# Even Jesus Is A Zionist



## MJB12741

No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.

Jesus was a Zionist


----------



## MJB12741

As a Zionist I wonder how Jesus would feel about Israel's current peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to keep Israel's Palestinian enemies in Israel?





MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist



The author of that website is poorly educated..  Did you read any of his other articles. He claims that Israel fought a billion Arabs in the 6 Day War.

Further, he has a very loose grip on scripture.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author of that website is poorly educated..  Did you read any of his other articles. He claims that Israel fought a billion Arabs in the 6 Day War.
> 
> Further, he has a very loose grip on scripture.
Click to expand...



really----just what is there about scriptures that you iimagine he misses?---
as to FIGHTING A  "BILLION"   if you actually followed the events of that war ---
and watched the   UN proceedings  (televised ALL DAMN DAY---on  PBS)  
----Israel did fight the ENTIRE FILTHY UMMAH  during that war-----every ummah 
dog rose up and barked       It was fascinating-----for days  (into weeks)   the dogs 
smiled broadly as they fantasized about rape and pillage in Tel Aviv----
-----then----by the fourth day of the actual fighting-----some actually shed 
tears


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author of that website is poorly educated..  Did you read any of his other articles. He claims that Israel fought a billion Arabs in the 6 Day War.
> 
> Further, he has a very loose grip on scripture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really----just what is there about scriptures that you iimagine he misses?---
> as to FIGHTING A  "BILLION"   if you actually followed the events of that war ---
> and watched the   UN proceedings  (televised ALL DAMN DAY---on  PBS)
> ----Israel did fight the ENTIRE FILTHY UMMAH  during that war-----every ummah
> dog rose up and barked       It was fascinating-----for days  (into weeks)   the dogs
> smiled broadly as they fantasized about rape and pillage in Tel Aviv----
> -----then----by the fourth day of the actual fighting-----some actually shed
> tears
Click to expand...


Oh I followed it alright.. My mother was stuck in Rome and couldn't get home.

No Israeli ship had passed thru the Straits of Tiran for 14 months prior to it being closed. Nassar asked for a conference and negotiations to reopen it.. Instead the Israelis attacked  and bombed the whole Egyptian AF sitting on the Tarmac.

Further, Egypt was busy fighting the Saudis in Yemen during the Yemen civil war.

While the Israelis were all jacked up the bombed the USS Liberty for three hours.. and shot up the lifeboats that had been deployed.

Now.. Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.. They planned the 6 Day war as far back as 1953 because they wanted more land and water.

They write about excactly what they did in terms of provocations over that 14 year period.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Since there was no such thing as Zionism when Jesus lived as a man on Palestine, obviously Jesus was not a. ZIONIST. 

And how pathetic the Jesus haters show themselves to be, next thing I expect is Jesus being called a Nazi.

Hate certainly does horrible things to human beings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Christians response to: Even Jesus was a Zionist

NO, Jesus is God.


----------



## MJB12741

Right on.  How proud of you I am.  Finally even you see the light.  God Jesus was the first Zionist in support of his people in Israel.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Christians response to: Even Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> NO, Jesus is God.


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Right on.  How proud of you I am.  Finally even you see the light.  God Jesus was the first Zionist in support of his people in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christians response to: Even Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> NO, Jesus is God.
Click to expand...


OH!!!    then IN THAT case---he is definitely a  ZIONIST       For those who understand 
the imagery and language of the bible----ZIONISM is just about its  MAIN THEME.

just mention a character or a book of the bible and I will explain


----------



## MJB12741

To Jesus & his followers, Israel was the "land of Zion."

Jesus and the land promise


----------



## Lipush

Jesus was a Zionist Rabbi.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Since there was no such thing as Zionism when Jesus lived as a man on Palestine, obviously Jesus was not a. ZIONIST.
> 
> And how pathetic the Jesus haters show themselves to be, next thing I expect is Jesus being called a Nazi.
> 
> Hate certainly does horrible things to human beings.



Of course there was Zionism. Abraham was the first Zionist.

Jesus was a Zionist as well.

Hating Zionism is hating Jesus.

Are you a Jesus hater, Sherri?


----------



## Shaarona

Proverbs 22:28 KJV 
King James Version

Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .

In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.

Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered. 

It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists&#8217; broadcasts and web-sites.


Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah. 

If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land. 

This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.


----------



## MJB12741

So true that to hate Zionists is to hate Jesus the Zionist.  Besides Sherri, who among us hates Zionists & Jesus?




Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there was no such thing as Zionism when Jesus lived as a man on Palestine, obviously Jesus was not a. ZIONIST.
> 
> And how pathetic the Jesus haters show themselves to be, next thing I expect is Jesus being called a Nazi.
> 
> Hate certainly does horrible things to human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there was Zionism. Abraham was the first Zionist.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist as well.
> 
> Hating Zionism is hating Jesus.
> 
> Are you a Jesus hater, Sherri?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lipush

Shaarona said:


> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.



THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"


----------



## Shaarona

Lipush said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
Click to expand...


Sure there is.. since 500 BC when it was a province of Syria. Just an FYI... There was no Israel either.. Most of its history it was a vassal state of some other power..

But, you probably knew there wasn't any Germany or Holland either.


----------



## GHook93

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The author of that website is poorly educated..  Did you read any of his other articles. He claims that Israel fought a billion Arabs in the 6 Day War.
> 
> Further, he has a very loose grip on scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really----just what is there about scriptures that you iimagine he misses?---
> as to FIGHTING A  "BILLION"   if you actually followed the events of that war ---
> and watched the   UN proceedings  (televised ALL DAMN DAY---on  PBS)
> ----Israel did fight the ENTIRE FILTHY UMMAH  during that war-----every ummah
> dog rose up and barked       It was fascinating-----for days  (into weeks)   the dogs
> smiled broadly as they fantasized about rape and pillage in Tel Aviv----
> -----then----by the fourth day of the actual fighting-----some actually shed
> tears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I followed it alright.. My mother was stuck in Rome and couldn't get home.
> 
> No Israeli ship had passed thru the Straits of Tiran for 14 months prior to it being closed. Nassar asked for a conference and negotiations to reopen it.. Instead the Israelis attacked  and bombed the whole Egyptian AF sitting on the Tarmac.
> 
> Further, Egypt was busy fighting the Saudis in Yemen during the Yemen civil war.
> 
> While the Israelis were all jacked up the bombed the USS Liberty for three hours.. and shot up the lifeboats that had been deployed.
> 
> Now.. Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.. They planned the 6 Day war as far back as 1953 because they wanted more land and water.
> 
> They write about excactly what they did in terms of provocations over that 14 year period.
Click to expand...


You are so dishonest and such a liar. First, that was not then case, Israel and INTERNATIONAL vessels flowed through the straits until he closed it first in '53 and then in '67. The closure was an act of war. Second, Nasser was beating the war drums, along with Syria and about A BILLION muslims were cheering them on. They were amassing their armies at the border and getting ready for an invasion. It's well documented and only Holocaust deniers like yourself would argue otherwise. I know you are used to Jews doing nothing, but the Jews weren't going to just wait to be taken out so mthey attacked.

Third, the Liberty has been argued over and over, so I won't do that here. First, the attack was short and ended very quickly. Precisely when the MISTAKE was known. No life boats were even in the water, so your blood libel lie has zero creditability.

You're just another coward that will hide behind his computer screen and spew off anti-semitic lies!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> Right on.  How proud of you I am.  Finally even you see the light.  God Jesus was the first Zionist in support of his people in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christians response to: Even Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> NO, Jesus is God.
Click to expand...


Zionists are not God, but that certainly is a big part of the problem, they think they are .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Jesus was a Zionist Rabbi.



LOL

Zionism is a creation of the 1800s, straight from Satan.

I do see the difference between God and Satan.


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist


*Jesus was not an asshole!​*


----------



## Shaarona

GHook93 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really----just what is there about scriptures that you iimagine he misses?---
> as to FIGHTING A  "BILLION"   if you actually followed the events of that war ---
> and watched the   UN proceedings  (televised ALL DAMN DAY---on  PBS)
> ----Israel did fight the ENTIRE FILTHY UMMAH  during that war-----every ummah
> dog rose up and barked       It was fascinating-----for days  (into weeks)   the dogs
> smiled broadly as they fantasized about rape and pillage in Tel Aviv----
> -----then----by the fourth day of the actual fighting-----some actually shed
> tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I followed it alright.. My mother was stuck in Rome and couldn't get home.
> 
> No Israeli ship had passed thru the Straits of Tiran for 14 months prior to it being closed. Nassar asked for a conference and negotiations to reopen it.. Instead the Israelis attacked  and bombed the whole Egyptian AF sitting on the Tarmac.
> 
> Further, Egypt was busy fighting the Saudis in Yemen during the Yemen civil war.
> 
> While the Israelis were all jacked up the bombed the USS Liberty for three hours.. and shot up the lifeboats that had been deployed.
> 
> Now.. Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.. They planned the 6 Day war as far back as 1953 because they wanted more land and water.
> 
> They write about excactly what they did in terms of provocations over that 14 year period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so dishonest and such a liar. First, that was not then case, Israel and INTERNATIONAL vessels flowed through the straits until he closed it first in '53 and then in '67. The closure was an act of war. Second, Nasser was beating the war drums, along with Syria and about A BILLION muslims were cheering them on. They were amassing their armies at the border and getting ready for an invasion. It's well documented and only Holocaust deniers like yourself would argue otherwise. I know you are used to Jews doing nothing, but the Jews weren't going to just wait to be taken out so mthey attacked.
> 
> Third, the Liberty has been argued over and over, so I won't do that here. First, the attack was short and ended very quickly. Precisely when the MISTAKE was known. No life boats were even in the water, so your blood libel lie has zero creditability.
> 
> You're just another coward that will hide behind his computer screen and spew off anti-semitic lies!
Click to expand...


Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett. 

I am not a Holocaust denier.

Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.

The 1967 war was a landgrab.

I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.

Sometimes you just have to face the truth.

The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist Rabbi.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Zionism is a creation of the 1800s, straight from Satan.
> I do see the difference between God and Satan.
Click to expand...

Jesus WAS a Zionist.
He wanted JEWISH Independence from Rome.
He was ONLY viewed as "the messiah" ("King of the Jews") BECAUSE he was viewed as the leader of such a movement. 
`


----------



## Shaarona

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist Rabbi.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Zionism is a creation of the 1800s, straight from Satan.
> I do see the difference between God and Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus WAS a Zionist.
> He wanted Jewish Independence from Rome.
> He was ONLY viewed as "the messiah" ("King of the Jews") BECAUSE he was viewed as the leader of such a movement.
> `
Click to expand...


There were two tracks for the Messiah. First there was a Jewish messiah who was to be an anointed warrior king like David who would vanquish them and drive out the Romans.

But then another Messiah concept began to emerge.. that of the suffering servant.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus was not an asshole!​*
Click to expand...


Jesus was A zionist Rabbi.

Abraham was the first Zionist.

Straight from Genesis, Bible lesson for 1st graders- "Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and from thy father's house, unto the land that I will show thee." (Genesis 12:1)

Abraham took the role of leading and following God into Israel, delivereing the Israelities who will later will come to be the first Zionists.

Zion= Jerusalem.



*MORONS*


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist Rabbi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Zionism is a creation of the 1800s, straight from Satan.
> 
> I do see the difference between God and Satan.
Click to expand...

*
Zionism originated in the Bible, idiot.*

"Nevertheless David took the stronghold of Zion; the same is the city of David."- 2 Samuel Chapter 5

"Zion shall be redeemed with justice, and they that return of her with righteousness."- Isaiah Chapter 1
*
" What then shall one answer the messengers of the nation? That the LORD hath founded Zion, and in her shall the afflicted of His people take refuge."*- Isaiah Chapter 14

"Again, proclaim, saying: Thus saith the LORD of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.'- Zechariah Chapter 1


----------



## abu afak

Shaarona said:


> ....
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.
> *I am not a Holocaust denier.*
> Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.
> The 1967 war was a landgrab.
> I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.
> Sometimes you just have to face the truth.
> The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.


Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links. 
I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance on other boards.
Amira Hass reincarnate. 
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Mentioning other discussion boards violates the rules.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Zionism is a creation of the 1800s, straight from Satan.
> I do see the difference between God and Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus WAS a Zionist.
> He wanted Jewish Independence from Rome.
> He was ONLY viewed as "the messiah" ("King of the Jews") BECAUSE he was viewed as the leader of such a movement.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were two tracks for the Messiah. First there was a Jewish messiah who was to be an anointed warrior king like David who would vanquish them and drive out the Romans.
> 
> But then another Messiah concept began to emerge.. that of the suffering servant.
Click to expand...


And perhaps the two comings of Jesus were simply misconstrued/misunderstood.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus was not an asshole!​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was A zionist Rabbi.
> 
> Abraham was the first Zionist.
> 
> Straight from Genesis, Bible lesson for 1st graders- "Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and from thy father's house, unto the land that I will show thee." (Genesis 12:1)
> 
> Abraham took the role of leading and following God into Israel, delivereing the Israelities who will later will come to be the first Zionists.
> 
> Zion= Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> *MORONS*
Click to expand...



None of that is true about Abraham or Jesus being Zionists, just an illustration of teachings of the Zionism cult. Abraham was not even a native of Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says the meek shall inherit the land.

CAN anyone imagine a Zionist ever saying such a thing?

Meek is certainly not a word defining a Zionist.


----------



## Shaarona

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.
> *I am not a Holocaust denier.*
> Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.
> The 1967 war was a landgrab.
> I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.
> Sometimes you just have to face the truth.
> The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links.
> I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance at DP and IF.
> Amira Hass reincarnate.
> `
Click to expand...


I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.

I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.

A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.


----------



## abu afak

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.
> *I am not a Holocaust denier.*
> Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.
> The 1967 war was a landgrab.
> I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.
> Sometimes you just have to face the truth.
> The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links.
> I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance at DP and IF.
> Amira Hass reincarnate.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
Click to expand...

I did NOT accuse you OF being a Holocaust denier.
I acknowledged you weren't in fact with "but you are......"
I did accuse you of being an anti-Israel Leftist ala Amira Hass and being Fact/link averse.
You Conspicuously did Not answer what I DID accuse you of, just re-strawmanned your Irrelevant Deflection.
Utter inability to comprehend and respond.
.


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZ="6"]*Jesus was not an asshole!​*[/IZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was A zionist Rabbi.
> 
> Abraham was the first Zionist.
> 
> Straight from Genesis, Bible lesson for 1st graders- "Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and from thy father's house, unto the land that I will show thee." (Genesis 12:1)
> Abraham took the role of leading and following God into Israel, delivereing the Israelities who will later will come to be the first Zionists.
> 
> Zion= Jerusalem.
> *MORONS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> None of that is true about Abraham or Jesus being Zionists, just an illustration of teachings of the Zionism cult.
> Abraham was Not even a Native of Palestine.*
Click to expand...

One doesn't have to be a 'Native of Palestine' to be a Zionist.  (or of course/even a Christian Zionist)
Duh-nnerlyn.
All those 19th C Euros you accuse of being 'zionists' weren't either.
*Zionist* is merely someone who wants an Independent homeland for the Jews where it Historically/Biblically [STILL] is: Israel.
*Abraham, Jesus, Herzl, 90+% of Jews, and just me.*
`


----------



## Shaarona

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links.
> I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance at DP and IF.
> Amira Hass reincarnate.
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did NOT accuse you OF being a Holocaust denier.
> I acknowledged you weren't in fact with "but you are......"
> I did accuse you of being an anti-Israel Leftist ala Amira Hass and being Fact/link averse.
> You Conspicuously did Not answer what I DID accuse you of, just re-strawmanned your Irrelevant Deflection.
> Utter inability to comprehend and respond.
> .
Click to expand...


I have never heard of Amira Hass. I am not a leftist either. I have been conservative all my life.

I am not even anti-Israel.. I just think they have effed it up beyond reason for the past 60 years... and now all hope for a 2 state solutions is lost.  They have to forcibly remove the rest of the Palestinians or kill them.


----------



## abu afak

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
> 
> 
> 
> I did NOT accuse you OF being a Holocaust denier.
> I acknowledged you weren't in fact with "but you are......"
> I did accuse you of being an anti-Israel Leftist ala Amira Hass and being Fact/link averse.
> You Conspicuously did Not answer what I DID accuse you of, just re-strawmanned your Irrelevant Deflection.
> Utter inability to comprehend and respond.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of Amira Hass. I am not a leftist either. I have been conservative all my life.
Click to expand...

That does Not mean you aren't like/"ala" her.
Ooops. 
But if you lived in the area as you claim and make reference to even more esoteric/historical quotes, it shows an astonishing Lack of knowledge of the conflict.



			
				shaarona said:
			
		

> I am not even anti-Israel.. I just think they have effed it up beyond reason for the past 60 years... and now all hope for a 2 state solutions is lost.  They have to forcibly remove the rest of the Palestinians or kill them.


Your Take on 'history' says differently.
"Land grab" is Not true. 

Israel didn't even know what to do with the '67 won territories.
What it Did do was Offer to RETURN them in exchange for mere recognition.
Arabs refused ("Three Nos" Khartoum, August 1967). Google it.
Only thus "occupation".

`


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.
> *I am not a Holocaust denier.*
> Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.
> The 1967 war was a landgrab.
> I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.
> Sometimes you just have to face the truth.
> The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links.
> I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance at DP and IF.
> Amira Hass reincarnate.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> 
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> 
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
Click to expand...



What do the refugee camps in Beirut have to do with the  murder camps set up 
by your kith and kin in Europe?       In 1952   lots of jews lived in refugee camps too---
in fact  lots of those who escaped meccaist filth did so


----------



## Shaarona

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did NOT accuse you OF being a Holocaust denier.
> I acknowledged you weren't in fact with "but you are......"
> I did accuse you of being an anti-Israel Leftist ala Amira Hass and being Fact/link averse.
> You Conspicuously did Not answer what I DID accuse you of, just re-strawmanned your Irrelevant Deflection.
> Utter inability to comprehend and respond.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Amira Hass. I am not a leftist either. I have been conservative all my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does Not mean you aren't like/"ala" her.
> Ooops.
> But if you lived in the area as you claim and make reference to even more esoteric/historical quotes, it shows an astonishing Lack of knowledge of the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not even anti-Israel.. I just think they have effed it up beyond reason for the past 60 years... and now all hope for a 2 state solutions is lost.  They have to forcibly remove the rest of the Palestinians or kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Take on 'history' says differently.
> "Land grab" is Not true.
> 
> Israel didn't even know what to do with the '67 won territories.
> What it Did do was Offer to RETURN them in exchange for mere recognition.
> Arabs refused ("Three Nos" Khartoum, August 1967). Google it.
> Only thus "occupation".
> 
> `
Click to expand...


Yes.. it was a landgrab.. Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.

Israel didn't require "recognition" to make peace with Jordan or Egypt. No one in the modern age colonizes occupied territory.

In early 2002 the Israelis turned down the Saudi Peace initiative that guaranteed recognition, their security, trade and diplomatic relations.. 22 Arab states signed on with Syria being the last to sign.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
> 
> 
> 
> I did NOT accuse you OF being a Holocaust denier.
> I acknowledged you weren't in fact with "but you are......"
> I did accuse you of being an anti-Israel Leftist ala Amira Hass and being Fact/link averse.
> You Conspicuously did Not answer what I DID accuse you of, just re-strawmanned your Irrelevant Deflection.
> Utter inability to comprehend and respond.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Amira Hass. I am not a leftist either. I have been conservative all my life.
> 
> I am not even anti-Israel.. I just think they have effed it up beyond reason for the past 60 years... and now all hope for a 2 state solutions is lost.  They have to forcibly remove the rest of the Palestinians or kill them.
Click to expand...




your seem to have forgotten that your fellow   meccaists   refused a two state solution 
65 years ago and  COUNTING.     In fact the whole   "ummah"  did so ----and counting


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We did not kill all the Native Americans in America and we did not kill all the Blacks in America and in South Africa they did not kill all the blacks and in Palestine they shall not kill all the Arabs.

HISTORY always repeats itself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Some interesting matters to think about, Palestinians exceed in numbers the numbers of Jews in the land of Palestine once again.

Last year, the number of nonwhite babies born in America exceeded white babies.

Injustices in History self correct themselves over time. 

It is that Arc swinging back towards justice.

Seeing that happen is inspiring and exciting for me. 

It renews my faith.

Hope springs eternal.

Injustices always end.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We did not kill all the Native Americans in America and we did not kill all the Blacks in America and in South Africa they did not kill all the blacks and in Palestine they shall not kill all the Arabs.
> 
> HISTORY always repeats itself.




all true----there are always survivors-----despite their  BEST efforts-----your kith and kin did 
not kill ALL the jews either-----The most comprehensive and  SUCCESSFUL  genocide  
took place in Saudi arabia-----where all   zoroastrians,  jews  and christians were wiped out 
by  isa-respecters within a very short time.  ------about 100 years      Other very successful genocides-------for example of  that of zoroastrians in Iran by isa-respecters----was 
----ALMOST ---but not quite   UTTERLY COMPLETE over hundreds of years     Functionally,  
however   the genocide of zoroastrians was-----virtually complete

Afghanistan is another example of  virtually complete genocides of -----buddhists,  
hindus,  zoroastrians and jews.     In fact  Indonesia also wiped out almost all of its 
jews------there are something like two dozen left.     KENYA    is not likely to have 
a hindu population in the near future

of massive genocides-----I believe that the most successful and complete----
was the massive genocide of zoroastrians in Iran.     

Populations are  biological systems.     It is almost always a mistake to try to 
PREDICT    what will happen.      AIDS was first described in  1981----by 1988 
the prediction was that by   the year 2000------most of the population of  
New York City would be wiped out by that disease.    One hundred years ago---
BAGHDAD ----was virtually a  JEWISH CITY   and centuries  ago so was  ALEXANDRIA.

I am not sure what happened to  ST PETERSBURG------somehow it used to be 
very important to Russians  and-----all the UPPER CRUST knew how to speak French. 

The mayans  -----in their tens of millions -----kinda disappeared


----------



## Indeependent

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Zionism is a creation of the 1800s, straight from Satan.
> I do see the difference between God and Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus WAS a Zionist.
> He wanted Jewish Independence from Rome.
> He was ONLY viewed as "the messiah" ("King of the Jews") BECAUSE he was viewed as the leader of such a movement.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were two tracks for the Messiah. First there was a Jewish messiah who was to be an anointed warrior king like David who would vanquish them and drive out the Romans.
> 
> But then another Messiah concept began to emerge.. that of the suffering servant.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about Moshe again?
Except for David, no one took more guff then Moshe.


----------



## Indeependent

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus was not an asshole!​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was A zionist Rabbi.
> 
> Abraham was the first Zionist.
> 
> Straight from Genesis, Bible lesson for 1st graders- "Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and from thy father's house, unto the land that I will show thee." (Genesis 12:1)
> 
> Abraham took the role of leading and following God into Israel, delivereing the Israelities who will later will come to be the first Zionists.
> 
> Zion= Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> *MORONS*
Click to expand...


Actually God was the first Zionist because He told Abraham to physically scope out the land his descendants would inherit for all eternity.


----------



## abu afak

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Amira Hass. I am not a leftist either. I have been conservative all my life.
> 
> 
> 
> That does Not mean you aren't like/"ala" her.
> Ooops.
> But if you lived in the area as you claim and make reference to even more esoteric/historical quotes, it shows an astonishing Lack of knowledge of the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not even anti-Israel.. I just think they have effed it up beyond reason for the past 60 years... and now all hope for a 2 state solutions is lost.  They have to forcibly remove the rest of the Palestinians or kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Take on 'history' says differently.
> "Land grab" is Not true.
> 
> Israel didn't even know what to do with the '67 won territories.
> What it Did do was Offer to RETURN them in exchange for mere recognition.
> Arabs refused ("Three Nos" Khartoum, August 1967). Google it.
> Only thus "occupation".
> 
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Yes.. it was a landgrab.. Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.*
> Israel didn't require "recognition" to make peace with Jordan or Egypt. No one in the modern age colonizes occupied territory.
> 
> In early 2002 the Israelis turned down the Saudi Peace initiative that guaranteed recognition, their security, trade and diplomatic relations.. 22 Arab states signed on with Syria being the last to sign.
Click to expand...

You merely repeating a claim, doesn't make it true. Understand how debate works?

And I have read Everything. I've been researching and posting on this topic since Y2k.
I suggest you read my posts here and elsewhere using Google (abu afak, or mbig).
I can and have cited chapter and verse on EVERY issue in re the conflict and it's history.
I suggest starting with These two on this board:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/105824-myth-1-israel-is-stolen-land.html
and
http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...t-does-not-mean-withdrawal-to-1967-lines.html

Get back to me kid!

The Saudi Peace initiative was an Arab view of peace and too late in history to happen. 
It was the Same intransigent position/non-starter that failed in the Camp David Peace talk a few years earlier. 
As a matter of fact, the Palestinians were willing to make more concessions years before.. and even that failed. 
So it was retrograde as far as compromise.
Israel, at That/this point in history is Not going back to the EXACT 1967 borders. That is also the Hamas position.
What will most likely happen is a Land swap for the near-in settlements so that Palestine ends up with the same/near-same Amount of land as they had in 1967. 
Golan will not be returned to Syria; it's tactically too important to let the Syrians have it back. They may be al-Qaeda by next year anyway. 

So I am of course familiar with Clowns like YOU who try the old uncontexted _Zionist-selecta-quote_ method instead of real history.
It/you are Comically amateur.
You're not [even] familiar with, Nor did you answer on, the 'Three Nos, Khartoum', of course. That alone DID refute your "land grab' claim.
Didn't know who Amira Hass was either.
You just have a general impression, while I debate/have debated experts in this field. 
`


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.
> *I am not a Holocaust denier.*
> Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.
> The 1967 war was a landgrab.
> I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.
> Sometimes you just have to face the truth.
> The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links.
> I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance at DP and IF.
> Amira Hass reincarnate.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> 
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> 
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
Click to expand...




How did they behave?      I saw pictures of  arab rafugee camps in the nazi literature 
that littered the   nazi town in to which my family moved when I was a child.     They looked 
HORRIFIC        and were captioned   "THE JEWS DID THIS TO US"  -----barbed wire 
enclosures  with  tattered looking people standing around.     I was horrified     I was also 
naive         I showed the pictures to my mom who looked at them and said   "that's gaza---
not israel----Gaza is in Egypt"         yes-----arab muslims shoved their own bretheren into 
filthy miserable concentration camps-----and even killed lots of them-----their medical 
care was NON EXISTENT        In the early 50s     jews who had escaped  the filth of  
MECCAISM    also lived in refugee camps-------but they were in israel----.    I know lots 
of people who survived  the    "MAABARA' s of Israel-----         WHY DID YOUR DISGUSTING KITH AND KIN     do that to them?       you should apologize


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist


Of course Jesus was a Zionist!  He was a Jew who loved his holy land of Israel as any other Jew did at the time. There was no Palestine at his time, nor were there "Arabs" in Israel. 

Of course according to Muslims, Jesus was a Muslim, hundreds of years before the global catastrophe of Islam came to be. Go figure.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author of that website is poorly educated..  Did you read any of his other articles. He claims that Israel fought a billion Arabs in the 6 Day War.
> 
> Further, he has a very loose grip on scripture.
Click to expand...

No, but Israel did defeat 6 Arab nations who were armed to the hilt by the soviets. 

One thing the Arabs didn't have is BRAINS and BALLS. (And they still don't) Which is why they were humiliated by tiny Israel many times. 

But they do know how to talk tough and bluff like angry donkeys though. In 1967, While Arab soldiers were kissing Israeli soldiers' boots in the desert begging for mercy, their leaders went on national TV and radio, and declared "victory over the Jews."

Donkeys. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.
> *I am not a Holocaust denier.*
> Egypt had troops in Sinai not on the Israeli border.
> The 1967 war was a landgrab.
> I was living in the ME at the time.. and I listened to the run up for years on the BBC, the VOA and radio Cairo.
> Sometimes you just have to face the truth.
> The Israelis had been going into Lebanon for years with dump trucks and armed soldiers to steal topsoil.. Lots of small massacres of Lebanese farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you are an anti-Israel Leftist who seems to have an aversion for Facts/Links.
> I remember posters of similar handle and sick political stance at DP and IF.
> Amira Hass reincarnate.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not and never have been a Holocaust denier.. so take notice of the accusation and its context... and who made it.
> 
> I remember the refugee camps in Beirut in 1952.
> 
> A people escaped the progroms of Europe and the horrible abuses of Hitler and his Nuremburg Laws.. and sought sanctuary in Palestine.. and look how they behaved.
Click to expand...

They behaved like a people going back to live in the land their ancestors did. And over there they found a bunch of Arab invaders and squatters behaving like Nazis, who weren't happy that even 1% of the land in the Middle East would be anything but Islamic shitholes. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## dreolin

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there was no such thing as Zionism when Jesus lived as a man on Palestine, obviously Jesus was not a. ZIONIST.
> 
> And how pathetic the Jesus haters show themselves to be, next thing I expect is Jesus being called a Nazi.
> 
> Hate certainly does horrible things to human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there was Zionism. Abraham was the first Zionist.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist as well.
> 
> Hating Zionism is hating Jesus.
> 
> Are you a Jesus hater, Sherri?
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmm, and I always thought Abraham was a pimp who sold his wife/sister, Sarah, to the Pharoah to save his sorry hide.

Loving Abraham is loving a cowardly, incestuous pimpmasters.

Are you a lover of cowardly, incestuous pimps, Lipush?

There, how does it feel?

This is about the stupidest thread I have seen in awhile. I don't even see how it got past the second post without being shuttled off to the badlands.

What next? Jesus was a "terrorist" for attacking those sandcrabexcederin peeps or whatever they were who were makin' book in some OTB temple.


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism existed since antiquity beginning with Genesis.. The modern Zionist movement began in the 2Oth century.  Abraham, Moses & even Jesus were Zionists.




Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Jesus was a Zionist!  He was a Jew who loved his holy land of Israel as any other Jew did at the time. There was no Palestine at his time, nor were there "Arabs" in Israel.
> 
> Of course according to Muslims, Jesus was a Muslim, hundreds of years before the global catastrophe of Islam came to be. Go figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

It is possible to justify a belief that Jesus was not a zionist.     Muslims do it 
very easily     JUST SAY OVER AND OVER TO YOURSELF----

  "BOTH THE NEW TESTAMENT AND THE OLD TESTAMENT ARE GROSS FRAUDS---
   WHICH ARE CONTINUALLY BEING ALTERED TO SUPPORT  PERVERSITY,

   BOTH WERE AND ARE WRITTEN BY DISGUSTING PERVERTS WHO WERE 
   AND ARE THE 

             *******   ENEMEEEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM  **********


   I heard it in a mosque-----from the mouth of a visiting GENIUS IMAM ----on a good 
   Friday-----about  45 years ago -----in a mosque  which was situated in Manhatten 
   New York-----only a few miles from the site where the world trade center would later 
   be built       Since good friday is a school holiday in New York----lots of muslim children--
   --little boys---- sat and listened to the filth as if it were  being issued from heaven

   I considered the kids victims of child abuse and had to take deep breaths to avoid 
   vomiting on the carpet


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> Zionism existed since antiquity beginning with Genesis.. The modern Zionist movement began in the 2Oth century.  Abraham, Moses & even Jesus were Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Jesus was a Zionist!  He was a Jew who loved his holy land of Israel as any other Jew did at the time. There was no Palestine at his time, nor were there "Arabs" in Israel.
> 
> Of course according to Muslims, Jesus was a Muslim, hundreds of years before the global catastrophe of Islam came to be. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know, in the beginning there was darkness and void, and out of that darkness there was Zionism.

lmao


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism existed since antiquity beginning with Genesis.. The modern Zionist movement began in the 2Oth century.  Abraham, Moses & even Jesus were Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Jesus was a Zionist!  He was a Jew who loved his holy land of Israel as any other Jew did at the time. There was no Palestine at his time, nor were there "Arabs" in Israel.
> 
> Of course according to Muslims, Jesus was a Muslim, hundreds of years before the global catastrophe of Islam came to be. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, in the beginning there was darkness and void, and out of that darkness there was Zionism.
> 
> lmao
Click to expand...



very good    sherri-----in fact you are right----Out of the darkness   G-d created 
LIGHT AND ZIONISM        The creation story is fascinating.    Its major theme is 
FREE WILL        In fact    CHOICE AND FREE WILL ARE THE MAJOR THEMES of the 
entire book of Genesis.      Man is the only aspect of the creation that was granted 
FREE WILL        a very important concept -----It explains both good and evil  and 
the utter filth which is you.       Of the ancient writings-----the hebrew scriptures 
MOST ASSERTIVELY  expressed a belief in   MAN'S FREE WILL       The greek 
scriptural writings assert a belief in    FATE   and control on the affairs of man by a 
bunch of not so pleasant  "gods"    (like your dog  isa)       Hindu writings get into 
lots of   "FATE"  too.   and islamic theology places all of human events as the will of 
a  really nasty   "god"    and is a lot more  FATALISTIC than even hinduism

An interesting point-----even the  "angels"    do not have as much freewill or 
choice as does MAN.         Without  a concept of  FREE WILL----one does not have 
any explanation for evil such as is you-----unless one theorizes a really nasty  "god" 

An answer to the dilemma exists in  the belief by some jerks of   a   "god of evil"  
that lots of jerks call the  "DEVIL"      a kind of  "god of hell"      A belief in this 
"god"    is more like DUALISM than monotheism      Satan in jewish theology is not 
a  "god".       In fact it is more a concept than a being and ----has no actual 
free will.


----------



## MJB12741

According to the Zorastrians whose land in Persia those she supports stole, Sherri is a dregvant.  Not so bad compared to what Christians call her.






irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism existed since antiquity beginning with Genesis.. The modern Zionist movement began in the 2Oth century.  Abraham, Moses & even Jesus were Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, in the beginning there was darkness and void, and out of that darkness there was Zionism.
> 
> lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> very good    sherri-----in fact you are right----Out of the darkness   G-d created
> LIGHT AND ZIONISM        The creation story is fascinating.    Its major theme is
> FREE WILL        In fact    CHOICE AND FREE WILL ARE THE MAJOR THEMES of the
> entire book of Genesis.      Man is the only aspect of the creation that was granted
> FREE WILL        a very important concept -----It explains both good and evil  and
> the utter filth which is you.       Of the ancient writings-----the hebrew scriptures
> MOST ASSERTIVELY  expressed a belief in   MAN'S FREE WILL       The greek
> scriptural writings assert a belief in    FATE   and control on the affairs of man by a
> bunch of not so pleasant  "gods"    (like your dog  isa)       Hindu writings get into
> lots of   "FATE"  too.   and islamic theology places all of human events as the will of
> a  really nasty   "god"    and is a lot more  FATALISTIC than even hinduism
> 
> An interesting point-----even the  "angels"    do not have as much freewill or
> choice as does MAN.         Without  a concept of  FREE WILL----one does not have
> any explanation for evil such as is you-----unless one theorizes a really nasty  "god"
> 
> An answer to the dilemma exists in  the belief by some jerks of   a   "god of evil"
> that lots of jerks call the  "DEVIL"      a kind of  "god of hell"      A belief in this
> "god"    is more like DUALISM than monotheism      Satan in jewish theology is not
> a  "god".       In fact it is more a concept than a being and ----has no actual
> free will.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

No out of darkness came an illiterate Saudi terrorist prophet and his followers the modern day Arabs who call themselves Palestinians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> According to the Zorastrians whose land in Persia those she supports stole, Sherri is a dregvant.  Not so bad compared to what Christians call her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, in the beginning there was darkness and void, and out of that darkness there was Zionism.
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good    sherri-----in fact you are right----Out of the darkness   G-d created
> LIGHT AND ZIONISM        The creation story is fascinating.    Its major theme is
> FREE WILL        In fact    CHOICE AND FREE WILL ARE THE MAJOR THEMES of the
> entire book of Genesis.      Man is the only aspect of the creation that was granted
> FREE WILL        a very important concept -----It explains both good and evil  and
> the utter filth which is you.       Of the ancient writings-----the hebrew scriptures
> MOST ASSERTIVELY  expressed a belief in   MAN'S FREE WILL       The greek
> scriptural writings assert a belief in    FATE   and control on the affairs of man by a
> bunch of not so pleasant  "gods"    (like your dog  isa)       Hindu writings get into
> lots of   "FATE"  too.   and islamic theology places all of human events as the will of
> a  really nasty   "god"    and is a lot more  FATALISTIC than even hinduism
> 
> An interesting point-----even the  "angels"    do not have as much freewill or
> choice as does MAN.         Without  a concept of  FREE WILL----one does not have
> any explanation for evil such as is you-----unless one theorizes a really nasty  "god"
> 
> An answer to the dilemma exists in  the belief by some jerks of   a   "god of evil"
> that lots of jerks call the  "DEVIL"      a kind of  "god of hell"      A belief in this
> "god"    is more like DUALISM than monotheism      Satan in jewish theology is not
> a  "god".       In fact it is more a concept than a being and ----has no actual
> free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your ignorance of Iranian history is certainly on display.

Zoroastrianism is a religion, not a people of Iran.

Persian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Historically, Persian civilization created three major religions:*Zoroastrianism,*Manichaeism, which heavily influenced*Saint Augustine*before he turned to*Christianity, and the*Bahá'í Faith. 

A.fourth religion that arose from ancient Iran is*Mazdakism, which has been dubbed the first communistic ideology. 

Both Mazdakism and Manichaeism were sub-branches of Zoroastrianism that is said to be the first*monotheistic*religion.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Zorastrians whose land in Persia those she supports stole, Sherri is a dregvant.  Not so bad compared to what Christians call her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> very good    sherri-----in fact you are right----Out of the darkness   G-d created
> LIGHT AND ZIONISM        The creation story is fascinating.    Its major theme is
> FREE WILL        In fact    CHOICE AND FREE WILL ARE THE MAJOR THEMES of the
> entire book of Genesis.      Man is the only aspect of the creation that was granted
> FREE WILL        a very important concept -----It explains both good and evil  and
> the utter filth which is you.       Of the ancient writings-----the hebrew scriptures
> MOST ASSERTIVELY  expressed a belief in   MAN'S FREE WILL       The greek
> scriptural writings assert a belief in    FATE   and control on the affairs of man by a
> bunch of not so pleasant  "gods"    (like your dog  isa)       Hindu writings get into
> lots of   "FATE"  too.   and islamic theology places all of human events as the will of
> a  really nasty   "god"    and is a lot more  FATALISTIC than even hinduism
> 
> An interesting point-----even the  "angels"    do not have as much freewill or
> choice as does MAN.         Without  a concept of  FREE WILL----one does not have
> any explanation for evil such as is you-----unless one theorizes a really nasty  "god"
> 
> An answer to the dilemma exists in  the belief by some jerks of   a   "god of evil"
> that lots of jerks call the  "DEVIL"      a kind of  "god of hell"      A belief in this
> "god"    is more like DUALISM than monotheism      Satan in jewish theology is not
> a  "god".       In fact it is more a concept than a being and ----has no actual
> free will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of Iranian history is certainly on display.
> 
> Zoroastrianism is a religion, not a people of Iran.
> 
> Persian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Historically, Persian civilization created three major religions:*Zoroastrianism,*Manichaeism, which heavily influenced*Saint Augustine*before he turned to*Christianity, and the*Bahá'í Faith.
> 
> A.fourth religion that arose from ancient Iran is*Mazdakism, which has been dubbed the first communistic ideology.
> 
> Both Mazdakism and Manichaeism were sub-branches of Zoroastrianism that is said to be the first*monotheistic*religion.
Click to expand...

How ignorant can this fool get?  She's even associated with Iranian Islamists and doesn't know the basic stuff about Iran.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoroastrianism

*Zoroastrianism became the official religion of the Persian Empire*, but it virtually disappeared in Persia after the Muslim invasion of 637 AD. 

Zoroastrianism /&#716;z&#594;ro&#650;&#712;æstri&#601;n&#618;z&#601;m/, also called Zarathustraism, Mazdaism and Magianism, is an ancient Iranian religion and a religious philosophy. I*t was once the state religion of the Achaemenid, Parthian, and Sasanian empires. *Estimates of the current number of Zoroastrians worldwide vary between 145,000 and 2.6 million.


----------



## Shaarona

Central Asia

Main article: Zoroastrians in Iran

Communities exist in Tehran, as well as in Yazd, Kerman and Kermanshah, where many still speak an Iranian language distinct from the usual Persian. They call their language Dari (not to be confused with the Dari of Afghanistan). Their language is also called Gabri or Bahdinan (also the name of a modern Kurdish dialect), literally "of the Good Religion". Sometimes their language is named for the cities in which it is spoken, such as Yazdi or Kermani. Iranian Zoroastrians were historically called Gabrs, originally without a pejorative connotation but in the present-day derogatorily applied to all non-Muslims.

There is some interest among Iranians, as well as people in various Central Asian countries such as Tajikistan and Uzbekistan, in their ancient Zoroastrian heritage; some people in these countries take notice of their Zoroastrian past.[who?] At the request of the government of Tajikistan, UNESCO declared 2003 a year to celebrate the "3000th anniversary of Zoroastrian culture", with special events throughout the world.

wiki


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Zorastrians whose land in Persia those she supports stole, Sherri is a dregvant.  Not so bad compared to what Christians call her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of Iranian history is certainly on display.
> 
> Zoroastrianism is a religion, not a people of Iran.
> 
> Persian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Historically, Persian civilization created three major religions:*Zoroastrianism,*Manichaeism, which heavily influenced*Saint Augustine*before he turned to*Christianity, and the*Bahá'í Faith.
> 
> A.fourth religion that arose from ancient Iran is*Mazdakism, which has been dubbed the first communistic ideology.
> 
> Both Mazdakism and Manichaeism were sub-branches of Zoroastrianism that is said to be the first*monotheistic*religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How ignorant can this fool get?  She's even associated with Iranian Islamists and doesn't know the basic stuff about Iran.
> 
> *Zoroastrianism became the official religion of the Persian Empire*, but it virtually disappeared in Persia after the Muslim invasion of 637 AD.
> 
> Zoroastrianism /&#716;z&#594;ro&#650;&#712;æstri&#601;n&#618;z&#601;m/, also called Zarathustraism, Mazdaism and Magianism, is an ancient Iranian religion and a religious philosophy. It was once the state religion of the Achaemenid, Parthian, and Sasanian empires. Estimates of the current number of Zoroastrians worldwide vary between 145,000 and 2.6 million.
Click to expand...



sheeeesh    she even decided that christianity is an  "ANCIENT PERSIAN RELIGION"

   for insight into her filth-------find some zoroastrians-----they do exist-----in fact---lots 
in Israel where they found refuge from sherri's filth.  ----and now for a minor factoid from 
rosie-------zoroastrians and jews DID have some disputes of dogma----but unlike the FILTH--
they did not murder each other over it


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of Iranian history is certainly on display.
> 
> Zoroastrianism is a religion, not a people of Iran.
> 
> Persian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Historically, Persian civilization created three major religions:*Zoroastrianism,*Manichaeism, which heavily influenced*Saint Augustine*before he turned to*Christianity, and the*Bahá'í Faith.
> 
> A.fourth religion that arose from ancient Iran is*Mazdakism, which has been dubbed the first communistic ideology.
> 
> Both Mazdakism and Manichaeism were sub-branches of Zoroastrianism that is said to be the first*monotheistic*religion.
> 
> 
> 
> How ignorant can this fool get?  She's even associated with Iranian Islamists and doesn't know the basic stuff about Iran.
> 
> *Zoroastrianism became the official religion of the Persian Empire*, but it virtually disappeared in Persia after the Muslim invasion of 637 AD.
> 
> Zoroastrianism /&#716;z&#594;ro&#650;&#712;æstri&#601;n&#618;z&#601;m/, also called Zarathustraism, Mazdaism and Magianism, is an ancient Iranian religion and a religious philosophy. It was once the state religion of the Achaemenid, Parthian, and Sasanian empires. Estimates of the current number of Zoroastrians worldwide vary between 145,000 and 2.6 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    she even decided that christianity is an  "ANCIENT PERSIAN RELIGION"
> 
> for insight into her filth-------find some zoroastrians-----they do exist-----in fact---lots
> in Israel where they found refuge from sherri's filth.  ----and now for a minor factoid from
> rosie-------zoroastrians and jews DID have some disputes of dogma----but unlike the FILTH--
> they did not murder each other over it
Click to expand...

Zoroastrianism is the ancient, pre-Islamic religion of Persia (modern Iran). It survives there in isolated areas but more prosperously in India, *where the descendants of Zoroastrian Persian immigrants are known as Parsis, or Parsees. *In India the religion is called Parsiism.
http://www.religionfacts.com/zoroastrianism/index.htm


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How ignorant can this fool get?  She's even associated with Iranian Islamists and doesn't know the basic stuff about Iran.
> 
> *Zoroastrianism became the official religion of the Persian Empire*, but it virtually disappeared in Persia after the Muslim invasion of 637 AD.
> 
> Zoroastrianism /&#716;z&#594;ro&#650;&#712;æstri&#601;n&#618;z&#601;m/, also called Zarathustraism, Mazdaism and Magianism, is an ancient Iranian religion and a religious philosophy. It was once the state religion of the Achaemenid, Parthian, and Sasanian empires. Estimates of the current number of Zoroastrians worldwide vary between 145,000 and 2.6 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    she even decided that christianity is an  "ANCIENT PERSIAN RELIGION"
> 
> for insight into her filth-------find some zoroastrians-----they do exist-----in fact---lots
> in Israel where they found refuge from sherri's filth.  ----and now for a minor factoid from
> rosie-------zoroastrians and jews DID have some disputes of dogma----but unlike the FILTH--
> they did not murder each other over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zoroastrianism is the ancient, pre-Islamic religion of Persia (modern Iran). It survives there in isolated areas but more prosperously in India, *where the descendants of Zoroastrian Persian immigrants are known as Parsis, or Parsees. *In India the religion is called Parsiism.
> Zoroastrianism - ReligionFacts
Click to expand...



YES!!!!    Interestingly----the jews of mumbai (bombay)  who are generally escapees from the  filth of meccaism in places like  Iraq---and the zoroastrians of mumbai----GET ALONG FINE    ---------in fact they get along with the hindus and christians in that culturally diverse 
city too.         everything works out-----with ONE PROBLEM ------guess which group is 
   THE PROBLEM     (I have my information from christians, hindus, zoroastrians and 
   jews from MUMBAI----individually)     Anyone ever consider WHY  muslims attacked and 
   mutilated in OBSCENE MANNER FOR THE GLORY OF ALLAH-----in mumbai?     Mumbai,  
   where hindus, jews, christians and zoroastrians live happily is a BONE IN THE THROAT 
   OF THE UMMAH------it is also  "bollywood"    where CREATIVITY defies the stink of 
   meccaism


----------



## editec

childish blather


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Is that right?  Well Sherri, let us discuss Iranian history for all here to see just who is the fool.  Agreed?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Zorastrians whose land in Persia those she supports stole, Sherri is a dregvant.  Not so bad compared to what Christians call her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> very good    sherri-----in fact you are right----Out of the darkness   G-d created
> LIGHT AND ZIONISM        The creation story is fascinating.    Its major theme is
> FREE WILL        In fact    CHOICE AND FREE WILL ARE THE MAJOR THEMES of the
> entire book of Genesis.      Man is the only aspect of the creation that was granted
> FREE WILL        a very important concept -----It explains both good and evil  and
> the utter filth which is you.       Of the ancient writings-----the hebrew scriptures
> MOST ASSERTIVELY  expressed a belief in   MAN'S FREE WILL       The greek
> scriptural writings assert a belief in    FATE   and control on the affairs of man by a
> bunch of not so pleasant  "gods"    (like your dog  isa)       Hindu writings get into
> lots of   "FATE"  too.   and islamic theology places all of human events as the will of
> a  really nasty   "god"    and is a lot more  FATALISTIC than even hinduism
> 
> An interesting point-----even the  "angels"    do not have as much freewill or
> choice as does MAN.         Without  a concept of  FREE WILL----one does not have
> any explanation for evil such as is you-----unless one theorizes a really nasty  "god"
> 
> An answer to the dilemma exists in  the belief by some jerks of   a   "god of evil"
> that lots of jerks call the  "DEVIL"      a kind of  "god of hell"      A belief in this
> "god"    is more like DUALISM than monotheism      Satan in jewish theology is not
> a  "god".       In fact it is more a concept than a being and ----has no actual
> free will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of Iranian history is certainly on display.
> 
> Zoroastrianism is a religion, not a people of Iran.
> 
> Persian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Historically, Persian civilization created three major religions:*Zoroastrianism,*Manichaeism, which heavily influenced*Saint Augustine*before he turned to*Christianity, and the*Bahá'í Faith.
> 
> A.fourth religion that arose from ancient Iran is*Mazdakism, which has been dubbed the first communistic ideology.
> 
> Both Mazdakism and Manichaeism were sub-branches of Zoroastrianism that is said to be the first*monotheistic*religion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lipush said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
Click to expand...


True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants. 

 As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.


----------



## Shaarona

Jeremiah said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
Click to expand...


Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.

Ezekial 33


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611).

What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)

The people shall hear, and be afraid;
sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)

Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)

Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)

Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
Click to expand...



Ezekiel is not  "the torah"    Ya Jerk.       Ezekiel is a kinda morbid gothic poet 
from Iraq  of the school of  JEREMIAH        Interestingly the meccaist dogs have 
defiled his tomb-----recently----in the usual manner of meccaist dogs


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ezekiel is not  "the torah"    Ya Jerk.       Ezekiel is a kinda morbid gothic poet
> from Iraq  of the school of  JEREMIAH        Interestingly the meccaist dogs have
> defiled his tomb-----recently----in the usual manner of meccaist dogs
Click to expand...


Deuteronomy 31:16 And the LORD said unto Moses, Behold, thou shalt sleep with thy fathers; and this people will rise up, and go a whoring after the gods of the strangers of the land, whither they go to be among them, and will forsake me, and break my covenant which I have made with them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Jesus is nowhere in The New Testament called a Zionist.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezekiel is not  "the torah"    Ya Jerk.       Ezekiel is a kinda morbid gothic poet
> from Iraq  of the school of  JEREMIAH        Interestingly the meccaist dogs have
> defiled his tomb-----recently----in the usual manner of meccaist dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 31:16 And the LORD said unto Moses, Behold, thou shalt sleep with thy fathers; and this people will rise up, and go a whoring after the gods of the strangers of the land, whither they go to be among them, and will forsake me, and break my covenant which I have made with them.
Click to expand...



try again------and READ THE BOOK---which makes it clear that no matter what the 
whores do------ISRAEL WILL ALWAYS  "go up"     do you have any idea what  
"GO UP"   means in context?  ------your problem is that you do not understand the 
language of the bible


----------



## Shaarona

Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible

The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.

 What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon, 
and all the coasts of Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb) 

 The people shall hear, and be afraid;
 sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of Palestina. (Exod 15:14)

 Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina ... (Isa 14:29a)

 Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
 thou whole Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)

 A few English versions since the KJV occasionally use "Palestine." But most use the term "Philistia." For example at: Exod 15:14; Isa 14:29, 31; Joel 3:4; Ps 60:8; 83:7; 87:4; 108:9 (NASB-95). [Note 1] 



Whence &#8220;Palestine&#8221; 
The oldest known reference to "Palestine" is in the work of Greek historian Herodotus (ca. 484&#8211;425). He says Palaistine is "part of Syria" along the Mediterranean coast. [Note 2] 



palaistine 

 Some 500 years later, Jewish historian Josephus (37-100) quotes Herodotus in referring to "Syria of Palaistine" and "the Syrians that are in Palaistine are circumcised." But Josephus quickly "corrects" Herodotus by noting that the only "inhabitants of Palaistine [who] are circumcised [are] Jews." [Note 3] 

The 4th century church historian Eusebius (writing in Greek) twice mentions "Palaistine" in his Ecclesiastical History (2.2.6; 7.15.1). He notes that the coastal city Caesarea is in that region.


----------



## MJB12741

It sure does appear that Shaarona needs to bone up on the Tanakh  before making himself a total laughing stock.  "Read your Torah."  LOL!





Shaarona said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

In the Hebrew Bible there is one word behind the various English renderings Palestine, Palestina, and Philistia. It is Peleshet.


Dan 11:30a &#8212; "...he shall be grieved and discouraged and turn back [to Palestine] and carry out his rage and indignation against the holy covenant and God's people."

 Dan 11:41a &#8212; "He shall enter into the glorious land [Palestine], and many shall be overthrown."

Herodotus [c. 484&#8211;c. 425] 

Histories 1.105.1 &#8212; "From there they marched against Egypt: and when they were in the part of Syria called Palestine, Psalmmetichus king of Egypt met them and persuaded them with gifts and prayers to come no further." [Eng. trans. A.D. Godley]

Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Exodus is part of The Torah and Palestine is spoken of there, so it is Jeremiah who has spoken falsely when she claimed Palestine is not spoken of in the Torah. 

Jeremiah needs to learn about the Torah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Torah*(TOH-ruh)In its narrowest sense, Torah the first five books of the Bible: Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers and Deuteronomy, sometimes called the Pentateuch or the Five*Books of Moses. In its broadest sense, Torah is the entire body of Jewish teachings.

Definition: Torah


----------



## MJB12741

So, what about my offer to discuss Persian history with you?  





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Exodus is part of The Torah and Palestine is spoken of there, so it is Jeremiah who has spoken falsely when she claimed Palestine is not spoken of in the Torah.
> 
> Jeremiah needs to learn about the Torah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SOME posters have serious English comprehension problems here, they claim a mere citing of a Bible verse in The New Testament is a claim that verse is part of The Old Testament or Torah. It is no such thing, but verses in The New Testament do in fact speak about incidents that happened in an earlier time and in The Old Testament.

An illustration,  Jesus Himself speaks about the land in His Sermon on the Mount, He says the meek shall inherit the land. Now, over many different Bible translations, we see different words for the land, some translations today use the word world for land.

I see truth in both statements when I look upon lands where people have lived under Colonialism and Occupations, whether it be Palestine or South Africa or India or America. No matter what atrocities people suffer, some survive and meekness so describes many of those who survive
They survive on the land. Thus, we see the truth in Jesus words. And perhaps His words also speak about the people and their relationship with God. I expect that explains much about how they survived all that they survived.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> So, what about my offer to discuss Persian history with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exodus is part of The Torah and Palestine is spoken of there, so it is Jeremiah who has spoken falsely when she claimed Palestine is not spoken of in the Torah.
> 
> Jeremiah needs to learn about the Torah.
Click to expand...


Start a thread on the issue you want to discuss, Persian history certainly has nothing to do with this thread topic

It is my husband who is really knowledgeable about Persian history, as he was born a Persian and lived in Persia/ aka Iran for the first over 20 years of his life.

And he is one of those people who never forgets all that history he learned, he has like a photographic memory about history. He loves history and Persia / aka Iran certainly has a long and rich and distinquished history.

Interesting, Herodotus (the worlds first historian) wrote about both a Palestine and a Persia, close to 2500 years ago, but nothing about an Israel.


----------



## MJB12741

Would you like me to join on the Iran board?  For now let me just ask you or your husband a question.  Do you or do you not agree that no Muslim ever has been, or ever can be, a "Persian"?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what about my offer to discuss Persian history with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exodus is part of The Torah and Palestine is spoken of there, so it is Jeremiah who has spoken falsely when she claimed Palestine is not spoken of in the Torah.
> 
> Jeremiah needs to learn about the Torah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a thread on the issue you want to discuss, Persian history certainly has nothing to do with this thread topic
> 
> It is my husband who is really knowledgeable about Persian history, as he was born a Persian and lived in Persia/ aka Iran for the first over 20 years of his life.
> 
> And he is one of those people who never forgets all that history he learned, he has like a photographic memory about history. He loves history and Persia / aka Iran certainly has a long and rich and distinquished history.
> 
> Interesting, Herodotus (the worlds first historian) wrote about both a Palestine and a Persia, close to 2500 years ago, but nothing about an Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> Would you like me to join on the Iran board?  For now let me just ask you or your husband a question.  Do you or do you not agree that no Muslim ever has been, or ever can be, a "Persian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what about my offer to discuss Persian history with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start a thread on the issue you want to discuss, Persian history certainly has nothing to do with this thread topic
> 
> It is my husband who is really knowledgeable about Persian history, as he was born a Persian and lived in Persia/ aka Iran for the first over 20 years of his life.
> 
> And he is one of those people who never forgets all that history he learned, he has like a photographic memory about history. He loves history and Persia / aka Iran certainly has a long and rich and distinquished history.
> 
> Interesting, Herodotus (the worlds first historian) wrote about both a Palestine and a Persia, close to 2500 years ago, but nothing about an Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.

THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land. 

OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.

Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.

But the people of Iran remain Persians.


----------



## MJB12741

Okay, so I presume your husband must have been one of the Zoroastrian Persians who converted to Islam under force.  Is that correct?  Only those Muslims have any historical right to call themselves "Persians."  None other, as the rest are just Persian imposters who destroyed & ended all that was Persian.

Iran and Persia - Are They the Same?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join on the Iran board?  For now let me just ask you or your husband a question.  Do you or do you not agree that no Muslim ever has been, or ever can be, a "Persian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start a thread on the issue you want to discuss, Persian history certainly has nothing to do with this thread topic
> 
> It is my husband who is really knowledgeable about Persian history, as he was born a Persian and lived in Persia/ aka Iran for the first over 20 years of his life.
> 
> And he is one of those people who never forgets all that history he learned, he has like a photographic memory about history. He loves history and Persia / aka Iran certainly has a long and rich and distinquished history.
> 
> Interesting, Herodotus (the worlds first historian) wrote about both a Palestine and a Persia, close to 2500 years ago, but nothing about an Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.
> 
> THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land.
> 
> OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.
> 
> Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.
> 
> But the people of Iran remain Persians.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Okay, so I presume your husband must have been one of the Zoroastrian Persians who converted to Islam under force.  Is that correct?  Only those Muslims have any historical right to call themselves "Persians."  None other, as the rest are just Persian imposters who destroyed & ended all that was Persian.
> 
> Iran and Persia - Are They the Same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join on the Iran board?  For now let me just ask you or your husband a question.  Do you or do you not agree that no Muslim ever has been, or ever can be, a "Persian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.
> 
> THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land.
> 
> OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.
> 
> Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.
> 
> But the people of Iran remain Persians.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



in fact      the term   PARSEE    (persian)    today means a ZOROASTRIAN all over the world 
and arab muslims cannot even say it.     Today----even the language of IRAN---farsee---is polluted with arabic words -------the persian culture lives on only with the  few remaining 
PARSEEES  --------underground in Iran----above ground in  MUMBAI AND ISRAEL

for a muslim Iranian to claim   "PERSIANESS"      is actually a bit nauseating---they are 
ARABIZED  whether they like that idea or not------in fact-----they don't.     The Iranian 
jews are more  PERSIAN  than are the Iranian muslims   (and damned arrogant about it--
don't tell anyone I wrote that)      Anyone remember   Sadaam Hussein  running around 
a babylonian ruin  and claiming affiinity with   NEBUCHADNEZZAR???       In fact it was 
something like some german proudly hailing   ADOLF ABU ALI      as his hero


----------



## MJB12741

All of wha you say here is correct.  And yes, Jews can be Persians but not any Muslims other than converts by force.  I'll bet my bottom dollar Sherri's Iranian husband cannot even speak, read, or write the Persian Avestan language.  Sherri always presents herself as Angra Mainyu personified.




irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I presume your husband must have been one of the Zoroastrian Persians who converted to Islam under force.  Is that correct?  Only those Muslims have any historical right to call themselves "Persians."  None other, as the rest are just Persian imposters who destroyed & ended all that was Persian.
> 
> Iran and Persia - Are They the Same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.
> 
> THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land.
> 
> OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.
> 
> Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.
> 
> But the people of Iran remain Persians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in fact      the term   PARSEE    (persian)    today means a ZOROASTRIAN all over the world
> and arab muslims cannot even say it.     Today----even the language of IRAN---farsee---is polluted with arabic words -------the persian culture lives on only with the  few remaining
> PARSEEES  --------underground in Iran----above ground in  MUMBAI AND ISRAEL
> 
> for a muslim Iranian to claim   "PERSIANESS"      is actually a bit nauseating---they are
> ARABIZED  whether they like that idea or not------in fact-----they don't.     The Iranian
> jews are more  PERSIAN  than are the Iranian muslims   (and damned arrogant about it--
> don't tell anyone I wrote that)      Anyone remember   Sadaam Hussein  running around
> a babylonian ruin  and claiming affiinity with   NEBUCHADNEZZAR???       In fact it was
> something like some german proudly hailing   ADOLF ABU ALI      as his hero
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I presume your husband must have been one of the Zoroastrian Persians who converted to Islam under force.  Is that correct?  Only those Muslims have any historical right to call themselves "Persians."  None other, as the rest are just Persian imposters who destroyed & ended all that was Persian.
> 
> Iran and Persia - Are They the Same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.
> 
> THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land.
> 
> OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.
> 
> Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.
> 
> But the people of Iran remain Persians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in fact      the term   PARSEE    (persian)    today means a ZOROASTRIAN all over the world
> and arab muslims cannot even say it.     Today----even the language of IRAN---farsee---is polluted with arabic words -------the persian culture lives on only with the  few remaining
> PARSEEES  --------underground in Iran----above ground in  MUMBAI AND ISRAEL
> 
> for a muslim Iranian to claim   "PERSIANESS"      is actually a bit nauseating---they are
> ARABIZED  whether they like that idea or not------in fact-----they don't.     The Iranian
> jews are more  PERSIAN  than are the Iranian muslims   (and damned arrogant about it--
> don't tell anyone I wrote that)      Anyone remember   Sadaam Hussein  running around
> a babylonian ruin  and claiming affiinity with   NEBUCHADNEZZAR???       In fact it was
> something like some german proudly hailing   ADOLF ABU ALI      as his hero
Click to expand...


There is a woman originally from the Bronx who posts on a Bronx Nostalia message board.  Her name is Azar, but calls herself Ace.  Even though her Italian mother and her Iranian father were divorced, she said her mother always said to her, "Never forget that your father was a Zoroastrian."  Previously to her saying this, I had sent her two tubs of halvah with pistachio nuts imported from some country in the Middle East that I picked up at a Middle East market as something for her elderly father.  Little did I know that I was buying a gift for a Zoroastrian.  No doubt Mrs. Sheri's husband shopped at this same Middle East market before moving to Alabama.  I might have stood behind him at one of the checkout counters.  You can read about Azar Attura and her grandma's zepoole's if you research.  The Italians reading her  reminisces might get hungry for one.  Personally I love cannolis.


----------



## MJB12741

Aw, that's cute.  A Parsi friend of mine now living in Australia once told me the most disheartening thing to them is not even the Muslim invasion of Persia which damn near annihilated his people, the Zoroastrians off the face of the earth, but the conquering Muslim invaders celebrating Zoroastrian holidays including Nowruz & calling themselves "Persians."  Talk about rubbing it in but good.





Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I presume your husband must have been one of the Zoroastrian Persians who converted to Islam under force.  Is that correct?  Only those Muslims have any historical right to call themselves "Persians."  None other, as the rest are just Persian imposters who destroyed & ended all that was Persian.
> 
> Iran and Persia - Are They the Same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact      the term   PARSEE    (persian)    today means a ZOROASTRIAN all over the world
> and arab muslims cannot even say it.     Today----even the language of IRAN---farsee---is polluted with arabic words -------the persian culture lives on only with the  few remaining
> PARSEEES  --------underground in Iran----above ground in  MUMBAI AND ISRAEL
> 
> for a muslim Iranian to claim   "PERSIANESS"      is actually a bit nauseating---they are
> ARABIZED  whether they like that idea or not------in fact-----they don't.     The Iranian
> jews are more  PERSIAN  than are the Iranian muslims   (and damned arrogant about it--
> don't tell anyone I wrote that)      Anyone remember   Sadaam Hussein  running around
> a babylonian ruin  and claiming affiinity with   NEBUCHADNEZZAR???       In fact it was
> something like some german proudly hailing   ADOLF ABU ALI      as his hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a woman originally from the Bronx who posts on a Bronx Nostalia message board.  Her name is Azar, but calls herself Ace.  Even though her Italian mother and her Iranian father were divorced, she said her mother always said to her, "Never forget that your father was a Zoroastrian."  Previously to her saying this, I had sent her two tubs of halvah with pistachio nuts imported from some country in the Middle East that I picked up at a Middle East market as something for her elderly father.  Little did I know that I was buying a gift for a Zoroastrian.  No doubt Mrs. Sheri's husband shopped at this same Middle East market before moving to Alabama.  I might have stood behind him at one of the checkout counters.  You can read about Azar Attura and her grandma's zepoole's if you research.  The Italians reading her  reminisces might get hungry for one.  Personally I love cannolis.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
Click to expand...

The Torah never said God took any of His promises away. 

More made-up Muslim shit, trying to justify their illiterate terrorist prophet's hijacking of Judaism and Christianity.


----------



## MJB12741

All Muslim lands are stolen lands from the indigenous populations.

What is Muslim land? » Smooth Stone


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Shaarona said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
Click to expand...


You stopped short. Keep reading.  Read Ezekiel 37,38 & 39 a few times just for good measure.  Then follow it up with Zephaniah 3:14-20 which fulfills the promise of restoration ( not abandonment ) when the Lord takes away their judgments and their enemies right before their eyes!  Then go with me to Joel 2:16 which again speaks of the restoration of Judah when no more "strangers" shall pass through Jerusalem... oh yeah.  It's coming.  In Joel 2:19 Egypt doesn't fare as well...  it reads......  Egypt shall be a desolation.... and Edom shall be a desolate wilderness....for the violence against the children of Judah, because they have shed innocent blood in their land.....but Judah shall dwell forever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation........verse 20.  Read it. 
 ( Obadiah 1 - 20 confirms it  )


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join on the Iran board?  For now let me just ask you or your husband a question.  Do you or do you not agree that no Muslim ever has been, or ever can be, a "Persian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start a thread on the issue you want to discuss, Persian history certainly has nothing to do with this thread topic
> 
> It is my husband who is really knowledgeable about Persian history, as he was born a Persian and lived in Persia/ aka Iran for the first over 20 years of his life.
> 
> And he is one of those people who never forgets all that history he learned, he has like a photographic memory about history. He loves history and Persia / aka Iran certainly has a long and rich and distinquished history.
> 
> Interesting, Herodotus (the worlds first historian) wrote about both a Palestine and a Persia, close to 2500 years ago, but nothing about an Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.
> 
> THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land.
> 
> OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.
> 
> Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.
> 
> But the people of Iran remain Persians.
Click to expand...


Frau Sherri claims to be such a Christian and believes the Bible. Someone please ask her where in the Bible the land was promised to the Palestinians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jeremiah said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  There is no mention of the word Palestine or Palestinian in the Torah or the New Testament.  No where in the bible does it say God gave "Palestine" to the Hebrews.  That word is never used.  The land of Israel is the inheritance of Isaac and his descendants.
> 
> As to the Hebrews losing their inheritance?   Essau did.  Jacob did not.  Obadiah 1:18 -20 clearly states the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph will consume the House of Esau ( modern day "palestinian people" you refer to ) like stubble.  That hasn't happened yet but it will.  The Hebrews haven't lost a thing.  Everything has been restored.  They have a covenant, not a contract.  You need to understand what the term covenant means.  When G-d makes a covenant He doesn't break it.  It doesn't have an expiration date.  Covenant means covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped short. Keep reading.  Read Ezekiel 37,38 & 39 a few times just for good measure.  Then follow it up with Zephaniah 3:14-20 which fulfills the promise of restoration ( not abandonment ) when the Lord takes away their judgments and their enemies right before their eyes!  Then go with me to Joel 2:16 which again speaks of the restoration of Judah when no more "strangers" shall pass through Jerusalem... oh yeah.  It's coming.  In Joel 2:19 Egypt doesn't fare as well...  it reads......  Egypt shall be a desolation.... and Edom shall be a desolate wilderness....for the violence against the children of Judah, because they have shed innocent blood in their land.....but Judah shall dwell forever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation........verse 20.  Read it.
> ( Obadiah 1 - 20 confirms it  )
Click to expand...


Read your New Testament Gospels, Jesus comes into the picture and says the meek shall inherit the land. 

And He brings with Him a new covenant that brings Salvation to all who believe in Him. John 3:16

There is a reason there is a book entitled The New Testament.

And God is spelled there correctly, as well, that is God.


----------



## MJB12741

Good point.  Thatis whay it's CUFI (Christians United For Israel) rather than CUFP.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join on the Iran board?  For now let me just ask you or your husband a question.  Do you or do you not agree that no Muslim ever has been, or ever can be, a "Persian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, neither  I nor my husband agree the inhabitants of Iran are not Persian.
> 
> THAT is like claiming any Palestinian is no longer a Palestinian because Israel exists as a nation today and controls the land.
> 
> OF course, Islam has had an effect on Iran and I certainly agree one can argue over whether that is positive or negative.
> 
> Start a thread on what you want to discuss, here or in the Iran subforum.
> 
> But the people of Iran remain Persians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Sherri claims to be such a Christian and believes the Bible. Someone please ask her where in the Bible the land was promised to the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stopped short. Keep reading.  Read Ezekiel 37,38 & 39 a few times just for good measure.  Then follow it up with Zephaniah 3:14-20 which fulfills the promise of restoration ( not abandonment ) when the Lord takes away their judgments and their enemies right before their eyes!  Then go with me to Joel 2:16 which again speaks of the restoration of Judah when no more "strangers" shall pass through Jerusalem... oh yeah.  It's coming.  In Joel 2:19 Egypt doesn't fare as well...  it reads......  Egypt shall be a desolation.... and Edom shall be a desolate wilderness....for the violence against the children of Judah, because they have shed innocent blood in their land.....but Judah shall dwell forever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation........verse 20.  Read it.
> ( Obadiah 1 - 20 confirms it  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your New Testament Gospels, Jesus comes into the picture and says the meek shall inherit the land.
> 
> And He brings with Him a new covenant that brings Salvation to all who believe in Him. John 3:16
> 
> There is a reason there is a book entitled The New Testament.
> 
> And God is spelled there correctly, as well, that is God.
Click to expand...


Frau Sherri thinks she is clever by changing a word here and there to give the impression Palestinians have claim to the land. Jesus did not say the meek shall inherit the land (Israel). He said the meek shall inherit the earth. First of all, the Pali's are far from being meek. Second, the New Testament does not negate the Old. God's promises are forever. Looks like Israel is finally taking possession with the 1400 new settlement homes in the West Bank. That's a good start.


----------



## Jroc

Shaarona said:


> In the Hebrew Bible there is one word behind the various English renderings Palestine, Palestina, and Philistia. It is Peleshet.
> 
> 
> Dan 11:30a  "...he shall be grieved and discouraged and turn back [to Palestine] and carry out his rage and indignation against the holy covenant and God's people."
> 
> Dan 11:41a  "He shall enter into the glorious land [Palestine], and many shall be overthrown."
> 
> Herodotus [c. 484c. 425]
> 
> Histories 1.105.1  "From there they marched against Egypt: and when they were in the part of Syria called Palestine, Psalmmetichus king of Egypt met them and persuaded them with gifts and prayers to come no further." [Eng. trans. A.D. Godley]
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible



What a bunch of stupid bullshit that is


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your Torah.. They were warned that if they broke the covenant, God would take it away from them.
> 
> Ezekial 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stopped short. Keep reading.  Read Ezekiel 37,38 & 39 a few times just for good measure.  Then follow it up with Zephaniah 3:14-20 which fulfills the promise of restoration ( not abandonment ) when the Lord takes away their judgments and their enemies right before their eyes!  Then go with me to Joel 2:16 which again speaks of the restoration of Judah when no more "strangers" shall pass through Jerusalem... oh yeah.  It's coming.  In Joel 2:19 Egypt doesn't fare as well...  it reads......  Egypt shall be a desolation.... and Edom shall be a desolate wilderness....for the violence against the children of Judah, because they have shed innocent blood in their land.....but Judah shall dwell forever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation........verse 20.  Read it.
> ( Obadiah 1 - 20 confirms it  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your New Testament Gospels, Jesus comes into the picture and says the meek shall inherit the land.
> 
> And He brings with Him a new covenant that brings Salvation to all who believe in Him. John 3:16
> 
> There is a reason there is a book entitled The New Testament.
> 
> And God is spelled there correctly, as well, that is God.
Click to expand...

More made up lies.  Even the Koran gives Israel to the Jews.  A broken watch watch can be right as well.


----------



## MJB12741

How wonderful it is that Sherri is a Bible believing Christian & supports God fullfilling his promise with more land for Israel?




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stopped short. Keep reading.  Read Ezekiel 37,38 & 39 a few times just for good measure.  Then follow it up with Zephaniah 3:14-20 which fulfills the promise of restoration ( not abandonment ) when the Lord takes away their judgments and their enemies right before their eyes!  Then go with me to Joel 2:16 which again speaks of the restoration of Judah when no more "strangers" shall pass through Jerusalem... oh yeah.  It's coming.  In Joel 2:19 Egypt doesn't fare as well...  it reads......  Egypt shall be a desolation.... and Edom shall be a desolate wilderness....for the violence against the children of Judah, because they have shed innocent blood in their land.....but Judah shall dwell forever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation........verse 20.  Read it.
> ( Obadiah 1 - 20 confirms it  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your New Testament Gospels, Jesus comes into the picture and says the meek shall inherit the land.
> 
> And He brings with Him a new covenant that brings Salvation to all who believe in Him. John 3:16
> 
> There is a reason there is a book entitled The New Testament.
> 
> And God is spelled there correctly, as well, that is God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Sherri thinks she is clever by changing a word here and there to give the impression Palestinians have claim to the land. Jesus did not say the meek shall inherit the land (Israel). He said the meek shall inherit the earth. First of all, the Pali's are far from being meek. Second, the New Testament does not negate the Old. God's promises are forever. Looks like Israel is finally taking possession with the 1400 new settlement homes in the West Bank. That's a good start.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> How wonderful it is that Sherri is a Bible believing Christian & supports God fullfilling his promise with more land for Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your New Testament Gospels, Jesus comes into the picture and says the meek shall inherit the land.
> 
> And He brings with Him a new covenant that brings Salvation to all who believe in Him. John 3:16
> 
> There is a reason there is a book entitled The New Testament.
> 
> And God is spelled there correctly, as well, that is God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Sherri thinks she is clever by changing a word here and there to give the impression Palestinians have claim to the land. Jesus did not say the meek shall inherit the land (Israel). He said the meek shall inherit the earth. First of all, the Pali's are far from being meek. Second, the New Testament does not negate the Old. God's promises are forever. Looks like Israel is finally taking possession with the 1400 new settlement homes in the West Bank. That's a good start.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


God owns all land everywhere. He simply allows some people to live on the land He owns .

Even Jesus words about the meek inheriting the land has its very own limitations.

It does not take away the underlying ownership of the land from God.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful it is that Sherri is a Bible believing Christian & supports God fullfilling his promise with more land for Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Sherri thinks she is clever by changing a word here and there to give the impression Palestinians have claim to the land. Jesus did not say the meek shall inherit the land (Israel). He said the meek shall inherit the earth. First of all, the Pali's are far from being meek. Second, the New Testament does not negate the Old. God's promises are forever. Looks like Israel is finally taking possession with the 1400 new settlement homes in the West Bank. That's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God owns all land everywhere. He simply allows some people to live on the land He owns .
> 
> Even Jesus words about the meek inheriting the land has its very own limitations.
> 
> It does not take away the underlying ownership of the land from God.
Click to expand...

Can you show us where it says the land of Israel should be given to the Arab Islamic terrorists? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful it is that Sherri is a Bible believing Christian & supports God fullfilling his promise with more land for Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Sherri thinks she is clever by changing a word here and there to give the impression Palestinians have claim to the land. Jesus did not say the meek shall inherit the land (Israel). He said the meek shall inherit the earth. First of all, the Pali's are far from being meek. Second, the New Testament does not negate the Old. God's promises are forever. Looks like Israel is finally taking possession with the 1400 new settlement homes in the West Bank. That's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God owns all land everywhere. He simply allows some people to live on the land He owns .
> 
> Even Jesus words about the meek inheriting the land has its very own limitations.
> 
> It does not take away the underlying ownership of the land from God.
Click to expand...


So Frau Sherri is calling God a liar when he promised the land to Israel as an EVERLASTING possession.


----------



## Moonglow

There must be a Palestine, since that is the nomenclature given for the area.It is not a word which has just been made up yesterday.
It is like saying there is no such thing as the Hebrews, since there are none which call themselves that today.


----------



## Moonglow

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful it is that Sherri is a Bible believing Christian & supports God fullfilling his promise with more land for Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God owns all land everywhere. He simply allows some people to live on the land He owns .
> 
> Even Jesus words about the meek inheriting the land has its very own limitations.
> 
> It does not take away the underlying ownership of the land from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Frau Sherri is calling God a liar when he promised the land to Israel as an EVERLASTING possession.
Click to expand...


The Israeli's did not kept up to their word or deeds, since they lost the land many centuries ago. They only recently returned to the land by the deeds of non-gods and goddesses.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Moonglow said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God owns all land everywhere. He simply allows some people to live on the land He owns .
> 
> Even Jesus words about the meek inheriting the land has its very own limitations.
> 
> It does not take away the underlying ownership of the land from God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Frau Sherri is calling God a liar when he promised the land to Israel as an EVERLASTING possession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israeli's did not kept up to their word or deeds, since they lost the land many centuries ago. They only recently returned to the land by the deeds of non-gods and goddesses.
Click to expand...


Possession did not depend on their words or deeds. Bible says they would be scattered and says they would be gathered together to possess the land forever.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.

It was out with the old and then in with the new.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.


That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.



This is a lie from hell, Farthead. But then again, you Jew haters are known for lies from hell.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
Click to expand...


And Jesus said:

For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. 

John 3:16

There is the prescription for Salvation, words straight from the mouth of Jesus.

And we all choose, do we believe in Jesus and His words or not.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jesus said:
> 
> For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.
> 
> John 3:16
> 
> There is the prescription for Salvation, words straight from the mouth of Jesus.
> 
> And we all choose, do we believe in Jesus and His words or not.
Click to expand...



LOL   preach thus in Iran and you get hanged------but fact is there are fat ladies from 
the midwest doing this kind of preaching at every tourist stop in Israel.    For fun---get a little star of david necklace----go to Israel and stand around the usual tourist spots or the 
airport-----another good spot is near the dead sea and masada.    Those places are 
swarming with them.     Listen to their pitches and then take the star off----and go 
to Iran and try delivering similar pitches for   "jesus"


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jesus said:
> 
> For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.
> 
> John 3:16
> 
> There is the prescription for Salvation, words straight from the mouth of Jesus.
> 
> And we all choose, do we believe in Jesus and His words or not.
Click to expand...


Someone tell Shia Sherri that we believe the words of Jesus. She doesn't need to be preaching to us. She needs to be preaching to her heroes in Gaza and the West Bank.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We learn what Jesus thought of the ones who thought of themselves as righteous when Jesus lived,  in the words Jesus spoke in Matthew 23.

And guess what, in Jesus words of Truth spoken throughout His human left in The Gospels of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John He never said "I am a Zionist." And the reason is obvious, Jesus was never a Zionist.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We learn what Jesus thought of the ones who thought of themselves as righteous when Jesus lived,  in the words Jesus spoke in Matthew 23.
> 
> And guess what, in Jesus words of Truth spoken throughout His human left in The Gospels of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John He never said "I am a Zionist." And the reason is obvious, Jesus was never a Zionist.



Here Mrs. Sherr is back to Matthew 23 again for probably over 1,000 times by now.  Maybe one of her Iranian crew posted this and he just knows certain passages from going to the Internet.


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We learn what Jesus thought of the ones who thought of themselves as righteous when Jesus lived,  in the words Jesus spoke in Matthew 23.
> 
> And guess what, in Jesus words of Truth spoken throughout His human left in The Gospels of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John He never said "I am a Zionist." And the reason is obvious, Jesus was never a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mrs. Sherr is back to Matthew 23 again for probably over 1,000 times by now.  Maybe one of her Iranian crew posted this and he just knows certain passages from going to the Internet.
Click to expand...



Lets use his Matthew 

1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel. 

His heritage binds him to the land, country and people


----------



## dreolin

Let's see. You take this person that many people worship as the son of God and use him strictly as some tool of ridicule to disrespectully justify some selfish political end of your "religion".

Then you are actually alarmed because anti-Semitism exists and think that is the result of what you are and not of the poor manner in which you behave.

Personally, it seems at least a little bit hypocritical for you to now claim as a Zionist a man who your progenitors, in collusion with Roman authorities, helped put to death, a man upon whom you heap scorn on other occasions.

Pesonally, I don't care one way or the other beyond the fact that it is extraordinarily disrespectful, and if you expect to be treated with respect by others, you should treat those others the same way...but that may be a simple human concept too difficult for you to understand.


----------



## MJB12741

Yes, they were all Zionists whose heritage binded them to the land of Israel.




aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We learn what Jesus thought of the ones who thought of themselves as righteous when Jesus lived,  in the words Jesus spoke in Matthew 23.
> 
> And guess what, in Jesus words of Truth spoken throughout His human left in The Gospels of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John He never said "I am a Zionist." And the reason is obvious, Jesus was never a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mrs. Sherr is back to Matthew 23 again for probably over 1,000 times by now.  Maybe one of her Iranian crew posted this and he just knows certain passages from going to the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
Click to expand...




MJB12741 said:


> Yes, they were all Zionists whose heritage binded them to the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mrs. Sherr is back to Matthew 23 again for probably over 1,000 times by now.  Maybe one of her Iranian crew posted this and he just knows certain passages from going to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


His words are what tell me everything I need to know as regards the claim being made in the OP, words He said and words He never said.

Jesus never said, " I am a Zionist. "


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were all Zionists whose heritage binded them to the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are what tell me everything I need to know as regards the claim being made in the OP, words He said and words He never said.
> 
> 
> Jesus never said, " I am a Zionist. "
Click to expand...



Regardless of what Jesus said or did not say, don't you think that if He miraculously came back today and saw what your friends are doing to His followers, He would be very, very sad to see this happening?  It's a shame that you can't spare a moment for what is happening to His followers not only in the Middle East, but in other parts of the world.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were all Zionists whose heritage binded them to the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are what tell me everything I need to know as regards the claim being made in the OP, words He said and words He never said.
> 
> Jesus never said, " I am a Zionist. "
Click to expand...


No, but He did say "Get behind me Satan". And look how fast you skidaddled!


----------



## dreolin

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We learn what Jesus thought of the ones who thought of themselves as righteous when Jesus lived,  in the words Jesus spoke in Matthew 23.
> 
> And guess what, in Jesus words of Truth spoken throughout His human left in The Gospels of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John He never said "I am a Zionist." And the reason is obvious, Jesus was never a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mrs. Sherr is back to Matthew 23 again for probably over 1,000 times by now.  Maybe one of her Iranian crew posted this and he just knows certain passages from going to the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
Click to expand...


With all this wild frenzy of begettin' and begattin' going on with nary a "hey, sis" and "what up, bro" across the pillow in the morning, I am kind of surprised there isn't a buncha bible verses about a family of hunchbacked albinos livin' in the backwoods.

So Zionists come from a long history and practice of inbreeding. That explains alot...and a Lot.


----------



## irosie91

matthew was demonstrating that  Jesus was of the house of JUDAH----which---if one 
reads the bible---one knows that JACOB decreed that the PEOPLE OF ISRAEL  (ie 
the nation he founded)   should be ruled by a person from  JUDAH   (YEHUDAH) 
 --- a    YEHUDI-----ie a  JEW.        Thus ---according to Matthew--Jesus was a  
JEW-----got that sherri?        Not only was he a JEW  ---he was also related to 
KING DAVID------who was also a JEW.     Overtime----since the ROYALTY of the 
"chiildren of israel"  ---<<< that is  JACOB's progeny were supposed to be RULED 
by ---someone of   JEWISH LINEAGE----in the KINGOM OF JJDEA,  AKA CHILDREN OF 
ISRAEL -------all came to be called   JEWS-------got that sherri?       Here is another 
interesting factoid for you.     I am not a member of the  house of  YEHUDAH----but 
I am a member of the group of which Jacob (aka Israel) is the progenitor----
but by convention -----I AM STILL CALLED A JEW       ( (for the record---now other jews 
know ----from which of the 12 brothers I am descended  (thru patrilineal lineage) ))

Aris can figure it out too-----but sherri remains clueless       alas...poor sherri


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.


The OT is supposed to be God's final word. Jesus did not practice from the NT, he was a Jew who practiced from the OT. 

If Jesus wanted a "new" book written or a new faith to be formed, he was have done so in his own lifetime. He made no mention of that. 

This is not like Tide or other supermarket products, every two years they change the packaging and call it "new and improved." Jesus himself said that he did not come to change a single word in the OT. Any true Christian should know and honor that. 

The only real and concrete difference between Judaism and Christianity is whether Jesus the Jew was the Messiah or "Gods son" or not.  Everything else in the OT stays intact. In fact he last time I picked up a Christian Bible in a hotel room, the first half of it was the Old Testament.


----------



## Roudy

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mrs. Sherr is back to Matthew 23 again for probably over 1,000 times by now.  Maybe one of her Iranian crew posted this and he just knows certain passages from going to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all this wild frenzy of begettin' and begattin' going on with nary a "hey, sis" and "what up, bro" across the pillow in the morning, I am kind of surprised there isn't a buncha bible verses about a family of hunchbacked albinos livin' in the backwoods.
> 
> So Zionists come from a long history and practice of inbreeding. That explains alot...and a Lot.
Click to expand...

And how Neo Nazis and IslamoNazi worshippers come to be?  Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were all Zionists whose heritage binded them to the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are what tell me everything I need to know as regards the claim being made in the OP, words He said and words He never said.
> 
> 
> Jesus never said, " I am a Zionist. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what Jesus said or did not say, don't you think that if He miraculously came back today and saw what your friends are doing to His followers, He would be very, very sad to see this happening?  It's a shame that you can't spare a moment for what is happening to His followers not only in the Middle East, but in other parts of the world.
Click to expand...


Considering His response to Injustice was to die on a cross, I think your suggestion to simply think He would be sad about what is happening to His followers if He returned is dead wrong. 

He sacrificed Himself, He took noone out; that is the example He left for His true followers to follow as a response to Injustice.  He spoke against Injustice and responded to Injustice and He never took human life at any time in that process.

He reprimanded Peter for using violence.

And who did Jesus die for? If we believe John 3:16, we know He died for "the world.". He died for the unworthy and unbelieving, those people you want to write off and kill. He died for them and all you want to do is kill them. What does Jesus think about your feelings for them, He loved them so much He died for them and you want them dead.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> His words are what tell me everything I need to know as regards the claim being made in the OP, words He said and words He never said.
> 
> 
> Jesus never said, " I am a Zionist. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what Jesus said or did not say, don't you think that if He miraculously came back today and saw what your friends are doing to His followers, He would be very, very sad to see this happening?  It's a shame that you can't spare a moment for what is happening to His followers not only in the Middle East, but in other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering His response to Injustice was to die on a cross, I think your suggestion to simply think He would be sad about what is happening to His followers if He returned is dead wrong.
> 
> He sacrificed Himself, He took noone out; that is the example He left for His true followers to follow as a response to Injustice.  He spoke against Injustice and responded to Injustice and He never took human life at any time in that process.
> 
> He reprimanded Peter for using violence.
> 
> And who did Jesus die for? If we believe John 3:16, we know He died for "the world.". He died for the unworthy and unbelieving, those people you want to write off and kill. He died for them and all you want to do is kill them. What does Jesus think about your feelings for them, He loved them so much He died for them and you want them dead.
Click to expand...


Someone please tell Frau Sherri that her heroes don't believe Jesus is the Messiah. She needs to get over there and do some evangelizing. Time is short.


----------



## Sally

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what Jesus said or did not say, don't you think that if He miraculously came back today and saw what your friends are doing to His followers, He would be very, very sad to see this happening?  It's a shame that you can't spare a moment for what is happening to His followers not only in the Middle East, but in other parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering His response to Injustice was to die on a cross, I think your suggestion to simply think He would be sad about what is happening to His followers if He returned is dead wrong.
> 
> He sacrificed Himself, He took noone out; that is the example He left for His true followers to follow as a response to Injustice.  He spoke against Injustice and responded to Injustice and He never took human life at any time in that process.
> 
> He reprimanded Peter for using violence.
> 
> And who did Jesus die for? If we believe John 3:16, we know He died for "the world.". He died for the unworthy and unbelieving, those people you want to write off and kill. He died for them and all you want to do is kill them. What does Jesus think about your feelings for them, He loved them so much He died for them and you want them dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone please tell Frau Sherri that her heroes don't believe Jesus is the Messiah. She needs to get over there and do some evangelizing. Time is short.
Click to expand...


It's amusing seeing the Iranian gang pick bits and pieces up from the Internet.  As you can see, Mrs. Sherri is back to John 3:16 once again.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament came along, a part of God's plan for reconciliation with mankind.
> 
> It was out with the old and then in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all and Jesus followed the OT and he was a staunch Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were all Zionists whose heritage binded them to the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use his Matthew
> 
> 1:1 The book of the genealogy of Yeshua The Messiah, The Son of David, The Son of Abraham.
> Abraham begot Isaaq, Isaaq begot Jaqob, Jaqob begot Yehuda and his brothers. 3Yehuda begot Pharez and Zarah from Tamar. Pharez begot Hezron, Hezron begot Aram. 4Aram begot Aminadab, Aminadab begot Nahshon, Nahshon begot Salmon 5Salmon begot Boaz from Rahab, Boaz begot Obayd from Ruth, Obayd begot Jesse. 6Jesse begot David the King, David begot Solomon from the wife of Uriah. 7Solomon begot Rehoboam, Rehoboam begot Abia, Abia begot Asa. 8Asa begot Jehoshaphat, Jehoshaphat begot Joram, Joram begot Uzaya. 9Uzaya begot Jotham, Jotham begot Ahaz, Ahaz begot Hezekiah. 10Hezekiah begot Manashe, Manashe begot Amon, Amon begot Joshaiah. 11Joshaiah begot Jokania and his brothers in the captivity of Babel.
> 
> His heritage binds him to the land, country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are what tell me everything I need to know as regards the claim being made in the OP, words He said and words He never said.
> 
> Jesus never said, " I am a Zionist. "
Click to expand...



The very act of going to Jerusalem for passover and making that the place for his sacrifice shows his connection.   He was making a statement to the jews and to rome.  They nailed the title king of the jews over his head on the cross.
Descendant of david, his temple, his city, his people, his land.
Jerusalem is zion.

Jews and Jerusalem can not be separated, they are entwined spiritually.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
> and all the coasts of Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina ... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> A few English versions since the KJV occasionally use "Palestine." But most use the term "Philistia." For example at: Exod 15:14; Isa 14:29, 31; Joel 3:4; Ps 60:8; 83:7; 87:4; 108:9 (NASB-95). [Note 1]
> 
> 
> 
> Whence &#8220;Palestine&#8221;
> The oldest known reference to "Palestine" is in the work of Greek historian Herodotus (ca. 484&#8211;425). He says Palaistine is "part of Syria" along the Mediterranean coast. [Note 2]
> 
> 
> 
> palaistine
> 
> Some 500 years later, Jewish historian Josephus (37-100) quotes Herodotus in referring to "Syria of Palaistine" and "the Syrians that are in Palaistine are circumcised." But Josephus quickly "corrects" Herodotus by noting that the only "inhabitants of Palaistine [who] are circumcised [are] Jews." [Note 3]
> 
> The 4th century church historian Eusebius (writing in Greek) twice mentions "Palaistine" in his Ecclesiastical History (2.2.6; 7.15.1). He notes that the coastal city Caesarea is in that region.


That's the Palestina of the Phliistines who were Phoenicians (Greeks) and are an extinct people that have zero to do with Arabs, you ignorant fool.  Ha ha ha. Wow.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.


Sherri, what does INRI stand for in Latin?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The King Of The Judeans

The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I

FACTS ARE FACTS


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The King Of The Judeans
> 
> The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS


2 Kings 16:6 (KJV 1900)
6 At that time Rezin king of Syria recovered Elath to Syria, and drave the Jews from Elath: and the Syrians came to Elath, and dwelt there unto this day.


Read more: Who was the first Jew?


----------



## abu afak

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sherri, what does INRI stand for in Latin?*
Click to expand...




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The King Of The Judeans
> 
> The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS (abu: biblebelievers.org.au)




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INRI_(disambiguation)

INRI or I.N.R.I. a Latin acronym reading _*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udaeorum_, which in English translates to "*Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews*", the Latin inscription over the cross of Christ on Calvary​
and: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus,_King_of_the_Jews
Jesus, King of the Jews
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*"INRI" redirects here.* For other uses, see INRI (disambiguation).

Jesus, crowned with thorns in a purple robe as the King of the Jews, being mocked and beaten during his Passion, depicted by van Baburen, 1623.
In the New Testament, *Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews, both at the beginning of his life and at the end*. In the Koine Greek of the New Testament, e.g. in John 19:3 this is written Basileus ton Ioudaion (&#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957.[1]

Both uses of the title lead to dramatic results in the New Testament accounts. In the account of the Nativity of Jesus in the Gospel of Matthew, the wise men (i.e. Magi) who come from the east call Jesus the "King of the Jews", causing King Herod to order the Massacre of the Innocents. Towards the end of the accounts of all four Canonical Gospels, in the narrative of the Passion of Jesus, the use of the "King of the Jews" title leads to charges against Jesus that result in his Crucifixion.[2][3]

The acronym INRI (Latin: I&#275;sus Nazar&#275;nus, R&#275;x I&#363;dae&#333;rum) represents the Latin inscription which in English reads as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews" and John 19:20 states that this was written in three languages&#8212;Hebrew, Latin, and Greek&#8212;during the crucifixion of Jesus. The Greek version reads &#921;&#925;&#914;&#921;, representing &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;.[4]

In the New Testament, the "King of the Jews&#8221; title is used only by the gentiles, namely by the Magi, Pontius Pilate, and the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the Jewish leaders use the designation "King of Israel".[2] The phrase has also been translated King of the Judeans (see Ioudaioi).​
`
Munnerdrone's Link, BibleBelievers.org.au, is a well known antisemitic HATE site, as you can see if you continue reading the page sourced.
IT is a Pure Hate page which Only Incidentally contains the phrase you asked for, well buried in a hate article.
Who the Hell wouldn't just look up 'INRI' and instead post a Wack job Hate site article which only mentions the term?
Munnerdrone, you show your Blind Bigotry more every day.
`


----------



## aris2chat

'IESVS·NAZARENVS·REX·IVDÆORVM' (Jesus Nazarenus, Rex Iudaeorum), &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;, &#1494;&#1492; &#1494;&#1492; &#1488;&#1514; &#1497;&#1513;&#1493; &#1492;&#1502;&#1500;&#1498; &#1513;&#1500; &#1492;&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501;in 
English "Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews." 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.


----------



## Roudy

Aris, Abu, and Hoss, all three humiliated Sherri. 

Of course not hard to do, when the lunatic is claiming "the word Jew does not exist in the Bible."  

Makes one wonder how far over the cliff you have to be, to even make such a claim.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Aris, Abu, and Hoss, all three humiliated Sherri.
> 
> Of course not hard to do, when the lunatic is claiming "the word Jew does not exist in the Bible."
> 
> Makes one wonder how far over the cliff you have to be, to even make such a claim.




I grew up with people like sherri------I had playmates who got insulted when I said that
Jesus did not eat bacon and eggs for breakfast.   Her statement is not actually psychotic ---
it is  a  "religious belief"---------The fine psychiatrists of  Austria and Germany---did correctly
diagnosis   Adolf Abu ali as   'sane'   too.       In classical psychiatry he had what is called 
a  "personality disorder"-------which is medico lingo for     "he was a piece of crap"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> 'IESVS·NAZARENVS·REX·IVDÆORVM' (Jesus Nazarenus, Rex Iudaeorum), &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;, &#1494;&#1492; &#1494;&#1492; &#1488;&#1514; &#1497;&#1513;&#1493; &#1492;&#1502;&#1500;&#1498; &#1513;&#1500; &#1492;&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501;in
> English "Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews."
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.
Click to expand...


The word ludaeorum translates Judaean.

The word Jew was not a part of the English language then.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sherri, what does INRI stand for in Latin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The King Of The Judeans
> 
> The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS (abu: biblebelievers.org.au)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INRI_(disambiguation)
> 
> INRI or I.N.R.I. a Latin acronym reading _*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udaeorum_, which in English translates to "*Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews*", the Latin inscription over the cross of Christ on Calvary​
> and:
> Jesus, King of the Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jesus, King of the Jews
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *"INRI" redirects here.* For other uses, see INRI (disambiguation).
> 
> Jesus, crowned with thorns in a purple robe as the King of the Jews, being mocked and beaten during his Passion, depicted by van Baburen, 1623.
> In the New Testament, *Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews, both at the beginning of his life and at the end*. In the Koine Greek of the New Testament, e.g. in John 19:3 this is written Basileus ton Ioudaion (&#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957.[1]
> 
> Both uses of the title lead to dramatic results in the New Testament accounts. In the account of the Nativity of Jesus in the Gospel of Matthew, the wise men (i.e. Magi) who come from the east call Jesus the "King of the Jews", causing King Herod to order the Massacre of the Innocents. Towards the end of the accounts of all four Canonical Gospels, in the narrative of the Passion of Jesus, the use of the "King of the Jews" title leads to charges against Jesus that result in his Crucifixion.[2][3]
> 
> The acronym INRI (Latin: I&#275;sus Nazar&#275;nus, R&#275;x I&#363;dae&#333;rum) represents the Latin inscription which in English reads as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews" and John 19:20 states that this was written in three languagesHebrew, Latin, and Greekduring the crucifixion of Jesus. The Greek version reads &#921;&#925;&#914;&#921;, representing &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;.[4]
> 
> In the New Testament, the "King of the Jews title is used only by the gentiles, namely by the Magi, Pontius Pilate, and the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the Jewish leaders use the designation "King of Israel".[2] The phrase has also been translated King of the Judeans (see Ioudaioi).​
> `
> Munnerdrone's Link, BibleBelievers.org.au, is a well known antisemitic HATE site, as you can see if you continue reading the page sourced.
> IT is a Pure Hate page which Only Incidentally contains the phrase you asked for, well buried in a hate article.
> Who the Hell wouldn't just look up 'INRI' and instead post a Wack job Hate site article which only mentions the term?
> Munnerdrone, you show your Blind Bigotry more every day.
> `
Click to expand...


All displayed here is an avid  Zionist  Haters hatred of Christ and Christians,  your kind crucified Christ, I know exactly who you are. 

Truth is completely beyond the grasp of a Hater such as yourself.

Words written in about 33 AD cannot translate into a word that did not even then exist in the English language.  

Are you too stupid to  understand that or what?


----------



## MJB12741

Here we have living proof of the ignorance of the so called "good Christian" Sherri.  What dumber statement than *"Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning."  *What Christian is not even aware that there were no Christians during the entire lifetime of Jesus.  In fact, not only was Jesus a Jew, but so was John the Baptist & all of the disciples.  Even the apostle Paul of Tarsus was a Jew.  Not a single Christian for Jesus to preach to.  But don't tell Sherri.  We need her here for the laughs she gives us.







SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The King Of The Judeans
> 
> The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Kings 16:6 (KJV 1900)
> 6 At that time Rezin king of Syria recovered Elath to Syria, and drave the Jews from Elath: and the Syrians came to Elath, and dwelt there unto this day.
> 
> 
> Read more: Who was the first Jew?
Click to expand...


Your source, a 1900 Bible?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> Here we have living proof of the ignorance of the so called "good Christian" Sherri.  What dumber statement than *"Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning."  *What Christian is not even aware that there were no Christians during the entire lifetime of Jesus.  In fact, not only was Jesus a Jew, but so was John the Baptist & all of the disciples.  Even the apostle Paul of Tarsus was a Jew.  Not a single Christian for Jesus to preach to.  But don't tell Sherri.  We need her here for the laughs she gives us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.
Click to expand...


You have to.read The Gospels to know what I mean.

We see Jesus encounters with Samaritans and Canaanites and Roman Centurions and  Zealots and Sadducees and Pharisees and fishermen and simple people. There was never a difference in how he treated anyone He encountered, He never speaks of an encounter with "a Jew." And that is because the word Jew was not a word that existed then with the meaning it has now.


----------



## MJB12741

So did Jesus preach to Santa Clause?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have living proof of the ignorance of the so called "good Christian" Sherri.  What dumber statement than *"Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning."  *What Christian is not even aware that there were no Christians during the entire lifetime of Jesus.  In fact, not only was Jesus a Jew, but so was John the Baptist & all of the disciples.  Even the apostle Paul of Tarsus was a Jew.  Not a single Christian for Jesus to preach to.  But don't tell Sherri.  We need her here for the laughs she gives us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to.read The Gospels to know what I mean.
> 
> We see Jesus encounters with Samaritans and Canaanites and Roman Centurions and  Zealots and Sadducees and Pharisees and fishermen and simple people. There was never a difference in how he treated anyone He encountered, He never speaks of an encounter with "a Jew." And that is because the word Jew was not a word that existed then with the meaning it has now.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

And if as you say there was no word Jew during the life of Jesus, how did he preach to "the Jews" you claim he did?





MJB12741 said:


> So did Jesus preach to Santa Clause?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have living proof of the ignorance of the so called "good Christian" Sherri.  What dumber statement than *"Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning."  *What Christian is not even aware that there were no Christians during the entire lifetime of Jesus.  In fact, not only was Jesus a Jew, but so was John the Baptist & all of the disciples.  Even the apostle Paul of Tarsus was a Jew.  Not a single Christian for Jesus to preach to.  But don't tell Sherri.  We need her here for the laughs she gives us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to.read The Gospels to know what I mean.
> 
> We see Jesus encounters with Samaritans and Canaanites and Roman Centurions and  Zealots and Sadducees and Pharisees and fishermen and simple people. There was never a difference in how he treated anyone He encountered, He never speaks of an encounter with "a Jew." And that is because the word Jew was not a word that existed then with the meaning it has now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sherri, what does INRI stand for in Latin?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The King Of The Judeans
> 
> The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS (abu: biblebelievers.org.au)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INRI_(disambiguation)
> 
> INRI or I.N.R.I. a Latin acronym reading _*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udaeorum_, which in English translates to "*Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews*", the Latin inscription over the cross of Christ on Calvary​
> and:
> Jesus, King of the Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jesus, King of the Jews
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *"INRI" redirects here.* For other uses, see INRI (disambiguation).
> 
> Jesus, crowned with thorns in a purple robe as the King of the Jews, being mocked and beaten during his Passion, depicted by van Baburen, 1623.
> In the New Testament, *Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews, both at the beginning of his life and at the end*. In the Koine Greek of the New Testament, e.g. in John 19:3 this is written Basileus ton Ioudaion (&#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957.[1]
> 
> Both uses of the title lead to dramatic results in the New Testament accounts. In the account of the Nativity of Jesus in the Gospel of Matthew, the wise men (i.e. Magi) who come from the east call Jesus the "King of the Jews", causing King Herod to order the Massacre of the Innocents. Towards the end of the accounts of all four Canonical Gospels, in the narrative of the Passion of Jesus, the use of the "King of the Jews" title leads to charges against Jesus that result in his Crucifixion.[2][3]
> 
> The acronym INRI (Latin: I&#275;sus Nazar&#275;nus, R&#275;x I&#363;dae&#333;rum) represents the Latin inscription which in English reads as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews" and John 19:20 states that this was written in three languagesHebrew, Latin, and Greekduring the crucifixion of Jesus. The Greek version reads &#921;&#925;&#914;&#921;, representing &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;.[4]
> 
> In the New Testament, the "King of the Jews title is used only by the gentiles, namely by the Magi, Pontius Pilate, and the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the Jewish leaders use the designation "King of Israel".[2] The phrase has also been translated King of the Judeans (see Ioudaioi).​
> `
> Munnerdrone's Link, BibleBelievers.org.au, is a well known antisemitic HATE site, as you can see if you continue reading the page sourced.
> IT is a Pure Hate page which Only Incidentally contains the phrase you asked for, well buried in a hate article.
> Who the Hell wouldn't just look up 'INRI' and instead post a Wack job Hate site article which only mentions the term?
> Munnerdrone, you show your Blind Bigotry more every day.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All displayed here is an avid  Zionist  Haters hatred of Christ and Christians,  your kind crucified Christ, I know exactly who you are.
> 
> Truth is completely beyond the grasp of a Hater such as yourself.
> 
> Words written in about 33 AD cannot translate into a word that did not even then exist in the English language.
> 
> Are you too stupid to  understand that or what?
Click to expand...

I hate to break it to you but I don't think English was around then either. Not the English we use today. Also, you might try learning Hebrew and Greek before espousing your dreamed-up definitions.


----------



## MJB12741

Amazing how she functions in her world of delusions.  





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INRI_(disambiguation)
> 
> INRI or I.N.R.I. a Latin acronym reading _*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udaeorum_, which in English translates to "*Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews*", the Latin inscription over the cross of Christ on Calvary​
> and:
> Jesus, King of the Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jesus, King of the Jews
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *"INRI" redirects here.* For other uses, see INRI (disambiguation).
> 
> Jesus, crowned with thorns in a purple robe as the King of the Jews, being mocked and beaten during his Passion, depicted by van Baburen, 1623.
> In the New Testament, *Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews, both at the beginning of his life and at the end*. In the Koine Greek of the New Testament, e.g. in John 19:3 this is written Basileus ton Ioudaion (&#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957.[1]
> 
> Both uses of the title lead to dramatic results in the New Testament accounts. In the account of the Nativity of Jesus in the Gospel of Matthew, the wise men (i.e. Magi) who come from the east call Jesus the "King of the Jews", causing King Herod to order the Massacre of the Innocents. Towards the end of the accounts of all four Canonical Gospels, in the narrative of the Passion of Jesus, the use of the "King of the Jews" title leads to charges against Jesus that result in his Crucifixion.[2][3]
> 
> The acronym INRI (Latin: I&#275;sus Nazar&#275;nus, R&#275;x I&#363;dae&#333;rum) represents the Latin inscription which in English reads as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews" and John 19:20 states that this was written in three languagesHebrew, Latin, and Greekduring the crucifixion of Jesus. The Greek version reads &#921;&#925;&#914;&#921;, representing &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;.[4]
> 
> In the New Testament, the "King of the Jews title is used only by the gentiles, namely by the Magi, Pontius Pilate, and the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the Jewish leaders use the designation "King of Israel".[2] The phrase has also been translated King of the Judeans (see Ioudaioi).​
> `
> Munnerdrone's Link, BibleBelievers.org.au, is a well known antisemitic HATE site, as you can see if you continue reading the page sourced.
> IT is a Pure Hate page which Only Incidentally contains the phrase you asked for, well buried in a hate article.
> Who the Hell wouldn't just look up 'INRI' and instead post a Wack job Hate site article which only mentions the term?
> Munnerdrone, you show your Blind Bigotry more every day.
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All displayed here is an avid  Zionist  Haters hatred of Christ and Christians,  your kind crucified Christ, I know exactly who you are.
> 
> Truth is completely beyond the grasp of a Hater such as yourself.
> 
> Words written in about 33 AD cannot translate into a word that did not even then exist in the English language.
> 
> Are you too stupid to  understand that or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to break it to you but I don't think English was around then either. Not the English we use today. Also, you might try learning Hebrew and Greek before espousing your dreamed-up definitions.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response Post 139

Jesus preached to the people in the land, to all of them. As is true today, there were many different  people with diversity in background and ethnicity living in Palestine.  He preached to all who lived in the land. And He told His discipiles go out into the world and share the good news. We have a ministry born in Palestine and spreading out from Palestine.

I am reminded about the story of the cleansing of the Temple, how the Temple was being inappropriately used, but not just in what was let in, also in who was kept out. So Jesus made a  point to travel to Samaria, to those excluded ones, and let them know they were loved by God too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Is a Zionist poster claiming the English language did not exist in 33AD?


----------



## MJB12741

Oh now I get it.  Jesus wasn't a Jew in Israel.  Jesus was a Palestinian preaching a return to Zion for his people.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Response Post 139
> 
> Jesus preached to the people in the land, to all of them. As is true today, there were many different  people with diversity in background and ethnicity living in Palestine.  He preached to all who lived in the land. And He told His discipiles go out into the world and share the good news. We have a ministry born in Palestine and spreading out from Palestine.
> 
> I am reminded about the story of the cleansing of the Temple, how the Temple was being inappropriately used, but not just in what was let in, also in who was kept out. So Jesus made a  point to travel to Samaria, to those excluded ones, and let them know they were loved by God too.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is a Zionist poster claiming the English language did not exist in 33AD?


What are the origins of the English Language?
The history of English is conventionally, if perhaps too neatly, divided into three periods usually called Old English (or Anglo-Saxon), Middle English, and Modern English. The earliest period begins with the migration of certain Germanic tribes from the continent to Britain in the* fifth century A.D., though no records of their language survive from before the seventh century, and it continues until the end of the eleventh century or a bit later.* By that time Latin, Old Norse (the language of the Viking invaders), and especially the Anglo-Norman French of the dominant class after the Norman Conquest in 1066 had begun to have a substantial impact on the lexicon, and the well-developed inflectional system that typifies the grammar of Old English had begun to break down.
The following brief sample of Old English prose illustrates several of the significant ways in which change has so transformed English that we must look carefully to find points of resemblance between the language of the tenth century and our own. It is taken from Aelfric's "Homily on St. Gregory the Great" and concerns the famous story of how that pope came to send missionaries to convert the Anglo-Saxons to Christianity after seeing Anglo-Saxon boys for sale as slaves in Rome:
Eft he axode, hu ðære ðeode nama wære þe hi of comon. Him wæs geandwyrd, þæt hi Angle genemnode wæron. Þa cwæð he, "Rihtlice hi sind Angle gehatene, for ðan ðe hi engla wlite habbað, and swilcum gedafenað þæt hi on heofonum engla geferan beon."


Merriam-Webster Online


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another source addressing the fact the English word Jew did not exist in 33AD.

"It is an incontestible fact that the word "Jew" did not come into existence until the year 1775. Prior to 1775 the word "Jew" did not exist in any language on earth. The word "Jew" was introduced into the English language for the first time in the 18th century when Sheridan used it in his play "The Rivals," Chapter 2, p. 1, "She shall have a skin like a mummy, and the beard of a Jew." Prior to this use of the word "Jew" the word "Jew" had not become a word."

This article goes on to state that contrary to what most people believe,  Shakespeare never saw the word "Jew" nor did he ever use the word "Jew" in any of his works, the common general belief to the contrary notwithstanding. 

In Shakespeare s "Merchant of Venice," V, III, I, 61, Shakespeare wrote as follows "what is the reason? I am a Iewe; hath not a Iewe eyes?" You see there was not even a letter "j" or "J" until the middle of the 18th*century. Check any encyclopedia you wish for proof of this."

http://israelect.com/reference/WillieMartin/OriginoftheWordJew.htm


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response Post 145

IF there was no English language, then there was obviously no English word Jew.

YOU prove my point.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The problem is taking a word with the meaning it has today to describe people who lived in another time. There was not then simply one Jewish group of people to refer to as Jews. Early Christians were as much Jew as any Jew, the use of the present word Jew simply does not accurately portray events in Palestine when Jesus lived as a man there.

So, I recommend an Aramaic translation into English version of the Bible to try to find the original words and contexts they are used in.


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Poor Sherri.  She just doesn't get it.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Response Post 145
> 
> IF there was no English language, then there was obviously no English word Jew.
> 
> YOU prove my point.


----------



## Indeependent

Why is everybody feeding the needs of an emotionally distressed person?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another source addressing the fact the English word Jew did not exist in 33AD.
> 
> "It is an incontestible fact that the word "Jew" did not come into existence until the year 1775. Prior to 1775 the word "Jew" did not exist in any language on earth. The word "Jew" was introduced into the English language for the first time in the 18th century when Sheridan used it in his play "The Rivals," Chapter 2, p. 1, "She shall have a skin like a mummy, and the beard of a Jew." Prior to this use of the word "Jew" the word "Jew" had not become a word."
> 
> This article goes on to state that contrary to what most people believe,  Shakespeare never saw the word "Jew" nor did he ever use the word "Jew" in any of his works, the common general belief to the contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> In Shakespeare s "Merchant of Venice," V, III, I, 61, Shakespeare wrote as follows "what is the reason? I am a Iewe; hath not a Iewe eyes?" You see there was not even a letter "j" or "J" until the middle of the 18th*century. Check any encyclopedia you wish for proof of this."
> 
> http://israelect.com/reference/WillieMartin/OriginoftheWordJew.htm


The terms Israel, Hebrew and Jew

The term Jew comes from the word Judah, in Hebrew it is actually the same word. First given to one belonging to the tribe of Judah or to the separate kingdom of Judah (2 Kings 16:6; 25:25; Jer. 32:12; 38:19; 40:11; 41:3), in contradistinction from those belonging to the kingdom of the ten tribes, who were called Israelites. The name Jew is primarily tribal (from Judah). It is first found in 2 Kings 16:6, as distinct from Israel, of the northern kingdom. *The usage of the word "Jew" in the Bible seems to have been applied after the captivity from Babylon*, Israelites were called Jews to distinguish their ethnicity from Gentiles. During the Captivity, and after the Restoration, the name, was extended to all the Hebrew nation without distinction (Esther 3:6, 10; Dan. 3:8, 12; Ezra 4:12; 5:1, 5). Originally this people were called Hebrews (Gen. 39:14; 40:15; Ex. 2:7; 3: 18; 5:3; 1 Sam. 4:6, 9, etc.), but after the Exile this name fell into disuse.

The "original Jews" are the physical descendents of Abraham, his son Isaac, and his son Jacob, it is through Jacob's sons they became the 12 tribes of Israel.   By New Testament times, the terms Hebrew, Israelite, and Jew had become synonymous. Paul called himself a Hebrew (2 Cor. 11:22; Phil. 3:5).

In the book of Esther the word Jew is used to make a distinction of the Israelites among those in captivity. During the Captivity, and after the Restoration, this name was extended to the whole nation (Esther 3:6, 10; Dan. 3:8, 12; Ezra 4:12; 5:1, 5). Originally this people were called Hebrews (Gen. 39:14; 40:15; Ex. 2:7; 3: 18; 5:3; 1 Sam. 4:6, 9, etc.), but after the Exile this name fell into disuse, in the New Testament we find Paul was known as a Hebrew (2 Cor. 11:22; Phil. 3:5). Hebrew, Jew, Israelite all are the same people.


The term


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INRI_(disambiguation)
> 
> INRI or I.N.R.I. a Latin acronym reading _*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udaeorum_, which in English translates to "*Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews*", the Latin inscription over the cross of Christ on Calvary​
> and:
> Jesus, King of the Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jesus, King of the Jews
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *"INRI" redirects here.* For other uses, see INRI (disambiguation).
> 
> Jesus, crowned with thorns in a purple robe as the King of the Jews, being mocked and beaten during his Passion, depicted by van Baburen, 1623.
> In the New Testament, *Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews, both at the beginning of his life and at the end*. In the Koine Greek of the New Testament, e.g. in John 19:3 this is written Basileus ton Ioudaion (&#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957.[1]
> 
> Both uses of the title lead to dramatic results in the New Testament accounts. In the account of the Nativity of Jesus in the Gospel of Matthew, the wise men (i.e. Magi) who come from the east call Jesus the "King of the Jews", causing King Herod to order the Massacre of the Innocents. Towards the end of the accounts of all four Canonical Gospels, in the narrative of the Passion of Jesus, the use of the "King of the Jews" title leads to charges against Jesus that result in his Crucifixion.[2][3]
> 
> The acronym INRI (Latin: I&#275;sus Nazar&#275;nus, R&#275;x I&#363;dae&#333;rum) represents the Latin inscription which in English reads as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews" and John 19:20 states that this was written in three languagesHebrew, Latin, and Greekduring the crucifixion of Jesus. The Greek version reads &#921;&#925;&#914;&#921;, representing &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;.[4]
> 
> In the New Testament, the "King of the Jews title is used only by the gentiles, namely by the Magi, Pontius Pilate, and the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the Jewish leaders use the designation "King of Israel".[2] The phrase has also been translated King of the Judeans (see Ioudaioi).​
> `
> Munnerdrone's Link, BibleBelievers.org.au, is a well known antisemitic HATE site, as you can see if you continue reading the page sourced.
> IT is a Pure Hate page which Only Incidentally contains the phrase you asked for, well buried in a hate article.
> Who the Hell wouldn't just look up 'INRI' and instead post a Wack job Hate site article which only mentions the term?
> Munnerdrone, you show your Blind Bigotry more every day.
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All displayed here is an avid  Zionist  Haters hatred of Christ and Christians,  your kind crucified Christ, I know exactly who you are.
> 
> Truth is completely beyond the grasp of a Hater such as yourself.
> 
> Words written in about 33 AD cannot translate into a word that did not even then exist in the English language.
> 
> Are you too stupid to  understand that or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to break it to you but I don't think English was around then either. Not the English we use today. Also, you might try learning Hebrew and Greek before espousing your dreamed-up definitions.
Click to expand...


Actually Mrs. Sherri missed her chance when she was living in the Los Angeles area.  She could have joined the Assyrians who were taking classes in Aramaic and she would have learned about that language of Biblical times.
http://www.learnassyrian.com/assyri...Language/03 Aramaic (Beyond Babel A Handbook% 

However, all is not lost.  She can still learn Aramaic on line.
Learn Biblical Hebrew or Aramaic Online | Learn Biblical Hebrew & Greek with eTeacher


----------



## Roudy

Yeah. The Koran doesn't say Mohammad was Muslim either. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

abu afak said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew did not exist, the sign I expect read King of the Judaeans,  referring to the people of Judea. More and more, I see the Gospel going out, first  as starting in Jerusalem and then spreading outwards from Jerusalem. I see a circle spreading outwards. That explains so much about how Jesus ministered to all with a need, Jew and Gentile, from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sherri, what does INRI stand for in Latin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The King Of The Judeans
> 
> The English*translation*of the Genetive Plural of "Iudaeorum" is "of the Judeans" I
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS (abu: biblebelievers.org.au)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INRI_(disambiguation)
> 
> INRI or I.N.R.I. a Latin acronym reading _*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udaeorum_, which in English translates to "*Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews*", the Latin inscription over the cross of Christ on Calvary​
> and:
> Jesus, King of the Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jesus, King of the Jews
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *"INRI" redirects here.* For other uses, see INRI (disambiguation).
> 
> Jesus, crowned with thorns in a purple robe as the King of the Jews, being mocked and beaten during his Passion, depicted by van Baburen, 1623.
> In the New Testament, *Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews, both at the beginning of his life and at the end*. In the Koine Greek of the New Testament, e.g. in John 19:3 this is written Basileus ton Ioudaion (&#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957.[1]
> 
> Both uses of the title lead to dramatic results in the New Testament accounts. In the account of the Nativity of Jesus in the Gospel of Matthew, the wise men (i.e. Magi) who come from the east call Jesus the "King of the Jews", causing King Herod to order the Massacre of the Innocents. Towards the end of the accounts of all four Canonical Gospels, in the narrative of the Passion of Jesus, the use of the "King of the Jews" title leads to charges against Jesus that result in his Crucifixion.[2][3]
> 
> The acronym INRI (Latin: I&#275;sus Nazar&#275;nus, R&#275;x I&#363;dae&#333;rum) represents the Latin inscription which in English reads as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews" and John 19:20 states that this was written in three languages&#8212;Hebrew, Latin, and Greek&#8212;during the crucifixion of Jesus. The Greek version reads &#921;&#925;&#914;&#921;, representing &#7992;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#8166;&#962; &#8001; &#925;&#945;&#950;&#969;&#961;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962; &#8001; B&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#8058;&#962; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#943;&#969;&#957;.[4]
> 
> In the New Testament, the "King of the Jews&#8221; title is used only by the gentiles, namely by the Magi, Pontius Pilate, and the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the Jewish leaders use the designation "King of Israel".[2] The phrase has also been translated King of the Judeans (see Ioudaioi).​
> `
> Munnerdrone's Link, BibleBelievers.org.au, is a well known antisemitic HATE site, as you can see if you continue reading the page sourced.
> IT is a Pure Hate page which Only Incidentally contains the phrase you asked for, well buried in a hate article.
> Who the Hell wouldn't just look up 'INRI' and instead post a Wack job Hate site article which only mentions the term?
> Munnerdrone, you show your Blind Bigotry more every day.
> `
Click to expand...

What do you expect..the ignorant, Jew hating, terrorist loving lunatic gets her info from garbage websites.  Garbage in, garbage out. 

She just can't stand the idea that Jesus was a Jew that loved his people and the land of Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  Poor Sherri.  She just doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Response Post 145
> 
> IF there was no English language, then there was obviously no English word Jew.
> 
> YOU prove my point.
Click to expand...


You don't get Jesus,  Hell awaits you.

You are the one who suffers.

Poor Zionist boy.


----------



## patrickcaturday

*You know I was going to try to avoid this thread but after having read some of the rediculous responces, mostly from the Zionist posters, I felt that I just had to respond.  Saying that Jesus was a Zionist would be akin to the keynote speaker of any political party claiming that Jesus was a member of that party.  Rediculious ( sp ) !!! The Republicans could claim him, the Democrats could claim him, the Likud could claim him the Nazies could claim him, etc. etc.etc...  People would heap scorn on those ideas, just like they should heap scorn on the Idea the Jesus was a Zionist !!!
I am reminded of an old Bob Dylan song and even thiugh I do not remember the words exactly it asked the the question that maybe in the next war we should not proclaim that God is on our side but maybe instead ask if we are on God's Side ???
Final thought, isnt there a line in the bible both old testement and new that Jesus would be a light unto the nations  and that Jesus is a light unto the nations.  Sounds like he is a pretty international figure rather then a nationalist to me !!!*

*Whose side are you on ???*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response to Post 150

I am not the one who started this outrageous thread with outrageous claims being made in the OP.

Absolutely no evidence whatsoever to support Jesus being a Zionist, Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s. 

The claim opens the door to examining the times Jesus lived in and the meaning of words He spoke.


----------



## aris2chat

I have dual nationalities an though I served in the US forces, I still regard my homeland as a part of who I am.  I am concerned and protective of heritage, country of origin and of family still there.
I have a foot in two countries but I also think of myself as a citizen of planet earth.  The world is my home.
Jesus can be born jewish and still be a leader of all nations spiritually.  That does not mean he has to born in all nations or to a women in every national.  Even as a leader in a final battle between good and evil, he can be born a jew and still fight for the world, for all people.
As a jew he has already become a leader of the world.  His teaching touch just about every one in some way.  Hi followers are are just about everywhere.
They say he is the most influential person ever........... and he was a jew.  He was circumcised, he observed passover, he prayed at and discussed the torah with temple elders.  He was a jew.







patrickcaturday said:


> *You know I was going to try to avoid this thread but after having read some of the rediculous responces, mostly from the Zionist posters, I felt that I just had to respond.  Saying that Jesus was a Zionist would be akin to the keynote speaker of any political party claiming that Jesus was a member of that party.  Rediculious ( sp ) !!! The Republicans could claim him, the Democrats could claim him, the Likud could claim him the Nazies could claim him, etc. etc.etc...  People would heap scorn on those ideas, just like they should heap scorn on the Idea the Jesus was a Zionist !!!
> I am reminded of an old Bob Dylan song and even thiugh I do not remember the words exactly it asked the the question that maybe in the next war we should not proclaim that God is on our side but maybe instead ask if we are on God's Side ???
> Final thought, isnt there a line in the bible both old testement and new that Jesus would be a light unto the nations  and that Jesus is a light unto the nations.  Sounds like he is a pretty international figure rather then a nationalist to me !!!*
> 
> *Whose side are you on ???*


----------



## MJB12741

That being true, what will Sherri now have to say after claiming Jesus was a Palestinian, thus proving to even her that the indigenous Palestinians --- WERE JEWS!





aris2chat said:


> I have dual nationalities an though I served in the US forces, I still regard my homeland as a part of who I am.  I am concerned and protective of heritage, country of origin and of family still there.
> I have a foot in two countries but I also think of myself as a citizen of planet earth.  The world is my home.
> Jesus can be born jewish and still be a leader of all nations spiritually.  That does not mean he has to born in all nations or to a women in every national.  Even as a leader in a final battle between good and evil, he can be born a jew and still fight for the world, for all people.
> As a jew he has already become a leader of the world.  His teaching touch just about every one in some way.  Hi followers are are just about everywhere.
> They say he is the most influential person ever........... and he was a jew.  He was circumcised, he observed passover, he prayed at and discussed the torah with temple elders.  He was a jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know I was going to try to avoid this thread but after having read some of the rediculous responces, mostly from the Zionist posters, I felt that I just had to respond.  Saying that Jesus was a Zionist would be akin to the keynote speaker of any political party claiming that Jesus was a member of that party.  Rediculious ( sp ) !!! The Republicans could claim him, the Democrats could claim him, the Likud could claim him the Nazies could claim him, etc. etc.etc...  People would heap scorn on those ideas, just like they should heap scorn on the Idea the Jesus was a Zionist !!!
> I am reminded of an old Bob Dylan song and even thiugh I do not remember the words exactly it asked the the question that maybe in the next war we should not proclaim that God is on our side but maybe instead ask if we are on God's Side ???
> Final thought, isnt there a line in the bible both old testement and new that Jesus would be a light unto the nations  and that Jesus is a light unto the nations.  Sounds like he is a pretty international figure rather then a nationalist to me !!!*
> 
> *Whose side are you on ???*
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Not like you know it, but it existed
Internet History Sourcebooks




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is a Zionist poster claiming the English language did not exist in 33AD?


----------



## aris2chat

Trying to dispel myth or propaganda with more factual information.
Trying to bring clarity




Roudy said:


> Aris, Abu, and Hoss, all three humiliated Sherri.
> 
> Of course not hard to do, when the lunatic is claiming "the word Jew does not exist in the Bible."
> 
> Makes one wonder how far over the cliff you have to be, to even make such a claim.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.

ZIONISTS are such fools!


----------



## aris2chat

Zion appears 168 time in the bible



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!


----------



## Roudy

patrickcaturday said:


> *You know I was going to try to avoid this thread but after having read some of the rediculous responces, mostly from the Zionist posters, I felt that I just had to respond.  Saying that Jesus was a Zionist would be akin to the keynote speaker of any political party claiming that Jesus was a member of that party.  Rediculious ( sp ) !!! The Republicans could claim him, the Democrats could claim him, the Likud could claim him the Nazies could claim him, etc. etc.etc...  People would heap scorn on those ideas, just like they should heap scorn on the Idea the Jesus was a Zionist !!!
> I am reminded of an old Bob Dylan song and even thiugh I do not remember the words exactly it asked the the question that maybe in the next war we should not proclaim that God is on our side but maybe instead ask if we are on God's Side ???
> Final thought, isnt there a line in the bible both old testement and new that Jesus would be a light unto the nations  and that Jesus is a light unto the nations.  Sounds like he is a pretty international figure rather then a nationalist to me !!!*
> 
> *Whose side are you on ???*


Blah blah blah.  Jesus was a Zionist. He couldn't be anything other than that, and all the evidence points to it.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!


Ha ha ha. Good joke. A career in comedy awaits you...AT THE ASYLUM.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!


Shadap FOOL:

Zechariah 9:9 ESV 

Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.


----------



## abu afak

Was Jesus a Jew?



> "...So, let&#8217;s consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why don&#8217;t Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: &#8220;He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews&#8221; (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. &#8220;The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham&#8221; (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, &#8220;For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah,&#8221; that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name &#8220;Jew.&#8221;* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had &#8220;done everything required by the Law of the Lord&#8221; (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5&#8211;7), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*


By today's standards, an Orthodox Mizrahi Jew.
`


----------



## aris2chat

The word jew or jews appears more than 100 times.
You make wild claims by you seem not to have ever read the bible.  Muslims respect and read the Taurat and Injeel, or if they follow the Quran and Hadith they should accept them as halal, lawful.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 15 - Jesus Corrects the Pharisees and Ministers to Gentiles

"Then the scribes and Pharisees who were from Jerusalem came to Jesus, saying, "Why do Your disciples transgress the tradition of the elders? For they do not wash their hands when they eat bread."He answered and said to them, "Why do you also transgress the commandment of God because of your tradition?" For God commanded, saying, 'Honor your father and your mother'; and, 'He who curses father or mother, let him be put to death.' But you say, 'Whoever says to his father or mother, "Whatever profit you might have received from me*is*a gift*to God"; then he need not honor his father or mother.' Thus you have made the commandment of God of no effect by your tradition.*"

"Hypocrites! Well did Isaiah prophesy about you, saying: 'These people draw near to Me with their mouth, and honor Me with*their*lips, but their heart is far from Me. And in vain they worship Me, teaching*as*doctrines the commandments of men.'"

Here, Jesus the Nazarene confronts Hypocrisy of the Pharisees and scribes , and in remaining verses ministers to a Canaanite woman. 

Matthew 15 - Jesus Corrects the Pharisees and Ministers to Gentiles


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> The word jew or jews appears more than 100 times.
> You make wild claims by you seem not to have ever read the bible.  Muslims respect and read the Taurat and Injeel, or if they follow the Quran and Hadith they should accept them as halal, lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!
Click to expand...


You cannot produce an original Bible text containing the word Jew.

You cannot produce a Bible text, original or otherwise, where Jesus ever calls Himself A Zionist.

The thread title is another colossal Zionist lie, why should anyone be surprised?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word jew or jews appears more than 100 times.
> You make wild claims by you seem not to have ever read the bible.  Muslims respect and read the Taurat and Injeel, or if they follow the Quran and Hadith they should accept them as halal, lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot produce an original Bible text containing the word Jew.
> 
> You cannot produce a Bible text, original or otherwise, where Jesus ever calls Himself A Zionist.
> 
> The thread title is another colossal Zionist lie, why should anyone be surprised?
Click to expand...



Sherri is right-----Jesus spoke only aramaic and hebrew.     The word  "jew"  does not 
appear in either.  ---nor does the word   'zionist'       He did not speak greek either and 
therefore never uttered the word   'synagogue' ------

That which we know about Jesus ---we know only from mostly third hand 
reports written in languages other than that which Jesus actually spoke----translated 
---times two, three or four.

We know that his family's ancestral place was in JUDEA----most specifically 
bethlehem which is why they traveled there for the  "census"      According 
to Matthew----jesus has a lineage to   DAVID   who was of the house of  
JUDAH----and thus  a   YEHUDI   (jew in english)     Those who read the 
New Testament also know that   Jesus was asked to read publically---that means 
he read the weekly part of the  TANACH-----publically.     I know of know  
"parsha"     <<<  that is the word used to describe the weekly part of the tanach 
that has been part of the cycle for more than 2500 years---which persons read 
aloud.      I know of no parsha that does not allude to the  issue of the  
ZIONISTIC IDEAL -----thus sherri is called Jesus a filthy hypocrite-----he read 
aloud------stuff HE CONSIDERED CRAP    -----but never mentioned his 
repudiation thereof           sheeeesh     what a liar he was!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 15 - Jesus Corrects the Pharisees and Ministers to Gentiles
> 
> "Then the scribes and Pharisees who were from Jerusalem came to Jesus, saying, "Why do Your disciples transgress the tradition of the elders? For they do not wash their hands when they eat bread."He answered and said to them, "Why do you also transgress the commandment of God because of your tradition?" For God commanded, saying, 'Honor your father and your mother'; and, 'He who curses father or mother, let him be put to death.' But you say, 'Whoever says to his father or mother, "Whatever profit you might have received from me*is*a gift*to God"; then he need not honor his father or mother.' Thus you have made the commandment of God of no effect by your tradition.*"
> 
> "Hypocrites! Well did Isaiah prophesy about you, saying: 'These people draw near to Me with their mouth, and honor Me with*their*lips, but their heart is far from Me. And in vain they worship Me, teaching*as*doctrines the commandments of men.'"
> 
> Here, Jesus the Nazarene confronts Hypocrisy of the Pharisees and scribes , and in remaining verses ministers to a Canaanite woman.
> 
> Matthew 15 - Jesus Corrects the Pharisees and Ministers to Gentiles





thanks  Sherri----you have just demonstrated that jesus preached in the typical manner 
of  -----PHARISEES        ---and--for that matter-----of jewish prophets and leaders since 
and including moses-------in fact you can add   JACOB  (aka Israel) to that list.      Gee 
you are dim------have you ever tried READING A WHOLE BOOK?


----------



## aris2chat

Bible    

    Ezra 4:23
    As soon as the copy of the letter of King Artaxerxes was read to Rehum and Shimshai the secretary and their associates, they went immediately to the Jews in Jerusalem and compelled them by force to stop.
    Ezra 4:22-24 (in Context) Ezra 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Ezra 5:1
    [ Tattenai&#8217;s Letter to Darius ] Now Haggai the prophet and Zechariah the prophet, a descendant of Iddo, prophesied to the Jews in Judah and Jerusalem in the name of the God of Israel, who was over them.
    Ezra 5:1-3 (in Context) Ezra 5 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Ezra 5:5
    But the eye of their God was watching over the elders of the Jews, and they were not stopped until a report could go to Darius and his written reply be received.
    Ezra 5:4-6 (in Context) Ezra 5 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Ezra 6:7
    Do not interfere with the work on this temple of God. Let the governor of the Jews and the Jewish elders rebuild this house of God on its site.
    Ezra 6:6-8 (in Context) Ezra 6 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Ezra 6:8
    Moreover, I hereby decree what you are to do for these elders of the Jews in the construction of this house of God: Their expenses are to be fully paid out of the royal treasury, from the revenues of Trans-Euphrates, so that the work will not stop.
    Ezra 6:7-9 (in Context) Ezra 6 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Ezra 6:14
    So the elders of the Jews continued to build and prosper under the preaching of Haggai the prophet and Zechariah, a descendant of Iddo. They finished building the temple according to the command of the God of Israel and the decrees of Cyrus, Darius and Artaxerxes, kings of Persia.
    Ezra 6:13-15 (in Context) Ezra 6 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 2:16
    The officials did not know where I had gone or what I was doing, because as yet I had said nothing to the Jews or the priests or nobles or officials or any others who would be doing the work.
    Nehemiah 2:15-17 (in Context) Nehemiah 2 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 4:1
    [ Opposition to the Rebuilding ] When Sanballat heard that we were rebuilding the wall, he became angry and was greatly incensed. He ridiculed the Jews,
    Nehemiah 4:1-3 (in Context) Nehemiah 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 4:2
    and in the presence of his associates and the army of Samaria, he said, &#8220;What are those feeble Jews doing? Will they restore their wall? Will they offer sacrifices? Will they finish in a day? Can they bring the stones back to life from those heaps of rubble&#8212;burned as they are?&#8221;
    Nehemiah 4:1-3 (in Context) Nehemiah 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 4:12
    Then the Jews who lived near them came and told us ten times over, &#8220;Wherever you turn, they will attack us.&#8221;
    Nehemiah 4:11-13 (in Context) Nehemiah 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 5:1
    [ Nehemiah Helps the Poor ] Now the men and their wives raised a great outcry against their fellow Jews.
    Nehemiah 5:1-3 (in Context) Nehemiah 5 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 5:5
    Although we are of the same flesh and blood as our fellow Jews and though our children are as good as theirs, yet we have to subject our sons and daughters to slavery. Some of our daughters have already been enslaved, but we are powerless, because our fields and our vineyards belong to others.&#8221;
    Nehemiah 5:4-6 (in Context) Nehemiah 5 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 5:8
    and said: &#8220;As far as possible, we have bought back our fellow Jews who were sold to the Gentiles. Now you are selling your own people, only for them to be sold back to us!&#8221; They kept quiet, because they could find nothing to say.
    Nehemiah 5:7-9 (in Context) Nehemiah 5 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 5:17
    Furthermore, a hundred and fifty Jews and officials ate at my table, as well as those who came to us from the surrounding nations.
    Nehemiah 5:16-18 (in Context) Nehemiah 5 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Nehemiah 6:6
    in which was written: &#8220;It is reported among the nations&#8212;and Geshem says it is true&#8212;that you and the Jews are plotting to revolt, and therefore you are building the wall. Moreover, according to these reports you are about to become their king
    Nehemiah 6:5-7 (in Context) Nehemiah 6 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 3:1
    [ Haman&#8217;s Plot to Destroy the Jews ] After these events, King Xerxes honored Haman son of Hammedatha, the Agagite, elevating him and giving him a seat of honor higher than that of all the other nobles.
    Esther 3:1-3 (in Context) Esther 3 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 3:6
    Yet having learned who Mordecai&#8217;s people were, he scorned the idea of killing only Mordecai. Instead Haman looked for a way to destroy all Mordecai&#8217;s people, the Jews, throughout the whole kingdom of Xerxes.
    Esther 3:5-7 (in Context) Esther 3 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 3:10
    So the king took his signet ring from his finger and gave it to Haman son of Hammedatha, the Agagite, the enemy of the Jews.
    Esther 3:9-11 (in Context) Esther 3 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 3:13
    Dispatches were sent by couriers to all the king&#8217;s provinces with the order to destroy, kill and annihilate all the Jews&#8212;young and old, women and children&#8212;on a single day, the thirteenth day of the twelfth month, the month of Adar, and to plunder their goods.
    Esther 3:12-14 (in Context) Esther 3 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 4:3
    In every province to which the edict and order of the king came, there was great mourning among the Jews, with fasting, weeping and wailing. Many lay in sackcloth and ashes.
    Esther 4:2-4 (in Context) Esther 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 4:7
    Mordecai told him everything that had happened to him, including the exact amount of money Haman had promised to pay into the royal treasury for the destruction of the Jews.
    Esther 4:6-8 (in Context) Esther 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 4:13
    he sent back this answer: &#8220;Do not think that because you are in the king&#8217;s house you alone of all the Jews will escape.
    Esther 4:12-14 (in Context) Esther 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 4:14
    For if you remain silent at this time, relief and deliverance for the Jews will arise from another place, but you and your father&#8217;s family will perish. And who knows but that you have come to your royal position for such a time as this?&#8221;
    Esther 4:13-15 (in Context) Esther 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 4:16
    &#8220;Go, gather together all the Jews who are in Susa, and fast for me. Do not eat or drink for three days, night or day. I and my attendants will fast as you do. When this is done, I will go to the king, even though it is against the law. And if I perish, I perish.&#8221;
    Esther 4:15-17 (in Context) Esther 4 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations
    Esther 8:1
    [ The King&#8217;s Edict in Behalf of the Jews ] That same day King Xerxes gave Queen Esther the estate of Haman, the enemy of the Jews. And Mordecai came into the presence of the king, for Esther had told how he was related to her.
    Esther 8:1-3 (in Context) Esther 8 (Whole Chapter) Other Translations




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word jew or jews appears more than 100 times.
> You make wild claims by you seem not to have ever read the bible.  Muslims respect and read the Taurat and Injeel, or if they follow the Quran and Hadith they should accept them as halal, lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot produce an original Bible text containing the word Jew.
> 
> You cannot produce a Bible text, original or otherwise, where Jesus ever calls Himself A Zionist.
> 
> The thread title is another colossal Zionist lie, why should anyone be surprised?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> The word jew or jews appears more than 100 times.
> You make wild claims by you seem not to have ever read the bible.  Muslims respect and read the Taurat and Injeel, or if they follow the Quran and Hadith they should accept them as halal, lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!
Click to expand...


Mrs. Sherri reminds me of when Billy Graham had a column in the newspapers years ago.  One time a woman asked him why Jesus had to be Jewish, and he answered because at that time in that part of the world that is what people were.


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word jew or jews appears more than 100 times.
> You make wild claims by you seem not to have ever read the bible.  Muslims respect and read the Taurat and Injeel, or if they follow the Quran and Hadith they should accept them as halal, lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Jew and the word Zionist, neither words appear in the original texts of The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS are such fools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri reminds me of when Billy Graham had a column in the newspapers years ago.  One time a woman asked him why Jesus had to be Jewish, and he answered because at that time in that part of the world that is what people were.
Click to expand...



Long ago-----as a kid I asked my mother why BILLY GRAHAM----spoke in a 
manner that seemed    "backward"   to me.  ----kinda  like a  HICK.   using 
only very simple words as if he was speaking to kids in a kindergarten   
  (Ok----I was a tiny bit snobbish about public speakers) 
  She said    "he is speaking to very simple minded people"     (it was at the time   
   billy was broadcast incessantly over radio)

  Sherri's  has a complex problem -----she is both simple minded and a jihado fascist 
  -----and also a propagandaist


----------



## aris2chat

I gave you just a few of the 200 entries.
Do you need matthew and mark, jeremiah, danial, luke and john, acts romans corinthians galatians thessalonians ?


----------



## irosie91

abu afak said:


> Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, lets consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why dont Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah, that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name Jew.* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had done everything required by the Law of the Lord (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 57), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> 
> 
> 
> By today's standards, an Orthodox Mizrahi Jew.
> `
Click to expand...




   we of the  GEFILTE FISH ---culture------resent that characterization.   There is no 
   evidence in the ONLY source we have on the character of Jesus----to PROVE  
   that he did not enjoy gefilte fish.      IN FACT----I have often cited the anecdote 
   of the    LOAVES AND THE FISHES--------as proof that Jesus invented  GEFILTE FISH---
   which is disdained by so many  MIZRAHIS.      One of your fellow Mizrahis had the 
   AUDACITY to tell me that the   HORSERADDISH-----served with gefilte fish------
   serves to  "COVER UP THE DISGUSTING TASTE"

   for the record-----does anyone know where  "horseradish"   developed?------or 
   where to buy the stuff in its  WHOLE FORM?------I am tired of those little bottles. 
   In my experience ----TODAY-----gefilte fish is showing up even in  MIZRAHI 
   seders --------it seems that the HORSERADISH  serves as the "bitter herb"-----
   NOW UNIVERSALLY


----------



## abu afak

irosie91 said:


> ...
> 
> we of the  GEFILTE FISH ---culture------resent that characterization.   There is no
> evidence in the ONLY source we have on the character of Jesus----to PROVE
> that he did not enjoy gefilte fish.      IN FACT----I have often cited the anecdote
> of the    LOAVES AND THE FISHES--------as proof that Jesus invented  GEFILTE FISH---
> which is disdained by so many  MIZRAHIS.      One of your fellow Mizrahis had the
> AUDACITY to tell me that the   HORSERADDISH-----served with gefilte fish------
> serves to  "COVER UP THE DISGUSTING TASTE"
> 
> for the record-----does anyone know where  "horseradish"   developed?------or
> where to buy the stuff in its  WHOLE FORM?------I am tired of those little bottles.
> In my experience ----TODAY-----gefilte fish is showing up even in  MIZRAHI
> seders --------it seems that the HORSERADISH  serves as the "bitter herb"-----
> NOW UNIVERSALLY


Yes.

I've recently seen on an Arab message board, that beside being responsible for all the World Wars, Economic recessions, Global Warming, and Soil Erosion in China...
That Jews actually stole Matzah Balls from the Palestinians.

Oh Yes.. your question.
When in NY it's really not a problem finding Horseradish Root/Raw.
Not because of any Jewish Custom but because of all the Gourmet Groceries...
ie, Horseradish

and large Farmers Markets with everything from Wineries to Fresh-killed Livestock/poultry and exotic herbs, etc.
https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8 

OR, you can grow you're own from seed or:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...+crowns&_nkw=horseradish+root+crowns&_sacat=0
Put it next to your Marijuana plants.

`


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, lets consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why dont Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah, that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name Jew.* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had done everything required by the Law of the Lord (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 57), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> 
> 
> 
> By today's standards, an Orthodox Mizrahi Jew.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we of the  GEFILTE FISH ---culture------resent that characterization.   There is no
> evidence in the ONLY source we have on the character of Jesus----to PROVE
> that he did not enjoy gefilte fish.      IN FACT----I have often cited the anecdote
> of the    LOAVES AND THE FISHES--------as proof that Jesus invented  GEFILTE FISH---
> which is disdained by so many  MIZRAHIS.      One of your fellow Mizrahis had the
> AUDACITY to tell me that the   HORSERADDISH-----served with gefilte fish------
> serves to  "COVER UP THE DISGUSTING TASTE"
> 
> for the record-----does anyone know where  "horseradish"   developed?------or
> where to buy the stuff in its  WHOLE FORM?------I am tired of those little bottles.
> In my experience ----TODAY-----gefilte fish is showing up even in  MIZRAHI
> seders --------it seems that the HORSERADISH  serves as the "bitter herb"-----
> NOW UNIVERSALLY
Click to expand...


I think there is a horseradish root, just like there is gingerroot, and is probably sold in some ethnic markets.  Speaking of gefilte fish, good thing this Hispanic man realized that this fish was a holy one who had to deliver its message before its demise.  Did you know that the gefilte fish swim up the Hudson River to spawn at Spuyten Duyvil in the Bronx? 

BBC NEWS | Americas | 'Talking fish' stuns New York


----------



## irosie91

abu afak said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> we of the  GEFILTE FISH ---culture------resent that characterization.   There is no
> evidence in the ONLY source we have on the character of Jesus----to PROVE
> that he did not enjoy gefilte fish.      IN FACT----I have often cited the anecdote
> of the    LOAVES AND THE FISHES--------as proof that Jesus invented  GEFILTE FISH---
> which is disdained by so many  MIZRAHIS.      One of your fellow Mizrahis had the
> AUDACITY to tell me that the   HORSERADDISH-----served with gefilte fish------
> serves to  "COVER UP THE DISGUSTING TASTE"
> 
> for the record-----does anyone know where  "horseradish"   developed?------or
> where to buy the stuff in its  WHOLE FORM?------I am tired of those little bottles.
> In my experience ----TODAY-----gefilte fish is showing up even in  MIZRAHI
> seders --------it seems that the HORSERADISH  serves as the "bitter herb"-----
> NOW UNIVERSALLY
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently seen on an Arab message board that beside being responsible for all the World Wars, Economic recessions, Global Warming, and Soil Erosion in China...
> That Jews actually stole Matzah Balls from the Palestinians.
> 
> Oh Yes.. your question.
> In NYC it's really not a problem finding Horseradish Root/Raw.
> Not specifically because of any Jewish Custom but because of all the Gourmet Groceries...
> ie, Horseradish
> 
> and huge and gourmet Farmers Markets with everything from Wineries to Fresh-killed Livestock/poultry and exotic herbs, etc.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
> 
> OR, you can grow you're own
> horseradish root crowns | eBay
> Put it next to your Marijuana plants.
> 
> `
Click to expand...



I would LOVE to grow my own-----but alas----I have no actual land-----
I got a bit of roof       I have read that all it takes to PROPAGATE 
the stuff------is a nice healthy fresh root.        but----alas----I have a 
black thumb-------even my marijuana plants shrivel up and die. 

a green grocer told me he does not stock the stuff because it 
ROTS quickly  ---------do you have any experience in freezing it 
and grating as needed?    That's how I handle ginger

Jews stole everthing that jews call  "jewish"   from 
palestinians.  -------WORST OF ALL----PITA!!!!!!!!

stolen!!!!

but it is ok -----hindus stole everything hindus call  
INDIAN-----from muslims.        From chapatti and 
dhal------to indian art--etc etc etc
    Indian food is a misnomer-----it is all  
    MUGHAL 

getting back to PITA-----hubby told me that 
PITA  is a diminutive form of a root word 
whch is  

    "PAT"     a kinda primative word for 
    bread in aramaic or amharic. 

I find the etymology interesting since 
indians call their flat bread  "chaPATTI"
  and  latin based languages include  
  'PAN" 

I do not know what muhummad called 
"bread" ------lets ask sherri   (as far as I know--
"bread"  is derived from the germanic  BROT)

I do know that ancient romans and greeks 
ate lots of  CHICKPEAS------cooked in 
many different ways-----but muhummad 
invented  FELAFEL in Pita.      

   EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ISRAELIS 
      STOLE IT-------it probably is the forerunner 
      of the matzoh ball


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> we of the  GEFILTE FISH ---culture------resent that characterization.   There is no
> evidence in the ONLY source we have on the character of Jesus----to PROVE
> that he did not enjoy gefilte fish.      IN FACT----I have often cited the anecdote
> of the    LOAVES AND THE FISHES--------as proof that Jesus invented  GEFILTE FISH---
> which is disdained by so many  MIZRAHIS.      One of your fellow Mizrahis had the
> AUDACITY to tell me that the   HORSERADDISH-----served with gefilte fish------
> serves to  "COVER UP THE DISGUSTING TASTE"
> 
> for the record-----does anyone know where  "horseradish"   developed?------or
> where to buy the stuff in its  WHOLE FORM?------I am tired of those little bottles.
> In my experience ----TODAY-----gefilte fish is showing up even in  MIZRAHI
> seders --------it seems that the HORSERADISH  serves as the "bitter herb"-----
> NOW UNIVERSALLY
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently seen on an Arab message board that beside being responsible for all the World Wars, Economic recessions, Global Warming, and Soil Erosion in China...
> That Jews actually stole Matzah Balls from the Palestinians.
> 
> Oh Yes.. your question.
> In NYC it's really not a problem finding Horseradish Root/Raw.
> Not specifically because of any Jewish Custom but because of all the Gourmet Groceries...
> ie, Horseradish
> 
> and huge and gourmet Farmers Markets with everything from Wineries to Fresh-killed Livestock/poultry and exotic herbs, etc.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
> 
> OR, you can grow you're own
> horseradish root crowns | eBay
> Put it next to your Marijuana plants.
> 
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to grow my own-----but alas----I have no actual land-----
> I got a bit of roof       I have read that all it takes to PROPAGATE
> the stuff------is a nice healthy fresh root.        but----alas----I have a
> black thumb-------even my marijuana plants shrivel up and die.
> 
> a green grocer told me he does not stock the stuff because it
> ROTS quickly  ---------do you have any experience in freezing it
> and grating as needed?    That's how I handle ginger
> 
> Jews stole everthing that jews call  "jewish"   from
> palestinians.  -------WORST OF ALL----PITA!!!!!!!!
> 
> stolen!!!!
> 
> but it is ok -----hindus stole everything hindus call
> INDIAN-----from muslims.        From chapatti and
> dhal------to indian art--etc etc etc
> Indian food is a misnomer-----it is all
> MUGHAL
> 
> getting back to PITA-----hubby told me that
> PITA  is a diminutive form of a root word
> whch is
> 
> "PAT"     a kinda primative word for
> bread in aramaic or amharic.
> 
> I find the etymology interesting since
> indians call their flat bread  "chaPATTI"
> and  latin based languages include
> 'PAN"
> 
> I do not know what muhummad called
> "bread" ------lets ask sherri   (as far as I know--
> "bread"  is derived from the germanic  BROT)
> 
> I do know that ancient romans and greeks
> ate lots of  CHICKPEAS------cooked in
> many different ways-----but muhummad
> invented  FELAFEL in Pita.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ISRAELIS
> STOLE IT-------it probably is the forerunner
> of the matzoh ball
Click to expand...

 

Potted plants, even trees, can be grown indoors and it you don't get a lot of light you can always get a plant light bulb.


----------



## aris2chat

in arabic you don't call bread pitta, it's called kubus (not sure of the exact transliteration with the hard k sound)



irosie91 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> we of the  GEFILTE FISH ---culture------resent that characterization.   There is no
> evidence in the ONLY source we have on the character of Jesus----to PROVE
> that he did not enjoy gefilte fish.      IN FACT----I have often cited the anecdote
> of the    LOAVES AND THE FISHES--------as proof that Jesus invented  GEFILTE FISH---
> which is disdained by so many  MIZRAHIS.      One of your fellow Mizrahis had the
> AUDACITY to tell me that the   HORSERADDISH-----served with gefilte fish------
> serves to  "COVER UP THE DISGUSTING TASTE"
> 
> for the record-----does anyone know where  "horseradish"   developed?------or
> where to buy the stuff in its  WHOLE FORM?------I am tired of those little bottles.
> In my experience ----TODAY-----gefilte fish is showing up even in  MIZRAHI
> seders --------it seems that the HORSERADISH  serves as the "bitter herb"-----
> NOW UNIVERSALLY
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently seen on an Arab message board that beside being responsible for all the World Wars, Economic recessions, Global Warming, and Soil Erosion in China...
> That Jews actually stole Matzah Balls from the Palestinians.
> 
> Oh Yes.. your question.
> In NYC it's really not a problem finding Horseradish Root/Raw.
> Not specifically because of any Jewish Custom but because of all the Gourmet Groceries...
> ie, Horseradish
> 
> and huge and gourmet Farmers Markets with everything from Wineries to Fresh-killed Livestock/poultry and exotic herbs, etc.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
> 
> OR, you can grow you're own
> horseradish root crowns | eBay
> Put it next to your Marijuana plants.
> 
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to grow my own-----but alas----I have no actual land-----
> I got a bit of roof       I have read that all it takes to PROPAGATE
> the stuff------is a nice healthy fresh root.        but----alas----I have a
> black thumb-------even my marijuana plants shrivel up and die.
> 
> a green grocer told me he does not stock the stuff because it
> ROTS quickly  ---------do you have any experience in freezing it
> and grating as needed?    That's how I handle ginger
> 
> Jews stole everthing that jews call  "jewish"   from
> palestinians.  -------WORST OF ALL----PITA!!!!!!!!
> 
> stolen!!!!
> 
> but it is ok -----hindus stole everything hindus call
> INDIAN-----from muslims.        From chapatti and
> dhal------to indian art--etc etc etc
> Indian food is a misnomer-----it is all
> MUGHAL
> 
> getting back to PITA-----hubby told me that
> PITA  is a diminutive form of a root word
> whch is
> 
> "PAT"     a kinda primative word for
> bread in aramaic or amharic.
> 
> I find the etymology interesting since
> indians call their flat bread  "chaPATTI"
> and  latin based languages include
> 'PAN"
> 
> I do not know what muhummad called
> "bread" ------lets ask sherri   (as far as I know--
> "bread"  is derived from the germanic  BROT)
> 
> I do know that ancient romans and greeks
> ate lots of  CHICKPEAS------cooked in
> many different ways-----but muhummad
> invented  FELAFEL in Pita.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ISRAELIS
> STOLE IT-------it probably is the forerunner
> of the matzoh ball
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 15 - Jesus Corrects the Pharisees and Ministers to Gentiles
> 
> "Then the scribes and Pharisees who were from Jerusalem came to Jesus, saying, "Why do Your disciples transgress the tradition of the elders? For they do not wash their hands when they eat bread."He answered and said to them, "Why do you also transgress the commandment of God because of your tradition?" For God commanded, saying, 'Honor your father and your mother'; and, 'He who curses father or mother, let him be put to death.' But you say, 'Whoever says to his father or mother, "Whatever profit you might have received from me*is*a gift*to God"; then he need not honor his father or mother.' Thus you have made the commandment of God of no effect by your tradition.*"
> 
> "Hypocrites! Well did Isaiah prophesy about you, saying: 'These people draw near to Me with their mouth, and honor Me with*their*lips, but their heart is far from Me. And in vain they worship Me, teaching*as*doctrines the commandments of men.'"
> 
> Here, Jesus the Nazarene confronts Hypocrisy of the Pharisees and scribes , and in remaining verses ministers to a Canaanite woman.
> 
> Matthew 15 - Jesus Corrects the Pharisees and Ministers to Gentiles


O.K. And.......?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was not one of them, He was not a Pharisee, He was not a scribe, He was not a Judean from Jerusalem, and He is not a Zionist. And they, Pharisees and scribes from Jerusalem , are a distinctly identified group of people here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently seen on an Arab message board that beside being responsible for all the World Wars, Economic recessions, Global Warming, and Soil Erosion in China...
> That Jews actually stole Matzah Balls from the Palestinians.
> 
> Oh Yes.. your question.
> In NYC it's really not a problem finding Horseradish Root/Raw.
> Not specifically because of any Jewish Custom but because of all the Gourmet Groceries...
> ie, Horseradish
> 
> and huge and gourmet Farmers Markets with everything from Wineries to Fresh-killed Livestock/poultry and exotic herbs, etc.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
> 
> OR, you can grow you're own
> horseradish root crowns | eBay
> Put it next to your Marijuana plants.
> 
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to grow my own-----but alas----I have no actual land-----
> I got a bit of roof       I have read that all it takes to PROPAGATE
> the stuff------is a nice healthy fresh root.        but----alas----I have a
> black thumb-------even my marijuana plants shrivel up and die.
> 
> a green grocer told me he does not stock the stuff because it
> ROTS quickly  ---------do you have any experience in freezing it
> and grating as needed?    That's how I handle ginger
> 
> Jews stole everthing that jews call  "jewish"   from
> palestinians.  -------WORST OF ALL----PITA!!!!!!!!
> 
> stolen!!!!
> 
> but it is ok -----hindus stole everything hindus call
> INDIAN-----from muslims.        From chapatti and
> dhal------to indian art--etc etc etc
> Indian food is a misnomer-----it is all
> MUGHAL
> 
> getting back to PITA-----hubby told me that
> PITA  is a diminutive form of a root word
> whch is
> 
> "PAT"     a kinda primative word for
> bread in aramaic or amharic.
> 
> I find the etymology interesting since
> indians call their flat bread  "chaPATTI"
> and  latin based languages include
> 'PAN"
> 
> I do not know what muhummad called
> "bread" ------lets ask sherri   (as far as I know--
> "bread"  is derived from the germanic  BROT)
> 
> I do know that ancient romans and greeks
> ate lots of  CHICKPEAS------cooked in
> many different ways-----but muhummad
> invented  FELAFEL in Pita.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ISRAELIS
> STOLE IT-------it probably is the forerunner
> of the matzoh ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Potted plants, even trees, can be grown indoors and it you don't get a lot of light you can always get a plant light bulb.
Click to expand...


I think the Poster who wrote the OP was smoking pot , must have been the inspiration for the OP.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response to Post 173

Your link takes me to a website where Bible verses can be looked up and it identifies the BIble as NIV and does not take me to Bible verses you set forth.

THE NIV Bible translation did not exist in 33AD, so your post proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to grow my own-----but alas----I have no actual land-----
> I got a bit of roof       I have read that all it takes to PROPAGATE
> the stuff------is a nice healthy fresh root.        but----alas----I have a
> black thumb-------even my marijuana plants shrivel up and die.
> 
> a green grocer told me he does not stock the stuff because it
> ROTS quickly  ---------do you have any experience in freezing it
> and grating as needed?    That's how I handle ginger
> 
> Jews stole everthing that jews call  "jewish"   from
> palestinians.  -------WORST OF ALL----PITA!!!!!!!!
> 
> stolen!!!!
> 
> but it is ok -----hindus stole everything hindus call
> INDIAN-----from muslims.        From chapatti and
> dhal------to indian art--etc etc etc
> Indian food is a misnomer-----it is all
> MUGHAL
> 
> getting back to PITA-----hubby told me that
> PITA  is a diminutive form of a root word
> whch is
> 
> "PAT"     a kinda primative word for
> bread in aramaic or amharic.
> 
> I find the etymology interesting since
> indians call their flat bread  "chaPATTI"
> and  latin based languages include
> 'PAN"
> 
> I do not know what muhummad called
> "bread" ------lets ask sherri   (as far as I know--
> "bread"  is derived from the germanic  BROT)
> 
> I do know that ancient romans and greeks
> ate lots of  CHICKPEAS------cooked in
> many different ways-----but muhummad
> invented  FELAFEL in Pita.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ISRAELIS
> STOLE IT-------it probably is the forerunner
> of the matzoh ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potted plants, even trees, can be grown indoors and it you don't get a lot of light you can always get a plant light bulb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Poster who wrote the OP was smoking pot , must have been the inspiration for the OP.
Click to expand...


Tea or used in cooking works well.  chewing it used by some midwives for labor pain or for minor surgery like stitches or setting a bone.
smoke on air dried sheets makes for a soothing slumber.
Oil use to cure disease, including some cancer
capsules prescribed for depression and eating difficulty


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potted plants, even trees, can be grown indoors and it you don't get a lot of light you can always get a plant light bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Poster who wrote the OP was smoking pot , must have been the inspiration for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tea or used in cooking works well.  chewing it used by some midwives for labor pain or for minor surgery like stitches or setting a bone.
> smoke on air dried sheets makes for a soothing slumber.
> Oil use to cure disease, including some cancer
> capsules prescribed for depression and eating difficulty
Click to expand...


Well, I think Zionists should lay off the pot and stop starting outrageous threads like this one.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Poster who wrote the OP was smoking pot , must have been the inspiration for the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea or used in cooking works well.  chewing it used by some midwives for labor pain or for minor surgery like stitches or setting a bone.
> smoke on air dried sheets makes for a soothing slumber.
> Oil use to cure disease, including some cancer
> capsules prescribed for depression and eating difficulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think Zionists should lay off the pot and stop starting outrageous threads like this one.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be far better if you took your medications so that you could finally get out of the house and lead a somewhat normal life?  Maybe if you do, perhaps someone will then invite you to Shoney's for lunch during the week.


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea or used in cooking works well.  chewing it used by some midwives for labor pain or for minor surgery like stitches or setting a bone.
> smoke on air dried sheets makes for a soothing slumber.
> Oil use to cure disease, including some cancer
> capsules prescribed for depression and eating difficulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Zionists should lay off the pot and stop starting outrageous threads like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be far better if you took your medications so that you could finally get out of the house and lead a somewhat normal life?  Maybe if you do, perhaps someone will then invite you to Shoney's for lunch during the week.
Click to expand...


The world would be happier more peaceful place if we indulged a little in our off time.  We could laugh at hate mongers as if they were clowns


----------



## MJB12741

So glad you appreciate my posts.  Have a wonderful new year & look out for those Iranians who want us great Satan Americans dead.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to grow my own-----but alas----I have no actual land-----
> I got a bit of roof       I have read that all it takes to PROPAGATE
> the stuff------is a nice healthy fresh root.        but----alas----I have a
> black thumb-------even my marijuana plants shrivel up and die.
> 
> a green grocer told me he does not stock the stuff because it
> ROTS quickly  ---------do you have any experience in freezing it
> and grating as needed?    That's how I handle ginger
> 
> Jews stole everthing that jews call  "jewish"   from
> palestinians.  -------WORST OF ALL----PITA!!!!!!!!
> 
> stolen!!!!
> 
> but it is ok -----hindus stole everything hindus call
> INDIAN-----from muslims.        From chapatti and
> dhal------to indian art--etc etc etc
> Indian food is a misnomer-----it is all
> MUGHAL
> 
> getting back to PITA-----hubby told me that
> PITA  is a diminutive form of a root word
> whch is
> 
> "PAT"     a kinda primative word for
> bread in aramaic or amharic.
> 
> I find the etymology interesting since
> indians call their flat bread  "chaPATTI"
> and  latin based languages include
> 'PAN"
> 
> I do not know what muhummad called
> "bread" ------lets ask sherri   (as far as I know--
> "bread"  is derived from the germanic  BROT)
> 
> I do know that ancient romans and greeks
> ate lots of  CHICKPEAS------cooked in
> many different ways-----but muhummad
> invented  FELAFEL in Pita.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ISRAELIS
> STOLE IT-------it probably is the forerunner
> of the matzoh ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potted plants, even trees, can be grown indoors and it you don't get a lot of light you can always get a plant light bulb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Poster who wrote the OP was smoking pot , must have been the inspiration for the OP.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was not one of them, He was not a Pharisee, He was not a scribe, He was not a Judean from Jerusalem, and He is not a Zionist. And they, Pharisees and scribes from Jerusalem , are a distinctly identified group of people here.




Sherri has posted a fascinating  DECLARATION---above      

   1)  Jesus was not a pharisee
   2)  Jesus was not a 'scribe'
   3)  Jesus was not a Judean
   4)  Jesus was not a zionist

so what was he?     and why did the writiers of the New Testament 
go to such great pains to PROVE him a Judean descended from the 
tribe of JUDAH---(like King David)    Why did they set him up in a clear 
and CELEBRATED ascension to  jerusalem and even the Mount of olives?
Why did they emphasize that all his friends were pharisees and all his 
enemies  Sadducees?      Why did they ultimately place his crucified body 
in the family  Tomb of a prominent Pharisee?     Where they nuts?


----------



## MJB12741

Ah damn.  Now you've done it Irose.  How dare you expose Sherri for the hateful lunatic & laughing stock she is.  What if she leaves us because of this?  Then where do we go for laughs?





irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not one of them, He was not a Pharisee, He was not a scribe, He was not a Judean from Jerusalem, and He is not a Zionist. And they, Pharisees and scribes from Jerusalem , are a distinctly identified group of people here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri has posted a fascinating  DECLARATION---above
> 
> 1)  Jesus was not a pharisee
> 2)  Jesus was not a 'scribe'
> 3)  Jesus was not a Judean
> 4)  Jesus was not a zionist
> 
> so what was he?     and why did the writiers of the New Testament
> go to such great pains to PROVE him a Judean descended from the
> tribe of JUDAH---(like King David)    Why did they set him up in a clear
> and CELEBRATED ascension to  jerusalem and even the Mount of olives?
> Why did they emphasize that all his friends were pharisees and all his
> enemies  Sadducees?      Why did they ultimately place his crucified body
> in the family  Tomb of a prominent Pharisee?     Where they nuts?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus tells us Himself what He was.

Zionists need to learn to read English and read what Jesus said in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.

As long as their is breath in the human body of a Zionist, they have the opportunity to repent from their sins and turn to Jesus and accept Him as their Messiah and Savior and Lord.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Zionists should lay off the pot and stop starting outrageous threads like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be far better if you took your medications so that you could finally get out of the house and lead a somewhat normal life?  Maybe if you do, perhaps someone will then invite you to Shoney's for lunch during the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world would be happier more peaceful place if we indulged a little in our off time.  We could laugh at hate mongers as if they were clowns
Click to expand...


We are not interested in buying your pot, find a street corner somewhere.

No interest in hearing in your posts how you grow it or your continuing advertising of it.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus tells us Himself what He was.
> 
> Zionists need to learn to read English and read what Jesus said in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> As long as their is breath in the human body of a Zionist, they have the opportunity to repent from their sins and turn to Jesus and accept Him as their Messiah and Savior and Lord.




Sherri still insists that  the Jesus of the new testament spoke english and wrote a 
book      I am not surprised.     I grew up in a town that had prior to the post world 
war  BABY BOOM   been-----"the sticks" -----some dairy farms and some chicken 
farms ------and lots of really backward illiterates.       As a kid I knew other kids who 
got INDIGNANT  when  I mentioned that  Jesus did not eat bacon and eggs for 
breakfast as did they.    But we also have to remember that  Sherri does not allude to 
Jesus-------she alludes to the arabic speaking  'palestinian'  of her jihado nazi world----
   "ISA" 

In any case-----she never read the bible and has no chance of understanding it ---when 
and if she does ------it includes imagery and word usage specific to the hebrew speaking 
and aramaic speaking jews of   Israel/Judea-----For the New Testament---the real experts 
in  the specific imagery would be talmudists--------Jesus was clearly of the school of 
HILLEL        Hillel was a talmudist who died in Jerusalem either just before or after 
Jesus was born


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri is so funny.  She actually said that Jesus never referred to the word "Jews."  Poor thing.  There were no "Jews" to refer to during the lifetime of Jesus.  Only Israelites & Judeans.  It was only during the writings of the New Testament that the word "Jews" was first used in reference to these people.  Be kind to her.  But for the grace of God it could have been us so screwed up.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus tells us Himself what He was.
> 
> Zionists need to learn to read English and read what Jesus said in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> As long as their is breath in the human body of a Zionist, they have the opportunity to repent from their sins and turn to Jesus and accept Him as their Messiah and Savior and Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri still insists that  the Jesus of the new testament spoke english and wrote a
> book      I am not surprised.     I grew up in a town that had prior to the post world
> war  BABY BOOM   been-----"the sticks" -----some dairy farms and some chicken
> farms ------and lots of really backward illiterates.       As a kid I knew other kids who
> got INDIGNANT  when  I mentioned that  Jesus did not eat bacon and eggs for
> breakfast as did they.    But we also have to remember that  Sherri does not allude to
> Jesus-------she alludes to the arabic speaking  'palestinian'  of her jihado nazi world----
> "ISA"
> 
> In any case-----she never read the bible and has no chance of understanding it ---when
> and if she does ------it includes imagery and word usage specific to the hebrew speaking
> and aramaic speaking jews of   Israel/Judea-----For the New Testament---the real experts
> in  the specific imagery would be talmudists--------Jesus was clearly of the school of
> HILLEL        Hillel was a talmudist who died in Jerusalem either just before or after
> Jesus was born
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Jesus, a Zionist Jew who loved his land and his people, like ALL other Jews who lived in Israel at the time?  

That's absolutely outrageous!  

To a Jew hating lunatic that is. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri is so funny.  She actually said that Jesus never referred to the word "Jews."  Poor thing.  There were no "Jews" to refer to during the lifetime of Jesus.  Only Israelites & Judeans.  It was only during the writings of the New Testament that the word "Jews" was first used in reference to these people.  Be kind to her.  But for the grace of God it could have been us so screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus tells us Himself what He was.
> 
> Zionists need to learn to read English and read what Jesus said in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> As long as their is breath in the human body of a Zionist, they have the opportunity to repent from their sins and turn to Jesus and accept Him as their Messiah and Savior and Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri still insists that  the Jesus of the new testament spoke english and wrote a
> book      I am not surprised.     I grew up in a town that had prior to the post world
> war  BABY BOOM   been-----"the sticks" -----some dairy farms and some chicken
> farms ------and lots of really backward illiterates.       As a kid I knew other kids who
> got INDIGNANT  when  I mentioned that  Jesus did not eat bacon and eggs for
> breakfast as did they.    But we also have to remember that  Sherri does not allude to
> Jesus-------she alludes to the arabic speaking  'palestinian'  of her jihado nazi world----
> "ISA"
> 
> In any case-----she never read the bible and has no chance of understanding it ---when
> and if she does ------it includes imagery and word usage specific to the hebrew speaking
> and aramaic speaking jews of   Israel/Judea-----For the New Testament---the real experts
> in  the specific imagery would be talmudists--------Jesus was clearly of the school of
> HILLEL        Hillel was a talmudist who died in Jerusalem either just before or after
> Jesus was born
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The things she claims are always groundbreaking. No Jews in the Bible, Jesus not a Zionist, etc. sounds like a problem with the meds.


----------



## irosie91

Poor sherri  ----I can sympathize------I tried to read  "SHAKESPEARE"  when I was 
about ten.      I just could not understand it.    Sherri has an even worse problem with 
the bible  ------so she gave up long ago ----and now uses nazi propaganda  as her 
  "HOLY SCRIPTURES"    and has an imaginary  2000 year old arabic  speaking
   "palestinian"   which talks to her


----------



## Roudy

Sherri: 





> Jesus was not a Zionist...the word Jew doesn't exist in the Bible...Jesus was not a Judean...the word Zion doesn't  exist in the Bible


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Jesus, a Zionist Jew who loved his land and his people, like ALL other Jews who lived in Israel at the time?
> 
> That's absolutely outrageous!
> 
> To a Jew hating lunatic that is. Ha ha ha.





actually----it is tragic.     She cannot face the fact that it is her progenitors 
who crucified   Jesus and tens of thosuands of other  JUDEANS    (a word 
which could logically be translated as  "jews"-----sorta-----but more 
logically as people of the   YEHUDA   at that time----if you want to use the 
hebrew term

   "JOOOOOOOS"--------is quite a bit removed-----it is a translation----
    kinda like  "JESUS"    does not really have all that much to do with 
    the name of that kid born in Bethlehem    YEHOSHUA BEN YOSEF---
    nickhame    YESHUA          "ISA"  has nothing to do with anything 
    but filth


----------



## MJB12741

I can't wait for Sherri to tell those Zionists how many times Jesus referred to the word "Palestinians."




irosie91 said:


> Poor sherri  ----I can sympathize------I tried to read  "SHAKESPEARE"  when I was
> about ten.      I just could not understand it.    Sherri has an even worse problem with
> the bible  ------so she gave up long ago ----and now uses nazi propaganda  as her
> "HOLY SCRIPTURES"    and has an imaginary  2000 year old arabic  speaking
> "palestinian"   which talks to her


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Poor Sherri.  She just doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Response Post 145
> 
> IF there was no English language, then there was obviously no English word Jew.
> 
> YOU prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get Jesus,  Hell awaits you.
> 
> You are the one who suffers.
> 
> Poor Zionist boy.
Click to expand...

Sherri: 





> You don't get Jesus, Hell awaits you. You are the one who suffers. Poor Zionist boy.


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus tells us Himself what He was.
> 
> Zionists need to learn to read English and read what Jesus said in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> As long as their is breath in the human body of a Zionist, they have the opportunity to repent from their sins and turn to Jesus and accept Him as their Messiah and Savior and Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri still insists that  the Jesus of the new testament spoke english and wrote a
> book      I am not surprised.     I grew up in a town that had prior to the post world
> war  BABY BOOM   been-----"the sticks" -----some dairy farms and some chicken
> farms ------and lots of really backward illiterates.       As a kid I knew other kids who
> got INDIGNANT  when  I mentioned that  Jesus did not eat bacon and eggs for
> breakfast as did they.    But we also have to remember that  Sherri does not allude to
> Jesus-------she alludes to the arabic speaking  'palestinian'  of her jihado nazi world----
> "ISA"
> 
> In any case-----she never read the bible and has no chance of understanding it ---when
> and if she does ------it includes imagery and word usage specific to the hebrew speaking
> and aramaic speaking jews of   Israel/Judea-----For the New Testament---the real experts
> in  the specific imagery would be talmudists--------Jesus was clearly of the school of
> HILLEL        Hillel was a talmudist who died in Jerusalem either just before or after
> Jesus was born
Click to expand...


With regard to Jesus and Hillel:

TJ: Jesus was a rabbi on the Hillel side


----------



## MJB12741

She sure is no friend of Christianity.  





irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, a Zionist Jew who loved his land and his people, like ALL other Jews who lived in Israel at the time?
> 
> That's absolutely outrageous!
> 
> To a Jew hating lunatic that is. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually----it is tragic.     She cannot face the fact that it is her progenitors
> who crucified   Jesus and tens of thosuands of other  JUDEANS    (a word
> which could logically be translated as  "jews"-----sorta-----but more
> logically as people of the   YEHUDA   at that time----if you want to use the
> hebrew term
> 
> "JOOOOOOOS"--------is quite a bit removed-----it is a translation----
> kinda like  "JESUS"    does not really have all that much to do with
> the name of that kid born in Bethlehem    YEHOSHUA BEN YOSEF---
> nickhame    YESHUA          "ISA"  has nothing to do with anything
> but filth
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> She sure is no friend of Christianity.
> 
> 
> Depends on which  VERSION -------Magda Goebbels was a church goer----
> Dressed up in her church going   VEIL ----she looked like an angel
> on top of a christmas tree..     Adolf loved her for it----In fact she was
> THE OFFICIAL HOSTESS FOR THE NAZI PARTY ---and the Berlin Bunker.
> She did her job with charming piety


----------



## Bloodrock44

That settles it. Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Phoenall

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist




 Did you know that the founder and inventor of islam was also a Zionist, as he stated that the Jews should have Palestine as their homeland safe from attack. Seems his followers are going against the commands of allah.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Since there was no such thing as Zionism when Jesus lived as a man on Palestine, obviously Jesus was not a. ZIONIST.
> 
> And how pathetic the Jesus haters show themselves to be, next thing I expect is Jesus being called a Nazi.
> 
> Hate certainly does horrible things to human beings.




 Actually like all Jews of the time he was a Zionist in the true sense of the word. He believed that the Jews had the right to live in their homeland free from attack.

 Unlike your definition of Zionist which is actually the definition of all muslims who are taught to hate from birth.


----------



## Phoenall

Lipush said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
Click to expand...




 I must disagree as Palestine was an are in the M.E that came into being 2,000 year ago when the Roman empire named it, the name is a bastardisation of philistine. The name stuck and the muslims used it as a foul insult for any Jew. Along comes Arafat the fag who decided to steal the term to make the PLO more credible, and it took many years to get the muslims to accept the term as their new identity


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must disagree as Palestine was an are in the M.E that came into being 2,000 year ago when the Roman empire named it, the name is a bastardisation of philistine. The name stuck and the muslims used it as a foul insult for any Jew. Along comes Arafat the fag who decided to steal the term to make the PLO more credible, and it took many years to get the muslims to accept the term as their new identity
Click to expand...




my all time fave is hearing an EGYPTIAN  say  

                     BBALESTINIAN

----they all but SPIT-----and always express the word with a facial expression  
             of   BITTER DISDAIN 

we are supposed to accept the idea that   thousands of years ago ----"ARRRRABS"  lived 
in a place they NAMED A NAME    that they cannot pronounce

always remember      NABLUS------is the latin   NEOPOLIS-----pronounced 
with the desert garble accent that just cannot do a    "P"           and who are the 
FOREIGNERS?  -----------well---------the  JOOOOOOS  of course.      I  have important 
news for all those idiots out there who try to claim that there are "ARRRABBBB JEWS"

  I have never met a jew from any land ----even those who actually do speak arabic 
  at home------who cannot do a    "P"  -----because hebrew does have a  "P" ----but lots 
  of   ARRRRABBS  simply can never attain that  "P"  sound for   'palestinian"

       is that not an interesting factoid?


----------



## MJB12741

Correct.  What I don't understand is how "Israel is stealing 'Palestinian' land" when Israel existed around 2000 years before the name Palestine & even then the indigenous "Palestinians" WERE JEWS!  Will someone explain so even those Zionists can understand?




Phoenall said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 22:28 KJV
> King James Version
> 
> Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set .
> 
> In 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered.
> 
> It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> 
> Zionism is based on a complete misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah.
> 
> If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land.
> 
> This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS "PALESTINE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must disagree as Palestine was an are in the M.E that came into being 2,000 year ago when the Roman empire named it, the name is a bastardisation of philistine. The name stuck and the muslims used it as a foul insult for any Jew. Along comes Arafat the fag who decided to steal the term to make the PLO more credible, and it took many years to get the muslims to accept the term as their new identity
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there was no such thing as Zionism when Jesus lived as a man on Palestine, obviously Jesus was not a. ZIONIST.
> 
> And how pathetic the Jesus haters show themselves to be, next thing I expect is Jesus being called a Nazi.
> 
> Hate certainly does horrible things to human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually like all Jews of the time he was a Zionist in the true sense of the word. He believed that the Jews had the right to live in their homeland free from attack.
> 
> Unlike your definition of Zionist which is actually the definition of all muslims who are taught to hate from birth.
Click to expand...

Also, there was no such thing as "Palestine" during Jesus' time.  Another idiotic comment by Sherri the lunatic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Dipshit, Herodotus was talking about the Philistines, and extinct people much like the Phoenicians, not the invading Arabs who started calling Palestinians as of 1960's.  

What an ignorant moron.  Ha ha ha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philistines


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
Click to expand...


Come on Sally. I get thousands of emails every day from people all over the world telling me how they sit by their computers with bated breath waiting on Sherri's informative posts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
Click to expand...


I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.  

Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.

HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.

AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.

DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?

I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
Click to expand...


I would recommend that you bring up your videos just one time.  You don't want to be accused of spamming, do you?  I guess Mrs. Sherri, in a fogged up brain, must think that Billy Graham is one of my best friends.  I think there are more people in the U.S. who paid attention to what Billy Graham said than the nonsense that Mrs. Sherri posts on this forum and wherever else she runs around to on the Internet.  As everyone can see, Mrs. Sherri parrots the same things over and over like she has a script to read from, such as "I have Jesus words to tell me and so forth and so on."  I recommend that Mrs. Sherri get her meds changed or her dosage hiked.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
Click to expand...


I recommend Frau Sherri engage in some evangelizing to her murderous heroes. We know they're not Baptists.


----------



## Sally

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend Frau Sherri engage in some evangelizing to her murderous heroes. We know they're not Baptists.
Click to expand...


That's a very good idea.  Not only will she finally get out of the house, but a change in scenery might do her a world of good.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would recommend that you bring up your videos just one time.  You don't want to be accused of spamming, do you?  I guess Mrs. Sherri, in a fogged up brain, must think that Billy Graham is one of my best friends.  I think there are more people in the U.S. who paid attention to what Billy Graham said than the nonsense that Mrs. Sherri posts on this forum and wherever else she runs around to on the Internet.  As everyone can see, Mrs. Sherri parrots the same things over and over like she has a script to read from, such as "I have Jesus words to tell me and so forth and so on."  I recommend that Mrs. Sherri get her meds changed or her dosage hiked.
Click to expand...


I have a right to respond to false statements made in posts and present proof those statements are false and that is not spamming , that is called having a discussion and responding to comments of posters. If my response was spamming, then posters repeated claims there is no Palestine would also be spamming. See how ridiculous your comments are. I don't think you have a brain.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend that you bring up your videos just one time.  You don't want to be accused of spamming, do you?  I guess Mrs. Sherri, in a fogged up brain, must think that Billy Graham is one of my best friends.  I think there are more people in the U.S. who paid attention to what Billy Graham said than the nonsense that Mrs. Sherri posts on this forum and wherever else she runs around to on the Internet.  As everyone can see, Mrs. Sherri parrots the same things over and over like she has a script to read from, such as "I have Jesus words to tell me and so forth and so on."  I recommend that Mrs. Sherri get her meds changed or her dosage hiked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a right to respond to false statements made in posts and present proof those statements are false and that is not spamming , that is called having a discussion and responding to comments of posters. If my response was spamming, then posters repeated claims there is no Palestine would also be spamming. See how ridiculous your comments are. I don't think you have a brain.
Click to expand...



Well then, everyone has the right to say something about the nonsense you post.  It is not having a discussion when you keep on pulling up the same old, same old  like you have a script that you have to follow.  Actually I think many of the posters who do have brains rea;oze how befuddled your own brain is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Speaking of a befuddled mind, the award goes to the poster who started and named this thread.

Some messed up mind comes up with that, a sick puppy, he uses Jesus , claims He is a Zionist, and rejects Him as Messiah.

It's like taking God and throwing Him in the trashcan.

Now, how is God going to react to that?

I am certainly glad I am not in the shoes of the poster who started this thread.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Speaking of a befuddled mind, the award goes to the poster who started and named this thread.
> 
> Some messed up mind comes up with that, a sick puppy, he uses Jesus , claims He is a Zionist, and rejects Him as Messiah.
> 
> It's like taking God and throwing Him in the trashcan.
> 
> Now, how is God going to react to that?
> 
> I am certainly glad I am not in the shoes of the poster who started this thread.



'
according to the words of the bible----THE MESSIAH ---is ----by definition,  a zionist.
Sherri---you should try reading the book.     I know that---MOST believing muslims will 
not even touch a copy of the bible-----it is "filth"  to them------but you COULD read it 
online.      For that matter---try reading the koran------the even the rapist pig of mecca 
describes the  RETURN OF JEWS to  Israel/judea   and accepts the idea of 
THE MESSIAH being involved in the  chapter of human experience that includes that 
return

I understand that you jihado fascists  are taught that the bible is  a forgery----but---
really-----it is not ---------I would say that your translations are a bit off 
Do the members of your  sunday school class know that you SPIT on the bible ---
and never read it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Messiah is not by definition a Zionist because the word Zionist does not even appear in The Bible.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Messiah is not by definition a Zionist because the word Zionist does not even appear in The Bible.




oh-----the english word  ZIONIST  does not appear in the bible.    Ok---neither does 
the english word   BREAD           How long have you been clueless?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
Click to expand...

Herodotus wasn't talking about Palestinians he was referring to the philistines. And neither did a Palestine exist during Jesus' time, you freaking idiot.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Messiah is not by definition a Zionist because the word Zionist does not even appear in The Bible.


Sure it does, the word Zion appears hundreds of times.  Perhaps you're not reading the Bible. Ha ha ha. What a looney.


----------



## Roudy

Come on Sherri, tell us where Jesus refers to Palestine and not Israel in the Bible.  I challenge you. 

No such thing. Take your bullshit and flush it down the toilet. OMG what a freak. Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible. 

Zionism was an invention of the 1800s.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

2. A descriptive term*-* The term "Zionism" was apparently coined in 1891 by the Austrian publicist Nathan Birnbaum, to describe the new ideology.* It is also used to describe anyone who believes Jews should return to their ancient homeland.


Zionism" derives its name from "Zion," (pronounced "Tzyion" in Hebrew) a hill in Jerusalem. The word means "marker" or commemoration. "Shivath Tzion"*is one of the traditional terms for the return of Jewish exiles.**"Zionism" is not a monolithic ideological movement. It includes, for example,*socialist Zionists*such as*Ber Borochov,*religious Zionists*such as rabbi Kook,*revisionist nationalists*such as*Jabotinsky*and*cultural Zionists*exemplified by Asher Ginsberg (Achad Haam). Zionist ideas evolved over time and were influenced by circumstances as well as by social and cultural movements popular in Europe at different times, including socialism, nationalism and colonialism, and assumed different "flavors" depending on the country of origin of the thinkers and prevalent contemporary intellectual currents.* Accordingly, no single person, publication, quote or pronouncement should be taken as embodying "official"* Zionist ideology.


Zionism and the Creation of Israel - Definition and History


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
Click to expand...

Then show us where Jesus mentions the word Palestine or Palestinians. 

Even Muslims don't mention it in the Koran almost 700 years later.  But the Koran does mention that Israel belongs to the Jews as promised. Now why is that?  

Oops, you...got...nothing. Try again. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 2. A descriptive term*-* The term "Zionism" was apparently coined in 1891 by the Austrian publicist Nathan Birnbaum, to describe the new ideology.* It is also used to describe anyone who believes Jews should return to their ancient homeland.
> 
> 
> Zionism" derives its name from "Zion," (pronounced "Tzyion" in Hebrew) a hill in Jerusalem. The word means "marker" or commemoration. "Shivath Tzion"*is one of the traditional terms for the return of Jewish exiles.**"Zionism" is not a monolithic ideological movement. It includes, for example,*socialist Zionists*such as*Ber Borochov,*religious Zionists*such as rabbi Kook,*revisionist nationalists*such as*Jabotinsky*and*cultural Zionists*exemplified by Asher Ginsberg (Achad Haam). Zionist ideas evolved over time and were influenced by circumstances as well as by social and cultural movements popular in Europe at different times, including socialism, nationalism and colonialism, and assumed different "flavors" depending on the country of origin of the thinkers and prevalent contemporary intellectual currents.* Accordingly, no single person, publication, quote or pronouncement should be taken as embodying "official"* Zionist ideology.
> 
> 
> Zionism and the Creation of Israel - Definition and History


Idiot, the word Zion is mentioned hundreds of times in the OT and NT.  

maybe you're reading the Koran?  Fool.

And your website is garbage just like you are.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, Mrs. Sherri is bringing up her Herodutus video once again for the umpteenth time because she thinks that there are so many new viewers coming to this forum that she doesn't want to miss a chance for them to see the video.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, when that woman wrote to Billy Graham why Jesus had to be Jewish, why did he say that is because in that part of the world at that time the people were Jewish.  Isn't Billy Graham a good Baptist like you pretend to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bring up this video to respond to the claim there is no Palestine that Zionist morons keep making.
> 
> Herodotus is the first historian in our world and he wrote about Palestine existing over 2400 years ago.
> 
> HIS writings prove there has been a land called Palestine for over 2400 years now.
> 
> AND as for the rest of your post, I have Jesus words to tell me there were a very diverse group of people living in Palestine when Jesus lived there. I do not need you to recollect letters of some unknown person to tell me what Jesus tells me. I will believe Jesus and not your recollections of a friend and a letter and others response to your friends letter.
> 
> DOES Sally always form opinions about Jesus from letters of her friends?
> 
> I recommend Sally read Jesus words and rely on them and let those friends letters go into the trashcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Herodotus wasn't talking about Palestinians he was referring to the philistines. And neither did a Palestine exist during Jesus' time, you freaking idiot.
Click to expand...




Actually   HERODOTUS----the ethnocentric greek-----was far from being "the first historian" 
in the world-------he wrote about HIS WORLD----the world from the greek perspective 
in his time-----about  2500   BC      At that time there were lots of greeks and greek like 
people----like  AEGEANS        so he called just about the entire  LEVANT     
   "PALESTINA"   --------sorta like somewhere along the line----north and south 
   "america"    became   THE AMERICAS without asking the  Mayans or the Aztecs  
    or   the SIOUX          and somewhere along the line-----ANTARCTICA  became 
    ANTARCTICA  without asking the penguins

    Somewhere along the line------jews started calling the land north of the Levant ----
    ASHKANAZ    and some land down south----CUSH     or something like that 

    Roudy---give up-----she gets her material from criminals who escaped 
    the nuremberg trials and fled to Syria----or should I say  "palestina"----
    and egypt or should I say    MISRI???     is that it    MISRI???

    When did the Indian subcontinent become    HODU?   is pakistan HODU? 
    When did   BAVEL  become Iraq?      Is Bavel Iraq?   or was Bavel something 
    else.        I know that I have ancesters who lived in the  HAPSBURG EMPIRE----
    where did that one go?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine Used by Ancient Writers

Several ancient Greek writers use the term "Palestine," [Palaistinh,*Palaistine] .

And they use Palestine to refer  to the broad region which included Judea. 

Aristotle, Herodotus, Philo the Jew, and Plutarch all use this term, and others.

"The citation from Aristotle is very interesting - he is describing what he has heard about what we call the Dead Sea,

Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake in Palestine, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them. ***Meteorology II.3"

Palestine vs Israel | Map of the land of Israel and Palestine in the ancient world, Palestinian and Hellenized Jews, Palestine vs Israel, Zola Levitt, Thomas McCall, Josephus, Philo, Aristotle, Herodotus, Strabo, Emperor Hadrian, map in jesus time, b


----------



## Roudy

Get lost will ya, you FREAK,

Orthography
The form Tzion (Hebrew: &#1510;&#1497;&#1493;&#1503;*; Tiberian vocalization: &#7778;iyyôn) appears 108 times in the Tanakh (Hebrew Bible), and once as HaTzion.[5] It is spelled with a Tzadi and not Zayin.[6] The commonly used form is based on German orthography,[7] where z is always pronounced [t&#865;s] (e.g. "zog" [t&#865;so&#720;k]), hence "Zion" in German literature. A tz would only be used if the preceding vowel is short, and hence use of Zion in 19th-century German Biblical criticism. This orthography was adopted because in German the correct transliteration can only be rendered from the one instance of HaTzion in Kings II 23:17, where the a vowel is followed by a double consonant tz.

The Daughter of Tzion
Mentioned 26 times in the Tanakh, the Biblical phrase "Daughter of Tzion" (Hebrew "bat Tzion") is a reference to Mount Moriah (the Temple Mount) in Jerusalem.

Christianity

In the New Testament the Daughter of Zion is the bride of Christ, also known as the Church, according to the writer of the book of Hebrews (see Heb 12:22). In this sense the lower hill with the temple mount is of course the Daughter of Zion as a geographical or 'earthly' manifestation of spiritual reality, as well as the lively and alive place of the human congregation.
Naming the holy city "daughter Zion" was a common practice in the Hebrew language. Not only Jerusalem was called this way, but also Babylon, Tyre and Tarshish were referred to as "daughter".


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine Used by Ancient Writers
> 
> Several ancient Greek writers use the term "Palestine," [Palaistinh,*Palaistine] .
> 
> And they use Palestine to refer  to the broad region which included Judea.
> 
> Aristotle, Herodotus, Philo the Jew, and Plutarch all use this term, and others.
> 
> "The citation from Aristotle is very interesting - he is describing what he has heard about what we call the Dead Sea,
> 
> Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake in Palestine, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them. ***Meteorology II.3"
> 
> Palestine vs Israel | Map of the land of Israel and Palestine in the ancient world, Palestinian and Hellenized Jews, Palestine vs Israel, Zola Levitt, Thomas McCall, Josephus, Philo, Aristotle, Herodotus, Strabo, Emperor Hadrian, map in jesus time, b


I asked you to show me where in the Bible it mentions Palestine. 

You keep dishing more bullshit and coming up empty. 

Put up shut up.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Used by Ancient Writers
> 
> Several ancient Greek writers use the term "Palestine," [Palaistinh,*Palaistine] .
> 
> And they use Palestine to refer  to the broad region which included Judea.
> 
> Aristotle, Herodotus, Philo the Jew, and Plutarch all use this term, and others.
> 
> "The citation from Aristotle is very interesting - he is describing what he has heard about what we call the Dead Sea,
> 
> Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake in Palestine, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them. ***Meteorology II.3"
> 
> Palestine vs Israel | Map of the land of Israel and Palestine in the ancient world, Palestinian and Hellenized Jews, Palestine vs Israel, Zola Levitt, Thomas McCall, Josephus, Philo, Aristotle, Herodotus, Strabo, Emperor Hadrian, map in jesus time, b
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to show me where in the Bible it mentions Palestine.
> 
> You keep dishing more bullshit and coming up empty.
> 
> Put up shut up.
Click to expand...



Sherri is not permitted to read the bible or even TOUCH IT.     The bible is a 
ZIONIST FORGERY-------sheeeesh   Roudy ----have you never been in a mosque?---
the bible is also a  CHRISTIAN FORGERY  -------written by the 

                    ENEMEEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAAAMMMM

roudy----are you aware of the fact that   GEFILTE is not a hebrew word?  
    thus -------the term  GEFILTE FISH  ---which jews do eat  (the real jews---
    no the mizrahi)   PROVES  that -----the term YEHUDI does not exist

    ask sherri


----------



## Roudy

Poor Sherri is now frantically searching for some reference in the Old Testament, New Testament, EVEN THE KORAN about Palestine. 

Yet she keeps coming up with KAPUT. 

I think it's quite strange that even the Koran which is THE MOST RECENT of the three books, MAKES NO MENTION of a "Palestine" or "Palestinians". 

One would think, since it is SOOOO important and "holy" to Muslims, Mohammad would have had something to say about it. 

But instead, even Mohammad called the land ISRAEL, and gave it to the Jews. Whooooops!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And I repeat, the word Zionist appears nowhere in The BIble, nowhere whatsoever in The Bible.

ZIONISTS and Zionism did not exist when Jesus lived in Palestine.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Used by Ancient Writers
> 
> Several ancient Greek writers use the term "Palestine," [Palaistinh,*Palaistine] .
> 
> And they use Palestine to refer  to the broad region which included Judea.
> 
> Aristotle, Herodotus, Philo the Jew, and Plutarch all use this term, and others.
> 
> "The citation from Aristotle is very interesting - he is describing what he has heard about what we call the Dead Sea,
> 
> Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake in Palestine, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them. ***Meteorology II.3"
> 
> Palestine vs Israel | Map of the land of Israel and Palestine in the ancient world, Palestinian and Hellenized Jews, Palestine vs Israel, Zola Levitt, Thomas McCall, Josephus, Philo, Aristotle, Herodotus, Strabo, Emperor Hadrian, map in jesus time, b
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to show me where in the Bible it mentions Palestine.
> 
> You keep dishing more bullshit and coming up empty.
> 
> Put up shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is not permitted to read the bible or even TOUCH IT.     The bible is a
> ZIONIST FORGERY-------sheeeesh   Roudy ----have you never been in a mosque?---
> the bible is also a  CHRISTIAN FORGERY  -------written by the
> 
> ENEMEEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAAAMMMM
> 
> roudy----are you aware of the fact that   GEFILTE is not a hebrew word?
> thus -------the term  GEFILTE FISH  ---which jews do eat  (the real jews---
> no the mizrahi)   PROVES  that -----the term YEHUDI does not exist
> 
> ask sherri
Click to expand...

Hey let's give her and Fart-hard a chance. 

Palestine in the Bible, let's go, 1,2,3.....

<LOL>


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We know Palestine existed because it had written about for hundreds of years and referred to the land where Jesus lived.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And I repeat, the word Zionist appears nowhere in The BIble, nowhere whatsoever in The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS and Zionism did not exist when Jesus lived in Palestine.


I repeat, the word Zion appears hundreds of times and the word Palestine, NOT ONCE. 

Still NOTHING....


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We know Palestine existed because it had written about for hundreds of years and referred to the land where Jesus lived.


Well idiot, then why doesn't the Old Testament, New Testament, and Koran mention it?  

Who's "we"?  

Nothing, just more BS.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine in the Bible

by*Paul Sumnerhttp://www.hebrew-streams.org/works/hebrew/palestine.html

And the word Palestine appears in The Bible, too


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine&#8221; in the Bible
> 
> by*Paul Sumnerhttp://www.hebrew-streams.org/works/hebrew/palestine.html
> 
> And the word Palestine appears in The Bible, too


Where?  Quote me a verse. Like it does in the New Testament when talking about the "Daughter of Zion". 

Still Nothing. Kaput, nada, zip, zero....


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And I repeat, the word Zionist appears nowhere in The BIble, nowhere whatsoever in The Bible.
> 
> ZIONISTS and Zionism did not exist when Jesus lived in Palestine.




you can repeat that silly statement till you turn blue sherri.     I checked-----the 
word  ZION   appears in the  KJV  translation of the New Testament but the 
word  PALESTINE does not.         ALSO ----interestingly ----the translation also uses 
the CONVENTIONAL HEBREW USAGE describing any  journey TOWARD ZION as 
either  "ASCENSION" or  "GOING UP"-------as in  'JOSEPH AND MARY WENT UP 
TO JERUSALEM"       ----that usage makes them ZIONISTS-----ask your bible teacher

as for   PHILO-----he never used the word   PALESTINE-----in writing---
he wrote in   GREEK    ------with greek letters.      I have no idea how 
"palestina"  looks in greek----------In hebrew it is clearly a FOREIGN WORD----
it just as TOO MANY LETTERS     to be a hebrew word .    I do not know if 
Philo ever wrote  "palestine"  in hebrew-----I doubt it -----too many letters

BTW   philo was called by the greeks-----PHILO THE JUDEAN     he was not 
called   PHILO THE PALESTINIAN


----------



## Roudy

Hey look what I found in Sherri's link:

Sadly, some Christian scholars will not allow the Bible to speak unfiltered truth. They politicize it. They attempt to rewrite prophecy and history &#8212; all to nullify God's promises. Peterson might remember God's ancient forewarning:

Because the Pelishtim, in their ancient hatred, acted vengefully, and with utter scorn sought revenge and destruction &#8212; assuredly, thus said Lord YHVH: I will stretch out my hand against the Pelishtim and ... wipe out the last survivors of the seacoast." (Ezekiel 25:15-16)

And even more interesting:

Histories 1.105.1 &#8212; "From there they marched against Egypt: and when they were in the part of Syria called Palestine, Psalmmetichus king of Egypt met them and persuaded them with gifts and prayers to come no further." [Eng. trans. A.D. Godley]

Wow!  Thanks.  Keep putting your foot in your mouth. Fart-hard. Heyvoun. Goh Khordi?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible, I repeat.

The desperation of Zionists is certainly on full display in this thread.


----------



## Roudy

Hey Rosie, I bet the freak is still looking for the word Palestine in the Bible.

This is hilarious. Just proves how empty and hollow their claims are. 

30 post later and she / he / it STILL can't come up with an instance of Palestine in any of the three religious books. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible, I repeat.
> 
> The desperation of Zionists is certainly on full display in this thread.


You repeated and we proved you wrong. Now tell us where Palestine appears in the bible. 

Lets go....(speaking of desperate)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I provided a link to an article that quotes four separate verses in The Old Testament where the word Palestine appears.

It does not appear Zionists know how to read, well learn!

And I provided a link to an article identifying many Greeks (living hundreds of years before Jesus lived in Palestine) and contemporaries of Jesus who produced writings where they refer to the land of Palestine. Read the article, Zionists. Many have writings where they refer to Palestine in multiple works, such as Aristotle.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here are the links, again,  Zionists, learn English and read the articles. 

Palestine vs Israel | Map of the land of Israel and Palestine in the ancient world, Palestinian and Hellenized Jews, Palestine vs Israel, Zola Levitt, Thomas McCall, Josephus, Philo, Aristotle, Herodotus, Strabo, Emperor Hadrian, map in jesus time, b

Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Again, the word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible.

THE ZIONISTS here are certainly morons


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I provided a link to an article that quotes four separate verses in The Old Testament where the word Palestine appears.
> 
> It does not appear Zionists know how to read, well learn!
> 
> And I provided a link to an article identifying many Greeks (living hundreds of years before Jesus lived in Palestine) and contemporaries of Jesus who produced writings where they refer to the land of Palestine. Read the article, Zionists. Many have writings where they refer to Palestine in multiple works, such as Aristotle.


You provided a link where the author replaced the word Palestine.  Read your own link, idiot. It's make believe and bashes Palestinians. You're so desperate that you can't come up with anything you don't even bother reading the webpage properly. 

Quote me a REAL VERSE with Palestine in it. That shouldn't be hard, should it? 

Unless it doesn't exist, then you're running around like a chicken with its head cut off, like you are now. Ha ha ha


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Again, the word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> THE ZIONISTS here are certainly morons


Fail fail fail. Quote me a verse. Lets go...

Ha ha ha. OMG. you realize you're being humiliated and exposed for who are, don't you. 

And the more you talk the worse it gets for you. 

Quit while you're ahead, but for our sake...DON'T.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Joel 3:4

Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly*and*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;

JOEL 3:4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence?...


----------



## Roudy

Nobody bothers listening to a liar who can't even show a single instance of the word Palestine in the Bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Isaiah 14:29

King James Version (KJV)

29*Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

Isaiah 14:29 KJV - Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Exodus 15:14

The people shall hear,*and*be afraid: sorrow shall take hold on the inhabitants of Palestina.


EXODUS 15:14 The people shall hear, [and] be afraid: sorrow shall take hold on the inhabitants of Palestina.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionist posters  certainly keep showing the world they are morons .


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Joel 3:4
> 
> Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly*and*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> JOEL 3:4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence?...


So now you're even changing the verse. What a shameless liar. Here's the actual verse. 

"Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of *Philistia*? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.

PHILISTIA isn't Palestine you idiot nthats the coast of Syria. Ha ha ha. Wow

Still NOTHING. Notice how they lie and fabricate.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> THE ZIONISTS here are certainly morons
> 
> 
> 
> Fail fail fail. Quote me a verse. Lets go...
> 
> Ha ha ha. OMG. you realize you're being humiliated and exposed for who are, don't you.
> 
> And the more you talk the worse it gets for you.
> 
> Quit while you're ahead, but for our sake...DON'T.
Click to expand...



calm yourself   roudy-----the word  "christian"  appears nowhere in 
the bible either.      Sherri insists she is a "christian"-----despite the 
fact that  "christian"  does not exist.    Jesus never used the word  "christian" 
therefore  SHERRI DOES NOT EXIST    

            *****HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!********

                            OH HOT DAMN----the word  JANUARY 1  does not 
                               exist in the bible either


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Isaiah 14:31

Howl, O gate; cry, O city; thou, whole Palestina,*art*dissolved: for there shall come from the north a smoke, and none*shall be*alone in his appointed times.


ISAIAH 14:31 Howl, O gate; cry, O city; thou, whole Palestina, [art] dissolved: for there shall come from the north a smoke, and none...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How fitting it is that Truth about Palestine comes  from the words of the Prophets, like Isaiah, who was killed by his people for speaking Truth.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Isaiah 14:29
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 29*Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.
> 
> Isaiah 14:29 KJV - Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, - Bible Gateway


Philistia ain't Palestine, dipshit.  Ha ha ha. Now she's replacing the word Philistia with Palestine. Wow.  And look what it says about the a philistines that got wiped out.  You aren't really claiming that the Phiistines are the same as the Palestinians are you?  If so provide proof. 


New International Version
Do not rejoice, all you Philistines, that the rod that struck you is broken; from the root of that snake will spring up a viper, its fruit will be a darting, venomous serpent.

New Living Translation
Do not rejoice, you Philistines, that the rod that struck you is broken--that the king who attacked you is dead. For from that snake a more poisonous snake will be born, a fiery serpent to destroy you!

English Standard Version
Rejoice not, O Philistia, all of you, that the rod that struck you is broken, for from the serpent&#8217;s root will come forth an adder, and its fruit will be a flying fiery serpent.

New American Standard Bible 
"Do not rejoice, O Philistia, all of you, Because the rod that struck you is broken; For from the serpent's root a viper will come out, And its fruit will be a flying serpent.

King James Bible
Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

Holman Christian Standard Bible
Don't rejoice, all of you in Philistia, because the rod of the one who struck you is broken. For a viper will come from the root of a snake, and from its egg comes a flying serpent. 

International Standard Version
"Don't rejoice, all of you Philistines, that the rod that struck you is broken, because from the snake's root a viper will spring up, and its offspring will be a darting, poisonous serpent.

NET Bible
Don't be so happy, all you Philistines, just because the club that beat you has been broken! For a viper will grow out of the serpent's root, and its fruit will be a darting adder. 

GOD'S WORD® Translation
All you Philistines, don't rejoice that the rod of the one who struck you is broken, because a viper will come from that snake's root, and his descendant will be a flying, fiery serpent.

Jubilee Bible 2000
Rejoice not thou, whole Philistia, because thou didst break the rod of him that smote thee: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

King James 2000 Bible
Rejoice not, all of Philistia, because the rod of him that struck you is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth an adder, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

American King James Version
Rejoice not you, whole Palestina, because the rod of him that smote you is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

American Standard Version
Rejoice not, O Philistia, all of thee, because the rod that smote thee is broken; for out of the serpent's root shall come forth an adder, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

Douay-Rheims Bible
Rejoice not thou, whole Philistia, that the rod of him that struck thee is broken in pieces: for out of the root of the serpent shall come forth a basilisk, and his seed shall swallow the bird. 

Darby Bible Translation
Rejoice not thou, Philistia, all of thee, because the rod that smote thee is broken; for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a viper, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

English Revised Version
Rejoice not, O Philistia, all of thee, because the rod that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a basilisk, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

Webster's Bible Translation
Rejoice not thou, all Palestina, because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a basilisk, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent.

World English Bible
Don't rejoice, O Philistia, all of you, because the rod that struck you is broken; for out of the serpent's root an adder will emerge, and his fruit will be a fiery flying serpent.

Young's Literal Translation
Rejoice not thou, Philistia, all of thee, That broken hath been the rod of thy smiter, For from the root of a serpent cometh out a viper, And its fruit is a flying saraph.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How fitting it is that Truth about Palestine comes  from the words of the Prophets, like Isaiah, who was killed by his people for speaking Truth.


Ha ha ha. This is what the Bible says abut the Philistines. Who aren't the Palestinians. Listen to what the Bible said aut ip them you illiterate fool:

14:31 Wail, you gate! Howl, you city!
    Melt away, all you Philistines!
A cloud of smoke comes from the north,
    and there is not a straggler in its ranks.

So all you proved is that you are a shameless liar who will even mutilate verses in the Bible. 

STILL NOTHING. So far you've quoted me verses describing how God helped the Israelites destroy the cursed Philistines.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is related in the Talmud that Rabbi Simeon ben 'Azzai found in Jerusalem an account wherein it was written that Manasseh killed Isaiah. "

This Jewish Encyclopedia states Manasseh said to Isaiah, "Moses, thy master, said, 'There shall no man see God and live' [Ex. xxxiii. 20, Hebr.]; but thou hast said, 'I saw the Lord seated upon his throne'" (Isa. vi. 1, Hebr.); and went on to point out other contradictionsas between Deut. iv. 7 and Isa. lv. 6; between Ex. xxxiii. 26 and II Kings xx. 6. Isaiah thought: "I know that he will not accept my explanations; why should I increase his guilt?" He then uttered the Unpronounceable Name, a cedar-tree opened, and Isaiah disappeared within it. Then Manasseh ordered the cedar to be sawn asunder, and when the saw reached his mouth Isaiah died; thus was he punished for having said, "I dwell in the midst of a people of unclean lips" (Yeb. 49b). 

This Jewish Encyclopedia also records a different version of Isaiah's death in the Yerushalmi (Sanhedrin x.). "According to that version Isaiah, fearing Manasseh, hid himself in a cedar-tree, but his presence was betrayed by the fringes of his garment, and Manasseh caused the tree to be sawn in half. A passage of the Targum to Isaiah quoted by Jolowicz ("Die Himmelfahrt und Vision des Prophets Jesajas," p. 8) states that when Isaiah fled from his pursuers and took refuge in the tree, and the tree was sawn in half, the prophet's blood spurted forth. From Talmudical circles the legend of Isaiah's martyrdom was transmitted to the Arabs ("Ta'rikh," ed. De Goeje, i. 644

ISAIAH - JewishEncyclopedia.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English, Zionist, the word written is Palestine/Palestina.

I provided links.

THAT is something Zionists do not know how to do.


----------



## irosie91

They all sound good to me------DAMN----gee----I wish sherri was right and that 
SERPENT  would get all the jerks who decided to call themselves  
   PALESTINIANS.          uhm-----roudy---ask sherri if  ISAIAH WAS A ZIONIST----
   ----christians often cite  ISAIAH and his prophecy about -----THE MESSIAH...
   In fact they do it all the time....but she would not know---she never read the 
   bible


----------



## Roudy

Can somebody help Sherri find the word Palestine (not Philistia) in the Bible?  Maybe the mosque has a hotline or something. So far Sherri keeps posting about these evil Philistines whom God helped the Israelites obliterate them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Can someone teach Roudy to read English?


----------



## Roudy

Did you read in English that the links described Phiistia, and how evil and hateful they were that they were struck down by God.  You can read English can't you?  Or maybe its Farsi or perhaps Arabic.  Fart-hard.

Did you even bother reading the verses you fabricated, and what it said about the Philistines?  Are the Palestinians the people God destroyed and humiliated?  Hmmm...lemme think....maybe you do have a point there. They do exhibit the same qualities. 

Read English?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Can someone teach Roudy to read English?


I read in English where you replaced the word Philistia with Palestine. You are so full of shit and hate that you even mutilate biblical verses. Tak tsk.


----------



## Roudy

So to conclude, you can't show me any references to Palestine, or where Jesus says he lives in Palestine etc.  in other words, epic fail.


----------



## Roudy

Here let me wave the white flag of defeat for you...no Palestine...you have NOTHING. Well to be exact you do have these cursed Philistines to falsely label as Palestinians. 

Listen up folks, this is GOOD.  According to Sherri....Jesus was a Phiistine!  Ha haha ha.  OMG!


----------



## irosie91

Roudy-----you forgot------the bible----old and new testament are ZIONIST 
FORGERIES  -----ask your local Imam        Zionists have been forging the 
old and new testament for thousands of years-------ie thousands of years 
before zionism existed


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy-----you forgot------the bible----old and new testament are ZIONIST
> FORGERIES  -----ask your local Imam        Zionists have been forging the
> old and new testament for thousands of years-------ie thousands of years
> before zionism existed


Yes that s correct. Jesus was a Philistine and a Muslim. Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And here is addressed more of the writers, Post Herodotus,   who wrote of the land called Palestine who lived before or contemporaneous with Jesus.


"Later writers such as*Polemon*and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder,*Dio Chrysostom,*Statius,*Plutarch*as well as Roman Judean writers*Philo of Alexandria*and*Josephus.[14]"

Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And here is addressed more of the writers, Post Herodotus,   who wrote of the land called Palestine who lived before or contemporaneous with Jesus.
> 
> 
> "Later writers such as*Polemon*and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder,*Dio Chrysostom,*Statius,*Plutarch*as well as Roman Judean writers*Philo of Alexandria*and*Josephus.[14]"
> 
> Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




 And still no clear borders is there, just a vague area on a map that is so named because the Romans wanted to humiliate the conquered Jews. No indigenous people, no borders, no capital city, no administration, no currency and no history.


----------



## MJB12741

Even if we concede that that Palestine existed from the 5th century BC, all Sherri has to do is consider that Israel existed since the 10th century BC & then use her magnificent brain to figure out who is stealing who's land.
Timeline History - photo.net


----------



## aris2chat

He saw god sitting on a throne, so he became a martyr.
People that touch the arc also died.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is addressed more of the writers, Post Herodotus,   who wrote of the land called Palestine who lived before or contemporaneous with Jesus.
> 
> 
> "Later writers such as*Polemon*and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder,*Dio Chrysostom,*Statius,*Plutarch*as well as Roman Judean writers*Philo of Alexandria*and*Josephus.[14]"
> 
> Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no clear borders is there, just a vague area on a map that is so named because the Romans wanted to humiliate the conquered Jews. No indigenous people, no borders, no capital city, no administration, no currency and no history.
Click to expand...


You apparently have not read the posts on this thread. 

Palestine has over 2400 years of history.

Of course, borders change over 2400 years.

The Father of History, Herodotus,  wrote of Palestine, not one single word about Israel or Jews.

I see very clearly who is doing a whole lot of lying about History.


----------



## MJB12741

Here it is by Sherri herself.  "Palestine has over 2400 years of history."

And Israel has over 3000 years of history.  So who is stealing who's land?

Brief History of Israel and the Jewish People









SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is addressed more of the writers, Post Herodotus,   who wrote of the land called Palestine who lived before or contemporaneous with Jesus.
> 
> 
> "Later writers such as*Polemon*and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder,*Dio Chrysostom,*Statius,*Plutarch*as well as Roman Judean writers*Philo of Alexandria*and*Josephus.[14]"
> 
> Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no clear borders is there, just a vague area on a map that is so named because the Romans wanted to humiliate the conquered Jews. No indigenous people, no borders, no capital city, no administration, no currency and no history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently have not read the posts on this thread.
> 
> Palestine has over 2400 years of history.
> 
> Of course, borders change over 2400 years.
> 
> The Father of History, Herodotus,  wrote of Palestine, not one single word about Israel or Jews.
> 
> I see very clearly who is doing a whole lot of lying about History.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is addressed more of the writers, Post Herodotus,   who wrote of the land called Palestine who lived before or contemporaneous with Jesus.
> 
> 
> "Later writers such as*Polemon*and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder,*Dio Chrysostom,*Statius,*Plutarch*as well as Roman Judean writers*Philo of Alexandria*and*Josephus.[14]"
> 
> Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no clear borders is there, just a vague area on a map that is so named because the Romans wanted to humiliate the conquered Jews. No indigenous people, no borders, no capital city, no administration, no currency and no history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently have not read the posts on this thread.
> 
> Palestine has over 2400 years of history.
> 
> Of course, borders change over 2400 years.
> 
> The Father of History, Herodotus,  wrote of Palestine, not one single word about Israel or Jews.
> 
> I see very clearly who is doing a whole lot of lying about History.
Click to expand...

You are.  You even said the Philistines are the same as the Palestinians. And then you took it one step further and mutilated Biblical verses in the Bible replacing Philistines with Palestinians. Forgetting of course, that they are the people God struck down. 

Fact is, you haven't shown us any reference to Palestine in the Bible, nor have you been able to show a single verse where Jesus or his followers refer to themselves as Palestinian. 

Just a bunch of bogus claims about Herodotus who was talking about Philistia which has nothing to do with Palestine.


----------



## Roudy

The Philistines Herodotus was referring to were Greek sea faring people. 

Are Arab Palestinians now Greek sea faring people?  What next?  Palestinians are related to ancient Chinese?  Ha ha ha. 

Still waiting for Palestine in the Bible. 

http://www.crystalinks.com/philistia.html

The Philistines formed part of the great naval confederacy, the "Sea Peoples", who had wandered, at the beginning of the 12th century BCE, from their homeland in southern Greece and the Aegean islands to the shores of the Mediterranean and repeatedly attacked Egypt during the later Nineteenth Dynasty. Though eventually repulsed by Ramesses III, he was, according to the theory, apparently unable to dislodge them from their settlements in Canaan.

Sea Peoples is the term used for a mysterious confederacy of ship-faring raiders who sailed into the eastern shores of the Mediterranean, invaded Cyprus, Hatti and the Levant, and attempted to enter Egyptian territory during the late 19th dynasty, and especially year 5 of Rameses III of the 20th Dynasty. The term "Sea Peoples" was never used in Egyptian records, but has been popularized in the last century.

The earliest mention of the Sea Peoples proper is in an inscription of the Egyptian king Merneptah, whose rule is usually dated from 1213 BC to 1204 BC, although mention of individual groups does occur earlier (for example Denyen, during the reign of Amenhotep III and Shardana, as mercenaries to Rameses II. Merneptah states that in the fifth year of his reign (1208 BC) he defeated an invasion of an allied force of Libyans and the Sea People, killing 6,000 soldiers and taking 9,000 prisoners.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel has 65 years of existence.

SOME Zionists do not know the history of the Zionist State.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Herodotus wrote of a Palestine that encompassed what is today Israel and Palestine and of a Palestine that even extended into Syria.

He most definitely was not writing simply of the coastal area once inhabited by the Philistines.

The name Palestine may have originated from the name Philistine, but it came to refer to a much broader area of land by the time of Herodotus.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Herodotus wrote of a Palestine that encompassed what is today Israel and Palestine and of a Palestine that even extended into Syria.
> 
> He most definitely was not writing simply of the coastal area once inhabited by the Philistines.
> 
> The name Palestine may have originated from the name Philistine, but it came to refer to a much broader area of land by the time of Herodotus.


Yes, the name Palestine did originate from Philistine. The Philistines are an extinct people and Philsitia and the Philistinians were eliminated, just like the Phoenicians and Phoenecia no longer exist.

When Jesus lived there was no Palestine. He was a Jew living in the land of Zion,aka Israel, and like all Jews he loved his people and his land. After the Roman invasion, the Romans changed the name of Israel to Palestine, because they were a people the Jews had defeated. Therefore, there was no Phlistia nor was there a Palestine during Jesus' time. But there sure was a Zion and the land of Israel. Both according to archeological proof as well as Biblical references.  Jesus lived during the time BEFORE the Roman invasion. So there could not have been a Palestine. 

 The land of Israel also became known as Palestine after the Roman invasion, and the Jews were the ONLY "Palestinians" for thousands of years up until 1967, when Arab invaders hijacked the name and started calling themselves by it, in the 1960's.   Which is why there is no mention of Palestine in the Koran either, because it signified the land of ISRAEL belonging to the Jews.  So Mohammad simply called it Israel and lay no claim to it.  

You're dismissed.


----------



## aris2chat

http://www.luc.edu/roman-emperors/sest01.htm

Map did not change till after 100 AD

http://www.luc.edu/roman-emperors/sest3.htm


----------



## Roudy

"Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred and seven, and these were they who furnished them:&#8211;the Phoenicians, together with the Syrians who dwell in Palestine furnished three hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion, and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence *they passed over and dwell in the country along the sea coast of Syria;* and this part of Syria and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine."
Herodotus, History 2:89

If people actually read the quote from Herodotus, they would realize he is referring a sea faring people that lived in the coastal areas.  Last I checked Judea and Samaria, Jerusalem, Bethlehem were NOT coastal areas.  OOOOPS,

Checkmate.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300


Like I said, no Palestine during Jesus' time. No way Jesus could have been a Palestinian. Period.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is addressed more of the writers, Post Herodotus,   who wrote of the land called Palestine who lived before or contemporaneous with Jesus.
> 
> 
> "Later writers such as*Polemon*and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder,*Dio Chrysostom,*Statius,*Plutarch*as well as Roman Judean writers*Philo of Alexandria*and*Josephus.[14]"
> 
> Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no clear borders is there, just a vague area on a map that is so named because the Romans wanted to humiliate the conquered Jews. No indigenous people, no borders, no capital city, no administration, no currency and no history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently have not read the posts on this thread.
> 
> Palestine has over 2400 years of history.
> 
> Of course, borders change over 2400 years.
> 
> The Father of History, Herodotus,  wrote of Palestine, not one single word about Israel or Jews.
> 
> I see very clearly who is doing a whole lot of lying about History.
Click to expand...



 God himself could have written about Palestine, it still does not prove that it is or was a sovereign nation with clearly defined borders. Lets take the pampas of south America that cuts across national borders, or the Gobi desert in Asia that does the same thing. Or even the corn belt in your very own USA that is no more than a poorly defined area that changes year on year. Even Wikipedia does not give it any more status than just being a region

Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 Palestine (Arabic: &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;* Filas&#7789;&#299;n, Falas&#7789;&#299;n, Filis&#7789;&#299;n; Greek: &#928;&#945;&#955;&#945;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#943;&#957;&#951;, Palaistin&#275;; Latin: Palaestina; Hebrew: &#1508;&#1500;&#1513;&#1514;&#1497;&#1504;&#1492; Palestina) is a geographic region in Western Asia between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River. It is sometimes considered to include adjoining territories. The name was used by Ancient Greek writers, and was later used for the Roman province Syria Palaestina, the Byzantine Palaestina Prima and the Umayyad and Abbasid province of Jund Filastin. The region is also known as the Land of Israel (Hebrew: &#1488;&#1512;&#1509;&#1470;&#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500; Eretz-Yisra'el),[1] the Holy Land, the Southern Levant,[2] Cisjordan, and historically has been known by other names including Canaan, Southern Syria and Jerusalem.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> "Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred and seven, and these were they who furnished them:the Phoenicians, together with the Syrians who dwell in Palestine furnished three hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion, and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence *they passed over and dwell in the country along the sea coast of Syria;* and this part of Syria and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine."
> Herodotus, History 2:89
> 
> If people actually read the quote from Herodotus, they would realize he is referring a sea faring people that lived to the coastal areas.  Last I checked Judea and Samaria, Jerusalem, Bethlehem were NOT coastal areas.  OOOOPS,
> 
> Checkmate.



Phoenicians had quite a few towns along the coast.  They sailed around Africa, to the UK, to India and perhaps to the coast of the US.  They set up colonies around the Mediterranean.  They traded oil, class, fabric, they had dyes in purple, blue and red that they were famous for.  
Philistines were invaders from the Aegean.
Pork eaters.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel has 65 years of existence.
> 
> SOME Zionists do not know the history of the Zionist State.




 WRONG as Israel existed 3,000 year ago, and I see you still insist on using RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED NAZI terms. 
 Here is a map of Palestine as it was in 1947, with the partion plan superimposed on it






  Boundaries of Roman Syria Palaestina, where dashed green line shows the boundary between Byzantine Palaestina Prima (later Jund Filastin) and Palaestina Secunda (later Jund al-Urdunn), as well as Palaestina Salutaris (later Jebel et-Tih and the Jifar)

  Borders of Mandatory Palestine in red

  Borders of the State of Palestine (West Bank and Gaza Strip) in blue


----------



## irosie91

Fellow posters-----I have an advantage in discussing sherri's view of biblical history---
---because I have had close assocations with muslims for more then 45 years and even 
visited mosques.      Sherri considers the bible to be a lump of idiotic dung and she 
rejects every word of it other than those words she can use and twist to attempt to 
justify genocide upon jews.    As to archaelogical findings----they are all forgeries. 
There are other issues----like  Hebrew is not really a language---it is a kind of muddled 
and messed up dialect of arabic.     Most important----Muhummad invented felafel and pita 
and jesus would rather slit and throat than do the  weenie "turn the cheek" thing


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300



My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.

There are maps and there are maps.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has 65 years of existence.
> 
> SOME Zionists do not know the history of the Zionist State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as Israel existed 3,000 year ago, and I see you still insist on using RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED NAZI terms.
> Here is a map of Palestine as it was in 1947, with the partion plan superimposed on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boundaries of Roman Syria Palaestina, where dashed green line shows the boundary between Byzantine Palaestina Prima (later Jund Filastin) and Palaestina Secunda (later Jund al-Urdunn), as well as Palaestina Salutaris (later Jebel et-Tih and the Jifar)
> 
> Borders of Mandatory Palestine in red
> 
> Borders of the State of Palestine (West Bank and Gaza Strip) in blue
Click to expand...


Israel declared herself a state in 1948.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
Click to expand...



Don't let Mrs. Sherri fool your Aris.  Not only will she be making a mess of Black Eyed Peas for her Iranian gang tomorrow, but she will also be celebrating Jesus' Circumcision Day with the church ladies which of course falls on New Year's Day.

Black Eyed Peas - New Year's Eve Traditions in the South - Recipes for Luck and Prosperity in the New Year


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I see very clearly who is doing a whole lot of lying about History.


Didn't know Bumberlyn was into denial and Historical Revisionism in addition to Perversion of Current events..  but should have assumed it

allaboutarchaeology.org
http://www.allaboutarchaeology.org/Biblical-Archaeology.htm
Biblical Archaeology



> "*The Merneptah Stele* (also known as the *Israel Stele*) is an upright stone slab measuring over seven feet tall that contains carved hieroglyphic text dating to approximately* 1230 BC.* The Egyptian stele describes the military victories of Pharaoh Merneptah and includes the *earliest mention of "Israel" outside the Bible.* Although the specific battles covered by the stele are not included in the Bible, the stele establishes Extra-Biblical Evidence that the Israelites were already living as a people in ancient Canaan by 1230 BC.
> 
> In addition to the Stele, a large wall picture was discovered in the great *Karnak Temple of Luxor* (ancient Thebes), which shows *battle scenes between the Egyptians and Israelites*. These scenes have also been attributed to Pharaoh Merneptah and date to *approximately 1209 BC.* The Karnak Temple also contains records of Pharaoh Shishak'smilitary victories about 280 years later. Specifically, the *Shishak Relief* depicts Egypt's victory over King Rehoboam in about *925 BC*, when Solomon's Temple in Judah was plundered...."
> 
> Outside Egypt, we also discover a Wealth of evidence for the early Israelites. The *Moabite Stone (Mesha Stele)* is a three-foot stone slab discovered near Dibon, East of the Dead Sea, that describes the reign of Mesha, King of Moab, around *850 BC. *According to Genesis 19, the Moabites were neighbors of the Israelites. The stele covers victories by King Omri and Ahab of Israel against Moab, and Mesha's later victories on behalf of Moab against King Ahab's descendants..... *The Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser* is a seven-foot, four-sided pillar of basalt that describes the victories of King Shalmaneser III of Assyria. Dated to about* 841 BC*, the Obelisk was discovered in the ancient palace of Nimrud and shows *Israel's King Jehu* kneeling before the Assyrian king in humble tribute...."
> 
> The House of David and Solomon's Temple
> 
> Biblical archaeology covering ancient Israeli kings and culture received a huge lift in 1994 when archaeologists discovered a stone inscription at the ancient city of Dan, which refers to the "House of David." *The House of David Inscription (Tel Dan Inscription)* is important because it's the first ancient reference to King David outside the Bible. Specifically, the stone is a victory pillar of a King in Damascus dated about 250 years after David's reign, which mentions a *"king of Israel"* (probably Joram, son of Ahab) and a king of the "House of David" (probably Ahaziah of Judah).
> 
> Another important find is the* House of Yahweh Ostracon, *which is a pottery shard dated to about *800 BC* that contains a written receipt for a donation of silver shekels to Solomon's Temple. Written approximately 130 years after the completion of the Temple, this appears to be the earliest mention of Solomon's Temple outside the Bible...



The Merneptah Stele, 1230 BC


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let Mrs. Sherri fool your Aris.  Not only will she be making a mess of Black Eyed Peas for her Iranian gang tomorrow, but she will also be celebrating Jesus' Circumcision Day with the church ladies which of course falls on New Year's Day.
> 
> Black Eyed Peas - New Year's Eve Traditions in the South - Recipes for Luck and Prosperity in the New Year
Click to expand...



I used Roman maps to show the change of provinces.  Israel back then was divided between kings Rome put there.
Bible maps later in the period muslim occupation labeled the region palestine, from the roman/byzantine name


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
Click to expand...

Again, there was no Palestine when Jesus lived. Palestine became the name for Israel after the Jesus' death and the Roman invasion.  That is actually one of Christianity's tenements, Jesus' prediction of the fall of the temple and conquest of Zion aka Jerusalem.  

So, to recap, not only are you ignorant about history, you are also ignorant about Christianity.  Which supposedly, is what you claim to be.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has 65 years of existence.
> 
> SOME Zionists do not know the history of the Zionist State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as Israel existed 3,000 year ago, and I see you still insist on using RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED NAZI terms.
> Here is a map of Palestine as it was in 1947, with the partion plan superimposed on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boundaries of Roman Syria Palaestina, where dashed green line shows the boundary between Byzantine Palaestina Prima (later Jund Filastin) and Palaestina Secunda (later Jund al-Urdunn), as well as Palaestina Salutaris (later Jebel et-Tih and the Jifar)
> 
> Borders of Mandatory Palestine in red
> 
> Borders of the State of Palestine (West Bank and Gaza Strip) in blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel declared herself a state in 1948.
Click to expand...

Oh Gawd.  Can someone be any dumber?  Why are all the Pali supporters always the mentally ill, stupid, and ignorant. Is that a prerequisite?


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let Mrs. Sherri fool your Aris.  Not only will she be making a mess of Black Eyed Peas for her Iranian gang tomorrow, but she will also be celebrating Jesus' Circumcision Day with the church ladies which of course falls on New Year's Day.
> 
> Black Eyed Peas - New Year's Eve Traditions in the South - Recipes for Luck and Prosperity in the New Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used Roman maps to show the change of provinces.  Israel back then was divided between kings Rome put there.
> Bible maps later in the period muslim occupation labeled the region palestine, from the roman/byzantine name
Click to expand...

Sherri will take her youtube propaganda maps and garbage Islamist /neo Nazi websites any day of the week over factual information. It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred and seven, and these were they who furnished them:&#8211;the Phoenicians, together with the Syrians who dwell in Palestine furnished three hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion, and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence *they passed over and dwell in the country along the sea coast of Syria;* and this part of Syria and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine."
> Herodotus, History 2:89
> 
> If people actually read the quote from Herodotus, they would realize he is referring a sea faring people that lived to the coastal areas.  Last I checked Judea and Samaria, Jerusalem, Bethlehem were NOT coastal areas.  OOOOPS,
> 
> Checkmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenicians had quite a few towns along the coast.  They sailed around Africa, to the UK, to India and perhaps to the coast of the US.  They set up colonies around the Mediterranean.  They traded oil, class, fabric, they had dyes in purple, blue and red that they were famous for.
> Philistines were invaders from the Aegean.
> Pork eaters.
Click to expand...

Well according to Sherri the Philistines in the Bible, the same people that were destroyed and became extinct, are the same as the Palestinians. Other than it being factually and historically incorrect I agree with the comparison. Both are hateful, depraved, barbaric, violent people that angered God and caused Him to deal harshly with them. 

Hey, maybe they are related. Who knows. If only you can show how non Semitic Aegean people are related to Arabs we would have a perfect fit.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred and seven, and these were they who furnished them:the Phoenicians, together with the Syrians who dwell in Palestine furnished three hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion, and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence *they passed over and dwell in the country along the sea coast of Syria;* and this part of Syria and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine."
> Herodotus, History 2:89
> 
> If people actually read the quote from Herodotus, they would realize he is referring a sea faring people that lived to the coastal areas.  Last I checked Judea and Samaria, Jerusalem, Bethlehem were NOT coastal areas.  OOOOPS,
> 
> Checkmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenicians had quite a few towns along the coast.  They sailed around Africa, to the UK, to India and perhaps to the coast of the US.  They set up colonies around the Mediterranean.  They traded oil, class, fabric, they had dyes in purple, blue and red that they were famous for.
> Philistines were invaders from the Aegean.
> Pork eaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well according to Sherri the Philistines in the Bible, the same people that were destroyed and became extinct, are the same as the Palestinians. Other than it being factually and historically incorrect I agree with the comparison. Both are hateful, depraved, barbaric, violent people that angered God and caused Him to deal harshly with them.
> 
> Hey, maybe they are related. Who knows. If only you can show how non Semitic Aegean people are related to Arabs we would have a perfect fit.
Click to expand...


DNA test that tell you your heritage, family tree of nations, are less than $100.  It could tell how much arab, greek, european, etc., that you have.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenicians had quite a few towns along the coast.  They sailed around Africa, to the UK, to India and perhaps to the coast of the US.  They set up colonies around the Mediterranean.  They traded oil, class, fabric, they had dyes in purple, blue and red that they were famous for.
> Philistines were invaders from the Aegean.
> Pork eaters.
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to Sherri the Philistines in the Bible, the same people that were destroyed and became extinct, are the same as the Palestinians. Other than it being factually and historically incorrect I agree with the comparison. Both are hateful, depraved, barbaric, violent people that angered God and caused Him to deal harshly with them.
> 
> Hey, maybe they are related. Who knows. If only you can show how non Semitic Aegean people are related to Arabs we would have a perfect fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA test that tell you your heritage, family tree of nations, are less than $100.  It could tell how much arab, greek, european, etc., that you have.
Click to expand...

And Palestinians have been proven to be genetically identical to their neighboring Arab Jordanian, Egyptian, and Syrian brethren.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was not a Zionist.

And Jesus lived in Palestine.

TIME still for Zionists to accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior, but time is running out. 

Consider your choices carefully.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And Jesus lived in Palestine.
> 
> TIME still for Zionists to accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior, but time is running out.
> 
> Consider your choices carefully.


Non of which are true, in fact the opposite has been proven in this thread. Jesus was indeed a Zionist Jew, and there no mention of Palestine in the Bible. 



Psalm 132:13 ESV / 44 helpful votes

For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:

Isaiah 60:14 ESV / 39 helpful votes

The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.

Psalm 87:2 ESV / 33 helpful votes

The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.

Isaiah 51:3 ESV / 26 helpful votes

For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.

Isaiah 35:10 ESV / 25 helpful votes

And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Isaiah 51:16 ESV / 22 helpful votes

And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, &#8216;You are my people.&#8217;&#8221;

Psalm 48:11 ESV / 20 helpful votes

Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!

Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes

Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!

Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.

Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes

Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.

Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 16 helpful votes

Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.

Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes

And of Zion it shall be said, &#8220;This one and that one were born in her&#8221;; for the Most High himself will establish her.

Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes

And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, &#8220;The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;

Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes

As it is written, &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;

Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes

For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.

Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 15 helpful votes

The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: &#8220;Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?&#8221;

Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes

By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, &#8220;Sing us one of the songs of Zion!&#8221; How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!

Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes

By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.

Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes

Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.

Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!

Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes

The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, &#8220;Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us.&#8221; He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, &#8220;As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.&#8221;

Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes

&#8220;Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8216;Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.&#8217;&#8221;

Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes

&#8220;And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,&#8221; declares the Lord.

Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The voice of your watchmen&#8212;they lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.

Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes

How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, &#8220;Your God reigns.&#8221;

Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes

But Zion said, &#8220;The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.&#8221;

Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, &#8220;Behold your God!&#8221;

Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!

Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 14 helpful votes

But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.

Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.

Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.

Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,

Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.

Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes

Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8220;Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.&#8221;

Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes

And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes

Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!

Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes

It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.

Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes

But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.

Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,

Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.

Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah

Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes

Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes

&#8220;Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.

Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes

Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!

Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes

For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.

Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes

It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: &#8220;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths.&#8221; For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.

Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes

A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.

Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes

But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,

John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes

&#8220;Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!&#8221;

Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes

On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: &#8220;Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.

Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes

&#8220;Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!


----------



## Roudy

Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes

For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: &#8216;Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.&#8217;&#8221;

Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes

Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.

Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes

O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah

1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes

The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, &#8220;Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander.&#8221; And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.

1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes

For it stands in Scripture: &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;

Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes

Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes

Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.&#8217;&#8221;

Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes

The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.

Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes

For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: &#8216;It is Zion, for whom no one cares!&#8217;

Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, &#8220;If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned.&#8221; Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, &#8220;I tremble with fear.&#8221; But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,

Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.

Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes

So the angel who talked with me said to me, &#8216;Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.

Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes

&#8220;So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.

Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;

Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes

They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, &#8216;Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.&#8217;

Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: &#8216;How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.&#8217;&#8221;

2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.

1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes

The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.

2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.

2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes

This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: &#8220;She despises you, she scorns you&#8212; the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you&#8212; the daughter of Jerusalem.

1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.

2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes

As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.

2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes

And it was told King David, &#8220;The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God.&#8221; So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.

2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.

John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes

&#8220;For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.

Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes

For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.

Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes

&#8220;Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.&#8221;

1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes

David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.

1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.

2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.

2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you off&#8221;&#8212;thinking, &#8220;David cannot come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, &#8220;Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack &#8216;the lame and the blind,&#8217; who are hated by David's soul.&#8221; Therefore it is said, &#8220;The blind and the lame shall not come into the house.&#8221; And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.

Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes

Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.

Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes

A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes

Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.

Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes

The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.

Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes

Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, &#8216;My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,&#8217;

Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes

The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.

Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes

These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,

1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes

Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.

Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes

When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.

Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes

The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, &#8220;Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!&#8221;

Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes

But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.

Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes

Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.&#8221;

Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes

I said in my heart, &#8220;Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself.&#8221; But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, &#8220;It is mad,&#8221; and of pleasure, &#8220;What use is it?&#8221; I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with wine&#8212;my heart still guiding me with wisdom&#8212;and how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.


----------



## Roudy

Considering all these references to Zion and God's love for it, one can only wonder which Bible Sherri is talking about.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Considering all these references to Zion and God's love for it, one can only wonder which Bible Sherri is talking about.



It should be obvious to anyone who has read the bible that sherri never did.    
She is not alone ----MOST people have not.    She cites propagandaist nonsense 
that  makes fraudulent and misleading reference to biblical passages.     The jihado-
nazi literature is chock full of such crap.     I have to admit-----none of my siblings read 
the bible-----not for lack of education----we all attained  the equivalent of  Ph-d level ---
sherri also claims to have done so-----I would value a law school and passing the bar 
about  Ph-d level------but she never read the bible      I have a sister-in-law who 
attended a prestigous college.    I am not sure of her actual academic level---but 
she majored in english literature and ------cited a poem in a manner which made 
it clear that she did not understand the biblical allusion.    I corrected her and she 
---VERY CYNICALLY chided    "you actually read the bible"???      Almost all of the 
muslims I have known well were either Iranian or southeast asian---NONE HAD 
READ THE KORAN-----and,----of course none had read the bible-----but they all 
had OPINIONS --------very much like sherri's

Mosque "sermons"  include some discussion on the bible ---weird but true---
I witnessed it


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
Click to expand...



 Then all your Bibles are the King James ones that show the map of Israel as it was when Jesus was around.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



 No one disputes that Palestine has been around for 2000 years, but look at your maps and you see that what you call Palestine is actually Judea. The real Palestine is about 5 times this size and extends into what is today Jordan, Syria, Egypt and Lebanon. So are you advocating that the Palestinians should be claiming all those lands and a right of return as well. Or are you just a GODLESS ISLAMIC STOOGE THAT HATES JEWS AND WANTS TO FINISH THE FINAL SOLUTION


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has 65 years of existence.
> 
> SOME Zionists do not know the history of the Zionist State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as Israel existed 3,000 year ago, and I see you still insist on using RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED NAZI terms.
> Here is a map of Palestine as it was in 1947, with the partion plan superimposed on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boundaries of Roman Syria Palaestina, where dashed green line shows the boundary between Byzantine Palaestina Prima (later Jund Filastin) and Palaestina Secunda (later Jund al-Urdunn), as well as Palaestina Salutaris (later Jebel et-Tih and the Jifar)
> 
> Borders of Mandatory Palestine in red
> 
> Borders of the State of Palestine (West Bank and Gaza Strip) in blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel declared herself a state in 1948.
Click to expand...




 With the full blessing of the UN don't forget, making it a legal act in the eyes of the International community. It was prepared to exist within the proposed borders but islam wanted everything so attacked the women and children of Israel in force. But God was on the side of the Jews and they beat the combined arab armies back to their homelands. In the process Israel gained some land but lost a lot more to the arab armies, land that is still held by muslims by the way


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And Jesus lived in Palestine.
> 
> TIME still for Zionists to accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior, but time is running out.
> 
> Consider your choices carefully.




 Read your Bible again and see were Jesus says that Isreal has the right to exist inside its own borders free from aggression. The very tenents of Zionism that you so hate.

 Jesus lived in Judea that was renamed Palestine by the romans as an insult to God.

 Time still for NAZI JEW HATERS to admit they are wrong and accept that Jesus was a Zionist Jew


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoenall said:


> SherriPalestineunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-E 1
> 
> Map did not change till after 100 AD
> 
> S-E 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then all your Bibles are the King James ones that show the map of Israel as it was when Jesus was around.
Click to expand...


Bibles for 2000.years depict maps of Palestine. 

The emerging of Israel as  a state in 1948 does not change these facts.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriPalestineunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all your Bibles are the King James ones that show the map of Israel as it was when Jesus was around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bibles for 2000.years depict maps of Palestine.
> 
> The emerging of Israel as  a state in 1948 does not change these facts.
Click to expand...



Sherri seems to imagine that she has a  2000 year old bible ----not only a 2000 
year old bible-----but one that has a  MAP!!!!!       And to think......I waited hours 
in line just to see the dead sea scrolls!!!!!       Where is aris----she has lots of knowlege 
about antiquities ------and can help sherri get her marvelous artifact into the right hands.  

I wonder in what language  her 2000 year old bible is------"SOUTHERN DRAWL"???


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sherri has been knocking back the sherry!


----------



## irosie91

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri has been knocking back the sherry!



Its probably one of those GIDEON bibles-----she probably picked it up out of the 
bedstand of a  flop-house and some  sauced out jerk with a sense of humor wrote 
   "I FOUND THIS ANCIENT BIBLE IN AN EGYPTIAN PYRAMID"----right under the 
        sticker that reads      "I DRINK BUD" -------and a few telephone numbers 
        with the added notation    "service 24 hours per day"------"free condoms"


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriPalestineunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Bible maps all show the land called Palestine when Jesus lived.
> 
> There are maps and there are maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all your Bibles are the King James ones that show the map of Israel as it was when Jesus was around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bibles for 2000.years depict maps of Palestine.
> 
> The emerging of Israel as  a state in 1948 does not change these facts.
Click to expand...

So, you can't show us where Jesus or his followers refer to living in Palestine, nor can you show us where a Palestine is mentioned anywhere in the Old Testament either. Just a map someone put on a Bible thousands of years later. 

Still nothing. How pathetic and shallow your cause is.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all your Bibles are the King James ones that show the map of Israel as it was when Jesus was around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibles for 2000.years depict maps of Palestine.
> 
> The emerging of Israel as  a state in 1948 does not change these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you can't show us where Jesus or his followers refer to living in Palestine, nor can you show us where a Palestine is mentioned anywhere in the Old Testament either. Just a map someone put on a Bible thousands of years later.
> 
> Still nothing. How pathetic and shallow your cause is.
Click to expand...




ROUDY!!!!!     be careful-----do YOU realize that you are addressing a person 
who has  IN HER POSSESSION-----a 2000 year old copy of the New Testament???

I am utterly fascinated      I still want to know MORE.     In what language was it 
written and-----on what sort of paper-----I would like to get the INK ANALYZED too---
Hubby told me that as a kid------his dad sent him to live for a few months with a scribe 
of the good old days------who taught him how to make paper-----and how to make 
INK------a kind of ink like they used on the dead sea scrolls-----stuff that lasts virtually 
FOREVER.    -----but .....alas----he forgot the recipe.     It has something to do with the 
bark of some sort of tree.     Now be nice to sherri-----she is holding a  TREASURE


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bibles for 2000.years depict maps of Palestine.
> 
> The emerging of Israel as  a state in 1948 does not change these facts.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you can't show us where Jesus or his followers refer to living in Palestine, nor can you show us where a Palestine is mentioned anywhere in the Old Testament either. Just a map someone put on a Bible thousands of years later.
> 
> Still nothing. How pathetic and shallow your cause is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROUDY!!!!!     be careful-----do YOU realize that you are addressing a person
> who has  IN HER POSSESSION-----a 2000 year old copy of the New Testament???
> 
> I am utterly fascinated      I still want to know MORE.     In what language was it
> written and-----on what sort of paper-----I would like to get the INK ANALYZED too---
> Hubby told me that as a kid------his dad sent him to live for a few months with a scribe
> of the good old days------who taught him how to make paper-----and how to make
> INK------a kind of ink like they used on the dead sea scrolls-----stuff that lasts virtually
> FOREVER.    -----but .....alas----he forgot the recipe.     It has something to do with the
> bark of some sort of tree.     Now be nice to sherri-----she is holding a  TREASURE
Click to expand...

I think she stole that Bible from the Louvre in Paris.  It's older than the Dead Sea scrolls.  It was written by Jesus of Philistia and his Philistinian followers. You see, according to Sherri, Jesus is related to Goliath and not King David, king of Zion as Jews falsely believe.


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all your Bibles are the King James ones that show the map of Israel as it was when Jesus was around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibles for 2000.years depict maps of Palestine.
> 
> The emerging of Israel as  a state in 1948 does not change these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri seems to imagine that she has a  2000 year old bible ----not only a 2000
> year old bible-----but one that has a  MAP!!!!!       And to think......I waited hours
> in line just to see the dead sea scrolls!!!!!       Where is aris----she has lots of knowlege
> about antiquities ------and can help sherri get her marvelous artifact into the right hands.
> 
> I wonder in what language  her 2000 year old bible is------"SOUTHERN DRAWL"???
Click to expand...


I have old maps, copies of old maps and books more than 60 yrs old with old maps.
Philistines are not given borders but simply marked that in the general area is where they lived during the early jewish tribes and kingdoms.
I have maps of Phoenician city states along the coast with borders shifting north or south throughout the centuries.  
No kingdom, state or nation of palestine.  They were city states but did not form federations as did Phoenicians.  Region, province, sanjuk usually as part of aram or syria, even as part of egypt.  Maps depicting the period of david and solomon kingdoms through the byzantines, mukluks and ottomans, none have a separate distinct palestine with borders.  A vague area on the map referred to as philistia, palastinoi, palastium or some variation of palestine.
Nothing specifically palestine before 70 AD, and most maps did use the name till well after 100 AD.
Give me a specific period and I can try to scan a map or part of a map and upload to one of the photoshare sites that will give me a link.  Does it matter if the maps are in Arabic or other languages?  Some of my maps are.
Check some the historical maps online.  Most will give a general placement of the region for palestine but without distinct lines.  Perhaps a gradual change of water color on the maps to distinguish regions.  Some will not even list palestine at all.


----------



## irosie91

Sheeeesh,    aris---must you spoil ALL THE FUN----with hard reality?


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> Sheeeesh,    aris---must you spoil ALL THE FUN----with hard reality?



oops


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeesh,    aris---must you spoil ALL THE FUN----with hard reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops
Click to expand...

We've all been wrong. Jesus' crown actually said "Jesus, King Of the Philistines"!


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeesh,    aris---must you spoil ALL THE FUN----with hard reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've all been wrong. Jesus' crown actually said "Jesus, King Of the Philistines"!
Click to expand...



OH GEE!!!   quick ----where is aris?      uhm.....If I remember correctly LOTS AND LOTS 
of very important works of art------depicting the crucifixtion -----have some words on them--
here and there alluding to    that   "king of the jews" thing-------and even some big artistic 
crosses ----------they will ALL HAVE TO BE FIXED      But I am not sure----the stuff I saw 
was not in english-----latin letters-----I think ?????????????????????????????????????

     help............help...................help.......................


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops
> 
> 
> 
> We've all been wrong. Jesus' crown actually said "Jesus, King Of the Philistines"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE!!!   quick ----where is aris?      uhm.....If I remember correctly LOTS AND LOTS
> of very important works of art------depicting the crucifixtion -----have some words on them--
> here and there alluding to    that   "king of the jews" thing-------and even some big artistic
> crosses ----------they will ALL HAVE TO BE FIXED      But I am not sure----the stuff I saw
> was not in english-----latin letters-----I think ?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> help............help...................help.......................
Click to expand...

Sorry to tell you, Sherria's bible and maps are in English.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've all been wrong. Jesus' crown actually said "Jesus, King Of the Philistines"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE!!!   quick ----where is aris?      uhm.....If I remember correctly LOTS AND LOTS
> of very important works of art------depicting the crucifixtion -----have some words on them--
> here and there alluding to    that   "king of the jews" thing-------and even some big artistic
> crosses ----------they will ALL HAVE TO BE FIXED      But I am not sure----the stuff I saw
> was not in english-----latin letters-----I think ?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> help............help...................help.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to tell you, Sherria's bible and maps are in English.
Click to expand...



Of course.     Do you not recall the words of  PROFESSOR HIGGINS?       ----
In his first encounter with  ELIZA DOOLITTLE---the flower girl. -----
he castigates her for her very poor english----and LAUDS  the  
ENGLISH LANGUAGE as  ....................

                ***** THE LANGUAGE OF THE BIBLE******

    everyone knows that the language of the bible is ENGLISH


----------



## MJB12741

The Egyptian Merneptah Stele proves Israel's existence in 1230 BC.  No mention af any "Palestine" to be found at this time.  In fact, no mention of any "Palestine to be found until the 5th century BC.  So once again, who is stealing who's land? 




abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see very clearly who is doing a whole lot of lying about History.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know Bumberlyn was into denial and Historical Revisionism in addition to Perversion of Current events..  but should have assumed it
> 
> allaboutarchaeology.org
> Biblical Archaeology
> Biblical Archaeology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*The Merneptah Stele* (also known as the *Israel Stele*) is an upright stone slab measuring over seven feet tall that contains carved hieroglyphic text dating to approximately* 1230 BC.* The Egyptian stele describes the military victories of Pharaoh Merneptah and includes the *earliest mention of "Israel" outside the Bible.* Although the specific battles covered by the stele are not included in the Bible, the stele establishes Extra-Biblical Evidence that the Israelites were already living as a people in ancient Canaan by 1230 BC.
> 
> In addition to the Stele, a large wall picture was discovered in the great *Karnak Temple of Luxor* (ancient Thebes), which shows *battle scenes between the Egyptians and Israelites*. These scenes have also been attributed to Pharaoh Merneptah and date to *approximately 1209 BC.* The Karnak Temple also contains records of Pharaoh Shishak'smilitary victories about 280 years later. Specifically, the *Shishak Relief* depicts Egypt's victory over King Rehoboam in about *925 BC*, when Solomon's Temple in Judah was plundered...."
> 
> Outside Egypt, we also discover a Wealth of evidence for the early Israelites. The *Moabite Stone (Mesha Stele)* is a three-foot stone slab discovered near Dibon, East of the Dead Sea, that describes the reign of Mesha, King of Moab, around *850 BC. *According to Genesis 19, the Moabites were neighbors of the Israelites. The stele covers victories by King Omri and Ahab of Israel against Moab, and Mesha's later victories on behalf of Moab against King Ahab's descendants..... *The Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser* is a seven-foot, four-sided pillar of basalt that describes the victories of King Shalmaneser III of Assyria. Dated to about* 841 BC*, the Obelisk was discovered in the ancient palace of Nimrud and shows *Israel's King Jehu* kneeling before the Assyrian king in humble tribute...."
> 
> The House of David and Solomon's Temple
> 
> Biblical archaeology covering ancient Israeli kings and culture received a huge lift in 1994 when archaeologists discovered a stone inscription at the ancient city of Dan, which refers to the "House of David." *The House of David Inscription (Tel Dan Inscription)* is important because it's the first ancient reference to King David outside the Bible. Specifically, the stone is a victory pillar of a King in Damascus dated about 250 years after David's reign, which mentions a *"king of Israel"* (probably Joram, son of Ahab) and a king of the "House of David" (probably Ahaziah of Judah).
> 
> Another important find is the* House of Yahweh Ostracon, *which is a pottery shard dated to about *800 BC* that contains a written receipt for a donation of silver shekels to Solomon's Temple. Written approximately 130 years after the completion of the Temple, this appears to be the earliest mention of Solomon's Temple outside the Bible...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Merneptah Stele, 1230 BC
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've all been wrong. Jesus' crown actually said "Jesus, King Of the Philistines"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE!!!   quick ----where is aris?      uhm.....If I remember correctly LOTS AND LOTS
> of very important works of art------depicting the crucifixtion -----have some words on them--
> here and there alluding to    that   "king of the jews" thing-------and even some big artistic
> crosses ----------they will ALL HAVE TO BE FIXED      But I am not sure----the stuff I saw
> was not in english-----latin letters-----I think ?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> help............help...................help.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to tell you, Sherria's bible and maps are in English.
Click to expand...



500yrs only


----------



## MJB12741

Any mention of "Palestine" is far more recent than I would have thought.  Time long overdue for Israel to find a way to send the Palestinian squatters back to their indigenous homelands.

Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wikipedia Propaganda Attack" on YouTube


----------



## aris2chat

balanced and accurate not palestinian or antisemitic propaganda filling Wikipedia.  It is not about promoting zionist propaganda


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wikipedia Propaganda Attack" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrsJNVcPUpU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


So why do you use Wikipedia then...Because it suits your agenda?

Still looking for Palestine in the Bible?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> balanced and accurate not palestinian or antisemitic propaganda filling Wikipedia.  It is not about promoting zionist propaganda



Watch "Wikipedia - Jewish Biased Website" on YouTube


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> balanced and accurate not palestinian or antisemitic propaganda filling Wikipedia.  It is not about promoting zionist propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Wikipedia - Jewish Biased Website" on YouTube
Click to expand...



 Yet even more people say that it is biased in favour of the muslims

Blog: Pro-Islamic Bias in Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

The fact still remains that the land was Israel long before any mention of a Palestine.  And yet Israel still allows the Palestinian squatters to remain so they can kill Israeli's.  Time to end the occupation & send the squatters back to their indigenous homelands.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Perhaps time to stop agricultural cooperation with Gaza too.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> balanced and accurate not palestinian or antisemitic propaganda filling Wikipedia.  It is not about promoting zionist propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Wikipedia - Jewish Biased Website" on YouTube
Click to expand...

Poor Sherri couldn't find Palestine in the Bible so her new topic is "Zionist Wikipedia". 

One can only laugh at the desperation of this lost case.


----------



## Jos

MJB12741 said:


> The fact still remains that the land was Israel long before any mention of a Palestine.  And yet Israel still allows the Palestinian squatters to remain so they can kill Israeli's.  Time to end the occupation & send the squatters back to their indigenous homelands.


Most jew squatters in Palestine are from Europe, send them back


----------



## irosie91

Jos said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact still remains that the land was Israel long before any mention of a Palestine.  And yet Israel still allows the Palestinian squatters to remain so they can kill Israeli's.  Time to end the occupation & send the squatters back to their indigenous homelands.
> 
> 
> 
> Most jew squatters in Palestine are from Europe, send them back
Click to expand...


The majority of Israelis were BORN in israel  -------all of your fellow nazi pigs are pigs


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact still remains that the land was Israel long before any mention of a Palestine.  And yet Israel still allows the Palestinian squatters to remain so they can kill Israeli's.  Time to end the occupation & send the squatters back to their indigenous homelands.
> 
> 
> 
> Most jew squatters in Palestine are from Europe, send them back
Click to expand...

Nah, most Israelis today are actually Jews that had to flee Muslim savages, or their descendants. Besides, why should Jews leave their holy land, and the land of their ancestors, a land that they've kept a presence for over 3000 years?  Don't Muslims have plenty of other shitholes to go to?


----------



## Billo_Really

*When Jesus comes back to earth, the first thing HE's going to do, is torch Israel.*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Billo_Really said:


> *When Jesus comes back to earth, the first thing HE's going to do, is torch Israel.*



Considering Israel is a Jewish State and Jews don't recognize Jesus, and have G-d on their side, then you know what you can do with your opinion.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Considering Israel is a Jewish State and Jews don't recognize Jesus, and have G-d on their side, then you know what you can do with your opinion.


Seeings how GOD is pretty pissed off at Zionists thinking they are HIM and   not pulling the proper building permits in the creation of Israel, I think GOD will approve of Jesus "red-tagging" the country in preparation for the proposed Devine re-building project to be done at a later date.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And there is Israels problem, it is a state that sets itself above God, even.

Idolatry is the sin in that.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And there is Israels problem, it is a state that sets itself above God, even.
> 
> Idolatry is the sin in that.




And then there is the REAL problem of the isa/allah worshippers-----not only do they worship a rapist pig-----their disgusting sluts get exicted over the vile males of the 
group who mutilate children-------their children are born as a result of  "lets mutilate"  
excitement


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Israel is a Jewish State and Jews don't recognize Jesus, and have G-d on their side, then you know what you can do with your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeings how GOD is pretty pissed off at Zionists thinking they are HIM and   not pulling the proper building permits in the creation of Israel, I think GOD will approve of Jesus "red-tagging" the country in preparation for the proposed Devine re-building project to be done at a later date.
Click to expand...



No law says Israel cannot build, and in fact international law obliges the Israelis to build and countries to support Israel's plans to build.  Israel, all of it, is Jewish land so if you are going to bring G-d into it, He gave it to the Jews as their heritage.  Don't like it?


----------



## irosie91

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Israel is a Jewish State and Jews don't recognize Jesus, and have G-d on their side, then you know what you can do with your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeings how GOD is pretty pissed off at Zionists thinking they are HIM and   not pulling the proper building permits in the creation of Israel, I think GOD will approve of Jesus "red-tagging" the country in preparation for the proposed Devine re-building project to be done at a later date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No law says Israel cannot build, and in fact international law obliges the Israelis to build and countries to support Israel's plans to build.  Israel, all of it, is Jewish land so if you are going to bring G-d into it, He gave it to the Jews as their heritage.  Don't like it?
Click to expand...



Caroline      learn to read english----sherri has already INFORMED you that the words
  Israel,  jew,  and  zion -----did not exist until 100 years ago-----it was invented by some 
bad guys whom so arabic speaking guy who lived in a mythical land called 
palestine  DESPISED


----------



## aris2chat

Jesus was born a jew during occupation.  He came not just for jews but for mankind.
I find several posters would not find favor with him if he returned because of their Roman hate against jews and support of violence against not just a nation but a people and a religion 
Why is it that palestinians want to live in Israel but Israeli arab do not want to live in a palestinian state?
Hate is the problem not the existence of Israel.  Some people seek any excuse to hate Israel because their heart is polluted.  If not Israel they would find someone or something else to hate.


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there is Israels problem, it is a state that sets itself above God, even.
> 
> Idolatry is the sin in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is the REAL problem of the isa/allah worshippers-----not only do they worship a rapist pig-----their disgusting sluts get exicted over the vile males of the
> group who mutilate children-------their children are born as a result of  "lets mutilate"
> excitement
Click to expand...


I look at this video and think how sad it is for children to be brought up by Mrs. Sherri's friends.  These are the children who when grown up will be beheading actual human beings.  In fact, being of the Shia persuasion, if Mrs. Sherri wandered into their area when they are grown up, she would be considered one of the Infidels.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TliLEw0e8AI]Children in Syrian Town of Ras al-Ayn Play "Behead the Enemy" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

irosie91 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeings how GOD is pretty pissed off at Zionists thinking they are HIM and   not pulling the proper building permits in the creation of Israel, I think GOD will approve of Jesus "red-tagging" the country in preparation for the proposed Devine re-building project to be done at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No law says Israel cannot build, and in fact international law obliges the Israelis to build and countries to support Israel's plans to build.  Israel, all of it, is Jewish land so if you are going to bring G-d into it, He gave it to the Jews as their heritage.  Don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline      learn to read english----sherri has already INFORMED you that the words
> Israel,  jew,  and  zion -----did not exist until 100 years ago-----it was invented by some
> bad guys whom so arabic speaking guy who lived in a mythical land called
> palestine  DESPISED
Click to expand...


Sherri's views, knowledge and opinions leave a lot to be desired.  And with each post she/he shows herself/himself up more and more.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sweet_Caroline said:


> No law says Israel cannot build, and in fact international law obliges the Israelis to build and countries to support Israel's plans to build.  Israel, all of it, is Jewish land so if you are going to bring G-d into it, He gave it to the Jews as their heritage.  Don't like it?


The only thing God gives to selfish, narcissistic assholes (who think their shit don't stink), is a one way trip to hell.


God doesn't choose; and that includes jews!

And in regards to Zionists, you need to realize the possibility exists, that God doesn't like you!


----------



## Billo_Really

aris2chat said:


> Jesus was born a jew during occupation.  He came not just for jews but for mankind.
> I find several posters would not find favor with him if he returned because of their Roman hate against jews and support of violence against not just a nation but a people and a religion
> Why is it that palestinians want to live in Israel but Israeli arab do not want to live in a palestinian state?
> Hate is the problem not the existence of Israel.  Some people seek any excuse to hate Israel because their heart is polluted.  If not Israel they would find someone or something else to hate.


Aren't you doing the same thing in regards to Palestinian's?


----------



## Phoenall

Jos said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact still remains that the land was Israel long before any mention of a Palestine.  And yet Israel still allows the Palestinian squatters to remain so they can kill Israeli's.  Time to end the occupation & send the squatters back to their indigenous homelands.
> 
> 
> 
> Most jew squatters in Palestine are from Europe, send them back
Click to expand...




 With genetic links to the area that fulfil the international immigration laws. The majority of Palestinian muslims have no genetic links to the area as many don't have any arab blood,


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> *When Jesus comes back to earth, the first thing HE's going to do, is torch Israel.*




 Not according to the Bible and the Koran, which is why the muslims have bricked up one of the gates leading into Israel.


----------



## abu afak

about those "maps" of "palestine"..
So What?
We see alot of stuff here about 'the palestinians', aka leftover and Immigrant arabs from the Ottoman breakup.
Some terminology correction.
---



> ---
> "Palestinians" [are an] Arab people No one heard of before 1967 before Israeli governments certified this piece of Propaganda... As has been noted many times before, *prior to 1948, that is before Jews had begun to call themselves Israelis, the ONLY persons known as "Palestinians" were Jews*, with the Arabs much preferrring to identify themselves as part of the great Arab nation.
> - David Basch
> 
> 
> "...Palestine does not belong to the "Palestinians" and never did. *They did not even call themselves Palestinians until the middle 1960s. Before that, the word "Palestinian" meant "Jewish,"* while the local Arabs called themselves simply "Arabs."
> The creation of the PLO by Gamal Abdul Nasser in 1964 was a brilliant ploy to distort the parameters of the dispute, largely for propaganda purposes.
> It was inconvenient to have a conflict between 20-odd Arab states with an area 530 times greater than Israel, a population more than 30 times greater than Israel's and enormously richer natural resources.
> Far better to Invent a "Palestinian" nation that would be the eternal "underdog," - a nation consisting partly of Immigrants from Syria and other Arab countries who came to benefit from the rapidly growing economy Zionist Jews created..."
> - westerndefense.org
> 
> 
> "There is NO language known as Palestinian. - There is NO distinct Palestinian culture.
> *There has NEVER been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians.
> Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another Recent Invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. *Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9% of the Middle East lands. Israel represents 1/10th of 1% of the landmass.
> But that's too much for the Arabs. They want it all. And that is ultimately what the fighting in Israel is about today. Greed. Pride. Envy. Covetousness. No matter how many land concessions the Israelis make, it will never be enough....""
> - Joseph Farah, Arab-American journalist
> 
> 
> *So before the creation of the State of Israel, who were the Palestinians?*
> 
> Until 1950, the name of the Jerusalem Post was THE PALESTINE POST;
> the journal of the Zionist Organization of America was NEW PALESTINE;
> Bank Leumi was the ANGLO-PALESTINE BANK;
> the Israel Electric Company was the PALESTINE ELECTRIC COMPANY;
> there was the PALESTINE FOUNDATION FUND and.... the PALESTINE PHILHARMONIC.
> *All these were JEWISH organizations. *
> In America, Zionist youngsters sang "PALESTINE, MY PALESTINE", "PALESTINE SCOUT SONG" and "PALESTINE SPRING SONG" In general, the terms Palestine and Palestinian referred to the region of Palestine as it was. Thus "Palestinian Jew" and "Palestinian Arab" are straightforward expressions. "Palestine Post" and "Palestine Philharmonic" refer to these bodies as they existed in a place then known as Palestine.
> *The adoption of a Palestinian identity by the Arabs of Palestine is a Recent phenomenon.
> Until the establishment of the State of Israel, and for another Decade or so, the term Palestinian applied almost exclusively to the Jews.*
> - 'Palestinians' - The Peace FAQ
> -


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Israel is a Jewish State and Jews don't recognize Jesus, and have G-d on their side, then you know what you can do with your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeings how GOD is pretty pissed off at Zionists thinking they are HIM and   not pulling the proper building permits in the creation of Israel, I think GOD will approve of Jesus "red-tagging" the country in preparation for the proposed Devine re-building project to be done at a later date.
Click to expand...




 Define Zionist, or are you afraid to show your NAZI JEW HATRED and RACISM


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And there is Israels problem, it is a state that sets itself above God, even.
> 
> Idolatry is the sin in that.




 It puts itself above your false gods of LUST, GREED, SLOTH AND HATRED


----------



## Sally

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When Jesus comes back to earth, the first thing HE's going to do, is torch Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the Bible and the Koran, which is why the muslims have bricked up one of the gates leading into Israel.
Click to expand...


No doubt, Phoenall, Billy doesn't like the Hispanics or Blacks in his town either.  If a large number of Arabs moved into his town, he and his friends would be calling them derogatory names also.  I can just imagine how they refer to Arabs now when they are alone together.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Define Zionist, or are you afraid to show your NAZI JEW HATRED and RACISM


I can define Zionist in one word_*...............ASSHOLE!*_

Now, can you tell me why you think I hate jews?


----------



## Phoenall

billo_really said:


> sweet_caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> no law says israel cannot build, and in fact international law obliges the israelis to build and countries to support israel's plans to build.  Israel, all of it, is jewish land so if you are going to bring g-d into it, he gave it to the jews as their heritage.  Don't like it?
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing god gives to selfish, narcissistic assholes (who think their shit don't stink), is a one way trip to hell.
> 
> 
> God doesn't choose; and that includes jews!
> 
> And in regards to zionists, you need to realize the possibility exists, that god doesn't like you!
Click to expand...



 well one thing is for sure racist scum like yourself are hated by just about everyone


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> No doubt, Phoenall, Billy doesn't like the Hispanics or Blacks in his town either.  If a large number of Arabs moved into his town, he and his friends would be calling them derogatory names also.  I can just imagine how they refer to Arabs now when they are alone together.


I grew up in an all black and Mexican neighborhood.  We were the only house on the block that didn't have a fence around it.  Because we were the meanest family on the block.  My grandmother had 10 kids and when they drank, they got aggressive. And that was just the women.  Cops were always at our place, either to arrest my uncles, or date my aunts.

My first girlfriend was a Mexican-Indian and my second was an ebony queen.  

I'm color blind, bitch!


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define Zionist, or are you afraid to show your NAZI JEW HATRED and RACISM
> 
> 
> 
> I can define Zionist in one word_*...............ASSHOLE!*_
> 
> Now, can you tell me why you think I hate jews?
Click to expand...


Despite the atrocities occurring over extremely massive land masses between 1.2 billion non-Jews in the Middle East, you are exclusively obsessed with the activities occurring within a minuscule slice of land occupied by a rather insignificant number of people.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> well one thing is for sure racist scum like yourself are hated by just about everyone


You haven't lived 'till you've experienced me!


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, Phoenall, Billy doesn't like the Hispanics or Blacks in his town either.  If a large number of Arabs moved into his town, he and his friends would be calling them derogatory names also.  I can just imagine how they refer to Arabs now when they are alone together.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in an all black and Mexican neighborhood.  We were the only house on the block that didn't have a fence around it.  Because we were the meanest family on the block.  My grandmother had 10 kids and when they drank, they got aggressive. And that was just the women.  Cops were always at our place, either to arrest my uncles, or date my aunts.
> 
> My first girlfriend was a Mexican-Indian and my second was an ebony queen.
> 
> I'm color blind, bitch!
Click to expand...


So my question from two weeks ago concerning the frequency of beatings your father gave you was unanswered but relevant to your stunted emotional maturity and Jew hatred.
I still find you rather interesting.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> Despite the atrocities occurring over extremely massive land masses between 1.2 billion non-Jews in the Middle East, you are exclusively obsessed with the activities occurring within a minuscule slice of land occupied by a rather insignificant number of people.


Right now, I'm a little obsessed with the fact that the Lakers can't get a healthy point guard in their line-up, if you want to know the truth.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> So my question from two weeks ago concerning the frequency of beatings your father gave you was unanswered but relevant to your stunted emotional maturity and Jew hatred.
> I still find you rather interesting.


Oh, I answered it!  It's not my problem if you don't read it.


----------



## Billo_Really

abu afak said:


> about those "maps" of "palestine"..
> So What?
> We see alot of stuff here about 'the palestinians', aka leftover and Immigrant arabs from the Ottoman breakup.
> Some terminology correction.


What name you give them, doesn't mean shit.

There were people living there at the time Zionists migrated into the area and they have rights to.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Not according to the Bible and the Koran, which is why the muslims have bricked up one of the gates leading into Israel.


That pales in comparison to the over 500 roadblocks and checkpoints the Israeli's have constructed in the West Bank.


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question from two weeks ago concerning the frequency of beatings your father gave you was unanswered but relevant to your stunted emotional maturity and Jew hatred.
> I still find you rather interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I answered it!  It's not my problem if you don't read it.
Click to expand...


It must have taken quite a few days to answer it as I was looking out for it.
So how old were you when "Fucking Jew" became part of your vernacular and how old were you when you started hating the fact that THE JEWS had their own country and could kick a$$?


----------



## Sally

Indeependent said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, Phoenall, Billy doesn't like the Hispanics or Blacks in his town either.  If a large number of Arabs moved into his town, he and his friends would be calling them derogatory names also.  I can just imagine how they refer to Arabs now when they are alone together.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in an all black and Mexican neighborhood.  We were the only house on the block that didn't have a fence around it.  Because we were the meanest family on the block.  My grandmother had 10 kids and when they drank, they got aggressive. And that was just the women.  Cops were always at our place, either to arrest my uncles, or date my aunts.
> 
> My first girlfriend was a Mexican-Indian and my second was an ebony queen.
> 
> I'm color blind, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my question from two weeks ago concerning the frequency of beatings your father gave you was unanswered but relevant to your stunted emotional maturity and Jew hatred.
> I still find you rather interesting.
Click to expand...


You can see why this loser Billy never will afford a home in the Belmont Shores area of Long Beach or the Naple area.  One would think he would be more  interested right now in finding employment than posting on a forum.


----------



## Jos

Jesus is dead, the jews called for his death to be on their heads
So mote it be


----------



## Indeependent

Sally said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in an all black and Mexican neighborhood.  We were the only house on the block that didn't have a fence around it.  Because we were the meanest family on the block.  My grandmother had 10 kids and when they drank, they got aggressive. And that was just the women.  Cops were always at our place, either to arrest my uncles, or date my aunts.
> 
> My first girlfriend was a Mexican-Indian and my second was an ebony queen.
> 
> I'm color blind, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question from two weeks ago concerning the frequency of beatings your father gave you was unanswered but relevant to your stunted emotional maturity and Jew hatred.
> I still find you rather interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can see why this loser Billy never will afford a home in the Belmont Shores area of Long Beach or the Naple area.  One would think he would be more  interested right now in finding employment than posting on a forum.
Click to expand...


How do you know how you would react to a hopeless situation?
Maybe he's hoping one of the Arabs here will hire him to write Op Eds for FuckTheJews.com.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> You can see why this loser Billy never will afford a home in the Belmont Shores area of Long Beach or the Naple area.  One would think he would be more  interested right now in finding employment than posting on a forum.


It's Naple*s* area, not Naple!


----------



## Sally

Jos said:


> Jesus is dead, the jews called for his death to be on their heads
> So mote it be



But Joey, it is your friends who nowadays are calling for DEATH TO THE INFIDELS.  Let's stick to modern times and concentrate on what is happening now.  By the way, if Jesus miraculously came back today, he certainly wouldn't be sitting down to a meal at your house.  He would look for some Orthodox Jew who eats Kosher like he did.  He would stick his nose up to your Halal food.


----------



## Jos

Indeependent said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question from two weeks ago concerning the frequency of beatings your father gave you was unanswered but relevant to your stunted emotional maturity and Jew hatred.
> I still find you rather interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why this loser Billy never will afford a home in the Belmont Shores area of Long Beach or the Naple area.  One would think he would be more  interested right now in finding employment than posting on a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how you would react to a hopeless situation?
> Maybe he's hoping one of the Arabs here will hire him to write Op Eds for FuckTheJews.com.
Click to expand...




> OFFICIAL INTERNATONAL RED CROSS RECORDS!
> 
> 271,301 DIED IN CONCENTRATION CAMPS!


www.fuckthejews.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> It must have taken quite a few days to answer it as I was looking out for it.
> So how old were you when "Fucking Jew" became part of your vernacular and how old were you when you started hating the fact that THE JEWS had their own country and could kick a$$?


I've never said that in any of my posts at this website.

Why do you act like I have?


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must have taken quite a few days to answer it as I was looking out for it.
> So how old were you when "Fucking Jew" became part of your vernacular and how old were you when you started hating the fact that THE JEWS had their own country and could kick a$$?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that in any of my posts at this website.
> 
> Why do you act like I have?
Click to expand...


You haven't responded to my observation on your obsession with Israel vs the rest of the ME.


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why this loser Billy never will afford a home in the Belmont Shores area of Long Beach or the Naple area.  One would think he would be more  interested right now in finding employment than posting on a forum.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Naple*s* area, not Naple!
Click to expand...


So sorry, I forgot to put that "s" at the end.  Regardless, you will never be able to afford a house in Naples.  The closest to Naples, Long Beach you will be is getting a job as the guy who takes people around on the gondola.


----------



## Sally

Jos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why this loser Billy never will afford a home in the Belmont Shores area of Long Beach or the Naple area.  One would think he would be more  interested right now in finding employment than posting on a forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know how you would react to a hopeless situation?
> Maybe he's hoping one of the Arabs here will hire him to write Op Eds for FuckTheJews.com.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL INTERNATONAL RED CROSS RECORDS!
> 
> 271,301 DIED IN CONCENTRATION CAMPS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.fuckthejews.com
Click to expand...



Why, Joey, I would think that even a good Jew hater as you are would know that the Nazis kept very detailed records.  I would suggest since you supposedly are in Spain, it wouldn't be too difficult for you to visit their archives in Germany and look at their records in person..


----------



## Roudy

Billo_Really said:


> *When Jesus comes back to earth, the first thing HE's going to do, is torch Israel.*


That's not what the New and Old Testament say. 

&#8220;When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will show myself holy through them in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind, I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the house of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord.&#8221; (Ezekiel 39:27-29)

On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. (Zechariah 12:3)

 Then the Lord will go out and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem. (Zechariah 14:3-4)


----------



## Billo_Really

Roudy said:


> That's not what the New and Old Testament say.
> 
> &#8220;When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will show myself holy through them in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind, I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the house of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord.&#8221; (Ezekiel 39:27-29)
> 
> On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. (Zechariah 12:3)
> 
> Then the Lord will go out and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem. (Zechariah 14:3-4)


Why are you quoting Christ when jews rejected HIS teachings?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When Jesus comes back to earth, the first thing HE's going to do, is torch Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the New and Old Testament say.
> 
> When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will show myself holy through them in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind, I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the house of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord. (Ezekiel 39:27-29)
> 
> On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. (Zechariah 12:3)
> 
> Then the Lord will go out and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem. (Zechariah 14:3-4)
Click to expand...




Roudy ---for a person who has had the ADVANTAGE of spending time in islamic lands---
there is so much you do not know.     I will help.     The passages you quote----
are fraudulent        The books which you cite  are IN CONSTANT REVISION  by 
EVIL  KAFFIR ZIONIST DOGS          There are so MANY VERSIONS     that if you pick 
up a copy of that book------and then walk ten yards and find another-----they will be 
entirely  DIFFERENT  -------you are so silly.    I bet you think that some torah scroll 
in Iraq------is in some way similar to some torah scroll--------in ----uhm----
London, England.     or   Brooklyn,  New York USA-------silly----OF COURSE NOT ----
they are ALL ENTIRELY DIFFERENT       (I learned this fact about 45 years ago from 
a very intelligent pakistani surgeon educated in Karachi-----I have no idea where he 
is------but you can ask sherri about the ZIONIST FRAUD)

   btw----do not bring up the dead sea scrolls------they are fraudulent too.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> So sorry, I forgot to put that "s" at the end.  Regardless, you will never be able to afford a house in Naples.  The closest to Naples, Long Beach you will be is getting a job as the guy who takes people around on the gondola.


That's not a bad job!


----------



## Roudy

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the New and Old Testament say.
> 
> &#8220;When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will show myself holy through them in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind, I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the house of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord.&#8221; (Ezekiel 39:27-29)
> 
> On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. (Zechariah 12:3)
> 
> Then the Lord will go out and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem. (Zechariah 14:3-4)
Click to expand...


Moron O Really: "Why are you quoting Christ when jews rejected HIS teachings?"

Excuse me?  Jews and Christians do not disagree on whether there is a Messiah. 

Jews think its a different person, while Christians believe it will be the Second Coming of Jesus.

What occurs when this Messiah comes, there is no dispute.  Both books say the exact same thing. 

Ignorant BUFFOON.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> You haven't responded to my observation on your obsession with Israel vs the rest of the ME.


Yes I did.  I told you I was more obsessed with the Lakers not having a healthy point guard.


----------



## Roudy

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't responded to my observation on your obsession with Israel vs the rest of the ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  I told you I was more obsessed with the Lakers not having a healthy point guard.
Click to expand...

So you're just an immature anti Semitic ignorant brat. Not that we didn't already know.


----------



## MJB12741

"Jesus is dead"???   Ask any Christian & they will tell you "Jesus Lives."  But then, no one expects you to understand.




Jos said:


> Jesus is dead, the jews called for his death to be on their heads
> So mote it be


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the New and Old Testament say.
> 
> When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will show myself holy through them in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind, I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the house of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord. (Ezekiel 39:27-29)
> 
> On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. (Zechariah 12:3)
> 
> Then the Lord will go out and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem. (Zechariah 14:3-4)
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you quoting Christ when jews rejected HIS teachings?
Click to expand...


These are quotes from The Jewish Scriptures, NOT The New Testament.


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't responded to my observation on your obsession with Israel vs the rest of the ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  I told you I was more obsessed with the Lakers not having a healthy point guard.
Click to expand...


So where's the Thread?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Do the Lakers play in the Middle East now?


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the New and Old Testament say.
> 
> When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will show myself holy through them in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind, I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the house of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord. (Ezekiel 39:27-29)
> 
> On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. (Zechariah 12:3)
> 
> Then the Lord will go out and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem. (Zechariah 14:3-4)
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you quoting Christ when jews rejected HIS teachings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are quotes from The Jewish Scriptures, NOT The New Testament.
Click to expand...

Half the New Testament is the Old Jewish Testament. You cannot be a Christian without accepting every single word of the Old Testament. Jesus himself said that he did not come to change a word in the Old Testament. 

Christianity basically parted ways with Judaism (the religion Jesus practiced), over who the actual Messiah was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says; I am the truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father is through the Son.

None of that is in The Old Testament.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says; I am the truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> None of that is in The Old Testament.



That's if you choose to accept The Gospels According to guys who had Private revelations.


----------



## aris2chat

gospels were written in greek for a roman audience a hundred years after the death jesus.
gnostic text don't make such presumptions and there were far more gnostic gospels than the few greek text used in the bible.
God was not for just a few people but for all mankind.  Many paths lead to god.  Jesus did not come to create a religion only to teach the meaning of the torah for all


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Do the Lakers play in the Middle East now?


Judging from their game against the Bucks the other night, they're not even playing in the US right now.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> So where's the Thread?


In the sports forum.

It's called *Lakerland*.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> These are quotes from The Jewish Scriptures, NOT The New Testament.


My bad.


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are quotes from The Jewish Scriptures, NOT The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.
Click to expand...


Simply part of the educational process.
The first 36 Books are The Jewish Scripture.
TNT starts with Matthew.


----------



## MJB12741

The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.

The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says; I am the truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> None of that is in The Old Testament.


Reading comprehension problems again? Of course it isn't in there, that's why it's called the New Testament. And that's where Christianity parts from Judaism, whether or not Jesus was or is he Messiah, or the one the Old Testament predicts it will be?  To be determined.  But you cannot be a Christian without believing in the Old Testament, because Jesus himself was a Zionist Jew who practiced and preached from the Old Testament, as did all Jews at the time. 

Oh what am I saying. I forgot, you think Jesus was a Philistine who lived in Philistia, or did you find any reference to Jesus and his followers calling themselves "Palestinians" in the New or Old Testaments? Still looking or did you give up?   Heh heh heh

* Q. How did Jesus view the Old Testament? *

A. We could cite many reasons for the Old Testament being God&#8217;s Word, but the strongest argument comes from the Lord Jesus himself. As God in human flesh, Jesus speaks with final authority. And his testimony regarding the Old Testament is loud and clear.

Jesus believed that the Old Testament was divinely inspired, the veritable Word of God. He said, &#8216;The Scripture cannot be broken&#8217; (John 10:35). He referred to Scripture as &#8216;the commandment of God&#8217; (Matthew 15:3) and as the &#8216;Word of God&#8217; (Mark 7:13). He also indicated that it was indestructible: &#8216;Until Heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass away from the law, until all is accomplished&#8217; (Matthew 5:18).

When dealing with the people of his day, whether it was with the disciples or religious rulers, Jesus constantly referred to the Old Testament: &#8216;Have you not read that which was spoken to you by God?&#8217; (Matthew 22:31); &#8216;Yea; and have you never read, &#8220;Out of the mouth of infants and nursing babes thou has prepared praise for thyself&#8221;?&#8217; (Matthew 21:16, citing Psalm 8:2); and &#8216;Have you not read what David did?&#8217; (Matthew 12:3). Examples could be multiplied to demonstrate that Jesus was conversant with the Old Testament and its content. He quoted from it often and he trusted it totally.

Throughout the Gospels, we find Jesus confirming many of the accounts in the Old Testament, such as the destruction of Sodom and the death of Lot&#8217;s wife (Luke 17:29, 32) the murder of Abel by his brother Cain (Luke 11:51), the calling of Moses (Mark 12:26), and the manna given in the wilderness (John 6:31&#8211;51).

The list of examples goes on, and the evidence is clear: Jesus saw the Old Testament as being God&#8217;s Word, and his attitude toward it was nothing less than total trust. Many people want to accept Jesus, yet they reject a large portion of the Old Testament. Either Jesus knew what he was talking about, or he didn&#8217;t. If a person believes in Jesus Christ, he should be consistent and believe that the Old Testament and its accounts are correct.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People


His followers were all devout Zionist Jews as well. Let's all remember that we are talking about 2000 years ago, and what life was like back then, especially in ancient Israel, that was about to be invaded by the Romans.


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says; I am the truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> None of that is in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension problems again? Of course it isn't in there, that's why it's called the New Testament. And that's where Christianity parts from Judaism, whether or not Jesus was or is he Messiah, or the one the Old Testament predicts it will be?  To be determined.  But you cannot be a Christian without believing in the Old Testament, because Jesus himself was a Zionist Jew who practiced and preached from the Old Testament, as did all Jews at the time.
> 
> Oh what am I saying. I forgot, you think Jesus was a Philistine who lived in Philistia, or did you find any reference to Jesus and his followers calling themselves "Palestinians" in the New or Old Testaments? Still looking or did you give up?   Heh heh heh
> 
> * Q. How did Jesus view the Old Testament? *
> 
> A. We could cite many reasons for the Old Testament being God&#8217;s Word, but the strongest argument comes from the Lord Jesus himself. As God in human flesh, Jesus speaks with final authority. And his testimony regarding the Old Testament is loud and clear.
> 
> Jesus believed that the Old Testament was divinely inspired, the veritable Word of God. He said, &#8216;The Scripture cannot be broken&#8217; (John 10:35). He referred to Scripture as &#8216;the commandment of God&#8217; (Matthew 15:3) and as the &#8216;Word of God&#8217; (Mark 7:13). He also indicated that it was indestructible: &#8216;Until Heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass away from the law, until all is accomplished&#8217; (Matthew 5:18).
> 
> When dealing with the people of his day, whether it was with the disciples or religious rulers, Jesus constantly referred to the Old Testament: &#8216;Have you not read that which was spoken to you by God?&#8217; (Matthew 22:31); &#8216;Yea; and have you never read, &#8220;Out of the mouth of infants and nursing babes thou has prepared praise for thyself&#8221;?&#8217; (Matthew 21:16, citing Psalm 8:2); and &#8216;Have you not read what David did?&#8217; (Matthew 12:3). Examples could be multiplied to demonstrate that Jesus was conversant with the Old Testament and its content. He quoted from it often and he trusted it totally.
> 
> Throughout the Gospels, we find Jesus confirming many of the accounts in the Old Testament, such as the destruction of Sodom and the death of Lot&#8217;s wife (Luke 17:29, 32) the murder of Abel by his brother Cain (Luke 11:51), the calling of Moses (Mark 12:26), and the manna given in the wilderness (John 6:31&#8211;51).
> 
> The list of examples goes on, and the evidence is clear: Jesus saw the Old Testament as being God&#8217;s Word, and his attitude toward it was nothing less than total trust. Many people want to accept Jesus, yet they reject a large portion of the Old Testament. Either Jesus knew what he was talking about, or he didn&#8217;t. If a person believes in Jesus Christ, he should be consistent and believe that the Old Testament and its accounts are correct.
> 
> &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. I tell you the truth, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. (NIV, Matthew 5:17&#8211;18)
> 
> Jesus did not abolish the moral and ethical laws that had been in effect from the time of Moses. He affirmed and expanded upon those principles.
> 
> &#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> &#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)
> 
> &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> &#8220;Did not Moses give you the law, and yet none of you keepeth the law&#8221; (John7:19)
> 
> Keep in mind, this is Jesus Christ saying this&#8211;in the Bible that all Christians own and cherish. Don&#8217;t take my word for it; look it up&#8211;it&#8217;s all there.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am not going to commit a copyright violation, unlike Roudy.

Jesus is the truth that sets man free and it is belief in Him that saves.

All that is written in The Bible points to Jesus, we have what comes before Jesus and what comes after Jesus but only belief in Jesus saves.

Jesus is not a Zionist, Jesus is God.

And whether an individual accepts or rejects Jesus , that decision seals an individual s fate for eternity.


----------



## Billo_Really

Roudy said:


> His followers were all devout Zionist Jews as well. Let's all remember that we are talking about 2000 years ago, and what life was like back then, especially in ancient Israel, that was about to be invaded by the Romans.


There were a lot of jews in Roman government.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not going to commit a copyright violation, unlike Roudy.
> 
> Jesus is the truth that sets man free and it is belief in Him that saves.
> 
> All that is written in The Bible points to Jesus, we have what comes before Jesus and what comes after Jesus but only belief in Jesus saves.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist, Jesus is God.
> 
> And whether an individual accepts or rejects Jesus , that decision seals an individual s fate for eternity.


Roudy just ate your lunch and still you continue to blather.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not going to commit a copyright violation, unlike Roudy.
> 
> Jesus is the truth that sets man free and it is belief in Him that saves.
> 
> All that is written in The Bible points to Jesus, we have what comes before Jesus and what comes after Jesus but only belief in Jesus saves.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist, Jesus is God.
> 
> And whether an individual accepts or rejects Jesus , that decision seals an individual s fate for eternity.


Copyright violation?  Ha ha ha.  Quoting Biblical verses is not a copyright violation.  

Instead of whining about it, here is what Jesus said in the New Testament, any comments?

&#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)

&#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19

&#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)


----------



## Roudy

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His followers were all devout Zionist Jews as well. Let's all remember that we are talking about 2000 years ago, and what life was like back then, especially in ancient Israel, that was about to be invaded by the Romans.
> 
> 
> 
> There were a lot of jews in Roman government.
Click to expand...

Another ignorant statement.  Jews were under occupation, being persecuted, and constantly fighting the Romans.  This eventually led to the Roman sacking of Jerusalem in 70AD.  

Is ignorance and stupidity a requirement among your "type"?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to commit a copyright violation, unlike Roudy.
> 
> Jesus is the truth that sets man free and it is belief in Him that saves.
> 
> All that is written in The Bible points to Jesus, we have what comes before Jesus and what comes after Jesus but only belief in Jesus saves.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist, Jesus is God.
> 
> And whether an individual accepts or rejects Jesus , that decision seals an individual s fate for eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy just ate your lunch and still you continue to blather.
Click to expand...

Blather, lies, propaganda, and hate is all they have.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People



The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.

Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to commit a copyright violation, unlike Roudy.
> 
> Jesus is the truth that sets man free and it is belief in Him that saves.
> 
> All that is written in The Bible points to Jesus, we have what comes before Jesus and what comes after Jesus but only belief in Jesus saves.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist, Jesus is God.
> 
> And whether an individual accepts or rejects Jesus , that decision seals an individual s fate for eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright violation?  Ha ha ha.  Quoting Biblical verses is not a copyright violation.
> 
> Instead of whining about it, here is what Jesus said in the New Testament, any comments?
> 
> Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19
> ,but
> It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)
Click to expand...


Writing what is written by third parties and not providing a source is a copyright violation, ZIONIST.  Reference Post 409

It's out with the old and in with the new.

ALL has been fulfilled with Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RESPONSE POST 415


Matthew 23

37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Further Response Post 413

John 4

New International Version (NIV)

Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman

21*&#8220;Woman,&#8221;*Jesus replied,*&#8220;believe me, a time is coming*when you will worship the Father neither on this mountain nor in Jerusalem.22*You Samaritans worship what you do not know;*we worship what we do know, for salvation is from the Jews.*23*Yet a time is coming and has now come*when the true worshipers will worship the Father in the Spirit*and in truth, for they are the kind of worshipers the Father seeks.*24*God is spirit,*and his worshipers must worship in the Spirit and in truth.&#8221;

25*The woman said, &#8220;I know that Messiah&#8221; (called Christ)*&#8220;is coming. When he comes, he will explain everything to us.&#8221;

26*Then Jesus declared,*&#8220;I, the one speaking to you&#8212;I am he.&#8221;

John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BIBLICAL PROPHECIES FULFILLED BY JESUS

The Messiah Will Be Born In BethlehemThe Messiah Will Be Born Of A VirginThe Messiah Will Be A Prophet Like MosesThe Messiah Will Be Tempted By SatanThe Messiah Will Enter Jerusalem TriumphantlyThe Messiah Will Be Rejected By His Own PeopleThe Messiah Will Be Betrayed By One Of His FollowersThe Messiah Will Be Betrayed For 30 Pieces Of SilverThe Messiah Will Be Tried And CondemnedThe Messiah Will Be Silent Before His AccusersThe Messiah Will Be Smitten And Spat Upon

The Messiah Will Be Mocked And TauntedThe Messiah To Die By Crucifixion, With Pierced Hands & FeetThe Messiah&#8217;s Garments Will Be Divided By Casting LotsThe Messiah&#8217;s Bones Will Not Be BrokenThe Messiah Will Die As A Sin OfferingThe Messiah Will See His SeedThe Messiah Will Be Buried In A Rich Man&#8217;s TombThe Messiah Will Be Raised From The DeadThe Messiah Will Sit At God&#8217;s Right Hand

Bible Prophecy Fulfilled by Christ Jesus | CBN.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

While I fully acknowledge the future may hold further chances for Salvation for all mankind, perhaps even the dead,  it cannot change our pasts and what any person has missed by living without Jesus in their pasts.

I throw that part about the dead in there because I know a God who is mighty to save, who desires all to be saved.

I am not a Catholic, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and I don't find ideas about Purgatory particularly farfetched. I am not saying  I believe them, but we do have a God who is mighty to save. Hey, I do not even find the ideas about Reincarnation particularly farfetched, because I know we do have a God who is mighty to save. I could go on and on with this, so many ideas out there that in a sense seem very alien to Christianity,  but for the fact I know we all have a God who created all who  is mighty to save. 

Even Hell, can it forever separate a soul from a God who is mighty to save? ( a key word here is forever, I do believe there are consequences for our actions).


----------



## MJB12741

Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Jesus was a Zionist




MJB12741 said:


> Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



when  I was young-----and an AVID READER-----I was a bit surprised at the way in which 
so many of my christian friends  "interpreted"   the words which are attributed to Jesus 
in the New testament----by the writers of the  "GOSPELS"       Because I was an avid reader------even though I never had any formal schooling in  "JEW" stuff    (I did not even attend 
'hebrew school')    I did read-----and learn.      I got my hands on all kinds of BOOKS----here  and there.  -----from  nazi propaganda-----to theology.      It was OBVIOUS to me 
that Jesus was ----quite a TYPICAL PHARISEE JEW          I considered my observations somthing like   an   ORIGINAL-----but then---later in life I discovered that my conclusion 
was   BY NOT MEANS SINGULAR------a very prominent scholar-------did describe Jesus 
in EXACTLY  the same manner     A PHARISEE JEW.     Anyone who knows anything about 
the times of  Jesus-----would recognize Jesus for exactly what he was -----a PHARISEE----
strong zionist-----Orthodox jew


----------



## MJB12741

Just how ignorant can one be & still claim she is Christian?  The very word "Zionist" originates from Jesus & his followers love of Zion.




irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when  I was young-----and an AVID READER-----I was a bit surprised at the way in which
> so many of my christian friends  "interpreted"   the words which are attributed to Jesus
> in the New testament----by the writers of the  "GOSPELS"       Because I was an avid reader------even though I never had any formal schooling in  "JEW" stuff    (I did not even attend
> 'hebrew school')    I did read-----and learn.      I got my hands on all kinds of BOOKS----here  and there.  -----from  nazi propaganda-----to theology.      It was OBVIOUS to me
> that Jesus was ----quite a TYPICAL PHARISEE JEW          I considered my observations somthing like   an   ORIGINAL-----but then---later in life I discovered that my conclusion
> was   BY NOT MEANS SINGULAR------a very prominent scholar-------did describe Jesus
> in EXACTLY  the same manner     A PHARISEE JEW.     Anyone who knows anything about
> the times of  Jesus-----would recognize Jesus for exactly what he was -----a PHARISEE----
> strong zionist-----Orthodox jew
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB     jihado nazis  have SO MESSED UP     the real Jesus----that if you ask the typical 
naive-----backwoods  USA   "christian"      "why did Jesus attack the money changers in 
the temple courtyard ----and WHO WERE the money changers"      The answer would be 
"the money changers were pharisee rabbis who charged lots of interest".    For fun---ask 
sherri that question.


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri makes no sense.  She claims she is a Christian who loves Jesus.  And yet she hates Zionists.  Go figure a delusional mind.





MJB12741 said:


> Just how ignorant can one be & still claim she is Christian?  The very word "Zionist" originates from Jesus & his followers love of Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when  I was young-----and an AVID READER-----I was a bit surprised at the way in which
> so many of my christian friends  "interpreted"   the words which are attributed to Jesus
> in the New testament----by the writers of the  "GOSPELS"       Because I was an avid reader------even though I never had any formal schooling in  "JEW" stuff    (I did not even attend
> 'hebrew school')    I did read-----and learn.      I got my hands on all kinds of BOOKS----here  and there.  -----from  nazi propaganda-----to theology.      It was OBVIOUS to me
> that Jesus was ----quite a TYPICAL PHARISEE JEW          I considered my observations somthing like   an   ORIGINAL-----but then---later in life I discovered that my conclusion
> was   BY NOT MEANS SINGULAR------a very prominent scholar-------did describe Jesus
> in EXACTLY  the same manner     A PHARISEE JEW.     Anyone who knows anything about
> the times of  Jesus-----would recognize Jesus for exactly what he was -----a PHARISEE----
> strong zionist-----Orthodox jew
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

There is a bottom between Traditional Rabbinical Transmission and any type of Calvary.

Calvary requires Faith, not observance.
Yes, I know 1.7 billion believers in the Calvary will come out of the wood work and provide 1.7 billion different points of view.
And that's exactly the problem; there is no consensus.

Traditional Rabbinical Transmission means everybody has an opinion but their behavior is defined by an overriding authority.

But the most important point is that The Jewish Scriptures doesn't send you to Hell for not accepting the Five Books of Moshe.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God decides if there is Hell and who goes there.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
Click to expand...


You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to commit a copyright violation, unlike Roudy.
> 
> Jesus is the truth that sets man free and it is belief in Him that saves.
> 
> All that is written in The Bible points to Jesus, we have what comes before Jesus and what comes after Jesus but only belief in Jesus saves.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist, Jesus is God.
> 
> And whether an individual accepts or rejects Jesus , that decision seals an individual s fate for eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright violation?  Ha ha ha.  Quoting Biblical verses is not a copyright violation.
> 
> Instead of whining about it, here is what Jesus said in the New Testament, any comments?
> 
> Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19
> ,but
> It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Writing what is written by third parties and not providing a source is a copyright violation, ZIONIST.  Reference Post 409
> 
> It's out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> ALL has been fulfilled with Jesus.
Click to expand...

Source was provided, and these are actual quotes from the New Testament. Verses from the Bible or Koran do not require a source according to board rules. If you doubt the veracity of these quotes post what you believe is the correct text.

"Out with the old" is what nazis and Jew hating pigs believe. Any real Christian would know that Jesus in fact was in fact a devout follower of the Old Testament and he said so himself.  Here are verses which clearly explain Jesus' view on the Old Testament again. Care to tell us your thought or do you just want to continue whining?


Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)

For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19

It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.
Click to expand...


Zionists did not exist until the 1800s and Zionists are baby killers.

Jesus was neither a Zionist nor a baby killer.

Stop projecting your baby killing onto Jesus. 

Pathetic baby killing Zionist, may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RESPONSE POST 415
> 
> 
> Matthew 23
> 
> 37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


No relevance to discussion. In fact it confirms what I said many times before, that Christians believe that Jesus is the Messiah and will come to save the House of Israel. 

Dumbass can't even read or understand what it posts.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists did not exist until the 1800s and Zionists are baby killers.
> 
> Jesus was neither a Zionist nor a baby killer.
> 
> Stop projecting your baby killing onto Jesus.
> 
> Pathetic baby killing Zionist, may God have mercy on your soul.
Click to expand...

And I and many others have posted hundreds of verses mentioning Zion, and Jesus' love for i, in both the Old AND  New Testaments. Modern Zionism is based on ancient Zionism. LOL look it up its in the same webpage you choose to ignore. 

And you haven't been able to post ONE VERSE  where Jesus thinks of himself as a Palestinian, or calls the land he's in "Palestine". Pathetic. 

So you are just a blabbering lunatic in denial. 

Sure is fun to watch you come apart like this. Keep it up, please.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists did not exist until the 1800s and Zionists are baby killers.
> 
> Jesus was neither a Zionist nor a baby killer.
> 
> Stop projecting your baby killing onto Jesus.
> 
> Pathetic baby killing Zionist, may God have mercy on your soul.
Click to expand...

I have killed no babies you Islamo-terrorist supporting freak. 

This is what happens when all of Sherri's claims come crashing and she starts to unravel. 

Watch what you say and go wash your filthy mouth, Jendeh.  God knows where it's been considering the people you hang out with.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists did not exist until the 1800s and Zionists are baby killers.
> 
> Jesus was neither a Zionist nor a baby killer.
> 
> Stop projecting your baby killing onto Jesus.
> 
> Pathetic baby killing Zionist, may God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have killed no babies you Islamo-terrorist supporting freak.
> 
> This is what happens when all of Sherri's claims come crashing and she starts to unravel.
> 
> Watch what you say and go wash your filthy mouth, Jendeh.  God knows where it's been considering the people you hang out with.
Click to expand...




roudy     what is Jendeh?      For anyone new here-----Sherri is a treasure if you have 
never read the writings of nazi war criminals who escaped the nuremberg trials and 
and made a living writing  nazi propaganda ---generally in Egypt and Syria.    I know 
the stuff from two sources.     I read it as a child because I grew up in what had been 
a nazi enclave in the USA.     People who know stuff-----know just about what that place 
generally was-----it involved small parts of two states in the USA.  

In any case  I did read the stuff which sherri spits  up------and I ALSO heard later 
on when I encountered lots and lots of people from south east asia----many of whom 
were muslims.       ---the hindus and buddhists did not know the stuff----but the 
muslims did -------the quoted it by heart.      Learning by rote is a big thing in the 
mosque.     Muslims who do not even know arabic sometimes memorize the koran 
IN ARABIC    word for word.

Just like sherri----they had never read the bible or even the koran-----but knew 
the nazi propaganda  BY HEART        Stick around----I will relate some of the crap 
those poor young doctors memorized ----in some cases in muslim medical school, no 
less


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

When a follower of Christ is tempted by Satan with lies like in the OP, we do as Jesus did, go to the Word for answers.

Who does Jesus say He was?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16 For God so loved the world, as to give his only begotten Son: that whosoever believeth in him may not perish, but may have life everlasting.

John 3:17. For God sent not his Son into the world, to judge the world: but that the world may be saved by him.

John 3:18. He that believeth in him is not judged. But he that doth not believe is already judged: because he believeth not in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

Latin Vulgate Bible with Douay-Rheims and King James Version Side-by-Side+Complete Sayings of Jesus Christ


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When a follower of Christ is tempted by Satan with lies like in the OP, we do as Jesus did, go to the Word for answers.
> 
> Who does Jesus say He was?



My goodness, here is Mrs. Sherri, who wants all the posters to believe she is a good Christian, but while she is blabbering on and on about Jesus, her friends are busy killing Christians all over the Muslim world and she is so silent about it.  I think her silence tells an awful lot about her and her actual beliefs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> RESPONSE POST 415
> 
> 
> Matthew 23
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> No relevance to discussion. In fact it confirms what I said many times before, that Christians believe that Jesus is the Messiah and will come to save the House of Israel.
> 
> Dumbass can't even read or understand what it posts.
Click to expand...


Not surprised a Zionist cannot understand Jesus words.


----------



## abu afak

`Was Jesus a Jew?



> "...So, lets consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why dont Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah, that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name Jew.* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had done everything required by the Law of the Lord (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 57), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Word. 

That is written in the book of John.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.
Click to expand...


Jesus tells me who He is in John 3.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Son of God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MJB12741 said:


> Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There is no Jesus the Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Jesus left us nothing in his own writings.  Everything we know of Jesus comes as a biography rather than an autobiography.  None the less, as Practising Chrisians well know, even the Gospels verify Jesus was indeed a Zionist in his teachings.
> 
> The Importance of Blessing the Jewish People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one rejecting Jesus' words. You refuse to acknowledge that he was a Zionist Jew that followed and preached from the Old Testament.
Click to expand...


Jesus was not a Zionist.

And He preached what the Father had Him preach.

You are a Liar.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, as to give his only begotten Son: that whosoever believeth in him may not perish, but may have life everlasting.
> 
> John 3:17. For God sent not his Son into the world, to judge the world: but that the world may be saved by him.
> 
> John 3:18. He that believeth in him is not judged. But he that doth not believe is already judged: because he believeth not in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> Latin Vulgate Bible with Douay-Rheims and King James Version Side-by-Side+Complete Sayings of Jesus Christ



It's wonderful how posters can become Instant Christians via the Internet!!!  All you have to do is copy some passages and voila you are a Christian.  It still would be fun to see the poster Jeremiah up against Mrs. Sherri when it comes to quoting Scripture by heart.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright violation?  Ha ha ha.  Quoting Biblical verses is not a copyright violation.
> 
> Instead of whining about it, here is what Jesus said in the New Testament, any comments?
> 
> &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> &#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19
> ,but
> &#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing what is written by third parties and not providing a source is a copyright violation, ZIONIST.  Reference Post 409
> 
> It's out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> ALL has been fulfilled with Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source was provided, and these are actual quotes from the New Testament. Verses from the Bible or Koran do not require a source according to board rules. If you doubt the veracity of these quotes post what you believe is the correct text.
> 
> "Out with the old" is what nazis and Jew hating pigs believe. Any real Christian would know that Jesus in fact was in fact a devout follower of the Old Testament and he said so himself.  Here are verses which clearly explain Jesus' view on the Old Testament again. Care to tell us your thought or do you just want to continue whining?
> 
> 
> &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> &#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> &#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)
Click to expand...


What in this world is your point?

Nothing anywhere there saying Jesus is a Zionist.

THAT is the lying Zionist claim made in the OP. 

Your post is pure unadulterated BS.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> RESPONSE POST 415
> 
> 
> Matthew 23
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> No relevance to discussion. In fact it confirms what I said many times before, that Christians believe that Jesus is the Messiah and will come to save the House of Israel.
> 
> Dumbass can't even read or understand what it posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprised a Zionist cannot understand Jesus words.
Click to expand...



Actually----there is nothing in that  matthew statement that is not entirely 
consistent with  the PROPHECY OF ISAIAH-------the most definitive statement 
of ZIONISM ever  written       Matthew was a jew----did he write in Hebrew, 
aramaic or Greek?       It is impossible to interpret a passage in translation. 
Does the original that MATTHEW WROTE ---actually exist ?       "see my face" 
does not necessarily mean   "I AM THE MESSIAH"     According to  the prophecy 
of Isaiah-------there will be some kind of magical resurrection of the dead----
-----at least dead jews   (????)       when he arrives.     Matthew might just as 
well have said     "we will all see each other when the messiah comes"-----
he sounds like a typical  CHASSID.      They believe that when all jews turn GOOD---
the MESSIAH WILL COME        sheeeesh sherri-----you are dim
Sherri    I can tell you where in New York to go to hear all kinds of siimilar stuff 
about the  "coming messiah"        also some places in Israel---but there they speak 
hebrew.

here is more for you---sherri   "WHEN THE MESSIAH COMES"  <<<< roudy 
will teach you how to say it in hebrew.        It is a phrase thrown around by 
jews who are into mysticism as much as   iimpoverished Russians used to say  
   ....."comes the revolution....."


----------



## irosie91

abu afak said:


> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, lets consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why dont Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah, that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name Jew.* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had done everything required by the Law of the Lord (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 57), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> .
Click to expand...




all of the above is part of the reason I NEVER QUOTE THE KORAN----lets face it 
people-------there is no way to even approach interpreting a translation---
and in the case of all the  "books"      bibles and koran-----we do not even have 
first hand knowlege of what was actually said or written.

The one  "part"  or book that I find a SUBLIME example of literature representing 
Judaism is  GENESIS -----whether or not all the quotations are genuine is not the 
issue-----it was clearly written a very long time ago and is a magnificent book 
of----uhm  ....genesis.           Another such a one is the hindu    GHEETA.

as for the koran-----well-----it is not even well written.     Some people say that it is 
good poetry in arabic------but as a piece of literature.....  yuck.      Aristophanes did 
a lot better


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Noone is discussing the Quran here but irosie.

Why is irosie discussing the Quran?


----------



## aris2chat

He wasn't Norwegian.  He wasn't Chinese.  He wasn't Indian.
Jesus was born in Judea to jewish parents.  He was raised in the jewish faith and prayed at the temple.  He observed the passover in Jerusalem. 
He was not Roman, following roman laws and roman religion.  He was not greek.  He was not Egyptian.
His world revolved around Jerusalem and the jewish faith.  He taught the meaning of the torah in parables so others cold understand them.
He taught the spirit of the laws not the "letter" of the laws.  He taught to all people that were willing to hear.
God is in all things and all people.  Not just through the worship of Jesus.  The point was to find god not to find jesus.  Jesus is not "god".  You should not need saints or jesus to  speak to god.  You don't even need a church.  You don't need idols or statues or crosses of suffering just to look inside yourself.
Jesus was jewish, they are the keepers of the laws, but he was for all men.  Jesus might be zionist but god is not.  Jews were chosen for a purpose, not better or worse, just a different job.  For doing this job they were promised certain things.  Not greatness or great things, but a small place for them to practice their faith.  Some have strayed, become zealots, fundamentalists, etc. but the torah and it's laws still are preserved.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Word.
> 
> That is written in the book of John.



I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it 
expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish 
mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same 
mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes 
called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been 
JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN 
or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is 
a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic 
version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar

got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking 
by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew 
on the miserable stuff


OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI


----------



## Indeependent

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Word.
> 
> That is written in the book of John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
Click to expand...


The Gospel ACCORDING To John was almost definitely NOT written by John.
It was targeted for the Romans who loved Spooky Mythology and needed to be scared into believing things.


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Word.
> 
> That is written in the book of John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
Click to expand...


carob, a chocolate substitute, st. john's bread - InfoWest


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Word.
> 
> That is written in the book of John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> carob, a chocolate substitute, st. john's bread - InfoWest
Click to expand...


Rebbi Yochanan Ben Zochai.
Come on!  Read Ethics of the Fathers once in a while.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Word.
> 
> That is written in the book of John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gospel ACCORDING To John was almost definitely NOT written by John.
> It was targeted for the Romans who loved Spooky Mythology and needed to be scared into believing things.
Click to expand...


The Gospel of John was written by the Apostle John.

What is Pathetic Here Is Zionists spitting on Jesus, picking pieces of His words to believe and pieces to reject.

I hope you reap consequences for all you are doing here.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel ACCORDING To John was almost definitely NOT written by John.
> It was targeted for the Romans who loved Spooky Mythology and needed to be scared into believing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gospel of John was written by the Apostle John.
> 
> What is Pathetic Here Is Zionists spitting on Jesus, picking pieces of His words to believe and pieces to reject.
> 
> I hope you reap consequences for all you are doing here.
Click to expand...


"_You'll get yours_!" - a universally sustaining benediction for haters and crackpots such as Mahmoud and others, so emotionally bankrupt.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Is that a threat?


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carob, a chocolate substitute, st. john's bread - InfoWest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rebbi Yochanan Ben Zochai.
> Come on!  Read Ethics of the Fathers once in a while.
Click to expand...



OH YEAH????     simeon bar yochai----is the aramaic form------I ain't comin' 
 nowhere-----I am already  HERE        Yochanan?      ??       I am doing the 
 author of the zohar ------SIMEON BAR YOCHAI

 btw----carob tastes nothing like chocolate------you obviously know the trick 
    my mom used to get her kids to mix the powder in milk and drink it  
                                YUCK!!!!!!!!      it was a health food thing in the 60s

     I got a few names too-------


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Word Became Flesh

John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4* In him was life,*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.

John 1 - ESVBible.org - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Noone is discussing the Quran here but irosie.
> 
> Why is irosie discussing the Quran?



You ask an interesting question   sherri-----I have often mentioned that I encountered 
muslims ---LONG AGO---when most US people never gave islam a thought. ----
way back in the mid sixties I met my "first muslim"    and have had scores of 
muslim friends since.     Not the usual "converts"----the real guys from 
islamic lands-----Like----IRAN!!!!  and pakistan,  arab countries------
etc etc   ---even muslims from subsaharan countries and the balkans.     One 
of the first things I learned about the koran is  "it cannot be read in 
translation"       and------muslims know everything there is to know about 
"the bible"     that means old and new  testaments ---of course like you----that which 
they imagine to know is in translation.  -----to be brief that which muslims know about 
the bible is     " IT IS ALL CRAP."       Like you they never actually read any of the books 
----even in translation.      (anyone out there ----if you ever meet an Iranian---ask him 
if he read the koran------he will probably LAUGH)       Now---getting back to sherri---
her knowlege of the bible is reminiscent of the "knowlege"  muslims have of the bible---
bits and pieces of miscontrued stuff that shows up in mosque propaganda.   The only 
difference is that  sherri pretends to understand and "know" and BELIEVE  the stuff that can be miscontrued and used to knock jews.     Muslims do the same but unlike sherri---
they do not claim to  BELIEVE that the new testament is anything but fraudulent 
crap


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4* In him was life,*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> John 1 - ESVBible.org - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the...



John 1:1 (a). Mahmouds shallest not get liquored up and post'eth their whining and complaining.


----------



## irosie91

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4* In him was life,*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> John 1 - ESVBible.org - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John 1:1 (a). Mahmouds shallest not get liquored up and post'eth their whining and complaining.
Click to expand...



there are parts of the dead sea scrolls that get into all kinds weird imagery 
involving   LIGHT and DARKNESS  and the  children thereof-----etc etc ----
SEEMS ZOROASTRIAN TO ME        
      IN THE BEGINNING WAS THE WORD   <<< I do hope that weird 
               sentence makes sense in the language in which it was first 
               written ------


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> RESPONSE POST 415
> 
> 
> Matthew 23
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> No relevance to discussion. In fact it confirms what I said many times before, that Christians believe that Jesus is the Messiah and will come to save the House of Israel.
> 
> Dumbass can't even read or understand what it posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprised a Zionist cannot understand Jesus words.
Click to expand...

What's your understanding of these words of Jesus, Islamist?

Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)

For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19

It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels are filled with Jesus words.
> 
> Keep.choosing to reject Jesus and His words, and you shall certainly fully reap the consequences of that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Jesus the Zionist.
Click to expand...

That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh

Still looking?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Noone is discussing the Quran here but irosie.
> 
> Why is irosie discussing the Quran?


Because the Quran also give the land of Israel to the Jews, FOREVER, and there is no mention of Palestine or Palestinians in the Koran either, which came several centuries later. 

Strange ain't it.  None of the three major religions in the region make any mention of Palestine. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated      in what language did  John write that?      and how was it
> expressed.      All of this kind of stuff conforms very very importantly with jewish
> mysticism of the time.     Today---the people who are into that very same
> mysticism are called    CHASSIDIM          Did you ever hear of  the guy who spent '
> 20 years in a cave writing a book and living on   carob?      carob is also sometimes
> called  "saint john's break"-------but it was not your john wrote the book----in fact---
> the SAINT JOHN    for whom the carob was named -----seems to have been
> JOHN THE BAPTIST------the guy who was into the jewish ritual of immersion ----
> ......in the  MIKVEH       John is a very very common hebrew name     YOCHAN
> or YOCHANAN-----do you know what it means-----in hebrew of course----there is
> a really weird arabic version of the name         roudy???        tell sherri the arabic
> version of   YOCHANAN------and  ----uhm ----just who wrote the zohar
> 
> got any charuv recipes------hubby tells me that the stuff was never used in cooking
> by his mom.      I do not like it-----my mom used to eat it sometimes----just chew
> on the miserable stuff
> 
> 
> OH---now I remember    RABBI BAR YOCHAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel ACCORDING To John was almost definitely NOT written by John.
> It was targeted for the Romans who loved Spooky Mythology and needed to be scared into believing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gospel of John was written by the Apostle John.
> 
> What is Pathetic Here Is Zionists spitting on Jesus, picking pieces of His words to believe and pieces to reject.
> 
> I hope you reap consequences for all you are doing here.
Click to expand...

You too Sherri, you too. 

First thing you're have to answer for is all the lies and hate you spewed against Jesus' people. Second thing you'll have to answer for is mutilating Christianity and making  Jesus look like a hate mongering Philistine, scorned by God, like yourself.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4* In him was life,*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> John 1 - ESVBible.org - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the...


Irrelevant.


----------



## Roudy

Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I love Jesus the Zionist & his teachings for his people of Israel.  And why do you so reject the teachings of Jesus & his apostles for their love of Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Jesus the Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh
> 
> Still looking?
Click to expand...


Jesus was not a Zionist.

I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is. 

I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3. 

Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man. 

There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.

Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make. 

I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.

This is the ESV version of The New Testament.

John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.



God is love.

Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?
Click to expand...


take your own advice, x10


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4* In him was life,*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> John 1 - ESVBible.org - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
Click to expand...


The Bible and The Gospels tell us who Jesus was and is, it is not for Zionists of today to tell me or anyone else who Jesus is.

He is the Son of God (John 3)and He is the Word (John 1)and He is God (John 1) and He was in the beginning (John 1) and all things were made through Him (John 1) and without Him was not any thing made that was made (John 1) and in Him was life (John 1) and the life was the light of men (John 1) and that light shines in the darkness (John 1) and that darkness has not overcome it (John 1).

To all who believed in His name He gave and gives the right to become children of God. (John 1:12).

And the Word, Jesus, became flesh and dwelt among us (John 1:14)

The law was given through Moses, grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. (John 1:17)


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Jesus the Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh
> 
> Still looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
Click to expand...

If you have a verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist then cough it up. 

If you have a verse indicating Jesus being a Palestinian cough that up as well

So far, you've got NOTHING. 

Not only has it been proven that Jesus was a Zionist through the many verses cited in this thread indicating his love for Zion, but the fact that he truly believed in the Old Testament, which in itself was TOTALLY ZIONIST is another nail in the coffin of your delusional claims. 


Jesus the Zionist on the Old Testament:

&#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)

&#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19

&#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?*
Click to expand...

It's difficult with You intentionally INCITING Hate for Jews by starting strings saying they are Baby Killers, Old man Killers, Mother Killers.
Why don't You post peaceful Solution ideas INSTEAD.
You know, Jesus-like.

You Hypocrite Bigot.
`


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4* In him was life,*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> John 1 - ESVBible.org - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible and The Gospels tell us who Jesus was and is, it is not for Zionists of today to tell me or anyone else who Jesus is.
> 
> He is the Son of God (John 3)and He is the Word (John 1)and He is God (John 1) and He was in the beginning (John 1) and all things were made through Him (John 1) and without Him was not any thing made that was made (John 1) and in Him was life (John 1) and the life was the light of men (John 1) and that light shines in the darkness (John 1) and that darkness has not overcome it (John 1).
> 
> To all who believed in His name He gave and gives the right to become children of God. (John 1:12).
> 
> And the Word, Jesus, became flesh and dwelt among us (John 1:14)
> 
> The law was given through Moses, grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. (John 1:17)
Click to expand...

Nope, nope nope, you are an ignorant fool:

&#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)

&#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19

&#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)


----------



## Roudy

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's difficult with You intentionally INCITING Hate for Jews by starting strings saying they are Baby Killers, Old man Killers, Mother Killers.
> 
> You Hypocrite Bigot.
> 
> Why don'y you post peaceful Solutions ideas INSTEAD.
> You know, Jesus-like.
> 
> You Hypocrite Bigot.
> `
Click to expand...

Hatred and lies are all she / he / they have got. Take that away and they've got NOTHING.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take your own advice, x10
Click to expand...

Too mentally ill to understand that she embodies all that she accuses others of. 

Not even baby steps would work with this psycho. LOL.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh
> 
> Still looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist then cough it up.
> 
> If you have a verse indicating Jesus being a Palestinian cough that up as well
> 
> So far, you've got NOTHING.
> 
> Not only has it been proven that Jesus was a Zionist through the many verses cited in this thread indicating his love for Zion, but the fact that he truly believed in the Old Testament, which in itself was TOTALLY ZIONIST is another nail in the coffin of your delusional claims.
> 
> 
> Jesus the Zionist on the Old Testament:
> 
> Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)
Click to expand...


all mankind are the children of god

God is in all things


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Jesus the Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh
> 
> Still looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
Click to expand...

So all the Palestinians, the Muslims you associate with, including your boyfriend, and three quarters of the world are condemned to hell.

Nice to know. What a good Christian you must be. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist then cough it up.
> 
> If you have a verse indicating Jesus being a Palestinian cough that up as well
> 
> So far, you've got NOTHING.
> 
> Not only has it been proven that Jesus was a Zionist through the many verses cited in this thread indicating his love for Zion, but the fact that he truly believed in the Old Testament, which in itself was TOTALLY ZIONIST is another nail in the coffin of your delusional claims.
> 
> 
> Jesus the Zionist on the Old Testament:
> 
> &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> &#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> &#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all mankind are the children of god
> 
> God is in all things
Click to expand...

Do you think Sherri is possessed?  Maybe a local exorcist would be of assistance.  

What's the word for "possessed" in the Middle East?  Islamist / Palestinian?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh
> 
> Still looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all the Palestinians the Muslims you associate with, including your boyfriend, and three quarters of the world are condemned to hell.
> 
> Nice to know. What a good Christian you must be. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


I do not have a boyfriend, I have a husband.

And the words are not words of condemnation, they are words that save when a person reads them and believes in Jesus.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> So all the Palestinians the Muslims you associate with, including your boyfriend, and three quarters of the world are condemned to hell.
> 
> Nice to know. What a good Christian you must be. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have a boyfriend, I have a husband.
> 
> And the words are not words of condemnation, they are words that save when a person reads them and believes in Jesus.
Click to expand...


So the big question is when are you going to take your show on the road to Muslim countries to tell them all about Jesus.  Be sure to bring a lot of New Testaments with you.


----------



## Roudy

Sherri:  Jesus was the King of the Philistines!  Ha ha ha. Ho ho ho.  Heh heh heh.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been proven false, there sure ain't a Jesus the Palestinian or Jesus the Philistine. Heh heh heh
> 
> Still looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist then cough it up.
> 
> If you have a verse indicating Jesus being a Palestinian cough that up as well
> 
> So far, you've got NOTHING.
> 
> Not only has it been proven that Jesus was a Zionist through the many verses cited in this thread indicating his love for Zion, but the fact that he truly believed in the Old Testament, which in itself was TOTALLY ZIONIST is another nail in the coffin of your delusional claims.
> 
> 
> Jesus the Zionist on the Old Testament:
> 
> Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)
Click to expand...


Jesus is who He says He is, and He , nor anyone else in The Gospels says He is a Zionist.

That definitively answers the question, Jesus is not and was not a Zionist.

None of those verses you recite state Jesus was a Zionist, it is not written anywhere, and that conclusively tells us Jesus was not a Zionist. 

You do not define who Jesus was and is, He tells us in The Gospels who He is.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> So all the Palestinians the Muslims you associate with, including your boyfriend, and three quarters of the world are condemned to hell.
> 
> Nice to know. What a good Christian you must be. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have a boyfriend, I have a husband.
> 
> And the words are not words of condemnation, they are words that save when a person reads them and believes in Jesus.
Click to expand...

You just said anyone who doesn't believe in Jesus as son of God, goes to hell. 

Have you informed your Muslim boyfriends that they are all headed to hell?  

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> I have a Bible and I have Jesus words where He tells everyone who He is.
> 
> I shared Jesus words in another post, they appear in John 3.
> 
> Jesus tell everyone He is the Son of God, who came to take away the sin of man.
> 
> There is the Truth about Jesus I present to you, you accept Jesus as Messiah or you reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Please consider your decision carefully, there are consequences for the choice you make.
> 
> I want to be sure you have a full opportunity to know what Jesus says in John 3 about who He is.
> 
> This is the ESV version of The New Testament.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist then cough it up.
> 
> If you have a verse indicating Jesus being a Palestinian cough that up as well
> 
> So far, you've got NOTHING.
> 
> Not only has it been proven that Jesus was a Zionist through the many verses cited in this thread indicating his love for Zion, but the fact that he truly believed in the Old Testament, which in itself was TOTALLY ZIONIST is another nail in the coffin of your delusional claims.
> 
> 
> Jesus the Zionist on the Old Testament:
> 
> &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place.&#8221; (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> &#8220;For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> &#8220;It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid.&#8221; (Luke 16:17)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, and He , nor anyone else in The Gospels says He is a Zionist.
> 
> That definitively answers the question, Jesus is not and was not a Zionist.
> 
> None of those verses you recite state Jesus was a Zionist, it is not written anywhere, and that conclusively tells us Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> You do not define who Jesus was and is, He tells us in The Gospels who He is.
Click to expand...

The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim. 

You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.

It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all the Palestinians the Muslims you associate with, including your boyfriend, and three quarters of the world are condemned to hell.
> 
> Nice to know. What a good Christian you must be. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a boyfriend, I have a husband.
> 
> And the words are not words of condemnation, they are words that save when a person reads them and believes in Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said anyone who doesn't believe in Jesus as son of goes to hell.
> 
> Have you informed your Muslim boyfriends that they are all headed to hell?
> 
> Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


The only way to the Father is through the Son.

John 5:24 Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever hears my word and believes him who sent me has eternal life. He does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life. 25 Truly, truly I say to you an hour is coming and is now here when the dead will hear the voice of the son of God and those who hear will live. 26 For as the Father has life in Himself, so he has granted the Son also to have life in himself. 27 And he has given him authority to execute judgment, because he is the Son of Man. 28 Do not marvel at this, because a time is coming when all who are in the tombs will hear his voice 29 and come out those who have done good to the resurrection of life and those who have done evil to the resurrection of Judgment.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist then cough it up.
> 
> If you have a verse indicating Jesus being a Palestinian cough that up as well
> 
> So far, you've got NOTHING.
> 
> Not only has it been proven that Jesus was a Zionist through the many verses cited in this thread indicating his love for Zion, but the fact that he truly believed in the Old Testament, which in itself was TOTALLY ZIONIST is another nail in the coffin of your delusional claims.
> 
> 
> Jesus the Zionist on the Old Testament:
> 
> Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place. (Matthew 5:17)
> 
> For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:18-19
> 
> It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid. (Luke 16:17)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, and He , nor anyone else in The Gospels says He is a Zionist.
> 
> That definitively answers the question, Jesus is not and was not a Zionist.
> 
> None of those verses you recite state Jesus was a Zionist, it is not written anywhere, and that conclusively tells us Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> You do not define who Jesus was and is, He tells us in The Gospels who He is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim.
> 
> You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.
> 
> It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.
Click to expand...


There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.

Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a boyfriend, I have a husband.
> 
> And the words are not words of condemnation, they are words that save when a person reads them and believes in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You just said anyone who doesn't believe in Jesus as son of goes to hell.
> 
> Have you informed your Muslim boyfriends that they are all headed to hell?
> 
> Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> John 5:24 Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever hears my word and believes him who sent me has eternal life. He does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life. 25 Truly, truly I say to you an hour is coming and is now here when the dead will hear the voice of the son of God and those who hear will live. 26 For as the Father has life in Himself, so he has granted the Son also to have life in himself. 27 And he has given him authority to execute judgment, because he is the Son of Man. 28 Do not marvel at this, because a time is coming when all who are in the tombs will hear his voice 29 and come out those who have done good to the resurrection of life and those who have done evil to the resurrection of Judgment.
Click to expand...


Say, can you copy and paste something from the  Bhagavad-Gita, Ramayana and Veda, and then you can become an instant Hindu?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I wrote that last post all myself, taken from my ESV Study Bible. 

Mostly, it addresses a person being spiritually dead before they believe in Jesus, life begins, eternal life, with belief in Jesus. And then a person lives for eternity. 

Heaven is a better place for all believers in Jesus, what we all have to look forward to.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Do the Lakers play in the Middle East now?




sherri-----I hope you  are sitting down ----just in case you SWOOOON 

are you ok now........Biblical scholars agree that there was no apostle named 
  "JOHN"     ---or more to the point----no individual actually wrote the whole book 
     called  "JOHN".          ------now try to cope----THERE AIN'T NO JOHN ------well---
     there are lots of johns-------JOHN THE MIKVEH MAN  was a john------but the writings 
     in the BOOK OF JOHN------were written by persons who had other names---or maybe 
     a few of them were john-----but-----no one knows either them or 'him'

     It's ok      most people seem to agree that there ain't no  JOB  either----and 
     we zionists do not really get hysterical about it.


     As far as I can tell------the book of John was first written in Greek----which 
     interests me no end because parts of the dead sea scrolls are written in
     Greek too.      Even more interesting to me-----parts of the dead sea scrolls 
     get into some sort of mystical  stuff involving the  SONS OF DARKNESS    
     and the SONS OF LIGHT    (I have no idea if it is the greek parts----but  
     sons of this and that ---is in the text)     Also along with   SONS OF 
     DARKNESS and SONS OF LIGHT -----SONS OF MAN and SONS OF GOD 

     Now pay attention.    the name  JOHN -----means---when translated from the 
     hebrew      'GOD's GRACE'    ------what you got in the book called  
     JOHN -------is lots of mystical stuff.     If you actually believe that  you can 
     figure   "JOHN"   out without having any idea what those guys back then 
     were talking about with all this poetic imagery stuff------that you are actually 
     dimmer than even I can  IMAGINE

       btw       WTF does  "in the beginning was the word"   mean?  
            could you write it out in greek as it appears in the oldest copy 
            of the BOOK OF JOHN------maybe I can find someone who understands it


                  "THE WORD BECAME FLESH"              ???  wtf       

    Lets talk about the   BOOK OF REVULSIONS-----that's more fun

    I find it notable that a person with a hebrew name   to wit  "JOHN"    
    is considered to be an intimate friend of Jesus-----and wrote in GREEK.  
    As far as I could tell there is nothing in the New Testament to suggest 
    that Jesus spoke greek.       at all.          he might have----but there is 
    no indication that he did.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Irosie, you never provide a link to support anything you write  and I do not believe you. Christians believe in Jesus and believe what is written in The Gospels to be true.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Irosie, you never provide a link to support anything you write  and I do not believe you. Christians believe in Jesus and believe what is written in The Gospels to be true.



Some of the good Christians are putting their lives on the line to report on what your friends are doing to their fellow Christians in Muslim countries.  It is very obvious that you don't care what is happening to Christians, and you worry more about the Palestinian Musliims.  Something is very, very wrong here when so many Christians are dying at the hands of your friends and you play deaf and dumb about this.+
-


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Irosie, you never provide a link to support anything you write  and I do not believe you. Christians believe in Jesus and believe what is written in The Gospels to be true.




   A VERY classic example of the ego defense    PROJECTION -----is the chronic LIAR---
who habitually accuses other people of being LIKE HER-----a liar.     A person who boasts 
a  "degree in psychology"    should know that very basic fact---------well---on second 
thought----maybe not--------most psych majors in my  undergraduate school------were students who were dropped from their program of choice--------what did you start out as? 

It is silly to accuse a person of lying without stating just what you imagine the 'LIE' 
to be.      But LIARs  often make non-specific statements.       Do you know the term 
"non-specific"????       I am not sure that lawyers use it at all.     

As for christians believing in a concrete manner   (you do understand the word 'concrete' 
in this context------it is used incessantly in writings in "psychology")  in the writings of 
the bible------you got a BIG  PROBLEM------you read translations of translations ---
and do not even have a grasp of the nature of the language of the original 
"gospels"        When I first became a bit familiar with hebrew-----I then first came 
to understand the writings of the bible.       You do not have a snowballs' chance in hell 
of grasping anything correctly attributed to Jesus without knowing a bit of HILLEL---
and the  parlance of the talmud--------Jesus spoke talmudic aramaic<<< you did 
not even know that fact.

how about you do a bit of check on  THE BOOK OF JOHN----if it is my comment on that 
book that Irritates you before you fart out   "LIAR"----then we can talk about  LUKE----
as far as I know,   Luke never met Jesus.      Luke was greek-----he did not speak either 
hebrew or aramaic. -----on the other hand I do not recall if Luke presents himself as 
having met Jesus.      As to the BOOK OF REVULSIONS------it seems  "john"   wrote 
that one too.           Do you also interpret that book in  concrete manner?----
seven headed monster included?


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irosie, you never provide a link to support anything you write  and I do not believe you. Christians believe in Jesus and believe what is written in The Gospels to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A VERY classic example of the ego defense    PROJECTION -----is the chronic LIAR---
> who habitually accuses other people of being LIKE HER-----a liar.     A person who boasts
> a  "degree in psychology"    should know that very basic fact---------well---on second
> thought----maybe not--------most psych majors in my  undergraduate school------were students who were dropped from their program of choice--------what did you start out as?
> 
> It is silly to accuse a person of lying without stating just what you imagine the 'LIE'
> to be.      But LIARs  often make non-specific statements.       Do you know the term
> "non-specific"????       I am not sure that lawyers use it at all.
> 
> As for christians believing in a concrete manner   (you do understand the word 'concrete'
> in this context------it is used incessantly in writings in "psychology")  in the writings of
> the bible------you got a BIG  PROBLEM------you read translations of translations ---
> and do not even have a grasp of the nature of the language of the original
> "gospels"        When I first became a bit familiar with hebrew-----I then first came
> to understand the writings of the bible.       You do not have a snowballs' chance in hell
> of grasping anything correctly attributed to Jesus without knowing a bit of HILLEL---
> and the  parlance of the talmud--------Jesus spoke talmudic aramaic<<< you did
> not even know that fact.
> 
> how about you do a bit of check on  THE BOOK OF JOHN----if it is my comment on that
> book that Irritates you before you fart out   "LIAR"----then we can talk about  LUKE----
> as far as I know,   Luke never met Jesus.      Luke was greek-----he did not speak either
> hebrew or aramaic. -----on the other hand I do not recall if Luke presents himself as
> having met Jesus.      As to the BOOK OF REVULSIONS------it seems  "john"   wrote
> that one too.           Do you also interpret that book in  concrete manner?----
> seven headed monster included?
Click to expand...


The identity of the ?beloved disciple? in John?s gospel | Freelance Theology

Maybe this will help


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is some individual 's opinion with no expertise on a subject worth ? Nothing


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is some individual 's opinion with no expertise on a subject worth ? Nothing




good of you to admit that your opinion on the bible is worthless-----but if you have a 
problem with  this ONE CITATION----why not   LET YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING---
thru cyberspace------I found lots of articles on the book of john------that seem to say 
similar stuff         I am sure you will find some backwoods person like yourself who 
remembers    JOHN     from her sunday school coloring book.      Do  you also see the 
book of  JONAH   as a story about a person who was swallowed by a whale?

It seems to me that if any group of people wanted to write a gospel-----anonymously----
  JOHN  would be a fine   NOM DE'PLUMB------I cannot imagine anyone or any group 
  wanting to own up   to   THE BOOK OF REVULSIONS other than  EDGAR ALLEN POE

now-----as a person with a degree in Psych.       tell me what it means to a 
 PSYCHOLOGIST    when he finds a person who exhibits  CONCRETE THINKING


----------



## MJB12741

Silly girl who claims she is a Christian just can't acccept it that in the Gospels are many referenes to Zion.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, and He , nor anyone else in The Gospels says He is a Zionist.
> 
> That definitively answers the question, Jesus is not and was not a Zionist.
> 
> None of those verses you recite state Jesus was a Zionist, it is not written anywhere, and that conclusively tells us Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> You do not define who Jesus was and is, He tells us in The Gospels who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim.
> 
> You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.
> 
> It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

MJB12741 said:


> Silly girl who claims she is a Christian just can't acccept it that in the Gospels are many referenes to Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim.
> 
> You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.
> 
> It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


166 references to zion.  I suggest you start with psalms.


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Silly girl who claims she is a Christian just can't acccept it that in the Gospels are many referenes to Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim.
> 
> You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.
> 
> It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MJB-----be fair      Sherri is right ------Jesus did not say   "I AM A ZIONIST"----
I bet that he did not even eat bagels and lox.    

    now lets get REAL    >>>  Isa said   "I AM A BALESTINIAN"  -----and he said 
                 that ----TWO THOUSAND YEARS AGO-----on the mount of olives 
                 whilst eating  a  camel burger ------whilst miraculously chewing KHAT.
                 on his way to  AL AQSA MOSQUE


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl who claims she is a Christian just can't acccept it that in the Gospels are many referenes to Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 166 references to zion.  I suggest you start with psalms.
Click to expand...




not the point-----aris-----NO WHERE in psalms do you find the 
word   ZIONIST       Sherri is right ------the word  ZIONIST does not 
exist in the bible---------and actually I do not even know how to say 
"ZIONIST"   in hebrew------I would be horrified it anyone asked me to 
spell it


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl who claims she is a Christian just can't acccept it that in the Gospels are many referenes to Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB-----be fair      Sherri is right ------Jesus did not say   "I AM A ZIONIST"----
> I bet that he did not even eat bagels and lox.
> 
> now lets get REAL    >>>  Isa said   "I AM A BALESTINIAN"  -----and he said
> that ----TWO THOUSAND YEARS AGO-----on the mount of olives
> whilst eating  a  camel burger ------whilst miraculously chewing KHAT.
> on his way to  AL AQSA MOSQUE
Click to expand...


Neither is bad, just acquired taste


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl who claims she is a Christian just can't acccept it that in the Gospels are many referenes to Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 166 references to zion.  I suggest you start with psalms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the point-----aris-----NO WHERE in psalms do you find the
> word   ZIONIST       Sherri is right ------the word  ZIONIST does not
> exist in the bible---------and actually I do not even know how to say
> "ZIONIST"   in hebrew------I would be horrified it anyone asked me to
> spell it
Click to expand...


Not one reference to either Zionist or Zionism because they did not exist then.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is some individual 's opinion with no expertise on a subject worth ? Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good of you to admit that your opinion on the bible is worthless-----but if you have a
> problem with  this ONE CITATION----why not   LET YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING---
> thru cyberspace------I found lots of articles on the book of john------that seem to say
> similar stuff         I am sure you will find some backwoods person like yourself who
> remembers    JOHN     from her sunday school coloring book.      Do  you also see the
> book of  JONAH   as a story about a person who was swallowed by a whale?
> 
> It seems to me that if any group of people wanted to write a gospel-----anonymously----
> JOHN  would be a fine   NOM DE'PLUMB------I cannot imagine anyone or any group
> wanting to own up   to   THE BOOK OF REVULSIONS other than  EDGAR ALLEN POE
> 
> now-----as a person with a degree in Psych.       tell me what it means to a
> PSYCHOLOGIST    when he finds a person who exhibits  CONCRETE THINKING
Click to expand...


All my Bibles record the Apostle John wrote the book of John.

I will believe them and not you.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 166 references to zion.  I suggest you start with psalms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the point-----aris-----NO WHERE in psalms do you find the
> word   ZIONIST       Sherri is right ------the word  ZIONIST does not
> exist in the bible---------and actually I do not even know how to say
> "ZIONIST"   in hebrew------I would be horrified it anyone asked me to
> spell it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one reference to either Zionist or Zionism because they did not exist then.
Click to expand...

When did you learn to speak Greek and Hebrew? They didn't speak or write in English in the time of Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why should I believe a word from the mouth of a person who rejects Jesus as Messiah about The Gospels?

Only a fool would do that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not the point-----aris-----NO WHERE in psalms do you find the
> word   ZIONIST       Sherri is right ------the word  ZIONIST does not
> exist in the bible---------and actually I do not even know how to say
> "ZIONIST"   in hebrew------I would be horrified it anyone asked me to
> spell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one reference to either Zionist or Zionism because they did not exist then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you learn to speak Greek and Hebrew? They didn't speak or write in English in the time of Jesus.
Click to expand...


Ok, Greek scholar, where do these words appear?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In the late 1800s, Theodor Herzl and Chaim Weizmann founded Zionism, a political movement dedicated to the creation of a Jewish state.*

Judaism 101: The Land of Israel


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why should I believe a word from the mouth of a person who rejects Jesus as Messiah about The Gospels?
> 
> Only a fool would do that.




Gee, maybe Mrs. Sherri should get her Muslim friends to get rid of that fake Gospel.  I believe it is called Thomas, and it even discusses Jesus' elimination.  I really wonder when Mrs. Sherri is going to get out of her house and down to a travel agent.  The travel agent can map out all the Muslim countries where Mrs. Sherri and her copies of the New Testament will visit to convert the Muslims into Christianity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is a political movement among Jews (although supported by some non-Jews) which maintains that the Jewish people constitute a nation and are entitled to a national homeland. Formally founded in 1897, Zionism embraced a variety of opinions in its early years on where that homeland might be established.*

Zionism definition and history


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I believe a word from the mouth of a person who rejects Jesus as Messiah about The Gospels?
> 
> Only a fool would do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe Mrs. Sherri should get her Muslim friends to get rid of that fake Gospel.  I believe it is called Thomas, and it even discusses Jesus' elimination.  I really wonder when Mrs. Sherri is going to get out of her house and down to a travel agent.  The travel agent can map out all the Muslim countries where Mrs. Sherri and her copies of the New Testament will visit to convert the Muslims into Christianity.
Click to expand...


The Gospel of Thomas is not in the Christian Bible, Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The problem is Zionists and Zionism exist today but they did not exist in Palestine 2000 years ago. 

Impossible to make a person who lived then either a Zionist or supporter of Zionism.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is a political movement among Jews (although supported by some non-Jews) which maintains that the Jewish people constitute a nation and are entitled to a national homeland. Formally founded in 1897, Zionism embraced a variety of opinions in its early years on where that homeland might be established.*
> 
> Zionism definition and history




Mrs. Sherri is so obsessed with Zionism, but apparently she closes her eyes to what her Muslim friends are saying that Syria is the stepping stone to the worldwide Caliphate.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri is looking forward to wearing a burqa.  As one Iranian poster once said that Islam is not just for the Iranians or the Arabs.  It is for the entire world.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I believe a word from the mouth of a person who rejects Jesus as Messiah about The Gospels?
> 
> Only a fool would do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe Mrs. Sherri should get her Muslim friends to get rid of that fake Gospel.  I believe it is called Thomas, and it even discusses Jesus' elimination.  I really wonder when Mrs. Sherri is going to get out of her house and down to a travel agent.  The travel agent can map out all the Muslim countries where Mrs. Sherri and her copies of the New Testament will visit to convert the Muslims into Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Thomas is not in the Christian Bible, Zionist.
Click to expand...


Did I say it was, Nutso?  I said that the Muslims have it since a Muslim poster once discussed it on a forum.  I was wrong about the name.  It is called the Gospel of Barnabas.  Ask your Muslim friends about it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0vCIbPceOA]MUSLIMS FAKE "GOSPEL OF BARNABAS" TO JUSTIFY ISLAM - EXPOSED BY JOHN GILCHRIST, MORRISON & WESSELS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe Mrs. Sherri should get her Muslim friends to get rid of that fake Gospel.  I believe it is called Thomas, and it even discusses Jesus' elimination.  I really wonder when Mrs. Sherri is going to get out of her house and down to a travel agent.  The travel agent can map out all the Muslim countries where Mrs. Sherri and her copies of the New Testament will visit to convert the Muslims into Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Thomas is not in the Christian Bible, Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say it was, Nutso?  I said that the Muslims have it since a Muslim poster once discussed it on a forum.  I was wrong about the name.  It is called the Gospel of Barnabas.  Ask your Muslim friends about it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0vCIbPceOA]MUSLIMS FAKE "GOSPEL OF BARNABAS" TO JUSTIFY ISLAM - EXPOSED BY JOHN GILCHRIST, MORRISON & WESSELS - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


The Gospel of Barnabas


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is a Gospel of Thomas part of the Gnostic Gospels.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Thomas is not in the Christian Bible, Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say it was, Nutso?  I said that the Muslims have it since a Muslim poster once discussed it on a forum.  I was wrong about the name.  It is called the Gospel of Barnabas.  Ask your Muslim friends about it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0vCIbPceOA]MUSLIMS FAKE "GOSPEL OF BARNABAS" TO JUSTIFY ISLAM - EXPOSED BY JOHN GILCHRIST, MORRISON & WESSELS - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Barnabas
Click to expand...


Its just one of the  books not chosen to be a part  of the Bible attributed in the first four centuries to Jesus Christ.  I have a book called The Lost Books of The Bible that is supposed to have all of these Gospels in it.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, and He , nor anyone else in The Gospels says He is a Zionist.
> 
> That definitively answers the question, Jesus is not and was not a Zionist.
> 
> None of those verses you recite state Jesus was a Zionist, it is not written anywhere, and that conclusively tells us Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> You do not define who Jesus was and is, He tells us in The Gospels who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim.
> 
> You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.
> 
> It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
Click to expand...

A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. 

B- there are not many Jews today OR in ancient times, who aren't Zionists, AND THAT INCLUDES JESUS.  And, because Zionism is a central theme of the Old Testament, of which Jesus the Zionist Jew believed in 100%. 

C- you cannot point to any verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist. In fact there are hundreds that prove the opposite. 

D- you also cannot show anywhere in the New Testament that Jesus thought of himself as a Palestinian or as you desperately tried a "Philisitne". 

Again, you have NOTHING. You cannot substantiate any of your delusional claims. Just a lot of hot air, hatred, lies, and blather.  

Question is, when are you going to stop lying about being Christian, as it's quite obvious to everybody that you're not.


----------



## irosie91

Bottom line-----If Jesus rejected  ZIONISM    why did he not say so?       Everything he did 
and said -----certainly CONFIRMED  his absolute endorsement of  ZIONISM ----he even 
traveled   "UP"  to Jerusalem in order to preach in  ZION.    He even sought to cleanse the 
TEMPLE COURT YARD of the   -----filth of foreign influence-----(anti zion influence)   by 
attacking he  "money changers"  that facilitated the  "anti zion"  filth influence.------
    Bottom line----Jesus was a more ardent zionist than am I


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a political movement among Jews (although supported by some non-Jews) which maintains that the Jewish people constitute a nation and are entitled to a national homeland. Formally founded in 1897, Zionism embraced a variety of opinions in its early years on where that homeland might be established.*
> 
> Zionism definition and history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri is so obsessed with Zionism, but apparently she closes her eyes to what her Muslim friends are saying that Syria is the stepping stone to the worldwide Caliphate.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri is looking forward to wearing a burqa.  As one Iranian poster once said that Islam is not just for the Iranians or the Arabs.  It is for the entire world.
Click to expand...



It was not just a poster who declared that the filth of islam is  "FOR THE ENTIRE WORLD"---
ACHMADINEJAD   so declared in the UN-----That jerk stood up in the UN  (the united 
nations)  and declared that the stink and filth of islam is  "THE RELIGION FOR ALL THE 
WORLD" --------for those of you who do not know-----the UN building is very near the 
hospital   BELLEVUE------which has a reputation for housing the INSANE.    At that time 
I saw saw the Televised bit-----the little rodent  ACHMADINEJAD  declaring the  
VICTORY OF ISLAM over the world-------I wondered why he was not grabbed 
by a crew of orderlies------strapped into a  STRAIT JACKET  and shipped to a padded 
room in BELLEVIEW


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Bottom line-----If Jesus rejected  ZIONISM    why did he not say so?       Everything he did
> and said -----certainly CONFIRMED  his absolute endorsement of  ZIONISM ----he even
> traveled   "UP"  to Jerusalem in order to preach in  ZION.    He even sought to cleanse the
> TEMPLE COURT YARD of the   -----filth of foreign influence-----(anti zion influence)   by
> attacking he  "money changers"  that facilitated the  "anti zion"  filth influence.------
> Bottom line----Jesus was a more ardent zionist than am I



Feeble minded 85 year old, ZIONISM did not exist. 

The word appears nowhere in The Bible..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus did not renounce Nazism?

Does that means Jesus supports  Nazism?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The moron wrote; POST 520


"A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. "

RESPONSE!

WATCH THIS, Palestine was written of over 2400 years ago.

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response Post 520

Roudy can point to no verse proving Jesus was a Zionist.

The word appears nowhere in The Bible.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The moron wrote; POST 520
> 
> 
> "A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. "
> 
> RESPONSE!
> 
> WATCH THIS, Palestine was written of over 2400 years ago.



Who's the moron, Mahmoud?

"Palestinian" arabs was a term coined by Arafat in the early 1960's to give a national identity to arab occupiers and squatters.

Really, Mahmoud, your ignorance regarding these issues is pathetic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube



Really, Mahmoud, why would you think that anyone would take your goofy youtube videos as anything but islamist propaganda?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moron wrote; POST 520
> 
> 
> "A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. "
> 
> RESPONSE!
> 
> WATCH THIS, Palestine was written of over 2400 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the moron, Mahmoud?
> 
> "Palestinian" arabs was a term coined by Arafat in the early 1960's to give a national identity to arab occupiers and squatters.
> 
> Really, Mahmoud, your ignorance regarding these issues is pathetic.
Click to expand...


HERODOTUS wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.

Can the Hollie psychopath thing comprehend that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Mahmoud, why would you think that anyone would take your goofy youtube videos as anything but islamist propaganda?
Click to expand...


WHO cares what the psychopath Hollie thing says?


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moron wrote; POST 520
> 
> 
> "A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. "
> 
> RESPONSE!
> 
> WATCH THIS, Palestine was written of over 2400 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the moron, Mahmoud?
> 
> "Palestinian" arabs was a term coined by Arafat in the early 1960's to give a national identity to arab occupiers and squatters.
> 
> Really, Mahmoud, your ignorance regarding these issues is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERODOTUS wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.
> 
> Can the Hollie psychopath thing comprehend that?
Click to expand...


You're a bit dense, Mahmoud. You're hoping to equate historical references to Palestine with the ramblings of an islamist terrorist who, in the 1960's, attempted to assign a national identity to arab occupiers and squatters.

I can explain this to you in clear, user-friendly monosyllables but the islamist mindset tends to be a bit crowded with useless propaganda.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I have done is prove there is a land called Palestine , that has been called Palestine for over 2400 years.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I have done is prove there is a land called Palestine , that has been called Palestine for over 2400 years.



And you made no case for occupying arab beggars and squatters having any claim to lands or a nationality as "Palestinians".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Of course , it is the indigenous Palestinian people with the right of self determination in Palestine. 

That is  a principle established by international law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ruthie Fogel is an illustration of squatter scum.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line-----If Jesus rejected  ZIONISM    why did he not say so?       Everything he did
> and said -----certainly CONFIRMED  his absolute endorsement of  ZIONISM ----he even
> traveled   "UP"  to Jerusalem in order to preach in  ZION.    He even sought to cleanse the
> TEMPLE COURT YARD of the   -----filth of foreign influence-----(anti zion influence)   by
> attacking he  "money changers"  that facilitated the  "anti zion"  filth influence.------
> Bottom line----Jesus was a more ardent zionist than am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeble minded 85 year old, ZIONISM did not exist.
> 
> The word appears nowhere in The Bible..
Click to expand...



 Nor does Palestine or Palestinian. Yet the concept of Zionism goes back all the way back to the New Testament and its promise of a homeland for the Jews in the M.E. and the temple rebuilt


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus did not renounce Nazism?
> 
> Does that means Jesus supports  Nazism?




 He actually embraced the National Socialist philosophy and preached its benefits. Do not confuse 1930 Germany's national socialist workers party with true national socialism. One is just an offshoot of communism, the other is a way of life.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moron wrote; POST 520
> 
> 
> "A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. "
> 
> RESPONSE!
> 
> WATCH THIS, Palestine was written of over 2400 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the moron, Mahmoud?
> 
> "Palestinian" arabs was a term coined by Arafat in the early 1960's to give a national identity to arab occupiers and squatters.
> 
> Really, Mahmoud, your ignorance regarding these issues is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERODOTUS wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.
> 
> Can the Hollie psychopath thing comprehend that?
Click to expand...




 Have you ever considered that the term used was not actually Palestine but something similar like  Palaistinê. And that in actual fact the first reference to Palestine proper did not come about until 135 CE. Could it be that you are clutching at straws to attempt to prove your POV and are failing miserably


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I have done is prove there is a land called Palestine , that has been called Palestine for over 2400 years.



 No you have not as the first recorded instance of the term Palestine comes in 135CE and it denotes a place in the M.E. that has never had any legal standing as a nation.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Of course , it is the indigenous Palestinian people with the right of self determination in Palestine.
> 
> That is  a principle established by international law.



So that is the arabs and muslims out of the equation then as they are recent migrants to Palestine, The Jews can trace their occupancy back 3,000 years, the arab muslims only 1400.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line-----If Jesus rejected  ZIONISM    why did he not say so?       Everything he did
> and said -----certainly CONFIRMED  his absolute endorsement of  ZIONISM ----he even
> traveled   "UP"  to Jerusalem in order to preach in  ZION.    He even sought to cleanse the
> TEMPLE COURT YARD of the   -----filth of foreign influence-----(anti zion influence)   by
> attacking he  "money changers"  that facilitated the  "anti zion"  filth influence.------
> Bottom line----Jesus was a more ardent zionist than am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeble minded 85 year old, ZIONISM did not exist.
> 
> The word appears nowhere in The Bible..
Click to expand...

You must have been blind to all the passages that were posted then. 

Isaiah 62
   For Zion&#8217;s sake I will not keep silent,
    for Jerusalem&#8217;s sake I will not remain quiet,

11 The Lord has made proclamation
    to the ends of the earth:
&#8220;Say to Daughter Zion,
    &#8216;See, your Savior comes!
See, his reward is with him,


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The problem is Zionists and Zionism exist today but they did not exist in Palestine 2000 years ago.
> 
> Impossible to make a person who lived then either a Zionist or supporter of Zionism.


Ha ha ha. Good joke. 

It was Palestine that didn't exist then.


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism began 630 BCE with Old Testament Biblical reference to Zion even before the birth of Jesus the Zionist.  And Zion is also referred to 7 times in the New Testament in Romans, Matthew & John.  Thus the origin of Zionism.  And not a single reference to any Palestine or Palestinian.

Time for Israel to end the occupation by sending the Palestinian squatters back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Zion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The moron wrote; POST 520
> 
> 
> "A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD. "
> 
> RESPONSE!
> 
> WATCH THIS, Palestine was written of over 2400 years ago.
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Again, no Palestine in the Bible. 

The video talks about Philistines which are an entirely different people that Palestinians.  

Talk about feeble minded.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTmw9F9f-2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Relevance?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course , it is the indigenous Palestinian people with the right of self determination in Palestine.
> 
> That is  a principle established by international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is the arabs and muslims out of the equation then as they are recent migrants to Palestine, The Jews can trace their occupancy back 3,000 years, the arab muslims only 1400.
Click to expand...


Palestinians are the indigenous people.

At the beginning of the 1900s, Jews made up under 10% of the populations.

That is before Zionist Colonists from Europe came into Palestine.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Zionism began 630 BCE with Old Testament Biblical reference to Zion even before the birth of Jesus the Zionist.  And Zion is also referred to 7 times in the New Testament in Romans, Matthew & John.  Thus the origin of Zionism.  And not a single reference to any Palestine or Palestinian.
> 
> Time for Israel to end the occupation by sending the Palestinian squatters back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Zion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jews have been tied to that land for over 3000, and the idiot says "Zionism started in the 1800's".  She thinks she's talking some kind of mosque or neo Nazi rally. Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTmw9F9f-2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Relevance?
Click to expand...


You falsely claim Jews are Zionists.

I am exposing you for the Zionist liar you are.


----------



## Truthseeker420

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist



Zionism is a tool to use Jews, Christians and Muslims for their sick global agenda.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course , it is the indigenous Palestinian people with the right of self determination in Palestine.
> 
> That is  a principle established by international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is the arabs and muslims out of the equation then as they are recent migrants to Palestine, The Jews can trace their occupancy back 3,000 years, the arab muslims only 1400.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people.
> 
> At the beginning of the 1900s, Jews made up under 10% of the populations.
> 
> That is before Zionist Colonists from Europe came into Palestine.
Click to expand...

So, Palestinians are basically recent 20th century Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands who started calling themselves Palestinian as of 1960's. 

While the Jews maintained a presence throughout the millennia.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism began 630 BCE with Old Testament Biblical reference to Zion even before the birth of Jesus the Zionist.  And Zion is also referred to 7 times in the New Testament in Romans, Matthew & John.  Thus the origin of Zionism.  And not a single reference to any Palestine or Palestinian.
> 
> Time for Israel to end the occupation by sending the Palestinian squatters back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Zion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been tied to that land for over 3000, and the idiot says "Zionism started in the 1800's".  She thinks she's talking some kind of mosque or neo Nazi rally. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Wikipedia is not a credible source.

And the fact not one solitary word is spoken about Zionism in The Bible shows it did not exist in those times.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that is the arabs and muslims out of the equation then as they are recent migrants to Palestine, The Jews can trace their occupancy back 3,000 years, the arab muslims only 1400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people.
> 
> At the beginning of the 1900s, Jews made up under 10% of the populations.
> 
> That is before Zionist Colonists from Europe came into Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Palestinians are basically recent 20th century Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands who started calling themselves Palestinian as of 1960's.
> 
> While the Jews maintained a presence throughout the millennia.
Click to expand...


I did not say any of that..

DNA ties them to the land of Palestine for thousands of years.

Actually, the Jews in the land before Zionism was founded are Palestinians too.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTmw9F9f-2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claim Jews are Zionists.
> 
> I am exposing you for the Zionist liar you are.
Click to expand...

I think your forgot your claim a few posts back that "vast majority of Jews are Zionists". 

Are you trying to discount your own claim?  I think because you are somewhat mentally ill, you also forget what you write. 

Or do you want me to post videos of Zionist Arabs and Palestinians, of which there are plenty on you tube? 

Again, no relevance.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism began 630 BCE with Old Testament Biblical reference to Zion even before the birth of Jesus the Zionist.  And Zion is also referred to 7 times in the New Testament in Romans, Matthew & John.  Thus the origin of Zionism.  And not a single reference to any Palestine or Palestinian.
> 
> Time for Israel to end the occupation by sending the Palestinian squatters back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Zion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been tied to that land for over 3000, and the idiot says "Zionism started in the 1800's".  She thinks she's talking some kind of mosque or neo Nazi rally. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is not a credible source.
> 
> And the fact not one solitary word is spoken about Zionism in The Bible shows it did not exist in those times.
Click to expand...

And "youtube" is a credible source, that's why you posted those videos. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people.
> 
> At the beginning of the 1900s, Jews made up under 10% of the populations.
> 
> That is before Zionist Colonists from Europe came into Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palestinians are basically recent 20th century Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands who started calling themselves Palestinian as of 1960's.
> 
> While the Jews maintained a presence throughout the millennia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say any of that..
> 
> DNA ties them to the land of Palestine for thousands of years.
> 
> Actually, the Jews in the land before Zionism was founded are Palestinians too.
Click to expand...

DNA ties them to the neighboring Arabs aka Jordanians, Syrians, Egyptians, etc. more than anybody else. It is identical, in fact that's who they are, neighboring Arabs who invaded and squatted. Palestinians started calling themselves by that name as of 1960's - look it up. Prior to that, it was the name given to Jews of the region ONLY, no such thing as an Arab or Muslim Palestinian. 

So to recap, no Palestine in the Bible.


----------



## Roudy

The fact is the word Zion and Bods love for it is all over the Old and New Testaments. 

The fact is, just because you keep repeating that it isn't, doesn't make it so.

Does your argument for Palestine rest on these delusional weak claims?  Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses I cite show he was a a practicing JEW who believed in the Old Testament WORD BY WORD.  And the Old Testament is 150% a Zionist Book, from the story of Exodus, to Gods Promise and Covenant and on and on.  Jesus believed in all the Old Testament as Gods word, verbatim.
> 
> You keep repeating like a broken record that Jesus shows us who he is, yet all that you've shown us is that he's a Zionist.
> 
> It's fun watching you unravel like this, and expose how shallow you and your cause are. I have to tell you. Nothing but lies and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD.
> 
> B- there are not many Jews today OR in ancient times, who aren't Zionists, AND THAT INCLUDES JESUS.  And, because Zionism is a central theme of the Old Testament, of which Jesus the Zionist Jew believed in 100%.
> 
> C- you cannot point to any verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist. In fact there are hundreds that prove the opposite.
> 
> D- you also cannot show anywhere in the New Testament that Jesus thought of himself as a Palestinian or as you desperately tried a "Philisitne".
> 
> Again, you have NOTHING. You cannot substantiate any of your delusional claims. Just a lot of hot air, hatred, lies, and blather.
> 
> Question is, when are you going to stop lying about being Christian, as it's quite obvious to everybody that you're not.
Click to expand...


Palestine is an English word . You can pervert the word and play semantics all you want but they are the same people the Hebrews could not defeat in their invasion of Canaan.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course , it is the indigenous Palestinian people with the right of self determination in Palestine.
> 
> That is  a principle established by international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is the arabs and muslims out of the equation then as they are recent migrants to Palestine, The Jews can trace their occupancy back 3,000 years, the arab muslims only 1400.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people.
> 
> At the beginning of the 1900s, Jews made up under 10% of the populations.
> 
> That is before Zionist Colonists from Europe came into Palestine.
Click to expand...




 Which up until 1964 were the Jews of the area, no self respecting muslim would refer to themselves as Palestinian as it was a term set aside as a profanity and insulting term for a Jew. Much like many NAZI ANTI SEMITES call them Yids and Kykes to this very day.  

 As for the population the Jews can trace their heritage and occupancy of Palestine to its very inception and a thousand years more. The arab muslims can only go back 1400 years in a few cases, most are lucky if they can manage 100 years.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "The Anti-zionist Jews of Jerusalem 1/5" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTmw9F9f-2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claim Jews are Zionists.
> 
> I am exposing you for the Zionist liar you are.
Click to expand...




 No it is you and the other RACIST NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS  that use the term Zionist as a profanity about all Jews.

 Your video is a much touted ANTI SEMITIC one that shows a very minor fundamentalist sect of Jews that oppose mainstream Judaism. Much like the Branch Davidians or al Qaeda represent Christianity and islam.   The muslims refer to them as the "true torah Jews"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The land was called Palestine for over 2400 years and it's people were Palestinians.

I don't call myself a North American , but I am.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism began 630 BCE with Old Testament Biblical reference to Zion even before the birth of Jesus the Zionist.  And Zion is also referred to 7 times in the New Testament in Romans, Matthew & John.  Thus the origin of Zionism.  And not a single reference to any Palestine or Palestinian.
> 
> Time for Israel to end the occupation by sending the Palestinian squatters back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Zion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been tied to that land for over 3000, and the idiot says "Zionism started in the 1800's".  She thinks she's talking some kind of mosque or neo Nazi rally. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is not a credible source.
> 
> And the fact not one solitary word is spoken about Zionism in The Bible shows it did not exist in those times.
Click to expand...




 By the same token then the fact that Palestine is not spoken about in the Bible means that there was no Palestine during the period the Bible was written. And the last book of the Bible was written 300 years after the Romans left the area.


 Cant have it both ways now can you either Palestine did not exist or Zionism was part of Jewish life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relevance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely claim Jews are Zionists.
> 
> I am exposing you for the Zionist liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you and the other RACIST NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS  that use the term Zionist as a profanity about all Jews.
> 
> Your video is a much touted ANTI SEMITIC one that shows a very minor fundamentalist sect of Jews that oppose mainstream Judaism. Much like the Branch Davidians or al Qaeda represent Christianity and islam.   The muslims refer to them as the "true torah Jews"
Click to expand...


You claimed Jews were Zionists, I searched Anti Zionist on You Tube and posted the video I found that certainly proves all Jews are not Zionists. 

Many Jews oppose the  human rights abuses of the Occupation and do not consider themselves Zionist.

YOU claiming to speak for all Jews and call them all Zionists kind of speaks for itself, you do not choose for any Jew whether they are a Zionist or not


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The land was called Palestine for over 2400 years and it's people were Palestinians.
> 
> I don't call myself a North American , but I am.




Ok   you are north american ----lately      and penguins are ANTARCTICAN---
     so?-------all the people of this world are  "earthlings"      so?   

     In fact -----for almost  1800 years----until 1948 ---THE ONLY PEOPLE 
     called    "palestinians"     were jews living in the erstwhile     Israel/Judea. 
     I wonder why that is so.      No ---actually I do not wonder-----it is just 
     a moniker        which is as meaningless as called a penguin  ANTARCTICAN


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people.
> 
> At the beginning of the 1900s, Jews made up under 10% of the populations.
> 
> That is before Zionist Colonists from Europe came into Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palestinians are basically recent 20th century Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands who started calling themselves Palestinian as of 1960's.
> 
> While the Jews maintained a presence throughout the millennia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say any of that..
> 
> DNA ties them to the land of Palestine for thousands of years.
> 
> Actually, the Jews in the land before Zionism was founded are Palestinians too.
Click to expand...




 Their DNA shows them to be invaders from other Islamic nations in the M.E. the only people with a DNA tied to the area are the Jews that show a distinctive mitochondrial DNA pattern that is not present in any other group. And further studies have shown that each separate tribe of Jews has its own variation of this gene. It is even present in the Ethiopian Jews and the Ashkenazi Jews.
 many of the muslims tested show DNA from other regions of the M.E as the prominent genes, making them very recent migrants to the area genetically. This is why they refuse to allow DNA testing to ascertain their claim to the land as it shows they don't have a valid claim.


----------



## Phoenall

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Jews who are not Zionists today, and Zionism was not even in existence when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so your arguments fail.
> 
> Jesus tells us all who He is and you reject His words.
> 
> 
> 
> A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD.
> 
> B- there are not many Jews today OR in ancient times, who aren't Zionists, AND THAT INCLUDES JESUS.  And, because Zionism is a central theme of the Old Testament, of which Jesus the Zionist Jew believed in 100%.
> 
> C- you cannot point to any verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist. In fact there are hundreds that prove the opposite.
> 
> D- you also cannot show anywhere in the New Testament that Jesus thought of himself as a Palestinian or as you desperately tried a "Philisitne".
> 
> Again, you have NOTHING. You cannot substantiate any of your delusional claims. Just a lot of hot air, hatred, lies, and blather.
> 
> Question is, when are you going to stop lying about being Christian, as it's quite obvious to everybody that you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is an English word . You can pervert the word and play semantics all you want but they are the same people the Hebrews could not defeat in their invasion of Canaan.
Click to expand...




 Palestine is a Roman word first coined in 135 CE

 It is a bastardisation of the term philistine meant as an insult to the Jews.

 The canaanites lived in the Northern parts of Palestine, which is now modern Lebanon. So they are technically Palestinians if the term was applied to them by the romans


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The land was called Palestine for over 2400 years and it's people were Palestinians.
> 
> I don't call myself a North American , but I am.



Then all Jews in the Bible were Zionists and they have a better claim to the land than any post 7c arab muslim

 You cant have it both ways, and I want to see the word PALESTINE in the writing of the greek scholar, wasn't he called the father of LIES ?


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD.
> 
> B- there are not many Jews today OR in ancient times, who aren't Zionists, AND THAT INCLUDES JESUS.  And, because Zionism is a central theme of the Old Testament, of which Jesus the Zionist Jew believed in 100%.
> 
> C- you cannot point to any verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist. In fact there are hundreds that prove the opposite.
> 
> D- you also cannot show anywhere in the New Testament that Jesus thought of himself as a Palestinian or as you desperately tried a "Philisitne".
> 
> Again, you have NOTHING. You cannot substantiate any of your delusional claims. Just a lot of hot air, hatred, lies, and blather.
> 
> Question is, when are you going to stop lying about being Christian, as it's quite obvious to everybody that you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is an English word . You can pervert the word and play semantics all you want but they are the same people the Hebrews could not defeat in their invasion of Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a Roman word first coined in 135 CE
> 
> It is a bastardisation of the term philistine meant as an insult to the Jews.
> 
> The canaanites lived in the Northern parts of Palestine, which is now modern Lebanon. So they are technically Palestinians if the term was applied to them by the romans
Click to expand...



In fact----the people who most correctly can be called  "palestinians" ----are the schmucks 
in Syria who are now slitting each others throats.    The term   PALESTINA  was 
coined by Herodotus to underscore HIS greek ethnocentrism.    Anyone who has known 
REAL SYRIANS ----understands that lots and lots of them have   "GREEK"   in their genes.
To a large extent calling them   "ARRRRABBBBSS"  is actually silly


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely claim Jews are Zionists.
> 
> I am exposing you for the Zionist liar you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you and the other RACIST NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS  that use the term Zionist as a profanity about all Jews.
> 
> Your video is a much touted ANTI SEMITIC one that shows a very minor fundamentalist sect of Jews that oppose mainstream Judaism. Much like the Branch Davidians or al Qaeda represent Christianity and islam.   The muslims refer to them as the "true torah Jews"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Jews were Zionists, I searched Anti Zionist on You Tube and posted the video I found that certainly proves all Jews are not Zionists.
> 
> Many Jews oppose the  human rights abuses of the Occupation and do not consider themselves Zionist.
> 
> YOU claiming to speak for all Jews and call them all Zionists kind of speaks for itself, you do not choose for any Jew whether they are a Zionist or not
Click to expand...




 I also searched the internet using a spider programme looking for the first use of the word Palestine, and it came back with a reference to Syria Palestinea in 135 CE. It completely rejected the work by the "father of lies" as being far to ambiguous to be a match.

 I do not claim to speak for all Jews at all I speak for truth, honesty and reality as other posters will tell you. I even speak against the Jews of the 20c and their LIES and FABRICATIONS.

 It is not many Jews at all, it is a tiny minority of Jews that speak out against the formation of Israel before the ENDTIMES

 Why do so many NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATING RACIST  feel the need to LIE about what others think and say


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you and the other RACIST NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS  that use the term Zionist as a profanity about all Jews.
> 
> Your video is a much touted ANTI SEMITIC one that shows a very minor fundamentalist sect of Jews that oppose mainstream Judaism. Much like the Branch Davidians or al Qaeda represent Christianity and islam.   The muslims refer to them as the "true torah Jews"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed Jews were Zionists, I searched Anti Zionist on You Tube and posted the video I found that certainly proves all Jews are not Zionists.
> 
> Many Jews oppose the  human rights abuses of the Occupation and do not consider themselves Zionist.
> 
> YOU claiming to speak for all Jews and call them all Zionists kind of speaks for itself, you do not choose for any Jew whether they are a Zionist or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also searched the internet using a spider programme looking for the first use of the word Palestine, and it came back with a reference to Syria Palestinea in 135 CE. It completely rejected the work by the "father of lies" as being far to ambiguous to be a match.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all Jews at all I speak for truth, honesty and reality as other posters will tell you. I even speak against the Jews of the 20c and their LIES and FABRICATIONS.
> 
> It is not many Jews at all, it is a tiny minority of Jews that speak out against the formation of Israel before the ENDTIMES
> 
> Why do so many NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATING RACIST  feel the need to LIE about what others think and say
Click to expand...




they lie because they  FEAR the truth----In reality----the  "anti-zionist"   jews sherri cites 
are jews who reject  ----ABSOLUTELY REJECT   all but an absolutely theocratic Israel---
which conforms to  THEIR   concept of a  "JEWISH ISRAEL" -----which would be something 
like   a  jewish saudi arabia with themselves as the  ruling family.    They are optimistic----
they actually believe that they can attain that goal by  fascilitating the destruction of 
today's Israel.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Phoenall said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A- There was no Palestine during Jesus' as the land was renamed "Palestine" AFTER Jesus death, around 70 AD.
> 
> B- there are not many Jews today OR in ancient times, who aren't Zionists, AND THAT INCLUDES JESUS.  And, because Zionism is a central theme of the Old Testament, of which Jesus the Zionist Jew believed in 100%.
> 
> C- you cannot point to any verse that indicates Jesus not being a Zionist. In fact there are hundreds that prove the opposite.
> 
> D- you also cannot show anywhere in the New Testament that Jesus thought of himself as a Palestinian or as you desperately tried a "Philisitne".
> 
> Again, you have NOTHING. You cannot substantiate any of your delusional claims. Just a lot of hot air, hatred, lies, and blather.
> 
> Question is, when are you going to stop lying about being Christian, as it's quite obvious to everybody that you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is an English word . You can pervert the word and play semantics all you want but they are the same people the Hebrews could not defeat in their invasion of Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a Roman word first coined in 135 CE
> 
> It is a bastardisation of the term philistine meant as an insult to the Jews.
> 
> The canaanites lived in the Northern parts of Palestine, which is now modern Lebanon. So they are technically Palestinians if the term was applied to them by the romans
Click to expand...


I meant the English language not the country.


----------



## Phoenall

Truthseeker420 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is an English word . You can pervert the word and play semantics all you want but they are the same people the Hebrews could not defeat in their invasion of Canaan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a Roman word first coined in 135 CE
> 
> It is a bastardisation of the term philistine meant as an insult to the Jews.
> 
> The canaanites lived in the Northern parts of Palestine, which is now modern Lebanon. So they are technically Palestinians if the term was applied to them by the romans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant the English language not the country.
Click to expand...




 So what are its roots and what does it refer to. A small town close to me in Merry Olde England is called Hartlepool which is derived from the saxon for the deer that drinks from the pool.

 Lets see you make the same correlation for Palestine.   To help you along pal means dead body les means them tine means stab in the back, So put them all together and you have muslim that will kill you .


----------



## Truthseeker420

Phoenall said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a Roman word first coined in 135 CE
> 
> It is a bastardisation of the term philistine meant as an insult to the Jews.
> 
> The canaanites lived in the Northern parts of Palestine, which is now modern Lebanon. So they are technically Palestinians if the term was applied to them by the romans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the English language not the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are its roots and what does it refer to. A small town close to me in Merry Olde England is called Hartlepool which is derived from the saxon for the deer that drinks from the pool.
> 
> Lets see you make the same correlation for Palestine.   To help you along pal means dead body les means them tine means stab in the back, So put them all together and you have muslim that will kill you .
Click to expand...


Israelis have done a lot more killing than Palestinians.


----------



## irosie91

Truthseeker420 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is an English word . You can pervert the word and play semantics all you want but they are the same people the Hebrews could not defeat in their invasion of Canaan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a Roman word first coined in 135 CE
> 
> It is a bastardisation of the term philistine meant as an insult to the Jews.
> 
> The canaanites lived in the Northern parts of Palestine, which is now modern Lebanon. So they are technically Palestinians if the term was applied to them by the romans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant the English language not the country.
Click to expand...



seeker------the term  "palestina"  -----was derived  from the name of a people 
   termed   PLESHTIM------sorta.      The very unfortunate reality is that the 
   language of those people is unknown-----they seem to have been literate---
   but not enough of their written artifacts SURVIVED  for the language 
   to be deciphered.      They were situated on the sea coast----
   kinda north---near ASHKELON   and were ethnically   AEGEANS   -----like 
   Jason and the argonauts    (remember medea?)       The lands along the sea---
   tended to have  small populations of  AEGEAN kinda people-----which is sorta 
   greek to the greeks--      There were Aegeans in  what is today SYRIA too. 
   In order to understand what was going on in the area think    FLUX-----
   and also  "CLIMATE CHANGES"       lots of wars.       EGYPT actually made 
   incursions into the area------as did persians from the other side----and 
   Babylonians -----and greeks from here or there----especially via today's 
   Syria      ALMOST ALL OF THE AEGEAN TYPE IMPLANTS ---became 
   NON EXTANT------they were like vikings ----here one  century and gone 
   the next.    It seems to me that the one place that stayed most "greek"--- 
   was  SYRIA ----until it was invaded by the dregs from arabia       

   At the time   sherri's  'god'   Herodotus  wrote his geography----to greeks the 
   only  humans considered human were----GREEKS   (read plato)---therefore 
   he named a very large area   PALESTINA----since it referred to a greek like 
   people.       which populated the area here and there----the rest of 
   the humans in the area were   "BARBARIANS"      which means any organism 
   that does not speak a  greek like language----no more human than a lizard.
   Herodotus lived at the time known in the bible as  THE BABYLONIAN 
   CAPTIVITY------at that time   captivity meant all the notables of 
   a country were shipped out ------like  DANIEL----remember that book? 
   Israel/Judea  did not disappear ---it was simply degoverned----and the people 
   of the countryside trudged on ------abandoned----HOWEVER  at this time lots 
   of   "cultures"    in what was once termed   CANAAN ----were ravaged and 
   most disappeared.       The theories about  the PLESHTIM of ----near Ashkelon 
   is--------they simply left.     too much war or not enough rain or whatever---
   they left.       The islands of the AEGEAN----are very nice----why would a seafaring 
   people STICK AROUND???         any concept that renders   the area once called 
   PALESTINA  as harboring STABLE UNCHANGING  populations------FUHGET ABOUT 
   IT.       whole cultures and civilizations do disappear----sometimes----in fact LOTS 
   have.      maybe most.


----------



## irosie91

Oh----I forgot -----Israel/Judea was re-established with the help of the persian 
king  CYRUS------and thru the efforts of    EZRA THE SCRIBE        remember ezra?
Ezra did not invade anything----he just came back and re-assembled the scattered 
people ------sorta organized things      If not for Ezra----chances are that  Israel/
Judea    and    DA JOOOOOS            well----you get my meaning..................


----------



## aris2chat

Truthseeker420 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the English language not the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are its roots and what does it refer to. A small town close to me in Merry Olde England is called Hartlepool which is derived from the saxon for the deer that drinks from the pool.
> 
> Lets see you make the same correlation for Palestine.   To help you along pal means dead body les means them tine means stab in the back, So put them all together and you have muslim that will kill you .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis have done a lot more killing than Palestinians.
Click to expand...


and syrians have killed more palestians than Israel, Jordan, Egypt combined.  Some truths in the middle east are widely known but never spoken of.


----------



## Truthseeker420

aris2chat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are its roots and what does it refer to. A small town close to me in Merry Olde England is called Hartlepool which is derived from the saxon for the deer that drinks from the pool.
> 
> Lets see you make the same correlation for Palestine.   To help you along pal means dead body les means them tine means stab in the back, So put them all together and you have muslim that will kill you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis have done a lot more killing than Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and syrians have killed more palestians than Israel, Jordan, Egypt combined.  Some truths in the middle east are widely known but never spoken of.
Click to expand...


And Palestinians are so scared they blame the Israelis? It is Israel who are occupying Palestine.


----------



## aris2chat

Truthseeker420 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis have done a lot more killing than Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and syrians have killed more palestians than Israel, Jordan, Egypt combined.  Some truths in the middle east are widely known but never spoken of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Palestinians are so scared they blame the Israelis? It is Israel who are occupying Palestine.
Click to expand...


or occupying land turned over to them by jordan?

There is yet no palestine.  Arabs denied them such a state.

Israel and the palestnian authority are working out the details to create a palestinian state.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Herodotus

"105. Thence they went on to invade Egypt; and when they were in Syria which
is called Palestine, Psammetichos king of Egypt met them; and by gifts and
entreaties he turned them from their purpose, so that they should not
advance any further: and as they retreated, when they came to the city of
Ascalon in Syria, most of the Scythians passed through without doing any
damage, but a few of them who had stayed behind plundered the temple of
Aphrodite Urania."

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg

From the writings of Herodotus, there are some seven different references to Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Herodotus


Herodotus traveled the region in the mid 5th c. BC and he produced a history, he being considered the father of history, of the Persian conquest of the region.

What is relevant here is his mention of Palestine by that name as a response to all the claims that Palestine never existed as a nation or that it was invented by the Romans in the 2nd c. AD

Paragraph 105 continues, first paragraph with a reference to.Palestine in my last post.:

"That this was so I conjectured myself not only because they are dark-skinned
and have curly hair (this of itself amounts to nothing, for there are other
races which are so), but also still more because the Colchians, Egyptians,
and Ethiopians alone of all the races of men have practised circumcision
from the first.* The Phenicians and the Syrians[88] who dwell in Palestine
confess themselves that they have learnt it from the Egyptians, and the
Syrians[89] about the river Thermodon and the river Parthenios, and the
Macronians, who are their neighbours, say that they have learnt it lately
from the Colchians.

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Herodotus


Herodotus third reference to Palestine written over 2460 years ago.

"106. The pillars which Sesostris of Egypt set up in the various countries
are for the most part no longer to be seen extant; but in Syria Palestine I
myself saw them existing with the inscription upon them which I have
mentioned and the emblem."

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Herodotus

"5. Now by this way only is there a known entrance to Egypt: for from
Phenicia to the borders of the city of Cadytis belongs to the Syrians[4] who
are called of Palestine, and from Cadytis, which is a city I suppose not
much less than Sardis, from this city the trading stations on the sea coast
as far as the city of Ienysos belong to the king of Arabia, and then from
Ienysos again the country belongs to the Syrians as far as the Serbonian
lake, along the side of which Mount Casion extends towards the Sea."

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg

Herodotus fourth reference to the land of Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Herodotus

http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/readfile?fk_files=3275059


"91. From that division which begins with the city of Posideion, founded by
Amphilochos the son of Amphiaraos on the borders of the Kilikians and the
Syrians, and extends as far as Egypt, not including the territory of the
Arabians (for this was free from payment), the amount was three hundred and
fifty talents; and in this division are the whole of Phenicia and Syria
which is called Palestine and Cyprus: this is the fifth division."

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Books: HerodotusNow (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg 

"in the line stretching to Phenicia from the land of the Persians the
land is broad and the space abundant, but after Phenicia this peninsula goes
by the shore of our Sea along Palestine, Syria, and Egypt, where it ends;
and in it there are three nations only.:

Here is Herodotus 6th reference to Palestine over 2460 years ago


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

89. Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred
and seven, and these were they who furnished them:--the Phenicians,
together with the Syrians[82] who dwell in Palestine furnished three
hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about
their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion,
and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and
javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves
report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell
in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria
and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.

Books: Herodotus (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 89. Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred
> and seven, and these were they who furnished them:--the Phenicians,
> together with the Syrians[82] who dwell in Palestine furnished three
> hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about
> their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion,
> and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and
> javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves
> report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell
> in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria
> and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.
> 
> Books: Herodotus (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg


You have lost every argument on this thread. Don't you understand that there is a difference between ancient Greek and Englishof today? better admit defeat and crawl off.


----------



## MJB12741

We have already established that references to Israel pre date any reference to a Palestine by around 1000 years.  So who is stealing who's land?



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 89. Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred
> and seven, and these were they who furnished them:--the Phenicians,
> together with the Syrians[82] who dwell in Palestine furnished three
> hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about
> their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion,
> and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and
> javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves
> report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell
> in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria
> and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.
> 
> Books: Herodotus (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost every argument on this thread. Don't you understand that there is a difference between ancient Greek and Englishof today? better admit defeat and crawl off.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

How old is Israel





MJB12741 said:


> We have already established that references to Israel pre date any reference to a Palestine by around 1000 years.  So who is stealing who's land?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 89. Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred
> and seven, and these were they who furnished them:--the Phenicians,
> together with the Syrians[82] who dwell in Palestine furnished three
> hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about
> their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion,
> and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and
> javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves
> report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell
> in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria
> and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.
> 
> Books: Herodotus (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost every argument on this thread. Don't you understand that there is a difference between ancient Greek and Englishof today? better admit defeat and crawl off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> How old is Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that references to Israel pre date any reference to a Palestine by around 1000 years.  So who is stealing who's land?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost every argument on this thread. Don't you understand that there is a difference between ancient Greek and Englishof today? better admit defeat and crawl off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Leave sherri alone -----she likes to spit in the face of  Jesus---the son of Mary.   The 
christian account of  Jesus notes that Jesus celebrated the HOLIDAY OF CHANUKAH---
which is the account of the jews fighting off the filth that sherri supports-----the 
PHONECIAN/GREEK----oppression of  the  "wicked king"   ANTIOCHUS.   Historically---to 
sherri;s delight-----Antiochus liked to tie new born jewish infants to the necks of their 
mothers and throw both off high walls-----together.    Some things never change---sherri 
still celebrates the murder and murderers of jewish infants and their mothers


----------



## MJB12741

We try to educate her to see the truth about the Zionist Jesus & why his followers are Zionists & support Israel.  Yet with her it seems such efforts are in vain.  Sherri has proven to be a classic case of ignornace is bliss.





irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that references to Israel pre date any reference to a Palestine by around 1000 years.  So who is stealing who's land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave sherri alone -----she likes to spit in the face of  Jesus---the son of Mary.   The
> christian account of  Jesus notes that Jesus celebrated the HOLIDAY OF CHANUKAH---
> which is the account of the jews fighting off the filth that sherri supports-----the
> PHONECIAN/GREEK----oppression of  the  "wicked king"   ANTIOCHUS.   Historically---to
> sherri;s delight-----Antiochus liked to tie new born jewish infants to the necks of their
> mothers and throw both off high walls-----together.    Some things never change---sherri
> still celebrates the murder and murderers of jewish infants and their mothers
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> We try to educate her to see the truth about the Zionist Jesus & why his followers are Zionists & support Israel.  Yet with her it seems such efforts are in vain.  Sherri has proven to be a classic case of ignornace is bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> So true   MJB----HOWEVER----sherri is part of a new fascist movement ----a kind
> of ALLIANCE --------***)))))   ISA-RESPECTERS  (((((***      Unfortunately it is actually
> an ORGANIZED movement sometimes claiming to promote  "INTER-RELIGION"
> unity.     It even sponsors international meetings.     If you examine their
> writings-----it is actually promoting   WORLD WIDE MONOTHEISM    (ie---hindus
> will have to simply drop dead.)   and  WORLD WIDE THEOCRATIC MONOTHEISTIC
> GOVERNMENT   ------well---lets be frank-----its part of the   CALIPHATE thing.
> and it was invented .....where???         you guessed it    SAUDI ARABIA
> 
> The current program includes convincing christians that     ISLAM AND CHRISTIANITY
> CAN JOIN FORCES to impose world wide    MONOTHEISM   (well----actually---islam)
> 
> Take note of sherri's version of history-------she did not invent it-----it is the
> partyline of the     MONOTHEIST UNITE   (aka caliphate)  partyline.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist



If Christians are Zionists they shouldn't be Christians. Muslims can make the same statement having holy sites there just as Christians do. But Zionism is the position that Israel is the JEWISH homeland. So non-Jewish Zionists is something of an oxymoron.


----------



## Jroc

Delta4Embassy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Christians are Zionists they shouldn't be Christians*. Muslims can make the same statement having holy sites there just as Christians do. But Zionism is the position that Israel is the JEWISH homeland. So non-Jewish Zionists is something of an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


Bull...You don't haft to be Jewish to be a Zionist. Thank you Christian Zionists 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DwHnGSOuJo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DwHnGSOuJo[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

Delta4Embassy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Christians are Zionists they shouldn't be Christians. Muslims can make the same statement having holy sites there just as Christians do. But Zionism is the position that Israel is the JEWISH homeland. So non-Jewish Zionists is something of an oxymoron.
Click to expand...



your comment is silly-------are you an adult?       lots of non jews support Israel as 
the homeland of the jews.    Having  "holy sites"  in a place does not make that 
place ones  "homeland"       Why would christians claim Israel as a homeland just 
because they have holy sites there? -----why would muslims?


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 89. Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred
> and seven, and these were they who furnished them:--the Phenicians,
> together with the Syrians[82] who dwell in Palestine furnished three
> hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about
> their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion,
> and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and
> javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves
> report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell
> in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria
> and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.
> 
> Books: Herodotus (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost every argument on this thread. Don't you understand that there is a difference between ancient Greek and Englishof today? better admit defeat and crawl off.
Click to expand...





 Very much like the fantasy world of islam when the mullahs and clerics proclaim that those who die fighting for islam will go to paradise and receive 72 virgins. When what was originally wrote was 72 raisins but a fly shat on the paper and the scribe left it there and changed the whole meaning.

Same with the ban on alcohol that came about because Mohamed had a night on the town with his boys and downed too much wine that soured in his stomach. The next day he woke with a thick head, a mouth like the bottom of a parrots cage, breath that would have done a wet dog proud and a bilious stomach. Along with a nasty little rash that would not stop itching and he said loudly enough for his men to hear "never again shall I drink that muck down at the camel traders inn"


----------



## Phoenall

MJB12741 said:


> We try to educate her to see the truth about the Zionist Jesus & why his followers are Zionists & support Israel.  Yet with her it seems such efforts are in vain.  Sherri has proven to be a classic case of ignornace is bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave sherri alone -----she likes to spit in the face of  Jesus---the son of Mary.   The
> christian account of  Jesus notes that Jesus celebrated the HOLIDAY OF CHANUKAH---
> which is the account of the jews fighting off the filth that sherri supports-----the
> PHONECIAN/GREEK----oppression of  the  "wicked king"   ANTIOCHUS.   Historically---to
> sherri;s delight-----Antiochus liked to tie new born jewish infants to the necks of their
> mothers and throw both off high walls-----together.    Some things never change---sherri
> still celebrates the murder and murderers of jewish infants and their mothers
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 She is of the illiterate class that believes Jesus was a blonde haired American all state quarter back that threw a 70 yard touchdown pass while under a press of bodies one yard inside his own half. When you mention that he was a Jew and lived in Israel she sticks her fingers in her ears and sings LA LA LA LA LA out of tune and as loud as she can.


----------



## Phoenall

Delta4Embassy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Christians are Zionists they shouldn't be Christians. Muslims can make the same statement having holy sites there just as Christians do. But Zionism is the position that Israel is the JEWISH homeland. So non-Jewish Zionists is something of an oxymoron.
Click to expand...




I believe that you have your wires crossed as Zionism is the belief that the Jews SHOULD HAVE A HOMELAND IN THE HISTORIC AREA OF THEIR ORIGINAL LAND and that they should be free from attack and allowed to defend their homeland against any and all incursions. I believing this to be an indisputable fact am a Zionist so support and defend Israel's right to exist.  

 Just as I support and defend your right to oppose my views and will fight to the death to defend your rights.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Christians are Zionists they shouldn't be Christians. Muslims can make the same statement having holy sites there just as Christians do. But Zionism is the position that Israel is the JEWISH homeland. So non-Jewish Zionists is something of an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your comment is silly-------are you an adult?       lots of non jews support Israel as
> the homeland of the jews.    Having  "holy sites"  in a place does not make that
> place ones  "homeland"       Why would christians claim Israel as a homeland just
> because they have holy sites there? -----why would muslims?
Click to expand...





 Very well said and may I congratulate you on your foresight.       France has many holy places for Christianity yet I don't see it as my homeland, at the same time were I live has very few holy sites and yet it is my homeland.


----------



## MJB12741

The funniest part is when she says she is a good Christian who loves Jesus & yet she hates Zionists.  LOL!  What a blast that girl is.





Phoenall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We try to educate her to see the truth about the Zionist Jesus & why his followers are Zionists & support Israel.  Yet with her it seems such efforts are in vain.  Sherri has proven to be a classic case of ignornace is bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave sherri alone -----she likes to spit in the face of  Jesus---the son of Mary.   The
> christian account of  Jesus notes that Jesus celebrated the HOLIDAY OF CHANUKAH---
> which is the account of the jews fighting off the filth that sherri supports-----the
> PHONECIAN/GREEK----oppression of  the  "wicked king"   ANTIOCHUS.   Historically---to
> sherri;s delight-----Antiochus liked to tie new born jewish infants to the necks of their
> mothers and throw both off high walls-----together.    Some things never change---sherri
> still celebrates the murder and murderers of jewish infants and their mothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is of the illiterate class that believes Jesus was a blonde haired American all state quarter back that threw a 70 yard touchdown pass while under a press of bodies one yard inside his own half. When you mention that he was a Jew and lived in Israel she sticks her fingers in her ears and sings LA LA LA LA LA out of tune and as loud as she can.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus message to Zionists:

Matthew 23



37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;


Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is Jesus message to Zionists:
> 
> Matthew 23
> 
> 
> 
> 37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


Who was Jesus admonishing, Ms. Know-it-all?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The words in Matthew 23:37 were directed to the people of Jerusalem, then , but the Gospel ultimately went out to the world, so today they speak to all.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The words in Matthew 23:37 were directed to the people of Jerusalem, then , but the Gospel ultimately went out to the world, so today they speak to all.


B-b-b-b-but you say there aren't any such things as Zionists and yet you call everyone Zionist except Jesus (who is the embodiment of Zionism). And why aren't you praying for the soul of Ariel Sharon, Christian.As Jesus would.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All.people in Jerusalem were participants in the crucifixion of Jesus by direct acts and inaction. 

And today, our acts and inaction when presented with Jesus, they continue on.

We all crucify Jesus.

I know this has been a topic of discussion many times in Bible Studies and Sunday School classes. 

Life is there for us to live to its fullest and we turn our back on it, that is crucifying Jesus over and over and over again


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who crucified Jesus Christ?

There were so many sins placed on Jesus that the sun was darkened. *Day was turned to night by that dark evil tide of sin. There were so many sins placed on Jesus that God could not even bear to look at the Son he loved. *

SINS of the past, sins of the present, sins of the future, were all placed on Jesus.

All mankind crucified Jesus. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...I/mobilebasic?authkey=CPr5m7UN&pli=1&hl=en_GB


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who crucified Jesus Christ?
> 
> There were so many sins placed on Jesus that the sun was darkened. *Day was turned to night by that dark evil tide of sin. There were so many sins placed on Jesus that God could not even bear to look at the Son he loved. *
> 
> SINS of the past, sins of the present, sins of the future, were all placed on Jesus.
> 
> All mankind crucified Jesus.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...I/mobilebasic?authkey=CPr5m7UN&pli=1&hl=en_GB



sherri --you post is even more idiotic than usual. ---------maudlin nonsense


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words in Matthew 23:37 were directed to the people of Jerusalem, then , but the Gospel ultimately went out to the world, so today they speak to all.
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-b-b-but you say there aren't any such things as Zionists and yet you call everyone Zionist except Jesus (who is the embodiment of Zionism). And why aren't you praying for the soul of Ariel Sharon, Christian.As Jesus would.
Click to expand...


Learn English, I called the people Jesus directly spoke to people of Jerusalem.

And I say His words today are to Zionists and others too.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words in Matthew 23:37 were directed to the people of Jerusalem, then , but the Gospel ultimately went out to the world, so today they speak to all.
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-b-b-but you say there aren't any such things as Zionists and yet you call everyone Zionist except Jesus (who is the embodiment of Zionism). And why aren't you praying for the soul of Ariel Sharon, Christian.As Jesus would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, I called the people Jesus directly spoke to people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And I say His words today are to Zionists and others too.
Click to expand...



say what you wish sherri----you happen to be----in general ---WRONG.     of course 
you are right that Jesus spoke to his fellow pharisee jews-----and he did so in a style 
typical of pharisee jews-------using words and allusions that you will never understand. 
To understand------one would have to actually READ the bible-----and ---as much talmud 
and mishnah as possible --------it is also good to read whatever is attributed to Hillel----
a pharisee jew very much on the same page as Jesus   (hillel preceded Jesus and was 
a really popular source at the time of jesus)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

One has to believe in Jesus to understand His words.

That excludes irosie and Zionists from having credibility when discussing Jesus.

Their words are the same as if from the mouth of Satan himself.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One has to believe in Jesus to understand His words.
> 
> That excludes irosie and Zionists from having credibility when discussing Jesus.
> 
> Their words are the same as if from the mouth of Satan himself.



That's always been my favorite New Testament cop out lines.
"You must be an uneducated fisherman or blood thirty tax-collector (Publican) to understand Jesus."

Sure, why not?
In fact, let's have a fisherman in the White House.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words in Matthew 23:37 were directed to the people of Jerusalem, then , but the Gospel ultimately went out to the world, so today they speak to all.
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-b-b-but you say there aren't any such things as Zionists and yet you call everyone Zionist except Jesus (who is the embodiment of Zionism). And why aren't you praying for the soul of Ariel Sharon, Christian.As Jesus would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, I called the people Jesus directly spoke to people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And I say His words today are to Zionists and others too.
Click to expand...

The people of Jerusalem were Jews! You freak. The JEWS in the land of Israel were under Roman occupation during. Jesus' time. 

Gathering the children of Jerusalem, refers to the Old Testament prophecy of Jews gathering in the land of Israel in the End Times prophecy.   Congratulations for proving our point that Jesus was indeed a Zionist, and sticking your hoof in your mouth!   

Just when you think Sherri can't say anything more stupid and ignorant that she just did, she comes up with another post like this, outdoing herself.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who crucified Jesus Christ?
> 
> There were so many sins placed on Jesus that the sun was darkened. *Day was turned to night by that dark evil tide of sin. There were so many sins placed on Jesus that God could not even bear to look at the Son he loved. *
> 
> SINS of the past, sins of the present, sins of the future, were all placed on Jesus.
> 
> All mankind crucified Jesus.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...I/mobilebasic?authkey=CPr5m7UN&pli=1&hl=en_GB



Romans

Jesus set himself up to be crucified 
He died for all mankind, but everyone did not kill him.  Can't blame people that played not part or were not alive.  Even a witness is not an executioner.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One has to believe in Jesus to understand His words.
> 
> That excludes irosie and Zionists from having credibility when discussing Jesus.
> 
> Their words are the same as if from the mouth of Satan himself.


And you, a supporter of Islamists and all the terrorist mass murderers and war criminals in the world, are a true believer of Jesus. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

What's funny is Sherri, the person who has severe reading comprehension problems due to  her mental illness and bigotry, telling everybody to "learn English". 

Does it get any better I ask?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One has to believe in Jesus to understand His words.
> 
> That excludes irosie and Zionists from having credibility when discussing Jesus.
> 
> Their words are the same as if from the mouth of Satan himself.
> 
> 
> 
> And you, a supporter of Islamists and all the terrorist mass murderers and war criminals in the world, are a true believer of Jesus. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Lies of Zionists get so old.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One has to believe in Jesus to understand His words.
> 
> That excludes irosie and Zionists from having credibility when discussing Jesus.
> 
> Their words are the same as if from the mouth of Satan himself.
> 
> 
> 
> And you, a supporter of Islamists and all the terrorist mass murderers and war criminals in the world, are a true believer of Jesus. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies of Zionists get so old.
Click to expand...

Lying, that's all you Islamists do. You're no Christian Sherri, who do you think you're fooling?  

You have zero knowledge of the Old and New Testament and even worse knowledge of the actual history and people of the region. 

You haven't uttered a word of truth since you joined this board.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One has to believe in Jesus to understand His words.
> 
> That excludes irosie and Zionists from having credibility when discussing Jesus.
> 
> Their words are the same as if from the mouth of Satan himself.
> 
> 
> 
> And you, a supporter of Islamists and all the terrorist mass murderers and war criminals in the world, are a true believer of Jesus. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies of Zionists get so old.
Click to expand...

Sherria, you confuse everybody and you even confuse the Hossfly. Could you please give us your definition of "Zionist" as you understand it? If it's as bad as you say it is then we Zionists are in a world of shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you, a supporter of Islamists and all the terrorist mass murderers and war criminals in the world, are a true believer of Jesus. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies of Zionists get so old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying, that's all you Islamists do. You're no Christian Sherri, who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> You have zero knowledge of the Old and New Testament and even worse knowledge of the actual history and people of the region.
> 
> You haven't uttered a word of truth since you joined this board.
Click to expand...


I am not lying about Israel or who I am or what I believe. 

You just cannot face the truth about Israel or her humans rights abuses so all you can do is resort to personal attacks. 

Truth is Jesus and you reject Him as Messiah and that choice seals your fate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-b-b-but you say there aren't any such things as Zionists and yet you call everyone Zionist except Jesus (who is the embodiment of Zionism). And why aren't you praying for the soul of Ariel Sharon, Christian.As Jesus would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, I called the people Jesus directly spoke to people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And I say His words today are to Zionists and others too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of Jerusalem were Jews! You freak. The JEWS in the land of Israel were under Roman occupation during. Jesus' time.
> 
> Gathering the children of Jerusalem, refers to the Old Testament prophecy of Jews gathering in the land of Israel in the End Times prophecy.   Congratulations for proving our point that Jesus was indeed a Zionist, and sticking your hoof in your mouth!
> 
> Just when you think Sherri can't say anything more stupid and ignorant that she just did, she comes up with another post like this, outdoing herself.
Click to expand...


The words were Jerusalem Jerusalem,  Jesus was speaking to all of the people of Jerusalem. 

And Jesus was not a Zionist, you uneducated ignorant Zionist.

ZIONISM was not even founded until the 1800s.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, I called the people Jesus directly spoke to people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And I say His words today are to Zionists and others too.
> 
> 
> 
> The people of Jerusalem were Jews! You freak. The JEWS in the land of Israel were under Roman occupation during. Jesus' time.
> 
> Gathering the children of Jerusalem, refers to the Old Testament prophecy of Jews gathering in the land of Israel in the End Times prophecy.   Congratulations for proving our point that Jesus was indeed a Zionist, and sticking your hoof in your mouth!
> 
> Just when you think Sherri can't say anything more stupid and ignorant that she just did, she comes up with another post like this, outdoing herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words were Jerusalem Jerusalem,  Jesus was speaking to all of the people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus was not a Zionist, you uneducated ignorant Zionist.
> 
> ZIONISM was not even founded until the 1800s.
Click to expand...


Open a new tab.
go to Google
Search for...Zion in Bible
Stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you, a supporter of Islamists and all the terrorist mass murderers and war criminals in the world, are a true believer of Jesus. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies of Zionists get so old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherria, you confuse everybody and you even confuse the Hossfly. Could you please give us your definition of "Zionist" as you understand it? If it's as bad as you say it is then we Zionists are in a world of shit.
Click to expand...

Sherria, you there? Give us your twisted definition of "Zionist".


----------



## MJB12741

I sure don't blame Sherri for despising Zionists.  So do I.  And what would Jesus the Zionist say if he knew what his fellow Zionists have become in this day & age?  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to Palestinian squatters so they can remain in Israel?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.  Disgusting.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, I called the people Jesus directly spoke to people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And I say His words today are to Zionists and others too.
> 
> 
> 
> The people of Jerusalem were Jews! You freak. The JEWS in the land of Israel were under Roman occupation during. Jesus' time.
> 
> Gathering the children of Jerusalem, refers to the Old Testament prophecy of Jews gathering in the land of Israel in the End Times prophecy.   Congratulations for proving our point that Jesus was indeed a Zionist, and sticking your hoof in your mouth!
> 
> Just when you think Sherri can't say anything more stupid and ignorant that she just did, she comes up with another post like this, outdoing herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words were Jerusalem Jerusalem,  Jesus was speaking to all of the people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus was not a Zionist, you uneducated ignorant Zionist.
> 
> ZIONISM was not even founded until the 1800s.
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah. You lie more than a rug on this board. Every post of yours is either a lie or another sample of your hate and lunacy. 

Jesus was indeed a Zionist as proven many times.  And Jerusalem was a Jewish city built by Jews, and at the epicenter of Zionism and the Jewish and Christian faiths. The fact that you don't know this or refuse to admit it, is a condemnation of who and what you are in itself. 

Now go kiss some more Muslim terrorist asses.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> I sure don't blame Sherri for despising Zionists.  So do I.  And what would Jesus the Zionist say if he knew what his fellow Zionists have become in this day & age?  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to Palestinian squatters so they can remain in Israel?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.  Disgusting.


The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city. 

Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things. 

And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lies of Zionists get so old.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherria, you confuse everybody and you even confuse the Hossfly. Could you please give us your definition of "Zionist" as you understand it? If it's as bad as you say it is then we Zionists are in a world of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherria, you there? Give us your twisted definition of "Zionist".
Click to expand...

She says it is a movement that started in 1800's.  But then the dumbass thinks she's being smart by not completing the rest of it. That Zionism is a movement that started in the 1800's which is based on the ancient religious and historical movement that started with Abraham, and initiated by Moses leading his people out of bondage to Zion aka Israel. 

Funny, aren't they?  Tell the truth and watch them squeal like pigs. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people of Jerusalem were Jews! You freak. The JEWS in the land of Israel were under Roman occupation during. Jesus' time.
> 
> Gathering the children of Jerusalem, refers to the Old Testament prophecy of Jews gathering in the land of Israel in the End Times prophecy.   Congratulations for proving our point that Jesus was indeed a Zionist, and sticking your hoof in your mouth!
> 
> Just when you think Sherri can't say anything more stupid and ignorant that she just did, she comes up with another post like this, outdoing herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words were Jerusalem Jerusalem,  Jesus was speaking to all of the people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus was not a Zionist, you uneducated ignorant Zionist.
> 
> ZIONISM was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open a new tab.
> go to Google
> Search for...Zion in Bible
> Stop making a fool of yourself.
Click to expand...

The lunatic is in total denial.  It's pretty pathetic what she's forced herself into believing, in order to justify her hate. What a sad creature.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who needs Google to  tell them who Jesus is ?

John 6

28*Then they asked him, What must we do to do the works God requires?

29*Jesus answered,*The work of God is this: to believe*in the one he has sent.


John 6 - Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand - Some - Bible Gateway





Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people of Jerusalem were Jews! You freak. The JEWS in the land of Israel were under Roman occupation during. Jesus' time.
> 
> Gathering the children of Jerusalem, refers to the Old Testament prophecy of Jews gathering in the land of Israel in the End Times prophecy.   Congratulations for proving our point that Jesus was indeed a Zionist, and sticking your hoof in your mouth!
> 
> Just when you think Sherri can't say anything more stupid and ignorant that she just did, she comes up with another post like this, outdoing herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words were Jerusalem Jerusalem,  Jesus was speaking to all of the people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus was not a Zionist, you uneducated ignorant Zionist.
> 
> ZIONISM was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open a new tab.
> go to Google
> Search for...Zion in Bible
> Stop making a fool of yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 6: 28*Then they asked him, What must we do to do the works God requires?

29*Jesus answered,*The work of God is this: to believe*in the one he has sent.


John 6 - Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand - Some - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words were Jerusalem Jerusalem,  Jesus was speaking to all of the people of Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus was not a Zionist, you uneducated ignorant Zionist.
> 
> ZIONISM was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open a new tab.
> go to Google
> Search for...Zion in Bible
> Stop making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lunatic is in total denial.  It's pretty pathetic what she's forced herself into believing, in order to justify her hate. What a sad creature.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.

What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)

The people shall hear, and be afraid;
sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)

Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)

Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)

http://www.hebrew-streams.org/works/hebrew/palestine.html






Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't blame Sherri for despising Zionists.  So do I.  And what would Jesus the Zionist say if he knew what his fellow Zionists have become in this day & age?  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to Palestinian squatters so they can remain in Israel?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.  Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city.
> 
> Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things.
> 
> And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists need to learn to read English.


----------



## abu afak

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, for once surprise us all and say something remotely intelligent and not filled with hatred and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's difficult with You intentionally INCITING Hate for Jews by starting strings saying they are Baby Killers, Old man Killers, Mother Killers.
> 
> Why don't You post peaceful Solution ideas INSTEAD.
> You know, Jesus-like.
> 
> You Hypocrite Bigot.*
> `
Click to expand...

Anything Munnerdrone?

Or is it continued Daily Inciting Hate? (your TRUE purpose here)
*
EDIT: 
INCOHERENT and Embarrassed Munnerdevil below.
Spouting NT, but Posting like Farrakhan. *
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 5

36*I have testimony weightier than that of John.*For the works that the Father has given me to finishthe very works that I am doingtestify that the Father has sent me.*37*And the Father who sent me has himself testified concerning me.*You have never heard his voice nor seen his form,*38*nor does his word dwell in you,*for you do not believethe one he sent.*39*You study[c]*the Scriptures*diligently because you think that in them you have eternal life.*These are the very Scriptures that testify about me,*40*yet you refuse to come to me*to have life.


John 5 - The Healing at the Pool - Some time - Bible Gateway






abu afak said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?*
> 
> 
> 
> *It's difficult with You intentionally INCITING Hate for Jews by starting strings saying they are Baby Killers, Old man Killers, Mother Killers.
> 
> Why don't You post peaceful Solution ideas INSTEAD.
> You know, Jesus-like.
> 
> You Hypocrite Bigot.*
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything Munnerdrone?
> 
> Or is it continued Daily Inciting Hate? (your TRUE purpose here)
> `
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

41 I do not accept glory from human beings, 42 but I know you. I know that you do not have the love of God in your hearts. 43 I have come in my Fathers name, and you do not accept me; but if someone else comes in his own name, you will accept him. 44 How can you believe since you accept glory from one another but do not seek the glory that comes from the only God[d]?

Did you fail to learn the lesson of love???

You quote bits and pieces but you don't understand what he was teaching


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> God is love.
> 
> Why don't you choose love and not hate for a change?*
> 
> 
> 
> *It's difficult with You intentionally INCITING Hate for Jews by starting strings saying they are Baby Killers, Old man Killers, Mother Killers.
> 
> Why don't You post peaceful Solution ideas INSTEAD.
> You know, Jesus-like.
> 
> You Hypocrite Bigot.*
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything Munnerdrone?
> 
> Or is it continued Daily Inciting Hate? (your TRUE purpose here)
> *
> EDIT:
> INCOHERENT and Embarrassed Munnerdevil below.
> Spouting NT, but Posting like Farrakhan. *
> `
Click to expand...


The Word never embarrasses.

But of course a Zionist does not get that.

And I did not start this I hate and reject Jesus thread.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> 41 I do not accept glory from human beings, 42 but I know you. I know that you do not have the love of God in your hearts. 43 I have come in my Fathers name, and you do not accept me; but if someone else comes in his own name, you will accept him. 44 How can you believe since you accept glory from one another but do not seek the glory that comes from the only God[d]?
> 
> Did you fail to learn the lesson of love???
> 
> You quote bits and pieces but you don't understand what he was teaching



You are the Zionist who does not get it.

I accept Jesus as Messiah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 1

9*The true light*that gives light to everyone*was coming into the world.10*He was in the world, and though the world was made through him,the world did not recognize him.*11*He came to that which was his own, but his own did not receive him.*12*Yet to all who did receive him, to those who believed*in his name,*he gave the right to become children of God&#8212;*13*children born not of natural descent, nor of human decision or a husband&#8217;s will, but born of God.

John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 41 I do not accept glory from human beings, 42 but I know you. I know that you do not have the love of God in your hearts. 43 I have come in my Fathers name, and you do not accept me; but if someone else comes in his own name, you will accept him. 44 How can you believe since you accept glory from one another but do not seek the glory that comes from the only God[d]?
> 
> Did you fail to learn the lesson of love???
> 
> You quote bits and pieces but you don't understand what he was teaching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Zionist who does not get it.
> 
> I accept Jesus as Messiah.
Click to expand...


LOL, you believe what you imagine in your mind.


----------



## irosie91

I wonder what   "messiah"   means to  sherri.      It is a concept which appears in what 
some people call  "the old testament"       and there is much written about   
"the days 'after'  "       ie after the MESSIAH  shows up.      I have read the sherri's posts--
she knows as little about the concept of  "MESSIAH"  as she does about the issue 
of  "brain death"------she just guesses and surmises based on wishful thinking and the 
filth of her own hatreds


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> I wonder what   "messiah"   means to  sherri.      It is a concept which appears in what
> some people call  "the old testament"       and there is much written about
> "the days 'after'  "       ie after the MESSIAH  shows up.      I have read the sherri's posts--
> she knows as little about the concept of  "MESSIAH"  as she does about the issue
> of  "brain death"------she just guesses and surmises based on wishful thinking and the
> filth of her own hatreds



Anointed does not have any supernatural meaning.  Kings and priests are anointed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is the Jesus ZIonists reject

John 1

The Word Became Flesh

4*In him was life,*and that life was the light*of all mankind.*5*The light shines in the darkness,*and the darkness has not overcome[a]*it.

John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 41 I do not accept glory from human beings, 42 but I know you. I know that you do not have the love of God in your hearts. 43 I have come in my Fathers name, and you do not accept me; but if someone else comes in his own name, you will accept him. 44 How can you believe since you accept glory from one another but do not seek the glory that comes from the only God[d]?
> 
> Did you fail to learn the lesson of love???
> 
> You quote bits and pieces but you don't understand what he was teaching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Zionist who does not get it.
> 
> I accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you believe what you imagine in your mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 16*(New International Version)

Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah

13*When Jesus came to the region of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples,*Who do people say the Son of Man is?

14*They replied, Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, Jeremiah or one of the prophets.

15*But what about you?*he asked.*Who do you say I am?

16*Simon Peter answered, You are the Messiah, the Son of the living God.

17*Jesus replied,*Blessed are you, Simon son of Jonah, for this was not revealed to you by flesh and blood,*but by my Father in heaven.18*And I tell you that you are Peter,**and on this rock I will build my church,*and the gates of Hades[c]*will not overcome it.*19*I will give you the keys*of the kingdom of heaven; whatever you bind on earth will be[d]*bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be[e]loosed in heaven.*20*Then he ordered his disciples not to tell anyonethat he was the Messiah.

Matthew 16 - The Demand for a Sign - The Pharisees - Bible Gateway





aris2chat said:





irosie91 said:



			I wonder what   "messiah"   means to  sherri.      It is a concept which appears in what 
some people call  "the old testament"       and there is much written about   
"the days 'after'  "       ie after the MESSIAH  shows up.      I have read the sherri's posts--
she knows as little about the concept of  "MESSIAH"  as she does about the issue 
of  "brain death"------she just guesses and surmises based on wishful thinking and the 
filth of her own hatreds
		
Click to expand...


Anointed does not have any supernatural meaning.  Kings and priests are anointed.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't blame Sherri for despising Zionists.  So do I.  And what would Jesus the Zionist say if he knew what his fellow Zionists have become in this day & age?  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to Palestinian squatters so they can remain in Israel?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.  Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city.
> 
> Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things.
> 
> And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Funny stuff!  

Sherri obtains those verses from a site that replaces the word PHILISTINE with the word Palestine. It even has the asterisk in front of it you moron.  Plus, according to these verses, the a Philistines were defeated and their lands taken over.  So not only did this shameless lying Terrorist worshipper mutilate the Bible to suit her agenda, the ignorant idiot didn't bother reading what the said about them. 

Isaiah 14:31 Wail, you gate! Howl, you city!
    Melt away, all you *Philistines*!
A cloud of smoke comes from the north,
    and there is not a straggler in its ranks.

Isaiah 14:29a
 Do not rejoice, all you *Philistines*,
    that the rod that struck you is broken;
from the root of that snake will spring up a viper,
    its fruit will be a darting, venomous serpent.

Exodus 15:14
14 The nations will hear and tremble;
    anguish will grip the people of *Philistia*.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Who takes what Abdul/aka Sherri says with any seriousness anyway, but you have showed him/her up to be the fake he or she is.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 41 I do not accept glory from human beings, 42 but I know you. I know that you do not have the love of God in your hearts. 43 I have come in my Fathers name, and you do not accept me; but if someone else comes in his own name, you will accept him. 44 How can you believe since you accept glory from one another but do not seek the glory that comes from the only God[d]?
> 
> Did you fail to learn the lesson of love???
> 
> You quote bits and pieces but you don't understand what he was teaching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Zionist who does not get it.
> 
> I accept Jesus as Messiah.
Click to expand...

Neither do Muslims and Palestinians, terrorist ass licker. 

In fact, whereas the Old Testament says nothing about Jesus, the Koran mocks Christianity claiming that Jesus was never crucified and it was all a hoax.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists need to learn to read English.


So you are either a liar or can't read English when you post verses that don't exist, shamelessly changing the actual word Philistia or Philistines, with Palestine. 

Isaiah 14:31 Wail, you gate! Howl, you city!
    Melt away, all you *Philistines*!
A cloud of smoke comes from the north,
    and there is not a straggler in its ranks.

Isaiah 14:29a
 Do not rejoice, all you *Philistines*,
    that the rod that struck you is broken;
from the root of that snake will spring up a viper,
    its fruit will be a darting, venomous serpent.

Exodus 15:14
14 The nations will hear and tremble;
    anguish will grip the people of *Philistia*.

So tell us Sherri, you believe the cursed , hateful Philistines in the bible whom God destroyed and wiped them off their land, are the same as "Palestine"?  I dint think even the Muslims and Palestinians will agree with you on this one.  Ha ha ha. 

Nothing but lies and hate. What a depraved soul.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't blame Sherri for despising Zionists.  So do I.  And what would Jesus the Zionist say if he knew what his fellow Zionists have become in this day & age?  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to Palestinian squatters so they can remain in Israel?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.  Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city.
> 
> Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things.
> 
> And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

From Sherri's link:

When Peterson *substitutes* "Palestine," in place of "the Beautiful [Land]," he interjects a name loaded with religious-political C-4. 

*Peterson's choice of "Palestine" is surely intentional, especially when he has no biblical warrant for doing so.* His hot-button substitution is like calling the modern state of Texas "North Mexico."

Peterson might remember God's ancient forewarning:

Because the Pelishtim, in their ancient hatred, acted vengefully, and with utter scorn sought revenge and destruction &#8212; assuredly, thus said Lord YHVH: I will stretch out my hand against the Pelishtim and ... wipe out the last survivors of the seacoast." (Ezekiel 25:15-16)

**********

Again, read what you post before you post it.

Palestine supporters don't have an ounce of integrity or honesty. 

A house of cards built on hatred and lies.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists need to learn to read English.


Can you?  Here's what your own link said, idiot:

From Sherri's link:

When Peterson *substitutes* "Palestine," in place of "the Beautiful [Land]," he interjects a name loaded with religious-political C-4. 

*Peterson's choice of "Palestine" is surely intentional, especially when he has no biblical warrant for doing so.* His hot-button substitution is like calling the modern state of Texas "North Mexico."

Peterson might remember God's ancient forewarning:

Because the Pelishtim, in their ancient hatred, acted vengefully, and with utter scorn sought revenge and destruction  assuredly, thus said Lord YHVH: I will stretch out my hand against the Pelishtim and ... wipe out the last survivors of the seacoast." (Ezekiel 25:15-16)

**********

Sherri = a mentally ill liar and propagandist. 

How much are you getting paid to spread this garbage?


----------



## Roudy

Notice that Sherri also refuses to tell us who the residents and natives of occupied Jerusalem were at the time of Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I set forth verses straight out of the King James Bible.

Read the King James Bible, or listen to it, moron.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city.
> 
> Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things.
> 
> And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Sherri's link:
> 
> When Peterson *substitutes* "Palestine," in place of "the Beautiful [Land]," he interjects a name loaded with religious-political C-4.
> 
> *Peterson's choice of "Palestine" is surely intentional, especially when he has no biblical warrant for doing so.* His hot-button substitution is like calling the modern state of Texas "North Mexico."
> 
> Peterson might remember God's ancient forewarning:
> 
> Because the Pelishtim, in their ancient hatred, acted vengefully, and with utter scorn sought revenge and destruction &#8212; assuredly, thus said Lord YHVH: I will stretch out my hand against the Pelishtim and ... wipe out the last survivors of the seacoast." (Ezekiel 25:15-16)
> 
> **********
> 
> Again, read what you post before you post it.
> 
> Palestine supporters don't have an ounce of integrity or honesty.
> 
> A house of cards built on hatred and lies.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Joel Audio Bible KJV" on YouTube

Joel 3

4*Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Joel+3&version=KJV


Joel Chapter 3

4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftlyand*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;

JOEL CHAPTER 3


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.


----------



## Sally

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.




Isn't it great, Sweet_Caroline, how the Internet can instantly make someone appear like she can quote Scriptures from her own memory?  Meanwhile, of course, she has no interest in what is happening to the Christians in the Middle East or any Muslim country, whether in Africa or Southeast Asia.


----------



## Roudy

Sherri Dumberlynn: 





> I set forth verses straight out of the King James Bible. Read the King James Bible, moron.



Tsk tsk.  Your link doesn't take us to the King James Bible, liar.  The link you posted leads to this site discussing the substitution of the word Philistia in the bible with Palestine. . Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible

And here is the King James Bible.  You are shameless liar and propagandist.  

Exodus 15:14 NKJV - ?The people will hear and be afraid; - Bible Gateway

Exodus 15:14
New King James Version (NKJV)

14 &#8220;The people will hear and be afraid;
Sorrow will take hold of the inhabitants of *Philistia*.

Isaiah 14:31
New King James Version (NKJV)

31 Wail, O gate! Cry, O city!
All you of *Philistia* are dissolved;
For smoke will come from the north,
And no one will be alone in his appointed times.&#8221;

Isaiah 14:29
New King James Version (NKJV)

29 &#8220;Do not rejoice, all you of *Philistia*,
Because the rod that struck you is broken;
For out of the serpent&#8217;s roots will come forth a viper,
And its offspring will be a fiery flying serpent.

******

Fun watching Sherri the freak struggle though. Notice the lunatic is now placing her answers on top of posts, now that she realizes her lies are being exposed, one after another.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy-----Delilah was a philistine girl too. ------it runs in the family


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Joel Audio Bible KJV" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBW9-OzDyYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Joel 3
> 
> 4*Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> Joel 3 KJV - For, behold, in those days, and in that - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Joel Chapter 3
> 
> 4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftlyand*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> JOEL CHAPTER 3



Which bible are you reading from! Sherri?  The IslamoNazi version?  Ha ha ha

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Joel 3&version=NKJV
Joel 3
New King James Version (NKJV)

3 &#8220;For behold, in those days and at that time,
When I bring back the captives of Judah and Jerusalem,
2 I will also gather all nations,
And bring them down to the Valley of Jehoshaphat;
And I will enter into judgment with them there
On account of My people, My heritage Israel,
Whom they have scattered among the nations;
They have also divided up My land.
3 They have cast lots for My people,
Have given a boy as payment for a harlot,
And sold a girl for wine, that they may drink.

4 &#8220;Indeed, what have you to do with Me,
O Tyre and Sidon, and all the coasts of *Philistia*?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Joel Audio Bible KJV" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBW9-OzDyYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Joel 3
> 
> 4*Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> Joel 3 KJV - For, behold, in those days, and in that - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Joel Chapter 3
> 
> 4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftlyand*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> JOEL CHAPTER 3


Hey look what I found on Sherri's website! Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!!

Joel 3:20.

But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*

Joel 3:21.

For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: f*or the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*

********

 Can it get any better, I ask?!  

Thanks for proving that Jesus is indeed 100% and the Bible gives the land (Zion) to the Jews (people of Judah)

Ha ha ha, ho ho ho ho, heh heh heh!

Poor Sherri, cornered like a RAT.  even her own reference throws eggs in her face. How stupid can a person get. 

Can you read English, Sherri?


----------



## irosie91

no good    Roudy-----ask  sherri's Imam-----the JOOOOS added that   "zion" stuff into 
the bible ------last tuesday


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy-----Delilah was a philistine girl too. ------it runs in the family


Sherri must be making an appointment with her psychologist now. 

Or calling the Islamist suicide hotline, in case she DOESNT want to commit suicide.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> no good    Roudy-----ask  sherri's Imam-----the JOOOOS added that   "zion" stuff into
> the bible ------last tuesday


"The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
"The Lord dwelleth in ZION". 

Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist. 

Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?  

"Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Luke 11*(King James Version)

42*But woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye tithe mint and rue and all manner of herbs, and pass over judgment and the love of God: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.

43*Woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye love the uppermost seats in the synagogues, and greetings in the markets.

44*Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are as graves which appear not, and the men that walk over them are not aware of them.

Luke 11 KJV - And it came to pass, that, as he was - Bible Gateway






Sweet_Caroline said:


> Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no good    Roudy-----ask  sherri's Imam-----the JOOOOS added that   "zion" stuff into
> the bible ------last tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> "The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
> "The Lord dwelleth in ZION".
> 
> Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist.
> 
> Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?
> 
> "Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.
Click to expand...



Roudy---most  americans never read the bible    ---sherri never read it.   Her bibilical 
allusions are lifted from     jihado nazi propaganda.    I am very familiar with 
Jihado nazi propaganda-----from my childhood in a small town that had 
been a nazi enclave during the  1930s-----in fact that town had been  
'restricted'.        Nothing which she posts up is original.    ----if you have never spoken 
to  a fascist type from the south-----or the hills  of appalachia-----and burnt out 
alcoholics hanging around illegal gun sellers-------you do not know sherri

I read their stuff as a child----because in their little seedy pamphlets----every 
other word is   "JEW"   or  "ZIONIST"  -------in fact----I read the koran in 
my late teens for the same reason-----lots of  "jew"  in that book.     
They are OBSESSED


----------



## Delta4Embassy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't blame Sherri for despising Zionists.  So do I.  And what would Jesus the Zionist say if he knew what his fellow Zionists have become in this day & age?  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to Palestinian squatters so they can remain in Israel?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.  Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city.
> 
> Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things.
> 
> And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The KJV is not the most influential English version. It's based almost entirely on the Catholic Bishop's Bible and not in any way, shape, or form an accurate translation (as per the Elizabethian English used.) 

One of the better versions is the Eithiopian Orthodox Bible as it contains much of what was actually written, and with far less cherry-picking of Catholic Canon versions. 

Often more important than what's in a Bible, or how it's translated, is how that particular version came to be. Without understanding that, you're missing some extremely pertinent information.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luke 11*(King James Version)
> 
> 42*But woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye tithe mint and rue and all manner of herbs, and pass over judgment and the love of God: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.
> 
> 43*Woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye love the uppermost seats in the synagogues, and greetings in the markets.
> 
> 44*Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are as graves which appear not, and the men that walk over them are not aware of them.
> 
> Luke 11 KJV - And it came to pass, that, as he was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.
Click to expand...

Sherri, read the bible properly. 

Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!! From Sherri own Bible website:

Joel 3:20.

But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*

Joel 3:21.

For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

*I choose to believe Jesus over Zionists*]


Matthew 5

Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount

The Beatitudes

5*Blessed are the meek,
****for they will inherit the earth.

Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway








Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no good    Roudy-----ask  sherri's Imam-----the JOOOOS added that   "zion" stuff into
> the bible ------last tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> "The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
> "The Lord dwelleth in ZION".
> 
> Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist.
> 
> Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?
> 
> "Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Delta4Embassy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lunatic Sherri thinks Jesus was a Muslim Philistine, lived in Palestine, and Jerusalem want a Jewish city.
> 
> Except, she can't find anywhere in the Bible that Jesus considers himself those things.
> 
> And she has yet to show us the word Palestine in the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KJV is not the most influential English version. It's based almost entirely on the Catholic Bishop's Bible and not in any way, shape, or form an accurate translation (as per the Elizabethian English used.)
> 
> One of the better versions is the Eithiopian Orthodox Bible as it contains much of what was actually written, and with far less cherry-picking of Catholic Canon versions.
> 
> Often more important than what's in a Bible, or how it's translated, is how that particular version came to be. Without understanding that, you're missing some extremely pertinent information.
Click to expand...

And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *I choose to believe Jesus over Zionists*]
> 
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> 5*Blessed are the meek,
> ****for they will inherit the earth.
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no good    Roudy-----ask  sherri's Imam-----the JOOOOS added that   "zion" stuff into
> the bible ------last tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> "The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
> "The Lord dwelleth in ZION".
> 
> Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist.
> 
> Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?
> 
> "Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You choose to lie and be a propagandist. The following verse is from your own website. 

Joel 3:20.

But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*

Joel 3:21.

For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*

Sherri's "Christianity" on display. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Jos

Roudy Robbi Piper


----------



## Roudy

Part of Jesus' sermon on the mount, from Sherri's site:

17 &#8220;Do not think that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets. I did not come to destroy but to fulfill. 18 For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled. 19 Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> Roudy Robbi Piper


Is that your way of saving Sherri's butt?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

roudy---leave sherri alone----she does not want to know


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Joel Audio Bible KJV" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBW9-OzDyYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Joel 3
> 
> 4*Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> Joel 3 KJV - For, behold, in those days, and in that - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Joel Chapter 3
> 
> 4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftlyand*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> JOEL CHAPTER 3






 Not in the many versions I have in my possession, but it does say philistine.   

* WHY DO YOU LIE WHEM YOU KNOW YOU WILL BE FOUND OUT AND SHOWN TO BE A LIAR*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English, Zionist scum of the earth.

No mention of Zionism or Zionists




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke 11*(King James Version)
> 
> 42*But woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye tithe mint and rue and all manner of herbs, and pass over judgment and the love of God: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.
> 
> 43*Woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye love the uppermost seats in the synagogues, and greetings in the markets.
> 
> 44*Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are as graves which appear not, and the men that walk over them are not aware of them.
> 
> Luke 11 KJV - And it came to pass, that, as he was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, read the bible properly.
> 
> Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!! From Sherri own Bible website:
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Joel 3

4*Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;

Joel 3 KJV - For, behold, in those days, and in that - Bible Gateway




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Joel Audio Bible KJV" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBW9-OzDyYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Joel 3
> 
> 4*Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> Joel 3 KJV - For, behold, in those days, and in that - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Joel Chapter 3
> 
> 4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftlyand*speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;
> 
> JOEL CHAPTER 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the many versions I have in my possession, but it does say philistine.
> 
> * WHY DO YOU LIE WHEM YOU KNOW YOU WILL BE FOUND OUT AND SHOWN TO BE A LIAR*
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luke 11*(King James Version)
> 
> 42*But woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye tithe mint and rue and all manner of herbs, and pass over judgment and the love of God: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.
> 
> 43*Woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye love the uppermost seats in the synagogues, and greetings in the markets.
> 
> 44*Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are as graves which appear not, and the men that walk over them are not aware of them.
> 
> Luke 11 KJV - And it came to pass, that, as he was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.
Click to expand...





 Maybe you should have looked a little bit harder as Jesus was a Pharisee.

Pharisees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 Pharisees were at various times a political party, a social movement, and a school of thought in Judea during the Second Temple period beginning under the Hasmonean dynasty (14037 BCE) in the wake of the Maccabean Revolt. After the destruction of the Second Temple in 70 CE, Pharisaic beliefs became the liturgical and ritualistic basis for Rabbinic Judaism (commonly known as simply Judaism).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy Robbi Piper
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of saving Sherri's butt?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


The Word saves me.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *I choose to believe Jesus over Zionists*]
> 
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> 5*Blessed are the meek,
> ****for they will inherit the earth.
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no good    Roudy-----ask  sherri's Imam-----the JOOOOS added that   "zion" stuff into
> the bible ------last tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> "The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
> "The Lord dwelleth in ZION".
> 
> Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist.
> 
> Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?
> 
> "Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Do you even understand what that means, but let me put it this way you don't in any way hit the definition.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Maybe, you should read The New Testament. 

Jesus was not a Pharisee.

And those are the words of Jesus In Luke.

Is Jesus saying. this to Himself? 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke 11*(King James Version)
> 
> 42*But woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye tithe mint and rue and all manner of herbs, and pass over judgment and the love of God: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.
> 
> 43*Woe unto you, Pharisees! for ye love the uppermost seats in the synagogues, and greetings in the markets.
> 
> 44*Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are as graves which appear not, and the men that walk over them are not aware of them.
> 
> Luke 11 KJV - And it came to pass, that, as he was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh woe, woe and thrice woe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have looked a little bit harder as Jesus was a Pharisee.
> 
> Pharisees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pharisees were at various times a political party, a social movement, and a school of thought in Judea during the Second Temple period beginning under the Hasmonean dynasty (14037 BCE) in the wake of the Maccabean Revolt. After the destruction of the Second Temple in 70 CE, Pharisaic beliefs became the liturgical and ritualistic basis for Rabbinic Judaism (commonly known as simply Judaism).
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I shall believe Jesus and what He says.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I choose to believe Jesus over Zionists*]
> 
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> 5*Blessed are the meek,
> ****for they will inherit the earth.
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
> "The Lord dwelleth in ZION".
> 
> Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist.
> 
> Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?
> 
> "Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even understand what that means, but let me put it this way you don't in any way hit the definition.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.




Roudy said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The names "Palestine" and "Palestina" occur four times in the Old Testament portion of the King James Bible (1611), the most influential English translation in history.
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KJV is not the most influential English version. It's based almost entirely on the Catholic Bishop's Bible and not in any way, shape, or form an accurate translation (as per the Elizabethian English used.)
> 
> One of the better versions is the Eithiopian Orthodox Bible as it contains much of what was actually written, and with far less cherry-picking of Catholic Canon versions.
> 
> Often more important than what's in a Bible, or how it's translated, is how that particular version came to be. Without understanding that, you're missing some extremely pertinent information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Temper, temper my little Abdul.  You are losing it again.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KJV is not the most influential English version. It's based almost entirely on the Catholic Bishop's Bible and not in any way, shape, or form an accurate translation (as per the Elizabethian English used.)
> 
> One of the better versions is the Eithiopian Orthodox Bible as it contains much of what was actually written, and with far less cherry-picking of Catholic Canon versions.
> 
> Often more important than what's in a Bible, or how it's translated, is how that particular version came to be. Without understanding that, you're missing some extremely pertinent information.
> 
> 
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God is not a Zionist.

And nothing supports this claim.

Such a claim comes straight from Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 4

42*They said to the woman, We no longer believe just because of what you said; now we have heard for ourselves, and we know that this man really is the Savior of the world.

John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway






Sweet_Caroline said:


> Temper, temper my little Abdul.  You are losing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God is not a Zionist.
> 
> And nothing supports this claim.
> 
> Such a claim comes straight from Satan.



Of course G-d is a Zionist.  Before your Mohamed (curses be upon him) was ever born the land was promised to the Jews.

The fact is you are jealous of the Jews which is why you hate them so much.  Your paranoia is what we all laugh at.  Must be horrid to be so paranoid as you are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Still nothing showing Jesus is a Zionist, Zionist scum of the earth.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I choose to believe Jesus over Zionists*]
> 
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> 5*Blessed are the meek,
> ****for they will inherit the earth.
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The land belongs to the people of Judah forever AND ever"
> "The Lord dwelleth in ZION".
> 
> Not Philistine or Palestine, ZION.  God is a Zionist.
> 
> Can the moron read English?  Does she bother reading what she posts?
> 
> "Let's listen to what Jesus is saying" Sherri said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You choose to lie and be a propagandist. The following verse is from your own website.
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
> 
> Sherri's "Christianity" on display. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Fine with me you dying in your sin.


36*&#8220;I have testimony weightier than that of John.*For the works that the Father has given me to finish&#8212;the very works that I am doing&#8212;testify that the Father has sent me.*37*And the Father who sent me has himself testified concerning me.*You have never heard his voice nor seen his form,*38*nor does his word dwell in you,*for you do not believethe one he sent.*39*You study[c]*the Scriptures*diligently because you think that in them you have eternal life.*These are the very Scriptures that testify about me,*40*yet you refuse to come to me*to have life.

John 5 - The Healing at the Pool - Some time - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God is not a Zionist.
> 
> And nothing supports this claim.
> 
> Such a claim comes straight from Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course G-d is a Zionist.  Before your Mohamed (curses be upon him) was ever born the land was promised to the Jews.
> 
> The fact is you are jealous of the Jews which is why you hate them so much.  Your paranoia is what we all laugh at.  Must be horrid to be so paranoid as you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fine with me you dying in your sin.
> 
> 
> 36*I have testimony weightier than that of John.*For the works that the Father has given me to finishthe very works that I am doingtestify that the Father has sent me.*37*And the Father who sent me has himself testified concerning me.*You have never heard his voice nor seen his form,*38*nor does his word dwell in you,*for you do not believethe one he sent.*39*You study[c]*the Scriptures*diligently because you think that in them you have eternal life.*These are the very Scriptures that testify about me,*40*yet you refuse to come to me*to have life.
> 
> John 5 - The Healing at the Pool - Some time - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> sherri sweetie-----to which "scriptures"    does john refer?     the KORAN?    Mein Kampf?.
> Now try to focus sherri-----the scriptural references which your fellow bible scholars CITE--
> as referring to  THE MESSIAH------are--well known-----try reading  ISAIAH---that is the
> one which is includes the idea of -----????  a virgin birth    (actually the word is young
> woman----but it does not specify her as married) and the one most focused on
> THE COMING MESSIAH -----I will help----It goes something like  ------
> 
> these are the words of  ISAIAH SON OF AMOZ----concerning  judea and jerusalem.....
> ..... etc etc
> 
> It is the prophecy that includes the famous   " Lo yesah goy and goy cherev ---v'lo
> yilmadu od melchamah"     Which means  "nation shall not life sword against
> nation and they shall not learn the ways of war"
> 
> This prophecy is so fsmous that it is inscribed on the lobby wall of the UN building
> 
> now go read that prophecy----and then I will help you understand what it means---
> word for word
> Doing so will end your misunderstanding


----------



## irosie91

sherri    I googled-----it is    ISAIAH 2.4


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KJV is not the most influential English version. It's based almost entirely on the Catholic Bishop's Bible and not in any way, shape, or form an accurate translation (as per the Elizabethian English used.)
> 
> One of the better versions is the Eithiopian Orthodox Bible as it contains much of what was actually written, and with far less cherry-picking of Catholic Canon versions.
> 
> Often more important than what's in a Bible, or how it's translated, is how that particular version came to be. Without understanding that, you're missing some extremely pertinent information.
> 
> 
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I read the  KJV   as a child-----as an adolescent and adult----I progressively learned 
more hebrew--------sherri-----in order to understand the bible ----you need at least 
some hebrew-----you need to know how that language works ----and what are its idioms 
and poetical allusions      I was actually a bit surprised at how DIFFERENT---the 
writings are from the original in the   KJV 

In order to understand words attributed to Jesus---or those written by his jewish 
followers-----you need to have at least a smattering of how the talmud works also.
They spoke in aramaic and ----were very much into  HILLEL----a famous contemporary--
a really WELL KNOWN and oft quoted guy.       You understand the bible the way a 
new immigrant to the US from   the hills of afghanistan would understand a 
production of a Shakesperean play---

of course once you do understand----you can read stuff in english ---even in the  
KJV and decipher it  

now    YA GOT IT??      (try that idiom on a new immigrant from the suburbs of 
                     calcutta)


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sherri is about to blow.  All that pent-up anger.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have Jesus , I have nothing to fear and a peace beyond all understanding.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have Jesus , I have nothing to fear and a peace beyond all understanding.




You have peace?  You are the most agitated member of this forum.


----------



## aris2chat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Temper, temper my little Abdul.  You are losing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


it's call bigotry.  Same she does not understand the love and brotherhood of Jesus.  You don't have to believe in him as son of god to find wisdom in his teachings, they are jewish teachings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

An illustration of the confused state of mind of Zionists, that you think such a thing.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Jesus , I have nothing to fear and a peace beyond all understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have peace?  You are the most agitated member of this forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Philippians 4:7

New International Version (NIV)

Philippians 4: 7*And the peace of God,*which transcends all understanding,*will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

Philippians 4:7 - And the peace of God, which transcends - Bible Gateway




aris2chat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temper, temper my little Abdul.  You are losing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's call bigotry.  Same she does not understand the love and brotherhood of Jesus.  You don't have to believe in him as son of god to find wisdom in his teachings, they are jewish teachings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An illustration of the confused state of mind of Zionists, that you think such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Jesus , I have nothing to fear and a peace beyond all understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have peace?  You are the most agitated member of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Is this supposed to be a joke?  A person whom many recognized has a very, very confused mind (like a paranoid schizophrenic) is calling someone else confused???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 6*(New International Version)

35*Then Jesus declared,*I am*the bread of life.*Whoever comes to me will never go hungry, and whoever believes*in me will never be thirsty.36*But as I told you, you have seen me and still you do not believe.37*All those the Father gives me*will come to me, and whoever comes to me I will never drive away.*38*For I have come down from heavennot to do my will but to do the will*of him who sent me.*39*And this is the will of him who sent me, that I shall lose none of all those he has given me,*but raise them up at the last day.*40*For my Fathers will is that everyone who looks to the Son*and believes in him shall have eternal life,*and I will raise them up at the last day.


John 6 - Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand - Some - Bible Gateway






Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> An illustration of the confused state of mind of Zionists, that you think such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have peace?  You are the most agitated member of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be a joke?  A person whom many recognized has a very, very confused mind (like a paranoid schizophrenic) is calling someone else confused???
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Sally, let it go.
You'll give yourself a headache, batting it out with her.  You can only go so far and then need to let her go and move on.
People like that have been on those spinning playground rides far too fast and too long.
Make your points to the rest of the members instead.


----------



## abu afak

MunnerSatan has NT Tourette Syndrome.
The Whack Job has totally lost it.
*
MunnerBimbo, any solution ideas, or will it be just More Years of strings with Un-Jesus-like HATE Incitement against Jews?

We know why you're here.*
`


----------



## Indeependent

Here's an easy test for all those who wear the Cross and feel so sorry for the Arabs.
Go to the Cave of the Patriarchs wearing HUGE Crosses and without armed guards.
Of course, your bodies will be riddled with Islamic bullets before you get anywhere near the cave.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KJV is not the most influential English version. It's based almost entirely on the Catholic Bishop's Bible and not in any way, shape, or form an accurate translation (as per the Elizabethian English used.)
> 
> One of the better versions is the Eithiopian Orthodox Bible as it contains much of what was actually written, and with far less cherry-picking of Catholic Canon versions.
> 
> Often more important than what's in a Bible, or how it's translated, is how that particular version came to be. Without understanding that, you're missing some extremely pertinent information.
> 
> 
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sherri, read the bible properly. 

Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!! From Sherri's own Bible website:

Joel 3:20.

But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*

Joel 3:21.

For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*


----------



## Roudy

I think there's only one person in this thread that believes that Jesus wasn't a Zionist. 

That would be Sherri and most Nazis who, like Sherri, refuse to even acknowledge that Jesus was a Practicing Jew.  

At this point, the way I look at it is that Sherri is just another anti Semetic PIG with access to a computer, that God provided for our entertainment. 

The more you poke her with the truth, the louder this pig will squeal.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An illustration of the confused state of mind of Zionists, that you think such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Jesus , I have nothing to fear and a peace beyond all understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have peace?  You are the most agitated member of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now why would we think such a thing?  Maybe because you say things like this?  



> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The only ones who call Jesus a Zionist are members of that Satanic cult called Zionism.



Roudy said:


> I think there's only one person in this thread that believes that Jesus wasn't a Zionist.
> 
> That would be Sherri and most Nazis who, like Sherri, refuse to even acknowledge that Jesus was a Practicing Jew.
> 
> At this point, the way I look at it is that Sherri is just another anti Semetic PIG with access to a computer, that God provided for our entertainment.
> 
> The more you poke her with the truth, the louder this pig will squeal.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your reading comprehension skills are pathetic.

Nothing there stating Jesus was a Zionist, Jesus was not even born yet when the Prophet Joel lived. 

lmao at the pathetic creature you are.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even that "version" shows Jesus and God as ZIONIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, read the bible properly.
> 
> Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!! From Sherri's own Bible website:
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Philippians 4:7
> 
> New International Version (NIV)
> 
> Philippians 4: 7*And the peace of God,*which transcends all understanding,*will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Philippians 4:7 - And the peace of God, which transcends - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temper, temper my little Abdul.  You are losing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's call bigotry.  Same she does not understand the love and brotherhood of Jesus.  You don't have to believe in him as son of god to find wisdom in his teachings, they are jewish teachings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Quoting does not mean understanding.  You could quote the Quran in Arabic, but that would not mean you understand it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Believing in Jesus and reading His words and studying what He wrote and seeking to understand His words , and the Holy Spirit living in me and leading me and guiding me, these are all part of being a Christian. 

I am enjoying sharing the words of Jesus with Zionists. 

That is a matter to smile about.

Zionists keep speaking lies about Jesus, I keep sharing the words of Jesus.

And I link the words to sources so anyone reading can easily go look at the whole chapter, if they so desire,  to get a clearer understanding of the context Jesus spoke the words in.

Jesus tells us who He is, I do not have to make up new things for Him to be.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The only ones who call Jesus a Zionist are members of that Satanic cult called Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's only one person in this thread that believes that Jesus wasn't a Zionist.
> 
> That would be Sherri and most Nazis who, like Sherri, refuse to even acknowledge that Jesus was a Practicing Jew.
> 
> At this point, the way I look at it is that Sherri is just another anti Semetic PIG with access to a computer, that God provided for our entertainment.
> 
> The more you poke her with the truth, the louder this pig will squeal.
Click to expand...

..Said the Islaminazi worshipping lunatic who can't face the truth.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your reading comprehension skills are pathetic.
> 
> Nothing there stating Jesus was a Zionist, Jesus was not even born yet when the Prophet Joel lived.
> 
> lmao at the pathetic creature you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not, Zionist scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, read the bible properly.
> 
> Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!! From Sherri's own Bible website:
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But Joel is in the New Testament, and you yourself quoted Joel, without of course including these ZIONIST verses which destroy your entire claim, since Jesus himself said that "he came not to negate or change any if the prophets or the laws, but to confirm them" and "only those who follow the prophets and the laws will be granted the key to heaven"

And, since you have chosen to NOT follow any of the prophets OR laws as Jesus said, and you chose to lie about the New Testament AND the Old Testament, the. By your own words, YOU ARE GOING STRAIGHT TO HELL. Ha ha ha. 

Again, these verses are in the New Testament, King James Version, from your own bible link, proving the zones Testament is Zionist.  What say you, terrorist worshipping, lying dirtbag?

Joel 3:20.

But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*

Joel 3:21.

For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Believing in Jesus and reading His words and studying what He wrote and seeking to understand His words , and the Holy Spirit living in me and leading me and guiding me, these are all part of being a Christian.
> 
> I am enjoying sharing the words of Jesus with Zionists.
> 
> That is a matter to smile about.
> 
> Zionists keep speaking lies about Jesus, I keep sharing the words of Jesus.
> 
> And I link the words to sources so anyone reading can easily go look at the whole chapter, if they so desire,  to get a clearer understanding of the context Jesus spoke the words in.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is, I do not have to make up new things for Him to be.


We've posted verses proving Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist, about a hundred times in this thread but you keep squealing like a pig that it ain't so.  Keep in mind that your squealing doesn't change anything, it only entertains us more.  

If you were wiser you wouldn't base your argument on the claims of the New Testament or the Old Testament, which are both clearly Zionist, including Jesus himself, and even the Koran.  Most Pali supporters know to stay away from that one.  But since your anti Semetism is as pure as the driven snow, you are stupid and crazy enough to take it on the chin and get humiliated post after post. 

Have you noticed you're all alone in this thread being laughed at by over 100 people, fool?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Joel is in The Old Testament.  



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills are pathetic.
> 
> Nothing there stating Jesus was a Zionist, Jesus was not even born yet when the Prophet Joel lived.
> 
> lmao at the pathetic creature you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, read the bible properly.
> 
> Proof that Jesus is a Zionist!!! From Sherri's own Bible website:
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Joel is in the New Testament, and you yourself quoted Joel, without of course including these ZIONIST verses which destroy your entire claim, since Jesus himself said that "he came not to negate or change any if the prophets or the laws, but to confirm them" and "only those who follow the prophets and the laws will be granted the key to heaven"
> 
> And, since you have chosen to NOT follow any of the prophets OR laws as Jesus said, and you chose to lie about the New Testament AND the Old Testament, the. By your own words, YOU ARE GOING STRAIGHT TO HELL. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Again, these verses are in the New Testament, King James Version, from your own bible link, proving the zones Testament is Zionist.  What say you, terrorist worshipping, lying dirtbag?
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Truth Roudy rejects.

John 8. The Holy Bible: King James Version

The Gospel according to St. John 8

Jesus the Light of the World

12*¶ Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world:*Mt. 5.14*·Joh. 9.5*he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones who call Jesus a Zionist are members of that Satanic cult called Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's only one person in this thread that believes that Jesus wasn't a Zionist.
> 
> That would be Sherri and most Nazis who, like Sherri, refuse to even acknowledge that Jesus was a Practicing Jew.
> 
> At this point, the way I look at it is that Sherri is just another anti Semetic PIG with access to a computer, that God provided for our entertainment.
> 
> The more you poke her with the truth, the louder this pig will squeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Said the Islaminazi worshipping lunatic who can't face the truth.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Truth Roudy rejects.
> 
> John 8. The Holy Bible: King James Version
> 
> The Gospel according to St. John 8
> 
> Jesus the Light of the World
> 
> 12*¶ Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world:*Mt. 5.14*·Joh. 9.5*he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones who call Jesus a Zionist are members of that Satanic cult called Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> ..Said the Islaminazi worshipping lunatic who can't face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Put your life where your mouth is.
Go to an Arab village wearing a bog cross and see how long it takes to get executed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You have presented no verses proving Jesus was a Zionist.

Here Jesus addresses who He is and who those who rejected Him were.

John 8*(New International Version)

42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.

John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing in Jesus and reading His words and studying what He wrote and seeking to understand His words , and the Holy Spirit living in me and leading me and guiding me, these are all part of being a Christian.
> 
> I am enjoying sharing the words of Jesus with Zionists.
> 
> That is a matter to smile about.
> 
> Zionists keep speaking lies about Jesus, I keep sharing the words of Jesus.
> 
> And I link the words to sources so anyone reading can easily go look at the whole chapter, if they so desire,  to get a clearer understanding of the context Jesus spoke the words in.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is, I do not have to make up new things for Him to be.
> 
> 
> 
> We've posted verses proving Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist, about a hundred times in this thread but you keep squealing like a pig that it ain't so.  Keep in mind that your squealing doesn't change anything, it only entertains us more.
> 
> If you were wiser you wouldn't base your argument on the claims of the New Testament or the Old Testament, which are both clearly Zionist, including Jesus himself, and even the Koran.  Most Pali supporters know to stay away from that one.  But since your anti Semetism is as pure as the driven snow, you are stupid and crazy enough to take it on the chin and get humiliated post after post.
> 
> Have you noticed you're all alone in this thread being laughed at by over 100 people, fool?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You have presented no verses proving Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Here Jesus addresses who He is and who those who rejected Him were.
> 
> John 8*(New International Version)
> 
> 42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing in Jesus and reading His words and studying what He wrote and seeking to understand His words , and the Holy Spirit living in me and leading me and guiding me, these are all part of being a Christian.
> 
> I am enjoying sharing the words of Jesus with Zionists.
> 
> That is a matter to smile about.
> 
> Zionists keep speaking lies about Jesus, I keep sharing the words of Jesus.
> 
> And I link the words to sources so anyone reading can easily go look at the whole chapter, if they so desire,  to get a clearer understanding of the context Jesus spoke the words in.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is, I do not have to make up new things for Him to be.
> 
> 
> 
> We've posted verses proving Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist, about a hundred times in this thread but you keep squealing like a pig that it ain't so.  Keep in mind that your squealing doesn't change anything, it only entertains us more.
> 
> If you were wiser you wouldn't base your argument on the claims of the New Testament or the Old Testament, which are both clearly Zionist, including Jesus himself, and even the Koran.  Most Pali supporters know to stay away from that one.  But since your anti Semetism is as pure as the driven snow, you are stupid and crazy enough to take it on the chin and get humiliated post after post.
> 
> Have you noticed you're all alone in this thread being laughed at by over 100 people, fool?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I said Jesus was a Zionist and no one can prove otherwise. What religion was he?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the truth and the life and the way. 

I have life because Jesus, the Holy Spirit of Jesus, lives in me. 


John 10

The Good Shepherd and His Sheep

7*Therefore Jesus said again,*Very truly I tell you, I am*the gate*for the sheep.*8*All who have come before me*are thieves and robbers,*but the sheep have not listened to them.*9*I am the gate; whoever enters through me will be saved.[a]*They will come in and go out, and find pasture.*10*The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life,*and have it to the full.

John 10 NIV - The Good Shepherd and His Sheep - Bible Gateway




Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth Roudy rejects.
> 
> John 8. The Holy Bible: King James Version
> 
> The Gospel according to St. John 8
> 
> Jesus the Light of the World
> 
> 12*¶ Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world:*Mt. 5.14*·Joh. 9.5*he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..Said the Islaminazi worshipping lunatic who can't face the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put your life where your mouth is.
> Go to an Arab village wearing a bog cross and see how long it takes to get executed.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You have not proven Jesus was a Zionist.

Jesus says many things about himself, but never does He say He is a Zionist. 

Case closed.

YOU accept JESUS as who He says He is or you reject Him.

Your choice.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have presented no verses proving Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Here Jesus addresses who He is and who those who rejected Him were.
> 
> John 8*(New International Version)
> 
> 42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've posted verses proving Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist, about a hundred times in this thread but you keep squealing like a pig that it ain't so.  Keep in mind that your squealing doesn't change anything, it only entertains us more.
> 
> If you were wiser you wouldn't base your argument on the claims of the New Testament or the Old Testament, which are both clearly Zionist, including Jesus himself, and even the Koran.  Most Pali supporters know to stay away from that one.  But since your anti Semetism is as pure as the driven snow, you are stupid and crazy enough to take it on the chin and get humiliated post after post.
> 
> Have you noticed you're all alone in this thread being laughed at by over 100 people, fool?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said Jesus was a Zionist and no one can prove otherwise. What religion was he?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You have not proven Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Jesus says many things about himself, but never does He say He is a Zionist.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> YOU accept JESUS as who He says He is or you reject Him.
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have presented no verses proving Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Here Jesus addresses who He is and who those who rejected Him were.
> 
> John 8*(New International Version)
> 
> 42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> I said Jesus was a Zionist and no one can prove otherwise. What religion was he?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What was the religion of Jesus, Sherria? Or don't you know?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Figuring out*who Jesus was*depends on how you categorize identity.*For Palestinians, anyone who was born (or whose ancestors were born) on the geographic areas between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is*Palestinian. While many nationalities have lived in historic Palestine, including Canaanites, Jabusites, Romans, Israelites, Ummayads*and others, the term Palestinian*is used in an all-encompassing way."

"While Israeli officials*mocked*Abbas*and said*he "needs a hug from Santa," they didn&#8217;t*lay "Jewish"*claim,*even though Jesus was historically and Biblically known to have been born to a Jewish family...."

"So to answer the question, yes, Jesus, the prince of peace, was born to a Jewish family, and yes, he was born in the*Palestinian town of Bethlehem.*Jesus can be both Jewish and Palestinian."

Read more:*Was Jesus a Palestinian, a Jew or both? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, Jesus was. at birth, both a Palestinian and a Jew.

But Jesus was not a Zionist.

And out of His teachings and life, Christianity was born.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Joel is in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills are pathetic.
> 
> Nothing there stating Jesus was a Zionist, Jesus was not even born yet when the Prophet Joel lived.
> 
> lmao at the pathetic creature you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Joel is in the New Testament, and you yourself quoted Joel, without of course including these ZIONIST verses which destroy your entire claim, since Jesus himself said that "he came not to negate or change any if the prophets or the laws, but to confirm them" and "only those who follow the prophets and the laws will be granted the key to heaven"
> 
> And, since you have chosen to NOT follow any of the prophets OR laws as Jesus said, and you chose to lie about the New Testament AND the Old Testament, the. By your own words, YOU ARE GOING STRAIGHT TO HELL. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Again, these verses are in the New Testament, King James Version, from your own bible link, proving the zones Testament is Zionist.  What say you, terrorist worshipping, lying dirtbag?
> 
> Joel 3:20.
> 
> But *Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.*
> 
> Joel 3:21.
> 
> For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: *for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


EXCUSE ME?!

The same "Joel 3" which YOU quoted as a New Testament verse in your pathetic attempt of showing a "Palestine" (which doesn't exist) in the Bible?!  

Nah, here is Joel 3 from your own "King James Bible".  Last I checked, KING JAMES BIBLE was the New Testament. Ha ha ha. 

Another post, and another humiliating defeat.  Ever heard, "when in a hole STOP DIGGING?" LOLOLOLOL:

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Joel 3&version=KJV

 Joel 3
King James Version (KJV)
3 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem,

2 I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.

3 And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink.

4 Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;

5 Because ye have taken my silver and my gold, and have carried into your temples my goodly pleasant things:

6 The children also of Judah and the children of Jerusalem have ye sold unto the Grecians, that ye might remove them far from their border.

7 Behold, I will raise them out of the place whither ye have sold them, and will return your recompence upon your own head:

8 And I will sell your sons and your daughters into the hand of the children of Judah, and they shall sell them to the Sabeans, to a people far off: for the Lord hath spoken it.

9 Proclaim ye this among the Gentiles; Prepare war, wake up the mighty men, let all the men of war draw near; let them come up:

10 Beat your plowshares into swords and your pruninghooks into spears: let the weak say, I am strong.

11 Assemble yourselves, and come, all ye heathen, and gather yourselves together round about: thither cause thy mighty ones to come down, O Lord.

12 Let the heathen be wakened, and come up to the valley of Jehoshaphat: for there will I sit to judge all the heathen round about.

13 Put ye in the sickle, for the harvest is ripe: come, get you down; for the press is full, the fats overflow; for their wickedness is great.

14 Multitudes, multitudes in the valley of decision: for the day of the Lord is near in the valley of decision.

15 The sun and the moon shall be darkened, and the stars shall withdraw their shining.

16 *The Lord also shall roar out of Zion, and utter his voice from Jerusalem; and the heavens and the earth shall shake: but the Lord will be the hope of his people, and the strength of the children of Israel.
[/B]
17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion,my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

18 And it shall come to pass in that day, that the mountains shall drop down new wine, and the hills shall flow with milk, and all the rivers of Judah shall flow with waters, and a fountain shall come forth out of the house of the Lord, and shall water the valley of Shittim.

19 Egypt shall be a desolation, and Edom shall be a desolate wilderness, for the violence against the children of Judah, because they have shed innocent blood in their land.

20 But Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.

21 For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: for the Lord dwelleth in Zion.

and moron Sherri keeps saying "no Zionism in the Bible.  These verse from the New Testament King James is abut as Zionist as it gets!  *


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy,
Sherri is either a childish Arab or an emotionally distressed individual.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Figuring out*who Jesus was*depends on how you categorize identity.*For Palestinians, anyone who was born (or whose ancestors were born) on the geographic areas between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is*Palestinian. While many nationalities have lived in historic Palestine, including Canaanites, Jabusites, Romans, Israelites, Ummayads*and others, the term Palestinian*is used in an all-encompassing way."
> 
> "While Israeli officials*mocked*Abbas*and said*he "needs a hug from Santa," they didn&#8217;t*lay "Jewish"*claim,*even though Jesus was historically and Biblically known to have been born to a Jewish family...."
> 
> "So to answer the question, yes, Jesus, the prince of peace, was born to a Jewish family, and yes, he was born in the*Palestinian town of Bethlehem.*Jesus can be both Jewish and Palestinian."
> 
> Read more:*Was Jesus a Palestinian, a Jew or both? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


So a Palestinian Arab website claims Jesus was a Palestinian?  

Wow are you fulla shit or what? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> Roudy,
> Sherri is either a childish Arab or an emotionally distressed individual.


Mentally ill, easily manipulated, with ties to Islamist animals is more like it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn to read English, it is not a Palestinian website.

And what if it was?

Palestinians are human beings created in the image of God and loved by that God who created all of us. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Figuring out*who Jesus was*depends on how you categorize identity.*For Palestinians, anyone who was born (or whose ancestors were born) on the geographic areas between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is*Palestinian. While many nationalities have lived in historic Palestine, including Canaanites, Jabusites, Romans, Israelites, Ummayads*and others, the term Palestinian*is used in an all-encompassing way."
> 
> "While Israeli officials*mocked*Abbas*and said*he "needs a hug from Santa," they didnt*lay "Jewish"*claim,*even though Jesus was historically and Biblically known to have been born to a Jewish family...."
> 
> "So to answer the question, yes, Jesus, the prince of peace, was born to a Jewish family, and yes, he was born in the*Palestinian town of Bethlehem.*Jesus can be both Jewish and Palestinian."
> 
> Read more:*Was Jesus a Palestinian, a Jew or both? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian Arab website claims Jesus was a Palestinian?
> 
> Wow are you fulla shit or what? Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn to read English, it is not a Palestinian website.
> 
> And what if it was?
> 
> Palestinians are human beings created in the image of God and loved by that God who created all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Figuring out*who Jesus was*depends on how you categorize identity.*For Palestinians, anyone who was born (or whose ancestors were born) on the geographic areas between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is*Palestinian. While many nationalities have lived in historic Palestine, including Canaanites, Jabusites, Romans, Israelites, Ummayads*and others, the term Palestinian*is used in an all-encompassing way."
> 
> "While Israeli officials*mocked*Abbas*and said*he "needs a hug from Santa," they didnt*lay "Jewish"*claim,*even though Jesus was historically and Biblically known to have been born to a Jewish family...."
> 
> "So to answer the question, yes, Jesus, the prince of peace, was born to a Jewish family, and yes, he was born in the*Palestinian town of Bethlehem.*Jesus can be both Jewish and Palestinian."
> 
> Read more:*Was Jesus a Palestinian, a Jew or both? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian Arab website claims Jesus was a Palestinian?
> 
> Wow are you fulla shit or what? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Then they misbehaved and got their a$$ whupped.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, Jesus was. at birth, both a Palestinian and a Jew.
> 
> But Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And out of His teachings and life, Christianity was born.


Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian. 

Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper. 

Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jesus was. at birth, both a Palestinian and a Jew.
> 
> But Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And out of His teachings and life, Christianity was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
Click to expand...


Even dead Arab baby steps?
How did the dead Arab baby get to the other side of the road?
The bomb in it's diaper blew up.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was born a Palestinian and Jew.

But He was much more than that. 

John 11*(New International Version)

25*Jesus said to her,*I am*the resurrection and the life.*The one who believes*in me will live, even though they die;*26*and whoever lives by believing*in me will never die.*Do you believe this?

27*Yes, Lord, she replied, I believe that you are the Messiah,*the Son of God,*who is to come into the world.

John 11 NIV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a man named - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jesus was. at birth, both a Palestinian and a Jew.
> 
> But Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And out of His teachings and life, Christianity was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn to read English, it is not a Palestinian website.
> 
> And what if it was?
> 
> Palestinians are human beings created in the image of God and loved by that God who created all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Figuring out*who Jesus was*depends on how you categorize identity.*For Palestinians, anyone who was born (or whose ancestors were born) on the geographic areas between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is*Palestinian. While many nationalities have lived in historic Palestine, including Canaanites, Jabusites, Romans, Israelites, Ummayads*and others, the term Palestinian*is used in an all-encompassing way."
> 
> "While Israeli officials*mocked*Abbas*and said*he "needs a hug from Santa," they didn&#8217;t*lay "Jewish"*claim,*even though Jesus was historically and Biblically known to have been born to a Jewish family...."
> 
> "So to answer the question, yes, Jesus, the prince of peace, was born to a Jewish family, and yes, he was born in the*Palestinian town of Bethlehem.*Jesus can be both Jewish and Palestinian."
> 
> Read more:*Was Jesus a Palestinian, a Jew or both? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian Arab website claims Jesus was a Palestinian?
> 
> Wow are you fulla shit or what? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Al monitor? you al stupid, al Sherri, al donkey?  It's an Arabic website dedicated to spreading garbage propoganda.  Even when you click on the link it says in Arabic "nabz Falastine" meaning the heartbeat of Palestine.  Give that to one of your IslamoNazi terrorist friends they will confirm. 

Oh Gawd this is too much.  now watch her come back to get humiliated even more. 

No fucking shame or self respect in this lying bitch.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was born a Palestinian and Jew.
> 
> But He was much more than that.
> 
> John 11*(New International Version)
> 
> 25*Jesus said to her,*I am*the resurrection and the life.*The one who believes*in me will live, even though they die;*26*and whoever lives by believing*in me will never die.*Do you believe this?
> 
> 27*Yes, Lord, she replied, I believe that you are the Messiah,*the Son of God,*who is to come into the world.
> 
> John 11 NIV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a man named - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jesus was. at birth, both a Palestinian and a Jew.
> 
> But Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And out of His teachings and life, Christianity was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can you show us where in the Bible it says Jesus was born a Palestinian?  

I can't wait to see this one. Who-hoo!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For an idiot who has never known life, you certainly just keep on demonstrating what an idiot is. 




Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jesus was. at birth, both a Palestinian and a Jew.
> 
> But Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> And out of His teachings and life, Christianity was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even dead Arab baby steps?
> How did the dead Arab baby get to the other side of the road?
> The bomb in it's diaper blew up.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nowhere does Jesus say He was born a Jew or born a Zionist.

The land was called Palestine for the past 2460 years. I have proven that. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was born a Palestinian and Jew.
> 
> But He was much more than that.
> 
> John 11*(New International Version)
> 
> 25*Jesus said to her,*I am*the resurrection and the life.*The one who believes*in me will live, even though they die;*26*and whoever lives by believing*in me will never die.*Do you believe this?
> 
> 27*Yes, Lord, she replied, I believe that you are the Messiah,*the Son of God,*who is to come into the world.
> 
> John 11 NIV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a man named - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show us where in the Bible it says Jesus was born a Palestinian?
> 
> I can't wait to see this one. Who-hoo!
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> For an idiot who has never known life, you certainly just keep on demonstrating what an idiot is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even dead Arab baby steps?
> How did the dead Arab baby get to the other side of the road?
> The bomb in it's diaper blew up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You know what I find interesting?
You rarely post outside of that dreamy, hypnotized state, but when you do, it almost seems like a split personality or one of your Arab friends has just taken over the keyboard from you.

Which one is it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My birth certificate does not say I was born in North America, but I was.

My birth certificate does not say I was born in the US, but I was.


----------



## Roudy

Moron Sherri: 





> You have not proven Jesus was a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You do not even make any sense.

Are you 85 too?



Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an idiot who has never known life, you certainly just keep on demonstrating what an idiot is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even dead Arab baby steps?
> How did the dead Arab baby get to the other side of the road?
> The bomb in it's diaper blew up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what I find interesting?
> You rarely post outside of that dreamy, hypnotized state, but when you do, it almost seems like a split personality or one of your Arab friends has just taken over the keyboard from you.
> 
> Which one is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You do not even make any sense.
> 
> Are you 85 too?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an idiot who has never known life, you certainly just keep on demonstrating what an idiot is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find interesting?
> You rarely post outside of that dreamy, hypnotized state, but when you do, it almost seems like a split personality or one of your Arab friends has just taken over the keyboard from you.
> 
> Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The last two postings are even grammatically dissimilar.
Split personality or sitting with a an Arab friend?


----------



## abu afak

Face it MunnerBimbo.
YOU Worship a JEW.
A Jew who had NO intention of starting another religion until a few Hundred years of Hocus Pocus by other spiritually empty primitives lead to an ever growing Myth.



abu afak said:


> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, lets consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why dont Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah, that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name Jew.* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had done everything required by the Law of the Lord (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 57), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My birth certificate does not say I was born in North America, but I was.
> 
> My birth certificate does not say I was born in the US, but I was.


Idiot hasn't looked at a birth certificate yet. 

Birth certificates list your name, city and state, your parent (or guardian/s) names, and date and time you were born.  Some Birth certificates will also list the hospital, your weight, and even the doctor's name. 

FUCKING IGNORANT MORON.  WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU NEEDED A PASSPORT TO TRAVEL OUTSIDE OF THE US?! IN ORDER TO GET A US PASSPORT YOU NEED TO COUGH UP YOUR BIRTH CERTIFICATE.


----------



## Roudy

abu afak said:


> Face it MunnerBimbo.
> YOU Worship a JEW.
> A Jew who had NO intention of starting another religion until a few Hundred years of Hocus Pocus by other spiritually empty primitives lead to an ever growing Myth.
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, let&#8217;s consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why don&#8217;t Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: &#8220;He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews&#8221; (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. &#8220;The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham&#8221; (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, &#8220;For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah,&#8221; that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name &#8220;Jew.&#8221;* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had &#8220;done everything required by the Law of the Lord&#8221; (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5&#8211;7), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time hating the religion and his people. Wow.  Talk about poetic justice.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Please have someone let us know when you die, so I can post Shit happens.  



Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even make any sense.
> 
> Are you 85 too?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find interesting?
> You rarely post outside of that dreamy, hypnotized state, but when you do, it almost seems like a split personality or one of your Arab friends has just taken over the keyboard from you.
> 
> Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last two postings are even grammatically dissimilar.
> Split personality or sitting with a an Arab friend?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I hate evil, not people.

The same is true of Jesus.



Roudy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it MunnerBimbo.
> YOU Worship a JEW.
> A Jew who had NO intention of starting another religion until a few Hundred years of Hocus Pocus by other spiritually empty primitives lead to an ever growing Myth.
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time denying and hating. Wow.  Tak about poetic justice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even make any sense.
> 
> Are you 85 too?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find interesting?
> You rarely post outside of that dreamy, hypnotized state, but when you do, it almost seems like a split personality or one of your Arab friends has just taken over the keyboard from you.
> 
> Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last two postings are even grammatically dissimilar.
> Split personality or sitting with a an Arab friend?
Click to expand...

Shift change. It's Mahmoud's turn now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English.

Birth certificates in the US do not identify children are born in the US or North America, but we are.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birth certificate does not say I was born in North America, but I was.
> 
> My birth certificate does not say I was born in the US, but I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot hasn't looked at a birth certificate yet.
> 
> Birth certificates list your name, city and state, your parent (or guardian/s) names, and date and time you were born.  Some Birth certificates will also list the hospital, your weight, and even the doctor's name.
> 
> FUCKING IGNORANT MORON.  WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU NEEDED A PASSPORT TO TRAVEL OUTSIDE OF THE US?! IN ORDER TO GET A US PASSPORT YOU NEED TO COUGH UP YOUR BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I hate evil, not people.
> 
> The same is true of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it MunnerBimbo.
> YOU Worship a JEW.
> A Jew who had NO intention of starting another religion until a few Hundred years of Hocus Pocus by other spiritually empty primitives lead to an ever growing Myth.
> 
> 
> 
> How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time denying and hating. Wow.  Tak about poetic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You deny 75% of the New Testament and 95% of the Old. 

You've basically made up this bullshit religion that fits your anti semitism. 

Well at least you get brownie points at the mosque. Or is it Humus / Kebab points? Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Have you always been a bigot and hater and racist?

You falsely claimed the publication was Palestinian which it is not.

And Palestinian and Arab are not the same.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read English, it is not a Palestinian website.
> 
> And what if it was?
> 
> Palestinians are human beings created in the image of God and loved by that God who created all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian Arab website claims Jesus was a Palestinian?
> 
> Wow are you fulla shit or what? Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al monitor? you al stupid, al Sherri, al donkey?  It's an Arabic website dedicated to spreading garbage propoganda.  Even when you click on the link it says in Arabic "nabz Falastine" meaning the heartbeat of Palestine.  Give that to one of your IslamoNazi terrorist friends they will confirm.
> 
> Oh Gawd this is too much.  now watch her come back to get humiliated even more.
> 
> No fucking shame or self respect in this lying bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy the bigoted asshole will be Roudy the bigoted asshole.

Some things they never change.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No truth at all in that post.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate evil, not people.
> 
> The same is true of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time denying and hating. Wow.  Tak about poetic justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny 75% of the New Testament and 95% of the Old.
> 
> You've basically made up this bullshit religion that fits your anti semitism.
> 
> Well at least you get brownie points at the mosque. Or is it Humus / Kebab points? Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English.
> 
> Birth certificates in the US do not identify children are born in the US or North America, but we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birth certificate does not say I was born in North America, but I was.
> 
> My birth certificate does not say I was born in the US, but I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot hasn't looked at a birth certificate yet.
> 
> Birth certificates list your name, city and state, your parent (or guardian/s) names, and date and time you were born.  Some Birth certificates will also list the hospital, your weight, and even the doctor's name.
> 
> FUCKING IGNORANT MORON.  WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU NEEDED A PASSPORT TO TRAVEL OUTSIDE OF THE US?! IN ORDER TO GET A US PASSPORT YOU NEED TO COUGH UP YOUR BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha ha ha. I don't know what to say to that. Really! And you claim to have a legal background?!  Ho ho ho you are a total fucking joke. 

The ORIGINAL birth certificate contains the seal of the state you were born, which after verification by US dept of State confirms your US citizenship and therefore your ability to get a passport. 

Of course if you weren't born and raised in a trailer park in the boonies filled with ignorant Nazis like yourself, you would have never said, a "US birth certificate doesn't make me American". When its the ONE OF ONLY TWO DOCUMENTS THAT MAKE YOU A US CITIZEN!.  

Ha ha ha. Like I said, its one outrageous totally ignorant claim after another. Only to be humiliated post after post.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy the bigoted asshole will be Roudy the bigoted asshole.
> 
> Some things they never change.




Now, now, Mrs. Sherri.  genteel Southern ladies do not talk like that, especially ones who are so bigoted against the Jews as you and whomever else is posting with you.  By the way, are you sure you didn't mean to say "plus les choses changent, plus elles restent les mêmes."


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No truth at all in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate evil, not people.
> 
> The same is true of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You deny 75% of the New Testament and 95% of the Old.
> 
> You've basically made up this bullshit religion that fits your anti semitism.
> 
> Well at least you get brownie points at the mosque. Or is it Humus / Kebab points? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The "out with the old in with the new" about the Old Testament is denying 50% of the New Testament and the rest of your stupid claims is another 25%. 

And denying the Old Testament as a Zionist book is denying 95% of it give or take. 

So I think I'm pretty close. Would you like to poll the board on this?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy the bigoted asshole will be Roudy the bigoted asshole.
> 
> Some things they never change.


I love it when Mahmoud gets upset. So tell us, when does your shift end and who takes over the midnight shift?


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was born a Palestinian and Jew.
> 
> But He was much more than that.
> 
> John 11*(New International Version)
> 
> 25*Jesus said to her,*I am*the resurrection and the life.*The one who believes*in me will live, even though they die;*26*and whoever lives by believing*in me will never die.*Do you believe this?
> 
> 27*Yes, Lord, she replied, I believe that you are the Messiah,*the Son of God,*who is to come into the world.
> 
> John 11 NIV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a man named - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus was a Jew, but not a Palestinian.
> 
> Because Palestine did not exist then.  Learn English, moron IslamoNazi worshipper.
> 
> Even baby steps won't work with this idiot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show us where in the Bible it says Jesus was born a Palestinian?
> 
> I can't wait to see this one. Who-hoo!
Click to expand...

If you look at the drop down list of Bible versions on Bible Gateway, there are 47 English language versions listed, giving Sherria the choice to find a bible verse that suits her claims. check it out. Put a passage in the box and then use the drop down to see how the different versions define the passage.

Jeremiah 16 Jeremiah 16:14-15 ;14-15; NIV - - Bible Gateway


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy the bigoted asshole will be Roudy the bigoted asshole.
> 
> Some things they never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now, Mrs. Sherri.  genteel Southern ladies do not talk like that, especially ones who are so bigoted against the Jews as you and whomever else is posting with you.  By the way, are you sure you didn't mean to say "plus les choses changent, plus elles restent les mêmes."
Click to expand...

Sherri est une beaucoup cuckoo chiene! Oui oui!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are so unbelievably stupid.

It's obvious persons in the US are inhabitants of the US and North America , so obvious it need not be stated. In that very same way, it did not need to have to be stated Jesus lived in Palestine, a land called Palestine for hundreds of years before Jesus was born.

Further, as pointed out, Palestine is referred to 4 places in The Old Testament




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Birth certificates in the US do not identify children are born in the US or North America, but we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot hasn't looked at a birth certificate yet.
> 
> Birth certificates list your name, city and state, your parent (or guardian/s) names, and date and time you were born.  Some Birth certificates will also list the hospital, your weight, and even the doctor's name.
> 
> FUCKING IGNORANT MORON.  WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU NEEDED A PASSPORT TO TRAVEL OUTSIDE OF THE US?! IN ORDER TO GET A US PASSPORT YOU NEED TO COUGH UP YOUR BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha. I don't know what to say to that. Really! And you claim to have a legal background?!  Ho ho ho you are a total fucking joke.
> 
> The ORIGINAL birth certificate contains the seal of the state you were born, which after verification by US dept of State confirms your US citizenship and therefore your ability to get a passport.
> 
> Of course if you weren't born and raised in a trailer park in the boonies filled with ignorant Nazis like yourself, you would have never said, a "US birth certificate doesn't make me American". When its the ONE OF ONLY TWO DOCUMENTS THAT MAKE YOU A US CITIZEN!.
> 
> Ha ha ha. Like I said, its one outrageous totally ignorant claim after another. Only to be humiliated post after post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Have you always been a bigot and hater and racist?
> 
> You falsely claimed the publication was Palestinian which it is not.
> 
> And Palestinian and Arab are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read English, it is not a Palestinian website.
> 
> And what if it was?
> 
> Palestinians are human beings created in the image of God and loved by that God who created all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Al monitor? you al stupid, al Sherri, al donkey?  It's an Arabic website dedicated to spreading garbage propoganda.  Even when you click on the link it says in Arabic "nabz Falastine" meaning the heartbeat of Palestine.  Give that to one of your IslamoNazi terrorist friends they will confirm.
> 
> Oh Gawd this is too much.  now watch her come back to get humiliated even more.
> 
> No fucking shame or self respect in this lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The site has Arabic writing you fucking moron.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I hate evil, not people.
> 
> The same is true of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it MunnerBimbo.
> YOU Worship a JEW.
> A Jew who had NO intention of starting another religion until a few Hundred years of Hocus Pocus by other spiritually empty primitives lead to an ever growing Myth.
> 
> 
> 
> How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time denying and hating. Wow.  Tak about poetic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus was evil?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are so unbelievably stupid.
> 
> It's obvious persons in the US are inhabitants of the US and North America , so obvious it need not be stated. In that very same way, it did not need to have to be stated Jesus lived in Palestine, a land called Palestine for hundreds of years before Jesus was born.
> 
> Further, as pointed out, Palestine is referred to 4 places in The Old Testament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Birth certificates in the US do not identify children are born in the US or North America, but we are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha. I don't know what to say to that. Really! And you claim to have a legal background?!  Ho ho ho you are a total fucking joke.
> 
> The ORIGINAL birth certificate contains the seal of the state you were born, which after verification by US dept of State confirms your US citizenship and therefore your ability to get a passport.
> 
> Of course if you weren't born and raised in a trailer park in the boonies filled with ignorant Nazis like yourself, you would have never said, a "US birth certificate doesn't make me American". When its the ONE OF ONLY TWO DOCUMENTS THAT MAKE YOU A US CITIZEN!.
> 
> Ha ha ha. Like I said, its one outrageous totally ignorant claim after another. Only to be humiliated post after post.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What?!  Idiot, a US Birth certificate doesn't make you a citizen of "North America". 

A Canadian birth certificate makes you Canadian, a Mexican Birth certificate makes you a Mexican.

A US Birth certificate makes you an Earthling, yes.  Phew!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English.

THAT is not what I said.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate evil, not people.
> 
> The same is true of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time denying and hating. Wow.  Tak about poetic justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus was evil?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate evil, not people.
> 
> The same is true of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fitting that she worships a Jew who practiced a religion she spends most of her time denying and hating. Wow.  Tak about poetic justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus was evil?
Click to expand...

According to Sherri Jesus was a Philistine.  Philistines were evil. Ask Sherri.  

Personally I think Jesus was a great man who was passionate about the suffering around him, and humanity has a lot to learn from his teachings.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was born a Palestinian and Jew.
> 
> But He was much more than that.
> 
> John 11*(New International Version)
> 
> 25*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;I am*the resurrection and the life.*The one who believes*in me will live, even though they die;*26*and whoever lives by believing*in me will never die.*Do you believe this?&#8221;
> 
> 27*&#8220;Yes, Lord,&#8221; she replied, &#8220;I believe that you are the Messiah,*the Son of God,*who is to come into the world.&#8221;
> 
> John 11 NIV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a man named - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where in the Bible it says Jesus was born a Palestinian?
> 
> I can't wait to see this one. Who-hoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at the drop down list of Bible versions on Bible Gateway, there are 47 English language versions listed, giving Sherria the choice to find a bible verse that suits her claims. check it out. Put a passage in the box and then use the drop down to see how the different versions define the passage.
> 
> Jeremiah 16 Jeremiah 16:14-15 ;14-15; NIV - - Bible Gateway
Click to expand...

Yes and Sherri found the ONE version that lists Philistine as Palestine. The other 46 list it as Philistine. 

Interesting ain't it?


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where in the Bible it says Jesus was born a Palestinian?
> 
> I can't wait to see this one. Who-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the drop down list of Bible versions on Bible Gateway, there are 47 English language versions listed, giving Sherria the choice to find a bible verse that suits her claims. check it out. Put a passage in the box and then use the drop down to see how the different versions define the passage.
> 
> Jeremiah 16 Jeremiah 16:14-15 ;14-15; NIV - - Bible Gateway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and Sherri found the ONE version that lists Philistine as Palestine. The other 46 list it as Philistine.
> 
> Interesting ain't it?
Click to expand...


Jeremiah 16:14-15
King James Version (KJV)
14 Therefore, behold, the days come, saith the Lord, that it shall no more be said, The Lord liveth, that brought up the children of Israel out of the land of Egypt;

15 But, The Lord liveth, that brought up the children of Israel from the land of the north, and from all the lands whither he had driven them: and I will bring them again into their land that I gave unto their fathers.

Jeremiah 16:14-15 KJV - Therefore, behold, the days come, saith - Bible Gateway

Jeremiah 16:14-15
New International Version (NIV)
14 &#8220;However, the days are coming,&#8221; declares the Lord, &#8220;when it will no longer be said, &#8216;As surely as the Lord lives, who brought the Israelites up out of Egypt,&#8217; 15 but it will be said, &#8216;As surely as the Lord lives, who brought the Israelites up out of the land of the north and out of all the countries where he had banished them.&#8217; For I will restore them to the land I gave their ancestors.

Really???????


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere does Jesus say He was born a Jew or born a Zionist.
> 
> The land was called Palestine for the past 2460 years. I have proven that.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was born a Palestinian and Jew.
> 
> 
> I am beginning to enjoy sherri's  desperate sophistry
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 12*(New International Version)

44*Then Jesus cried out,*Whoever believes in me does not believe in me only, but in the one who sent me.*45*The one who looks at me is seeing the one who sent me.*46*I have come into the world as a light,so that no one who believes in me should stay in darkness.

47*If anyone hears my words but does not keep them, I do not judge that person. For I did not come to judge the world, but to save the world.*48*There is a judge for the one who rejects me and does not accept my words; the very words I have spoken will condemn them*at the last day.*49*For I did not speak on my own, but the Father who sent me commanded me*to say all that I have spoken.*50*I know that his command leads to eternal life.*So whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say.

John 12 NIV - Jesus Anointed at Bethany - Six days - Bible Gateway




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No truth at all in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deny 75% of the New Testament and 95% of the Old.
> 
> You've basically made up this bullshit religion that fits your anti semitism.
> 
> Well at least you get brownie points at the mosque. Or is it Humus / Kebab points? Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "out with the old in with the new" about the Old Testament is denying 50% of the New Testament and the rest of your stupid claims is another 25%.
> 
> And denying the Old Testament as a Zionist book is denying 95% of it give or take.
> 
> So I think I'm pretty close. Would you like to poll the board on this?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

stop quibbling      Sherri not only never read the bible----she is utterly 
incapable of understanding it if she would.     You guys do not understand 
sherri.      I do-----I grew up amongst kids who not only believed that 
a bunny leaves jelly beans for them on easter morn------they also believed 
that some guy named  "jesus"  got jelly beans on easter morn too---when 
he was a baby in a little stable in bethlehem<<<  wherever that is 

for some reason-----bethlehem was always depicted with snow on the ground 
when baby jesus was getting jelly beans------I have been told that it rarely snows 
in bethlehem------but that was a different bethlehem------it was in a mystical country 
called   'palestine'


----------



## abu afak

Bummerlyn::  _"Palestine for 2460 years"_??

500 Years Before the hatching of moHAMmed






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Half_Shekel.jpg

JUDAEA, First Jewish War. *66-70 CE.* AR Shekel (22mm, 13.19 g, 12h). 
Dated year 3 (68/9 CE). 
*"Shekel of Israel,"* Omer cup with pearled rim; date above / *"Jerusalem the Holy,"* sprig of three pomegranates. Meshorer 202; Hendin 662. EF, attractive dark gray toning. 
(ancient Hebrew text)
.


----------



## irosie91

abu afak said:


> Bummerlyn::  "Palestine for 2460 years"??
> 
> 500 Years Before the hatching of moHAMmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Half Shekel.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> JUDAEA, First Jewish War. *66-70 CE.* AR Shekel (22mm, 13.19 g, 12h).
> Dated year 3 (68/9 CE).
> *"Shekel of Israel,"* Omer cup with pearled rim; date above / *"Jerusalem the Holy,"* sprig of three pomegranates. Meshorer 202; Hendin 662. EF, attractive dark gray toning.
> (ancient Hebrew text)
> .




OH!!!      PALESTINIAN COINS!!!!!!!!!!      uhm......what are those letters  ??? 
   Is that     "PALESTINISH"   ????      Do you know the whole  palestinish 
   alphabet???       can you give me a link to the  palestinish  alphabet or 
   should I ask  sherri?


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummerlyn::  "Palestine for 2460 years"??
> 
> 500 Years Before the hatching of moHAMmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Half Shekel.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> JUDAEA, First Jewish War. *66-70 CE.* AR Shekel (22mm, 13.19 g, 12h).
> Dated year 3 (68/9 CE).
> *"Shekel of Israel,"* Omer cup with pearled rim; date above / *"Jerusalem the Holy,"* sprig of three pomegranates. Meshorer 202; Hendin 662. EF, attractive dark gray toning.
> (ancient Hebrew text)
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!      PALESTINIAN COINS!!!!!!!!!!      uhm......what are those letters  ???
> Is that     "PALESTINISH"   ????      Do you know the whole  palestinish
> alphabet???       can you give me a link to the  palestinish  alphabet or
> should I ask  sherri?
Click to expand...


http://www.ancientscripts.com/images/linearb.gif

This is what you want


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummerlyn::  "Palestine for 2460 years"??
> 
> 500 Years Before the hatching of moHAMmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Half Shekel.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> JUDAEA, First Jewish War. *66-70 CE.* AR Shekel (22mm, 13.19 g, 12h).
> Dated year 3 (68/9 CE).
> *"Shekel of Israel,"* Omer cup with pearled rim; date above / *"Jerusalem the Holy,"* sprig of three pomegranates. Meshorer 202; Hendin 662. EF, attractive dark gray toning.
> (ancient Hebrew text)
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!      PALESTINIAN COINS!!!!!!!!!!      uhm......what are those letters  ???
> Is that     "PALESTINISH"   ????      Do you know the whole  palestinish
> alphabet???       can you give me a link to the  palestinish  alphabet or
> should I ask  sherri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ancientscripts.com/images/linearb.gif
> 
> This is what you want
Click to expand...


thanks     but which one is palestinish


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, certainly no support for Jesus being a Zionist from what is written about Jesus here.

Are Zionists baptized?

Does God proclaim Zionists " the Son?"

Mark 1

The Baptism and Testing of Jesus

9*At that time Jesus came from Nazareth*in Galilee and was baptized by John*in the Jordan.*10*Just as Jesus was coming up out of the water, he saw heaven being torn open and the Spirit descending on him like a dove.*11*And a voice came from heaven: You are my Son,whom I love; with you I am well pleased.

Mark 1 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - The - Bible Gateway




aris2chat said:


> Sally, let it go.
> You'll give yourself a headache, batting it out with her.  You can only go so far and then need to let her go and move on.
> People like that have been on those spinning playground rides far too fast and too long.
> Make your points to the rest of the members instead.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, certainly no support for Jesus being a Zionist from what is written about Jesus here.
> 
> Are Zionists baptized?
> 
> Does God proclaim Zionists " the Son?"
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> The Baptism and Testing of Jesus
> 
> 9*At that time Jesus came from Nazareth*in Galilee and was baptized by John*in the Jordan.*10*Just as Jesus was coming up out of the water, he saw heaven being torn open and the Spirit descending on him like a dove.*11*And a voice came from heaven: You are my Son,whom I love; with you I am well pleased.
> 
> Mark 1 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - The - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, let it go.
> You'll give yourself a headache, batting it out with her.  You can only go so far and then need to let her go and move on.
> People like that have been on those spinning playground rides far too fast and too long.
> Make your points to the rest of the members instead.
Click to expand...





 Well I was baptised and I am a Zionist, the Pope was baptised and he is a Zionist, the Arch Bishop of Canterbury was baptised and he is a Zionist.


 Does your god proclaim the heathen muslims to be the master race, or does he reserve that for the Germanic NAZI's like you.

Is your religion the same as the third riech religion that was a bastardised version of Christianity in the same mould as islam.


----------



## irosie91

Fellow posters-----perhaps you do not know-----isa-respecting dogs ----in general---
do now know that   BAPTISM    is a jewish thing.    They think some guys ---named 
Jesus----and John ----invented it along with the christmas tree


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in Jesus.so your questions to me I simply attribute to Satan. 

And except for the Satanic cultist practices of you which you  disclose, I do not believe a word you wrote.

The Pope of the Christian Church is not a Zionist nor are Archbishops of the Catholic Church.

What evil resides in you!

Poor soul.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, certainly no support for Jesus being a Zionist from what is written about Jesus here.
> 
> Are Zionists baptized?
> 
> Does God proclaim Zionists " the Son?"
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> The Baptism and Testing of Jesus
> 
> 9*At that time Jesus came from Nazareth*in Galilee and was baptized by John*in the Jordan.*10*Just as Jesus was coming up out of the water, he saw heaven being torn open and the Spirit descending on him like a dove.*11*And a voice came from heaven: You are my Son,whom I love; with you I am well pleased.
> 
> Mark 1 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - The - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, let it go.
> You'll give yourself a headache, batting it out with her.  You can only go so far and then need to let her go and move on.
> People like that have been on those spinning playground rides far too fast and too long.
> Make your points to the rest of the members instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was baptised and I am a Zionist, the Pope was baptised and he is a Zionist, the Arch Bishop of Canterbury was baptised and he is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> Does your god proclaim the heathen muslims to be the master race, or does he reserve that for the Germanic NAZI's like you.
> 
> Is your religion the same as the third riech religion that was a bastardised version of Christianity in the same mould as islam.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Pope is most definitely not a Zionist. 



"Pope Francis has never addressed the Israelis in his messages, nor has he openly defended the Jewish State since he was elected by the college of the cardinals. It seems that there is no room for stubborn, faithful Zionists in the Pope's lenient smile. In his speeches, Jewish national aspirations are ignored, if not denigrated."

The Pope Separates Jews from Israelis - Op-Eds - Israel National News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And the Archbishop of Canterbury is not a Zionist, simply because he learned recently his father was born Jewish.

Stop lying about Christians.


The first 'Jewish' archbishop of Canterbury heads to Israel | The Times of Israel


----------



## editec

This thread is in the MID EAST section?
Seriously?

It's a religious post, not a geopolitical one.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

editec said:


> This thread is in the MID EAST section?
> Seriously?
> 
> It's a religious post, not a geopolitical one.



I agree.


----------



## MJB12741

"Are Zionists Baptised"?  Excellent question.  How proud of you I am Sherri for making everyone aware that Jesus the Zionist Jew was even Baptised by John the Zionist Jew.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, certainly no support for Jesus being a Zionist from what is written about Jesus here.
> 
> Are Zionists baptized?
> 
> Does God proclaim Zionists " the Son?"
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> The Baptism and Testing of Jesus
> 
> 9*At that time Jesus came from Nazareth*in Galilee and was baptized by John*in the Jordan.*10*Just as Jesus was coming up out of the water, he saw heaven being torn open and the Spirit descending on him like a dove.*11*And a voice came from heaven: You are my Son,whom I love; with you I am well pleased.
> 
> Mark 1 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - The - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, let it go.
> You'll give yourself a headache, batting it out with her.  You can only go so far and then need to let her go and move on.
> People like that have been on those spinning playground rides far too fast and too long.
> Make your points to the rest of the members instead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Pope is most definitely not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pope Francis has never addressed the Israelis in his messages, nor has he openly defended the Jewish State since he was elected by the college of the cardinals. It seems that there is no room for stubborn, faithful Zionists in the Pope's lenient smile. In his speeches, Jewish national aspirations are ignored, if not denigrated."
> 
> The Pope Separates Jews from Israelis - Op-Eds - Israel National News





 If he believes that the Jewish faith and Jewish people have a right to abide on the land given to them as their homeland in peace and behind defensible borders then he is a Zionist.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And the Archbishop of Canterbury is not a Zionist, simply because he learned recently his father was born Jewish.
> 
> Stop lying about Christians.
> 
> 
> The first 'Jewish' archbishop of Canterbury heads to Israel | The Times of Israel





 If he believes that the Jewish faith and Jewish people have a right to abide on the land given to them as their homeland in peace and behind defensible borders then he is a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, neither were Zionists, Zionism is all for you.



MJB12741 said:


> "Are Zionists Baptised"?  Excellent question.  How proud of you I am Sherri for making everyone aware that Jesus the Zionist Jew was even Baptised by John the Zionist Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, certainly no support for Jesus being a Zionist from what is written about Jesus here.
> 
> Are Zionists baptized?
> 
> Does God proclaim Zionists " the Son?"
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> The Baptism and Testing of Jesus
> 
> 9*At that time Jesus came from Nazareth*in Galilee and was baptized by John*in the Jordan.*10*Just as Jesus was coming up out of the water, he saw heaven being torn open and the Spirit descending on him like a dove.*11*And a voice came from heaven: You are my Son,whom I love; with you I am well pleased.
> 
> Mark 1 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - The - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, let it go.
> You'll give yourself a headache, batting it out with her.  You can only go so far and then need to let her go and move on.
> People like that have been on those spinning playground rides far too fast and too long.
> Make your points to the rest of the members instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, the Pope is not a Zionist.

Zionism is all for you.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope is most definitely not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pope Francis has never addressed the Israelis in his messages, nor has he openly defended the Jewish State since he was elected by the college of the cardinals. It seems that there is no room for stubborn, faithful Zionists in the Pope's lenient smile. In his speeches, Jewish national aspirations are ignored, if not denigrated."
> 
> The Pope Separates Jews from Israelis - Op-Eds - Israel National News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he believes that the Jewish faith and Jewish people have a right to abide on the land given to them as their homeland in peace and behind defensible borders then he is a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, Satan, he is not a Zionist. Zionism is reserved all for you. He belongs to God.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Archbishop of Canterbury is not a Zionist, simply because he learned recently his father was born Jewish.
> 
> Stop lying about Christians.
> 
> 
> The first 'Jewish' archbishop of Canterbury heads to Israel | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he believes that the Jewish faith and Jewish people have a right to abide on the land given to them as their homeland in peace and behind defensible borders then he is a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

*Warning: Those who curse Israel will be cursed. Burn, Shia Sherri, burn.*


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word. 

Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.

The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.





all true roudy-----but the fact is  sherri is not news.    Aspects of her POV 
EXIST  and have existed  amongst the christians for some 1700 years.   I know 
because I grew up amongst christians and even attended  "sunday school" 
several times.     Way back then ----little christian children were presented 
with an image of Jesus as if he  had blue eyes and  and lived a life style 
something like a west virginian 100 years ago.   Even in the sunday school 
coloring books-----Jesus looked something like a scandanavian----then there 
was the WICKED inkeeper who threw poor blond mary into the stable where 
she gave birth-----the wicked innkeeper was presented with a black beard, 
a malignant visage and----simply an obvious caricature of a jew.    The good 
news is that most christians have gotten over it-------but there is a movement---
largely funded by some saudis-----which encourages a return to  
GENTILE JESUS and  WICKED INNKEEPER imagery.    The facade for the 
movement    "INTER-RELIGIOUS LOVE" ---ostensibly between muslims and 
christians for the  PROMULGATION OF WORLD WIDE MONOTHEISM----
read that     "CALIPHATE"          sherri does not fool me----she is here for 
the sake of   JIHADO EMPIRE        She knows so little about the bible----
that I cannot believe that she is really a "baptist"    I have been to baptist 
churches-----they may not know what the words   'zion"   and   'hallelujah' 
and  Sh'chenah   actually mean----but they SING them all the time-----its 
kinda nice------singing and clapping and jumping around-----like 
chassids on simchat torah


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all true roudy-----but the fact is  sherri is not news.    Aspects of her POV
> EXIST  and have existed  amongst the christians for some 1700 years.   I know
> because I grew up amongst christians and even attended  "sunday school"
> several times.     Way back then ----little christian children were presented
> with an image of Jesus as if he  had blue eyes and  and lived a life style
> something like a west virginian 100 years ago.   Even in the sunday school
> coloring books-----Jesus looked something like a scandanavian----then there
> was the WICKED inkeeper who threw poor blond mary into the stable where
> she gave birth-----the wicked innkeeper was presented with a black beard,
> a malignant visage and----simply an obvious caricature of a jew.    The good
> news is that most christians have gotten over it-------but there is a movement---
> largely funded by some saudis-----which encourages a return to
> GENTILE JESUS and  WICKED INNKEEPER imagery.    The facade for the
> movement    "INTER-RELIGIOUS LOVE" ---ostensibly between muslims and
> christians for the  PROMULGATION OF WORLD WIDE MONOTHEISM----
> read that     "CALIPHATE"          sherri does not fool me----she is here for
> the sake of   JIHADO EMPIRE        She knows so little about the bible----
> that I cannot believe that she is really a "baptist"    I have been to baptist
> churches-----they may not know what the words   'zion"   and   'hallelujah'
> and  Sh'chenah   actually mean----but they SING them all the time-----its
> kinda nice------singing and clapping and jumping around-----like
> chassids on simchat torah
Click to expand...

That is correct. Only Islamists and Neo Nazis would hold the warped idiotic views that Jihad Sherri has.  There is absolutely no difference.


----------



## Jos

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.



zionism was invented in 1890


----------



## irosie91

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zionism was invented in 1890
Click to expand...



THANKS  ---jos-----you might just as well have farted out  HEIL HITLER----


----------



## Jos

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zionism was invented in 1890
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS  ---jos-----you might just as well have farted out  HEIL HITLER----
Click to expand...

*You said *HEIL HITLER?


----------



## Jos

> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine


Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Damn!  And here I thought Moses was the instigator of Zionism. Learn sumpin new every day.


----------



## Jos

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn!  And here I thought Moses was the instigator of Zionism. Learn sumpin new every day.
Click to expand...


That would be the jewish propaganda


----------



## irosie91

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> zionism was invented in 1890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS  ---jos-----you might just as well have farted out  HEIL HITLER----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You said *HEIL HITLER?
Click to expand...



poor sherri------the desperate sophist-----No---actually I never said Heil Hitler---
I posted a  phrase nazis ejaculate.     The silly lie  "zionism was invented in 1890"  
is prominent in  your literature 

despite the fact that you prefer to ignore fact----ZIONIST  movments which even 
included attempts to migrate to    the erstwhile   israel/judea-----long preceded 
1890  ---------just the place called    RISHON L'TZION----    a city in Israel  
  "beginning to zion"------was founded in  1882 by escapees from the filth 
   you advocate.     -----It was a manifestation of the ZIONIST movement 
   that began in the EARLY  1800s ---several preceded it      Herzl was 
   a child in   1882        Nazi pig propaganda dates the "invention of zionism 
   to   1897    by  Herzl----------you guys should get your story straignt. 
   A story with as many flaws as yours contains is called     "A LIE"

  you really should read the bible sometime------it is sublime literature---but 
  you need a bit of background  (which you do not have) in order to understand 
  it.    Memorizing sophist filth invented by jihado pigs-----just does not do it

  SEE?       the city  RISHON L'TZION    even shows up on grocery store 
  shelves around passover          That city has a MATZOH   factory-.     If 
  you had a mind educated with simple facts------you would know that  
  RISHON L'TZION   was founded in  1882---by  ZIONISTS----when Herzl 
  was yet a child-----I think he was six          SIMPLE FACTS

                                                    I prefer  Rishon matzoh---
                                                         for esthetic reasons


----------



## Jos

You posted Heil Hitler Irrational Irosie 





irosie91 said:


> THANKS  ---jos-----you might just as well have farted out  HEIL HITLER----


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  And here I thought Moses was the instigator of Zionism. Learn sumpin new every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the jewish propaganda
Click to expand...

Not proppaganda, Jose. Simple truth.


----------



## Jos

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  And here I thought Moses was the instigator of Zionism. Learn sumpin new every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the jewish propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not proppaganda, Jose. Simple truth.
Click to expand...


You still believe Moses was the instigator of Zionism?


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the jewish propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> Not proppaganda, Jose. Simple truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still believe Moses was the instigator of Zionism?
Click to expand...

He was herding the tribes toward Juarez?


----------



## Bloodrock44

If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Luke 4*(New International Version)

Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness

4*Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit,*left the Jordan*and was led by the Spirit*into the wilderness,*2*where for forty days*he was tempted[a]*by the devil.*He ate nothing during those days, and at the end of them he was hungry.

3*The devil said to him, If you are the Son of God,*tell this stone to become bread.

4*Jesus answered,*It is written: Man shall not live on bread alone.*

Luke 4 NIV - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway





Bloodrock44 said:








Warning: Those who curse Israel will be cursed. Burn, Shia Sherri, burn.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not proppaganda, Jose. Simple truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Moses was the instigator of Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was herding the tribes toward Juarez?
Click to expand...




The bible is fascinating literature  (for those who read it)  ----if 
you read exodus  carefully-----you note that  the  jews  (or hebrews if you 
prefer)   are received with a kind of  FAMILIARITY----something 
like a group that left sometime in the past-----and now has 
returned.     Once in  "CANAAN"   they have----already---both 
friends and opponents ------an existing situation.    Of course 
you have to read the book  to know.....

Abraham ----in biblical literature is the first zionist.    He purchased 
HEBRON     (by paying for it-----not  "glorious"   rape, murder and 
pillage)----Hebron was the FIRST CAPITAL OF ZION----even sherri 
would know that fact if she read the books  of GENESIS AND EXODUS

Moses led the first     ZIONIST MOVEMENT   ---(he was born before 
Herzl)


----------



## Jos

Bloodrock44 said:


> If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?



Who says so ya dopey fuck, you waiting on the return of Jaysus?


----------



## Phoenall

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zionism was invented in 1890
Click to expand...




 The word YES  but the concept has been around for a lot longer, and the ideology that is Zionism is lifted straight from the pages of the Old Testament/Tanaka


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luke 4*(New International Version)
> 
> Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness
> 
> 4*Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit,*left the Jordan*and was led by the Spirit*into the wilderness,*2*where for forty days*he was tempted[a]*by the devil.*He ate nothing during those days, and at the end of them he was hungry.
> 
> 3*The devil said to him, If you are the Son of God,*tell this stone to become bread.
> 
> 4*Jesus answered,*It is written: Man shall not live on bread alone.*
> 
> Luke 4 NIV - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: Those who curse Israel will be cursed. Burn, Shia Sherri, burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*





 Hmmmmm Jordan that country that was set aside for the muslim arabs from the British mandate. And yes Jesus was tempted by the devil and prevailed,  while the chosen of your god failed and became a mental defective*


----------



## Jos

Does FUCK ISRAEL fit in here?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Jos said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says so ya dopey fuck, you waiting on the return of Jaysus?
Click to expand...


Sherri's New Testament says so ya dopey fucking Islamic terrorism supporter.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luke 4*(New International Version)
> 
> Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness
> 
> 4*Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit,*left the Jordan*and was led by the Spirit*into the wilderness,*2*where for forty days*he was tempted[a]*by the devil.*He ate nothing during those days, and at the end of them he was hungry.
> 
> 3*The devil said to him, If you are the Son of God,*tell this stone to become bread.
> 
> 4*Jesus answered,*It is written: Man shall not live on bread alone.*
> 
> 
> GEE  thanks sherri,     You have AGAIN demonstrated that  ----the real Jesus
> (not your isa)     was a PHARISEE         Just about ever word  ATTRIBUTED
> to him -------(even by luke who did not speak aramaic)   was derived
> FROM THE PHARISEEs         The jews of today----do the pharisee customs
> and even  "sayings"  just as did Jesus.     The statement  "MAN DOES NOT
> LIVE BY BREAD ALONE"----is repeated in the -----incessant  "KIDDUSH"
> ceremony-------a ceremony my hubby who ----never read the New testament---
> having been born in a shariah cesspit------repeats every friday nite.    If
> there are kids around,  he invariably says that which HIS father said----
> whilst touching the bread to a bit of salt    "MAN DOES NOT LIVE
> BY BREAD ALONE"-------very very PHARISEE
> Gee    do baptists celebrate that concept too?.     I think that pharisee
> concepts  fascinated the  GREEK ----Luke*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No idea where Zionists get such ideas.

2 Peter 3 - When Jesus comes again the earth will be completely destroyed.

This appears to be literal as the context is doctrinal instruction, not symbolic or poetic. 

Since premillennialists insist on taking prophecy literally, let them do so here.

2 Peter 3

10*But the day of the Lord will come like a thief.*The heavens will disappear with a roar;*the elements will be destroyed by fire,*and the earth and everything done in it will be laid bare.[a]

11*Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and godly lives*12*as you look forward*to the day of God and speed its coming.**That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat.*13*But in keeping with his promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new earth,*where righteousness dwells.

2 Peter 3*(New International Version)

2 Peter 3 - The Day of the Lord - Dear friends, - Bible Gateway







Bloodrock44 said:



			If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The New Testament says no such thing.

Revelation 1*(King James Version)

7*Behold, he cometh with clouds; and every eye shall see him, and they also which pierced him: and all kindreds of the earth shall wail because of him. Even so, Amen.

Revelation 1 KJV - The Revelation of Jesus Christ, which - Bible Gateway





Bloodrock44 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says so ya dopey fuck, you waiting on the return of Jaysus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri's New Testament says so ya dopey fucking Islamic terrorism supporter.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As I have said, with Jesus it was out with the old and in with the new. 

A progressive revelation of God to mankind culminating with Jesus..

Message to Zionists/Israel, accept Jesus as Messiah or burn.

FUCK ISRAEL!




Jos said:


> Does FUCK ISRAEL fit in here?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Having just said FUCK ISRAEL, another way to view mention of Israel in The New Testament as now constituting The Church, both Jews and Gentiles accepting Jesus as Messiah.


----------



## irosie91

poor sherri----so depressed that she longs for the   TWINKLING OF THE EYE ---
theory of the  "END OF THE WORLD"         aka      OUR SUN DOES THE GIANT 
NOVA thing-------don't tell the JIHADOS-----they are waitng for the pig to smash 
crosses


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.

Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As I have said, with Jesus it was out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> A progressive revelation of God to mankind culminating with Jesus..
> 
> Message to Zionists/Israel, accept Jesus as Messiah or burn.
> 
> FUCK ISRAEL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does FUCK ISRAEL fit in here?
Click to expand...


Definitely Hesbo's shift now.


----------



## irosie91

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said, with Jesus it was out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> A progressive revelation of God to mankind culminating with Jesus..
> 
> Message to Zionists/Israel, accept Jesus as Messiah or burn.
> 
> FUCK ISRAEL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does FUCK ISRAEL fit in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely Hesbo's shift now.
Click to expand...



Caroline-----got that BRILLIANCE ?    "out with the old and in with the new"

      she makes   herself  seem like  a   "FLAPPER"   of the roaring 
        twenties         I can imagine her in a short shift dress----twirling 
        long beads and doing the CHARLESTON----an interesting era---
        but about as mindless as the erstwhile fascination with   LSD


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No idea where Zionists get such ideas.
> 
> 2 Peter 3 - When Jesus comes again the earth will be completely destroyed.
> 
> This appears to be literal as the context is doctrinal instruction, not symbolic or poetic.
> 
> Since premillennialists insist on taking prophecy literally, let them do so here.
> 
> 2 Peter 3
> 
> 10*But the day of the Lord will come like a thief.*The heavens will disappear with a roar;*the elements will be destroyed by fire,*and the earth and everything done in it will be laid bare.[a]
> 
> 11*Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and godly lives*12*as you look forward*to the day of God and speed its coming.**That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat.*13*But in keeping with his promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new earth,*where righteousness dwells.
> 
> 2 Peter 3*(New International Version)
> 
> 2 Peter 3 - The Day of the Lord - Dear friends, - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*



 Have you noticed anything about the description of the end times. Don't you think that it describes thermo nuclear Armageddon with the heavens disappearing and the elements catching fire. The Earth laid bare means that nothing will be left alive. Specially your arab muslims who will die of radiation sickness brought about by iran unleashing its nuclear arsenal on the M.E.

 Is that what you want Isreal destroyed along with Egypt, Saudi, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq*


----------



## Sally

Jos said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus is not a Zionist, then why is Zion the first place His feet will touch the ground when He returns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says so ya dopey fuck, you waiting on the return of Jaysus?
Click to expand...



Now, now,  Joey, many of us realize that you are on pins and needles awaiting for the Twelth Imam to jump out of the well.  While you are waiting, you have been having some fun with your Taqiyya on this forum.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Readers take notice why Shia Sherri is a liar and a heretic. First she lies when she says the old testament is no longer valid. The old testament was Jesus' scripture. She claims this so she can feel comfortable saying "Fuck Israel". Second she says Jesus will not come back to Zion when the old AND new testament says he will. "*On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem, and the Mount of Olives will be split in two from east to west, forming a great valley, with half of the mountain moving north and half moving south" (Zechariah 14:4). * and the new testament prophecy is found in the book of Romans 11:26. And so *All Israel will be saved *as it is written "*The deliverer will come from ZION". * Even the new testament says all Israel will be saved and Shia Sherri says Fuck Israel. JESUS IS A ZIONIST!!!! Choke on it Jew hater.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Having just said FUCK ISRAEL, another way to view mention of Israel in The New Testament as now constituting The Church, both Jews and Gentiles accepting Jesus as Messiah.





 DO you even know which God your are worshipping you stupid idiot, it is the God of the Jews Yahweh who sent his Son Jesus ( joseph ) to live amongst men and preach the good word.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.





 Even better one is the Bible which deals with the Jewish God Yahweh and his son Jesus. The Jesus of the Bible would find no difference between his beliefs and the beliefs of the modern Jews.  When he does come back he will wail in despair at the fake followers of his teachings and the evil way in which they stigmatise his people. You are destined for the fires of hell


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri can't face the truth. Jesus was a Zionist, the New Testament is a Zionist Book, and the Old Testament is a 100% Zionist book, of which Jesus himself said he believes in, word by word.
> 
> Nothing she has posted in this thread has made a dent in that.
> 
> The reason Jihad Sherri struggles with this truth is it undercuts the very core of her warped ideology of hatred built on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zionism was invented in 1890
Click to expand...

Zionism was "invented" when Moses led his people to the Promised Land, aka Zion over 3000 years ago, by the will of God.


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

As usual, Islamic farthead Jos the Chos (fart in Farsi) doesn't bother going through what the link in his post actually says.

*Major Aspects of Zionist ideals are in the Israeli Declaration of Independence*

The Land of Israel was the birthplace of the Jewish people. Here their spiritual, religious and political identity was shaped. Here they first attained to statehood, created cultural values of national and universal significance and gave to the world the eternal Book of Books.

After being forcibly exiled from their land, the people kept faith with it throughout their Dispersion and never ceased to pray and hope for their return to it and for the restoration in it of their political freedom.

Impelled by this historic and traditional attachment, Jews strove in every successive generation to re-establish themselves in their ancient homeland. In recent decades they returned in their masses.

__

Since the first centuries CE most Jews have lived outside Land of Israel (Eretz Israel, better known as Palestine by non-Jews), although there has been a constant presence of Jews. According to Judaism, Christianity, and Islam, Eretz Israel is a land promised to the Jews by God according to the Hebrew and Greek Bibles and the Quran, respectively. The Diaspora began in 586 BCE during the Babylonian occupation of Israel. The Babylonians destroyed the First Temple, which was central to Jewish culture at the time. After the 1st century Great Revolt and the 2nd century Bar Kokhba revolt, the Romans expelled the Jews from Judea, changing the name to Syria Palaestina. The Bar Kokhba revolt caused a spike in anti-Semitism and Jewish persecution. The ensuing exile from Judea greatly increased the percent of Jews who were dispersed throughout the Diaspora instead of living in their original home.
Zion is a hill near Jerusalem (now in the city), widely symbolizing the Land of Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Readers take notice why Shia Sherri is a liar and a heretic. First she lies when she says the old testament is no longer valid. The old testament was Jesus' scripture. She claims this so she can feel comfortable saying "Fuck Israel". Second she says Jesus will not come back to Zion when the old AND new testament says he will. "*On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem, and the Mount of Olives will be split in two from east to west, forming a great valley, with half of the mountain moving north and half moving south" (Zechariah 14:4). * and the new testament prophecy is found in the book of Romans 11:26. And so *All Israel will be saved *as it is written "*The deliverer will come from ZION". * Even the new testament says all Israel will be saved and Shia Sherri says Fuck Israel. JESUS IS A ZIONIST!!!! Choke on it Jew hater.


What?!  Jihad Sherri just told us that the Bible says the Deliverer is a Philistine who will come from Philistia!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having just said FUCK ISRAEL, another way to view mention of Israel in The New Testament as now constituting The Church, both Jews and Gentiles accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO you even know which God your are worshipping you stupid idiot, it is the God of the Jews Yahweh who sent his Son Jesus ( joseph ) to live amongst men and preach the good word.
Click to expand...

At this time I would like to quote Jesus when he said "forgive them Father, for they know not what they do".  Jihad Sherri truly knows not what she is saying or doing.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not proppaganda, Jose. Simple truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Moses was the instigator of Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was herding the tribes toward Juarez?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Lunch Break!

There were 3 good arguments that Jesus was Black:

1. He called everyone brother.

2. He liked Gospel.

3. He didn't get a fair trial.


But then  there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Jewish:

1. He  went into His Father's business.

2. He lived at home until he was  33.

3. He was sure his Mother was a virgin and his Mother was sure  He was God.


But then there were 3 equally good arguments  that Jesus was Italian:

1. He talked with His hands.

2. He had wine with His meals.

3. He used olive oil.

But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was a  Californian:

1. He never cut His hair.

2. He walked  around barefoot all the time.

3. He started a new religion.


But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus  was an American Indian:

1. He was at peace with nature.

2. He ate a lot of fish.

3. He talked about the  Great Spirit.


But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was Irish:

1. He never got married.

2. He was always telling stories.

3. He loved green  pastures.


But the most compelling evidence of all - 3  proofs that Jesus was a woman:

1. He fed a crowd at a moment's  notice when there was virtually no food.

2. He kept trying to get  a message across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it.

3. And  even when He was dead; He had to get up because there was still work to do.

Can I get an  AMEN!!??


----------



## Bloodrock44

She says she follows Jesus. She failed to tell you it's actually Jesus Alou the baseball player.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Aaaaaayyyyymen!!!!  (To Roudy's post).


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.



Of course you see no connection. You are a Jew hating heretic and liar. You say you only believe the new testament. Your new testament says in Romans 11:26 that ALL ISRAEL will be saved. Not all Christians or all Jews, but ALL ISRAEL. It also says the deliverer will come from ZION. To a sane person, someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. To a liar and heretic, the deliverer comes from Palestine.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Readers take notice why Shia Sherri is a liar and a heretic. First she lies when she says the old testament is no longer valid. The old testament was Jesus' scripture. She claims this so she can feel comfortable saying "Fuck Israel". Second she says Jesus will not come back to Zion when the old AND new testament says he will. "*On that day his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem, and the Mount of Olives will be split in two from east to west, forming a great valley, with half of the mountain moving north and half moving south" (Zechariah 14:4). * and the new testament prophecy is found in the book of Romans 11:26. And so *All Israel will be saved *as it is written "*The deliverer will come from ZION". * Even the new testament says all Israel will be saved and Shia Sherri says Fuck Israel. JESUS IS A ZIONIST!!!! Choke on it Jew hater.
> 
> 
> 
> What?!  Jihad Sherri just told us that the Bible says the Deliverer is a Philistine who will come from Philistia!  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


That's because she has to lie, misquote and distort scripture in order to validate her hatred for Jews and Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you see no connection. You are a Jew hating heretic and liar. You say you only believe the new testament. Your new testament says in Romans 11:26 that ALL ISRAEL will be saved. Not all Christians or all Jews, but ALL ISRAEL. It also says the deliverer will come from ZION. To a sane person, someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. To a liar and heretic, the deliverer comes from Palestine.
Click to expand...

Like I said, Jihad Sherri denies 75% of the New Testament, and 95% of the Old Testament.  

Must be a requirement for a jihadist recruit who happens to also poses as a Christian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Post-Zionist' Shlomo Sand has outraged many Jews by disputing the ethnic basis of Jewish identity. Rafael Behr*meets him in Paris

*Saturday 16 January 2010*19.05*EST

Sand's hands are depicting how most Jews are descended from converts who never set foot in the Holy Land. That has come as a bit of a surprise to many Jews and as a colossal affront to Zionism, Israel's national ideology. The modern Israeli state was founded on belief in a "Jewish people" as a unified nation, established in biblical times, scattered by Rome, stranded in exile for 2,000 years, then returned to the Promised Land.

But according to Sand there was no exile, and as he seeks to prove by dense forensic archaeological and historical analysis, it is meaningless to talk today about a "people of Israel". At least not if by that you mean the Jews.

Shlomo Sand: the man that Zionists love to hate | Books interview | Books | The Observer








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Post-Zionist' Shlomo Sand has outraged many Jews by disputing the ethnic basis of Jewish identity. Rafael Behr*meets him in Paris
> 
> *Saturday 16 January 2010*19.05*EST
> 
> Sand's hands are depicting how most Jews are descended from converts who never set foot in the Holy Land. That has come as a bit of a surprise to many Jews and as a colossal affront to Zionism, Israel's national ideology. The modern Israeli state was founded on belief in a "Jewish people" as a unified nation, established in biblical times, scattered by Rome, stranded in exile for 2,000 years, then returned to the Promised Land.
> 
> But according to Sand there was no exile, and as he seeks to prove by dense forensic archaeological and historical analysis, it is meaningless to talk today about a "people of Israel". At least not if by that you mean the Jews.
> 
> Shlomo Sand: the man that Zionists love to hate | Books interview | Books | The Observer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.
Click to expand...

Bullshit irrelevant crap.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in a Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father.

Notice, no worship of a state called Israel is a part of that.

Worship of Nations is Idolatry. 

Israel is The Church, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you see no connection. You are a Jew hating heretic and liar. You say you only believe the new testament. Your new testament says in Romans 11:26 that ALL ISRAEL will be saved. Not all Christians or all Jews, but ALL ISRAEL. It also says the deliverer will come from ZION. To a sane person, someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. To a liar and heretic, the deliverer comes from Palestine.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Fuck you, Zionist scum.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post-Zionist' Shlomo Sand has outraged many Jews by disputing the ethnic basis of Jewish identity. Rafael Behr*meets him in Paris
> 
> *Saturday 16 January 2010*19.05*EST
> 
> Sand's hands are depicting how most Jews are descended from converts who never set foot in the Holy Land. That has come as a bit of a surprise to many Jews and as a colossal affront to Zionism, Israel's national ideology. The modern Israeli state was founded on belief in a "Jewish people" as a unified nation, established in biblical times, scattered by Rome, stranded in exile for 2,000 years, then returned to the Promised Land.
> 
> But according to Sand there was no exile, and as he seeks to prove by dense forensic archaeological and historical analysis, it is meaningless to talk today about a "people of Israel". At least not if by that you mean the Jews.
> 
> Shlomo Sand: the man that Zionists love to hate | Books interview | Books | The Observer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit irrelevant crap.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is simply no Truth whatsoever in a Zionist



Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you see no connection. You are a Jew hating heretic and liar. You say you only believe the new testament. Your new testament says in Romans 11:26 that ALL ISRAEL will be saved. Not all Christians or all Jews, but ALL ISRAEL. It also says the deliverer will come from ZION. To a sane person, someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. To a liar and heretic, the deliverer comes from Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, Jihad Sherri denies 75% of the New Testament, and 95% of the Old Testament.
> 
> Must be a requirement for a jihadist recruit who happens to also poses as a Christian.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fuck you, Zionist scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post-Zionist' Shlomo Sand has outraged many Jews by disputing the ethnic basis of Jewish identity. Rafael Behr*meets him in Paris
> 
> *Saturday 16 January 2010*19.05*EST
> 
> Sand's hands are depicting how most Jews are descended from converts who never set foot in the Holy Land. That has come as a bit of a surprise to many Jews and as a colossal affront to Zionism, Israel's national ideology. The modern Israeli state was founded on belief in a "Jewish people" as a unified nation, established in biblical times, scattered by Rome, stranded in exile for 2,000 years, then returned to the Promised Land.
> 
> But according to Sand there was no exile, and as he seeks to prove by dense forensic archaeological and historical analysis, it is meaningless to talk today about a "people of Israel". At least not if by that you mean the Jews.
> 
> Shlomo Sand: the man that Zionists love to hate | Books interview | Books | The Observer
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit irrelevant crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I don't have sex with animals.  Try your mosque, Jihad Sherri.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is simply no Truth whatsoever in a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you see no connection. You are a Jew hating heretic and liar. You say you only believe the new testament. Your new testament says in Romans 11:26 that ALL ISRAEL will be saved. Not all Christians or all Jews, but ALL ISRAEL. It also says the deliverer will come from ZION. To a sane person, someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. To a liar and heretic, the deliverer comes from Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Jihad Sherri denies 75% of the New Testament, and 95% of the Old Testament.
> 
> Must be a requirement for a jihadist recruit who happens to also poses as a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well ya, sure, the truth is just oozing out of ya, ain't it? 

Freak.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Romans 11:26 is addressing Jews who ultimately shall accept Jesus as Messiah. Salvation comes only through belief in Jesus. See John 3:16. It's in my Signature line.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in a Jesus who is the truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father.
> 
> Notice, no worship of a state called Israel is a part of that.
> 
> Worship of Nations is Idolatry.
> 
> Israel is The Church, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no real connection between the people of Israel in The Old Testament and the nation established in 1948 named Israel.
> 
> Great books to read more about this are Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand's books, that includes The Invention of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you see no connection. You are a Jew hating heretic and liar. You say you only believe the new testament. Your new testament says in Romans 11:26 that ALL ISRAEL will be saved. Not all Christians or all Jews, but ALL ISRAEL. It also says the deliverer will come from ZION. To a sane person, someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. To a liar and heretic, the deliverer comes from Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Last I checked Israel was in the Middle East.  LOL


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Post-Zionist' Shlomo Sand has outraged many Jews by disputing the ethnic basis of Jewish identity. Rafael Behr*meets him in Paris
> 
> *Saturday 16 January 2010*19.05*EST
> 
> Sand's hands are depicting how most Jews are descended from converts who never set foot in the Holy Land. That has come as a bit of a surprise to many Jews and as a colossal affront to Zionism, Israel's national ideology. The modern Israeli state was founded on belief in a "Jewish people" as a unified nation, established in biblical times, scattered by Rome, stranded in exile for 2,000 years, then returned to the Promised Land.
> 
> But according to Sand there was no exile, and as he seeks to prove by dense forensic archaeological and historical analysis, it is meaningless to talk today about a "people of Israel". At least not if by that you mean the Jews.
> 
> Another lie from hell as the resident Jew hater seeks reasons to promote her Israel and Jew hatred. No exile? So you're saying the bible is lying when it says the Jews will be scattered throughout the earth but gathered back to Israel in the last days to possess the land forever? You're saying the Bible is lying in the NEW TESTAMENT that ALL ISRAEL will be saved? You're saying that todays Jews cannot trace their lineage back to their Hebrew ancestors? You are not even a good liar.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Romans 11:26 is addressing Jews who ultimately shall accept Jesus as Messiah. Salvation comes only through belief in Jesus. See John 3:16. It's in my Signature line.


But your beloved Palis and Muslims in general think Jesus' crucifiction was a hoax, when Jesus the Muslim comes, he will break all the crosses and then do his pilgrimage to Mecca.  

I think this urgent matter should be the topic of conversation at this Friday's mosque sermon. Your IslamoNazis that are paying you to spread this garbage are all going to hell, and it is time for you to save them.   What do you think, Jihad Sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 8*(New International Version)

Dispute Over Whose Children Jesus Opponents Are

31*To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said,*If you hold to my teaching,*you are really my disciples.*32*Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.

33*They answered him, We are Abrahams descendants*and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?

34*Jesus replied,*Very truly I tell you, everyone who sins is a slave to sin.*35*Now a slave has no permanent place in the family, but a son belongs to it forever.*36*So if the Son sets you free,*you will be free indeed.*37*I know that you are Abrahams descendants. Yet you are looking for a way to kill me,*because you have no room for my word.38*I am telling you what I have seen in the Fathers presence,*and you are doing what you have heard from your father.*

39*Abraham is our father, they answered.

If you were Abrahams children,*said Jesus,*then you would[c]*do what Abraham did.*40*As it is, you are looking for a way to kill me,*a man who has told you the truth that I heard from God.*Abraham did not do such things.*41*You are doing the works of your own father.

We are not illegitimate children, they protested. The only Father we have is God himself.

42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.


John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway






Roudy said:



			Lunch Break!

There were 3 good arguments that Jesus was Black:

1. He called everyone brother.

2. He liked Gospel.

3. He didn't get a fair trial.


But then  there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Jewish:

1. He  went into His Father's business.

2. He lived at home until he was  33.

3. He was sure his Mother was a virgin and his Mother was sure  He was God.


But then there were 3 equally good arguments  that Jesus was Italian:

1. He talked with His hands.

2. He had wine with His meals.

3. He used olive oil.

But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was a  Californian:

1. He never cut His hair.

2. He walked  around barefoot all the time.

3. He started a new religion.


But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus  was an American Indian:

1. He was at peace with nature.

2. He ate a lot of fish.

3. He talked about the  Great Spirit.


But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was Irish:

1. He never got married.

2. He was always telling stories.

3. He loved green  pastures.


But the most compelling evidence of all - 3  proofs that Jesus was a woman:

1. He fed a crowd at a moment's  notice when there was virtually no food.

2. He kept trying to get  a message across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it.

3. And  even when He was dead; He had to get up because there was still work to do.

Can I get an  AMEN!!??
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 8*(New International Version)
> 
> Dispute Over Whose Children Jesus Opponents Are
> 
> 31*To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said,*If you hold to my teaching,*you are really my disciples.*32*Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.
> 
> 33*They answered him, We are Abrahams descendants*and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?
> 
> 34*Jesus replied,*Very truly I tell you, everyone who sins is a slave to sin.*35*Now a slave has no permanent place in the family, but a son belongs to it forever.*36*So if the Son sets you free,*you will be free indeed.*37*I know that you are Abrahams descendants. Yet you are looking for a way to kill me,*because you have no room for my word.38*I am telling you what I have seen in the Fathers presence,*and you are doing what you have heard from your father.*
> 
> 39*Abraham is our father, they answered.
> 
> If you were Abrahams children,*said Jesus,*then you would[c]*do what Abraham did.*40*As it is, you are looking for a way to kill me,*a man who has told you the truth that I heard from God.*Abraham did not do such things.*41*You are doing the works of your own father.
> 
> We are not illegitimate children, they protested. The only Father we have is God himself.
> 
> 42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.
> 
> 
> John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch Break!
> 
> There were 3 good arguments that Jesus was Black:
> 
> 1. He called everyone brother.
> 
> 2. He liked Gospel.
> 
> 3. He didn't get a fair trial.
> 
> 
> But then  there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Jewish:
> 
> 1. He  went into His Father's business.
> 
> 2. He lived at home until he was  33.
> 
> 3. He was sure his Mother was a virgin and his Mother was sure  He was God.
> 
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good arguments  that Jesus was Italian:
> 
> 1. He talked with His hands.
> 
> 2. He had wine with His meals.
> 
> 3. He used olive oil.
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was a  Californian:
> 
> 1. He never cut His hair.
> 
> 2. He walked  around barefoot all the time.
> 
> 3. He started a new religion.
> 
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus  was an American Indian:
> 
> 1. He was at peace with nature.
> 
> 2. He ate a lot of fish.
> 
> 3. He talked about the  Great Spirit.
> 
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was Irish:
> 
> 1. He never got married.
> 
> 2. He was always telling stories.
> 
> 3. He loved green  pastures.
> 
> 
> But the most compelling evidence of all - 3  proofs that Jesus was a woman:
> 
> 1. He fed a crowd at a moment's  notice when there was virtually no food.
> 
> 2. He kept trying to get  a message across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it.
> 
> 3. And  even when He was dead; He had to get up because there was still work to do.
> 
> Can I get an  AMEN!!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*
So?  What is your point, moron?*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Muslims believe in Jesus" on YouTube

Why should I put God in a box?



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 11:26 is addressing Jews who ultimately shall accept Jesus as Messiah. Salvation comes only through belief in Jesus. See John 3:16. It's in my Signature line.
> 
> 
> 
> But your beloved Palis and Muslims in general think Jesus' crucifiction was a hoax, when Jesus the Muslim comes, he will break all the crosses and then do his pilgrimage to Mecca.
> 
> I think this urgent matter should be the topic of conversation at this Friday's mosque sermon. Your IslamoNazis that are paying you to spread this garbage are all going to hell, and it is time for you to save them.   What do you think, Jihad Sherri?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

How about you start using your brain?  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I present you with Jesus.

You choose how you respond to Him.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 8*(New International Version)
> 
> Dispute Over Whose Children Jesus Opponents Are
> 
> 31*To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said,*If you hold to my teaching,*you are really my disciples.*32*Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.
> 
> 33*They answered him, We are Abrahams descendants*and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?
> 
> 34*Jesus replied,*Very truly I tell you, everyone who sins is a slave to sin.*35*Now a slave has no permanent place in the family, but a son belongs to it forever.*36*So if the Son sets you free,*you will be free indeed.*37*I know that you are Abrahams descendants. Yet you are looking for a way to kill me,*because you have no room for my word.38*I am telling you what I have seen in the Fathers presence,*and you are doing what you have heard from your father.*
> 
> 39*Abraham is our father, they answered.
> 
> If you were Abrahams children,*said Jesus,*then you would[c]*do what Abraham did.*40*As it is, you are looking for a way to kill me,*a man who has told you the truth that I heard from God.*Abraham did not do such things.*41*You are doing the works of your own father.
> 
> We are not illegitimate children, they protested. The only Father we have is God himself.
> 
> 42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.
> 
> 
> John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch Break!
> 
> There were 3 good arguments that Jesus was Black:
> 
> 1. He called everyone brother.
> 
> 2. He liked Gospel.
> 
> 3. He didn't get a fair trial.
> 
> 
> But then  there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Jewish:
> 
> 1. He  went into His Father's business.
> 
> 2. He lived at home until he was  33.
> 
> 3. He was sure his Mother was a virgin and his Mother was sure  He was God.
> 
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good arguments  that Jesus was Italian:
> 
> 1. He talked with His hands.
> 
> 2. He had wine with His meals.
> 
> 3. He used olive oil.
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was a  Californian:
> 
> 1. He never cut His hair.
> 
> 2. He walked  around barefoot all the time.
> 
> 3. He started a new religion.
> 
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus  was an American Indian:
> 
> 1. He was at peace with nature.
> 
> 2. He ate a lot of fish.
> 
> 3. He talked about the  Great Spirit.
> 
> 
> But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was Irish:
> 
> 1. He never got married.
> 
> 2. He was always telling stories.
> 
> 3. He loved green  pastures.
> 
> 
> But the most compelling evidence of all - 3  proofs that Jesus was a woman:
> 
> 1. He fed a crowd at a moment's  notice when there was virtually no food.
> 
> 2. He kept trying to get  a message across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it.
> 
> 3. And  even when He was dead; He had to get up because there was still work to do.
> 
> Can I get an  AMEN!!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So?  What is your point, moron?*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am, it is you who is not.




Roudy said:


> How about you start using your brain?  LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I present you with Jesus.
> 
> You choose how you respond to Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 8*(New International Version)
> 
> Dispute Over Whose Children Jesus Opponents Are
> 
> 31*To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said,*If you hold to my teaching,*you are really my disciples.*32*Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.
> 
> 33*They answered him, We are Abrahams descendants*and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?
> 
> 34*Jesus replied,*Very truly I tell you, everyone who sins is a slave to sin.*35*Now a slave has no permanent place in the family, but a son belongs to it forever.*36*So if the Son sets you free,*you will be free indeed.*37*I know that you are Abrahams descendants. Yet you are looking for a way to kill me,*because you have no room for my word.38*I am telling you what I have seen in the Fathers presence,*and you are doing what you have heard from your father.*
> 
> 39*Abraham is our father, they answered.
> 
> If you were Abrahams children,*said Jesus,*then you would[c]*do what Abraham did.*40*As it is, you are looking for a way to kill me,*a man who has told you the truth that I heard from God.*Abraham did not do such things.*41*You are doing the works of your own father.
> 
> We are not illegitimate children, they protested. The only Father we have is God himself.
> 
> 42*Jesus said to them,*If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your fathers desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why dont you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.
> 
> 
> John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So?  What is your point, moron?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*
Newsflash!  Jihad Sherri thinks she's presenting us with Jesus.*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am, it is you who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you start using your brain?  LOL
Click to expand...

That's your butt, not your brain.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

Quick question:

How many of your Muslim friends have you converted into Christianity? Before they go to hell that is.

Yup, just like I thought.  Jihad Sherri is an imposter.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sherri thinks we are stupid enough to believe that Muslims claim Jesus is the Messiah. I have news for you Jew hater. We are not that stupid. And the scriptures you quote are NEVER relevant to the points being discussed. You just throw out irrelevant scriptures as deflection from the subject. Please address Romans 11:26 where Paul states all Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from Zion. Do you realize what an utter fool you're making of yourself? Never mind.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sherri thinks we are stupid enough to believe that Muslims claim Jesus is the Messiah. I have news for you Jew hater. We are not that stupid. And the scriptures you quote are NEVER relevant to the points being discussed. You just throw out irrelevant scriptures as deflection from the subject. Please address Romans 11:26 where Paul states all Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from Zion. Do you realize what an utter fool you're making of yourself? Never mind.


Jesus the Philistine is the Messiah, even above Mohammed?  Wow.

Let's send Jihad Sherri a check for entertaining us so much in this thread.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Romans 11:26 and so all israel will be saved, as it is written: The deliverer will come from zion.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Quick question:
> 
> How many of your Muslim friends have you converted into Christianity? Before they go to hell that is.
> 
> Yup, just like I thought.  Jihad Sherri is an imposter.



She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> How many of your Muslim friends have you converted into Christianity? Before they go to hell that is.
> 
> Yup, just like I thought.  Jihad Sherri is an imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.
Click to expand...

I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> How many of your Muslim friends have you converted into Christianity? Before they go to hell that is.
> 
> Yup, just like I thought.  Jihad Sherri is an imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
Click to expand...


And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.
Click to expand...

I think Jihad Sherri is very active in fundraising for Hamas and Hezbollah.   Which is a federal criminal offense.

Just think of all the lost souls Jihad Sherri can convert to Islam I mean Jesus in jail.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 7

The Wise and Foolish Builders

24*Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice*is like a wise man who built his house on the rock.*25*The rain came down, the streams rose, and the winds blew and beat against that house; yet it did not fall, because it had its foundation on the rock.*26*But everyone who hears these words of mine and does not put them into practice is like a foolish man who built his house on sand.*27*The rain came down, the streams rose, and the winds blew and beat against that house, and it fell with a great crash.

28*When Jesus had finished saying these things,*the crowds were amazed at his teaching,*29*because he taught as one who had authority, and not as their teachers of the law.


Matthew 7 - Judging Others - ?Do not judge, or - Bible Gateway






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I present you with Jesus.
> 
> You choose how you respond to Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  What is your point, moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsflash!  Jihad Sherri thinks she's presenting us with Jesus.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Notice the words, their teachers of the law, not his teachers of the law. He was always doing the Father's will and the teachers were not His teachers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No Zion or Israel worship in the Prayers of Jesus


Matthew 6*(New International Version)

Prayer

This, then, is how you should pray:

Our Father*in heaven,
hallowed be your name,
10*your kingdom*come,
your will be done,
****on earth as it is in heaven.
11*Give us today our daily bread.
12*And forgive us our debts,
****as we also have forgiven our debtors.
13*And lead us not into temptation,[a]
****but deliver us from the evil one.*

Matthew 6 NIV - Giving to the Needy - ?Be careful not - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:





Bloodrock44 said:





Roudy said:



			I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
		
Click to expand...


And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.
		
Click to expand...

I think Jihad Sherri is very active in fundraising for Hamas and Hezbollah.   Which is a federal criminal offense.

Just think of all the lost souls Jihad Sherri can convert to Islam I mean Jesus in jail.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## MJB12741

I think Israel should plant a tree in her name to honor her for all the additional Christians she convinced to support Israel.





Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 5

Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount

The Beatitudes

He said:

3*Blessed are the poor in spirit,
****for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

Matthew 6 NIV - Giving to the Needy - ?Be careful not - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> How many of your Muslim friends have you converted into Christianity? Before they go to hell that is.
> 
> Yup, just like I thought.  Jihad Sherri is an imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No Zion or Israel worship in the Prayers of Jesus
> 
> 
> Matthew 6*(New International Version)
> 
> Prayer
> 
> This, then, is how you should pray:
> 
> Our Father*in heaven,
> hallowed be your name,
> 10*your kingdom*come,
> your will be done,
> ****on earth as it is in heaven.
> 11*Give us today our daily bread.
> 12*And forgive us our debts,
> ****as we also have forgiven our debtors.
> 13*And lead us not into temptation,[a]
> ****but deliver us from the evil one.*
> 
> Matthew 6 NIV - Giving to the Needy - ?Be careful not - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Jihad Sherri is very active in fundraising for Hamas and Hezbollah.   Which is a federal criminal offense.
> 
> Just think of all the lost souls Jihad Sherri can convert to Islam I mean Jesus in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*

Just WTF are you blabbering about? You are deflecting by quoting scripture that has no relevance to the subject at hand. You can't have it both ways. You say you only believe the new testament. The new testament says all ISRAEL will be saved and the deliverer will come from ZION. So now you're saying the new testament is lying because it conflicts with what your jihadist handlers are feeding you. You fool no one Sherri. You're about as much a Christian as Charles Manson and with the same mind set.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 5

Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount

The Beatitudes

4*Blessed are those who mourn,
****for they will be comforted

Matthew 6 NIV - Giving to the Needy - ?Be careful not - Bible Gateway

It is not about me, it is all about Jesus and how you respond to Jesus.



MJB12741 said:


> I think Israel should plant a tree in her name to honor her for all the additional Christians she convinced to support Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Read the thread title, the thread is all about Jesus and He cannot be discussed without reading His words.  




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Zion or Israel worship in the Prayers of Jesus
> 
> 
> Matthew 6*(New International Version)
> 
> Prayer
> 
> This, then, is how you should pray:
> 
> Our Father*in heaven,
> hallowed be your name,
> 10*your kingdom*come,
> your will be done,
> ****on earth as it is in heaven.
> 11*Give us today our daily bread.
> 12*And forgive us our debts,
> ****as we also have forgiven our debtors.
> 13*And lead us not into temptation,[a]
> ****but deliver us from the evil one.*
> 
> Matthew 6 NIV - Giving to the Needy - ?Be careful not - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jihad Sherri is very active in fundraising for Hamas and Hezbollah.   Which is a federal criminal offense.
> 
> Just think of all the lost souls Jihad Sherri can convert to Islam I mean Jesus in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Just WTF are you blabbering about? You are deflecting by quoting scripture that has no relevance to the subject at hand. You can't have it both ways. You say you only believe the new testament. The new testament says all ISRAEL will be saved and the deliverer will come from ZION. So now you're saying the new testament is lying because it conflicts with what your jihadist handlers are feeding you. You fool no one Sherri. You're about as much a Christian as Charles Manson and with the same mind set.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 5
> 
> Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> He said:
> 
> 3*Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> ****for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> Address the subject and quit derailing and deflecting. Your last 7 to 8 posts have NOTHING to do with the subject. The thread title is Jesus is a Zionist. I have quoted from the new testament, which you say you believe, that all Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from Zion. Now either refute it or crawl back into your jihadist hole.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the thread title, the thread is all about Jesus and He cannot be discussed without reading His words.
> 
> 
> No Fatima, YOU need to read the thread title. Jesus is a ZIONIST. I have repeatedly proven from the new testament that all Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from ZION. You have repeatedly deflected and spammed scripture that has no relevance to the thread title. We don't mind you repeating his words. Just repeat words that have relevance to the subject and stop spamming your deflecting bullshit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Zion is but a synonym for Jerusalem.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And here are more words of Jesus and nothing there, as is true of every single word ever spoken by Jesus, about Jesus being a Zionist.

And why is that? Because Jesus is not and never was a Zionist


Matthew 5

Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount

The Beatitudes

6*Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
****for they will be filled.

Matthew 6 NIV - Giving to the Needy - ?Be careful not - Bible Gateway




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> He said:
> 
> 3*Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> ****for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> Address the subject and quit derailing and deflecting. Your last 7 to 8 posts have NOTHING to do with the subject. The thread title is Jesus is a Zionist. I have quoted from the new testament, which you say you believe, that all Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from Zion. Now either refute it or crawl back into your jihadist hole.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Zion is but a synonym for Jerusalem.



Still deflecting I see. Romans 11:26 intentionally says Zion and not Jerusalem. Accurate translation. There is an underlying reason, but you are too dense to understand.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And here are more words of Jesus and nothing there, as is true of every single word ever spoken by Jesus, about Jesus being a Zionist.
> 
> And why is that? Because Jesus is not and never was a Zionist
> 
> 
> Deflection and more deflection. I am supposed to believe you just because you say so? Or do I believe the apostle Paul who gives me proof. Wow, now that's a hard one. Now turn to your Iranian handlers and ask "what do I say now?"


----------



## Kondor3

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are more words of Jesus and nothing there, as is true of every single word ever spoken by Jesus, about Jesus being a Zionist.
> 
> And why is that? Because Jesus is not and never was a Zionist
> 
> 
> Deflection and more deflection. I am supposed to believe you just because you say so? Or do I believe the apostle Paul who gives me proof. Wow, now that's a hard one.
> 
> Now turn to your Iranian handlers and ask "what do I say now?"
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, Jesus cannot be discussed without reading what Jesus said.

Truth cannot be buried and shall always be brought into Light.

The words of Jesus disclose who He is and prove the claim in the OP is false. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title, the thread is all about Jesus and He cannot be discussed without reading His words.
> 
> 
> No Fatima, YOU need to read the thread title. Jesus is a ZIONIST. I have repeatedly proven from the new testament that all Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from ZION. You have repeatedly deflected and spammed scripture that has no relevance to the thread title. We don't mind you repeating his words. Just repeat words that have relevance to the subject and stop spamming your deflecting bullshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan has proven nothing, he is the deceiver and liar and accuser and no truth lies in Satan.


----------



## Kondor3

"_I sense a great disturbance in The Farce... as if millions of IslamoNazis shouted in anger at once, and then were suddenly silenced._"


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan has proven nothing, he is the deceiver and liar and accuser and no truth lies in Satan.



I see. So now you're calling the apostle Paul Satan because he disproves your claims. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given what your handlers are feeding you. Give biblical proof Sherri and not just some wild off the wall nonsensical BS. You're not looking too good here Sherri. The millions of readers are seeing you for the heretic you are. Maybe it's time to hire some new handlers? And Christian ones this time.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Reading a Commentary on Romans 11 that suggests words of the Apostle Paul in verses 25-27 are tied to the concept of universal salvation, the idea that every man shall be saved, Jew and Gentile. How this might come about is a matter beyond our understanding.  

The Interpreters Bible Volume 9 Abingdon, p 574

"But that the whole course of history , with its strange distribution of favors, is all part of a coherent process by which these very alternations of favor will bring all men to an enjoyment of what God has designed - this is the kind of conviction which can be inspired only by some clear declaration of mercy."

It is pointed out these verses seem to say all Israel and all Gentiles will be saved. 

There are actually many Bible verses supporting the concept of universal salvation. 

But at the same time Salvation requires belief in Jesus, how universal salvation may he arrived at for every person remains a mystery. Paul even uses the word mystery in these verses.

Tying it back to thread topic, nothing in these verses supporting Jesus was or is a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn to read English, I called you Satan , because Satan is speaking through you.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan has proven nothing, he is the deceiver and liar and accuser and no truth lies in Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So now you're calling the apostle Paul Satan because he disproves your claims. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given what your handlers are feeding you. Give biblical proof Sherri and not just some wild off the wall nonsensical BS. You're not looking too good here Sherri. The millions of readers are seeing you for the heretic you are. Maybe it's time to hire some new handlers? And Christian ones this time.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zion is a synonym for Jerusalem. 



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Zion is but a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deflecting I see. Romans 11:26 intentionally says Zion and not Jerusalem. Accurate translation. There is an underlying reason, but you are too dense to understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading a Commentary on Romans 11 that suggests words of the Apostle Paul in verses 25-27 are tied to the concept of universal salvation, the idea that every man shall be saved, Jew and Gentile. How this might come about is a matter beyond our understanding.
> 
> The Interpreters Bible Volume 9 Abingdon, p 574
> 
> "But that the whole course of history , with its strange distribution of favors, is all part of a coherent process by which these very alternations of favor will bring all men to an enjoyment of what God has designed - this is the kind of conviction which can be inspired only by some clear declaration of mercy."
> 
> It is pointed out these verses seem to say all Israel and all Gentiles will be saved.
> 
> There are actually many Bible verses supporting the concept of universal salvation.
> 
> But at the same time Salvation requires belief in Jesus, how universal salvation may he arrived at for every person remains a mystery. Paul even uses the word mystery in these verses.
> 
> Tying it back to thread topic, nothing in these verses supporting Jesus was or is a Zionist.




wrong again-----everything in those verses support the concept that jesus was a 
zionist------BECAUSE the stench and FILTH  ----of the JIHADO/NAZI ideology 
supports the  DEPRAVED cooncept  that ONLY THOSE WHO LICK THE SHIT ---of 
the ideology of   ISA-RESPECTOR baby throat slitters are  "saved" ----ZIONIST 
ideology supports the  SALVATION OF ALL RIGHTEOUS persons regardless of creed


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading a Commentary on Romans 11 that suggests words of the Apostle Paul in verses 25-27 are tied to the concept of universal salvation, the idea that every man shall be saved, Jew and Gentile. How this might come about is a matter beyond our understanding.
> 
> The Interpreters Bible Volume 9 Abingdon, p 574
> 
> "But that the whole course of history , with its strange distribution of favors, is all part of a coherent process by which these very alternations of favor will bring all men to an enjoyment of what God has designed - this is the kind of conviction which can be inspired only by some clear declaration of mercy."
> 
> It is pointed out these verses seem to say all Israel and all Gentiles will be saved.
> 
> There are actually many Bible verses supporting the concept of universal salvation.
> 
> But at the same time Salvation requires belief in Jesus, how universal salvation may he arrived at for every person remains a mystery. Paul even uses the word mystery in these verses.
> 
> Tying it back to thread topic, nothing in these verses supporting Jesus was or is a Zionist.



Only a belief in god.  If you believe in god why must you also believe Jesus, born of woman, is any more the son of god that we all are?  What Jesus teaches is the torah, he just puts it in, for their time, a modern story telling way.  It makes it easier for a 1st century person of any faith to understand.

Considering the many people in the world, there are differing paths to god (all roads lead to rome.  same idea)  We don't all come from the same background or have the same experiences, we all have to find our own way.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading a Commentary on Romans 11 that suggests words of the Apostle Paul in verses 25-27 are tied to the concept of universal salvation, the idea that every man shall be saved, Jew and Gentile. How this might come about is a matter beyond our understanding.
> 
> The Interpreters Bible Volume 9 Abingdon, p 574
> 
> "But that the whole course of history , with its strange distribution of favors, is all part of a coherent process by which these very alternations of favor will bring all men to an enjoyment of what God has designed - this is the kind of conviction which can be inspired only by some clear declaration of mercy."
> 
> It is pointed out these verses seem to say all Israel and all Gentiles will be saved.
> 
> There are actually many Bible verses supporting the concept of universal salvation.
> 
> But at the same time Salvation requires belief in Jesus, how universal salvation may he arrived at for every person remains a mystery. Paul even uses the word mystery in these verses.
> 
> Tying it back to thread topic, nothing in these verses supporting Jesus was or is a Zionist.



I agree that it's a matter way beyond your understanding. And I agree that the whole bible is about universal salvation. But you are twisting, lying, distorting, projecting, misquoting and using conjecture. Paul specifically and intentionally used ZION and not Jerusalem. He specifically and intentionally used ISRAEL and not Palestine. You say you believe Jesus is God. God says "I am the Lord and I change not". He gave the land to Israel as an everlasting possession. What do you not understand about 'everlasting?" Your twisted imagination says God is a liar because the old testament no longer applies. You are a heretic. ZION and ISRAEL used in that scripture describes ZIONIST!! Choke on it Jew hater.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn to read English, I called you Satan , because Satan is speaking through you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan has proven nothing, he is the deceiver and liar and accuser and no truth lies in Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So now you're calling the apostle Paul Satan because he disproves your claims. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given what your handlers are feeding you. Give biblical proof Sherri and not just some wild off the wall nonsensical BS. You're not looking too good here Sherri. The millions of readers are seeing you for the heretic you are. Maybe it's time to hire some new handlers? And Christian ones this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Call me names and personally attack me all you want. It just shows the readers you are losing the argument. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given nothing but ad hominem attacks, deflection and conjecture. You can't disprove the message so you attack the messenger. Typical.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, Zion is a synonym for Jerusalem,  deal with Truth.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Zion is but a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deflecting I see. Romans 11:26 intentionally says Zion and not Jerusalem. Accurate translation. There is an underlying reason, but you are too dense to understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read English, I called you Satan , because Satan is speaking through you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So now you're calling the apostle Paul Satan because he disproves your claims. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given what your handlers are feeding you. Give biblical proof Sherri and not just some wild off the wall nonsensical BS. You're not looking too good here Sherri. The millions of readers are seeing you for the heretic you are. Maybe it's time to hire some new handlers? And Christian ones this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call me names and personally attack me all you want. It just shows the readers you are losing the argument. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given nothing but ad hominem attacks, deflection and conjecture. You can't disprove the message so you attack the messenger. Typical.
Click to expand...


Does sound like she is out of steam, arguments.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You have called me names, as I clearly recall.

And the fact remains Jesus tells us in verse after verse after verse who He is and nowhere does Jesus call Himself a Zionist. 

Romans 11 does not state Jesus is a Zionist either.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read English, I called you Satan , because Satan is speaking through you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So now you're calling the apostle Paul Satan because he disproves your claims. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given what your handlers are feeding you. Give biblical proof Sherri and not just some wild off the wall nonsensical BS. You're not looking too good here Sherri. The millions of readers are seeing you for the heretic you are. Maybe it's time to hire some new handlers? And Christian ones this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call me names and personally attack me all you want. It just shows the readers you are losing the argument. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given nothing but ad hominem attacks, deflection and conjecture. You can't disprove the message so you attack the messenger. Typical.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Thus saith the LORD God: Behold I will take the children of Israel from among the heathen, whither they be gone , and will gather them on every side, and *bring them into their own land*: and *I will make them one nation in the land upon the mountains of Israel:* and one king shall be king to them all...so shall they be My people, and I will be their God, and David My servant shall be king over them: and they shall have one shepherd; they shall also walk in My judgments, and observe My statutes, and do them. And they shall dwell in the land that I have given unto Jacob my servant, wherein your fathers have dwelt...*and My servant David shall be their prince for ever*. Ezekiel 37:21-25 
Sherri is correct. Zion is a synonym for Jerusalem. Jesus will rule in Jerusalem forever. JESUS IS A ZIONIST people!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is not a Zionist.

This Truth has been disclosed by the words of Jesus Himself. 



aris2chat said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read English, I called you Satan , because Satan is speaking through you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me names and personally attack me all you want. It just shows the readers you are losing the argument. I have given you new testament biblical proof and you have given nothing but ad hominem attacks, deflection and conjecture. You can't disprove the message so you attack the messenger. Typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does sound like she is out of steam, arguments.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You address Scripture of The Old Testament and the past. 

Jesus has came as Messiah, it is now up to each person whether to turn to Him, repent of their sin and accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior.

That is what believers in Jesus accept as truth and that is written in The Gospels.

Believers in Jesus believe in the new covenant found in The New Testament.  

And Jesus tells Christians who He is and what He never says is that He is a Zionist.and the reason is because He is not and never was a Zionist.

Christians believe in Jesus Christ not the Satanic cult called Zionism.  



Bloodrock44 said:


> Thus saith the LORD God: Behold I will take the children of Israel from among the heathen, whither they be gone , and will gather them on every side, and *bring them into their own land*: and *I will make them one nation in the land upon the mountains of Israel:* and one king shall be king to them all...so shall they be My people, and I will be their God, and David My servant shall be king over them: and they shall have one shepherd; they shall also walk in My judgments, and observe My statutes, and do them. And they shall dwell in the land that I have given unto Jacob my servant, wherein your fathers have dwelt...*and My servant David shall be their prince for ever*.&#8221; Ezekiel 37:21-25
> Sherri is correct. Zion is a synonym for Jerusalem. Jesus will rule in Jerusalem forever. JESUS IS A ZIONIST people!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Zionist Jews Are Not Jews. Zionist Are Satan Woshipping Cult.flv" on YouTube


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You address Scripture of The Old Testament and the past.
> 
> Jesus has came as Messiah, it is now up to each person whether to turn to Him, repent of their sin and accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior.
> 
> That is what believers in Jesus accept as truth and that is written in The Gospels.
> 
> Believers in Jesus believe in the new covenant found in The New Testament.
> 
> And Jesus tells Christians who He is and what He never says is that He is a Zionist.and the reason is because He is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe in Jesus Christ not the Satanic cult called Zionism.


Jesus never tells us anything.
All we have are Second and Third hand accounts and manufactured Myth. 

An ever more screwed up and distant Cult of personality grew up around a legend of a PRACTICING ORTHODOX JEW.. JESUS.

Somehow they went all and increasingly wrong and created a new religion/CULT of personality JESUS-THE-JEW would Deplore.

`


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You address Scripture of The Old Testament and the past.
> 
> Jesus has came as Messiah, it is now up to each person whether to turn to Him, repent of their sin and accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior.
> 
> That is what believers in Jesus accept as truth and that is written in The Gospels.
> 
> Believers in Jesus believe in the new covenant found in The New Testament.
> 
> And Jesus tells Christians who He is and what He never says He is is a Zionist.
> 
> The OT may be dead to you but the 10 commandments and the words of the prophets are alive to real Christians and believing Jews. Just because you want it to be so doesn't make it so. God says His words go forth and will accomplish what they were sent to accomplish and will not return to Him void. This includes OT scripture. We know why you refuse to believe the OT and it's because of the hundreds of times it mentions that the land has been given to ISRAEL as an everlasting possession and not your arab terrorist heroes. Jew hater.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "JS: Judaism and Zionism are not the same. A Rabbi speaks in support of Palestine. 11/20/2012." on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, The Gospels contains the words of Jesus.

WE know who Jesus was from the words from His own mouth.




abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You address Scripture of The Old Testament and the past.
> 
> Jesus has came as Messiah, it is now up to each person whether to turn to Him, repent of their sin and accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior.
> 
> That is what believers in Jesus accept as truth and that is written in The Gospels.
> 
> Believers in Jesus believe in the new covenant found in The New Testament.
> 
> And Jesus tells Christians who He is and what He never says is that He is a Zionist.and the reason is because He is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe in Jesus Christ not the Satanic cult called Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never tells us anything.
> All we have are Second and Third hand accounts and manufactured Myth.
> 
> An ever more screwed up and distant Cult of personality grew up around a legend of a PRACTICING ORTHODOX JEW.. JESUS.
> 
> Somehow they went all and increasingly wrong and created a new religion/CULT of personality JESUS-THE-JEW would Deplore.
> 
> `
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Followers of Jesus believe Jesus is who.Jesus says He is.

And we all choose, do we believe in Jesus or do we reject Him. 



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You address Scripture of The Old Testament and the past.
> 
> Jesus has came as Messiah, it is now up to each person whether to turn to Him, repent of their sin and accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior.
> 
> That is what believers in Jesus accept as truth and that is written in The Gospels.
> 
> Believers in Jesus believe in the new covenant found in The New Testament.
> 
> And Jesus tells Christians who He is and what He never says He is is a Zionist.
> 
> The OT may be dead to you but the 10 commandments and the words of the prophets are alive to real Christians and believing Jews. Just because you want it to be so doesn't make it so. God says His words go forth and will accomplish what they were sent to accomplish and will not return to Him void. This includes OT scripture. We know why you refuse to believe the OT and it's because of the hundreds of times it mentions that the land has been given to ISRAEL as an everlasting possession and not your arab terrorist heroes. Jew hater.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Again, Jihad Sherri rambles on about there being "no Zion" despite all the verses quoted with Zion both in the Old and New Testaments. 

With mentally ill ignorant supporters like Jihad Sherri, do Palestinians (or should I say Philistines) need any enemies? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Bloodrock44

What does Sherri not understand about the word FOREVER? Proof the Old Testament is not null and void:

As for me, this is my covenant with them, says the Lord. My Spirit, who is on you, will not depart from you, and my words that I have put in your mouth will always be on your lips, on the lips of your children and on the lips of their descendantsfrom this time on and* forever*, says the Lord.
Isaiah 59:21


----------



## aris2chat

Offensive aryan khara
That is the garbage palestinian children are being taught.
It is racist nonsense


----------



## Roudy

Yes we need more of your vomit from youtube to convince us, Jihad Sherri. 

Humiliation after humiliation. And it keeps coming for more.


----------



## abu afak

Jesus WAS a PRACTICING JEW.

REPENT MunnerSatan, Worship the God Jesus did!




abu afak said:


> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, let&#8217;s consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why don&#8217;t Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: &#8220;He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews&#8221; (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. &#8220;The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham&#8221; (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, &#8220;For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah,&#8221; that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name &#8220;Jew.&#8221;* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had &#8220;done everything required by the Law of the Lord&#8221; (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5&#8211;7), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan has proven nothing, he is the deceiver and liar and accuser and no truth lies in Satan.


Satan this and satan that.

This Jihad Sherri even speaks like an Islamist Iranian lunatic.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I will plant Israel in their own land,* never again to be uprooted from the land I have given them*, says the Lord your God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Judaism is not Zionism.

Judaism of today was not the Judaism of Jesus days.

And while Jesus was born a Jew, in His Ministry He had already separated Himself from the Jews He lived among and was teaching The Gospels.

The Gospels appear in The New Testament books of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John.

He taught what God the Father had Him teach, that is most clearly addressed in the Book of John. .




abu afak said:


> Jesus WAS a PRACTICING JEW.
> 
> REPENT MunnerSatan, Worship the God Jesus did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...So, lets consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why dont Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah, that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name Jew.* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had done everything required by the Law of the Lord (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 57), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. He observed Succoth, or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> He also observed Hanukah, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably Rosh Hashanah, the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an observant Jew."..."*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Judaism is not Zionism.
> 
> Judaism of today was not the Judaism of Jesus days.
> 
> And while Jesus was born a Jew, in His Ministry He had already separated Himself from the Jews He lived among and was teaching The Gospels.
> 
> The Gospels appear in The New Testament books of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John.
> 
> He taught what God the Father had Him teach, that is most clearly addressed in the Book of John. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus WAS a PRACTICING JEW.
> 
> REPENT MunnerSatan, Worship the God Jesus did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> `Was Jesus a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Judaism is Not Zionism, True..
But...
ZIONISM IS THE NATIONAL MOVEMENT OF THE JEWISH PEOPLE.
Zion is NOT separable from Judaism.

I Again urge you to Realize you have been lead ASTRAY by absurd MYTH.

Jesus WAS a PRACTICING JEW.

REPENT MunnerSatan, Worship the God Jesus did!
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus Prays to Be Glorified

17*After Jesus said this, he looked toward heaven*and prayed:

Father, the hour has come.*Glorify your Son, that your Son may glorify you.*2*For you granted him authority over all people*that he might give eternal life*to all those you have given him.*3*Now this is eternal life: that they know you,*the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom you have sent.*4*I have brought you glory*on earth by finishing the work you gave me to do.*5*And now, Father, glorify mein your presence with the glory I had with you*before the world began.

John 17 - Jesus Prays to Be Glorified - After - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A national movement of a people today says nothing whatsoever about who Jesus was and is.

Jesus was never and is not a Zionist.  




abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is not Zionism.
> 
> Judaism of today was not the Judaism of Jesus days.
> 
> And while Jesus was born a Jew, in His Ministry He had already separated Himself from the Jews He lived among and was teaching The Gospels.
> 
> The Gospels appear in The New Testament books of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John.
> 
> He taught what God the Father had Him teach, that is most clearly addressed in the Book of John. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus WAS a PRACTICING JEW.
> 
> REPENT MunnerSatan, Worship the God Jesus did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judaism is Not Zionism, True..
> But...
> ZIONISM IS THE NATIONAL MOVEMENT OF THE JEWISH PEOPLE.
> Zion is NOT separable from Judaism.
> 
> I Again urge you to Realize you have been lead ASTRAY by absurd MYTH.
> 
> Jesus WAS a PRACTICING JEW.
> 
> REPENT MunnerSatan, Worship the God Jesus did!
> `
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.

IS this  the God Jews worship?

Is this the God Zionists worship?


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> IS this  the God Jews worship?
> 
> Is this the God Zionists worship?



^^^^^


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A national movement of a people today says nothing whatsoever about who Jesus was and is.
> 
> Jesus was never and is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> We are not talking about a national movement. We have quoted scripture after scripture and you have quoted, well yourself. Saying Jesus is not a Zionist is not proof. Give us a scripture where it says God did not promise the land to Israel FOREVER. Give us a scripture that says the deliverer will NOT come from ZION. Give us a scripture that says all Israel will NOT be saved. I have given you scripture that says all the above is true and all you can do is call me Satan


----------



## aris2chat

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> IS this  the God Jews worship?
> 
> Is this the God Zionists worship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
Click to expand...


If the three major religions believe in only one god.... then each see him from a different perspective, but they are looking at the same god.

You must know the story of the blind men and the elephant.  Each have limited information from their examination, but they each describing the same thing, or at least the part they feel, from their perspective.


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a closet Muslim. She really needs to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she's not in the closet when she's off the internet.  Her handlers have told her to act as if she's Christian as much as possible.  One of these day's Jihad Sherri's picture is going to be plastered all over the news as the latest Homeland Security bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they'll name a street after her in Gaza City.
Click to expand...

They might even dedicate a cell to her in Gitmo.


----------



## Bloodrock44

aris2chat said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> IS this  the God Jews worship?
> 
> Is this the God Zionists worship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the three major religions believe in only one god.... then each see him from a different perspective, but they are looking at the same god.
> 
> You must know the story of the blind men and the elephant.  Each have limited information from their examination, but they each describing the same thing, or at least the part they feel, from their perspective.
Click to expand...


This may be true. But I'm counting on each to give an honest description and not spout lying propaganda.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan has proven nothing, he is the deceiver and liar and accuser and no truth lies in Satan.



You should know, sherriliar - you're the one who follows Satan!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> 
> I have a wonderful idea,  Sherri----you need to see the land of your  IN-LAWS-----go to
> Iran and ----encounter as many people as you can-----by any and all media ---and
> deliver your noble message.    Of course include the  "fact"  that belief that  Jesus is
> God and was crucified is an aboslute belief that all decent people have and those
> who do not will end up in HELL forever------just as all those dead  who did not since the
> crucifixion of Jesus-----are in HELL where they belong.     You could try going to the local
> cemetaries to spit on the graves of those dead muslims who are now in hell where you know
> they belong


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> IS this  the God Jews worship?
> 
> Is this the God Zionists worship?


What a fucking stooopid moron Jihad Sherri is.  Jesus was a practicing Jew, that means he worshiped the same God Jews have been praying to since the beginning of Judaism.  It also means he believed in everything the Old Testament and the prophets have said before him (as he proclaimed himself), which includes Zionism.

Freak doesn't even know what it says.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> 
> I have a wonderful idea,  Sherri----you need to see the land of your  IN-LAWS-----go to
> Iran and ----encounter as many people as you can-----by any and all media ---and
> deliver your noble message.    Of course include the  "fact"  that belief that  Jesus is
> God and was crucified is an aboslute belief that all decent people have and those
> who do not will end up in HELL forever------just as all those dead  who did not since the
> crucifixion of Jesus-----are in HELL where they belong.     You could try going to the local
> cemetaries to spit on the graves of those dead muslims who are now in hell where you know
> they belong
> 
> 
> 
> If Jihad Sherri said these things in Iran?  Boy oh boy.  Well let me put it this way.  She'd get a straight ticket the the famous Evin prison aka house of horrors.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The only statement I made in my post is this

The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from ttheir sin.

And this is written in John 3:16. 

You call Jesus Satan.

You call Jesus a Zionist..

Logic 101

YOU call Zionists Satan. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> IS this  the God Jews worship?
> 
> Is this the God Zionists worship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.

FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Read Jesus words in John 3:16, open your eyes and ears to His words. He says He is the Son of God , the God  who sent Jesus to save man and give them eternal life.

This is the God Jesus believed in.

IS this the God practicing Jews believe in?




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God Jesus worshipped was the God who sent His only begotten Son to earth as a man to die on a cross to save man from their sin.
> 
> IS this  the God Jews worship?
> 
> Is this the God Zionists worship?
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking stooopid moron Jihad Sherri is.  Jesus was a practicing Jew, that means he worshiped the same God Jews have been praying to since the beginning of Judaism.  It also means he believed in everything the Old Testament and the prophets have said before him (as he proclaimed himself), which includes Zionism.
> 
> Freak doesn't even know what it says.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world but in order that the world might be saved through Him..John 3:17

These are Jesus own words describing the God He follows.

These are Jesus words, not the words of Satan.

All.you, that Satan does, is lie.

You call Jesus Satan.

There is no Truth in you, Satan.

Well, Satan, fuck you.




Bloodrock44 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the three major religions believe in only one god.... then each see him from a different perspective, but they are looking at the same god.
> 
> You must know the story of the blind men and the elephant.  Each have limited information from their examination, but they each describing the same thing, or at least the part they feel, from their perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be true. But I'm counting on each to give an honest description and not spout lying propaganda.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.



How very Christian of you Sherri. I'm sure Jesus is very proud. The readers will notice that all I did was quote scripture to prove my point. I asked Sherri to give scripture to prove her point and she could not. All she has is personal attacks and foul language. Thanks for showing us the true Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You called Jesus Satan and denied His words.

Luke 12*(English Standard Version)

Acknowledge Christ Before Men

8*&#8220;And I tell you,*everyone who acknowledges me before men, the Son of Man also will acknowledge*before the angels of God,*9*but*the one who denies me before men*will be denied*before the angels of God.10*And*everyone who speaks a word*against the Son of Man*will be forgiven, but the one who*blasphemes against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven.*11*And when they*bring you before the synagogues andthe rulers and*the authorities,*do not be anxious about how you should defend yourself or what you should say,*12*for the Holy Spirit will teach you in that very hour what you ought to say.&#8221;

Luke 12 ESV - Beware of the Leaven of the Pharisees - Bible Gateway




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very Christian of you Sherri. I'm sure Jesus is very proud. The readers will notice that all I did was quote scripture to prove my point. I asked Sherri to give scripture to prove her point and she could not. All she has is personal attacks and foul language. Thanks for showing us the true Sherri.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is the unforgivable sin, those are the words of Jesus. 

What does it say about one who does this? They are out of the reach of God.

They obviously have a different master.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You called Jesus Satan and denied His words.
> 
> Luke 12*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Acknowledge Christ Before Men
> 
> 8*And I tell you,*everyone who acknowledges me before men, the Son of Man also will acknowledge*before the angels of God,*9*but*the one who denies me before men*will be denied*before the angels of God.10*And*everyone who speaks a word*against the Son of Man*will be forgiven, but the one who*blasphemes against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven.*11*And when they*bring you before the synagogues andthe rulers and*the authorities,*do not be anxious about how you should defend yourself or what you should say,*12*for the Holy Spirit will teach you in that very hour what you ought to say.
> 
> Luke 12 ESV - Beware of the Leaven of the Pharisees - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very Christian of you Sherri. I'm sure Jesus is very proud. The readers will notice that all I did was quote scripture to prove my point. I asked Sherri to give scripture to prove her point and she could not. All she has is personal attacks and foul language. Thanks for showing us the true Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why do you have to lie Sherri? I would never call Jesus Satan. I called you Satan because YOU deny God's word. You are the one who says the OT is no longer valid. You are deflecting from the subject. I'm still waiting for you to give scripture refuting Paul's words. Paul says all Israel will be saved. Paul says the deliverer will come from ZION. Why are you calling the apostle Paul a liar when you say his words are not true? You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is the unforgivable sin, those are the words of Jesus.
> 
> What does it say about one who does this? They are out of the reach of God.
> 
> They obviously have a different master.



Now you are trolling and deflecting from the subject at hand because you cannot refute the truth. I'm sorry you are having a meltdown. Maybe you need a break to get your thought together so you can stay on subject which is Jesus is a Zionist and not blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. Start another thread if you want to discuss that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The only statement I made in that post you responded to were Jesus own words, so you called Jesus Satan




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You called Jesus Satan and denied His words.
> 
> Luke 12*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Acknowledge Christ Before Men
> 
> 8*And I tell you,*everyone who acknowledges me before men, the Son of Man also will acknowledge*before the angels of God,*9*but*the one who denies me before men*will be denied*before the angels of God.10*And*everyone who speaks a word*against the Son of Man*will be forgiven, but the one who*blasphemes against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven.*11*And when they*bring you before the synagogues andthe rulers and*the authorities,*do not be anxious about how you should defend yourself or what you should say,*12*for the Holy Spirit will teach you in that very hour what you ought to say.
> 
> Luke 12 ESV - Beware of the Leaven of the Pharisees - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How very Christian of you Sherri. I'm sure Jesus is very proud. The readers will notice that all I did was quote scripture to prove my point. I asked Sherri to give scripture to prove her point and she could not. All she has is personal attacks and foul language. Thanks for showing us the true Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have to lie Sherri? I would never call Jesus Satan. I called you Satan because YOU deny God's word. You are the one who says the OT is no longer valid. You are deflecting from the subject. I'm still waiting for you to give scripture refuting Paul's words. Paul says all Israel will be saved. Paul says the deliverer will come from ZION. Why are you calling the apostle Paul a liar when you say his words are not true? You can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus does ask Christians to speak out when others speak falsely against Jesus and call Jesus Satan and Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit.

I already set forth Jesus words about this, found in Luke 12.

Other verses are Matthew 9:26


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, the thread is all about Satanic lies about Jesus, they start in the thread title and have been much expounded on in many posts by Satanic Zionist cultists. 

Satan, Jesus is not a Zionist.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is the unforgivable sin, those are the words of Jesus.
> 
> What does it say about one who does this? They are out of the reach of God.
> 
> They obviously have a different master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are trolling and deflecting from the subject at hand because you cannot refute the truth. I'm sorry you are having a meltdown. Maybe you need a break to get your thought together so you can stay on subject which is Jesus is a Zionist and not blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. Start another thread if you want to discuss that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The only statement I made in that post you responded to were Jesus own words, so you called Jesus Satan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You called Jesus Satan and denied His words.
> 
> Luke 12*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Acknowledge Christ Before Men
> 
> 8*And I tell you,*everyone who acknowledges me before men, the Son of Man also will acknowledge*before the angels of God,*9*but*the one who denies me before men*will be denied*before the angels of God.10*And*everyone who speaks a word*against the Son of Man*will be forgiven, but the one who*blasphemes against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven.*11*And when they*bring you before the synagogues andthe rulers and*the authorities,*do not be anxious about how you should defend yourself or what you should say,*12*for the Holy Spirit will teach you in that very hour what you ought to say.
> 
> Luke 12 ESV - Beware of the Leaven of the Pharisees - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to lie Sherri? I would never call Jesus Satan. I called you Satan because YOU deny God's word. You are the one who says the OT is no longer valid. You are deflecting from the subject. I'm still waiting for you to give scripture refuting Paul's words. Paul says all Israel will be saved. Paul says the deliverer will come from ZION. Why are you calling the apostle Paul a liar when you say his words are not true? You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Once again, I would never call Jesus Satan. The readers are intelligent enough to see that you're name calling does not win an argument. I have offered scripture and you have resorted to name calling because you cannot reasonably debate the issue. Get back with me when you have something other than vile names.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Stop slandering Jesus.

Jesus tells He is the Son of God.

Zionists do not believe this.

Jesus is not a Zionist.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only statement I made in that post you responded to were Jesus own words, so you called Jesus Satan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to lie Sherri? I would never call Jesus Satan. I called you Satan because YOU deny God's word. You are the one who says the OT is no longer valid. You are deflecting from the subject. I'm still waiting for you to give scripture refuting Paul's words. Paul says all Israel will be saved. Paul says the deliverer will come from ZION. Why are you calling the apostle Paul a liar when you say his words are not true? You can't have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, I would never call Jesus Satan. The readers are intelligent enough to see that you're name calling does not win an argument. I have offered scripture and you have resorted to name calling because you cannot reasonably debate the issue. Get back with me when you have something other than vile names.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stop slandering Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tells He is the Son of God.
> 
> Zionists do not believe this.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only statement I made in that post you responded to were Jesus own words, so you called Jesus Satan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I would never call Jesus Satan. The readers are intelligent enough to see that you're name calling does not win an argument. I have offered scripture and you have resorted to name calling because you cannot reasonably debate the issue. Get back with me when you have something other than vile names.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


More proof that the truth is not in you. I am a Zionist and I believe that Jesus is the son of God and the soon coming Messiah. Unlike you, I believe all the bible. You only believe what fits your agenda, which is Jew and Israel hatred. When the bible says all Israel will be saved, I believe it. You do not. When the bible says the deliverer will come from Zion, I believe it, you do not. The readers can see your hypocrisy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If you believed in Jesus you would believe in His words and who He says He was and is.

If you believed in Jesus you would not attribute to Him words He, Jesus, never said and an identity He never claimed for Himself. 

Can Jesus speak for Himself? Yes

Does Jesus speak for Himself? Yes

We now each of us choose whether we believe Jesus, and what He said about who He was and who He is.






Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tells He is the Son of God.
> 
> Zionists do not believe this.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I would never call Jesus Satan. The readers are intelligent enough to see that you're name calling does not win an argument. I have offered scripture and you have resorted to name calling because you cannot reasonably debate the issue. Get back with me when you have something other than vile names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More proof that the truth is not in you. I am a Zionist and I believe that Jesus is the son of God and the soon coming Messiah. Unlike you, I believe all the bible. You only believe what fits your agenda, which is Jew and Israel hatred. When the bible says all Israel will be saved, I believe it. You do not. When the bible says the deliverer will come from Zion, I believe it, you do not. The readers can see your hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is Idolatry.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Bible, certain verses written by the Apostle Paul, can be interpreted as saying all will be saved, in Romans, all Jews and Gentiles. 

But Jesus clearly says belief in Him is required for Salvation in John 3:16. 

Whether all will ultimately be saved or not, in some manner which remains a mystery, in this physical life or after death, has absolutely nothing to do with the slanderous Satanic claim being made that Jesus is a Zionist. 

No words of Jesus support the Satanic claim being made that Jesus is a Zionist, nor do the words of Paul support this claim.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Bible, certain verses written by the Apostle Paul, can be interpreted as saying all will be saved, in Romans, all Jews and Gentiles.
> 
> But Jesus clearly says belief in Him is required for Salvation in John 3:16.
> 
> Whether all will ultimately be saved or not, in some manner which remains a mystery, in this physical life or after death, has absolutely nothing to do with the slanderous Satanic claim being made that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> No words of Jesus support the Satanic claim being made that Jesus is a Zionist, nor do the words of Paul support this claim.



The readers can plainly see you twist and slant your interpretation to fit your Jew hating agenda. Paul clearly states all Israel will be saved. In order for all Israel to be saved, there must be an Israel to be saved. You clearly don't believe there is an Israel. Paul also clearly states the deliverer will come from ZION. Either you believe scripture or you don't. Obviously you don't. If you can't even agree with scripture you say you do, then the readers can see your agenda and there is no reason to continue a discussion if you can't stay on subject with honest debate.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stop slandering Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tells He is the Son of God.
> 
> Zionists do not believe this.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only statement I made in that post you responded to were Jesus own words, so you called Jesus Satan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I would never call Jesus Satan. The readers are intelligent enough to see that you're name calling does not win an argument. I have offered scripture and you have resorted to name calling because you cannot reasonably debate the issue. Get back with me when you have something other than vile names.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 You do realise that those you defend don't see Jesus as the son of God, nor do they believe that he gave his life to save mankind. They say that he was a minor prophet, and not a very good one at that. 
 Many Zionists believe that Jesus was the son of God and that he died for the sake of mankind. They also believe that the Jews have the right to live behind safe and secure borders on land that is theirs and to be able to defend themselves from attack.

You having been seduced by the dark side believes that the Jews should be wiped out and removed from the pages of history, but you forget that the Gods you worship are JEWISH and that they will also be eradicated leaving you an empty shell.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If you believed in Jesus you would believe in His words and who He says He was and is.
> 
> If you believed in Jesus you would not attribute to Him words He, Jesus, never said and an identity He never claimed for Himself.
> 
> Can Jesus speak for Himself? Yes
> 
> Does Jesus speak for Himself? Yes
> 
> We now each of us choose whether we believe Jesus, and what He said about who He was and who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tells He is the Son of God.
> 
> Zionists do not believe this.
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that the truth is not in you. I am a Zionist and I believe that Jesus is the son of God and the soon coming Messiah. Unlike you, I believe all the bible. You only believe what fits your agenda, which is Jew and Israel hatred. When the bible says all Israel will be saved, I believe it. You do not. When the bible says the deliverer will come from Zion, I believe it, you do not. The readers can see your hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 And at every turn he pronounced that he was a JEW and his prophesy's were about the Jewish people and lost kingdom, how God would one day return the land of Israel to the Jews and make them strong again. Maybe you are refusing to read those aspects of the Bible because you are not a true Christian, but just some heathen Satanist that practises the black arts. DO you dance naked at the full moon and dig up the bodies of babies to make your magic potions ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3

Jesus Teaches Nicodemus

10*You are Israels teacher,*said Jesus,*and do you not understand these things?*11*Very truly I tell you, we speak of what we know,*and we testify to what we have seen, but still you people do not accept our testimony.*12*I have spoken to you of earthly things and you do not believe; how then will you believe if I speak of heavenly things?*13*No one has ever gone into heaven*except the one who came from heaventhe Son of Man.[e]*14*Just as Moses lifted up the snake in the wilderness,*so the Son of Man must be lifted up,[f]*15*that everyone who believes*may have eternal life in him.[g]

16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.*17*For God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.*18*Whoever believes in him is not condemned,*but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of Gods one and only Son.*19*This is the verdict: Light*has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil.20*Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed.*21*But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believed in Jesus you would believe in His words and who He says He was and is.
> 
> If you believed in Jesus you would not attribute to Him words He, Jesus, never said and an identity He never claimed for Himself.
> 
> Can Jesus speak for Himself? Yes
> 
> Does Jesus speak for Himself? Yes
> 
> We now each of us choose whether we believe Jesus, and what He said about who He was and who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that the truth is not in you. I am a Zionist and I believe that Jesus is the son of God and the soon coming Messiah. Unlike you, I believe all the bible. You only believe what fits your agenda, which is Jew and Israel hatred. When the bible says all Israel will be saved, I believe it. You do not. When the bible says the deliverer will come from Zion, I believe it, you do not. The readers can see your hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at every turn he pronounced that he was a JEW and his prophesy's were about the Jewish people and lost kingdom, how God would one day return the land of Israel to the Jews and make them strong again. Maybe you are refusing to read those aspects of the Bible because you are not a true Christian, but just some heathen Satanist that practises the black arts. DO you dance naked at the full moon and dig up the bodies of babies to make your magic potions ?
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is the unforgivable sin, those are the words of Jesus.
> 
> What does it say about one who does this? They are out of the reach of God.
> 
> They obviously have a different master.



Claiming to have the Holy Spirit indwelling in oneself while spewing obscenities and addressing other people as 'Satan' is blaspheming the Holy Spirit.  Look to your own soul, sherrishitflinger!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus never says I am a Jew.

He says He is the Son of God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Do you believe Jesus is the Son of God?



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is the unforgivable sin, those are the words of Jesus.
> 
> What does it say about one who does this? They are out of the reach of God.
> 
> They obviously have a different master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming to have the Holy Spirit indwelling in oneself while spewing obscenities and addressing other people as 'Satan' is blaspheming the Holy Spirit.  Look to your own soul, sherrishitflinger!
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Phoneall:  Please, let's not be disrespecting those poor heathen Satanists by suggesting they're like the sherriKKKins!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I give you Jesus very own words and you keep rejecting them. 



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible, certain verses written by the Apostle Paul, can be interpreted as saying all will be saved, in Romans, all Jews and Gentiles.
> 
> But Jesus clearly says belief in Him is required for Salvation in John 3:16.
> 
> Whether all will ultimately be saved or not, in some manner which remains a mystery, in this physical life or after death, has absolutely nothing to do with the slanderous Satanic claim being made that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> No words of Jesus support the Satanic claim being made that Jesus is a Zionist, nor do the words of Paul support this claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can plainly see you twist and slant your interpretation to fit your Jew hating agenda. Paul clearly states all Israel will be saved. In order for all Israel to be saved, there must be an Israel to be saved. You clearly don't believe there is an Israel. Paul also clearly states the deliverer will come from ZION. Either you believe scripture or you don't. Obviously you don't. If you can't even agree with scripture you say you do, then the readers can see your agenda and there is no reason to continue a discussion if you can't stay on subject with honest debate.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never says I am a Jew.
> 
> He says He is the Son of God.



By going to the synagogue and the Temple to pray, Jesus was publically proclaiming his Judaism.


----------



## MHunterB

"I give you Jesus very own words and you keep rejecting them. "

NO:  people are just trying to clean your filth off of the words of Jesus, because you are so very disgusting and vile.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.


Wow!  I'm taking a week's vacation during the next full moon. Looks like Sherria has been hobnobbing with Reverend Wright.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus, the Son of God, behold His words, Zionist


John 3

5*Jesus answered,*

16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.*17*For God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.*18*Whoever believes in him is not condemned,*but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of Gods one and only Son.*19*This is the verdict: Light*has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil.20*Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed.*21*But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway





MHunterB said:


> "I give you Jesus very own words and you keep rejecting them. "
> 
> NO:  people are just trying to clean your filth off of the words of Jesus, because you are so very disgusting and vile.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 4*(New International Version)

13*Jesus answered,*Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again,*14*but whoever drinks the water I give them will never thirst.Indeed, the water I give them will become in them a spring of waterwelling up to eternal life.

John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I'm taking a week's vacation during the next full moon. Looks like Sherria has been hobnobbing with Reverend Wright.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.


By now it should be more than evident that it is more than one person posting behind this member name. 

If talks like an Iranian Islamist, swears like an Iranian Hezbollah Islamist, and even lies like one, then you better not step on it, you'll get dog shit on the bottom of your shoes.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I'm taking a week's vacation during the next full moon. Looks like Sherria has been hobnobbing with Reverend Wright.
Click to expand...


I am really shocked that a Southern lady would use language like that.  I always thought that when they meant that, they just said "Well bless your little heart."  Maybe Mrs. Sherri is like the woman in Three Faces of Eve and has multiple personalities.  One of her personalities seemed engrossed with the Devil.  Could she actually be a worshipper of the Devil and doesn't want anyone to know here?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I'm taking a week's vacation during the next full moon. Looks like Sherria has been hobnobbing with Reverend Wright.
Click to expand...

Just a shift change. Now it's Mahmoud posting.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I'm taking a week's vacation during the next full moon. Looks like Sherria has been hobnobbing with Reverend Wright.
Click to expand...


Yep Hoss, she claims to be a follower of Jesus and is "indwelt by the Holy Spirit", and then says "fuck you satanic scumbag." I think the readers are intelligent enough to see that Satanic Sherri is not what she claims to be.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.


Whoo-hoo!  Jihad Sherri, may we help you choose the color of your suicide belt?  

I think brown goes well with the shit you're peddling here.


----------



## Roudy

Hey FREAK!  Let me repeat....

Jesus is Zionist, so is the New Testament, Old Testament, and yes even the Koran. 

And there ain't NOTHING you can say or do that will change that.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 4*(New International Version)
> 
> 13*Jesus answered,*&#8220;Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again,*14*but whoever drinks the water I give them will never thirst.Indeed, the water I give them will become in them a spring of waterwelling up to eternal life.&#8221;
> 
> John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> well-----I read that cute little story------recounted in greek by some annonymous
> person who was added to the "JOHN"   stuff---------It is very nice----reminds me of
> lots of stories in the  "old" testament-------healings by 'prophets'   like  Elijjah   etc etc.
> 
> but what is your point,  sherri regarding this story documented LEGEND style?
> The author seems to be making it clear that HE was not there.
> 
> A few months ago you made it clear that you have no idea just what a
> SAMARITAN  is         I do----in fact I was in communication with one---
> for sevearl weeks------a few years ago.     Feel free to ask questions
> 
> for your edification-----the "prophets"    often present their writings as
> "this is what the lord says......"   ------the language is a bit nebulous----
> they do not usually describe "visions" ----or present the stuff as actual
> conversations.    Do you have any idea as to what the Jerusalem allusion
> meant in the story?      Do you know anything about   EZRA? and the
> very significant effect that the  "BABYLONIAN"   captivity and the  ALREADY
> existing  DIASPORA     had on Judaism?  -----very fascinating stuff------
> feel free to ask questions


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 4*(New International Version)
> 
> 13*Jesus answered,*&#8220;Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again,*14*but whoever drinks the water I give them will never thirst.Indeed, the water I give them will become in them a spring of waterwelling up to eternal life.&#8221;
> 
> John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> well-----I read that cute little story------recounted in greek by some annonymous
> person who was added to the "JOHN"   stuff---------It is very nice----reminds me of
> lots of stories in the  "old" testament-------healings by 'prophets'   like  Elijjah   etc etc.
> 
> but what is your point,  sherri regarding this story documented LEGEND style?
> The author seems to be making it clear that HE was not there.
> 
> A few months ago you made it clear that you have no idea just what a
> SAMARITAN  is         I do----in fact I was in communication with one---
> for sevearl weeks------a few years ago.     Feel free to ask questions
> 
> for your edification-----the "prophets"    often present their writings as
> "this is what the lord says......"   ------the language is a bit nebulous----
> they do not usually describe "visions" ----or present the stuff as actual
> conversations.    Do you have any idea as to what the Jerusalem allusion
> meant in the story?      Do you know anything about   EZRA? and the
> very significant effect that the  "BABYLONIAN"   captivity and the  ALREADY
> existing  DIASPORA     had on Judaism?  -----very fascinating stuff------
> feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Jihad Sherri alone. She keeps posting irrelevant biblical verses and avoids the ones that clearly point to Jesus being a Zionist.  No if's and's or buts.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Gospels declare Jesus is Messiah. 


Luke 9

Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah

18*Once when Jesus was praying*in private and his disciples were with him, he asked them,*Who do the crowds say I am?

19*They replied, Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, that one of the prophets of long ago has come back to life.

20*But what about you?*he asked.*Who do you say I am?

Peter answered, Gods Messiah.

Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway




Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 4*(New International Version)
> 
> 13*Jesus answered,*Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again,*14*but whoever drinks the water I give them will never thirst.Indeed, the water I give them will become in them a spring of waterwelling up to eternal life.
> 
> John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> well-----I read that cute little story------recounted in greek by some annonymous
> person who was added to the "JOHN"   stuff---------It is very nice----reminds me of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of stories in the  "old" testament-------healings by 'prophets'   like  Elijjah   etc etc.
> 
> but what is your point,  sherri regarding this story documented LEGEND style?
> The author seems to be making it clear that HE was not there.
> 
> A few months ago you made it clear that you have no idea just what a
> SAMARITAN  is         I do----in fact I was in communication with one---
> for sevearl weeks------a few years ago.     Feel free to ask questions
> 
> for your edification-----the "prophets"    often present their writings as
> "this is what the lord says......"   ------the language is a bit nebulous----
> they do not usually describe "visions" ----or present the stuff as actual
> conversations.    Do you have any idea as to what the Jerusalem allusion
> meant in the story?      Do you know anything about   EZRA? and the
> very significant effect that the  "BABYLONIAN"   captivity and the  ALREADY
> existing  DIASPORA     had on Judaism?  -----very fascinating stuff------
> feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Jihad Sherri alone. She keeps posting irrelevant biblical verses and avoids the ones that clearly point to Jesus being a Zionist.  No if's and's or buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Gospels declare Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> 
> Luke 9
> 
> Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah
> 
> 18*Once when Jesus was praying*in private and his disciples were with him, he asked them,*&#8220;Who do the crowds say I am?&#8221;
> 
> 19*They replied, &#8220;Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, that one of the prophets of long ago has come back to life.&#8221;
> 
> 20*&#8220;But what about you?&#8221;*he asked.*&#8220;Who do you say I am?&#8221;
> 
> Peter answered, &#8220;God&#8217;s Messiah.&#8221;
> 
> Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Jihad Sherri alone. She keeps posting irrelevant biblical verses and avoids the ones that clearly point to Jesus being a Zionist.  No if's and's or buts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah so?  Christians claim Jesus is the Messiah?!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG! Breaking news!  Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Christianity claims Jesus the Zionist Jew was the Messiah according to the Old Testament.
> 
> Dipshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never says I am a Jew.
> 
> He says He is the Son of God.





 Here you go Magda the words from the bible that show he was a Pharisee Jew, born of the Jewish God Yahweh

Bible Study: Was Jesus a Jew?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels declare Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> 
> Luke 9
> 
> Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah
> 
> 18*Once when Jesus was praying*in private and his disciples were with him, he asked them,*Who do the crowds say I am?
> 
> 19*They replied, Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, that one of the prophets of long ago has come back to life.
> 
> 20*But what about you?*he asked.*Who do you say I am?
> 
> Peter answered, Gods Messiah.
> 
> Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Yeah so?  Christians claim Jesus is the Messiah?!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG! Breaking news!  Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Christianity claims Jesus the Zionist Jew was the Messiah according to the Old Testament.
> 
> Dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri never read the bible------be honest-----did YOU read   the  ODYSSEY?---
> or   MOBY DICK?           I did-----because I really liked to read as a kid-----
> but MOST people simply do not read big books.     When I was in college----
> the freshman    "HISTORY OF WESTERN CIV."  class was mandatory-----tne
> the  Prof was a known hardnose.   ------with a weird sense of humor.
> For example---EVERY YEAR he changed the assigned  history text----so that
> there would be no "second hand"   books available.      We used to write our
> tests in little   lines note books   ---"blue books"       He was known to open the
> first one handed in------read a bit and BURST OUT LAUGHING ---
> 
> When I took the miserable course----he assigned TWO  extra reading books----
> one a nice easy baby anthropology/psychology thing called  -----
> THE PEOPLE OF GREAT RUSSIA--------and the other ---a big thick thing
> done by a really dull  economist/polysci   figure   BAKUNIN .   Word went about
> quickly    "forget BAKUNIN-----every year on the final he gives a choice ---
> "discuss ONE of the books"       Well----I bought it so I read it ----lucky me...
> when the test came up he comments    (lol)  "you thought you could get away
> with not reading  BAKUNIN"-------the required essay excluded choice----
> BAKUNIN OR NOTHING
> 
> see?    lots of people do not like to read------I think sherri does not
> like to read----------she probably got thru school on  "classic comics"
> including  the classic comic     "bible"
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God discloses and declares that Jesus is His Son.

Luke 9

The Transfiguration

28*About eight days after Jesus said this, he took Peter, John and James*with him and went up onto a mountain to pray.*29*As he was praying, the appearance of his face changed, and his clothes became as bright as a flash of lightning.*30*Two men, Moses and Elijah, appeared in glorious splendor, talking with Jesus.*31*They spoke about his departure,[a]*which he was about to bring to fulfillment at Jerusalem.*32*Peter and his companions were very sleepy,*but when they became fully awake, they saw his glory and the two men standing with him.*33*As the men were leaving Jesus, Peter said to him, &#8220;Master,*it is good for us to be here. Let us put up three shelters&#8212;one for you, one for Moses and one for Elijah.&#8221; (He did not know what he was saying.)

34*While he was speaking, a cloud appeared and covered them, and they were afraid as they entered the cloud.*35*A voice came from the cloud, saying, &#8220;This is my Son, whom I have chosen;*listen to him.&#8221;36*When the voice had spoken, they found that Jesus was alone. The disciples kept this to themselves and did not tell anyone at that time what they had seen.

Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels declare Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> 
> Luke 9
> 
> Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah
> 
> 18*Once when Jesus was praying*in private and his disciples were with him, he asked them,*&#8220;Who do the crowds say I am?&#8221;
> 
> 19*They replied, &#8220;Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, that one of the prophets of long ago has come back to life.&#8221;
> 
> 20*&#8220;But what about you?&#8221;*he asked.*&#8220;Who do you say I am?&#8221;
> 
> Peter answered, &#8220;God&#8217;s Messiah.&#8221;
> 
> Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Yeah so?  Christians claim Jesus is the Messiah?!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG! Breaking news!  Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Christianity claims Jesus the Zionist Jew was the Messiah according to the Old Testament.
> 
> Dipshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sherri, why don't you post in the religion forum.  You will have much more discussion there.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus, the Son of God, behold His words, Zionist
> 
> 
> John 3
> 
> 5*Jesus answered,*
> 
> 16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.*17*For God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.*18*Whoever believes in him is not condemned,*but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of Gods one and only Son.*19*This is the verdict: Light*has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil.20*Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed.*21*But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I give you Jesus very own words and you keep rejecting them. "
> 
> NO:  people are just trying to clean your filth off of the words of Jesus, because you are so very disgusting and vile.
Click to expand...





 Are you dancing round an upside down cross naked while you post your false words


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Gospels declare Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> 
> Luke 9
> 
> Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah
> 
> 18*Once when Jesus was praying*in private and his disciples were with him, he asked them,*Who do the crowds say I am?
> 
> 19*They replied, Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, that one of the prophets of long ago has come back to life.
> 
> 20*But what about you?*he asked.*Who do you say I am?
> 
> Peter answered, Gods Messiah.
> 
> Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Jihad Sherri alone. She keeps posting irrelevant biblical verses and avoids the ones that clearly point to Jesus being a Zionist.  No if's and's or buts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those of his followers, the ones preceding him don't. In other words it is only the Christian extremists that think the way you do, the rest know that he was a Pharisee Jew. Which means that he was a teacher of the Hebrew religion and a zionist
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I was not the one who started this thread about Jesus here in this forum. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri, why don't you post in the religion forum.  You will have much more discussion there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

True Christians believe the words Jesus spoke. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospels declare Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> 
> Luke 9
> 
> Peter Declares That Jesus Is the Messiah
> 
> 18*Once when Jesus was praying*in private and his disciples were with him, he asked them,*Who do the crowds say I am?
> 
> 19*They replied, Some say John the Baptist;*others say Elijah; and still others, that one of the prophets of long ago has come back to life.
> 
> 20*But what about you?*he asked.*Who do you say I am?
> 
> Peter answered, Gods Messiah.
> 
> Luke 9 NIV - Jesus Sends Out the Twelve - When Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those of his followers, the ones preceding him don't. In other words it is only the Christian extremists that think the way you do, the rest know that he was a Pharisee Jew. Which means that he was a teacher of the Hebrew religion and a zionist
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Straight out of The New Testament,  it is written, Jesus is God's Messiah.  

True Christians believe in the Truth written in The New Testament. 

That is why we call ourselves Christians,  we follow the teachings of Christ.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Straight out of The New Testament,  it is written, Jesus is God's Messiah.
> 
> True Christians believe in the Truth written in The New Testament.




ATTENTION ALL PERSONS WHO CALL THEMSELVES  'CHRISTIANS'----
    SHERRI HAS DEFINED YOUR RELIGION FOR YOU BY VIRTUE OF 
    HER VERY OWN INSPIRED INTERPRETATION OF THE BIBLE----
    WHICH SHE NEVER ACTUALLY READ.    SHE FIRMLY ASSERTS 
    THAT WHEN A PERSON SHE CALLS  'JESUS'   SAID  ---I WILL NOT 
    CHANGE A    "YUD"   (JOT IN GREEK)    FROM THE 'OLD' TESTAMENT---
    HE REALLY MEANT  --------UHM    ****OUT WITH THE OLD AND 
    IN WITH THE NEW****    ----even without actually knowing how the  
    NEW TESTAMENT  would wind up


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God discloses and declares that Jesus is His Son.
> 
> Luke 9
> 
> 
> Luke never met Jesus.    His writings are HERESAY     Luke did not even speak
> aramaic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christians believe in The New Testament and follow the teachings of Jesus Christ written there.

That is the Jesus who clearly tells all in His very own words that He is the Son of God and tells noone He is a Zionist, because He is not a Zionist.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was not the one who started this thread about Jesus here in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, why don't you post in the religion forum.  You will have much more discussion there.
Click to expand...


Just a suggestion since you enjoy these religion conversations that you may get some enjoyment from starting threads in the religion forum.  Yes, you didn't start the thread, but you often quote scriptures and it would be interesting to see how you and others react in the correct forum about them.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians believe in The New Testament and follow the teachings of Jesus Christ written there.
> 
> That is the Jesus who clearly tells all in His very own words that He is the Son of God and tells noone He is a Zionist, because He is not a Zionist.




In hebrew and aramaic jewish writings   ALL MEN are the SONS OF GOD and ALL 
WOMEN are the  DAUGHTERS OF GOD         Jesus would have no more need to say 
"I AM A ZIONIST"-------than you would to say  "I AM A JIHADO FASCIST"    By 
virtue of his words and his actions he was clearly and obviously a zionist------and 
you are clearly a jihado fascist.       Did Jesus say   "I AM AN OMNIVORE"???---
well----he did eat and he seems to have eaten both bread and fish-----I can 
logically assume he was an OMNIVORE-----

the concept of people ----CREATED IN THE IMAGE OF GOD-----is and was not 
universal-------it is actually a jewish innovation and remains a jewish innovation. 

In Judaism there are no  OTHER   SUPERNATURAL beings -----of independent action---
other than  ----the  GOD---described in Genesis----the single creator.    Even the angels 
are NOT OF INDEPENDENT action like your     "GOD OF HELL"

image of God----is not a corporeal description-----it actually refers to 
a being with FREEDOM OF CHOICE------to discern ---right from wrong and 
CHOOSE     RIGHT               You have a  "god"   named   "the devil"---
which has freedom of choice and chooses  EVIL


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight out of The New Testament,  it is written, Jesus is God's Messiah.
> 
> True Christians believe in the Truth written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION ALL PERSONS WHO CALL THEMSELVES  'CHRISTIANS'----
> SHERRI HAS DEFINED YOUR RELIGION FOR YOU BY VIRTUE OF
> HER VERY OWN INSPIRED INTERPRETATION OF THE BIBLE----
> WHICH SHE NEVER ACTUALLY READ.    SHE FIRMLY ASSERTS
> THAT WHEN A PERSON SHE CALLS  'JESUS'   SAID  ---I WILL NOT
> CHANGE A    "YUD"   (JOT IN GREEK)    FROM THE 'OLD' TESTAMENT---
> HE REALLY MEANT  --------UHM    ****OUT WITH THE OLD AND
> IN WITH THE NEW****    ----even without actually knowing how the
> NEW TESTAMENT  would wind up
Click to expand...


The way Mrs, Sherri is carrying on about this shows that she can't stand the thought that Jesus might have been a Zionist because as we all are aware of by now, Mrs. Sherri just hates those Zionists.  I really don't know why she doesn't take her act to the Religion forum.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri: 





> true Christians believe the words Jesus spoke


Then you aren't a true Christian. Jesus said he totally believed in each and every word of the Old Testament. You don't.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I repeat, I was not the one starting a thread about Jesus in the Middle East forum. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not the one who started this thread about Jesus here in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, why don't you post in the religion forum.  You will have much more discussion there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion since you enjoy these religion conversations that you may get some enjoyment from starting threads in the religion forum.  Yes, you didn't start the thread, but you often quote scriptures and it would be interesting to see how you and others react in the correct forum about them.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says He is the Son of God and I, a Christian, believe His words.

DOES Zionist Roudy believe Jesus is the Son of God?




Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true Christians believe the words Jesus spoke
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a true Christian. Jesus said he totally believed in each and every word of the Old Testament. You don't.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians believe in The New Testament and follow the teachings of Jesus Christ written there.
> 
> That is the Jesus who clearly tells all in His very own words that He is the Son of God and tells noone He is a Zionist, because He is not a Zionist.


This despite the fact that Jesus said he believed in the Old Testament, a ZIONIST book, and all the references to Zion in the New Testament as the location of Jesus' second coming.  You cannot reconcile THAT, and then turn around and say Jesus and the New Testament aren't Zionist. 

As usual you have nothing but your wishful bigoted thinking. Just empty blather and lies and false interpretations. 

Jesus was a Zionist and so is the New Testament. Get over it. It is what it is.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

And I repeat that you would love a debate in the religion section.  Otherwise we may well be convinced you only care about you terrorist friends in Gaza/PA controlled areas.  No worries though.  It just goes to show that you cannot hack any debates about your religious beliefs as it doesn't involve Israel.  Just suggesting you broaden your horizons a bit, but then again, if you are happy showing yourself up to be the fool you are on here then that is fine.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I repeat, I was not the one starting a thread about Jesus in the Middle East forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not the one who started this thread about Jesus here in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion since you enjoy these religion conversations that you may get some enjoyment from starting threads in the religion forum.  Yes, you didn't start the thread, but you often quote scriptures and it would be interesting to see how you and others react in the correct forum about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says He is the Son of God and I, a Christian, believe His words.
> 
> DOES Zionist Roudy believe Jesus is the Son of God?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true Christians believe the words Jesus spoke
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a true Christian. Jesus said he totally believed in each and every word of the Old Testament. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No I don't.  And neither do 4.5 billion people.  I believe he was a great man, a selfless philanthropist who's mission was to help people, and the world has a lot to learn from him.  The changes or the reforms he was seeking to make Judaism more inclusive and not so literal were met with resistance over 2000 years ago, (as expected). But they are already in practice today in most of the Jewish faith. Majority of Jews practice Reform Judaism in the US, Israel, and Europe.  

He was however a Zionist Jew like all the Judeans were at the time.

And then again there are people like Jihad Sherri who use Jesus' words and the teachings of the New Testament to hate Jesus' people, the Jews. Nothing new there.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true Christians believe the words Jesus spoke
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a true Christian. Jesus said he totally believed in each and every word of the Old Testament. You don't.
Click to expand...



There is no question in my mind---that the jesus depicted in the New Testament---
which is the ONE AND ONLY account we have of him------would NEVER HAVE SAID 
   "OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW"        The  "out with"----that he very 
   clearly advocated was ----"OUT WITH THE ROMANS" -----and the foreign elements 
   which descecrated  the Temple      Jesus was,  for his time----a man right on the mark---
   of pharisee thinking-----a real son of   EZRA and HILLEL------and like his successor in 
   the creed----bar kochba and so many others----even hailed as a  "messiah"  ----
   a leader destined to save Israel from------jihado-like filth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says He is the Son of God and I, a Christian, believe His words.
> 
> DOES Zionist Roudy believe Jesus is the Son of God?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> Then you aren't a true Christian. Jesus said he totally believed in each and every word of the Old Testament. You don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't.  And neither do 4.5 billion people.  I believe he was a great man, a selfless philanthropist who's mission was to help people, and the world has a lot to learn from him.  The changes or the reforms he was seeking to make Judaism more inclusive and not so literal were met with resistance over 2000 years ago, (as expected). But they are already in practice today in most of the Jewish faith. Majority of Jews practice Reform Judaism in the US, Israel, and Europe.
> 
> He was however a Zionist Jew like all the Judeans were at the time.
> 
> And then again there are people like Jihad Sherri who use Jesus' words and the teachings of the New Testament to hate Jesus' people, the Jews. Nothing new there.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It seems like you want to talk on the religious forum, well why are you not there?



Sweet_Caroline said:


> And I repeat that you would love a debate in the religion section.  Otherwise we may well be convinced you only care about you terrorist friends in Gaza/PA controlled areas.  No worries though.  It just goes to show that you cannot hack any debates about your religious beliefs as it doesn't involve Israel.  Just suggesting you broaden your horizons a bit, but then again, if you are happy showing yourself up to be the fool you are on here then that is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat, I was not the one starting a thread about Jesus in the Middle East forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion since you enjoy these religion conversations that you may get some enjoyment from starting threads in the religion forum.  Yes, you didn't start the thread, but you often quote scriptures and it would be interesting to see how you and others react in the correct forum about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true Christians believe the words Jesus spoke
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a true Christian. Jesus said he totally believed in each and every word of the Old Testament. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question in my mind---that the jesus depicted in the New Testament---
> which is the ONE AND ONLY account we have of him------would NEVER HAVE SAID
> "OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW"        The  "out with"----that he very
> clearly advocated was ----"OUT WITH THE ROMANS" -----and the foreign elements
> which descecrated  the Temple      Jesus was,  for his time----a man right on the mark---
> of pharisee thinking-----a real son of   EZRA and HILLEL------and like his successor in
> the creed----bar kochba and so many others----even hailed as a  "messiah"  ----
> a leader destined to save Israel from------jihado-like filth
Click to expand...

Irosie, the differences between Judaism and Christianity are very little in my opinion. Which is why the Koran says to not trust either, because they are one and the same in the eyes of Islam.

I had a discussion with a Christian preacher during a business transaction once, he said our difference can be resolved very easily.  If the Messiah were to appear today in Zion as predicted, we would simply ask him, "is this your first or second coming?"  Problem solved.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

I don't talk about Christianity but you do, that's why.  Carry on.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It seems like you want to talk on the religious forum, well why are you not there?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I repeat that you would love a debate in the religion section.  Otherwise we may well be convinced you only care about you terrorist friends in Gaza/PA controlled areas.  No worries though.  It just goes to show that you cannot hack any debates about your religious beliefs as it doesn't involve Israel.  Just suggesting you broaden your horizons a bit, but then again, if you are happy showing yourself up to be the fool you are on here then that is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat, I was not the one starting a thread about Jesus in the Middle East forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says He is the Son of God and I, a Christian, believe His words.
> 
> DOES Zionist Roudy believe Jesus is the Son of God?
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't.  And neither do 4.5 billion people.  I believe he was a great man, a selfless philanthropist who's mission was to help people, and the world has a lot to learn from him.  The changes or the reforms he was seeking to make Judaism more inclusive and not so literal were met with resistance over 2000 years ago, (as expected). But they are already in practice today in most of the Jewish faith. Majority of Jews practice Reform Judaism in the US, Israel, and Europe.
> 
> He was however a Zionist Jew like all the Judeans were at the time.
> 
> And then again there are people like Jihad Sherri who use Jesus' words and the teachings of the New Testament to hate Jesus' people, the Jews. Nothing new there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So?  Christians believe Jesus is the Messiah. 

The Messiah in the New Testament is the fulfillment of the Messiah of the Old. Which would make Him a Zionist.  Are you that dumb not to understand this simple concept?  Jesus appeared as the Messiah of the Old Testament, he even rode into Jerusalem in a donkey, etc.

As I said before, you can't stand the truth because it undercuts your whole warped ideology built on hatred and lies. Just come out and say you're a Muslim convert and get it over it. It's more than obvious who you are.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Don't all Muslim's want Christians to become Muslims?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn 
I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.

*FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.*

Just want to remind everyone that Sherri claims to be a Christian. Are these the words of a Christian?


----------



## irosie91

Bloodrock44 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> *FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.*
> 
> Just want to remind everyone that Sherri claims to be a Christian. Are these the words of a Christian?



Lots of people claim to be  "christian"     Magda Goebbels was not only "christian"--
but a church goer-----and a really pretty girl----she looked like an angel in 
her  veil-----draped daintily over her blond hair.     I am intrigued ----there he is
----the man with the red pitchfork-----calling himself  "bloodrock"----
when I was a child---(about age 6)   the playmate with whom I was so close 
that we attended sunday school together---(her mom was a kinda do-gooder)
 ---INSISTED as we were digging in her 
yard that when we reached  "RED EARTH"-----we were nearing THE DEVIL.
She told me to carry a little paper cross -----in order to get rid of the devil in case 
he did show up.  -----red earth,,,,,BLOODROCK  -----I see the connection.   I no longer 
have my little paper cross.------you lucked out    BLOOD..!!!!


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> "..._As I said before, you can't stand the truth because it undercuts your whole warped ideology built on hatred and lies. Just come out and say you're a Muslim convert and get it over it. It's more than obvious who you are._"


----------



## MHunterB

Sweet_Caroline posted to the sherrithing:  "I don't talk about Christianity but you do, that's why. Carry on. "

Oh, that the sherriliar can do:  it's about all sherrishtflinger can manage to do.......carry on.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> *FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.*
> 
> Just want to remind everyone that Sherri claims to be a Christian. Are these the words of a Christian?


Those are the words of the Hamas / Hezbollah operative who is using Jihad Sherri's USMB account at the time. 

The posing as a Christian charade is a failed strategy, which they will continue using because that is all they have.


----------



## Kondor3

So, have we figured out yet that Sherri has God's ear and that everything she says is right?


----------



## BDBoop

Bloodrock44 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> *FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.*
> 
> Just want to remind everyone that Sherri claims to be a Christian. Are these the words of a Christian?



Well, yeah; if said Christian is suffering from mental illness which has yet to be diagnosed and treated.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are too ignorant to address the thread topic, so you resort to personal attacks and spewing lies.

One more time, Jesus is the Son of God , the God who so loved the world He sent His only Begotten Son to die on a cross to save man from sin. 

And whosoever believet in Him , Jesus, shall have eternal iife.

You choose Jesus and Heaven or reject Him and Hell awaits. 

And Jesus has nothing to do with Zionism or Zionists.  



Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> *FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.*
> 
> Just want to remind everyone that Sherri claims to be a Christian. Are these the words of a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the words of the Hamas / Hezbollah operative who is using Jihad Sherri's USMB account at the time.
> 
> The posing as a Christian charade is a failed strategy, which they will continue using because that is all they have.
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.



I would love to know how many red splats you've accumulated. Cmon, be a sport. Turn your rep back on.



Dear Bloodrock;

As Pastor Dave once told me - no worries. This has nothing to do with you, and everything to do with Sherri. 

I regret to inform you you've been slimed. Fortunately, all she really did was leave a bad taste in people's mouths. No lasting damage.

xoxo

Boop


----------



## BDBoop

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are too ignorant to address the thread topic, so you resort to personal attacks and spewing lies.
> 
> One more time, Jesus is the Son of God , the God who so loved the world He sent His only Begotten Son to die on a cross to save man from sin.
> 
> And whosoever believet in Him , Jesus, shall have eternal iife.
> 
> You choose Jesus and Heaven or reject Him and Hell awaits.
> 
> And Jesus has nothing to do with Zionism or Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> *FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.*
> 
> Just want to remind everyone that Sherri claims to be a Christian. Are these the words of a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the words of the Hamas / Hezbollah operative who is using Jihad Sherri's USMB account at the time.
> 
> The posing as a Christian charade is a failed strategy, which they will continue using because that is all they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Takes one to know one, poser.


----------



## Roudy

Stay focused, Jihad Sherri.  The thread topic is whether Jesus was a Zionist, which he clearly was. 

Not whether or not you'll go to Hell based in what you believe him to be.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is no shame in Jesus.



BDBoop said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are too ignorant to address the thread topic, so you resort to personal attacks and spewing lies.
> 
> One more time, Jesus is the Son of God , the God who so loved the world He sent His only Begotten Son to die on a cross to save man from sin.
> 
> And whosoever believet in Him , Jesus, shall have eternal iife.
> 
> You choose Jesus and Heaven or reject Him and Hell awaits.
> 
> And Jesus has nothing to do with Zionism or Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the words of the Hamas / Hezbollah operative who is using Jihad Sherri's USMB account at the time.
> 
> The posing as a Christian charade is a failed strategy, which they will continue using because that is all they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one, poser.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You reject Jesus, to hell you go to burn for eternity,  Zionist boy!

Jesus is the Son of God, stop blaspheming Jesus!




Roudy said:


> Stay focused, Jihad Sherri.  The thread topic is whether Jesus was a Zionist, which he clearly was.
> 
> Not whether or not you'll go to Hell based in what you believe him to be.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Read the rules, asshole.



BDBoop said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how many red splats you've accumulated. Cmon, be a sport. Turn your rep back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bloodrock;
> 
> As Pastor Dave once told me - no worries. This has nothing to do with you, and everything to do with Sherri.
> 
> I regret to inform you you've been slimed. Fortunately, all she really did was leave a bad taste in people's mouths. No lasting damage.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the rules, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how many red splats you've accumulated. Cmon, be a sport. Turn your rep back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bloodrock;
> 
> As Pastor Dave once told me - no worries. This has nothing to do with you, and everything to do with Sherri.
> 
> I regret to inform you you've been slimed. Fortunately, all she really did was leave a bad taste in people's mouths. No lasting damage.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


HesboSherri's shift now!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another ZioNazi posting.

How will God judge all these Nazis who reject  Jesus as Messiah? 

I look so forward to seeing that.  




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how many red splats you've accumulated. Cmon, be a sport. Turn your rep back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bloodrock;
> 
> As Pastor Dave once told me - no worries. This has nothing to do with you, and everything to do with Sherri.
> 
> I regret to inform you you've been slimed. Fortunately, all she really did was leave a bad taste in people's mouths. No lasting damage.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HesboSherri's shift now!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another ZioNazi posting.
> 
> How will God judge all these Nazis who reject  Jesus as Messiah?
> 
> I look so forward to seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesboSherri's shift now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Another Islamist/Christian to Islamist garbage posting.  You aren't fooling anyone with your vomiting on here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is Jesus the Son of God.

One more chance for you to choose to accept Him as Messiah or reject Him as Messiah.


Matthew 21*(New International Version)

The Parable of the Two Sons

28*&#8220;What do you think? There was a man who had two sons. He went to the first and said, &#8216;Son, go and work today in the vineyard.&#8217;

29*&#8220;&#8216;I will not,&#8217; he answered, but later he changed his mind and went.

30*&#8220;Then the father went to the other son and said the same thing. He answered, &#8216;I will, sir,&#8217; but he did not go.

31*&#8220;Which of the two did what his father wanted?&#8221;

&#8220;The first,&#8221; they answered.

Jesus said to them,*&#8220;Truly I tell you, the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you.*32*For John came to you to show you the way of righteousness,*and you did not believe him, but the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*did. And even after you saw this, you did not repent*and believe him.

Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ZioNazi posting.
> 
> How will God judge all these Nazis who reject  Jesus as Messiah?
> 
> I look so forward to seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> HesboSherri's shift now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamist/Christian to Islamist garbage posting.  You aren't fooling anyone with your vomiting on here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is Jesus the Son of God.
> 
> One more chance for you to choose to accept Him as Messiah or reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> Matthew 21*(New International Version)
> 
> The Parable of the Two Sons
> 
> 28*What do you think? There was a man who had two sons. He went to the first and said, Son, go and work today in the vineyard.
> 
> 29*I will not, he answered, but later he changed his mind and went.
> 
> 30*Then the father went to the other son and said the same thing. He answered, I will, sir, but he did not go.
> 
> 31*Which of the two did what his father wanted?
> 
> The first, they answered.
> 
> Jesus said to them,*Truly I tell you, the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you.*32*For John came to you to show you the way of righteousness,*and you did not believe him, but the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*did. And even after you saw this, you did not repent*and believe him.
> 
> Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ZioNazi posting.
> 
> How will God judge all these Nazis who reject  Jesus as Messiah?
> 
> I look so forward to seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Islamist/Christian to Islamist garbage posting.  You aren't fooling anyone with your vomiting on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh

my

goodness

HezboSherri is trying to make the Jews turn Christian.

Whatever next from this Islamist?

I think your medication needs increasing.


----------



## BDBoop

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is no shame in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are too ignorant to address the thread topic, so you resort to personal attacks and spewing lies.
> 
> One more time, Jesus is the Son of God , the God who so loved the world He sent His only Begotten Son to die on a cross to save man from sin.
> 
> And whosoever believet in Him , Jesus, shall have eternal iife.
> 
> You choose Jesus and Heaven or reject Him and Hell awaits.
> 
> And Jesus has nothing to do with Zionism or Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one, poser.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're not Jesus.


----------



## BDBoop

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the rules, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not buy the lies of Satan using the name Bloodrock.here.
> 
> FUCK YOU, Satanic scumbag Bloodrock44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how many red splats you've accumulated. Cmon, be a sport. Turn your rep back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bloodrock;
> 
> As Pastor Dave once told me - no worries. This has nothing to do with you, and everything to do with Sherri.
> 
> I regret to inform you you've been slimed. Fortunately, all she really did was leave a bad taste in people's mouths. No lasting damage.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Which rules would those be, O Self-Appointed Representative of Christ?


----------



## BDBoop

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You reject Jesus, to hell you go to burn for eternity,  Zionist boy!
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, stop blaspheming Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay focused, Jihad Sherri.  The thread topic is whether Jesus was a Zionist, which he clearly was.
> 
> Not whether or not you'll go to Hell based in what you believe him to be.
Click to expand...


You are insane. Jesus would like you to seek medical attention, get diagnosed and have some happy pills. He doesn't want you swearing in tongues.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+22  ( link to text of Matthew 22)


Here again, Jesus tells all He is the Son of God, not a Zionist.

And here again is one more opportunity for you to choose to accept Jesus as Messiah or reject Jesus as Messiah. 

So many Sermons I have listened to and heard my preacher say we only have so many opportunities to keep rejecting Jesus, before the Holy Spirit will no longer speak to us and convict us of our sin and need for Jesus.

Matthew 22*(New International Version)

Whose Son Is the Messiah?

41*While the Pharisees were gathered together, Jesus asked them,42*&#8220;What do you think about the Messiah? Whose son is he?&#8221;

&#8220;The son of David,&#8221;*they replied.

43*He said to them,*&#8220;How is it then that David, speaking by the Spirit, calls him &#8216;Lord&#8217;? For he says,

44*&#8220;&#8216;The Lord said to my Lord:
****&#8220;Sit at my right hand
until I put your enemies
****under your feet.&#8221;&#8217;[e]

45*If then David calls him &#8216;Lord,&#8217; how can he be his son?&#8221;*46*No one could say a word in reply, and from that day on no one dared to ask him any more questions.

Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jesus the Son of God.
> 
> One more chance for you to choose to accept Him as Messiah or reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> Matthew 21*(New International Version)
> 
> The Parable of the Two Sons
> 
> 28*&#8220;What do you think? There was a man who had two sons. He went to the first and said, &#8216;Son, go and work today in the vineyard.&#8217;
> 
> 29*&#8220;&#8216;I will not,&#8217; he answered, but later he changed his mind and went.
> 
> 30*&#8220;Then the father went to the other son and said the same thing. He answered, &#8216;I will, sir,&#8217; but he did not go.
> 
> 31*&#8220;Which of the two did what his father wanted?&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;The first,&#8221; they answered.
> 
> Jesus said to them,*&#8220;Truly I tell you, the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you.*32*For John came to you to show you the way of righteousness,*and you did not believe him, but the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*did. And even after you saw this, you did not repent*and believe him.
> 
> Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Islamist/Christian to Islamist garbage posting.  You aren't fooling anyone with your vomiting on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> my
> 
> goodness
> 
> HezboSherri is trying to make the Jews turn Christian.
> 
> Whatever next from this Islamist?
> 
> I think your medication needs increasing.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Read The Bible, eternal life awaits those who believe in Jesus. John 3:16

And Jesus says He is the Son of God, not a Zionist. 





BDBoop said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reject Jesus, to hell you go to burn for eternity,  Zionist boy!
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, stop blaspheming Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay focused, Jihad Sherri.  The thread topic is whether Jesus was a Zionist, which he clearly was.
> 
> Not whether or not you'll go to Hell based in what you believe him to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane. Jesus would like you to seek medical attention, get diagnosed and have some happy pills. He doesn't want you swearing in tongues.
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.

I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 22 - The Parable of the Wedding Banquet - Bible Gateway  ( link to text of Matthew 22)
> 
> 
> Here again, Jesus tells all He is the Son of God, not a Zionist.
> 
> And here again is one more opportunity for you to choose to accept Jesus as Messiah or reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> So many Sermons I have listened to and heard my preacher say we only have so many opportunities to keep rejecting Jesus, before the Holy Spirit will no longer speak to us.
> 
> 
> Matthew 22*(New International Version)
> 
> Whose Son Is the Messiah?
> 
> 41*While the Pharisees were gathered together, Jesus asked them,42*What do you think about the Messiah? Whose son is he?
> 
> The son of David,*they replied.
> 
> 43*He said to them,*How is it then that David, speaking by the Spirit, calls him Lord? For he says,
> 
> 44*The Lord said to my Lord:
> ****Sit at my right hand
> until I put your enemies
> ****under your feet.[e]
> 
> 45*If then David calls him Lord, how can he be his son?*46*No one could say a word in reply, and from that day on no one dared to ask him any more questions.
> 
> Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jesus the Son of God.
> 
> One more chance for you to choose to accept Him as Messiah or reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> Matthew 21*(New International Version)
> 
> The Parable of the Two Sons
> 
> 28*What do you think? There was a man who had two sons. He went to the first and said, Son, go and work today in the vineyard.
> 
> 29*I will not, he answered, but later he changed his mind and went.
> 
> 30*Then the father went to the other son and said the same thing. He answered, I will, sir, but he did not go.
> 
> 31*Which of the two did what his father wanted?
> 
> The first, they answered.
> 
> Jesus said to them,*Truly I tell you, the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you.*32*For John came to you to show you the way of righteousness,*and you did not believe him, but the tax collectors*and the prostitutes*did. And even after you saw this, you did not repent*and believe him.
> 
> Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> my
> 
> goodness
> 
> HezboSherri is trying to make the Jews turn Christian.
> 
> Whatever next from this Islamist?
> 
> I think your medication needs increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Bar Kochbah was also  THE SON OF GOD-----but he did not agree with those 
who decided to call him   "the messiah"       Anyone who can read and DOES 
read the bible----understands that Jesus was a zionist------he actually never 
claimed to be "the messiah".    For Insight into the nature of  "the messiah"--
read  ISAIAH------sherri spits on the bible


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 22 - The Parable of the Wedding Banquet - Bible Gateway  ( link to text of Matthew 22)
> 
> 
> Here again, Jesus tells all He is the Son of God, not a Zionist.
> 
> And here again is one more opportunity for you to choose to accept Jesus as Messiah or reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> So many Sermons I have listened to and heard my preacher say we only have so many opportunities to keep rejecting Jesus, before the Holy Spirit will no longer speak to us.
> 
> 
> Matthew 22*(New International Version)
> 
> Whose Son Is the Messiah?
> 
> 41*While the Pharisees were gathered together, Jesus asked them,42*What do you think about the Messiah? Whose son is he?
> 
> The son of David,*they replied.
> 
> 43*He said to them,*How is it then that David, speaking by the Spirit, calls him Lord? For he says,
> 
> 44*The Lord said to my Lord:
> ****Sit at my right hand
> until I put your enemies
> ****under your feet.[e]
> 
> 45*If then David calls him Lord, how can he be his son?*46*No one could say a word in reply, and from that day on no one dared to ask him any more questions.
> 
> Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> my
> 
> goodness
> 
> HezboSherri is trying to make the Jews turn Christian.
> 
> Whatever next from this Islamist?
> 
> I think your medication needs increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar Kochbah was also  THE SON OF GOD-----but he did not agree with those
> who decided to call him   "the messiah"       Anyone who can read and DOES
> read the bible----understands that Jesus was a zionist------he actually never
> claimed to be "the messiah".    For Insight into the nature of  "the messiah"--
> read  ISAIAH------sherri spits on the bible
Click to expand...


Sherri is an Islam convert so it is not surprising.


----------



## Kondor3

Sherriah Law? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if DHS has their eye on our resident IslamoNazi propagandist.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> Sherriah Law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if DHS has their eye on our resident IslamoNazi propagandist.




I doubt it------it is no more dangerous than a  ranting and vomting  inebriate in the gutter


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.

But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.

And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do. 

And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there. 



BDBoop said:


> Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.
> 
> I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.


----------



## BDBoop

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.
> 
> But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.
> 
> And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do.
> 
> And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.
> 
> I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.
Click to expand...


Oh shut it. tl;dr


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For believing in Jesus and defending Jesus from Zionist scum?

Has that now become a crime?

I do not think so.




Kondor3 said:


> Sherriah Law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if DHS has their eye on our resident IslamoNazi propagandist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You reject The New Testament,  I do not.

Only that book you reject tells us who Jesus is.



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 22 - The Parable of the Wedding Banquet - Bible Gateway  ( link to text of Matthew 22)
> 
> 
> Here again, Jesus tells all He is the Son of God, not a Zionist.
> 
> And here again is one more opportunity for you to choose to accept Jesus as Messiah or reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> So many Sermons I have listened to and heard my preacher say we only have so many opportunities to keep rejecting Jesus, before the Holy Spirit will no longer speak to us.
> 
> 
> Matthew 22*(New International Version)
> 
> Whose Son Is the Messiah?
> 
> 41*While the Pharisees were gathered together, Jesus asked them,42*What do you think about the Messiah? Whose son is he?
> 
> The son of David,*they replied.
> 
> 43*He said to them,*How is it then that David, speaking by the Spirit, calls him Lord? For he says,
> 
> 44*The Lord said to my Lord:
> ****Sit at my right hand
> until I put your enemies
> ****under your feet.[e]
> 
> 45*If then David calls him Lord, how can he be his son?*46*No one could say a word in reply, and from that day on no one dared to ask him any more questions.
> 
> Matthew 21 - Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King - As - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> my
> 
> goodness
> 
> HezboSherri is trying to make the Jews turn Christian.
> 
> Whatever next from this Islamist?
> 
> I think your medication needs increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar Kochbah was also  THE SON OF GOD-----but he did not agree with those
> who decided to call him   "the messiah"       Anyone who can read and DOES
> read the bible----understands that Jesus was a zionist------he actually never
> claimed to be "the messiah".    For Insight into the nature of  "the messiah"--
> read  ISAIAH------sherri spits on the bible
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> For believing in Jesus and defending Jesus from Zionist scum?
> 
> Has that now become a crime?
> 
> I do not think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherriah Law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if DHS has their eye on our resident IslamoNazi propagandist.
Click to expand...


You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through.


----------



## BDBoop

Sweet_Caroline said:


> You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through.



And a boring one to boot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why do I care what you think of  me?

Jesus is what matters and the record set straight about Jesus .

Jesus is the truth and the life and the way.

The only way to the Father is through the Son.

Jesus is the Son of God sent by God to  save the world from sin for those who.believe in Him.

Nowhere does He call.Himself a Zionist and noone calls Him a Zionist.  

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Christ and I will.proclaim it for every day of my life.

And what you think about me means absolutely nothing to me. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For believing in Jesus and defending Jesus from Zionist scum?
> 
> Has that now become a crime?
> 
> I do not think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherriah Law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if DHS has their eye on our resident IslamoNazi propagandist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words show who Jesus Himself says He is and His words prove the thread title is false.

AND the biggest Antisemites by far are Israelis occupying and oppressing the indigenous Semitic Palestinian people in Occupied Palestine.  




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For believing in Jesus and defending Jesus from Zionist scum?
> 
> Has that now become a crime?
> 
> I do not think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherriah Law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if DHS has their eye on our resident IslamoNazi propagandist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

BDBoop said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a boring one to boot.
Click to expand...

Amen. Not the brightest crayon in the box, either. Not surprising though. Most one-trick ponies are boring-as-hell, and not terribly bright.

And there's enough diverse manifested symptomology there to build an entire psychiatric symposium around.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Me thinks you lie, if you were so bored, you would not be here posting.




BDBoop said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a boring one to boot.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why are you posting if you are so bored?

Is slandering Jesus fun for a Zionist who rejects Him as Messiah like you?




Kondor3 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You couldn't give a toss about Christianity.  You think by quoting scriptures it will make your antisemetic rants more viable.  The more you post the less convinced we are that you are a Christian.  You are an Islamist convert through and through. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a boring one to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen. Not the brightest crayon in the box, either. Not surprising though. Most one-trick ponies are boring-as-hell, and not terribly bright.
> 
> And there's enough diverse manifested symptomology there to build an entire psychiatric symposium around.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Is slandering Jesus fun for a Zionist who rejects Him as Messiah like you?..."


Mind your manners, and be respectful of your betters, miscreant.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another ZioNazi posting.
> 
> How will God judge all these Nazis who reject  Jesus as Messiah?
> 
> I look so forward to seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesboSherri's shift now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 You do realise that to be a NAZI you must denounce the Jews and cause as much harm to them as possible through propaganda. In the process you must reject the teachings of Christ Jesus and take up the teachings of the Aryan church. Even your avatar is that of a NAZI dog, one much loved by the NAZI mass murderers to rip apart the Jews for their entertainment................................ do you pose as a Blitz Madel when you go to fancy dress parties ?


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.
> 
> But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.
> 
> And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do.
> 
> And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.
> 
> I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.
Click to expand...





 Do you take part in any inquisitions on behalf of the Catholic church them, do you have a witch finding kit .


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.
> 
> But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.
> 
> And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do.
> 
> And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.
> 
> I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take part in any inquisitions on behalf of the Catholic church them, *do you have a witch finding kit* .
Click to expand...


I'm sure she has a mirror or two in her house.


----------



## Kondor3

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.
> 
> But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.
> 
> And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do.
> 
> And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.
> 
> I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you take part in any inquisitions on behalf of the Catholic church them, do you have a witch finding kit .
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZegQYgygdw]The Spanish Inquisition - YouTube[/ame]

A little for-fun break from dealing with our resident IslamoNazi...

Served-up by a lapsed Roman Catholic, no less...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kondor3 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.
> 
> But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.
> 
> And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do.
> 
> And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take part in any inquisitions on behalf of the Catholic church them, do you have a witch finding kit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZegQYgygdw]The Spanish Inquisition - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> A little for-fun break from dealing with our resident IslamoNazi...
> 
> Served-up by a lapsed Roman Catholic, no less...
Click to expand...


I like this version more.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tym0MObFpTI]The Spanish Inquisition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "A (Zionist) Jew says "We killed Jesus & Proud of it!"" on YouTube


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take part in any inquisitions on behalf of the Catholic church them, do you have a witch finding kit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZegQYgygdw]The Spanish Inquisition - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> A little for-fun break from dealing with our resident IslamoNazi...
> 
> Served-up by a lapsed Roman Catholic, no less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like this version more.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tym0MObFpTI]The Spanish Inquisition - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

That's a great one, too...

Although it's got a bit too much Spam in it for my liking... 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE]Monty Python - Spam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Gift from israel to christan zionism (Mocking Jesus on Israeli Zionist TV)" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "A (Zionist) Jew says "We killed Jesus & Proud of it!"" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iASHjjuPhKU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Watch "The Spanish Inquisition Part 2" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m07ISfx_5b0]The Spanish Inquisition Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Israel - Occult Zionism - Hell on Earth - Documentary - WW3 - NWO" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Gift from israel to christan zionism (Mocking Jesus on Israeli Zionist TV)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwwy7s-tNpA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Watch "Jesus vs terminator" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIiFGMYpLUc]Jesus vs terminator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE ZIONIST ANTICHRIST GOSPEL TO JEWS AND CHRISTIANS" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat

watch "Cat Typing on Computer like People" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFJgq2wszyc&feature]Cat Typing on Computer like People. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christian Zionism: The Heresy that Undermines Middle East Peace

Christian Zionism is the largest, most controversial and most destructive lobby within Christianity. It bears primary responsibility for perpetuating tensions in the Middle East, justifying Israels apartheid colonialist agenda and for undermining the peace process between Israel and the Palestinians.

By Rev Dr Stephen Sizer

It is my contention after more than 10 years of postgraduate research that Christian Zionism is the largest, most controversial and most destructive lobby within Christianity. It bears primary responsibility for perpetuating tensions in the Middle East, justifying Israels apartheid colonialist agenda and for undermining the peace process between Israel and the Palestinians.

Christian Zionism: The Heresy that Undermines Middle East Peace


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Christian Zionism  Road-map to Armegeddon  The Rev. Dr. Stephen Sizer" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Watch "AM Bond Court Thursday 010914" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6vtiovyn0M#t=3141]AM Bond Court Thursday 010914 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can always change the church they attend, you will never find a preacher you agree with all he says and some practices I never participated in like Hell Houses.tbey used to have around Halloween.
> 
> But I would never allow an experience with a church to stop me from believing in Jesus.
> 
> And I do not slander Jesus or remain silent when others do.
> 
> And so you know, around where I live, in a small town in the South, the only religion people have, if they have one, is Christianity. Mostly Protestant churches, but my mother was raised as a Catholic and even attended a private Catholic boarding school through four years of high school. Her mother died when she was 9 of cancer, and her dad was a rice farmer and worked all the time and she wanted to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did 30 years in the Assembly of God, so - you know.
> 
> I'll take a pass on your sanctimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you take part in any inquisitions on behalf of the Catholic church them, do you have a witch finding kit .
Click to expand...


Witch-finding kits are probably out of its price-range, but it probably subscribes to some scientific discovery process or another... 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrzMhU_4m-g]She's a witch! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Old Testament promises have been fulfilled in The New Testament. 

I made that statement before in this thread.

Others have written books on this subject.

This is from Zions Christian Soldiers ? by Stephen Sizer

God's People

The promise of Genesis 12:3 is fulfilled , Galatiatians 3:16 & 29

Genesis 22:17 fulfilled, Revelation 5:9

Isaiah 5:1-7 fulfilled, Matthew 21:33-41

Psalm 80 fulfilled, John 15

Deuteronomy 18:19 fulfilled, Acts 3:23

Amos 9:11-12 fulfilled, Acts 15:14-19

Hosea 1:10; 2:23 fulfilled,  Romans 9:21-26

Genesis 21:10 fulfilled, Galatiatians 4:30

God's Land

Psalm 37:11 fulfilled, Matthew 5:5

Genesis 12:3; 22:18; 26-4; 28:14 fulfilled, Acts 3:24-25

Deuteronomy 5:16 fulfilled, Ephesians 6:1-3

Genesis 23:4; 1 Chronicles 29:15 fulfilled , 1 Peter 1


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Other Old Testament prophecies fulfilled in New Testament

God's City

Jeremiah 12-7; 22-5 fulfilled, Luke 13:34-35

Isaiah 29:3; Ezekiel 4:2 fulfilled, Luke 19:41-44

Isaiah 63:3-6 fulfilled, Luke 21:24

Isaiah 54:1 fulfilled, Galatiatians 4:26-27

Isaiah 52:1 fulfilled, Revelation 21: 2, 22-26

God's Temple

2 Samuel 7:5-7, fulfilled John 2:19-21

Psalm 40:6-8 , fulfilled Hebrews 10:1-10

Leviticus 26:12; Isaiah 52:11, fulfilled 2 Corinthians 6:16-17

Psalm 118:22; Isaiah 28:16 fulfilled, 1 Peter 2:5-7


----------



## Kondor3

Oh, dear-me...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Old Testament promises have been fulfilled in The New Testament.
> 
> I made that statement before in this thread.
> 
> Others have written books on this subject.
> 
> This is from Zions Christian Soldiers ? by Stephen Sizer
> 
> God's People
> 
> The promise of Genesis 12:3 is fulfilled , Galatiatians 3:16 & 29
> 
> Genesis 22:17 fulfilled, Revelation 5:9
> 
> Isaiah 5:1-7 fulfilled, Matthew 21:33-41
> 
> Psalm 80 fulfilled, John 15
> 
> Deuteronomy 18:19 fulfilled, Acts 3:23
> 
> Amos 9:11-12 fulfilled, Acts 15:14-19
> 
> Hosea 1:10; 2:23 fulfilled,  Romans 9:21-26
> 
> Genesis 21:10 fulfilled, Galatiatians 4:30
> 
> God's Land
> 
> Psalm 37:11 fulfilled, Matthew 5:5
> 
> Genesis 12:3; 22:18; 26-4; 28:14 fulfilled, Acts 3:24-25
> 
> Deuteronomy 5:16 fulfilled, Ephesians 6:1-3
> 
> Genesis 23:4; 1 Chronicles 29:15 fulfilled , 1 Peter 1





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Other Old Testament prophecies fulfilled in New Testament
> 
> God's City
> 
> Jeremiah 12-7; 22-5 fulfilled, Luke 13:34-35
> 
> Isaiah 29:3; Ezekiel 4:2 fulfilled, Luke 19:41-44
> 
> Isaiah 63:3-6 fulfilled, Luke 21:24
> 
> Isaiah 54:1 fulfilled, Galatiatians 4:26-27
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 fulfilled, Revelation 21: 2, 22-26
> 
> God's Temple
> 
> 2 Samuel 7:5-7, fulfilled John 2:19-21
> 
> Psalm 40:6-8 , fulfilled Hebrews 10:1-10
> 
> Leviticus 26:12; Isaiah 52:11, fulfilled 2 Corinthians 6:16-17
> 
> Psalm 118:22; Isaiah 28:16 fulfilled, 1 Peter 2:5-7



Well, that's all certainly very enlightening.

But religion has its funny and musical moments, too...

Equally relevant to the OP...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]Always Look On The Bright Side of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Consider the OT promise that the Temple will be rebuilt.

It has been/prophecy fulfilled, references to the Temple of the Lord are to the Holy Spirit living in the hearts of believers in Jesus Christ. 

The Temple resides in the hearts of believers in Jesus Christ.

And not one single verse in The New Testament predicts a Jewish Temple will ever be rebuilt in Jerusalem or that a 2000 year 'parenthesis' should be placed between references to its desecration and destruction in Daniel or that a future temple in Jerusalem will play any part whatsoever in God's future purposes.

Reading all this into The New Testament is the work of the Satanic cult called Zionism.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Consider the OT promise that the Temple will be rebuilt.
> 
> It has been/prophecy fulfilled, references to the Temple of the Lord are to the Holy Spirit living in the hearts of believers in Jesus Christ.
> 
> The Temple resides in the hearts of believers in Jesus Christ.
> 
> And not one single verse in The New Testament predicts a Jewish Temple will ever be rebuilt in Jerusalem or that a 2000 year 'parenthesis' should be placed between references to its desecration and destruction in Daniel or that a future temple in Jerusalem will play any part whatsoever in God's future purposes.
> 
> Reading all this into The New Testament is the work of the Satanic cult called Zionism.




LOL    Jesus lived in a time during which the prophecies of the OLD TESTAMENT --was 
the GOSPEL  he supported and----even READ ALOUD in the Temples------At no time 
is it reported in the New Testament that HE said     ---"that stuff I read and taught in 
the synagouges was  stinking crap" -----but SHE has decided that he actually----
albeit very silently ----REPUDIATED THE WORDS OF ALL OF THE PROPHETS


----------



## Bloodrock44

It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.


----------



## irosie91

Bloodrock44 said:


> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.




I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar 
tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which 
sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You reject Jesus, to hell you go to burn for eternity,  Zionist boy!
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, stop blaspheming Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay focused, Jihad Sherri.  The thread topic is whether Jesus was a Zionist, which he clearly was.
> 
> Not whether or not you'll go to Hell based in what you believe him to be.
Click to expand...

If you believe in Hell, I'd be more concerned about the hatred and lies you exhibit if I were you.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.


Is e name of the cult:

Islamic Nazis Posing as Christians to Gin Up Jew hate?


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reject Jesus, to hell you go to burn for eternity,  Zionist boy!
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, stop blaspheming Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay focused, Jihad Sherri.  The thread topic is whether Jesus was a Zionist, which he clearly was.
> 
> Not whether or not you'll go to Hell based in what you believe him to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe in Hell, I'd be more concerned about the hatred and lies you exhibit if I were you.
Click to expand...


What a sick twisted woman. She thinks those that reject Jesus go to burn in hell for eternity haha. I guarantee you she won't say that about Muslim 'Palestinians' who reject Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reject Jesus, to hell you go to burn for eternity,  Zionist boy!
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, stop blaspheming Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe in Hell, I'd be more concerned about the hatred and lies you exhibit if I were you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a sick twisted woman. She thinks those that reject Jesus go to burn in hell for eternity haha. I guarantee you she won't say that about Muslim 'Palestinians' who reject Jesus.
Click to expand...

Yup, somehow I don't think she's going around telling all the Muslims in these pro Palestinian settings that they're going to hell.


----------



## Bloodrock44

irosie91 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
> and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar
> tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which
> sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past
Click to expand...


Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.


----------



## irosie91

Bloodrock44 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
> and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar
> tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which
> sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.
Click to expand...




well----ok      but would you call the  KKK  a  'cult'?     Lots of self proclaimed 
fine christians joined up      Would you call   Queen Isabella of Spain a "cultist"?---
she happily tossed jewish infants into the  AUTO DE FE flames on the deicide theory 
and the replacement theory   -----then there is sherri's doppleganger    MAGDA 
GOEBBELS .......well-----she might be considered a cultist but she did not think so


----------



## MJB12741

What kind of person disrespects Jesus so much as to try to use him against his own people?




Bloodrock44 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
> and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar
> tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which
> sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> What kind of person disrespects Jesus so much as to try to use him against his own people?
> 
> 
> Must I name names?     It throws dirt upon him by other means too-----it
> insists he is a FILTHY LIAR -----and something of a pervert


----------



## MJB12741

She sure is funny with all her Biblical quotes.  Didn't even know John the Baptist was a Jew.





irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of person disrespects Jesus so much as to try to use him against his own people?
> 
> 
> Must I name names?     It throws dirt upon him by other means too-----it
> insists he is a FILTHY LIAR -----and something of a pervert
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists seem to forget Jesus very own words to His people. 


Matthew 23*(New International Version)

Seven Woes on the Teachers of the Law and the Pharisees

13*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites!*You shut the door of the kingdom of heaven in peoples faces. You yourselves do not enter, nor will you let those enter who are trying to.[14]**

15*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You travel over land and sea to win a single convert,*and when you have succeeded, you make them twice as much a child of hell*as you are.

16*Woe to you, blind guides!*You say, If anyone swears by the temple, it means nothing; but anyone who swears by the gold of the temple is bound by that oath.*17*You blind fools! Which is greater: the gold, or the temple that makes the gold sacred?*18*You also say, If anyone swears by the altar, it means nothing; but anyone who swears by the gift on the altar is bound by that oath.*19*You blind men! Which is greater: the gift, or the altar that makes the gift sacred?*20*Therefore, anyone who swears by the altar swears by it and by everything on it.21*And anyone who swears by the temple swears by it and by the one who dwells*in it.*22*And anyone who swears by heaven swears by Gods throne and by the one who sits on it.

23*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth*of your spicesmint, dill and cumin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawjustice, mercy and faithfulness.*You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former.*24*You blind guides!*You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel.

25*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish,*but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence.*26*Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean.

27*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs,*which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of the bones of the dead and everything unclean.28*In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness.

29*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You build tombs for the prophets*and decorate the graves of the righteous.30*And you say, If we had lived in the days of our ancestors, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets.31*So you testify against yourselves that you are the descendants of those who murdered the prophets.*32*Go ahead, then, and completewhat your ancestors started!

33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway






MJB12741 said:



			She sure is funny with all her Biblical quotes.  Didn't even know John the Baptist was a Jew.





irosie91 said:





MJB12741 said:



			What kind of person disrespects Jesus so much as to try to use him against his own people?


Must I name names?     It throws dirt upon him by other means too-----it 
insists he is a FILTHY LIAR -----and something of a pervert
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## toastman

I keep laughing at the fact that Sherri the Islamo Nazi thinks any of her posts have any credibility LOL !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words have credibility the words of Zionists never shall.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists seem to forget Jesus very own words to His people.
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> Seven Woes on the Teachers of the Law and the Pharisees
> 
> 13*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites!*You shut the door of the kingdom of heaven in peoples faces. You yourselves do not enter, nor will you let those enter who are trying to.[14]**
> 
> 15*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You travel over land and sea to win a single convert,*and when you have succeeded, you make them twice as much a child of hell*as you are.
> 
> 16*Woe to you, blind guides!*You say, If anyone swears by the temple, it means nothing; but anyone who swears by the gold of the temple is bound by that oath.*17*You blind fools! Which is greater: the gold, or the temple that makes the gold sacred?*18*You also say, If anyone swears by the altar, it means nothing; but anyone who swears by the gift on the altar is bound by that oath.*19*You blind men! Which is greater: the gift, or the altar that makes the gift sacred?*20*Therefore, anyone who swears by the altar swears by it and by everything on it.21*And anyone who swears by the temple swears by it and by the one who dwells*in it.*22*And anyone who swears by heaven swears by Gods throne and by the one who sits on it.
> 
> 23*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth*of your spicesmint, dill and cumin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawjustice, mercy and faithfulness.*You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former.*24*You blind guides!*You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel.
> 
> 25*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish,*but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence.*26*Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean.
> 
> 27*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs,*which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of the bones of the dead and everything unclean.28*In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness.
> 
> 29*Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You build tombs for the prophets*and decorate the graves of the righteous.30*And you say, If we had lived in the days of our ancestors, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets.31*So you testify against yourselves that you are the descendants of those who murdered the prophets.*32*Go ahead, then, and completewhat your ancestors started!
> 
> 33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She sure is funny with all her Biblical quotes.  Didn't even know John the Baptist was a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's really great how people can become Bible scholars via the Internet.  I have a suggestion for Mrs. Sherri.  Since supposedly she likes to read, since she is always reading Scripture over the Internet, maybe she would like to read some books.  One is called Rabbi J and was written by a Catholic priest.  The other is called The Last Days of Christ Revealed and was written by a Presbyterian minister.  And lastly, there is a book called In Search of Jesus' Birth written by a Congregationalist who traveled throughout the Middle East on his sabbattical from some Eastern college.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have a book to read now, it is called Zion's Christian Soldiers? The Bible, Israel, and the Church and it is by Stephen Sizer, Vicar of Christ Church, Virginia Water, Surrey.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have a book to read now, it is called Zion's Christian Soldiers? The Bible, Israel, and the Church and it is by Stephen Sizer, Vicar of Christ Church, Virginia Water, Surrey.



My goodness, a person who wants all the readers to think she is such intelligent and well read should be able to handle other books as well.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus words have credibility the words of Zionists never shall.



The words of Islamo Nazis have ZERO credibility. It will always be that way.


People as hateful as you Sherri, will always distort the truth. Blinded by hate. And obsessed with the word Zionist .


----------



## Kondor3

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book to read now, it is called Zion's Christian Soldiers? The Bible, Israel, and the Church and it is by Stephen Sizer, Vicar of Christ Church, Virginia Water, Surrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, a person who wants all the readers to think she is such intelligent and well read should be able to handle other books as well.
Click to expand...

Well, it's clear that one of the personalities manifested under that login account is smarter than the other(s), it just that it's really hard to care.

Anybody got a _Multiple Personality Disorder_ scorecard handy?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I posted the words of Jesus in Matthew 23, Im sorry to hear you call Jesus an Islamo Nazi, I do not expect He likes that either. 



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus words have credibility the words of Zionists never shall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Islamo Nazis have ZERO credibility. It will always be that way.
> 
> 
> People as hateful as you Sherri, will always distort the truth. Blinded by hate. And obsessed with the word Zionist .
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I posted the words of Jesus in Matthew 23, Im sorry to hear you call Jesus an Islamo Nazi, I do not expect He likes that either.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus words have credibility the words of Zionists never shall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Islamo Nazis have ZERO credibility. It will always be that way.
> 
> 
> People as hateful as you Sherri, will always distort the truth. Blinded by hate. And obsessed with the word Zionist .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



LOL
It flew a bit high for shadow, or the light blinded her.


'I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated them with a deep, abiding, God-like hatred." ~ F.W.Robertson


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.



Remember, Mrs. Sherri, dress light.  I hear it is very, very hot down there.


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Mrs. Sherri, dress light.  I hear it is very, very hot down there.
Click to expand...


OMG!  The bulb on her porch light must need changing.  I rarely block people on any forum, but I'm tempted.
I know why I am ill tempered but wading through her posts is worse than being stuck in quicksand


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.


Nobody is making fun of Jesus. 

Have you thought what your destiny would be, with all the made up lies about Jesus and the New / Old Testaments, and hatred and profanity you've displayed?  One would think your unJesus-like disgusting behavior would guarantee you front row seats, if you know what I mean...

Oh sorry, I forgot, you're just *posing* as a Christian.  Ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Mrs. Sherri, dress light.  I hear it is very, very hot down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  The bulb on her porch light must need changing.  I rarely block people on any forum, but I'm tempted.
> I know why I am ill tempered but wading through her posts is worse than being stuck in quicksand
Click to expand...

Wading through her posts is like sifting through shit.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book to read now, it is called Zion's Christian Soldiers? The Bible, Israel, and the Church and it is by Stephen Sizer, Vicar of Christ Church, Virginia Water, Surrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, a person who wants all the readers to think she is such intelligent and well read should be able to handle other books as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's clear that one of the personalities manifested under that login account is smarter than the other(s), it just that it's really hard to care.
> 
> Anybody got a _Multiple Personality Disorder_ scorecard handy?
Click to expand...

Yup, and they use different vocab and writing styles too. The assholes think everybody is as stoopid as they are.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have a book to read now, it is called Zion's Christian Soldiers? The Bible, Israel, and the Church and it is by Stephen Sizer, Vicar of Christ Church, Virginia Water, Surrey.


You can read?  Holy mother of Jesus!  The nincompoop can read!  

I bet that's considered "gifted" in your circles.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The words of Jesus I am posting speak for themselves.  

In those words of Jesus is Truth a Zionist like you shall never know or experience,   unless that is you accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God and Messiah.  

Keep on rejecting Jesus, and lying about Jesus and slandering him, that is your choice , and may you reap what you have sown.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is making fun of Jesus.
> 
> Have you thought what your destiny would be, with all the made up lies about Jesus and the New / Old Testaments, and hatred and profanity you've displayed?  One would think your unJesus-like disgusting behavior would guarantee you front row seats, if you know what I mean...
> 
> Oh sorry, I forgot, you're just *posing* as a Christian.  Ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.


I would say more like she belongs in an asylum. 

Or maybe she's an escapee that is part of a cult of Neo Nazi patients in an asylum. Either way. I can't see this witch walking in the streets as a "normal" person. I bet you can smell her a mile away.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The words of Jesus I am posting speak for themselves.
> 
> In those words of Jesus is Truth a Zionist like you shall never know or experience,   unless that is you accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God and Messiah.
> 
> Keep on rejecting Jesus, and lying about Jesus and slandering him, that is your choice , and may you reap what you have sown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists making fun of Jesus, I expect you each shall answer for all that you do here.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is making fun of Jesus.
> 
> Have you thought what your destiny would be, with all the made up lies about Jesus and the New / Old Testaments, and hatred and profanity you've displayed?  One would think your unJesus-like disgusting behavior would guarantee you front row seats, if you know what I mean...
> 
> Oh sorry, I forgot, you're just *posing* as a Christian.  Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So you're just claiming to be "accepting Jesus" but doing everything exactly the opposite of what he said and who he was.  Keep it up, SATAN IS VERY PROUD OF YOU.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious Sherri belongs to a cult. Maybe several cults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
> and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar
> tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which
> sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.
Click to expand...

Correct, that's exactly why in order to justify her warped ideology Jihad Sherri keeps lying about Jesus claiming that Jesus said "out with the Old, in with the new" while he actually said very clearly he believes in every single word the OT said and all the prophets, and he came to in fact FULFILL the OT.   

Jihad Sherri is so off the mark when it comes to Jesus, it's hilarious. Maybe the convert is  confusing Jesus with Mohammed?  Ha ha.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
> and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar
> tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which
> sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, that's exactly why in order to justify her warped ideology Jihad Sherri keeps lying about Jesus claiming that Jesus said "out with the Old, in with the new" while he actually said very clearly he believes in every single word the OT said and all the prophets, and he came to in fact FULFILL the OT.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is so off the mark when it comes to Jesus, it's hilarious. Maybe the convert is  confusing Jesus with Mohammed?  Ha ha.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you hear that Jihad Jane has been sentenced to ten years?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, that's exactly why in order to justify her warped ideology Jihad Sherri keeps lying about Jesus claiming that Jesus said "out with the Old, in with the new" while he actually said very clearly he believes in every single word the OT said and all the prophets, and he came to in fact FULFILL the OT.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is so off the mark when it comes to Jesus, it's hilarious. Maybe the convert is  confusing Jesus with Mohammed?  Ha ha.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you hear that Jihad Jane has been sentenced to ten years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too lenient!  One day Jihad Sherri and co. will be facing in a similar judge.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol, what nonsense you post.

Where did you get any of that from?

I am giving you Jesus own words where He tells you clearly who He is, the Son of God.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Jesus I am posting speak for themselves.
> 
> In those words of Jesus is Truth a Zionist like you shall never know or experience,   unless that is you accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God and Messiah.
> 
> Keep on rejecting Jesus, and lying about Jesus and slandering him, that is your choice , and may you reap what you have sown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is making fun of Jesus.
> 
> Have you thought what your destiny would be, with all the made up lies about Jesus and the New / Old Testaments, and hatred and profanity you've displayed?  One would think your unJesus-like disgusting behavior would guarantee you front row seats, if you know what I mean...
> 
> Oh sorry, I forgot, you're just *posing* as a Christian.  Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're just claiming to be "accepting Jesus" but doing everything exactly the opposite of what he said and who he was.  Keep it up, SATAN IS VERY PROUD OF YOU.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I posted the words of Jesus in Matthew 23, Im sorry to hear you call Jesus an Islamo Nazi, I do not expect He likes that either.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus words have credibility the words of Zionists never shall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Islamo Nazis have ZERO credibility. It will always be that way.
> 
> 
> People as hateful as you Sherri, will always distort the truth. Blinded by hate. And obsessed with the word Zionist .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow, I think even a four year old would have realized that I was talking about you. 

I think Sherri needs to go back to school


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I think you need to finish Kindergarten. 


B][/B]





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the words of Jesus in Matthew 23, Im sorry to hear you call Jesus an Islamo Nazi, I do not expect He likes that either.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Islamo Nazis have ZERO credibility. It will always be that way.
> 
> 
> People as hateful as you Sherri, will always distort the truth. Blinded by hate. And obsessed with the word Zionist .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I think even a four year old would have realized that I was talking about you.
> 
> I think Sherri needs to go back to school
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Sherri doesn't even know what the word 'target' means. How pathetic for a grown woman.

Maybe we should all assist in helping Sherri with her vocabulary. 

Would you like us Zionists to help you , Shia Sherri ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT promises, I addressed that issue and set forth the verses. 

Exactly where the OT takes us is to Jesus and belief He is exactly who He says He is.




Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you can call her creed a "cult"     it has been around for 1700 years----
> and was preceded by the  ----worshippers of  MOLOCH who were known for simiar
> tendencies-------they threw infants into fires to honor their "god"------The filth which
> sherri promulgates has roots in the very distant past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians believe the Old Testament is just as relevant as the New Testament. Only a Jew hating cult would not recognize the OT because it gives the land to Israel as an everlasting possession and they can't stand that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, that's exactly why in order to justify her warped ideology Jihad Sherri keeps lying about Jesus claiming that Jesus said "out with the Old, in with the new" while he actually said very clearly he believes in every single word the OT said and all the prophets, and he came to in fact FULFILL the OT.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is so off the mark when it comes to Jesus, it's hilarious. Maybe the convert is  confusing Jesus with Mohammed?  Ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Time for bed, little boy, you are making no sense. 




toastman said:


> Sherri doesn't even know what the word 'target' means. How pathetic for a grown woman.
> 
> Maybe we should all assist in helping Sherri with her vocabulary.
> 
> Would you like us Zionists to help you , Shia Sherri ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Belief in Jesus is not a crime nor is defending such belief.

Get over yourself.

Accept it, Zionists don't rule the world .




Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, that's exactly why in order to justify her warped ideology Jihad Sherri keeps lying about Jesus claiming that Jesus said "out with the Old, in with the new" while he actually said very clearly he believes in every single word the OT said and all the prophets, and he came to in fact FULFILL the OT.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is so off the mark when it comes to Jesus, it's hilarious. Maybe the convert is  confusing Jesus with Mohammed?  Ha ha.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you hear that Jihad Jane has been sentenced to ten years?
> 
> 
> 
> Too lenient!  One day Jihad Sherri and co. will be facing in a similar judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for bed, little boy, you are making no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't even know what the word 'target' means. How pathetic for a grown woman.
> 
> Maybe we should all assist in helping Sherri with her vocabulary.
> 
> Would you like us Zionists to help you , Shia Sherri ?
Click to expand...


Sure I'm making sense. There's no harm in admitting you have issues with the English language. I mean, like I said, a grown woman who doesn't understand a simple word like 'target' seriously needs help with her English. 

But that's to be expected from Islamo Nazis, the are not very intelligent. Just look at Sunni Man


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for bed, little boy, you are making no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't even know what the word 'target' means. How pathetic for a grown woman.
> 
> Maybe we should all assist in helping Sherri with her vocabulary.
> 
> Would you like us Zionists to help you , Shia Sherri ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I'm making sense. There's no harm in admitting you have issues with the English language. I mean, like I said, a grown woman who doesn't understand a simple word like 'target' seriously needs help with her English.
> 
> But that's to be expected from Islamo Nazis, the are not very intelligent. Just look at Sunni Man
Click to expand...


But, Mrs. Sherri, Zionists don't want to rule the world.  However, your friendly Muslims certainly want to do so by establishing a Caliphate once again.  As one Iranian poster once said that Islam is not just for the Iranians or the Arabs but for the entire world.  Have you ever heard Zionists claim that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Read the thread title , little boy, the false claim is made that even Jesus is a Zionist.

That is the thread topic , not defining target.

And Jesus tells us He is the Son of God,  in many verses, which I have posted.

He never says He is a Zionist, He never was a Zionist and He is not presently a Zionist.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the thread title , little boy, the false claim is made that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> That is the thread topic , not defining target.
> 
> And Jesus tells us He is the Son of God,  in many verses, which I have posted.
> 
> He never says He is a Zionist, He never was a Zionist and He is not presently a Zionist.



He also never said he was a Palestinian, yet you claim that he was


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the thread title , little boy, the false claim is made that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> That is the thread topic , not defining target.
> 
> And Jesus tells us He is the Son of God,  in many verses, which I have posted.
> 
> He never says He is a Zionist, He never was a Zionist and He is not presently a Zionist.


Nothing you have said, verses you have cited, proves a thing. You post a scripture which doesn't prove a thing, we post a scripture of proof and you claim it's a lie.  You lose. Game. Set. Match. NEXT!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

FACT Jesus tells us who He is, the Son of God.

FACT Jesus never says He is a Zionist.


----------



## MHunterB

Did Jesus ever state "I am not a woman"?


----------



## aris2chat

MHunterB said:


> Did Jesus ever state "I am not a woman"?



LOL

bravo


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Embrace Idolatry, it is obviously your choice to make.

But for Christians who truly believe in Jesus, we believe Jesus is who He says He is.

He certainly was asked many times to explain who He was and He did. 




MHunterB said:


> Did Jesus ever state "I am not a woman"?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Rabbi Yechezkel Shraga Halberstam once said:

"When a Jew recites 'Hear O Israel, the Lord your G-d, the Lord is One' he should have in mind rejecting all idolatry in the world, including Zionism, which is also idolatry."

What the Rabbis said about Zionism* in the


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Heresy of "Christian" Zionism: On the New Idolatry of Jew Worship and the Human Sacrifice of Islam in Idolatrous Pursuit of the "Rapture"

World Jewry has brainwashed tens of millions of American "Christians" to worship Israel and the Jewish People as idols, and abandon the Gospels of Jesus Christ and the blessings of peace. Zionist Jewry have taught these false Christians that if they make human sacrifices out of Moslem and Russian lives to the alter of World Jewry, that they will be blessed.

In this new heresy, Israel and Jewry are the Golden Calf and American "Christian" Zionists have already aided, abetted and committed the kosher slaughter of a million Iraqis and untold numbers of Afghanistanis in order to receive the blessings of their idol, Israel. Predictably, "Christian" Zionist Idolaters have instead been cursed with skyrocketing debt, genetic diseases, lower wages, unemployment, devalued currency, and more wars sold to them on the false promise of still greater "blessings", which will inevitably bring more curses to the anti-Christian idolaters.

Jewish Racism: The Heresy of "Christian" Zionism: On the New Idolatry of Jew Worship and the Human Sacrifice of Islam in Idolatrous Pursuit of the "Rapture"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christian Zionism and the Idolatry of the Land

"Yesterday I spoke at the annual confererence ofSabeel UK*in Oxford, along with Dr Ilan Pape.

My paper was entitled, Christian Zionism and the Idolatry of the Land."

You can access the audio and text, together with a note taking outline at the link below.

Stephen Sizer: Christian Zionism and the Idolatry of the Land


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Idolatry of Christian Zionism

5/5/13, by Clement Pulaski


"Christian Zionists claim that those who are Jews by blood retain the honor and sanctity of their ancient ancestors, regardless of their lack of faith. Christian Zionists do this despite the*clear teaching of the Bible*that the Jews who reject Christ are branches that have been torn away from the root of the Church and cast aside.Christian Zionists set up for themselves a carnal idol, the physical race of antichrist Jews. They give military and financial aid to the Jews in Palestine, thinking that they please God by transporting the mortal, unregenerate flesh of spiritually dead Jews to the Holy Land. The religion of the Jews is founded on their rejection of Jesus as the Messiah, and the return of these apostates to the earthly Jerusalem is no more pleasing to God than were the sacrifices offered to Him by those with wicked hearts."

"This focus on the political events surrounding the earthly Jerusalem goes against the message of the Gospel, which says that we are to lift our hearts up to the heavenly Kingdom of God. The Old Testament nation of Israel was not an end unto itself, but rather the visible preparation for the spiritual revelation of the Messiah. The ancient nation was an earthly seed, a seed sown in corruption and raised in the glory of the Church, which is the spiritual communion of the saints of all earthly nations. The descendants of Ishmael and of Esau were just as much physical sons of Abraham as were the descendants of Isaac and Jacob, but because they did not maintain the covenant of faith, they became irrelevant to God's purpose for the seed of Abraham. In the same way, the Jews have cut themselves off from the covenant of Christ, and are no longer God's chosen people. As Jesus said to the Jews,*"The kingdom of God shall be taken from you, and given to a nation bringing forth the fruits thereof"(Matthew 
21:43)."

truesonsofabraham.com


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rabbi Yechezkel Shraga Halberstam once said:
> 
> "When a Jew recites 'Hear O Israel, the Lord your G-d, the Lord is One' he should have in mind rejecting all idolatry in the world, including Zionism, which is also idolatry."
> 
> What the Rabbis said about Zionism* in the




Idolatry?  What of your statues of saints, your icons and suffering crosses?  What happened to god's love?  Hope?  Joy?  Peace?  Tolerance?  Brotherhood?  Churches look more like torture chambers with bleeding suffering images of agony I would think many enter in fear instead of being filling with the holy spirit.  Do you act out of fear of god or strive to act in ways that will make you closer to god?

Neither Judaism nor Islam engage in idolatry.  Have you even seen a synagogue or mosques inside?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, what nonsense you post.
> 
> Where did you get any of that from?
> 
> I am giving you Jesus own words where He tells you clearly who He is, the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Jesus I am posting speak for themselves.
> 
> In those words of Jesus is Truth a Zionist like you shall never know or experience,   unless that is you accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God and Messiah.
> 
> Keep on rejecting Jesus, and lying about Jesus and slandering him, that is your choice , and may you reap what you have sown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're just claiming to be "accepting Jesus" but doing everything exactly the opposite of what he said and who he was.  Keep it up, SATAN IS VERY PROUD OF YOU.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's all in your posts lunatic Jihad Sherri.  You deny most of what Jesus said and who he was.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri: 





> Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT promises



The OT is a Zionist book, you Islamist dipshit!  Ha ha ha.  What a friggin moron.  Go get an education.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Read the thread title , little boy, the false claim is made that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> That is the thread topic , not defining target.
> 
> And Jesus tells us He is the Son of God,  in many verses, which I have posted.
> 
> He never says He is a Zionist, He never was a Zionist and He is not presently a Zionist.


You haven't proven that Jesus isn't a Zionist.  In fact the verses you posted ie "Joel" ends with saying the Messiah will appear out of ZION and save the "children of Israel".  Ha ha ha.  You are pathetic. 

I bet you were one of those kids in school everybody made fun of during free period, and then you came back for more because you liked it?  LOL


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Yechezkel Shraga Halberstam once said:
> 
> "When a Jew recites 'Hear O Israel, the Lord your G-d, the Lord is One' he should have in mind rejecting all idolatry in the world, including Zionism, which is also idolatry."
> 
> What the Rabbis said about Zionism* in the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idolatry?  What of your statues of saints, your icons and suffering crosses?  What happened to god's love?  Hope?  Joy?  Peace?  Tolerance?  Brotherhood?  Churches look more like torture chambers with bleeding suffering images of agony I would think many enter in fear instead of being filling with the holy spirit.  Do you act out of fear of god or strive to act in ways that will make you closer to god?
> 
> Neither Judaism nor Islam engage in idolatry.  Have you even seen a synagogue or mosques inside?
Click to expand...

Mohammed revealed himself to Jihad Sherri while she was having a shish-kebab sandwich at a pro Pali rally at the local mosque.  She got on all fours and howled like a doggy as part of her conversion ceremony.

True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God is love.

Love is God.

Love sent His only begotten Son to die on a cross to save man from his sin, from self. 

Sacrifice of self for others is the epitome of love, the epitome of God.

Don't expect you to understand if you do not know Jesus

This is Verse 4 of a song I wrote called I Go To My Father's House

Jesus my Jesus

You are more precious than silver and gold

You are the light that shines in a world filled with darkness

You are the One who brought grace and truth into this world

And when I feel burdened by the cares of this world

I find myself at the foot of that cross 

Where you died for me

And I think about the words you spoke Lord 

Before you left this world

You said I go to my Father's house

Where there are many rooms

I go to prepare a place for you

And I will return for you

With these promises, Jesus

My pain turns to joy 

And I long for that day

Come soon Lord, come soon










aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Yechezkel Shraga Halberstam once said:
> 
> "When a Jew recites 'Hear O Israel, the Lord your G-d, the Lord is One' he should have in mind rejecting all idolatry in the world, including Zionism, which is also idolatry."
> 
> What the Rabbis said about Zionism* in the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idolatry?  What of your statues of saints, your icons and suffering crosses?  What happened to god's love?  Hope?  Joy?  Peace?  Tolerance?  Brotherhood?  Churches look more like torture chambers with bleeding suffering images of agony I would think many enter in fear instead of being filling with the holy spirit.  Do you act out of fear of god or strive to act in ways that will make you closer to god?
> 
> Neither Judaism nor Islam engage in idolatry.  Have you even seen a synagogue or mosques inside?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As I have repeatedly stated, Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT promises.

Jesus comes after Joel.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title , little boy, the false claim is made that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> That is the thread topic , not defining target.
> 
> And Jesus tells us He is the Son of God,  in many verses, which I have posted.
> 
> He never says He is a Zionist, He never was a Zionist and He is not presently a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that Jesus isn't a Zionist.  In fact the verses you posted ie "Joel" ends with saying the Messiah will appear out of ZION and save the "children of Israel".  Ha ha ha.  You are pathetic.
> 
> I bet you were one of those kids in school everybody made fun of during free period, and then you came back for more because you liked it?  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As I have repeatedly stated, Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT promises.
> 
> Jesus comes after Joel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title , little boy, the false claim is made that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> That is the thread topic , not defining target.
> 
> And Jesus tells us He is the Son of God,  in many verses, which I have posted.
> 
> He never says He is a Zionist, He never was a Zionist and He is not presently a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that Jesus isn't a Zionist.  In fact the verses you posted ie "Joel" ends with saying the Messiah will appear out of ZION and save the "children of Israel".  Ha ha ha.  You are pathetic.
> 
> I bet you were one of those kids in school everybody made fun of during free period, and then you came back for more because you liked it?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 And according to the end times prophesy he first appears at ZION and is there for the state of Israel, no mention of your brand of Christianity in the OT or in the NT either.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sherri is obviously not a Christian as she would have more respect for Jews and Israel if she is one.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew 23


Matthew 23*(New International Version)

8*&#8220;But you are not to be called &#8216;Rabbi,&#8217; for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth &#8216;father,&#8217; for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.

You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.

And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.

Show respect for Jesus, Zionist. 

Jesus is the One who is owed respect.





Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri is obviously not a Christian as she would have more respect for Jews and Israel if she is one.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nowhere is there a command  by Jesus to respect "Israel."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your claim is not true , not supported by the words of Jesus.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly stated, Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT promises.
> 
> Jesus comes after Joel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that Jesus isn't a Zionist.  In fact the verses you posted ie "Joel" ends with saying the Messiah will appear out of ZION and save the "children of Israel".  Ha ha ha.  You are pathetic.
> 
> I bet you were one of those kids in school everybody made fun of during free period, and then you came back for more because you liked it?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And according to the end times prophesy he first appears at ZION and is there for the state of Israel, no mention of your brand of Christianity in the OT or in the NT either.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> 8*But you are not to be called Rabbi, for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth father, for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.
> 
> You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.
> 
> And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Show respect for Jesus, Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the One who is owed respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is obviously not a Christian as she would have more respect for Jews and Israel if she is one.
Click to expand...


I acknowledge the first commandment.  *I revere the One and Only G-d.  No men or false prophets.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And in your post here is the perfect illustration of what is so terribly wrong with this thread.

The thread was started by a Zionist like you who rejects Jesus as Messiah. 

You reject who Jesus says He is and make up Zionist fantasies about who Zionists claim Him to be. 

This will not "save" you.



Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> 8*But you are not to be called Rabbi, for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth father, for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.
> 
> You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.
> 
> And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Show respect for Jesus, Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the One who is owed respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is obviously not a Christian as she would have more respect for Jews and Israel if she is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I acknowledge the first commandment.  *I revere the One and Only G-d.  No men or false prophets.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Everyone is running rings around you and you are loving it.  However you are also scared to post on the religion forum as you know you will be slapped down in an instant.  

Go on, I dare you, post on the religion forum.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And in your post here is the perfect illustration of what is so terribly wrong with this thread.
> 
> The thread was started by a Zionist like you who rejects Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> You reject who Jesus says He is and make up Zionist fantasies about who Zionists claim Him to be.
> 
> This will not "save" you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> 8*But you are not to be called Rabbi, for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth father, for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.
> 
> You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.
> 
> And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Show respect for Jesus, Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the One who is owed respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I acknowledge the first commandment.  *I revere the One and Only G-d.  No men or false prophets.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If I wanted to have a serious religious discussion about this, I would choose a Christian to Christian discussion forum. I do not think there is that type of discussion forum here. Maybe, there will be a forum like that in the future.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You know, when you go to the website that the article appears on in the OP and read about that website, the center of their beliefs is not even Jesus , it is Israel.

The statement in the OP/ie thread title  is pure and unadulterated Idolatry.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am actually surprised this thread remains  open, but I intend to be staying here and  defending Jesus as long as the slander against Him continues, be it 1000 or 10000 posts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not even a Christian denomination or Christian  affiliation to this website the article the OP comes from. 

Is this a poster's personal website?


"YourBible.ca is a private witness that is dedicated to promoting The Bible as the simple truth of God.* We will endeavour to present basic*Bible truth through verses and comments on various life changing and life challenging issues.

We believe that the*Creator, the God of the universe*has chosen to reveal himself through his glorious creation and through his reluctant people the Jews.

We believe that the world will soon be at peace.**This*blessed event will come with the second coming of the Jewish messiah - Jesus Christ.* Christ will return to earth to re-establish the*Kingdom of Israel with the capital city*being in Jerusalem.*

We believe in the resurrection from the dead of all those who have come to understand the call of God and accepted it.

We believe in Bible prophecy as the accurate means through which God is making his future purpose known to mankind.

Clyde Snobelen (August 2006)

YourBible.ca - About Us


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> 8*But you are not to be called Rabbi, for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth father, for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.
> 
> You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.
> 
> And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Show respect for Jesus, Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the One who is owed respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is obviously not a Christian as she would have more respect for Jews and Israel if she is one.
Click to expand...




 Is that the Jesus born of Mary in a stable in Bethlehem in Israel, the same Jesus that was born a Jew and believed that the Hebrews would once again live in the land of Israel and rebuild the Temple in Jerusalem. Or do you worship another heathen Jesus who was not a Jew and did not believe in the return of the Jews to Israel


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No and No.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> 8*&#8220;But you are not to be called &#8216;Rabbi,&#8217; for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth &#8216;father,&#8217; for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.
> 
> You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.
> 
> And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Show respect for Jesus, Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the One who is owed respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is obviously not a Christian as she would have more respect for Jews and Israel if she is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Jesus born of Mary in a stable in Bethlehem in Israel, the same Jesus that was born a Jew and believed that the Hebrews would once again live in the land of Israel and rebuild the Temple in Jerusalem. Or do you worship another heathen Jesus who was not a Jew and did not believe in the return of the Jews to Israel
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere is there a command  by Jesus to respect "Israel."





 Nor does it say in the Bible that Jesus rejects his Judaism and belief in the resurrection of Israel for the JEWS as you are claiming


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your claim is not true , not supported by the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly stated, Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT promises.
> 
> Jesus comes after Joel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And according to the end times prophesy he first appears at ZION and is there for the state of Israel, no mention of your brand of Christianity in the OT or in the NT either.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Try again as Jesus says that he will return and make ISREAL whole again. He does not say he will lift up the Christians does he.........................


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Clyde Snobelen Landscaping*

http://www.csll.ca/

The man who wrote the article in the OP appears to be a gardener.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ZIONISTS just live and love to lie.





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is not true , not supported by the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to the end times prophesy he first appears at ZION and is there for the state of Israel, no mention of your brand of Christianity in the OT or in the NT either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again as Jesus says that he will return and make ISREAL whole again. He does not say he will lift up the Christians does he.........................
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And in your post here is the perfect illustration of what is so terribly wrong with this thread.
> 
> The thread was started by a Zionist like you who rejects Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> You reject who Jesus says He is and make up Zionist fantasies about who Zionists claim Him to be.
> 
> This will not "save" you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Matthew 23*(New International Version)
> 
> 8*But you are not to be called Rabbi, for you have one Teacher, and you are all brothers.*9*And do not call anyone on earth father, for you have one Father,*and he is in heaven.*10*Nor are you to be called instructors, for you have one Instructor, the Messiah.*11*The greatest among you will be your servant.*12*For those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.
> 
> You are the one who is lacking in respect, not showing respect to Jesus, the Messiah.
> 
> And the words above were spoken by Jesus to Jews almost 2000 years ago about their lack of respect for Him and God and these words speak to all Jews today who reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> Show respect for Jesus, Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the One who is owed respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I acknowledge the first commandment.  *I revere the One and Only G-d.  No men or false prophets.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 It will not save you either as Jesus said that the nations of the world will turn their hands against Israel and I will save Israel for the Jews. He does not say he will save America for the evangelical Christian fruitcakes like yourself.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You know, when you go to the website that the article appears on in the OP and read about that website, the center of their beliefs is not even Jesus , it is Israel.
> 
> The statement in the OP/ie thread title  is pure and unadulterated Idolatry.






 The centre of a Christians belief is God the father, it is not Jesus the son.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nowhere does the word Judaism ever appear in the OT or NT. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere is there a command  by Jesus to respect "Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it say in the Bible that Jesus rejects his Judaism and belief in the resurrection of Israel for the JEWS as you are claiming
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nowhere does Jesus say there will be" a resurrection of Israel.for the Jews."

Why renounce words He never said?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists need to deal with what Jesus actually said.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

True Christians believe Jesus is God.

That is what is written in The Gospels. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when you go to the website that the article appears on in the OP and read about that website, the center of their beliefs is not even Jesus , it is Israel.
> 
> The statement in the OP/ie thread title  is pure and unadulterated Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre of a Christians belief is God the father, it is not Jesus the son.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Word Became Flesh

1*In the beginning was the Word,*and the Word was with God,*and the Word was God.*2*He was with God in the beginning.*3*Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made.*4*In him was life,*and that life was the light*of all mankind.*5*The light shines in the darkness,*and the darkness has not overcome[a]*i

John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus saves me. John 3:16





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in your post here is the perfect illustration of what is so terribly wrong with this thread.
> 
> The thread was started by a Zionist like you who rejects Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> You reject who Jesus says He is and make up Zionist fantasies about who Zionists claim Him to be.
> 
> This will not "save" you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I acknowledge the first commandment.  *I revere the One and Only G-d.  No men or false prophets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not save you either as Jesus said that the nations of the world will turn their hands against Israel and I will save Israel for the Jews. He does not say he will save America for the evangelical Christian fruitcakes like yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nothing but the blood of Jesus saves.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus does not say what you claim He says.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is not true , not supported by the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to the end times prophesy he first appears at ZION and is there for the state of Israel, no mention of your brand of Christianity in the OT or in the NT either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again as Jesus says that he will return and make ISREAL whole again. He does not say he will lift up the Christians does he.........................
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ZIONISTS just live and love to lie...


Look who's talkin'... *you've* been talkin' smack out of your ass for months...twit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We have voices to use to speak with, Zionist moron.


----------



## MJB12741

She is so funny.  What a relief she is from us having to deal with the reality of those she supports killing us infidels all over the world.





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZIONISTS just live and love to lie...
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talkin'... *you've* been talkin' smack out of your ass for months...twit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have voices to use to speak with, Zionist moron.



And the Jew hating Sherri has all those Iranian voices in her head. True story.


----------



## MJB12741

I think  she would do well laying off Jesus & interpereting Mohammed's quotes instead.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have voices to use to speak with, Zionist moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jew hating Sherri has all those Iranian voices in her head. True story.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If I wanted to have a serious religious discussion about this, I would choose a Christian to Christian discussion forum. I do not think there is that type of discussion forum here. Maybe, there will be a forum like that in the future.



We all know the l'il sherrifilthflinger wouldn't last five posts on any 'Christian to Christian' discussion board....all the real Christians would be disgusted by the raging Jew-hatred it constantly spews.

IN fact, the sherriliar rejects Jesus in so many ways it's rather startling......  The only reason it claims to be 'Christian' is so it can USE Jesus as a club to bash others, which attempt is doomed to fail.


----------



## MHunterB

USING Jesus as a weapon is hardly showing 'respect' for that Jewish rabbi.......  

The raging hypocrisy is hilarious, isn't it? : ))


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus saves me. John 3:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in your post here is the perfect illustration of what is so terribly wrong with this thread.
> 
> The thread was started by a Zionist like you who rejects Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> You reject who Jesus says He is and make up Zionist fantasies about who Zionists claim Him to be.
> 
> This will not "save" you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not save you either as Jesus said that the nations of the world will turn their hands against Israel and I will save Israel for the Jews. He does not say he will save America for the evangelical Christian fruitcakes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 No he saves the Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I support no one's killing.




MJB12741 said:


> She is so funny.  What a relief she is from us having to deal with the reality of those she supports killing us infidels all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZIONISTS just live and love to lie...
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talkin'... *you've* been talkin' smack out of your ass for months...twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus does not say what you claim He says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is not true , not supported by the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again as Jesus says that he will return and make ISREAL whole again. He does not say he will lift up the Christians does he.........................
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Then post his words regarding the end times, or are you afraid to contradict yourself..............


----------



## toastman

You're a filthy liar Sherri !

You started a thread about two Israeli pilots who were killed in an accidental helicopter crash. 

You thanked JESUS for their death. So shut up and stop lying, Muslim Shill !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English.

John 3:16

"For God so loved the world"

"that He gave His only begotten Son"

"that whosoever believeth in Him"

"should not perish but have everlasting life"

Where is Salvation for Jews unless they believe in Jesus?




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus saves me. John 3:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will not save you either as Jesus said that the nations of the world will turn their hands against Israel and I will save Israel for the Jews. He does not say he will save America for the evangelical Christian fruitcakes like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he saves the Jews
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> I think  she would do well laying off Jesus & interpereting Mohammed's quotes instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have voices to use to speak with, Zionist moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jew hating Sherri has all those Iranian voices in her head. True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



for sherri the meccaist filth is simply an overlay upon the filth of the 
gin and beer soaked stupidity of the unwashed dregs of the south.

I recognize the  SYNCRECISM because I know both so well.

Like seeks like-----if she was truly born in the USA southwest---her 
AFFINITY for meccaist dirt is simply a matter of chemistry.    
I was very young when I read the  nazi war criminal authored 
propaganda that  is now used in mosques and  was used in 
Pakistan and arab countries way back   before 1980.    It did 
not become so MUCH used in Iran until their "cultural 
revolution"     circa 1980.    I am not suggesting that meccaist filth 
did not exist------it is just a matter of form and style introduced 
by such players are  ARIBERT HEIM that is reflected in her rantings


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> You're a filthy liar Sherri !
> 
> You started a thread about two Israeli pilots who were killed in an accidental helicopter crash.
> 
> You thanked JESUS for their death. So shut up and stop lying, Muslim Shill !



They were not killed by another person whose killing acts I supported.

And Israeli pilots massacre Palestinian children, 1519 total children slaughtered by Israel since 9/2000 named on Remember These Children website.

Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a filthy liar Sherri !
> 
> You started a thread about two Israeli pilots who were killed in an accidental helicopter crash.
> 
> You thanked JESUS for their death. So shut up and stop lying, Muslim Shill !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not killed by another person whose killing acts I supported.
> 
> And Israeli pilots massacre Palestinian children, 1519 total children slaughtered by Israel since 9/2000 named on Remember These Children website.
> 
> Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives.
Click to expand...


Who were the Palestinians killed by those pilots?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a filthy liar Sherri !
> 
> You started a thread about two Israeli pilots who were killed in an accidental helicopter crash.
> 
> You thanked JESUS for their death. So shut up and stop lying, Muslim Shill !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not killed by another person whose killing acts I supported.
Click to expand...



Is there a point in so saying?      Would you exoect decent people to dance 
at the funerals of your kith and disgusting kin were any to die in vehicular 
accidents?.--------well-----then again-----I doubt there is a decent person in 
your  "circle"-----celebrating the violent deaths of innocents is-----customary 
amongst the dregs of your sewer.      Your vile culture is not singular-----
you can read all about similar filth in the Literature of the Science of 
Anthropology.      There besides yours-----there were other cultures in which 
women took special delight in obscene mutilation of  the  "enemy" or simply 
in  killing--------your forefathers in rome loved to watch people being eaten 
by lions.     The snack of choice was roasted chick peas


----------



## toastman

"Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"


If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest

You're a filthy animal Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.

Jesus was not a Nationalist.

Matthew 24

30*&#8220;Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.

Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not say what you claim He says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again as Jesus says that he will return and make ISREAL whole again. He does not say he will lift up the Christians does he.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then post his words regarding the end times, or are you afraid to contradict yourself..............
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why do you support and defend Israel's killing of children.in Palestine?

What a sicko you are!

SCUM Support child killings.




toastman said:


> "Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"
> 
> 
> If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest
> 
> You're a filthy animal Sherri.


----------



## toastman

Look how quick Sherri changed the subject !! How pathetic !!

I never said I supported intentional killing of civilians. 

But YOU, thanked Jesus for the death of two IAF pilots who were on a practice flight. Think about that for  moment.

It;s obvious that you worship Satan. You know what they say about Satan worshipers, they are people who you least expect them to be. People like you, who pretend to be good Christian women , but you are not fooling anyone 

SHERRI WORSHIPS SATAN


----------



## toastman

What would Jesus think about you thanking him for the death of two innocent pilots???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 6

35*Then Jesus declared,*&#8220;I am*the bread of life.*Whoever comes to me will never go hungry, and whoever believes*in me will never be thirsty.36*But as I told you, you have seen me and still you do not believe.37*All those the Father gives me*will come to me, and whoever comes to me I will never drive away.*38*For I have come down from heaven not to do my will but to do the will*of him who sent me.*39*And this is the will of him who sent me, that I shall lose none of all those he has given me,*but raise them up at the last day.*40*For my Father&#8217;s will is that everyone who looks to the Son*and believes in him shall have eternal life,*and I will raise them up at the last day.&#8221;

John 6 - Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand - Some - Bible Gateway




QUOTE=Bloodrock44;8433642]





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have voices to use to speak with, Zionist moron.



And the Jew hating Sherri has all those Iranian voices in her head. True story.[/QUOTE]


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.
> 
> Jesus was not a Nationalist.
> 
> Matthew 24
> 
> 30*Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
> 
> Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> LOL   poor sherri-------the lines by MATTHEW---simply echo the words of  ISAIAH----
> At the time that Metthew lived------the  DIASPORA of jews had already been
> established and there are all sorts of   "from the four corners of the earth"
> or gathering up the "scattered" people allusions in the poetry of the
> pharisees.      -----I wonder what   the idiot imagines is meant ----in
> THE LINGO OF THE TIME-----by  "gather"
> 
> Sherri dear-----when reading old writings----you MUST have a grasp on the
> usage of the time.      Matthew was a pharisee jew-----he used the lingo of
> the talmudists.      For a glimpse of the lingo of the talmudists----you can
> check the parts of the bible that were originally written in Aramaic-----
> Daniel is one.       I believe Ezekiel ws also written in aramaic-----I will check
> Isaiah wrote in Hebrew---quite a sublime poet -----it is clear that Jesus and
> Matthew liked his stuff


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How were they "innocent?"

Were they Jews who believed in Jesus?


John 8*(New International Version)

Dispute Over Whose Children Jesus&#8217; Opponents Are

31*To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said,*&#8220;If you hold to my teaching,*you are really my disciples.*32*Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.&#8221;

33*They answered him, &#8220;We are Abraham&#8217;s descendants*and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?&#8221;

34*Jesus replied,*&#8220;Very truly I tell you, everyone who sins is a slave to sin.*35*Now a slave has no permanent place in the family, but a son belongs to it forever.*36*So if the Son sets you free,*you will be free indeed.*37*I know that you are Abraham&#8217;s descendants. Yet you are looking for a way to kill me,*because you have no room for my word.38*I am telling you what I have seen in the Father&#8217;s presence,*and you are doing what you have heard from your father.*&#8221;

39*&#8220;Abraham is our father,&#8221; they answered.

&#8220;If you were Abraham&#8217;s children,&#8221;*said Jesus,*&#8220;then you would[c]*do what Abraham did.*40*As it is, you are looking for a way to kill me,*a man who has told you the truth that I heard from God.*Abraham did not do such things.*41*You are doing the works of your own father.&#8221;

&#8220;We are not illegitimate children,&#8221; they protested. &#8220;The only Father we have is God himself.&#8221;

42*Jesus said to them,*&#8220;If God were your Father, you would love me,*for I have come here from God.*I have not come on my own;*God sent me.43*Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say.*44*You belong to your father, the devil,*and you want to carry out your father&#8217;s desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*45*Yet because I tell the truth,*you do not believe me!*46*Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why don&#8217;t you believe me?*47*Whoever belongs to God hears what God says.*The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.&#8221;


John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway







toastman said:



			What would Jesus think about you thanking him for the death of two innocent pilots???
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Whoever believes in Jesus walks in Light!

Does Rosie believe in Jesus?

Do all Jews believe in Jesus?

John 8*(New International Version)

Dispute Over Jesus&#8217; Testimony

12*When Jesus spoke again to the people, he said,*&#8220;I am*the light of the world.*Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.&#8221;

John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway





irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.
> 
> Jesus was not a Nationalist.
> 
> Matthew 24
> 
> 30*&#8220;Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
> 
> Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> LOL   poor sherri-------the lines by MATTHEW---simply echo the words of  ISAIAH----
> At the time that Metthew lived------the  DIASPORA of jews had already been
> established and there are all sorts of   "from the four corners of the earth"
> or gathering up the "scattered" people allusions in the poetry of the
> pharisees.      -----I wonder what   the idiot imagines is meant ----in
> THE LINGO OF THE TIME-----by  "gather"
> 
> Sherri dear-----when reading old writings----you MUST have a grasp on the
> usage of the time.      Matthew was a pharisee jew-----he used the lingo of
> the talmudists.      For a glimpse of the lingo of the talmudists----you can
> check the parts of the bible that were originally written in Aramaic-----
> Daniel is one.       I believe Ezekiel ws also written in aramaic-----I will check
> Isaiah wrote in Hebrew---quite a sublime poet -----it is clear that Jesus and
> Matthew liked his stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
Palestinians: 1519

http://rememberthesechildren.org/remember2012.html][/B]

APPLAUDING seeing God take out two baby killers is not worshipping Satan.

I do not support Zionist baby killing.


So, where is your condemnation for Israels killings of 1519 children in Palestine? 




toastman said:


> Look how quick Sherri changed the subject !! How pathetic !!
> 
> I never said I supported intentional killing of civilians.
> 
> But YOU, thanked Jesus for the death of two IAF pilots who were on a practice flight. Think about that for  moment.
> 
> It;s obvious that you worship Satan. You know what they say about Satan worshipers, they are people who you least expect them to be. People like you, who pretend to be good Christian women , but you are not fooling anyone
> 
> SHERRI WORSHIPS SATAN


----------



## toastman

Sherri, you said that those who don't believe in Jesus, burn in Hell, did you not ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I gave you Jesus words, read them for yourself. 




toastman said:


> Sherri, you said that those who don't believe in Jesus, burn in Hell, did you not ?


----------



## toastman

Answer the question with a YES or NO


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere is there a command  by Jesus to respect "Israel."


Ha ha ha ha ha. 

Now that was a good joke.


----------



## toastman

I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:

"Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in your post here is the perfect illustration of what is so terribly wrong with this thread.
> 
> The thread was started by a Zionist like you who rejects Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> You reject who Jesus says He is and make up Zionist fantasies about who Zionists claim Him to be.
> 
> This will not "save" you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I acknowledge the first commandment.  *I revere the One and Only G-d.  No men or false prophets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not save you either as Jesus said that the nations of the world will turn their hands against Israel and I will save Israel for the Jews. He does not say he will save America for the evangelical Christian fruitcakes like yourself.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri is not an evangelical or a Christian. She's just a fruitcake. LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Perfectly true statement.

The same way I am a North American living in North America.  



toastman said:


> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I gave you Jesus words, read them for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, you said that those who don't believe in Jesus, burn in Hell, did you not ?
Click to expand...


'You quoted a translation of a translaton of words written by some guy named 
MATTHEW-----historically  he was a pharisee jew.     He would have been literate 
in ARAMAIC   and probably did all his writing in aramaic employing the word 
usage of his time.        His reference to  "gathering" ---without actually 
having his original work-------so clearly echoes that usage of other writers of 
his time -----in reference to the  "end times" ------actually in hebrew the 
phrase comes out better translated ----"in the days or times 'after' "    which 
refers to  "after"  some mytical event some scholars call  "end-times"----the 
"gathering"  allusion invariably refers to the   INGATHERING OF THE 
DIASPORA ----------remember herodotus?       he was around during the 
BABYLONIAN CAPTIVITY  ------remember the  BABYLONIAN CAPTIVITY?

you should try reading the bible.    I always liked reading ancient literature---
I even read the koran   (in translation)


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have voices to use to speak with, Zionist moron.


"We"?

Uh oh. It's the morning shift at the mosque basement propaganda HQ, staring Abdul. Ha ha.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English.
> 
> John 3:16
> 
> "For God so loved the world"
> 
> "that He gave His only begotten Son"
> 
> "that whosoever believeth in Him"
> 
> "should not perish but have everlasting life"
> 
> Where is Salvation for Jews unless they believe in Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus saves me. John 3:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he saves the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 That is the thoughts of the early Christians, it is not the words of Jesus


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere does the word Judaism ever appear in the OT or NT.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere is there a command  by Jesus to respect "Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it say in the Bible that Jesus rejects his Judaism and belief in the resurrection of Israel for the JEWS as you are claiming
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then why are they called JEWS by Jesus and all over the New Testament. 

What religion did Jews practice?  Was third grade the three hardest years if your life?


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> "Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"
> 
> 
> If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest
> 
> You're a filthy animal Sherri.


That's because Jihad Sherri wants everybody to believe she's a "Christian", while talking and thinking like an Islamist. In other words, this is most likely someone else posting as Jihad Sherri.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why do you support and defend Israel's killing of children.in Palestine?
> 
> What a sicko you are!
> 
> SCUM Support child killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"
> 
> 
> If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest
> 
> You're a filthy animal Sherri.
Click to expand...

You mean how you support Palestinian Islamic terrorists like Hamas and Hezbollah?

SCUM is the definition for you.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"
> 
> 
> If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest
> 
> You're a filthy animal Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Jihad Sherri wants everybody to believe she's a "Christian", while talking and thinking like an Islamist. In other words, this is most likely someone else posting as Jihad Sherri.
Click to expand...



Cool it,   roudy.      Sherri did not develope with your cultural advantages.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
Click to expand...

There was Palestine back then, moron. And the bible made no indication of there being one either. 

And here in earth, when people are asked where they are from, they don't say "North America", idiot.


----------



## Jos

John 8:43-45



43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father&#8217;s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me!

I wonder who Jesus was referring to? surely not jews!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16

New International Version (NIV)

16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

New International Version*(NIV)

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John 3:16



Words straight out of The New Testament. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> John 3:16
> 
> "For God so loved the world"
> 
> "that He gave His only begotten Son"
> 
> "that whosoever believeth in Him"
> 
> "should not perish but have everlasting life"
> 
> Where is Salvation for Jews unless they believe in Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he saves the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the thoughts of the early Christians, it is not the words of Jesus
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Jos said:


> John 8:43-45
> 
> 
> 
> 43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your fathers desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me!
> 
> I wonder who Jesus was referring to? surely not jews!!




it is not clear      maybe he is referring to the pig of mecca      that vile pig was certainly 
a MURDERER-----even in his youth-----he spoke his native garble and fathered lies that 
led to the genocide of hundreds of millions -----lots of people beieve his filth


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"


Yeah.  Then Jihad Sherri quoted verses in the bible about the cursed Philistines whom God destroyed, as if they are the same as Palestinians. So according to Sherri, Jesus was a Philistine living in Philistia, the same people King David fought. 

One slight problem, according to the Bible, Jesus was related to King David, so in other words, King David was actually a Philistine!  

Or maybe, Jihad Sherri wants to start a while new faith, just like Mohammad did with Islam, when the illiterate hijacked two faiths that came before him and created his own bullshit faith. 

How about we call Sherri's new faith, BULLSHITISM?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> John 8:43-45
> 
> 
> 
> 43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father&#8217;s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me!
> 
> I wonder who Jesus was referring to? surely not jews!!


Since a jesus was a Jew himself, if he was referring to Jews he would be calling his own father a devil. 

You're dismissed, dipshit.


----------



## Jos

> 48 The Jews answered him, &#8220;Aren&#8217;t we right in saying that you are a Samaritan and demon-possessed?&#8221;
> 
> 49 &#8220;I am not possessed by a demon,&#8221; said Jesus, &#8220;but I honor my Father and you dishonor me. 50 I am not seeking glory for myself; but there is one who seeks it, and he is the judge. 51 Very truly I tell you, whoever obeys my word will never see death.&#8221;
> 
> 52 At this they exclaimed, &#8220;Now we know that you are demon-possessed! Abraham died and so did the prophets, yet you say that whoever obeys your word will never taste death. 53 Are you greater than our father Abraham? He died, and so did the prophets. Who do you think you are?&#8221;
> 
> 54 Jesus replied, &#8220;If I glorify myself, my glory means nothing. My Father, whom you claim as your God, is the one who glorifies me. 55 Though you do not know him, I know him. If I said I did not, I would be a liar like you, but I do know him and obey his word.


John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

But Jesus lived in a land known as Palestine since the time of Herodotus, exactly the same way I have lived in a land known as North America my entire life. 

And Jesus living in Palestine explains all these maps in Christian Bibles and Commentaries, maps  of Palestine. Maps for the almost 2000 years of Christianity obviously have no maps of Israel, as Israel only became a nation in 1948. 

So, The Interpreters Bible 12 volume Commentary Set has a map of  "Palestine in New Testament Times " in front of the back cover of every volume. Copyright Pierce & Smith 1952

The Gospel of John begins with another map of Palestine,  Roman provinces of Judea and Samaria and Galilee all labelled. Jesus parents lived in Galilee, in Nazareth, making Jesus a Nazarene. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was Palestine back then, moron. And the bible made no indication of there being one either.
> 
> And here in earth, when people are asked where they are from, they don't say "North America", idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
Click to expand...


Sherri makes a true statement        Jesus was  "palestinian"    just as  MONTEZUMA 
was   "SOUTH AMERICAN"------Both died at the hands of the culture of the filth 
of  "isa-respect"   having never recognzied themselves as either  "palestinian"---
re Jesus        or  "south american" ---re Montezuma.    Sherri presents an interesting 
factoid of history.      The filth of isa-respecting law can be traced to the first 
emperor of    "the holy roman empire"-------and cortez was a true servant of that 
filth.     Jesus and Montezuma------have something in common


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> 48 The Jews answered him, &#8220;Aren&#8217;t we right in saying that you are a Samaritan and demon-possessed?&#8221;
> 
> 49 &#8220;I am not possessed by a demon,&#8221; said Jesus, &#8220;but I honor my Father and you dishonor me. 50 I am not seeking glory for myself; but there is one who seeks it, and he is the judge. 51 Very truly I tell you, whoever obeys my word will never see death.&#8221;
> 
> 52 At this they exclaimed, &#8220;Now we know that you are demon-possessed! Abraham died and so did the prophets, yet you say that whoever obeys your word will never taste death. 53 Are you greater than our father Abraham? He died, and so did the prophets. Who do you think you are?&#8221;
> 
> 54 Jesus replied, &#8220;If I glorify myself, my glory means nothing. My Father, whom you claim as your God, is the one who glorifies me. 55 Though you do not know him, I know him. If I said I did not, I would be a liar like you, but I do know him and obey his word.
> 
> 
> 
> John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
Click to expand...

But but but Sherri keeps telling us that the word "Jew" does not exist in the bible?  

Can you jihadi assholes get your BULLSHIT straight?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri makes a true statement        Jesus was  "palestinian"    just as  MONTEZUMA
> was   "SOUTH AMERICAN"------Both died at the hands of the culture of the filth
> of  "isa-respect"   having never recognzied themselves as either  "palestinian"---
> re Jesus        or  "south american" ---re Montezuma.    Sherri presents an interesting
> factoid of history.      The filth of isa-respecting law can be traced to the first
> emperor of    "the holy roman empire"-------and cortez was a true servant of that
> filth.     Jesus and Montezuma------have something in common
Click to expand...

Never met anybody who said "I am South American" or "I am North American" or "I am Asian". LOL

Jihad Sherri needs to get out of the basement once in a while.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

"Copy/Paste Sherri" is really chugging out the posts today.

Somewhere, Mohammed(PB&J) is smiling down upon him.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.
> 
> Jesus was not a Nationalist.
> 
> Matthew 24
> 
> 30*Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
> 
> Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not say what you claim He says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then post his words regarding the end times, or are you afraid to contradict yourself..............
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 try again and this time find something pertinent to the real end times


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why do you support and defend Israel's killing of children.in Palestine?
> 
> What a sicko you are!
> 
> SCUM Support child killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"
> 
> 
> If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest
> 
> You're a filthy animal Sherri.
Click to expand...




 Why do you defend the attempted mass murder of children in Israel by the muslims.

 As you say scum support the mass murder of children


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.
> 
> Jesus was not a Nationalist.
> 
> Matthew 24
> 
> 30*Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
> 
> Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then post his words regarding the end times, or are you afraid to contradict yourself..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try again and this time find something pertinent to the real end times
Click to expand...

Funny part about Jihad Sherri's posts is the parts she avoids copying and pasting, totally destroy her claims. All you have to do is click on the link and read the rest of the verse.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 8:22 *(1611 King James Bible)

Viewing the 1611 King James Version. Click to switch to standard King James Version of*John 8:22


Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither I goe, ye cannot come.

- 1611 King James Bible


JOHN 8:22 (1611 KING JAMES BIBLE) Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither...


In English Bibles, the word Jew did not appear in the texts until the 1800s.

Look at the 1610 version of The King James Bible



Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 The Jews answered him, Arent we right in saying that you are a Samaritan and demon-possessed?
> 
> 49 I am not possessed by a demon, said Jesus, but I honor my Father and you dishonor me. 50 I am not seeking glory for myself; but there is one who seeks it, and he is the judge. 51 Very truly I tell you, whoever obeys my word will never see death.
> 
> 52 At this they exclaimed, Now we know that you are demon-possessed! Abraham died and so did the prophets, yet you say that whoever obeys your word will never taste death. 53 Are you greater than our father Abraham? He died, and so did the prophets. Who do you think you are?
> 
> 54 Jesus replied, If I glorify myself, my glory means nothing. My Father, whom you claim as your God, is the one who glorifies me. 55 Though you do not know him, I know him. If I said I did not, I would be a liar like you, but I do know him and obey his word.
> 
> 
> 
> John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but but Sherri keeps telling us that the word "Jew" does not exist in the bible?
> 
> Can you jihadi assholes get your BULLSHIT straight?
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> [TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Palestinians: 1519
> 
> http://rememberthesechildren.org/remember2012.html][/B]
> 
> APPLAUDING seeing God take out two baby killers is not worshipping Satan.
> 
> I do not support Zionist baby killing.
> 
> 
> So, where is your condemnation for Israels killings of 1519 children in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how quick Sherri changed the subject !! How pathetic !!
> 
> I never said I supported intentional killing of civilians.
> 
> But YOU, thanked Jesus for the death of two IAF pilots who were on a practice flight. Think about that for  moment.
> 
> It;s obvious that you worship Satan. You know what they say about Satan worshipers, they are people who you least expect them to be. People like you, who pretend to be good Christian women , but you are not fooling anyone
> 
> SHERRI WORSHIPS SATAN
Click to expand...





 How many innocent children have the Palestinians mass murdered around the world since 1948. I can give you a figure of 50,000 men, women and children mown down behind prison gates as a starter. This many more that Israel has managed in 65 years of wart


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What are you babbling about?


QUOTE=Roudy;8434690]





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.
> 
> Jesus was not a Nationalist.
> 
> Matthew 24
> 
> 30*Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
> 
> Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try again and this time find something pertinent to the real end times
Click to expand...

Funny part about Jihad Sherri's posts is the parts she avoids copying and pasting, totally destroy her claims. All you have to do is click on the link and read the rest of the verse.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
Click to expand...





Wrong you are a land stealing European migrant living in North America


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

*updated*April 4, 2013 WE CAN COMPARE THE TWO

Israel killed 1519 Palestinian children and Palestinians killed 129 Israeli children. 

TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
Israelis: 129

TOTALS FOR 2012:
Israelis: 0

Remember These Children 2012 Memorial



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Palestinians: 1519
> 
> http://rememberthesechildren.org/remember2012.html][/B]
> 
> APPLAUDING seeing God take out two baby killers is not worshipping Satan.
> 
> I do not support Zionist baby killing.
> 
> 
> So, where is your condemnation for Israels killings of 1519 children in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how quick Sherri changed the subject !! How pathetic !!
> 
> I never said I supported intentional killing of civilians.
> 
> But YOU, thanked Jesus for the death of two IAF pilots who were on a practice flight. Think about that for  moment.
> 
> It;s obvious that you worship Satan. You know what they say about Satan worshipers, they are people who you least expect them to be. People like you, who pretend to be good Christian women , but you are not fooling anyone
> 
> SHERRI WORSHIPS SATAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many innocent children have the Palestinians mass murdered around the world since 1948. I can give you a figure of 50,000 men, women and children mown down behind prison gates as a starter. This many more that Israel has managed in 65 years of wart
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you are a land stealing European migrant living in North America
Click to expand...


I thought she was a failed sperm smuggler who was exiled to North America for swallowing her cargo?


----------



## Phoenall

Jos said:


> John 8:43-45
> 
> 
> 
> 43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your fathers desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me!
> 
> I wonder who Jesus was referring to? surely not jews!!





 Wasn't this the words spoken to the predecessors of the muslims, the people who put the illegitimate son of Abraham above his legitimate one. Even God chose the legitimate son as the sacrifise.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I would not exist but for my Native American ancestors, the ancestor I trace by family line to is a Cherokee female who lived in North America in the 1800s.

I never lived as an illegal settler on lands of others and, as stated,  I have an ancestor I can trace my family line through  who was a Native American.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> I would not exist but for my Native American ancestors, the ancestor I trace by family line to is a Cherokee female who lived in North America in the 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you are a land stealing European migrant living in North America
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16
> 
> New International Version (NIV)
> 
> 16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> New International Version*(NIV)
> 
> John 3:16 - For God so loved the world that he gave - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Words straight out of The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> John 3:16
> 
> "For God so loved the world"
> 
> "that He gave His only begotten Son"
> 
> "that whosoever believeth in Him"
> 
> "should not perish but have everlasting life"
> 
> Where is Salvation for Jews unless they believe in Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the thoughts of the early Christians, it is not the words of Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 You are falling into the trap set by God for all heathens and muslims. The whole of the chapter has to be taken to get the full context. Unlike the Koran that has each verse being as valid as any other on their own


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The words have the same meaning when read in the context of the entire chapter, other verses confirm this especially John 3:17 and John 3:18

Read them for yourself.

Jesus Teaches Nicodemus

3*Now there was a Pharisee, a man named Nicodemus*who was a member of the Jewish ruling council.*2*He came to Jesus at night and said, Rabbi,*we know*that you are a teacher who has come from God. For no one could perform the signs*you are doing if God were not with him.

3*Jesus replied,*Very truly I tell you, no one can see the kingdom of God unless they are born again.[a]

4*How can someone be born when they are old? Nicodemus asked. Surely they cannot enter a second time into their mothers womb to be born!

5*Jesus answered,*Very truly I tell you, no one can enter the kingdom of God unless they are born of water and the Spirit.*6*Flesh gives birth to flesh, but the Spirit**gives birth to spirit.*7*You should not be surprised at my saying, You[c]*must be born again.*8*The wind blows wherever it pleases. You hear its sound, but you cannot tell where it comes from or where it is going. So it is with everyone born of the Spirit.[d]

9*How can this be?*Nicodemus asked.

10*You are Israels teacher,*said Jesus,*and do you not understand these things?*11*Very truly I tell you, we speak of what we know,*and we testify to what we have seen, but still you people do not accept our testimony.*12*I have spoken to you of earthly things and you do not believe; how then will you believe if I speak of heavenly things?*13*No one has ever gone into heaven*except the one who came from heaventhe Son of Man.[e]*14*Just as Moses lifted up the snake in the wilderness,*so the Son of Man must be lifted up,[f]*15*that everyone who believes*may have eternal life in him.[g]

16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.*17*For God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.*18*Whoever believes in him is not condemned,*but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of Gods one and only Son.*19*This is the verdict: Light*has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil.20*Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed.*21*But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.

John Testifies Again About Jesus

22*After this, Jesus and his disciples went out into the Judean countryside, where he spent some time with them, and baptized.23*Now John*also was baptizing at Aenon near Salim, because there was plenty of water, and people were coming and being baptized.24*(This was before John was put in prison.)*25*An argument developed between some of Johns disciples and a certain Jew over the matter of ceremonial washing.*26*They came to John and said to him, Rabbi,*that man who was with you on the other side of the Jordanthe one you testified*aboutlook, he is baptizing, and everyone is going to him.

27*To this John replied, A person can receive only what is given them from heaven.*28*You yourselves can testify that I said, I am not the Messiah but am sent ahead of him.*29*The bride belongs to the bridegroom.*The friend who attends the bridegroom waits and listens for him, and is full of joy when he hears the bridegrooms voice. That joy is mine, and it is now complete.*30*He must become greater; I must become less.[h]

31*The one who comes from above*is above all; the one who is from the earth belongs to the earth, and speaks as one from the earth.*The one who comes from heaven is above all.*32*He testifies to what he has seen and heard,*but no one accepts his testimony.*33*Whoever has accepted it has certified that God is truthful.*34*For the one whom God has sent*speaks the words of God, for God*gives the Spiritwithout limit.*35*The Father loves the Son and has placed everything in his hands.*36*Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life,*but whoever rejects the Son will not see life, for Gods wrath remains on them.


John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway



Phoenall said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			John 3:16

New International Version (NIV)

16*For God so loved*the world that he gave*his one and only Son,*that whoever believes*in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

New International Version*(NIV)

John 3:16 - For God so loved the world that he gave - Bible Gateway



Words straight out of The New Testament. 




Phoenall said:



			That is the thoughts of the early Christians, it is not the words of Jesus
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...





 You are falling into the trap set by God for all heathens and muslims. The whole of the chapter has to be taken to get the full context. Unlike the Koran that has each verse being as valid as any other on their own
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kondor3

Phoenall said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 8:43-45 43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father&#8217;s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me! I wonder who Jesus was referring to? surely not jews!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this the words spoken to the predecessors of the muslims, the people who put the illegitimate son of Abraham above his legitimate one. Even God chose the legitimate son as the sacrifise.
Click to expand...

Well, yeah, Ishmael *WAS* a bastard, wasn't he?

And he and his mother got the boot.

Perhaps that explains a few things.


----------



## SalaamAkir

Prophet Jesus is NOT Zionist


----------



## Bloodrock44

Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.


----------



## SalaamAkir

Bloodrock44 said:


> Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.



I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did

Zionism is a political ideology, not a religious one


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoneall, If you wish to read surrounding Bible text all you need do is click the link. I generally provide a link to the entire chapter. And if you want to read a preceding or subsequent chapter there is a search option at top of the page. And some links allow you to search other versions of the Bible for the same text as well.


----------



## Kondor3

SalaamAkir said:


> Prophet Jesus is NOT Zionist


Jesus was not a prophet.

Jesus was a preacher and a teacher - a minister to his people - teaching new, radical, powerful, innovative and highly attractive ideas.

His business was not conjuring-up prophetic utterances but teaching a new packaging of peace and love and tolerance and good works.

The belief-system built upon his teachings - some 2000 years old - musters somewhere between 1.6 and 2.0 billion souls on the face of the planet - actual practitioners of that belief system or members of societies and cultures richly steeped in its traditions.

Many hold him to be either divinely inspired or himself an earthly receptacle for the spirit of the godhead and a spiritual savior to his own people and/or mankind in general.

The Muslim perception of Jesus as a prophet was a Johnny-come-lately idea foisted by early Mulsims and is not supported by mainstream Christianity nor Judaism.

Given that Jesus remained within his own countryside and people, we may infer that he believed his ministry to be primarily of benefit to the Jews of Israel-Judea.

It was only later - at the end of his own personal ministry - that he was reported to have sent his disciples out amongst the Gentiles.

In his own time and in his own country and given the Imperial occupation of his lands, and choosing to contain his ministry within Israel-Judea, we may conclude that Jesus most likely stood with his own people.

A Jew standing with his own people may arguably and rightly have been considered a proto-Zionist, 2000 years ago.

I doubt Jesus would have been happy with the Romans sacking Jerusalem and trashing his beloved land and scattering and enslaving a goodly percentage of his beloved people in the period 70-120 AD.

I doubt Jesus would have been happy with the Arabs for taking-over the land from the Romans (Byzantines) some centuries later and continuing to oppress his peple.

In all likelihood, Jesus was a 'Zionist' in many ways, insofar as some of the more peaceable aspects of his nature and teachings would allow.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I agree, they are comparing apples and oranges. 

Zionism was a Political Ideology of the 1800s. 

Zion meant something entirely different. 

And Jewish beliefs and religious practice then and now are not the same. 



SalaamAkir said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Both you Iranians can deflect and deny all you want. The scripture stands as written and is not ambivalent. Paul does not mince words, you heretics.


----------



## irosie91

SalaamAkir said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did
Click to expand...



True---you are no expert.      Not only do your statements represent utterly 
moot points------but they are also lifited directly from the  islamo nazi filth 
propaganda invented by your heros------nazi war criminals who fled to 
islamic lands to avoid   the nuremburg trials          I am an expert in  
islamo nazi propaganda.      I was reading it by age ten when I found it 
so utterly idiotic that I thougt it was something like   MAD MAGAZINE------
ten years later I began to hear it QUOTED  by   new comers to the USA---from 
such lands as     Pakistan and arab countries      Way back then ---Iranians were 
not yet into it.         I should add-----the stuff does  also exist in the beer 
and gin joints  of ----the HILLS   in the USA    (I lived in a somewhat hillbilly 
town as a child-----so nazi that if I say anything more about it-----people 
would KNOW where I lived------adolf abu ali knew about the area)

do not be shy------from which hill or shariah cesspit do you hail------keep it 
vague-----it is best not to fully disclose your background ON THE NET


----------



## SalaamAkir

Kondor3 said:


> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prophet Jesus is NOT Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not a prophet.
> 
> Jesus was a preacher and a teacher - a minister to his people - teaching new, radical, powerful, innovative and highly attractive ideas.
> 
> His business was not conjuring-up prophetic utterances but teaching a new packaging of peace and love and tolerance and good works.
> 
> The belief-system built upon his teachings - some 2000 years old - musters somewhere between 1.6 and 2.0 billion souls on the face of the planet - actual practitioners of that belief system or members of societies and cultures richly steeped in its traditions.
> 
> Many hold him to be either divinely inspired or himself an earthly receptacle for the spirit of the godhead and a spiritual savior to his own people and/or mankind in generatl.
> 
> The Muslim perception of Jesus as a prophet was a Johnny-come-lately idea foisted by early Mulsims and is not supported by mainstream Christianity nor Judaism.
> 
> Given that Jesus remained within his own countryside and people, we may infer that he believed his ministry to be primarily of benefit to the Jews of Israel-Judea.
> 
> It was only later - at the end of his own personal ministry - that he was reported to have sent his disciples out amongst the Gentiles.
> 
> In his own time and in his own country and given the Imperial occupation of his lands, and choosing to contain his ministry within Israel-Judea, we may conclude that Jesus most likely stood with his own people.
> 
> A Jew standing with his own people may arguably and rightly have been considered a proto-Zionist, 2000 years ago.
> 
> I doubt Jesus would have been happy with the Romans sacking Jerusalem and trashing his beloved land and scattering and enslaving a goodly percentage of his beloved people in the period 70-120 AD.
> 
> I doubt Jesus would have been happy with the Arabs for taking-over the land from the Romans (Byzantines) some centuries later and continuing to oppress his peple.
> 
> In all likelihood, Jesus was a 'Zionist' in many ways, insofar as some of the more peaceable aspects of his nature and teachings would allow.
Click to expand...


Christians don't consider Jesus to be a prophet? Jesus did not prophesize in God's name?


----------



## Kondor3

SalaamAkir said:


> "..._Christians don't consider Jesus to be a prophet?_"


No, I do not believe they do.

Someone with strong Christian scholarship credentials can correct me if I'm wrong.

Jesus was not known for his prophecies.

Jesus was known for his teachings and his ministry.

I don't know why one would call someone a prophet if they are not prophesying.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Christians don't consider Jesus to be a prophet?_"
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do not believe they do.
> 
> Someone with strong Christian scholarship credentials can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Jesus was not known for his prophecies.
> 
> Jesus was known for his teachings and his ministry.
> 
> I don't know why one would call someone a prophet if they are not prophesying.
Click to expand...




I am not claiming credentials-----AND  I am not sure what the word  
 "prophet"   means-----either in arabic  "nabi"   or hebrew  "navi"---or 
in english "prophet"------I am no sure if in english it is not construed 
as something like an  ORACLE  -----or soothsayer-----or gypsy 
with a crystal ball       I do believe that the  "navi"    of   the bible is 
something like a kinda "inspired"  political commentator ---with poetry 
as the medium.      My take on the words attributed to Jesus----is 
they recapitulate the concepts of the day------and the writings of 
"prophets"  who wrote very near to the same time period----like  Jeremiah and 
Ezekiel  and  Ezra.        Thus Jesus was saying what  "RELIGION LEADERS'---
were saying at that time.     Mysticism was big back then----as it often is in 
times of great stress.      Similar mystical allusions show up in the  
Dead Sea Scrolls.     For the record-----there are people STILL AT IT


----------



## MJB12741

You bring up an interesting point with the Dead Sea Schrolls.  I for one am convinced they were written by the Essene sect of Judaism.  And I also believe the essenes were highly influenced by Zoroastrianism all of which became so evident in the later writings of the Tanakh beginning with the book of Daniel & reaching its peak in the writings of the Apocraphya.





irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Christians don't consider Jesus to be a prophet?_"
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do not believe they do.
> 
> Someone with strong Christian scholarship credentials can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Jesus was not known for his prophecies.
> 
> Jesus was known for his teachings and his ministry.
> 
> I don't know why one would call someone a prophet if they are not prophesying.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not claiming credentials-----AND  I am not sure what the word
> "prophet"   means-----either in arabic  "nabi"   or hebrew  "navi"---or
> in english "prophet"------I am no sure if in english it is not construed
> as something like an  ORACLE  -----or soothsayer-----or gypsy
> with a crystal ball       I do believe that the  "navi"    of   the bible is
> something like a kinda "inspired"  political commentator ---with poetry
> as the medium.      My take on the words attributed to Jesus----is
> they recapitulate the concepts of the day------and the writings of
> "prophets"  who wrote very near to the same time period----like  Jeremiah and
> Ezekiel  and  Ezra.        Thus Jesus was saying what  "RELIGION LEADERS'---
> were saying at that time.     Mysticism was big back then----as it often is in
> times of great stress.      Similar mystical allusions show up in the
> Dead Sea Scrolls.     For the record-----there are people STILL AT IT
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a filthy liar Sherri !
> 
> You started a thread about two Israeli pilots who were killed in an accidental helicopter crash.
> 
> You thanked JESUS for their death. So shut up and stop lying, Muslim Shill !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not killed by another person whose killing acts I supported.
> 
> (Lying filth from sherrishitflinger removed here)
> 
> Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives.
Click to expand...


Excuses, excuses!  You cheered a forest fire as 'GOD's Judgment' - which was quite ironic since many of the fatalities of that disaster were Palestinians (no, not because the Israelis refused to send fire-trucks!).

And that, BTW, was a classic example of 'taking the LORD's name in vain'.....


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I would not exist but for my Native American ancestors, the ancestor I trace by family line to is a Cherokee female who lived in North America in the 1800s.
> 
> I never lived as an illegal settler on lands of others and, as stated,  I have an ancestor I can trace my family line through  who was a Native American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> I would not exist but for my Native American ancestors, the ancestor I trace by family line to is a Cherokee female who lived in North America in the 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you are a land stealing European migrant living in North America
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Another spewage of lies from the sherriliar......  So ONE 'NA' ancestor somehow excuses the rape and plunder of all the rest, according to sherrishit.

Well, that clears it up then!  ALL those of us who have ONE Israelite ancestor cannot be 'illegal' if we live in Israel - and the sherrithing can shut its vile maw now.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Jesus is King, High Priest and a prophet. Matthew 21-46, 14-5, 16-13&14, 21-10&11, Luke 7-16, 24-19 and John 6:14 just to mention a few. He also prophesied concerning the end times. And Jesus is a ZIONIST!!!!!!


----------



## MHunterB

toastman said:


> "Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives"
> 
> 
> If there is anybody here who had any doubt about Sherri's disgusting Ideology, this should put your doubt to rest
> 
> You're a filthy animal Sherri.



Please, Toasty!  Even filthy animals have feelings:  you shouldn't insult 'em by comparing them to the sherrithing.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Roudy;8434690]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about coming to make Israel whole again.
> 
> Jesus was not a Nationalist.
> 
> Matthew 24
> 
> 30*Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
> 
> Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try again and this time find something pertinent to the real end times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny part about Jihad Sherri's posts is the parts she avoids copying and pasting, totally destroy her claims. All you have to do is click on the link and read the rest of the verse.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Remember how you quoted Joel, and forgot that the ending of it says Jesus the Messiah will re appear in ZION, and gather the children of Israel together?  Ooooops!  Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> But Jesus lived in a land known as Palestine since the time of Herodotus, exactly the same way I have lived in a land known as North America my entire life.
> 
> And Jesus living in Palestine explains all these maps in Christian Bibles and Commentaries, maps  of Palestine. Maps for the almost 2000 years of Christianity obviously have no maps of Israel, as Israel only became a nation in 1948.
> 
> So, The Interpreters Bible 12 volume Commentary Set has a map of  "Palestine in New Testament Times " in front of the back cover of every volume. Copyright Pierce & Smith 1952
> 
> The Gospel of John begins with another map of Palestine,  Roman provinces of Judea and Samaria and Galilee all labelled. Jesus parents lived in Galilee, in Nazareth, making Jesus a Nazarene.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was Palestine back then, moron. And the bible made no indication of there being one either.
> 
> And here in earth, when people are asked where they are from, they don't say "North America", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hello again dipstick. Herodotus was referring to PHILISTIA not "Palestine", which was a coastal region along the Mediterranean. 

PHILISTIA was conquered and its people the PHILISTINES are extinct. And there is reference of it the Bible, for example David defeated Goliath, who was a Philistine. The PHILISTINES were at war with Jesus' people and nation.  

Jesus lived in the Kingdom of Judea, which was an inland, NOT COASTAL nation.  And we've already established there is NO MENTION OF PALESTINE in the Bible. But plenty of references to Israel, Zion, and Judea.  

Sorry but you're shit outta luck on this one. Jihad Sherri.


----------



## GISMYS

God's promises to israel are eternal!!!


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Copy/Paste Sherri" is really chugging out the posts today.
> 
> Somewhere, Mohammed(PB&J) is smiling down upon him.


She's chugging out crap, because she has nothing else to do. All her claims have come crashing down in this thread. 

Sherri --->   <---- us


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 8:22 *(1611 King James Bible)
> 
> Viewing the 1611 King James Version. Click to switch to standard King James Version of*John 8:22
> 
> 
> Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither I goe, ye cannot come.
> 
> - 1611 King James Bible
> 
> 
> JOHN 8:22 (1611 KING JAMES BIBLE) Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither...
> 
> 
> In English Bibles, the word Jew did not appear in the texts until the 1800s.
> 
> Look at the 1610 version of The King James Bible
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 8 NIV - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> But but but Sherri keeps telling us that the word "Jew" does not exist in the bible?
> 
> Can you jihadi assholes get your BULLSHIT straight?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. Then why did your fellow IslamoNazi Jos the Chos post a verse about Jews, and why did you THANK HIM for it?  

You are a very bad liar. A few more visits with your Hamas handlers and you'll become an expert. 

AD we all know that the Bible was written in "King James English" not Hebrew or Aramaic, right?  Jesus was walking around Judeah speaking ENGLISH with a British accent. "Hallaw, how a ya" ha ha ha ha.


----------



## GISMYS

Yes!!! Jesus is a jew as were the writers of the new testiment. And jesus returns to earth and rules from jerusalem.


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Palestinians: 1519
> 
> http://rememberthesechildren.org/remember2012.html][/B]
> 
> APPLAUDING seeing God take out two baby killers is not worshipping Satan.
> 
> I do not support Zionist baby killing.
> 
> 
> So, where is your condemnation for Israels killings of 1519 children in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how quick Sherri changed the subject !! How pathetic !!
> 
> I never said I supported intentional killing of civilians.
> 
> But YOU, thanked Jesus for the death of two IAF pilots who were on a practice flight. Think about that for  moment.
> 
> It;s obvious that you worship Satan. You know what they say about Satan worshipers, they are people who you least expect them to be. People like you, who pretend to be good Christian women , but you are not fooling anyone
> 
> SHERRI WORSHIPS SATAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many innocent children have the Palestinians mass murdered around the world since 1948. I can give you a figure of 50,000 men, women and children mown down behind prison gates as a starter. This many more that Israel has managed in 65 years of wart
Click to expand...

Palestinian animals massacred at least 110,000 Lebanese Christians in Lebanon.

I wonder why Jihad Sherri the good "Christian" never mentions that.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you are a land stealing European migrant living in North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought she was a failed sperm smuggler who was exiled to North America for swallowing her cargo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I would not exist but for my Native American ancestors, the ancestor I trace by family line to is a Cherokee female who lived in North America in the 1800s.
> 
> I never lived as an illegal settler on lands of others and, as stated,  I have an ancestor I can trace my family line through  who was a Native American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> I would not exist but for my Native American ancestors, the ancestor I trace by family line to is a Cherokee female who lived in North America in the 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you are a land stealing European migrant living in North America
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sure sure. And I'm Santa Claus.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Perfectly true statement.
> 
> The same way I am a North American living in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget Sherri;s comment about Jesus a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
Click to expand...


I guarantee you no one else at your church agrees with you. Maybe a few feeble minded people that you brainwashed. 

Palestinians only started to exist in the 1960';s, you satanic Shill.

LOL I can't stop laughing


----------



## GISMYS

Yes!!!! Jesus is jewish as were all the writters of the new testiment!!! Jesus will very soon return to earth and rule from jerusalem!!! Ptl.


----------



## Roudy

SalaamAkir said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did
> 
> Zionism is a political ideology, not a religious one
Click to expand...

Hah?  Another Muslim expert on Zion and Judaism. Notice how Salam eating a Kir's (Kir = dick in Farsi <LOL>) "Islamic" view points coincide with Jihad Sherri's. 

Salam eating a Kir, tell us what it says in the first pages of your Koran about Moses leading the CHILDREN OF ISRAEL into the "Allah's promised land" where they are to dwell forever.  

And tell us how come this mythical "Falastine" is never mentioned in the Koran, if it's so "important" in Islam.

And did Sherri tell you that you will be going to Hell if you don't believe in Jesus?  Or do you want to tell Sherri what happens when Jesus returns, he will break all the crosses and announce being a Muslim, and do pilgrimage to Mecca. And of course, the whole thing about Jesus' crucifixion was a Hoax according to Islam. It was actually JUDAS who got crucified and the evil JOOOOS made it look like it was Jesus. 

In the meantime, eat some more KIR. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I agree, they are comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> Zionism was a Political Ideology of the 1800s.
> 
> Zion meant something entirely different.
> 
> And Jewish beliefs and religious practice then and now are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well of course Jihad Sherri immediately agrees with Muslim Salam eating a Kir. 

What a coincidence!  OMG!


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 8:22 *(1611 King James Bible)
> 
> Viewing the 1611 King James Version. Click to switch to standard King James Version of*John 8:22
> 
> 
> Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither I goe, ye cannot come.
> 
> - 1611 King James Bible
> 
> 
> JOHN 8:22 (1611 KING JAMES BIBLE) Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither...
> 
> 
> In English Bibles, the word Jew did not appear in the texts until the 1800s.
> 
> Look at the 1610 version of The King James Bible
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But but but Sherri keeps telling us that the word "Jew" does not exist in the bible?
> 
> Can you jihadi assholes get your BULLSHIT straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. Then why did your fellow IslamoNazi Jos the Chos post a verse about Jews, and why did you THANK HIM for it?
> 
> You are a very bad liar. A few more visits with your Hamas handlers and you'll become an expert.
> 
> AD we all know that the Bible was written in "King James English" not Hebrew or Aramaic, right?  Jesus was walking around Judeah speaking ENGLISH with a British accent. "Hallaw, how a ya" ha ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Wonder if Sherri can explain why Pilate had a sign posted on the cross that said "Jesus of Nazareth, king of the Jews" John 19:19. Doesn't Satanic Sherri say the word Jew is not in the Bible? We should start counting the number of lies she gets caught in.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a filthy liar Sherri !
> 
> You started a thread about two Israeli pilots who were killed in an accidental helicopter crash.
> 
> You thanked JESUS for their death. So shut up and stop lying, Muslim Shill !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not killed by another person whose killing acts I supported.
> 
> (Lying filth from sherrishitflinger removed here)
> 
> Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses!  You cheered a forest fire as 'GOD's Judgment' - which was quite ironic since many of the fatalities of that disaster were Palestinians (no, not because the Israelis refused to send fire-trucks!).
> 
> And that, BTW, was a classic example of 'taking the LORD's name in vain'.....
Click to expand...

Excuses are like Jihad Sherri's mouth. Everybody's got one down there.


----------



## Bloodrock44

If Satanic Sherri would do a keyword search, she would find the word Jew is mentioned exactly 150 times in the New Testament.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 8:22 *(1611 King James Bible)
> 
> Viewing the 1611 King James Version. Click to switch to standard King James Version of*John 8:22
> 
> 
> Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither I goe, ye cannot come.
> 
> - 1611 King James Bible
> 
> 
> JOHN 8:22 (1611 KING JAMES BIBLE) Then said the Iewes, Will hee kill himselfe? because he saith, Whither...
> 
> 
> In English Bibles, the word Jew did not appear in the texts until the 1800s.
> 
> Look at the 1610 version of The King James Bible
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Then why did your fellow IslamoNazi Jos the Chos post a verse about Jews, and why did you THANK HIM for it?
> 
> You are a very bad liar. A few more visits with your Hamas handlers and you'll become an expert.
> 
> AD we all know that the Bible was written in "King James English" not Hebrew or Aramaic, right?  Jesus was walking around Judeah speaking ENGLISH with a British accent. "Hallaw, how a ya" ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder if Sherri can explain why Pilate had a sign posted on the cross that said "Jesus of Nazareth, king of the Jews" John 19:19. Doesn't Satanic Sherri say the word Jew is not in the Bible? We should start counting the number of lies she gets caught in.
Click to expand...

She claims there is no mention of Jews, then she THANKS Jos for posting something negative about Jews in the Bible.  Fucking hilarious. Good part is..Jihad Sherri doesn't  even realize what a fool she's making herself look like, and how everybody is laughing at her crazy ass.


----------



## Bloodrock44

If Satanic Sherri would do a keyword search, she would find the word Israel listed 87 time in the New Testament.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> If Satanic Sherri would do a keyword search, she would find the word Israel listed 87 time in the New Testament.


And ZERO mention of Palestine.  LOL


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Then why did your fellow IslamoNazi Jos the Chos post a verse about Jews, and why did you THANK HIM for it?
> 
> You are a very bad liar. A few more visits with your Hamas handlers and you'll become an expert.
> 
> AD we all know that the Bible was written in "King James English" not Hebrew or Aramaic, right?  Jesus was walking around Judeah speaking ENGLISH with a British accent. "Hallaw, how a ya" ha ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Sherri can explain why Pilate had a sign posted on the cross that said "Jesus of Nazareth, king of the Jews" John 19:19. Doesn't Satanic Sherri say the word Jew is not in the Bible? We should start counting the number of lies she gets caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She claims there is no mention of Jews, then she THANKS Jos for posting something negative about Jews in the Bible.  Fucking hilarious. Good part is..Jihad Sherri doesn't  even realize what a fool she's making herself look like, and how everybody is laughing at her crazy ass.
Click to expand...


What is happening is that the second shift poster doesn't compare notes with the first shift poster when they take over and that is why Satanic Sherri is made to look like a complete fool. Notice that 7 days a week they start posting at 5 in the morning and will post past midnight. It's pitiful to see that the only life someone has is hating on Jews and Israel all day and night.


----------



## MJB12741

I bet Sherri must love that wonderful Christmas song Christians love so much that goes like this:  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,--- born is the king of PALESTINE.  Or something like that.

Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics


----------



## Rat in the Hat

MJB12741 said:


> I bet Sherri must love that wonderful Christmas song Christians love so much that goes like this:  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,--- born is the king of PALESTINE.  Or something like that.
> 
> Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists just keep on reaping what they have sown.

And I shall just keep on praising  God for that, when I behold it happening.

God Takes out two baby killers, and I praise God.

God punishes land thieves and ethnic cleansers and the ones who shed the blood of the innocent and the evil,  and I praise God.

We certainly do have an awesome God, who saves those who believe in Jesus and a God who renders Justice, in His timing and how He alone chooses to render it, how He alone deems fit to render it.

And back to this thread, one more time, Jesus tells us all who He is, the Son of God, come to save man from His sin, if we repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.



Roudy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were not killed by another person whose killing acts I supported.
> 
> (Lying filth from sherrishitflinger removed here)
> 
> Children's lives were saved by God's act of ending two lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses!  You cheered a forest fire as 'GOD's Judgment' - which was quite ironic since many of the fatalities of that disaster were Palestinians (no, not because the Israelis refused to send fire-trucks!).
> 
> And that, BTW, was a classic example of 'taking the LORD's name in vain'.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses are like Jihad Sherri's mouth. Everybody's got one down there.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

"God takes out two baby killers"

Who were the babies that these pilots allegedly killed?
When did this take place Sherri ?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists just keep on reaping what they have sown.
> 
> And I shall just keep on praising  God for that, when I behold it happening.
> 
> God Takes out two baby killers, and I praise God.
> 
> God punishes land thieves and ethnic cleansers and the ones who shed the blood of the innocent and the evil,  and I praise God.
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, who saves those who believe in Jesus and a God who renders Justice, in His timing and how He alone chooses to render it.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses!  You cheered a forest fire as 'GOD's Judgment' - which was quite ironic since many of the fatalities of that disaster were Palestinians (no, not because the Israelis refused to send fire-trucks!).
> 
> And that, BTW, was a classic example of 'taking the LORD's name in vain'.....
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses are like Jihad Sherri's mouth. Everybody's got one down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I also believe in reaping what one has sown. Lets look at the present tense. Who is reaping what they have sown?

Israel has it's beautiful and thriving country. 

The Palestinians don't have a country.

Thousand of Palestinian terrorists are rotting in Israeli jails and thousands more are rotting in hell right now. 
There are no Israeli prisoners.

Palestinians have a shitty economy

Israel has an excellent economy


Yup, looks like the 'Palestinians" are reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years hahahaha!


----------



## toastman

Lets see if Sherri can own up to what she said:

She claims the two pilots killed on an accidental crash last year were baby killers:

Who are the babies that they killed and when did it take place ??


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Sherri can explain why Pilate had a sign posted on the cross that said "Jesus of Nazareth, king of the Jews" John 19:19. Doesn't Satanic Sherri say the word Jew is not in the Bible? We should start counting the number of lies she gets caught in.
> 
> 
> 
> She claims there is no mention of Jews, then she THANKS Jos for posting something negative about Jews in the Bible.  Fucking hilarious. Good part is..Jihad Sherri doesn't  even realize what a fool she's making herself look like, and how everybody is laughing at her crazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is happening is that the second shift poster doesn't compare notes with the first shift poster when they take over and that is why Satanic Sherri is made to look like a complete fool. Notice that 7 days a week they start posting at 5 in the morning and will post past midnight. It's pitiful to see that the only life someone has is hating on Jews and Israel all day and night.
Click to expand...

Compare notes? Shades of Djo!!


----------



## toastman

Lets take a look at Sherri's comment:

"
God Takes out two baby killers, and I praise God"

The only thing Sherri knew about them was that:

They were pilots from the IAF

They were killed in a accidental helicopter crash

And she praises God for that ?? She praises God for the death of two people she knew nothing about. She calls them baby killers but can't come up with any proof that they killed ANYONE

That is what I call a SATAN WORSHIPER


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists just keep on reaping what they have sown.
> 
> And I shall just keep on praising  God for that, when I behold it happening.
> 
> God Takes out two baby killers, and I praise God.
> 
> God punishes land thieves and ethnic cleansers and the ones who shed the blood of the innocent and the evil,  and I praise God.
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, who saves those who believe in Jesus and a God who renders Justice, in His timing and how He alone chooses to render it.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses are like Jihad Sherri's mouth. Everybody's got one down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also believe in reaping what one has sown. Lets look at the present tense. Who is reaping what they have sown?
> 
> Israel has it's beautiful and thriving country.
> 
> The Palestinians don't have a country.
> 
> Thousand of Palestinian terrorists are rotting in Israeli jails and thousands more are rotting in hell right now.
> There are no Israeli prisoners.
> 
> Palestinians have a shitty economy
> 
> Israel has an excellent economy
> 
> 
> Yup, looks like the 'Palestinians" are reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years hahahaha!
Click to expand...

In fact most of the Muslim world are intolerant corrupt backwards ass medieval shitholes, that contribute very little to modern civilization.  Other than hatred, violence, and terror of course.

They are sowing what Islam has reaped.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus. 

It could not refer to the nation Israel, that nation only came into existence in 1948. 




MJB12741 said:


> I bet Sherri must love that wonderful Christmas song Christians love so much that goes like this:  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,--- born is the king of PALESTINE.  Or something like that.
> 
> Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> It could not refer to the nation Israel, that nation only came into existence in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Sherri must love that wonderful Christmas song Christians love so much that goes like this:  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,--- born is the king of PALESTINE.  Or something like that.
> 
> Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics
Click to expand...


Modern Israel only came into existence in 1948. 

If you weren't so busy worshiping Satan, you would know this


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> "_I also believe in reaping what one has sown. Lets look at the present tense. Who is reaping what they have sown? Israel has it's beautiful and thriving country. The Palestinians don't have a country. Thousand of Palestinian terrorists are rotting in Israeli jails and thousands more are rotting in hell right now. There are no Israeli prisoners. Palestinians have a shitty economy Israel has an excellent economy Yup, looks like the *'Palestinians" are reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years* hahahaha!_"


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> I bet Sherri must love that wonderful Christmas song Christians love so much that goes like this:  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,--- born is the king of PALESTINE.  Or something like that.
> 
> Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics


Didn't you know?  Sherri thinks Jesus was a Philistine and distant cousin of GOLIATH, not King David.

The first Noel the angel did say 
Was to certain poor shepards in fields as they lay: 
In fields where they lay a keeping their sheep 
On a cold winter's night that was so deep. 
Noel Noel Noel Noel 
Born is the King of Israel.  (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")

They looked up and saw a star 
Shining in the east beyond them far: 
And to the earth it gave great light 
And so it continued both day and night. 
Noel Noel Noel Noel 
Born is the King of Israel. (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")

And by the light of that same star 
Three wise men came from the country far; 
To seek for a King was their intent, 
And to follow the star wherever it went. 
Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel, 
Born is the King of Israel.   (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")

This star drew nigh to the north-west; 
O'er Bethlehem it took it's rest, 
And there it did both stop and stay, 
Right over the place where Jesus lay. 
Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel, 
Born is the King of Israel.   (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")

Then entered in those wise men three, 
Fell reverently upon their knee, 
And offered there in his presence 
Their gold and myrrh and frankincense. 
Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel, 
Born is the kind of Israel.   (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 11:26 And so *ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED* as it is written, the deliverer will come from *ZION!* In order for Israel to be saved, Israel must exist (which Satanic Sherri denies) and someone who comes from ZION is a ZIONIST. Just ask the Apostle Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did
> 
> Zionism is a political ideology, not a religious one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah?  Another Muslim expert on Zion and Judaism. Notice how Salam eating a Kir's (Kir = dick in Farsi <LOL>) "Islamic" view points coincide with Jihad Sherri's.
> 
> Salam eating a Kir, tell us what it says in the first pages of your Koran about Moses leading the CHILDREN OF ISRAEL into the "Allah's promised land" where they are to dwell forever.
> 
> And tell us how come this mythical "Falastine" is never mentioned in the Koran, if it's so "important" in Islam.
> 
> And did Sherri tell you that you will be going to Hell if you don't believe in Jesus?  Or do you want to tell Sherri what happens when Jesus returns, he will break all the crosses and announce being a Muslim, and do pilgrimage to Mecca. And of course, the whole thing about Jesus' crucifixion was a Hoax according to Islam. It was actually JUDAS who got crucified and the evil JOOOOS made it look like it was Jesus.
> 
> In the meantime, eat some more KIR. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Actually it is Chapter 7 al-A'r&#257;f, "The Heights", 39 revealed, that tells of Moses/Musa


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Let us look at Facts.

Israel is a racist and Apartheid State who does not treat all inhabitants of Palestine with equal rights or human dignity or human respect, a State who carries out a brutal occupation against another people and their lands , in a 45 + year Occupation, who is engaged in daily war crimes against civilians in Palestine.

There is no peace because of the Injustices Israel embraces and there will never be peace as long as Israel keeps choosing the path of hate and violence and state terror.

Israel is reaping what she has sown.

And ultimately Apartheid and Occupation will cease; as all Injustices of that nature do.

The Arc swings towards justice and it shall come, in God's timing.



Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists just keep on reaping what they have sown.
> 
> And I shall just keep on praising  God for that, when I behold it happening.
> 
> God Takes out two baby killers, and I praise God.
> 
> God punishes land thieves and ethnic cleansers and the ones who shed the blood of the innocent and the evil,  and I praise God.
> 
> We certainly do have an awesome God, who saves those who believe in Jesus and a God who renders Justice, in His timing and how He alone chooses to render it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe in reaping what one has sown. Lets look at the present tense. Who is reaping what they have sown?
> 
> Israel has it's beautiful and thriving country.
> 
> The Palestinians don't have a country.
> 
> Thousand of Palestinian terrorists are rotting in Israeli jails and thousands more are rotting in hell right now.
> There are no Israeli prisoners.
> 
> Palestinians have a shitty economy
> 
> Israel has an excellent economy
> 
> 
> Yup, looks like the 'Palestinians" are reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years hahahaha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact most of the Muslim world are intolerant corrupt backwards ass medieval shitholes, that contribute very little to modern civilization.  Other than hatred, violence, and terror of course.
> 
> They are sowing what Islam has reaped.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Having no peace between Israel and the 'Palestinians' is way worse for the ' Palestinians'

No peace = No Palestinian state  hahahahaha!!


----------



## toastman

Notice how Sherri ignored my post explaining how the Palestinians have been reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years. Sherri can't handle the truth , it's really that simple


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Notice how Sherri ignored my post explaining how the Palestinians have been reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years. Sherri can't handle the truth , it's really that simple


Sherriah Law says never acknowledge a weakness while there is propagandizing to be done...


----------



## Roudy

Actually the facts are, Israel is a thriving democracy that treats all it's citizens equally, including the 2 million Arab Muslim Israelis, and one of the most advanced, strong, prosperous nations in the world with great contributions to humanity in the field of science, technology and medicine.  

Your Palis just know how to kill, hate, and terrorize.  It seems those are the qualities most of the Muslim world excels in.  So naturally, these jealous barbarians who can't get along with anybody, are constantly jealous of Israel and what it stands for.  Truth hurts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Today's Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who accept Jesus as Messiah.

The song is about Jesus and Jesus saves those who believe in Him and accept Him as the Son of God and Messiah.

What a beautiful story of man's redemption, for those who turn to Jesus and trust in Jesus and who accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior.

We do have an awesome God, a God who is mighty to save, who loved the world so much He sent His only Son to die to save those who believe in Jesus.

This was God's plan of redemption for mankind from the beginning of time.

In the beginning was the Word , there in the beginning was the Trinity, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit. And all that was created was created through Jesus. And the Word became man in the form of Jesus, God Incarnate.

What a beautiful story of redemption of man, of reconciliation of man with God. 

We who believe in Jesus die to self and live for Christ, the Holy Spirit living in us and leading us and guiding us for eternity.

The Holy Spirit convicts us of sin and shows us God, the Temple of God living in the hearts of man. 





Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Sherri must love that wonderful
> Christmas song Christians love so much that goes like this:  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,--- born is the king of PALESTINE.  Or something like that.
> 
> Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know?  Sherri thinks Jesus was a Philistine and distant cousin of GOLIATH, not King David.
> 
> The first Noel the angel did say
> Was to certain poor shepards in fields as they lay:
> In fields where they lay a keeping their sheep
> On a cold winter's night that was so deep.
> Noel Noel Noel Noel
> Born is the King of Israel.  (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")
> 
> They looked up and saw a star
> Shining in the east beyond them far:
> And to the earth it gave great light
> And so it continued both day and night.
> Noel Noel Noel Noel
> Born is the King of Israel. (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")
> 
> And by the light of that same star
> Three wise men came from the country far;
> To seek for a King was their intent,
> And to follow the star wherever it went.
> Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,
> Born is the King of Israel.   (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")
> 
> This star drew nigh to the north-west;
> O'er Bethlehem it took it's rest,
> And there it did both stop and stay,
> Right over the place where Jesus lay.
> Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,
> Born is the King of Israel.   (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")
> 
> Then entered in those wise men three,
> Fell reverently upon their knee,
> And offered there in his presence
> Their gold and myrrh and frankincense.
> Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel,
> Born is the kind of Israel.   (Jihad Sherri: "Philistia!")
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._There is no peace because of the Injustices Israel embraces_..."








Islamo-Repeaters, parroting the poison and bile coming out of Gaza and Tehran and the like...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> It could not refer to the nation Israel, that nation only came into existence in 1948.
> 
> 
> Just as it was prophesied. You're more full of Shiite than a Christmas goose. Israel refers to Israel and never referred to as the church. You need to read your bible and stop listening to your Iranian handlers. When Paul says all Israel will be saved he meant Israel. When he says the deliverer will come from ZION he means ZION. Jesus is a ZIONIST you satanic heretic. Choke on it.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the best expert at all religions, but Zion (an archaic word for God's holy mountain or Holy City in Jewish tradition) does not equal Zionism, don't forget even most Jews in Israel don't practice Judaism as the Children of Israel did
> 
> Zionism is a political ideology, not a religious one
> 
> 
> 
> Hah?  Another Muslim expert on Zion and Judaism. Notice how Salam eating a Kir's (Kir = dick in Farsi <LOL>) "Islamic" view points coincide with Jihad Sherri's.
> 
> Salam eating a Kir, tell us what it says in the first pages of your Koran about Moses leading the CHILDREN OF ISRAEL into the "Allah's promised land" where they are to dwell forever.
> 
> And tell us how come this mythical "Falastine" is never mentioned in the Koran, if it's so "important" in Islam.
> 
> And did Sherri tell you that you will be going to Hell if you don't believe in Jesus?  Or do you want to tell Sherri what happens when Jesus returns, he will break all the crosses and announce being a Muslim, and do pilgrimage to Mecca. And of course, the whole thing about Jesus' crucifixion was a Hoax according to Islam. It was actually JUDAS who got crucified and the evil JOOOOS made it look like it was Jesus.
> 
> In the meantime, eat some more KIR. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is Chapter 7 al-A'r&#257;f, "The Heights", 39 revealed, that tells of Moses/Musa
Click to expand...

Yup, even the Koran is Zionist.  Funny how Mohammed acknowledges that Israel as the promised land of the Jews, with absolutely not a hint of a Palestine (just like in the Old and New Testaments) and Islamist animals who claim to be "devout Muslims" and their cohorts like Jihad Sherri keep mutilating all three books and the religions to fit their warped ideology.

The Quran, chapter 17 (Al-Isra), verse 104:
&#8220;	And thereafter We [Allah] said to the Children of Israel: 'Dwell securely in the Promised Land. And when the last warning will come to pass, we will gather you together in a mingled crowd."

Surah al-Ahraf (of the Barrier), verse 137:

"We made a people considered weak inheritors of the Land in both Eastern and Western side [of the Jordan river] whereon we sent down Our blessings. The fair promise of thy Lord was fulfilled for the Children of Israel, because they had patience and constancy, and We levelled to the ground the great works and fine buildings which Pharaoh and his people erected."

The Quran, chapter 5 (Al-Ma'ida), verse 20&#8211;107:
&#8220;	And [remember] when Moses said to his people: 'O my people, ... enter the Holy Land which God has assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.&#8212;"


----------



## Roudy

There was no "Church" back in Jesus' time.  Oooops.  Ha ha ha.  OMG  what a fool.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Today's Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> Todays Israel is the State of Israel that God promised to bring the Jews back to and to own as an everlasting possession. God did not renege on his promise. God's promises are yes and amen. Once he makes a promise he keeps it. You are projecting something that you want to be but your projections are not biblical. They are lies from hell.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> It could not refer to the nation Israel, that nation only came into existence in 1948.
> 
> 
> Just as it was prophesied. You're more full of Shiite than a Christmas goose. Israel refers to Israel and never referred to as the church. You need to read your bible and stop listening to your Iranian handlers. When Paul says all Israel will be saved he meant Israel. When he says the deliverer will come from ZION he means ZION. Jesus is a ZIONIST you satanic heretic. Choke on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus very clearly says those who are saved are those who believe in Him.

And we see what He says about End Times, He speaks of His return, to judge and gather believers to take with Him to Heaven, nothing about Israel.  Matthew 24

We each choose to believe Jesus or reject His words.

You choose to reject the words of Jesus.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> It could not refer to the nation Israel, that nation only came into existence in 1948.
> 
> 
> Just as it was prophesied. You're more full of Shiite than a Christmas goose. Israel refers to Israel and never referred to as the church. You need to read your bible and stop listening to your Iranian handlers. When Paul says all Israel will be saved he meant Israel. When he says the deliverer will come from ZION he means ZION. Jesus is a ZIONIST you satanic heretic. Choke on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Actually Frau Sherri, YOU are the one who reject the words of Jesus, you satanic shill


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Moron, there was no nation of Israel when Jesus lived.

You are some ignorant person.

The Church becomes the Spiritual Israel, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah. 




Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> It could not refer to the nation Israel, that nation only came into existence in 1948.
> 
> 
> Just as it was prophesied. You're more full of Shiite than a Christmas goose. Israel refers to Israel and never referred to as the church. You need to read your bible and stop listening to your Iranian handlers. When Paul says all Israel will be saved he meant Israel. When he says the deliverer will come from ZION he means ZION. Jesus is a ZIONIST you satanic heretic. Choke on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Let us look at Facts.
> 
> Israel is a racist and Apartheid State who does not treat all inhabitants of Palestine with equal rights or human dignity or human respect, a State who carries out a brutal occupation against another people and their lands , in a 45 + year Occupation, who is engaged in daily war crimes against civilians in Palestine.
> 
> There is no peace because of the Injustices Israel embraces and there will never be peace as long as Israel keeps choosing the path of hate and violence and state terror.
> 
> Israel is reaping what she has sown.
> 
> And ultimately Apartheid and Occupation will cease; as all Injustices of that nature do.
> 
> The Arc swings towards justice and it shall come, in God's timing.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe in reaping what one has sown. Lets look at the present tense. Who is reaping what they have sown?
> 
> Israel has it's beautiful and thriving country.
> 
> The Palestinians don't have a country.
> 
> Thousand of Palestinian terrorists are rotting in Israeli jails and thousands more are rotting in hell right now.
> There are no Israeli prisoners.
> 
> Palestinians have a shitty economy
> 
> Israel has an excellent economy
> 
> 
> Yup, looks like the 'Palestinians" are reaping what they have sown for the last 65 years hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of the Muslim world are intolerant corrupt backwards ass medieval shitholes, that contribute very little to modern civilization. Other than hatred, violence, and terror of course.
> 
> They are sowing what Islam has reaped.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry, the Muslims have a long row to hoe to make up for the 6,000,000 they encouraged Hitler to kill in Europe. The pendulum won't swing back for until Israel retaliates. They won't do that, but they will defend their repopulation effort, and so will I because it is the right thing to do in behalf of my family and extended family, who fought in WWII against the atrocities of ambitious dictators of axis members who supported this heinous slaughter by kowtowing to Hitler's selfish demands.

The Mufti of Jerusalem and Hitler


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What words would that be?

We see what Jesus says in John 3:16, those who are saved are those who believe in Jesus.

DO you believe in Jesus?



toastman said:


> Actually Frau Sherri, YOU are the one who reject the words of Jesus, you satanic shill


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where did Jesus say this?




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> Todays Israel is the State of Israel that God promised to bring the Jews back to and to own as an everlasting possession. God did not renege on his promise. God's promises are yes and amen. Once he makes a promise he keeps it. You are projecting something that you want to be but your projections are not biblical. They are lies from hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Nation of* Israel *began with Moses and the Exodus, retard.  And all three faiths confirm this.

"Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store."

The people of Israel (also called the "Jewish People") trace their origin to Abraham, who established the belief that there is only one God, the creator of the universe (see Torah). Abraham, his son Yitshak (Isaac), and grandson Jacob (Israel), are referred to as the patriarchs of the Israelites. All three patriarchs lived in the Land of Canaan, that later came to be known as the Land of Israel. They and their wives are buried in the Ma'arat HaMachpela, the Tomb of the Patriarchs, in Hebron (Genesis Chapter 23).

The name Israel derives from the name given to Jacob (Genesis 32:29). His 12 sons were the kernels of 12 tribes that later developed into the Jewish nation. The name Jew derives from Yehuda (Judah) one of the 12 sons of Jacob (Reuben, Shimon, Levi, Yehuda, Dan, Naphtali, Gad, Asher, Yisachar, Zevulun, Yosef, Binyamin)(Exodus 1:1). So, the names Israel, Israeli or Jewish refer to people of the same origin.

The descendants of Abraham crystallized into a nation at about 1300 BCE after their Exodus from Egypt under the leadership of Moses (Moshe in Hebrew). Soon after the Exodus, Moses transmitted to the people of this new emerging nation, the Torah, and the Ten Commandments (Exodus Chapter 20). After 40 years in the Sinai desert, Moses led them to the Land of Israel, that is cited in The Bible as the land promised by G-d to the descendants of the patriarchs, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob (Genesis 17:8).

The people of modern day Israel share the same language and culture shaped by the Jewish heritage and religion passed through generations starting with the founding father Abraham (ca. 1800 BCE). Thus, Jews have had continuous presence in the land of Israel for the past 3,300 years.

The rule of Israelites in the land of Israel starts with the conquests of Joshua (ca. 1250 BCE). The period from 1000-587 BCE is known as the "Period of the Kings". The most noteworthy kings were King David (1010-970 BCE), who made Jerusalem the Capital of Israel, and his son Solomon (Shlomo, 970-931 BCE), who built the first Temple in Jerusalem as prescribed in the Tanach (Old Testament).


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where did Jesus say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> Todays Israel is the State of Israel that God promised to bring the Jews back to and to own as an everlasting possession. God did not renege on his promise. God's promises are yes and amen. Once he makes a promise he keeps it. You are projecting something that you want to be but your projections are not biblical. They are lies from hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He says it all over the place blind Jihadi.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where did Jesus say this?




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Israel is the Church, Jews and Gentiles who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> Todays Israel is the State of Israel that God promised to bring the Jews back to and to own as an everlasting possession. God did not renege on his promise. God's promises are yes and amen. Once he makes a promise he keeps it. You are projecting something that you want to be but your projections are not biblical. They are lies from hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

JESUS says it nowhere.

That explains your inability to provide a verse 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Jesus say this?
> 
> 
> He says it all over the place blind Jihadi.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Apostle Paul calls the Church , which was composed equally of Jews and Gentiles, the Israel of God.


Galatians 6*

Not Circumcision but the New Creation

11*See what large letters I use as I write to you with my own hand!

12*Those who want to impress people by means of the flesh*are trying to compel you to be circumcised.*The only reason they do this is to avoid being persecuted*for the cross of Christ.*13*Not even those who are circumcised keep the law,*yet they want you to be circumcised that they may boast about your circumcision in the flesh.*14*May I never boast except in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ,*through which[a]*the world has been crucified to me, and I to the world.15*Neither circumcision nor uncircumcision means anything;*what counts is the new creation.*16*Peace and mercy to all who follow this rule&#8212;to**the Israel of God.

17*From now on, let no one cause me trouble, for I bear on my body the marks*of Jesus.

18*The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ*be with your spirit,*brothers and sisters. Amen.


http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Galatians+6&version=NIV




As for Israel referring to the Church, that comes in books following the Gospels.*


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moron, there was no nation of Israel when Jesus lived.
> 
> You are some ignorant person.
> 
> The Church becomes the Spiritual Israel, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't you imp of Satan. The readers can see you are dodging and deflecting and can read for themselves the hundreds of times that God promised the land as an everlasting possession. He promised to scatter them which happened in 70 AD and he promised to bring them back in the last days: 1948. There is nowhere in the bible that says the church becomes spiritual Israel. You need to see an exorcist.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Believing Gentiles came into Israel, grafted in among the Israel of God.  Romans 11:17

In the Church, Israel now represents those who believe in Christ, both Jews and Gentiles.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ephesians 3

God&#8217;s Marvelous Plan for the Gentiles

3*For this reason I, Paul, the prisoner*of Christ Jesus for the sake of you Gentiles&#8212;

2*Surely you have heard about the administration of God&#8217;s grace that was given to me*for you,*3*that is, the mystery*made known to me by revelation,*as I have already written briefly.*4*In reading this, then, you will be able to understand my insight*into the mystery of Christ,5*which was not made known to people in other generations as it has now been revealed by the Spirit to God&#8217;s holy apostles and prophets.6*This mystery is that through the gospel the Gentiles are heirstogether with Israel, members together of one body,*and sharers together in the promise in Christ Jesus.

Ephesians 3 - God?s Marvelous Plan for the Gentiles - Bible Gateway


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Believing Gentiles came into Israel, grafted in among the Israel of God.  Romans 11:17
> 
> In the Church, Israel now represents those who believe in Christ, both Jews and Gentiles.



But you said there was no Israel in ancient times???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If Jews "do not persist in disbelief" they will be grafted back in. 


Romans 11

Consider therefore the kindness*and sternness of God: sternness to those who fell, but kindness to you, provided that you continue*in his kindness. Otherwise, you also will be cut off.*23*And if they do not persist in unbelief, they will be grafted in, for God is able to graft them in again.*24*After all, if you were cut out of an olive tree that is wild by nature, and contrary to nature were grafted into a cultivated olive tree,how much more readily will these, the natural branches, be grafted into their own olive tree!

Romans 11 - The Remnant of Israel - I ask then: Did - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jews who believe in Jesus are saved, making all the Apostle Paul writes completely consistent with Jesus words in John 3:16.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The promises made to Abraham and Isaac and Jacob and Joseph are therefore now fulfilled only through those who follow Jesus Christ, since now these are alone designated as the true children of Abraham and Sarah. 

Jews who reject Jesus are outside the covenant of grace and are to be regarded as the children of Hagar.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Galatians 4

Hagar and Sarah

21*Tell me, you who want to be under the law,*are you not aware of what the law says?*22*For it is written that Abraham had two sons, one by the slave woman*and the other by the free woman.*23*His son by the slave woman was born according to the flesh,*but his son by the free woman was born as the result of a divine promise.

24*These things are being taken figuratively: The women represent two covenants. One covenant is from Mount Sinai and bears children who are to be slaves: This is Hagar.*25*Now Hagar stands for Mount Sinai in Arabia and corresponds to the present city of Jerusalem, because she is in slavery with her children.*26*But the Jerusalem that is aboveis free, and she is our mother.*27*For it is written:

&#8220;Be glad, barren woman,
****you who never bore a child;
shout for joy and cry aloud,
****you who were never in labor;
because more are the children of the desolate woman
****than of her who has a husband.&#8221;[e]

28*Now you, brothers and sisters, like Isaac, are children of promise.29*At that time the son born according to the flesh*persecuted the son born by the power of the Spirit.*It is the same now.*30*But what does Scripture say? &#8220;Get rid of the slave woman and her son, for the slave woman&#8217;s son will never share in the inheritance with the free woman&#8217;s son.&#8221;[f]*31*Therefore, brothers and sisters, we are not children of the slave woman,*but of the free woman.

Galatians 4 - What I am saying is that as long as an - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No secular nation called Israel.





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing Gentiles came into Israel, grafted in among the Israel of God.  Romans 11:17
> 
> In the Church, Israel now represents those who believe in Christ, both Jews and Gentiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you said there was no Israel in ancient times???
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus said not a word about land, except the meek shall inherit it, in the Beatitudes. Certainly, that is not giving the land to Jews. 

HIS kingdom is eternal life, an eternal heavenly  kingdom, He offers Salvation and eternal life for those who believe in Him. 

Galatians 6:16 The Church is referred to as the Israel of God and in Romans Paul writes of Gentiles who believe in Jesus being grafted into Israel and Jews who do not continue in disbelief being grafted back into Israel. Israel now refers to Spiritual Israel, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.. 



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, there was no nation of Israel when Jesus lived.
> 
> You are some ignorant person.
> 
> The Church becomes the Spiritual Israel, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't you imp of Satan. The readers can see you are dodging and deflecting and can read for themselves the hundreds of times that God promised the land as an everlasting possession. He promised to scatter them which happened in 70 AD and he promised to bring them back in the last days: 1948. There is nowhere in the bible that says the church becomes spiritual Israel. You need to see an exorcist.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Galatians 4
> 
> Hagar and Sarah
> 
> 21*Tell me, you who want to be under the law,*are you not aware of what the law says?*22*For it is written that Abraham had two sons, one by the slave woman*and the other by the free woman.*23*His son by the slave woman was born according to the flesh,*but his son by the free woman was born as the result of a divine promise.
> 
> 24*These things are being taken figuratively: The women represent two covenants. One covenant is from Mount Sinai and bears children who are to be slaves: This is Hagar.*25*Now Hagar stands for Mount Sinai in Arabia and corresponds to the present city of Jerusalem, because she is in slavery with her children.*26*But the Jerusalem that is aboveis free, and she is our mother.*27*For it is written:
> 
> Be glad, barren woman,
> ****you who never bore a child;
> shout for joy and cry aloud,
> ****you who were never in labor;
> because more are the children of the desolate woman
> ****than of her who has a husband.[e]
> 
> 28*Now you, brothers and sisters, like Isaac, are children of promise.29*At that time the son born according to the flesh*persecuted the son born by the power of the Spirit.*It is the same now.*30*But what does Scripture say? Get rid of the slave woman and her son, for the slave womans son will never share in the inheritance with the free womans son.[f]*31*Therefore, brothers and sisters, we are not children of the slave woman,*but of the free woman.
> 
> Galatians 4 - What I am saying is that as long as an - Bible Gateway



Galatians is wrong, Abraham has 8 sons not two.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You read what Jesus says in John 3:16 of Salvation being conferred on those who believe in Jesus and  you read what the Apostle Paul writes in subsequent books, of the Spiritual Israel constituting Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus and you see consistency between what each are saying.


----------



## aris2chat

Are you here just to proselytize or to discuss the middle east.
There is a forum for religion where you might find a more willing audience.


----------



## toastman

Someone needs to tell Sherri to stop worshiping Satan


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is Jesus speaking of Himself as the true vine and his followers as branches, who abide in Him and produce fruit.

John 15

New International Version (NIV)

The Vine and the Branches

15*&#8220;I am*the true vine,*and my Father is the gardener.*2*He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit,*while every branch that does bear fruit*he prunes[a]*so that it will be even more fruitful.*3*You are already clean because of the word I have spoken to you.*4*Remain in me, as I also remain in you.*No branch can bear fruit by itself; it must remain in the vine. Neither can you bear fruit unless you remain in me.

5*&#8220;I am the vine; you are the branches. If you remain in me and I in you, you will bear much fruit;*apart from me you can do nothing.*6*If you do not remain in me, you are like a branch that is thrown away and withers; such branches are picked up, thrown into the fire and burned.7*If you remain in me*and my words remain in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you.*8*This is to my Father&#8217;s glory,*that you bear much fruit, showing yourselves to be my disciples.

9*&#8220;As the Father has loved me,*so have I loved you. Now remain in my love.*10*If you keep my commands,*you will remain in my love, just as I have kept my Father&#8217;s commands and remain in his love.*11*I have told you this so that my joy may be in you and that your joy may be complete.*12*My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you.*13*Greater love has no one than this: to lay down one&#8217;s life for one&#8217;s friends.*14*You are my friends*if you do what I command.*15*I no longer call you servants, because a servant does not know his master&#8217;s business. Instead, I have called you friends, for everything that I learned from my Father I have made known to you.*16*You did not choose me, but I chose you and appointed you*so that you might go and bear fruit&#8212;fruit that will last&#8212;and so that whatever you ask in my name the Father will give you.*17*This is my command: Love each other.

John 15 - The Vine and the Branches - ?I am the - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ephesians 2


Jew and Gentile Reconciled Through Christ

11*Therefore, remember that formerly*you who are Gentiles by birth and called &#8220;uncircumcised&#8221; by those who call themselves &#8220;the circumcision&#8221; (which is done in the body by human hands)&#8212;12*remember that at that time you were separate from Christ, excluded from citizenship in Israel and foreigners*to the covenants of the promise,*without hope*and without God in the world.*13*But now in Christ Jesus you who once*were far away have been brought near*by the blood of Christ.

14*For he himself is our peace,*who has made the two groups one*and has destroyed the barrier, the dividing wall of hostility,*15*by setting aside in his flesh*the law with its commands and regulations.*His purpose was to create in himself one*new humanity out of the two, thus making peace,*16*and in one body to reconcile both of them to God through the cross,*by which he put to death their hostility.*17*He came and preached peace*to you who were far away and peace to those who were near.*18*For through him we both have access*to the Father*by one Spirit.

19*Consequently, you are no longer foreigners and strangers,*but fellow citizens*with God&#8217;s people and also members of his household,20*built*on the foundation*of the apostles and prophets,*with Christ Jesus himself*as the chief cornerstone.*21*In him the whole building is joined together and rises to become a holy temple*in the Lord.*22*And in him you too are being built together to become a dwelling in which God lives by his Spirit.


Ephesians 2 - Made Alive in Christ - As for you, you - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The thread title has set forth false claims about Jesus.

How do we learn the truth about Jesus except through examining and discussing His words and examining the rest of The New Testament?




aris2chat said:


> Are you here just to proselytize or to discuss the middle east.
> There is a forum for religion where you might find a more willing audience.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A question was raised earlier about whether Jesus was a Prophet.

Christians see Jesus as the Son of God, not a Prophet.

But Prophecy is a gift from God.

I just came across this very helpful table in the ESVStudy Bible that is found in notes to John 15 and it addresses The Work Of The Trinity and gives verses in The Book Of John addressing what each member of The Trinity is observed doing in different verses in John.

Proclaiming the Future (I would call this Prophecy) God The Father does this in John 1:33, Jesus, The Son does this in John 13:19, 26, 36-38; 14:3, 29; 16:1-4, 16-28, 32; 20:18 The Holy Spirit does this in John 16:13

Back to seeing Jesus as a Prophet, He was not a Prophet but He had the ability to proclaim the future.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here we find multiple verses where Jesus proclaims the future and in verse 13 we hear Jesus speak of the Holy Spirit who is to come and who will guide believers and tell them of things to come in the future. 


John 16

New International Version (NIV)

16*&#8220;All this*I have told you so that you will not fall away.*2*They will put you out of the synagogue;*in fact, the time is coming when anyone who kills you will think they are offering a service to God.*3*They will do such things because they have not known the Father or me.*4*I have told you this, so that when their time comes you will rememberthat I warned you about them. I did not tell you this from the beginning because I was with you,*5*but now I am going to him who sent me.None of you asks me, &#8216;Where are you going?&#8217;*6*Rather, you are filled with grief*because I have said these things.*7*But very truly I tell you, it is for your good that I am going away. Unless I go away, the Advocatewill not come to you; but if I go, I will send him to you.*8*When he comes, he will prove the world to be in the wrong about sin and righteousness and judgment:*9*about sin,*because people do not believe in me;*10*about righteousness,*because I am going to the Father,*where you can see me no longer;*11*and about judgment, because the prince of this world*now stands condemned.

12*&#8220;I have much more to say to you, more than you can now bear.13*But when he, the Spirit of truth,*comes, he will guide you into all the truth.*He will not speak on his own; he will speak only what he hears, and he will tell you what is yet to come.*14*He will glorify me because it is from me that he will receive what he will make known to you.*15*All that belongs to the Father is mine.*That is why I said the Spirit will receive from me what he will make known to you.&#8221;

The Disciples&#8217; Grief Will Turn to Joy

16*Jesus went on to say,*&#8220;In a little while*you will see me no more, and then after a little while you will see me.&#8221;

17*At this, some of his disciples said to one another, &#8220;What does he mean by saying,*&#8216;In a little while you will see me no more, and then after a little while you will see me,&#8217;*and*&#8216;Because I am going to the Father&#8217;?&#8221;*18*They kept asking, &#8220;What does he mean by*&#8216;a little while&#8217;? We don&#8217;t understand what he is saying.&#8221;

19*Jesus saw that they wanted to ask him about this, so he said to them,*&#8220;Are you asking one another what I meant when I said, &#8216;In a little while you will see me no more, and then after a little while you will see me&#8217;?*20*Very truly I tell you, you will weep and mourn*while the world rejoices. You will grieve, but your grief will turn to joy.*21*A woman giving birth to a child has pain*because her time has come; but when her baby is born she forgets the anguish because of her joy that a child is born into the world.*22*So with you: Now is your time of grief,but I will see you again*and you will rejoice, and no one will take away your joy.*23*In that day*you will no longer ask me anything. Very truly I tell you, my Father will give you whatever you ask in my name.*24*Until now you have not asked for anything in my name. Ask and you will receive,*and your joy will be complete.

25*&#8220;Though I have been speaking figuratively,*a time is coming*when I will no longer use this kind of language but will tell you plainly about my Father.*26*In that day you will ask in my name.*I am not saying that I will ask the Father on your behalf.*27*No, the Father himself loves you because you have loved me*and have believed that I came from God.28*I came from the Father and entered the world; now I am leaving the world and going back to the Father.&#8221;

29*Then Jesus&#8217; disciples said, &#8220;Now you are speaking clearly and without figures of speech.*30*Now we can see that you know all things and that you do not even need to have anyone ask you questions. This makes us believe*that you came from God.&#8221;

31*&#8220;Do you now believe?&#8221;*Jesus replied.*32*&#8220;A time is coming*and in fact has come when you will be scattered,*each to your own home. You will leave me all alone.*Yet I am not alone, for my Father is with me.

33*&#8220;I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace.*In this world you will have trouble.*But take heart! I have overcome*the world.&#8221;

John 16 - ?All this I have told you so that you - Bible Gateway


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Someone needs to tell Sherri to stop worshiping Satan



--give up----she ENJOYS it


----------



## abu afak

And Muslims oft Claim:

1. He is NOT the son of God, that's Blasphemy according To Islam.

2. We do NOT know a single word he said, The "NT is totally corrupted."​
Further, Munnedrone you are a Bible-Spouting FREAK!
What an OCD Case. Oft stringing together 2-5 wacky, prove-nothing, posts/NT quotes.
Like a Raving Mad street person given a computer. 
Quite consistently with your Hate you obviously need similar treatment in other areas.
Overall posting as well is totally Obsessive/Compulsive, posting bunches 20 hours a day. Both ID users are obviously Nuts.

Wow, what an ill exhibition.
`


----------



## irosie91

abu afak said:


> And Muslims oft Claim:
> 
> 1. He is NOT the son of God, that's Blasphemy according To Islam.
> 
> 2. We do NOT know a single word he said, The "NT is totally corrupted."​
> Further, Munnedrone you are a Bible-Spouting FREAK!
> What an OCD Case you are. Oft string together 2-5 wacky, prove-nothing, quotes.
> Like a Raving Mad street person given a computer.
> Quite consistently with your Joo hate you obviously need similar treatment in other areas.
> Overall posting as well is totally Obsessive/Compulsive stringing together bunches 20 hours a day. Both ID users are obviously Nuts.
> 
> Wow, what an ill exhibition.
> `



Abu----Magda Goebbels did not actually BELIEVE the crap her husband----Josef Goebbels,  
wrote-------she knew she was a member of filth.     She persevered to the point that she 
was willing to shove cyanide down the throat of her own five toddlers.    She did it for 
a sense of "belonging to a cause" --------Sherri is no different-----do you actually imagine 
that an adult believes the crap that she posts up------she is doing a "cause"-----as a 
compensation for her own inadequacies


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title has set forth false claims about Jesus.
> 
> How do we learn the truth about Jesus except through examining and discussing His words and examining the rest of The New Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you here just to proselytize or to discuss the middle east.
> There is a forum for religion where you might find a more willing audience.
Click to expand...


Your claims are the only ones false.  Every poster has given evidence and reasonable arguments and analysis.
Repeating the same thing over and over will not change the facts.
Jesus was born a jew, raise a jew, lived as a jew, taught the torah, persecuted for being a jew and died a jew.
That Jesus will return to zion (Jerusalem) in some final victory also shows his connection to zion.
Jesus did not form a new religion, if followers did, or rather Paul (who never met Jesus) did.
You can't separate Jesus and Jerusalem.
Why are you afraid to accept Jesus as a zionist?
Please, don't give us more quotes.  In your words, explain why you don't want Jesus and Jerusalem to be connected?  What do you think will happen if Jesus is a zionist?  Is his message of love and brotherhood going to change?
How is Jesus ties to Jerusalem going to effect you?
So what??


----------



## MJB12741

You tell'em Sherri.  Christians know there was no Israel at the time of Jesus. Silly Zionists.  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel, --- Born is the king of PALESTINE.  Right Sherri?

Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moron, there was no nation of Israel when Jesus lived.
> 
> You are some ignorant person.
> 
> The Church becomes the Spiritual Israel, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

lllllll


MJB12741 said:


> You tell'em Sherri.  Christians know there was no Israel at the time of Jesus. Silly Zionists.  Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel, --- Born is the king of PALESTINE.  Right Sherri?
> 
> Christmas Carols - The First Noel Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, there was no nation of Israel when Jesus lived.
> 
> You are some ignorant person.
> 
> The Church becomes the Spiritual Israel, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> Leave sherri alone-----she is doing  "replacement theory"-----the thing her kith and kin cited
> as they threw infants into the fires of the auto de fe.     Fret not-----there are all kinds of
> replacement theories to replace hers
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> JESUS says it nowhere.
> 
> That explains your inability to provide a verse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Jesus say this?
> 
> 
> 
> He says it all over the place blind Jihadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit, we provided you verses from Jesus' sermon on the mount where he clearly confirms every word and prophet of the OT, which is a 150% ZIONIST book with 150% ZIONIST prophets and 150% Zionist Messiah. You put aside all the Zionist love Jesus showed for his people and nation, if Jesus is the fulfillment of the OT Messiah, HE CAN'T BE ANYTHING BUT ZIONIST.  Otherwise he wouldn't be the messiah of the OT, and he said many times that he is.
> 
> Yet, despite this and everything provided, you keep yapping "where did Jesus say this" and  "where did Jesus say that" like a fucking parrot.
> 
> Verses have been shown many times and, as expected you don't have any intellectual honesty to admit that you are fulla crap.
> 
> Now get lost, or come back for more humiliation. Either way, thanks for the laughs!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, there was no nation of Israel when Jesus lived.
> 
> You are some ignorant person.
> 
> The Church becomes the Spiritual Israel, Gentiles and Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't you imp of Satan. The readers can see you are dodging and deflecting and can read for themselves the hundreds of times that God promised the land as an everlasting possession. He promised to scatter them which happened in 70 AD and he promised to bring them back in the last days: 1948. There is nowhere in the bible that says the church becomes spiritual Israel. You need to see an exorcist.
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri needs an exorcist with enema experience. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The promises made to Abraham and Isaac and Jacob and Joseph are therefore now fulfilled only through those who follow Jesus Christ, since now these are alone designated as the true children of Abraham and Sarah.
> 
> Jews who reject Jesus are outside the covenant of grace and are to be regarded as the children of Hagar.


Idiot hasn't read the Old OR New Testaments. It says the Covenant and the Promise clearly go to Issac and his offspring. 

 Jihad Sherri sure speaks like a Mooooslem.  Oops sorry it's the night shift now, and Abdul is posting. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Are you here just to proselytize or to discuss the middle east.
> There is a forum for religion where you might find a more willing audience.


She / he it's here to prostetize, not proselytize. LOL


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title has set forth false claims about Jesus.
> 
> How do we learn the truth about Jesus except through examining and discussing His words and examining the rest of The New Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you here just to proselytize or to discuss the middle east.
> There is a forum for religion where you might find a more willing audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claims are the only ones false.  Every poster has given evidence and reasonable arguments and analysis.
> Repeating the same thing over and over will not change the facts.
> Jesus was born a jew, raise a jew, lived as a jew, taught the torah, persecuted for being a jew and died a jew.
> That Jesus will return to zion (Jerusalem) in some final victory also shows his connection to zion.
> Jesus did not form a new religion, if followers did, or rather Paul (who never met Jesus) did.
> You can't separate Jesus and Jerusalem.
> Why are you afraid to accept Jesus as a zionist?
> Please, don't give us more quotes.  In your words, explain why you don't want Jesus and Jerusalem to be connected?  What do you think will happen if Jesus is a zionist?  Is his message of love and brotherhood going to change?
> How is Jesus ties to Jerusalem going to effect you?
> So what??
Click to expand...

That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> Someone needs to tell Sherri to stop worshiping Satan



She does not even understand satan was an angel


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Still not a singke solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy.

When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?

There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.




Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title has set forth false claims about Jesus.
> 
> How do we learn the truth about Jesus except through examining and discussing His words and examining the rest of The New Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims are the only ones false.  Every poster has given evidence and reasonable arguments and analysis.
> Repeating the same thing over and over will not change the facts.
> Jesus was born a jew, raise a jew, lived as a jew, taught the torah, persecuted for being a jew and died a jew.
> That Jesus will return to zion (Jerusalem) in some final victory also shows his connection to zion.
> Jesus did not form a new religion, if followers did, or rather Paul (who never met Jesus) did.
> You can't separate Jesus and Jerusalem.
> Why are you afraid to accept Jesus as a zionist?
> Please, don't give us more quotes.  In your words, explain why you don't want Jesus and Jerusalem to be connected?  What do you think will happen if Jesus is a zionist?  Is his message of love and brotherhood going to change?
> How is Jesus ties to Jerusalem going to effect you?
> So what??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 15

The World Hates the Disciples

18*If the world hates you,*keep in mind that it hated me first.*19*If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you*out of the world. That is why the world hates you.*20*Remember what I told you: A servant is not greater than his master.**If they persecuted me, they will persecute you also.*If they obeyed my teaching, they will obey yours also.*21*They will treat you this way because of my name,*for they do not know the one who sent me.*22*If I had not come and spoken to them,*they would not be guilty of sin; but now they have no excuse for their sin.*23*Whoever hates me hates my Father as well.*24*If I had not done among them the works no one else did,*they would not be guilty of sin.*As it is, they have seen, and yet they have hated both me and my Father.*25*But this is to fulfill what is written in their Law:*They hated me without reason.[c]

The Work of the Holy Spirit

26*When the Advocate*comes, whom I will send to you from the Fatherthe Spirit of truth*who goes out from the Fatherhe will testify about me.*27*And you also must testify,*for you have been with me from the beginning.

John 15 - The Vine and the Branches - ?I am the - Bible Gateway


Still not a single solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy, Roudy the hater of God and Jesus , who denies Jesus is the Son of  God and slanders and lies about Jesus 24/7.  God must have such very special plans for a slanderer of Him like Roudy. 

When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?

There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.




Roudy said:





aris2chat said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			The thread title has set forth false claims about Jesus.

How do we learn the truth about Jesus except through examining and discussing His words and examining the rest of The New Testament?
		
Click to expand...


Your claims are the only ones false.  Every poster has given evidence and reasonable arguments and analysis.
Repeating the same thing over and over will not change the facts.
Jesus was born a jew, raise a jew, lived as a jew, taught the torah, persecuted for being a jew and died a jew.
That Jesus will return to zion (Jerusalem) in some final victory also shows his connection to zion.
Jesus did not form a new religion, if followers did, or rather Paul (who never met Jesus) did.
You can't separate Jesus and Jerusalem.
Why are you afraid to accept Jesus as a zionist?
Please, don't give us more quotes.  In your words, explain why you don't want Jesus and Jerusalem to be connected?  What do you think will happen if Jesus is a zionist?  Is his message of love and brotherhood going to change?
How is Jesus ties to Jerusalem going to effect you?
So what??
		
Click to expand...

That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is not Satan either.

He is the Son of God.

We keep seeing Truth brought into Light, there is no Truth in a Zionist. 



aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell Sherri to stop worshiping Satan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does not even understand satan was an angel
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are here to lie, as all Zionists do.

No Truth In A Zionist. 


[QUOTE=Roudy;8437807]





aris2chat said:


> Are you here just to proselytize or to discuss the middle east.
> There is a forum for religion where you might find a more willing audience.


She / he it's here to prostetize, not proselytize. LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Still not a singke solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy.
> 
> When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?
> 
> There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims are the only ones false.  Every poster has given evidence and reasonable arguments and analysis.
> Repeating the same thing over and over will not change the facts.
> Jesus was born a jew, raise a jew, lived as a jew, taught the torah, persecuted for being a jew and died a jew.
> That Jesus will return to zion (Jerusalem) in some final victory also shows his connection to zion.
> Jesus did not form a new religion, if followers did, or rather Paul (who never met Jesus) did.
> You can't separate Jesus and Jerusalem.
> Why are you afraid to accept Jesus as a zionist?
> Please, don't give us more quotes.  In your words, explain why you don't want Jesus and Jerusalem to be connected?  What do you think will happen if Jesus is a zionist?  Is his message of love and brotherhood going to change?
> How is Jesus ties to Jerusalem going to effect you?
> So what??
> 
> 
> 
> That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Every time he mentions Israel, Jews, Hebrews and God he is showing he is a ZIONIST. He was born a Jew of a Jewish family and his first allegiance is to Israel. He was never a Christian and his father was the God of the Jews and the sooner you understand this the sooner you can get help for your mental instability


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 15
> 
> The World Hates the Disciples
> 
> 18*If the world hates you,*keep in mind that it hated me first.*19*If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you*out of the world. That is why the world hates you.*20*Remember what I told you: A servant is not greater than his master.**If they persecuted me, they will persecute you also.*If they obeyed my teaching, they will obey yours also.*21*They will treat you this way because of my name,*for they do not know the one who sent me.*22*If I had not come and spoken to them,*they would not be guilty of sin; but now they have no excuse for their sin.*23*Whoever hates me hates my Father as well.*24*If I had not done among them the works no one else did,*they would not be guilty of sin.*As it is, they have seen, and yet they have hated both me and my Father.*25*But this is to fulfill what is written in their Law:*They hated me without reason.[c]
> 
> The Work of the Holy Spirit
> 
> 26*When the Advocate*comes, whom I will send to you from the Fatherthe Spirit of truth*who goes out from the Fatherhe will testify about me.*27*And you also must testify,*for you have been with me from the beginning.
> 
> John 15 - The Vine and the Branches - ?I am the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Still not a single solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy, Roudy the hater of God and Jesus , who denies Jesus is the Son of  God and slanders and lies about Jesus 24/7.  God must have such very special plans for a slanderer of Him like Roudy.
> 
> When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?
> 
> There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims are the only ones false.  Every poster has given evidence and reasonable arguments and analysis.
> Repeating the same thing over and over will not change the facts.
> Jesus was born a jew, raise a jew, lived as a jew, taught the torah, persecuted for being a jew and died a jew.
> That Jesus will return to zion (Jerusalem) in some final victory also shows his connection to zion.
> Jesus did not form a new religion, if followers did, or rather Paul (who never met Jesus) did.
> You can't separate Jesus and Jerusalem.
> Why are you afraid to accept Jesus as a zionist?
> Please, don't give us more quotes.  In your words, explain why you don't want Jesus and Jerusalem to be connected?  What do you think will happen if Jesus is a zionist?  Is his message of love and brotherhood going to change?
> How is Jesus ties to Jerusalem going to effect you?
> So what??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*



 As a Christian you should know that you cant cherry pick verses out of a chapter as the context is lost, so your post above is completely meaningless and is something that a muslim would do.*


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is not Satan either.
> 
> He is the Son of God.
> 
> We keep seeing Truth brought into Light, there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell Sherri to stop worshiping Satan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does not even understand satan was an angel
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 You are shaitan in your every thought and word,

 get thee behind me foul demon I abjure you. I expel you in the name of Christ Jesus and all the saints in heaven to no more walk the paths of man. I call upon the lamb of God to send you screaming back into the bowels of hell to burn in agony till the end of days.

There you go Fatima straight out of the malleus mallificornum an exorcism that works on all minor demons like yourself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 16

New International Version (NIV)

16*&#8220;All this*I have told you so that you will not fall away.*2*They will put you out of the synagogue;*in fact, the time is coming when anyone who kills you will think they are offering a service to God.*3*They will do such things because they have not known the Father or me.*4*I have told you this, so that when their time comes you will rememberthat I warned you about them.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John 16

Jesus clearly tells all who He us.

But the problem with Zionists like you is you refuse to believe His words.

I expect one day God will have a personal talk with you and clearly show you every single time you have denied His Son and Him.  




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a singke solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy.
> 
> When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?
> 
> There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he mentions Israel, Jews, Hebrews and God he is showing he is a ZIONIST. He was born a Jew of a Jewish family and his first allegiance is to Israel. He was never a Christian and his father was the God of the Jews and the sooner you understand this the sooner you can get help for your mental instability
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You need to learn to use your computer, you can read the entire Chapter by clicking the link, the meaning does not change,  I keep telling you this when you keep denying Jesus words and trying to blame me for your continuing sinning against God. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 15
> 
> The World Hates the Disciples
> 
> 18*If the world hates you,*keep in mind that it hated me first.*19*If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you*out of the world. That is why the world hates you.*20*Remember what I told you: A servant is not greater than his master.**If they persecuted me, they will persecute you also.*If they obeyed my teaching, they will obey yours also.*21*They will treat you this way because of my name,*for they do not know the one who sent me.*22*If I had not come and spoken to them,*they would not be guilty of sin; but now they have no excuse for their sin.*23*Whoever hates me hates my Father as well.*24*If I had not done among them the works no one else did,*they would not be guilty of sin.*As it is, they have seen, and yet they have hated both me and my Father.*25*But this is to fulfill what is written in their Law:*They hated me without reason.[c]
> 
> The Work of the Holy Spirit
> 
> 26*When the Advocate*comes, whom I will send to you from the Fatherthe Spirit of truth*who goes out from the Fatherhe will testify about me.*27*And you also must testify,*for you have been with me from the beginning.
> 
> John 15 - The Vine and the Branches - ?I am the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Still not a single solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy, Roudy the hater of God and Jesus , who denies Jesus is the Son of  God and slanders and lies about Jesus 24/7.  God must have such very special plans for a slanderer of Him like Roudy.
> 
> When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?
> 
> There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would fuck up her cause. Jesus is a Zioist and Sherri the biggest Jew hater on this board, claims to worship him.  Time for her to admit she's a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> As a Christian you should know that you cant cherry pick verses out of a chapter as the context is lost, so your post above is completely meaningless and is something that a muslim would do.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Five verses where Jesus tells us He is the Son of God.

You can click the link and read 5 more verses that speak the same Truth.

YOUR Issue is this, are you going to keep denying Jesus is who He says He is or are you going to believe Jesus about who He says He is?

Luke 1:35 *And the angel answered and said to her, The*Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Highest will overshadow you; therefore, also, that Holy One who is to be born will be called the Son of God.

John 20:31 *but these are written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that believing you may have life in His name.

Matthew 26:63 *But Jesus kept silent. And the high priest answered and said to Him, I put You under oath by the living God: Tell us if You are the Christ, the Son of God!

Luke 22:70-71 *Then they all said, Are You then the Son of God? So He said to them, You*rightly*say that I am. And they said, What further testimony do we need? For we have heard it ourselves from His own mouth.

Matthew 14:33 *Then those who were in the boat came and worshiped Him, saying, Truly You are the Son of God.

Bible Verses About: Son of God ? Jesus





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is not Satan either.
> 
> He is the Son of God.
> 
> We keep seeing Truth brought into Light, there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> She does not even understand satan was an angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are shaitan in your every thought and word,
> 
> get thee behind me foul demon I abjure you. I expel you in the name of Christ Jesus and all the saints in heaven to no more walk the paths of man. I call upon the lamb of God to send you screaming back into the bowels of hell to burn in agony till the end of days.
> 
> There you go Fatima straight out of the malleus mallificornum an exorcism that works on all minor demons like yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You read what Jesus says in John 3:16 of Salvation being conferred on those who believe in Jesus and  you read what the Apostle Paul writes in subsequent books, of the Spiritual Israel constituting Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus and you see consistency between what each are saying.



The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.

Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.

Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said. 








Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read what Jesus says in John 3:16 of Salvation being conferred on those who believe in Jesus and  you read what the Apostle Paul writes in subsequent books, of the Spiritual Israel constituting Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus and you see consistency between what each are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M]Laugh harder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read what Jesus says in John 3:16 of Salvation being conferred on those who believe in Jesus and  you read what the Apostle Paul writes in subsequent books, of the Spiritual Israel constituting Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus and you see consistency between what each are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No one is distorting words but YOU! Stop deflecting and give chapter and verse where physical Israel was changed to spiritual Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/

Where does Jesus speak about the present day secular nation of Israel?

He never speaks about it and His words prove what I say is true, His words in The Gospels.

There is a link to The Bible above


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where does Jesus speak about the present day secular nation of Israel?
> 
> He never speaks about it and His words prove what I say is true, His words in The Gospels.



The readers can see that you are dodging and deflecting. Jesus is not the only one speaking in the bible. You have made a claim. All we're asking is that you give chapter and verse to back it up.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read what Jesus says in John 3:16 of Salvation being conferred on those who believe in Jesus and  you read what the Apostle Paul writes in subsequent books, of the Spiritual Israel constituting Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus and you see consistency between what each are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jesus never said a word about Palestine.

So what's your point ?


----------



## MJB12741

HUH??? When did Jesus lie???  Show us that verse.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read what Jesus says in John 3:16 of Salvation being conferred on those who believe in Jesus and  you read what the Apostle Paul writes in subsequent books, of the Spiritual Israel constituting Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus and you see consistency between what each are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I stated Jesus says not one single word about today's secular nation Israel. 

I gave you a link to The Gospels that prove what I said is true.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus speak about the present day secular nation of Israel?
> 
> He never speaks about it and His words prove what I say is true, His words in The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can see that you are dodging and deflecting. Jesus is not the only one speaking in the bible. You have made a claim. All we're asking is that you give chapter and verse to back it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn to read, I am responding to a false claim here made by a Zionist poster. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I keep reading are
> Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus never said a word about Palestine.
> 
> So what's your point ?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn to read. I did not say Jesus lied, He never said one single word about today's secular nation Israel. And He does have the ability to proclaim the future. John 13 illustrates this as does Matthew 24.




MJB12741 said:


> HUH??? When did Jesus lie???  Show us that verse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that the imp of Satan known as Satanic Sherri says there is no secular state of Israel and now is just "Spiritual Israel". God is not the author of confusion. He would not expect us to figure this out on our own. Notice that Satanic Sherri thinks she is clever by adding or taking away words from scripture to meet what she wants to believe. I am challenging Satanic Sherri to provide just one scripture that says Israel has changed from a physical state to a spiritual state. We are not interested in what she believes it says. We want chapter and verse where it actually says that Israel is now a spiritual state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

YOU made a claim I am asking you to back up.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus speak about the present day secular nation of Israel?
> 
> He never speaks about it and His words prove what I say is true, His words in The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can see that you are dodging and deflecting. Jesus is not the only one speaking in the bible. You have made a claim. All we're asking is that you give chapter and verse to back it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Get serious.  You said Zionists lie.  So when did Jesus lie?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn to read. I did not say Jesus lied, He never said one single word about today's secular nation Israel. And He does have the ability to proclaim the future. John 13 illustrates this as does Matthew 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH??? When did Jesus lie???  Show us that verse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I keep reading are Zionists lying and trying to distort words of others.
> 
> Jesus said not one word about the secular nation Israel.
> 
> Since He never says a word about the secular nation of Israel, He cannot change what He has never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Jesus' Sermon on the mount:

17 &#8220;Do not think that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets. I did not come to destroy but to fulfill. 18 For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled. 19 Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 

Yet you said Jesus said "out with the old in with the new". That means not only did you lie about Jesus, but according him, you're going straight to hell.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I stated Jesus says not one single word about today's secular nation Israel.
> 
> I gave you a link to The Gospels that prove what I said is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus speak about the present day secular nation of Israel?
> 
> He never speaks about it and His words prove what I say is true, His words in The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can see that you are dodging and deflecting. Jesus is not the only one speaking in the bible. You have made a claim. All we're asking is that you give chapter and verse to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The readers can see that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made a claim and was asked to give chapter and verse in the bible to back it up. She has been unable to provide it. We don't want a link to irrelevant bullshit. We want the actual chapter and verse where the bible says Israel is now a spiritual state. Put up or


----------



## MJB12741

She is so funny.  Where would we go for fun & laughs if she ever leaves us?





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated Jesus says not one single word about today's secular nation Israel.
> 
> I gave you a link to The Gospels that prove what I said is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can see that you are dodging and deflecting. Jesus is not the only one speaking in the bible. You have made a claim. All we're asking is that you give chapter and verse to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers can see that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made a claim and was asked to give chapter and verse in the bible to back it up. She has been unable to provide it. We don't want a link to irrelevant bullshit. We want the actual chapter and verse where the bible says Israel is now a spiritual state. Put up or
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> Jesus' Sermon on the mount:
> 
> 17 &#8220;Do not think that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets. I did not come to destroy but to fulfill. 18 For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled. 19 Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> Yet you said Jesus said "out with the old in with the new". That means not only did you lie about Jesus, but according him, you're going straight to hell.
> 
> Enjoy.


Joel is considered a prophet in the New Testament and here he prophecies about Jesus' second coming. 

Joel 3:

17 &#8220;So you shall know that I am the Lord your God,
Dwelling in Zion My holy mountain.
Then Jerusalem shall be holy,
And no aliens shall ever pass through her again.&#8221;

20 But Judah shall abide forever,
And Jerusalem from generation to generation.
21 For I will acquit them of the guilt of bloodshed, whom I had not acquitted;
For the Lord dwells in Zion.&#8221;

It is more than clear that the New Testament is claiming Jesus to be the ZIONIST Messiah of the Old Testament who comes back in Zion.  It is also clear that Zion is a location and not a spiritual place.  

These verses have been posted before many times, yet you keep dodging around them or blabbering your own nonsense. Again, if you really are a Christian, these verses are all in the NEW TESTAMENT ( take your pick which translation), because you deny and go against them, you are going to Hell.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Learn to read, I am responding to a false claim here made by a Zionist poster..._


Not to worry... people respond to false claims by Muslim fifth-columnists (like you) all the time...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Get serious.  You said Zionists lie.  So when did Jesus lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read. I did not say Jesus lied, He never said one single word about today's secular nation Israel. And He does have the ability to proclaim the future. John 13 illustrates this as does Matthew 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH??? When did Jesus lie???  Show us that verse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sherri gets increasingly desperate-----kinda like the latter rantings of her 
hero   ADOLF ABU ALI-------  "jesus never mentioned....."     Jesus never 
mentioned lots of thing from Lollipops to  THE BEATLES.    He certainly never 
mentioned   SHERRI.       Jesus refers to  "THE PROPHETS and their words---
which INVARIABLY include the INEVITABLE   ingathering of jews ---to ZION. 
Try reading the book,   sherri.    You missed the MAJOR THEME.   The writers 
of the  New Testament go to GREAT PAINS ----to present Jesus as conforming 
to the person whose identity is described poetically in the various prophesies----
----*descendant of King David,      *born in Bethlehem     even  *entry into 
Jerusalem on a white donkey-------the person who HERALDS  the   "days 
after..." -------the establishment of the TEMPLE ORDER   ----which had been 
disrupted by conquest -----and all kinds of foreign stuff.    

sheeesh sherri-----are you trying to PROVE that you are stupid?


----------



## Roudy

Speaking of Mathew. Here's what a Jesus said about Jew haters like yourself:

Mathew 25:40 And the King will answer and say to them, Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.

Jesus' brethren are the Jews. 

Jihad Sherri is Hell bound.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Speaking of Mathew. Here's what a Jesus said about Jew haters like yourself:
> 
> 40 And the King will answer and say to them, Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.
> 
> Jesus' brethren: the Jews.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is Hell bound.



There's already a room down there with her, I mean Its name on it.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Mathew. Here's what a Jesus said about Jew haters like yourself:
> 
> 40 And the King will answer and say to them, Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.
> 
> Jesus' brethren: the Jews.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is Hell bound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a room down there with her, I mean Its name on it.
Click to expand...



Poor Virgil      will he have to conduct her to her fiery chamber?


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Mathew. Here's what a Jesus said about Jew haters like yourself:
> 
> 40 And the King will answer and say to them, Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.
> 
> Jesus' brethren: the Jews.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is Hell bound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a room down there with her, I mean Its name on it.
Click to expand...

She'll be thrown in there with all the Nazis, Hamas, Hezbollah and the rest of the Jew hating animals that have come and gone in history.


----------



## Phoenall

Then why do you cherry pick the verses that support your POV, and ignore the rest. Every Christian knows that the Bible has to be taken in full, and not on a verse by verse option. If I did post the full contextual chapter it would destroy your argument and reduce you to a LYING PIECE OF SHIT ISLAMIST







SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You need to learn to use your computer, you can read the entire Chapter by clicking the link, the meaning does not change,  I keep telling you this when you keep denying Jesus words and trying to blame me for your continuing sinning against God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 15
> 
> The World Hates the Disciples
> 
> 18*If the world hates you,*keep in mind that it hated me first.*19*If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you*out of the world. That is why the world hates you.*20*Remember what I told you: A servant is not greater than his master.**If they persecuted me, they will persecute you also.*If they obeyed my teaching, they will obey yours also.*21*They will treat you this way because of my name,*for they do not know the one who sent me.*22*If I had not come and spoken to them,*they would not be guilty of sin; but now they have no excuse for their sin.*23*Whoever hates me hates my Father as well.*24*If I had not done among them the works no one else did,*they would not be guilty of sin.*As it is, they have seen, and yet they have hated both me and my Father.*25*But this is to fulfill what is written in their Law:*They hated me without reason.[c]
> 
> The Work of the Holy Spirit
> 
> 26*When the Advocate*comes, whom I will send to you from the Fatherthe Spirit of truth*who goes out from the Fatherhe will testify about me.*27*And you also must testify,*for you have been with me from the beginning.
> 
> John 15 - The Vine and the Branches - ?I am the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Still not a single solitary word in the entire Bible proving Jesus was a Zionst from the liar Roudy, Roudy the hater of God and Jesus , who denies Jesus is the Son of  God and slanders and lies about Jesus 24/7.  God must have such very special plans for a slanderer of Him like Roudy.
> 
> When is this illiterate Zionist going to stop these lies?
> 
> There is simply no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> As a Christian you should know that you cant cherry pick verses out of a chapter as the context is lost, so your post above is completely meaningless and is something that a muslim would do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Five verses where Jesus tells us He is the Son of God.
> 
> You can click the link and read 5 more verses that speak the same Truth.
> 
> YOUR Issue is this, are you going to keep denying Jesus is who He says He is or are you going to believe Jesus about who He says He is?
> 
> Luke 1:35 *And the angel answered and said to her, The*Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Highest will overshadow you; therefore, also, that Holy One who is to be born will be called the Son of God.
> 
> John 20:31 *but these are written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that believing you may have life in His name.
> 
> Matthew 26:63 *But Jesus kept silent. And the high priest answered and said to Him, I put You under oath by the living God: Tell us if You are the Christ, the Son of God!
> 
> Luke 22:70-71 *Then they all said, Are You then the Son of God? So He said to them, You*rightly*say that I am. And they said, What further testimony do we need? For we have heard it ourselves from His own mouth.
> 
> Matthew 14:33 *Then those who were in the boat came and worshiped Him, saying, Truly You are the Son of God.
> 
> Bible Verses About: Son of God ? Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is not Satan either.
> 
> He is the Son of God.
> 
> We keep seeing Truth brought into Light, there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are shaitan in your every thought and word,
> 
> get thee behind me foul demon I abjure you. I expel you in the name of Christ Jesus and all the saints in heaven to no more walk the paths of man. I call upon the lamb of God to send you screaming back into the bowels of hell to burn in agony till the end of days.
> 
> There you go Fatima straight out of the malleus mallificornum an exorcism that works on all minor demons like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Does this negate the fact that he was a Pharisee Jew and a Rabbi


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> "..._Poor Virgil. Will he have to conduct her to her fiery chamber?_"


Sherriah doesn't rate Virgil... more like Judas Iscariot, on his lunch break...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Poor Virgil. Will he have to conduct her to her fiery chamber?_"
> 
> 
> 
> Sherriah doesn't rate Virgil... more like Judas Iscariot, on his lunch break...
Click to expand...

Escargot can be tasty, depending on which French restaurant makes it.


----------



## Kondor3

Judas Escargot? <snicker>


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He was not a Pharisee.





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five verses where Jesus tells us He is the Son of God.
> 
> You can click the link and read 5 more verses that speak the same Truth.
> 
> YOUR Issue is this, are you going to keep denying Jesus is who He says He is or are you going to believe Jesus about who He says He is?
> 
> Luke 1:35 *And the angel answered and said to her, The*Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Highest will overshadow you; therefore, also, that Holy One who is to be born will be called the Son of God.
> 
> John 20:31 *but these are written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that believing you may have life in His name.
> 
> Matthew 26:63 *But Jesus kept silent. And the high priest answered and said to Him, I put You under oath by the living God: Tell us if You are the Christ, the Son of God!
> 
> Luke 22:70-71 *Then they all said, Are You then the Son of God? So He said to them, You*rightly*say that I am. And they said, What further testimony do we need? For we have heard it ourselves from His own mouth.
> 
> Matthew 14:33 *Then those who were in the boat came and worshiped Him, saying, Truly You are the Son of God.
> 
> Bible Verses About: Son of God ? Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are shaitan in your every thought and word,
> 
> get thee behind me foul demon I abjure you. I expel you in the name of Christ Jesus and all the saints in heaven to no more walk the paths of man. I call upon the lamb of God to send you screaming back into the bowels of hell to burn in agony till the end of days.
> 
> There you go Fatima straight out of the malleus mallificornum an exorcism that works on all minor demons like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this negate the fact that he was a Pharisee Jew and a Rabbi
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I do not.

I have mostly set forth in posts Bible verses where Jesus proclaims who He is to show He never calls Himself a Zionist and to point out He spent a lot of time trying to explain who He was to us all.   

He never calls Himself a Zionist because He was not and is not a Zionist. 





Phoenall said:


> Then why do you cherry pick the verses that support your POV, and ignore the rest. Every Christian knows that the Bible has to be taken in full, and not on a verse by verse option. If I did post the full contextual chapter it would destroy your argument and reduce you to a LYING PIECE OF SHIT ISLAMIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn to use your computer, you can read the entire Chapter by clicking the link, the meaning does not change,  I keep telling you this when you keep denying Jesus words and trying to blame me for your continuing sinning against God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Christian you should know that you cant cherry pick verses out of a chapter as the context is lost, so your post above is completely meaningless and is something that a muslim would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Brethren are those who believe in Jesus, those who receive Jesus as their Lord and Saviour.

You, Roudy, are one of those Jesus is speaking about  in that verse, He is not speaking there about me, He is speaking about you. 




Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Mathew. Here's what a Jesus said about Jew haters like yourself:
> 
> 40 And the King will answer and say to them, Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.
> 
> Jesus' brethren: the Jews.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is Hell bound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a room down there with her, I mean Its name on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She'll be thrown in there with all the Nazis, Hamas, Hezbollah and the rest of the Jew hating animals that have come and gone in history.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Joel is in The Old Testament, not The New Testament.

Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises in The Old Testament




Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus' Sermon on the mount:
> 
> 17 Do not think that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets. I did not come to destroy but to fulfill. 18 For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled. 19 Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> Yet you said Jesus said "out with the old in with the new". That means not only did you lie about Jesus, but according him, you're going straight to hell.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Joel is considered a prophet in the New Testament and here he prophecies about Jesus' second coming.
> 
> Joel 3:
> 
> 17 So you shall know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion My holy mountain.
> Then Jerusalem shall be holy,
> And no aliens shall ever pass through her again.
> 
> 20 But Judah shall abide forever,
> And Jerusalem from generation to generation.
> 21 For I will acquit them of the guilt of bloodshed, whom I had not acquitted;
> For the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> It is more than clear that the New Testament is claiming Jesus to be the ZIONIST Messiah of the Old Testament who comes back in Zion.  It is also clear that Zion is a location and not a spiritual place.
> 
> These verses have been posted before many times, yet you keep dodging around them or blabbering your own nonsense. Again, if you really are a Christian, these verses are all in the NEW TESTAMENT ( take your pick which translation), because you deny and go against them, you are going to Hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I wonder when copy/paste Sherri comes back on duty?

That Sherri is my favorite.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Brethren are those who believe in Jesus, those who receive Jesus as their Lord and Saviour.
> 
> You, Roudy, are one of those Jesus is speaking about  in that verse, He is not speaking there about me, He is speaking about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a room down there with her, I mean Its name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be thrown in there with all the Nazis, Hamas, Hezbollah and the rest of the Jew hating animals that have come and gone in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah, that Roudy be a sinner, ain't he?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.


Sherria, Mr. Jesus, by the fact of being a Jew, is a Zionist. Period. End of story. Deal with it or *STFU.*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.


We already showed you a million times, idiot.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Joel is in The Old Testament, not The New Testament.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises in The Old Testament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus' Sermon on the mount:
> 
> 17 Do not think that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets. I did not come to destroy but to fulfill. 18 For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled. 19 Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> Yet you said Jesus said "out with the old in with the new". That means not only did you lie about Jesus, but according him, you're going straight to hell.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Joel is considered a prophet in the New Testament and here he prophecies about Jesus' second coming.
> 
> Joel 3:
> 
> 17 So you shall know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion My holy mountain.
> Then Jerusalem shall be holy,
> And no aliens shall ever pass through her again.
> 
> 20 But Judah shall abide forever,
> And Jerusalem from generation to generation.
> 21 For I will acquit them of the guilt of bloodshed, whom I had not acquitted;
> For the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> It is more than clear that the New Testament is claiming Jesus to be the ZIONIST Messiah of the Old Testament who comes back in Zion.  It is also clear that Zion is a location and not a spiritual place.
> 
> These verses have been posted before many times, yet you keep dodging around them or blabbering your own nonsense. Again, if you really are a Christian, these verses are all in the NEW TESTAMENT ( take your pick which translation), because you deny and go against them, you are going to Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Joel is in the New Testament, dipshit.  Look it up.  Do you even know what the New Testament contains?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Still waiting for somebody, anybody, to show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist??????




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherria, Mr. Jesus, by the fact of being a Jew, is a Zionist. Period. End of story. Deal with it or *STFU.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Book Of Joel is in The Old Testament of the Christian Bible.


New Testament Books of the Bible

Matthew*|*Mark*|*Luke*|*John*|*Acts*|*Romans*|*1 Corinthians*|*2 Corinthians*|*Galatians*|*Ephesians*|Philippians*|*Colossians*|*1 Thessalonians*| 2 Thessalonians | 1 Timothy | 2 Timothy |*Titus*|Philemon*|*Hebrews*|*James*| 1 Peter | 2 Peter | 1 John | 2 John | 3 John | Jude | Revelation

New Testament Books of the Bible - Introduction to the Books of the Bible






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joel is in The Old Testament, not The New Testament.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises in The Old Testament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joel is considered a prophet in the New Testament and here he prophecies about Jesus' second coming.
> 
> Joel 3:
> 
> 17 &#8220;So you shall know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion My holy mountain.
> Then Jerusalem shall be holy,
> And no aliens shall ever pass through her again.&#8221;
> 
> 20 But Judah shall abide forever,
> And Jerusalem from generation to generation.
> 21 For I will acquit them of the guilt of bloodshed, whom I had not acquitted;
> For the Lord dwells in Zion.&#8221;
> 
> It is more than clear that the New Testament is claiming Jesus to be the ZIONIST Messiah of the Old Testament who comes back in Zion.  It is also clear that Zion is a location and not a spiritual place.
> 
> These verses have been posted before many times, yet you keep dodging around them or blabbering your own nonsense. Again, if you really are a Christian, these verses are all in the NEW TESTAMENT ( take your pick which translation), because you deny and go against them, you are going to Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joel is in the New Testament, dipshit.  Look it up.  Do you even know what the New Testament contains?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.catholic.org/bible/new_testament.php

A Catholic Bible has some extra books, but Joel is in The Old Testament in Catholic Bibles too.

And the extra books in Catholic Bibles are in The Old Testament, as well.


----------



## Bloodrock44

The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Still waiting for somebody, anybody, to show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherria, Mr. Jesus, by the fact of being a Jew, is a Zionist. Period. End of story. Deal with it or *STFU.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I just read the entire book of Joel. All three chapters. What does the last sentence in Chapter 3 say?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am waiting for you to show me where Jesus, who has the gift of prophecy, speaks about the modern day nation of Israel.

My argument is that He does not, I cannot produce a thing that does not exist.

Jesus is the Son of God and He  came to save mankind from sin, as He says in John 3:16.

Jesus is not and never was a Zionist and He did not come to establish a nation in Israel. 

And you state Jesus says He is a Zionist. Where is that? You have not provided a Bible verse to support that claim either. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.


----------



## MHunterB

Bloodrock44 said:


> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.



Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....

The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.  

 The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where does Jesus say He is a Zionist?

Still no response.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.

The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.

The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology. 






MHunterB said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am waiting for you to show me where Jesus, who has the gift of prophecy, speaks about the modern day nation of Israel.
> 
> My argument is that He does not, I cannot produce a thing that does not exist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God and He  came to save mankind from sin, as He says in John 3:16.
> 
> Jesus is not and never was a Zionist and He did not come to establish a nation in Israel.
> 
> And you state Jesus says He is a Zionist. Where is that? You have not provided a Bible verse to support that claim either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.
Click to expand...


If Jesus did NOT come to establish a nation in the land of Israel - then he cannot be the Mosciach ben Dovid.

It's fine if you Christians want to regard him as my 'MbD':  I don't hold that against you : )) Just remember that - as the NT says - if we Jews are 'blind', it's because YHVH wanted it that way.  So if you curse and revile us for that, Who are you really attacking with such intemperate foolish and worthless invective?  Not us: ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT Prophesies .

I addressed this in a prior post and set forth OT promises and where they were fulfilled.

If you continue in your disbelief of Jesus, then you will simply reap the consequences of your choices.




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for you to show me where Jesus, who has the gift of prophecy, speaks about the modern day nation of Israel.
> 
> My argument is that He does not, I cannot produce a thing that does not exist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God and He  came to save mankind from sin, as He says in John 3:16.
> 
> Jesus is not and never was a Zionist and He did not come to establish a nation in Israel.
> 
> And you state Jesus says He is a Zionist. Where is that? You have not provided a Bible verse to support that claim either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jesus did NOT come to establish a nation in the land of Israel - then he cannot be the Mosciach ben Dovid.
> 
> It's fine if you Christians want to regard him as my 'MbD':  I don't hold that against you : )) Just remember that - as the NT says - if we Jews are 'blind', it's because YHVH wanted it that way.  So if you curse and revile us for that, Who are you really attacking with such intemperate foolish and worthless invective?  Not us: ))
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

The word 'monotheist' doesn't appear in the Bible either.  It's not the freakin' LABEL:  it's the IDEA which the label represents.    Of course, as you have zero educational expertise in linguistics, it's natural that you'd make such mistakes......



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where does Jesus say He is a Zionist?
> 
> Still no response.



The readers will notice that Satanic Sherri dodges and deflects continually. No one has made the claim that Jesus said he was a Zionist. YOU however, made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. You have been asked to provide scripture to prove it and you have not. The readers can see your claims to be a Christian are a lie. Christians do not lie and celebrate at the death of other.


----------



## MHunterB

Whoop-tee-doo.  Have your fun now, gloating over your assumption that everyone who doesn't believe as you do is damned to Hell.  'Everyone' there is going to include Muslims, non-religious Muslims, non-religious Muslims born in Iran......

So - how do you think Mel Gibson feels when he contemplates the fact that his wife will be spending eternity in Hell?  Do you suppose there's a support group somewhere that he could go to?



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT Prophesies .
> 
> I addressed this in a prior post and set forth OT promises and where they were fulfilled.
> 
> If you continue in your disbelief of Jesus, then you will simply reap the consequences of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for you to show me where Jesus, who has the gift of prophecy, speaks about the modern day nation of Israel.
> 
> My argument is that He does not, I cannot produce a thing that does not exist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God and He  came to save mankind from sin, as He says in John 3:16.
> 
> Jesus is not and never was a Zionist and He did not come to establish a nation in Israel.
> 
> And you state Jesus says He is a Zionist. Where is that? You have not provided a Bible verse to support that claim either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus did NOT come to establish a nation in the land of Israel - then he cannot be the Mosciach ben Dovid.
> 
> It's fine if you Christians want to regard him as my 'MbD':  I don't hold that against you : )) Just remember that - as the NT says - if we Jews are 'blind', it's because YHVH wanted it that way.  So if you curse and revile us for that, Who are you really attacking with such intemperate foolish and worthless invective?  Not us: ))
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

MHunterB said:


> Of course, as you have zero educational expertise in linguistics, it's natural that you'd make such mistakes......





What's your expertise? Just curious.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT Prophesies .
> 
> I addressed this in a prior post and set forth OT promises and where they were fulfilled.
> 
> If you continue in your disbelief of Jesus, then you will simply reap the consequences of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for you to show me where Jesus, who has the gift of prophecy, speaks about the modern day nation of Israel.
> 
> My argument is that He does not, I cannot produce a thing that does not exist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God and He  came to save mankind from sin, as He says in John 3:16.
> 
> Jesus is not and never was a Zionist and He did not come to establish a nation in Israel.
> 
> And you state Jesus says He is a Zionist. Where is that? You have not provided a Bible verse to support that claim either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus did NOT come to establish a nation in the land of Israel - then he cannot be the Mosciach ben Dovid.
> 
> It's fine if you Christians want to regard him as my 'MbD':  I don't hold that against you : )) Just remember that - as the NT says - if we Jews are 'blind', it's because YHVH wanted it that way.  So if you curse and revile us for that, Who are you really attacking with such intemperate foolish and worthless invective?  Not us: ))
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'll take my chances and if I'm wrong, well, see ya in hell, heathen.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Old Testament and The New Testament are a progressive revelation of God to mankind. 

And all points towards God's purposes revealed fully and finally in Jesus Christ. Luke 24:27

God has only ever had one chosen people , all who looked forward to the coming of Jesus, and those who recognized Him when He came .

The promises made to Abraham have been fulfilled in and through the church.

When Jesus died on the cross, He broke down the wall separating Jewish from Gentile believers, making one new humanity and reconciling both to God in Himself. Ephesus 2:15-16

The land in Palestine always belonged to God. His people were only ever strangers and tenants with, at best, temporary residence. Their presence in the land was always conditional, conditioned on faithful obedience. Jesus repudiated the notion of an earthly and nationalistic kingdom. His disciples looked to a better and more secure inheritance. Hebrews 11:16


----------



## Bloodrock44

Quit deflecting and dodging Satanic Sherri. We are still waiting for the chapter and verse where Israel is only a spiritual state. You made the claim. Now back it up or forever be known as a liar and heretic.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Old Testament and The New Testament are a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And all points towards God's purposes revealed fully and finally in Jesus Christ. Luke 24:27
> 
> God has only ever had one chosen people , all who looked forward to the coming of Jesus, and those who recognized Him when He came .
> 
> The promises made to Abraham have been fulfilled in and through the church.
> 
> When Jesus died on the cross, He broke down the wall separating Jewish from Gentile believers, making one new humanity and reconciling both to God in Himself. Ephesus 2:15-16
> 
> The land in Palestine always belonged to God. His people were only ever strangers and tenants with, at best, temporary residence. Their presence in the land was always conditional, conditioned on faithful obedience. Jesus repudiated the notion of an earthly and nationalistic kingdom. His disciples looked to a better and more secure inheritance. Hebrews 11:16


Pure speculation on your part, heathen.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well. 

Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way, the Son of God sent to save mankind, for those who believe in Him. I believe in Him and who Jesus says He is.

You add to who Jesus is at your own peril; I accept Him for who He says He is and I dont add my iwn desiers for Him and attribute them to Him. 

Jesus came to save the world, not to establish an earthly kingdom in Jerusalem. 

And you still cannot produce a single verse where Jesus says He is a Zionist or where Jesus says a single word about the secular nation of Israel. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> Quit deflecting and dodging Satanic Sherri. We are still waiting for the chapter and verse where Israel is only a spiritual state. You made the claim. Now back it up or forever be known as a liar and heretic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So?

And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.

I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well you just said the word Zionist is not in the Bible, trying to prove that Jesus was not a Zionist

We say the word Palestine is not mentioned in the Bible, responding to your claims that Jesus lived in Palestine. 

Why does everything have to be explained to you twice ?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So?
> 
> And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.
> 
> I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We're talking about the Christian Bible


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You just said in a prior post Jesus said He was a Zionist. make up your mind.

Read your own words.

And we come back to the problem with this thread, there is simply no basis for the claim by the gardener who wrote the article addressed in the OP, the false claim that even Jesus is a Zionist. 

And it was the Apostle Paul who speaks of a Spiritual Israel, when he explains how Salvation now comes to both Jews and Gentiles  through belief in Jesus. And I gave the Bible verses speaking of that. They are in Romans and Galatians and Ephesians. Romans discusses the vine, representing Jesus,  and how Gentiles were grafted into the family of God and how Jews disbelief caused them to be broken off from the family of God.

And what I previously stated was that we see Jesus words in John 3:16 and the Apostle Paul's words are consistent, Salvation comes for all only through belief in Jesus, both Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say He is a Zionist?
> 
> Still no response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that Satanic Sherri dodges and deflects continually. No one has made the claim that Jesus said he was a Zionist. YOU however, made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. You have been asked to provide scripture to prove it and you have not. The readers can see your claims to be a Christian are a lie. Christians do not lie and celebrate at the death of other.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Actuallu I love it when she claims Jesus was a Palestinian.  And remember you heard it first  from the "Christian" Sherri thus proving that the Jews were the indigenous  Palestinians whose land was stolen by the Muslim Palestinians squatters of today.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That is right, four verses in the OT speak of Palestine.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.
> 
> I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about the Christian Bible
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If I have a gardener who writes an article that says Jesus is an alien, and an alien starts a thread and provides a link for that article that says Even Jesus was an alien does that make him one because Jesus does not say I am not an alien?

Your logic fails.

And you obviously are not very bright.

We know Jesus was a Palestinian  because He lived in a land known as Palestine since the time of Herodotus.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you just said the word Zionist is not in the Bible, trying to prove that Jesus was not a Zionist
> 
> We say the word Palestine is not mentioned in the Bible, responding to your claims that Jesus lived in Palestine.
> 
> Why does everything have to be explained to you twice ?
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Oh now I get it.  You see, the land is Palestine, not Israel..  Silly Zionists didn't even know there was no Israel until 1948 when the Jews became known as the Israelites.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your logic fails, too.

Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine. 



MJB12741 said:


> Actuallu I love it when she claims Jesus was a Palestinian.  And remember you heard it first  from the "Christian" Sherri thus proving that the Jews were the indigenous  Palestinians whose land was stolen by the Muslim Palestinians squatters of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And that Zionist babbling does not make Jesus a Zionist.



MHunterB said:


> The word 'monotheist' doesn't appear in the Bible either.  It's not the freakin' LABEL:  it's the IDEA which the label represents.    Of course, as you have zero educational expertise in linguistics, it's natural that you'd make such mistakes......
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actuallu I love it when she claims Jesus was a Palestinian.  And remember you heard it first  from the "Christian" Sherri thus proving that the Jews were the indigenous  Palestinians whose land was stolen by the Muslim Palestinians squatters of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

So the Book of Joel is in the New Testament, and Jesus said he honors every word and prophet of the Old Testament, including the prophet Joel and his prophecy, of course. 

And by denying prophet Joel, and his prophecy which is part of the CHRISTIAN  New Testament Bible, you are doing exactly what Jesus warned would take you to Hell.

Enjoy the burn.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> New Testament - Bible - Catholic Online
> 
> A Catholic Bible has some extra books, but Joel is in The Old Testament in Catholic Bibles too.
> 
> And the extra books in Catholic Bibles are in The Old Testament, as well.


Hah?  If Joel is in the Old Testament, and included in all the New Testaments that means its part of the Christian faith. Period end of story. 

Are you competing to be the stupidest fucking Nazi on this board?  You already won it a long time ago.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Islam was not a religion, you know that.

But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ. 

And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish. 



MJB12741 said:


> Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actuallu I love it when she claims Jesus was a Palestinian.  And remember you heard it first  from the "Christian" Sherri thus proving that the Jews were the indigenous  Palestinians whose land was stolen by the Muslim Palestinians squatters of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You keep on showing your ignorance.

The book of Joel is in The Old Testament.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Testament - Bible - Catholic Online
> 
> A Catholic Bible has some extra books, but Joel is in The Old Testament in Catholic Bibles too.
> 
> And the extra books in Catholic Bibles are in The Old Testament, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah?  If Joel is in the Old Testament, and included in all the New Testaments that means its part of the Christian faith. Period end of story.
> 
> Are you competing to be the stupidest fucking Nazi on this board?  You already won it a long time ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You keep on showing your ignorance.
> 
> The book of Joel is in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Testament - Bible - Catholic Online
> 
> A Catholic Bible has some extra books, but Joel is in The Old Testament in Catholic Bibles too.
> 
> And the extra books in Catholic Bibles are in The Old Testament, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah?  If Joel is in the Old Testament, and included in all the New Testaments that means its part of the Christian faith. Period end of story.
> 
> Are you competing to be the stupidest fucking Nazi on this board?  You already won it a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Fucking idiot!  Take your pick moron, Joel is in every single version of the New Testament. Oh sorry, "the Old Testament of the New Testament."  Ha ha ha. Wow.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Joel+3:17&version=KJV

Joel 3:17
*King James Version (KJV)*
17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 3:17
*New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
17 Then you will know that I am the Lord your God,
Dwelling in Zion, My holy mountain.
So Jerusalem will be holy,
And strangers will pass through it no more.

At this point it should be obvious the cornered Jihadi rat Sherriis just looking for a way out.  It already knows the truth!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is your point?

Jesus is the fulfillment of the Old Testament prophecies.

He has the gift of prophecy and speaks of the future and He says nothing about returning as an earthly king.

In his life, He never even encouraged the Jews to violently overthrow the Roman Occupation.

When Peter cut off the ear of Roman soldiers arresting Jesus, he admonished him.

We see in Matthew 23 Jesus telling Jews the Temple will be destroyed because they did not believe in Him.

Why, when Jews were punished and expelled from Jerusalem for disbelief in Jesus would Jesus now reward them for their continuing disbelief in Him? That does not even make sense

But a deeper problem is that Jesus came to reconcile all mankind to God, those who believe in Him, Jews and Gentiles. And God's plan is not to establish an earthly kingdom, but a heavenly kingdom for those who believe in Jesus. 

Jesus tore the Wall down dividing Jews from Gentile, the state of Israel has reerected it, we see The Wall dividing Jews from Gentile in the OPT today. 

I would be fearing God's coming wrath on the nation of Israel, if I were an Israeli. Continuing disbelief after 2000 years shall have consequences.  







Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep on showing your ignorance.
> 
> The book of Joel is in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah?  If Joel is in the Old Testament, and included in all the New Testaments that means its part of the Christian faith. Period end of story.
> 
> Are you competing to be the stupidest fucking Nazi on this board?  You already won it a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking idiot!  Take your pick moron, Joel is in every single version of the New Testament. Oh sorry, "the Old Testament of the New Testament."  Ha ha ha. Wow.
> 
> Joel 3:17 KJV - So shall ye know that I am the LORD - Bible Gateway
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *King James Version (KJV)*
> 17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
> 17 Then you will know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion, My holy mountain.
> So Jerusalem will be holy,
> And strangers will pass through it no more.
> 
> At this point it should be obvious the cornered Jihadi rat Sherriis just looking for a way out.  It already knows the truth!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...And you obviously are not very bright..."


Jesus H Tap Dancing Christ... look who's talking!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Islam was not a religion, you know that.
> 
> But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ.
> 
> And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Really, so what about the 15,000,000 Jews today, and the continuous presence they maintained in Israel, dipshit?  Do you choose to ignore that as well?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Old Testament prophecies.
> 
> He has the gift of prophecy and speaks of the future and He says nothing about returning as an earthly king.
> 
> In his life, He never even encouraged the Jews to violently overthrow the Roman Occupation.
> 
> When Peter cut off the ear of Roman soldiers arresting Jesus, he admonished him.
> 
> We see in Matthew 23 Jesus telling Jews the Temple will be destroyed because they did not believe in Him.
> 
> Why, when Jews were punished and expelled from Jerusalem for disbelief in Jesus would Jesus now reward them for their continuing disbelief in Him? That does not even make sense
> 
> But a deeper problem is that Jesus came to reconcile all mankind to God, those who believe in Him, Jews and Gentiles. And God's plan is not to establish an earthly kingdom, but a heavenly kingdom for those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tore the Wall down dividing Jews from Gentile, the state of Israel has reerected it, we see The Wall dividing Jews from Gentile in the OPT today.
> 
> I would be fearing God's coming wrath on the nation of Israel, if I were an Israeli. Continuing disbelief after 2000 years shall have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep on showing your ignorance.
> 
> The book of Joel is in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot!  Take your pick moron, Joel is in every single version of the New Testament. Oh sorry, "the Old Testament of the New Testament."  Ha ha ha. Wow.
> 
> Joel 3:17 KJV - So shall ye know that I am the LORD - Bible Gateway
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *King James Version (KJV)*
> 17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
> 17 Then you will know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion, My holy mountain.
> So Jerusalem will be holy,
> And strangers will pass through it no more.
> 
> At this point it should be obvious the cornered Jihadi rat Sherriis just looking for a way out.  It already knows the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Sherri Sherri Sherri, face it, you are going straight to Hell. The Old Testament and it's prophets and laws (which are Zionist) are part of the New Testament and Christianity.  You deny this. Jesus very clearly said those who deny the Old Testament are Evil. You deny this as well.

Hell bound is jihadist Sherri.*


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You just said in a prior post Jesus said He was a Zionist. make up your mind.
> 
> Read your own words.
> 
> And we come back to the problem with this thread, there is simply no basis for the claim by the gardener who wrote the article addressed in the OP, the false claim that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And it was the Apostle Paul who speaks of a Spiritual Israel, when he explains how Salvation now comes to both Jews and Gentiles  through belief in Jesus. And I gave the Bible verses speaking of that. They are in Romans and Galatians and Ephesians. Romans discusses the vine, representing Jesus,  and how Gentiles were grafted into the family of God and how Jews disbelief caused them to be broken off from the family of God.
> 
> And what I previously stated was that we see Jesus words in John 3:16 and the Apostle Paul's words are consistent, Salvation comes for all only through belief in Jesus, both Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say He is a Zionist?
> 
> Still no response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that Satanic Sherri dodges and deflects continually. No one has made the claim that Jesus said he was a Zionist. YOU however, made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. You have been asked to provide scripture to prove it and you have not. The readers can see your claims to be a Christian are a lie. Christians do not lie and celebrate at the death of other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are a liar Sherri. I never said that Jesus said he was a Zionist. You made the accusation now you find the post where I said it. You are the one making false claims and fail to provide scripture to back it up. You made the claim that Israel is now "Spiritual" Israel. You were asked to provide chapter and verse where the bible says it. You still haven't because you know and the readers know it's not there. We are not interested in the gospel according to Satanic Sherri. We are interested in the gospel of the bible. You fool no one. Christian my ass.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said in a prior post Jesus said He was a Zionist. make up your mind.
> 
> Read your own words.
> 
> And we come back to the problem with this thread, there is simply no basis for the claim by the gardener who wrote the article addressed in the OP, the false claim that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And it was the Apostle Paul who speaks of a Spiritual Israel, when he explains how Salvation now comes to both Jews and Gentiles  through belief in Jesus. And I gave the Bible verses speaking of that. They are in Romans and Galatians and Ephesians. Romans discusses the vine, representing Jesus,  and how Gentiles were grafted into the family of God and how Jews disbelief caused them to be broken off from the family of God.
> 
> And what I previously stated was that we see Jesus words in John 3:16 and the Apostle Paul's words are consistent, Salvation comes for all only through belief in Jesus, both Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will notice that Satanic Sherri dodges and deflects continually. No one has made the claim that Jesus said he was a Zionist. YOU however, made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. You have been asked to provide scripture to prove it and you have not. The readers can see your claims to be a Christian are a lie. Christians do not lie and celebrate at the death of other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar Sherri. I never said that Jesus said he was a Zionist. You made the accusation now you find the post where I said it. You are the one making false claims and fail to provide scripture to back it up. You made the claim that Israel is now "Spiritual" Israel. You were asked to provide chapter and verse where the bible says it. You still haven't because you know and the readers know it's not there. We are not interested in the gospel according to Satanic Sherri. We are interested in the gospel of the bible. You fool no one. Christian my ass.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri's brand of "Christianity" reminds me of these guys. They also think they are "true believers" and that Jesus wasn't a Zionist. In fact if you look closely, you might spot Jihad Sherri in one of those white robes, before her conversion to Isssslam.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...And you obviously are not very bright..."
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H Tap Dancing Christ... look who's talking!
Click to expand...

She's not stupid, she's just possessed by a retarded ghost.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## MJB12741

Aha!  So the Zionist land of Zion mentioned in the OT was founded in the 1800's.  Very cleaver those Zionists.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Islam was not a religion, you know that.
> 
> But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ.
> 
> And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Aha!  So the Zionist land of Zion mentioned in the OT was founded in the 1800's.  Very cleaver those Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam was not a religion, you know that.
> 
> But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ.
> 
> And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri is still dodging and deflecting. She made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. She has been kindly asked to provide chapter and verse in the bible to back up that claim. She has failed to do so. Also notice that no one claimed Jesus said he was a Zionist. But we have given scripture after scripture proving he is. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how dishonest Satanic Sherri is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never stated "I am male" either - or "I am not a woman".  So if anyone were to claim that Jesus was actually female, there are no quotes from Jesus to the contrary.....
> 
> The 'default' position for Jews since the Exodus has been 'Zionist'.  In all ages and places since, normative and mainstream Judaism of every cultural type and denomination has been 'Zionist'.
> 
> The 'Neturei Karta' splinter cult (a few thousand) are actually a European import from the 18th C:  they presume to re-define all of Judaism to their own specific perspective.  Maimonides or any other sage would not countenance that.  They're about as 'Jewish' as 'Christian Identity' is 'Christian'.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


zion appears 168 times


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He was not a Pharisee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five verses where Jesus tells us He is the Son of God.
> 
> You can click the link and read 5 more verses that speak the same Truth.
> 
> YOUR Issue is this, are you going to keep denying Jesus is who He says He is or are you going to believe Jesus about who He says He is?
> 
> Luke 1:35 *And the angel answered and said to her, The*Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Highest will overshadow you; therefore, also, that Holy One who is to be born will be called the Son of God.
> 
> John 20:31 *but these are written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that believing you may have life in His name.
> 
> Matthew 26:63 *But Jesus kept silent. And the high priest answered and said to Him, I put You under oath by the living God: Tell us if You are the Christ, the Son of God!
> 
> Luke 22:70-71 *Then they all said, Are You then the Son of God? So He said to them, You*rightly*say that I am. And they said, What further testimony do we need? For we have heard it ourselves from His own mouth.
> 
> Matthew 14:33 *Then those who were in the boat came and worshiped Him, saying, Truly You are the Son of God.
> 
> Bible Verses About: Son of God ? Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this negate the fact that he was a Pharisee Jew and a Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 What was he then, bearing in mind that Christiantity did not exist until 200 years after his death. 
Read your bible and see that he was a Pharisee Jewish rabbi who preached the return of Israel and the rebuilding of the Temple. He was born a Pharisee Jew and he died a Pharisee Jew


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not.
> 
> I have mostly set forth in posts Bible verses where Jesus proclaims who He is to show He never calls Himself a Zionist and to point out He spent a lot of time trying to explain who He was to us all.
> 
> He never calls Himself a Zionist because He was not and is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you cherry pick the verses that support your POV, and ignore the rest. Every Christian knows that the Bible has to be taken in full, and not on a verse by verse option. If I did post the full contextual chapter it would destroy your argument and reduce you to a LYING PIECE OF SHIT ISLAMIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn to use your computer, you can read the entire Chapter by clicking the link, the meaning does not change,  I keep telling you this when you keep denying Jesus words and trying to blame me for your continuing sinning against God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Well sharia he would have a hell of a job to do that as the word does not exist in Aramaic. But it does not mean that he did not speak about what we today call Zionism. He preaches constantly about the return of the Jews to Israel and the re building of the Temple. Those are the words of a zionist


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.





Lets turn this around shall we if Jesus was not a Zionist then sharia would post the verses in the Bible were he states " I am not a Zionist"


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Still waiting for somebody, anybody, to show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus was a Zionist, Phoneall would show me where Jesus says He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherria, Mr. Jesus, by the fact of being a Jew, is a Zionist. Period. End of story. Deal with it or *STFU.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Just as we are waiting for you to show were he says " I am not a Jew or Zionist "


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where does Jesus say He is a Zionist?
> 
> Still no response.






 Were does he say he isn't ?


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way, the Son of God sent to save mankind, for those who believe in Him. I believe in Him and who Jesus says He is.
> 
> You add to who Jesus is at your own peril; I accept Him for who He says He is and I dont add my iwn desiers for Him and attribute them to Him.
> 
> Jesus came to save the world, not to establish an earthly kingdom in Jerusalem.
> 
> And you still cannot produce a single verse where Jesus says He is a Zionist or where Jesus says a single word about the secular nation of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit deflecting and dodging Satanic Sherri. We are still waiting for the chapter and verse where Israel is only a spiritual state. You made the claim. Now back it up or forever be known as a liar and heretic.
Click to expand...




 And you cant find one were he says he isn't, or that he wasn't a Pharisee or a Jew. But you have had plenty were Jesus preaches Zionist belief and thinking


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So?
> 
> And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.
> 
> I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is Jesus never says He is a Zionist.
> 
> The word Zionist appears nowhere in The Bible even.
> 
> The OP was based on an article in a website of a man who has a landscaping business who has no educational expertise in religious theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




From an actual bible or was it from your fantasy world of Jew hatred and Racism.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actuallu I love it when she claims Jesus was a Palestinian.  And remember you heard it first  from the "Christian" Sherri thus proving that the Jews were the indigenous  Palestinians whose land was stolen by the Muslim Palestinians squatters of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Would that be like the 10% of Europeans that took control of the Americas. Making you a land thief on your criteria


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Islam was not a religion, you know that.
> 
> But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ.
> 
> And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 You forget that the 10% of Jews living in the area owned outright most of the land


----------



## Phoenall

The point is you change your story as often as you change your underwear, which is every time your fantasies are shown to be false. Jesus was a Pharisee Jewish Rabbi who claimed he was the son of God, He preached that Israel would be reborn and the Jews would once again live there.
 The Christians of the early era manipulated the words of Jesus to suit their POV and were very anti semitic, even going so far as to claim that it was the Jews that crucified Jesus and so the Jews should all die. You still think like these early Christians because that is what you were taught in your Christian church. It has only been in recent years that the leaders of most Christian sects have denounced the "Jews killed Jesus" libels. You believe that Jesus was some fair haired Aryan god of the Germanic tribes when in fact he was a dark haired dark skinned Jewish religious teacher who believed in the Tanaka and its teachings. It is believed that the crucifixion was arranged to coincide with the Sabbath so that he was cut down after 3 days still alive ( custom in those days was to crucify until the Sabbath and then cut them down as no Jew would work on the Sabbath). He was healed and later went to a Jewish militant stronghold were he became one of the "freedom fighters" and died of old age surrounded by his family.

The problem with BAC's is they refuse to see the reality even when the evidence destroys their arguments, most modern intelligent Christians now believe the reality and just follow the rote. This is why Christian churches are dwindling. 









SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Old Testament prophecies.
> 
> He has the gift of prophecy and speaks of the future and He says nothing about returning as an earthly king.
> 
> In his life, He never even encouraged the Jews to violently overthrow the Roman Occupation.
> 
> When Peter cut off the ear of Roman soldiers arresting Jesus, he admonished him.
> 
> We see in Matthew 23 Jesus telling Jews the Temple will be destroyed because they did not believe in Him.
> 
> Why, when Jews were punished and expelled from Jerusalem for disbelief in Jesus would Jesus now reward them for their continuing disbelief in Him? That does not even make sense
> 
> But a deeper problem is that Jesus came to reconcile all mankind to God, those who believe in Him, Jews and Gentiles. And God's plan is not to establish an earthly kingdom, but a heavenly kingdom for those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tore the Wall down dividing Jews from Gentile, the state of Israel has reerected it, we see The Wall dividing Jews from Gentile in the OPT today.
> 
> I would be fearing God's coming wrath on the nation of Israel, if I were an Israeli. Continuing disbelief after 2000 years shall have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep on showing your ignorance.
> 
> The book of Joel is in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot!  Take your pick moron, Joel is in every single version of the New Testament. Oh sorry, "the Old Testament of the New Testament."  Ha ha ha. Wow.
> 
> Joel 3:17 KJV - So shall ye know that I am the LORD - Bible Gateway
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *King James Version (KJV)*
> 17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
> 17 Then you will know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion, My holy mountain.
> So Jerusalem will be holy,
> And strangers will pass through it no more.
> 
> At this point it should be obvious the cornered Jihadi rat Sherriis just looking for a way out.  It already knows the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. 

Jesus tells us who He is over and over and over. 

You simply keep on rejecting His words.  

May God have mercy on your soul for rejecting the words of Jesus Christ, Son of God.





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way, the Son of God sent to save mankind, for those who believe in Him. I believe in Him and who Jesus says He is.
> 
> You add to who Jesus is at your own peril; I accept Him for who He says He is and I dont add my iwn desiers for Him and attribute them to Him.
> 
> Jesus came to save the world, not to establish an earthly kingdom in Jerusalem.
> 
> And you still cannot produce a single verse where Jesus says He is a Zionist or where Jesus says a single word about the secular nation of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit deflecting and dodging Satanic Sherri. We are still waiting for the chapter and verse where Israel is only a spiritual state. You made the claim. Now back it up or forever be known as a liar and heretic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you cant find one were he says he isn't, or that he wasn't a Pharisee or a Jew. But you have had plenty were Jesus preaches Zionist belief and thinking
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, 

Jesus was *in fact *the Son of God, you obviously keep rejecting this over and over  and over and over. 

What I know is He has victory over you. 

I know the beginning of the story in Genesis and the end of the story in Revelation. 

So many words He spoke to you in The Gospels which are as true today as they were then.

And in this thread, Satan, I have recited Jesus words to you where He clearly says who He is over and over and over and over and you keep rejecting Him.

May you reap exactly what you have sown, Satan. In Jesus precious name I lift up this Prayer on this Sunday morning. Amen 




Phoenall said:


> The point is you change your story as often as you change your underwear, which is every time your fantasies are shown to be false. Jesus was a Pharisee Jewish Rabbi who claimed he was the son of God, He preached that Israel would be reborn and the Jews would once again live there.
> The Christians of the early era manipulated the words of Jesus to suit their POV and were very anti semitic, even going so far as to claim that it was the Jews that crucified Jesus and so the Jews should all die. You still think like these early Christians because that is what you were taught in your Christian church. It has only been in recent years that the leaders of most Christian sects have denounced the "Jews killed Jesus" libels. You believe that Jesus was some fair haired Aryan god of the Germanic tribes when in fact he was a dark haired dark skinned Jewish religious teacher who believed in the Tanaka and its teachings. It is believed that the crucifixion was arranged to coincide with the Sabbath so that he was cut down after 3 days still alive ( custom in those days was to crucify until the Sabbath and then cut them down as no Jew would work on the Sabbath). He was healed and later went to a Jewish militant stronghold were he became one of the "freedom fighters" and died of old age surrounded by his family.
> 
> The problem with BAC's is they refuse to see the reality even when the evidence destroys their arguments, most modern intelligent Christians now believe the reality and just follow the rote. This is why Christian churches are dwindling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Old Testament prophecies.
> 
> He has the gift of prophecy and speaks of the future and He says nothing about returning as an earthly king.
> 
> In his life, He never even encouraged the Jews to violently overthrow the Roman Occupation.
> 
> When Peter cut off the ear of Roman soldiers arresting Jesus, he admonished him.
> 
> We see in Matthew 23 Jesus telling Jews the Temple will be destroyed because they did not believe in Him.
> 
> Why, when Jews were punished and expelled from Jerusalem for disbelief in Jesus would Jesus now reward them for their continuing disbelief in Him? That does not even make sense
> 
> But a deeper problem is that Jesus came to reconcile all mankind to God, those who believe in Him, Jews and Gentiles. And God's plan is not to establish an earthly kingdom, but a heavenly kingdom for those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tore the Wall down dividing Jews from Gentile, the state of Israel has reerected it, we see The Wall dividing Jews from Gentile in the OPT today.
> 
> I would be fearing God's coming wrath on the nation of Israel, if I were an Israeli. Continuing disbelief after 2000 years shall have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot!  Take your pick moron, Joel is in every single version of the New Testament. Oh sorry, "the Old Testament of the New Testament."  Ha ha ha. Wow.
> 
> Joel 3:17 KJV - So shall ye know that I am the LORD - Bible Gateway
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *King James Version (KJV)*
> 17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 3:17
> *New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
> 17 Then you will know that I am the Lord your God,
> Dwelling in Zion, My holy mountain.
> So Jerusalem will be holy,
> And strangers will pass through it no more.
> 
> At this point it should be obvious the cornered Jihadi rat Sherriis just looking for a way out.  It already knows the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The King James Bible , has Satan heard of that?




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.
> 
> I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world 'Palestine' is never mentioned in the Bible as well.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER hypocritical fail for Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an actual bible or was it from your fantasy world of Jew hatred and Racism.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan,

Stop your lies.

AS late as 1947, Jews owned no more than 6 percent of the land in Palestine.

That means 93% was not owned by Jews.

In 1947, Jews made up only one third of the populstion.

When Zionists began to immigrate the Jews numbered under 10 percent and the land ownership was less than 6 percent. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam was not a religion, you know that.
> 
> But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ.
> 
> And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  So what was the Percentage of Muslim Palestinians in the land at the  time of Jesus?  Or are they just a bunch of land theives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that the 10% of Jews living in the area owned outright most of the land
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


http://unispal.un.org/unispal.nsf/1...57c45a3dd0d46b09802564740045cc0a?OpenDocument


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The UN Charter makes Colonialism today unlawful.

It did not exist when America was settled.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actuallu I love it when she claims Jesus was a Palestinian.  And remember you heard it first  from the "Christian" Sherri thus proving that the Jews were the indigenous  Palestinians whose land was stolen by the Muslim Palestinians squatters of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be like the 10% of Europeans that took control of the Americas. Making you a land thief on your criteria
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

How convieniently you choose to forget there were no Muslim Palestinians at all in Israel at the time of Jesus.  Fact is they have been squatting in Israel's land for generations without any land deeds.  And the Zionists are to blame for having allowed this to continue for so long.  






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study - Foreword, table of contents (30 June 1990)


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The King James Bible , has Satan heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.
> 
> I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an actual bible or was it from your fantasy world of Jew hatred and Racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






 Well concidering it is an English rehash of the Bible I should hope so. And the many copies I have read do not mention Palestine at all.

 So if you are such a devout Christian why do you LIE about what the Bible says, and why do you treat the Bible in the same way a muslim does.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan,
> 
> Jesus was *in fact *the Son of God, you obviously keep rejecting this over and over  and over and over.
> 
> What I know is He has victory over you.
> 
> I know the beginning of the story in Genesis and the end of the story in Revelation.
> 
> So many words He spoke to you in The Gospels which are as true today as they were then.
> 
> And in this thread, Satan, I have recited Jesus words to you where He clearly says who He is over and over and over and over and you keep rejecting Him.
> 
> May you reap exactly what you have sown, Satan. In Jesus precious name I lift up this Prayer on this Sunday morning. Amen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you change your story as often as you change your underwear, which is every time your fantasies are shown to be false. Jesus was a Pharisee Jewish Rabbi who claimed he was the son of God, He preached that Israel would be reborn and the Jews would once again live there.
> The Christians of the early era manipulated the words of Jesus to suit their POV and were very anti semitic, even going so far as to claim that it was the Jews that crucified Jesus and so the Jews should all die. You still think like these early Christians because that is what you were taught in your Christian church. It has only been in recent years that the leaders of most Christian sects have denounced the "Jews killed Jesus" libels. You believe that Jesus was some fair haired Aryan god of the Germanic tribes when in fact he was a dark haired dark skinned Jewish religious teacher who believed in the Tanaka and its teachings. It is believed that the crucifixion was arranged to coincide with the Sabbath so that he was cut down after 3 days still alive ( custom in those days was to crucify until the Sabbath and then cut them down as no Jew would work on the Sabbath). He was healed and later went to a Jewish militant stronghold were he became one of the "freedom fighters" and died of old age surrounded by his family.
> 
> The problem with BAC's is they refuse to see the reality even when the evidence destroys their arguments, most modern intelligent Christians now believe the reality and just follow the rote. This is why Christian churches are dwindling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Old Testament prophecies.
> 
> He has the gift of prophecy and speaks of the future and He says nothing about returning as an earthly king.
> 
> In his life, He never even encouraged the Jews to violently overthrow the Roman Occupation.
> 
> When Peter cut off the ear of Roman soldiers arresting Jesus, he admonished him.
> 
> We see in Matthew 23 Jesus telling Jews the Temple will be destroyed because they did not believe in Him.
> 
> Why, when Jews were punished and expelled from Jerusalem for disbelief in Jesus would Jesus now reward them for their continuing disbelief in Him? That does not even make sense
> 
> But a deeper problem is that Jesus came to reconcile all mankind to God, those who believe in Him, Jews and Gentiles. And God's plan is not to establish an earthly kingdom, but a heavenly kingdom for those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tore the Wall down dividing Jews from Gentile, the state of Israel has reerected it, we see The Wall dividing Jews from Gentile in the OPT today.
> 
> I would be fearing God's coming wrath on the nation of Israel, if I were an Israeli. Continuing disbelief after 2000 years shall have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Enough with the mantra, Heide. And you shouldn't be praying to the Almighty while throwing back your morning schnapps. Shame on you.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan,
> 
> Stop your lies.
> 
> AS late as 1947, Jews owned no more than 6 percent of the land in Palestine.
> 
> That means 93% was not owned by Jews.
> 
> In 1947, Jews made up only one third of the populstion.
> 
> When Zionists began to immigrate the Jews numbered under 10 percent and the land ownership was less than 6 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam was not a religion, you know that.
> 
> But Jews left the land or converted to Christianity or Islam later, over the next 1800 years after Christ.
> 
> And then Zionism is founded in the 1800s and Jews from Europe immigrate to Palestine and try to push out the then indigenous people in Palestine who are not Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that the 10% of Jews living in the area owned outright most of the land
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Try again sharia as the Jews owned 60% of Jerusalem alone, and were forced out of their homes by the Palestinians in 1948. Of the rest of the mandate destined for the Jews they owned over 50% of the land. The rest was owned by the British under the mandate of Palestine, apart from a small amount in the west bank that was lived on by tenant farmers. The filastins owned nothing as they were itinerant labourers who squatted anywhere they could, and came from lands outside of Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study - Foreword, table of contents (30 June 1990)






 Hardly unbiased sources are they seeing as they are ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATE sites


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The UN Charter makes Colonialism today unlawful.
> 
> It did not exist when America was settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails, too.
> 
> Before Zionist colonists came to Palestine, Jewish Palestinians made up under 10% of the indigenous population of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be like the 10% of Europeans that took control of the Americas. Making you a land thief on your criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 It did when the filastins tried to steal Israel, and it will when they try to steal it again.


----------



## MJB12741

Very true.  And Israel has done these squatters a terrible injustice by making peace  offerings to them, building a security fence & conceding land to them so they can stay.





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan,
> 
> Stop your lies.
> 
> AS late as 1947, Jews owned no more than 6 percent of the land in Palestine.
> 
> That means 93% was not owned by Jews.
> 
> In 1947, Jews made up only one third of the populstion.
> 
> When Zionists began to immigrate the Jews numbered under 10 percent and the land ownership was less than 6 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that the 10% of Jews living in the area owned outright most of the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again sharia as the Jews owned 60% of Jerusalem alone, and were forced out of their homes by the Palestinians in 1948. Of the rest of the mandate destined for the Jews they owned over 50% of the land. The rest was owned by the British under the mandate of Palestine, apart from a small amount in the west bank that was lived on by tenant farmers. The filastins owned nothing as they were itinerant labourers who squatted anywhere they could, and came from lands outside of Palestine.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Isaiah Chapter 14James Version (Pure Cambridge). Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of*Isaiah Chapter 14


1*For the LORD will have mercy on Jacob, and will yet choose Israel, and set them in their own land: and the strangers shall be joined with them, and they shall cleave to the house of Jacob.

2*And the people shall take them, and bring them to their place: and the house of Israel shall possess them in the land of the LORD for servants and handmaids: and they shall take them captives, whose captives they were; and they shall rule over their oppressors.

3*And it shall come to pass in the day that the LORD shall give thee rest from thy sorrow, and from thy fear, and from the hard bondage wherein thou wast made to serve,

4*That thou shalt take up this proverb against the king of Babylon, and say, How hath the oppressor ceased! the golden city ceased!

5*The LORD hath broken the staff of the wicked,*and*the sceptre of the rulers.

6*He who smote the people in wrath with a continual stroke, he that ruled the nations in anger, is persecuted,*and*none hindereth.

7*The whole earth is at rest,*and*is quiet: they break forth into singing.

8*Yea, the fir trees rejoice at thee,*and*the cedars of Lebanon,*saying, Since thou art laid down, no feller is come up against us.

9*Hell from beneath is moved for thee to meet*thee*at thy coming: it stirreth up the dead for thee,*even*all the chief ones of the earth; it hath raised up from their thrones all the kings of the nations.

10*All they shall speak and say unto thee, Art thou also become weak as we? art thou become like unto us?

11*Thy pomp is brought down to the grave,*and*the noise of thy viols: the worm is spread under thee, and the worms cover thee.

12*How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning!*how*art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations!

13*For thou hast said in thine heart, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north:

14*I will ascend above the heights of the clouds; I will be like the most High.

15*Yet thou shalt be brought down to hell, to the sides of the pit.

16*They that see thee shall narrowly look upon thee,*and*consider thee,*saying, Is*this the man that made the earth to tremble, that did shake kingdoms;

17*That*made the world as a wilderness, and destroyed the cities thereof;*that*opened not the house of his prisoners?

18*All the kings of the nations,*even*all of them, lie in glory, every one in his own house.

19*But thou art cast out of thy grave like an abominable branch,*and as*the raiment of those that are slain, thrust through with a sword, that go down to the stones of the pit; as a carcase trodden under feet.

20*Thou shalt not be joined with them in burial, because thou hast destroyed thy land,*and*slain thy people: the seed of evildoers shall never be renowned.

21*Prepare slaughter for his children for the iniquity of their fathers; that they do not rise, nor possess the land, nor fill the face of the world with cities.

22*For I will rise up against them, saith the LORD of hosts, and cut off from Babylon the name, and remnant, and son, and nephew, saith the LORD.

23*I will also make it a possession for the bittern, and pools of water: and I will sweep it with the besom of destruction, saith the LORD of hosts.

24*The LORD of hosts hath sworn, saying, Surely as I have thought, so shall it come to pass; and as I have purposed,*so*shall it stand:

25*That I will break the Assyrian in my land, and upon my mountains tread him under foot: then shall his yoke depart from off them, and his burden depart from off their shoulders.

26*This*is*the purpose that is purposed upon the whole earth: and this*is*the hand that is stretched out upon all the nations.

27*For the LORD of hosts hath purposed, and who shall disannul*it? and his hand*is*stretched out, and who shall turn it back?

28*In the year that king Ahaz died was this burden.

*29 Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, * because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruitshall be*a fiery flying serpent.

30*And the firstborn of the poor shall feed, and the needy shall lie down in safety: and I will kill thy root with famine, and he shall slay thy remnant.

31*Howl, O gate; cry, O city; thou, whole Palestina,*art*dissolved: for there shall come from the north a smoke, and none*shall be*alone in his appointed times.

32*What shall*one*then answer the messengers of the nation? That the LORD hath founded Zion, and the poor of his people shall trust in it.

*

ISAIAH CHAPTER 14


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I chose to forget nothing about who lived in the land known as Palestine when Jesus lived there, I already responded to your post acknowledging  Islam did not exist then.

So what?

Read the posts on this thread. 



MJB12741 said:


> How convieniently you choose to forget there were no Muslim Palestinians at all in Israel at the time of Jesus.  Fact is they have been squatting in Israel's land for generations without any land deeds.  And the Zionists are to blame for having allowed this to continue for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study - Foreword, table of contents (30 June 1990)
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan,
> 
> Jesus was *in fact *the Son of God, you obviously keep rejecting this over and over  and over and over.
> 
> What I know is He has victory over you.
> 
> I know the beginning of the story in Genesis and the end of the story in Revelation.
> 
> So many words He spoke to you in The Gospels which are as true today as they were then.
> 
> And in this thread, Satan, I have recited Jesus words to you where He clearly says who He is over and over and over and over and you keep rejecting Him.
> 
> May you reap exactly what you have sown, Satan. In Jesus precious name I lift up this Prayer on this Sunday morning. Amen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you change your story as often as you change your underwear, which is every time your fantasies are shown to be false. Jesus was a Pharisee Jewish Rabbi who claimed he was the son of God, He preached that Israel would be reborn and the Jews would once again live there.
> The Christians of the early era manipulated the words of Jesus to suit their POV and were very anti semitic, even going so far as to claim that it was the Jews that crucified Jesus and so the Jews should all die. You still think like these early Christians because that is what you were taught in your Christian church. It has only been in recent years that the leaders of most Christian sects have denounced the "Jews killed Jesus" libels. You believe that Jesus was some fair haired Aryan god of the Germanic tribes when in fact he was a dark haired dark skinned Jewish religious teacher who believed in the Tanaka and its teachings. It is believed that the crucifixion was arranged to coincide with the Sabbath so that he was cut down after 3 days still alive ( custom in those days was to crucify until the Sabbath and then cut them down as no Jew would work on the Sabbath). He was healed and later went to a Jewish militant stronghold were he became one of the "freedom fighters" and died of old age surrounded by his family.
> 
> The problem with BAC's is they refuse to see the reality even when the evidence destroys their arguments, most modern intelligent Christians now believe the reality and just follow the rote. This is why Christian churches are dwindling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Old Testament prophecies.
> 
> He has the gift of prophecy and speaks of the future and He says nothing about returning as an earthly king.
> 
> In his life, He never even encouraged the Jews to violently overthrow the Roman Occupation.
> 
> When Peter cut off the ear of Roman soldiers arresting Jesus, he admonished him.
> 
> We see in Matthew 23 Jesus telling Jews the Temple will be destroyed because they did not believe in Him.
> 
> Why, when Jews were punished and expelled from Jerusalem for disbelief in Jesus would Jesus now reward them for their continuing disbelief in Him? That does not even make sense
> 
> But a deeper problem is that Jesus came to reconcile all mankind to God, those who believe in Him, Jews and Gentiles. And God's plan is not to establish an earthly kingdom, but a heavenly kingdom for those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Jesus tore the Wall down dividing Jews from Gentile, the state of Israel has reerected it, we see The Wall dividing Jews from Gentile in the OPT today.
> 
> I would be fearing God's coming wrath on the nation of Israel, if I were an Israeli. Continuing disbelief after 2000 years shall have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 He was also the son of Mary a mortal who just so happened to be a Jew, so he was brought up as a Jew by his family. He was trained as a Pharisee rabbi to spread the word of Yahweh throughout Israel, and so he became a wandering teacher of the Jewish faith. He had a few followers who saw him perform miracles and they elevated him to divinity. But he was still only a PHARISEE JEWISH RABBI to the rest of mankind. he preached the return of Israel and the rebuild of the temple after the destruction in 70AD that he also prophesised. You are too far entrenched in your extremist version of Christianity and need to take a look at the reality, get out of the cult you are in before they bleed you dry and cast you of like a rag.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Isaiah Chapter 14James Version (Pure Cambridge). Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of*Isaiah Chapter 14
> 
> 
> 1*For the LORD will have mercy on Jacob, *and will yet choose Israel, and set them in their own land*: and the strangers shall be joined with them, and they shall cleave to the house of Jacob.
> 
> 2*And the people shall take them, and bring them to their place: *and the house of Israel shall possess them in the land of the LORD* for servants and handmaids: and they shall take them captives, whose captives they were; and they shall rule over their oppressors.
> 
> 3*And it shall come to pass in the day that the LORD shall give thee rest from thy sorrow, and from thy fear, and from the hard bondage wherein thou wast made to serve,
> 
> 4*That thou shalt take up this proverb against the king of Babylon, and say, How hath the oppressor ceased! the golden city ceased!
> 
> 5*The LORD hath broken the staff of the wicked,*and*the sceptre of the rulers.
> 
> 6*He who smote the people in wrath with a continual stroke, he that ruled the nations in anger, is persecuted,*and*none hindereth.
> 
> 7*The whole earth is at rest,*and*is quiet: they break forth into singing.
> 
> 8*Yea, the fir trees rejoice at thee,*and*the cedars of Lebanon,*saying, Since thou art laid down, no feller is come up against us.
> 
> 9*Hell from beneath is moved for thee to meet*thee*at thy coming: it stirreth up the dead for thee,*even*all the chief ones of the earth; it hath raised up from their thrones all the kings of the nations.
> 
> 10*All they shall speak and say unto thee, Art thou also become weak as we? art thou become like unto us?
> 
> 11*Thy pomp is brought down to the grave,*and*the noise of thy viols: the worm is spread under thee, and the worms cover thee.
> 
> 12*How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning!*how*art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations!
> 
> 13*For thou hast said in thine heart, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north:
> 
> 14*I will ascend above the heights of the clouds; I will be like the most High.
> 
> 15*Yet thou shalt be brought down to hell, to the sides of the pit.
> 
> 16*They that see thee shall narrowly look upon thee,*and*consider thee,*saying, Is*this the man that made the earth to tremble, that did shake kingdoms;
> 
> 17*That*made the world as a wilderness, and destroyed the cities thereof;*that*opened not the house of his prisoners?
> 
> 18*All the kings of the nations,*even*all of them, lie in glory, every one in his own house.
> 
> 19*But thou art cast out of thy grave like an abominable branch,*and as*the raiment of those that are slain, thrust through with a sword, that go down to the stones of the pit; as a carcase trodden under feet.
> 
> 20*Thou shalt not be joined with them in burial, because thou hast destroyed thy land,*and*slain thy people: the seed of evildoers shall never be renowned.
> 
> 21*Prepare slaughter for his children for the iniquity of their fathers; that they do not rise, nor possess the land, nor fill the face of the world with cities.
> 
> 22*For I will rise up against them, saith the LORD of hosts, and cut off from Babylon the name, and remnant, and son, and nephew, saith the LORD.
> 
> 23*I will also make it a possession for the bittern, and pools of water: and I will sweep it with the besom of destruction, saith the LORD of hosts.
> 
> 24*The LORD of hosts hath sworn, saying, Surely as I have thought, so shall it come to pass; and as I have purposed,*so*shall it stand:
> 
> 25*That I will break the Assyrian in my land, and upon my mountains tread him under foot: then shall his yoke depart from off them, and his burden depart from off their shoulders.
> 
> 26*This*is*the purpose that is purposed upon the whole earth: and this*is*the hand that is stretched out upon all the nations.
> 
> 27*For the LORD of hosts hath purposed, and who shall disannul*it? and his hand*is*stretched out, and who shall turn it back?
> 
> 28*In the year that king Ahaz died was this burden.
> 
> *29 Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, * because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruitshall be*a fiery flying serpent.
> 
> 30*And the firstborn of the poor shall feed, and the needy shall lie down in safety: and I will kill thy root with famine, and he shall slay thy remnant.
> 
> 31*Howl, O gate; cry, O city; thou, whole Palestina,*art*dissolved: for there shall come from the north a smoke, and none*shall be*alone in his appointed times.
> 
> 32*What shall*one*then answer the messengers of the nation? That the LORD hath founded Zion, and the poor of his people shall trust in it.
> 
> *
> 
> ISAIAH CHAPTER 14





 Can you read what you have just posted, and can you not see the references to the Zionist philosophy. I have highlighted this so you can see just how idiotic the cult is that has drawn you in


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And after Isaiah came Jesus, with The New Testament, who was and is the fulfillment of all OT prophecies. 

So Jesus says, all who believe in Him have Salvation. John 3:16

A Jew, he dies without Jesus , he goes to hell.

Now those words were just spoken by my Christian pastor  in a Christian Sunday morning service.

And that is the Truth in Jesus words in John 3:16.

You choose Jesus or you reject Jesus and who He says He is. 

Heaven or hell, the choice is yours.

More words from my pastor this morning.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way and the only way to the Father and the Son of God.

Jesus is who He says He is, not who those who reject His words say He is. .


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And after Isaiah came Jesus, with The New Testament, who was and is the fulfillment of all OT prophecies.
> 
> So Jesus says, all who believe in Him have Salvation. John 3:16
> 
> A Jew, he dies without Jesus , he goes to hell.
> 
> Now those words were just spoken by my Christian pastor  in a Christian Sunday morning service.
> 
> And that is the Truth in Jesus words in John 3:16.
> 
> You choose Jesus or you reject Jesus and who He says He is.
> 
> Heaven or hell, the choice is yours.
> 
> More words from my pastor this morning.


Jesus never heard of the NT, didn't preach from it and that Christian preacher must have been loaded with Wild Irish Rose to make that statement.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The King James Bible , has Satan heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> And actually, that is not true, there are four references to Palestine in The Old Testament, previously discussed in thread.
> 
> I am not returning to that topic for a third time because for the purposes of the discussion right here, it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an actual bible or was it from your fantasy world of Jew hatred and Racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Does the King James Bible have Joel 3:17 where the Messiah aka Jesus is supposed to re appear in Zion? Has Satanic Jihad Sherri heard of that?  Ha ha ha.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Joel 3&version=KJV

Joel 3
King James Version (KJV)

16 The Lord also shall roar out of Zion, and utter his voice from Jerusalem; and the heavens and the earth shall shake: but the Lord will be the hope of his people, and the strength of the children of Israel.

17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

20 But Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.

21 For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: for the Lord dwelleth in Zion.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The King James Bible , has Satan heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> From an actual bible or was it from your fantasy world of Jew hatred and Racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the King James Bible have Joel 3:17 where the Messiah aka Jesus is supposed to re appear in Zion? Has Satanic Jihad Sherri heard of that?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 16 The Lord also shall roar out of Zion, and utter his voice from Jerusalem; and the heavens and the earth shall shake: but the Lord will be the hope of his people, and the strength of the children of Israel.
> 
> 17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
Click to expand...

Comrade Sherria still hasn't acknowledged what the last sentence in the Book of Joel says. I think she's superstitious.


----------



## Kondor3

_I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The King James Bible , has Satan heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Does the King James Bible have Joel 3:17 where the Messiah aka Jesus is supposed to re appear in Zion? Has Satanic Jihad Sherri heard of that?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 16 The Lord also shall roar out of Zion, and utter his voice from Jerusalem; and the heavens and the earth shall shake: but the Lord will be the hope of his people, and the strength of the children of Israel.
> 
> 17 So shall ye know that I am the Lord your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comrade Sherria still hasn't acknowledged what the last sentence in the Book of Joel says. I think she's superstitious.
Click to expand...

You mean this one? 
20 But Judah shall dwell for ever, and Jerusalem from generation to generation.
21 For I will cleanse their blood that I have not cleansed: for the Lord dwelleth in Zion.

Well she said that's in the Old Testament and it's out with the old and in with the new.heres what Jesus said about those who deny the old:

  17 "Do not think that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets. I did not come to destroy but to fulfill. 18For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled. 19Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

According to Jesus' sermon on the mount, Sherri is going to Hell for her disobedience Jesus and hatred.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And after Isaiah came Jesus, with The New Testament, who was and is the fulfillment of all OT prophecies.
> 
> So Jesus says, all who believe in Him have Salvation. John 3:16
> 
> *A Jew, he dies without Jesus , he goes to hell.*
> 
> Now those words were just spoken by my Christian pastor  in a Christian Sunday morning service.
> 
> And that is the Truth in Jesus words in John 3:16.
> 
> You choose Jesus or you reject Jesus and who He says He is.
> 
> Heaven or hell, the choice is yours.
> 
> More words from my pastor this morning.



And so does a Muslim, and so does an agnostic, and so does everyone else (according to your paradigm).....YAWN.

I bet it's hard on the children of 'unequally yoked' Christians, knowing that one of their parents is doomed to eternal torment for not believing in Jesus  : ((   So very sad for them!  One might well think it'd be better had they never been born, than to endure such constant dismay......

How do they endure?


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?



According to Sherri, yes. Which of course means, you go to hell.

Ask Sherri if that also goes for Palestinians, and you won't get an answer


----------



## MHunterB

31*Howl, O gate; cry, O city; *thou, whole Palestina,*art*dissolved*: for there shall come from the north a smoke, and none*shall be*alone in his appointed times.

32*What shall*one*then answer the messengers of the nation? *That the LORD hath founded Zion, and the poor of his people shall trust in it.*

Everyone should be thanking the satanspawn sherrithing for bringing us this confirmation from Isaiah that Zionism is indeed a major theme of the Bible from which Jesus taught : ))


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after Isaiah came Jesus, with The New Testament, who was and is the fulfillment of all OT prophecies.
> 
> So Jesus says, all who believe in Him have Salvation. John 3:16
> 
> *A Jew, he dies without Jesus , he goes to hell.*
> 
> Now those words were just spoken by my Christian pastor  in a Christian Sunday morning service.
> 
> And that is the Truth in Jesus words in John 3:16.
> 
> You choose Jesus or you reject Jesus and who He says He is.
> 
> Heaven or hell, the choice is yours.
> 
> More words from my pastor this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so does a Muslim, and so does an agnostic, and so does everyone else (according to your paradigm).....YAWN.
> 
> I bet it's hard on the children of 'unequally yoked' Christians, knowing that one of their parents is doomed to eternal torment for not believing in Jesus  : ((   So very sad for them!  One might well think it'd be better had they never been born, than to endure such constant dismay......
> 
> How do they endure?
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri should run to the closet Mosque aka terrorist HQ that pays her to post this garbage on the internet, and scream from the top of her lungs: "If you Muslims don't accept Jesus as son of Bod, YOU'RE GOING TO HELL!"  

I wonder what would happen if she did that?  

Better yet, how about we ship her to Gaza-hole and see what happens after she reveals this newsflash to her beloved Hamas terroristas. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?


I have a VIP way in through the back, but you gotta take care of the doorman.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> 31*Howl, O gate; cry, O city; *thou, whole Palestina,*art*dissolved*: for there shall come from the north a smoke, and none*shall be*alone in his appointed times.
> 
> 32*What shall*one*then answer the messengers of the nation? *That the LORD hath founded Zion, and the poor of his people shall trust in it.*
> 
> Everyone should be thanking the satanspawn sherrithing for bringing us this confirmation from Isaiah that Zionism is indeed a major theme of the Bible from which Jesus taught : ))


Like I said, if you click on the links she provides and read on, you will discover that it totally destroys the claims she makes. 

Actually every single one of her claims have been obliterated at least dozens of times in this thread. But the shameless lying propagandist that she is, she will continue coming back to get humiliated post after post.  It takes a special person with lack of self respect to do what Sherri's doing here.  This thread has literally turned into a punchbag with people lining up to take their turn on this lunatic.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a VIP way in through the back, but you gotta take care of the doorman.
Click to expand...

How much does one tip Mahmoud on the way in?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guessing that they put him up in the servant's quarters outside the side-gate...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a VIP way in through the back, but you gotta take care of the doorman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much does one tip Mahmoud on the way in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that they put him up in the servant's quarters outside the side-gate...
Click to expand...

Follow me I'll lead the way. I went to the bank today and purchased some Saudi rials.  

Mahmoud is from Mecca and takes only foreign currency or Afghan opium.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...A Jew, *he dies without Jesus , he goes to hell*..."
> 
> 
> 
> And *so does a Muslim*, and so does an agnostic, and so does everyone else (according to your paradigm)..."
Click to expand...

So does a Muslim, according to that logic.

Jesus called for belief in him - meaning: belief in him as the Savior, not merely as another prophet.

So, none of those Palestinian Muslims are going to heaven, after all, apparently.

Even if they _had_ earned such merit in their lifetimes rather than spending theirs hating Jews.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a VIP way in through the back, but you gotta take care of the doorman.
> 
> 
> 
> How much does one tip Mahmoud on the way in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that they put him up in the servant's quarters outside the side-gate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow me I'll lead the way. I went to the bank today and purchased some Saudi rials.
> 
> Mahmoud is from Mecca and takes only foreign currency or Afghan opium.
Click to expand...

I wonder if I can buy _Black Afghanistan Hashish_ on Amazon nowadays, given the relaxation of rules governing medical marijuana? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Between the Rials and the Black, we can tighten Mahmoud right up, and it'll make him happy for a while, sitting outside the gates, they way he will.


----------



## MHunterB

In the original language, Isaiah in Ch 14 is cataloging the list of Israel's ancient enemies - from Babylon to the Philistines:  what has been *mis*translated in the KJV as "Palestina" is actually "Philistia" in the text of Isaiah, in Isaiah's own words as given to him by the LORD (the one the sherriliar pretends she worships!)

And, as we all should remember, the Philistines were a 'Sea People' tribe - not related to Israelites or Ishmaelites! - who had five city-states far in the south near Egypt, in what is now PART of Gaza.  It is only a tiny little speck of the area the Romans - *a CENTURY AFTER Jesus died!* - renamed as 'Palestine'.....  That Roman 'province' was never independent, never self-governing.  And to the extent that it had a distinct culture, that culture was Judaism (which is more than a religion but was never a 'race').


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.

Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.

He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist. 

John 12:44-60

Jesus Came to Save the World

And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.


John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The topic is Jesus, can this Zionist say His name, Jesus?

Jesus is the Son of God

Here is what the Prophet Isaiah said about Jesus.


Isaiah*53*

53*gWho has believed what he has heard from us?1

And to whom has*hthe arm of theLord*been revealed?

2*For he grew up before him like a young plant,

and like a root out of dry ground;

he had no form or majesty that we should look at him,

and no beauty that we should desire him.

3*kHe was despised and rejected2*by men;

a man of sorrows,3*and acquainted with4*grief;5

and as one from whom men hide their faces6

he was despised, and*lwe esteemed him not.

4*Surely he has borne our griefs

and carried our sorrows;

yet we esteemed him stricken,

nsmitten by God, and afflicted.

5*But he was pierced for our transgressions;

he was crushed for our iniquities;

upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace,

pand with his wounds we are healed.

6*qAll we like sheep have gone astray;

we have turnedevery oneto his own way;

rand the*Lord*has laid on him

the iniquity of us all.

7*He was oppressed, and he was afflicted,

syet he opened not his mouth;

tlike a*ulamb that is led to the slaughter,

and like a sheep that before its shearers is silent,

so he opened not his mouth.

8*By oppression and judgment he was taken away;

and as for his generation,*vwho considered

that he was cut off out of the land of the living,

stricken for the transgression of my people?

Isaiah 53 - ESVBible.org - Who has believed what he has heard from us? And to whom has the arm of the LORD been...





MHunterB said:


> In the original language, Isaiah in Ch 14 is cataloging the list of Israel's ancient enemies - from Babylon to the Philistines:  what has been *mis*translated in the KJV as "Palestina" is actually "Philistia" in the text of Isaiah, in Isaiah's own words as given to him by the LORD (the one the sherriliar pretends she worships!)
> 
> And, as we all should remember, the Philistines were a 'Sea People' tribe - not related to Israelites or Ishmaelites! - who had five city-states far in the south near Egypt, in what is now PART of Gaza.  It is only a tiny little speck of the area the Romans - *a CENTURY AFTER Jesus died!* - renamed as 'Palestine'.....  That Roman 'province' was never independent, never self-governing.  And to the extent that it had a distinct culture, that culture was Judaism (which is more than a religion but was never a 'race').


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

*xxxxxxx*




kondor3 said:


> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much does one tip mahmoud on the way in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing that they put him up in the servant's quarters outside the side-gate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> follow me i'll lead the way. I went to the bank today and purchased some saudi rials.
> 
> Mahmoud is from mecca and takes only foreign currency or afghan opium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wonder if i can buy _black afghanistan hashish_ on amazon nowadays, given the relaxation of rules governing medical marijuana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between the rials and the black, we can tighten mahmoud right up, and it'll make him happy for a while, sitting outside the gates, they way he will.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Copy/Paste Sherri is back on duty! 


I haz a happy!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And this Zionist who keeps on in her active disbelief of Jesus as Messiah keeps forgetting Herodotus wrote about the land of Palestine 2460 years ago, that is close to 500 years before Jesus lived as a man in the land known as Palestine. 





MHunterB said:


> In the original language, Isaiah in Ch 14 is cataloging the list of Israel's ancient enemies - from Babylon to the Philistines:  what has been *mis*translated in the KJV as "Palestina" is actually "Philistia" in the text of Isaiah, in Isaiah's own words as given to him by the LORD (the one the sherriliar pretends she worships!)
> 
> And, as we all should remember, the Philistines were a 'Sea People' tribe - not related to Israelites or Ishmaelites! - who had five city-states far in the south near Egypt, in what is now PART of Gaza.  It is only a tiny little speck of the area the Romans - *a CENTURY AFTER Jesus died!* - renamed as 'Palestine'.....  That Roman 'province' was never independent, never self-governing.  And to the extent that it had a distinct culture, that culture was Judaism (which is more than a religion but was never a 'race').


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist.
> 
> John 12:44-60
> 
> Jesus Came to Save the World
> 
> And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.
> 
> 
> John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...



Not ashamed of the gospel of Christ? You should be ashamed of yourself for celebrating the death of human beings and thinking it is funny you imp of Satan.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I wonder if Kondor3 shall like burning in hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me I'll lead the way. I went to the bank today and purchased some Saudi rials.
> 
> Mahmoud is from Mecca and takes only foreign currency or Afghan opium.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can buy _Black Afghanistan Hashish_ on Amazon nowadays, given the relaxation of rules governing medical marijuana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the Rials and the Black, we can tighten Mahmoud right up, and it'll make him happy for a while, sitting outside the gates, they way he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Readers will notice that Satanic Sherri is proclaiming itself to be God and condemning people to hell. What a fucking Christian.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist.
> 
> John 12:44-60
> 
> Jesus Came to Save the World
> 
> And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.
> 
> 
> John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...






 AH! yes the Passover, now isn't that a purely Jewish religious festival. So why was Jesus commemorating a PURELY JEWISH RELIGOUS FESTIVAL if he wasn't Jewish himself


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Since you reject Jesus as Messiah, who are you to proclaim whether others believe in Him or not?

As far as that goes, who are any of us to judge whether another believes in Jesus or not?

I proclaim what Jesus words are, but I am not the one to judge who believes in Him. 




Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...A Jew, *he dies without Jesus , he goes to hell*..."
> 
> 
> 
> And *so does a Muslim*, and so does an agnostic, and so does everyone else (according to your paradigm)..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a Muslim, according to that logic.
> 
> Jesus called for belief in him - meaning: belief in him as the Savior, not merely as another prophet.
> 
> So, none of those Palestinian Muslims are going to heaven, after all, apparently.
> 
> Even if they _had_ earned such merit in their lifetimes rather than spending theirs hating Jews.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus tells us who He is.


John*10

So Jesus again said to them,*Truly, truly, I say to you,*bI am the door of the sheep.*8*All who came before me are thieves and robbers, but the sheep did not listen to them.*9*I am the door. If anyone enters by me,*che will be saved and will go in and out and*dfind pasture.

John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist.
> 
> John 12:44-60
> 
> Jesus Came to Save the World
> 
> And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.
> 
> 
> John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH! yes the Passover, now isn't that a purely Jewish religious festival. So why was Jesus commemorating a PURELY JEWISH RELIGOUS FESTIVAL if he wasn't Jewish himself
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan and believe Jesus is who He says He is.

John*10

11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep

John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kondor3 shall like burning in hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can buy _Black Afghanistan Hashish_ on Amazon nowadays, given the relaxation of rules governing medical marijuana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the Rials and the Black, we can tighten Mahmoud right up, and it'll make him happy for a while, sitting outside the gates, they way he will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that Satanic Sherri is proclaiming itself to be God and condemning people to hell. What a fucking Christian.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic is Jesus, can this Zionist say His name, Jesus?
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God
> 
> Here is what the Prophet Isaiah said about Jesus.
> 
> 
> Isaiah*53*
> 
> 53*gWho has believed what he has heard from us?1
> 
> And to whom has*hthe arm of theLord*been revealed?
> 
> 2*For he grew up before him like a young plant,
> 
> and like a root out of dry ground;
> 
> he had no form or majesty that we should look at him,
> 
> and no beauty that we should desire him.
> 
> 3*kHe was despised and rejected2*by men;
> 
> a man of sorrows,3*and acquainted with4*grief;5
> 
> and as one from whom men hide their faces6
> 
> he was despised, and*lwe esteemed him not.
> 
> 4*Surely he has borne our griefs
> 
> and carried our sorrows;
> 
> yet we esteemed him stricken,
> 
> nsmitten by God, and afflicted.
> 
> 5*But he was pierced for our transgressions;
> 
> he was crushed for our iniquities;
> 
> upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace,
> 
> pand with his wounds we are healed.
> 
> 6*qAll we like sheep have gone astray;
> 
> we have turnedevery oneto his own way;
> 
> rand the*Lord*has laid on him
> 
> the iniquity of us all.
> 
> 7*He was oppressed, and he was afflicted,
> 
> syet he opened not his mouth;
> 
> tlike a*ulamb that is led to the slaughter,
> 
> and like a sheep that before its shearers is silent,
> 
> so he opened not his mouth.
> 
> 8*By oppression and judgment he was taken away;
> 
> and as for his generation,*vwho considered
> 
> that he was cut off out of the land of the living,
> 
> stricken for the transgression of my people?
> 
> Isaiah 53 - ESVBible.org - Who has believed what he has heard from us? And to whom has the arm of the LORD been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the original language, Isaiah in Ch 14 is cataloging the list of Israel's ancient enemies - from Babylon to the Philistines:  what has been *mis*translated in the KJV as "Palestina" is actually "Philistia" in the text of Isaiah, in Isaiah's own words as given to him by the LORD (the one the sherriliar pretends she worships!)
> 
> And, as we all should remember, the Philistines were a 'Sea People' tribe - not related to Israelites or Ishmaelites! - who had five city-states far in the south near Egypt, in what is now PART of Gaza.  It is only a tiny little speck of the area the Romans - *a CENTURY AFTER Jesus died!* - renamed as 'Palestine'.....  That Roman 'province' was never independent, never self-governing.  And to the extent that it had a distinct culture, that culture was Judaism (which is more than a religion but was never a 'race').
Click to expand...



I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what his mother Mary called him.  Certainly she didn't call him Jesus.  Could she have called him Joshua in Hebrew?


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan and believe Jesus is who He says He is.
> 
> John*10
> 
> 11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep
> 
> John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kondor3 shall like burning in hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that Satanic Sherri is proclaiming itself to be God and condemning people to hell. What a fucking Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Mrs. Sherri really missed her calling.  She would have been a good sidekick for Elmer Gantry.  Think of how much more money they would have raked in during those tent revival meetings if Mrs. Sherri had been his partner.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does one tip Mahmoud on the way in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that they put him up in the servant's quarters outside the side-gate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me I'll lead the way. I went to the bank today and purchased some Saudi rials.
> 
> Mahmoud is from Mecca and takes only foreign currency or Afghan opium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if I can buy _Black Afghanistan Hashish_ on Amazon nowadays, given the relaxation of rules governing medical marijuana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the Rials and the Black, we can tighten Mahmoud right up, and it'll make him happy for a while, sitting outside the gates, they way he will.
Click to expand...

Mahmoud is earning mileage points on his Islam Card to get the 72 virgin Virginians everybody gets when they go past him. I told him if he lets us in he'll earn 3000 miles plus free upgrade to first class.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan and believe Jesus is who He says He is.
> 
> John*10
> 
> 11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep
> 
> John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kondor3 shall like burning in hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that Satanic Sherri is proclaiming itself to be God and condemning people to hell. What a fucking Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Satanic Sherri...I believe Jesus is who he says he is. The question is when are you going to provide chapter and verse that Israel is only spiritual Israel and not physical Israel. I don't see where Jesus said that.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan and believe Jesus is who He says He is.
> 
> John*10
> 
> 11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep
> 
> John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that Satanic Sherri is proclaiming itself to be God and condemning people to hell. What a fucking Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri really missed her calling.  She would have been a good sidekick for Elmer Gantry.  Think of how much more money they would have raked in during those tent revival meetings if Mrs. Sherri had been his partner.
Click to expand...

Sherri could been the right hand man of the KKK Grand Wizard, "she coulda been somebody, she coulda been a contender".


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is Jesus, can this Zionist say His name, Jesus?
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God
> 
> Here is what the Prophet Isaiah said about Jesus.
> 
> 
> Isaiah*53*
> 
> 53*gWho has believed what he has heard from us?1
> 
> And to whom has*hthe arm of theLord*been revealed?
> 
> 2*For he grew up before him like a young plant,
> 
> and like a root out of dry ground;
> 
> he had no form or majesty that we should look at him,
> 
> and no beauty that we should desire him.
> 
> 3*kHe was despised and rejected2*by men;
> 
> a man of sorrows,3*and acquainted with4*grief;5
> 
> and as one from whom men hide their faces6
> 
> he was despised, and*lwe esteemed him not.
> 
> 4*Surely he has borne our griefs
> 
> and carried our sorrows;
> 
> yet we esteemed him stricken,
> 
> nsmitten by God, and afflicted.
> 
> 5*But he was pierced for our transgressions;
> 
> he was crushed for our iniquities;
> 
> upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace,
> 
> pand with his wounds we are healed.
> 
> 6*qAll we like sheep have gone astray;
> 
> we have turnedevery oneto his own way;
> 
> rand the*Lord*has laid on him
> 
> the iniquity of us all.
> 
> 7*He was oppressed, and he was afflicted,
> 
> syet he opened not his mouth;
> 
> tlike a*ulamb that is led to the slaughter,
> 
> and like a sheep that before its shearers is silent,
> 
> so he opened not his mouth.
> 
> 8*By oppression and judgment he was taken away;
> 
> and as for his generation,*vwho considered
> 
> that he was cut off out of the land of the living,
> 
> stricken for the transgression of my people?
> 
> Isaiah 53 - ESVBible.org - Who has believed what he has heard from us? And to whom has the arm of the LORD been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the original language, Isaiah in Ch 14 is cataloging the list of Israel's ancient enemies - from Babylon to the Philistines:  what has been *mis*translated in the KJV as "Palestina" is actually "Philistia" in the text of Isaiah, in Isaiah's own words as given to him by the LORD (the one the sherriliar pretends she worships!)
> 
> And, as we all should remember, the Philistines were a 'Sea People' tribe - not related to Israelites or Ishmaelites! - who had five city-states far in the south near Egypt, in what is now PART of Gaza.  It is only a tiny little speck of the area the Romans - *a CENTURY AFTER Jesus died!* - renamed as 'Palestine'.....  That Roman 'province' was never independent, never self-governing.  And to the extent that it had a distinct culture, that culture was Judaism (which is more than a religion but was never a 'race').
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what his mother Mary called him.  Certainly she didn't call him Jesus.  Could she have called him Joshua in Hebrew?
Click to expand...

Naaaaah. According to jihad Sherri Jesus was a Philistine. Think of a Philistine name.


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist.
> 
> John 12:44-60
> 
> Jesus Came to Save the World
> 
> And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.
> 
> 
> John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH! yes the Passover, now isn't that a purely Jewish religious festival. So why was Jesus commemorating a PURELY JEWISH RELIGOUS FESTIVAL if he wasn't Jewish himself
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm.....and isn't Passover a religious ceremony commemorating Moses leading his people from bondage in Egypt to the promised land of Zion? But no, Jihad Sherri says Jesus wasn't a Zionist so what would he be doing celebrating a Zionist event?  Was he, like, crossing his fingers behind his back during Passover ceremony?


----------



## MJB12741

So then is it true that according to Sherri all the Hebrew prophets that Christians adore never made it to heaven?  Amazing what we can learn here.





Kondor3 said:


> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?


----------



## toastman

MJB12741 said:


> So then is it true that according to Sherri all the Hebrew prophets that Christians adore never made it to heaven?  Amazing what we can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?
Click to expand...


Ask Sherri if going to hell for not believing in Jesus also applies to Palestinians, and you won't get an answer


----------



## MJB12741

Oh no!  Does that mean all those virgins up in Allahland are out of work?





toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then is it true that according to Sherri all the Hebrew prophets that Christians adore never made it to heaven?  Amazing what we can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Sherri if going to hell for not believing in Jesus also applies to Palestinians, and you won't get an answer
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist.
> 
> John 12:44-60
> 
> Jesus Came to Save the World
> 
> And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.
> 
> 
> John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH! yes the Passover, now isn't that a purely Jewish religious festival. So why was Jesus commemorating a PURELY JEWISH RELIGOUS FESTIVAL if he wasn't Jewish himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....and isn't Passover a religious ceremony commemorating Moses leading his people from bondage in Egypt to the promised land of Zion? But no, Jihad Sherri says Jesus wasn't a Zionist so what would he be doing celebrating a Zionist event?  Was he, like, crossing his fingers behind his back during Passover ceremony?
Click to expand...



Roudy, do you think that Mrs. Sherri can organize something like this with her church and a Black church in her area?  I think she would enjoy herself on the trip because Black people are lots of fun and have a great sense of humor.  It sure would beat her spending her life in her home in front of her computer night and day.

Passover Festival Seeks to Unite Different Faiths and Cultures - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ or ashamed to proclaim it.
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is exactly who He say He is and nowhere at any time does He proclaim Himself to be a Zionist.
> 
> John 12:44-60
> 
> Jesus Came to Save the World
> 
> And Jesus cried out and said, Whoever believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. And whoever sees me sees him who sent me. I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandmentwhat to say and what to speak. And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.
> 
> 
> John 12 - ESVBible.org - Six days before the Passover, Jesus therefore came to Bethany, where Lazarus was, whom Jesus had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH! yes the Passover, now isn't that a purely Jewish religious festival. So why was Jesus commemorating a PURELY JEWISH RELIGOUS FESTIVAL if he wasn't Jewish himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....and isn't Passover a religious ceremony commemorating Moses leading his people from bondage in Egypt to the promised land of Zion? But no, Jihad Sherri says Jesus wasn't a Zionist so what would he be doing celebrating a Zionist event?  Was he, like, crossing his fingers behind his back during Passover ceremony?
Click to expand...


Oh come on Roudy. The Passover is Old Testament. According to Satanic Sherri it's out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## Bloodrock44

toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then is it true that according to Sherri all the Hebrew prophets that Christians adore never made it to heaven?  Amazing what we can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Sherri if going to hell for not believing in Jesus also applies to Palestinians, and you won't get an answer
Click to expand...


Ok ... I'll ask her. Hey Satanic Sherri. Are your Palestinian heroes who don't believe in Jesus going to hell? Or are you going to wave your magic wand and declare them saved. I'm sure Jesus said in bible somewhere he gave you that authority.


----------



## MJB12741

Poor thing.  24/7 with nothing to hold but a mouse.





Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> AH! yes the Passover, now isn't that a purely Jewish religious festival. So why was Jesus commemorating a PURELY JEWISH RELIGOUS FESTIVAL if he wasn't Jewish himself
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....and isn't Passover a religious ceremony commemorating Moses leading his people from bondage in Egypt to the promised land of Zion? But no, Jihad Sherri says Jesus wasn't a Zionist so what would he be doing celebrating a Zionist event?  Was he, like, crossing his fingers behind his back during Passover ceremony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, do you think that Mrs. Sherri can organize something like this with her church and a Black church in her area?  I think she would enjoy herself on the trip because Black people are lots of fun and have a great sense of humor.  It sure would beat her spending her life in her home in front of her computer night and day.
> 
> Passover Festival Seeks to Unite Different Faiths and Cultures - Los Angeles Times
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

OT  Passover and NT Passover/ Last Supper


In the light of the preceding discussion, we can conclude that the Last Supper was indeed a Passover Supper, though unique in two major ways. First, it was celebrated a day earlier because Jesus knew that He Himself would be sacrificed as the true Paschal Lamb on Passover day. Second, most likely it was celebrated without the paschal lamb, because Jesus wanted to institute a new Passover meal to commemorate His redemption from sin, not through the flesh and blood of a lamb, but through bread and wine, the new symbols of His own body and blood, soon to be offered "for the forgiveness of sins" (Matt 26:28). There was no need of a lamb because the Lamb of God was there in Person, giving Himself as food and offering for the sins of the world.Why did Jesus choose the bread and wine instead of the flesh and blood of a lamb as the emblems of the new Passover? Presumably, He wanted to impress His disciples with the truth that He was the Lamb "who takes away the sin of the world" (John 1:29). His followers no longer needed to sacrifice a lamb at Passover; their Passover Lamb "had been sacrificed" (1 Cor 5:7). The sacrifice of Jesus on the cross brought to an end the sacrifice of all animals, including that of the Passover lamb.

Passover in the New Testament


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> OT  Passover and NT Passover/ Last Supper
> 
> 
> In the light of the preceding discussion, we can conclude that the Last Supper was indeed a Passover Supper, though unique in two major ways. First, it was celebrated a day earlier because Jesus knew that He Himself would be sacrificed as the true Paschal Lamb on Passover day. Second, most likely it was celebrated without the paschal lamb, because Jesus wanted to institute a new Passover meal to commemorate His redemption from sin, not through the flesh and blood of a lamb, but through bread and wine, the new symbols of His own body and blood, soon to be offered "for the forgiveness of sins" (Matt 26:28). There was no need of a lamb because the Lamb of God was there in Person, giving Himself as food and offering for the sins of the world.Why did Jesus choose the bread and wine instead of the flesh and blood of a lamb as the emblems of the new Passover? Presumably, He wanted to impress His disciples with the truth that He was the Lamb "who takes away the sin of the world" (John 1:29). His followers no longer needed to sacrifice a lamb at Passover; their Passover Lamb "had been sacrificed" (1 Cor 5:7). The sacrifice of Jesus on the cross brought to an end the sacrifice of all animals, including that of the Passover lamb.
> 
> Passover in the New Testament


Mumbo jumbo, heathen.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have asked you over and over to show me where Jesus speaks of today's secular nation called Israel.

AND you cannot, because Jesus says not a single word about today's nation called Israel.

Jesus came to save man from sin.

Why do you keep rejecting Jesus and who Jesus says He is?





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan andbelieve Jesus is who He says He is.
> 
> John*10
> 
> 11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep
> 
> John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that Satanic Sherri is proclaiming itself to be God and condemning people to hell. What a fucking Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri...I believe Jesus is who he says he is. The question is when are you going to provide chapter and verse that Israel is only spiritual Israel and not physical Israel. I don't see where Jesus said that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Burn in hell , Zionist Jesus rejecter.
> 
> You will be with all your Zionist pals.



I have a question for you, Zellenleiter Sherri.

Where do Muslims who don't accept Jesus as their savior go when they die??


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have asked you over and over to show me where Jesus speaks of today's secular nation called Israel.
> 
> AND you cannot, because Jesus says not a single word about today's nation called Israel.
> 
> Jesus came to save man from sin.
> 
> Why do you keep rejecting Jesus and who Jesus says He is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan andbelieve Jesus is who He says He is.
> 
> John*10
> 
> 11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep
> 
> John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri...I believe Jesus is who he says he is. The question is when are you going to provide chapter and verse that Israel is only spiritual Israel and not physical Israel. I don't see where Jesus said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The readers can see you are the one deflecting, Satanic Sherri. I never made the claim that Jesus mentioned it. I quoted the New Testament where Paul said all Israel will be saved. You even rejected that biblical truth. You made the claim he was speaking of spiritual Israel and have still not provided scripture to back your claim. You are a liar and a heretic and the readers can plainly see that.


----------



## Kondor3

MJB12741 said:


> Oh no!  Does that mean all those virgins up in Allahland are out of work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then is it true that according to Sherri all the Hebrew prophets that Christians adore never made it to heaven?  Amazing what we can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Sherri if going to hell for not believing in Jesus also applies to Palestinians, and you won't get an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nahhhhh...

It just means that each of the virgins gets 72 Chippendale (male) dancers to please the _ladies_, instead...

An ironic and fitting reversal of roles, in contemplating Man's will versus God's will...


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in hell , Zionist Jesus rejecter.
> 
> You will be with all your Zionist pals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you, Zellenleiter Sherri.
> 
> *Where do Muslims who don't accept Jesus as their savior go when they die??*
Click to expand...

*Yeah... that...*


----------



## toastman

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in hell , Zionist Jesus rejecter.
> 
> You will be with all your Zionist pals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you, Zellenleiter Sherri.
> 
> Where do Muslims who don't accept Jesus as their savior go when they die??
Click to expand...


I asked her that question regarding 'Palestinians' but no answer. She's too scared to respond


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> "..._She's too scared to respond_"


Mahmoud is a gutless, nutless intellectual coward.


----------



## Bloodrock44




----------



## MJB12741

Not only Jesus but even the Rastafarians are Zionists knowing the true meaning of the word emenating from the OT in reference to a return to Zion.  Like the Israelites, they too yearn for a return of their people to their indigenous land.  Many of their reggae songs refer to Israel & the Israelites.  Two of my favorites are Israel Children by Toots & the Maytals & The Israelites by Desmond Decker.  Too many others to list here.

As Above So Below: Rastafarian Zionism






Bloodrock44 said:


>


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Not only Jesus but even the Rastafarians are Zionists knowing the true meaning of the word emenating from the OT in reference to a return to Zion.  Like the Israelites, they too yearn for a return of their people to their indigenous land.  Many of their reggae songs refer to Israel & the Israelites.  Two of my favorites are Israel Children by Toots & the Maytals & The Israelites by Desmond Decker.  Too many others to list here.
> 
> As Above So Below: Rastafarian Zionism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
Click to expand...

Sherria would benefit from reading Damon Toth's column.


----------



## MJB12741

Thanks to the Zionist Hallie Salasie, the Lion Of Judah, Ethiopia became the 13th member nation of the UN in November 1945.




MJB12741 said:


> Not only Jesus but even the Rastafarians are Zionists knowing the true meaning of the word emenating from the OT in reference to a return to Zion.  Like the Israelites, they too yearn for a return of their people to their indigenous land.  Many of their reggae songs refer to Israel & the Israelites.  Two of my favorites are Israel Children by Toots & the Maytals & The Israelites by Desmond Decker.  Too many others to list here.
> 
> As Above So Below: Rastafarian Zionism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+7&version=NKJV


Speaking of the Pharisees and scribes, Jesus says:

Well did Isaiah prophesy of you hypocrites, as it is written:

'This people honors Me with their lips,   (Is. 29:13)

But their heart is far from Me. And in vain they worship Me, Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.'

Mark 7:6-7 NKJV


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?

Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside. 





MJB12741 said:


> Thanks to the Zionist Hallie Salasie, the Lion Of Judah, Ethiopia became the 13th member nation of the UN in November 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Jesus but even the Rastafarians are Zionists knowing the true meaning of the word emenating from the OT in reference to a return to Zion.  Like the Israelites, they too yearn for a return of their people to their indigenous land.  Many of their reggae songs refer to Israel & the Israelites.  Two of my favorites are Israel Children by Toots & the Maytals & The Israelites by Desmond Decker.  Too many others to list here.
> 
> As Above So Below: Rastafarian Zionism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then is it true that according to Sherri all the Hebrew prophets that Christians adore never made it to heaven?  Amazing what we can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to get this straight_: So, to die without (belief in) Jesus (as your Savior) means that you're forbidden entry into Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Sherri if going to hell for not believing in Jesus also applies to Palestinians, and you won't get an answer
Click to expand...

What do you mean?  She already answered it. Jesus was a Philistine Muslim!  Heh heh heh.


----------



## toastman

Look how angry Sherri is getting. 

It seems she's starting to break down lol !!! 
Well, some people simply can't handle the truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men", that certainly defines all Zionists who do not believe in Jesus today.

Zionists reject who Jesus says He is, the Son of God. 

They substitute a political ideology invented in the 1890s for Jesus.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men", that certainly defines all Zionists who do not believe in Jesus today.
> 
> Zionists reject who Jesus says He is, the Son of God.
> 
> They substitute a political ideology invented in the 1890s for Jesus.



Only a scumbag lump of shit would criticize others from not having the same beliefs as Christians. 

Would you be friends with a person if they didn't believe Jesus was the son of God ?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Zionist Hallie Salasie, the Lion Of Judah, Ethiopia became the 13th member nation of the UN in November 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Jesus but even the Rastafarians are Zionists knowing the true meaning of the word emenating from the OT in reference to a return to Zion.  Like the Israelites, they too yearn for a return of their people to their indigenous land.  Many of their reggae songs refer to Israel & the Israelites.  Two of my favorites are Israel Children by Toots & the Maytals & The Israelites by Desmond Decker.  Too many others to list here.
> 
> As Above So Below: Rastafarian Zionism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because you're lying claim is that Jesus wasn't a Zionist but so far haven't been able to provide a shred of evidence or indication for this claim. All arrows point to Jesus being a Zionist. Does this bother you?  GOOD!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men", that certainly defines all Zionists who do not believe in Jesus today.
> 
> Zionists reject who Jesus says He is, the Son of God.
> 
> They substitute a political ideology invented in the 1890s for Jesus.


Nah, he was taking about all the OLD laws and all the OLD prophets in the OLD Testement from which he practiced his faith and which you deny and lie about all the time, Jihad Sherri.  Face It Jihadi, according to Jesus, you are hellbound.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri motis operandi: when in doubt post irrelevant verses and lie about Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Look how angry Sherri is getting.
> 
> It seems she's starting to break down lol !!!
> Well, some people simply can't handle the truth.


I'm just wondering if we can send Sherri a check for all this free entertainment. 

Jihad Sherri is the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how angry Sherri is getting.
> 
> It seems she's starting to break down lol !!!
> Well, some people simply can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if we can send Sherri a check for all this free entertainment.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is the gift that keeps giving.
Click to expand...


Seriously, it feels wrong watching the show for free


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Mark 7 NKJV - *Defilement Comes from Within* - Then the - Bible Gateway
> Speaking of the *Pharisees* and scribes, *Jesus says*:
> Well did* Isaiah* prophesy of you hypocrites, as it is written:
> 'This people honors Me with their *Lips,*   (Is. 29:13)
> But their heart is far from Me. And in vain they *worship Me,* Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.'
> *Mark 7:6-7 NKJV*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ceg763Voc]Bugs Bunny - That's All Folks! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Zionist Hallie Salasie, the Lion Of Judah, Ethiopia became the 13th member nation of the UN in November 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Jesus but even the Rastafarians are Zionists knowing the true meaning of the word emenating from the OT in reference to a return to Zion.  Like the Israelites, they too yearn for a return of their people to their indigenous land.  Many of their reggae songs refer to Israel & the Israelites.  Two of my favorites are Israel Children by Toots & the Maytals & The Israelites by Desmond Decker.  Too many others to list here.
> 
> As Above So Below: Rastafarian Zionism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Zionist Hallie Salasie, the Lion Of Judah, Ethiopia became the 13th member nation of the UN in November 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sherria wouldn't answer my questions if her life depended on it. She's a real hard-core Islumist.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how angry Sherri is getting.
> 
> It seems she's starting to break down lol !!!
> Well, some people simply can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if we can send Sherri a check for all this free entertainment.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is the gift that keeps giving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, it feels wrong watching the show for free
Click to expand...

Maybe Jihad Sherri is secretly a Zionist put here to make the pro Pali's look bad?  Ever thought of that?


----------



## MJB12741

So true.  A real captive by Islamists who stoops so low as to even try to use Jesus to fool us.





Hossfly said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherria wouldn't answer my questions if her life depended on it. She's a real hard-core Islumist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Plenty of Zionists here on this board who are Christian and believe in Jesus.  Yet Jihad Sherri attacks and uses profanity against them. . For Jihad Sherri hating Jews and Israel is more important than God almighty.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Plenty of Zionists here on this board who are Christian and believe in Jesus.  Yet Jihad Sherri attacks and uses profanity against them. . For Jihad Sherri hating Jews and Israel is more important than God almighty.



It's a shame that Mrs. Sherri doesn't get out of her house.  She can't be that far from Houston, and I am sure the Chasidim would have been happy for her to ride on their float.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnfseVFUjtc&feature=youtu.be]Chanukah Float in Houston Thanksgiving Day Parade 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And this Zionist who keeps on in her active disbelief of Jesus as Messiah keeps forgetting Herodotus wrote about the land of Palestine 2460 years ago, that is close to 500 years before Jesus lived as a man in the land known as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the original language, Isaiah in Ch 14 is cataloging the list of Israel's ancient enemies - from Babylon to the Philistines:  what has been *mis*translated in the KJV as "Palestina" is actually "Philistia" in the text of Isaiah, in Isaiah's own words as given to him by the LORD (the one the sherriliar pretends she worships!)
> 
> And, as we all should remember, the Philistines were a 'Sea People' tribe - not related to Israelites or Ishmaelites! - who had five city-states far in the south near Egypt, in what is now PART of Gaza.  It is only a tiny little speck of the area the Romans - *a CENTURY AFTER Jesus died!* - renamed as 'Palestine'.....  That Roman 'province' was never independent, never self-governing.  And to the extent that it had a distinct culture, that culture was Judaism (which is more than a religion but was never a 'race').
Click to expand...


This is HILARIOUS!!!!  There can be no such thing as an 'active disbelief':  an absence of belief is a VOID, it cannot be 'active'.    

AS for Herodotus, he was a Greek who wrote in Greek:  the Greeks called everything between Syria and Egypt 'Palestine', but the land was NOT 'known as' Palestine to the people who lived within it.  Herodotus was 'right' as far as the Greek world was concerned:  but the people of the kingdoms of Judah and Israel weren't part of that Greek world.

Do you really suppose the Cherokee people call themselves 'Cherokee'?  NO:  they are the Tsalagihi.    Would it be right to insist that they should have called themselves 'Cherokee' because English-speaking people use that combination of sounds ?   Part of the right of 'self-determination' is for a people to be able to name themselves, and their land.

I've noticed that the sherriturd is attempting to dehumanize and demean other posters by refusing to use our ID's and calling us all 'Zionist' ....... Even her name-calling is boring and lacking creativity,  just like  her idiotic 'songs', LMAO!


----------



## MHunterB

Just remember, every time the sherrifilth spits  her "FUCK YOU" at a Jew -OR a Zionist! - she's really spitting in Jesus' face, saying that "FUCK YOU" to his mother and all the rest of his family and relatives......


----------



## MHunterB

Trying out a sig line here ........


----------



## MHunterB

toastman said:


> Look how angry Sherri is getting.
> 
> It seems she's starting to break down lol !!!
> Well, some people simply can't handle the truth.



How could the pious l'il pustule 'handle' what she's never gotten anywhere near?


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of Zionists here on this board who are Christian and believe in Jesus.  Yet Jihad Sherri attacks and uses profanity against them. . For Jihad Sherri hating Jews and Israel is more important than God almighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that Mrs. Sherri doesn't get out of her house.  She can't be that far from Houston, and I am sure the Chasidim would have been happy for her to ride on their float.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnfseVFUjtc&feature=youtu.be]Chanukah Float in Houston Thanksgiving Day Parade 2013 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

I wonder if Jihad Sherri gets paid by the hour or weekly salary.


----------



## MHunterB

Unkotare said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, as you have zero educational expertise in linguistics, it's natural that you'd make such mistakes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your expertise? Just curious.
Click to expand...


I minored in it in college.  However, one needn't be a 'professional' to understand that specific words ought *not* be assumed from any translation of any work: it is *always * most desirable to go to the original source or document to verify exact words and meanings. 

 That is the 'mistake' I referred to, trusting a translation over the original.  There are numerous instances where the Christian translations of the Torah are *not* faithful to the original, not merely 'theologically' but demonstrably in error according to linguistics - that is, the translators failed to follow the rules of Hebrew grammar, etc.


Even within English, within a few centuries, words have altered enough in meaning that one needs a considerable glossary to understand Shakespeare's works.    Go back a couple more and the scholars are debating over how 'French' or 'Germanic'  Chaucer's work would actually have sounded....  

Of course, that's more 'History of English' than pure linguistics....  One of the problems for Christians attempting to understand the Hebrew Bible is the fact that crucial terms ('reserved' words or 'jargon') such as 'prophesy' and 'salvation' have different scope and definitions in Judaism and Christianity.   One obvious example is describing the Torah (Pentateuch) as 'The Law' - that is a Greek 'translation'  of what Jews refer to as 'Teachings' (Written and Oral).

Here are a couple of articles which you - and I hope others! - will find interesting.  

Linguistic relativity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Languages of Pao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another writer whose work is 'heavy' on anthropology is Ursula K. Le Guin.  The 'K' stands for 'Kroeber' - Alfred Kroeber (who was a student of Boas)  .......


----------



## MHunterB

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free yourself from those jail bars and the lies of Satan and believe Jesus is who He says He is.
> 
> John*10
> 
> 11*fI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*glays down his life for the sheep.*12*He who isha hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming and*ileaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*jscatters them.*13*He flees because*khe is a hired hand and*lcares nothing for the sheep.14*mI am the good shepherd.*nI know my own and*omy own know me,*15*pjust as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*qI lay down my life for the sheep
> 
> John 10 - ESVBible.org - ?Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri really missed her calling.  She would have been a good sidekick for Elmer Gantry.  Think of how much more money they would have raked in during those tent revival meetings if Mrs. Sherri had been his partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri could been the right hand man of the KKK Grand Wizard, "she coulda been somebody, she coulda been a contender".
Click to expand...


She sure sucks the big one at 'evangelizing'...  I heard she's been boinkin' a guy for decades, and STILL hasn't made any headway on his conversion.


----------



## Unkotare

MHunterB said:


> Here are a couple of articles which you - and I hope others! - will find interesting.
> 
> Linguistic relativity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Languages of Pao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .......




I appreciate the response, but you really want to have something other than Wiki as a source (not that one was needed anyway).


----------



## Intense

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...


----------



## MHunterB

Unkotare said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of articles which you - and I hope others! - will find interesting.
> 
> Linguistic relativity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Languages of Pao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the response, but you really want to have something other than Wiki as a source (not that one was needed anyway).
Click to expand...


It was easy to find, and touched on the main points of developments in linguistic theory.  Anyone interested in learning more from 'primary' sources could look up the individuals noted in the articles, or search for 'linguistic relativity'.  

Not disagreeing with you there, Unk - just explaining why I chose the lazy way out last night : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew*4

Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds

23*dAnd he went throughout all Galilee,*eteaching in their synagogues and*fproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*ghealing every disease and every affliction among the people.*24*So his fame spread throughout all*hSyria, and*gthey brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases andipains,*jthose oppressed by demons,kepileptics, and*lparalytics, and he healed them.*25*mAnd great crowds followed him from Galilee and thenDecapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.


Matthew 4 - ESVBible.org - Then Jesus was led up by the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil. And after...



Born into what we would today call a Jewish family, He did not teach from the Bible.

All He taught was what the Father directed Him to teach, if it was from any writings those too came from God the Father.

From the beginning of His Ministry He had set Himself apart . See Bible verse above as an illustration of this.





MJB12741 said:


> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your lying Zionist claim that Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Just another Zionist  for you to burn in hell beside.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 23, Jesus speaks of Galilee where He lived, and He calls teaching in the synagogues there "teaching in their synagogues."

And reading a Commentary, I read "teaching in their synagogues" was an activity open to any competent layman. Jesus was never part of the reigning religious establishment and did not even have formal training as a teacher/rabbi He knew what He knew from God the Father.


----------



## MHunterB

Yeah, that explains why Jesus quotes the Torah and the Talmud on quite a few occasions....  : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not only does the Matthew verse establish He did not teach in His own synagogues,  it also establishes what He did at the synagogues was different from what the established Jewish rabbis did at a synagogue.

He preached "the gospel of the kingdom."

That is The Gospel spoken of in John 3:16.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew*4
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> 23*dAnd he went throughout all Galilee,*eteaching in their synagogues and*fproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*ghealing every disease and every affliction among the people.*24*So his fame spread throughout all*hSyria, and*gthey brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases andipains,*jthose oppressed by demons,kepileptics, and*lparalytics, and he healed them.*25*mAnd great crowds followed him from Galilee and thenDecapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> 
> Matthew 4 - ESVBible.org - Then Jesus was led up by the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil. And after...
> 
> 
> 
> Born into what we would today call a Jewish family, He did not teach from the Bible.
> 
> All He taught was what the Father directed Him to teach, if it was from any writings those too came from God the Father.
> 
> From the beginning of His Ministry He had set Himself apart . See Bible verse above as an illustration of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 He taught from the tanaka, which you have already told everyone, which is the Jewish version of the O.T. He was as much a Jew as Moses, Abraham, John, Noah, Daniel and Joseph and he had the same aspirations as these people in that he wanted Israel to rise from the ashes and be a great kingdom once again.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was also different because He illustrated He was God by the healing miracles He performed. 

Matthew 4 says He engaged in healing every disease and every infirmity among the people.

The word affliction versus infirmity  appears in some versions of The Bible


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 23, Jesus speaks of Galilee where He lived, and He calls teaching in the synagogues there "teaching in their synagogues."
> 
> And reading a Commentary, I read "teaching in their synagogues" was an activity open to any competent layman. Jesus was never part of the reigning religious establishment and did not even have formal training as a teacher/rabbi He knew what He knew from God the Father.



The 'reigning religious establishment' would have been the Sadducees, the priests - who at that time were quislings, Roman appointees.

There was, at that time, a tension between the priests and the teachers.  And for Jesus to have become bar mitzvah, he'd have had to receive formal training 'as a teacher' - for a bar mitzvah demonstrates their 'adult' status by *leading the service*, in addition to correctly reading the portion of the Torah for that service.  

One can read a lot of idiotic ideas about Judaism of the Second Temple period in Christian 'commentaries'......  I recall seeing one idiot 'preacher' presuming to show on TV how if you killed another person, they tied his corpse to your back so everyone would know.   (Never-mind that Judaism requires burial within 24 hours - excepting the Sabbath - and that one of the ways to be ritually unclean and need to make an offering at the Temple was to have touched a corpse!)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No. Jesus always  taught what His Father, God directed Him to teach, that is a the Gospel of God/ Jesus Christ

That is made very clear in The Book of John, but we see even in His early Ministry , the third chapter of Matthew, He is preaching The Gospel.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not only does the Matthew verse establish He did not teach in His own synagogues,  it also establishes what He did at the synagogues was different from the established Jewish rabbis.
> 
> He preached "the gospel of the kingdom."
> 
> That is The Gospel spoken of in John 3:16.





 Just as Christianity is split into different sects so is Judaism, and as a itinerant rabbi he would teach the religion of his people in the synagogues and temples of Israel. The Synagogues were not ran by the Pharisees but by another sect at the time so what he taught would be different to what the others taught. He taught dissention and treason according to the views of the religious elite of the time which is why they persecuted him and had him crucified. How would you view a Southern Baptist travelling preacher who will speak his Christian views in any church that let, because that is just what Jesus did.

 So we have established that he was a Jew, an itinerant rabbi teacher and taught the Jewish O.T coupled with the belief in the return of Israel and the Jews. Now what does this all boil down to at the end of the day.             A belief in ZIONISM


----------



## dreolin

Intense said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus wasn't a Zionist, then what was his faith and credo? What bible did he teach from? What nationality was his mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...
Click to expand...


Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was never a Pharisee and He never says He was a Pharisee. Throughout the Gospels,  He is constantly criticizing the Pharisees. 

And learn English, Jesus preached the gospel of the kingdom, not the OT or the return of the Jews.  That would make no sense, the Jews were there. The fact is they were forced out of Jerusalem and the Temple destroyed in 70 AD because of their disbelief in Jesus, because of their rejection of Jesus as Messiah.. See Matthew 23. 

Do you understand English?

The words you claim are written are not there.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the Matthew verse establish He did not teach in His own synagogues,  it also establishes what He did at the synagogues was different from the established Jewish rabbis.
> 
> He preached "the gospel of the kingdom."
> 
> That is The Gospel spoken of in John 3:16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as Christianity is split into different sects so is Judaism, and as a itinerant rabbi he would teach the religion of his people in the synagogues and temples of Israel. The Synagogues were not ran by the Pharisees but by another sect at the time so what he taught would be different to what the others taught. He taught dissention and treason according to the views of the religious elite of the time which is why they persecuted him and had him crucified. How would you view a Southern Baptist travelling preacher who will speak his Christian views in any church that let, because that is just what Jesus did.
> 
> So we have established that he was a Jew, an itinerant rabbi teacher and taught the Jewish O.T coupled with the belief in the return of Israel and the Jews. Now what does this all boil down to at the end of the day.             A belief in ZIONISM
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus preached The Gospel given to Him by God to preach.

The point I was making from even early in His Ministry He had separated Himself from Jewish teachings of others He lived among.



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 23, Jesus speaks of Galilee where He lived, and He calls teaching in the synagogues there "teaching in their synagogues."
> 
> And reading a Commentary, I read "teaching in their synagogues" was an activity open to any competent layman. Jesus was never part of the reigning religious establishment and did not even have formal training as a teacher/rabbi He knew what He knew from God the Father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'reigning religious establishment' would have been the Sadducees, the priests - who at that time were quislings, Roman appointees.
> 
> There was, at that time, a tension between the priests and the teachers.  And for Jesus to have become bar mitzvah, he'd have had to receive formal training 'as a teacher' - for a bar mitzvah demonstrates their 'adult' status by *leading the service*, in addition to correctly reading the portion of the Torah for that service.
> 
> One can read a lot of idiotic ideas about Judaism of the Second Temple period in Christian 'commentaries'......  I recall seeing one idiot 'preacher' presuming to show on TV how if you killed another person, they tied his corpse to your back so everyone would know.   (Never-mind that Judaism requires burial within 24 hours - excepting the Sabbath - and that one of the ways to be ritually unclean and need to make an offering at the Temple was to have touched a corpse!)
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Read what Matthew 4 says, Jesus preached the gospel of the kingdom, it does not say He  preached the religion of His people.

Stop rejecting Jesus words and who He says He was and what The Gospels say He did.

Jesus is who Jesus says He is, and The Gospels say He is,  not who Zionists , a cult founded in the 1800s, claim Him to be. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the Matthew verse establish He did not teach in His own synagogues,  it also establishes what He did at the synagogues was different from the established Jewish rabbis.
> 
> He preached "the gospel of the kingdom."
> 
> That is The Gospel spoken of in John 3:16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as Christianity is split into different sects so is Judaism, and as a itinerant rabbi he would teach the religion of his people in the synagogues and temples of Israel. The Synagogues were not ran by the Pharisees but by another sect at the time so what he taught would be different to what the others taught. He taught dissention and treason according to the views of the religious elite of the time which is why they persecuted him and had him crucified. How would you view a Southern Baptist travelling preacher who will speak his Christian views in any church that let, because that is just what Jesus did.
> 
> So we have established that he was a Jew, an itinerant rabbi teacher and taught the Jewish O.T coupled with the belief in the return of Israel and the Jews. Now what does this all boil down to at the end of the day.             A belief in ZIONISM
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

dreolin said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
Click to expand...


It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.
Click to expand...


I don't think he even knows there are other forums.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he even knows there are other forums.
Click to expand...


It might do her good to have a look at the more light-hearted forums on here.  It would be nice to see another side of Sherri, one that is not obsessed.


----------



## MJB12741

Was that the kingdom of Israel or kingdom of "Palestine." 




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not only does the Matthew verse establish He did not teach in His own synagogues,  it also establishes what He did at the synagogues was different from what the established Jewish rabbis did at a synagogue.
> 
> He preached "the gospel of the kingdom."
> 
> That is The Gospel spoken of in John 3:16.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sweet_Caroline said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.
Click to expand...


As I keep pointing out to this poster, I did not start this thread

But I shall keep responding to the slander against Jesus you Zionists are slinging as long as you keep slinging it. 

Jesus is Truth and Truth is always brought into Light.


----------



## MJB12741

How can you stoop so low as to even use Jesus to try to fool us that you are not a captive of radical Islamist teachings?  But hey, don't leave us. Keep up the good work.  We're loving seeing you put yourself on display as an imbecile over & over again.  Heh Heh!





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I keep pointing out to this poster, I did not start this thread
> 
> But I shall keep responding to the slander against Jesus you Zionists are slinging as long as you keep slinging it.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Truth is always brought into Light.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Son of God who came to save the world from sin and give life for eternity to those who believe in Him, to those who repent from sin and turn  to Him and give their lives to Him.  

Keep rejecting Him and slandering Him and hell awaits you, Zionist. 




MJB12741 said:


> How can you stoop so low as to even use Jesus to try to fool us that you are not a captive of radical Islamist teachings?  But hey, don't leave us. Keep up the good work.  We're loving seeing you put yourself on display as an imbecile over & over again.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I keep pointing out to this poster, I did not start this thread
> 
> But I shall keep responding to the slander against Jesus you Zionists are slinging as long as you keep slinging it.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Truth is always brought into Light.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri really missed her calling.  She would have been a good sidekick for Elmer Gantry.  Think of how much more money they would have raked in during those tent revival meetings if Mrs. Sherri had been his partner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri could been the right hand man of the KKK Grand Wizard, "she coulda been somebody, she coulda been a contender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She sure sucks the big one at 'evangelizing'...  I heard she's been boinkin' a guy for decades, and STILL hasn't made any headway on his conversion.
Click to expand...

I don't think Jihad Sherri is evangelizing. She just posts irrelevant verses when she finds herself in a hole, which is quite often. Even in other threads where the discussion has no religious overtone, as soon as she looses the debate, she starts rambling biblical verses, as if she's possessed. I find this to be a common phenomenon among dedicated anti Semites like Jihad Sherri. Their hatred is religious based.


----------



## MJB12741

But why does she have to use Jesus to try to defend her hatred for his people who Jesus loved?





Roudy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri could been the right hand man of the KKK Grand Wizard, "she coulda been somebody, she coulda been a contender".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sure sucks the big one at 'evangelizing'...  I heard she's been boinkin' a guy for decades, and STILL hasn't made any headway on his conversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Jihad Sherri is evangelizing. She just posts irrelevant verses when she finds herself in a hole, which is quite often. Even in other threads where the discussion has no religious overtone, as soon as she looses the debate, she starts rambling biblical verses, as if she's possessed. I find this to be a common phenomenon among dedicated anti Semites like Jihad Sherri. Their hatred is religious based.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I give you the words of Jesus to the people He loved

I say these same words to you. 


33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway





MJB12741 said:


> But why does she have to use Jesus to try to defend her hatred for his people who Jesus loved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> She sure sucks the big one at 'evangelizing'...  I heard she's been boinkin' a guy for decades, and STILL hasn't made any headway on his conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jihad Sherri is evangelizing. She just posts irrelevant verses when she finds herself in a hole, which is quite often. Even in other threads where the discussion has no religious overtone, as soon as she looses the debate, she starts rambling biblical verses, as if she's possessed. I find this to be a common phenomenon among dedicated anti Semites like Jihad Sherri. Their hatred is religious based.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

The only one here who's been slandering Jesus has been the sherrithing, with her hypocrisy.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> But why does she have to use Jesus to try to defend her hatred for his people who Jesus loved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> She sure sucks the big one at 'evangelizing'...  I heard she's been boinkin' a guy for decades, and STILL hasn't made any headway on his conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jihad Sherri is evangelizing. She just posts irrelevant verses when she finds herself in a hole, which is quite often. Even in other threads where the discussion has no religious overtone, as soon as she looses the debate, she starts rambling biblical verses, as if she's possessed. I find this to be a common phenomenon among dedicated anti Semites like Jihad Sherri. Their hatred is religious based.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As you can see, with Jihad Sherri, Jesus wasn't even a Jew, had nothing to do with the Old Testament, his "people" weren't the Jews, and he did not live in the kingdom of Judeah. All of which are the exact opposite of the truth. 

Muslims anti Semites also use their religion to justify their hatreds. Many times I've heard Muslims say "Jews of Medina betrayed Mohammad and he taught them a good lesson by slaughtering them". Of course nothing like that happened. Mohammad attacked and slaughtered the Jews because they refused to submit to him and his "religion" he stole their wealth and used that to finance his other invasions and massacres.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus preached The Gospel given to Him by God to preach.
> 
> The point I was making from even early in His Ministry He had separated Himself from Jewish teachings of others He lived among.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 23, Jesus speaks of Galilee where He lived, and He calls teaching in the synagogues there "teaching in their synagogues."
> 
> And reading a Commentary, I read "teaching in their synagogues" was an activity open to any competent layman. Jesus was never part of the reigning religious establishment and did not even have formal training as a teacher/rabbi He knew what He knew from God the Father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'reigning religious establishment' would have been the Sadducees, the priests - who at that time were quislings, Roman appointees.
> 
> There was, at that time, a tension between the priests and the teachers.  And for Jesus to have become bar mitzvah, he'd have had to receive formal training 'as a teacher' - for a bar mitzvah demonstrates their 'adult' status by *leading the service*, in addition to correctly reading the portion of the Torah for that service.
> 
> One can read a lot of idiotic ideas about Judaism of the Second Temple period in Christian 'commentaries'......  I recall seeing one idiot 'preacher' presuming to show on TV how if you killed another person, they tied his corpse to your back so everyone would know.   (Never-mind that Judaism requires burial within 24 hours - excepting the Sabbath - and that one of the ways to be ritually unclean and need to make an offering at the Temple was to have touched a corpse!)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Since you remain totally ignorant about what those teachings *were* - logically you can have no knowledge of where Jesus' teachings can have been any different.  He certainly wasn't teaching the Trinity, nor the Immaculate Conception, nor any number of other Christian doctrines found in the various Creeds!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I give you Jesus words.

Choose.

Do you accept Jesus as who He is or do you continue in your disbelief?


33*&#8220;You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway





MHunterB said:


> The only one here who's been slandering Jesus has been the sherrithing, with her hypocrisy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words, He says who He is.

Choose.

Do you accept Him for who He is ?

Or do you choose to continue in your disbelief?

John 3

For God So Loved the World

16*For*hGod so loved*ithe world,9jthat he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*kperish but have eternal life.*17*For*lGod did not send his Son into the world*mto condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.18*nWhoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*obelieved in the name of the only Son of God.*19*pAnd this is the judgment:*qthe light has come into the world, and*rpeople loved the darkness rather than the light because*stheir works were evil.*20*tFor everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*ulest his works should be exposed.*21*But whoever*vdoes what is true*wcomes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - ESVBible.org - Now there was a man of the Pharisees named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews. This man came to Jesus...



Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why does she have to use Jesus to try to defend her hatred for his people who Jesus loved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jihad Sherri is evangelizing. She just posts irrelevant verses when she finds herself in a hole, which is quite often. Even in other threads where the discussion has no religious overtone, as soon as she looses the debate, she starts rambling biblical verses, as if she's possessed. I find this to be a common phenomenon among dedicated anti Semites like Jihad Sherri. Their hatred is religious based.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, with Jihad Sherri, Jesus wasn't even a Jew, had nothing to do with the Old Testament, his "people" weren't the Jews, and he did not live in the kingdom of Judeah. All of which are the exact opposite of the truth.
> 
> Muslims anti Semites also use their religion to justify their hatreds. Many times I've heard Muslims say "Jews of Medina betrayed Mohammad and he taught them a good lesson by slaughtering them". Of course nothing like that happened. Mohammad attacked and slaughtered the Jews because they refused to submit to him and his "religion" he stole their wealth and used that to finance his other invasions and massacres.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I give you the words of Jesus to the people He loved
> 
> I say these same words to you.
> 
> 
> 33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why does she have to use Jesus to try to defend her hatred for his people who Jesus loved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jihad Sherri is evangelizing. She just posts irrelevant verses when she finds herself in a hole, which is quite often. Even in other threads where the discussion has no religious overtone, as soon as she looses the debate, she starts rambling biblical verses, as if she's possessed. I find this to be a common phenomenon among dedicated anti Semites like Jihad Sherri. Their hatred is religious based.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As I said before, Al that one needs to do is click on her link and read on to see that the text undermines her whole claim.  Jesus was not talking about the Jews here, but the scribes and the Pharisees whom he was upset at. 

23 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye pay tithe of mint and anise and cummin, and have omitted the weightier matters of the law, judgment, mercy, and faith: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.

And that verse in itself a Zionist verse. 

 "How often have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;

Who are the Children of Jerusalem?  THE JEWS.  So Jesus was a concerned Jew, a Zionist, who blamed the scribes and the Pharisee leadership, for the condition their nation was in. 

You know what that's like?  Publicans blaming the democrats for fucking up America, or vice versa. LOL


----------



## MHunterB

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's against SherriMunnerlyn's religion to post anywhere at all apart from the Middle East forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he even knows there are other forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might do her good to have a look at the more light-hearted forums on here.  It would be nice to see another side of Sherri, one that is not obsessed.
Click to expand...


I don't think there IS another side


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught from the beginning of His Ministry, the Gospel of the Kingdom.

Learn to read English




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus preached The Gospel given to Him by God to preach.
> 
> The point I was making from even early in His Ministry He had separated Himself from Jewish teachings of others He lived among.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'reigning religious establishment' would have been the Sadducees, the priests - who at that time were quislings, Roman appointees.
> 
> There was, at that time, a tension between the priests and the teachers.  And for Jesus to have become bar mitzvah, he'd have had to receive formal training 'as a teacher' - for a bar mitzvah demonstrates their 'adult' status by *leading the service*, in addition to correctly reading the portion of the Torah for that service.
> 
> One can read a lot of idiotic ideas about Judaism of the Second Temple period in Christian 'commentaries'......  I recall seeing one idiot 'preacher' presuming to show on TV how if you killed another person, they tied his corpse to your back so everyone would know.   (Never-mind that Judaism requires burial within 24 hours - excepting the Sabbath - and that one of the ways to be ritually unclean and need to make an offering at the Temple was to have touched a corpse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you remain totally ignorant about what those teachings *were* - logically you can have no knowledge of where Jesus' teachings can have been any different.  He certainly wasn't teaching the Trinity, nor the Immaculate Conception, nor any number of other Christian doctrines found in the various Creeds!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

16*For*hGod so loved*ithe world,9jthat he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*kperish but have eternal life.*17*For*lGod did not send his Son into the world*mto condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.18*nWhoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*obelieved in the name of the only Son of God.*19*pAnd this is the judgment:*qthe light has come into the world, and*rpeople loved the darkness rather than the light because*stheir works were evil.*20*tFor everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*ulest his works should be exposed.*21*But whoever*vdoes what is true*wcomes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - ESVBible.org - Now there was a man of the Pharisees named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews. This man came to Jesus...






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give you the words of Jesus to the people He loved
> 
> I say these same words to you.
> 
> 
> 33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why does she have to use Jesus to try to defend her hatred for his people who Jesus loved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before, Al that one needs to do is click on her link and read on to see that the text undermines her whole claim.  Jesus was not talking about the Jews here, but the scribes and the Pharisees whom he was upset at.
> 
> 23 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye pay tithe of mint and anise and cummin, and have omitted the weightier matters of the law, judgment, mercy, and faith: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.
> 
> And that verse in itself a Zionist verse.
> 
> "How often have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Who are the Children of Jerusalem?  THE JEWS.  So Jesus was a concerned Jew, a Zionist, who blamed the scribes and the Pharisee leadership, for the condition their nation was in.
> 
> You know what that's like?  Publicans blaming the democrats for fucking up America, or vice versa. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

I think Sherri is the same kind of Pharisee Jesus would be upset at. One who takes the words of the faith, mutilates it, lies about it, and uses it to justify her hatred.


----------



## MHunterB

It's like the poor bint imagines the Bible verses are some kind of magic formula:  I daresay the sherriKKKins fantasizes that if she just keeps posting the same verses over and over and over and over, with her 'command' (*SNARK!*) that people 'choose', it actually has any influence.

She's ignoring quite a few chapters of her own Christian NT Bible - not to mention that in the above instance, she's treating Bible verses as though those are Divine.   

 I very much disagree that ANY poster here is mocking Jesus - aside from the sherriliar, which seems to have confused itself with being Jesus.


----------



## Hossfly

dreolin said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri would like us to believe Jesus wasn't a Jew who taught from the Bible.  He was a Palestinian who taught from the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
Click to expand...

You want to run things here, then run for election. I'll give you a vote.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he even knows there are other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might do her good to have a look at the more light-hearted forums on here.  It would be nice to see another side of Sherri, one that is not obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there IS another side
Click to expand...

This is her good side. Just imagine having to be around this crazy woman in real life.  Ha ha ha. The thought alone is horrifying.


----------



## MHunterB

Maybe the HAMAS shill should take its own 'advice' and learn some English - and basic logic.
  'Different' is a comparative:  it is *impossible*  to compare to unknown content.  ONLY a person who has knowledge of *both* mainstream Jewish theology of the period AND of Jesus' teachings would have any chance of being able to make the comparison.   While GoMT may claim there were differences, it does not specify what those were:  there is no statement that 'the Gospel of the Kingdom' was completely unknown in Jewish thought.

I see the speculation below as EXACTLY 'putting in my own thoughts and desires' by the sherriturdsucker, rather than any attempt at understanding.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught from the beginning of His Ministry, the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> Learn to read English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus preached The Gospel given to Him by God to preach.
> 
> The point I was making from even early in His Ministry He had separated Himself from Jewish teachings of others He lived among.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you remain totally ignorant about what those teachings *were* - logically you can have no knowledge of where Jesus' teachings can have been any different.  He certainly wasn't teaching the Trinity, nor the Immaculate Conception, nor any number of other Christian doctrines found in the various Creeds!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I give you Jesus words.
> 
> Choose.
> 
> Do you accept Jesus as who He is or do you continue in your disbelief?
> 
> 
> 33*&#8220;You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here who's been slandering Jesus has been the sherrithing, with her hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

Those two verses show that Jesus was preaching to Jews. Sherria says Jesus had nothing to do with Jews or Zionists. Make up your feeble mind as to whether he was a Jew or not. He certainly was not a Christian or a Muslum as neither of those religions existed at the time. And BTW, Jesus was a Zionist whether you like it or not, heathen.


----------



## Bloodrock44

How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and celebrate the death of a human being. Says she thinks it's funny, condemn the person to hell, thanks God for killing them and then turn around and talk about the love of Jesus? What a fucking heretic.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was never a Pharisee and He never says He was a Pharisee. Throughout the Gospels,  He is constantly criticizing the Pharisees.
> 
> And learn English, Jesus preached the gospel of the kingdom, not the OT or the return of the Jews.  That would make no sense, the Jews were there. The fact is they were forced out of Jerusalem and the Temple destroyed in 70 AD because of their disbelief in Jesus, because of their rejection of Jesus as Messiah.. See Matthew 23.
> 
> Do you understand English?
> 
> The words you claim are written are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the Matthew verse establish He did not teach in His own synagogues,  it also establishes what He did at the synagogues was different from the established Jewish rabbis.
> 
> He preached "the gospel of the kingdom."
> 
> That is The Gospel spoken of in John 3:16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as Christianity is split into different sects so is Judaism, and as a itinerant rabbi he would teach the religion of his people in the synagogues and temples of Israel. The Synagogues were not ran by the Pharisees but by another sect at the time so what he taught would be different to what the others taught. He taught dissention and treason according to the views of the religious elite of the time which is why they persecuted him and had him crucified. How would you view a Southern Baptist travelling preacher who will speak his Christian views in any church that let, because that is just what Jesus did.
> 
> So we have established that he was a Jew, an itinerant rabbi teacher and taught the Jewish O.T coupled with the belief in the return of Israel and the Jews. Now what does this all boil down to at the end of the day.             A belief in ZIONISM
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Nor does he say that he isn't a Pharisee, but he follows the Pharisee code.  The gospel of the KIngdom was non other than the Jewish Tanaka which became the O.T. Try reading your Bible again and this time take in what is written in exodus and how the tribes of Israel are forcibly moved of their land and told they will one day return.   The gospel according to John was not the words of Jesus, if it was then it would be the gospel according to Jesus.    Like the posts by you are not written by Ariel Sharron are they, yet other people could claim that they were in 300 years time.

 A simple question for you to find the answer to in the Bible, and it is there if you look, "In what year was Jesus Crucified" ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in Jesus and you reject Him




Roudy said:


> I think Sherri is the same kind of Pharisee Jesus would be upset at. One who takes the words of the faith, mutilates it, lies about it, and uses it to justify her hatred.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He is the Son of God.

And He says all are condemed, including all Pharisees , who continue in their disbelief of Him.

He follows no Pharisee code, no matter how often ZIONIST scum  like  you repeat such slanders . 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was never a Pharisee and He never says He was a Pharisee. Throughout the Gospels,  He is constantly criticizing the Pharisees.
> 
> And learn English, Jesus preached the gospel of the kingdom, not the OT or the return of the Jews.  That would make no sense, the Jews were there. The fact is they were forced out of Jerusalem and the Temple destroyed in 70 AD because of their disbelief in Jesus, because of their rejection of Jesus as Messiah.. See Matthew 23.
> 
> Do you understand English?
> 
> The words you claim are written are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as Christianity is split into different sects so is Judaism, and as a itinerant rabbi he would teach the religion of his people in the synagogues and temples of Israel. The Synagogues were not ran by the Pharisees but by another sect at the time so what he taught would be different to what the others taught. He taught dissention and treason according to the views of the religious elite of the time which is why they persecuted him and had him crucified. How would you view a Southern Baptist travelling preacher who will speak his Christian views in any church that let, because that is just what Jesus did.
> 
> So we have established that he was a Jew, an itinerant rabbi teacher and taught the Jewish O.T coupled with the belief in the return of Israel and the Jews. Now what does this all boil down to at the end of the day.             A belief in ZIONISM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does he say that he isn't a Pharisee, but he follows the Pharisee code.  The gospel of the KIngdom was non other than the Jewish Tanaka which became the O.T. Try reading your Bible again and this time take in what is written in exodus and how the tribes of Israel are forcibly moved of their land and told they will one day return.   The gospel according to John was not the words of Jesus, if it was then it would be the gospel according to Jesus.    Like the posts by you are not written by Ariel Sharron are they, yet other people could claim that they were in 300 years time.
> 
> A simple question for you to find the answer to in the Bible, and it is there if you look, "In what year was Jesus Crucified" ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was never a Pharisee and He never says He was a Pharisee. Throughout the Gospels,  He is constantly criticizing the Pharisees.
> 
> And learn English, Jesus preached the gospel of the kingdom, not the OT or the return of the Jews.  That would make no sense, the Jews were there. The fact is they were forced out of Jerusalem and the Temple destroyed in 70 AD because of their disbelief in Jesus, because of their rejection of Jesus as Messiah.. See Matthew 23.
> 
> Do you understand English?
> 
> The words you claim are written are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does he say that he isn't a Pharisee, but he follows the Pharisee code.  The gospel of the KIngdom was non other than the Jewish Tanaka which became the O.T. Try reading your Bible again and this time take in what is written in exodus and how the tribes of Israel are forcibly moved of their land and told they will one day return.   The gospel according to John was not the words of Jesus, if it was then it would be the gospel according to Jesus.    Like the posts by you are not written by Ariel Sharron are they, yet other people could claim that they were in 300 years time.
> 
> A simple question for you to find the answer to in the Bible, and it is there if you look, "In what year was Jesus Crucified" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One of many kindergarten playground taunts the Heide spouts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and reject the Truth of the words Jesus speaks in John 3:16.

Belief in Jesus and His words defines a Christian.





Bloodrock44 said:


> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and celebrate the death of a human being. Says she thinks it's funny, condemn the person to hell, thanks God for killing them and then turn around and talk about the love of Jesus? What a fucking heretic.


----------



## MHunterB

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does he say that he isn't a Pharisee, but he follows the Pharisee code.  The gospel of the KIngdom was non other than the Jewish Tanaka which became the O.T. Try reading your Bible again and this time take in what is written in exodus and how the tribes of Israel are forcibly moved of their land and told they will one day return.   The gospel according to John was not the words of Jesus, if it was then it would be the gospel according to Jesus.    Like the posts by you are not written by Ariel Sharron are they, yet other people could claim that they were in 300 years time.
> 
> A simple question for you to find the answer to in the Bible, and it is there if you look, "In what year was Jesus Crucified" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of many kindergarten playground taunts the Heide spouts.
Click to expand...


You mean the Heide ho' , don't you?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and reject the Truth of the words Jesus speaks in John 3:16.
> 
> Belief in Jesus and His words defines a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and celebrate the death of a human being. Says she thinks it's funny, condemn the person to hell, thanks God for killing them and then turn around and talk about the love of Jesus? What a fucking heretic.
Click to expand...

Bloodrock did not reject anything, Heide. He is a devout Christian and you ain't. You be a flaming hypocrite.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in Jesus and you reject Him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sherri is the same kind of Pharisee Jesus would be upset at. One who takes the words of the faith, mutilates it, lies about it, and uses it to justify her hatred.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M]Laugh harder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and reject the Truth of the words Jesus speaks in John 3:16.
> 
> Belief in Jesus and His words defines a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and celebrate the death of a human being. Says she thinks it's funny, condemn the person to hell, thanks God for killing them and then turn around and talk about the love of Jesus? What a fucking heretic.
Click to expand...


You heretic and liar! Bring up one post where I reject the words of Jesus! For the record, I believe every word in the New Testament. But unlike a heretic like you, I also believe every word in the Old, which were the scriptures Jesus taught. To say the words of God are not true makes you a spawn of Satan. If you are going to make accusations, you satanic hellhound, then post your proof. The readers can decide for themselves and they can see you are a liar and a hypocrite.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give you Jesus words.
> 
> Choose.
> 
> Do you accept Jesus as who He is or do you continue in your disbelief?
> 
> 
> 33*&#8220;You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*&#8220;Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;[c]&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here who's been slandering Jesus has been the sherrithing, with her hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those two verses show that Jesus was preaching to Jews. Sherria says Jesus had nothing to do with Jews or Zionists. Make up your feeble mind as to whether he was a Jew or not. He certainly was not a Christian or a Muslum as neither of those religions existed at the time. And BTW, Jesus was a Zionist whether you like it or not, heathen.
Click to expand...

Exactly, if anything, the second verse shows Jesus concerned for his nation and his people, and blames the leadership for it.  The Jews were under occupation, and when times are tough, a lot of finger pointing occurs. In ancient times, the culture was to always find a religious reason for why a people are suffering. 

But the fact that Jesus speaks of Jerusalem and it's children the Jews in this way, shows his love for Israel and his people.  Jesus was 100% a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He clearly says He speaks to all in Jerusalem there and by extension He today speaks to all persons, Salvation comes with belief in Jesus.

So, what is your choice, heaven or hell?




Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give you Jesus words.
> 
> Choose.
> 
> Do you accept Jesus as who He is or do you continue in your disbelief?
> 
> 
> 33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Those two verses show that Jesus was preaching to Jews. Sherria says Jesus had nothing to do with Jews or Zionists. Make up your feeble mind as to whether he was a Jew or not. He certainly was not a Christian or a Muslum as neither of those religions existed at the time. And BTW, Jesus was a Zionist whether you like it or not, heathen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, if anything, the second verse shows Jesus concerned for his nation and his people, and blames the leadership for it.  The Jews were under occupation, and when times are tough, a lot of finger pointing occurs. In ancient times, the culture was to always find a religious reason for why a people are suffering.
> 
> But the fact that Jesus speaks of Jerusalem and it's children the Jews in this way, shows his love for Israel and his people.  Jesus was 100% a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think sherri is the same kind of pharisee jesus would be upset at. One who takes the words of the faith, mutilates it, lies about it, and uses it to justify her hatred.
Click to expand...




no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He is the Son of God.
> 
> And He says all are condemed, including all Pharisees , who continue in their disbelief of Him.
> 
> He follows no Pharisee code, no matter how often ZIONIST scum  like  you repeat such slanders .
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was never a Pharisee and He never says He was a Pharisee. Throughout the Gospels,  He is constantly criticizing the Pharisees.
> 
> And learn English, Jesus preached the gospel of the kingdom, not the OT or the return of the Jews.  That would make no sense, the Jews were there. The fact is they were forced out of Jerusalem and the Temple destroyed in 70 AD because of their disbelief in Jesus, because of their rejection of Jesus as Messiah.. See Matthew 23.
> 
> Do you understand English?
> 
> The words you claim are written are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does he say that he isn't a Pharisee, but he follows the Pharisee code.  The gospel of the KIngdom was non other than the Jewish Tanaka which became the O.T. Try reading your Bible again and this time take in what is written in exodus and how the tribes of Israel are forcibly moved of their land and told they will one day return.   The gospel according to John was not the words of Jesus, if it was then it would be the gospel according to Jesus.    Like the posts by you are not written by Ariel Sharron are they, yet other people could claim that they were in 300 years time.
> 
> A simple question for you to find the answer to in the Bible, and it is there if you look, "In what year was Jesus Crucified" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Why don't you try reading your Bible instead of going to some hate site for your information. 

 He followed the Pharisee code because it said go out and teach the people. He also told of the destruction of the Temple and the rebirth of Israel.

Now have you found the date yet when he died, and how long after the destruction of the Temple it took place ?


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and reject the Truth of the words Jesus speaks in John 3:16.
> 
> Belief in Jesus and His words defines a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can a person claim to be a Christian and celebrate the death of a human being. Says she thinks it's funny, condemn the person to hell, thanks God for killing them and then turn around and talk about the love of Jesus? What a fucking heretic.
Click to expand...




What proof do you have that they are his actual words then, and not the words of another person. If he spoke the words you allege in John 3:16 then it would be Jesus 3:16


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _"He clearly says He speaks to all in Jerusalem there and by extension He today speaks to all persons, Salvation comes with belief in Jesus. So, what is your choice, heaven or hell?"_


I seriously doubt that Jesus of Nazareth meant to say that Good People who adhere to other belief-systems cannot attain Paradise (Heaven) without subscribing to his version of spirituality.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in who Jesus says He was, I keep giving you His words and you keep rejecting them. 




Phoenall said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think sherri is the same kind of pharisee jesus would be upset at. One who takes the words of the faith, mutilates it, lies about it, and uses it to justify her hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus brethren are those who accept Jesus as the Son of God.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in who Jesus says He was, I keep giving you His words and you keep rejecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who are you to judge everyone you talk to? You a preacher, Heide?


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think sherri is the same kind of pharisee jesus would be upset at. One who takes the words of the faith, mutilates it, lies about it, and uses it to justify her hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
Click to expand...


How to people following Jesus' inclusion of all people and spirit of forgiveness find so much hate for others and presume they and only they will be saved through Jesus?  Such people make a mockery of his ministry and sacrifice.  Even people that don't believe that Jesus was the "son" of god still admire his teachings and approach caring for all mankind.
Why are there so many bible trumpeters using Jesus to attack others?


----------



## dreolin

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did not teach from the Bible.... just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this God damned thread should be in the Religion/Ethics forum...just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to run things here, then run for election. I'll give you a vote.
Click to expand...


Sure, let's discuss it on this thread, or better yet, we could talk about auctioning off the killing of the  black rhino who can't get it up anymore. This is the right forum, isn't it?

I had a good friend from Namibia. who birrowed my copy of the Battle of Algeirs.

I see a lot of similarities between an impotent black rhinos and Jesus and both of them being executed for money.

Namibia is in the mideast, isn't it.

Actually, I am beginning to see a lot of similarites between Sherri and the black rhino...except the black rhino knew when to quit.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in who Jesus says He was, I keep giving you His words and you keep rejecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Not once have you given his words and you know this as fact. What you have given is another persons third or fourth hand version of events written many centuries after Jesus died. Why are the greek ramblings of a roman soldier the accepted words of Jesus if the soldier was born 300 years after Jesus died. 

Now post the gospel according to Jesus written in the English language while he was still alive. When you cant it will show that you are out of your depth when it comes to debating theological matters.


----------



## MHunterB

NO.  We're just rejecting *you* as anyone truly associated with Jesus or his teachings.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in who Jesus says He was, I keep giving you His words and you keep rejecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Black phocids are quite rare, aren't they?


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe in jesus and you reject him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How to people following Jesus' inclusion of all people and spirit of forgiveness find so much hate for others and presume they and only they will be saved through Jesus?  Such people make a mockery of his ministry and sacrifice.  Even people that don't believe that Jesus was the "son" of god still admire his teachings and approach caring for all mankind.
> Why are there so many bible trumpeters using Jesus to attack others?
Click to expand...

Unimaginative Uber-Literalists who can't see beyond the verbiage in order to assess its intent 2000 years ago and its applicability and utility 2000 years after the words were uttered?

People trapped in what I amateurishly and loosely call a '_hyper-literal_' condition strike me as unimaginative dullards and drudges and drones who hardly ever think outside the box or have an original thought and who find it virtually impossible to adapt old understandings to a present-day context.

You know... the kind of folks who would be more comfortable and better-equipped living in the 7th or 8th century - out on the sands, perhaps, in this case - rather than the 21st.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"He clearly says He speaks to all in Jerusalem there and by extension He today speaks to all persons, Salvation comes with belief in Jesus. So, what is your choice, heaven or hell?"_
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that Jesus of Nazareth meant to say that Good People who adhere to other belief-systems cannot attain Paradise (Heaven) without subscribing to his version of spirituality.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Your work and your deeds should be the criteria, regardless of religion or race.


----------



## MJB12741

She already does live in the 7th or 8th century.  That's what makes her so much fun for us who live in the 21st century.




Q[UOTE=Kondor3;8450905]





aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to people following Jesus' inclusion of all people and spirit of forgiveness find so much hate for others and presume they and only they will be saved through Jesus?  Such people make a mockery of his ministry and sacrifice.  Even people that don't believe that Jesus was the "son" of god still admire his teachings and approach caring for all mankind.
> Why are there so many bible trumpeters using Jesus to attack others?
Click to expand...

Unimaginative Uber-Literalists who can't see beyond the verbiage in order to assess its intent 2000 years ago and its applicability and utility 2000 years after the words were uttered?

People trapped in what I amateurishly and loosely call a '_hyper-literal_' condition strike me as unimaginative dullards and drudges and drones who hardly ever think outside the box or have an original thought and who find it virtually impossible to adapt old understandings to a present-day context.

You know... the kind of folks who would be more comfortable and better-equipped living in the 7th or 8th century - out on the sands, perhaps, in this case - rather than the 21st.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> NO.  We're just rejecting *you* as anyone truly associated with Jesus or his teachings.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in who Jesus says He was, I keep giving you His words and you keep rejecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont, you believe in a warped and twisted extremist version of the teachings of christ. This shows when you treat his people with the utmost hatred and spite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As a matter of fact Jihad Sherri and her kin which comprise of Neo Nazis, White Supremacists, Skinheads, etc, are the abomination and not the norm in Christianity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry. 



Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho

By:*Yohanna Katanacho


Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).

Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho



But, Mrs. Sherri, you and your Iranian gang worship a meteorite.  If that is what floats your boat, go for it.  Meanwhile, Mrs. Sherri is so busy talking about Zionists that she has not a moment to spare to talk about all those Christians being murdered in the Middle East even though this is actually a Middle East forum and she does claim that she is a "Christian."


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho


yup, and she quotes a scumbag who is regularly quoted in Islamist and Arab sites.  What a surprise.


----------



## Roudy

Poor Jihad Sherri, just can't handle the fact that vast majority of American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly.


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Let the truth be known to all.


LiveLeak.com - Muslims Worship A Few Meteorite Fragments






Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Mrs. Sherri, you and your Iranian gang worship a meteorite.  If that is what floats your boat, go for it.  Meanwhile, Mrs. Sherri is so busy talking about Zionists that she has not a moment to spare to talk about all those Christians being murdered in the Middle East even though this is actually a Middle East forum and she does claim that she is a "Christian."
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Does Jihad Sherri realize that the Founding Fathers of this great nation were all Christian Zionists?  

Oh gawd, why is it always the dumbass morons that end up being anti semites?

Anti semitism is a mental disease.


----------



## MJB12741

I find it interesting how Israel's greatest enemies like her from without are also the USA's greatest enemies from within.


----------



## MHunterB

And you don't think that website you're using as a source is the least bit biased?  BTW, what are you (ab)using as your definition of 'theologian'?
Need I remind you that Lamarck and Lysenko were both considered 'scientists'?
Not to mention that the 'reviewer' is a Palestinian "activist" - so of course he has represents a totally objective  POV on the topic, LOL!

If one takes ANY good idea to an extreme, it becomes corrupted - but that goes for one's own ideology as well. Both the 'Shepherds' Chapel' and the 'Westboro Baptist Church' are convinced they represent sound Christianity:  do you think they do, l'il sherrithing?



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism &#8220;has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity&#8221; (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho


----------



## MJB12741

Is there ANY CHRISTIAN HERE who agrees with Sherri's take on Jesus?  Christians only please reply.


----------



## aris2chat

Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.  
Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.


You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?


----------



## Hossfly

mhunterb said:


> black phocids are quite rare, aren't they?


As MJB sez : Cleaver!


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?
Click to expand...


Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho


Those are some more geniuses who need to get a real job.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
Click to expand...

But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?  

Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The words are clear, Jesus says He is the Son of God in John 3:16, He nowhere says He is a Zionist, and He clearly says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Him.

How long will you be rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Him?

The lie in the thread title lies not just in stating Jesus was a Zionist, but in stating Jesus "was" .

Jesus is the life and the truth and the way.

Jesus is the Son of God.

Jesus is Messiah.

Jesus is the only way to the Father.

Jesus is Lord and Saviour to those who call on His name and believe in Him.

And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.




MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANY CHRISTIAN HERE who agrees with Sherri's take on Jesus?  Christians only please reply.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.

Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.



Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They are Jesus words.

How long do you plan to keep slandering Jesus and continuing in your disbelief of Him?

Hell awaits those who do not believe.



aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
Click to expand...


----------



## freedombecki

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism &#8220;has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity&#8221; (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some more geniuses who need to get a real job.
Click to expand...

Where they're wrong is that Christ was first a teacher among the Jews, but that he also had a heart for those of other backgrounds, as the story of the woman by the well whose deeds Christ gave her a recitation of correctly, yet gave her a command she likely heeded to "go and sin no more." Peter's revelation of this meaning was his dream of the table of unclean meats that were now acceptable, which he interpreted to mean all human beings, even those who were not born as Jews, were welcome to God's banquet if they followed Christ's teachings which were based absolutely on Old Testament books. They still went to Synagogues and taught scriptures in Christ's manner of interpreting God's commands and love for all humankind. Sometimes they were tortured, jailed, and killed for saying so. Many in the region made spectacles of feeding the new disciples to hungry lions, or used as easy kills for new gladiators, fighting the unskilled men given weapons to the death, which usually went well for the newbie gladiators and poorly for the Christians. The upper classes were not too concerned about Christians until Constantine, Emperor of the Roman Empire from 307-337AD, adopted Christianity and unified believers starting in 325 at the council of Nicaea in Turkey, which was opened by Constantine and attended by all Bishops in the realm. Somewhere along the line, the mission to go into Jewish Synagogues was abandoned, but often in some special communities, Synagogues will have a day of sharing with a Christian church or churches of different denominations as a good will in the community effort. I think that's really nice and was blessed to live in in a Wyoming community that did just that for many years.  It kind of makes you feel a brotherhood with the Community of believers in God.

 The brotherhood of mankind is a far cry from idolatry, imho.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.

And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.

He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?



aris2chat said:


> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.
> 
> Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
> 
> 
> 
> But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri, terrorist ass licker posing as a Christian while spitting hate and venom, do you deny your claim that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?  

It's right here in this thread, if you'd like I can repost your claim.

Hellbound fraudster.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where you are wrong is in omitting the fact that Salvation comes only through belief in Him.

That is what Jesus says in John 3:16 and throughout The Gospels.



freedombecki said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Christian theologian calls Christian Zionism Idolatry.
> 
> Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> By:*Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> Paas concludes that Christian Zionism is the golden calf of ancient Israel, a self-made god, in rebellion against the true God (p. 108). He adds that Christian Zionism &#8220;has to be considered as a heterodox expression of Christianity&#8221; (p. 108). He believes that it is a heresy that decentralizes Christ even gets rid of him (p. 108).
> 
> Come And See - Christian Zionism Examined by Steven Paas - Rev. Dr. Yohanna Katanacho
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some more geniuses who need to get a real job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where they're wrong is that Christ was first a teacher among the Jews, but that he also had a heart for those of other backgrounds, as the story of the woman by the well whose deeds Christ gave her a recitation of correctly, yet gave her a command she likely heeded to "go and sin no more." Peter's revelation of this meaning was his dream of the table of unclean meats that were now acceptable, which he interpreted to mean all human beings, even those who were not born as Jews, were welcome to God's banquet if they followed Christ's teachings which were based absolutely on Old Testament books. They still went to Synagogues and taught scriptures in Christ's manner of interpreting God's commands and love for all humankind. Sometimes they were tortured, jailed, and killed for saying so. Many in the region made spectacles of feeding the new disciples to hungry lions, or used as easy kills for new gladiators, fighting the unskilled men given weapons to the death, which usually went well for the newbie gladiators and poorly for the Christians. The upper classes were not too concerned about Christians until Constantine, Emperor of the Roman Empire from 307-337AD, adopted Christianity and unified believers starting in 325 at  the council of Nicaea in Turkey, which was opened by Constantine and attended by all Bishops in the realm.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slanderer, I never said Jesus said those words, I said those words.

Can you read English, Jesus slanderer?

And anyone with a brain can see The Bible has two parts, The Old Testament and The New Testament, and anyone with a brain knows believers in Jesus believe in The New Testament.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.
> 
> Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jihad Sherri, terrorist ass licker posing as a Christian, while spitting hate and venom, do you deny your claim that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> It's right here in this thread, if you'd like I can repost your claim.
> 
> Hellbound fraudster.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

whack job Jihad Sherri: 





> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.



and you know this...how?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slanderer,

Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.

And Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s, over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine. 



Roudy said:


> whack job Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know this...how?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANY CHRISTIAN HERE who agrees with Sherri's take on Jesus?  Christians only please reply.



It's not her take on Jesus that's the problem. It's her belief that the Old Testament is no longer valid. I have never met a Christian who believes the Old Testament is no longer valid. It's all about the land. She is trying to justify why the Pali's should have the land and she cannot provide one biblical passage to justify it. In Deuteronomy alone God speaks over 200 times about the land he has given to Israel as an everlasting possession. This cut's Satanic Sherri to the bone because she wants her Pali buds to have it and she has to outright lie and distort scripture to meet her beliefs. For example, the apostle Paul says all Israel will be saved. Satanic Sherri says well, he's speaking of spiritual Israel. Well hell no and fuck no. If he was speaking of spiritual Israel he would have said spiritual Israel. Something of that importance would be addressed directly and not spoken of in metaphors. Jesus said the meek shall inherit the earth. Satanic Sherri outright lied and said Jesus said the meek shall inherit the "land". And since the pali's are the "meek" they will inherit the land. It all boils down to the fact that she is heavily influenced by Muslims. The bottom line is she is just your every day Jew and Israel hater.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe the words of Jesus about who He is, and Bloodrock rejects them. 

May God have mercy on your soul for your disbelief of the words of Jesus and who He says He is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus fulfills all that is written in The Old Testament.

I do not claim it no longer exists, but that Jesus is the fulfillment of all of the promises in The Old Testament.

And Jesus Himself very clearly says the meek shall inherit the land, that does not give the land to any one ethnic group. That is the only words Jesus ever speaks about the land.

Why does Bloodrock refuse to believe what Jesus says?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Bloodrock has been asked over and over and over to tell us where Jesus speaks of the secular nation Israel and he cannot.

He cannot produce words Jesus never says.

Jesus came to save man, not give land to Jews.

And that is all Zionism is , stealing land from others to give it to Jews.

Jesus never tells anyone to steal land or ethnically cleanse land.

Jesus was sent for a much bigger purpose, to reconcile all of mankind to God, who believes in Him, Jew and Gentile who believes in Jesus.

And His Kingdom who He will take all to who believe in Him is a Heavenly Kingdom where those who believe in Him shall live for Eternity.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Actually, the title of the thread should have been God Is A Zionist. Jesus does not directly address the land. Anyone who believes the land belongs to Israel is a Zionist. I did a count once of how many times in the old testament that God mentioned the land as an everlasting possession for Israel. It is over 500 times and 200 in Deuteronmy alone. For Satanic Sherri's benefit, everlasting means forever. This leaves no doubt that God is a Zionist and that is THE reason Satanic Sherri says the old testament is no longer valid. So if God is a Zionist, then of course Jesus is a Zionist. Someone needs to tell Satanic Sherri she needs to resign her membership in the Westboro Baptist church.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slanderer, I never said Jesus said those words, I said those words.
> 
> Can you read English, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> And anyone with a brain can see The Bible has two parts, The Old Testament and The New Testament, and anyone with a brain knows believers in Jesus believe in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.
> 
> Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri, terrorist ass licker posing as a Christian, while spitting hate and venom, do you deny your claim that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> It's right here in this thread, if you'd like I can repost your claim.
> 
> Hellbound fraudster.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Here are some of the Christian and Jesus-like words you spoke in this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist-55.html#post8417838

"Having just said FUCK ISRAEL, another way to view mention of Israel in The New Testament as now constituting The Church, both Jews and Gentiles accepting Jesus as Messiah."


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.
> 
> Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
> 
> 
> 
> But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If Roudy is gonna burn, we shouldn't lose the opportunity to bring marshmallows and hotdogs. We could sit around him while he burns and sing "Gimmee That Old Time Religion" and have a grand ol' Holy Rolling.
Just name the time. MJB, bring the liquid refreshments. And the dancing girls.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bloodrock has been asked over and over and over to tell us where Jesus speaks of the secular nation Israel and he cannot.
> 
> He cannot produce words Jesus never says.
> 
> Jesus came to save man, not give land to Jews.
> 
> And that is all Zionism is , stealing land from others to give it to Jews.
> 
> Jesus never tells anyone to steal land or ethnically cleanse land.
> 
> Jesus was sent for a much bigger purpose, to reconcile all of mankind to God, who believes in Him, Jew and Gentile who believes in Jesus.
> 
> And His Kingdom who He will take all to who believe in Him is a Heavenly Kingdom where those who believe in Him shall live for Eternity.


Having shown a million times that Jesus believed in every word of the Old Testament, a 100% Zionist book from which Jesus preached, you want us to show it to you a million and one times now?  For what, so you can blabber some irrelevant biblical verse again?  Ha ha ha. What a freak.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bloodrock has been asked over and over and over to tell us where Jesus speaks of the secular nation Israel and he cannot.
> 
> He cannot produce words Jesus never says.
> 
> Jesus came to save man, not give land to Jews.



Learn to read English Satanic heretic and stop dodging and deflecting. I never made the claim that Jesus addressed the land. You made the claim that the Old Testament was no longer valid. You made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. You were asked to give chapter and verse where the bible says that. All you do is dodge and deflect. Intelligent readers can see you are a lying heretic. Hell, even stupid posters can see you are a lying heretic that has too many Iranian handlers. BTW, since you post 24/7, are you the first or second shift Satanic Sherri?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.
> 
> Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Roudy is gonna burn, we shouldn't lose the opportunity to bring marshmallows and hotdogs. We could sit around him while he burns and sing "Gimmee That Old Time Religion" and have a grand ol' Holy Rolling.
> Just name the time. MJB, bring the liquid refreshments. And the dancing girls.
Click to expand...

In that case your marshmallows and hotdogs will have a smoked flavor of expensive whiskey.  LOL


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution. It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts. He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell. Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
Click to expand...

Why do you lie about me? I love Jesus the Lord with all my heart, and my neighbor as myself. I spend all my time and money on sewing for the poor, just like he commanded. I have no hatred for God's many creations, other people, and I love and talk to people who come from all perspectives here, even when they spew and lie and try to put words I never said into my mouth and other vile things.

I come from a long line of ministers and schoolmarms, Missy, and have shaken hands and broken bread with people who can also trace their family histories back to the days when Jesus laid hands on their ancestors, and the laying on of hands continued on as a special blessing to me.

You're in "everybody's going to hell but people who think like me" mode.
There are two exhortations of this error in the scriptures, one in which Christ commanded his disciplies to lay off people they didn't know preaching his precepts by name, who'd heard him and were sharing their experiences with other which put his disciples noses out of joint. The other is when he commanded his disciples to wash each others' feet just as he had done, and with as much love and kindness.

So as long as you're going to carry on with your dismissal of other believers in God, and in that important SECOND commandment, to love one's neighbors as yourself, I'm not going to worry about your false accusations spit out online with venom and spite. Got it?

God will reunify Christians and Jews when he is ready to. We are not privy to knowing the time nor the hour. God said he will never abandon Israel. God keeps his promises absolutely. I have a hunch we're not the only ones who know God. Christ is our sacrifice. He is a Jew, and was taunted on the day of his crucifixion as the King of the Jews by his soldier assassins.

 He also forgave them. They are forgiven.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The promises of the land in the Old Testament were conditional promises.

Over and over and over you see unconditional promises followed by conditional clauses. 

Genesis 17:8 describes the land as an everlasting possession.

Genesis 17:9, 14 makes that promise conditional. 

Joshua 1:2-5 Unconditional promise

Joshua 1:7-8 Conditional clause

Residence in the land was always conditional.

And there are Blessings for Obedience Deuteronomy 28:1-3. 7, 10

And there are curses for disobedience Deuteronomy 28:15-16, 25, 63-64


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe the words of Jesus about who He is, and Bloodrock rejects them.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul for your disbelief of the words of Jesus and who He says He is.



One more time you satanic heretic. Why do you have to outright lie? The readers remember when I said I believe every word in the New Testament. I believe the words of Jesus and who he says he is. I believe every word in the Old Testament and YOU are the satanic heretic who says God is a liar by denying the word of God in the Old Testament. The readers are intelligent enough to know that a true Christian does not celebrate the death of a human being nor thinks it's "funny" when someone dies. True Christians do not "Thank God" for a human beings death. You fool no one you imp of Satan!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Are you and Aris2chat the same poster?

Why do you accuse me of saying to you words I said to another?



freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution. It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts. He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell. Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie about me? I love Jesus the Lord with all my heart, and my neighbor as myself. I spend all my time and money on sewing for the poor, just like he commanded. I have no hatred for God's many creations, other people, and I love and talk to people who come from all perspectives here, even when they spew and lie and try to put words I never said into my mouth and other vile things.
> 
> I come from a long line of ministers and schoolmarms, Missy, and have shaken hands and broken bread with people who can also trace their family histories back to the days when Jesus laid hands on their ancestors, and the laying on of hands continued on as a special blessing to me.
> 
> You're in "everybody's going to hell but people who think like me" mode.
> There are two exhortations of this error in the scriptures, one in which Christ commanded his disciplies to lay off people they didn't know preaching his precepts by name, who'd heard him and were sharing their experiences with other which put his disciples noses out of joint. The other is when he commanded his disciples to wash each others' feet just as he had done, and with as much love and kindness.
> 
> So as long as you're going to carry on with your dismissal of other believers in God, and in that important SECOND commandment, to love one's neighbors as yourself, I'm not going to worry about your false accusations spit out online with venom and spite. Got it?
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  How's about I bring Sherri to do Fatima's Couchee Couchee for us to enjoy?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxZoXJBILbc]Little Egypt 1896 - YouTube[/ame]




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer Roudy,  keep on with those lies.
> 
> Go on and keep slandering Jesus,  with each slanderous lie your time to burn draws closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Jihad Sherri told us that Jesus said "out with the Old and in with the New"?
> 
> Could it be that Jihad Sherri is making stuff up to justify her hatred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Roudy is gonna burn, we shouldn't lose the opportunity to bring marshmallows and hotdogs. We could sit around him while he burns and sing "Gimmee That Old Time Religion" and have a grand ol' Holy Rolling.
> Just name the time. MJB, bring the liquid refreshments. And the dancing girls.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution. It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts. He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell. Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie about me? I love Jesus the Lord with all my heart, and my neighbor as myself. I spend all my time and money on sewing for the poor, just like he commanded. I have no hatred for God's many creations, other people, and I love and talk to people who come from all perspectives here, even when they spew and lie and try to put words I never said into my mouth and other vile things.
> 
> I come from a long line of ministers and schoolmarms, Missy, and have shaken hands and broken bread with people who can also trace their family histories back to the days when Jesus laid hands on their ancestors, and the laying on of hands continued on as a special blessing to me.
> 
> You're in "everybody's going to hell but people who think like me" mode.
> There are two exhortations of this error in the scriptures, one in which Christ commanded his disciplies to lay off people they didn't know preaching his precepts by name, who'd heard him and were sharing their experiences with other which put his disciples noses out of joint. The other is when he commanded his disciples to wash each others' feet just as he had done, and with as much love and kindness.
> 
> So as long as you're going to carry on with your dismissal of other believers in God, and in that important SECOND commandment, to love one's neighbors as yourself, I'm not going to worry about your false accusations spit out online with venom and spite. Got it?
Click to expand...

Becki, Jihad Sherri is not be taken seriously.  She regularly attacks other Christians who do not hate Jews and Israel as she does.

Jihad Sherri, the "good" Christian: 





> Having just said FUCK ISRAEL...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist-55.html#post8417838


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slanderer,
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> And Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s, over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> whack job Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know this...how?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus tells us he believes in every word of the Old Testament, which gives the Promised Land to the Jews.

No if's and's or but's.  You can keep squirming as much as you want, it's not gonna change ANYTHING.  Accept it, or don't ever. Who cares, you are but a mutant.

Jesus was a Zionist!


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri the whackjob: 





> And that is all Zionism is , stealing land from others to give it to Jews.



That might be YOUR definition.  Last I checked Jesus wanted to gather all the Children of Israel aka his brethren Jews in the Promised Land and help rebuild it to it's glory days.  Which makes him a Zionist AND gives the land to the Jews.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are Jesus words.
> 
> How long do you plan to keep slandering Jesus and continuing in your disbelief of Him?
> 
> Hell awaits those who do not believe.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't believe in hell.  I couldn't believe in a god that condemns people to suffering.
I have more personal reason than most posters to hate, but I don't.  A might be angry, but I don't hate.  There were some I was glad when they died, but I don't hate them.
I don't care to take that kind of karma with me.  It's not about hell, it's about just believing there is a better way.


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you and Aris2chat the same poster?
> 
> Why do you accuse me of saying to you words I said to another?
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie about me? I love Jesus the Lord with all my heart, and my neighbor as myself. I spend all my time and money on sewing for the poor, just like he commanded. I have no hatred for God's many creations, other people, and I love and talk to people who come from all perspectives here, even when they spew and lie and try to put words I never said into my mouth and other vile things.
> 
> I come from a long line of ministers and schoolmarms, Missy, and have shaken hands and broken bread with people who can also trace their family histories back to the days when Jesus laid hands on their ancestors, and the laying on of hands continued on as a special blessing to me.
> 
> You're in "everybody's going to hell but people who think like me" mode.
> There are two exhortations of this error in the scriptures, one in which Christ commanded his disciplies to lay off people they didn't know preaching his precepts by name, who'd heard him and were sharing their experiences with other which put his disciples noses out of joint. The other is when he commanded his disciples to wash each others' feet just as he had done, and with as much love and kindness.
> 
> So as long as you're going to carry on with your dismissal of other believers in God, and in that important SECOND commandment, to love one's neighbors as yourself, I'm not going to worry about your false accusations spit out online with venom and spite. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't break the rules of the forum by dressing in multiple disguises. Our board moderators have enough problems as it is.

 You quoted no one, which opened your blanket disapproval to anyone in the area who'd just posted.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The promises of the land in the Old Testament were conditional promises.
> 
> Over and over and over you see unconditional promises followed by conditional clauses.
> 
> Genesis 17:8 describes the land as an everlasting possession.
> 
> Genesis 17:9, 14 makes that promise conditional.
> 
> Joshua 1:2-5 Unconditional promise
> 
> Joshua 1:7-8 Conditional clause
> 
> Residence in the land was always conditional.
> 
> And there are Blessings for Obedience Deuteronomy 28:1-3. 7, 10
> 
> And there are curses for disobedience Deuteronomy 28:15-16, 25, 63-64



And they have met the conditions you imp of Satan. They were scattered as God said they would be and they have been gathered back to the land in the last days as was prophesied. To dwell in it forever. According to the prophecies.

For, lo, the days come, saith the LORD, that I will bring again the captivity of my people Israel and Judah, saith the LORD: and I will cause them to return to the land that I gave to their fathers, and they shall possess it. ¶ And these [are] the words that the LORD spake concerning Israel and concerning Judah." Jeremiah 30: 3,4


 "After many days thou shalt be visited: in the latter years thou shalt come into the land [that is] brought back from the sword, [and is] gathered out of many people, against the mountains of 
 Israel, which have been always waste: but it is brought forth out of the nations, and they shall 
 dwell safely all of them." Ezekiel 38:8


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus repudiated the notion of an earthly and nationalistic kingdom on more than one occasion.

Matthew 21:43 Jesus uses the analogy of the fruit tree, Therefore, I tell you that the kingdom of God will be taken away from you and given to a people who will produce its fruit.

Matthew 8: 10-12 Jesus says that the subjects of the kingdom, that is, unbelieving Jews, will be thrown outside.

Luke 14:15-24 None of those who were originally invited will get a taste of my banquet.

All of the above are references to Jews who do not believe in Jesus, and Jesus addressing what shall happen to them. 

I addressed Jesus speaking about the land in The Beatitudes, the verse actually first appeared in Psalms and was a much narrower verse. 

Jesus takes a promise made to the Jewish people concerning the land in Psalm 37 and applies it to His followers all over the world. The Kingdom of God has been expanded, to now include Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus all over the world. This is Jesus redefining the kingdom : an inclusive inheritance in the world. (The Kingdom of God is entered upon Salvation on this earth for believers in Jesus and becomes a Heavenly Kingdom upon death of believers in Jesus)

Psalm 37:11 But the meek will inherit the land and enjoy peace and prosperity.

Matthew 5:5 Blessed are the meek, for they will inherit the earth. 

This is a redefining of the boundaries of the kingdom, and should be read in context with Jesus later command to go out into the world and share the good news/gospel of Christ. 

And the Kingdom of God in The New Testament has come about through Jesus, through Jesus fulfilling all of the promises of The Old Testament.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Satanic Sherri. Just admit it that you hates Jews and can't accept the fact the land is theirs forever. And admit that the land is more important to you than the souls of your fellow human beings. If you were really a Christian, you would stop focusing on stealing land for your Islamic heroes and focus on saving their souls. Remember, you believe the words of Jesus and he said I am the way, the truth and the life. No man comes to the Father but by me. So if you really believe the words of Jesus, you should be saving some Muslim souls cause you know they don't believe Jesus is the Messiah, you despicable imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More slander about Jesus from the Jesus slanderer.

You just spew out those lies, like a good little Zionist boy always does.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer,
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> And Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s, over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> whack job Jihad Sherri:
> 
> and you know this...how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus tells us he believes in every word of the Old Testament, which gives the Promised Land to the Jews.
> 
> No if's and's or but's.  You can keep squirming as much as you want, it's not gonna change ANYTHING.  Accept it, or don't ever. Who cares, you are but a mutant.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist!
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> *He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?*
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
Click to expand...


Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.


----------



## aris2chat

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Aris2chat the same poster?
> 
> Why do you accuse me of saying to you words I said to another?
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie about me? I love Jesus the Lord with all my heart, and my neighbor as myself. I spend all my time and money on sewing for the poor, just like he commanded. I have no hatred for God's many creations, other people, and I love and talk to people who come from all perspectives here, even when they spew and lie and try to put words I never said into my mouth and other vile things.
> 
> I come from a long line of ministers and schoolmarms, Missy, and have shaken hands and broken bread with people who can also trace their family histories back to the days when Jesus laid hands on their ancestors, and the laying on of hands continued on as a special blessing to me.
> 
> You're in "everybody's going to hell but people who think like me" mode.
> There are two exhortations of this error in the scriptures, one in which Christ commanded his disciplies to lay off people they didn't know preaching his precepts by name, who'd heard him and were sharing their experiences with other which put his disciples noses out of joint. The other is when he commanded his disciples to wash each others' feet just as he had done, and with as much love and kindness.
> 
> So as long as you're going to carry on with your dismissal of other believers in God, and in that important SECOND commandment, to love one's neighbors as yourself, I'm not going to worry about your false accusations spit out online with venom and spite. Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't break the rules of the forum by dressing in multiple disguises. Our board moderators have enough problems as it is.
> 
> You quoted no one, which opened your blanket disapproval to anyone in the area who'd just posted.
Click to expand...


Posts can speak to anyone and everyone.
With a few exceptions, for business or private use, I have had the same screen name for almost thirty years.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises in The Old Testament.

That is my claim.

I did not say Israel was a spiritual state, I said The Apostle Paul speaks of a Spiritual Israel as consisting of Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus. And he does that in Galatians.

And I believe what Jesus says in John 3:16, that those who believe in Jesus have Salvation.

When did all Jews accept Jesus as Messiah?



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock has been asked over and over and over to tell us where Jesus speaks of the secular nation Israel and he cannot.
> 
> He cannot produce words Jesus never says.
> 
> Jesus came to save man, not give land to Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read English Satanic heretic and stop dodging and deflecting. I never made the claim that Jesus addressed the land. You made the claim that the Old Testament was no longer valid. You made the claim that Israel is not a physical state but a spiritual state. You were asked to give chapter and verse where the bible says that. All you do is dodge and deflect. Intelligent readers can see you are a lying heretic. Hell, even stupid posters can see you are a lying heretic that has too many Iranian handlers. BTW, since you post 24/7, are you the first or second shift Satanic Sherri?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn what slandering Jesus means, Zionist.

It is lying about Jesus, I am the one who keeps giving you the words of Jesus which you keep rejecting.

Jesus says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, He does not say Salvation comes from belief in Israel. 



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> *He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?*
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Sherri the satanic Shill says she loves Jesus so much, yet she has spent this entire thread lying about him, as proved by the other posters. 
Sherri a good Christian ??? More like a satanic heretic !


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn what slandering Jesus means, Zionist.
> 
> It is lying about Jesus, I am the one who keeps giving you the words of Jesus which you keep rejecting.
> 
> Jesus says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, He does not say Salvation comes from belief in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> *He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nobody disagrees with the Heide about the scriptures, but she is totally wrong about their meaning.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn what slandering Jesus means, Zionist.
> 
> It is lying about Jesus, I am the one who keeps giving you the words of Jesus which you keep rejecting.
> 
> Jesus says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, He does not say Salvation comes from belief in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> *He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


But your vaunted 'belief' is not enough, l'il sherrisatanslut:  especially not while you persist in trying to beat up on others for not sharing your theology.   I wonder how many people you've actually driven away from Jesus by your evil cackling over the prospect of other human beings burning in Hell forever?   

Would you enjoy someone chucking over the thought of you burning forever?  Or the thought of someone you hold dear, burning and burning and burning forever?

If it would distress you - then how dare you seek to bring such pain to others?  You know full well that nobody is going to believe you have any respect for anyone else's soul - not after you address another as 'Satan'!


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn what slandering Jesus means, Zionist.
> 
> It is lying about Jesus, I am the one who keeps giving you the words of Jesus which you keep rejecting.
> 
> Jesus says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, He does not say Salvation comes from belief in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4, we read Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom.
> 
> And He says in John 3:16 Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> *He taught love, He is love, why do you renounce love and choose hate?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We have atheists, deists, christians, muslims and jews, and likely a few others, that all seem to understand the gospels better than you do.
It is not about a few quotes but the books as a whole.  The gospels individually tell very different stories and frequently contradict.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slanderer,

Jesus says He is the Son of God and Salvation comes from belief in Him, in John 3:16. 

I am 100% convinced I believe in Jesus.

Now, why in this world would I believe what you say about Jesus over what Jesus says Himself, about Himself?

You have been presented with the words of Jesus, you make your choices and you answer for your choices. 

Blaming me for your choices does not cut it. 





MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what slandering Jesus means, Zionist.
> 
> It is lying about Jesus, I am the one who keeps giving you the words of Jesus which you keep rejecting.
> 
> Jesus says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, He does not say Salvation comes from belief in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But your vaunted 'belief' is not enough, l'il sherrisatanslut:  especially not while you persist in trying to beat up on others for not sharing your theology.   I wonder how many people you've actually driven away from Jesus by your evil cackling over the prospect of other human beings burning in Hell forever?
> 
> Would you enjoy someone chucking over the thought of you burning forever?  Or the thought of someone you hold dear, burning and burning and burning forever?
> 
> If it would distress you - then how dare you seek to bring such pain to others?  You know full well that nobody is going to believe you have any respect for anyone else's soul - not after you address another as 'Satan'!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The words of John 3:16 are clear, the words of Jesus say Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.

Now, it is up to each person to choose whether they believe in Jesus or not. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what slandering Jesus means, Zionist.
> 
> It is lying about Jesus, I am the one who keeps giving you the words of Jesus which you keep rejecting.
> 
> Jesus says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, He does not say Salvation comes from belief in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here has wondered exactly that about you, l'il sherriliar...... You remain the ONLY one here to slander Jesus, with your raging hatred of all of Zion and her people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have atheists, deists, christians, muslims and jews, and likely a few others, that all seem to understand the gospels better than you do.
> It is not about a few quotes but the books as a whole.  The gospels individually tell very different stories and frequently contradict.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Prophetic word from The Old Testament completed in Jesus Hebrews 1:1-3


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hebrews 1

New International Version (NIV)

God&#8217;s Final Word: His Son

1*In the past God spoke*to our ancestors through the prophets*at many times and in various ways,*2*but in these last days*he has spoken to us by his Son,*whom he appointed heir*of all things, and through whom*also he made the universe.*3*The Son is the radiance of God&#8217;s glory*and the exact representation of his being,*sustaining all things*by his powerful word. After he had provided purification for sins,*he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty in heaven.*4*So he became as much superior to the angels as the name he has inherited is superior to theirs.

Hebrews 1 NIV - God?s Final Word: His Son - In the - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All prophecy from The Old Testament fulfilled in Jesus Christ Acts 13:32-33


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Acts 13*(New International Version)

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Acts+13

32*&#8220;We tell you the good news:*What God promised our ancestors*33*he has fulfilled for us, their children, by raising up Jesus.*As it is written in the second Psalm:

&#8220;&#8216;You are my son;
****today I have become your father.&#8217;*

34*God raised him from the dead so that he will never be subject to decay. As God has said,

&#8220;&#8216;I will give you the holy and sure blessings promised to David.&#8217;[c]

35*So it is also stated elsewhere:

&#8220;&#8216;You will not let your holy one see decay.&#8217;[d]

36*&#8220;Now when David had served God&#8217;s purpose in his own generation, he fell asleep;*he was buried with his ancestors*and his body decayed.37*But the one whom God raised from the dead*did not see decay.

38*&#8220;Therefore, my friends, I want you to know that through Jesus the forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you.*39*Through him everyone who believes*is set free from every sin, a justification you were not able to obtain under the law of Moses.*40*Take care that what the prophets have said does not happen to you:

41*&#8220;&#8216;Look, you scoffers,
****wonder and perish,
for I am going to do something in your days
****that you would never believe,
****even if someone told you.&#8217;[e]&#8221;*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All God's promises in The Old Testament fulfilled in Jesus Christ 2 Corinthians 1:20


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

2 Corinthians 1

18*But as surely as God is faithful,*our message to you is not &#8220;Yes&#8221; and &#8220;No.&#8221;*19*For the Son of God,*Jesus Christ, who was preached among you by us&#8212;by me and Silas[c]*and Timothy&#8212;was not &#8220;Yes&#8221; and &#8220;No,&#8221; but in him it has always*been &#8220;Yes.&#8221;*20*For no matter how many promises*God has made, they are &#8220;Yes&#8221; in Christ. And so through him the &#8220;Amen&#8221;*is spoken by us to the glory of God.*21*Now it is God who makes both us and you stand firm*in Christ. He anointed*us,*22*set his seal*of ownership on us, and put his Spirit in our hearts as a deposit, guaranteeing what is to come.

2 Corinthians 1 - Paul, an apostle of Christ Jesus by the - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

David's line in The old Testament ended in Jesus Christ Romans 1:3


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Romans 1

New International Version (NIV)

1*Paul, a servant of Christ Jesus, called to be an apostle*and set apartfor the gospel of God&#8212;*2*the gospel he promised beforehand*through his prophets*in the Holy Scriptures*3*regarding his Son, who as to his earthly life[a]*was a descendant of David,*4*and who through the Spirit of holiness was appointed the Son of God in power**by his resurrection from the dead:*Jesus Christ our Lord.*5*Through him we received grace*and apostleship to call all the Gentiles*to the obedience that comes from[c]*faith*for his name&#8217;s sake.*6*And you also are among those Gentiles who are called to belong to Jesus Christ.

Romans 1 - Paul, a servant of Christ Jesus, called - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here we have Scripture in The New Testament explicitly calling the old covenant obsolete 

So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament. 


Hebrews 8*(New International Version)

13*By calling this covenant &#8220;new,&#8221;*he has made the first one obsolete;and what is obsolete and outdated will soon disappear.


Hebrews 8 - The High Priest of a New Covenant - Now - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant

8*Now the point in what we are saying is this: we have such a high priest,*one who is seated at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven,*2*a minister in the holy places, in*the true tent[a]*that the Lord*set up, not man.*3*For*every high priest is appointed to offer gifts and sacrifices; thus*it is necessary for this priest also to have something to offer.*4*Now if he were on earth, he would not be a priest at all, since there are priests who offer gifts according to the law.5*They serve*a copy and*shadow of the heavenly things. For when Moses was about to erect the tent, he was instructed by God, saying,See that you make everything according to the pattern that was shown you on the mountain.*6*But as it is, Christ**has obtained a ministry that is*as much more excellent than the old as*the covenanthe mediates is better, since it is enacted on better promises.*7*For if that first covenant had been faultless, there would have been no occasion to look for a second.

8*For he finds fault with them when he says:[c]

Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord,
****when I will establish a new covenant with the house of Israel
****and with the house of Judah,
9*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers
****on the day when I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt.
For they did not continue in my covenant,
****and so I showed no concern for them, declares the Lord.
10*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel
****after those days, declares the Lord:
I will put my laws into their minds,
****and*write them on their hearts,
and I will be their God,
****and they shall be my people.
11*And they shall not teach, each one his neighbor
****and each one his brother, saying, Know the Lord,
for they shall*all know me,
****from the least of them to the greatest.
12*For I will be merciful toward their iniquities,
****and I will remember their sins no more.

13*In speaking of a new covenant, he makes the first one obsolete. And*what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.

Hebrews 8-10 ESV - Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant - Bible Gateway*


----------



## MHunterB

Someone needs to explain how 'belief' is a *choice*.....


----------



## MHunterB

Once again, a faulty 'translation':  the word in the original text means 'renew', as in 'refresh'.   It does not mean 'new' as in 'different'.

The alleged 'quote' from Jeremiah in Hebrews is *not* an accurate representation of the original words which YHVH gave to Jeremiah to say.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here we have Scripture in The New Testament explicitly calling the old covenant obsolete
> 
> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8*(New International Version)
> 
> 13*By calling this covenant &#8220;new,&#8221;*he has made the first one obsolete;and what is obsolete and outdated will soon disappear.
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8 - The High Priest of a New Covenant - Now - Bible Gateway


Sherri are you an idiot or WHAT?!  The "New" covenant described here, is in HEBREWS of Old Testament when the Jews left Egypt and wandered in the desert and after 40 years, the New Covenant was made WITH THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL when they entered the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL. There is no condition here whatsoever. And this is the story of Exodus, which has NOTHING to do with Jesus.  Thanks again for proving that both the New and Old Testaments are Zionist books!

9- Not according to the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.

10 *For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, saith the Lord*; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and *they shall be to me a people*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant
> 
> 8*Now the point in what we are saying is this: we have such a high priest,*one who is seated at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven,*2*a minister in the holy places, in*the true tent[a]*that the Lord*set up, not man.*3*For*every high priest is appointed to offer gifts and sacrifices; thus*it is necessary for this priest also to have something to offer.*4*Now if he were on earth, he would not be a priest at all, since there are priests who offer gifts according to the law.5*They serve*a copy and*shadow of the heavenly things. For when Moses was about to erect the tent, he was instructed by God, saying,See that you make everything according to the pattern that was shown you on the mountain.*6*But as it is, Christ**has obtained a ministry that is*as much more excellent than the old as*the covenanthe mediates is better, since it is enacted on better promises.*7*For if that first covenant had been faultless, there would have been no occasion to look for a second.
> 
> 8*For he finds fault with them when he says:[c]
> 
> Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord,
> ****when I will establish a new covenant with the house of Israel
> ****and with the house of Judah,
> 9*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers
> ****on the day when I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt.
> For they did not continue in my covenant,
> ****and so I showed no concern for them, declares the Lord.
> 10*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel
> ****after those days, declares the Lord:
> I will put my laws into their minds,
> ****and*write them on their hearts,
> and I will be their God,
> ****and they shall be my people.
> 11*And they shall not teach, each one his neighbor
> ****and each one his brother, saying, Know the Lord,
> for they shall*all know me,
> ****from the least of them to the greatest.
> 12*For I will be merciful toward their iniquities,
> ****and I will remember their sins no more.
> 
> 13*In speaking of a new covenant, he makes the first one obsolete. And*what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.
> 
> Hebrews 8-10 ESV - Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant - Bible Gateway*


*
Jihad Sherri describing the MOOOSLEM version of the Old Testament.  I bet you she / he / it is getting coached on what to say.  Proof that the person behind this member name is just an imposter.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response Post 1652

I guess what is left out is the role the Holy Spirit plays in Salvation of an individual.  The Holy Spirit convicts us of our sin and shows us our need for Jesus. How I see it is we are born with an emptiness inside of us that only Jesus can fill. We can try to fill the emptiness with other things but they do not give us the peace Jesus does. Yesterday, I was thinking about how I felt no fear about my life or circumstances and that is really very much true the past 15 years or more of my life.  I was realizing it was all because of Jesus. I truly do not know how I could live without Jesus, without my belief in Jesus. But back to the Holy Spirit's role in belief and Salvation, that is a very real matter and a God thing.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hebrews 1
> 
> New International Version (NIV)
> 
> God&#8217;s Final Word: His Son
> 
> 1*In the past God spoke*to our ancestors through the prophets*at many times and in various ways,*2*but in these last days*he has spoken to us by his Son,*whom he appointed heir*of all things, and through whom*also he made the universe.*3*The Son is the radiance of God&#8217;s glory*and the exact representation of his being,*sustaining all things*by his powerful word. After he had provided purification for sins,*he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty in heaven.*4*So he became as much superior to the angels as the name he has inherited is superior to theirs.
> 
> Hebrews 1 NIV - God?s Final Word: His Son - In the - Bible Gateway


Irrelevant babble.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hebrews is very much a book of The Christian Bible New Testament. 

Google it.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant
> 
> 8*Now the point in what we are saying is this: we have such a high priest,*one who is seated at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven,*2*a minister in the holy places, in*the true tent[a]*that the Lord*set up, not man.*3*For*every high priest is appointed to offer gifts and sacrifices; thus*it is necessary for this priest also to have something to offer.*4*Now if he were on earth, he would not be a priest at all, since there are priests who offer gifts according to the law.5*They serve*a copy and*shadow of the heavenly things. For when Moses was about to erect the tent, he was instructed by God, saying,See that you make everything according to the pattern that was shown you on the mountain.*6*But as it is, Christ**has obtained a ministry that is*as much more excellent than the old as*the covenanthe mediates is better, since it is enacted on better promises.*7*For if that first covenant had been faultless, there would have been no occasion to look for a second.
> 
> 8*For he finds fault with them when he says:[c]
> 
> Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord,
> ****when I will establish a new covenant with the house of Israel
> ****and with the house of Judah,
> 9*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers
> ****on the day when I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt.
> For they did not continue in my covenant,
> ****and so I showed no concern for them, declares the Lord.
> 10*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel
> ****after those days, declares the Lord:
> I will put my laws into their minds,
> ****and*write them on their hearts,
> and I will be their God,
> ****and they shall be my people.
> 11*And they shall not teach, each one his neighbor
> ****and each one his brother, saying, Know the Lord,
> for they shall*all know me,
> ****from the least of them to the greatest.
> 12*For I will be merciful toward their iniquities,
> ****and I will remember their sins no more.
> 
> 13*In speaking of a new covenant, he makes the first one obsolete. And*what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.
> 
> Hebrews 8-10 ESV - Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant - Bible Gateway*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Jihad Sherri describing the MOOOSLEM version of the Old Testament.  I bet you she / he / it is getting coached on what to say.  Proof that the person behind this member name is just an imposter.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is a book of The New Testament speaking about the new covenant in The New Testament.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Scripture in The New Testament explicitly calling the old covenant obsolete
> 
> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8*(New International Version)
> 
> 13*By calling this covenant new,*he has made the first one obsolete;and what is obsolete and outdated will soon disappear.
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8 - The High Priest of a New Covenant - Now - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri are you an idiot or WHAT?!  The "New" covenant described here, is in HEBREWS of Old Testament when the Jews left Egypt and wandered in the desert and after 40 years, the New Covenant was made WITH THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL when they entered the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL. There is no condition here whatsoever. And this is the story of Exodus, which has NOTHING to do with Jesus.  Thanks again for proving that both the New and Old Testaments are Zionist books!
> 
> 9- Not according to the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 *For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, saith the Lord*; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and *they shall be to me a people*
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Once again, a faulty 'translation':  the word in the original text means 'renew', as in 'refresh'.   It does not mean 'new' as in 'different'.
> 
> The alleged 'quote' from Jeremiah in Hebrews is *not* an accurate representation of the original words which YHVH gave to Jeremiah to say.


Marg.  Hebrews occurs in the Old Testament between the time the Jews left Egypt and were about to enter the Promised Land of Israel.  Notice I said ISRAEL and not Palestine - LOL.  During this period God decided that because the Jews sinned and reverted back to idol worship, he would let them wander in the desert for 40 years until a NEW generation of Jews was developed.  The Covenant never changed, it was renewed with the new generation.  

This post by Jihad Sherri just highlights the intellectual dishonesty and hate driven agenda behind that scum screen name.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hebrews is very much a book of The Christian Bible New Testament.
> 
> Google it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant
> 
> 8*Now the point in what we are saying is this: we have such a high priest,*one who is seated at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven,*2*a minister in the holy places, in*the true tent[a]*that the Lord*set up, not man.*3*For*every high priest is appointed to offer gifts and sacrifices; thus*it is necessary for this priest also to have something to offer.*4*Now if he were on earth, he would not be a priest at all, since there are priests who offer gifts according to the law.5*They serve*a copy and*shadow of the heavenly things. For when Moses was about to erect the tent, he was instructed by God, saying,See that you make everything according to the pattern that was shown you on the mountain.*6*But as it is, Christ**has obtained a ministry that is*as much more excellent than the old as*the covenanthe mediates is better, since it is enacted on better promises.*7*For if that first covenant had been faultless, there would have been no occasion to look for a second.
> 
> 8*For he finds fault with them when he says:[c]
> 
> Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord,
> ****when I will establish a new covenant with the house of Israel
> ****and with the house of Judah,
> 9*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers
> ****on the day when I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt.
> For they did not continue in my covenant,
> ****and so I showed no concern for them, declares the Lord.
> 10*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel
> ****after those days, declares the Lord:
> I will put my laws into their minds,
> ****and*write them on their hearts,
> and I will be their God,
> ****and they shall be my people.
> 11*And they shall not teach, each one his neighbor
> ****and each one his brother, saying, Know the Lord,
> for they shall*all know me,
> ****from the least of them to the greatest.
> 12*For I will be merciful toward their iniquities,
> ****and I will remember their sins no more.
> 
> 13*In speaking of a new covenant, he makes the first one obsolete. And*what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.
> 
> Hebrews 8-10 ESV - Jesus, High Priest of a Better Covenant - Bible Gateway*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Jihad Sherri describing the MOOOSLEM version of the Old Testament.  I bet you she / he / it is getting coached on what to say.  Proof that the person behind this member name is just an imposter.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*
Yeah?  And so is Joel. But you said those aren't Jesus' own words, according to this lying scum called Jihad Sherri.  You know her?*


----------



## Roudy

Yeah?  What's wrong with you, can't read English, eh?  The NEW / RENEWED COVENANT is with the HOUSE OF ISRAEL (not House of Palestine Arab Muslimia Mohammedia Terroristia) and the same one that was made with their "Fathers" that God led out of Israel.  So the Covenant never changed.  Read again dipstick.  Maybe your Mosque has special ed classes?  LOL 

9- Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.

10 For *this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel *after those days, saith the Lord; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and they shall be to me a people.



> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.



No, when you said that you were fulla shit then and you're still fulla shit.  You tried back tracking out of it with this pathetic post, but I have to tell you....EPIC FAIL.

Again, Jesus himself said very clearly, "I have not come to change a single word of the Old Testament or the Prophets, in fact anybody who denies this will not be going to heaven."

In other words, the "out with the Old in with the New" and your lies about Jesus and the New Testament are your ticket to hell.  

Enjoy.
__________________



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is a book of The New Testament speaking about the new covenant in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Scripture in The New Testament explicitly calling the old covenant obsolete
> 
> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8*(New International Version)
> 
> 13*By calling this covenant new,*he has made the first one obsolete;and what is obsolete and outdated will soon disappear.
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8 - The High Priest of a New Covenant - Now - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri are you an idiot or WHAT?!  The "New" covenant described here, is in HEBREWS of Old Testament when the Jews left Egypt and wandered in the desert and after 40 years, the New Covenant was made WITH THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL when they entered the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL. There is no condition here whatsoever. And this is the story of Exodus, which has NOTHING to do with Jesus.  Thanks again for proving that both the New and Old Testaments are Zionist books!
> 
> 9- Not according to the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 *For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, saith the Lord*; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and *they shall be to me a people*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In the final chapter of Stephen Size r's  book Zions Christian Soldiers ? appears a sermon of John Stott.

PG 169

"So then, paradoxical as it may seem, the true Jews today are Christians,  and the true circumcision is that heart change called new birth. The Gentile followers of Jesus who acknowledge him as the Messiah are more truly the people of Israel then those people of Israel who reject him. "

"How can this identification be justified? Only because we are in Christ. God had promised to bless the nation's through Abrahams seed ( Genesis 12: 1-3 ) and that seed is Christ. Both the Gospels genealogies trace the human ancestry of Jesus to Abraham. Therefore the promised blessing is given to all who are in Christ, and the way to be in Christ is not by birth but by rebirth , not physically by descent but spiritually by faith. Abraham ...is the father of all who believe , whether they are circumcised or uncircumcised,  that is whether they are Jews or Gentiles. (Romans 4:11-12)  Again, if you belong to Christ then you are Abrahams seed and heirs according to the promise. (Galatians 3:29)"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

LEARN English, Hebrews is speaking about the new covenant God has with believers in Jesus, who is the Son of God and God.  

How can someone be as ignorant as you are?

What you have in bold is written in Jeremiah 31:31-34, and it speaks of the new covenant to come, but that new covenant is The Gospel of Jesus Christ, which gives Salvation to those who believe in Jesus Christ. The New Testament, and not The Old Testament, defines that covenant. 



Roudy said:


> Yeah?  What's wrong with you, can't read English, eh?  The NEW / RENEWED COVENANT is with the HOUSE OF ISRAEL (not House of Palestine Arab Muslimia Mohammedia Terroristia) and the same one that was made with their "Fathers" that God led out of Israel.  So the Covenant never changed.  Read again dipstick.  Maybe your Mosque has special ed classes?  LOL
> 
> 9- Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 For *this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel *after those days, saith the Lord; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and they shall be to me a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, when you said that you were fulla shit then and you're still fulla shit.  You tried back tracking out of it with this pathetic post, but I have to tell you....EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Again, Jesus himself said very clearly, "I have not come to change a single word of the Old Testament or the Prophets, in fact anybody who denies this will not be going to heaven."
> 
> In other words, the "out with the Old in with the New" and your lies about Jesus and the New Testament are your ticket to hell.
> 
> Enjoy.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a book of The New Testament speaking about the new covenant in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri are you an idiot or WHAT?!  The "New" covenant described here, is in HEBREWS of Old Testament when the Jews left Egypt and wandered in the desert and after 40 years, the New Covenant was made WITH THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL when they entered the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL. There is no condition here whatsoever. And this is the story of Exodus, which has NOTHING to do with Jesus.  Thanks again for proving that both the New and Old Testaments are Zionist books!
> 
> 9- Not according to the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 *For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, saith the Lord*; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and *they shall be to me a people*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Jesus never says those words you attribute to Him either.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Yeah?  What's wrong with you, can't read English, eh?  The NEW / RENEWED COVENANT is with the HOUSE OF ISRAEL (not House of Palestine Arab Muslimia Mohammedia Terroristia) and the same one that was made with their "Fathers" that God led out of Israel.  So the Covenant never changed.  Read again dipstick.  Maybe your Mosque has special ed classes?  LOL
> 
> 9- Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 For *this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel *after those days, saith the Lord; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and they shall be to me a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, when you said that you were fulla shit then and you're still fulla shit.  You tried back tracking out of it with this pathetic post, but I have to tell you....EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Again, Jesus himself said very clearly, "I have not come to change a single word of the Old Testament or the Prophets, in fact anybody who denies this will not be going to heaven."
> 
> In other words, the "out with the Old in with the New" and your lies about Jesus and the New Testament are your ticket to hell.
> 
> Enjoy.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a book of The New Testament speaking about the new covenant in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri are you an idiot or WHAT?!  The "New" covenant described here, is in HEBREWS of Old Testament when the Jews left Egypt and wandered in the desert and after 40 years, the New Covenant was made WITH THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL when they entered the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL. There is no condition here whatsoever. And this is the story of Exodus, which has NOTHING to do with Jesus.  Thanks again for proving that both the New and Old Testaments are Zionist books!
> 
> 9- Not according to the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 *For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, saith the Lord*; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and *they shall be to me a people*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hahahahaha


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jeremiah 31*(English Standard Version)

The New Covenant

31*Behold, the days are coming, declares the*Lord, when I will make*a new covenant with the house of Israel and the house of Judah,*32*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers on the day when*I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt, my covenant that they broke,*though I was their husband, declares the*Lord.*33*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the*Lord:*I will put my law within them, and I will write it*on their hearts.*And I will be their God, and they shall be my people.*34*And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, Know the*Lord,*for they shall all know me,*from the least of them to the greatest, declares the*Lord. For*I will forgive their iniquity, and*I will remember their sin no more.

Jeremiah 31 ESV - The LORD Will Turn Mourning to Joy - Bible Gateway


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In the final chapter of Stephen Size r's  book Zions Christian Soldiers ? appears a sermon of John Stott.
> 
> PG 169
> 
> "So then, paradoxical as it may seem, the true Jews today are Christians,  and the true circumcision is that heart change called new birth. The Gentile followers of Jesus who acknowledge him as the Messiah are more truly the people of Israel then those people of Israel who reject him. "
> 
> "How can this identification be justified? Only because we are in Christ. God had promised to bless the nation's through Abrahams seed ( Genesis 12: 1-3 ) and that seed is Christ. Both the Gospels genealogies trace the human ancestry of Jesus to Abraham. Therefore the promised blessing is given to all who are in Christ, and the way to be in Christ is not by birth but by rebirth , not physically by descent but spiritually by faith. Abraham ...is the father of all who believe , whether they are circumcised or uncircumcised,  that is whether they are Jews or Gentiles. (Romans 4:11-12)  Again, if you belong to Christ then you are Abrahams seed and heirs according to the promise. (Galatians 3:29)"


Nor does it have any relevance nor do we care what a Stephen Sizer says.  

Next?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hebrews 8 discusses the old covenant and recites Jeremiah 31:31-34 and then in verse 13 says God, with the new covenant , has made the first covenant obsolete. 

And the title of Hebrews 8 is Jesus High Priest of a Better Covenant


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He explains The Gospels and it discloses your slanderous lies about Jesus for the slander they are.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final chapter of Stephen Size r's  book Zions Christian Soldiers ? appears a sermon of John Stott.
> 
> PG 169
> 
> "So then, paradoxical as it may seem, the true Jews today are Christians,  and the true circumcision is that heart change called new birth. The Gentile followers of Jesus who acknowledge him as the Messiah are more truly the people of Israel then those people of Israel who reject him. "
> 
> "How can this identification be justified? Only because we are in Christ. God had promised to bless the nation's through Abrahams seed ( Genesis 12: 1-3 ) and that seed is Christ. Both the Gospels genealogies trace the human ancestry of Jesus to Abraham. Therefore the promised blessing is given to all who are in Christ, and the way to be in Christ is not by birth but by rebirth , not physically by descent but spiritually by faith. Abraham ...is the father of all who believe , whether they are circumcised or uncircumcised,  that is whether they are Jews or Gentiles. (Romans 4:11-12)  Again, if you belong to Christ then you are Abrahams seed and heirs according to the promise. (Galatians 3:29)"
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it have any relevance nor do we care what a Stephen Sizer says.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another idiot who cannot read English.




toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?  What's wrong with you, can't read English, eh?  The NEW / RENEWED COVENANT is with the HOUSE OF ISRAEL (not House of Palestine Arab Muslimia Mohammedia Terroristia) and the same one that was made with their "Fathers" that God led out of Israel.  So the Covenant never changed.  Read again dipstick.  Maybe your Mosque has special ed classes?  LOL
> 
> 9- Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*; because they continued not in my covenant, and I regarded them not, saith the Lord.
> 
> 10 For *this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel *after those days, saith the Lord; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and they shall be to me a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when I said out with the old and in with the new, it's not just me talking, it is written in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, when you said that you were fulla shit then and you're still fulla shit.  You tried back tracking out of it with this pathetic post, but I have to tell you....EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Again, Jesus himself said very clearly, "I have not come to change a single word of the Old Testament or the Prophets, in fact anybody who denies this will not be going to heaven."
> 
> In other words, the "out with the Old in with the New" and your lies about Jesus and the New Testament are your ticket to hell.
> 
> Enjoy.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a book of The New Testament speaking about the new covenant in The New Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah 31*(English Standard Version)
> 
> The New Covenant
> 
> 31*Behold, the days are coming, declares the*Lord, when I will make*a new covenant with the house of Israel and the house of Judah,*32*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers on the day when*I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt, my covenant that they broke,*though I was their husband, declares the*Lord.*33*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the*Lord:*I will put my law within them, and I will write it*on their hearts.*And I will be their God, and they shall be my people.*34*And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, Know the*Lord,*for they shall all know me,*from the least of them to the greatest, declares the*Lord. For*I will forgive their iniquity, and*I will remember their sin no more.
> 
> Jeremiah 31 ESV - The LORD Will Turn Mourning to Joy - Bible Gateway


Again Jihad Sherri quotes us a Zionist verse from the Old Testament.  Thanks Jihadi DUMBASS!  Poor Sherri now running on empty.  Would somebody please throw in the white towel?

Jeremiah.
31 &#8220;At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.&#8221;

4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
* O virgin Israel!*

Again* you shall plant vineyards*
*on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
the planters shall plant
    and shall enjoy the fruit.
6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
    in the hill country of Ephraim:
&#8216;*Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
    to the Lord our God.&#8217;&#8221;
*&#8216;O Lord, save your people,
    the remnant of Israel.&#8217;* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)  
8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
*and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
among them the blind and the lame,
10 &#8220;Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
    and declare it in the coastlands far away;
say,* &#8216;He who scattered Israel will gather him,
    and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.&#8217;*
*They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
    and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,

*****
Whoooops!  How does that egg feel on your face?!

Ha ha ha ha.  Can it get any better.  The moron herself is quoting you Zionist verses!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hebrews 8 discusses the old covenant and recites Jeremiah 31:31-34 and then in verse 13 says God, with the new covenant , has made the first covenant obsolete.
> 
> And the title of Hebrews 8 is Jesus High Priest of a Better Covenant


Hebrews occurs in the desert and the covenant never changes.  The Jews God led out of Egypt didn't follow God's covenant so he renewed it with the New Generation.  All this occurred thousands of years before Jesus arrived on the scene.  The New Testament simply picks up on an Old Testament story of God renewing his covenant with a New Generation of Jews about to enter the promised land, and says that Jesus is also part of the New Covenant as well.  

I understand your confusion.  Reading comprehension above 2nd grade is required to understand this verse, and you don't qualify.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

Hey Jihad Sherri aka Mahmoud working the night shift, got any more ZIONIST verses in the New Testament to quote us?  We'd be more than glad to help you understand.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The New Testament means The New Covenant and that is exactly what is established by the events in The New Testament.


I'm convinced Jesus is not happy with Roudy the Jesus slanderer for his continuing slander of Him and the words written in The New Testament


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Zionist continues in his disbelief of Jesus. 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8 discusses the old covenant and recites Jeremiah 31:31-34 and then in verse 13 says God, with the new covenant , has made the first covenant obsolete.
> 
> And the title of Hebrews 8 is Jesus High Priest of a Better Covenant
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews occurs in the desert and the covenant never changes.  The Jews God led out of Egypt didn't follow God's covenant so he renewed it with the New Generation.  All this occurred thousands of years before Jesus arrived on the scene.  The New Testament simply picks up on an Old Testament story of God renewing his covenant with a New Generation of Jews about to enter the promised land, and says that Jesus is also part of the New Covenant as well.
> 
> I understand your confusion.  Reading comprehension above 2nd grade is required to understand this verse, and you don't qualify.  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So what?



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah 31*(English Standard Version)
> 
> The New Covenant
> 
> 31*Behold, the days are coming, declares the*Lord, when I will make*a new covenant with the house of Israel and the house of Judah,*32*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers on the day when*I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt, my covenant that they broke,*though I was their husband, declares the*Lord.*33*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the*Lord:*I will put my law within them, and I will write it*on their hearts.*And I will be their God, and they shall be my people.*34*And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, Know the*Lord,*for they shall all know me,*from the least of them to the greatest, declares the*Lord. For*I will forgive their iniquity, and*I will remember their sin no more.
> 
> Jeremiah 31 ESV - The LORD Will Turn Mourning to Joy - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Again Jihad Sherri quotes us a Zionist verse from the Old Testament.  Thanks Jihadi DUMBASS!  Poor Sherri now running on empty.  Would somebody please throw in the white towel?
> 
> Jeremiah.
> 31 At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.
> 
> 4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
> * O virgin Israel!*
> 
> Again* you shall plant vineyards*
> *on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
> the planters shall plant
> and shall enjoy the fruit.
> 6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
> in the hill country of Ephraim:
> *Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
> to the Lord our God.
> *O Lord, save your people,
> the remnant of Israel.* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)
> 8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
> *and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
> among them the blind and the lame,
> 10 Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
> and declare it in the coastlands far away;
> say,* He who scattered Israel will gather him,
> and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.*
> *They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
> and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,
> 
> *****
> Whoooops!  How does that egg feel on your face?!
> 
> Ha ha ha ha.  Can it get any better.  The moron herself is quoting you Zionist verses!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hebrews 8 discusses the old covenant and recites Jeremiah 31:31-34 and then in verse 13 says God, with the new covenant , has made the first covenant obsolete.
> 
> And the title of Hebrews 8 is Jesus High Priest of a Better Covenant


Yes, dipstick, and all of it occured thousands of years before Jesus, during the time when Moses led the Jews out of Egypt.  The renewed covenant was with the new generation of Jews after the forty years of wandering in the desert had come to an end and the JEWS were about to enter the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL.  

9 Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The New Testament means The New Covenant and that is exactly what is established by the events in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced Jesus is not happy with Roudy the Jesus slanderer for his continuing slander of Him and the words written in The New Testament


Having problems staying on topic again?  The topic is not whether Jews believe Jesus is the Messiah and therefore the Christian version of the new covenant which is based on the Old Testament story of Hebrews and Exodus.  We already established that Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, etc. do not believe that Jesus is the Son of God.  

The topic is whether Jesus the Jew was in reality a Zionist.  And at this point you seem to be doing an excellent job of proving just that with these wonderful verses from the New Testament which keeps mentioning Israel and Zion as the Promised land of the Jews.  And absolutely NO MENTION of Palestinians.  Please keep it up.


----------



## Roudy

So you proved yourself wrong and us right for the thousandth time in this thread.  That's what.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah 31*(English Standard Version)
> 
> The New Covenant
> 
> 31*Behold, the days are coming, declares the*Lord, when I will make*a new covenant with the house of Israel and the house of Judah,*32*not like the covenant that I made with their fathers on the day when*I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt, my covenant that they broke,*though I was their husband, declares the*Lord.*33*For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the*Lord:*I will put my law within them, and I will write it*on their hearts.*And I will be their God, and they shall be my people.*34*And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, Know the*Lord,*for they shall all know me,*from the least of them to the greatest, declares the*Lord. For*I will forgive their iniquity, and*I will remember their sin no more.
> 
> Jeremiah 31 ESV - The LORD Will Turn Mourning to Joy - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Again Jihad Sherri quotes us a Zionist verse from the Old Testament.  Thanks Jihadi DUMBASS!  Poor Sherri now running on empty.  Would somebody please throw in the white towel?
> 
> Jeremiah.
> 31 At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.
> 
> 4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
> * O virgin Israel!*
> 
> Again* you shall plant vineyards*
> *on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
> the planters shall plant
> and shall enjoy the fruit.
> 6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
> in the hill country of Ephraim:
> *Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
> to the Lord our God.
> *O Lord, save your people,
> the remnant of Israel.* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)
> 8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
> *and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
> among them the blind and the lame,
> 10 Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
> and declare it in the coastlands far away;
> say,* He who scattered Israel will gather him,
> and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.*
> *They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
> and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,
> 
> *****
> Whoooops!  How does that egg feel on your face?!
> 
> Ha ha ha ha.  Can it get any better.  The moron herself is quoting you Zionist verses!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT promises and establishes a new covenant with those who believe in Him. 

And the children of God are those who believe in Jesus. 

Your highlights all address the old covenant.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8 discusses the old covenant and recites Jeremiah 31:31-34 and then in verse 13 says God, with the new covenant , has made the first covenant obsolete.
> 
> And the title of Hebrews 8 is Jesus High Priest of a Better Covenant
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dipstick, and all of it occured thousands of years before Jesus, during the time when Moses led the Jews out of Egypt.  The renewed covenant was with the new generation of Jews after the forty years of wandering in the desert had come to an end and the JEWS were about to enter the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL.
> 
> 9 Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Yes. So Jesus did believe in the OT and God's covenant and promised land of* Israel *going to the Jews.  Thanks again.  Got any more Zionist verses from the New Testament?  Ha ha ha.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT promises and establishes a new covenant with those who believe in Him.
> 
> And the children of God are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Your highlights all address the old covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews 8 discusses the old covenant and recites Jeremiah 31:31-34 and then in verse 13 says God, with the new covenant , has made the first covenant obsolete.
> 
> And the title of Hebrews 8 is Jesus High Priest of a Better Covenant
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dipstick, and all of it occured thousands of years before Jesus, during the time when Moses led the Jews out of Egypt.  The renewed covenant was with the new generation of Jews after the forty years of wandering in the desert had come to an end and the JEWS were about to enter the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL.
> 
> 9 Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We have not established what any other people believe or do not believe about Jesus except Zionists.

The thread is all about  Zionist slander of Jesus .

Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s.

Jesus lived 1800 years before that so it was impossible for Him to be a Zionist.

And The New Testament does not even speak at all about the land except to say the meek will inherit the land.

It's obvious The New Covenant had nothing to do with or say about the land. 

The fact the word Zion existed does not make Jesus a Zionist, your ignorance is unbelievable.  







Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament means The New Covenant and that is exactly what is established by the events in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced Jesus is not happy with Roudy the Jesus slanderer for his continuing slander of Him and the words written in The New Testament
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems staying on topic again?  The topic is not whether Jews believe Jesus is the Messiah and therefore the Christian version of the new covenant which is based on the Old Testament story of Hebrews and Exodus.  We already established that Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, etc. do not believe that Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> The topic is whether Jesus the Jew was in reality a Zionist.  And at this point you seem to be doing an excellent job of proving just that with these wonderful verses from the New Testament which keeps mentioning Israel and Zion as the Promised land of the Jews.  And absolutely NO MENTION of Palestinians.  Please keep it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

No we have established that the verse you yourself quoted proves a GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATION for the promised land of Israel and covenant to be built.  This thread has become about the inability of a Jew hating IslamoNazi lover to accept Jesus for who he was.  Here's the Jeremiah you quoted.  Does Israel sound spiritual or geographical here, dipshit:
Jeremiah.
31 At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.

4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
* O virgin Israel!*

Again* you shall plant vineyards*
*on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
the planters shall plant
    and shall enjoy the fruit.
6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
    in the hill country of Ephraim:
*Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
    to the Lord our God.
*O Lord, save your people,
    the remnant of Israel.* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)  
8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
*and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
among them the blind and the lame,
10 Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
    and declare it in the coastlands far away;
say,* He who scattered Israel will gather him,
    and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.*
*They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
    and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,

*****
AND...How does that egg feel on your face?!




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have not established what any other people believe or do not believe about Jesus except Zionists.
> 
> The thread is all about  Zionist slander of Jesus .
> 
> Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> Jesus lived 1800 years before that so it was impossible for Him to be a Zionist.
> 
> And The New Testament does not even speak at all about the land except to say the meek will inherit the land.
> 
> It's obvious The New Covenant had nothing to do with or say about the land.
> 
> The fact the word Zion existed does not make Jesus a Zionist, your ignorance is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament means The New Covenant and that is exactly what is established by the events in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced Jesus is not happy with Roudy the Jesus slanderer for his continuing slander of Him and the words written in The New Testament
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems staying on topic again?  The topic is not whether Jews believe Jesus is the Messiah and therefore the Christian version of the new covenant which is based on the Old Testament story of Hebrews and Exodus.  We already established that Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, etc. do not believe that Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> The topic is whether Jesus the Jew was in reality a Zionist.  And at this point you seem to be doing an excellent job of proving just that with these wonderful verses from the New Testament which keeps mentioning Israel and Zion as the Promised land of the Jews.  And absolutely NO MENTION of Palestinians.  Please keep it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom and did as God the Father directed Him all of His life. He never taught the OT to anyone. And the new covenant was with those who believed in Jesus and there were no promises of land a part of that covenant except He did say the meek shall inherit the earth. His people are Gentiles and Jews who believe in Jesus.



Roudy said:


> Yes. So Jesus did believe in the OT and God's covenant and promised land of* Israel *going to the Jews.  Thanks again.  Got any more Zionist verses from the New Testament?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT promises and establishes a new covenant with those who believe in Him.
> 
> And the children of God are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Your highlights all address the old covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dipstick, and all of it occured thousands of years before Jesus, during the time when Moses led the Jews out of Egypt.  The renewed covenant was with the new generation of Jews after the forty years of wandering in the desert had come to an end and the JEWS were about to enter the PROMISED LAND OF ISRAEL.
> 
> 9 Not according to* the covenant that I made with their fathers in the day when I took them by the hand to lead them out of the land of Egypt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What nonsense are you babbling about now?

One more time, Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT PROMISES. 

That means we do not look to the OT for prophecies yet to be fulfilled. 

And The New Testament sets forth the new covenant.

Your verses are in the OT.




Roudy said:


> No we have established that the verse you yourself quoted proves a GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATION for the promised land of Israel and covenant to be built.  This thread has become about the inability of a Jew hating IslamoNazi lover to accept Jesus for who he was.  Here's the Jeremiah you quoted.  Does Israel sound spiritual or geographical here, dipshit:
> Jeremiah.
> 31 At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.
> 
> 4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
> * O virgin Israel!*
> 
> Again* you shall plant vineyards*
> *on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
> the planters shall plant
> and shall enjoy the fruit.
> 6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
> in the hill country of Ephraim:
> *Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
> to the Lord our God.
> *O Lord, save your people,
> the remnant of Israel.* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)
> 8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
> *and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
> among them the blind and the lame,
> 10 Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
> and declare it in the coastlands far away;
> say,* He who scattered Israel will gather him,
> and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.*
> *They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
> and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,
> 
> *****
> AND...How does that egg feel on your face?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have not established what any other people believe or do not believe about Jesus except Zionists.
> 
> The thread is all about  Zionist slander of Jesus .
> 
> Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> Jesus lived 1800 years before that so it was impossible for Him to be a Zionist.
> 
> And The New Testament does not even speak at all about the land except to say the meek will inherit the land.
> 
> It's obvious The New Covenant had nothing to do with or say about the land.
> 
> The fact the word Zion existed does not make Jesus a Zionist, your ignorance is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems staying on topic again?  The topic is not whether Jews believe Jesus is the Messiah and therefore the Christian version of the new covenant which is based on the Old Testament story of Hebrews and Exodus.  We already established that Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, etc. do not believe that Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> The topic is whether Jesus the Jew was in reality a Zionist.  And at this point you seem to be doing an excellent job of proving just that with these wonderful verses from the New Testament which keeps mentioning Israel and Zion as the Promised land of the Jews.  And absolutely NO MENTION of Palestinians.  Please keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The fact certain words appear in the OT says nothing about Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri whackadoodle: 





> The fact the word Zion existed does not make Jesus a Zionist



Really now?  So when, according to your own quoted verse from the New Testament, there are all these references to ZION and Israel, and how all the "clan" gathers to rebuild it, it doesn't really mean anything.  Nah, that's not Zionism, is it?  Jews returning to their promised homeland to rebuild it?  Gee where have I heard that one before?  Maybe it's a typo the bible, eh?  Ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.  You are funny and pathetic at the same time, freak.  

Whackadoodle's famous verse from the New Testament having nothing absolutely to do with Zionism.  You be the judge, folks:

Jeremiah.
31 &#8220;At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.&#8221;

4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
* O virgin Israel!*

Again* you shall plant vineyards*
*on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
the planters shall plant
    and shall enjoy the fruit.
6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
    in the hill country of Ephraim:
&#8216;*Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
    to the Lord our God.&#8217;&#8221;
*&#8216;O Lord, save your people,
    the remnant of Israel.&#8217;* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)  
8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
*and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
among them the blind and the lame,
10 &#8220;Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
    and declare it in the coastlands far away;
say,* &#8216;He who scattered Israel will gather him,
    and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.&#8217;*
*They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
    and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have not established what any other people believe or do not believe about Jesus except Zionists.
> 
> The thread is all about  Zionist slander of Jesus .
> 
> Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> Jesus lived 1800 years before that so it was impossible for Him to be a Zionist.
> 
> And The New Testament does not even speak at all about the land except to say the meek will inherit the land.
> 
> It's obvious The New Covenant had nothing to do with or say about the land.
> 
> The fact the word Zion existed does not make Jesus a Zionist, your ignorance is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament means The New Covenant and that is exactly what is established by the events in The New Testament.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced Jesus is not happy with Roudy the Jesus slanderer for his continuing slander of Him and the words written in The New Testament
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems staying on topic again?  The topic is not whether Jews believe Jesus is the Messiah and therefore the Christian version of the new covenant which is based on the Old Testament story of Hebrews and Exodus.  We already established that Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, etc. do not believe that Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> The topic is whether Jesus the Jew was in reality a Zionist.  And at this point you seem to be doing an excellent job of proving just that with these wonderful verses from the New Testament which keeps mentioning Israel and Zion as the Promised land of the Jews.  And absolutely NO MENTION of Palestinians.  Please keep it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact certain words appear in the OT says nothing about Jesus.


Hey, you're the one quoting Zionist verses from the New Testament to prove your asinine claims, not me.  
Make up your mind.  Ha ha ha.  Poor poor Jihad Sherri.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact certain words appear in the OT says nothing about Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one quoting Zionist verses from the New Testament to prove your asinine claims, not me.
> Make up your mind.  Ha ha ha.  Poor poor Jihad Sherri.
Click to expand...


Even after it's been proven that she lied many times in this thread, she continues to make a fool out of herself. 

Common guys, we should applaud Sherri MunnerNazi for her persistence haha !


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact certain words appear in the OT says nothing about Jesus.


Ha ha ha.  This is great.  First this fraudster claims that Jeremiah's new covenant is in the New Testament and applies to Jesus.  Now that it didn't turn out so good and it actually makes Jesus and the New Testament look very Zionist indeed, she claims it has nothing to do with Jesus after all.

If this isn't proof of the dishonesty and mental illness of this character Jihad Sherri, I don't know what is.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact certain words appear in the OT says nothing about Jesus.


Ha ha ha, this is truly great.  First this fraudster claims that Jeremiah is in the New Testament and applies to Jesus.  Now that it didn't turn out so well, and it actually makes Jesus and the New Testament very Zionist indeed, she claims "it has nothing to do with Jesus".

If this isn't proof of the dishonesty and mental illness of this Jihad Sherri character, I don't know what is.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact certain words appear in the OT says nothing about Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one quoting Zionist verses from the New Testament to prove your asinine claims, not me.
> Make up your mind.  Ha ha ha.  Poor poor Jihad Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even after it's been proven that she lied many times in this thread, she continues to make a fool out of herself.
> 
> Common guys, we should applaud Sherri MunnerNazi for her persistence haha !
Click to expand...

I say let's create a fund and at least send her a donation as a way to thank her for all this free entertainment.


----------



## Roudy

In light of what has transpired the last few posts, I'm thinking of changing Jihad Sherri's nom de guerre to SHERRI THE CHARLATAN.  What do you think Sherri? Up or down? Heh heh heh.  OMG.


----------



## Roudy

Sherri the charlatan: 





> What nonsense are you babbling about now?
> One more time, Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT PROMISES.
> That means we do not look to the OT for prophecies yet to be fulfilled.
> And The New Testament sets forth the new covenant.
> Your verses are in the OT.



Jeremiah is the verse YOU quoted from the New Testament, as evidence of Jesus' New Covenant, douche.  I simply quoted the rest of Jeremiah for you.  Ha ha ha.

Didn't quite work out for ya, did it?

Let me give you some advice, hellbound, when in hole stop digging.  LOL


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> Jesus was not about hate, or retribution.  It was not for man to judge.
> Jesus welcomed all people, no matter their sin or acts.  He was about kindness and caring for all people.
> He preached about love, not hate or hell.  Hell, a la Dante, did not exist for Jesus.






Hell as a concept was not even mentioned until the Catholic church slipped it in to the Bible. So Jesus could not have preached about hell, and no Christian would use the threat of hell.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The words are clear, Jesus says He is the Son of God in John 3:16, He nowhere says He is a Zionist, and He clearly says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Him.
> 
> How long will you be rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Him?
> 
> The lie in the thread title lies not just in stating Jesus was a Zionist, but in stating Jesus "was" .
> 
> Jesus is the life and the truth and the way.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> Jesus is the only way to the Father.
> 
> Jesus is Lord and Saviour to those who call on His name and believe in Him.
> 
> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANY CHRISTIAN HERE who agrees with Sherri's take on Jesus?  Christians only please reply.
Click to expand...






 Jesus was a travelling Pharisee teacher that believed in the rebirth of Israel and the temple being rebuilt.


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words are clear, Jesus says He is the Son of God in John 3:16, He nowhere says He is a Zionist, and He clearly says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Him.
> 
> How long will you be rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Him?
> 
> The lie in the thread title lies not just in stating Jesus was a Zionist, but in stating Jesus "was" .
> 
> Jesus is the life and the truth and the way.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> Jesus is the only way to the Father.
> 
> Jesus is Lord and Saviour to those who call on His name and believe in Him.
> 
> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANY CHRISTIAN HERE who agrees with Sherri's take on Jesus?  Christians only please reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a travelling Pharisee teacher that believed in the rebirth of Israel and the temple being rebuilt.
Click to expand...


Jesus had no use for the Pharisees.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are Jesus words.
> 
> How long do you plan to keep slandering Jesus and continuing in your disbelief of Him?
> 
> Hell awaits those who do not believe.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he preached the true values of his faith and the Old Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





So then sharia produce the gospel according to Jesus to prove your claims. That is all you have to do. All educated Christians know that the N.T is just the teachings of Jesus and not his exact words


----------



## Roudy

Whackadoodle Jihad Sherri the charlatan: 





> Jesus never taught the OT to anyone...



http://carm.org/questions/about-jesus/what-did-jesus-teach-about-old-testament

What did Jesus teach about the Old Testament?
by Ryan Turner

 Here is a brief list of some of what Jesus taught about the Old Testament:

Source of Authority

When confronted by Satan, Jesus appealed to the Old Testament as a source of authority by stating, "It is written," (Matt. 4:4, 7, 10).

Imperishability
"For truly I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass from the Law until all is accomplished," (NASB, Matt. 5:18).

Unbreakability
"The Scripture cannot be broken," (NASB, Jn. 10:35).

Source of Doctrinal Authority
Jesus appealed to Scripture when correcting false doctrine stating, "You are mistaken, not understanding the Scriptures nor the power of God," (NASB, Matt. 22:29).

Truthfulness
"Your word is truth," (NASB, Jn. 17:17).

Historical Reliability
Jesus affirmed the historical existence of Jonah (Matt. 12:40), Noah (Matt. 24:37-38), and Adam and Eve (Matt. 19:4-6).
Scientific Reliability

Jesus affirmed that God created the world (Mk. 13:19; cf. Matt. 19:4).
Old Testament Canonicity1 

Jesus made reference to the Law and Prophets as a unit, "Do not think that I came to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I did not come to abolish but to fulfill," (Matt. 5:17).

Jesus explained the Scriptures, "Then beginning with Moses and with all the prophets, He explained to them the things concerning Himself in all the Scriptures," (NASB, Luke 24:27).

Jesus referred to the entire Canon by mentioning all the prophets from Abel (from Genesis, the first book and first martyr) to Zechariah (Chronicles, the last book, and the last martyr) (Matt. 23:35).2



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom and did as God the Father directed Him all of His life. He never taught the OT to anyone. And the new covenant was with those who believed in Jesus and there were no promises of land a part of that covenant except He did say the meek shall inherit the earth. His people are Gentiles and Jews who believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. So Jesus did believe in the OT and God's covenant and promised land of* Israel *going to the Jews.  Thanks again.  Got any more Zionist verses from the New Testament?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT promises and establishes a new covenant with those who believe in Him.
> 
> And the children of God are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Your highlights all address the old covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where you are wrong is in omitting the fact that Salvation comes only through belief in Him.
> 
> That is what Jesus says in John 3:16 and throughout The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some more geniuses who need to get a real job.
> 
> 
> 
> Where they're wrong is that Christ was first a teacher among the Jews, but that he also had a heart for those of other backgrounds, as the story of the woman by the well whose deeds Christ gave her a recitation of correctly, yet gave her a command she likely heeded to "go and sin no more." Peter's revelation of this meaning was his dream of the table of unclean meats that were now acceptable, which he interpreted to mean all human beings, even those who were not born as Jews, were welcome to God's banquet if they followed Christ's teachings which were based absolutely on Old Testament books. They still went to Synagogues and taught scriptures in Christ's manner of interpreting God's commands and love for all humankind. Sometimes they were tortured, jailed, and killed for saying so. Many in the region made spectacles of feeding the new disciples to hungry lions, or used as easy kills for new gladiators, fighting the unskilled men given weapons to the death, which usually went well for the newbie gladiators and poorly for the Christians. The upper classes were not too concerned about Christians until Constantine, Emperor of the Roman Empire from 307-337AD, adopted Christianity and unified believers starting in 325 at  the council of Nicaea in Turkey, which was opened by Constantine and attended by all Bishops in the realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





When will you learn how to read English as Jesus says nothing in the Gospel according to John, that is Johns words which is why it is called John


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slanderer,
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> And Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s, over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> whack job Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know this...how?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





And modern Christianity was not even founded until just before islam was invented, before that time it was an offshoot of Judaism. The majority of the Jews did not believe that Jesus was the messiah so ignored his teachings. this is were your hatred of the Jews stems from.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe the words of Jesus about who He is, and Bloodrock rejects them.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul for your disbelief of the words of Jesus and who He says He is.







So were in Judea did you hear Jesus preach these words, as there has never been any recorded history of his teachings. All we have is 4th or 5th hand accounts of his words that have been bastardised over 300 years of telling and re-telling


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer,
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> And Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s, over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> whack job Jihad Sherri:
> 
> and you know this...how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And modern Christianity was not even founded until just before islam was invented, before that time it was an offshoot of Judaism. The majority of the Jews did not believe that Jesus was the messiah so ignored his teachings. this is were your hatred of the Jews stems from.
Click to expand...


James and Paul disagreed.. James said one had to be a Jew and keep Jewish law and rituals before one could become a Christian.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words are clear, Jesus says He is the Son of God in John 3:16, He nowhere says He is a Zionist, and He clearly says in John 3:16 Salvation comes from belief in Him.
> 
> How long will you be rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Him?
> 
> The lie in the thread title lies not just in stating Jesus was a Zionist, but in stating Jesus "was" .
> 
> Jesus is the life and the truth and the way.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is Messiah.
> 
> Jesus is the only way to the Father.
> 
> Jesus is Lord and Saviour to those who call on His name and believe in Him.
> 
> And Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a travelling Pharisee teacher that believed in the rebirth of Israel and the temple being rebuilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had no use for the Pharisees.
Click to expand...





 Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slanderer,
> 
> Jesus tells us who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> And Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s, over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And modern Christianity was not even founded until just before islam was invented, before that time it was an offshoot of Judaism. The majority of the Jews did not believe that Jesus was the messiah so ignored his teachings. this is were your hatred of the Jews stems from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James and Paul disagreed.. James said one had to be a Jew and keep Jewish law and rituals before one could become a Christian.
Click to expand...





Which was changed by the roman church to make Christianity more acceptable to the heathens


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a travelling Pharisee teacher that believed in the rebirth of Israel and the temple being rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus had no use for the Pharisees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
Click to expand...


I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.

Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)

Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.

There is NO third Temple in the NT.


----------



## Kondor3

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And modern Christianity was not even founded until just before islam was invented, before that time it was an offshoot of Judaism. The majority of the Jews did not believe that Jesus was the messiah so ignored his teachings. this is were your hatred of the Jews stems from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Paul disagreed.. James said one had to be a Jew and keep Jewish law and rituals before one could become a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which was changed by the roman church to make Christianity more acceptable to the heathens
Click to expand...

It might be more accurate to style the organization simply as 'The Church' during the earliest centuries of its existence; given that the various centers of The Church - at Jerusalem, Alexandria, Antioch, Corinth, Rome, etc., were all in communion and all pretty much on the same page for a very long time, until evolving differences in emphasis and doctrine triggered disagreement and schism some centuries after their founding. It seems to be true that 'The Church' discarded much of Jewish law and ritual and tradition to make it more palatable to Gentiles, but only after much discussion and disputation on the part of Church Fathers in Jerusalem in the first decades after the death of Jesus of Nazareth.


----------



## aris2chat

and yet the OT is part of the christian bible.  It is the basis of Jesus teachings.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense are you babbling about now?
> 
> One more time, Jesus comes after Jeremiah and He is the fulfillment of all OT PROMISES.
> 
> That means we do not look to the OT for prophecies yet to be fulfilled.
> 
> And The New Testament sets forth the new covenant.
> 
> Your verses are in the OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we have established that the verse you yourself quoted proves a GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATION for the promised land of Israel and covenant to be built.  This thread has become about the inability of a Jew hating IslamoNazi lover to accept Jesus for who he was.  Here's the Jeremiah you quoted.  Does Israel sound spiritual or geographical here, dipshit:
> Jeremiah.
> 31 At that time, declares the Lord,* I will be the God of all the clans of Israel*, and they shall be my people.
> 
> 4 Again I will build you, and you shall be built,
> * O virgin Israel!*
> 
> Again* you shall plant vineyards*
> *on the mountains of Samaria;* (notice Samaria and NOT "West Bank, or Palestine"  OOOOPS!
> the planters shall plant
> and shall enjoy the fruit.
> 6 For there shall be a day when watchmen will call
> in the hill country of Ephraim:
> *Arise, and let us go up to Zion*,
> to the Lord our God.
> *O Lord, save your people,
> the remnant of Israel.* (Gee, still no Palestine, eh?)
> 8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country
> *and gather them from the farthest parts of the earth,*
> among them the blind and the lame,
> 10 Hear the word of the Lord, O nations,
> and declare it in the coastlands far away;
> say,* He who scattered Israel will gather him,
> and will keep him as a shepherd keeps his flock.*
> *They shall come and sing aloud on the height of Zion,*
> and they shall be radiant over the goodness of the Lord,
> 
> *****
> AND...How does that egg feel on your face?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have not established what any other people believe or do not believe about Jesus except Zionists.
> 
> The thread is all about  Zionist slander of Jesus .
> 
> Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> Jesus lived 1800 years before that so it was impossible for Him to be a Zionist.
> 
> And The New Testament does not even speak at all about the land except to say the meek will inherit the land.
> 
> It's obvious The New Covenant had nothing to do with or say about the land.
> 
> The fact the word Zion existed does not make Jesus a Zionist, your ignorance is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Eid al-Adha is about Abraham's sacrifice.
Jews do not have a temple for sacrifice.  Instead they use prayer and charity




Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus had no use for the Pharisees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> Eid al-Adha is about Abraham's sacrifice.
> Jews do not have a temple for sacrifice.  Instead they use prayer and charity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, The Eid celebrates Abraham with a feast and charity.

Its a fun celebration.. We used to give our Muslim friends a small gift of dates.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The books of Matthew and Luke and Mark and John are the The Gospels.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Jesus words.
> 
> How long do you plan to keep slandering Jesus and continuing in your disbelief of Him?
> 
> Hell awaits those who do not believe.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not write the NT, other people did.  Jesus did not come to found a new religion, he taught the meaning of the torah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then sharia produce the gospel according to Jesus to prove your claims. That is all you have to do. All educated Christians know that the N.T is just the teachings of Jesus and not his exact words
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And modern Christianity was not even founded until just before islam was invented, before that time it was an offshoot of Judaism. The majority of the Jews did not believe that Jesus was the messiah so ignored his teachings. this is were your hatred of the Jews stems from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Paul disagreed.. James said one had to be a Jew and keep Jewish law and rituals before one could become a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was changed by the roman church to make Christianity more acceptable to the heathens
Click to expand...


Actually it was the apostle Paul who said we are not under the law but under grace.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus had no use for the Pharisees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
Click to expand...


The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The books of Matthew and Luke and Mark and John are the The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Jesus words.
> 
> How long do you plan to keep slandering Jesus and continuing in your disbelief of Him?
> 
> Hell awaits those who do not believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then sharia produce the gospel according to Jesus to prove your claims. That is all you have to do. All educated Christians know that the N.T is just the teachings of Jesus and not his exact words
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Holy Shiite. The imp of Satan was up ALL night spamming lies and now it's at it already. Is this the 3rd shift or 1st shift imp of Satan?


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
Click to expand...



You might study Daniel  separately.. 

The antichrist did put an end to sacrifice and the Temple in 70 AD.

The Abomination was raised by Antiochus.

Revelation 21: 22 says there is NO Temple because Jesus is the Temple.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might study Daniel  separately..
> 
> The antichrist did put an end to sacrifice and the Temple in 70 AD.
> 
> The Abomination was raised by Antiochus.
> 
> Revelation 21: 22 says there is NO Temple because Jesus is the Temple.
Click to expand...


I beg to differ. Daniels vision and John's vision both concern the end times. As for the temple, you may want to read verse 10 which refers to the New Jerusalem coming down out of heaven from God. Of course at that time there will be no need for a temple because Jesus is the temple.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I reject Scofields and Zionists twisted fantasies about a third temple and accept the eyewitness account of Flavious Josephus who describes how Daniels prophecy came true before his eyes in 67-70 AD.

There is no Biblical basis for rebuilding the Temple. 



Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In The New Testement, after Pentecost the temple imagery is applied to the Church, the body of Christ, the dwelling place of the Holy Spirit. Ephesians 2:19-21


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

One in Christ

11*Therefore remember that at one time you Gentiles in the flesh, called &#8220;the uncircumcision&#8221; by what is calledkthe circumcision, which is made in the flesh by hands&#8212;12*remember*lthat you were at that time separated from Christ,malienated from the commonwealth of Israel and strangers to*nthe covenants of promise,*ohaving no hope and without God in the world.*13*But now in Christ Jesus you who once were*pfar off have been brought near*qby the blood of Christ.*14*For*rhe himself is our peace,swho has made us both one and has broken down*tin his flesh the dividing wall of hostility*15*by abolishing the law of commandments expressed inuordinances, that he might create in himself one*vnew man in place of the two, so making peace,*16*and mightwreconcile us both to God in one body through the cross, thereby killing the hostility.*17*And he came and*xpreached peace to you who were*yfar off and peace to those who were*znear.*18*through him we both have*baccess incone Spirit to the Father.*19*So then you are no longer*dstrangers and aliens,4but you are*efellow citizens with the saints and*fmembers of the household of God,*20*gbuilt on the foundation of thehapostles and prophets,*iChrist Jesus himself being*jthe cornerstone,*21*kin whom the whole structure, being joined together, grows into*la holy temple in the Lord.*22*In him*myou also are being built together*ninto a dwelling place for God by5*the Spirit.

Ephesians 2 - ESVBible.org - And you were dead in the trespasses and sins in which you once walked, following the course of...


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might study Daniel  separately..
> 
> The antichrist did put an end to sacrifice and the Temple in 70 AD.
> 
> The Abomination was raised by Antiochus.
> 
> Revelation 21: 22 says there is NO Temple because Jesus is the Temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Daniels vision and John's vision both concern the end times. As for the temple, you may want to read verse 10 which refers to the New Jerusalem coming down out of heaven from God. Of course at that time there will be no need for a temple because Jesus is the temple.
Click to expand...


The New Jerusalem is spiritual..

Most of what John of Patmos wrote in his letter to the 7 churches happened within a generation.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I reject Scofields and Zionists twisted fantasies about a third temple and accept the eyewitness account of Flavious Josephus who describes how Daniels prophecy came true before his eyes in 67-70 AD.
> 
> There is no Biblical basis for rebuilding the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Of course Satanic Sherri will reject scripture that shows that Jews are in control of the land. Legitimate biblical scholars agree, and Scofield is a highly regarded scholar, that Daniels vision and Johns vision refer to the end times. And many OT prophecies are a foreshadowing of end time prophecies.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reject Scofields and Zionists twisted fantasies about a third temple and accept the eyewitness account of Flavious Josephus who describes how Daniels prophecy came true before his eyes in 67-70 AD.
> 
> There is no Biblical basis for rebuilding the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Satanic Sherri will reject scripture that shows that Jews are in control of the land. Legitimate biblical scholars agree, and Scofield is a highly regarded scholar, that Daniels vision and Johns vision refer to the end times. And many OT prophecies are a foreshadowing of end time prophecies.
Click to expand...


Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.


----------



## Shaarona

We know quite a lot about how the Book of Daniel came to be written. It was written about 164 B.C., probably by several authors. And its background was what was known as the Antiochan persecution of the Jews. 

After Alexander the Great conquered that whole area of the Near East, he left behind him a number of successor kingdoms, one of which was based in Syria. It was known as the Seleucid dynasty, and one of the monarchs, a particularly nasty one, was called Antiochus Epiphanes IV. And he did exercise a very real tyranny over the Jews. 

On the whole, these ancient Near Eastern empires didn't persecute people for their religion. They could be nasty to conquered peoples as conquered peoples, but they left their religion largely undisturbed. But not so this man, who desecrated the Temple and forbade all Jewish religious practices. The answer to this was that those Jews who wouldn't compromise in any way started a war, known as the Maccabean Revolt, and in the end won. And they defeated Antiochus, and reconsecrated the Temple, and it was during this war that the Book of Daniel was composed. 

It wasn't, however, composed by the Maccabeans. Any idea that is was a kind of recruiting manifesto is now discredited. It wasn't that. It was simply a prophetic writing. Saying that we're going to defeat Antiochus and beyond that lies a world in which the Jews will be recognized as God's chosen people, and will really dominate in their turn. 

Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## aris2chat

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reject Scofields and Zionists twisted fantasies about a third temple and accept the eyewitness account of Flavious Josephus who describes how Daniels prophecy came true before his eyes in 67-70 AD.
> 
> There is no Biblical basis for rebuilding the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Satanic Sherri will reject scripture that shows that Jews are in control of the land. Legitimate biblical scholars agree, and Scofield is a highly regarded scholar, that Daniels vision and Johns vision refer to the end times. And many OT prophecies are a foreshadowing of end time prophecies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.
Click to expand...


You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might study Daniel  separately..
> 
> The antichrist did put an end to sacrifice and the Temple in 70 AD.
> 
> The Abomination was raised by Antiochus.
> 
> Revelation 21: 22 says there is NO Temple because Jesus is the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Daniels vision and John's vision both concern the end times. As for the temple, you may want to read verse 10 which refers to the New Jerusalem coming down out of heaven from God. Of course at that time there will be no need for a temple because Jesus is the temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New Jerusalem is spiritual..
> 
> Most of what John of Patmos wrote in his letter to the 7 churches happened within a generation.
Click to expand...


Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual because Revelation 21:16 gives physical dimensions. A spiritual city would not have dimensions.


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Satanic Sherri will reject scripture that shows that Jews are in control of the land. Legitimate biblical scholars agree, and Scofield is a highly regarded scholar, that Daniels vision and Johns vision refer to the end times. And many OT prophecies are a foreshadowing of end time prophecies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?
Click to expand...


I read the KJV without Scofield references.

I also don't care for fundamentalism or futuristic projections about Revelation. 

I think that Revelation is very hard to understand for us because we don't understand the history of what was happening in the first century AD or the symbolism that the 7 churches clearly understood.

Hal Lindsey and the Left Behind authors have done a lot of damage.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Daniels vision and John's vision both concern the end times. As for the temple, you may want to read verse 10 which refers to the New Jerusalem coming down out of heaven from God. Of course at that time there will be no need for a temple because Jesus is the temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Jerusalem is spiritual..
> 
> Most of what John of Patmos wrote in his letter to the 7 churches happened within a generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual because Revelation 21:16 gives physical dimensions. A spiritual city would not have dimensions.
Click to expand...


Read Revelation 21:15-16- and 17..

Jesus references the Kingdom of God.. a new age .. a beginning not the end of the world.


----------



## Bloodrock44

aris2chat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Satanic Sherri will reject scripture that shows that Jews are in control of the land. Legitimate biblical scholars agree, and Scofield is a highly regarded scholar, that Daniels vision and Johns vision refer to the end times. And many OT prophecies are a foreshadowing of end time prophecies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?
Click to expand...


Satanic Sherri claims Israel is only "spiritual" and not physical. Now this one claims the Jerusalem in Ezekiel and Revelation (which gives physical dimensions) is only spiritual. Sounds like wishful thinking to me.


----------



## aris2chat

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reject Scofields and Zionists twisted fantasies about a third temple and accept the eyewitness account of Flavious Josephus who describes how Daniels prophecy came true before his eyes in 67-70 AD.
> 
> There is no Biblical basis for rebuilding the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Satanic Sherri will reject scripture that shows that Jews are in control of the land. Legitimate biblical scholars agree, and Scofield is a highly regarded scholar, that Daniels vision and Johns vision refer to the end times. And many OT prophecies are a foreshadowing of end time prophecies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.
Click to expand...


He resigned as judge


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Jerusalem is spiritual..
> 
> Most of what John of Patmos wrote in his letter to the 7 churches happened within a generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual because Revelation 21:16 gives physical dimensions. A spiritual city would not have dimensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Revelation 21:15-16- and 17..
> 
> Jesus references the Kingdom of God.. a new age .. a beginning not the end of the world.
Click to expand...


Please provide chapter and verse that says the New Jerusalem is spiritual or explain how a city with physical dimensions can be spiritual.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri claims Israel is only "spiritual" and not physical. Now this one claims the Jerusalem in Ezekiel and Revelation (which gives physical dimensions) is only spiritual. Sounds like wishful thinking to me.
Click to expand...


Go back to the story of the good figs and the bad figs.. The good figs were carried off to Babylon.. the bad figs were left behind.

Then read the Sermon on the Mount in its historical context of the Roman occupation and the Roman laws both Jews and Gentiles were subject to.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri claims Israel is only "spiritual" and not physical. Now this one claims the Jerusalem in Ezekiel and Revelation (which gives physical dimensions) is only spiritual. Sounds like wishful thinking to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to the story of the good figs and the bad figs.. The good figs were carried off to Babylon.. the bad figs were left behind.
> 
> Then read the Sermon on the Mount in its historical context of the Roman occupation and the Roman laws both Jews and Gentiles were subject to.
Click to expand...


Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual. I must have missed it.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri claims Israel is only "spiritual" and not physical. Now this one claims the Jerusalem in Ezekiel and Revelation (which gives physical dimensions) is only spiritual. Sounds like wishful thinking to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the story of the good figs and the bad figs.. The good figs were carried off to Babylon.. the bad figs were left behind.
> 
> Then read the Sermon on the Mount in its historical context of the Roman occupation and the Roman laws both Jews and Gentiles were subject to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual. I must have missed it.
Click to expand...


second posting:

Read Revelation 21:15-16- and 17..

Jesus references the Kingdom of God.. a new age .. a beginning not the end of the world.

My religious training since childhood has been very traditional.. I think its a mistake to real it literally.. I think one misses the message.


----------



## MJB12741

Jewish concepts of eschatology first appear in the book of Daniel which passed on into Christianity.





Shaarona said:


> We know quite a lot about how the Book of Daniel came to be written. It was written about 164 B.C., probably by several authors. And its background was what was known as the Antiochan persecution of the Jews.
> 
> After Alexander the Great conquered that whole area of the Near East, he left behind him a number of successor kingdoms, one of which was based in Syria. It was known as the Seleucid dynasty, and one of the monarchs, a particularly nasty one, was called Antiochus Epiphanes IV. And he did exercise a very real tyranny over the Jews.
> 
> On the whole, these ancient Near Eastern empires didn't persecute people for their religion. They could be nasty to conquered peoples as conquered peoples, but they left their religion largely undisturbed. But not so this man, who desecrated the Temple and forbade all Jewish religious practices. The answer to this was that those Jews who wouldn't compromise in any way started a war, known as the Maccabean Revolt, and in the end won. And they defeated Antiochus, and reconsecrated the Temple, and it was during this war that the Book of Daniel was composed.
> 
> It wasn't, however, composed by the Maccabeans. Any idea that is was a kind of recruiting manifesto is now discredited. It wasn't that. It was simply a prophetic writing. Saying that we're going to defeat Antiochus and beyond that lies a world in which the Jews will be recognized as God's chosen people, and will really dominate in their turn.
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> Jewish concepts of eschatology first appear in the book of Daniel which passed on into Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know quite a lot about how the Book of Daniel came to be written. It was written about 164 B.C., probably by several authors. And its background was what was known as the Antiochan persecution of the Jews.
> 
> After Alexander the Great conquered that whole area of the Near East, he left behind him a number of successor kingdoms, one of which was based in Syria. It was known as the Seleucid dynasty, and one of the monarchs, a particularly nasty one, was called Antiochus Epiphanes IV. And he did exercise a very real tyranny over the Jews.
> 
> On the whole, these ancient Near Eastern empires didn't persecute people for their religion. They could be nasty to conquered peoples as conquered peoples, but they left their religion largely undisturbed. But not so this man, who desecrated the Temple and forbade all Jewish religious practices. The answer to this was that those Jews who wouldn't compromise in any way started a war, known as the Maccabean Revolt, and in the end won. And they defeated Antiochus, and reconsecrated the Temple, and it was during this war that the Book of Daniel was composed.
> 
> It wasn't, however, composed by the Maccabeans. Any idea that is was a kind of recruiting manifesto is now discredited. It wasn't that. It was simply a prophetic writing. Saying that we're going to defeat Antiochus and beyond that lies a world in which the Jews will be recognized as God's chosen people, and will really dominate in their turn.
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
Click to expand...


Daniel is not about the future of the seven churches.. NO prophet ever wrote thousands of years into the future.

They were commentators not fortunetellers.

Jewish eschatology seems very different from Revelation to me.

For instance .. God and Magog invaded Syria-Palestine many years before the birth of Christ... and they did come swiftly like locusts on horseback.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the story of the good figs and the bad figs.. The good figs were carried off to Babylon.. the bad figs were left behind.
> 
> Then read the Sermon on the Mount in its historical context of the Roman occupation and the Roman laws both Jews and Gentiles were subject to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual. I must have missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> second posting:
> 
> Read Revelation 21:15-16- and 17..
> 
> Jesus references the Kingdom of God.. a new age .. a beginning not the end of the world.
> 
> My religious training since childhood has been very traditional.. I think its a mistake to real it literally.. I think one misses the message.
Click to expand...


I realize there are metaphors and parables that can not be taken literally. However, the OT and the NT give physical dimensions of the New Jerusalem. Once again. a spiritual city would not have physical dimensions. Something of this magnitude would be spoken of plainly and not left to our interpretation.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide chapter and verse where the New Jerusalem is spiritual. I must have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second posting:
> 
> Read Revelation 21:15-16- and 17..
> 
> Jesus references the Kingdom of God.. a new age .. a beginning not the end of the world.
> 
> My religious training since childhood has been very traditional.. I think its a mistake to real it literally.. I think one misses the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize there are metaphors and parables that can not be taken literally. However, the OT and the NT give physical dimensions of the New Jerusalem. Once again. a spiritual city would not have physical dimensions. Something of this magnitude would be spoken of plainly and not left to our interpretation.
Click to expand...


So we know the New Jerusalem will be huge and beautiful.

Well, that's why I study history alongside the scriptures.

Jerusalem was not grand.. it was arid and rocky and poor.

Galilee however was prosperous


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> second posting:
> 
> Read Revelation 21:15-16- and 17..
> 
> Jesus references the Kingdom of God.. a new age .. a beginning not the end of the world.
> 
> My religious training since childhood has been very traditional.. I think its a mistake to real it literally.. I think one misses the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize there are metaphors and parables that can not be taken literally. However, the OT and the NT give physical dimensions of the New Jerusalem. Once again. a spiritual city would not have physical dimensions. Something of this magnitude would be spoken of plainly and not left to our interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we know the New Jerusalem will be huge and beautiful.
> 
> Well, that's why I study history alongside the scriptures.
> 
> Jerusalem was not grand.. it was arid and rocky and poor.
> 
> Galilee however was prosperous
Click to expand...


Yes. Glad you finally agree. According to Revelation it will be 1500 miles by 1500 miles and 1500 miles high. And we will live there forever.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize there are metaphors and parables that can not be taken literally. However, the OT and the NT give physical dimensions of the New Jerusalem. Once again. a spiritual city would not have physical dimensions. Something of this magnitude would be spoken of plainly and not left to our interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we know the New Jerusalem will be huge and beautiful.
> 
> Well, that's why I study history alongside the scriptures.
> 
> Jerusalem was not grand.. it was arid and rocky and poor.
> 
> Galilee however was prosperous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Glad you finally agree. According to Revelation it will be 1500 miles by 1500 miles and 1500 miles high. And we will live there forever.
Click to expand...



Did you read on down?


Is apocalyptic writing always a response with concrete [circumstances], or is it more mystical?

Really, all apocalyptic literature is much more a response to a concrete set of circumstances, often political circumstances that drive this sense that we have to look for a mode of deliverance from God. 

And Daniel was, as a book, really responding to the political crisis of Antiochus Epiphanes and the political forces of war that are all about. ... For the people of this period there's really no difference between religion and politics. We can't simply look at this work as if its symbolism of good and truth and beauty are divorced from the political reality that's all around them. ... 

Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish concepts of eschatology first appear in the book of Daniel which passed on into Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know quite a lot about how the Book of Daniel came to be written. It was written about 164 B.C., probably by several authors. And its background was what was known as the Antiochan persecution of the Jews.
> 
> After Alexander the Great conquered that whole area of the Near East, he left behind him a number of successor kingdoms, one of which was based in Syria. It was known as the Seleucid dynasty, and one of the monarchs, a particularly nasty one, was called Antiochus Epiphanes IV. And he did exercise a very real tyranny over the Jews.
> 
> On the whole, these ancient Near Eastern empires didn't persecute people for their religion. They could be nasty to conquered peoples as conquered peoples, but they left their religion largely undisturbed. But not so this man, who desecrated the Temple and forbade all Jewish religious practices. The answer to this was that those Jews who wouldn't compromise in any way started a war, known as the Maccabean Revolt, and in the end won. And they defeated Antiochus, and reconsecrated the Temple, and it was during this war that the Book of Daniel was composed.
> 
> It wasn't, however, composed by the Maccabeans. Any idea that is was a kind of recruiting manifesto is now discredited. It wasn't that. It was simply a prophetic writing. Saying that we're going to defeat Antiochus and beyond that lies a world in which the Jews will be recognized as God's chosen people, and will really dominate in their turn.
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is not about the future of the seven churches.. NO prophet ever wrote thousands of years into the future.
> 
> They were commentators not fortunetellers.
> 
> Jewish eschatology seems very different from Revelation to me.
> 
> For instance .. God and Magog invaded Syria-Palestine many years before the birth of Christ... and they did come swiftly like locusts on horseback.
Click to expand...


Daniel's writings are *not* in Nivi'im (Prophets):  they are in 'Ketuvim' (Writings)    If you're talking Jewish eschatology, Daniel is less authoritative than any actual prophet.

And the KJV, for all its poetic beauty, is about the least accurate rendition of the Hebrew Bible into English.


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish concepts of eschatology first appear in the book of Daniel which passed on into Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel is not about the future of the seven churches.. NO prophet ever wrote thousands of years into the future.
> 
> They were commentators not fortunetellers.
> 
> Jewish eschatology seems very different from Revelation to me.
> 
> For instance .. God and Magog invaded Syria-Palestine many years before the birth of Christ... and they did come swiftly like locusts on horseback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel's writings are *not* in Nivi'im (Prophets):  they are in 'Ketuvim' (Writings)    If you're talking Jewish eschatology, Daniel is less authoritative than any actual prophet.
> 
> And the KJV, for all its poetic beauty, is about the least accurate rendition of the Hebrew Bible into English.
Click to expand...


I have not studied the Torah.. and its all I can do to keep up with Christian writings and their historical context.

Not that I even imagine that I have all the answers. I just keep studying.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we know the New Jerusalem will be huge and beautiful.
> 
> Well, that's why I study history alongside the scriptures.
> 
> Jerusalem was not grand.. it was arid and rocky and poor.
> 
> Galilee however was prosperous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Glad you finally agree. According to Revelation it will be 1500 miles by 1500 miles and 1500 miles high. And we will live there forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read on down?
> 
> 
> Is apocalyptic writing always a response with concrete [circumstances], or is it more mystical?
> 
> Really, all apocalyptic literature is much more a response to a concrete set of circumstances, often political circumstances that drive this sense that we have to look for a mode of deliverance from God.
> 
> And Daniel was, as a book, really responding to the political crisis of Antiochus Epiphanes and the political forces of war that are all about. ... For the people of this period there's really no difference between religion and politics. We can't simply look at this work as if its symbolism of good and truth and beauty are divorced from the political reality that's all around them. ...
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
Click to expand...


OK...since you won't accept that a spiritual city wouldn't have physical dimensions let's leave it at this. You can live in spiritual Jerusalem and I will live in physical Jerusalem and we'll both be happy and agree to disagree. It doesn't affect my salvation one way or the other.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Glad you finally agree. According to Revelation it will be 1500 miles by 1500 miles and 1500 miles high. And we will live there forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read on down?
> 
> 
> Is apocalyptic writing always a response with concrete [circumstances], or is it more mystical?
> 
> Really, all apocalyptic literature is much more a response to a concrete set of circumstances, often political circumstances that drive this sense that we have to look for a mode of deliverance from God.
> 
> And Daniel was, as a book, really responding to the political crisis of Antiochus Epiphanes and the political forces of war that are all about. ... For the people of this period there's really no difference between religion and politics. We can't simply look at this work as if its symbolism of good and truth and beauty are divorced from the political reality that's all around them. ...
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...since you won't accept that a spiritual city wouldn't have physical dimensions let's leave it at this. You can live in spiritual Jerusalem and I will live in physical Jerusalem and we'll both be happy and agree to disagree. It doesn't affect my salvation one way or the other.
Click to expand...


LOLOL.. OK..

If I had not begun to look at the history and politics of the times, I would probably have left the church long ago.


----------



## MHunterB

Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:

List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)

About Us - Historicist.com 
(Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)

This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.  

Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.


----------



## MHunterB

Pioneers of Truth - Historicist.com

As we can see from this link (from the KTM site) - this 'historicity' is into a form of 'British Israelism', which again is a movement very heavily polluted by 'Christian Identity' racism (eg 'Shepherd's Chapel')


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.



You are out of your depth.. I am not opposed to Catholicism or Judaism... and I never heard of Kingdom Treasure Ministeries. The theology of the 700 Club comes out of the tent revivals of the Dust Bowl and the Great Depression. It preys on poor people and those who are uneducated.

The new gig is "prosperity doctrine"..


----------



## aris2chat

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the KJV without Scofield references.
> 
> I also don't care for fundamentalism or futuristic projections about Revelation.
> 
> I think that Revelation is very hard to understand for us because we don't understand the history of what was happening in the first century AD or the symbolism that the 7 churches clearly understood.
> 
> Hal Lindsey and the Left Behind authors have done a lot of damage.
Click to expand...


Revelations was about 1st century roman and the rise of the church.

It is not some futuristic battle.  The writer was taking to his contemporaries not 2000 or more years into the future.

Sadly some people believe revelations and expect an end time.  The end time will be either by man or some piece of rock out in space.  Extinctions are a natural part of our planet.  Just because dinosaurs lived for 160 million years does not mean man will.


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with KJV or just Scofield's comments and references?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the KJV without Scofield references.
> 
> I also don't care for fundamentalism or futuristic projections about Revelation.
> 
> I think that Revelation is very hard to understand for us because we don't understand the history of what was happening in the first century AD or the symbolism that the 7 churches clearly understood.
> 
> Hal Lindsey and the Left Behind authors have done a lot of damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revelations was about 1st century roman and the rise of the church.
> 
> It is not some futuristic battle.  The writer was taking to his contemporaries not 2000 or more years into the future.
> 
> Sadly some people believe revelations and expect an end time.  The end time will be either by man or some piece of rock out in space.  Extinctions are a natural part of our planet.  Just because dinosaurs lived for 160 million years does not mean man will.
Click to expand...


We are on the same page.


----------



## MHunterB

"Cyrus Scofield was a disbarred lawyer and a convicted felon.. He was paid to write the Scofield Bible by Samuel Untermyer .. It was apostasy."

Do you have a link to the copy of the cancelled check with the notation 'For Bible edition' on it AND the notarized affirmation from a prominent handwriting expert to confirm that it's truly Untermyer's handwriting?

If not, please cite your sources.  The only places I could find reference to the idea in your quote above, Shaarona, were on the KTM site and others espousing a very similar view.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus had no use for the Pharisees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just what would you know about Jesus being a muslim, didn't your child abusing prophet slander him and deny he was holy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
Click to expand...

Wa?  You do realize that Muslims slaughter millions of sheep and lambs during their yearly pilgrimage?  Ignoramus.


----------



## MHunterB

The Zionist-Created Scofield 'Bible' The Source Of The Problem In The Mideast - Part 2 Why Judeo-Christians Support War

http://israelect.com/reference/ArnoldKennedy/Pre-Conditioned Churches- Schofield Style.pdf

The Greatest Hoax | Cyrus Scofeld: Who Was He?

A Little History: Cyrus I Scofield and the Tribulation

I think the above links make it very clear that this 'to-do' goes beyond any reasonable 'theological' disagreement and is firmly in the fringe of conspiranutter BS filth.   That repeated connection, IMHO, is reason to be skeptical about the veracity of such claims as the links above invoke 'Illuminati' and 'Freemasons' among others who are identified as the 'villains' of their accounts.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eid al-Adha is about Abraham's sacrifice.
> Jews do not have a temple for sacrifice.  Instead they use prayer and charity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, The Eid celebrates Abraham with a feast and charity.
> 
> Its a fun celebration.. We used to give our Muslim friends a small gift of dates.
Click to expand...

Oh really now?  Methinks you're a liar and an imposter. Another Muslim posing as a Christian?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eid_al-Adha

Men, women and children are expected to dress in their finest clothing to perform Eid prayer in a large congregation is an open waqf ("stopping") field called Eidgah or mosque. Affluent Muslims who can afford, i.e. Malik-e-Nisaab; sacrifice their best halal domestic animals (usually a cow, but can also be a camel, goat, sheep or ram depending on the region) as a symbol of Abraham's willingness to sacrifice his only son. The sacrificed animals, called a&#7693;&#7717;iya (Arabic: &#1571;&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577;*, also known by its Persian term, Qurb&#257;ni), have to meet certain age and quality standards or else the animal is considered an unacceptable sacrifice. 

*This tradition accounts for the slaughter of more than 100 million animals in only two days of Eid. 

**In Pakistan alone nearly 10 million animals are slaughtered on Eid days *costing over US$3 billion.*In addition, the welfare of the animals, and more importantly, how they are sacrificed is a source of great contention. 

Several contemporary videos on the internet of animals being sacrificed during Eid appear to show acts of extreme cruelty, suffering, and torture with a complete disregard for the animals' welfare.* The Muslim community has yet to confront and deal with the issue of animal cruelty and welfare during Eid.


----------



## MHunterB

Jesus 'had no use for' ***hypocrite*** Pharisees, anymore than any of the rest of the Christians here of whatever Church have any use for the sherrithing because of its hypocrisy.

There were at least 7 different 'schools' of Pharisees - and most of 'em wouldn't have been caught dead standing next to a Sadducee (ie, quisling)...... speaking of 'historical context'.


----------



## Roudy

Biblical scholar, you're not, bible mutilator.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I reject Scofields and Zionists twisted fantasies about a third temple and accept the eyewitness account of Flavious Josephus who describes how Daniels prophecy came true before his eyes in 67-70 AD.
> 
> There is no Biblical basis for rebuilding the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian... Muslims believe that all who submit to the will of God are Muslims.
> 
> Muslims don't believe that blood ameliorates sin.. They don't believe in blood sacrifice since the time of Abraham and the attempted sacrifice of Isaac (or Ishmael)
> 
> Its offensive to Muslims that the purest of the prophets .. born of a virgin should have such a cruel death.
> 
> There is NO third Temple in the NT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third temple is spoken of in the OT book of Daniel. His vision of the end times correlates to John's vision in Revelation. Daniel says the anti-Christ will put an end to sacrifice. In order to put an end to sacrifice there must be a Temple. There is only one place on earth the Jews can sacrifice and that is the Temple. He also says the anti-Christ will set up an abomination on a wing of the Temple. It will be rebuilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

All this religious foofaraw is getting to be too deep for the Hossfly, so iffen y'all don't mind, I think I shall subscribe to the Big Bang Theory. One reason is, it proves beyond a doubt that Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.


Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are out of your depth.. I am not opposed to Catholicism or Judaism... and I never heard of Kingdom Treasure Ministeries. The theology of the 700 Club comes out of the tent revivals of the Dust Bowl and the Great Depression. It preys on poor people and those who are uneducated.
> 
> The new gig is "prosperity doctrine"..
Click to expand...

As opposed to Islamists and anti Semites who recruit in prisons, among illiterates and the ignorant, and social rejects?


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are out of your depth.. I am not opposed to Catholicism or Judaism... and I never heard of Kingdom Treasure Ministeries. The theology of the 700 Club comes out of the tent revivals of the Dust Bowl and the Great Depression. It preys on poor people and those who are uneducated.
> 
> The new gig is "prosperity doctrine"..
Click to expand...


Since you acknowledge your ignorance about Torah - thus about Judaism - it seems more likely that you are the one out of their depth.   

I also note that you have given no source nor reference for your 'fact' about Schoefield being paid by a 'Zionist' .   As I stated, I was seeking a source for such a 'connection' - and I could only find it within a certain very narrow range of webstains.

You made the allegation, Shaarona:  now I suggest you give some references to back it up.  Else it begins to appear as though the 'sources' exist *only* on that variety of webstain and/or that you are trying to conceal said sources.  I'd really hate to be forced to conclude you try to debate by prevarication.....


----------



## Bumberclyde

If Zionist means gay, then yes, Jesus was a Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Jesus 'had no use for' ***hypocrite*** Pharisees, anymore than any of the rest of the Christians here of whatever Church have any use for the sherrithing because of its hypocrisy.
> 
> There were at least 7 different 'schools' of Pharisees - and most of 'em wouldn't have been caught dead standing next to a Sadducee (ie, quisling)...... speaking of 'historical context'.


Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A hate group calling others hate groups is so unimpressive.

Keep on demonizing and hating, Zionist, it is certainly what you do best.




MHunterB said:


> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Showing your Zionist ignorance again, Palestine was under Roman Occupation.

But they were kinder, much kinder and gentler occupiers, they were not massacring children the way Zionists are.



Roudy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus 'had no use for' ***hypocrite*** Pharisees, anymore than any of the rest of the Christians here of whatever Church have any use for the sherrithing because of its hypocrisy.
> 
> There were at least 7 different 'schools' of Pharisees - and most of 'em wouldn't have been caught dead standing next to a Sadducee (ie, quisling)...... speaking of 'historical context'.
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A hate group calling others hate groups is so unimpressive.
> 
> Keep on demonizing and hating, Zionist, it is certainly what you do best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.
Click to expand...

What's funnier is the biggest Jew hating bigot on this board, with her phony baloney Islamic Neo Nazi version of Christianity and Jesus, accuses using others of being haters. 

Jihad Sherri is one funny whack job.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Showing your Zionist ignorance again, Palestine was under Roman Occupation.
> 
> But they were kinder, much kinder and gentler occupiers, they were not massacring children the way Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus 'had no use for' ***hypocrite*** Pharisees, anymore than any of the rest of the Christians here of whatever Church have any use for the sherrithing because of its hypocrisy.
> 
> There were at least 7 different 'schools' of Pharisees - and most of 'em wouldn't have been caught dead standing next to a Sadducee (ie, quisling)...... speaking of 'historical context'.
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

SHADAP retard, there was no Palestine during Jesus' time, nor is it mentioned in the bibles and the Koran. There are hundreds of references to Israel and Zion as the promised land of the Jews.  The name Palestine was given to the land of Israel after the death of Jesus and the Roman invasion.  We already went over that and you failed miserably, over and over.     Go get an education and a fucking life.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Showing your Zionist ignorance again, Palestine was under Roman Occupation.
> 
> But they were kinder, much kinder and gentler occupiers, they were not massacring children the way Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus 'had no use for' ***hypocrite*** Pharisees, anymore than any of the rest of the Christians here of whatever Church have any use for the sherrithing because of its hypocrisy.
> 
> There were at least 7 different 'schools' of Pharisees - and most of 'em wouldn't have been caught dead standing next to a Sadducee (ie, quisling)...... speaking of 'historical context'.
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And there was I thinking that a few hours off this forum would have refreshed your brain but your views are still as warped as ever.


----------



## Roudy

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your Zionist ignorance again, Palestine was under Roman Occupation.
> 
> But they were kinder, much kinder and gentler occupiers, they were not massacring children the way Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there was I thinking that a few hours off this forum would have refreshed your brain but your views are still as warped as ever.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the Romans who crucified hundreds of thousands of people, including thousands of a Jews during the occupation and invasion, and one Jew in particular, JESUS were kinder.  Can you believe the blasphemy and vomit that comes out of this lunatic's mouth?  

Hey ,maybe they were kinder than These suicide bombing, rocket shooting, human shield using, Islamo terrorist Palestinian animals like Hamas and Hezbollah.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.
Click to expand...


Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You being a Zionist who backs up his claim that the thread title is true based on nothing are certainly no one to criticize another.

The thread title remains a lie of Jesus slanderers like yourself. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

And here we see the whore of HAMAS, sherrisatanspawn, *defending* the crucifiers of Jesus.....  no wonder 'Jesus wept'!



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Showing your Zionist ignorance again, Palestine was under Roman Occupation.
> 
> But they were kinder, much kinder and gentler occupiers, they were not massacring children the way Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus 'had no use for' ***hypocrite*** Pharisees, anymore than any of the rest of the Christians here of whatever Church have any use for the sherrithing because of its hypocrisy.
> 
> There were at least 7 different 'schools' of Pharisees - and most of 'em wouldn't have been caught dead standing next to a Sadducee (ie, quisling)...... speaking of 'historical context'.
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?




Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting links, vis-à-vis 'Shaarona' and allegations about Schoefield:
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Not a 'given', of course, that every last group listed there is actually a hate group - but I'm unaware of any group successfully suingthe SPLC for defamation and winning.  OTOH, the SPLC has sued and won.....)
> 
> About Us - Historicist.com
> (Note that this is an 'outreach' of a 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' - one of the groups on the SPLC list above)
> 
> This site is rife with traditional 'Protestant' libels against both Catholicism and Judaism.  It's particularly insistent on attacking 'Dispensationalism' - thus actively seeking to create contention *between* Protestant Christians.
> 
> Historical Heresies: 19th Century Humanistic Philosophies and America's Cultural Corruption*-*Truth in History
> And this page pretty well explains what 'Kingdom Treasure Ministries' is all about:  they revile all manner of 19th century movements as corrupting American culture - and blame it on 'the North'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> And here we see the whore of HAMAS, sherrisatanspawn, *defending* the crucifiers of Jesus.....  no wonder 'Jesus wept'!
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your Zionist ignorance again, Palestine was under Roman Occupation.
> 
> But they were kinder, much kinder and gentler occupiers, they were not massacring children the way Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the Jews ruled the nation, naturally there would be different sects and sub sects, and political "parties", and they all blamed each other for being under Roman occupation and their status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



So true----during that period of time   Israel/Judea was in a kind of ideological turmoil---
ALL KINDS of   ideologies'  popped up-----and----as is not at all unusual----many  
mystic cults and "savior"  cults.      As to kindness----In the course of a short stint as 
PRELATE OF JUDEA-----one of the demigods of the   present isa-respecting cultists----
to wit  PONTIUS PILATE-----crucified at least 20,000 jews.     Also enslavement of jews 
was rampant-----including, of course----hundreds of thousands of children.  
Enslavement of children by isa-respecters did not start with the meccan rapist----
it was actually the custom of the  ---ROMAN FORERUNNERS of isa-respecting 
filth.      Kill the father,  rape the mother and enslave the children-------still 
a custom of KHARTOUM.    For those who do not know ----crucifixtion was a 
penalty for  CRIMES AGAINST ROME ----generally sedition.    It had nothing to 
do with common criminals .      Unless  "barrabas"   robbed a roman-----he was 
not being crucified for ----'robbery'


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Learn to read English you Iranian imp of Satan.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.

Go back to school, satanic shill


----------



## MJB12741

Just curious Sherri.  Are there male virgins for you up there in Allahland when you leave this earth?



QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8455877]What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?




Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sharoona uses common anti Semetic themes, here Replacment Theology is being employed. All very old tactics of Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _A hate group calling others hate groups is so unimpressive. Keep on demonizing and hating, Zionist, it is certainly what you do best. _


Are you back for another thrashing, hate-monger?


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the KJV without Scofield references.
> 
> I also don't care for fundamentalism or futuristic projections about Revelation.
> 
> I think that Revelation is very hard to understand for us because we don't understand the history of what was happening in the first century AD or the symbolism that the 7 churches clearly understood.
> 
> Hal Lindsey and the Left Behind authors have done a lot of damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revelations was about 1st century roman and the rise of the church.
> 
> It is not some futuristic battle.  The writer was taking to his contemporaries not 2000 or more years into the future.
> 
> Sadly some people believe revelations and expect an end time.  The end time will be either by man or some piece of rock out in space.  Extinctions are a natural part of our planet.  Just because dinosaurs lived for 160 million years does not mean man will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are on the same page.
Click to expand...

Then pay close attention whenever Aris2chat, Bloodrock or Jeremiah post their thoughts. They have all their shit in one pile. As for the Jews here, the majority of them know more about the New Testament than some Christian preachers I have heard. Can you guess why?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.
> 
> Go back to school, satanic shill
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who does Jesus say He is?

Jesus Said He Is God

John 14:7-10*[7]*If you really knew me, you would know my Father as well. From now on,*you do know him*and*have seen him." [8]*Philip said, "Lord, show us the Father and that will be enough for us." * [9]*Jesus answered: "Don't you know me, Philip, even after I have been among you such a long time?*Anyone who has seen*me*has seen the Father.*How can you say, `Show us the Father'? *[10]*Don't you believe that*I am in the Father, and that the Father is in me? The words I say to you are not just my own. Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work.

John 10:30**"I and the Father are one."

John 14:11**Believe me when I say that*I am in the Father and the Father is in me; or at least believe on the evidence of the miracles themselves.

John 10:37-38*[37]*Do not believe me unless I do what my Father does. [38]*But if I do it, even though you do not believe me, believe the miracles,*that you may know and understand that the Father is in me, and I in the Father."

Matthew 27:43*He trusts in God. Let God rescue him now if he wants him,*for he said, 'I am the Son of God.'"

John 17:11** I will remain in the world no longer, but they are still in the world, and I am coming to you. Holy Father, protect them by the power of your name--the name you gave me--so that they may be one*as we are one.

Jesus said He is God


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.
> 
> Go back to school, satanic shill
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus is a Zionist, Heide. It happened during the Big Bang. Juan Baptiste baptized him as a Zionst.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.
> 
> Go back to school, satanic shill
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Satanich Shill, this is what Bloodrock said: "Indeed. When you give a specific chapter and verse proving an irrefutable truth and they flat out reject it without a valid reason, you have to question their motives"

How is that slandering Jesus? He merely made a statement your motives. 

Learn to read English, or go finish High School. You keep making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who is Jesus?

Jesus is the Son of God.

Mark 14:61b-62** [61b]*Again the high priest asked him,*"Are you the Christ, the Son of the Blessed One?"**[62]*"I am,"*said Jesus. "And you will see the*Son of Man*sitting at the right hand of the Mighty One and coming on the clouds of heaven."

Luke 22:66-70**[66]*At daybreak the council of the elders of the people, both the chief priests and teachers of the law, met together, and Jesus was led before them. [67]*"If you are the Christ, " they said, "tell us." *Jesus answered, "If I tell you, you will not believe me, [68]*and if I asked you, you would not answer. [69]*But from now on, the*Son of Man*will be seated at the right hand of the mighty God." *[70]*They all asked, "Are you then the Son of God?" *He replied, "You are right in saying I am."

Daniel 7:13-14*[13]*"In my vision at night I looked, and there before me was one like a*son of man, coming with the clouds of heaven. He approached the Ancient of Days and was led into his presence. [14]*He was given authority, glory and sovereign power; all peoples, nations and men of every language worshiped him. His dominion is an everlasting dominion that will not pass away, and his kingdom is one that will never be destroyed.

Jesus said He is God


----------



## toastman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t5ua5XhjoE]SETH MACFARLANES CAVALCADE OF CARTOON COMEDY 12. Fat Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists do not baptize or get baptized, Satan needs to train you better, boy. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.
> 
> Go back to school, satanic shill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist, Heide. It happened during the Big Bang. Juan Baptiste baptized him as a Zionst.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

"We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:

1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)

Or, to put it in 'shorthand':

*Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.
> 
> Go back to school, satanic shill
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What did Jesus teach?

What God, the Father directed Him to teach.

John 14:31**the world must learn that I love the Father and that I do exactly what my Father has commanded me.

John 7:16*Jesus answered, "My teaching is not my own. It comes from him who sent me."

John 8:42**Jesus said to them, "If God were your Father, you would love me, for I came from God and now am here. I have not come on my own; but he sent me."

John 17:3-12** [3]*Now this is eternal life: that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ,*whom you have sent. [4]*I have brought you glory on earth by completing*the work you gave me to do. [5]*And now, Father,*glorify me*in your presence with the glory I had with you before the world began. [6]*I have revealed you to those whom you gave me out of the world.*They were yours; you gave them to me*and they have obeyed your word. [7]*Now they know that*everything you have given me comes from you. [8]*For*I gave them the words you gave me*and they accepted them. They knew with certainty that*I came from you, and they believed that*you sent me. [9]*I pray for them. I am not praying for the world, but for*those you have given me, for they are yours. [10]*All I have is yours, and all you have is mine. And glory has come to me through them. [11]*I will remain in the world no longer, but they are still in the world, and I am coming to you. Holy Father, protect them by the power of your name--the name you gave me--so that they may be one as we are one. [12]*While I was with them, I protected them and kept them safe by that*name you gave me. None has been lost except the one doomed to destruction so that Scripture would be fulfilled.

Jesus said He is God


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.






MHunterB said:


> "We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:
> 
> 1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
> 2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
> 3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)
> 
> Or, to put it in 'shorthand':
> 
> *Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Bloodrocks fault you can't read English.
> 
> Go back to school, satanic shill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Words of a Jew who is not a Zionist

" The greatness or worth of a person is not measured by his or her outward appearance. Jews believe that Adam was created in G-d's image and that he is the common ancestor of all mankind. At this stage in human history, there is no room for privileged people who can do with others as they please. Human life is sacred and human rights are not to be denied by those who would subvert them for "national security" or for any other reason. No one knows this better than the Jews, who have been second-class citizens so often and for so long. Some Zionists, however, may differ. This is understandable because Judaism and Zionism are by no means the same. Indeed they are incompatible and irreconcilable: If one is a good Jew, one cannot be a Zionist; if one is a Zionist, one cannot be a good Jew."

Difference between Judaism and Zionism


----------



## Kondor3

Things are getting waaayyy too serious here...

Time for a little comic relief...

Enjoy...


Somehow, methinks Jesus would have gotten a kick out of it, too...


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, so now it is claiming to 'know many Jews who are not Zionists'.....LOL! More lies and distortions from the sherrishitflinger.  It's right there below:  *normative mainstream Jews of any time or place are Zionists.* [/I]

The sherriKKKins deludes itself if it thinks it knows what 'normative mainstream' Judaism is - it's shown it knows nothing of any form of Judaism of any time.

So instead it simply shrills another Big Lie.  Just how many Jews has the HAMAS whore even met?   First it claims to "know" Jews, "many" Jews, who are not Zionists - and then it posts a quote from the NK splinter cult, who are among those perverts regarding nonJews as subhuman.  

Yeah, those are the 'Jews' every good Gentile really wants to get to know!   Talk about "failing Logic 101", LMAO!!!  





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:
> 
> 1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
> 2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
> 3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)
> 
> Or, to put it in 'shorthand':
> 
> *Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

I used to be a devout Zionist.  Bck when Zionism stood for a return of the Jewish people back to their God given homeland.  But I sure have my issues with Zionism today for what it represents & has become.  What kind of people make peace offerings to provoke Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to them so they can remain where they are?  Face it you Zionists, no Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  And then those Zionists just can't seem to understand why the Palestinians so hate Israel & Zionism.

History has proven that king Hussein was right in his dealings with Palestinians.  When will the Zionists in Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY! 






MHunterB said:


> Oh, so now it is claiming to 'know many Jews who are not Zionists'.....LOL! More lies and distortions from the sherrishitflinger.  It's right there below:  *normative mainstream Jews of any time or place are Zionists.* [/I]
> 
> The sherriKKKins deludes itself if it thinks it knows what 'normative mainstream' Judaism is - it's shown it knows nothing of any form of Judaism of any time.
> 
> So instead it simply shrills another Big Lie.  Just how many Jews has the HAMAS whore even met?   First it claims to "know" Jews, "many" Jews, who are not Zionists - and then it posts a quote from the NK splinter cult, who are among those perverts regarding nonJews as subhuman.
> 
> Yeah, those are the 'Jews' every good Gentile really wants to get to know!   Talk about "failing Logic 101", LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:
> 
> 1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
> 2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
> 3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)
> 
> Or, to put it in 'shorthand':
> 
> *Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

MHunterB said:


> Oh, so now it is claiming to 'know many Jews who are not Zionists'.....LOL! More lies and distortions from the sherrishitflinger.  It's right there below:  *normative mainstream Jews of any time or place are Zionists.* [/I]
> 
> The sherriKKKins deludes itself if it thinks it knows what 'normative mainstream' Judaism is - it's shown it knows nothing of any form of Judaism of any time.
> 
> So instead it simply shrills another Big Lie.  Just how many Jews has the HAMAS whore even met?   First it claims to "know" Jews, "many" Jews, who are not Zionists - and then it posts a quote from the NK splinter cult, who are among those perverts regarding nonJews as subhuman.
> 
> Yeah, those are the 'Jews' every good Gentile really wants to get to know!   Talk about "failing Logic 101", LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:
> 
> 1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
> 2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
> 3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)
> 
> Or, to put it in 'shorthand':
> 
> *Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Entirely accurate, most likely.

It certainly hasn't mastered its supposed 'native' belief-system, nor the one that it snuggles up to, nor does it demonstrate the flexibility and subtlety required to identify and accurately gauge what is 'mainstream' and what is not, never mind the capacity to master a third.

Good call.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:
> 
> 1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
> 2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
> 3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)
> 
> Or, to put it in 'shorthand':
> 
> *Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

She's talking about 2000 years ago, dipshit. 

And there are many Muslims who are sane enough not to support the Palishitian terrorists like you do. 

What's your point?  All you ever do is ramble irrelevant biblical verses when corned like a rat.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ????  "WE"?????  The l'il sherrishitflinger must be talking about herself and the cockroach up her........  never-mind!   The point is, not even the sleazy phocid redux is agreeing with the filth the sherriliar is spewing.  And here's why:
> 
> 1) Jews are Zionists:  normative mainstream Jews of any place or time.
> 2) Jesus was born and raised as part of the Jewish People.
> 3) Jesus is therefore a Zionist (in the actual sense of the word, meaning supporting the idea of the Jewish people living at peace in their homeland of Judea)
> 
> Or, to put it in 'shorthand':
> 
> *Jew = Zionist*.  *Jesus = Jew*.  Therefore, *Jesus = Zionist*.   QED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's talking about 2000 years ago, dipshit.
> 
> And there are many Muslims who are sane enough not to support the Palishitian terrorists like you do.
> 
> *What's your point?*  All you ever do is ramble irrelevant biblical verses when corned like a rat.
Click to expand...


I don't even think Frau Sherri MunnerNazi knows what her point is


----------



## Roudy

Zionism = Judaism = Jesus' religion and faith. 


*The Land Of Israel *

The history of the Jewish people begins with Abraham, and the story of Abraham begins when G-d tells him to leave his homeland, promising Abraham and his descendants a new home in the land of Canaan. (Gen. 12). This is the land now known as Israel, named after Abraham's grandson, whose descendants are the Jewish people. The land is often referred to as the Promised Land because of G-d's repeated promise (Gen. 12:7, 13:15, 15:18, 17:8) to give the land to the descendants of Abraham.

The land is described repeatedly in the Torah as a good land and "a land flowing with milk and honey" (e.g., Ex. 3:8). This description may not seem to fit well with the desert images we see on the nightly news, but let's keep in mind that the land was repeatedly abused by conquerors who were determined to make the land uninhabitable for the Jews. In the few decades since the Jewish people regained control of the land, we have seen a tremendous improvement in its agriculture. Israeli agriculture today has a very high yield.

Jews have lived in this land continuously from the time of its original conquest by Joshua more than 3200 years ago until the present day, though Jews were not always in political control of the land, and Jews were not always the majority of the land's population.

The land of Israel is central to Judaism. A substantial portion of Jewish law is tied to the land of Israel, and can only be performed there. Some rabbis have declared that it is a mitzvah (commandment) to take possession of Israel and to live in it (relying on Num. 33:53). The Talmud indicates that the land itself is so holy that merely walking in it can gain you a place in the World to Come. Prayers for a return to Israel and Jerusalem are included in daily prayers as well as many holiday observances and special events.

Living outside of Israel is viewed as an unnatural state for a Jew. The world outside of Israel is often referred to as "galut," which is usually translated as "diaspora" (dispersion), but a more literal translation would be "exile" or "captivity." When we live outside of Israel, we are living in exile from our land.

Jews were exiled from the land of Israel by the Romans in 135 C.E., after they defeated the Jews in a three-year war, and Jews did not have any control over the land again until 1948 C.E.

Zionism and the Formation of the State of Israel  

The Jewish people never gave up hope that we would someday return to our home in Israel. That hope is expressed in the song Ha-Tikvah (The Hope), the anthem of the Zionist movement and the state of Israel.

Kol od baleivav p'nima 
Nefesh Y'hudi homiya
Ul'fa-atey mizrach kadima
Ayin L'Tziyon tzofiya
Od lo avda tikvateynu 
Hatikva bat sh'not alpayim 
Lih'yot am chofshi b'artzenu 
Eretz Tziyon v'yirushalayim.
Lih'yot am chofshi b'artzenu 
Eretz Tziyon v'yirushalayim.

As long as deep within the heart 
The Jewish soul is warm
And toward the edges of the east
An eye to Zion looks
Our hope is not yet lost,
The hope of two thousand years
To be a free people in our own land
In the land of Zion and Jerusalem.
To be a free people in our own land
In the land of Zion and Jerusalem.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> She's talking about 2000 years ago, dipshit.
> 
> And there are many Muslims who are sane enough not to support the Palishitian terrorists like you do.
> 
> *What's your point?*  All you ever do is ramble irrelevant biblical verses when corned like a rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Frau Sherri MunnerNazi knows what her point is
Click to expand...

We are asking a crazy person to explain why she's crazy. LOL


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What did Jesus teach?
> 
> What God, the Father directed Him to teach.
> 
> John 14:31**the world must learn that I love the Father and that I do exactly what my Father has commanded me.
> 
> John 7:16*Jesus answered, "My teaching is not my own. It comes from him who sent me."
> 
> John 8:42**Jesus said to them, "If God were your Father, you would love me, for I came from God and now am here. I have not come on my own; but he sent me."
> 
> John 17:3-12** [3]*Now this is eternal life: that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ,*whom you have sent. [4]*I have brought you glory on earth by completing*the work you gave me to do. [5]*And now, Father,*glorify me*in your presence with the glory I had with you before the world began. [6]*I have revealed you to those whom you gave me out of the world.*They were yours; you gave them to me*and they have obeyed your word. [7]*Now they know that*everything you have given me comes from you. [8]*For*I gave them the words you gave me*and they accepted them. They knew with certainty that*I came from you, and they believed that*you sent me. [9]*I pray for them. I am not praying for the world, but for*those you have given me, for they are yours. [10]*All I have is yours, and all you have is mine. And glory has come to me through them. [11]*I will remain in the world no longer, but they are still in the world, and I am coming to you. Holy Father, protect them by the power of your name--the name you gave me--so that they may be one as we are one. [12]*While I was with them, I protected them and kept them safe by that*name you gave me. None has been lost except the one doomed to destruction so that Scripture would be fulfilled.
> 
> Jesus said He is God



god is in all people.  most people pray to god the father, the creator.  All life, all things are part of god.  God is everywhere.
Jesus did not want to be god, he wanted mankind to know god, to know that all life is sacred.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's talking about 2000 years ago, dipshit.
> 
> And there are many Muslims who are sane enough not to support the Palishitian terrorists like you do.
> 
> *What's your point?*  All you ever do is ramble irrelevant biblical verses when corned like a rat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think Frau Sherri MunnerNazi knows what her point is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are asking a crazy person to explain why she's crazy. LOL
Click to expand...


Hey, don't insult crazy people


----------



## MJB12741

Right on.  Plus she sure is a lot of fun for us to play with.





toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think Frau Sherri MunnerNazi knows what her point is
> 
> 
> 
> We are asking a crazy person to explain why she's crazy. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, don't insult crazy people
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, Jesus slanderer?
> 
> 
> 
> When you say  "jesus"    sherri---to whom do you refer?   -----the  mythological dog-'god'
> isa?     or the historical   YESHUA  aka   YEHOSHUA BEN YOSEF?       I agree that your
> dog-'god'  isa -----is CERTAINLY NOT A ZIONIST------tens of millions---even hundreds
> of millions have been slaughtered in his disgusting name.      Of course the HISTORICAL
> pharisee political and religious preacher----the brave maccabean style person who tried
> to cleanse the temple court-yard of the filth of your kith and kin-----was, indeed,  a
> NOBLE ZIONIST  -------he was murdered by your kith and kin in that same vile manner
> that you kith and kin murdered   TENS --of thousands of jews during that era----to wit---
> by crucifixtion.       Even today----the people being murdered in Syria are being murdered
> in the name of the filth you worship----based on an ideology organized by one "contantine"     and perpetuated by dog  JUSTIN----and then passed to the scum of
> mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Right on.  Plus she sure is a lot of fun for us to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are asking a crazy person to explain why she's crazy. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't insult crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I say we should send her a check for all this free quality entertainment.  Fair is fair.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another reason we know Jesus was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.

Zionists target and kill.

1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.

Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.

A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> ----your point  Sherri?     I have known lots and lots of alcoholics---who engaged
> in criminal behavior and were in handcuffs-----who claimed to be Baptist christians.
> Magda Goebbels was a pious church going christian


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another reason we know Jesus was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.


Is that why Christians and Muslims have slaughtered millions throughout history in the name of their respective religions?  Genius.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The relatively new concept of Zionism began only about one hundred years ago and since that time Torah-true Jewry has steadfastly opposed the Zionist ideology.

True Torah Jews is dedicated to informing the world and in particular the American public and politicians that not all Jews support the ideology of the Zionist state called "Israel". In fact, a great number of Orthodox Jews view the ideology of that state as diametrically opposed to the teachings of traditional Judaism.

We are concerned that the widespread misconception that all Jews support the Zionist state and its actions endangers Jews worldwide.

Home | True Torah Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We seek to disassociate Jews and traditional Judaism from the Zionist ideology by:

1. Providing historical and supporting documentation that Zionism is totally contrary to the teachings of traditional Judaism through the words of our Rabbis, Sages, and Holy Scriptures which oppose the creation of a state called Israel.

2. Providing historical documentation on the ideology and creation of Zionism, the supporters of Zionism and the negative impact of their actions on the Jewish people in the past hundred years, including their involvement in the Holocaust and their activities up to the present day.

3. Publicizing the efforts of traditional Jews to demonstrate their opposition to Zionism, efforts which are often ignored by the mainstream media.

4. Convincing the news media, politicians and the public to cease referring to the State of Israel as the "Jewish State" but to call it what it is: the "Zionist State".

We also aim to reach out to our Jewish brethren who have never studied the subject of Zionism from a Torah perspective, and have only been taught the Zionist side of the story. It is our hope that all of our fellow Jews will soon open their eyes, return to Torah and reject this ideology that replaces the Jew's age-old hope for G-d's redemption with a false redemption and a human-initiated state.

Home | True Torah Jews


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another reason we know Jesus was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.


Jihad Sherri never met a Jew or Israel hater she didn't immediately fall in love with.  Such Jesus like behavior.  If you want to find out about the REAL Jesus, just observe Jihad Sherri.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The relatively new concept of Zionism began only about one hundred years ago and since that time Torah-true Jewry has steadfastly opposed the Zionist ideology.
> 
> True Torah Jews is dedicated to informing the world and in particular the American public and politicians that not all Jews support the ideology of the Zionist state called "Israel". In fact, a great number of Orthodox Jews view the ideology of that state as diametrically opposed to the teachings of traditional Judaism.
> 
> We are concerned that the widespread misconception that all Jews support the Zionist state and its actions endangers Jews worldwide.
> 
> Home | True Torah Jews


It's relatively new.  Only began with Moses and the story of Exodus about 3000 years ago.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

True Torah Jews illustrate some Jews support life and not death.

Some Jews are still people of conscience who oppose evils like Zionism.

ZIONISM is a cancer that needs complete cure and removal from our world.

I Pray for the destruction of Zionism, in Jesus precious name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Roudy

Arabs For Israel

The Latest in Islamic Revisionism

Palestinian apologists have made a major industry out of creating a past for themselves by distorting the archeological record.  What cannot be distorted is ignored, and what cannot be ignored has, in some cases, been destroyed.  Not surprisingly, this particular form of historical reconstruction invariably finds the lowly Jew to be an interloper in the Middle East &#8212; not only now, but throughout all of discernable history.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Opposing Zionism is opposing hate.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason we know Jesus
> was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri never met a Jew or Israel hater she didn't immediately fall in love with.  Such Jesus like behavior.  If you want to find out about the REAL Jesus, just observe Jihad Sherri.  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> ----your point  Sherri?     I have known lots and lots of alcoholics---who engaged
> in criminal behavior and were in handcuffs-----who claimed to be Baptist christians.
> Magda Goebbels was a pious church going christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Magda is the sherrithing's role model.....
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relatively new concept of Zionism began only about one hundred years ago and since that time Torah-true Jewry has steadfastly opposed the Zionist ideology.
> 
> True Torah Jews is dedicated to informing the world and in particular the American public and politicians that not all Jews support the ideology of the Zionist state called "Israel". In fact, a great number of Orthodox Jews view the ideology of that state as diametrically opposed to the teachings of traditional Judaism.
> 
> We are concerned that the widespread misconception that all Jews support the Zionist state and its actions endangers Jews worldwide.
> 
> Home | True Torah Jews
> 
> 
> 
> It's relatively new.  Only began with Moses and the story of Exodus about 3000 years ago.  LOL
Click to expand...



Leave sherri alone----she is reciting her "CREED"      I think she is holding beads in her 
hand-----I have been told that  meccaist females use white beads

for those who do not know-----the number of orthodox jews who  "oppose zionism"---
actually oppose  "SECULAR ZIONISM" ----is very tiny.       AND ---they do ardently 
believe that ISRAEL/JUDEA is the HOLY LAND FOR JEWS ------their concept of the 
future of that land includes one entirely free of  meccaist dogs-----
The real historical jesus sought to free the temple of  "FOREIGNERS"  by getting 
rid of the  "money chengers"  who facilitated their presence by providing local tender. 
HE WAS AN ARDENT PHARISEE who knew filth when he saw it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan must be so proud of all those lies he endows you with.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relatively new concept of Zionism began only about one hundred years ago and since that time Torah-true Jewry has steadfastly opposed the Zionist ideology.
> 
> True Torah Jews is dedicated to informing the world and in particular the American public and politicians that not all Jews support the ideology of the Zionist state called "Israel". In fact, a great number of Orthodox Jews view the ideology of that state as diametrically opposed to the teachings of traditional Judaism.
> 
> We are concerned that the widespread misconception that all Jews support the Zionist state and its actions endangers Jews worldwide.
> 
> Home | True Torah Jews
> 
> 
> 
> It's relatively new.  Only began with Moses and the story of Exodus about 3000 years ago.  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

*Arab Christians: Israel only state worth fighting for
*

Arab Christian residents of Nazareth who proudly serve in the Israeli army and encourage their children to do the same are coming under increasing attack, and Israel is starting to take notice and come to their aid.

For a number of years now, a group of Nazareth Christians who are officers in the Israeli army have been actively recruiting young local Arabs to follow in their footsteps and serve the Jewish state.

Meanwhile, the pro-Israel Arab Christians of Nazareth are becoming increasingly bold in their stance, and even dared to hold a public gathering late last month to toast the achievements of their new forum whose goal is convincing more young Arabs to join the army, as reported by Israel's Ma'ariv newspaper.

"We chose to hold the conference to demonstrate that nothing will deter us," forum spokesman Moran Khaloul told the newspaper. "We don&#8217;t live in Syria, where Christians are not allowed to speak...or in Iraq, where churches are bombed. We live in a Jewish state, which is democratic and free. As Israeli Christians we see ourselves as part of this state and not as part of those who oppose it."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan is yours.



MHunterB said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail Logic 101, I know many Jews who are not Zionists.
> 
> 
> ----your point  Sherri?     I have known lots and lots of alcoholics---who engaged
> in criminal behavior and were in handcuffs-----who claimed to be Baptist christians.
> Magda Goebbels was a pious church going christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Magda is the sherrithing's role model.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Opposing Zionism is opposing hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason we know Jesus
> was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri never met a Jew or Israel hater she didn't immediately fall in love with.  Such Jesus like behavior.  If you want to find out about the REAL Jesus, just observe Jihad Sherri.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"anti Zionism is anti Semetism"

Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.

True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Focus, we are talking about all that shedding of the blood of innocents of Zionism.

You live to kill the innocent, it is the essence of everything you are.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason we know Jesus was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Christians and Muslims have slaughtered millions throughout history in the name of their respective religions?  Genius.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another Zionist lie.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposing Zionism is opposing hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri never met a Jew or Israel hater she didn't immediately fall in love with.  Such Jesus like behavior.  If you want to find out about the REAL Jesus, just observe Jihad Sherri.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "anti Zionism is anti Semetism"
> 
> Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan must be so proud of all those lies he endows you with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relatively new concept of Zionism began only about one hundred years ago and since that time Torah-true Jewry has steadfastly opposed the Zionist ideology.
> 
> True Torah Jews is dedicated to informing the world and in particular the American public and politicians that not all Jews support the ideology of the Zionist state called "Israel". In fact, a great number of Orthodox Jews view the ideology of that state as diametrically opposed to the teachings of traditional Judaism.
> 
> We are concerned that the widespread misconception that all Jews support the Zionist state and its actions endangers Jews worldwide.
> 
> Home | True Torah Jews
> 
> 
> 
> It's relatively new.  Only began with Moses and the story of Exodus about 3000 years ago.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not lying, Jew hater.  Zionism began with God's Promise to Abraham and Moses.  And Jesus believed in all of God's promises made to the prophets of the Old Testament.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, we are talking about all that shedding of the blood of innocents of Zionism.
> 
> You live to kill the innocent, it is the essence of everything you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason we know Jesus was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Christians and Muslims have slaughtered millions throughout history in the name of their respective religions?  Genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No actually we are talking about Jews taking back what's been their's for over 3000 years, dipshit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who is Jesus?

The Gospels define Jesus.

The Genealogy of Jesus Christ

Matthew 1

1*The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ,*the son of David,*the son of Abraham.

2*Abraham was the father of Isaac, and*Isaac the father of Jacob, andJacob the father of Judah and his brothers,*3*and*Judah the father of Perez and Zerah by Tamar, and Perez the father of Hezron, and Hezron the father of Ram,[a]*4*and Ram the father of Amminadab, and Amminadab the father of Nahshon, and Nahshon the father of Salmon,*5*and Salmon the father of Boaz by*Rahab, and Boaz the father of Obed by Ruth, and Obed the father of Jesse,*6*and*Jesse the father of David the king.

And*David was the father of Solomon by*the wife of Uriah,*7*andSolomon the father of Rehoboam, and Rehoboam the father of Abijah, and Abijah the father of Asaph,**8*and Asaph the father of Jehoshaphat, and Jehoshaphat the father of Joram,*and Joram the father of Uzziah,*9*and Uzziah the father of Jotham, and Jotham the father of Ahaz, and Ahaz the father of Hezekiah,*10*and Hezekiah the father of Manasseh, and Manasseh the father of Amos,[c]*and Amos the father of Josiah,*11*and*Josiah the father of*Jechoniah and his brothers, at the time of the deportation to Babylon.

12*And after the deportation to Babylon:*Jechoniah was the father ofShealtiel,[d]*and*Shealtiel the father of Zerubbabel,*13*and Zerubbabel the father of Abiud, and Abiud the father of Eliakim, and Eliakim the father of Azor,*14*and Azor the father of Zadok, and Zadok the father of Achim, and Achim the father of Eliud,*15*and Eliud the father of Eleazar, and Eleazar the father of Matthan, and Matthan the father of Jacob,*16*and Jacob the father of*Joseph the husband of Mary, of whom Jesus was born, who is called Christ.

17*So all the generations from Abraham to David were fourteen generations, and from David to the deportation to Babylon fourteen generations, and from the deportation to Babylon to*the Christ fourteen generations.

Matthew 1 - The Genealogy of Jesus the Messiah - Bible Gateway*


----------



## MHunterB

L'il sherriloser, EVERYTHING you do is based in hate.  Including your 'spreading the Gospel message' :  you always do it with a PRIDEFUL gloating.  It won't help, you know:  you could convince millions to 'come to Christ', but after all these years I think you've realized that one conversion you most desperately desire will never come about.

I'm sure that must be ever so frustrating for you - but you've only your own self to blame.  If you REALLY cared so much, you'd be working on that project before you poured your time and effort into harassing everyone else here.  You're not doing anything important here, l'il sherriturdflinger. 




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Opposing Zionism is opposing hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason we know Jesus
> was not a Zionist is He never shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Zionists target and kill.
> 
> 1519 children killed since 9/30/2000.
> 
> Jesus is life and Zionists live to kill and destroy.
> 
> A difference as clear as the difference between light and darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri never met a Jew or Israel hater she didn't immediately fall in love with.  Such Jesus like behavior.  If you want to find out about the REAL Jesus, just observe Jihad Sherri.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

*SDSU's Khaleel Mohammed looks to the Quran for his thesis: Palestine belongs to the Jews.*

Jews have a wealth of sacred passages to point to when arguing for a Jewish right to Palestine. But what about the Quran (Koran)? Does it claim an equal Islamic right to Palestine?

Not according to Dr. Khaleel Mohammed. In fact, according to this professor of religious studies at SDSU, the Quran grants Jews sacred right to the land of Palestine. This controversial thesis has predictably made him few friends in the Muslim community.

Born in the South American republic of Guyana and educated at Montreal's McGill University, Dr. Mohammed believes that the Quran unambiguously says that the Holy Land belongs to the Jews. He'll go to any mosque and debate any doubting imam. He hasn't received any death threats from fanatic Muslims, but he has gotten some bitter emails. Those don't frighten or deter him from his mission: to combat the growing tide of Islamic political radicalization by teaching what the Quran actually says &#8211; not how the Islamic holy text is interpreted by imams.

"We should do everything possible to encourage&#8230; moderates like him to step forth and speak out," says Rabbi Efraim Warshaw, who runs Star Speakers, a speaker bureau that represents Dr. Mohammed. "If they are the majority in the Moslem community, as is so often claimed, America needs to hear from them and learn what they think and believe."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nothing in those words defining Jesus as a Zionist.

No babies targeted and killed.

No shedding of blood of a soul.

No ethnic cleansing.

No Apartheid.

No Racism.

We see no death and destruction in the genealogy of Jesus Christ. 




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who is Jesus?
> 
> The Gospels define Jesus.
> 
> The Genealogy of Jesus Christ
> 
> Matthew 1
> 
> 1*The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ,*the son of David,*the son of Abraham.
> 
> 2*Abraham was the father of Isaac, and*Isaac the father of Jacob, andJacob the father of Judah and his brothers,*3*and*Judah the father of Perez and Zerah by Tamar, and Perez the father of Hezron, and Hezron the father of Ram,[a]*4*and Ram the father of Amminadab, and Amminadab the father of Nahshon, and Nahshon the father of Salmon,*5*and Salmon the father of Boaz by*Rahab, and Boaz the father of Obed by Ruth, and Obed the father of Jesse,*6*and*Jesse the father of David the king.
> 
> And*David was the father of Solomon by*the wife of Uriah,*7*andSolomon the father of Rehoboam, and Rehoboam the father of Abijah, and Abijah the father of Asaph,**8*and Asaph the father of Jehoshaphat, and Jehoshaphat the father of Joram,*and Joram the father of Uzziah,*9*and Uzziah the father of Jotham, and Jotham the father of Ahaz, and Ahaz the father of Hezekiah,*10*and Hezekiah the father of Manasseh, and Manasseh the father of Amos,[c]*and Amos the father of Josiah,*11*and*Josiah the father of*Jechoniah and his brothers, at the time of the deportation to Babylon.
> 
> 12*And after the deportation to Babylon:*Jechoniah was the father ofShealtiel,[d]*and*Shealtiel the father of Zerubbabel,*13*and Zerubbabel the father of Abiud, and Abiud the father of Eliakim, and Eliakim the father of Azor,*14*and Azor the father of Zadok, and Zadok the father of Achim, and Achim the father of Eliud,*15*and Eliud the father of Eleazar, and Eleazar the father of Matthan, and Matthan the father of Jacob,*16*and Jacob the father of*Joseph the husband of Mary, of whom Jesus was born, who is called Christ.
> 
> 17*So all the generations from Abraham to David were fourteen generations, and from David to the deportation to Babylon fourteen generations, and from the deportation to Babylon to*the Christ fourteen generations.
> 
> Matthew 1 - The Genealogy of Jesus the Messiah - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who cares about what your Zionist buddy thinks?

Jesus is life not a Zionist killer like you. 




Roudy said:


> *SDSU's Khaleel Mohammed looks to the Quran for his thesis: Palestine belongs to the Jews.*
> 
> Jews have a wealth of sacred passages to point to when arguing for a Jewish right to Palestine. But what about the Quran (Koran)? Does it claim an equal Islamic right to Palestine?
> 
> Not according to Dr. Khaleel Mohammed. In fact, according to this professor of religious studies at SDSU, the Quran grants Jews sacred right to the land of Palestine. This controversial thesis has predictably made him few friends in the Muslim community.
> 
> Born in the South American republic of Guyana and educated at Montreal's McGill University, Dr. Mohammed believes that the Quran unambiguously says that the Holy Land belongs to the Jews. He'll go to any mosque and debate any doubting imam. He hasn't received any death threats from fanatic Muslims, but he has gotten some bitter emails. Those don't frighten or deter him from his mission: to combat the growing tide of Islamic political radicalization by teaching what the Quran actually says  not how the Islamic holy text is interpreted by imams.
> 
> "We should do everything possible to encourage moderates like him to step forth and speak out," says Rabbi Efraim Warshaw, who runs Star Speakers, a speaker bureau that represents Dr. Mohammed. "If they are the majority in the Moslem community, as is so often claimed, America needs to hear from them and learn what they think and believe."


----------



## Roudy

The truth shall set you free:

*Sheikh As'ad Shukeiri 
*
Sheikh As'ad Shukeiri (1860-1940) (also transcribed al-Shuqayri, Shuqeiri, Shukeiry) was a Palestinian religious and political leader in Acre, Palestine and the Ottoman-appointed Grand Mufti of Jerusalem from 1914 to 1918, although British Mandate authorities claimed Kamil al-Husayni was the Grand Mufti. Shukeiri was pro-Ottoman, favoring that Palestine continue to be part of the Ottoman Empire and in 1908 and 1912, he was elected to the Ottoman parliament. From the latter year to 1914, he served as the deputy of the District of Acre. Afterwards, he held several posts in Palestine's religious judiciary, including librarian of the Imperial Library and member of the Sharia court in Istanbul. During World War I, he was appointed mufti of the Fourth Ottoman Army in Syria and Palestine.[1]
Shukeiri rejected the values of the Palestinian Arab nationalist movement and routinely collaborated with Zionist leaders, meeting them regularly. *He had a part in every pro-Zionist Arab organization from the beginning of the British Mandate until his death in 1940 and he publicly rejected Mohammad Amin al-Husayni&#8217;s use of Islam against Zionism.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Word Became Flesh

1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.


John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway




MHunterB said:


> L'il sherriloser, EVERYTHING you do is based in hate.  Including your 'spreading the Gospel message' :  you always do it with a PRIDEFUL gloating.  It won't help, you know:  you could convince millions to 'come to Christ', but after all these years I think you've realized that one conversion you most desperately desire will never come about.
> 
> I'm sure that must be ever so frustrating for you - but you've only your own self to blame.  If you REALLY cared so much, you'd be working on that project before you poured your time and effort into harassing everyone else here.  You're not doing anything important here, l'il sherriturdflinger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposing Zionism is opposing hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri never met a Jew or Israel hater she didn't immediately fall in love with.  Such Jesus like behavior.  If you want to find out about the REAL Jesus, just observe Jihad Sherri.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the truth and the life and the way, not a Sheikh. 




Roudy said:


> The truth shall set you free:
> 
> *Sheikh As'ad Shukeiri
> *
> Sheikh As'ad Shukeiri (1860-1940) (also transcribed al-Shuqayri, Shuqeiri, Shukeiry) was a Palestinian religious and political leader in Acre, Palestine and the Ottoman-appointed Grand Mufti of Jerusalem from 1914 to 1918, although British Mandate authorities claimed Kamil al-Husayni was the Grand Mufti. Shukeiri was pro-Ottoman, favoring that Palestine continue to be part of the Ottoman Empire and in 1908 and 1912, he was elected to the Ottoman parliament. From the latter year to 1914, he served as the deputy of the District of Acre. Afterwards, he held several posts in Palestine's religious judiciary, including librarian of the Imperial Library and member of the Sharia court in Istanbul. During World War I, he was appointed mufti of the Fourth Ottoman Army in Syria and Palestine.[1]
> Shukeiri rejected the values of the Palestinian Arab nationalist movement and routinely collaborated with Zionist leaders, meeting them regularly. *He had a part in every pro-Zionist Arab organization from the beginning of the British Mandate until his death in 1940 and he publicly rejected Mohammad Amin al-Husaynis use of Islam against Zionism.*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing in those words defining Jesus as a Zionist.
> 
> No babies targeted and killed.
> 
> No shedding of blood of a soul.
> 
> No ethnic cleansing.
> 
> No Apartheid.
> 
> No Racism.
> 
> We see no death and destruction in the genealogy of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Jesus?
> 
> The Gospels define Jesus.
> 
> The Genealogy of Jesus Christ
> 
> Matthew 1
> 
> 1*The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ,*the son of David,*the son of Abraham.
> 
> 2*Abraham was the father of Isaac, and*Isaac the father of Jacob, andJacob the father of Judah and his brothers,*3*and*Judah the father of Perez and Zerah by Tamar, and Perez the father of Hezron, and Hezron the father of Ram,[a]*4*and Ram the father of Amminadab, and Amminadab the father of Nahshon, and Nahshon the father of Salmon,*5*and Salmon the father of Boaz by*Rahab, and Boaz the father of Obed by Ruth, and Obed the father of Jesse,*6*and*Jesse the father of David the king.
> 
> And*David was the father of Solomon by*the wife of Uriah,*7*andSolomon the father of Rehoboam, and Rehoboam the father of Abijah, and Abijah the father of Asaph,**8*and Asaph the father of Jehoshaphat, and Jehoshaphat the father of Joram,*and Joram the father of Uzziah,*9*and Uzziah the father of Jotham, and Jotham the father of Ahaz, and Ahaz the father of Hezekiah,*10*and Hezekiah the father of Manasseh, and Manasseh the father of Amos,[c]*and Amos the father of Josiah,*11*and*Josiah the father of*Jechoniah and his brothers, at the time of the deportation to Babylon.
> 
> 12*And after the deportation to Babylon:*Jechoniah was the father ofShealtiel,[d]*and*Shealtiel the father of Zerubbabel,*13*and Zerubbabel the father of Abiud, and Abiud the father of Eliakim, and Eliakim the father of Azor,*14*and Azor the father of Zadok, and Zadok the father of Achim, and Achim the father of Eliud,*15*and Eliud the father of Eleazar, and Eleazar the father of Matthan, and Matthan the father of Jacob,*16*and Jacob the father of*Joseph the husband of Mary, of whom Jesus was born, who is called Christ.
> 
> 17*So all the generations from Abraham to David were fourteen generations, and from David to the deportation to Babylon fourteen generations, and from the deportation to Babylon to*the Christ fourteen generations.
> 
> Matthew 1 - The Genealogy of Jesus the Messiah - Bible Gateway*
Click to expand...

*
Actually if anything, according to the New Testament Jesus was a true Zionist.  Most of his passion came from his love for the land of Israel and his people the Jews, and what had become of them.  But of course you are too stupid and consumed with hate to see that.*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the truth and the life and the way, not a Sheikh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth shall set you free:
> 
> *Sheikh As'ad Shukeiri
> *
> Sheikh As'ad Shukeiri (1860-1940) (also transcribed al-Shuqayri, Shuqeiri, Shukeiry) was a Palestinian religious and political leader in Acre, Palestine and the Ottoman-appointed Grand Mufti of Jerusalem from 1914 to 1918, although British Mandate authorities claimed Kamil al-Husayni was the Grand Mufti. Shukeiri was pro-Ottoman, favoring that Palestine continue to be part of the Ottoman Empire and in 1908 and 1912, he was elected to the Ottoman parliament. From the latter year to 1914, he served as the deputy of the District of Acre. Afterwards, he held several posts in Palestine's religious judiciary, including librarian of the Imperial Library and member of the Sharia court in Istanbul. During World War I, he was appointed mufti of the Fourth Ottoman Army in Syria and Palestine.[1]
> Shukeiri rejected the values of the Palestinian Arab nationalist movement and routinely collaborated with Zionist leaders, meeting them regularly. *He had a part in every pro-Zionist Arab organization from the beginning of the British Mandate until his death in 1940 and he publicly rejected Mohammad Amin al-Husaynis use of Islam against Zionism.*
Click to expand...

Plenty of Christians who believe the same as this Arab, unlike the impostor and abomination that you are.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Magda is the sherrithing's role model.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri---Magda was a real historic figure-----an ideologue very much like
> you-----"SATAN"   is a hebrew word and refers not to a person--- --but
> a concept,     You should not use words that you do not understand.
> You seem to imagine that you understand english very well----you should
> stick to the language you seem to imagine you KNOW      If you understood
> a bit of hebrew and aramaic usages-----you might have some sort of chance
> of understanding the bible      That which you call the  "OLD TESTAMENT"---
> was written in mostly hebrew and ---a few parts in aramaic.     Interestingly--
> the writings of  "JOHN"   which you often quote were done in GREEK,  yet
> you actually pressent those writings as being  "the words of Jesus"    -----
> nope---Jesus spoke talmudic aramaic----a hebraized form of aramaic
> 
> An interesting factoid for you-----there is a  HEBRAIZED FORM OF FARSI
> (bet you did not know that fact)
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

*Irshad Manji*

Irshad Manji, a Muslim Canadian author and an advocate of progressive interpretation of Islam, says that the Arabs' failure to accept the Jews' historical bond with Palestine is a mistake. Manji accepts that the Jews' historical roots stretch back to the land of Israel, and recognizes their right to a Jewish state. She further argues that the allegation of apartheid in Israel is deeply misleading, noting that there are in Israel several Arab political parties; that Arab-Muslim legislators have veto powers; and that Arab parties have overturned disqualifications. She also observes that Israel has a free Arab press; that road signs bear Arabic translations; and that Arabs live and study alongside Jews. She accuses Arab countries for the Palestinian refugees' plight, saying that they "interfered with every attempt to solve the problem" and that they would rather give "generous support to suicide bombers and their families" rather than help the needy refugees.[59] According to Geneive Abdo, "Muslim Zionist" is a label which Manji "would no doubt accept"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who is Jesus?

The Birth of Jesus Christ

18*Now the birth of*Jesus Christ[e]*took place in this way.*When his mother Mary had been betrothed[f]*to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child*from the Holy Spirit.*19*And her husband Joseph, being a just man and unwilling*to put her to shame, resolved to divorce her quietly.*20*But as he considered these things, behold,*an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, Joseph, son of David, do not fear to take Mary as your wife, for that which is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit.*21*She will bear a son, and*you shall call his name Jesus,*for he will save his people from their sins.*22*All this took place*to fulfill what the Lord had spoken by the prophet:

23*Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son,
****and they shall call his name*Immanuel

(which means, God*with us).*24*When Joseph woke from sleep, he did as the angel of the Lord commanded him: he took his wife,*25*but knew her not until she had given birth to a son. And*he called his name Jesus.


Matthew 1 - The Genealogy of Jesus the Messiah - Bible Gateway


----------



## MHunterB

Since the sherriKKKins has no idea what an actual Zionist believes - even if she knew absolutely everything about Jesus, logically it remains impossible to determine if a known item matches an UNknown category.

What I know about Jesus is that he was raised in a Jewish home to follow normative mainstream Judaism of the time.  And *that* included a belief that the Jewish People should live freely in their own homeland - which is the basic 'short form' of Zionism.  Jesus was an itinerant rabbi who loved the Jewish people.  He was almost certainly a Pharisee after the school of Hillel, looking at his positions on many issues - and yet his words on divorce align with Shammai's school.

There isn't *anything* Christians believe about Jesus which changes those aspects ....all that additional content about 'son of God' and all doesn't remove Jesus from Judaism, or from the Zionism of that day.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nothing in Matthew 1 defines Jesus as a Zionist.

No shedding of the blood of the innocent.

No Child killing.

No Apartheid.

No ethnic cleansing.

No words written that define Jesus as a Zionist, no acts that define Jesus as a Zionist in Matthew 1. 




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who is Jesus?
> 
> The Birth of Jesus Christ
> 
> 18*Now the birth of*Jesus Christ[e]*took place in this way.*When his mother Mary had been betrothed[f]*to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child*from the Holy Spirit.*19*And her husband Joseph, being a just man and unwilling*to put her to shame, resolved to divorce her quietly.*20*But as he considered these things, behold,*an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, Joseph, son of David, do not fear to take Mary as your wife, for that which is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit.*21*She will bear a son, and*you shall call his name Jesus,*for he will save his people from their sins.*22*All this took place*to fulfill what the Lord had spoken by the prophet:
> 
> 23*Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son,
> ****and they shall call his name*Immanuel
> 
> (which means, God*with us).*24*When Joseph woke from sleep, he did as the angel of the Lord commanded him: he took his wife,*25*but knew her not until she had given birth to a son. And*he called his name Jesus.
> 
> 
> Matthew 1 - The Genealogy of Jesus the Messiah - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

She is not the Truth either, Jesus is.







Roudy said:


> *Irshad Manji*
> 
> Irshad Manji, a Muslim Canadian author and an advocate of progressive interpretation of Islam, says that the Arabs' failure to accept the Jews' historical bond with Palestine is a mistake. Manji accepts that the Jews' historical roots stretch back to the land of Israel, and recognizes their right to a Jewish state. She further argues that the allegation of apartheid in Israel is deeply misleading, noting that there are in Israel several Arab political parties; that Arab-Muslim legislators have veto powers; and that Arab parties have overturned disqualifications. She also observes that Israel has a free Arab press; that road signs bear Arabic translations; and that Arabs live and study alongside Jews. She accuses Arab countries for the Palestinian refugees' plight, saying that they "interfered with every attempt to solve the problem" and that they would rather give "generous support to suicide bombers and their families" rather than help the needy refugees.[59] According to Geneive Abdo, "Muslim Zionist" is a label which Manji "would no doubt accept"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism was founded in the 18O0s.

Jesus lived 1800 years earlier.

Stop attributing Satanic man made  ideologies to Jesus .

And Jesus nowhere supported Jews living in a certain place.

He actually tells His followers to leave Palestine, to go into the world and share the good news.




MHunterB said:


> Since the sherriKKKins has no idea what an actual Zionist believes - even if she knew absolutely everything about Jesus, logically it remains impossible to determine if a known item matches an UNknown category.
> 
> What I know about Jesus is that he was raised in a Jewish home to follow normative mainstream Judaism of the time.  And *that* included a belief that the Jewish People should live freely in their own homeland - which is the basic 'short form' of Zionism.  Jesus was an itinerant rabbi who loved the Jewish people.  He was almost certainly a Pharisee after the school of Hillel, looking at his positions on many issues - and yet his words on divorce align with Shammai's school.
> 
> There isn't *anything* Christians believe about Jesus which changes those aspects ....all that additional content about 'son of God' and all doesn't remove Jesus from Judaism, or from the Zionism of that day.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing in those words defining Jesus as a Zionist.
> 
> No babies targeted and killed.
> 
> No shedding of blood of a soul.
> 
> No ethnic cleansing.
> 
> No Apartheid.
> 
> No Racism.
> 
> We see no death and destruction in the genealogy of Jesus Christ.




And nothing in the whorish lies above is any part of normative mainstream Zionism.  Only the racists and Nazi apologists spew such slanderous lies.


----------



## Roudy

God Bless the true Christians and believers of Jesus.






Christians United for Israel (CUFI)
Moses replied, "When I have gone out of the city, I will spread out my hands in prayer to the LORD. The thunder will stop and there will be no more hail, so you may know that the earth is the LORD's." &#8212;Exodus 9:29 What a great reminder that no matter what happens, God is in control! LIKE & SHARE to say AMEN!

Christians United for Israel (CUFI)
&#8220;In the days to come Jacob will take root, Israel will bud and blossom and fill all the world with fruit.&#8221; Isaiah 27:6- Hit LIKE to celebrate that the Jewish people and the nation of Israel have become a blessing to the entire world!

Christians United for Israel (CUFI)
"For the Lord your God is a merciful God; he will not abandon or destroy you or forget the covenant with your forefathers, which he confirmed to them by oath." Deuteronomy 4:31- LIKE to celebrate the fact that our God is a God who keeps his promises. When he says forever, he means it!

Christians United for Israel (CUFI)
Prayer alert &#8211; A new study by the Israel-based Institute for National Security Studies finds that Al Qaeda poses a growing threat to Israel. LIKE if you will pray for the safety of Israel&#8217;s men, women and children. SHARE and ask your friends to pray as well


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is Zionism?

Zionism is a movement founded by Theodor Herzl in 1896 whose goal is the return of Jews to Eretz Yisrael, or Zion, the Jewish synonym for Jerusalem and the Land of Israel.

The name of "Zionism" comes from the hill Zion, the hill on which the Temple of Jerusalem was situated.

Supporters of this movement are called "Zionists".

Today there is much confusion among Jews over the meaning of the term Zionism. It means different things to different people.

The reason for this is that historically, Zionism has been a movement dominated by secularist Jews. Herzl and most of his colleagues were assimilated Jews, who did not believe in or practice the Torah. Some Zionists were vehemently anti-religious, and saw the Torah and mitzvos as outdated rituals with no place in their modern state.

Yet the essence of the Zionist idea - that Jews should return to the Holy Land and establish a government - is not inherently secular, and in fact the Zionist movement had some religious members from the very beginning.

Some Jews today use Zionism as a synonym for Israeli secularism, and thus support the State of Israel while claiming to be anti-Zionist. These people's only complaint about the State of Israel is that it is not religious enough. They hope for the day when the state will be dominated by the religious parties.

But this is not the meaning of the term Zionism as used on this site. When we talk about Zionism here, we are refering to the concept that Jews should rise up, emancipate themselves from exile without waiting for the messiah, and establish a Jewish government in the Holy Land. Using Jewish texts, we demonstrate that this concept is against the Torah and has been opposed by rabbis in all generations.

What is Zionism? | True Torah Jews


----------



## Roudy

Most Christians are unlike Jihad Sherri (the abomination)

*Christians for Israel - Australia
*
*20 Years of Research Reveals: Jerusalem Belongs to Jews *

Jacques Gauthier, a non-Jewish Canadian lawyer who spent 20 years researching the legal status of Jerusalem, has concluded: &#8220;Jerusalem belongs to the Jews, by international law.&#8221; Gauthier has written a doctoral dissertation on the topic of Jerusalem and its legal history, based on international treaties and resolutions of the past 90 years.  The dissertation runs some 1,300 pages, with 3,000 footnotes.  Gauthier had to present his thesis to a world-famous Jewish historian and two leading international lawyers &#8211; the Jewish one of whom has represented the Palestinian Authority on numerous occasions.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism was founded in the 18O0s.
> 
> Jesus lived 1800 years earlier.
> 
> Stop attributing Satanic man made  ideologies to Jesus .



Awww, the pious l'il pustule is fantasizing that it gets to order me around 

The idea of Zionism is woven all through the fabric of the Hebrew Bible:  it's part of Judaism, *and so was Jesus*.   The only 'Satanic manmade ideologies' are the filth you and your Nazi buddies have been slinging about and falsely claiming it is 'Zionism'.


----------



## MHunterB

According to sherrislime,  every Jew, Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist, Wiccan, EVERYONE but her and her 'special true Christians' is going to burn in the flames of Hell forever.

And the NK extremist cult members - whose perversion of my faith only dates to the 19th C itself! - are going to burn in Hell forever, too.  They are every bit the 'Christ rejecters' l'il sherrifilth calls other Jews.

So why does the HAMAS whore give any value to their words?   Because they tickle her l'il ol' Nazi-lovin' ears......


----------



## Roudy

What true Christians think of Israel and Jesus, not satanic IslamoNazi terrorist worshipers like Jihad Sherri who merely poses as a Christian:

*Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*

&#8216;He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant 
He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob 
as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant: 
&#8220;To you I will give the land of Canaan.&#8221;&#8217;
(Psalm 105:8-11)
&#8220;I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no 
means! God did not reject His people, whom 
He foreknew... for God&#8217;s gifts and His call are 
irrevocable&#8221;. (Romans 11:1,2,29)

1. As Christians who have received from God a love 
for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the 
Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.

2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang 
from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend 
upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.

3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish 
people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with 
promises contained in the Old and New Testaments, 
and that God&#8217;s time to &#8220;favour Zion&#8221; has begun.

4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation) 
has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and 
that God has neither rejected nor replaced His 
Jewish people.

5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today 
between Jews and Christians are largely due to 
Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution 
of the Jews.

6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua) 
and the Jewishness of the New Testament.

7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both 
Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our 
stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her 
acceptance of our belief.


----------



## Roudy

This is what REAL Christians think of Israel:

*Who are we?
*
CHRISTIAN ...
We are a non-denominational Christian organisation, seeking to lift up the name of Jesus in all we do to bless His Jewish brethren and share the message of His love both for Israel and the Church.
FRIENDS ...
A true friend is faithful in all circumstances. As Jews in the past have suffered great persecution in the name of Christ, we seek to show them real friendship and love in His name.
... of ISRAEL
Israel means the Jewish people, both inside the nation and in the Diaspora throughout the world. It also means the modern nation of Israel, which includes both Jews and Arabs, all precious to God.

So, we are Christians who love Israel and its peoples and believe that God has a special place for them in His Kingdom purposes before the return of Messiah.


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism was founded in the 18O0s.
> 
> Jesus lived 1800 years earlier.
> 
> Stop attributing Satanic man made  ideologies to Jesus .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, the pious l'il pustule is fantasizing that it gets to order me around
> 
> The idea of Zionism is woven all through the fabric of the Hebrew Bible:  it's part of Judaism, *and so was Jesus*.   The only 'Satanic manmade ideologies' are the filth you and your Nazi buddies have been slinging about and falsely claiming it is 'Zionism'.
Click to expand...


Leave sherri alone----she is frustrated----and fret not-----SHE is the one  "FOLLOWING 
ORDERS"      It cannot be easy for a literate adult to post up the utter nonsense 
that she must.      How difficult it must be for her to try to attend baptist churches 
and sing songs about  ZION    (in the  FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF ZION)


----------



## MHunterB

This is HILARIOUS:  the sherriturdsucker is presenting 'Jewish Wahabism' as "Judaism":  only an ignoramus could fail to realize that's what she's pimping above.


----------



## MHunterB

Yanno, if I did believe there were a literal Devil - it'd be because of the venomous hatred spewed by the sherrithing.  

She really truly does present as a case of demonic possession........Magda, izzat you in there?


----------



## Roudy

Here's what real Christians who have lived in Israel think.  Israel's Christian Awakening:

*New Christian Arab party calls for IDF enlistment*

*&#8216;Sons of the New Testament&#8217;* movement is latest expression of growing desire among country&#8217;s Christians to assert their Israeli identity

Christian Arab citizens of Israel are forming a new political party that calls for Arab enlistment into the IDF. The party&#8217;s Hebrew name &#8212; B&#8217;nei Brit Hahadasha &#8212; means &#8220;Sons of the New Testament,&#8221; although the word &#8220;allies&#8221; is hidden in the title as well.


----------



## Roudy

Yup.  And on the other hand, why wait for Satan to speak, when we have Sherri's own words:

"Having just said FUCK ISRAEL..."

"Anti Zionism is the same as anti Semetism"
Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Yanno, if I did believe there were a literal Devil - it'd be because of the venomous hatred spewed by the sherrithing.
> 
> She really truly does present as a case of demonic possession........Magda, izzat you in there?


I think Sherri is possessed by a retarded Neo Nazi.


----------



## Roudy

Mahmoud posting as Sherri is now looking at this thread wondering how to respond to this latest humiliation.  

Come on Mahmoud buddy, we haven't got all night you know! 

By the way, from all the people posting as Sherri, I think you're the funniest.  

True Story.


----------



## Roudy

Well one thing for sure.  Overwhelming majority of Christians believe that Jesus was indeed a Zionist!  I guess that's what counts.

*ISAIAH 62 PRAYER INITIATIVE
*
Churches, groups and individuals around the world are joining monthly to pray for Israel according to the command of Isaiah 62:

I have set watchmen on your walls O Jerusalem;
They shall never hold their peace day or night.
You who make mention of the Lord do not keep silent,
And give Him no rest till He establishes
And He makes Jerusalem a praise in the earth (Isaiah 62:6-7).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who they are are misguided souls embracing Idolatry.

And a Jesus slanderer and Christ rejecter like you has no credibility to judge who is a real Christian.



*3*


Roudy said:


> This is what REAL Christians think of Israel:
> 
> *Who are we?
> *
> CHRISTIAN ...
> We are a non-denominational Christian organisation, seeking to lift up the name of Jesus in all we do to bless His Jewish brethren and share the message of His love both for Israel and the Church.
> FRIENDS ...
> A true friend is faithful in all circumstances. As Jews in the past have suffered great persecution in the name of Christ, we seek to show them real friendship and love in His name.
> ... of ISRAEL
> Israel means the Jewish people, both inside the nation and in the Diaspora throughout the world. It also means the modern nation of Israel, which includes both Jews and Arabs, all precious to God.
> 
> So, we are Christians who love Israel and its peoples and believe that God has a special place for them in His Kingdom purposes before the return of Messiah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

While Herzl claimed that the establishment of a "Jewish" state would cure anti-Semitism, he also promoted anti-Semitism to further his cause.

Herzl stated in his diary:

"It would be an excellent idea to call in respectable, accredited anti-Semites as liquidators of property. To the people they would vouch for the fact that we do not wish to bring about the impoverishment of the countries that we leave. At first they must not be given large fees for this; otherwise we shall spoil our instruments and make them despicable as 'stooges of the Jews.' Later their fees will increase, and in the end we shall have only Gentile officials in the countries from which we have emigrated. The anti-Semites will become our most dependable friends, the anti-Semitic countries our allies." (The Complete Diaries of Theodor Herzl. Vol. 1, edited by Raphael Patai, translated by Harry Zohn, page 83-84)

Theodor Herzl | True Torah Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Israeli Historian Benny Morris described how Herzl foresaw how anti-Semitism could be harnessed for the realization of Zionism. He stated:

"Herzl regarded Zionism's triumph as inevitable, not only because life in Europe was ever more untenable for Jews, but also because it was in Europe's interests to rid the Jews and relieved of anti-Semitism: The European political establishment would eventually be persuaded to promote Zionism. Herzl recognized that anti-Semitism would be harnessed to his own--Zionist-purposes." (Righteous Victims, p. 21)

Theodor Herzl | True Torah Jews


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> This is what REAL Christians think of Israel:
> 
> *Who are we?
> *
> CHRISTIAN ...
> We are a non-denominational Christian organisation, seeking to lift up the name of Jesus in all we do to bless His Jewish brethren and share the message of His love both for Israel and the Church.
> FRIENDS ...
> A true friend is faithful in all circumstances. As Jews in the past have suffered great persecution in the name of Christ, we seek to show them real friendship and love in His name.
> ... of ISRAEL
> Israel means the Jewish people, both inside the nation and in the Diaspora throughout the world. It also means the modern nation of Israel, which includes both Jews and Arabs, all precious to God.
> 
> So, we are Christians who love Israel and its peoples and believe that God has a special place for them in His Kingdom purposes before the return of Messiah.



Sabeel in Galilee is Anglican and ecumenical .. They are supported by Muslims, Christians and Jews and give lectures all over the world.

Read: A Palestinian Christian Cry for Reconciliation.. Its accurate and fair.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Rabbi Moshe Teitelbaum, Satmar Rebbe, author of Berach Moshe (1914-2006) | True Torah Jews

"We have all assembled today so that the speakers can explain to the audience the position ("shitah") of our holy rabbis against Zionism. Although this position has already been made clear, as my uncle, he should live long, has explained it in his books, and in particular Vayoel Moshe, we must understand that in today's times, when someone is opposed to Zionism and to the state they have made, people say he is a Satmar Hassid. Unfortunately, that's how it is seen."

"We have to remember how it was one generation ago. There was really not one of the gedolei yisroel who held otherwise. There was no other such subject among Jews on which the gedolim, tzaddikim and religious Jews were so unified.  Of course, the Torah wasn't given to the angels, and there are different opinions on every matter. But when it came to Zionism - the idea that such a thing could exist - no one dreamed or imagined that such a thing could be, that there could be a Jewish state in Eretz Yisroel before the coming of the messiah."

"That's how all gedolei yisroel were, without exception. They saw, even back then, the great danger of Zionism. But that they would set up a state in Eretz Yisroel - no one dreamed that such a thing could ever happen. But unfortunately, after the war, when the Jewish people suffered the great tragedy, and so many gedolei Torah from that period passed away - some naturally, but most killed by the evil one. We were left so spiritually poor, there had never been anything like it before. And just at that time, when the Jews were still languishing in the DP camps, the Satan succeeded and the state was founded in Eretz Yisroel."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Slanderers shall be slanderers.

Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.

Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.




Sherri,,   AGAIN   SPITS   on the real historic    YESHUA   and  SPITS on the bible 
   and even SPITS  on the american hero   Martin Luther King---------AGAIN demonstrating 
   the depravity of    ISA-RESPECTS who dance on the dead bodies of HUNDREDS OF 
   MILLIONS of the victims of their  FILTH


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri,,   AGAIN   SPITS   on the real historic    YESHUA   and  SPITS on the bible
> and even SPITS  on the american hero   Martin Luther King---------AGAIN demonstrating
> the depravity of    ISA-RESPECTS who dance on the dead bodies of HUNDREDS OF
> MILLIONS of the victims of their  FILTH
Click to expand...


Hundreds of millions?

Do you consider such exaggeration to be "truth"?

Maybe some progress would be possible if you quit calling people "filth".


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri,,   AGAIN   SPITS   on the real historic    YESHUA   and  SPITS on the bible
> and even SPITS  on the american hero   Martin Luther King---------AGAIN demonstrating
> the depravity of    ISA-RESPECTS who dance on the dead bodies of HUNDREDS OF
> MILLIONS of the victims of their  FILTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of millions?
> 
> Do you consider such exaggeration to be "truth"?
> 
> Maybe some progress would be possible if you quit calling people "filth".
Click to expand...


Hundreds of millions in a correct estimation.     Historians agree that just in 
the first   100 years of  MUGHAL  (read that "meccaist filth")   rule in the 
Indian subcontinent------100 million hindus were murdered in the name of the 
rapist pig of arabia.      The slaughter which took place on  ZOROASTRIAN IRAN---
equals that which took place in   the indian subcontinent 

as to NORTH AFRICA ----the meccan dogs and pigs  wiped out -----anyone 
who refused to accept their filth -----including millions of both christians and jews.

Just in the past  100 years-----the armenian genocide,   the biafran genocide,  
the  Sudanese genocide,  the Ugandan genocide   provide us with numbers of 
dead upon which those of your ilk dance of at least  12 million-----and that number 
is just the TIP OF THE ICEBERG of the last single century


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri,,   AGAIN   SPITS   on the real historic    YESHUA   and  SPITS on the bible
> and even SPITS  on the american hero   Martin Luther King---------AGAIN demonstrating
> the depravity of    ISA-RESPECTS who dance on the dead bodies of HUNDREDS OF
> MILLIONS of the victims of their  FILTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of millions?
> 
> Do you consider such exaggeration to be "truth"?
> 
> Maybe some progress would be possible if you quit calling people "filth".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of millions in a correct estimation.     Historians agree that just in
> the first   100 years of  MUGHAL  (read that "meccaist filth")   rule in the
> Indian subcontinent------100 million hindus were murdered in the name of the
> rapist pig of arabia.      The slaughter which took place on  ZOROASTRIAN IRAN---
> equals that which took place in   the indian subcontinent
> 
> as to NORTH AFRICA ----the meccan dogs and pigs  wiped out -----anyone
> who refused to accept their filth -----including millions of both christians and jews.
> 
> Just in the past  100 years-----the armenian genocide,   the biafran genocide,
> the  Sudanese genocide,  the Ugandan genocide   provide us with numbers of
> dead upon which those of your ilk dance of at least  12 million-----and that number
> is just the TIP OF THE ICEBERG of the last single century
Click to expand...



There is a good bit of controversy about HOW Islam came to India.

Muslim conquest in the Indian subcontinent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One should remember that Arabs were trading with the Indus Valley long before Islam.

Are you referring to the Nigerian Civil war of the 1960s?

The genocide in Sudan was carried out by the SPLA .. a Christian Marxist group... that kidnapped children for conscription. The children were Dinka and Nuer for the most part.. animists..

Even now the fighting in South Sudan is between Dink and Nuer.

Uganda has a Christian majority and is about 12% Muslim.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Slanderers shall be slanderers. Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too. Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist._


Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time?

Yes.

Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days...

In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off...

You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several...

You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...


----------



## abu afak

Shaarona said:


> .....*
> The genocide in Sudan was carried out by the SPLA .. a Christian Marxist group... that kidnapped children for conscription. The children were Dinka and Nuer for the most part.. animists..*
> 
> Even now the fighting in South Sudan is between Dink and Nuer.
> ...


You're a LIAR.
As always, a RAGING Serial Liar.
A Criminal Sociopath.

The First Genocide in Sudan was by the Ruling NIF (Natl Islam Front) against Southern Christians and Animists

Genocide I (the Big one before trendy Darfur.)



			
				http://www.endgenocide.org/genocide/sudan.html said:
			
		

> *Genocide in Sudan
> 
> Who: Southern ethnic and religious groups*
> When: 1983 to present
> Where: Mainly southern Sudan with some northern spillover
> Estimated Numbers: Approx. 2 Million killed, 4-5 Million displaced
> 
> Sudan long has experienced conflicts over religious, ethnic, and political differences. It geographically is split in half by its ethno-religious composition. *The north is mainly Muslim of Arab and Spanish descent while the south is Christian or traditional animist black African *with several tribes or bands further dividing identity.
> *
> In 1983 the dominant Muslim parties under the National Islamic Front declared the institution of Islamic law,* which protected religious minorities under Muslim rules of pluralism. Non-Muslim political groups however perceived the declaration as a threat, and a civil war broke out. From the southern territories, the Sudan People's Liberation Army (military wing) and Liberation Movement (political wing) called for political autonomy for the south and joined an alliance of anti-government groups consisting of parties from both north and south. *The Islamic Front launched a suppressive response to the challenge and occupied many southern villages, often destroying them in the process.* Ethnically, the battle lines were drawn between southern Nuer and the Upper Nile, and the southeastern Dinkas vs. Didinga.
> 
> *The occupying forces created a slave trade of southern Christians and, according to the US Committee for Refugees, around 2 million people have been killed and 4 to 5 million internally displaced since 1983.* Refugee organizations report that, as of 1999, 420,000 Sudanese refugees are dispersed across 7 countries. To add to the hardship, the UNHCR estimates that 391,500 external refugees from neighboring conflicts have fled into Sudan over the past 35 years.
> 
> Relief operations became involved with Sudan in 1967 to aid in supporting the mass influx of refugees from Eritrea, Ethiopia, Chad, Uganda, DRC, and Somalia. Since the civil war started, the UN's Operation Lifeline Sudan and the Red Cross have provided food and provisions to the refugees and villagers and monitored developments. Unfortunately, the Sudanese government has detained humanitarian shipments, restricted distribution of aid to the opposition groups, and bombed civilian and Red Cross airstrips.
> 
> For more information:
> *United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees
> US Committee for Refugees*


Yet more later.
`


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Slanderers shall be slanderers. Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too. Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist._
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days...
> 
> In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off...
> 
> You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several...
> 
> You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
Click to expand...



Why are you shouting?

Are vicious personal attacks permitted on this forum?


----------



## Shaarona

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....*
> The genocide in Sudan was carried out by the SPLA .. a Christian Marxist group... that kidnapped children for conscription. The children were Dinka and Nuer for the most part.. animists..*
> 
> Even now the fighting in South Sudan is between Dink and Nuer.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a LIAR.
> As always, a RAGING Serial Liar.
> A Criminal Sociopath.
> 
> The First Genocide in Sudan was by the Ruling NIF (Natl Islam Front) against Southern Christians and Animists
> 
> Genocide I (the Big one before trendy Darfur.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.endgenocide.org/genocide/sudan.html said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Genocide in Sudan
> 
> Who: Southern ethnic and religious groups*
> When: 1983 to present
> Where: Mainly southern Sudan with some northern spillover
> Estimated Numbers: Approx. 2 million killed, 4-5 million displaced
> 
> Sudan long has experienced conflicts over religious, ethnic, and political differences. It geographically is split in half by its ethno-religious composition. *The north is mainly Muslim of Arab and Spanish descent while the south is Christian or traditional animist black African *with several tribes or bands further dividing identity.
> *
> In 1983 the dominant Muslim parties under the National Islamic Front declared the institution of Islamic law,* which protected religious minorities under Muslim rules of pluralism. Non-Muslim political groups however perceived the declaration as a threat, and a civil war broke out. From the southern territories, the Sudan People's Liberation Army (military wing) and Liberation Movement (political wing) called for political autonomy for the south and joined an alliance of anti-government groups consisting of parties from both north and south. The Islamic Front launched a suppressive response to the challenge and occupied many southern villages, often destroying them in the process.
> 
> Ethnically, the battle lines were drawn between southern Nuer and the Upper Nile, and the southeastern Dinkas vs. Didinga.
> *The occupying forces created a slave trade of southern Christians and, according to the US Committee for Refugees, around 2 million people have been killed and 4 to 5 million internally displaced since 1983.* Refugee organizations report that, as of 1999, 420,000 Sudanese refugees are dispersed across 7 countries. To add to the hardship, the UNHCR estimates that 391,500 external refugees from neighboring conflicts have fled into Sudan over the past 35 years.
> 
> Relief operations became involved with Sudan in 1967 to aid in supporting the mass influx of refugees from Eritrea, Ethiopia, Chad, Uganda, DRC, and Somalia. Since the civil war started, the UN's Operation Lifeline Sudan and the Red Cross have provided food and provisions to the refugees and villagers and monitored developments. Unfortunately, the Sudanese government has detained humanitarian shipments, restricted distribution of aid to the opposition groups, and bombed civilian and Red Cross airstrips.
> 
> For more information:
> *United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees
> US Committee for Refugees*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet more later.
> `
Click to expand...


The constitution of Sudan specifies that in Khartoum non-Muslims shall not be subject to Sharia law.

Darfur is about water.. and they are all black and Muslim.

That's why Saudi Arabia and others are drilling water wells and building clinics in Darfur.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> "..._Are vicious personal attacks permitted on this forum?_"


Given what Sherriah has been allowed to get away with in recent months, the answer appears to be 'yes'.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Are vicious personal attacks permitted on this forum?_"
> 
> 
> 
> Given what Sherriah has been allowed to get away with in recent months, the answer appears to be 'yes'.
Click to expand...


What has she gotten away with? She has a differing opinion.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Are vicious personal attacks permitted on this forum?_"
> 
> 
> 
> Given what Sherriah has been allowed to get away with in recent months, the answer appears to be 'yes'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has she gotten away with? She has a differing opinion.
Click to expand...

It doesn't concern you anyway. Keep your nose out of it, newbie.

Or are you just an old, familiar Muslim-apologist troll in a new wrapper?


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given what Sherriah has been allowed to get away with in recent months, the answer appears to be 'yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has she gotten away with? She has a differing opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't concern you anyway. Keep your nose out of it, newbie.
Click to expand...


*Do you have the authority to restrict my participation on this forum?*


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has she gotten away with? She has a differing opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern you anyway. Keep your nose out of it, newbie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have the authority to restrict my participation on this forum?
Click to expand...

Nope.

Don't care, either.

Now go away, and dry-hump somebody else's leg, junior.

Yer botherin' the grownups.

<end transmission>


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The light of Jesus shines exposing Satan's lies, in the light of day and in the darkness of night.


John 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Word Became Flesh

1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.


John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Slanderers shall be slanderers. Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too. Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist._
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days...
> 
> In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off...
> 
> You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several...
> 
> You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The light of Jesus shines exposing Satan's lies, in the light of day and in the darkness of night.
> 
> 
> John 1
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> 1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> 
> John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Slanderers shall be slanderers. Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too. Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist._
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days...
> 
> In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off...
> 
> You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several...
> 
> You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Here you go sharia, how the Bible should be read, not in your cut and pasted truncated out of context manner. But as a whole

*The Word Became Flesh

1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was with God in the beginning. 3 Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. 4 In him was life, and that life was the light of all mankind. 5 The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome[a] it.

6 There was a man sent from God whose name was John. 7 He came as a witness to testify concerning that light, so that through him all might believe. 8 He himself was not the light; he came only as a witness to the light.

9 The true light that gives light to everyone was coming into the world. 10 He was in the world, and though the world was made through him, the world did not recognize him. 11 He came to that which was his own, but his own did not receive him. 12 Yet to all who did receive him, to those who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God 13 children born not of natural descent, nor of human decision or a husbands will, but born of God.

14 The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the one and only Son, who came from the Father, full of grace and truth.

15 (John testified concerning him. He cried out, saying, This is the one I spoke about when I said, He who comes after me has surpassed me because he was before me.) 16 Out of his fullness we have all received grace in place of grace already given. 17 For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. 18 No one has ever seen God, but the one and only Son, who is himself God and is in closest relationship with the Father, has made him known.

John the Baptist Denies Being the Messiah

19 Now this was Johns testimony when the Jewish leaders[c] in Jerusalem sent priests and Levites to ask him who he was. 20 He did not fail to confess, but confessed freely, I am not the Messiah.

21 They asked him, Then who are you? Are you Elijah?

He said, I am not.

Are you the Prophet?

He answered, No.

22 Finally they said, Who are you? Give us an answer to take back to those who sent us. What do you say about yourself?

23 John replied in the words of Isaiah the prophet, I am the voice of one calling in the wilderness, Make straight the way for the Lord.[d]

24 Now the Pharisees who had been sent 25 questioned him, Why then do you baptize if you are not the Messiah, nor Elijah, nor the Prophet?

26 I baptize with[e] water, John replied, but among you stands one you do not know. 27 He is the one who comes after me, the straps of whose sandals I am not worthy to untie.

28 This all happened at Bethany on the other side of the Jordan, where John was baptizing.

John Testifies About Jesus

29 The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him and said, Look, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world! 30 This is the one I meant when I said, A man who comes after me has surpassed me because he was before me. 31 I myself did not know him, but the reason I came baptizing with water was that he might be revealed to Israel.

32 Then John gave this testimony: I saw the Spirit come down from heaven as a dove and remain on him. 33 And I myself did not know him, but the one who sent me to baptize with water told me, The man on whom you see the Spirit come down and remain is the one who will baptize with the Holy Spirit. 34 I have seen and I testify that this is Gods Chosen One.[f]

Johns Disciples Follow Jesus

35 The next day John was there again with two of his disciples. 36 When he saw Jesus passing by, he said, Look, the Lamb of God!

37 When the two disciples heard him say this, they followed Jesus. 38 Turning around, Jesus saw them following and asked, What do you want?

They said, Rabbi (which means Teacher), where are you staying?

39 Come, he replied, and you will see.

So they went and saw where he was staying, and they spent that day with him. It was about four in the afternoon.

40 Andrew, Simon Peters brother, was one of the two who heard what John had said and who had followed Jesus. 41 The first thing Andrew did was to find his brother Simon and tell him, We have found the Messiah (that is, the Christ). 42 And he brought him to Jesus.

Jesus looked at him and said, You are Simon son of John. You will be called Cephas (which, when translated, is Peter[g]).

Jesus Calls Philip and Nathanael

43 The next day Jesus decided to leave for Galilee. Finding Philip, he said to him, Follow me.

44 Philip, like Andrew and Peter, was from the town of Bethsaida. 45 Philip found Nathanael and told him, We have found the one Moses wrote about in the Law, and about whom the prophets also wroteJesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph.

46 Nazareth! Can anything good come from there? Nathanael asked.

Come and see, said Philip.

47 When Jesus saw Nathanael approaching, he said of him, Here truly is an Israelite in whom there is no deceit.

48 How do you know me? Nathanael asked.

Jesus answered, I saw you while you were still under the fig tree before Philip called you.

49 Then Nathanael declared, Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the king of Israel.

50 Jesus said, You believe[h] because I told you I saw you under the fig tree. You will see greater things than that. 51 He then added, Very truly I tell you, you[j] will see heaven open, and the angels of God ascending and descending on[k] the Son of Man.


John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Word who was with God from the beginning. 

And Jesus is God, as it is written in John 1.

The Gospels define Jesus and Jesus defines God.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The light of Jesus shines exposing Satan's lies, in the light of day and in the darkness of night. John 1 English  Standard Version (ESV) The Word Became Flesh
> 
> 1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it. John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Slanderers shall be slanderers. Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too. Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist._
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time? Yes. Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days... In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off... You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several... You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







Coming from a Muslim terror-apologist?

"_There's enough material there to keep a psychiatrist's conference busy for a week!_"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slanderer Phoneall, 

Why do you place all the words in red?







Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The light of Jesus shines exposing Satan's lies, in the light of day and in the darkness of night.
> 
> 
> John 1
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> 1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> 
> John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days...
> 
> In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off...
> 
> You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several...
> 
> You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go sharia, how the Bible should be read, not in your cut and pasted truncated out of context manner. But as a whole
> 
> *The Word Became Flesh
> 
> 1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was with God in the beginning. 3 Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. 4 In him was life, and that life was the light of all mankind. 5 The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome[a] it.
> 
> 6 There was a man sent from God whose name was John. 7 He came as a witness to testify concerning that light, so that through him all might believe. 8 He himself was not the light; he came only as a witness to the light.
> 
> 9 The true light that gives light to everyone was coming into the world. 10 He was in the world, and though the world was made through him, the world did not recognize him. 11 He came to that which was his own, but his own did not receive him. 12 Yet to all who did receive him, to those who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God 13 children born not of natural descent, nor of human decision or a husbands will, but born of God.
> 
> 14 The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the one and only Son, who came from the Father, full of grace and truth.
> 
> 15 (John testified concerning him. He cried out, saying, This is the one I spoke about when I said, He who comes after me has surpassed me because he was before me.) 16 Out of his fullness we have all received grace in place of grace already given. 17 For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. 18 No one has ever seen God, but the one and only Son, who is himself God and is in closest relationship with the Father, has made him known.
> 
> John the Baptist Denies Being the Messiah
> 
> 19 Now this was Johns testimony when the Jewish leaders[c] in Jerusalem sent priests and Levites to ask him who he was. 20 He did not fail to confess, but confessed freely, I am not the Messiah.
> 
> 21 They asked him, Then who are you? Are you Elijah?
> 
> He said, I am not.
> 
> Are you the Prophet?
> 
> He answered, No.
> 
> 22 Finally they said, Who are you? Give us an answer to take back to those who sent us. What do you say about yourself?
> 
> 23 John replied in the words of Isaiah the prophet, I am the voice of one calling in the wilderness, Make straight the way for the Lord.[d]
> 
> 24 Now the Pharisees who had been sent 25 questioned him, Why then do you baptize if you are not the Messiah, nor Elijah, nor the Prophet?
> 
> 26 I baptize with[e] water, John replied, but among you stands one you do not know. 27 He is the one who comes after me, the straps of whose sandals I am not worthy to untie.
> 
> 28 This all happened at Bethany on the other side of the Jordan, where John was baptizing.
> 
> John Testifies About Jesus
> 
> 29 The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him and said, Look, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world! 30 This is the one I meant when I said, A man who comes after me has surpassed me because he was before me. 31 I myself did not know him, but the reason I came baptizing with water was that he might be revealed to Israel.
> 
> 32 Then John gave this testimony: I saw the Spirit come down from heaven as a dove and remain on him. 33 And I myself did not know him, but the one who sent me to baptize with water told me, The man on whom you see the Spirit come down and remain is the one who will baptize with the Holy Spirit. 34 I have seen and I testify that this is Gods Chosen One.[f]
> 
> Johns Disciples Follow Jesus
> 
> 35 The next day John was there again with two of his disciples. 36 When he saw Jesus passing by, he said, Look, the Lamb of God!
> 
> 37 When the two disciples heard him say this, they followed Jesus. 38 Turning around, Jesus saw them following and asked, What do you want?
> 
> They said, Rabbi (which means Teacher), where are you staying?
> 
> 39 Come, he replied, and you will see.
> 
> So they went and saw where he was staying, and they spent that day with him. It was about four in the afternoon.
> 
> 40 Andrew, Simon Peters brother, was one of the two who heard what John had said and who had followed Jesus. 41 The first thing Andrew did was to find his brother Simon and tell him, We have found the Messiah (that is, the Christ). 42 And he brought him to Jesus.
> 
> Jesus looked at him and said, You are Simon son of John. You will be called Cephas (which, when translated, is Peter[g]).
> 
> Jesus Calls Philip and Nathanael
> 
> 43 The next day Jesus decided to leave for Galilee. Finding Philip, he said to him, Follow me.
> 
> 44 Philip, like Andrew and Peter, was from the town of Bethsaida. 45 Philip found Nathanael and told him, We have found the one Moses wrote about in the Law, and about whom the prophets also wroteJesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph.
> 
> 46 Nazareth! Can anything good come from there? Nathanael asked.
> 
> Come and see, said Philip.
> 
> 47 When Jesus saw Nathanael approaching, he said of him, Here truly is an Israelite in whom there is no deceit.
> 
> 48 How do you know me? Nathanael asked.
> 
> Jesus answered, I saw you while you were still under the fig tree before Philip called you.
> 
> 49 Then Nathanael declared, Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the king of Israel.
> 
> 50 Jesus said, You believe[h] because I told you I saw you under the fig tree. You will see greater things than that. 51 He then added, Very truly I tell you, you[j] will see heaven open, and the angels of God ascending and descending on[k] the Son of Man.
> 
> 
> John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Big letters and your photo album do not protect you from all the slander of Jesus you are embracing here.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The light of Jesus shines exposing Satan's lies, in the light of day and in the darkness of night. John 1 English  Standard Version (ESV) The Word Became Flesh
> 
> 1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it. John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time? Yes. Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days... In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off... You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several... You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a Muslim terror-apologist?
> 
> "_There's enough material there to keep a psychiatrist's conference busy for a week!_"
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Word who was with God from the beginning.
> 
> And Jesus is God, as it is written in John 1.
> 
> The Gospels define Jesus and Jesus defines God.



And Jesus said... Get behind me Satan...and take your Iranian handlers with ya...true story.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Big letters and your photo album do not protect you from all the slander of Jesus you are embracing here..._


Judge not lest ye be judged, my little butt-floss...


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Word who was with God from the beginning.
> 
> And Jesus is God, as it is written in John 1.
> 
> The Gospels define Jesus and Jesus defines God.



So the Great Spaghetti Monster is Jesus' father? Is that why he was wearing a strainer of thorns?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not Jesus words at all.

Why do you keep slandering Jesus?




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Word who was with God from the beginning.
> 
> And Jesus is God, as it is written in John 1.
> 
> The Gospels define Jesus and Jesus defines God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus said... Get behind me Satan...and take your Iranian handlers with ya...true story.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Time for a little more comic relief...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Jesus slanderer seems too stupid to understand English, I claimed to be no one's judge ,but there certainly is a judge who will  judge you.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Big letters and your photo album do not protect you from all the slander of Jesus you are embracing here..._
> 
> 
> 
> Judge not lest ye be judged, my little butt-floss...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sherria, which Jesus are you referring to? Apparently, there were many guys named Jesus preaching in those days.


----------



## Bumberclyde

And was the diaper Jesus wore on the cross his idea?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These are the words written, that what I wrote was primarily  based upon, we each of us choose to believe them or not.



John 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Word Became Flesh

1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.


John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway





Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Word who was with God from the beginning.
> 
> And Jesus is God, as it is written in John 1.
> 
> The Gospels define Jesus and Jesus defines God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Great Spaghetti Monster is Jesus' father? Is that why he was wearing a strainer of thorns?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jesus slanderer seems too stupid to understand English,* I claimed to be no one's judge *,but there certainly is a judge who will  judge you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Big letters and your photo album do not protect you from all the slander of Jesus you are embracing here..._
> 
> 
> 
> Judge not lest ye be judged, my little butt-floss...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Liar! You claimed Sharon is burning in hell. That is called judging. For all you know he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment. You fool no one, heretic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the eternal and preexistent and now incarnate word (verses 1 and 14 See).

Jesus is the Son of the Father who is Himself God (See verses 1 and 18).

The revelation of God and redemption in and through Jesus culminate the history of Salvation.

All written in The Old Testament is fulfilled in Jesus Christ. 

Salvation is through Jesus.





The Word Became Flesh

1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.

6*There was a man*sent from God, whose name was*John.*7*He came as a*witness, to bear witness about the light,*that all might believe through him.*8*He was not the light, but came to bear witness about the light.

9*The true light, which gives light to everyone, was coming into the world.*10*He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yet*the world did not know him.*11*He came to*his own,**and*his own people[c]*did not receive him.*12*But to all who did receive him,*who believed in his name,*he gave the right*to become*children of God,13*who*were born,*not of blood*nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.

14*And*the Word*became flesh and*dwelt among us,*and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of*grace andtruth.*15*(John bore witness about him, and cried out, &#8220;This was he of whom I said,*&#8216;He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me.&#8217;&#8221*16*For from*his fullness we have all received,*grace upon grace.[d]*17*For*the law was given through Moses;*grace and truth came through Jesus Christ.*18*No one has ever seen God;*the only God,[e]*who is at the Father's side,[f]*he has made him known.

John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway*


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jesus slanderer seems too stupid to understand English, I claimed to be no one's judge ,but there certainly is a judge who will  judge you...


Don't overthink it, Mahmoud... it's not your strong suit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?

You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer seems too stupid to understand English,* I claimed to be no one's judge *,but there certainly is a judge who will  judge you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judge not lest ye be judged, my little butt-floss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar! You claimed Sharon is burning in hell. That is called judging. For all you know he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment. You fool no one, heretic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?
> 
> You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer seems too stupid to understand English,* I claimed to be no one's judge *,but there certainly is a judge who will  judge you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! You claimed Sharon is burning in hell. That is called judging. For all you know he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment. You fool no one, heretic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?
> 
> You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! You claimed Sharon is burning in hell. That is called judging. For all you know he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment. You fool no one, heretic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
Click to expand...

Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.


----------



## Shaarona

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?
> 
> You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
Click to expand...


I don't know what you mean?

God judges not man.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
Click to expand...

That's the theory.

Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.

While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Focus, Jesus slanderer, I am not the topic of this thread.

And I am not judging Sharon, I have no problem leaving that task fully in the hands of God. 

I smile thinking about God judging Ariel Sharon. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?
> 
> You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! You claimed Sharon is burning in hell. That is called judging. For all you know he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment. You fool no one, heretic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The books of Matthew and Luke and Mark and John are the The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then sharia produce the gospel according to Jesus to prove your claims. That is all you have to do. All educated Christians know that the N.T is just the teachings of Jesus and not his exact words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite. The imp of Satan was up ALL night spamming lies and now it's at it already. Is this the 3rd shift or 1st shift imp of Satan?
Click to expand...


Vampires and imps of Satan are nocturnal........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God judges , that is what I said.




Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
Click to expand...


He means that if you check, you'll see that account posts 24/7. It's obvious that there is more than one poster as you can tell at times at least one of the posters uses English as a second language. They will say something in one thread and when confronted deny they ever said it. They will start 2 posts with the same title and same links and then deny that. They really need to compare notes when changing shifts.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, Jesus slanderer, I am not the topic of this thread...


That was certainly true at the outset.

However, given your hate-mongering and utilization of this and any other similar thread, to conjure-up cheap segues, as an excuse and device for your anti-Israeli / pro-Palestinian / pro-Muslim propagandizing, you quickly become the de facto focus, if not de jure.

You have no one to blame but yourself for the visceral reactions you engender.

Your presence is toxic to most threads you visit.

They really need to keep you on a shorter leash, for the greater good of the community.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Liar. YOU said he is burning in hell and I'm going to find the post to prove it, heretic. And maybe you need to check with the 2nd shift poster to make sure he didn't say it.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who they are are misguided souls embracing Idolatry.
> 
> And a Jesus slanderer and Christ rejecter like you has no credibility to judge who is a real Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what REAL Christians think of Israel:
> 
> *Who are we?
> *
> CHRISTIAN ...
> We are a non-denominational Christian organisation, seeking to lift up the name of Jesus in all we do to bless His Jewish brethren and share the message of His love both for Israel and the Church.
> FRIENDS ...
> A true friend is faithful in all circumstances. As Jews in the past have suffered great persecution in the name of Christ, we seek to show them real friendship and love in His name.
> ... of ISRAEL
> Israel means the Jewish people, both inside the nation and in the Diaspora throughout the world. It also means the modern nation of Israel, which includes both Jews and Arabs, all precious to God.
> 
> So, we are Christians who love Israel and its peoples and believe that God has a special place for them in His Kingdom purposes before the return of Messiah.
Click to expand...

So you are saying that majority of Christians including the Founding Fathers are idol worshippers, just because they can clearly see Jewish Jesus  and the New Testament as being Zionist?  

Freak.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You, Satan, would know.



MHunterB said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The books of Matthew and Luke and Mark and John are the The Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite. The imp of Satan was up ALL night spamming lies and now it's at it already. Is this the 3rd shift or 1st shift imp of Satan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampires and imps of Satan are nocturnal........
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Every word in your post is another lie by the Jesus slanderer.

Zionist was founded in the 1890s.

And the majority of Christians are not Zionists, no one I ever met  in a Christian Church calls them self Zionist, they call themselves Christians.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who they are are misguided souls embracing Idolatry.
> 
> And a Jesus slanderer and Christ rejecter like you has no credibility to judge who is a real Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what REAL Christians think of Israel:
> 
> *Who are we?
> *
> CHRISTIAN ...
> We are a non-denominational Christian organisation, seeking to lift up the name of Jesus in all we do to bless His Jewish brethren and share the message of His love both for Israel and the Church.
> FRIENDS ...
> A true friend is faithful in all circumstances. As Jews in the past have suffered great persecution in the name of Christ, we seek to show them real friendship and love in His name.
> ... of ISRAEL
> Israel means the Jewish people, both inside the nation and in the Diaspora throughout the world. It also means the modern nation of Israel, which includes both Jews and Arabs, all precious to God.
> 
> So, we are Christians who love Israel and its peoples and believe that God has a special place for them in His Kingdom purposes before the return of Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that majority of Christians including the Founding Fathers are idol worshippers, just because they can clearly see Jewish Jesus  and the New Testament as being Zionist?
> 
> Freak.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes.

You are good at spouting the words.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.


Actually those are the exact words of Martin Luther Jr. as recorded by a reporter. 

"Anti Zionism is anti Semitism" does that bother you?  

Even Martin Luther King Jr. saw the hate in dirtbags like Jihad Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We think , part of being human. My thoughts are not God's judgments on man.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. YOU said he is burning in hell and I'm going to find the post to prove it, heretic. And maybe you need to check with the 2nd shift poster to make sure he didn't say it.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists do not baptize or get baptized, Satan needs to train you better, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is Zionists slandering Jesus, rejecting Him for who He says He is and calling Him something He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist, Heide. It happened during the Big Bang. Juan Baptiste baptized him as a Zionst.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, they go to the mikve, just like Jews have done for a few thousand years.....the 'baptism' was in the river, wasn't it.  You need to read the specs on 'mikve' to understand that it was all completely within Jewish parameters (including the miraculous dove, etc - which could've started out as a 'drash' on that portion).  

Someone who knows Judaism of the Second Temple period would have no trouble understanding that.....but alas, the sherriKKKins' ignorance limits its understanding.

Why would someone who CLAIMS to love and follow Jesus make such extreme efforts to seek to disconnect Jesus from the people and religion he so obviously loved?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A debunked Zionist lie.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those are the exact words of Martin Luther Jr. as recorded by a reporter.
> 
> "Anti Zionism is anti Semitism" does that bother you?
> 
> Even Martin Luther King Jr. saw the hate in dirtbags like Jihad Sherri.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.


----------



## Roudy

Here's what REAL Christians believe.  Unlike the lunatic Sherri, their love for Israel and its people is not conditional.  I have highlighted number 7, which truly exhibits Christian values. 

*Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*

He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant 
He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob 
as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant: 
To you I will give the land of Canaan.
(Psalm 105:8-11)
I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no 
means! God did not reject His people, whom 
He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are 
irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)

1. As Christians who have received from God a love 
for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the 
Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.

2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang 
from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend 
upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.

3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish 
people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with 
promises contained in the Old and New Testaments, 
and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.

4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation) 
has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and 
that God has neither rejected nor replaced His 
Jewish people.

5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today 
between Jews and Christians are largely due to 
Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution 
of the Jews.

6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua) 
and the Jewishness of the New Testament.

*7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both 
Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our 
stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her 
acceptance of our belief.*


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ".._.My thoughts are not God's judgments on m_an..."


No, but they are YOUR judgmental thoughts...i.e., YOUR judgments.

I can call a dairy cow a theological scholar, but it's still a dairy cow.

I can call a judgmental thought merely a thought, but it's still a judgment... not GOD's judgment, but YOUR judgment.

Your denigrating and hate-mongering contributions to this board are absolutely dripping and saturated with foul and hateful judgments each and every day.

You recite the words of Jesus adequately from time to time, it's just that you don't understand them, nor do you practice them, based upon the behaviors that you manifest amongst us on this board system, all self-excusing and juicy belabored rationalizations and protestations to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Here's what REAL Christians believe.  Unlike the lunatic Sherri, their love for Israel and its people is not conditional.  I have highlighted number 7, which truly exhibits Christian values.
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> To you I will give the land of Canaan.
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are
> irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*



Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A debunked Zionist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those are the exact words of Martin Luther Jr. as recorded by a reporter.
> 
> "Anti Zionism is anti Semitism" does that bother you?
> 
> Even Martin Luther King Jr. saw the hate in dirtbags like Jihad Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope.  Here he is after the 1967 war coming out in total support of Israel. Maybe it was his true Christian values, maybe it was how he saw the situation. 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=kvr2Cxuh2Wk]Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what REAL Christians believe.  Unlike the lunatic Sherri, their love for Israel and its people is not conditional.  I have highlighted number 7, which truly exhibits Christian values.
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> &#8216;He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> &#8220;To you I will give the land of Canaan.&#8221;&#8217;
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> &#8220;I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for God&#8217;s gifts and His call are
> irrevocable&#8221;. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that God&#8217;s time to &#8220;favour Zion&#8221; has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.
Click to expand...

I don't agree with many things either, that doesn't turn me into a Jew or Israel hater.  What Jesus did believe though, was every single word and prophet in the Old Testament, including Gods Promise.  And most Christians agree that the New Testament does indeed land Jesus as a Zionist Jew.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what REAL Christians believe.  Unlike the lunatic Sherri, their love for Israel and its people is not conditional.  I have highlighted number 7, which truly exhibits Christian values.
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> To you I will give the land of Canaan.
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are
> irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with many things either, that doesn't turn me into a Jew or Israel hater.
Click to expand...


Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with many things either, that doesn't turn me into a Jew or Israel hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
Click to expand...

Do those who disagree with Likud, even in Israel, want Israel and the Jewish people destroyed, or lie about Jesus and the New and Old Testaments?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> True Torah Jews illustrate some Jews support life and not death.
> 
> Some Jews are still people of conscience who oppose evils like Zionism.
> 
> ZIONISM is a cancer that needs complete cure and removal from our world.
> 
> I Pray for the destruction of Zionism, in Jesus precious name I pray, Amen.



You cannot erase the fact that Jesus lived, died and was buried as a Jew by attacking mainstream normative Judaism.   Previous 'Christianity' tried to do so, since (at latest) the time of Constantine.   

How can a person claim to pray "in Jesus' precious name" while they are full of such hate?

And why would Jesus the Zionist Jew ever listen to such a 'prayer'?


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with many things either, that doesn't turn me into a Jew or Israel hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do those who disagree with Likud, even in Israel, want Israel and the Jewish people destroyed, or lie about Jesus and the New and Old Testaments?
Click to expand...


Destroyed? NO... a just peace YES....

The old testament is an interesting work.. Like all religions it borrows from Sumer, Egypt and Ugarit.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slanderers shall be slanderers.
> 
> Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too.
> 
> Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri,,   AGAIN   SPITS   on the real historic    YESHUA   and  SPITS on the bible
> and even SPITS  on the american hero   Martin Luther King---------AGAIN demonstrating
> the depravity of    ISA-RESPECTS who dance on the dead bodies of HUNDREDS OF
> MILLIONS of the victims of their  FILTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of millions?
> 
> Do you consider such exaggeration to be "truth"?
> 
> Maybe some progress would be possible if you quit calling people "filth".
Click to expand...

Islam killed 280 million over a span of a few centuries, spanning from India to the Middle East. That doesn't include all the people it enslaved. Look it up.


----------



## Roudy

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....*
> The genocide in Sudan was carried out by the SPLA .. a Christian Marxist group... that kidnapped children for conscription. The children were Dinka and Nuer for the most part.. animists..*
> 
> Even now the fighting in South Sudan is between Dink and Nuer.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a LIAR.
> As always, a RAGING Serial Liar.
> A Criminal Sociopath.
> 
> The First Genocide in Sudan was by the Ruling NIF (Natl Islam Front) against Southern Christians and Animists
> 
> Genocide I (the Big one before trendy Darfur.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.endgenocide.org/genocide/sudan.html said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Genocide in Sudan
> 
> Who: Southern ethnic and religious groups*
> When: 1983 to present
> Where: Mainly southern Sudan with some northern spillover
> Estimated Numbers: Approx. 2 Million killed, 4-5 Million displaced
> 
> Sudan long has experienced conflicts over religious, ethnic, and political differences. It geographically is split in half by its ethno-religious composition. *The north is mainly Muslim of Arab and Spanish descent while the south is Christian or traditional animist black African *with several tribes or bands further dividing identity.
> *
> In 1983 the dominant Muslim parties under the National Islamic Front declared the institution of Islamic law,* which protected religious minorities under Muslim rules of pluralism. Non-Muslim political groups however perceived the declaration as a threat, and a civil war broke out. From the southern territories, the Sudan People's Liberation Army (military wing) and Liberation Movement (political wing) called for political autonomy for the south and joined an alliance of anti-government groups consisting of parties from both north and south. *The Islamic Front launched a suppressive response to the challenge and occupied many southern villages, often destroying them in the process.* Ethnically, the battle lines were drawn between southern Nuer and the Upper Nile, and the southeastern Dinkas vs. Didinga.
> 
> *The occupying forces created a slave trade of southern Christians and, according to the US Committee for Refugees, around 2 million people have been killed and 4 to 5 million internally displaced since 1983.* Refugee organizations report that, as of 1999, 420,000 Sudanese refugees are dispersed across 7 countries. To add to the hardship, the UNHCR estimates that 391,500 external refugees from neighboring conflicts have fled into Sudan over the past 35 years.
> 
> Relief operations became involved with Sudan in 1967 to aid in supporting the mass influx of refugees from Eritrea, Ethiopia, Chad, Uganda, DRC, and Somalia. Since the civil war started, the UN's Operation Lifeline Sudan and the Red Cross have provided food and provisions to the refugees and villagers and monitored developments. Unfortunately, the Sudanese government has detained humanitarian shipments, restricted distribution of aid to the opposition groups, and bombed civilian and Red Cross airstrips.
> 
> For more information:
> *United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees
> US Committee for Refugees*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet more later.
> `
Click to expand...

Those who pose as Christians always lie for Islam.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, Jesus slanderer, I am not the topic of this thread.
> 
> And I am not judging Sharon, I have no problem leaving that task fully in the hands of God.
> 
> I smile thinking about God judging Ariel Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?
> 
> You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How exactly do you know God is smiling or what he is thinking? Methinks you're are beaucoup dinky dau.


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
Click to expand...


You haven't been here long - stick around.  The sherriturdsucker is fond of claiming any mishap that befalls Israel or Israelis is 'GOD's Judgment' upon Zionism....  A forest fire in Carmel is 'GOD's Judgment' - but the hurricane that devastated the Philippines was't even worth noticing (except to spit on the Israelis for rushing aid there).

The sherriliar's biases are quite blatant:  one must be in deep denial to evade noticing them.


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been here long - stick around.  The sherriturdsucker is fond of claiming any mishap that befalls Israel or Israelis is 'GOD's Judgment' upon Zionism....  A forest fire in Carmel is 'GOD's Judgment' - but the hurricane that devastated the Philippines was't even worth noticing (except to spit on the Israelis for rushing aid there).
> 
> The sherriliar's biases are quite blatant:  one must be in deep denial to evade noticing them.
Click to expand...


I am far more interested in cogent arguments than personal attacks.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Jesus slanderer capable of responding to what is written in this thread?
> 
> You have an issue with something you claim I wrote in another thread, the proper place to discuss it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, but the readers have a problem with your lying. You said in THIS thread that you judge no one. But you judged Sharon by saying he was burning in hell. Which is proof you are a liar and an imp of Satan. But then again YOU my not have said it. It could have been second shift Satanic Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shades of Djo! The posters here have to realize the different Sherrias don't compare notes when changing shifts. One makes statements and when the other Sherria is confronted, can honestly say, "You're a liar, I didn't say that". A typical Islamist tactic.
Click to expand...

Yes of course. The different Sherri's occupying this screen name pick up where the other left off, in total humiliation.  They don't care, their job is to just repeat the same garbage over and over, regardless of how many times they've been disproved. Haha ha.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been here long - stick around.  The sherriturdsucker is fond of claiming any mishap that befalls Israel or Israelis is 'GOD's Judgment' upon Zionism....  A forest fire in Carmel is 'GOD's Judgment' - but the hurricane that devastated the Philippines was't even worth noticing (except to spit on the Israelis for rushing aid there).
> 
> The sherriliar's biases are quite blatant:  one must be in deep denial to evade noticing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am far more interested in cogent arguments than personal attacks.
Click to expand...

And you think Jihad Sherri makes cogent arguments. Ha ha ha. Good one.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want to hear Satan speak go no for further than Jihad Sherri a few post ago:
> 
> "Now that I've said FUCK ISRAEL..."
> 
> I have to tell you...Every time I see Sherri post I think to myself, "now here is a good Christian and a kind, compassionate human being walking in the footsteps of Jesus". Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what REAL Christians believe.  Unlike the lunatic Sherri, their love for Israel and its people is not conditional.  I have highlighted number 7, which truly exhibits Christian values.
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> To you I will give the land of Canaan.
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are
> irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.
Click to expand...

There's a chair reserved for Shaarona in any Theological Seminary in America. Go for it.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a good Christian or did Sherri recruit you from the mosque to support her in this thread that she's getting her butt kicked.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha ! This comes as no surprise though, Sherri is a compulsive liar !
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a good Christian or did Sherri recruit you from the mosque to support her in this thread that she's getting her butt kicked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buster.. I am Episcopalian and I don't know Sherri at all.. but I do know personal attacks and poor debating skills.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those who disagree with Likud, even in Israel, want Israel and the Jewish people destroyed, or lie about Jesus and the New and Old Testaments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroyed? NO... a just peace YES....
> 
> The old testament is an interesting work.. Like all religions it borrows from Sumer, Egypt and Ugarit.
Click to expand...

But we are not discussing the origins of the Old Testament. Stay focused, one who poses as a Christian, yet doubts the book the New Testament is based on, and Jesus practiced and believed in. 

The discussion is whether Jesus is Zionist and the Old and New Testaments are Zionist or not.  And since you're a Muslim convert, you can add the Koran to this mix as well.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you accuse me of championing Palestinian theft of Israeli land!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a good Christian or did Sherri recruit you from the mosque to support her in this thread that she's getting her butt kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buster.. I am Episcopalian and I don't know Sherri at all.. but I do know personal attacks and poor debating skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just because you said that we believed you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

toastman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha ! This comes as no surprise though, Sherri is a compulsive liar !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. And even Jesus called her a liar and the mother of all lies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the readers want to know. Will she admit she lied or will she blame it on the second shift poster?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Where is Sherri?  This new Sharoona imposter is lame and no fun.  I want Sherri back. She makes me laugh.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Where is Sherri?  This new Sharoona imposter is lame and no fun.  I want Sherri back. She makes me laugh.



So you have a problem with civil discourse.


----------



## Roudy

So many good Christians around the world, rising up in support of Isrsel and what their faith tells them. Here are some Canadians. 

http://www.c4i.ca/about/what-we-believe/

What We Believe:
Our Statement of Faith

C4I Canada believes that the Bible is the inspired Word of God. We believe that Jesus was and is the long-awaited Jewish Messiah (Christ) of Israel who died and rose again, and who will return to Israel at God the Father&#8217;s appointed time. We also believe that salvation is of the Jews (John 4:22) and that Gentiles (non-Jews) who accept Jesus&#8217; salvation should do so with gratitude and respect toward the Jewish roots of their faith (Romans, Chapters 9-11).

About Replacement Theology

By definition, replacement theology maintains that the church has replaced Israel and the Jewish people in God&#8217;s plans and purposes. In other words, replacement theology teaches that Christians are God&#8217;s new &#8220;Chosen People.&#8221; This theology has existed within the church since its inception. It has been used erroneously as an argument for persecuting Jewish people and has resulted in millions of Jewish deaths down through the centuries, including, but not limited to, the Crusades and the more recent and infamous European Holocaust, a dark period of recent history when the church remained virtually silent. C4I believes that God&#8217;s eternal promises to Israel, as recorded in the Bible, have never been revoked. We oppose replacement theology and urge all Christians to do the same.

About our Ministry to the Church and to Jewish People

It is against this unfortunate backdrop of church history that C4I believes that, where the relationship between Christians and Jews is concerned today, our primary role is to provide educational resources that will help Christians to understand why they should love, support, and pray for Jewish people and for Israel. Our secondary role is to demonstrate unconditional love to the Jewish people, thereby fulfilling the apostle Paul&#8217;s mandate for the church in its relationship with the Jewish people (Romans 11:14). In practical terms, this means adopting charitable initiatives in Israel whereby we can clearly demonstrate our love and kindness to the Jewish people as one means of witnessing to our faith in Jesus Christ. Moreover, we firmly believe that the Messiah (Christ) will reveal Himself to His people at God the Father&#8217;s appointed time and in His own way.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Where is Sherri?  This new Sharoona imposter is lame and no fun.  I want Sherri back. She makes me laugh.



She is in conference with her Iranian handlers trying to decide how to respond to being caught in a bald faced lie. And if the readers question what I quoted, they can go to the "Sharon" thread, second page.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sherri?  This new Sharoona imposter is lame and no fun.  I want Sherri back. She makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a problem with civil discourse.
Click to expand...

Answer me first.  Are you on the left or right of Sherri at the propaganda center of the mosque basement?  LOL


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sherri?  This new Sharoona imposter is lame and no fun.  I want Sherri back. She makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a problem with civil discourse.
Click to expand...


to what  "civil discourse do you refer????
   BTW----you commented somthing like   "Jesus rejected the laws invented by the 
          Levites"-------can you tell me ---who are the levites and what laws they invented 
          and where in the New Testament there are words attributed to Jesus indicating 
          that  rejection..    ?


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sherri?  This new Sharoona imposter is lame and no fun.  I want Sherri back. She makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is in conference with her Iranian handlers trying to decide how to respond to being caught in a bald faced lie. And if the readers question what I quoted, they can go to the "Sharon" thread, second page.
Click to expand...

Not to worry!  Boring Sharoona is here to rescue Sherri and keep us busy with its lame comebacks until Sherri gets her marching orders.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buster.. I am Episcopalian and I don't know Sherri at all.. but I do know personal attacks and poor debating skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you said that we believed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I don't care what you believe.. I am old and I know stupid when I run into it.
> 
> My family has been in America since the exploration of the Hudson River.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you said that we believed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't care what you believe.. I am old and I know stupid when I run into it.
> 
> My family has been in America since the exploration of the Hudson River.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you meet stupid when you ran into a mirror?
> 
> You're not fooling anybody.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Even as far away as New Zealand you have true Christians rising up for Israel. 


Christian Friends of Israel 
The goal of CFOIC  It is  to reach out, to educate the church, to teach about Jewish history and particularly about the Jews currently living in Biblical Israel &#8211; the communities of Judea and Samaria (and previously Gaza). With the help of CFOIC, thousands of Christians have provided financial support for community projects.

Redemption of Israel

&#8220;In Ezekiel 36:22-28, God tells of His plan to bring the people back. He didn&#8217;t say that the people were being brought back because of their own righteousness; rather, He says that He is bringing them back for the sake of His Name. In Hebraic thought, a name stood for the character of a person. When God says He is doing something for the sake of His name, He is saying that His reputation is at stake. He promised to do certain things and He will fulfill them so that the nations will know that He is God.&#8221; (For Zion&#8217;s Sake I will not be Silent,&#8221; by Rebecca Brimmer, page 101, Bridges for Peace.)

Isaiah 45:17a
&#8220;Israel will be saved by the Lord with an everlasting salvation&#8230;&#8221;

Ezekiel 36:26-28
&#8220;Moreover, I will give you a new heart and put a right spirit within you; and I will remove the heart of stone from your flesh and give you a heart of flesh. And I will put My Spirit within you and cause you to walk in My statutes and you will be careful to observe My ordinances. And you will live in the land that I gave to your forefathers; so you will be My people and I will be your God.&#8221;

Romans 11:26-27
&#8220;And so all Israel will be saved, as it is written: The Deliverer will come from Zion; He will turn godlessness away from Jacob. And this is My covenant with them when I take away their sins.&#8221;

Other verses: Psalm 130:7-8; Isaiah 33:24; 35:8-10; 44:3-5,21-23; 46:13; 62:1,10-12; Jeremiah 31:31-34; 33:7-9; 50:20; Ezekiel 11:18-19; Joel 2:28-29,32; 3:21; Micah 7:18-20; Zechariah 12:10-12; 13:1-2; Hebrews 8:8-12; 10:16,17


----------



## Roudy

Message from Christian Embassy in Jerusalem:


*WHY WE SUPPORT ISRAEL*
The reasons behind our actions

Christian support for the restoration of the Jews to their ancient homeland has been around for as long as Christians have been able to read the Bible for themselves.  For there they read about God&#8217;s covenant with Abraham in which He bequeathed to him and his descendants the land of Canaan.  And they read in the Hebrew prophets that although the children of Israel may be exiled from the land for a time, that one day God would regather them to the land one final time, and draw them and then the world unto Himself.

As soon as Christians could read the Bible for themselves they attempted to change the state church and make it more like the early church in the New Testament.  This in turn brought about great persecution and many had to flee their homes and countries.

They also became aware of the Hebraic roots of Christianity and began studying Hebrew, and the Jewish Feasts, and they identified with the persecuted people of Israel. They also read that God had promised to one day regather the Jewish people to their ancient homeland and they began praying for this to happen.  This means that for four hundred years before the state of Israel was established that whole movements of Christians were praying for that day.

As the number of Bible-believing Christians grew so did their influence and their involvement in the re-establishming of Israel.

The Facts Are On Israel&#8217;s Side
In addition to our reading of the Bible, we also support Israel because we have studied the history of the modern State of Israel and we know that the facts are on her side. She is a legal nation, on legally acquired territory and she has the right to exist and to exist in secure borders. Though Israel is a nation like all nations - she may not be perfect, nor all of her policies the best - yet she is legal and morally right in her establishment and existence. While she is surrounded by countries and organizations committed to her destruction, we stand for her right to exist in secure borders.


----------



## Roudy

Is Sharoona the same lying ignoramus who claimed "Muslims don't sacrifice during the EID" celebrations?  

You'd think Sherri could recruit someone with at least half a brain. But no, it's gotta be another like herself.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Every word in your post is another lie by the Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Zionist was founded in the 1890s.
> 
> And the majority of Christians are not Zionists, no one I ever met  in a Christian Church calls them self Zionist, they call themselves Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who they are are misguided souls embracing Idolatry.
> 
> And a Jesus slanderer and Christ rejecter like you has no credibility to judge who is a real Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that majority of Christians including the Founding Fathers are idol worshippers, just because they can clearly see Jewish Jesus  and the New Testament as being Zionist?
> 
> Freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sherri's deductive reasoning skills at display. Christianity is based on a Zionist book and a Zionist Jewish Messiah.  You can't be a Christian and believe the crap you do, Jihad Sherri. 

At the church you go to, do they say "Allah Akbar" a lot there?  Do they have lots of prayer rugs?   Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you said that we believed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't care what you believe.. I am old and I know stupid when I run into it.
> 
> My family has been in America since the exploration of the Hudson River.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. Are you Mahican or Mohawk?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has mysteriously disappeared. The readers are still waiting for an explanation of this bald faced lie.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in your post is another lie by the Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Zionist was founded in the 1890s.
> 
> And the majority of Christians are not Zionists, no one I ever met  in a Christian Church calls them self Zionist, they call themselves Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that majority of Christians including the Founding Fathers are idol worshippers, just because they can clearly see Jewish Jesus  and the New Testament as being Zionist?
> 
> Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri's deductive reasoning skills at display. Christianity is based on a Zionist book and a Zionist Jewish Messiah.  You can't be a Christian and believe the clap you do Jihad Sherri.
> 
> Maybe it's to a church you're going to, do they say "Allah Akbar" a lot in your "church"?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...



I have been in Baptist churches.     They sing songs which include hebrew words---
and -----words like   "ZION"       The little white and very old church in my town which 
was BAPTIST ----was   "FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF ZION"     It was really cute----rectangle 
thing with a steeple like from a christmas card picture.     They did not say  "allahuakbarr"--
they said   "HALLELUJAH"------just like zionists do.     Is it possible that sherri was never 
in a baptist church and has been attending     "AL BAPTIST MASJID"  ??


----------



## MJB12741

Like it or not, Jesus was indeed a Zionist according to Christians.  Yet he is denied by Sherri who has the audacity to call herself a Christian.  But I praise her for keeping us laughing.

Zion: the Embodiment of the Spiritual Values of Jesus Christ - Sermon Index


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Like it or not, Jesus was indeed a Zionist according to Christians.  Yet he is denied by Sherri who has the audacity to call herself a Christian.  But I praise her for keeping us laughing.
> 
> Zion: the Embodiment of the Spiritual Values of Jesus Christ - Sermon Index


If Madame Sherria reads that piece, she'll have a stroke. Maybe you should remove it.


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Like it or not, Jesus was indeed a Zionist according to Christians.  Yet he is denied by Sherri who has the audacity to call herself a Christian.  But I praise her for keeping us laughing.
> 
> Zion: the Embodiment of the Spiritual Values of Jesus Christ - Sermon Index




did the  cock crow yet?-----uhm ....how many times has she denied Jesus?.    The economy 
is not good-----people need ......something to sell.     I have a great idea for a
new BUSINESS and seek investors.      This item should sell like hot cakes-----
a talking crucifix------with a figure of a crucified man attached------that issues a 
recorded     "I AM NOT A ZIONIST"     Such an item would save sherri  POSTING TIME.
She could walk about her town-----and issue her  "MESSAGE"  forth-----her colleagues too--
maybe she can provide names and addresses of potential customers


----------



## Lipush

Sherri's still babbling, eh?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hebrews 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Supremacy of God's Son

1*Long ago, at many times and*in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets,*2*but*in these last days*he has spoken to us by*his Son, whom he appointed*the heir of all things,*through whom also he created*the world.*3*He is the radiance of the glory of God andthe exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power.*After making purification for sins,*he sat down*at the right hand of the Majesty on high,*4*having become as much superior to angels as the name*he has inherited is more excellent than theirs.

Hebrews 1 ESV - The Supremacy of God's Son - Long ago, - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in your post is another lie by the Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Zionist was founded in the 1890s.
> 
> And the majority of Christians are not Zionists, no one I ever met  in a Christian Church calls them self Zionist, they call themselves Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that majority of Christians including the Founding Fathers are idol worshippers, just because they can clearly see Jewish Jesus  and the New Testament as being Zionist?
> 
> Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri's deductive reasoning skills at display. Christianity is based on a Zionist book and a Zionist Jewish Messiah.  You can't be a Christian and believe the crap you do, Jihad Sherri.
> 
> At the church you go to, do they say "Allah Akbar" a lot there?  Do they have lots of prayer rugs?   Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

True Christians not embracing Idolatry accept Jesus for who Jesus says He is.

I keep telling all here who Jesus is and you keep rejecting Him and slandering Him.




irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, Jesus was indeed a Zionist according to Christians.  Yet he is denied by Sherri who has the audacity to call herself a Christian.  But I praise her for keeping us laughing.
> 
> Zion: the Embodiment of the Spiritual Values of Jesus Christ - Sermon Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the  cock crow yet?-----uhm ....how many times has she denied Jesus?.    The economy
> is not good-----people need ......something to sell.     I have a great idea for a
> new BUSINESS and seek investors.      This item should sell like hot cakes-----
> a talking crucifix------with a figure of a crucified man attached------that issues a
> recorded     "I AM NOT A ZIONIST"     Such an item would save sherri  POSTING TIME.
> She could walk about her town-----and issue her  "MESSAGE"  forth-----her colleagues too--
> maybe she can provide names and addresses of potential customers
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your article does not support your claim either.

" Where is God&#8217;s heart set? Not on any temporal expression of the old Zion. That is the &#8220;not.&#8221; But God&#8217;s jealousy, God&#8217;s concern, God&#8217;s wrath, relates to the true, intrinsic, spiritual values of His Son Jesus Christ. He is focused upon that.*"


http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/articles/index.php?view=article&aid=21569

Jesus fulfilled all the promises in The New Testament, all changed with Jesus.




You remain a liar and Jesus slanderer, unable to produce a single word Jesus spoke that proves Him to be a Zionist.




MJB12741 said:


> Like it or not, Jesus was indeed a Zionist according to Christians.  Yet he is denied by Sherri who has the audacity to call herself a Christian.  But I praise her for keeping us laughing.
> 
> Zion: the Embodiment of the Spiritual Values of Jesus Christ - Sermon Index


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why should I expect Satan to get anything out of attending a Baptist church? 




irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in your post is another lie by the Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Zionist was founded in the 1890s.
> 
> And the majority of Christians are not Zionists, no one I ever met  in a Christian Church calls them self Zionist, they call themselves Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's deductive reasoning skills at display. Christianity is based on a Zionist book and a Zionist Jewish Messiah.  You can't be a Christian and believe the clap you do Jihad Sherri.
> 
> Maybe it's to a church you're going to, do they say "Allah Akbar" a lot in your "church"?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in Baptist churches.     They sing songs which include hebrew words---
> and -----words like   "ZION"       The little white and very old church in my town which
> was BAPTIST ----was   "FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF ZION"     It was really cute----rectangle
> thing with a steeple like from a christmas card picture.     They did not say  "allahuakbarr"--
> they said   "HALLELUJAH"------just like zionists do.     Is it possible that sherri was never
> in a baptist church and has been attending     "AL BAPTIST MASJID"  ??
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

OH  !!!  just as I thought-----sherri never attended a Baptist church----she should 
try it-----very nice---people sing and clap and have a nice time----yelling out 
words in hebrew   like   'HALLELUJAH       also  "holy shechinah"???    with 
really odd pronunciations         gee----maybe she does not go because she 
cannot bear to utter hebrew words like   "ZION"




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why should I expect Satan to get anything out of attending a Baptist church?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in Baptist churches.     They sing songs which include hebrew words---
> and -----words like   "ZION"       The little white and very old church in my town which
> was BAPTIST ----was   "FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF ZION"     It was really cute----rectangle
> thing with a steeple like from a christmas card picture.     They did not say  "allahuakbarr"--
> they said   "HALLELUJAH"------just like zionists do.     Is it possible that sherri was never
> in a baptist church and has been attending     "AL BAPTIST MASJID"  ??


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, Jesus was indeed a Zionist according to Christians.  Yet he is denied by Sherri who has the audacity to call herself a Christian.  But I praise her for keeping us laughing.
> 
> Zion: the Embodiment of the Spiritual Values of Jesus Christ - Sermon Index
> 
> 
> 
> If Madame Sherria reads that piece, she'll have a stroke. Maybe you should remove it.
Click to expand...








Nope... I ain't gonna say it... uhhh-uhhh... no way... arrrrggghhh... the pain!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.

You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?

You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ. 


John 11

I Am the Resurrection and the Life

17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, &#8220;Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.&#8221;*23*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Your brother will rise again.&#8221;*24*Martha said to him, &#8220;I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.&#8221;*25*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?&#8221;*27*She said to him, &#8220;Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.

John 11 ESV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a certain - Bible Gateway





Lipush said:


> Sherri's still babbling, eh?


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _True Christians not embracing Idolatry..._


What 'idolatry' would that be?


----------



## Kondor3

Lipush said:


> Sherri's still babbling, eh?


Some people flap their gums endlessly regardless of whether or not they have anything intelligent to say.

Some people talk so much that the medical staff will still be beating on that person's lips to get them to stop flapping - a half-hour after the patient dies.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.
> 
> You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 11
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.*23*Jesus said to her,*Your brother will rise again.*24*Martha said to him, I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.*25*Jesus said to her,*I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?*27*She said to him, Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.
> 
> 
> Both the book of  "hebrews"   and the book of "john"   were written in greek and
> clearly by people who never met Jesus.     They are more like  OPINION than historicals.
> 
> In fact the book of hebrews clearly indicates that writer never met Jesus but that whoever
> he or they were they were  TOLD  things by other people.    The book of John is even
> more obscure as to origin.     Unless you wish to believe that writers who never
> met jesus got their words as  "DICTATED FROM HEAVEN"-----citing them as clear-cut
> factual information is -------for most people------sheer idiocy-----kinda islamic----like
> believing that the koran was dictated word for word by the angel  JIBRIL


----------



## aris2chat

Still preaching?  Your style will not gain you converts.
If we wanted to read the bible we can find one for ourselves.
I trust most people are comfortable in their individual beliefs, they don't need you or your sermons.
Try talking and discussion issues without the bible.  You and your words.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.
> 
> You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 11
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.*23*Jesus said to her,*Your brother will rise again.*24*Martha said to him, I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.*25*Jesus said to her,*I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?*27*She said to him, Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.
> 
> John 11 ESV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a certain - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's still babbling, eh?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> Still preaching?  Your style will not gain you converts.
> If we wanted to read the bible we can find one for ourselves.
> I trust most people are comfortable in their individual beliefs, they don't need you or your sermons.
> Try talking and discussion issues without the bible.  You and your words.
> 
> 
> 
> ---sherri is a   KJV  literalist.         the WILLIAM JENNINGS BRYAN
> 
> of our  message board play-----  INHERIT THE GRITS AND GRAVY


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is Idolatry.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _True Christians not embracing Idolatry..._
> 
> 
> 
> What 'idolatry' would that be?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

WHAT THE RABBIS SAID ABOUT ZIONISM* IN THE PREVIOUS GENERATIONS
The Chazon Ish once said:

"If it is hard to understand the whole matter of the Golden Calf, by seeing the matter of the State, one can understand it. The matter of the State is similar to the Golden Calf"

What the Rabbis said about Zionism* in the


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with many things either, that doesn't turn me into a Jew or Israel hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
Click to expand...





In the case of muslims it is because their god told them to, and this is why since 630 the muslims have waged war on the Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The thread title includes  slanderous lies about Jesus.

The response to Zionist  lies about Jesus is stating who Jesus is. 

You keep on with the slander, I shall keep proclaiming the Truth of who Jesus is right in your face.

Jesus is the Son of God, who offers the gift of Salvation for those who believe in Him.

You choose, accept Him as Messiah or reject Him. 

Now, you cannot say you have never been told about the Gospel of Jesus Christ.




aris2chat said:


> Still preaching?  Your style will not gain you converts.
> If we wanted to read the bible we can find one for ourselves.
> I trust most people are comfortable in their individual beliefs, they don't need you or your sermons.
> Try talking and discussion issues without the bible.  You and your words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.
> 
> You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 11
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, &#8220;Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.&#8221;*23*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Your brother will rise again.&#8221;*24*Martha said to him, &#8220;I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.&#8221;*25*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?&#8221;*27*She said to him, &#8220;Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.
> 
> John 11 ESV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a certain - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's still babbling, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those who disagree with Likud, even in Israel, want Israel and the Jewish people destroyed, or lie about Jesus and the New and Old Testaments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroyed? NO... a just peace YES....
> 
> The old testament is an interesting work.. Like all religions it borrows from Sumer, Egypt and Ugarit.
Click to expand...





 So then sha how about you spell out just what you mean by a "just peace". Does that include recognition of Israel as a Jewish state, the same deal on nationality for both sides, the same deal on right of return for both sides and pledges of safety and security for those living on the other groups side.

 This would mean calling the arab league into session and for them to annul their charter, then the same for hamas, fatah, PLO and all the other Islamic groups.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Some people keep rejecting Jesus over and over and over and over until they are burning in hell.

Just saying.




Kondor3 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's still babbling, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people flap their gums endlessly regardless of whether or not they have anything intelligent to say.
> 
> Some people talk so much that the medical staff will still be beating on that person's lips to get them to stop flapping - a half-hour after the patient dies.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What did Jesus teach about Hell?

Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.

Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).

What did Jesus teach about Hell?


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a muslim and as such you do champion theft and apartheid, as it is a command in the Koran.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Beats me why anyone would believe a word a Zionist had to say about a Muslim, as they are consumed with murderous hate for nonJews.




Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with many things either, that doesn't turn me into a Jew or Israel hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of muslims it is because their god told them to, and this is why since 630 the muslims have waged war on the Jews
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a good Christian or did Sherri recruit you from the mosque to support her in this thread that she's getting her butt kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buster.. I am Episcopalian and I don't know Sherri at all.. but I do know personal attacks and poor debating skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even lie straight in bed. You are a muslim extremist that posted on other boards under the screen name of sha. You were destroyed just as easily then as you are now and on the same topics. You post the same lame links now as you did then and use the same extremist sites to defend your words. As soon as it looks like you are getting ripped a new one you put the other poster on ignore so you wont have to hide your face.
> 
> You my boy have been rumbled once again as a LYING POS MUSLIM MORON.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoneall babbling his hate, to who knows who or what, a typical Zionist pasttime.






Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a muslim and as such you do champion theft and apartheid, as it is a command in the Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lying Zionist, stop attributing posts to the wrong posters.

It is unethical, I cannot even make sense of your posts.




Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buster.. I am Episcopalian and I don't know Sherri at all.. but I do know personal attacks and poor debating skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even lie straight in bed. You are a muslim extremist that posted on other boards under the screen name of sha. You were destroyed just as easily then as you are now and on the same topics. You post the same lame links now as you did then and use the same extremist sites to defend your words. As soon as it looks like you are getting ripped a new one you put the other poster on ignore so you wont have to hide your face.
> 
> You my boy have been rumbled once again as a LYING POS MUSLIM MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hebrews 1
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The Supremacy of God's Son
> 
> 1*Long ago, at many times and*in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets,*2*but*in these last days*he has spoken to us by*his Son, whom he appointed*the heir of all things,*through whom also he created*the world.*3*He is the radiance of the glory of God andthe exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power.*After making purification for sins,*he sat down*at the right hand of the Majesty on high,*4*having become as much superior to angels as the name*he has inherited is more excellent than theirs.
> 
> Hebrews 1 ESV - The Supremacy of God's Son - Long ago, - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in your post is another lie by the Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Zionist was founded in the 1890s.
> 
> And the majority of Christians are not Zionists, no one I ever met  in a Christian Church calls them self Zionist, they call themselves Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's deductive reasoning skills at display. Christianity is based on a Zionist book and a Zionist Jewish Messiah.  You can't be a Christian and believe the crap you do, Jihad Sherri.
> 
> At the church you go to, do they say "Allah Akbar" a lot there?  Do they have lots of prayer rugs?   Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 At least do the right thing and post as a true Christian would, the whole of the chapter so that the true context can be seen.

    LIKE THIS

 The Supremacy of God's Son

1 Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, 2 but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed the heir of all things, through whom also he created the world. 3 He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high, 4 having become as much superior to angels as the name he has inherited is more excellent than theirs.

5 For to which of the angels did God ever say,


You are my Son,
    today I have begotten you?

Or again,


I will be to him a father,
    and he shall be to me a son?

6 And again, when he brings the firstborn into the world, he says,


Let all God's angels worship him.

7 Of the angels he says,


He makes his angels winds,
    and his ministers a flame of fire.

8 But of the Son he says,


Your throne, O God, is forever and ever,
    the scepter of uprightness is the scepter of your kingdom.

9 
You have loved righteousness and hated wickedness;
therefore God, your God, has anointed you
    with the oil of gladness beyond your companions.

10 And,


You, Lord, laid the foundation of the earth in the beginning,
    and the heavens are the work of your hands;

11 
they will perish, but you remain;
    they will all wear out like a garment,

12 
like a robe you will roll them up,
    like a garment they will be changed.[a]
But you are the same,
    and your years will have no end.

13 And to which of the angels has he ever said,


Sit at my right hand
    until I make your enemies a footstool for your feet?

14 Are they not all ministering spirits sent out to serve for the sake of those who are to inherit salvation?


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.
> 
> You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 11
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.*23*Jesus said to her,*Your brother will rise again.*24*Martha said to him, I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.*25*Jesus said to her,*I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?*27*She said to him, Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.
> 
> John 11 ESV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a certain - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's still babbling, eh?
Click to expand...






I have told you a true Christian recites the whole chapter, and not just the verses that support their POV

 LIKE THIS

 The Death of Lazarus

11 Now a certain man was ill, Lazarus of Bethany, the village of Mary and her sister Martha. 2 It was Mary who anointed the Lord with ointment and wiped his feet with her hair, whose brother Lazarus was ill. 3 So the sisters sent to him, saying, Lord, he whom you love is ill. 4 But when Jesus heard it he said, This illness does not lead to death. It is for the glory of God, so that the Son of God may be glorified through it.

5 Now Jesus loved Martha and her sister and Lazarus. 6 So, when he heard that Lazarus[a] was ill, he stayed two days longer in the place where he was. 7 Then after this he said to the disciples, Let us go to Judea again. 8 The disciples said to him, Rabbi, the Jews were just now seeking to stone you, and are you going there again? 9 Jesus answered, Are there not twelve hours in the day? If anyone walks in the day, he does not stumble, because he sees the light of this world. 10 But if anyone walks in the night, he stumbles, because the light is not in him. 11 After saying these things, he said to them, Our friend Lazarus has fallen asleep, but I go to awaken him. 12 The disciples said to him, Lord, if he has fallen asleep, he will recover. 13 Now Jesus had spoken of his death, but they thought that he meant taking rest in sleep. 14 Then Jesus told them plainly, Lazarus has died, 15 and for your sake I am glad that I was not there, so that you may believe. But let us go to him. 16 So Thomas, called the Twin,* said to his fellow disciples, Let us also go, that we may die with him.

I Am the Resurrection and the Life

17 Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb four days. 18 Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c] off, 19 and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary to console them concerning their brother. 20 So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house. 21 Martha said to Jesus, Lord, if you had been here, my brother would not have died. 22 But even now I know that whatever you ask from God, God will give you. 23 Jesus said to her, Your brother will rise again. 24 Martha said to him, I know that he will rise again in the resurrection on the last day. 25 Jesus said to her, I am the resurrection and the life.[d] Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live, 26 and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die. Do you believe this? 27 She said to him, Yes, Lord; I believe that you are the Christ, the Son of God, who is coming into the world.

Jesus Weeps

28 When she had said this, she went and called her sister Mary, saying in private, The Teacher is here and is calling for you. 29 And when she heard it, she rose quickly and went to him. 30 Now Jesus had not yet come into the village, but was still in the place where Martha had met him. 31 When the Jews who were with her in the house, consoling her, saw Mary rise quickly and go out, they followed her, supposing that she was going to the tomb to weep there. 32 Now when Mary came to where Jesus was and saw him, she fell at his feet, saying to him, Lord, if you had been here, my brother would not have died. 33 When Jesus saw her weeping, and the Jews who had come with her also weeping, he was deeply moved[e] in his spirit and greatly troubled. 34 And he said, Where have you laid him? They said to him, Lord, come and see. 35 Jesus wept. 36 So the Jews said, See how he loved him! 37 But some of them said, Could not he who opened the eyes of the blind man also have kept this man from dying?

Jesus Raises Lazarus

38 Then Jesus, deeply moved again, came to the tomb. It was a cave, and a stone lay against it. 39 Jesus said, Take away the stone. Martha, the sister of the dead man, said to him, Lord, by this time there will be an odor, for he has been dead four days. 40 Jesus said to her, Did I not tell you that if you believed you would see the glory of God? 41 So they took away the stone. And Jesus lifted up his eyes and said, Father, I thank you that you have heard me. 42 I knew that you always hear me, but I said this on account of the people standing around, that they may believe that you sent me. 43 When he had said these things, he cried out with a loud voice, Lazarus, come out. 44 The man who had died came out, his hands and feet bound with linen strips, and his face wrapped with a cloth. Jesus said to them, Unbind him, and let him go.

The Plot to Kill Jesus

45 Many of the Jews therefore, who had come with Mary and had seen what he did, believed in him, 46 but some of them went to the Pharisees and told them what Jesus had done. 47 So the chief priests and the Pharisees gathered the council and said, What are we to do? For this man performs many signs. 48 If we let him go on like this, everyone will believe in him, and the Romans will come and take away both our place and our nation. 49 But one of them, Caiaphas, who was high priest that year, said to them, You know nothing at all. 50 Nor do you understand that it is better for you that one man should die for the people, not that the whole nation should perish. 51 He did not say this of his own accord, but being high priest that year he prophesied that Jesus would die for the nation, 52 and not for the nation only, but also to gather into one the children of God who are scattered abroad. 53 So from that day on they made plans to put him to death.

54 Jesus therefore no longer walked openly among the Jews, but went from there to the region near the wilderness, to a town called Ephraim, and there he stayed with the disciples.

55 Now the Passover of the Jews was at hand, and many went up from the country to Jerusalem before the Passover to purify themselves. 56 They were looking for[f] Jesus and saying to one another as they stood in the temple, What do you think? That he will not come to the feast at all? 57 Now the chief priests and the Pharisees had given orders that if anyone knew where he was, he should let them know, so that they might arrest him.*


----------



## aris2chat

All jews observe the location of their old temple as Jerusalem.  It is their holy site.
How many times have you heard from their own mouth that militants and radicals are killing in the name of Allah?

Why should it not be discussed?  Why should muslims or their actions not be subject?
Talking and analyzing about people is not about hate but understanding.
Why should we not accept all sources of information and then digest the facts?  It helps to see things from all angles.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Beats me why anyone would believe a word a Zionist had to say about a Muslim, as they are consumed with murderous hate for nonJews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of muslims it is because their god told them to, and this is why since 630 the muslims have waged war on the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _True Christians not embracing Idolatry..._
> 
> 
> 
> What 'idolatry' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





So which IDOL is being worshiped then ?

 Would it be like your idol of Jesus or Mary that you pray to ?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri believes if she spams the board with bullshit, it will hide where she was caught in a bald faced lie. Then she has the gall to others liars.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?






Yet HELL was not in his vocabulary and did not enter the Bible until 500 years after his death when it was written in by some monks on the command of the senior churchmen of the time.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Beats me why anyone would believe a word a Zionist had to say about a Muslim, as they are consumed with murderous hate for nonJews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't assume people hate Jews because they disagree with the Likkud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of muslims it is because their god told them to, and this is why since 630 the muslims have waged war on the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Then you have never read the Koran ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I follow Jesus, not Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoneall babbling his hate, to who knows who or what, a typical Zionist pasttime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a muslim and as such you do champion theft and apartheid, as it is a command in the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I hate muslims with a vengeance as I have seen first hand what they are capable of doing.    You are a muslim stooge who is no better than the alley cats you run around with
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lying Zionist, stop attributing posts to the wrong posters.
> 
> It is unethical, I cannot even make sense of your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even lie straight in bed. You are a muslim extremist that posted on other boards under the screen name of sha. You were destroyed just as easily then as you are now and on the same topics. You post the same lame links now as you did then and use the same extremist sites to defend your words. As soon as it looks like you are getting ripped a new one you put the other poster on ignore so you wont have to hide your face.
> 
> You my boy have been rumbled once again as a LYING POS MUSLIM MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He slipped up once to often and has been torn a new one once again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I follow Jesus, not Zionists.






 You follow a false Jesus


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Zionist Phoneall seems to have found a directive from God about Internet posts.

Well, I have seen none.

I post what the Holy Spirit leads me to post.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is Idolatry; as stated by that Rabbi I quoted, it is just like worship of that golden calf. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'idolatry' would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which IDOL is being worshiped then ?
> 
> Would it be like your idol of Jesus or Mary that you pray to ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Zionist Phoneall seems to have found a directive from God about Internet posts. Well, I have seen none. I post what the Holy Spirit leads me to post.


Hearing 'inner voices', are we?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus exists and His words fill The Gospels.

We each choose to believe in Jesus or reject Him

You keep choosing to reject Him, then hell awaits you. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I follow Jesus, not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You follow a false Jesus
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 14*(English Standard Version

Upon Salvation, the Holy Spirit resides in the hearts of believers in Jesus Christ.

Jesus Promises the Holy Spirit

15*If you love me, you will*keep my commandments.*16*And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another*Helper,[f]*to be with you forever,*17*even*the Spirit of truth,*whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees him nor knows him. You know him, for he dwells with you and*will be[g]*in you.

18*I will not leave you as orphans;*I will come to you.*19*Yet a little while and the world will see me no more, but*you will see me.*Because I live, you also will live.*20*In that day you will know that*I am in my Father, and*you in me, and*I in you.*21*Whoever has my commandments and*keeps them, he it is who loves me. And*he who loves me*will be loved by my Father, and I will love him and*manifest myself to him.*22*Judas (not Iscariot) said to him, Lord, how is it*that you will manifest yourself to us, and not to the world?*23*Jesus answered him,*If anyone loves me, he will keep my word, and my Father will love him, and*we will come to him and*make our home with him.*24*Whoever does not love me does not keep my words. And*the word that you hear is not mine but the Father's who sent me.

25*These things I have spoken to you while I am still with you.*26*But the*Helper, the Holy Spirit,*whom the Father will send in my name,*he will teach you all things and*bring to your remembrance all that I have said to you.*27*Peace I leave with you;*my peace I give to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you.*Let not your hearts be troubled, neither*let them be afraid.*28*You heard me say to you,*I am going away, and I will come to you. If you loved me, you would have rejoiced, because I*am going to the Father, for*the Father is greater than I.*29*And*now I have told you before it takes place, so that when it does take place you may believe.*30*I will no longer talk much with you, for*the ruler of this world is coming.*He has no claim on me,31*but I do*as the Father has commanded me,*so that the world may know that I love the Father. Rise, let us go from here.

John 14 ESV - I Am the Way, and the Truth, and the - Bible Gateway





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Slanderers shall be slanderers. Rudy slanders Jesus and Martin Luther King Jr too. Just demonstrating once again there simply is no truth in a Zionist._
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 4:07 am US Central Time?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Considering just how badly you've had your nasty ass kicked around here in recent days...
> 
> In your place, I, too, would hide-away during the daylight hours, and only come out in the wee hours of the morning, to take a crap on a thread or two, until the pressure eased-off...
> 
> You are a hate-mongerer and an intellectual coward, and a rabid Islamicist posing as a Christian, not to mention having not one screw loose, but several...
> 
> You're no longer fooling anyone, Mahmoud...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Zionist Phoneall seems to have found a directive from God about Internet posts.
> 
> Well, I have seen none.
> 
> I post what the Holy Spirit leads me to post.




For how long have you been communicating with  "THE HOLY SPIRIT"-----
For your edification-----when the people in the Baptist church which you attend 
mention  THE HOLY SHECHINAH"------that is "the holy spirit"-----something 
like a  "presence of G-d----is she"    Interestingly enough ---grammatically  
 SHECHINAH----that  "presence of G-d"  is grammatically a feminine noun-----
so ---HER and SHE is appropriate.     How long have you been talking to her? 
so you SEE her too?     does she type?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?

I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere. 

Stop slandering Jews. 

And stop slandering all Muslims.

Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.



aris2chat said:


> All jews observe the location of their old temple as Jerusalem.  It is their holy site.
> How many times have you heard from their own mouth that militants and radicals are killing in the name of Allah?
> 
> Why should it not be discussed?  Why should muslims or their actions not be subject?
> Talking and analyzing about people is not about hate but understanding.
> Why should we not accept all sources of information and then digest the facts?  It helps to see things from all angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me why anyone would believe a word a Zionist had to say about a Muslim, as they are consumed with murderous hate for nonJews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of muslims it is because their god told them to, and this is why since 630 the muslims have waged war on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We read about the Holy Spirit in The Old Testament too.


When he turned his back to leave Samuel, God gave him another heart. And all these signs came to pass that day.*10*When they came to*Gibeah,[d]*behold, a group of prophets met him,*and the Spirit of God rushed upon him, and he prophesied among them

1 Samuel 10 - Then Samuel took a flask of olive oil - Bible Gateway





irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist Phoneall seems to have found a directive from God about Internet posts.
> 
> Well, I have seen none.
> 
> I post what the Holy Spirit leads me to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For how long have you been communicating with  "THE HOLY SPIRIT"-----
> For your edification-----when the people in the Baptist church which you attend
> mention  THE HOLY SHECHINAH"------that is "the holy spirit"-----something
> like a  "presence of G-d----is she"    Interestingly enough ---grammatically
> SHECHINAH----that  "presence of G-d"  is grammatically a feminine noun-----
> so ---HER and SHE is appropriate.     How long have you been talking to her?
> so you SEE her too?     does she type?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?
> 
> I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere.
> 
> Stop slandering Jews.
> 
> And stop slandering all Muslims.
> 
> Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri---your post demonstrates the fact that you have nothing so you
> resort to quibbling over semantics and to engage in maningless sophistry.
> 
> I have known lots and lots of christians----complete with crosses upon
> their necks who were shackled and handcuffed to their bedrails ----being
> under arrest for murder  &/or  rape     SO?      I have never encountered a
> person who attended a BAPTIST church come up with the idea that the
> word  ZION was invented in  1890------I have encountered baptists ---
> especially from DOWN SOUTH----who were,,  sadly,   illiterate ---but they
> seem to know the SONGS    and could clap and sing----about zion and
> call out   HALLELUJAH with the best of them.       I am pretty sure that
> ELVIS  was a Baptist-----(oops---I almost said  "like you"-----sorry Elvis)


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?
> 
> I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere.
> 
> Stop slandering Jews.
> 
> And stop slandering all Muslims.
> 
> Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All jews observe the location of their old temple as Jerusalem.  It is their holy site.
> How many times have you heard from their own mouth that militants and radicals are killing in the name of Allah?
> 
> Why should it not be discussed?  Why should muslims or their actions not be subject?
> Talking and analyzing about people is not about hate but understanding.
> Why should we not accept all sources of information and then digest the facts?  It helps to see things from all angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me why anyone would believe a word a Zionist had to say about a Muslim, as they are consumed with murderous hate for nonJews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And I know many Christians and not one of them has the same beliefs that you do.

I've come to the conclusion that you are part of some sort of Christian Cult, which would explain your hateful posts about Zionism and Jews


----------



## irosie91

PS   I have never met a jew who denied the HISTORIC FACT of  
THE TEMPLE in Jerusalem-----can you name that poor mental defective?

It certainly was not JESUS-----the temple was so important to him 
that he engaged in an act of violence to clean out the dirt-----that 
the corrputed sadducean shills of rome allowed in-----uhm---to wit---
non jews there to  DO BUSINESS   with a nice cut for your roman 
forebears-----they guys who did those tens of thousands of barbaric 
crucifixtions and grabbed children to sell as slaves


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title includes  slanderous lies about Jesus.
> 
> The response to Zionist  lies about Jesus is stating who Jesus is.
> 
> You keep on with the slander, I shall keep proclaiming the Truth of who Jesus is right in your face.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, who offers the gift of Salvation for those who believe in Him.
> 
> You choose, accept Him as Messiah or reject Him.
> 
> Now, you cannot say you have never been told about the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still preaching?  Your style will not gain you converts.
> If we wanted to read the bible we can find one for ourselves.
> I trust most people are comfortable in their individual beliefs, they don't need you or your sermons.
> Try talking and discussion issues without the bible.  You and your words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.
> 
> You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 11
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, &#8220;Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.&#8221;*23*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Your brother will rise again.&#8221;*24*Martha said to him, &#8220;I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.&#8221;*25*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?&#8221;*27*She said to him, &#8220;Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.
> 
> John 11 ESV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a certain - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Frau Sherria would be a hero if she would go to Israel, walk in the paths that Jesus walked and preach to those sinful Zionists. Maybe she could net a couple. Then she could preach to her fellow inmates.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title includes  slanderous lies about Jesus.
> 
> The response to Zionist  lies about Jesus is stating who Jesus is.
> 
> You keep on with the slander, I shall keep proclaiming the Truth of who Jesus is right in your face.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, who offers the gift of Salvation for those who believe in Him.
> 
> You choose, accept Him as Messiah or reject Him.
> 
> Now, you cannot say you have never been told about the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still preaching?  Your style will not gain you converts.
> If we wanted to read the bible we can find one for ourselves.
> I trust most people are comfortable in their individual beliefs, they don't need you or your sermons.
> Try talking and discussion issues without the bible.  You and your words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Sherria would be a hero if she would go to Israel, walk in the paths that Jesus walked and preach to those sinful Zionists. Maybe she could net a couple. Then she could preach to her fellow inmates.
Click to expand...



I prefer that she go to Saudi arabia and preach her message -----there are enough 
proselytizers in  Israel------you cannot turn a corner without running into one----
as far as I know----none are jailed.    They tend to hang out in jerusalem and tourist 
spots like   MASADA ----where they  FISH FOR JEWISH visitors -----like me.   If 
she does go to Israel----she should to her preaching in the mosques or in arab 
villages-------they would be delighted with her when she informed her that  
JESUS IS ALLAH


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _True Christians not embracing Idolatry..._
> 
> 
> 
> What 'idolatry' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not according to the Old and New Testaments, majority of Christians, and Jesus himself. 

In fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## Roudy

This thread contains truths about Jesus and the New Testament being Zionist, and then lots and lots  of whining, lying, profanity, denial, insanity, blasphemy and bigotry from Jihad Sherri and about two to three other Muslim impostors using that screen name on a 24 / 7 basis to spread crap propaganda on the Internet.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some people keep rejecting Jesus over and over and over and over until they are burning in hell.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's still babbling, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people flap their gums endlessly regardless of whether or not they have anything intelligent to say.
> 
> Some people talk so much that the medical staff will still be beating on that person's lips to get them to stop flapping - a half-hour after the patient dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We don't need a nutjob who mutilates Christianity and Jesus' message tell us about a faith it apparently knows very little about. 

Message from Christian Embassy in Jerusalem:

*WHY WE SUPPORT ISRAEL*
The reasons behind our actions

Christian support for the restoration of the Jews to their ancient homeland has been around for as long as Christians have been able to read the Bible for themselves.  For there they read about Gods covenant with Abraham in which He bequeathed to him and his descendants the land of Canaan.  And they read in the Hebrew prophets that although the children of Israel may be exiled from the land for a time, that one day God would regather them to the land one final time, and draw them and then the world unto Himself.

As soon as Christians could read the Bible for themselves they attempted to change the state church and make it more like the early church in the New Testament.  This in turn brought about great persecution and many had to flee their homes and countries.

They also became aware of the Hebraic roots of Christianity and began studying Hebrew, and the Jewish Feasts, and they identified with the persecuted people of Israel. They also read that God had promised to one day regather the Jewish people to their ancient homeland and they began praying for this to happen.  This means that for four hundred years before the state of Israel was established that whole movements of Christians were praying for that day.

As the number of Bible-believing Christians grew so did their influence and their involvement in the re-establishming of Israel.

The Facts Are On Israels Side

In addition to our reading of the Bible, we also support Israel because we have studied the history of the modern State of Israel and we know that the facts are on her side. She is a legal nation, on legally acquired territory and she has the right to exist and to exist in secure borders. Though Israel is a nation like all nations - she may not be perfect, nor all of her policies the best - yet she is legal and morally right in her establishment and existence. While she is surrounded by countries and organizations committed to her destruction, we stand for her right to exist in secure borders.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'idolatry' would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the Old and New Testaments, majority of Christians, and Jesus himself.
> 
> In fact, quite the opposite.
Click to expand...



I will ezplain-----for those who do not know      There is a small faction 
of  extremist orthodox jews who reject the concept of an ISRAEL ---
not designed as a  THEOCRATIC STATE     under their very own strict 
control.       They have a biblical arguement based on-----uhm----some of 
the words of a -----some prophet who actually did describe a strictly 
theocratic     Israel run by -----"SCHOLARS"     (read that rabbis)      
(maybe roudy remembers some of this stuff) ------Keep in mind---
a state run by "SCHOLARS"    was not a singular idea-----Plato and 
Aristotle had the same idea-------and---believe it or not----the TALMUDISTS 
were so entranced by   aristotle and plato that they quoted them -----
I would not call the  NATUREI KARTA-----exactly "scholars" ------but they 
do see themselves that way.        Jihado fascists  FASTEN THEMSELVES---
to the incessant criticisms that these nuts level at  the non theocratic government 
of Israel ---------their one problem,   however,   is that the dispute in 
dogma does not leave dead bodies in the gutter as such disputes do in shariah 
cesspits     and meccaist sewers  ----like SYRIA ---and PAKISTAN   etc etc etc


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?


Then Jihad Sherri's going straight to hell. Keep yourself covered though. I don't think the residents of hell want to see the ugly ass terrorist supporting skunk's face there. Why make it harder for them?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?


I'm going to repost this because Jihad Sherri the abomination keeps misrepresenting herself as a Christian.  Here are some real Christians displaying true Christian values.  The important part is highlighted in red at the bottom:

*Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*

He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant 
He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob 
as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant: 
To you I will give the land of Canaan.
(Psalm 105:8-11)
I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no 
means! God did not reject His people, whom 
He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are 
irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)

1. As Christians who have received from God a love 
for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the 
Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.

2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang 
from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend 
upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.

3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish 
people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with 
promises contained in the Old and New Testaments, 
and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.

4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation) 
has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and 
that God has neither rejected nor replaced His 
Jewish people.

5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today 
between Jews and Christians are largely due to 
Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution 
of the Jews.

6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua) 
and the Jewishness of the New Testament.

*7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both 
Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our 
stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her 
acceptance of our belief.*


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buster.. I am Episcopalian and I don't know Sherri at all.. but I do know personal attacks and poor debating skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even lie straight in bed. You are a muslim extremist that posted on other boards under the screen name of sha. You were destroyed just as easily then as you are now and on the same topics. You post the same lame links now as you did then and use the same extremist sites to defend your words. As soon as it looks like you are getting ripped a new one you put the other poster on ignore so you wont have to hide your face.
> 
> You my boy have been rumbled once again as a LYING POS MUSLIM MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also noticed many similarities between the things Jihad Sherri says and what Muslim extremists usually say. But I would attribute that to the diseased environment she's in, and the garbage her Islamist bosses pump her ignorant brain with, before they let her loose on the boards like a wild jackass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Then Jihad Sherri's going straight to hell. Keep yourself covered though. I don't think the residents of hell want to see the ugly ass terrorist supporting skunk's face there. Why make it harder for them?
Click to expand...



I think that the word  that is translated as  "HELL"----in  KJV----is  GEHENNA ---
which is  a geographical location ----a kind of  gultch where people threw 
garbage------somewhere out in the wilderness.      It was used in parables 
as a place where bad people belong------like   "GO JUMP IN THE TOILET"----
there is acutally no concept of  eternal HELL    with a  "god of hell"   called 
  "DEVIL"      somewhere in the core of the earth, in Judaism.  Hell 
was seen more as  NOT ATTAINING ETERNAL LIFE---and ending up with 
a rotting soul in a garbage dump.                 The best part of 
DANTE's  "divine comedy"------was    "INFERNO"


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words just for you telling you exactly who Jesus is.
> 
> You choose, do you believe in Jesus or continue in your disbelief and reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> You certainly can never say you have not been presented with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 11
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17*Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb*four days.*18*Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c]off,*19*and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary*to console them concerning their brother.*20*So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house.*21*Martha said to*Jesus, Lord,*if you had been here, my brother would not have died.*22*But even now I know that whatever you ask from God,*God will give you.*23*Jesus said to her,*Your brother will rise again.*24*Martha said to him, I know that he will rise again in*the resurrection on the last day.*25*Jesus said to her,*I am the resurrection and*the life.[d]*Whoever believes in me,*though he die,yet shall he live,*26*and everyone who lives and believes in me*shall never die. Do you believe this?*27*She said to him, Yes, Lord;*I believe that*you are the Christ, the Son of God,*who is coming into the world.
> 
> John 11 ESV - The Death of Lazarus - Now a certain - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's still babbling, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you a true Christian recites the whole chapter, and not just the verses that support their POV
> 
> LIKE THIS
> 
> The Death of Lazarus
> 
> 11 Now a certain man was ill, Lazarus of Bethany, the village of Mary and her sister Martha. 2 It was Mary who anointed the Lord with ointment and wiped his feet with her hair, whose brother Lazarus was ill. 3 So the sisters sent to him, saying, Lord, he whom you love is ill. 4 But when Jesus heard it he said, This illness does not lead to death. It is for the glory of God, so that the Son of God may be glorified through it.
> 
> 5 Now Jesus loved Martha and her sister and Lazarus. 6 So, when he heard that Lazarus[a] was ill, he stayed two days longer in the place where he was. 7 Then after this he said to the disciples, Let us go to Judea again. 8 The disciples said to him, Rabbi, the Jews were just now seeking to stone you, and are you going there again? 9 Jesus answered, Are there not twelve hours in the day? If anyone walks in the day, he does not stumble, because he sees the light of this world. 10 But if anyone walks in the night, he stumbles, because the light is not in him. 11 After saying these things, he said to them, Our friend Lazarus has fallen asleep, but I go to awaken him. 12 The disciples said to him, Lord, if he has fallen asleep, he will recover. 13 Now Jesus had spoken of his death, but they thought that he meant taking rest in sleep. 14 Then Jesus told them plainly, Lazarus has died, 15 and for your sake I am glad that I was not there, so that you may believe. But let us go to him. 16 So Thomas, called the Twin,* said to his fellow disciples, Let us also go, that we may die with him.
> 
> I Am the Resurrection and the Life
> 
> 17 Now when Jesus came, he found that Lazarus had already been in the tomb four days. 18 Bethany was near Jerusalem, about two miles[c] off, 19 and many of the Jews had come to Martha and Mary to console them concerning their brother. 20 So when Martha heard that Jesus was coming, she went and met him, but Mary remained seated in the house. 21 Martha said to Jesus, Lord, if you had been here, my brother would not have died. 22 But even now I know that whatever you ask from God, God will give you. 23 Jesus said to her, Your brother will rise again. 24 Martha said to him, I know that he will rise again in the resurrection on the last day. 25 Jesus said to her, I am the resurrection and the life.[d] Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live, 26 and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die. Do you believe this? 27 She said to him, Yes, Lord; I believe that you are the Christ, the Son of God, who is coming into the world.
> 
> Jesus Weeps
> 
> 28 When she had said this, she went and called her sister Mary, saying in private, The Teacher is here and is calling for you. 29 And when she heard it, she rose quickly and went to him. 30 Now Jesus had not yet come into the village, but was still in the place where Martha had met him. 31 When the Jews who were with her in the house, consoling her, saw Mary rise quickly and go out, they followed her, supposing that she was going to the tomb to weep there. 32 Now when Mary came to where Jesus was and saw him, she fell at his feet, saying to him, Lord, if you had been here, my brother would not have died. 33 When Jesus saw her weeping, and the Jews who had come with her also weeping, he was deeply moved[e] in his spirit and greatly troubled. 34 And he said, Where have you laid him? They said to him, Lord, come and see. 35 Jesus wept. 36 So the Jews said, See how he loved him! 37 But some of them said, Could not he who opened the eyes of the blind man also have kept this man from dying?
> 
> Jesus Raises Lazarus
> 
> 38 Then Jesus, deeply moved again, came to the tomb. It was a cave, and a stone lay against it. 39 Jesus said, Take away the stone. Martha, the sister of the dead man, said to him, Lord, by this time there will be an odor, for he has been dead four days. 40 Jesus said to her, Did I not tell you that if you believed you would see the glory of God? 41 So they took away the stone. And Jesus lifted up his eyes and said, Father, I thank you that you have heard me. 42 I knew that you always hear me, but I said this on account of the people standing around, that they may believe that you sent me. 43 When he had said these things, he cried out with a loud voice, Lazarus, come out. 44 The man who had died came out, his hands and feet bound with linen strips, and his face wrapped with a cloth. Jesus said to them, Unbind him, and let him go.
> 
> The Plot to Kill Jesus
> 
> 45 Many of the Jews therefore, who had come with Mary and had seen what he did, believed in him, 46 but some of them went to the Pharisees and told them what Jesus had done. 47 So the chief priests and the Pharisees gathered the council and said, What are we to do? For this man performs many signs. 48 If we let him go on like this, everyone will believe in him, and the Romans will come and take away both our place and our nation. 49 But one of them, Caiaphas, who was high priest that year, said to them, You know nothing at all. 50 Nor do you understand that it is better for you that one man should die for the people, not that the whole nation should perish. 51 He did not say this of his own accord, but being high priest that year he prophesied that Jesus would die for the nation, 52 and not for the nation only, but also to gather into one the children of God who are scattered abroad. 53 So from that day on they made plans to put him to death.
> 
> 54 Jesus therefore no longer walked openly among the Jews, but went from there to the region near the wilderness, to a town called Ephraim, and there he stayed with the disciples.
> 
> 55 Now the Passover of the Jews was at hand, and many went up from the country to Jerusalem before the Passover to purify themselves. 56 They were looking for[f] Jesus and saying to one another as they stood in the temple, What do you think? That he will not come to the feast at all? 57 Now the chief priests and the Pharisees had given orders that if anyone knew where he was, he should let them know, so that they might arrest him.*
Click to expand...

*
Aha, so Jesus celebrated the Zionist celebration of Passover.

 Like I said, all you need to do is read what the witch omitted saying, and there you'll find her claim being totally destroyed.*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is Idolatry; as stated by that Rabbi I quoted, it is just like worship of that golden calf.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which IDOL is being worshiped then ?
> 
> Would it be like your idol of Jesus or Mary that you pray to ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Abraham and Moses were idol worshippers?  Ha ha ha. Get a life, crazy one.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I follow Jesus, not Zionists.


No, actually, you follow those satanic voices in your head that have NOTHING to do with Jesus, and everything to do with your mental illness.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> 
> It is important to remember that  LUKE was a greek-----never met
> Jesus-----and everthing HE wrote  (in greek)   was based on stuff
> he picked up from various sources like other people and other greek
> writings       ALSO ----at that time parables including fantastic
> details------like  TALKING ANTS------were a commonly used instructional
> tool------not to be taken literally    (except by idiots)'
> 
> The  GREEK CONCEPT OF  HELL-----did include a place of torment
> for the bad guys and even a   "god" of HELL----HADES
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?
> 
> I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere.
> 
> Stop slandering Jews.
> 
> And stop slandering all Muslims.
> 
> Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All jews observe the location of their old temple as Jerusalem.  It is their holy site.
> How many times have you heard from their own mouth that militants and radicals are killing in the name of Allah?
> 
> Why should it not be discussed?  Why should muslims or their actions not be subject?
> Talking and analyzing about people is not about hate but understanding.
> Why should we not accept all sources of information and then digest the facts?  It helps to see things from all angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I know many Christians and not one of them has the same beliefs that you do.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are part of some sort of Christian Cult, which would explain your hateful posts about Zionism and Jews
Click to expand...

Or she may be a Zionist spy with a mission to make Zionists look good?  Have you thought of that?  

These Zionists are capable of anything, I have to tell you. One day when homeland security kicks through her door and arrests Sherri's ass, her Muslim friends will provide you with "textbook" evidence that Jihad Sherri was actually secretly a Zionist spy, because, well, only a Zionist spy will try to make Christians look so bigoted and crazy. Ha ha ha .


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?
> 
> I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere.
> 
> Stop slandering Jews.
> 
> And stop slandering all Muslims.
> 
> Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know many Christians and not one of them has the same beliefs that you do.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are part of some sort of Christian Cult, which would explain your hateful posts about Zionism and Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or she may be a Zionist spy with a mission to make Zionists look good?  Have you thought of that?
> 
> These Zionists are capable of anything, I have to tell you. One day when homeland security kicks through her door and arrests Sherri's ass, her Muslim friends will provide you with "textbook" evidence that Jihad Sherri was actually secretly a Zionist spy, because, well, only a Zionist spy will try to make Christians look so bigoted and crazy. Ha ha ha .
Click to expand...



Very astute ,   roudy-------I can see it now.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How many times shall you post this Idolatrous rubbish?

Watch that video in my next post and see Satan Hagee , the operator of this website whose trash you just posted.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to repost this because Jihad Sherri the abomination keeps misrepresenting herself as a Christian.  Here are some real Christians displaying true Christian values.  The important part is highlighted in red at the bottom:
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> &#8216;He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> &#8220;To you I will give the land of Canaan.&#8221;&#8217;
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> &#8220;I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for God&#8217;s gifts and His call are
> irrevocable&#8221;. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that God&#8217;s time to &#8220;favour Zion&#8221; has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "John Hagee's Lies In Defense Of Israel." on YouTube

Watch "JOHN HAGEE, THE REPROBATE NAZI JUDAS PIG & LIAR EXPOSED AGAIN: AMIGHTYWIND.COM" on YouTube


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How many times shall you post this Idolatrous rubbish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to repost this because Jihad Sherri the abomination keeps misrepresenting herself as a Christian.  Here are some real Christians displaying true Christian values.  The important part is highlighted in red at the bottom:
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> To you I will give the land of Canaan.
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are
> irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They be *REAL* Christians,Heide.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "JOHN HAGEE, THE REPROBATE NAZI JUDAS PIG & LIAR EXPOSED AGAIN: AMIGHTYWIND.COM" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO9lAvc9d5g&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Nothing you say has any credibility, so you're wasting your time, you Jesus hater !


----------



## GISMYS

BOTTOMLINE!!!==GOD SAYS TO ISRAEL ,"And I will make you a great nation, And I will bless you, And make your name great; And so you shall be a blessing; 3And I will bless those who bless you, And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed." GENISES 12:3


----------



## Hossfly

GISMYS said:


> BOTTOMLINE!!!==GOD SAYS TO ISRAEL ,"And I will make you a great nation, And I will bless you, And make your name great; And so you shall be a blessing; 3And I will bless those who bless you, And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed." GENISES 12:3


Don't get mad when Sherria starts calling you names. It's that time of the month.


----------



## MHunterB

Keep flinging Bible quotes like stones:  it shall avail you NOTHING.  And you abuse the Word of GOD at your soul's peril.....



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 1
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The Word Became Flesh
> 
> 1*In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*2*He was in the beginning with God.*3*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*4*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*5*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
> 
> John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> L'il sherriloser, EVERYTHING you do is based in hate.  Including your 'spreading the Gospel message' :  you always do it with a PRIDEFUL gloating.  It won't help, you know:  you could convince millions to 'come to Christ', but after all these years I think you've realized that one conversion you most desperately desire will never come about.
> 
> I'm sure that must be ever so frustrating for you - but you've only your own self to blame.  If you REALLY cared so much, you'd be working on that project before you poured your time and effort into harassing everyone else here.  You're not doing anything important here, l'il sherriturdflinger.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposing Zionism is opposing hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

YES!!!! GOD HAS ETERNAL LOVE AND ETERNAL PROMISE FOR ISRAEL. ===All Israel Will Be Saved ROMANS 11:25-36

25I do not want you to be ignorant of this mystery, brothers and sisters, so that you may not be conceited: Israel has experienced a hardening in part until the full number of the Gentiles has come in, 26and in this waye all Israel will be saved. As it is written:

The deliverer will come from Zion;

he will turn godlessness away from Jacob.

27And this isf my covenant with them

when I take away their sins.

28As far as the gospel is concerned, they are enemies for your sake; but as far as election is concerned, they are loved on account of the patriarchs, 29for Gods gifts and his call are irrevocable. 30Just as you who were at one time disobedient to God have now received mercy as a result of their disobedience, 31so they too have now become disobedient in order that they too may nowh receive mercy as a result of Gods mercy to you. 32For God has bound everyone over to disobedience so that he may have mercy on them all.



33Oh, the depth of the riches of the wisdom andi knowledge of God!

How unsearchable his judgments,

and his paths beyond tracing out!

34Who has known the mind of the Lord?

Or who has been his counselor?

35Who has ever given to God,

that God should repay them?

36For from him and through him and for him are all things.

To him be the glory forever! Amen.


----------



## Kondor3

Look at it this way, kids...

The longer we keep Sherriah occupied here...

The less he/she/it can work malignant mischief elsewhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just keep up a good suppressing fire...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ALL Promises of The Old Testament are fulfilled through Jesus Christ.


Watch "John 3:16 (with lyrics)" on YouTube
 God So Loved the World

16*&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*17*ForGod did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*18*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*19*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.*20*For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.21*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway









GISMYS said:



			BOTTOMLINE!!!==GOD SAYS TO ISRAEL ,"And I will make you a great nation, And I will bless you, And make your name great; And so you shall be a blessing; 3And I will bless those who bless you, And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed." GENISES 12:3
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "John Hagee's Lies In Defense Of Israel." on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkcqvjQvsLE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE, THE REPROBATE NAZI JUDAS PIG & LIAR EXPOSED AGAIN: AMIGHTYWIND.COM" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO9lAvc9d5g&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I certainly don't care for the man but your insults reflex more poorly on you more than on him.


----------



## MJB12741

Just curious.  What kind of "Christian" hates John Hagee too as well as Jesus the Zionist & his Zionist apostles?







SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

16*For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*17*ForGod did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*18*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway


Salvation shall only come through belief in Jesus Christ.

Those are the words of JESUS.

See John 3:16





GISMYS said:



			YES!!!! GOD HAS ETERNAL LOVE AND ETERNAL PROMISE FOR ISRAEL. ===All Israel Will Be Saved ROMANS 11:25-36

25I do not want you to be ignorant of this mystery, brothers and sisters, so that you may not be conceited: Israel has experienced a hardening in part until the full number of the Gentiles has come in, 26and in this waye all Israel will be saved. As it is written:

The deliverer will come from Zion;

he will turn godlessness away from Jacob.

27And this isf my covenant with them

when I take away their sins.

28As far as the gospel is concerned, they are enemies for your sake; but as far as election is concerned, they are loved on account of the patriarchs, 29for Gods gifts and his call are irrevocable. 30Just as you who were at one time disobedient to God have now received mercy as a result of their disobedience, 31so they too have now become disobedient in order that they too may nowh receive mercy as a result of Gods mercy to you. 32For God has bound everyone over to disobedience so that he may have mercy on them all.



33Oh, the depth of the riches of the wisdom andi knowledge of God!

How unsearchable his judgments,

and his paths beyond tracing out!

34Who has known the mind of the Lord?

Or who has been his counselor?

35Who has ever given to God,

that God should repay them?

36For from him and through him and for him are all things.

To him be the glory forever! Amen.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christians are not called to hate, we all.are not like hate killed Zionists, who exist to hate and shed the blood of the innocent. 

Shall you forever choose disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and choose to slander Jesus and His Apostles?




MJB12741 said:


> Just curious.  What kind of "Christian" hates John Hagee too as well as Jesus the Zionist & his Zionist apostles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

HUH??? For your education, Jesus & his apostles were wonderful people created by Yahweh who lived & died for our God & his people of Zion.  





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians are not called to hate, we all.are not like hate killed Zionists, who exist to hate and shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Shall you forever choose disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and choose to slander Jesus and His Apostles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What kind of "Christian" hates John Hagee too as well as Jesus the Zionist & his Zionist apostles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


Watch "The Best Bible Study on John 3:16 on Youtube!" on YouTube


----------



## MHunterB

*yawn*


----------



## Kondor3

What has any of this happy horseshit got to do with the assertion that Jesus was a Zionist, metaphorically speaking?


----------



## Kondor3

Time for a little more comic relief...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How many times shall you post this Idolatrous rubbish?
> 
> Watch that video in my next post and see Satan Hagee , the operator of this website whose trash you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> Jesus taught much about Hell. He did so out of love--to warn us not to reject Him which would result in us going to Hell for eternity.
> 
> Jesus told the story of a rich man and a poor man, and the rich man ended up in Hell, describing it as a place of torment (Luke 16:22-28).*The rich man actually cried out in Hell: ". . .I am tormented in this**flame" (Luke 16:24).
> 
> What did Jesus teach about Hell?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to repost this because Jihad Sherri the abomination keeps misrepresenting herself as a Christian.  Here are some real Christians displaying true Christian values.  The important part is highlighted in red at the bottom:
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> &#8216;He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> &#8220;To you I will give the land of Canaan.&#8221;&#8217;
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> &#8220;I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for God&#8217;s gifts and His call are
> irrevocable&#8221;. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that God&#8217;s time to &#8220;favour Zion&#8221; has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This organization is not "Hagee" you retard, this organization comprises of thousands of such Christian organizations in the US which stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel.  In other words we are looking anywhere around 250 million Christian that be'ieve in the Binlical prophecy as set forth in the Old and new Testaments as well as what their belief that Jesus was indeed a ZIONIST JEW.  And the polls in the US as well as the elected members in both Huses of Congress represent that. 

In ther words, Jihad Sherri, you aren't even a fly on an elephants ahus when it comes to your "opinions" on Jesus and Christianity in the US.  You are just a terrorist worshipping lunatic sent here for our Zionist entertainment.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory.
> 
> Some amongst us are good at spouting the words.
> 
> While their manifested behaviors point to a lack of understanding of, and/or lack of compliance with, the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering. Has Satanic Sherri explained why she told a bald faced lie?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "John Hagee's Lies In Defense Of Israel." on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkcqvjQvsLE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE, THE REPROBATE NAZI JUDAS PIG & LIAR EXPOSED AGAIN: AMIGHTYWIND.COM" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO9lAvc9d5g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hah, did the retard post a bullshit youtube video again?  Actually this organization is in the UK, and here is what else they say.  You see, looney tunes abomination who poses as a Christian, its all in the Bible, if you are able to actually read it. 

Why Should Christians Be Friends of Israel?

Because God has made an everlasting covenant with the descendants of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.
To Abraham: I will establish my covenant as an everlasting covenant between me and you and your descendants after you for the generations to come, to be your God and the God of your descendants after you. The whole land of Canaan, where you are now an alien, I will give as an everlasting possession to you and your descendants after you; and I will be their God. Genesis 17:7-8

To Isaac: For to you and your descendants I will give all these lands and will confirm the oath I swore to your father Abraham. Genesis 26:3

To Jacob: I am the LORD, the God of your father Abraham and the God of Isaac. I will give you and your descendants the land on which you are lying.
Genesis 28:13

Have you not read what God said to you, &#8220;I am the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob?&#8221; Matthew 22:32

Because God has demonstrated His faithfulness to this covenant by preserving the Jews as an identifiable people before Him.
This is what the LORD says, he who appoints the sun to shine by day, who decrees the moon and stars to shine by night, who stirs up the sea so that its waves roar &#8211; the LORD Almighty is his name: &#8220;Only if these decrees vanish from my sight.&#8221; declares the LORD, &#8220;will the descendants of Israel ever cease to be a nation before me.&#8221;
This is what the LORD says: &#8220;Only if the heavens above can be measured and the foundations of
You Samaritans worship what you do not know; we worship what we do know, for salvation is from the Jews. John 4:22

Theirs is the adoption as sons, theirs the divine glory, the receiving of the Torah (Law), the covenants, the temple worship and the promises.
Romans 9:4

For if the Gentiles have shared in the Jew&#8217;s spiritual blessings, they owe it to the Jews to share with them their material blessings. Romans 15:27

[The Bible, which tells of our salvation, was written by Jews. The Messiah, who brought us salvation, came into the world and lived as a Jew.]
Because Jews have been shamefully treated during the time of their dispersion, mainly by people who called themselves Christian.
[&#8216;Doubt not, beloved in Christ, that after the Devil you have no more bitter, venomous, violent enemy, than the real Jew, the Jew in earnest in his belief &#8217; - Martin Luther in On Jews and Their Lies (1543)]
I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all people on earth will be blessed through you. Genesis 12:3

Proclaim this word: This is what the Lord Almighty says: &#8220;I am very jealous for Jerusalem and Zion, but I am very angry with the nations that feel secure. I was only a little angry, but they added to the calamity.&#8221; Zechariah 1:14-15

A severe famine would spread over the entire Roman world. (This happened during the reign of
of Pontus, who had recently come from Italy with his wife Priscilla, because Claudius had ordered all Jews to leave Rome. Acts 18:2

Because God is faithful and the Jews have been restored to their land in fulfilment of Bible prophecy.
The LORD will have compassion on Jacob; once again he will choose Israel and will settle them in their own land. Isaiah 14:1

&#8220;However, the days are coming,&#8221; declares the Lord, &#8220;when men will no longer say, &#8220;As surely as the Lord lives, who brought the Israelites up out of Egypt,&#8221; but they will say, &#8220;As surely as the Lord lives, who brought the Israelites up out of the land of the north and out of all the countries where he had banished them.&#8221; For I will restore them to the land I gave their forefathers.&#8221; Jeremiah 16:14-15

&#8220;I will bring back my exiled people Israel; they will rebuild the ruined cities and live in them. They will plant vineyards and drink their wine; they will make gardens and eat their fruit. I will plant Israel in their own land, never again to be uprooted from the land I have given them,&#8221; says the Lord your God.
Because God plans to make Israel a blessing to the Arab nations, for whom we also pray.
In that day there will be a highway from Egypt to Assyria. The Assyrians will go to Egypt and the Egyptians to Assyria. The Egyptians and Assyrians will worship together. In that day Israel will be the third, along with Egypt and Assyria, a blessing on the earth. The LORD Almighty will bless them, saying, &#8220;Blessed be Egypt my people, Assyria my handiwork, and Israel my inheritance.&#8221;
the earth below be searched out will I reject the Claudius.) Acts 11:28

descendants of Israel because of all they have done,&#8221; declares the LORD. Jeremiah 31:35-37


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTOMLINE!!!==GOD SAYS TO ISRAEL ,"And I will make you a great nation, And I will bless you, And make your name great; And so you shall be a blessing; 3And I will bless those who bless you, And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed." GENISES 12:3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad when Sherria starts calling you names. It's that time of the month.
Click to expand...

Poor thing, I imagine everyday is "that time of the month" for her. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians are not called to hate, we all.are not like hate killed Zionists, who exist to hate and shed the blood of the innocent.
> 
> Shall you forever choose disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and choose to slander Jesus and His Apostles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What kind of "Christian" hates John Hagee too as well as Jesus the Zionist & his Zionist apostles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then you're not a Christian. 

No more questions, your honor. LOL


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> *yawn*


ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering. Has Satanic Sherri explained why she told a bald faced lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In islam it's okay to lie to the infidel as long as its in the name of Islam. Jihad Sherri said three "ALLAHU Akbars" and two farts after that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God judges , that is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering. Has Satanic Sherri explained why she told a bald faced lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard a thing but it could have been due to shift change and 2d shift Sherria wasn't briefed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering. Has Satanic Sherri explained why she told a bald faced lie?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard a thing but it could have been due to shift change and 2d shift Sherria wasn't briefed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are running 3 shifts now. 24/7. Should give Satanic Sherri plenty of time to explain her bald faced lie. Guess she has no shame. Liars are like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Sure hope she comes back soon.  Not much left for us to laugh at without her.





Bloodrock44 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard a thing but it could have been due to shift change and 2d shift Sherria wasn't briefed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are running 3 shifts now. 24/7. Should give Satanic Sherri plenty of time to explain her bald faced lie. Guess she has no shame. Liars are like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Sure hope she comes back soon.  Not much left for us to laugh at without her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are running 3 shifts now. 24/7. Should give Satanic Sherri plenty of time to explain her bald faced lie. Guess she has no shame. Liars are like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to worry, Sherria is never signed off USMB. She is trying to find where Jesus states he is not a Zionist.Like looking for the Holy Grail.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what REAL Christians believe.  Unlike the lunatic Sherri, their love for Israel and its people is not conditional.  I have highlighted number 7, which truly exhibits Christian values.
> 
> *Why Should Christians Be Friends Of Israel?*
> 
> He remembers His covenant forever... the covenant
> He made with Abraham... He confirmed it to Jacob
> as a decree, to Israel as an everlasting covenant:
> To you I will give the land of Canaan.
> (Psalm 105:8-11)
> I ask then: Did God reject His people? By no
> means! God did not reject His people, whom
> He foreknew... for Gods gifts and His call are
> irrevocable. (Romans 11:1,2,29)
> 
> 1. As Christians who have received from God a love
> for Israel and the Jewish people, we want, in the
> Name of Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), to bless them.
> 
> 2. The early church was Jewish. Christianity sprang
> from Jewish roots and has never ceased to depend
> upon and be indebted to the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. We believe that the restoration of the Jewish
> people to the Land of Israel is in accordance with
> promises contained in the Old and New Testaments,
> and that Gods time to favour Zion has begun.
> 
> 4. We believe that Israel (people, land, and nation)
> has a Divinely ordained and glorious future, and
> that God has neither rejected nor replaced His
> Jewish people.
> 
> 5. We acknowledge that the barriers that exist today
> between Jews and Christians are largely due to
> Christian anti-Semitism and Christian persecution
> of the Jews.
> 
> 6. We believe in the Jewishness of Jesus (Yeshua)
> and the Jewishness of the New Testament.
> 
> *7. Although we believe our Lord Jesus is both
> Messiah of Israel and Saviour of the world, our
> stand alongside Israel is not conditional upon her
> acceptance of our belief.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jesus didn't agree with the laws created by the Levites that established the rules and rituals of Jewish identity.
Click to expand...


And what laws would those be, and were they 'created by the Levites' - or were those laws given in the Bible ?  A few sources  would be helpful.


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean?
> 
> God judges not man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been here long - stick around.  The sherriturdsucker is fond of claiming any mishap that befalls Israel or Israelis is 'GOD's Judgment' upon Zionism....  A forest fire in Carmel is 'GOD's Judgment' - but the hurricane that devastated the Philippines was't even worth noticing (except to spit on the Israelis for rushing aid there).
> 
> The sherriliar's biases are quite blatant:  one must be in deep denial to evade noticing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am far more interested in cogent arguments than personal attacks.
Click to expand...


Then why don't you make some yourself.  So far, all you've posted have been unfounded allegations.   My post above was no 'personal attack' but merely an illustration of what has been offered up as 'arguments' by the sherriliar.

I didn't even touch upon the many personal attacks the sherrithing has made at other posters.

But you seem willfully blind to any of her misbehavior here......


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Christian or do you champion theft and apartheid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, so "When did you stop beating your spouse" nonsense is your idea of a  'cogent argument'?
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you said that we believed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't care what you believe.. I am old and I know stupid when I run into it.
> 
> My family has been in America since the exploration of the Hudson River.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop-tee-doo, and so has mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

L'il sherriturdsucker - why do you keep presuming to issue orders to other posters?   Come on, l'il sherrifilth - MAKE even one of us view one of your hate videos!

Why don't you pick one of us and pray for them to convert?  Let's see how that works........



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lying Zionist, stop attributing posts to the wrong posters.
> 
> It is unethical, I cannot even make sense of your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even lie straight in bed. You are a muslim extremist that posted on other boards under the screen name of sha. You were destroyed just as easily then as you are now and on the same topics. You post the same lame links now as you did then and use the same extremist sites to defend your words. As soon as it looks like you are getting ripped a new one you put the other poster on ignore so you wont have to hide your face.
> 
> You my boy have been rumbled once again as a LYING POS MUSLIM MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering. Has Satanic Sherri explained why she told a bald faced lie?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard a thing but it could have been due to shift change and 2d shift Sherria wasn't briefed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd Jihad Sherri called in sick.  Looks like it caught nasty anal flu virus that's been going around in the mosques.
> 
> It's going to be a slow night.  Unless they call in Abdul, the substitute on stand-by.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard a thing but it could have been due to shift change and 2d shift Sherria wasn't briefed.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Jihad Sherri called in sick.  Looks like it caught nasty anal flu virus that's been going around in the mosques.
> 
> It's going to be a slow night.  Unless they call in Abdul, the substitute on stand-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?
> 
> I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere.
> 
> Stop slandering Jews.
> 
> And stop slandering all Muslims.
> 
> Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All jews observe the location of their old temple as Jerusalem.  It is their holy site.
> How many times have you heard from their own mouth that militants and radicals are killing in the name of Allah?
> 
> Why should it not be discussed?  Why should muslims or their actions not be subject?
> Talking and analyzing about people is not about hate but understanding.
> Why should we not accept all sources of information and then digest the facts?  It helps to see things from all angles.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me why anyone would believe a word a Zionist had to say about a Muslim, as they are consumed with murderous hate for nonJews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Suuuuuuuuure ya know many Jews..................suuuuuure ya do!   How far out of town did you have to go to even *find* one?


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what one Zionist says about all Jews?
> 
> I know many Jews who do not even believe in God, they do not recognize a temple anywhere.
> 
> Stop slandering Jews.
> 
> And stop slandering all Muslims.
> 
> Your posts illustrate you are nothing but a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All jews observe the location of their old temple as Jerusalem.  It is their holy site.
> How many times have you heard from their own mouth that militants and radicals are killing in the name of Allah?
> 
> Why should it not be discussed?  Why should muslims or their actions not be subject?
> Talking and analyzing about people is not about hate but understanding.
> Why should we not accept all sources of information and then digest the facts?  It helps to see things from all angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suuuuuuuuure ya know many Jews..................suuuuuure ya do!   How far out of town did you have to go to even *find* one?
Click to expand...



Leave sherri alone-----she is doing the  jihado fascist thing SO WELL-----
I am delighted ----she is a TREASURE for review of the filth which 
I encountered from   people trained  in JIHADO STENCH  in   both arab 
lands and in southeast Asia in my young adulthood and the nazi dogs of 
the town in which I lived in my childhood ------she is a  KINDA COMBO 

   (for the record ---in my early young adulthood----I also encountered many 
Iranians----but that was BEFORE THE FILTH HIT  ---ie before 1979---
when Iranians were still human----they had not yet turned  SHERRI)


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


So according to this demented abomination Jihad Sherri, the majority of American Christians, about 250 million of them, who strongly support the state of Israel and agree with the Jewish people's biblical ties to Israel and a Zionist Jesus and New Testament, are "idol worshipers of the synagogue of Satan."


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> So according to this demented abomination Jihad Sherri, the majority of American Christians, about 250 million of them, who strongly support the state of Israel and agree with the Jewish people's biblical ties to Israel and a Zionist Jesus and New Testament, are "idol worshipers of the synagogue of Satan."
Click to expand...



yes-----and according to the   New Testament----a book which sherri "believes"  word 
for word.------Jesus prayed in   SYNAGOGUES OF SATAN-----and even took part---in 
the rituals there ------obviously he was a "SATAN WORSHIPPER"  ----according to sherri


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> So according to this demented abomination Jihad Sherri, the majority of American Christians, about 250 million of them, who strongly support the state of Israel and agree with the Jewish people's biblical ties to Israel and a Zionist Jesus and New Testament, are "idol worshipers of the synagogue of Satan."
Click to expand...


Hey, when you have no argument at all, it's best to just make shit up !


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> So according to this demented abomination Jihad Sherri, the majority of American Christians, about 250 million of them, who strongly support the state of Israel and agree with the Jewish people's biblical ties to Israel and a Zionist Jesus and New Testament, are "idol worshipers of the synagogue of Satan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----and according to the   New Testament----a book which sherri "believes"  word
> for word.------Jesus prayed in   SYNAGOGUES OF SATAN-----and even took part---in
> the rituals there ------obviously he was a "SATAN WORSHIPPER"  ----according to sherri
Click to expand...

Correction, according to Jihad Sherri, Jesus was a Muslim from Philistia (not Israel) who was a Satan worshiper.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE'S FALSE GOSPEL AND THE SYNAGOGUE OF SATAN" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLCWxriN1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> So according to this demented abomination Jihad Sherri, the majority of American Christians, about 250 million of them, who strongly support the state of Israel and agree with the Jewish people's biblical ties to Israel and a Zionist Jesus and New Testament, are "idol worshipers of the synagogue of Satan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, when you have no argument at all, it's best to just make shit up !
Click to expand...

...and when you're made up of shit, it's much easier to make shit up.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to this demented abomination Jihad Sherri, the majority of American Christians, about 250 million of them, who strongly support the state of Israel and agree with the Jewish people's biblical ties to Israel and a Zionist Jesus and New Testament, are "idol worshipers of the synagogue of Satan."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----and according to the   New Testament----a book which sherri "believes"  word
> for word.------Jesus prayed in   SYNAGOGUES OF SATAN-----and even took part---in
> the rituals there ------obviously he was a "SATAN WORSHIPPER"  ----according to sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction, according to Jihad Sherri, Jesus was a Muslim from Philistia (not Israel) who was a Satan worshiper.  LOL
Click to expand...


Actually, Sherri said this several times: "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"

and no, I'm not joking !


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----and according to the   New Testament----a book which sherri "believes"  word
> for word.------Jesus prayed in   SYNAGOGUES OF SATAN-----and even took part---in
> the rituals there ------obviously he was a "SATAN WORSHIPPER"  ----according to sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, according to Jihad Sherri, Jesus was a Muslim from Philistia (not Israel) who was a Satan worshiper.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Sherri said this several times: "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> and no, I'm not joking !
Click to expand...


Sherri also claims that  Jesus spoke ARABIC-----arabic speaking people cannot say 
  "PALESTINE" ------therefore he was a   "BALESTINIAN"


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----and according to the   New Testament----a book which sherri "believes"  word
> for word.------Jesus prayed in   SYNAGOGUES OF SATAN-----and even took part---in
> the rituals there ------obviously he was a "SATAN WORSHIPPER"  ----according to sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, according to Jihad Sherri, Jesus was a Muslim from Philistia (not Israel) who was a Satan worshiper.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Sherri said this several times: "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> and no, I'm not joking !
Click to expand...

Yes, what she inadvertently called Palestine was actually Philistia according to all 59 versions of the bible in the website "biblegateway" Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, according to Jihad Sherri, Jesus was a Muslim from Philistia (not Israel) who was a Satan worshiper.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sherri said this several times: "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> and no, I'm not joking !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri also claims that  Jesus spoke ARABIC-----arabic speaking people cannot say
> "PALESTINE" ------therefore he was a   "BALESTINIAN"
Click to expand...

Blease, we are beastful boeble, blease don't bomb us with your abbache helicobters.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists want a US war against Iran, they are always beating the drums for the US to start more wars for Israel.

ZIONISTS are behind the war we started against Iraq and are responsible for over 1 million deaths we caused in Iraq. 

Zionists support greater sanctions in Iran and now they are trying to sabotage the diplomatic deal with Iran. 

Jesus never supported war or sanctions that kill.

JESUS Is the polar opposite of all that Zionism is and all Zionism embraces. 


Watch "The Roots of Christian Zionism:  How Scofield Sowed Seeds of Apostasy" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Does the apologist for Zionist crimes against humanity never tire of all his Satanic Zionist lies?

Satan does not even know how to spell.




Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sherri said this several times: "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine"
> 
> and no, I'm not joking !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri also claims that  Jesus spoke ARABIC-----arabic speaking people cannot say
> "PALESTINE" ------therefore he was a   "BALESTINIAN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blease, we are beastful boeble, blease don't bomb us with your abbache helicobters.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Does the apologist for Zionist crimes against humanity never tire of all his Satanic Zionist lies?
> 
> Satan does not even know how to spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri also claims that  Jesus spoke ARABIC-----arabic speaking people cannot say
> "PALESTINE" ------therefore he was a   "BALESTINIAN"
> 
> 
> 
> Blease, we are beastful boeble, blease don't bomb us with your abbache helicobters.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You satanic beoble don' no how to sbell!  We are beastful belestinian beoble!  And Jesus was not a Zionist berson!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Iran sanctions serve Zionists&#8217; crave for war


Paul Sheldon Foote, an American university professor says issuing new sanctions on*Iran*is in line with the interests of Zionists who seek &#65533;&#339;endless wars&#8221; in the Middle East region.

&#65533;&#339;The (US) president has to make a choice about his desire for a legacy for doing something right and solving some problems with*Iran*and the Middle East or surrendering to the Zionists and Neoconservatives who want endless wars and totalitarian rule,&#8221; said Sheldon Foote, a professor of accounting at California State University, Fullerton.

Iran sanctions serve Zionists? crave for war | Alternative


----------



## irosie91

thanks sherri-----you bring me back to my childhood when I came into contact with 
the literature of your people.     It was scattered all over the little  rural/surburban town 
of my childhood.         Circa pre 1960----I was a   YOUNG child----not particularly talented 
in any field----but  a VERY AVID reader.    Way back then----people of the economic level 
of my family did not OWN BOOKS   to any great extent-----so I read anything that 
dropped into my hands---------at that time it was the nazi literature ----largely written 
by nazis pigs who escaped the nuremburg trials ---to  Arab countries and south america.  
I also got to see nazi literature from BEFORE 1940-----it was ALL OVER TOWN ----SEE? 
I know you well.        Way back BEFORE 1940---your people were claiming that your 
"god"   ADOLF ABU ALI ----was a nice guy-----but THE JOOOOOS ARE WAR MONGERS 

see?    nothing new        Of course JOOOS CAUSED ALL THE WARS    and cholera and
acne and hemorrhoids---------and even knew how to turn base metal to gold.   I lived 
amongst people like you.     For the record----other books that dropped into my hands 
included THE NEW TESTAMENT------kindly old ladies handed out tiny pocket 
bibles during the christmas season-------I read that too------you should read it some time


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists goal is the US starting a war with Iran for Israel


Israel Buys the US Congress: Sabotaging the US-Iran Peace NegotiationsA Short History of Israel Blackmailing America into Proxy Zionist Wars

Pro-Israel Policy groups such as AIPAC work with unlimited funding to divert US policy in the region ( Middle East )* Jack Straw, Member of Parliament and former Foreign Secretary of the British Labor Party

The United States should drop a nuclear bomb on Iran to spur the country to end its nuclear program* **Sheldon Adelson, biggest donor to the Republican Party and major fundraiser for pro-Israel political action committees,* speech at Yeshiva University, New York City, October 22, 2013.

Introduction

The question of war or peace with Iran rests with the policies adopted by the White House and the US Congress.* The peace overtures by newly elected Iranian President Rohani have resonated favorably around the world, except with Israel and its Zionist acolytes in North America and Europe .* The first negotiating session proceeded without recrimination and resulted in an optimistic assessment by both sides.* Precisely because of the initial favorable response among the participants, the Israeli government escalated its propaganda war against Iran .* Its agents in the US Congress, the mass media and in the Executive branch moved to undermine the peace process.* What is at stake is Israels capacity to wage proxy wars using the US military and its NATO allies against any government challenging Israeli military supremacy in the Middle East, its violent annexation of Palestinian territory and its ability to attack any adversary with impunity.


Israel Buys the US Congress: Sabotaging the US-Iran Peace Negotiations | Global Research


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Americans are fed up with shedding human life in wars started for Zionists, in wars started for Israel

We need to recognize America's real enemy is Zionism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Alan Hart - Zionism: The Real Enemy of the Jews" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri just can't stand that American Christians love Israel so much.  Her hate is eating her alive.  Ha ha ha:

Americans' Sympathies for Israel Match All-Time High

March 15, 2013
Americans' Sympathies for Israel Match All-Time High

 Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.

Majorities of all political as well as major demographic groups in America say they sympathize more with the Israelis than the Palestinians -- with minor variations by gender, age, education level, and political orientation. 

Bottom Line

Americans' sympathy for Israel is at a high-water mark ..... Consistent with attitudes in the past decade, Republicans are significantly more supportive of Israel than are Democrats, although the majority of all party groups tilt toward Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Even the Founding Fathers of this great country were "Christian Zionists":

*Jews and the Founding of America
*
These Puritans viewed their emigration from England as a virtual re-enactment of the Exodus. To them, England was Egypt, the king was the Pharaoh, the Atlantic Ocean was the Red Sea, America was the Land of Israel, and the Indians were the ancient Canaanites. The Puritans were the new Israelites, entering into a new covenant with God in a new Promised Land.

Thanksgiving - first celebrated in 1621, a year after the Mayflower landed - was initially conceived as a day parallel to the Jewish Day of Atonement, Yom Kippur; it was to be a day of fasting, introspection and prayer. Writes Gabriel Sivan in The Bible and Civilization:

"No Christian community in history identified more with the People of the Book than did the early settlers of the Massachusetts Bay Colony, who believed their own lives to be a literal reenactment of the biblical drama of the Hebrew nation... these Puritans dramatized their own situation as the righteous remnant of the Church corrupted by the "Babylonian woe" and saw themselves as instruments of Divine Providence, a people chosen to build their new commonwealth on the Covenant entered into at Mount Sinai."

Jewish Symbolism in America

The Hebrew Bible also played a central role in the founding of various educational institutions including Harvard, Yale, William and Mary, Rutgers, Princeton, Brown, King's College (later to be known as Columbia), Johns Hopkins, Dartmouth etc. In virtually all of these colleges, Bible studies were required and some even adopted some Hebrew word or phrase as part of their official emblem or seal. Beneath the banner containing the Latin Lux et Veritas, the Yale seal shows an open book with the Hebrew Urim V'Timum, a part of the breastplate of the High Priest in the days of the Temple. The Columbia seal has the Hebrew name for God at the top center, with the Hebrew name for one of the angels on a banner toward the middle. Dartmouth uses the Hebrew words meaning "God Almighty" in a triangle in the upper center of its seal.







So popular was the Hebrew language in the late 17th and early 18th centuries that Harvard, Yale, Columbia, Brown, Princeton, Johns Hopkins, and the University of Pennsylvania taught courses in Hebrew - all the more remarkable because no university in England at the time offered such - and students had the option of delivering commencement speeches in Hebrew, Latin or Greek.

Many of the Founding Fathers of America were products of these universities - for example, Thomas Jefferson attended William and Mary, James Madison - Princeton, Alexander Hamilton - King's College. Thus, we can be sure that a majority of these political leaders were not only well acquainted with the contents of the Bible, but also had some working knowledge of Hebrew. Notes Abraham Katsch in The Biblical Heritage of American Democracy:

"At the time of the American Revolution, the interest in the knowledge of Hebrew was so widespread as to allow the circulation of the story that "certain members of Congress proposed that the use of English be formally prohibited in the United States, and Hebrew substituted for it."

Their biblical education colored the American founders' attitude toward not only religion and ethics, but most significantly, politics. We see them adopting the biblical motifs of the Puritans for political reasons. For example, the struggle of the ancient Hebrews against the wicked Pharaoh came to embody the struggle of the colonists against English tyranny. Numerous examples can be found which clearly illustrate to what a significant extent the political struggles of the colonies were identified with the ancient Hebrews:

-The first design for the official seal of the United States recommended by Benjamin Franklin, John -Adams and Thomas Jefferson in 1776 depicted the Jews crossing the Red Sea. The motto around the seal read: "Resistance to Tyrants is Obedience to God."
-The inscription on the Liberty Bell at Independence Hall in Philadelphia was a direct quote from the Book of Leviticus "Proclaim liberty throughout the land unto all the inhabitants thereof."5
-Patriotic speeches and publications during the period of the struggle for independence were often infused with biblical quotations.

The basic framework of America clearly reflects the influence of the Bible and power of Jewish ideas in shaping the political development of America. Nowhere is this more evident than in the opening sentences of the Declaration of Independence:

"We hold these truths to be self evident that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights, that among them are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness."

President George Washington remembered the Jewish contribution when the first synagogue opened in Newport, Rhode Island, in 1790. (It was called the Touro Synagogue and it was Sephardic.) He sent this letter, dated August 17, 1790:

"May the children of the stock of Abraham who dwell in the land continue to merit and enjoy the goodwill of the other inhabitants. While everyone shall sit safely under his own vine and fig-tree and there shall be none to make him afraid."

Note the reference to the "vine and fig-tree." That unique phrase is a reference to the words of Prophet Micah, prophesying the Messianic utopia:

"But in the last days it shall come to pass, that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established in the top of the mountains, and it shall be exalted above the hills; and people shall flow to it. And many nations shall come, and say, "Come, and let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, and to the house of the God of Jacob, and He will teach us of His ways, and we will walk in His paths, for Torah shall go forth from Zion, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem."


----------



## Kondor3

*More comic relief...

Bad, naughty Zionists...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XttmsgtWpY]Mark Weber: Christian Zionism - Aug 31, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All hurricanes are acts of God because God controls the heavens. I believe that New Orleans had a level of sin that was offensive to God and they were recipients of the judgment of God for that.  John Hagee

Pastor John Hagee Scandal - Heresy, Fraud, Adultery and Hate




Kondor3 said:


> *More comic relief...
> 
> Bad, naughty Zionists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAZhtT-dUyo*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Pastor John Hagee Scandal - Heresy, Fraud, Adultery and Hate

"I just don&#8217;t understand how heretics like John Hagee can gain such a huge following in the evangelical Christian world&#8230; I guess it just goes to show the type of people who are involved in such groups."

"John Hagee has publicly stated in a commercial peddling his newest book In Defense of Israel that &#8220;Jesus refused to be the Messiah&#8221; and that &#8220;there was a calvary conspiracy by Rome, the high priests and Herod to execute Jesus&#8221;. Wow, is this televangelist on drugs? My guess is yes and there will be another scandal like that of Ted Haggard. He claims that Catholics and the Roman Church are somehow responsible for millenia of anti-Semitism and the death of Jesus Christ. Utterly ridiculous. Pastor John Hagee has also publicly stated to the 19,000 active members of his congregation and millions of television viewers that the United States of America MUST launch a pre-emptive strike on Iran immediately. John Hagee not only publicly states that he holds such beliefs, but he contradicts himself time and again in his personal life- John Hagee had an adulterous affair and divorced his wife to unbiblically remarry a much younger woman from his own former congregation. What does John Hagee get in return for his heretical ministry? John Hagee has a $2.1 million dollar 7,969 acre ranch with not one, but FIVE lodges, a managers house, a gun locker, a smoke house, a skeet range and three barns. In the year 2001, John Hagee received $842,000 in salary and $414,485 in benefits making him one of the best paid men on earth in ANY field. For comparison, Billy Graham (probably the most well known living religious figure in America), took only $174,000 in compensation that year. I went into business to make money, but perhaps I should&#8217;ve become a pastor!!!"


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All hurricanes are acts of God because God controls the heavens. I believe that New Orleans had a level of sin that was offensive to God and they were recipients of the judgment of God for that.  John Hagee
> 
> Pastor John Hagee Scandal - Heresy, Fraud, Adultery and Hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More comic relief...
> 
> Bad, naughty Zionists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAZhtT-dUyo*
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri doesn't hates Hagee but likes all the insane Islamist animals like Hamas and Hezbollah.  Ever heard the things these lunatics say?   Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Craig Nielsen's  book, the following is an excerpt from the introduction of 
Israel-Palestine: A Christian Response to the Conflict (Foundation University Press (2011).

Another book I need to buy, I just bought Goliath at Barnes and Noble. I had read the first few chapters on my Kindle.






"Christian Zionism, the belief that the current Zionist state of Israel is an unambiguous portent of the imminent return of Christ, is said to be the largest growing cult in America. With some 70 million Christian evangelicals in the U.S. (a large proportion subscribing to Christian Zionist beliefs), unconditional support of Israel on religious grounds translates into massive lobbying power in a country where the &#8220;religious right&#8221; has seen itself as the leaders in a fight against the infidels of secularism, Islam, socialism and any one else in their way."

"Yet few, if any, scholarly Christian theologians support this view. It is a belief advanced mostly by powerful TV evangelists and lobby groups. The average &#8220;garden variety&#8221; Christian has little to arm themselves against the deluge of almost hysterical demands on Christians that they must support the Zionists&#8217; absolute entitlement to their colonialist project in the Holy Land with its dispossession and ethnic cleansing of Palestinian Arabs."

Israel-Palestine: A Christian Response to the Conflict is written in easy language to inform Bible-believing Christians that  Zionism is nothing short of outright heresy, I read.

I read that the book has taken inspiration from the resistance to Zionism from Orthodox Jews as well as arguments from Christian theologians over the centuries showing that both Old and New Testaments of the Christian and Jewish scriptures provide no comfort for Christian Zionist dogma. 

I further read that the book shows that the idea that the Israel-Palestine conflict is a basically religious conflict is false; the conflict finds its roots in European Zionist colonialism and western indifference to real democracy in the Middle East


Christian Zionism is nothing short of outright heresy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slanderer Roudy keeps on with his lies, proving over and over there is no Truth in a Zionist.

Have you bowed down to worship your Hagee pig Satanic Idol yet this morning?








Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;All hurricanes are acts of God because God controls the heavens. I believe that New Orleans had a level of sin that was offensive to God and they were recipients of the judgment of God for that.&#8221; &#8211; John Hagee
> 
> Pastor John Hagee Scandal - Heresy, Fraud, Adultery and Hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More comic relief...
> 
> Bad, naughty Zionists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAZhtT-dUyo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jihad Sherri doesn't hates Hagee but likes all the insane Islamist animals like Hamas and Hezbollah.  Ever heard the things these lunatics say?   Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hagee's Heresy lies in his claim that Jews do not have to believe in Jesus

"The Bible paints a different picture. The apostle Paul demonstrates that Israel had a responsibility to respond to the Gospel, but rejected it. In Romans 10:19-21, he asks, "Did they [the Jews] fail to hear?" The rhetorical answer is "no." Paul relates that, as light and darkness are understood by all, so the gospel has been made known to all the Jews (cf. Acts 17:6; 21:28). He continues, "Did they fail to understand?" The answer once again is "no." Since Israel has become disobedient through unbelief (Rom. 11:30), God has delivered the gospel to the Gentiles.13"

John Hagee's Heresy!


----------



## irosie91

sherri----none of your insights or those of the idiots you cite are NEW----
I read your crap way back  circa 1960-----it was written by  nazi war criminals 
who escaped the nuremburg trials and landed in arab countries like Syria 
and Egypt-------some went to South America       My introduction to the 
fact that  ----ARABS EXIST------when I was a child about ten years old----
came from the stuff you are still using.     The good news is that the nazi 
criminals you worship daily-----made a good living ---especially in Egypt


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slanderer Roudy keeps on with his lies, proving over and over there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Have you bowed down to worship your Hagee pig Satanic Idol yet this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All hurricanes are acts of God because God controls the heavens. I believe that New Orleans had a level of sin that was offensive to God and they were recipients of the judgment of God for that.  John Hagee
> 
> Pastor John Hagee Scandal - Heresy, Fraud, Adultery and Hate
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri doesn't hates Hagee but likes all the insane Islamist animals like Hamas and Hezbollah.  Ever heard the things these lunatics say?   Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I see only one Satan worshiper in this thread, and its name is Sherri Munnerlyn, the Satanic Shill. 

Calling yourself a Christian is a massive insult to real Christians worldwide. You are nothing but a cult leader. You disgust me, fucking pig.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Message of Salvation to All

5*For*Moses writes about the righteousness that is based on the law, that*the person who does the commandments shall live by them.*6*Butthe righteousness based on faith says,*Do not say in your heart, Who will ascend into heaven? (that is, to bring Christ down)*7*or Who will descend into the*abyss? (that is,*to bring Christ up from the dead).8*But what does it say?*The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim);*9*because, ifyou confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and*believe in your heart*that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*10*For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.*11*For the Scripture says,*Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.*12*For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek;*for the same Lord is Lord of all,*bestowing his riches on all who call on him.*13*For*everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.

14*How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him*of whom they have never heard?[c]*And how are they to hear*without someone preaching?*15*And how are they to preach unless they are sent? As it is written,*How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the good news!*16*But*they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says,*Lord, who has believed what he has heard from us?*17*So*faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ.

18*But I ask, have they not heard? Indeed they have, for

Their voice has gone out*to all the earth,
****and their words to the ends of the world.

19*But I ask, did Israel not understand? First Moses says,

I will*make you jealous of those who are not a nation;
****with a*foolish nation I will make you angry.

20*Then Isaiah is so bold as to say,

I have been found by those who did not seek me;
****I have shown myself to those who did not ask for me.

21*But of Israel he says,*All day long I have held out my hands to a disobedient and contrary people.

Romans 10 - Brothers and sisters, my heart?s - Bible Gateway


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Message of Salvation to All
> 
> 5*For*Moses writes about the righteousness that is based on the law, that*the person who does the commandments shall live by them.*6*Butthe righteousness based on faith says,*Do not say in your heart, Who will ascend into heaven? (that is, to bring Christ down)*7*or Who will descend into the*abyss? (that is,*to bring Christ up from the dead).8*But what does it say?*The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim);*9*because, ifyou confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and*believe in your heart*that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*10*For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.*11*For the Scripture says,*Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.*12*For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek;*for the same Lord is Lord of all,*bestowing his riches on all who call on him.*13*For*everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.
> 
> 14*How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him*of whom they have never heard?[c]*And how are they to hear*without someone preaching?*15*And how are they to preach unless they are sent? As it is written,*How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the good news!*16*But*they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says,*Lord, who has believed what he has heard from us?*17*So*faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ.
> 
> 18*But I ask, have they not heard? Indeed they have, for
> 
> Their voice has gone out*to all the earth,
> ****and their words to the ends of the world.
> 
> 19*But I ask, did Israel not understand? First Moses says,
> 
> I will*make you jealous of those who are not a nation;
> ****with a*foolish nation I will make you angry.
> 
> 20*Then Isaiah is so bold as to say,
> 
> I have been found by those who did not seek me;
> ****I have shown myself to those who did not ask for me.
> 
> 21**But of Israel he says,*All day long I have held out my hands to a disobedient and contrary people*.
> 
> Romans 10 - Brothers and sisters, my heart?s - Bible Gateway



So the bible taught you to hate Jews?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No. Salvation is for Jew or Gentile who accepts Jesus as their Lord and Saviour.

The disobedience of people to God is what the words in bold address. 

And they are words from The Old Testament.

Why would you read me hating into words of God recorded in The Old Testament?




Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Message of Salvation to All
> 
> 5*For*Moses writes about the righteousness that is based on the law, that*the person who does the commandments shall live by them.*6*Butthe righteousness based on faith says,*&#8220;Do not say in your heart, &#8216;Who will ascend into heaven?&#8217;&#8221; (that is, to bring Christ down)*7*&#8220;or &#8216;Who will descend into the*abyss?&#8217;&#8221; (that is,*to bring Christ up from the dead).8*But what does it say?*&#8220;The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart&#8221; (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim);*9*because, ifyou confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and*believe in your heart*that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*10*For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.*11*For the Scripture says,*&#8220;Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;*12*For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek;*for the same Lord is Lord of all,*bestowing his riches on all who call on him.*13*For*&#8220;everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.&#8221;
> 
> 14*How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him*of whom they have never heard?[c]*And how are they to hear*without someone preaching?*15*And how are they to preach unless they are sent? As it is written,*&#8220;How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the good news!&#8221;*16*But*they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says,*&#8220;Lord, who has believed what he has heard from us?&#8221;*17*So*faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ.
> 
> 18*But I ask, have they not heard? Indeed they have, for
> 
> &#8220;Their voice has gone out*to all the earth,
> ****and their words to the ends of the world.&#8221;
> 
> 19*But I ask, did Israel not understand? First Moses says,
> 
> &#8220;I will*make you jealous of those who are not a nation;
> ****with a*foolish nation I will make you angry.&#8221;
> 
> 20*Then Isaiah is so bold as to say,
> 
> &#8220;I have been found by those who did not seek me;
> ****I have shown myself to those who did not ask for me.&#8221;
> 
> 21**But of Israel he says,*&#8220;All day long I have held out my hands to a disobedient and contrary people*.&#8221;
> 
> Romans 10 - Brothers and sisters, my heart?s - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the bible taught you to hate Jews?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Does the disobedience of a child show a teacher hates her student?

Or that a person discussing the child's disobedience hates the child?

Your logic fails.

Silence about disobedience simply enables the student to be more disobedient.


----------



## Bloodrock44

The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Ahhh Sherri proved her or himself to be a liar before I even joined this forum.  What a pathetic joke.  The more she or he posts the more the hole they dig gets bigger and bigger.  She or he don't even realize that we are laughing at them.


----------



## MJB12741

I am thankful to Sherri for giving us so much to laugh at here while those she supports continue to kill us Christians & Jews.


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> I am thankful to Sherri for giving us so much to laugh at here while those she supports continue to kill us Christians & Jews.




Good point    MJB----comic relief in the face of tragedy is a true gift from heaven


----------



## Kondor3

Bloodrock44 said:


> The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.


OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.


----------



## MJB12741

Yes but we should be kind to Sherri.  But for the grace of God it could have been us.




Kondor3 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.


Turn the table around and ask yourself: Would Jesus echo Sherria's sentiments and vulgarity?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?

I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.

Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.

I know the difference between truth and lies.







Kondor3 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 23

English Standard Version (ESV)

Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees

Then Jesus*said to the crowds and to his disciples,*The scribes and the Pharisees*sit on Moses' seat,*so do and observe whatever they tell you,*but not the works they do.*For they preach, but do not practice.They tie up heavy burdens, hard to bear,[a]*and lay them on people's shoulders, but they themselves are not willing to move them with their finger.*They do all their deeds*to be seen by others. For they maketheir phylacteries broad and*their fringes long,*and they*love the place of honor at feasts and*the best seats in the synagogues*and*greetings in*the marketplaces and being called*rabbi**by others.*But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are*all brothers.[c]And call no man your father on earth, for*you have one Father, who is in heaven.*Neither be called instructors, for you have one instructor,the Christ.*The greatest among you shall be your servant.*Whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.

But woe*to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you*shut the kingdom of heaven in people's faces. For you*neither enter yourselves nor allow those who would enter to go in.[d]*Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you travel across sea and land to make a single*proselyte, and when he becomes a proselyte, you make him twice as much a*child of*hell[e]*as yourselves.

Woe to*you,*blind guides, who say,*If anyone swears by the temple, it is nothing, but if anyone swears by the gold of the temple, he is bound by his oath.*You blind fools! For which is greater, the gold or*the temple that has made the gold sacred?*And you say, If anyone swears by the altar, it is nothing, but if anyone swears by*the gift that is on the altar, he is bound by his oath.*You blind men! For which is greater, the gift or*the altar that makes the gift sacred?*So whoever swears by the altar swears by it and by everything on it.*And whoever swears by the temple swears by it and by*him who dwells in it.*And whoever swears by*heaven swears by*the throne of God and by*him who sits upon it.

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For*you tithe mint and dill and*cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law:justice and mercy and faithfulness.*These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.*You blind guides, straining out a gnat and swallowing*a camel!

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For*you clean the outside of*the cup and the plate, but inside they are full of*greed and self-indulgence.*You blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of*the cup and the plate, that the outside also may be clean.

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you build the tombs of the prophets and decorate the monuments of the righteous,saying, If we had lived in the days of our fathers, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets.*Thus you witness against yourselves that you are*sons of those who murdered the prophets.*Fill up, then, the measure of your fathers.*You serpents,you brood of vipers, how are you to escape being sentenced to*hell?Therefore*I send you*prophets and wise men and*scribes,*some of whom you will kill and crucify, and*some you will*flog in your synagogues and*persecute from town to town,*so that on you may come all*the righteous blood shed on earth, from the blood of righteous*Abel to the blood of*Zechariah the son of Barachiah,[f]*whom you murdered between*the sanctuary and*the altar.*Truly, I say to you,all these things will come upon this generation.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway






Hossfly said:





Bloodrock44 said:



			The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.
		
Click to expand...

Turn the table around and ask yourself: Would Jesus echo Sherria's sentiments and vulgarity?
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pastor John Hagee Scandal - Heresy, Fraud, Adultery and Hate
> 
> "I just dont understand how heretics like John Hagee can gain such a huge following in the evangelical Christian world I guess it just goes to show the type of people who are involved in such groups."
> 
> "John Hagee has publicly stated in a commercial peddling his newest book In Defense of Israel that Jesus refused to be the Messiah and that there was a calvary conspiracy by Rome, the high priests and Herod to execute Jesus. Wow, is this televangelist on drugs?
> 
> irosie>> gee sherri-----I find the comment interesting.    I do not know John
> Hagee----I do not pay attention to tele-evangelists---but I fail to see your
> ADAMANT objection to his comment.     Historically---the comment ---
> "there was a conspiracy by rome, the high priests and herod to execute
> Jesus does make sense based on what is known of the times and the
> writings of the NEW TESTAMENT.       As to  "Jesus refused to be the messiah"--
> well-----he certainly did not turn out to be the messiah as per the bibilical
> prophecies that christian theologians often cite-----It is not clear to me
> that it was a matter of  "CHOICE"     The actual words credibly
> attributed to Jesus by people who ----according to the New Testamenti-- knew
> him up close-----do not support anything like HIS OWN DECLARATION----
> "I AM THE MESSIAH"   (like the one described by Isaiah)     John Hagee
> is entitle to an educated opinion
> 
> 
> My guess is yes and there will be another scandal like that of Ted Haggard. He claims that Catholics and the Roman Church are somehow responsible for millenia of anti-Semitism and the death of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Well----in fact----Constantine---first EMPEROR of the "holy"  Roman empire---
> (you can read that----catholic church)   did come up with the laws your 'god'
> ADOLF ABU ALI-----used to legalize genocide----in fact he came up with the laws
> that the writers of the koran used to legalize genocide----they adopted them ---
> something like the USA adopted english common law.    For  a lawyer you know
> so little about the evolution of WESTERN LAW.     For me----pre christian rome---
> was   -----baby 'holy roman empire".      baby 'holy roman empire"   crucified
> tens of thousands of people------Jesus was one of them
> 
> 
> Utterly ridiculous. Pastor John Hagee has also publicly stated to the 19,000 active members of his congregation and millions of television viewers that the United States of America MUST launch a pre-emptive strike on Iran immediately. John Hagee not only publicly states that he holds such beliefs, but he contradicts himself time and again in his personal life-
> 
> So?    he sees  Iran as an "enemy"   or an "evil"  in the world----he is
> entitled to his opinion      In fact Iran harbors a very destructive agenda
> and supports terrorism-------you like that-----no accounting for tastes.
> An interesting commonality in history
> 
> ADOLF HITLER    "DEUTSCHLAND UBER ALLES"
> NIKITA KRUSCHEV   "WE WILL BURY YOU--YOUR CHILDREN
> WILL GROW UP UNDER COMMUNISM"
> ACHMAJINEDAD    "ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR ALL THE WORLD
> 
> all three the same genocidal totalitarian crap
> 
> 
> John Hagee had an adulterous affair and divorced his wife to unbiblically remarry a much younger woman from his own former congregation. What does John Hagee get in return for his heretical ministry? John Hagee has a $2.1 million dollar 7,969 acre ranch with not one, but FIVE lodges, a managers house, a gun locker, a smoke house, a skeet range and three barns. In the year 2001, John Hagee received $842,000 in salary and $414,485 in benefits making him one of the best paid men on earth in ANY field. For comparison, Billy Graham (probably the most well known living religious figure in America), took only $174,000 in compensation that year. I went into business to make money, but perhaps I shouldve become a pastor!!!"



        Still not impressed      he "unbiblically married a younger woman"?     How 
        do you know what led to his divorce?     were you living under the  Mr and 
        Mrs.    Hagee bed?

        A $2.1 million dollar ranch?      so?     I am impressed   7,969 acres 
        in my town would be worth  TRILLIONS       did he steal it?  

        Billy graham has been very ----quiet in the past ten years----what is he doing 
        to have any income at all other than    SS   ??


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers are still waiting for Satanic Sherri to explain her bald faced lie. They are also wondering why a so called Christian spends 24/7 tearing people down. They are under the impression a true Christian would be building people up, not tearing them down.
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We don't. It's all in your head. Here's a little tidbit from your fellow Christians. You missed the boat.


As our tour bus full of Christian pilgrims rolls out of Jerusalem, the Jewish guide reads a poetic description of the Israeli settlement Itamar, a place where, we are told, the fields are carpeted in scarlet poppies and blue pansies and the deer run free  and skip from hill to dale.


Mid-poem, a woman snaps a photo of the Israeli-built cement separation wall just before we cross a checkpoint into the West Bank. Now were heading into the heart of the land where Palestinians want to build a state and Israeli settlers want to build Greater Israel. According to Scripture, God promised this land to His chosen people.

Thats a promise Christian Zionists fully support.


Christian Zionists: 'God bless Israeli settlers  and the Palestinians' - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Roudy

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Message of Salvation to All
> 
> 5*For*Moses writes about the righteousness that is based on the law, that*the person who does the commandments shall live by them.*6*Butthe righteousness based on faith says,*Do not say in your heart, Who will ascend into heaven? (that is, to bring Christ down)*7*or Who will descend into the*abyss? (that is,*to bring Christ up from the dead).8*But what does it say?*The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim);*9*because, ifyou confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and*believe in your heart*that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*10*For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.*11*For the Scripture says,*Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.*12*For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek;*for the same Lord is Lord of all,*bestowing his riches on all who call on him.*13*For*everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.
> 
> 14*How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him*of whom they have never heard?[c]*And how are they to hear*without someone preaching?*15*And how are they to preach unless they are sent? As it is written,*How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the good news!*16*But*they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says,*Lord, who has believed what he has heard from us?*17*So*faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ.
> 
> 18*But I ask, have they not heard? Indeed they have, for
> 
> Their voice has gone out*to all the earth,
> ****and their words to the ends of the world.
> 
> 19*But I ask, did Israel not understand? First Moses says,
> 
> I will*make you jealous of those who are not a nation;
> ****with a*foolish nation I will make you angry.
> 
> 20*Then Isaiah is so bold as to say,
> 
> I have been found by those who did not seek me;
> ****I have shown myself to those who did not ask for me.
> 
> 21**But of Israel he says,*All day long I have held out my hands to a disobedient and contrary people*.
> 
> Romans 10 - Brothers and sisters, my heart?s - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the bible taught you to hate Jews?
Click to expand...

Like I said, when you read on...here is Jesus calling himself a Jew, an Israelite, and a Zionist!  Jihad Sherri never posts how these verses end, because they never work out well for her!  

OOOOPS!

Romans 11:

11 I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.


----------



## Roudy

Listen to Jesus calling himself AN ISRAELITE:

Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.

There goes the "Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet. Whoops!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.
Click to expand...

Anti Semites are always the biggest intellectual cowards. Their ideology is built on a house of cards, and when facts are presented, their mental illness kicks into high gear. 

It's obvious this psycho will do and say anything to further her warped ideology.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have lied about nothing.

Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way and the Messiah and the  Son of God and God .

Salvation comes only from belief in Him, that means repenting from sin, turning to Jesus and asking Him to live in your heart, to be your Lord and Savior, to lead you and guide you,   it is dying to self and living for and  in Christ. With Salvation comes  the Holy Spirit living in you and leading you and guiding you and showing you God and God's will for your life.

That is the Gospel of Jesus Christ

You choose to accept Jesus or reject Him.

God loved us so much He sent His only Son to die on a cross to save us from sin, to reconcile us with God. No greater love then that, to lay down your life for another, Jesus example,  and the example followed by Christian martyrs for 2000 years. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All who continue in their disbelief in Jesus burn in hell.




Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semites are always the biggest intellectual cowards. Their ideology is built on a house of cards, and when facts are presented, their mental illness kicks into high gear.
> 
> It's obvious this psycho will do and say anything to further her warped ideology.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have lied about nothing.
> 
> Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way and the Messiah and the  Son of God and God .
> 
> Salvation comes only from belief in Him, that means repenting from sin, turning to Jesus and asking Him to live in your heart, to be your Lord and Savior, to lead you and guide you,   it is dying to self and living for and  in Christ. With Salvation comes  the Holy Spirit living in you and leafing you and guiding you and showing you God and God's will for your life.
> 
> That is the Gospel of Jesus Christ
> 
> You choose to accept Jesus or reject Him.
> 
> God loved us so much He sent His only Son to die on a cross to save us from sin, to reconcile us with God. No greater love then that, to lay down your life for another, Jesus example,  and the example followed by Christian martyrs for 2000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sure you lied.  You lie every time you open your filthy mouth.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have lied about nothing.
> 
> Jesus is the Truth and the life and the way and the Messiah and the  Son of God and God .
> 
> Salvation comes only from belief in Him, that means repenting from sin, turning to Jesus and asking Him to live in your heart, to be your Lord and Savior, to lead you and guide you,   it is dying to self and living for and  in Christ. With Salvation comes  the Holy Spirit living in you and leading you and guiding you and showing you God and God's will for your life.
> 
> That is the Gospel of Jesus Christ
> 
> You choose to accept Jesus or reject Him.
> 
> God loved us so much He sent His only Son to die on a cross to save us from sin, to reconcile us with God. No greater love then that, to lay down your life for another, Jesus example,  and the example followed by Christian martyrs for 2000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you deny you said Sharon is burning in hell right now? Do I need to bring up the posts again? You lying imp of Satan.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All who continue in their disbelief in Jesus burn in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question was when will you admit you lied. Quit deflecting. Admit you lied. You'll feel better. And Jesus will forgive you if you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti Semites are always the biggest intellectual cowards. Their ideology is built on a house of cards, and when facts are presented, their mental illness kicks into high gear.
> 
> It's obvious this psycho will do and say anything to further her warped ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Does that include the all Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, and Sikhs, as well as hundreds of millions of good Christians who don't believe in your warped version of Jesus and the New Testament?  

Somehow I don't believe that, you Jihadist freak.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You say Jesus is a Zionist.

I say He is the Son of God.

Not the same thing at all.

You insist on the former you are a misguided soul buying into the lies of Satan and embracing Idolatry.

Nothing particularly complicated about this. 

Jesus shows us who God is.

And Jesus says about the land, only these words, the meek shall inherit the land. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Zionists keep rejecting Jesus as Messiah and slandering Jesus?
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would  choose  hell over heaven as you do.
> 
> Jesus is Truth and Zionism is lies.
> 
> I know the difference between truth and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCD victims and folks saddled with a variety of psychoses oftentimes have a great deal of difficulty in admitting to a lie, even when caught at it. What little exists of their ego just can't handle it so they bury their heads in the sand or put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you. It smacks of Intellectual Cowardice, but I suspect that that is the least of its long list of mental health challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. It's all in your head. Here's a little tidbit from your fellow Christians. You missed the boat.
> 
> 
> As our tour bus full of Christian pilgrims rolls out of Jerusalem, the Jewish guide reads a poetic description of the Israeli settlement Itamar, a place where, we are told, the fields are carpeted in scarlet poppies and blue pansies and the deer &#8220;run free &#8230; and skip from hill to dale.&#8221;
> 
> 
> Mid-poem, a woman snaps a photo of the Israeli-built cement separation wall just before we cross a checkpoint into the West Bank. Now we&#8217;re heading into the heart of the land where Palestinians want to build a state and Israeli settlers want to build Greater Israel. According to Scripture, God promised this land to His chosen people.
> 
> That&#8217;s a promise Christian Zionists fully support.
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists: 'God bless Israeli settlers &#8211; and the Palestinians' - CSMonitor.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

I choose to accept Jesus as a Zionist Jew and an Israelite, as he explained himself to be:

Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.

There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.


----------



## Roudy

God (and his son) in the old and New Testaments are Zionist. Both are true.  DOY!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Worry about yourself and your fellow Zionists, you all are the ones making slanderous claims against Jesus here.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All who continue in their disbelief in Jesus burn in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti Semites are always the biggest intellectual cowards. Their ideology is built on a house of cards, and when facts are presented, their mental illness kicks into high gear.
> 
> It's obvious this psycho will do and say anything to further her warped ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include the all Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, and Sikhs, as well as hundreds of millions of good Christians who don't believe in your warped version of Jesus and the New Testament?
> 
> Somehow I don't believe that, you Jihadist freak.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists putting themselves above God, even.

What arrogance.

Pride cometh before a fall.




Roudy said:


> God (and his son) in the old and New Testaments are Zionist. Both are true.  DOY!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says He is the Son of God , continue in your disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and hell awaits you.




Roudy said:


> I choose to accept Jesus as a Zionist Jew and an Israelite, as he explained himself to be:
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says He is the Son of God , continue in your disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and hell awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to accept Jesus as a Zionist Jew and an Israelite, as he explained himself to be:
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.
Click to expand...

Assuming that you're right, what do you say about Romans 11?


----------



## MJB12741

Be careful Roudy.  If she learns about Jesus & Christianity she may leave us.  Then where will we go for fun & laughs?






Roudy said:


> I choose to accept Jesus as a Zionist Jew and an Israelite, as he explained himself to be:
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.


----------



## Shaarona

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says He is the Son of God , continue in your disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and hell awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to accept Jesus as a Zionist Jew and an Israelite, as he explained himself to be:
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming that you're right, what do you say about Romans 11?
Click to expand...


You mean the letter to the Romans?

Romans 11 - The Remnant of Israel - I ask then: Did - Bible Gateway

FYI the Israelis seem to believe that the Pashtun are descended from the tribe of Benjamin.


----------



## aris2chat

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says He is the Son of God , continue in your disbelief in Jesus as the Son of God and hell awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that you're right, what do you say about Romans 11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the letter to the Romans?
> 
> Romans 11 - The Remnant of Israel - I ask then: Did - Bible Gateway
> 
> FYI the Israelis seem to believe that the Pashtun are descended from the tribe of Benjamin.
Click to expand...


>>The deliverer will come from Zion;<<
So why are you so objectionable to zionism?  Jews and the torah are the roots in the holy land.  Without them, christianity or islam would not exist.
If you actually believe in prophecies, or we actually create the outcome ourselves, Jerusalem and the jewish temple play a part.
......... and in the end of the whole book, there is a thousand years of peace.  Nice ending, unless the book ended in the 1st Century and anything after that is man creating his own fulfillment because he did not understand the book or history, or just to manipulate people.

still peace sounds nice


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that you're right, what do you say about Romans 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the letter to the Romans?
> 
> Romans 11 - The Remnant of Israel - I ask then: Did - Bible Gateway
> 
> FYI the Israelis seem to believe that the Pashtun are descended from the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>The deliverer will come from Zion;<<
> So why are you so objectionable to zionism?  Jews and the torah are the roots in the holy land.  Without them, christianity or islam would not exist.
> If you actually believe in prophecies, or we actually create the outcome ourselves, Jerusalem and the jewish temple play a part.
> ......... and in the end of the whole book, there is a thousand years of peace.  Nice ending, unless the book ended in the 1st Century and anything after that is man creating his own fulfillment because he did not understand the book or history, or just to manipulate people.
> 
> still peace sounds nice
Click to expand...


There were schools for prophets all over Palestine.. IMO they were more political and social commentators rather than fortune tellers... as most prophesies were after the fact.

IMO the Kingdom of God has come.. Many Christians believe that we are saved even before death. The Roman occupation ended and we no longer follow the laws and rituals created by the Levites.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the letter to the Romans?
> 
> Romans 11 - The Remnant of Israel - I ask then: Did - Bible Gateway
> 
> FYI the Israelis seem to believe that the Pashtun are descended from the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>The deliverer will come from Zion;<<
> So why are you so objectionable to zionism?  Jews and the torah are the roots in the holy land.  Without them, christianity or islam would not exist.
> If you actually believe in prophecies, or we actually create the outcome ourselves, Jerusalem and the jewish temple play a part.
> ......... and in the end of the whole book, there is a thousand years of peace.  Nice ending, unless the book ended in the 1st Century and anything after that is man creating his own fulfillment because he did not understand the book or history, or just to manipulate people.
> 
> still peace sounds nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were schools for prophets all over Palestine.. IMO they were more political and social commentators rather than fortune tellers... as most prophesies were after the fact.
> 
> IMO the Kingdom of God has come.. Many Christians believe that we are saved even before death. The Roman occupation ended and we no longer follow the laws and rituals created by the Levites.
Click to expand...



I am still waiting to find out what   LAWS AND RITUALS were  "CREATED BY THE 
LEVITES"          before going on   SHROOON----how about defining  "LEVITES"
   "SCHOOLS FOR PROPHETS"??     prophesy 101???


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>The deliverer will come from Zion;<<
> So why are you so objectionable to zionism?  Jews and the torah are the roots in the holy land.  Without them, christianity or islam would not exist.
> If you actually believe in prophecies, or we actually create the outcome ourselves, Jerusalem and the jewish temple play a part.
> ......... and in the end of the whole book, there is a thousand years of peace.  Nice ending, unless the book ended in the 1st Century and anything after that is man creating his own fulfillment because he did not understand the book or history, or just to manipulate people.
> 
> still peace sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were schools for prophets all over Palestine.. IMO they were more political and social commentators rather than fortune tellers... as most prophesies were after the fact.
> 
> IMO the Kingdom of God has come.. Many Christians believe that we are saved even before death. The Roman occupation ended and we no longer follow the laws and rituals created by the Levites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to find out what   LAWS AND RITUALS were  "CREATED BY THE
> LEVITES"          before going on   SHROOON----how about defining  "LEVITES"
> "SCHOOLS FOR PROPHETS"??     prophesy 101???
Click to expand...


The laws and rituals were created by the Levites to keep Jewish people separate and give them identity.. after the Babylonian exile. Deuteronomy came later and was read aloud in Temple for approval.

Schools of the Prophets

The name given to bands of prophets or sons of prophets living together for instruction and worship under Samuel, Elijah, and Elisha. Little is known about these schools, but they seem to have been important religious institutions in Israel and references to them are frequent (1 Sam. 10:11; 19:1920; 2 Kgs. 2:3, 5; 4:38; 6:1). Not all the sons of the prophets claimed to have a supernatural gift; they were simply trained religious teachers, while some inspired prophets had received no training in the schools (Amos 7:14; see also D&C 88:127, 13638; 90:7; 95:10, 17).

The Levites were members of the Hebrew tribe of Levi... and they were not allowed to own land.


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>The deliverer will come from Zion;<<
> So why are you so objectionable to zionism?  Jews and the torah are the roots in the holy land.  Without them, christianity or islam would not exist.
> If you actually believe in prophecies, or we actually create the outcome ourselves, Jerusalem and the jewish temple play a part.
> ......... and in the end of the whole book, there is a thousand years of peace.  Nice ending, unless the book ended in the 1st Century and anything after that is man creating his own fulfillment because he did not understand the book or history, or just to manipulate people.
> 
> still peace sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were schools for prophets all over Palestine.. IMO they were more political and social commentators rather than fortune tellers... as most prophesies were after the fact.
> 
> IMO the Kingdom of God has come.. Many Christians believe that we are saved even before death. The Roman occupation ended and we no longer follow the laws and rituals created by the Levites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to find out what   LAWS AND RITUALS were  "CREATED BY THE
> LEVITES"          before going on   SHROOON----how about defining  "LEVITES"
> "SCHOOLS FOR PROPHETS"??     prophesy 101???
Click to expand...



The ten commandments??  Followed by all three of the monotheistic religions?  Other religions have similar laws. Laws common enough to all cultures that they can be used as a basis of secular law so all people will understand.

Roman law, roman church law that was imposed on most of the world during western conquest and acquisition?  Laws adapted from the Roman empire and Byzantine Empire?


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were schools for prophets all over Palestine.. IMO they were more political and social commentators rather than fortune tellers... as most prophesies were after the fact.
> 
> IMO the Kingdom of God has come.. Many Christians believe that we are saved even before death. The Roman occupation ended and we no longer follow the laws and rituals created by the Levites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to find out what   LAWS AND RITUALS were  "CREATED BY THE
> LEVITES"          before going on   SHROOON----how about defining  "LEVITES"
> "SCHOOLS FOR PROPHETS"??     prophesy 101???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ten commandments??  Followed by all three of the monotheistic religions?  Other religions have similar laws. Laws common enough to all cultures that they can be used as a basis of secular law so all people will understand.
> 
> Roman law, roman church law that was imposed on most of the world during western conquest and acquisition?  Laws adapted from the Roman empire and Byzantine Empire?
Click to expand...


The laws and rituals proscribed by the Levites are not the ten commandments. Read them.

This was an identity issue after the Babylonian exile at the same time they were told to divorce foreign wives and abandon the children of those unions. Of course many Jewish men would NOT do so and that was the beginning of the first Diaspora.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

While there certainly is language in Romans about all Israel being saved, there is also language that clearly states Salvation requires belief in Jesus. It's hard to see how a Jewish person who dies never accepting Jesus as Messiah has Salvation. The only possibility is as I see it is concluding God saves after death. But the problem there is there is no theological basis to support this. When I have interpretation issues I look to Jesus first for an answer. Jesus very clearly says in John 3:16 that Salvation comes only through belief in Him. And that is what I believe to be true, that Salvation requires belief in Jesus.

In the Bible, the concept of a remnant appears in multiple places. Some Jews will be saved, those who accept Jesus as Messiah. That is perhaps what the Apostle Paul is addressing, the remnant of Jews who believe in Jesus. At least as long as we have life left in our bodies still, we potentially have opportunities left to give our lives to Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Romans 11

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Remnant of Israel

I ask, then,*has God rejected his people? By no means! For*I myself am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham,[a]*a member of the tribe of Benjamin.*God has not rejected his people whom he*foreknew. Do you not know what the Scripture says of Elijah, how he appeals to God against Israel?*&#8220;Lord, they have killed your prophets, they have demolished your altars, and I alone am left, and they seek my life.&#8221;*But what is God's reply to him?*&#8220;I have kept for myself seven thousand men who have not bowed the knee to Baal.&#8221;*So too at the present time there is*a remnant, chosen by grace.*But if it is by grace, it is no longer on the basis of works; otherwise grace would no longer be grace.

What then?*Israel failed to obtain what it was seeking. The elect obtained it, but the rest*were hardened,*as it is written,

&#8220;God gave them a spirit of stupor,
****eyes that would not see
****and ears that would not hear,
down to this very day.&#8221;

And David says,

&#8220;Let their table become a snare and a trap,
****a stumbling block and a retribution for them;
let their eyes be darkened so that they cannot see,
****and bend their backs forever.&#8221;

Gentiles Grafted In

So I ask, did they stumble in order that they might fall? By no means! Rather through their trespass*salvation has come to the Gentiles, so as to make Israel jealous.*Now if their trespass means riches for the world, and if their failure means riches for the Gentiles, how much more will their full inclusion**mean!

Now I am speaking to you Gentiles. Inasmuch then as*I am an apostle to the Gentiles, I magnify my ministry*in order somehow to make my fellow Jews jealous, and*thus save some of them.*For if their rejection means*the reconciliation of the world, what will their acceptance mean but life from the dead?*If the dough offered as firstfruits is holy, so is the whole lump, and if the root is holy, so are the branches.

But if*some of the branches were broken off, and you,*although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root[c]*of the olive tree,*do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you.*Then you will say, &#8220;Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.&#8221;*That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you*stand fast through faith. So*do not become proud, but*fear.*For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you.*Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you,provided you continue in his kindness. Otherwise*you too will be cut off.*And*even they, if they do not continue in their unbelief, will be grafted in, for God has the power to graft them in again.*For if you were cut from what is by nature a wild olive tree, and grafted, contrary to nature, into a cultivated olive tree, how much more will these, the natural branches, be grafted back into their own olive tree.

The Mystery of Israel's Salvation

Lest you be wise in your own sight, I do not want you to be unaware of this mystery, brothers:[d]*a partial hardening has come upon Israel,until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.*And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written,

&#8220;The Deliverer will come*from Zion,
****he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;
&#8220;and this will be my*covenant with them
****when I take away their sins.&#8221;

As regards the gospel, they are enemies for your sake. But as regards election, they are*beloved for the sake of their forefathers.*For the gifts and*the calling of God are irrevocable.*For just as*you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience,*so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now[e]*receive mercy.For God*has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.

Oh, the depth of the riches and*wisdom and knowledge of God!*How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways!

&#8220;For*who has known the mind of the Lord,
****or*who has been his counselor?&#8221;
&#8220;Or*who has given a gift to him
****that he might be repaid?&#8221;

For*from him and through him and to him are all things.*To him be glory forever. Amen.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Romans+11&version=ESV



I interpret the language of Romans 11:26 to mean a remnant of Israel will be saved, Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.*


----------



## Shaarona

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> While there certainly is language in Romans about all Israel being saved, there is also language that clearly states Salvation requires belief in Jesus. It's hard to see how a Jewish person who dies never accepting Jesus as Messiah has Salvation. The only possibility is as I see it is concluding God saves after death. But the problem there is there is no theological basis to support this. When I have interpretation issues I look to Jesus first for an answer. Jesus very clearly says in John 3:16 that Salvation comes only through belief in Him. And that is what I believe to be true, that Salvation requires belief in Jesus.
> 
> In the Bible, the concept of a remnant appears in multiple places. Some Jews will be saved, those who accept Jesus as Messiah. That is perhaps what the Apostle Paul is addressing, the remnant of Jews who believe in Jesus. At least as long as we have life left in our bodies still, we potentially have opportunities left to give our lives to Jesus.



I wish you wouldn't go there. The Jews are the recipients of an earlier revelation.. God has a plan. .. and I for one will NOT judge their faith.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to find out what   LAWS AND RITUALS were  "CREATED BY THE
> LEVITES"          before going on   SHROOON----how about defining  "LEVITES"
> "SCHOOLS FOR PROPHETS"??     prophesy 101???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ten commandments??  Followed by all three of the monotheistic religions?  Other religions have similar laws. Laws common enough to all cultures that they can be used as a basis of secular law so all people will understand.
> 
> Roman law, roman church law that was imposed on most of the world during western conquest and acquisition?  Laws adapted from the Roman empire and Byzantine Empire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws and rituals proscribed by the Levites are not the ten commandments. Read them.
> 
> This was an identity issue after the Babylonian exile at the same time they were told to divorce foreign wives and abandon the children of those unions. Of course many Jewish men would NOT do so and that was the beginning of the first Diaspora.
Click to expand...



You are not only confused about  "LEVITES"-----you do not know the word  
PROSCRIBED---(try googing the definition)           You have alluded to 
an issue which one person    EZRA   decided would be  a good idea----
---to avoid marrying non jewish women and even to divorce the 
existing one   --------sheesh  YOU ARE DESPERATE        can you cite 
your sources regarding how that all panned out?     There was a  "DIASPORA"--
long before Ezra -------there is no question that jewish men married lots of 
non jewish women -------SO???        nothing new----RUTH---the grandmother of 
KING DAVID-----was not jewish.    You are confusing yourself with minor details
It is EZRA you imagine was   "THE LEVITES"???


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Romans 11
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The Remnant of Israel
> 
> I ask, then,*has God rejected his people? By no means! For*I myself am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham,[a]*a member of the tribe of Benjamin.*God has not rejected his people whom he*foreknew. Do you not know what the Scripture says of Elijah, how he appeals to God against Israel?*&#8220;Lord, they have killed your prophets, they have demolished your altars, and I alone am left, and they seek my life.&#8221;*But what is God's reply to him?*&#8220;I have kept for myself seven thousand men who have not bowed the knee to Baal.&#8221;*So too at the present time there is*a remnant, chosen by grace.*But if it is by grace, it is no longer on the basis of works; otherwise grace would no longer be grace.
> 
> What then?*Israel failed to obtain what it was seeking. The elect obtained it, but the rest*were hardened,*as it is written,
> 
> &#8220;God gave them a spirit of stupor,
> ****eyes that would not see
> ****and ears that would not hear,
> down to this very day.&#8221;
> 
> And David says,
> 
> &#8220;Let their table become a snare and a trap,
> ****a stumbling block and a retribution for them;
> let their eyes be darkened so that they cannot see,
> ****and bend their backs forever.&#8221;
> 
> Gentiles Grafted In
> 
> So I ask, did they stumble in order that they might fall? By no means! Rather through their trespass*salvation has come to the Gentiles, so as to make Israel jealous.*Now if their trespass means riches for the world, and if their failure means riches for the Gentiles, how much more will their full inclusion**mean!
> 
> Now I am speaking to you Gentiles. Inasmuch then as*I am an apostle to the Gentiles, I magnify my ministry*in order somehow to make my fellow Jews jealous, and*thus save some of them.*For if their rejection means*the reconciliation of the world, what will their acceptance mean but life from the dead?*If the dough offered as firstfruits is holy, so is the whole lump, and if the root is holy, so are the branches.
> 
> But if*some of the branches were broken off, and you,*although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root[c]*of the olive tree,*do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you.*Then you will say, &#8220;Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.&#8221;*That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you*stand fast through faith. So*do not become proud, but*fear.*For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you.*Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you,provided you continue in his kindness. Otherwise*you too will be cut off.*And*even they, if they do not continue in their unbelief, will be grafted in, for God has the power to graft them in again.*For if you were cut from what is by nature a wild olive tree, and grafted, contrary to nature, into a cultivated olive tree, how much more will these, the natural branches, be grafted back into their own olive tree.
> 
> The Mystery of Israel's Salvation
> 
> Lest you be wise in your own sight, I do not want you to be unaware of this mystery, brothers:[d]*a partial hardening has come upon Israel,until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.*And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written,
> 
> &#8220;The Deliverer will come*from Zion,
> ****he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;
> &#8220;and this will be my*covenant with them
> ****when I take away their sins.&#8221;
> 
> As regards the gospel, they are enemies for your sake. But as regards election, they are*beloved for the sake of their forefathers.*For the gifts and*the calling of God are irrevocable.*For just as*you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience,*so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now[e]*receive mercy.For God*has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.
> 
> Oh, the depth of the riches and*wisdom and knowledge of God!*How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways!
> 
> &#8220;For*who has known the mind of the Lord,
> ****or*who has been his counselor?&#8221;
> &#8220;Or*who has given a gift to him
> ****that he might be repaid?&#8221;
> 
> For*from him and through him and to him are all things.*To him be glory forever. Amen.
> 
> Romans 11 ESV - The Remnant of Israel - I ask, then, - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> I interpret the language of Romans 11:26 to mean a remnant of Israel will be saved, Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.*


*
I think you got hold of a spirit of stupor. I hate to tell you, but it won't wear off. So sad.*


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ten commandments??  Followed by all three of the monotheistic religions?  Other religions have similar laws. Laws common enough to all cultures that they can be used as a basis of secular law so all people will understand.
> 
> Roman law, roman church law that was imposed on most of the world during western conquest and acquisition?  Laws adapted from the Roman empire and Byzantine Empire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laws and rituals proscribed by the Levites are not the ten commandments. Read them.
> 
> This was an identity issue after the Babylonian exile at the same time they were told to divorce foreign wives and abandon the children of those unions. Of course many Jewish men would NOT do so and that was the beginning of the first Diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only confused about  "LEVITES"-----you do not know the word
> PROSCRIBED---(try googing the definition)           You have alluded to
> an issue which one person    EZRA   decided would be  a good idea----
> ---to avoid marrying non jewish women and even to divorce the
> existing one   --------sheesh  YOU ARE DESPERATE        can you cite
> your sources regarding how that all panned out?     There was a  "DIASPORA"--
> long before Ezra -------there is no question that jewish men married lots of
> non jewish women -------SO???        nothing new----RUTH---the grandmother of
> KING DAVID-----was not jewish.    You are confusing yourself with minor details
> It is EZRA you imagine was   "THE LEVITES"???
Click to expand...


Of course they married foreign women.. as did Abraham and Moses.. Ruth was a Moahbitess.

Are you freaked over a typo?


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> While there certainly is language in Romans about all Israel being saved, there is also language that clearly states Salvation requires belief in Jesus. It's hard to see how a Jewish person who dies never accepting Jesus as Messiah has Salvation. The only possibility is as I see it is concluding God saves after death. But the problem there is there is no theological basis to support this. When I have interpretation issues I look to Jesus first for an answer. Jesus very clearly says in John 3:16 that Salvation comes only through belief in Him. And that is what I believe to be true, that Salvation requires belief in Jesus.
> 
> In the Bible, the concept of a remnant appears in multiple places. Some Jews will be saved, those who accept Jesus as Messiah. That is perhaps what the Apostle Paul is addressing, the remnant of Jews who believe in Jesus. At least as long as we have life left in our bodies still, we potentially have opportunities left to give our lives to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you wouldn't go there. The Jews are the recipients of an earlier revelation.. God has a plan. .. and I for one will NOT judge their faith.
Click to expand...

Uh oh. You just made an enemy. Sherria will cast an evil eye upon you.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> While there certainly is language in Romans about all Israel being saved, there is also language that clearly states Salvation requires belief in Jesus. It's hard to see how a Jewish person who dies never accepting Jesus as Messiah has Salvation. The only possibility is as I see it is concluding God saves after death. But the problem there is there is no theological basis to support this. When I have interpretation issues I look to Jesus first for an answer. Jesus very clearly says in John 3:16 that Salvation comes only through belief in Him. And that is what I believe to be true, that Salvation requires belief in Jesus.
> 
> In the Bible, the concept of a remnant appears in multiple places. Some Jews will be saved, those who accept Jesus as Messiah. That is perhaps what the Apostle Paul is addressing, the remnant of Jews who believe in Jesus. At least as long as we have life left in our bodies still, we potentially have opportunities left to give our lives to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you wouldn't go there. The Jews are the recipients of an earlier revelation.. God has a plan. .. and I for one will NOT judge their faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. You just made an enemy. Sherria will cast an evil eye upon you.
Click to expand...



The authorship of   "ROMANS"   is unknown----some attribute it to 
PAUL-----who never met Jesus------Paul based his writings ----on 
DREAMS          Thus paul dreamt up-----a concept that one must 
"BELIEVE IN JESUS"     or be cast into hell forever.     The established 
Roman Catholic Church had a big problem with that one-----anyone 
interested should read   Dante's  DIVINE COMEDY-----poor Dante 
did the best he could and still came out with a    BIG MESS.    He so 
like VIRGIL      (a pagan all his life)     that he just did not know what 
to do with him for his  'after-life'


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you wouldn't go there. The Jews are the recipients of an earlier revelation.. God has a plan. .. and I for one will NOT judge their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. You just made an enemy. Sherria will cast an evil eye upon you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The authorship of   "ROMANS"   is unknown----some attribute it to
> PAUL-----who never met Jesus------Paul based his writings ----on
> DREAMS          Thus paul dreamt up-----a concept that one must
> "BELIEVE IN JESUS"     or be cast into hell forever.     The established
> Roman Catholic Church had a big problem with that one-----anyone
> interested should read   Dante's  DIVINE COMEDY-----poor Dante
> did the best he could and still came out with a    BIG MESS.    He so
> like VIRGIL      (a pagan all his life)     that he just did not know what
> to do with him for his  'after-life'
Click to expand...


I have read Dante's Divine Comedy... and I know that Paul never met Jesus... and I do not dismiss the Catholic Church or Judaism.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. You just made an enemy. Sherria will cast an evil eye upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorship of   "ROMANS"   is unknown----some attribute it to
> PAUL-----who never met Jesus------Paul based his writings ----on
> DREAMS          Thus paul dreamt up-----a concept that one must
> "BELIEVE IN JESUS"     or be cast into hell forever.     The established
> Roman Catholic Church had a big problem with that one-----anyone
> interested should read   Dante's  DIVINE COMEDY-----poor Dante
> did the best he could and still came out with a    BIG MESS.    He so
> like VIRGIL      (a pagan all his life)     that he just did not know what
> to do with him for his  'after-life'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read Dante's Divine Comedy... and I know that Paul never met Jesus... and I do not dismiss the Catholic Church or Judaism.
Click to expand...



good for you.     I do not dismiss the catholic church or judaism either----
I present them as they are------you do not       In order to understand  
"ROMANS"    it is important to have some concept of  "from whence it came"


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> While there certainly is language in Romans about all Israel being saved, there is also language that clearly states Salvation requires belief in Jesus. It's hard to see how a Jewish person who dies never accepting Jesus as Messiah has Salvation. The only possibility is as I see it is concluding God saves after death. But the problem there is there is no theological basis to support this. When I have interpretation issues I look to Jesus first for an answer. Jesus very clearly says in John 3:16 that Salvation comes only through belief in Him. And that is what I believe to be true, that Salvation requires belief in Jesus.
> 
> In the Bible, the concept of a remnant appears in multiple places. Some Jews will be saved, those who accept Jesus as Messiah. That is perhaps what the Apostle Paul is addressing, the remnant of Jews who believe in Jesus. At least as long as we have life left in our bodies still, we potentially have opportunities left to give our lives to Jesus.



God and the hebrews speak the same language, so to speak.  They go straight to god, they don't need and interpreter.  The idea of following the laws is to be closer to god, not commandments.  The more laws they abide to the more they move towards god.  If there are circumstances where they can't abide by the laws, god is understanding that the spirit still wanted to abide.  Like a scale, the heavier the good to bad is, the closer to how god wants the jews to live.


----------



## GISMYS

Those that deny that god's word "is" god's word have no way to know god other than god is.  Trying to deny god's eternal word has a very high cost!!! Beware!


----------



## irosie91

GISMYS said:


> Those that deny that god's word "is" god's word have no way to know god other than god is.  Trying to deny god's eternal word has a very high cost!!! Beware!



yeah.......ok        sure.........      I would never deny a single word of the 
RAMAYANA  or the  KAMA SUDTRA


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The laws and rituals proscribed by the Levites are not the ten commandments. Read them.
> 
> This was an identity issue after the Babylonian exile at the same time they were told to divorce foreign wives and abandon the children of those unions. Of course many Jewish men would NOT do so and that was the beginning of the first Diaspora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only confused about  "LEVITES"-----you do not know the word
> PROSCRIBED---(try googing the definition)           You have alluded to
> an issue which one person    EZRA   decided would be  a good idea----
> ---to avoid marrying non jewish women and even to divorce the
> existing one   --------sheesh  YOU ARE DESPERATE        can you cite
> your sources regarding how that all panned out?     There was a  "DIASPORA"--
> long before Ezra -------there is no question that jewish men married lots of
> non jewish women -------SO???        nothing new----RUTH---the grandmother of
> KING DAVID-----was not jewish.    You are confusing yourself with minor details
> It is EZRA you imagine was   "THE LEVITES"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they married foreign women.. as did Abraham and Moses.. Ruth was a Moahbitess.
> 
> Are you freaked over a typo?
Click to expand...


what TYPO?     it seems to me that you are freaked over some random recorded 
comment made by  EZRA------as though it ALTERED HISTORY -----you got that 
  LAWS CREATED BY LEVITES-----(this levite want to know)

for your interest-----the talmud is an interesting work----it is more like the complete 
minutes of  "THE MEETINGS OF THE SCHOLARS"     than an authored text------
just letting you know


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Worry about yourself and your fellow Zionists, you all are the ones making slanderous claims against Jesus here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All who continue in their disbelief in Jesus burn in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include the all Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, and Sikhs, as well as hundreds of millions of good Christians who don't believe in your warped version of Jesus and the New Testament?
> 
> Somehow I don't believe that, you Jihadist freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm not worried about myself Jihad Sherri.  I'm asking why aren't you asking all those other faiths to "accept Jesus or you'll go to hell"?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> While there certainly is language in Romans about all Israel being saved, there is also language that clearly states Salvation requires belief in Jesus. It's hard to see how a Jewish person who dies never accepting Jesus as Messiah has Salvation. The only possibility is as I see it is concluding God saves after death. But the problem there is there is no theological basis to support this. When I have interpretation issues I look to Jesus first for an answer. Jesus very clearly says in John 3:16 that Salvation comes only through belief in Him. And that is what I believe to be true, that Salvation requires belief in Jesus.
> 
> In the Bible, the concept of a remnant appears in multiple places. Some Jews will be saved, those who accept Jesus as Messiah. That is perhaps what the Apostle Paul is addressing, the remnant of Jews who believe in Jesus. At least as long as we have life left in our bodies still, we potentially have opportunities left to give our lives to Jesus.


So it's Israel being saved and not Palestine.  Then Jesus is a Israelite Jew and not a Palestinian.  

There, you just admitted yourself.  

And you don't need to describe the difference between Christianity and Judaism, we already know that to be a Christian you have to "accept Jesus".  To be a Muslim you have to "accept Mohammad" and so on, and so forth.  And you accepted Mohammad a long time ago.


----------



## toastman

I've asked her that many time, but never got an answer.

She'll never tell you that Palestinians go to hell if they don't believe in Jesus, only Zionists !


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Romans 11
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The Remnant of Israel
> 
> I ask, then,*has God rejected his people? By no means! For*I myself am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham,[a]*a member of the tribe of Benjamin.*God has not rejected his people whom he*foreknew. Do you not know what the Scripture says of Elijah, how he appeals to God against Israel?*&#8220;Lord, they have killed your prophets, they have demolished your altars, and I alone am left, and they seek my life.&#8221;*But what is God's reply to him?*&#8220;I have kept for myself seven thousand men who have not bowed the knee to Baal.&#8221;*So too at the present time there is*a remnant, chosen by grace.*But if it is by grace, it is no longer on the basis of works; otherwise grace would no longer be grace.
> 
> What then?*Israel failed to obtain what it was seeking. The elect obtained it, but the rest*were hardened,*as it is written,
> 
> &#8220;God gave them a spirit of stupor,
> ****eyes that would not see
> ****and ears that would not hear,
> down to this very day.&#8221;
> 
> And David says,
> 
> &#8220;Let their table become a snare and a trap,
> ****a stumbling block and a retribution for them;
> let their eyes be darkened so that they cannot see,
> ****and bend their backs forever.&#8221;
> 
> Gentiles Grafted In
> 
> So I ask, did they stumble in order that they might fall? By no means! Rather through their trespass*salvation has come to the Gentiles, so as to make Israel jealous.*Now if their trespass means riches for the world, and if their failure means riches for the Gentiles, how much more will their full inclusion**mean!
> 
> Now I am speaking to you Gentiles. Inasmuch then as*I am an apostle to the Gentiles, I magnify my ministry*in order somehow to make my fellow Jews jealous, and*thus save some of them.*For if their rejection means*the reconciliation of the world, what will their acceptance mean but life from the dead?*If the dough offered as firstfruits is holy, so is the whole lump, and if the root is holy, so are the branches.
> 
> But if*some of the branches were broken off, and you,*although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root[c]*of the olive tree,*do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you.*Then you will say, &#8220;Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.&#8221;*That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you*stand fast through faith. So*do not become proud, but*fear.*For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you.*Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you,provided you continue in his kindness. Otherwise*you too will be cut off.*And*even they, if they do not continue in their unbelief, will be grafted in, for God has the power to graft them in again.*For if you were cut from what is by nature a wild olive tree, and grafted, contrary to nature, into a cultivated olive tree, how much more will these, the natural branches, be grafted back into their own olive tree.
> 
> The Mystery of Israel's Salvation
> 
> Lest you be wise in your own sight, I do not want you to be unaware of this mystery, brothers:[d]*a partial hardening has come upon Israel,until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.*And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written,
> 
> &#8220;The Deliverer will come*from Zion,
> ****he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;
> &#8220;and this will be my*covenant with them
> ****when I take away their sins.&#8221;
> 
> As regards the gospel, they are enemies for your sake. But as regards election, they are*beloved for the sake of their forefathers.*For the gifts and*the calling of God are irrevocable.*For just as*you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience,*so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now[e]*receive mercy.For God*has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.
> 
> Oh, the depth of the riches and*wisdom and knowledge of God!*How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways!
> 
> &#8220;For*who has known the mind of the Lord,
> ****or*who has been his counselor?&#8221;
> &#8220;Or*who has given a gift to him
> ****that he might be repaid?&#8221;
> 
> For*from him and through him and to him are all things.*To him be glory forever. Amen.
> 
> Romans 11 ESV - The Remnant of Israel - I ask, then, - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> I interpret the language of Romans 11:26 to mean a remnant of Israel will be saved, Jews who accept Jesus as Messiah.*


*
Again Sherlock Holmes aka Jihad Sherri puts her hoof in her mouth and proves that Jesus the Messiah is Zionist and will re appear FROM ZION.  Note:  No Palestine mentioned in this saga of the salvation and Messiah.

The Deliverer will come*from Zion,
****he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
and this will be my*covenant with them
****when I take away their sins.

wow.  Just like the Zionist Old Testament said!*


----------



## Roudy

Here Jihad Sherri is caught in another lie about Jesus which will make her go to hell.  Her claim that "Jesus was a Palestinian that lived in Palestine".  

Here's what Jesus said about himself in the New Testament.  Can you understand English?

Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.

There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> I've asked her that many time, but never got an answer.
> 
> She'll never tell you that Palestinians go to hell if they don't believe in Jesus, only Zionists !


If Jesus was a Palestinian who lived in Palestine, then why does the Old and New Testaments (according to Jihad Sherri's own verse) say he's Israelite coming out of ZION.  Maybe it's UPS or Fedex that is coming out of Palestine, and she's got them confused with Jesus.  LOL

*The Deliverer will come*from Zion*,
****he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;
&#8220;and this will be my*covenant with them
****when I take away their sins.&#8221;


----------



## Roudy

So many references to Zion and Israel and Jews and Israelites in the Bible, and the FREAK still yaps about Jesus not being a Zionist.  

Jihad Sherri is a legend in her own mind.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They are not here slandering Jesus like you are.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about yourself and your fellow Zionists, you all are the ones making slanderous claims against Jesus here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include the all Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, and Sikhs, as well as hundreds of millions of good Christians who don't believe in your warped version of Jesus and the New Testament?
> 
> Somehow I don't believe that, you Jihadist freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about myself Jihad Sherri.  I'm asking why aren't you asking all those other faiths to "accept Jesus or you'll go to hell"?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The reference to a hill called Zion or a reference to  Jerusalem called Zion does not make Jesus a Zionist.

You simply are a very stupid person.

Did you get past the first grade even?




Roudy said:


> So many references to Zion and Israel and Jews and Israelites in the Bible, and the FREAK still yaps about Jesus not being a Zionist.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is a legend in her own mind.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He came and fulfilled all The Old Testament promises  and you reject Him as Messiah.




Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked her that many time, but never got an answer.
> 
> She'll never tell you that Palestinians go to hell if they don't believe in Jesus, only Zionists !
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus was a Palestinian who lived in Palestine, then why does the Old and New Testaments (according to Jihad Sherri's own verse) say he's Israelite coming out of ZION.  Maybe it's UPS or Fedex that is coming out of Palestine, and she's got them confused with Jesus.  LOL
> 
> *The Deliverer will come*from Zion*,
> ****he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> and this will be my*covenant with them
> ****when I take away their sins.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are not here slandering Jesus like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about yourself and your fellow Zionists, you all are the ones making slanderous claims against Jesus here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about myself Jihad Sherri.  I'm asking why aren't you asking all those other faiths to "accept Jesus or you'll go to hell"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


People are using their god given intellect to discuss and debate the facts.  You are misrepresenting the bible to support your own twisted hate. So it might seem to many that you are slandering the love and kindness of Jesus teachings.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The reference to a hill called Zion or a reference to  Jerusalem called Zion does not make Jesus a Zionist.
> 
> You simply are a very stupid person.
> 
> Did you get past the first grade even?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many references to Zion and Israel and Jews and Israelites in the Bible, and the FREAK still yaps about Jesus not being a Zionist.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is a legend in her own mind.  LOL
Click to expand...


try reading the book  sherri-----JESUS WENT   ***UP*** to Jerusalem to join his 
groupies  and  PREACH HIS BELIEFS   --------he went UP from Bethlehem-----which 
was down-----if he descended the GOLAN HEIGHTS to jerusalem or  from Safed---
he would STILL BE GOING  ***UP***        That is the code word for  JESUS IS 
A ZIONIST------The  WHORE  on the back of the seven headed monster----is 
the WHORE of babylon------not of tel aviv


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Conclusion

In*Romans 11:26, therefore, Paul is talking about the salvation of ethnic Israel, which would take place, not necessarily at some time in the future, but throughout the history of salvation. Thus, &#8220;all Israel&#8221; does not mean Judaism of the last days. Even if &#8220;all&#8221; meant &#8220;every,&#8221; Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time. This only reinforces the idea that*Romans 11:26*does not refer to political or geographical deliverance prior to Jesus&#8217; second coming but to spiritual salvation.

God has not rejected Israel forever (v. 2). He still loves them (v. 28) and is still committed to them (v. 29), as the conversion of the remnant demonstrates. But God does not want to save only the remnant. He wants to save &#8220;all Israel,&#8221; and He is more than able to do so, as long as they turn to Jesus. Provision has been made for this to happen. In a complete reversal of Old Testament expectations, Paul trusts that the great Gentile ingathering may incite the Jewish people to jealousy and thus bring them to salvation. If they come, says Paul, this will have a powerful impact on the Christian world itself comparable to &#8220;life from the dead&#8221; (v. 15, NIV).

The mystery of Israel&#8217;s salvation: A study of Romans 11:26

https://www.ministrymagazine.org/ar...f-israel’s-salvation:-a-study-of-romans-11:26


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have presented verse after verse that all state Salvation comes only from belief in Jesus as the Son of God. See John 3:16

One more time, I present you the Gospel of Jesus Christ.

Accept Him as Messiah or continue in your disbelief and reap the consequences. 




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not here slandering Jesus like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about myself Jihad Sherri.  I'm asking why aren't you asking all those other faiths to "accept Jesus or you'll go to hell"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are using their god given intellect to discuss and debate the facts.  You are misrepresenting the bible to support your own twisted hate. So it might seem to many that you are slandering the love and kindness of Jesus teachings.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More Zionist lies from the Zionist slanderer.



Roudy said:


> Here Jihad Sherri is caught in another lie about Jesus which will make her go to hell.  Her claim that "Jesus was a Palestinian that lived in Palestine".
> 
> Here's what Jesus said about himself in the New Testament.  Can you understand English?
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.


----------



## MJB12741

I don't think Jesus would be too pleased with Muslim Palestinians squatting on the land of his people.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Conclusion
> 
> In*Romans 11:26, therefore, Paul is talking about the salvation of ethnic Israel, which would take place, not necessarily at some time in the future, but throughout the history of salvation. Thus, all Israel does not mean Judaism of the last days. Even if all meant every, Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time. This only reinforces the idea that*Romans 11:26*does not refer to political or geographical deliverance prior to Jesus second coming but to spiritual salvation.
> 
> God has not rejected Israel forever (v. 2). He still loves them (v. 28) and is still committed to them (v. 29), as the conversion of the remnant demonstrates. But God does not want to save only the remnant. He wants to save all Israel, and He is more than able to do so, as long as they turn to Jesus. Provision has been made for this to happen. In a complete reversal of Old Testament expectations, Paul trusts that the great Gentile ingathering may incite the Jewish people to jealousy and thus bring them to salvation. If they come, says Paul, this will have a powerful impact on the Christian world itself comparable to life from the dead (v. 15, NIV).
> 
> The mystery of Israels salvation: A study of Romans 11:26
> 
> https://www.ministrymagazine.org/ar...f-israel’s-salvation:-a-study-of-romans-11:26




>>Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time.<<

So now you are a mind reader of some death for 2000 years??

Give it a rest!  Paul taught his own form of Christianity, not that of the apostles or of Jesus' brother James, from Jerusalem.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> In*Romans 11:26, therefore, Paul is talking about the salvation of ethnic Israel, which would take place, not necessarily at some time in the future, but throughout the history of salvation. Thus, all Israel does not mean Judaism of the last days. Even if all meant every, Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time. This only reinforces the idea that*Romans 11:26*does not refer to political or geographical deliverance prior to Jesus second coming but to spiritual salvation.
> 
> God has not rejected Israel forever (v. 2). He still loves them (v. 28) and is still committed to them (v. 29), as the conversion of the remnant demonstrates. But God does not want to save only the remnant. He wants to save all Israel, and He is more than able to do so, as long as they turn to Jesus. Provision has been made for this to happen. In a complete reversal of Old Testament expectations, Paul trusts that the great Gentile ingathering may incite the Jewish people to jealousy and thus bring them to salvation. If they come, says Paul, this will have a powerful impact on the Christian world itself comparable to life from the dead (v. 15, NIV).
> 
> The mystery of Israels salvation: A study of Romans 11:26
> 
> https://www.ministrymagazine.org/ar...f-israel’s-salvation:-a-study-of-romans-11:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time.<<
> 
> So now you are a mind reader of some death for 2000 years??
> 
> Give it a rest!  Paul taught his own form of Christianity, not that of the apostles or of Jesus' brother James, from Jerusalem.
Click to expand...



Paul was a very practical person------He tried to create a "NEW WORLD"  based 
on jewish ethics-------he failed miserably


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube


We know Jesus lived in Palestine because of Herodotus

I have repeatedly provided this explanation for how we know the land was called Palestine over and over .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This article, read in its entirety , cleared things up for me.

What the Apostle Paul is addressing is Jews being saved from the beginning to the end, he is speaking of the complete history of Salvation. Before Jesus, Salvation was the old covenant and belief in the Messiah to come. With Jesus coming, Salvation is through belief in Him, for Jew and Gentile, and the time we have for Salvation is our lives or when Jesus returns, if His return comes before our physical lives end.

This is as far as Salvation reaches , that I can find certainty in from the Gospel of Jesus.

I will simply add I would not be surprised to learn one day that our God's capacity to save was broader then this even. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> In*Romans 11:26, therefore, Paul is talking about the salvation of ethnic Israel, which would take place, not necessarily at some time in the future, but throughout the history of salvation. Thus, all Israel does not mean Judaism of the last days. Even if all meant every, Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time. This only reinforces the idea that*Romans 11:26*does not refer to political or geographical deliverance prior to Jesus second coming but to spiritual salvation.
> 
> God has not rejected Israel forever (v. 2). He still loves them (v. 28) and is still committed to them (v. 29), as the conversion of the remnant demonstrates. But God does not want to save only the remnant. He wants to save all Israel, and He is more than able to do so, as long as they turn to Jesus. Provision has been made for this to happen. In a complete reversal of Old Testament expectations, Paul trusts that the great Gentile ingathering may incite the Jewish people to jealousy and thus bring them to salvation. If they come, says Paul, this will have a powerful impact on the Christian world itself comparable to life from the dead (v. 15, NIV).
> 
> The mystery of Israels salvation: A study of Romans 11:26
> 
> https://www.ministrymagazine.org/ar...f-israel’s-salvation:-a-study-of-romans-11:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>Paul could hardly be thinking only of the fraction of the Jews who would be alive at the end of time.<<
> 
> So now you are a mind reader of some death for 2000 years??
> 
> Give it a rest!  Paul taught his own form of Christianity, not that of the apostles or of Jesus' brother James, from Jerusalem.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More Zionist lies from the Zionist slanderer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jihad Sherri is caught in another lie about Jesus which will make her go to hell.  Her claim that "Jesus was a Palestinian that lived in Palestine".
> 
> Here's what Jesus said about himself in the New Testament.  Can you understand English?
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.
Click to expand...

Oh, so Roudy is a liar because he quotes the first verse of Romans 11? I'm beginning to question your sanity. Read the damn verse, Heide, and then comment.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And from references of Greek writers, we know the boundaries of the land called Palestine varied and sometimes even included Syria. The land was sometimes called Syria as well or Syria Palestina .
We see an illustration of Palestine being called Syria in Matthew.


----------



## MHunterB

So, how many times is the word 'Christian' used IN THE GOSPELS???


----------



## MHunterB

All the sherrliar's yipping about how *she* believes, she *believes*, she BELIEVES is not going to touch one single person outside her own filthy skin.  It sure hasn't touched the one INside any........


----------



## Roudy

*Conclusion:
Jihad Sherri slanders and LIES about Jesus when she claims him to be a Palestinian from Palestine when Jesus himself says who he is in the New Testament in Romans 11:

"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." 

Da witch is goin' ta HELL.  *


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> All the sherrliar's yipping about how *she* believes, she *believes*, she BELIEVES is not going to touch one single person outside her own filthy skin.  It sure hasn't touched the one INside any........


LOL The only thing "it" believes is Jew hatred. 

Very Jesus-like behavior. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> "..._Paul was a very practical person------He tried to create a 'NEW WORLD' based on jewish ethics-------he failed miserably_"


I'm not sure that I agree with this one; at least not completely.

As I understand it, from my own amateur-caliber historical reading over the years...

The sketchy information we have about Saul (Paul) of Tarsus leads us to believe that he quite probably was, indeed, a practical person, prior to his 'vision-experience' on the way to Damascus.

After that, it would seem that his 'practicality' was largely sublimated in favor of the zeal of the freshly converted.

Practical people do not seek to build new worlds amongst populations foreign to one's belief system; i.e., generally speaking, practical people do not make good missionaries, nor martyrs.

But, consider - in a very real sense, Saul (Paul) was wildly successful, beyond his own wildest dreams, in defining and disseminating a new belief-system built upon the old.

In short, he found a way to introduce Jewish monotheism and its attendant morality and philosophy to the rest of the world in a dramatically modified form...

That modified form incorporated much philosophy and content and ceremonial from other belief systems extant amongst the peoples of the Mediterranean Basin in order to make it palatable and marketable and sustainable to those legions of prospective converts, while retaining strong links to its Spiritual Mothership - Judaism.

The tensions and conflicts that have manifested between Christianity and Judaism throughout the centuries are as much attributable to similarities and claims of precedence between the two belief-systems as they are due to differences; and have no bearing upon the truth of such origins and relationships and symmetries.

If Jesus was the person who launched the new belief system, it was Paul who gave it substantive form and clarity and guidance and who steered it in a direction designed to achieve a broad acceptance.

Discounting for a moment the divinity-status of either man...

In a very real sense, Saul (Paul) was every bit as important to the spread of Christianity as Jesus was, and the impact of Paul's work seems to have exceeded the impact of his fellow Church Fathers (other disciples or apostles).


----------



## Roudy

Now she calls Jesus himself a liar, just because he didn't utter the word "palestinian" when referring to who he is. Did he or didn't He call himself an Israelite?  

Romans 11: 

I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an *Israelite*, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.


*The Israelites* (&#1489;&#1504;&#1497; &#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500;, Standard: Bnai Yisra&#702;el; Tiberian: Bnai Yi&#347;r&#257;&#702;&#275;l; ISO 259-3 (Arabic: &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; Bani Isra'il): Bnai Yi&#347;ra&#702;el, translated as: "Children of Israel" or "Sons of Israel") were a Semitic Hebrew-speaking people of the Ancient Near East, who inhabited part of the Land of Canaan during the tribal and monarchic periods (15th to 6th centuries BCE), later evolving into the Jews and Samaritans, inhabiting the territories of Judea and Galilee, and Samaria respectively. In modern Hebrew usage, an Israelite is, broadly speaking, a lay member of the Jewish ethnoreligious group, as opposed to the priestly orders of Kohanim and Levites.
The word "Israelite" comes from Greek &#921;&#963;&#961;&#945;&#951;&#955;&#943;&#964;&#949;&#962;[citation needed] and derives from the Biblical Hebrew word "Yisrael"(&#1497;&#1460;&#1513;&#1456;&#1474;&#1512;&#1464;&#1488;&#1461;&#1500.[citation needed] The name Israel first appears c. 1209 BCE, in an inscription of the Egyptian pharaoh Merneptah. The inscription is very brief and says simply: "Israel is laid waste and his seed is not". The Hebrew Bible etymologizes the name as from yisra "to prevail over" or "to struggle/wrestle with", and el, "God, the divine".  The eponymous biblical patriarch of the Israelites is Jacob, who wrestled with God who gave him a blessing and renamed him "Israel" because he had "striven with God and with men, and have prevailed". (Genesis 32:24-32) According to the Hebrew Bible, Israelites are the "chosen people" of God. The name Hebrews is sometimes used synonymously with "Israelites".

The biblical term "Israelites" (also the "Twelve Tribes" or "Children of Israel") means both the direct descendants of the patriarch Jacob (Israel) as well as the historical populations of the United Kingdom of Israel and Judah.[3] For the post-exilic period, beginning in the 5th century BCE, the remnants of the Israelite tribes came to be referred to as Jews (tribes of Judah, Simeon, Benjamin and partially Levi), named for the kingdom of Judah. This change is explicit in the Book of Esther (4th century BCE). On the other hand, Samaritans (tribes of Menasseh, Ephraim and partially Benjamin and Levi) became named for Samaria. It replaced the title Children of Israel.

The Greek term Jew historically refers to a member of the tribe of Judah, which formed the nucleus of the kingdom of Judah. The term Hebrew has Eber as an eponymous biblical patriarch. It is used synonymously with "Israelites", or as an ethnolinguistic term for historical speakers of the Hebrew language in general.
Ancient times

Biblical Israelites

Tribes of Israel

The Tribes
Reuben
Simeon
Levi
Judah
Dan
Naphtali
Gad
Asher
Issachar
Zebulun
Joseph
Manasseh
Ephraim
Benjamin


The Israelite story begins with some of the culture heroes of the Jewish people, the Patriarchs.
The Torah traces the Israelites to the patriarch Jacob, grandson of Abraham, who was renamed Israel after a mysterious incident in which he wrestles all night with God or an angel. Jacob's twelve sons (in order of birth), Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Dan, Naphtali, Gad, Asher, Issachar, Zebulun, Joseph and Benjamin, become the ancestors of twelve tribes, with the exception of Joseph, whose two sons Mannasseh and Ephraim, who were adopted by Jacob, become tribal eponyms (Genesis 48).

The mothers of Jacob's sons are:
Leah: Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Issachar, Zebulun
Rachel: Joseph, Benjamin
Bilhah (Rachel's maid): Dan, Naphtali
Zilpah (Leah's maid): Gad, Asher (Genesis 35:22&#8211;26)

Jacob and his sons are forced by famine to go down into Egypt. When they arrive they and their families are 70 in number, but within four generations they have increased to 600,000 men of fighting age, and the Pharaoh of Egypt, alarmed, first enslaves them and then orders the death of all male Hebrew children. The god of Israel reveals his name to Moses, a Hebrew of the line of Levi; Moses leads the Israelites out of bondage and into the desert, where God gives them their laws and the Israelites agree to become his people. Nevertheless, the Israelites lack complete faith in God, and the generation which left Egypt is not permitted to enter the Promised Land. Those events are memorialized in the Jewish and Samaritan holiday of Passover, as well as the Jewish holiday of Shavuot.


----------



## MHunterB

Words are only labels.  The presence or absence of a specific label does NOT categorically deny or confirm the presence or absence of a specific concept or idea.

Example:  The word 'corn'.  We can find any number of medieval English manuscripts which contain this word.  And yet we know for a certainty that 'corn' is a New World plant like tomatoes, potatoes and pumpkin.   

The answer to this apparent anachronism lies in the fact that 'corn' actually meant something more like 'grain' to medieval English speakers - ANY grain.  This is reflected in the use of 'Indian corn' , ie  the grain grown by the 'Indians'.

Another example of 'labels':  there's a lovely little scene in 'Ivanhoe' where Wamba the "fool" discourses on the fact that when it's in the field suckling from its mother, a young bovine is the Saxon (ie English) 'calf' - but when served on a platter in the feast hall, it has become Norman 'veal'(ie, French).....He offers several like examples.  

 Well, initially 'stool' and 'chair' described the same single object one sat upon - but as the Anglo/Norman society in England was generally solidly segregated by class - eventually the English 'stool' was used only for the backless more humble furniture, while the French 'chair' was reserved for something with a back (and cushions!).....

So we can see from this short side trip, it's hardly without precedent or odd that different groups of people would refer to the same content (a land, an idea) by different labels/names.

There is no one True TRUTH in these situations.  That is a silly presumption on the part of a few ignorant prideful individuals.

Whatever else may be said of the Land where David ruled, Solomon built the Temple, and Jesus walked, it is *not* part of Greece.  So there's no real reason to call it by a label slapped on by Herodotus - especially if that label was also used to cover parts of Syria!


----------



## Roudy

Scary Sherri, you can run all you want, but you can't hide. 

According to the overwhelming evidence readily available, JESUS WAS INDEED A ZIONIST ISRAELITE JEW!


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies from the Zionist slanderer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jihad Sherri is caught in another lie about Jesus which will make her go to hell.  Her claim that "Jesus was a Palestinian that lived in Palestine".
> 
> Here's what Jesus said about himself in the New Testament.  Can you understand English?
> 
> Romans 11: I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.
> 
> There goes Jihad Sherri's Jesus was a Palestinian" myth down the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so Roudy is a liar because he quotes the first verse of Romans 11? I'm beginning to question your sanity. Read the damn verse, Heide, and then comment.
Click to expand...

Heidi? Now that's a very Jewish name. 

 I told you Jihad Sherri is a secret Mossad agent placed here to make Zionists look good!


----------



## MHunterB

That last post makes no sense - nor does it answer ANY of the questions.  I think Shaarona is using some terms incorrectly as well......



Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to find out what   LAWS AND RITUALS were  "CREATED BY THE
> LEVITES"          before going on   SHROOON----how about defining  "LEVITES"
> "SCHOOLS FOR PROPHETS"??     prophesy 101???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ten commandments??  Followed by all three of the monotheistic religions?  Other religions have similar laws. Laws common enough to all cultures that they can be used as a basis of secular law so all people will understand.
> 
> Roman law, roman church law that was imposed on most of the world during western conquest and acquisition?  Laws adapted from the Roman empire and Byzantine Empire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws and rituals proscribed by the Levites are not the ten commandments. Read them.
> 
> This was an identity issue after the Babylonian exile at the same time they were told to divorce foreign wives and abandon the children of those unions. Of course many Jewish men would NOT do so and that was the beginning of the first Diaspora.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> We know Jesus lived in Palestine because of Herodotus
> 
> I have repeatedly provided this explanation for how we know the land was called Palestine over and over .



OMG!!!!!

&#966;&#953;&#955;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#945;&#943;&#959;&#962;  =  Philistine

You are referencing an english translation, not the greek, so they changed the world and now you have it wrong.

Use your head!!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube


Zionists slander Jesus and Herodotus and me too in this thread.

They just keep on proving there is no Truth in a Zionist.





Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies from the Zionist slanderer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Roudy is a liar because he quotes the first verse of Romans 11? I'm beginning to question your sanity. Read the damn verse, Heide, and then comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heidi? Now that's a very Jewish name.
> 
> I told you Jihad Sherri is a secret Mossad agent placed here to make Zionists look good!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 4

King James Version (KJV)

Then was Jesus led up of the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted of the devil.

And when he had fasted forty days and forty nights, he was afterward an hungred.

And when the tempter came to him, he said, If thou be the Son of God, command that these stones be made bread.

But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.

Then the devil taketh him up into the holy city, and setteth him on a pinnacle of the temple,

And saith unto him, If thou be the Son of God, cast thyself down: for it is written, He shall give his angels charge concerning thee: and in their hands they shall bear thee up, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone.

Jesus said unto him, It is written again, Thou shalt not tempt the Lord thy God.

Again, the devil taketh him up into an exceeding high mountain, and sheweth him all the kingdoms of the world, and the glory of them;

And saith unto him, All these things will I give thee, if thou wilt fall down and worship me.

Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.

Then the devil leaveth him, and, behold, angels came and ministered unto him.

Now when Jesus had heard that John was cast into prison, he departed into Galilee;

And leaving Nazareth, he came and dwelt in Capernaum, which is upon the sea coast, in the borders of Zabulon and Nephthalim:

That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying,

The land of Zabulon, and the land of Nephthalim, by the way of the sea, beyond Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles;

The people which sat in darkness saw great light; and to them which sat in the region and shadow of death light is sprung up.

From that time Jesus began to preach, and to say, Repent: for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.

And Jesus, walking by the sea of Galilee, saw two brethren, Simon called Peter, and Andrew his brother, casting a net into the sea: for they were fishers.

And he saith unto them, Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.

And they straightway left their nets, and followed him.

And going on from thence, he saw other two brethren, James the son of Zebedee, and John his brother, in a ship with Zebedee their father, mending their nets; and he called them.

And they immediately left the ship and their father, and followed him.

And Jesus went about all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues, and preaching the gospel of the kingdom, and healing all manner of sickness and all manner of disease among the people.

And his fame went throughout all Syria: and they brought unto him all sick people that were taken with divers diseases and torments, and those which were possessed with devils, and those which were lunatick, and those that had the palsy; and he healed them.

And there followed him great multitudes of people from Galilee, and from Decapolis, and from Jerusalem, and from Judaea, and from beyond Jordan.

Matthew 4 KJV - Then was Jesus led up of the Spirit - Bible Gateway

Palestine is referred to as Syria in  these verses.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He wrote "Palestine" in multiple places in his writings 2460 years ago. 

Deal with it, Zionist.

Truth shall always be there exposing the lies of Zionists.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> We know Jesus lived in Palestine because of Herodotus
> 
> I have repeatedly provided this explanation for how we know the land was called Palestine over and over .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!
> 
> &#966;&#953;&#955;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#945;&#943;&#959;&#962;  =  Philistine
> 
> You are referencing an english translation, not the greek, so they changed the world and now you have it wrong.
> 
> Use your head!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Zionists slander Jesus and Herodotus and me too in this thread.
> 
> They just keep on proving there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Roudy is a liar because he quotes the first verse of Romans 11? I'm beginning to question your sanity. Read the damn verse, Heide, and then comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi? Now that's a very Jewish name.
> 
> I told you Jihad Sherri is a secret Mossad agent placed here to make Zionists look good!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are the only one slandering education and common sense.

You are showing a modern english translation not the greek.

&#966;&#953;&#955;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#945;&#943;&#959;&#962; = Philistine

&#928;&#945;&#955;&#945;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#943;&#957;&#951;  = Palestine

I understand not many on these boards speak greek but they should be able to find a translation program and then find a text in old greek.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I think Jesus is not pleased that you slander His name and reject Him as Messiah.




MJB12741 said:


> I don't think Jesus would be too pleased with Muslim Palestinians squatting on the land of his people.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Impossible to slander education, did you get past the first grade?

And keep.on lying, like a lying Zionist filled with deceit and lies cannot help but do.

I previously posted every place Herodotus wrote of Palestine and exactly where he used the word Palestine and provided the link to his writings. 

Herodotus was not the only one who wrote about Palestine, so did Aristotle and Josephus and Plutarch and others.






aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Zionists slander Jesus and Herodotus and me too in this thread.
> 
> They just keep on proving there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi? Now that's a very Jewish name.
> 
> I told you Jihad Sherri is a secret Mossad agent placed here to make Zionists look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the only one slandering education and common sense.
> 
> You are showing a modern english translation not the greek.
> 
> &#966;&#953;&#955;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#945;&#943;&#959;&#962; = Philistine
> 
> &#928;&#945;&#955;&#945;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#943;&#957;&#951;  = Palestine
> 
> I understand not many on these boards speak greek but they should be able to find a translation program and then find a text in old greek.
Click to expand...


----------



## abu afak

Anything Munnerfreak?
I'll expect you at Rosh Hashanah services next year to Celebrate AS Jesus DID.

`Was Jesus a Jew?



> "...So, let&#8217;s consider these three questions:
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically?
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously?
> And then finally, *if Jesus was a Jew, why don&#8217;t Christians follow Judaism?*
> 
> Was Jesus a Jew ethnically, or was his mother a Jew? Jesus clearly identified with the Jews of His day, His physical people and tribe, and their Religion (although correcting its errors).. God purposely sent Him to Judah: &#8220;He came to His own [Judah], and His own [Judah] did not receive Him. But as many [Jews] as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name... (John 1:11-12 NKJV), and *He clearly said, "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; We [Jews] know what We [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews&#8221; (John 4:22).*
> 
> The very first verse of the New Testament clearly proclaims the Jewish ethnicity of Jesus. &#8220;The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham&#8221; (Matthew 1:1). It is evident from passages like Hebrews 7:14, &#8220;For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah,&#8221; that *Jesus descended from the tribe of Judah, from which we get the name &#8220;Jew.&#8221;* And what about Mary, the mother of Jesus? In the genealogy in Luke chapter 3, we see clearly that Mary was a direct descendant of King David which gave Jesus the legal right to ascend the Jewish throne as well as establishing without any doubt that Jesus was a Jew ethnically.
> 
> Was Jesus an observant Jew religiously? Both of Jesus' parents had &#8220;done everything required by the Law of the Lord&#8221; (Luke 2:39). His aunt and uncle, Zechariah and Elizabeth, were also Torah-observant Jews (Luke 1:6), so we can see that probably the whole family took their Jewish faith very seriously.
> 
> In the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5&#8211;7), *Jesus continually affirmed the authority of the Torah and the Prophets* (Matthew 5:17) even in the Kingdom of Heaven (Matthew 5:19-20). He regularly attended synagogue (Luke 4:16), and His teaching was respected by the other Jews of His day (Luke 4:15). He taught in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem (Luke 21:37), and if He were not a Jew, His going into that part of the Temple would simply not have been allowed (Acts 21:28-30).
> 
> Jesus also displayed the outward signs of being an observant Jew.
> He wore tzitzit (tassles) on His clothing (Luke 8:43; Matthew 14:36) to serve as a reminder of the commandments (Numbers 15:37-39).
> *He observed Passover* (John 2:13) and went up to Jerusalem (Deuteronomy 16:16) on this very important Jewish pilgrimage feast day. *He observed Succoth,* or the feast of tabernacles (John 7:2, 10) and went up to Jerusalem (John 7:14) as required in the Torah.
> *He also observed Hanukah*, the festival of lights (John 10:22) and probably *Rosh Hashanah, *the feast of trumpets (John 5:1), going up to Jerusalem on both those occasions as well, even though it isn't commanded in the Torah.
> 
> Clearly, *Jesus identified Himself as a Jew (John 4:22) and as King of the Jews (Mark 15:2).
> From His birth to His last Passover Seder (Luke 22:14-15), Jesus lived as an Observant Jew."..."*
> .


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think Jesus is not pleased that you slander His name and reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jesus would be too pleased with Muslim Palestinians squatting on the land of his people.
Click to expand...


Jesus was not pleased with hostile romans in his land, why would he be pleased with arabs preventing jews from praying either at the wall or on the mount itself.

250,000 jews were put to the roman crosses.  What do you thing he would think about jews being put to hamas rocket fire and other attacks?  Arabs waging was on the jews for the last century?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The first clear use of the term Palestine to refer to the entire area between Phoenicia and Egypt was in 5th century BC*Ancient Greece.[8]*Herodotus*wrote of a 'district of Syria, called*Palaistinê" in*The Histories, the first historical work clearly defining the region, which included the*Judean mountains*and the*Jordan Rift Valley.[9][10][11][12]*and formed part of the 5th Persian*satrapy(&#957;&#959;&#956;&#972;&#962.[13]*Approximately a century later,*Aristotle*used a similar definition in*Meteorology, writing "Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake (&#955;&#943;&#956;&#957;&#951 in Palestine, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them," understood by scholars to be a reference to the*Dead Sea.[14]*Later writers such as*Polemon, and*Pausanias*also used the term to refer to the same region. This usage was followed by Roman writers such as*Ovid,*Tibullus,*Pomponius Mela,*Pliny the Elder,[15]*Statius, as well as Roman-era Greek writers such as*Plutarch,*Dio Chrysostom*and Roman-era Judean writers such as*Philo of Alexandria[16]*and*Josephus.[17]*Other writers, such as*Strabo, a prominent Roman-era Greek geographer, referred to the region as*Coele-Syria*around 10&#8211;20 CE.[18][19]*The term was first used to denote an official province of the Roman Empire in c.135 CE, when the*Roman authorities, following the suppression of the*Bar Kokhba Revolt, combinedIudaea Province*with*Galilee*and other surrounding cities such as*Ashkelon*to form "Syria Palaestina" (Syria Palaestina), There is*circumstantial evidence*linking*Hadrian*with the name change,[20]*although the precise date is not certain,[20]*and the interpretation of some scholars that the name change may have been intended "to complete the dissociation with Judaea"[21][22]is disputed.[23]

Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was displeased with Jews who rejected Him as Messiah, Jews just like you, He told them hell awaits them for their disbelief .

Continue in your disbelief and hell.awaits you. 





QUOTE=aris2chat;8469231]





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think Jesus is not pleased that you slander His name and reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jesus would be too pleased with Muslim Palestinians squatting on the land of his people.
Click to expand...


Jesus was not pleased with hostile romans in his land, why would he be pleased with arabs preventing jews from praying either at the wall or on the mount itself.

250,000 jews were put to the roman crosses.  What do you thing he would think about jews being put to hamas rocket fire and other attacks?  Arabs waging was on the jews for the last century?[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.

So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lament over Jerusalem

&#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *He wrote "Palestine" in multiple places in his writings 2460 years ago.*


*Irsael was written about 3244 Years ago, about 800 years Before 'paleshtein'.*

allaboutarchaeology.org
Biblical Archaeology
Biblical Archaeology



> "*The Merneptah Stele* (also known as the *Israel Stele*) is an upright stone slab measuring over seven feet tall that contains carved hieroglyphic text dating to approximately* 1230 BC.* The Egyptian stele describes the military victories of Pharaoh Merneptah and includes the *earliest mention of "Israel" outside the Bible.* Although the specific battles covered by the stele are not included in the Bible, the stele establishes Extra-Biblical Evidence that the Israelites were already living as a people in ancient Canaan by 1230 BC.
> 
> In addition to the Stele, a large wall picture was discovered in the great *Karnak Temple of Luxor* (ancient Thebes), which shows *battle scenes between the Egyptians and Israelites*. These scenes have also been attributed to Pharaoh Merneptah and date to *approximately 1209 BC.* The Karnak Temple also contains records of Pharaoh Shishak'smilitary victories about 280 years later. Specifically, the *Shishak Relief* depicts Egypt's victory over King Rehoboam in about *925 BC*, when Solomon's Temple in Judah was plundered...."
> 
> Outside Egypt, we also discover a Wealth of evidence for the early Israelites. The *Moabite Stone (Mesha Stele)* is a three-foot stone slab discovered near Dibon, East of the Dead Sea, that describes the reign of Mesha, King of Moab, around *850 BC. *According to Genesis 19, the Moabites were neighbors of the Israelites. The stele covers victories by King Omri and Ahab of Israel against Moab, and Mesha's later victories on behalf of Moab against King Ahab's descendants..... *The Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser* is a seven-foot, four-sided pillar of basalt that describes the victories of King Shalmaneser III of Assyria. Dated to about* 841 BC*, the Obelisk was discovered in the ancient palace of Nimrud and shows *Israel's King Jehu* kneeling before the Assyrian king in humble tribute...."
> 
> The House of David and Solomon's Temple
> 
> Biblical archaeology covering ancient Israeli kings and culture received a huge lift in 1994 when archaeologists discovered a stone inscription at the ancient city of Dan, which refers to the "House of David." *The House of David Inscription (Tel Dan Inscription)* is important because it's the first ancient reference to King David outside the Bible. Specifically, the stone is a victory pillar of a King in Damascus dated about 250 years after David's reign, which mentions a *"king of Israel"* (probably Joram, son of Ahab) and a king of the "House of David" (probably Ahaziah of Judah).
> 
> Another important find is the* House of Yahweh Ostracon, *which is a pottery shard dated to about *800 BC* that contains a written receipt for a donation of silver shekels to Solomon's Temple. Written approximately 130 years after the completion of the Temple, this appears to be the earliest mention of Solomon's Temple outside the Bible...



The Merneptah Stele, 1230 BC


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> *So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God*.


Is there a psychiatrist in the house?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Condemnation to hell for those who continue in disbelief of Jesus.

John 3*(English Standard Version)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway_


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.



WTF did I just read?????????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So what?





abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He wrote "Palestine" in multiple places in his writings 2460 years ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Irsael was written about 3244 Years ago*
> 
> allaboutarchaeology.org
> Biblical Archaeology
> Biblical Archaeology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*The Merneptah Stele* (also known as the *Israel Stele*) is an upright stone slab measuring over seven feet tall that contains carved hieroglyphic text dating to approximately* 1230 BC.* The Egyptian stele describes the military victories of Pharaoh Merneptah and includes the *earliest mention of "Israel" outside the Bible.* Although the specific battles covered by the stele are not included in the Bible, the stele establishes Extra-Biblical Evidence that the Israelites were already living as a people in ancient Canaan by 1230 BC.
> 
> In addition to the Stele, a large wall picture was discovered in the great *Karnak Temple of Luxor* (ancient Thebes), which shows *battle scenes between the Egyptians and Israelites*. These scenes have also been attributed to Pharaoh Merneptah and date to *approximately 1209 BC.* The Karnak Temple also contains records of Pharaoh Shishak'smilitary victories about 280 years later. Specifically, the *Shishak Relief* depicts Egypt's victory over King Rehoboam in about *925 BC*, when Solomon's Temple in Judah was plundered...."
> 
> Outside Egypt, we also discover a Wealth of evidence for the early Israelites. The *Moabite Stone (Mesha Stele)* is a three-foot stone slab discovered near Dibon, East of the Dead Sea, that describes the reign of Mesha, King of Moab, around *850 BC. *According to Genesis 19, the Moabites were neighbors of the Israelites. The stele covers victories by King Omri and Ahab of Israel against Moab, and Mesha's later victories on behalf of Moab against King Ahab's descendants..... *The Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser* is a seven-foot, four-sided pillar of basalt that describes the victories of King Shalmaneser III of Assyria. Dated to about* 841 BC*, the Obelisk was discovered in the ancient palace of Nimrud and shows *Israel's King Jehu* kneeling before the Assyrian king in humble tribute...."
> 
> The House of David and Solomon's Temple
> 
> Biblical archaeology covering ancient Israeli kings and culture received a huge lift in 1994 when archaeologists discovered a stone inscription at the ancient city of Dan, which refers to the "House of David." *The House of David Inscription (Tel Dan Inscription)* is important because it's the first ancient reference to King David outside the Bible. Specifically, the stone is a victory pillar of a King in Damascus dated about 250 years after David's reign, which mentions a *"king of Israel"* (probably Joram, son of Ahab) and a king of the "House of David" (probably Ahaziah of Judah).
> 
> Another important find is the* House of Yahweh Ostracon, *which is a pottery shard dated to about *800 BC* that contains a written receipt for a donation of silver shekels to Solomon's Temple. Written approximately 130 years after the completion of the Temple, this appears to be the earliest mention of Solomon's Temple outside the Bible...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Merneptah Stele, 1230 BC
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was displeased with Jews who rejected Him as Messiah, Jews just like you, He told them hell awaits them for their disbelief .
> 
> Continue in your disbelief and hell.awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=aris2chat;8469231]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jesus is not pleased that you slander His name and reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Jesus would be too pleased with Muslim Palestinians squatting on the land of his people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was not pleased with hostile romans in his land, why would he be pleased with arabs preventing jews from praying either at the wall or on the mount itself.
> 
> 250,000 jews were put to the roman crosses.  What do you thing he would think about jews being put to hamas rocket fire and other attacks?  Arabs waging was on the jews for the last century?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Jesus is also displeased with liars. Speaking of liars, I have a life off this board and haven't been able to read a lot of posts. Did you happen to explain the bald faced lie you were caught in?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just read?????????
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You should stop your lies and stop displeasing Jesus post haste.

I am not the one slandering Jesus and telling lies here.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was displeased with Jews who rejected Him as Messiah, Jews just like you, He told them hell awaits them for their disbelief .
> 
> Continue in your disbelief and hell.awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=aris2chat;8469231]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jesus is not pleased that you slander His name and reject Him as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not pleased with hostile romans in his land, why would he be pleased with arabs preventing jews from praying either at the wall or on the mount itself.
> 
> 250,000 jews were put to the roman crosses.  What do you thing he would think about jews being put to hamas rocket fire and other attacks?  Arabs waging was on the jews for the last century?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jesus is also displeased with liars. Speaking of liars, I have a life off this board and haven't been able to read a lot of posts. Did you happen to explain the bald faced lie you were caught in?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You should stop your lies and stop displeasing Jesus post haste.
> 
> I am not the one slandering Jesus and telling lies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was displeased with Jews who rejected Him as Messiah, Jews just like you, He told them hell awaits them for their disbelief .
> 
> Continue in your disbelief and hell.awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=aris2chat;8469231]
> 
> Jesus was not pleased with hostile romans in his land, why would he be pleased with arabs preventing jews from praying either at the wall or on the mount itself.
> 
> 250,000 jews were put to the roman crosses.  What do you thing he would think about jews being put to hamas rocket fire and other attacks?  Arabs waging was on the jews for the last century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus is also displeased with liars. Speaking of liars, I have a life off this board and haven't been able to read a lot of posts. Did you happen to explain the bald faced lie you were caught in?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

So you are claiming again that you didn't say that Sharon is hell? I'll bring the post up again to refresh your memory. Satanic liar.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am not the judge of any man.

But I have a mind to think and reason with and I do not believe Ariel Sharon died believing in Jesus. If that is the case, as I expect it is, I do believe he is in hell right now.

Now, what we call this is believing the words of Jesus and setting forth the consequences of what he says.

No lies here.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Condemnation to hell for those who continue in disbelief of Jesus.
> 
> John 3*(English Standard Version)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but *whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.**And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway_


_
*Were those the words of Jesus himself, or the words of a well-meaning and fallible apostle, written much later?*_


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lament over Jerusalem
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just read?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Does she not understand he is talking about temple corruption because of Roman appointments?

blah blah blah ...... she does go on with no real comprehension of what she claims to be reading and quoting.

Her parents shook her too hard as a toddler??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.



Jews don't have a dante hell.  That is reserved for evil christians.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not the judge of any man.
> 
> But I have a mind to think and reason with and I do not believe Ariel Sharon died believing in Jesus. If that is the case, as I expect it is, I do believe he is in hell right now.
> 
> Now, what we call this is believing the words of Jesus and setting forth the consequences of what he says.
> 
> No lies here.



Mrs. Sherri had the pitchfork that Mr. Lucifer gave her as a present for Christmas right besides her computer when she typed the above.  Poor Jesus, I think he would barf if he could read Mrs. Sherri's posts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words are in red at link. That's all of what is below except said Jesus.

3:10-21 -*"So you are a teacher of Israel,"*said Jesus,*"and you do not recognise such things? I assure you that we are talking about something we really know and we are witnessing to something we have actually observed, yet men like you will not accept our evidence. Yet if I have spoken to you about things which happen on this earth and you will not believe me, what chance is there that you will believe me if I tell you about what happens in Heaven? No one has ever been up to Heaven except the Son of Man who came down from Heaven. The Son of Man must be lifted above the heads of men - as Moses lifted up that serpent in the desert - so that any man who believes in him may have eternal life. For God loved the world so much that he gave his only Son, so that every one who believes in him shall not be lost, but should have eternal life. You must understand that God has not sent his Son into the world to pass sentence upon it, but to save it - through him. Any man who believes in him is not judged at all. It is the one who will not believe who stands already condemned, because he will not believe in the character of God's only Son. This is the judgment - that light has entered the world and men have preferred darkness to light because their deeds are evil. Anybody who does wrong hates the light and keeps away from it, for fear his deeds may be exposed. But anybody who is living by the truth will come to the light to make it plain that all he has done has been done through God."


Johns gospel - Jesus words in red


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.


Serving up a judgmental opinion is an exercise in judging.

Claiming that you do not judge - and then being caught serving-up a judgmental opinion - renders the claim eligible for labeling as a lie.

Or so it seems to this observer.

Bloodrock can help to sort through that upon his return.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus words are in red at link. That's all of what is below except said Jesus.
> 
> 3:10-21 -*"So you are a teacher of Israel,"*said Jesus,*"and you do not recognise such things? I assure you that we are talking about something we really know and we are witnessing to something we have actually observed, yet men like you will not accept our evidence. Yet if I have spoken to you about things which happen on this earth and you will not believe me, what chance is there that you will believe me if I tell you about what happens in Heaven? No one has ever been up to Heaven except the Son of Man who came down from Heaven. The Son of Man must be lifted above the heads of men - as Moses lifted up that serpent in the desert - so that any man who believes in him may have eternal life. For God loved the world so much that he gave his only Son, so that every one who believes in him shall not be lost, but should have eternal life. You must understand that God has not sent his Son into the world to pass sentence upon it, but to save it - through him. Any man who believes in him is not judged at all. It is the one who will not believe who stands already condemned, because he will not believe in the character of God's only Son. This is the judgment - that light has entered the world and men have preferred darkness to light because their deeds are evil. Anybody who does wrong hates the light and keeps away from it, for fear his deeds may be exposed. But anybody who is living by the truth will come to the light to make it plain that all he has done has been done through God."
> 
> 
> Johns gospel - Jesus words in red



He is speaking to Nicodemus

The wind bloweth where it will, and thou hearest the voice thereof, but knowest not whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A much bigger problem for you is rejecting Jesus as Messiah. 



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the judge of any man.
> 
> But I have a mind to think and reason with and I do not believe Ariel Sharon died believing in Jesus. If that is the case, as I expect it is, I do believe he is in hell right now.
> 
> Now, what we call this is believing the words of Jesus and setting forth the consequences of what he says.
> 
> No lies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri had the pitchfork that Mr. Lucifer gave her as a present for Christmas right besides her computer when she typed the above.  Poor Jesus, I think he would barf if he could read Mrs. Sherri's posts.
Click to expand...


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He wrote "Palestine" in multiple places in his writings 2460 years ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Irsael was written about 3244 Years ago*
> 
> allaboutarchaeology.org
> Biblical Archaeology
> Biblical Archaeology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*The Merneptah Stele* (also known as the *Israel Stele*) is an upright stone slab measuring over seven feet tall that contains carved hieroglyphic text dating to approximately* 1230 BC.* The Egyptian stele describes the military victories of Pharaoh Merneptah and includes the *earliest mention of "Israel" outside the Bible.* Although the specific battles covered by the stele are not included in the Bible, the stele establishes Extra-Biblical Evidence that the Israelites were already living as a people in ancient Canaan by 1230 BC.
> 
> In addition to the Stele, a large wall picture was discovered in the great *Karnak Temple of Luxor* (ancient Thebes), which shows *battle scenes between the Egyptians and Israelites*. These scenes have also been attributed to Pharaoh Merneptah and date to *approximately 1209 BC.* The Karnak Temple also contains records of Pharaoh Shishak'smilitary victories about 280 years later. Specifically, the *Shishak Relief* depicts Egypt's victory over King Rehoboam in about *925 BC*, when Solomon's Temple in Judah was plundered...."
> 
> Outside Egypt, we also discover a Wealth of evidence for the early Israelites. The *Moabite Stone (Mesha Stele)* is a three-foot stone slab discovered near Dibon, East of the Dead Sea, that describes the reign of Mesha, King of Moab, around *850 BC. *According to Genesis 19, the Moabites were neighbors of the Israelites. The stele covers victories by King Omri and Ahab of Israel against Moab, and Mesha's later victories on behalf of Moab against King Ahab's descendants..... *The Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser* is a seven-foot, four-sided pillar of basalt that describes the victories of King Shalmaneser III of Assyria. Dated to about* 841 BC*, the Obelisk was discovered in the ancient palace of Nimrud and shows *Israel's King Jehu* kneeling before the Assyrian king in humble tribute...."
> 
> The House of David and Solomon's Temple
> 
> Biblical archaeology covering ancient Israeli kings and culture received a huge lift in 1994 when archaeologists discovered a stone inscription at the ancient city of Dan, which refers to the "House of David." *The House of David Inscription (Tel Dan Inscription)* is important because it's the first ancient reference to King David outside the Bible. Specifically, the stone is a victory pillar of a King in Damascus dated about 250 years after David's reign, which mentions a *"king of Israel"* (probably Joram, son of Ahab) and a king of the "House of David" (probably Ahaziah of Judah).
> 
> Another important find is the* House of Yahweh Ostracon, *which is a pottery shard dated to about *800 BC* that contains a written receipt for a donation of silver shekels to Solomon's Temple. Written approximately 130 years after the completion of the Temple, this appears to be the earliest mention of Solomon's Temple outside the Bible...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Merneptah Stele, 1230 BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The "what" is:
1. ISRAEL (JEWISH Israel) Pre-dates the general Name 'palestein' by 800 Years. 
2. The name means nothing without knowing who lived there.
Arabs didn't arrive until Mohammed-the-pirate lit a fire under their Larcenous asses in the 7th c AD, and they raped and pillaged for a thousand miles in every direction.  Of course, most 'palestinkians' are Recent immigrants from other arab and non-arab lands in any case.
3. ergo, Today's Palestinkians have about as much to do with "Herodotus" as you do with telling the truth. Zero.
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And your point is?



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus words are in red at link. That's all of what is below except said Jesus.
> 
> 3:10-21 -*"So you are a teacher of Israel,"*said Jesus,*"and you do not recognise such things? I assure you that we are talking about something we really know and we are witnessing to something we have actually observed, yet men like you will not accept our evidence. Yet if I have spoken to you about things which happen on this earth and you will not believe me, what chance is there that you will believe me if I tell you about what happens in Heaven? No one has ever been up to Heaven except the Son of Man who came down from Heaven. The Son of Man must be lifted above the heads of men - as Moses lifted up that serpent in the desert - so that any man who believes in him may have eternal life. For God loved the world so much that he gave his only Son, so that every one who believes in him shall not be lost, but should have eternal life. You must understand that God has not sent his Son into the world to pass sentence upon it, but to save it - through him. Any man who believes in him is not judged at all. It is the one who will not believe who stands already condemned, because he will not believe in the character of God's only Son. This is the judgment - that light has entered the world and men have preferred darkness to light because their deeds are evil. Anybody who does wrong hates the light and keeps away from it, for fear his deeds may be exposed. But anybody who is living by the truth will come to the light to make it plain that all he has done has been done through God."
> 
> 
> Johns gospel - Jesus words in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is speaking to Nicodemus
> 
> The wind bloweth where it will, and thou hearest the voice thereof, but knowest not whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just read?????????
Click to expand...

Now, maybe the lunatic can tell us why most Muslim countries are backwards ass barbarian shitholes of corruption, oppression, and terror, while Israel prospers and gets stronger every day.  LOL


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *God judges , that is what I said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go readers. Proof positive that Satanic Sherri is a liar! She claimed she only said God judges but you can clearly see SHE said Sharon is in hell. Not only that, but she actually THANKED GOD FOR KILLING HIM!!!!!! Jesus is SO proud of Satanic Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did she thank God for killing him, she celebrated and thought it was funny that he died. Christian my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers will note that Satanic Sherri was accused of judging Sharon and condemning him to hell. She denied this and said "God judges, that is what I said". As you can clearly see in the bold print, this is a bald faced lie. Judge for yourself, fellow readers. If she lied about this, how can you believe anything she says? She has been asked multiple times to explain her lie but refuses and deflects by calling me the liar. Judge for yourself readers.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Dealing with embassies and funeral arrangements is almost pleasant by compassion 
There is something useful in Sherri's posts after all.


----------



## Roudy

Yet, Jihad Sherri continues slandering and lying about Jesus when she claims him to be a Palestinian from Palestine. When Jesus himself says who he is in the New Testament in Romans 11:

*"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." *

So, how come Jesus didn't call himself a Paleshitian?  LOL


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just read?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, maybe the lunatic can tell us why most Muslim countries are backwards ass barbarian shitholes of corruption, oppression, and terror, while Israel prospers and gets stronger every day.  LOL
Click to expand...


Listen, the big issue here since we know she is mentally sick is why someone in her community doesn't suggest her going to a large city near her town and finding a psychiatrist or psychologist who can finally help her.  I think all the readers are aware that no sane person sits in her home day after day around the clock on the Internet.  In a way it is sad that a life is being wasted because of getting no help for mental problems.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.



Opinions are like assholes...everybody has one. Your lie was claiming you didn't say that Sharon was in hell. You said "God judges, that is what I said", you lying imp of Satan.


----------



## Roudy

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Irsael was written about 3244 Years ago*
> 
> allaboutarchaeology.org
> Biblical Archaeology
> Biblical Archaeology
> 
> 
> 
> The Merneptah Stele, 1230 BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "what" is:
> 1. ISRAEL (JEWISH Israel) Pre-dates the general Name 'palestein' by 800 Years.
> 2. The name means nothing without knowing who lived there.
> Arabs didn't arrive until Mohammed-the-pirate lit a fire under their Larcenous asses in the 7th c AD, and they raped and pillaged for a thousand miles in every direction.  Of course, most 'palestinkians' are Recent immigrants from other arab and non-arab lands in any case.
> 3. ergo, Today's Palestinkians have about as much to do with "Herodotus" as you do with telling the truth. Zero.
> `
Click to expand...

And to add to that, Herodotus was talking about the coastal region of Philistine, having nothing to do with Judeah which is not coastal at all.  The witch is using a common Muslim tactic, using the similarities between these two words as though they are the same.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I suggest you consider giving your life to Jesus and praying to God for answers to all your questions.

Your assumptions are not my assumptions and your questions are not my questions. 




Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus very clearly says He is not with Jews until they accept Him as Messiah and Lord.
> 
> So, I expect the rocket attacks that mostly fall on open land and hurt noone are allowed by God because of Israels continuing  disobedience to God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just read?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, maybe the lunatic can tell us why most Muslim countries are backwards ass barbarian shitholes of corruption, oppression, and terror, while Israel prospers and gets stronger every day.  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is Jesus who speaks about condemnation for  disbelief in Him. 

Why do you keep rejecting Jesus words?




Bloodrock44 said:


> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!



What Satanic Sherri claims she said: *God judges, that is what I said.*

What Satanic Sherri actually said: Sharon is in hell right now

Still think his death is funny Satanic Sherri? Still celebrating? Still thanking God for killing him? 

I ask the readers, is this the example of a true Christian?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You obviously have no idea what God's judgment is.



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Serving up a judgmental opinion is an exercise in judging.
> 
> Claiming that you do not judge - and then being caught serving-up a judgmental opinion - renders the claim eligible for labeling as a lie.
> 
> Or so it seems to this observer.
> 
> Bloodrock can help to sort through that upon his return.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe Sharon is in hell.

So what?

God judges him, not me.

I did not send him to hell.

As Jesus says, disbelief in Him sends us to hell.



Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Satanic Sherri claims she said: *God judges, that is what I said.*
> 
> What Satanic Sherri actually said: Sharon is in hell right now
> 
> Still think his death is funny Satanic Sherri? Still celebrating? Still thanking God for killing him?
> 
> I ask the readers, is this the example of a true Christian?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who is claiming Ariel Sharon believed in Jesus as Messiah?


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You obviously have no idea what God's judgment is.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Serving up a judgmental opinion is an exercise in judging.
> 
> Claiming that you do not judge - and then being caught serving-up a judgmental opinion - renders the claim eligible for labeling as a lie.
> 
> Or so it seems to this observer.
> 
> Bloodrock can help to sort through that upon his return.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You and your twisted colon viewpoint is not it


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is Jesus who speaks about condemnation for  disbelief in Him.
> 
> Why do you keep rejecting Jesus words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!
Click to expand...


Once again, Satanic Sherri, and how many times do I need to tell you, I have accepted every word Jesus uttered. You are the one who distorts, lies and changes scripture to serve your demented purpose. Let remind you of the sins you're committing. You lie, blaspheme, condemn, judge and bear false witness just to mention a few. If you think you are ready to stand before God on judgment day...well, good luck with that.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe Sharon is in hell.
> 
> So what?
> 
> God judges Him, not me.
> 
> I did not send him to hell.
> 
> As Jesus says, disbelief in Him sends us to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Satanic Sherri claims she said: *God judges, that is what I said.*
> 
> What Satanic Sherri actually said: Sharon is in hell right now
> 
> Still think his death is funny Satanic Sherri? Still celebrating? Still thanking God for killing him?
> 
> I ask the readers, is this the example of a true Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So what? You lied when you denied saying Sharon was in hell. You are not squirming out of this you lying imp of Satan. Admit you lied and ask Jesus to forgive you. You'll feel much better.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe Sharon is in hell.
> 
> So what?
> 
> *God judges Him, not me.*
> 
> I did not send him to hell.
> 
> As Jesus says, disbelief in Him sends us to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Satanic Sherri claims she said: *God judges, that is what I said.*
> 
> What Satanic Sherri actually said: Sharon is in hell right now
> 
> Still think his death is funny Satanic Sherri? Still celebrating? Still thanking God for killing him?
> 
> I ask the readers, is this the example of a true Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dayim...another lie! You did judge him. YOU said he is in hell right now. That's judging. You are damaged goods, Satanic Sherri. How can anyone believe anything you say when they can clearly see you tell so many lies?


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri sure tries hard to fool us about Jesus & his love for his people of Zion.


----------



## MHunterB

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri sure tries hard to fool us about Jesus & his love for his people of Zion.



It seems as though she wants to drive people *away* from Jesus......  almost like she wants to keep him all to herself.  Kinda reminds me of that schmuck Benny Hinn burbling about 'the consummation of the celestial marriage' - you'd never have imagined the topic was something spiritual.

'Scuse me - gotta go disinfect my mind's eye from that memory  (((((shudder!)))))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I said God judged him, not me.

My saying he is in hell is not judging him, stop lying, Satan.

I am still saying that.

No lies.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Sharon is in hell.
> 
> So what?
> 
> God judges Him, not me.
> 
> I did not send him to hell.
> 
> As Jesus says, disbelief in Him sends us to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Satanic Sherri claims she said: *God judges, that is what I said.*
> 
> What Satanic Sherri actually said: Sharon is in hell right now
> 
> Still think his death is funny Satanic Sherri? Still celebrating? Still thanking God for killing him?
> 
> I ask the readers, is this the example of a true Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? You lied when you denied saying Sharon was in hell. You are not squirming out of this you lying imp of Satan. Admit you lied and ask Jesus to forgive you. You'll feel much better.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

His people are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Him.

The more accurate statement is perhaps the children of God are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Him. 




MJB12741 said:


> Sherri sure tries hard to fool us about Jesus & his love for his people of Zion.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> His people are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri sure tries hard to fool us about Jesus & his love for his people of Zion.
Click to expand...


ALLpeople are god's people.

unfortunately even you (though you might have a short stay in a hot spot on the way)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As I keep repeating judgment is for God.

But Jesus says we actually are condemned by our disbelief in Him.

So, I conclude Sharon is in hell because I don't think he died believing in Jesus. 




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have no idea what God's judgment is.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serving up a judgmental opinion is an exercise in judging.
> 
> Claiming that you do not judge - and then being caught serving-up a judgmental opinion - renders the claim eligible for labeling as a lie.
> 
> Or so it seems to this observer.
> 
> Bloodrock can help to sort through that upon his return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your twisted colon viewpoint is not it
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Question: "Are we all God's children, or only Christians?"

Answer:The Bible is clear that all people are God&#8217;s creation (Colossians 1:16), and that God loves the entire world (John 3:16), but only those who are born again are children of God (John 1:12;11:52;Romans 8:16;1 John 3:1-10).

In Scripture, the lost are never referred to as children of God.Ephesians 2:3tells us that before we were saved we were &#8220;by nature objects of wrath.&#8221;Romans 9:8says that &#8220;it is not the natural children who are God's children, but it is the children of the promise who are regarded as Abraham's offspring.&#8221; Instead of being born as God&#8217;s children, we are born in sin, which separates us from God and aligns us with Satan as God&#8217;s enemy (James 4:4;1 John 3:8). Jesus said, &#8220;If God were your Father, you would love me, for I came from God and now am here. I have not come on my own; but he sent me&#8221; (John 8:42). Then a few verses later inJohn 8:44, Jesus told the Pharisees that they &#8220;belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father's desire.&#8221; The fact that those who are not saved are not children of God is also seen in1 John 3 &#8220;This is how we know who the children of God are and who the children of the devil are: Anyone who does not do what is right is not a child of God; nor is anyone who does not love his brother.&#8221;


Read more:Are we all God's children, or only Christians?

Are we all God's children, or only Christians?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here are Jesus words about the people in Jerusalem.

Lament over Jerusalem

&#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> His people are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Him.
> 
> The more accurate statement is perhaps the children of God are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri sure tries hard to fool us about Jesus & his love for his people of Zion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I said God judged him, not me.
> 
> My saying he is in hell is not judging him, stop lying, Satan.
> 
> I am still saying that.
> 
> No lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Sharon is in hell.
> 
> So what?
> 
> God judges Him, not me.
> 
> I did not send him to hell.
> 
> As Jesus says, disbelief in Him sends us to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? You lied when you denied saying Sharon was in hell. You are not squirming out of this you lying imp of Satan. Admit you lied and ask Jesus to forgive you. You'll feel much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The readers can see your own words. They know a bald faced lie when they see one.

You have been trapped by what you said, ensnared by the words of your mouth. Proverbs 6:2

By your words you will be justified, by your words you will be condemned. Jesus in Matthew 12:37

Admit your sin of lying and repent you fucking heathen


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As I keep repeating judgment is for God.
> 
> But Jesus says we actually are condemned by our disbelief in Him.
> 
> So, I conclude Sharon is in hell because I don't think he died believing in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have no idea what God's judgment is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your twisted colon viewpoint is not it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


stop playing god and condemning people or passing judgement


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

One more time,  God judges people, not me.

I am not God, I have no capacity to send people to hell.

But I know, because Jesus says it, that people who die not believing in Jesus go to hell.

Sharon did not believe in Jesus so I know he is in hell.

I am not responsible for the man's killing or his disbelief in Jesus.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said God judged him, not me.
> 
> My saying he is in hell is not judging him, stop lying, Satan.
> 
> I am still saying that.
> 
> No lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? You lied when you denied saying Sharon was in hell. You are not squirming out of this you lying imp of Satan. Admit you lied and ask Jesus to forgive you. You'll feel much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers can see your own words. They know a bald faced lie when they see one.
> 
> You have been trapped by what you said, ensnared by the words of your mouth. Proverbs 6:2
> 
> By your words you will be justified, by your words you will be condemned. Jesus in Matthew 12:37
> 
> Admit your sin of lying and repent you fucking heathen
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are the one lying.

God judges men.

Saying someone is in hell is not a judgment of God. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I keep repeating judgment is for God.
> 
> But Jesus says we actually are condemned by our disbelief in Him.
> 
> So, I conclude Sharon is in hell because I don't think he died believing in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your twisted colon viewpoint is not it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop playing god and condemning people or passing judgement
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

The sherriturdsucker is just upset because she *can't* send anyone to Hell - *or* keep them out of it.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are the one lying.  God judges men.  Saying someone is in hell is not a judgment of God.



That's EXACTLY the point:  you making such statements isn't reality.   It's just you presuming to know of matters which you cannot possibly know.  Basically, it's you asserting that someone else was not in a state of grace - which is something that NO HUMAN can ever know about themselves or another.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies from the Zionist slanderer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Roudy is a liar because he quotes the first verse of Romans 11? I'm beginning to question your sanity. Read the damn verse, Heide, and then comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heidi? Now that's a very Jewish name.
> 
> I told you Jihad Sherri is a secret Mossad agent placed here to make Zionists look good!
Click to expand...

In this case, the German word Heide mean heathen or pagan. It also means heath. My son was born in Heidenheim/Brenz; Home of the heathen on the river Brenz.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One more time,  God judges people, not me.
> 
> I am not God, I have no capacity to send people to hell.
> 
> But I know, because Jesus says it, that people who die not believing in Jesus go to hell.
> 
> Sharon did not believe in Jesus so I know he is in hell.
> 
> I am not responsible for the man's killing or his disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said God judged him, not me.
> 
> My saying he is in hell is not judging him, stop lying, Satan.
> 
> I am still saying that.
> 
> No lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can see your own words. They know a bald faced lie when they see one.
> 
> You have been trapped by what you said, ensnared by the words of your mouth. Proverbs 6:2
> 
> By your words you will be justified, by your words you will be condemned. Jesus in Matthew 12:37
> 
> Admit your sin of lying and repent you fucking heathen
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


One more time. You have no way of knowing if he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment and yet you still are making a judgment by condemning him to hell and then you lie and say you are not judging. The sad thing is that you probably really believe this in your own twisted mind. You truly are an imp of Satan.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Roudy is a liar because he quotes the first verse of Romans 11? I'm beginning to question your sanity. Read the damn verse, Heide, and then comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi? Now that's a very Jewish name.
> 
> I told you Jihad Sherri is a secret Mossad agent placed here to make Zionists look good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the German word Heide mean heathen or pagan. It also means heath. My son was born in Heidenheim/Brenz; Home of the heathen on the river Brenz.
Click to expand...


What a coincidence. My nephew was born in Heidenheim an der Brenz!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God judges.

I think Sharon is in hell.

I expect he is not alone.

Shall  you be as angry if I was  to say I expect Adolph Hitler is there too?

Or do you believe he is in Heaven?




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time,  God judges people, not me.
> 
> I am not God, I have no capacity to send people to hell.
> 
> But I know, because Jesus says it, that people who die not believing in Jesus go to hell.
> 
> Sharon did not believe in Jesus so I know he is in hell.
> 
> I am not responsible for the man's killing or his disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can see your own words. They know a bald faced lie when they see one.
> 
> You have been trapped by what you said, ensnared by the words of your mouth. Proverbs 6:2
> 
> By your words you will be justified, by your words you will be condemned. Jesus in Matthew 12:37
> 
> Admit your sin of lying and repent you fucking heathen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time. You have no way of knowing if he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment and yet you still are making a judgment by condemning him to hell and then you lie and say you are not judging. The sad thing is that you probably really believe this in your own twisted mind. You truly are an imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God judges.
> 
> I think Sharon is in hell.
> 
> I expect he is not alone.
> 
> Shall  you be as angry if I was  to say I expect Adolph Hitler is there too?
> 
> Or do you believe he is in Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time,  God judges people, not me.
> 
> I am not God, I have no capacity to send people to hell.
> 
> But I know, because Jesus says it, that people who die not believing in Jesus go to hell.
> 
> Sharon did not believe in Jesus so I know he is in hell.
> 
> I am not responsible for the man's killing or his disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time. You have no way of knowing if he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment and yet you still are making a judgment by condemning him to hell and then you lie and say you are not judging. The sad thing is that you probably really believe this in your own twisted mind. You truly are an imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Whatever. Say hi for me to Hitler and Sharon when you get there.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God judges.
> 
> I think Sharon is in hell.
> 
> I expect he is not alone.
> 
> Shall  you be as angry if I was  to say I expect Adolph Hitler is there too?
> 
> Or do you believe he is in Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time,  God judges people, not me.
> 
> I am not God, I have no capacity to send people to hell.
> 
> But I know, because Jesus says it, that people who die not believing in Jesus go to hell.
> 
> Sharon did not believe in Jesus so I know he is in hell.
> 
> I am not responsible for the man's killing or his disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time. You have no way of knowing if he accepted Jesus in his last waking moment and yet you still are making a judgment by condemning him to hell and then you lie and say you are not judging. The sad thing is that you probably really believe this in your own twisted mind. You truly are an imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think many of us have a good idea where you are going, Mrs. Sherri.  Remember to dress lightly as it is supposed to be really, really hot down there.  Say, maybe Mrs. Sherri will have the Ayatollah Khomeini greet her down there, and perhaps she has learned enough Farsi from that Iranian gang with whom she hangs out that she will be able to converse with him.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I suggest you consider giving your life to Jesus and praying to God for answers to all your questions.
> 
> Your assumptions are not my assumptions and your questions are not my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just read?????????
> 
> 
> 
> Now, maybe the lunatic can tell us why most Muslim countries are backwards ass barbarian shitholes of corruption, oppression, and terror, while Israel prospers and gets stronger every day.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I suggest you answer the questions instead of trying to make people become Christians. 

If you're such a great believer grab your Bible and hit the streets and start preaching to the public.  Of course this you will never go up  and ask the same from those Hell-bound Muslims that you are so close to, probably because they might smash our head in.  

What a fucking phony baloney hypocrite. LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You obviously have no idea what God's judgment is.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Sharon is in hell is me expressing my opinion, there is no lie in having an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Serving up a judgmental opinion is an exercise in judging.
> 
> Claiming that you do not judge - and then being caught serving-up a judgmental opinion - renders the claim eligible for labeling as a lie.
> 
> Or so it seems to this observer.
> 
> Bloodrock can help to sort through that upon his return.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Neither do you.  Instead you lie about Jesus being a Palestinian from Palestine, when Jesus calls himself an Israelite, by his words: 

Romans 11:

*"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." *

Which begs the question. Wy would someone lie and blaspheme about their own "God"?  Unless of course, the person posting ain't a Christian to begin with. 

Palestine Shmalestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am avoiding answering no questions that relate to the thread topic here, which is a lying Zionist claim that Jesus is a Zionist.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you consider giving your life to Jesus and praying to God for answers to all your questions.
> 
> Your assumptions are not my assumptions and your questions are not my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, maybe the lunatic can tell us why most Muslim countries are backwards ass barbarian shitholes of corruption, oppression, and terror, while Israel prospers and gets stronger every day.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you answer the questions instead of trying to make people become Christians.
> 
> If you're such a great believer grab your Bible and hit the streets and start preaching to the public.  Of course this you will never go up  and ask the same from those Hell-bound Muslims that you are so close to, probably because they might smash our head in.
> 
> What a fucking phony baloney hypocrite. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus lived in a land known as Palestine.

This is true no matter how many times you lie and deny it.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have no idea what God's judgment is.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serving up a judgmental opinion is an exercise in judging.
> 
> Claiming that you do not judge - and then being caught serving-up a judgmental opinion - renders the claim eligible for labeling as a lie.
> 
> Or so it seems to this observer.
> 
> Bloodrock can help to sort through that upon his return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you.  Instead you lie about Jesus being a Palestinian from Palestine, when Jesus himself calls himself an Israelite.
> 
> Romans 11:
> 
> *"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." *
> 
> Palestine shmalestine.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Whatever Jesus was, as defined by his ethnicity or the geography of where He lived, He is not and never was a Zionist.


----------



## Bloodrock44

In my opinion even Jesus is a Zionist. Good night Sherri. Some of us have a life off the board. Wish I could stay up and converse with the 3rd shift Sherri. I hear he's friendlier. 2nd shift Sherri needs to learn English though.


----------



## aris2chat

>>Jesus lived in a land known as Palestine.

This is true no matter how many times you lie and deny it.
<<

No, it was not named palestine by the romans till over 50 years after his death.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Satanic Sherri claims she said: *God judges, that is what I said.*
> 
> What Satanic Sherri actually said: Sharon is in hell right now
> 
> Still think his death is funny Satanic Sherri? Still celebrating? Still thanking God for killing him?
> 
> I ask the readers, is this the example of a true Christian?
Click to expand...

Its an example of an imposter who acts like a Christian.  But actually doesn't care one little bit about Jesus or Christianity.  Everybody knows its two to three Muslims working that filthy screen name24 / 7   posting crap.  And acting Christian is one of many tricks Muslims will employ. Ineffective and old.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> >>Jesus lived in a land known as Palestine.
> 
> This is true no matter how many times you lie and deny it.
> <<
> 
> No, it was not named palestine by the romans till over 50 years after his death.


Jihad Sherri may have failed history, but she was an honor student at Nation of a islam University of Stupidity.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> In my opinion even Jesus is a Zionist. Good night Sherri. Some of us have a life off the board. Wish I could stay up and converse with the 3rd shift Sherri. I hear he's friendlier. 2nd shift Sherri needs to learn English though.


3rd shift Sherri is the best. He gets mean and nasty the Islamic way. And that makes him funnier than the 2nd shifter.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Whatever Jesus was, as defined by his ethnicity or the geography of where He lived, He is not and never was a Zionist.


Whatever?  Jesus tells us who he is. An Israelite and lover of his people and ZION.  Stop slandering and lying about Jesus. 

Romans 11:

*"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." *

Ever opened the New testament?  Or do you just copy and paste irrelevant verses like a monkey?


----------



## aris2chat

even roman money


----------



## MJB12741

Problem is if we educate Sherri, she will leave us.  Then where will we go for fun & laughs?





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Jesus was, as defined by his ethnicity or the geography of where He lived, He is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever?  Jesus tells us who he is. An Israelite and lover of his people and ZION.  Stop slandering and lying about Jesus.
> 
> Romans 11:
> 
> *"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." *
> 
> Ever opened the New testament?  Or do you just copy and paste irrelevant verses like a monkey?
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

and more maps


----------



## aris2chat

accidentally posted on the wrong place.
that should work better


----------



## aris2chat

Is she getting the idea yet?  I could keep at this if she doesn't


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am avoiding answering no questions that relate to the thread topic here, which is a lying Zionist claim that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you consider giving your life to Jesus and praying to God for answers to all your questions.
> 
> Your assumptions are not my assumptions and your questions are not my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you answer the questions instead of trying to make people become Christians.
> 
> If you're such a great believer grab your Bible and hit the streets and start preaching to the public.  Of course this you will never go up  and ask the same from those Hell-bound Muslims that you are so close to, probably because they might smash our head in.
> 
> What a fucking phony baloney hypocrite. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then you had better read the rules to the forum, The topic here is Even Jesus Is A Zionist. What makes you think he's not a Zionist when he says he is?.


----------



## aris2chat

There are a lot more


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Jesus who speaks about condemnation for  disbelief in Him.
> 
> Why do you keep rejecting Jesus words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging that hole Satanic Sherri...the readers can clearly see you are a bald faced liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Satanic Sherri, and how many times do I need to tell you, I have accepted every word Jesus uttered. You are the one who distorts, lies and changes scripture to serve your demented purpose. Let remind you of the sins you're committing. You lie, blaspheme, condemn, judge and bear false witness just to mention a few. If you think you are ready to stand before God on judgment day...well, good luck with that.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri on Judgement Day:


----------



## aris2chat

Got to admit getting the blood pressure up is a good way to avoid crying.  I'll be doing enough of that on Saturday.
It is darn near impossible to transport a body or ashes to the middle east, and you need not days but weeks to get all the papers and documents required, just to declare him dead.  Then power of attorney takes even more weeks.
Not even for a General will the red tape part. 




MJB12741 said:


> Problem is if we educate Sherri, she will leave us.  Then where will we go for fun & laughs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Jesus was, as defined by his ethnicity or the geography of where He lived, He is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever?  Jesus tells us who he is. An Israelite and lover of his people and ZION.  Stop slandering and lying about Jesus.
> 
> Romans 11:
> 
> *"I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin." *
> 
> Ever opened the New testament?  Or do you just copy and paste irrelevant verses like a monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Is she getting the idea yet?  I could keep at this if she doesn't


One would have to have a certain capacity and intellectual honesty, to get an idea.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she getting the idea yet?  I could keep at this if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> One would have to have a certain capacity and intellectual honesty, to get an idea.
Click to expand...


A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she getting the idea yet?  I could keep at this if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> One would have to have a certain capacity and intellectual honesty, to get an idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
Click to expand...



You cannot argue a fixed delusion away with either facts or logic


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she getting the idea yet?  I could keep at this if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> One would have to have a certain capacity and intellectual honesty, to get an idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
Click to expand...

We're talking basic education here.  I think it's middle school where they teach you in world history that the Roman invasion and sacking of Jerusalem did not occur until until 60 AD. 

Does anybody know if Jihad Sherri made it past elementary? Islamists always prey on the weak, feeble minded, ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill morons (all of which apply to Jihad Sherri), and then fill up their minds with whatever crap they want.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Our world is filled with maps.

Christian Bibles are filled with maps labeled Palestine when Jesus  lived. 



aris2chat said:


> There are a lot more


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Our world is filled with maps.
> 
> Christian Bibles are filled with maps labeled Palestine when Jesus  lived.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot more
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah.  Christian Bibles are filled with all kinds of maps. Some even have maps of Zambia. Important thing is Jesus considered himself an ISRAELITE Zionist and a seed of Benjamin. 

Palestine shmalestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Palestinians: Lost Tribe of Levi" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube


----------



## Kondor3

Whatever for?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More lies from the Jesus slanderer who keeps on proving to all there is simply no truth in a Zionist.

Palestine  has been called Palestine for 2460 years, get it through your pea brain, challenged one. 





Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One would have to have a certain capacity and intellectual honesty, to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking basic education here.  I think it's middle school where they teach you in world history that the Roman invasion and sacking of Jerusalem did not occur until until 60 AD.
> 
> Does anybody know if Jihad Sherri made it past elementary? Islamists always prey on the weak, feeble minded, ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill morons (all of which apply to Jihad Sherri), and then fill up their minds with whatever crap they want.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What are you babbling about?




Kondor3 said:


> Whatever for?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Quoth the raven, nevermore.

Makes as much sense as the post I just read.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever for?
Click to expand...


The question, posed immediately following two calls to watch propaganda videos, is self-explanatory.

Translation: _"Why should we bother to watch your propaganda videos?"_

There... distilled down to terms so simple that even _you_ can understand them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists always prey on the Gentile child.and the innocent. 

How many Gentile children have you killed?

How much blood of the innocent is on your hands?

Thank God I'm not a Zionist, is my daily praise to God. 

Thank Jesus I am not a Zionist.




Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One would have to have a certain capacity and intellectual honesty, to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking basic education here.  I think it's middle school where they teach you in world history that the Roman invasion and sacking of Jerusalem did not occur until until 60 AD.
> 
> Does anybody know if Jihad Sherri made it past elementary? Islamists always prey on the weak, feeble minded, ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill morons (all of which apply to Jihad Sherri), and then fill up their minds with whatever crap they want.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why should anyone read your propaganda posts, Israeli shill? 




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question, posed immediately following two calls to watch propaganda videos, is self-explanatory.
> 
> Translation: _"Why should we bother to watch your propaganda videos?"_
> 
> There... distilled down to terms so simple that even _you_ can understand them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists always prey on the Gentile child.and the innocent.
> 
> How many Gentile children have you killed?
> 
> How much blood of the innocent is on your hands?
> 
> Thank God I'm not a Zionist, is my daily praise to God.
> 
> Thank Jesus I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking basic education here.  I think it's middle school where they teach you in world history that the Roman invasion and sacking of Jerusalem did not occur until until 60 AD.
> 
> Does anybody know if Jihad Sherri made it past elementary? Islamists always prey on the weak, feeble minded, ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill morons (all of which apply to Jihad Sherri), and then fill up their minds with whatever crap they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why should anyone read your propaganda posts, Israeli shill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question, posed immediately following two calls to watch propaganda videos, is self-explanatory.
> 
> Translation: _"Why should we bother to watch your propaganda videos?"_
> 
> There... distilled down to terms so simple that even _you_ can understand them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You first...

Answer the question...

Why should anyone bother to view your propaganda videos?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Map of Palestinian and Jewish land 1946-2009-Gaza under Fire" on YouTube


Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube




aris2chat said:


> >>Jesus lived in a land known as Palestine.
> 
> This is true no matter how many times you lie and deny it.
> <<
> 
> No, it was not named palestine by the romans till over 50 years after his death.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Atlas of Palestine" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Some people care about Truth.

So they watch Truth being brought into Light.

Some people like you choose darkness over light every time. 



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone read your propaganda posts, Israeli shill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question, posed immediately following two calls to watch propaganda videos, is self-explanatory.
> 
> Translation: _"Why should we bother to watch your propaganda videos?"_
> 
> There... distilled down to terms so simple that even _you_ can understand them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first...
> 
> Answer the question...
> 
> Why should anyone bother to view your propaganda videos?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Our world is filled with maps.
> 
> Christian Bibles are filled with maps labeled Palestine when Jesus  lived.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot more
Click to expand...

Christian Bibles may be utilized reasonably reliably as a transmission mechanism for relaying the early teachings and verbiage of Christianity from one generation to the next.

Christian Bibles sometimes contain maps which are modern-day reconstructions of amateur-caliber publisher's understandings of political divisions of the times as applied to geographic features.

A map which labels the region as anything other than the Kingdoms of Israel and Judah prior to the Roman conquest, or a map which labels the region as anything other than the Roman client-state and province of Judea during the life of Jesus, or anything other than Syria-Palestina, after the 70 A.D. destruction of Jerusalem, during the remainder of the Roman era, is in error...

Regardless of whether or not it is published in some edition or another of the Bible...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some people care about Truth. So they watch Truth being brought into Light. Some people like you choose darkness over light every time...








More elephant shit...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS.

Noone cares to look at Kondor shit.

Get over yourself Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://archive.org/stream/interpretersbibl028041mbp/interpretersbibl028041mbp_djvu.txt

This Interpreters Bible 12 Volume Set contains multiple maps of Palestine when Jesus lived there.

Document text identifies maps.


Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube
 "Map of Palestinian and Jewish land 1946-2009-Gaza under Fire" on YouTube
 "Atlas of Palestine" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube


Typical propaganda BS post.

I choose to believe The Christian Bible over Kondor propaganda.

I choose to believe Jesus over Kondor, the Jesus in John 3:16 who says there He is the Son of God.

It's not difficult for me at all to choose Jesus and His Truth over Kondor and his propaganda.  






Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our world is filled with maps.
> 
> Christian Bibles are filled with maps labeled Palestine when Jesus  lived.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christian Bibles may be utilized reasonably reliably as a transmission mechanism for relaying the early teachings and verbiage of Christianity from one generation to the next.
> 
> Christian Bibles sometimes contain maps which are modern-day reconstructions of amateur-caliber publisher's understandings of political divisions of the times as applied to geographic features.
> 
> A map which labels the region as anything other than the Kingdoms of Israel and Judah prior to the Roman conquest, or a map which labels the region as anything other than the Roman client-state and province of Judea during the life of Jesus, or anything other than Syria-Palestina, after the 70 A.D. destruction of Jerusalem, during the remainder of the Roman era, is in error...
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it is published in some edition or another of the Bible...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why are there references to Palestine but not to jews in Herodotus?His "Histories' is the most comprehensive and earliest study of the region. Why no references that any of this alleged jewish history in their religious writings? Why all the references to Syria and Palestine?

Best Answer*(Chosen by Asker)The general view is that they were there,but that their "kingdoms" were very actually small tribes. Try putting "Herodotus/ jews" into google and you will find a wide range of pro-con websites. However,Palestine is referenced extensively in Herodotus,and he recaps Egyptian history with great detail. There are no references to Judea and Samaria so they clearly belong to a much later era - and the tale of David may be consigned to mythology.

Why are there references to Palestine but not to jews in Herodotus? - Yahoo Answers


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine&#8221; in the BibleWhat have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)

The people shall hear, and be afraid;
sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)

Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)

Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)


Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS. Noone cares to look at Kondor shit. Get over yourself Zionist.


The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Books: herodotus (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg

Herodotus seven references to Palestine in his writings 2460 years ago.


105. Thence they went on to invade Egypt; and when they were in Syria which
is called Palestine, Psammetichos king of Egypt met them; and by gifts and
entreaties he turned them from their purpose, so that they should not
advance any further: and as they retreated, when they came to the city of
Ascalon in Syria, most of the Scythians passed through without doing any
damage, but a few of them who had stayed behind plundered the temple of
Aphrodite Urania.


That this was so I conjectured myself not only because they are dark-skinned
and have curly hair (this of itself amounts to nothing, for there are other
races which are so), but also still more because the Colchians, Egyptians,
and Ethiopians alone of all the races of men have practised circumcision
from the first.* The Phenicians and the Syrians[88] who dwell in Palestine
confess themselves that they have learnt it from the Egyptians, and the
Syrians[89] about the river Thermodon and the river Parthenios, and the
Macronians, who are their neighbours, say that they have learnt it lately
from the Colchians.


106. The pillars which Sesostris of Egypt set up in the various countries
are for the most part no longer to be seen extant; but in Syria Palestine I
myself saw them existing with the inscription upon them which I have
mentioned and the emblem.


5. Now by this way only is there a known entrance to Egypt: for from
Phenicia to the borders of the city of Cadytis belongs to the Syrians[4] who
are called of Palestine, and from Cadytis, which is a city I suppose not
much less than Sardis, from this city the trading stations on the sea coast
as far as the city of Ienysos belong to the king of Arabia, and then from
Ienysos again the country belongs to the Syrians as far as the Serbonian
lake, along the side of which Mount Casion extends towards the Sea.


91. From that division which begins with the city of Posideion, founded by
Amphilochos the son of Amphiaraos on the borders of the Kilikians and the
Syrians, and extends as far as Egypt, not including the territory of the
Arabians (for this was free from payment), the amount was three hundred and
fifty talents; and in this division are the whole of Phenicia and Syria
which is called Palestine and Cyprus: this is the fifth division.


Now in the line stretching to Phenicia from the land of the Persians the
land is broad and the space abundant, but after Phenicia this peninsula goes
by the shore of our Sea along Palestine, Syria, and Egypt, where it ends;
and in it there are three nations only.


89. Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred
and seven, and these were they who furnished them:--the Phenicians,
together with the Syrians[82] who dwell in Palestine furnished three
hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about
their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion,
and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and
javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves
report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell
in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria
and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.

From the Project Gutenberg website.*

*Added link
The Histories of Herodotus. Volumes I and II (complete): (the Histories of ... - Herodotus, G. C. Macaulay (Translated) - Google Books*


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*


Simple, palistanian thieves stole tyres in Sidon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why would any person choose to believe a poster here over Jesus and The Bible?

To return to thread topic, the claim is Jesus is a Zionist but Jesus own words in The Bible tell us He is the Son of God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Takes a lot out of Zionists to try to bury Jesus and who He is. 




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS. Noone cares to look at Kondor shit. Get over yourself Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would any person choose to believe a poster here over Jesus and The Bible?


So, it's Jesus who got his tyres stolen by palistanian thieves in Sidon?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Tyre is a geographical place, to be distinguished from a tire, which we have on cars.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Takes a lot out of Zionists to try to bury Jesus and who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS. Noone cares to look at Kondor shit. Get over yourself Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're talking about...

But I am comforted by the idea that you have no idea what you're talking about, either...

So it all evens-out...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS. Noone cares to look at Kondor shit. Get over yourself Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
Click to expand...


Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I know exactly what I am speaking of, Jesus who Satan cannot bury.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a lot out of Zionists to try to bury Jesus and who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about...
> 
> But I am comforted by the idea that you have no idea what you're talking about, either...
> 
> So it all evens-out...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Bloodrock44 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS. Noone cares to look at Kondor shit. Get over yourself Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.
Click to expand...


Her drugs need tweaking.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I know exactly what I am speaking of, Jesus who Satan cannot bury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a lot out of Zionists to try to bury Jesus and who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about...
> 
> But I am comforted by the idea that you have no idea what you're talking about, either...
> 
> So it all evens-out...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why good morning First Shift Sherri. Hope your 2 hours of sleep was enough. Please tell us your secret on how you are able to post for 28 consecutive hours. Have you come to the conclusion that Jesus is a Zionist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 8

English Standard Version (ESV)


I Am the Light of the World

Again Jesus spoke to them, saying,*I am the light of the world. Whoever*follows me will not*walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.*So the Pharisees said to him,*You are bearing witness about yourself; your testimony is not true.*Jesus answered,*Even if I do bear witness about myself,*my testimony is true, for I know*where I came from and*where I am going, but*you do not know where I come from or where I am going.*You judge according to the flesh;*I judge no one.*Yet even if I do judge,*my judgment is true, for*it is not I alone who judge, but I and the Father[a]*who sent me.*In your Law it is written that the testimony of two people is true.*I am the one who bears witness about myself, and*the Father who sent me bears witness about me.*They said to him therefore, Where is your Father? Jesus answered,*You know neither me nor my Father.*If you knew me, you would know my Father also.*These words he spoke in*the treasury, as he taught in the temple; but*no one arrested him, because*his hour had not yet come.

So he said to them again,*I am going away, and*you will seek me, andyou will die in your sin. Where I am going, you cannot come.*So the Jews said,*Will he kill himself, since he says,*Where I am going, you cannot come?*He said to them,*You are from below; I am from above.*You are of this world;*I am not of this world.*I told you that youwould die in your sins, for*unless you believe that*I am he you will die in your sins.*So they said to him,*Who are you? Jesus said to them,Just what I have been telling you from the beginning.*I have much to say about you and much to judge, but*he who sent me is true, and I declare*to the world*what I have heard from him.*They did not understand that*he had been speaking to them about the Father.*So Jesus said to them,*When you have*lifted up the Son of Man,*then you will know that*I am he, and that*I do nothing on my own authority, but*speak just as the Father taught me.*And*he who sent me is with me.*He has not left me alone, for*I always do the things that are pleasing to him.*As he was saying these things,*many believed in him.


John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway






Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a lot out of Zionists to try to bury Jesus and who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about...
> 
> But I am comforted by the idea that you have no idea what you're talking about, either...
> 
> So it all evens-out...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is Jesus the Son of God and His words.




John 8*(English Standard Versio

You Are of Your Father the Devil

They answered him,*&#8220;Abraham is our father.&#8221; Jesus said to them,*&#8220;If you were Abraham's children, you would be doing the works Abraham did,*but now*you seek to kill me, a man who has told you the truth*that I heard from God. This is not what Abraham did.*You are doing the works your father did.&#8221;*They said to him,*&#8220;We were not born of sexual immorality. We have*one Father&#8212;even God.&#8221;*Jesus said to them,*&#8220;If God were your Father, you would love me, for*I came from God and*I am here.*I came not of my own accord, but*he sent me.*Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, and*does not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.&#8221;

John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her drugs need tweaking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

blah blah blah


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would any person choose to believe a poster here over Jesus and The Bible?
> 
> To return to thread topic, the claim is Jesus is a Zionist but Jesus own words in The Bible tell us He is the Son of God.




Herodotus is not only  'god'----he is also  'jesus'??????     I am fascinated


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

When Caroline is judged by God, will He remind her that her response to His Son was blah blah blah?


Before Abraham Was, I Am

The Jews answered him, Are we not right in saying that you are a Samaritan and*have a demon?*Jesus answered,*I do not have a demon, but*I honor my Father, and you dishonor me.*Yet*I do not seek my own glory; there is One who seeks it, and he is the judge.*Truly, truly,*I say to you, if anyone keeps my word, he will never*see death.The Jews said to him, Now we know that you have a demon!Abraham died, as did the prophets, yet*you say,*If anyone keeps my word, he will never*taste death.*Are you greater than our father Abraham, who died? And the prophets died! Who do you make yourself out to be?*Jesus answered,*If I glorify myself, my glory is nothing.*It is my Father who glorifies me,*of whom you say, He is our God.[c]*But*you have not known him.*I know him. If I were to say that I do not know him, I would be*a liar*like you, but I do know him and I keep his word.*Your father Abraham*rejoiced*that he would see my day.*He saw it and was glad.*So the Jews said to him, You are not yet fifty years old, and have you seen Abraham?[d]*Jesus said to them,Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was,*I am.*So*they picked up stones to throw at him, but Jesus hid himself and went out of the temple.


John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> blah blah blah


----------



## MJB12741

Poor thing.  How sad.  24/7 & nothing to hold on to but a mouse.  Heh Heh!





Bloodrock44 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor showing us his shit certainly llustrates he is full of BS. Noone cares to look at Kondor shit. Get over yourself Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

MJB12741 said:


> Poor thing.  How sad.  24/7 & *nothing to hold on to but a mouse.*  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*I ain't touchin' that one-liner with a ten-foot Pole... or an eight-foot Hungarian ! 



*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Consequently the other one has nothing to hold on to but his @@@@



MJB12741 said:


> Poor thing.  How sad.  24/7 & nothing to hold on to but a mouse.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next shift ought to be arriving soon, to deal with this retard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

why is sherri so fascinated that herodotus----a greek who lived during a time of 
incessant warfare in the middle east-----and actually during the babylonian 
captivity-----liked to refer to syria as  "palestina"???      Way back then----ethiopia -
and its general location was called  "cush"-----SO??? ----way back then ----the lands 
around the Rhine valley were called   "ashkenaz"              SO?
The syrian people are very greek-----lots of them even look greek       so? 
From the POV of greek mythology----the fact that a greek would see lands 
in which greek like sea faring people   (like the phonecians)  made incursions and 
often set up fairly short lived outposts------is fascinating.     He tended to see 
anything where greeks lived for awhile as   GREEK -----sorta.   In my reading of 
the ancient greek literature-----it seems to me that for the greeks-----
the WHOLE WORLD IS -----greek like.    The greeks described anyone who did not 
speak greek as  "barbarian"----and barely human----more like "living tools"    Why 
would anyone want to cite the  ethnocentric  "geography"   of the greeks?


----------



## MJB12741

Jesus has escaped her.  But no so the poor mouse.





Sweet_Caroline said:


> Consequently the other one has nothing to hold on to but his @@@@
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing.  How sad.  24/7 & nothing to hold on to but a mouse.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shiite! She started posting yesterday at 2:37 AM and posted continually until 5:38AM this morning. That's 28 consecutive hours and 200 posts! Tell me one person can post for 28 consecutive hours. Either she's on some good drugs or there really are 3 shifts posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube...
> 
> Typical propaganda BS post. I choose to believe The Christian Bible over Kondor propaganda. I choose to believe Jesus over Kondor, the Jesus in John 3:16 who says there He is the Son of God. It's not difficult for me at all to choose Jesus and His Truth over Kondor and his propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our world is filled with maps.
> Christian Bibles are filled with maps labeled Palestine when Jesus  lived.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bibles may be utilized reasonably reliably as a transmission mechanism for relaying the early teachings and verbiage of Christianity from one generation to the next.
> 
> Christian Bibles sometimes contain maps which are modern-day reconstructions of amateur-caliber publisher's understandings of political divisions of the times as applied to geographic features.
> 
> A map which labels the region as anything other than the Kingdoms of Israel and Judah prior to the Roman conquest, or a map which labels the region as anything other than the Roman client-state and province of Judea during the life of Jesus, or anything other than Syria-Palestina, after the 70 A.D. destruction of Jerusalem, during the remainder of the Roman era, is in error...
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it is published in some edition or another of the Bible...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just what do you find in my post #2290 ( "_Christian Bibles may be utilized..._" ) to be 'propaganda'?

I really want to know.


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Jesus has escaped her.  But no so the poor mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consequently the other one has nothing to hold on to but his @@@@
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing.  How sad.  24/7 & nothing to hold on to but a mouse.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



well----that explains why she never read the bible


----------



## MJB12741

What a life she has.  Nothing better to do all day every day than throw shit at Israel for being so successful & for its endless contributions to mankind & civilization throughout the world.  Gosh I wonder why she doesn't educate us to all of the Palestinian contributions to world humanity?





irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus has escaped her.  But no so the poor mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consequently the other one has nothing to hold on to but his @@@@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well----that explains why she never read the bible
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> What a life she has.  Nothing better to do all day every day than throw shit at Israel for being so successful & for its endless contributions to mankind & civilization throughout the world.  Gosh I wonder why she doesn't educate us to all of the Palestinian contributions to world humanity?
> 
> 
> She devotes herself to what I consider  A NOBLE CAUSE----she is recaptulating
> ---in general---   THE SYCRETIC CREED ------the combined  nazi jihado filth of
> the past 100 years.      I estimate the developement of   NAZI JIHADOISM   some time
> circa  1920.    Prior to that time-----there were two SEPARATE schools of
> isa-respecting genocidal joy.       Both were outgrowths of  the
> creed of   constantine and his depraved grandson---justin.   ----but they
> separated during and following the   CRUSADES.     It is only in the past
> approximiately 90-100 years that they again became ONE.      A kind of
> MONOTHEISTIC NOTION ------known as   ISA/ALLAH


----------



## Kondor3

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any person choose to believe a poster here over Jesus and The Bible?
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's Jesus who got his tyres stolen by palistanian thieves in Sidon?
Click to expand...

Jesus shoulda spent the extra 200 denari for the locking hubnuts on the donkey cart!

I think Judean Cart-Max offered a package where the locking hubnuts were free if you Lowjacked your ass (donkey).

Poor Jesus... if He'd spent the extra money up-front to Lowjack His ass, He would have had locking nuts, to protect His Tyres.

_Caveat Emptoris Judaeica 3:16_

Then again, I'm not sure if the Lowjack option would have been worth it, given the state of GPS and cell-tower technology in that province during Roman times, but with all that Bedouin and Filistin riff-raff runnin' around loose, He probably shoulda done _sumfin_'...

Hope He had a low deductible on His _Shebaa Farms_ donkey-cart insurance policy, and that they didn't jack-up the rates on Him afterwards, for filing a claim...

Damned Filistin bottom-feeders... friggin' public nuisance... everything they touched turned to elephant shit!


----------



## irosie91

for those who have not noticed-----the chief  isa-respectress alludes CONTINUALLY 
to  the writings of  "JOHN"      John wrote  "JOHN"---and it/he/they  also wrote 
THE BOOK OF REVULSIONS

Now for a disclaimer.     I consider JOHN----to be a sublime writer.   

now for the facts.   "JOHN"   wrote in greek.      Real scholars   (ie not just me)  
recognize  the writings of "JOHN"  to be of several different authors.   The 
writings are very consistent with a STYLE OF THE TIMES-----in fact also 
seen in the dead sea scrolls and in parts of the   "old"  testament----to 
wit   VERY MYSTICAL------only an idiot would take the writings of  "JOHN"  
as  concrete facts or "history" of actual events 

I am not trying to knock the THE BOOK OF REVULSIONS ---or  "JOHN"-----
at all-------the writings are just as valuable as those of   EZEKIEL----and 
his muchrooom galvanized  WHEELS      In fact DANIEL   does lots of 
mystical ----SYMBOLIC stuff too. -----so much so that rabbis of old cautioned 
the average among us NOT TO PONDER TOO INTENTLY upon 
"daniel   ---very good advice------it is not stuff for the VULNERABLE mind.

my advice to all   isa-respecters-------DO NOT READ  "JOHN"----it is as beyond you 
as is the  KABALLAH  for eight year olds   (rabbis of old were so cautious of 
that writing that they advised one not to look at it until age 40----and only after 
a very solid education which our chief   isa-respectress   CLEARLY   lacks


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Palestinians: Lost Tribe of Levi" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXS9hBxo0qk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Ha ha ha. Good one.  Lets let you tube decide that. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When Caroline is judged by God, will He remind her that her response to His Son was blah blah blah?
> 
> 
> Before Abraham Was, I Am
> 
> The Jews answered him, Are we not right in saying that you are a Samaritan and*have a demon?*Jesus answered,*I do not have a demon, but*I honor my Father, and you dishonor me.*Yet*I do not seek my own glory; there is One who seeks it, and he is the judge.*Truly, truly,*I say to you, if anyone keeps my word, he will never*see death.The Jews said to him, Now we know that you have a demon!Abraham died, as did the prophets, yet*you say,*If anyone keeps my word, he will never*taste death.*Are you greater than our father Abraham, who died? And the prophets died! Who do you make yourself out to be?*Jesus answered,*If I glorify myself, my glory is nothing.*It is my Father who glorifies me,*of whom you say, He is our God.[c]*But*you have not known him.*I know him. If I were to say that I do not know him, I would be*a liar*like you, but I do know him and I keep his word.*Your father Abraham*rejoiced*that he would see my day.*He saw it and was glad.*So the Jews said to him, You are not yet fifty years old, and have you seen Abraham?[d]*Jesus said to them,Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was,*I am.*So*they picked up stones to throw at him, but Jesus hid himself and went out of the temple.
> 
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
Click to expand...

You're the Son? Holy cow, you're a trannie?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More lies from the Jesus slanderer who keeps on proving to all there is simply no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Palestine  has been called Palestine for 2460 years, get it through your pea brain, challenged one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking basic education here.  I think it's middle school where they teach you in world history that the Roman invasion and sacking of Jerusalem did not occur until until 60 AD.
> 
> Does anybody know if Jihad Sherri made it past elementary? Islamists always prey on the weak, feeble minded, ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill morons (all of which apply to Jihad Sherri), and then fill up their minds with whatever crap they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you study world history, or trailer park history?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine&#8221; in the BibleWhat have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,*
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> 
> Hebrew Streams: "Palestine" in the Bible


Did you even read that site, it MAKES BELIEVE that Palestine is the  same condemned Philistine in the bible and REPLACES the actual word. In other words, the verses are FAKE.

FUCKING MORON DOESN'T EVEN READ WHAT IT POSTS.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists always prey on the Gentile child.and the innocent.
> 
> How many Gentile children have you killed?
> 
> How much blood of the innocent is on your hands?
> 
> Thank God I'm not a Zionist, is my daily praise to God.
> 
> Thank Jesus I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ten ton truck load of maps isn't going to do much then.  Still maybe someone else reading might be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking basic education here.  I think it's middle school where they teach you in world history that the Roman invasion and sacking of Jerusalem did not occur until until 60 AD.
> 
> Does anybody know if Jihad Sherri made it past elementary? Islamists always prey on the weak, feeble minded, ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill morons (all of which apply to Jihad Sherri), and then fill up their minds with whatever crap they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Face it, Frau Sherriah, whether you like it or not, following Jesus makes one an automatic Zionist. You can rant and rave but you can't escape fact. What are you, some kind of self-hating Zionist? Is that your yoke to bear?


----------



## irosie91

she insists on citing  HERODOTUS-----thus rendering all Syrians  "palestinians"----
have some compassion.       Keep in mind-----she is actually a supporter of 
ANTIOCHUS.      According to the  "New"  Testament------the person named  
Jesus------celebrated  Chanukah------the defeat of her HERO ---ANTIOCHUS.
in reference to THE EMPIRE OF ANTIOCHUS------in its attempt to 
claim Jerusalem  (zion)  Thus she spits in the face of the ---person named
 "Jesus"   featured in the "new"  testament       Forgive her----she knows not 
what she does-------she never read the book


----------



## Kondor3

Isn't she supposed to be a retired lawyer, with a JD under her belt?

Somehow, I find that difficult to believe, unless she suffered a mental breakdown and subsequent erosion of cognitive function and language skills.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Gospel of Jesus Christ.


John 8*(English Standard Version)

John 8

English Standard Version (ESV)

but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, &#8220;Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?&#8221;*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*&#8220;Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221;*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*&#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;*She said, &#8220;No one, Lord.&#8221; And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.&#8221;]]

John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway







Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am speaking of, Jesus who Satan cannot bury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about...
> 
> But I am comforted by the idea that you have no idea what you're talking about, either...
> 
> So it all evens-out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why good morning First Shift Sherri. Hope your 2 hours of sleep was enough. Please tell us your secret on how you are able to post for 28 consecutive hours. Have you come to the conclusion that Jesus is a Zionist?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English, Zionist, Jesus is the Son of God.





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Caroline is judged by God, will He remind her that her response to His Son was blah blah blah?
> 
> 
> Before Abraham Was, I Am
> 
> The Jews answered him, Are we not right in saying that you are a Samaritan and*have a demon?*Jesus answered,*I do not have a demon, but*I honor my Father, and you dishonor me.*Yet*I do not seek my own glory; there is One who seeks it, and he is the judge.*Truly, truly,*I say to you, if anyone keeps my word, he will never*see death.The Jews said to him, Now we know that you have a demon!Abraham died, as did the prophets, yet*you say,*If anyone keeps my word, he will never*taste death.*Are you greater than our father Abraham, who died? And the prophets died! Who do you make yourself out to be?*Jesus answered,*If I glorify myself, my glory is nothing.*It is my Father who glorifies me,*of whom you say, He is our God.[c]*But*you have not known him.*I know him. If I were to say that I do not know him, I would be*a liar*like you, but I do know him and I keep his word.*Your father Abraham*rejoiced*that he would see my day.*He saw it and was glad.*So the Jews said to him, You are not yet fifty years old, and have you seen Abraham?[d]*Jesus said to them,Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was,*I am.*So*they picked up stones to throw at him, but Jesus hid himself and went out of the temple.
> 
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the Son? Holy cow, you're a trannie?
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

Jesus says,"now go and sin no more">


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English, Zionist, I keep giving you Jesus and you continue in your disbelief.

Condemnation comes from continued disbelief in Jesus the Son of God.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any person choose to believe a poster here over Jesus and The Bible?
> 
> To return to thread topic, the claim is Jesus is a Zionist but Jesus own words in The Bible tell us He is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herodotus is not only  'god'----he is also  'jesus'??????     I am fascinated
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Let us all remember, Jihad Sherri is totally insane. Jesus the Zionist Jew would want us to have some compassion for her.  Its obvious the poor thing is mentally il and needs professional help. 

Just imagine, the Muslim world is filled with lunatics like Sherri which are taken advantage of by the Islamists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

His words to a woman caught in the act of adultery.




GISMYS said:


> Jesus says,"now go and sin no more">


----------



## Roudy

She's a liar not a lawyer.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English, Zionist, Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Caroline is judged by God, will He remind her that her response to His Son was blah blah blah?
> 
> 
> Before Abraham Was, I Am
> 
> The Jews answered him, Are we not right in saying that you are a Samaritan and*have a demon?*Jesus answered,*I do not have a demon, but*I honor my Father, and you dishonor me.*Yet*I do not seek my own glory; there is One who seeks it, and he is the judge.*Truly, truly,*I say to you, if anyone keeps my word, he will never*see death.The Jews said to him, Now we know that you have a demon!Abraham died, as did the prophets, yet*you say,*If anyone keeps my word, he will never*taste death.*Are you greater than our father Abraham, who died? And the prophets died! Who do you make yourself out to be?*Jesus answered,*If I glorify myself, my glory is nothing.*It is my Father who glorifies me,*of whom you say, He is our God.[c]*But*you have not known him.*I know him. If I were to say that I do not know him, I would be*a liar*like you, but I do know him and I keep his word.*Your father Abraham*rejoiced*that he would see my day.*He saw it and was glad.*So the Jews said to him, You are not yet fifty years old, and have you seen Abraham?[d]*Jesus said to them,Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was,*I am.*So*they picked up stones to throw at him, but Jesus hid himself and went out of the temple.
> 
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Son? Holy cow, you're a trannie?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, in the New Testament, Jesus the Jew is the Son of the Zionist God of the Bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Rantings of a Zionist who rejects Jesus as Messiah and continues in slander of His name and The Bible.

The birth of a sectarian nation in 1948 shall never wipe away the 1900 years of Christianity that preceded 1948. 



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube...
> 
> Typical propaganda BS post. I choose to believe The Christian Bible over Kondor propaganda. I choose to believe Jesus over Kondor, the Jesus in John 3:16 who says there He is the Son of God. It's not difficult for me at all to choose Jesus and His Truth over Kondor and his propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bibles may be utilized reasonably reliably as a transmission mechanism for relaying the early teachings and verbiage of Christianity from one generation to the next.
> 
> Christian Bibles sometimes contain maps which are modern-day reconstructions of amateur-caliber publisher's understandings of political divisions of the times as applied to geographic features.
> 
> A map which labels the region as anything other than the Kingdoms of Israel and Judah prior to the Roman conquest, or a map which labels the region as anything other than the Roman client-state and province of Judea during the life of Jesus, or anything other than Syria-Palestina, after the 70 A.D. destruction of Jerusalem, during the remainder of the Roman era, is in error...
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it is published in some edition or another of the Bible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just what do you find in my post #2290 ( "_Christian Bibles may be utilized..._" ) to be 'propaganda'?
> 
> I really want to know.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> She's a liar not a lawyer.



the two words are sometimes synonymous.      Some really depraved 
prefer  SOPHISTRY  to  reality, justice and decency


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rantings of a Zionist who rejects Jesus as Messiah and continues in slander of His name and The Bible...


You were asked to identify which aspect(s) of that Post which you found to be propaganda.

Your non sequitur and judgmental response (above) is inadequate to the task.

Shall we assume that you are incapable of answering the challenge to identify the propaganda aspect(s) of that post?

Or shall we assume that you are UNWILLING to identify the propaganda aspect(s) of that post, because NO aspect of that post could rationally be labeled as 'propaganda', thereby giving lie to yet another of your moronic and juvenile claims?

One last chance...

Please identify the aspect(s) of that post, pertaining to maps, which you found eligible to be labeled as 'propaganda'?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Continue in your disbelief of Jesus and burn.

Certainly, all your slander of Jesus and God you shall answer to God for.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist, Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Son? Holy cow, you're a trannie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, in the New Testament, Jesus the Jew is the Son of the Zionist God of the Bible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't.  Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others.  Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook.


----------



## Kondor3

Sweet_Caroline said:


> _Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't. Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others. Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook._


Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems. I sure-as-hell wouldn't let her within a mile of *my* kids or grandkids. But, given her nature, it's difficult to care.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You slander Jesus and The Bible by denying The Bible as published, with its maps as published.

Understand condemnation awaits who all who continue in their disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God.  




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rantings of a Zionist who rejects Jesus as Messiah and continues in slander of His name and The Bible...
> 
> 
> 
> You were asked to identify which aspect(s) of that Post which you found to be propaganda.
> 
> Your non sequitur and judgmental response (above) is inadequate to the task.
> 
> Shall we assume that you are incapable of answering the challenge to identify the propaganda aspect(s) of that post?
> 
> Or shall we assume that you are UNWILLING to identify the propaganda aspect(s) of that post, because NO aspect of that post could rationally be labeled as 'propaganda', thereby giving lie to yet another of your moronic and juvenile claims?
> 
> One last chance...
> 
> Please identify the aspect(s) of that post, pertaining to maps, which you found eligible to be labeled as 'propaganda'?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You should be more concerned about yourself and hell.




Kondor3 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't. Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others. Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook._
> 
> 
> 
> Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems. I sure-as-hell wouldn't let her within a mile of *my* kids or grandkids.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Kondor3 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't. Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others. Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook._
> 
> 
> 
> Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems.
Click to expand...


I agree, and whose problems will get better if she/he stops ramming Christianity down our throats.  Sherri - ram it down the throats of those in the Religion forum.  They will appreciate (or not) you better there than here.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You should be more concerned about yourself and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't. Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others. Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook._
> 
> 
> 
> Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems. I sure-as-hell wouldn't let her within a mile of *my* kids or grandkids.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Retarded way of thinking Sherri.  You show your mental illness more and more every day.  Particularly with your 27 hours of posting without a break.  You have a paranoid sickness there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 9*(English Standard Version)

Jesus Heals a Man Born Blind

As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth.*And his disciples asked him,*Rabbi,*who sinned,*this man or*his parents, that he was born blind?*Jesus answered,*It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but*that the works of God might be displayed in him.*We mustwork the works of him who sent me*while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work.*As long as I am in the world,*I am the light of the world.*Having said these things,*he spit on the ground and made mud with the saliva.*Then he anointed the man's eyes with the mudand said to him,*Go, wash in*the pool of Siloam*(which means Sent). So he went and washed and*came back seeing.

The neighbors and those who had seen him before as a beggar were saying,*Is this not the man who used to sit and beg?*Some said, It is he. Others said, No, but he is like him. He kept saying, I am the man.*So they said to him, Then how were your eyes opened?*He answered,*The man called Jesus made mud and anointed my eyes and said to me,*Go to Siloam and wash.*So I went and washed and received my sight.*They said to him, Where is he? He said, I do not know.

They brought to the Pharisees the man who had formerly been blind.Now it was a Sabbath day when Jesus made the mud and opened his eyes.*So the Pharisees again asked him how he had received his sight. And he said to them, He put mud on my eyes, and I washed, and I see.*Some of the Pharisees said, This man is not*from God,*for he does not keep the Sabbath. But others said,*How can a man who is a sinner do such signs? And*there was a division among them.*So they said again to the blind man, What do you say about him, since he has opened your eyes? He said,*He is a prophet.

The Jews[a]*did not believe that he had been blind and had received his sight, until they called the parents of the man who had received his sight*and asked them, Is this your son, who you say was born blind? How then does he now see?*His parents answered, We know that this is our son and that he was born blind.*But how he now sees we do not know, nor do we know who opened his eyes. Ask him; he is of age. He will speak for himself.*(His parents said these things*because they feared the Jews, for*the Jews had already agreed that if anyone should*confess Jesus**to be Christ,*he was to be put out of the synagogue.)*Therefore his parents said,*He is of age; ask him.

So for the second time they called the man who had been blind and said to him,*Give glory to God. We know that*this man is a sinner.*He answered, Whether he is a sinner I do not know. One thing I do know, that though I*was blind, now I see.*They said to him, What did he do to you? How did he open your eyes?*He answered them,*I have told you already, and you would not listen. Why do you want to hear it again? Do you also want to become his disciples?*And they reviled him, saying, You are his disciple, but*we are disciples of Moses.*We know that God has spoken to Moses, but as for this man,*we do not know where he comes from.*The man answered, Why, this is*an amazing thing!*You do not know where he comes from, and yet he opened my eyes.*We know that*God does not listen to sinners, but*if anyone is a worshiper of God and does his will, God listens to him.Never since the world began has it been heard that anyone opened the eyes of a man born blind.*If this man were not from God, he could do nothing.*They answered him,*You were born in utter sin, and would you teach us? And they*cast him out.

Jesus heard that they had cast him out, and having found him he said,Do you believe in*the Son of Man?[c]*He answered,*And who is he, sir, that I may believe in him?*Jesus said to him,*You have seen him, and*it is he who is speaking to you.*He said, Lord, I believe, and he worshiped him.*Jesus said,*For judgment I came into this world,*that those who do not see may see, and*those who see may become blind.*Some of the Pharisees near him heard these things, and said to him,*Are we also blind?*Jesus said to them,*If you were blind,*you would have no guilt;[d]*but now that you say, We see, your guilt remains.

John 9 - Jesus Heals a Man Born Blind - As he - Bible Gateway







Sweet_Caroline said:



			Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't.  Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others.  Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jess is the truth and the life and the way.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be more concerned about yourself and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems. I sure-as-hell wouldn't let her within a mile of *my* kids or grandkids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retarded way of thinking Sherri.  You show your mental illness more and more every day.  Particularly with your 27 hours of posting without a break.  You have a paranoid sickness there.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't.  Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others.  Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook.




Caroline------uhm---maybe you are right-----but I have a different perception----
She is pushing the New Party Line--------the ALLIANCE OF THE MONOTHEISTS---
   It is a project developed in Saudi arabia which envisions an alliance of the world's 
   TWO LARGEST POWERS------the ummah and christendom------for the defeat of---
   the pagans and the joooos.     The ultimate aim is  THE CALIPHATE-----and 
   for awhile the  -------kaffir-'christians'   can have a bit of their own----for awhile. 
   Keep in mind------muslims are willing to  "respect isa"  as in   "we accept 
   your prophets on our own terms"     -----its in the koran which is another book 
   she never read but I did.    "we accept yours but our guy must be on TOP"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have answered your questions.

Your blindness I attribute to your continuing refusal to believe in Jesus .




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rantings of a Zionist who rejects Jesus as Messiah and continues in slander of His name and The Bible...
> 
> 
> 
> You were asked to identify which aspect(s) of that Post which you found to be propaganda.
> 
> Your non sequitur and judgmental response (above) is inadequate to the task.
> 
> Shall we assume that you are incapable of answering the challenge to identify the propaganda aspect(s) of that post?
> 
> Or shall we assume that you are UNWILLING to identify the propaganda aspect(s) of that post, because NO aspect of that post could rationally be labeled as 'propaganda', thereby giving lie to yet another of your moronic and juvenile claims?
> 
> One last chance...
> 
> Please identify the aspect(s) of that post, pertaining to maps, which you found eligible to be labeled as 'propaganda'?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, &#8220;Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?&#8221;*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*&#8220;Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221;*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*&#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;*She said, &#8220;No one, Lord.&#8221; And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.&#8221;]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am speaking of, Jesus who Satan cannot bury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why good morning First Shift Sherri. Hope your 2 hours of sleep was enough. Please tell us your secret on how you are able to post for 28 consecutive hours. Have you come to the conclusion that Jesus is a Zionist?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You need to concern yourself with hell that awaits for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.


John 10

English Standard Version (ESV)

I Am the Good Shepherd

Truly, truly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by another way, that man is a thief and a robber.But he who enters by the door is the shepherd of the sheep.*To him the gatekeeper opens. The sheep hear his voice, and he calls his own sheep by name and leads them out.*When he has brought out all his own, he goes before them, and the sheep follow him, for they know his voice.*A stranger they will not follow, but they will flee from him, for they do not know the voice of strangers.*This figure of speech Jesusused with them, but they*did not understand what he was saying to them.

So Jesus again said to them,*Truly, truly, I say to you,*I am the door of the sheep.*All who came before me are thieves and robbers, but the sheep did not listen to them.*I am the door. If anyone enters by me,*he will be saved and will go in and out and*find pasture.*The thief comes only to steal and*kill and destroy. I came that they may have life and have it abundantly.*I am the good shepherd. The good shepherd*lays down his life for the sheep.*He who is*a hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep, sees the wolf coming andleaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf snatches them and*scatters them.*He flees because*he is a hired hand and*cares nothing for the sheep.*I am the good shepherd.*I know my own and*my own know me,just as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and*I lay down my life for the sheep.*And*I have other sheep that are not of this fold.*I must bring them also, and*they will listen to my voice. So there will beone flock,*one shepherd.*For this reason the Father loves me,*becauseI lay down my life that I may take it up again.*No one takes it from me, but*I lay it down*of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down, andI have authority to take it up again.*This charge I have received from my Father.

There was again a division among the Jews because of these words.Many of them said,*He has a demon, and*is insane; why listen to him?*Others said, These are not the words of one who is oppressed by a demon.*Can a demon open the eyes of the blind?

John 10 ESV - I Am the Good Shepherd - ?Truly, - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't. Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others. Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook._
> 
> 
> 
> Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, and whose problems will get better if she/he stops ramming Christianity down our throats.  Sherri - ram it down the throats of those in the Religion forum.  They will appreciate (or not) you better there than here.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.

There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in. 



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, &#8220;Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?&#8221;*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*&#8220;Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221;*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*&#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;*She said, &#8220;No one, Lord.&#8221; And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.&#8221;]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why good morning First Shift Sherri. Hope your 2 hours of sleep was enough. Please tell us your secret on how you are able to post for 28 consecutive hours. Have you come to the conclusion that Jesus is a Zionist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?*She said, No one, Lord. And Jesus said,*Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why good morning First Shift Sherri. Hope your 2 hours of sleep was enough. Please tell us your secret on how you are able to post for 28 consecutive hours. Have you come to the conclusion that Jesus is a Zionist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
Click to expand...



I grew up with people like her-------two of my playmates got insulted 
when I suggested that   -----that kid ---AWAAAAY IN THE MANGER---
did not get bacon and eggs for breakfast.       ------consider the imagery 
of childhood way back then.      The guy who did not eat the bacon 
and eggs was the  WICKED INNKEEPER.     Some people can never shake 
those childhood symbols.      perceptions have changed---but not for everyone.--
ALSO   there are those who exploit those old childish concepts


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Jesus never taught the law of Moses.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, &#8220;Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?&#8221;*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*&#8220;Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221;*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*&#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;*She said, &#8220;No one, Lord.&#8221; And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.&#8221;]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What religion was the Temple. Was it a mosque?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Jesus never taught the law of Moses.


You were there? C'mon, you're pulling my leg.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus always preached the gospel of the kingdom of God, He never taught the law of Moses.


Jesus Begins His Ministry

Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:

&#8220;The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles&#8212;
the people dwelling in darkness
****have seen a great light,
and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
****on them a light has dawned.&#8221;

From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*&#8220;Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.&#8221;

Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds

And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.

Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We know what Jesus taught by His words and by what The Gospels tell us.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus always preached the gospel of the kingdom of God, He never taught the law of Moses.
> 
> 
> Jesus Begins His Ministry
> 
> Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:
> 
> &#8220;The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
> ****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles&#8212;
> the people dwelling in darkness
> ****have seen a great light,
> and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
> ****on them a light has dawned.&#8221;
> 
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*&#8220;Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.&#8221;
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway


....teaching in their synagogues...............  How in heavens name could he be teaching in synagogues? You confuse the minions.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?*She said, No one, Lord. And Jesus said,*Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The reader can see more bald faced lies and this is not the redneck Sherri but an English as Second Language Sherri.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Jesus never taught the law of Moses.



Unreal. Just fucking unreal. I guess he taught the law of Achmed?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus never taught the law of Moses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal. Just fucking unreal. I guess he taught the law of Achmed?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sherri really is excellent entertainment today.  I would rather be on here than watch tv.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus Calls the First Disciples

While walking by*the Sea of Galilee, he saw two brothers, Simon (who is called Peter) and Andrew his brother, casting a net into the sea, for they were fishermen.*And he said to them,*Follow me, and I will make you*fishers of men.[a]*Immediately they left their nets and followed him.*And going on from there he saw two other brothers, James the son of Zebedee and John his brother, in the boat with Zebedee their father, mending their nets, and he called them.*Immediately they left the boat and their father and followed him.

Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reader can see more bald faced lies and this is not the redneck Sherri but an English as Second Language Sherri.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri really is excellent entertainment today.  I would rather be on here than watch tv.



This is better then the superbowl


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English.

Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom of God, also called the Kingdom of Heaven, a Kingdom believers of Jesus enter into upon Salvation and remain in for eternity.

Why do you continue in your disbelief of what is written in The Gospels? 


Jesus Begins His Ministry

Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:

&#8220;The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles&#8212;
the people dwelling in darkness
****have seen a great light,
and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
****on them a light has dawned.&#8221;

From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*&#8220;Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.&#8221;

Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds

And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.

Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway






Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus always preached the gospel of the kingdom of God, He never taught the law of Moses.
> 
> 
> Jesus Begins His Ministry
> 
> Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:
> 
> &#8220;The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
> ****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles&#8212;
> the people dwelling in darkness
> ****have seen a great light,
> and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
> ****on them a light has dawned.&#8221;
> 
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*&#8220;Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.&#8221;
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> ....teaching in their synagogues...............  How in heavens name could he be teaching in synagogues? You confuse the minions.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

nice parable-------no doubt she imagines that the  being she calls 
"DEVIL"    was pushing people around with his red pitchfork


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You slander Jesus and The Bible by denying The Bible as published, with its maps as published...


I do not deny the narration of the Bible as published.

I believe that the Bible (_as it is known to Christians, and encompassing both Old and New Testaments_) are a reasonably accurate translation and handing-down of verbiage compiled during the early decades and centuries of The Church.

There is always room to question the validity of some of the handed-down narration and there is always room to question some of the politics and heresy-suppressing decisions made by early Church Councils and early Church Fathers, with respect to what was included and what was set aside, and with respect to some of the verbiage and interpretations and translations.

There is always room to question the accuracy of countless copying and re-copying of the Bible by various factions and branches of The Church during the final centuries of the Roman Empire and into the Dark Ages and through the Middle Ages within the monastic communities who preserved and disseminated those texts during those centuries-long periods of upheaval and decline in education and literacy.

But, in the main, and for the most part, scholars seem to agree that the Bible as it is known to us in the present day, bears a close (if not exact and precise) resemblance to the Bible in an earlier form, once the early Church Councils had settled their editorial differences and locked-down a more permanent view of the earliest Church writings.

I do not deny these things at all.

And even if I did (which I do not), such a denial in no way impairs one's judgment with respect to the fallibility and diversity of map illustrations found within various editions of the Bible.

So much for accusations of 'denying the Bible'.

Now, moving forward...

Maps found in modern-day Bibles are modern-day illustrations, based upon modern-day understandings - some of those accurate, some of those faulty.

The words of the time of Jesus were preserved in the Bible.

The maps extant in the time of Jesus were not preserved in the Bible.

If you would like to challenge such an assertion (the maps are modern illustrations), feel free to take a crack at it.

Afterwards, you will be asked to explain the differences between maps, as they appear in different versions and editions of the Bible, over the past couple of centuries.

There is nothing 'sacred' or 'gospel-truth -like' about Map A or B, to be found in Bible edition C or D.

The maps are not the 'word of God' - they are modern-day contrivances and every bit as open to 'challenge' as any other imagery.

The maps are fallible interpretations of the political divisions of that region during various eras, rendered by fallible, modern, mortal men, at a distance of 1800 or 1900 or 2000 years from the period(s) which they are intended to portray.

Correct?

Or do you hold that because these modern maps appear in a published edition of the Bible, that the maps take-on the attributes of sacredness and infallibility, alongside the sacred text?


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English.
> 
> Me learn English? Jeebus H. Christ! I suggest you tell those Iranians standing over your shoulder to learn English. And take a bath. And admit that even Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

English is what I know and have been posting in.

When you are being judged by God, I don't think the excuse Jesus did not speak to you in English is going to go over well.

Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)

The Sermon on the Mount

Seeing the crowds,*he went up on the mountain, and when he*sat down, his disciples came to him.

The Beatitudes

And*he opened his mouth and taught them, saying:

Blessed are*the poor in spirit, for*theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

Blessed are*those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.

Blessed are the*meek, for they*shall inherit the earth.

Blessed are those who hunger and*thirst*for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.

Blessed are*the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

Blessed are*the pure in heart, for*they shall see God.

Blessed are*the peacemakers, for*they shall be called*sons[a]*of God.

Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, fortheirs is the kingdom of heaven.

Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely*on my account.*Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for*so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.

Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway






Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Me learn English? Jeebus H. Christ! I suggest you tell those Iranians standing over your shoulder to learn English. And take a bath. And admit that even Jesus is a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The fact is we know the land has been called Palestine going back to Herodotus, so we know these maps are accurate.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus and The Bible by denying The Bible as published, with its maps as published...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not deny the narration of the Bible as published.
> 
> I believe that the Bible (_as it is known to Christians, and encompassing both Old and New Testaments_) are a reasonably accurate translation and handing-down of verbiage compiled during the early decades and centuries of The Church.
> 
> There is always room to question the validity of some of the handed-down narration and there is always room to question some of the politics and heresy-suppressing decisions made by early Church Councils and early Church Fathers, with respect to what was included and what was set aside, and with respect to some of the verbiage and interpretations and translations.
> 
> There is always room to question the accuracy of countless copying and re-copying of the Bible by various factions and branches of The Church during the final centuries of the Roman Empire and into the Dark Ages and through the Middle Ages within the monastic communities who preserved and disseminated those texts during those centuries-long periods of upheaval and decline in education and literacy.
> 
> But, in the main, and for the most part, scholars seem to agree that the Bible as it is known to us in the present day, bears a close (if not exact and precise) resemblance to the Bible in an earlier form, once the early Church Councils had settled their editorial differences and locked-down a more permanent view of the earliest Church writings.
> 
> I do not deny these things at all.
> 
> And even if I did (which I do not), such a denial in no way impairs one's judgment with respect to the fallibility and diversity of map illustrations found within various editions of the Bible.
> 
> So much for accusations of 'denying the Bible'.
> 
> Now, moving forward...
> 
> Maps found in modern-day Bibles are modern-day illustrations, based upon modern-day understandings - some of those accurate, some of those faulty.
> 
> The words of the time of Jesus were preserved in the Bible.
> 
> The maps extant in the time of Jesus were not preserved in the Bible.
> 
> If you would like to challenge such an assertion (the maps are modern illustrations), feel free to take a crack at it.
> 
> Afterwards, you will be asked to explain the differences between maps, as they appear in different versions and editions of the Bible, over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> There is nothing 'sacred' or 'gospel-truth -like' about Map A or B, to be found in Bible edition C or D.
> 
> The maps are not the 'word of God' - they are modern-day contrivances and every bit as open to 'challenge' as any other imagery.
> 
> The maps are fallible interpretations of the political divisions of that region during various eras, rendered by fallible, modern, mortal men, at a distance of 1800 or 1900 or 2000 years from the period(s) which they are intended to portray.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Or do you hold that because these modern maps appear in a published edition of the Bible, that the maps take-on the attributes of sacredness and infallibility, alongside the sacred text?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Me learn English? Jeebus H. Christ! I suggest you tell those Iranians standing over your shoulder to learn English. And take a bath. And admit that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock     remember  BIZARRO WORLD?        clark kent sometimes landed there----
> Sherri is posting from  BIZARRO WORLD
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> English is what I know and have been posting in.
> 
> You may be posting in English but at least one of the Iranians posting on this account has very poor English skills.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What nonsense you babble!

You refuse to accept Jesus for who He is and none of these excuses you make shall mean anything at all when you stand before God to be judged.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> English is what I know and have been posting in.
> 
> You may be posting in English but at least one of the Iranians posting on this account has very poor English skills.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense you babble!
> 
> You refuse to accept Jesus for who He is and none of these excuses you make shall mean anything at all when you stand before God to be judged.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> English is what I know and have been posting in.
> 
> You may be posting in English but at least one of the Iranians posting on this account has very poor English skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvk7faxsxkQ]Talk to the hand dr.evil - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English.
> 
> Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom of God, also called the Kingdom of Heaven, a Kingdom believers of Jesus enter into upon Salvation and remain in for eternity.
> 
> Why do you continue in your disbelief of what is written in The Gospels?
> 
> 
> Jesus Begins His Ministry
> 
> Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:
> 
> &#8220;The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
> ****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles&#8212;
> the people dwelling in darkness
> ****have seen a great light,
> and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
> ****on them a light has dawned.&#8221;
> 
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*&#8220;Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.&#8221;
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus always preached the gospel of the kingdom of God, He never taught the law of Moses.
> 
> 
> Jesus Begins His Ministry
> 
> Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:
> 
> &#8220;The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
> ****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles&#8212;
> the people dwelling in darkness
> ****have seen a great light,
> and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
> ****on them a light has dawned.&#8221;
> 
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*&#8220;Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.&#8221;
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> ....teaching in their synagogues...............  How in heavens name could he be teaching in synagogues? You confuse the minions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What was he doing teaching in synagogues? You still haven't answered that question.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is the "Kingdom " Jesus is preaching?

This statement appears in the Classic The Life And Times of Jesus the Messiah by Alfred Edersheim.

"In fact, an analysis of 119 passages in the New Testament where the expression Kingdom occurs shows that it means the rule of God which was manifested in and through Christ; is apparent in the Church; gradually develops amidst hindrances; is triumphant at the second coming of Christ; and finally , perfected in the world to come. "  page 187

In footnotes, each reference is cited.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He preached the gospel of the kingdom, fulfilling all promises of The Old Testament. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom of God, also called the Kingdom of Heaven, a Kingdom believers of Jesus enter into upon Salvation and remain in for eternity.
> 
> Why do you continue in your disbelief of what is written in The Gospels?
> 
> 
> Jesus Begins His Ministry
> 
> Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:
> 
> The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
> ****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles
> the people dwelling in darkness
> ****have seen a great light,
> and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
> ****on them a light has dawned.
> 
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....teaching in their synagogues...............  How in heavens name could he be teaching in synagogues? You confuse the minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing teaching in synagogues? You still haven't answered that question.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus clearly says what He was doing.

Each person chooses whether to believe what He says or reject it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am reading from a hard back edition of this book, but I think editions of this book can be downloaded free onto a Kindle. It is a Christian Classic, the edition I have dated September 1883.

Index of subjects shows no entries under Zionism.

This book was written before Zionism was even founded.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is the "Kingdom " Jesus is preaching?
> 
> This statement appears in the Classic The Life And Times of Jesus the Messiah by Alfred Edersheim.
> 
> "In fact, an analysis of 119 passages in the New Testament where the expression Kingdom occurs shows that it means the rule of God which was manifested in and through Christ; is apparent in the Church; gradually develops amidst hindrances; is triumphant at the second coming of Christ; and finally , perfected in the world to come. "  page 187
> 
> In footnotes, each reference is cited.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is we know the land has been called Palestine going back to Herodotus, so we know these maps are accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus and The Bible by denying The Bible as published, with its maps as published...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not deny the narration of the Bible as published.
> 
> I believe that the Bible (_as it is known to Christians, and encompassing both Old and New Testaments_) are a reasonably accurate translation and handing-down of verbiage compiled during the early decades and centuries of The Church.
> 
> There is always room to question the validity of some of the handed-down narration and there is always room to question some of the politics and heresy-suppressing decisions made by early Church Councils and early Church Fathers, with respect to what was included and what was set aside, and with respect to some of the verbiage and interpretations and translations.
> 
> There is always room to question the accuracy of countless copying and re-copying of the Bible by various factions and branches of The Church during the final centuries of the Roman Empire and into the Dark Ages and through the Middle Ages within the monastic communities who preserved and disseminated those texts during those centuries-long periods of upheaval and decline in education and literacy.
> 
> But, in the main, and for the most part, scholars seem to agree that the Bible as it is known to us in the present day, bears a close (if not exact and precise) resemblance to the Bible in an earlier form, once the early Church Councils had settled their editorial differences and locked-down a more permanent view of the earliest Church writings.
> 
> I do not deny these things at all.
> 
> And even if I did (which I do not), such a denial in no way impairs one's judgment with respect to the fallibility and diversity of map illustrations found within various editions of the Bible.
> 
> So much for accusations of 'denying the Bible'.
> 
> Now, moving forward...
> 
> Maps found in modern-day Bibles are modern-day illustrations, based upon modern-day understandings - some of those accurate, some of those faulty.
> 
> The words of the time of Jesus were preserved in the Bible.
> 
> The maps extant in the time of Jesus were not preserved in the Bible.
> 
> If you would like to challenge such an assertion (the maps are modern illustrations), feel free to take a crack at it.
> 
> Afterwards, you will be asked to explain the differences between maps, as they appear in different versions and editions of the Bible, over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> There is nothing 'sacred' or 'gospel-truth -like' about Map A or B, to be found in Bible edition C or D.
> 
> The maps are not the 'word of God' - they are modern-day contrivances and every bit as open to 'challenge' as any other imagery.
> 
> The maps are fallible interpretations of the political divisions of that region during various eras, rendered by fallible, modern, mortal men, at a distance of 1800 or 1900 or 2000 years from the period(s) which they are intended to portray.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Or do you hold that because these modern maps appear in a published edition of the Bible, that the maps take-on the attributes of sacredness and infallibility, alongside the sacred text?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who the fuck is 'we' ?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Continue in your disbelief of Jesus and burn.
> 
> Certainly, all your slander of Jesus and God you shall answer to God for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist, Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the New Testament, Jesus the Jew is the Son of the Zionist God of the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*What are you blabbering now?  The Old Testmanet is a Zionist book, God Promises Israel the land of Zion to the Jews going all the way back to Abraham, and Moses executes God's order, so God IS a Zionist.  And Jesus picks the ball up from there and says that he is the fulfillment of EVERYTHING God promised in the Old Testament, including the rejuvination of Zion with Jews.  

Whether you like it or not, moan and whine about it or not, God, Jesus, the Old Testament AND the New Testaments are ALL ZIONIST.  

All your baloney isn't going to change a THING other than provide free entertainment for us.*


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Jesus never taught the law of Moses.



How would  you know sherri?     You don't know the law of moses.    You never 
read the bible        You are insisting ---very much like muslims do in mosques---
that the  "new" testament is a PILE OF LIES       One of the very clear statements 
about Jesus in the  "new" TESTAMENT-----is----he went to a synagogue and was asked 
to read.        Do you have even the slightest idea what that passage MEANS?

Have you ever heard of the person  "HILLEL"??     Jesus ---in words attributed to 
him by the writers of the "new"  testament-----QUOTES HILLEL  incessantly.   
Now---without googling -----can you tell me why Jesus would QUOTE HILLEL?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He preached the gospel of the kingdom, fulfilling all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Jesus taught the gospel of the kingdom of God, also called the Kingdom of Heaven, a Kingdom believers of Jesus enter into upon Salvation and remain in for eternity.
> 
> Why do you continue in your disbelief of what is written in The Gospels?
> 
> 
> Jesus Begins His Ministry
> 
> Now when he heard that*John had been arrested,*he withdrew into Galilee.*And leaving*Nazareth he went and lived in*Capernaum by*the sea, in the territory of*Zebulun and Naphtali,*so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:
> 
> The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
> ****the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles
> the people dwelling in darkness
> ****have seen a great light,
> and for those dwelling in the region and*shadow of death,
> ****on them a light has dawned.
> 
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying,*Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 ESV - The Temptation of Jesus - Then Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing teaching in synagogues? You still haven't answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why was he teaching in synagogues? Skeptical people want to know.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> Me learn English? Jeebus H. Christ! I suggest you tell those Iranians standing over your shoulder to learn English. And take a bath. And admit that even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to admit.  Even the most hardcore Pali supporters know that Jesus is a Zionist, and they always try to defend Pali terrorist animals by using other methods such as "well, God isn't a real estate agent blah blah blah..."
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He preached the gospel of the kingdom, fulfilling all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing teaching in synagogues? You still haven't answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why was he teaching in synagogues? Skeptical people want to know.
Click to expand...


Since according to Jihad Sherri's handlers, Jesus was actually a Muslim Palestinian, perhaps Jesus was comparing Kosher to his native Hallal food?


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He preached the gospel of the kingdom, fulfilling all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing teaching in synagogues? You still haven't answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why was he teaching in synagogues? Skeptical people want to know.
Click to expand...



silly-----he was teaching proper techniques in dyeing easter eggs as promised 
   in the  "old"  testament------and my all time fave bit of knowlege----when 
   sharing a large chocolate  easter bunny-----go for the LEGS----skip the head

   I wish sherri would tell me what were the other  "promises"   in the  
   "old"  testament


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, &#8220;Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?&#8221;*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*&#8220;Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221;*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*&#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;*She said, &#8220;No one, Lord.&#8221; And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.&#8221;]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The Temple in Jerusalem was in ZION, dipstick.  

I bet that went over your head, or butt, depending.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Temple in Jerusalem was in ZION, dipstick.
> 
> I bet that went over your head, or butt, depending.
Click to expand...



Roudy---I have no idea re your age, or time in the USA    or---stuff.     But it is 
possible that you missed the time when RADIO was big and  BROADCASTS of 
good old southern preachers   dominated sunday radio-------it was hard to avoid 
them.      I REMEMBER.        by the time I was 10---despite complete absence of 
any   "hebrew school" ---etc        I recognized that the good old boy southern 
preachers were  VERY VERY DIM     about jews-----and so were most of my 
christian friends -------things were different back then---LESS ACCESS     

sherri is not ------all that unique-----she has an understanding of judaism and 
the writings found in the "new" testament-----that is something like a hillbilly 
from the early 50s----specifically a church attending hillbilly with a fair attention 
span.      She may have been living under a rock for the past 60 years


----------



## Roudy

Just a few of the many verses in the Old and New Testaments showing that Jesus clearly is a Zionist:

&#8220;Thus saith the LORD God: Behold I will take the children of Israel from among the heathen, whither they be gone , and will gather them on every side, and bring them into their own land: and I will make them one nation in the land upon the mountains of Israel: and one king shall be king to them all...so shall they be My people, and I will be their God, and David My servant shall be king over them: and they shall have one shepherd; they shall also walk in My judgments, and observe My statutes, and do them. And they shall dwell in the land that I have given unto Jacob my servant, wherein your fathers have dwelt...and My servant David shall be their prince for ever.&#8221; Ezekiel 37:21-25 

&#8220;And I will gather the remnant of My flock out of all the countries whither I have driven them, and will bring them again to their folds: and they shall be fruitful and increase...Behold, the days come, says the LORD, when I will raise unto David a righteous Branch, and a King shall reign and prosper, and shall execute judgment and justice in the earth. In his days Judah shall be saved, and Israel shall dwell safely: and this is his name whereby he shall be called. THE LORD OUR RIGHTEOUSNESS. (Jeremiah 23:3,5,6) 

&#8220;Say to the Daughter of Zion, &#8216;See, your king comes to you,&#8217;...Hosana to the Son of David, Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8221; (Matthew 21: 8-16)

****

Look ma!  No Palestine Shmalestine!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gospel of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> John 8*(English Standard Version)
> 
> John 8
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.*Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and*he sat down and taught them.*The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst*they said to him, &#8220;Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now*in the Law Moses commanded us*to stone such women. So what do you say?&#8221;*This they said*to test him,*that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.*And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them,*&#8220;Let him who is without sin among you*be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221;*And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.*But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.*Jesus stood up and said to her,*&#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;*She said, &#8220;No one, Lord.&#8221; And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on*sin no more.&#8221;]]
> 
> John 8 - but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Zionism goes back more than two and a half millennia, even earlier than the Babylonian Exile. Mount Zion is the symbolic heart of Jerusalem.

Psalm 137:1:

"By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered* Zion." *KJV


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_The fact is we know the land has been called Palestine going back to Herodotus, so we know these maps are accurate..._"


The fact is that the region has been called by several names over time.

Accuracy involves (1) utilizing the correct name for a given timeframe, (2) utilizing the correct name for a given set of boundaries, (3) utilizing the correct name for a given political status [independent, client-state, conquered territory, province, etc.] and (4) utilizing the correct name for a given dominant population.

The territory which ultimately became my home-state was, at one time, called by a variety of names by the Native Americans (Indians) of the region - most predominantly Illiniwek, it was called the Illinois Country when it was part of the French Empire, it was part of Virginia during the American Colonial Era, it was part of the Northwest Territory after the American Revolution, it became the Illinois Territory in 1809, and the State of Illinois in 1818.

It has been called many names over time, but it would be inaccurate to publish a map of Illinois portraying its final borders (1818) and utilizing the Illinois name, to represent any pre-1818 point in time, due to border changes and name changes and changes in its political organization or affiliation and changes in its population demographics.

Montana was, at one time, called one thing by the Natives, and then was part of the Louisiana Purchase, and was labeled on maps of the time as part of Louisiana, for convenience sake, but was then labeled the Montana Territory with redrawn borders in 1864, and eventually its borders were finalized and it was incorporated as a State in 1889.

And on and on and on... demonstrating that geographical regions can carry any of a number of names over time, with shifting boundaries, political organizations, populations, etc., and that, sometimes, earlier names for a region end-up being recycled, to label a region, which may include, in whole or in part, some portion of land that was labeled with the same name during an earlier epoch or era.

Same with so-called 'Palestine'.

There is no escaping the idea that the region, in whole or in part, was, indeed, labeled as 'Palestine' (with phonetic and spelling variations) for centuries prior to the Roman period, at various times; usually connected with the presence of the Philistines, an Agean Sea People who invaded and were defeated by the Egyptians, and forcibly resettled in the vicinity of Gaza, Ashkelon and the like.

It has been called Philistia, Gaza, Canaan, Israel, Judah, Judea, Syria-Palestina, the Kingdom of Jerusalem, the province of this and that, and, finally, Palestine, and Israel, recycling old names, along with shifting borders.

That does not, however, mean that a map, published inside a modern-day Bible, which labels that region as 'Palestine' during the lifetime of Jesus of Nazareth, is accurate, with respect to either boundaries or the naming conventions extant at that time, nor with respect to the way the inhabitants of the region identified themselves at the time.

One cannot (accurately and reliably and truthfully) label a region as "A", when it was called "B" by its residents and its governors and masters at the time.

Consequently, any labeling of the region as 'Palestine' during the lifetime of Christ, when that region had been the Kingdom of Judah for centuries beforehand, and when it had been the Roman Province and client-state Kingdom of Judea for years prior to and after the lifetime of Jesus - is an inaccurate labeling - regardless of whether such a map (listing it as Palestine during the lifetime of Jesus) appears in a modern-day published edition of the Bible or whether it appears in an old _Archie and the Jugheads_ comic book.

Doesn't matter... inappropriate usage is inappropriate usage... and trying to establish territorial bona fides using such fault-laden materials is erroneous at best, and disingenuous at worst.


----------



## Bumberclyde

If Jews don't mind being attacked by insane Arabs til the end of time over Israel, I'm ok with that. Jesus probably would have minded, though.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor-----your post was ok-----but you used LONG WORDS----which probably 
confused the target of that post.


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> Kondor-----your post was ok-----but you used LONG WORDS----which probably confused the target of that post.


Agreed. However, with multiple targets (The Critter, and then everybody else), I was playing to the broader audience, using The Critter as the proximate trigger or segue.

I was also in 'windbag' mode, I think...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Continue in your disbelief of Jesus and burn.
> 
> Certainly, all your slander of Jesus and God you shall answer to God for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist, Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the New Testament, Jesus the Jew is the Son of the Zionist God of the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Since I am telling the truth about Jesus, the Old Testament and the New Testament, it is you who is actually slandering Jesus and everything Christianity stands for.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a liar not a lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the two words are sometimes synonymous.      Some really depraved
> prefer  SOPHISTRY  to  reality, justice and decency
Click to expand...

Yup. I know some really good liars and some really bad lawyers. 

Jihad Sherri is just a bad liar.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sherri thinks everyone should follow her belief and runs down everyone who doesn't. Live and let live, and don't push your religion and beliefs on others. Let them find their own way if they are seeking something else, but don't say your religion is best because you are simply setting yourself up for ridicule as are all those who have that outlook._
> 
> 
> 
> Within the past few weeks I have reached the sad amateur-caliber conclusion that we are dealing with someone suffering from substantive mental health problems. I sure-as-hell wouldn't let her within a mile of *my* kids or grandkids. But, given her nature, it's difficult to care.
Click to expand...

I think her pieces of Shiite handlers let the animal out of the mosque basement propaganda HQ once a day for one hour to catch some sunlight in the mosque patio, and then back to work it goes.  So I don't think the Jihad Sherri (and those that oper-hate under that member name) see too many human beings to begin with.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reader can see more bald faced lies and this is not the redneck Sherri but an English as Second Language Sherri.
Click to expand...

Yeah, my observation too. I can even smell the stench of an illiterate Islamic animal writing as Jihad Sherri.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus never taught the law of Moses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal. Just fucking unreal. I guess he taught the law of Achmed?
Click to expand...

Ahmed was a just prophet in the New Testament. Jesus taught the law of Abdul, which was in part based on the teachings of Mahmoud (PBUH).


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri really is excellent entertainment today.  I would rather be on here than watch tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is better then the superbowl
Click to expand...

I'm telling you, where would we get this kind of free entertainment?  Sherri keeps dishing out one one-liner after another, and I'm literally falling off my chair reading them. 

The only COMPLAINT I have is, perhaps we should establish some kind of line or ticketing system where we take turns enjoying bashing and laughing at this lunatic Jihad Sherri. 

NO CUTTING IN THE LINE!


----------



## Roudy

Do you think Jihad Sherri is having sex with both the shift no. 2 and 3 guys, without either of them knowing? 

On the next "Islamic Propaganda HQ CHEATERS...."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;

Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway



Accept Jesus or burn, burn, baby burn.

That is Jesus message, disbelief is condemnation.

I certainly could care less, who wants your Zionist filth anywhere near them.

I expect there is a special room in hell just with your name on it.

All you are is a hate filled animal, I have never recognized a thing human in you. 




Roudy said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Continue in your disbelief of Jesus and burn.

Certainly, all your slander of Jesus and God you shall answer to God for.






Roudy said:



			Yes, in the New Testament, Jesus the Jew is the Son of the Zionist God of the Bible.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*What are you blabbering now?  The Old Testmanet is a Zionist book, God Promises Israel the land of Zion to the Jews going all the way back to Abraham, and Moses executes God's order, so God IS a Zionist.  And Jesus picks the ball up from there and says that he is the fulfillment of EVERYTHING God promised in the Old Testament, including the rejuvination of Zion with Jews.  

Whether you like it or not, moan and whine about it or not, God, Jesus, the Old Testament AND the New Testaments are ALL ZIONIST.  

All your baloney isn't going to change a THING other than provide free entertainment for us.*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Roudy

Bumberclyde said:


> If Jews don't mind being attacked by insane Arabs til the end of time over Israel, I'm ok with that. Jesus probably would have minded, though.


Skitt, every time the insane Arabs attack Israel, the Jews end up getting more land.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> &#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;
> 
> Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Accept Jesus or burn, burn, baby burn.
> 
> That is Jesus message, disbelief is condemnation.
> 
> I certainly could care less, who wants your Zionist filth anywhere near them.
> 
> I expect there is a special room in hell just with your name on it.
> 
> All you are is a hate filled animal, I have never recognized a thing human in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continue in your disbelief of Jesus and burn.
> 
> Certainly, all your slander of Jesus and God you shall answer to God for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you blabbering now?  The Old Testmanet is a Zionist book, God Promises Israel the land of Zion to the Jews going all the way back to Abraham, and Moses executes God's order, so God IS a Zionist.  And Jesus picks the ball up from there and says that he is the fulfillment of EVERYTHING God promised in the Old Testament, including the rejuvination of Zion with Jews.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, moan and whine about it or not, God, Jesus, the Old Testament AND the New Testaments are ALL ZIONIST.
> 
> All your baloney isn't going to change a THING other than provide free entertainment for us.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


_
That's telling him, Heide! Roudy is nothing but an evil zionut._


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri's standard response every time it gets spanked and humiliated: "accept Jesus....blah blah blah". And then an irrelevant verse. .


----------



## MJB12741

That is true.  Zionism has its roots in antiquity thus making it easy for the modern Zionist movement of today in Israel.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What was Jesus doing in a Zionist Jewish temple teaching the Zionist Jews about the laws of Moses? I was under the impression (from your revelations) he didn't have anything to do with Judaism or Zionists. Please clear up this confusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism goes back more than two and a half millennia, even earlier than the Babylonian Exile. Mount Zion is the symbolic heart of Jerusalem.
> 
> Psalm 137:1:
> 
> "By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered* Zion." *KJV
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Son of God.

As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.

The master of every Zionist is Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There simply is no Truth in a Zionist.

Zionists illustrate this principle in every post.

Satan must be so proud of his Zionist students. 

Jesus tells all who He is in John 3:16.

He is the Son of God. 




MJB12741 said:


> That is true.  Zionism has its roots in antiquity thus making it easy for the modern Zionist movement of today in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus lived over 1800 years after Zionist was founded.
> 
> There were never any Zionist Temples Jesus was in, just a temple in Jerusalem he was in.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism goes back more than two and a half millennia, even earlier than the Babylonian Exile. Mount Zion is the symbolic heart of Jerusalem.
> 
> Psalm 137:1:
> 
> "By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered* Zion." *KJV
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> Zionisms master is Satan.


Heaven is right next door to hell. You know, just like MacDonalds and Wendys. But Jesus is a Zionist and doesn't believe in Hell. You got a guilty conscience?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?

A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.

The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).

Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism was beautiful in the beginning.  An ancient homeland for the Jews in the land of Zion.  But just look what Zionism has become today.   A safe haven for Palestinians against their own Arab brothers.  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to them so they can remain squatting where they are in Israel's land.  Not once has Israel even tried to find an incentive to offer the surrounding Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Disgusting.  Want peace?  First this entire Zionist agenda has to go.  Peace will come when Israel learns from the surrounding Arab countries, who know the Palestinians best, how to treat them.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> Zionisms master is Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Galatians 3*(English Standard Version)

Galatians 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

By Faith, or by Works of the Law?

O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vainif indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith*just as*Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness?

Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*In you shall all the nations be blessed.*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.

Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway*


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.
> 
> The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?


To befuddle the minds of Zionists? Jesus was a Zionist, ya know?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If Jesus did not believe in hell, how do you explain His words He spoke about hell?


Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)

Anger

You have heard that it was said to those of old,*You shall not murder; and whoever murders will be liable*to judgment.*But I say to you thateveryone who is angry with his brother[c]*will be liable*to judgment; whoever insults[d]*his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, You fool! will be liable to*the hell[e]*of fire.*So if*you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you,*leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift.Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are going with him to court, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison.*Truly, I say to you,*you will never get out until you have paid the last penny.[f]

Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> Zionisms master is Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven is right next door to hell. You know, just like MacDonalds and Wendys. But Jesus is a Zionist and doesn't believe in Hell. You got a guilty conscience?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus did not believe in hell, how do you explain His words He spoke about hell?
> 
> 
> Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Anger
> 
> You have heard that it was said to those of old,*You shall not murder; and whoever murders will be liable*to judgment.*But I say to you thateveryone who is angry with his brother[c]*will be liable*to judgment; whoever insults[d]*his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, You fool! will be liable to*the hell[e]*of fire.*So if*you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you,*leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift.Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are going with him to court, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison.*Truly, I say to you,*you will never get out until you have paid the last penny.[f]
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> Zionisms master is Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven is right next door to hell. You know, just like MacDonalds and Wendys. But Jesus is a Zionist and doesn't believe in Hell. You got a guilty conscience?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He was referring to the city garbage dump. That was pure hell.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Those who follow the law are cursed.


Galatians 3*(English Standard Version)

 Righteous Shall Live by Faith

For all who rely on works of the law are*under a curse; for it is written,Cursed be everyone who does not*abide by all things written in the Book of the Law, and do them.*Now it is evident that*no one is justified before God by the law, for*The righteous shall live by faith.[d]But the law is not of faith, rather*The one who does them shall live by them.*Christ*redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for usfor it is written,*Cursed is everyone who is hanged*on a tree*so that in Christ Jesus the blessing of Abraham might*come to the Gentiles, so that*we might receive*the promised Spirit[e]*through faith.

Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.
> 
> The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> 
> 
> To befuddle the minds of Zionists? Jesus was a Zionist, ya know?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who follow the law are cursed.
> 
> 
> Galatians 3*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Righteous Shall Live by Faith
> 
> For all who rely on works of the law are*under a curse; for it is written,Cursed be everyone who does not*abide by all things written in the Book of the Law, and do them.*Now it is evident that*no one is justified before God by the law, for*The righteous shall live by faith.[d]But the law is not of faith, rather*The one who does them shall live by them.*Christ*redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for usfor it is written,*Cursed is everyone who is hanged*on a tree*so that in Christ Jesus the blessing of Abraham might*come to the Gentiles, so that*we might receive*the promised Spirit[e]*through faith.
> 
> Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.
> 
> The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> 
> 
> To befuddle the minds of Zionists? Jesus was a Zionist, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I ain't worried. I ain't got no priors.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is the curse, another statement of it/another way to say it, by Jesus Himself.


O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;

Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is the curse, another statement of it/another way to say it, by Jesus Himself.
> 
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;
> 
> Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway


He is a Zionist, speaking to Zionists, Heide.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Galatians 3*(English Standard Version)

The Law and the Promise

To give a human example, brothers:[f]*even with a man-made covenant, no one annuls it or adds to it once it has been ratified.*Nowthe promises were made*to Abraham and to his offspring. It does not say, And to offsprings, referring to many, but referring to one,*And to your offspring, who is Christ.*This is what I mean: the law, which came*430 years afterward, does not annul a covenant previously ratified by God, so as*to make the promise void.*For if the inheritance comes by the law, it no longer comes by promise; but*God gave it to Abraham by a promise.

Why then the law?*It was added because of transgressions,*until the offspring should come to whom the promise had been made, and it was*put in place through angels*by an intermediary.*Now*an intermediary implies more than one, but*God is one.

Is the law then contrary to the promises of God? Certainly not! For*if a law had been given that could give life, then righteousness would indeed be by the law.*But the Scripture*imprisoned everything under sin, so that*the promise by faith in Jesus Christ might be given*to those who believe.

Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law,imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed.*So then,*the law was our*guardian until Christ came,*in order that we might be justified by faith.*But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian,*for in Christ Jesus*you are all sons of God, through faith.*For as many of you as*were baptized*into Christ have*put on Christ.*There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave[g]*nor free,*there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.*And*if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring,*heirs according to promise.

Galatians 3 ESV - By Faith, or by Works of the Law? - O - Bible Gateway







Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.
> 
> The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> 
> 
> To befuddle the minds of Zionists? Jesus was a Zionist, ya know?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Nothing Sherri has said has changed my opinion that Jesus is a Zionist. But I'm so tired today. Wonder if she would tell her secret how she can post for 28 consecutive hors?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Galatians 3*(English Standard Version)
> 
> The Law and the Promise
> 
> To give a human example, brothers:[f]*even with a man-made covenant, no one annuls it or adds to it once it has been ratified.*Nowthe promises were made*to Abraham and to his offspring. It does not say, And to offsprings, referring to many, but referring to one,*And to your offspring, who is Christ.*This is what I mean: the law, which came*430 years afterward, does not annul a covenant previously ratified by God, so as*to make the promise void.*For if the inheritance comes by the law, it no longer comes by promise; but*God gave it to Abraham by a promise.
> 
> Why then the law?*It was added because of transgressions,*until the offspring should come to whom the promise had been made, and it was*put in place through angels*by an intermediary.*Now*an intermediary implies more than one, but*God is one.
> 
> Is the law then contrary to the promises of God? Certainly not! For*if a law had been given that could give life, then righteousness would indeed be by the law.*But the Scripture*imprisoned everything under sin, so that*the promise by faith in Jesus Christ might be given*to those who believe.
> 
> Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law,imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed.*So then,*the law was our*guardian until Christ came,*in order that we might be justified by faith.*But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian,*for in Christ Jesus*you are all sons of God, through faith.*For as many of you as*were baptized*into Christ have*put on Christ.*There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave[g]*nor free,*there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.*And*if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring,*heirs according to promise.
> 
> Galatians 3 ESV - By Faith, or by Works of the Law? - O - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.
> 
> The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> 
> 
> To befuddle the minds of Zionists? Jesus was a Zionist, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You needn't be so concerned now that we have Obama Care. Lighten up.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Galatians does a beautiful job of describing the new covenant, by grace and not works, all are saved, Jew and Gentile , who believe in Jesus.

And not a word about Zionism anywhere.


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> Nothing Sherri has said has changed my opinion that Jesus is a Zionist. But I'm so tired today. Wonder if she would tell her secret how she can post for 28 consecutive hors?


She drinks a shit load of Red Bull.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Galatians does a beautiful job of describing the new covenant, by grace and not works, all are saved, Jew and Gentile , who believe in Jesus.
> 
> And not a word about Zionism anywhere.


We be saved? Hallelujah!!!


----------



## MJB12741

Poor Sherri.  So uneducated in ancient history.  FYI, the concept of heaven & hell already existed in the ancient Sassanian Dynasty of Persia long before the birth of Jesus.  It is of Zoroastrian origin & assimilated into Jewish & Christian theology.  Even the concept of Satan is Zoroastrian in origin in the form of Angra Mainyu.  Neither heaven nor hell nor souls nor angels nor reserection were of any Christian origin.  Come dear.  Take the journey.

The Book of Arda Viraf





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus did not believe in hell, how do you explain His words He spoke about hell?
> 
> 
> Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Anger
> 
> You have heard that it was said to those of old,*You shall not murder; and whoever murders will be liable*to judgment.*But I say to you thateveryone who is angry with his brother[c]*will be liable*to judgment; whoever insults[d]*his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, You fool! will be liable to*the hell[e]*of fire.*So if*you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you,*leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift.Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are going with him to court, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison.*Truly, I say to you,*you will never get out until you have paid the last penny.[f]
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> Zionisms master is Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven is right next door to hell. You know, just like MacDonalds and Wendys. But Jesus is a Zionist and doesn't believe in Hell. You got a guilty conscience?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Well, I have to say I feel Blessed to have had this opportunity to have these discussions on this thread.  There were some things that had bothered me for many years about Salvation before Jesus that I now understand much better. It's just like it all comes together, so much so that literally I explained it to myself in my head and walked into a Sermon Wednesday night and listened to my preacher express it exactly the same way I had just explained it to myself.

I would write it here now, but I am working my way through understanding a few more things a bit better first, then I will.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No Red Bull, caffeine is as strong as it gets.

I don't like the taste of it.



Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Sherri has said has changed my opinion that Jesus is a Zionist. But I'm so tired today. Wonder if she would tell her secret how she can post for 28 consecutive hors?
> 
> 
> 
> She drinks a shit load of Red Bull.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I have to say I feel Blessed to have had this opportunity to have these discussions on this thread.  There were some things that had bothered me for many years about Salvation before Jesus that I now understand much better. It's just like it all comes together, so much so that literally I explained it to myself in my head and walked into a Sermon Wednesday night and listened to my preacher express it exactly the same way I had just explained it to myself.
> 
> I would write it here now, but I am working my way through understanding a few more things a bit better first, then I will.


Well. it's been fun but I have to go to the looney bin for a check-up and adjustment. My Zionism needs a boost.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I wish I could make you understand Jesus.

I really could care less about history.

We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.

Jesus My Jesus
You live in my heart
You lead and guide me
Each and every day of my life
You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside

The beginning of a song I wrote

And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do




MJB12741 said:


> Poor Sherri.  So uneducated in ancient history.  FYI, the concept of heaven & hell already existed in the ancient Sassanian Dynasty of Persia long before the birth of Jesus.  It is of Zoroastrian origin & assimilated into Jewish & Christian theology.  Even the concept of Satan is Zoroastrian in origin in the form of Angra Mainyu.  Neither heaven nor hell nor souls nor angels nor reserection were of any Christian origin.  Come dear.  Take the journey.
> 
> The Book of Arda Viraf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus did not believe in hell, how do you explain His words He spoke about hell?
> 
> 
> Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Anger
> 
> You have heard that it was said to those of old,*You shall not murder; and whoever murders will be liable*to judgment.*But I say to you thateveryone who is angry with his brother[c]*will be liable*to judgment; whoever insults[d]*his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, You fool! will be liable to*the hell[e]*of fire.*So if*you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you,*leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift.Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are going with him to court, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison.*Truly, I say to you,*you will never get out until you have paid the last penny.[f]
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven is right next door to hell. You know, just like MacDonalds and Wendys. But Jesus is a Zionist and doesn't believe in Hell. You got a guilty conscience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I wish I could make you understand Jesus.
> 
> I really could care less about history.
> 
> We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.
> 
> Jesus My Jesus
> You live in my heart
> You lead and guide me
> Each and every day of my life
> You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
> The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside
> 
> The beginning of a song I wrote
> 
> And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri.  So uneducated in ancient history.  FYI, the concept of heaven & hell already existed in the ancient Sassanian Dynasty of Persia long before the birth of Jesus.  It is of Zoroastrian origin & assimilated into Jewish & Christian theology.  Even the concept of Satan is Zoroastrian in origin in the form of Angra Mainyu.  Neither heaven nor hell nor souls nor angels nor reserection were of any Christian origin.  Come dear.  Take the journey.
> 
> The Book of Arda Viraf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus did not believe in hell, how do you explain His words He spoke about hell?
> 
> 
> Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)
> 
> Anger
> 
> You have heard that it was said to those of old,*You shall not murder; and whoever murders will be liable*to judgment.*But I say to you thateveryone who is angry with his brother[c]*will be liable*to judgment; whoever insults[d]*his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, You fool! will be liable to*the hell[e]*of fire.*So if*you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you,*leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift.Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are going with him to court, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison.*Truly, I say to you,*you will never get out until you have paid the last penny.[f]
> 
> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It certianly would be great if Mrs. Sherri and her Iranian gang could take their show on the road.  First stop should be Iran since they will be able to converse with the crazy religious leaders there in Farsi.  She and her gang can tell them the same things about Jesus that they are posting non stop on this forum and then get down on their knees and beg the Muslim clergy to LET THE CHRISTIANS FREE.  This way at least Mrs. Sherri and her Iranian gang will actually be doing something for Christians.  She is accomplishing nothing for the poor Christians who are being harassed, imprisoned and murdered in Muslim countries in spite all her babbling on this forum.  One would think that instead of babbling on and on, she would at the very least ask all the readers, whatever their beliefs, to pray for the poor Christians in Muslim countries.  It could be that the bottom line is that she actually doesn't care what is happening to these Christians.

Syria: Young Christian Man Beheaded On The Spot After Islamists Notice Cross Necklace | MidnightWatcher's Blogspot


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No Red Bull, caffeine is as strong as it gets.
> 
> I don't like the taste of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Sherri has said has changed my opinion that Jesus is a Zionist. But I'm so tired today. Wonder if she would tell her secret how she can post for 28 consecutive hors?
> 
> 
> 
> She drinks a shit load of Red Bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


3rd shift Sherri, is that you?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;
> 
> Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Accept Jesus or burn, burn, baby burn.
> 
> That is Jesus message, disbelief is condemnation.
> 
> I certainly could care less, who wants your Zionist filth anywhere near them.
> 
> I expect there is a special room in hell just with your name on it.
> 
> All you are is a hate filled animal, I have never recognized a thing human in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What are you blabbering now?  The Old Testmanet is a Zionist book, God Promises Israel the land of Zion to the Jews going all the way back to Abraham, and Moses executes God's order, so God IS a Zionist.  And Jesus picks the ball up from there and says that he is the fulfillment of EVERYTHING God promised in the Old Testament, including the rejuvination of Zion with Jews.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, moan and whine about it or not, God, Jesus, the Old Testament AND the New Testaments are ALL ZIONIST.
> 
> All your baloney isn't going to change a THING other than provide free entertainment for us.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> That's telling him, Heide! Roudy is nothing but an evil zionut._
Click to expand...

_
Say what?!




_


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> The master of every Zionist is Satan.


So are you calling Jesus, Satan?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There simply is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Zionists illustrate this principle in every post.
> 
> Satan must be so proud of his Zionist students.
> 
> Jesus tells all who He is in John 3:16.
> 
> He is the Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  Zionism has its roots in antiquity thus making it easy for the modern Zionist movement of today in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism goes back more than two and a half millennia, even earlier than the Babylonian Exile. Mount Zion is the symbolic heart of Jerusalem.
> 
> Psalm 137:1:
> 
> "By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered* Zion." *KJV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Actually that's John telling us who he thinks Jesus is.  That's why it's called "John 3:16"


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?
> 
> A great deal of the religious division and confusion in the world today is caused by general lack of knowledge about the purpose and intent of the two major divisions of the Bible, the old and the new testaments.
> 
> The Old Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from the creation of the earth to the time of Jesus' death on the cross. The New Testament is revelation and law from God covering about the time from Jesus' birth to His (future) second coming. It tells us that His Son, Jesus, came, lived, died, and arose so that believers on Jesus as the Christ might have eternal life. The New Testament also tells us, by both command and recorded example how we are to worship God today. The two portionscf God's will are so closely related it can be said about them that the Old is the New concealed and the New is the Old revealed. The Old Testament was preparatory, temporary, and limited. The New is complete, eternal, and universal. The Old Testament promised a New Testament (Jer. 31:31). The prophet Isaiah spoke of the days to come when the new law would go forth from Jerusalem (Isaiah 2:2-4). In the New Testament, the Apostle Paul stated that the law of Moses had been given until the seed, which is Christ Jesus, had come (study Galatians 3:19-27).
> 
> Please explain why we have Old And New Testaments?


Oh look!  Jihad Sherri found other idiots like herself!


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> The master of every Zionist is Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you calling Jesus, Satan?
Click to expand...


Satan is one of the children of god... be it theology or science, the god particle is the source of all life, so we are all the children of god


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to say I feel Blessed to have had this opportunity to have these discussions on this thread.  There were some things that had bothered me for many years about Salvation before Jesus that I now understand much better. It's just like it all comes together, so much so that literally I explained it to myself in my head and walked into a Sermon Wednesday night and listened to my preacher express it exactly the same way I had just explained it to myself.
> 
> I would write it here now, but I am working my way through understanding a few more things a bit better first, then I will.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. it's been fun but I have to go to the looney bin for a check-up and adjustment. My Zionism needs a boost.
Click to expand...

"Well my shift has ended, let's see a big show of hand for the Abdul which will take over for the 3rd shift.  The second shift has been brought to you by Budweiser Hallal Beer.  Allahu Akbar!"


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Red Bull, caffeine is as strong as it gets.
> 
> I don't like the taste of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> She drinks a shit load of Red Bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3rd shift Sherri, is that you?
Click to expand...

That's  the second SHIT saying goodbye.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> As much separates Jesus from being a  Zionist as is the distance between heaven and hell.
> 
> The master of every Zionist is Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you calling Jesus, Satan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satan is one of the children of god... be it theology or science, the god particle is the source of all life, so we are all the children of god
Click to expand...

When one looks at the abominable behavior of Jihad Sherri, you start wondering if God has a sense of humor sometimes.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Red Bull, caffeine is as strong as it gets.
> 
> I don't like the taste of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> She drinks a shit load of Red Bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3rd shift Sherri, is that you?
Click to expand...

My favorite Sherri is the late night to morning shift one.  He's the one that sounds the dumbest and most Islamic.  Can we write a letter to their supervisor and ask the shifts to be switched?  That way we can all enjoy the late night Sherri show.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I wish I could make you understand Jesus.
> 
> I really could care less about history.
> 
> We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.
> 
> Jesus My Jesus
> You live in my heart
> You lead and guide me
> Each and every day of my life
> You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
> The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside
> 
> The beginning of a song I wrote
> 
> And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do
> 
> I finally see a Sherri that is seeking understanding. Proverbs tells us not to lean on our own understanding. And Jesus said "You shall know the truth and the truth will set you free". Ask, seek, knock. If you believe in Jesus and you ask Him to show you the truth, He will. And if you would ask people to pray for you, they will. I will pray for you Sherri.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is the curse, another statement of it/another way to say it, by Jesus Himself.
> 
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;
> 
> Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway


It's not actually a curse he was talking about the leadership, the Pharisees and Scribes. But if you actually read on in Mathew, you will see the Zionist Israelite Jew Jesus celebrating the Zionist Biblical celebration of PASSOVER. 

Checkmate, LOL:

The Passover with the Disciples
Matthew 26
17 Now on the first day of Unleavened Bread the disciples came to Jesus, saying, Where will you have us prepare for you to eat the Passover? 18 He said, Go into the city to a certain man and say to him, The Teacher says, My time is at hand. I will keep the Passover at your house with my disciples. 19 And the disciples did as Jesus had directed them, and they prepared the Passover.


----------



## Roudy

Ill take religion for 300 points Alex: 

By what religious "name" did Jesus' disciples and apostles often call him?  

Jihad Sherri shift no. 3 is welcome to answer as well. 

Tick tick tick...


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Ill take religion for 300 points Alex:
> 
> By what religious "name" did Jesus' disciples and apostles often call him?
> 
> Jihad Sherri shift no. 3 is welcome to answer as well.
> 
> Tick tick tick...


She's calling a friend.
Whoops, battery is dead.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take religion for 300 points Alex:
> 
> By what religious "name" did Jesus' disciples and apostles often call him?
> 
> Jihad Sherri shift no. 3 is welcome to answer as well.
> 
> Tick tick tick...
> 
> 
> 
> She's calling a friend.
> Whoops, battery is dead.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha.  Well Alex Trebek from Jeopardy wants you the viewers to know that Jesus was called RABBI, even after his resurrection.  So far all the arrows are pointing to Jesus being a ZIONIST, JEW, ISRAELITE, OLD TESTAMENT BEIEVER, RABBI.


Mark 11:20
The Lesson from the Withered Fig Tree

20 As they passed by in the morning, they saw the fig tree withered away to its roots. 21 And *Peter* remembered and *said* to him, &#8220;*Rabbi, look! *The fig tree that you cursed has withered.&#8221; 22 And Jesus answered them, &#8220;Have faith in God. 23 Truly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, &#8216;Be taken up and thrown into the sea,&#8217; and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says will come to pass, it will be done for him. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask in prayer, believe that you have received[c] it, and it will be yours. 25 And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.&#8221;



> And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.&#8221;



^^^^^^. Very Jewish, YOM KIPPUR prayer every Jew prays on the Judaism's Day of Attonement.  Jesus was as Jewish and Zionist as you can get!


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take religion for 300 points Alex:
> 
> By what religious "name" did Jesus' disciples and apostles often call him?
> 
> Jihad Sherri shift no. 3 is welcome to answer as well.
> 
> Tick tick tick...
> 
> 
> 
> She's calling a friend.
> Whoops, battery is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Well Alex Trebek from Jeopardy wants you the viewers to know that Jesus was called RABBI, even after his resurrection.  So far all the arrows are pointing to Jesus being a ZIONIST, JEW, ISRAELITE, OLD TESTAMENT BEIEVER, RABBI.
> 
> 
> Mark 11:20
> The Lesson from the Withered Fig Tree
> 
> 20 As they passed by in the morning, they saw the fig tree withered away to its roots. 21 And *Peter* remembered and *said* to him, *Rabbi, look! *The fig tree that you cursed has withered. 22 And Jesus answered them, Have faith in God. 23 Truly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, Be taken up and thrown into the sea, and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says will come to pass, it will be done for him. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask in prayer, believe that you have received[c] it, and it will be yours. 25 And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^. Very Jewish, YOM KIPPUR prayer every Jew prays on the Judaism's Day of Attonement.  Jesus was as Jewish and Zionist as you can get!
Click to expand...




roudy----as a jew you recognize what Jesus and his friends were saying-----
but there are  "some people"    who simply do not know and do not want 
to know.      Some people cannot BEAR THE IDEA-----the reality


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri is a blast.  She keeps on saying how much she loves her Jesus while she supports those who are killing his people all over the world.  Sure hope she likes her life on the funny farm.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could make you understand Jesus.
> 
> I really could care less about history.
> 
> We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.
> 
> Jesus My Jesus
> You live in my heart
> You lead and guide me
> Each and every day of my life
> You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
> The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside
> 
> The beginning of a song I wrote
> 
> And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do
> 
> I finally see a Sherri that is seeking understanding. Proverbs tells us not to lean on our own understanding. And Jesus said "You shall know the truth and the truth will set you free". Ask, seek, knock. If you believe in Jesus and you ask Him to show you the truth, He will. And if you would ask people to pray for you, they will. I will pray for you Sherri.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

By saying that she thinks it will give her immunity in her afterlife, whereas it is unlikely to do didldy squat because of her hatred of Israel and how she delights in the death of children.  



MJB12741 said:


> Sherri is a blast.  She keeps on saying how much she loves her Jesus while she supports those who are killing his people all over the world.  Sure hope she likes her life on the funny farm.







Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could make you understand Jesus.
> 
> I really could care less about history.
> 
> We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.
> 
> Jesus My Jesus
> You live in my heart
> You lead and guide me
> Each and every day of my life
> You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
> The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside
> 
> The beginning of a song I wrote
> 
> And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do
> 
> I finally see a Sherri that is seeking understanding. Proverbs tells us not to lean on our own understanding. And Jesus said "You shall know the truth and the truth will set you free". Ask, seek, knock. If you believe in Jesus and you ask Him to show you the truth, He will. And if you would ask people to pray for you, they will. I will pray for you Sherri.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's calling a friend.
> Whoops, battery is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Well Alex Trebek from Jeopardy wants you the viewers to know that Jesus was called RABBI, even after his resurrection.  So far all the arrows are pointing to Jesus being a ZIONIST, JEW, ISRAELITE, OLD TESTAMENT BEIEVER, RABBI.
> 
> 
> Mark 11:20
> The Lesson from the Withered Fig Tree
> 
> 20 As they passed by in the morning, they saw the fig tree withered away to its roots. 21 And *Peter* remembered and *said* to him, *Rabbi, look! *The fig tree that you cursed has withered. 22 And Jesus answered them, Have faith in God. 23 Truly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, Be taken up and thrown into the sea, and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says will come to pass, it will be done for him. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask in prayer, believe that you have received[c] it, and it will be yours. 25 And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^. Very Jewish, YOM KIPPUR prayer every Jew prays on the Judaism's Day of Attonement.  Jesus was as Jewish and Zionist as you can get!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy----as a jew you recognize what Jesus and his friends were saying-----
> but there are  "some people"    who simply do not know and do not want
> to know.      Some people cannot BEAR THE IDEA-----the reality
Click to expand...

That is true Irosie. The more I see the more I am convinced that Jesus was a Jewish, Zionist, Israelite rabbi preaching Judaism from the Old Testament. 

The above verse I quoted is a classic prayer and true essence of Yom Kippur, Judaism's holiest day, in which you are to forgive and beg others for forgiveness and pray that God may forgive you.


----------



## Roudy

Sweet_Caroline said:


> By saying that she thinks it will give her immunity in her afterlife, whereas it is unlikely to do didldy squat because of her hatred of Israel and how she delights in the death of children.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is a blast.  She keeps on saying how much she loves her Jesus while she supports those who are killing his people all over the world.  Sure hope she likes her life on the funny farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could make you understand Jesus.
> 
> I really could care less about history.
> 
> We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.
> 
> Jesus My Jesus
> You live in my heart
> You lead and guide me
> Each and every day of my life
> You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
> The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside
> 
> The beginning of a song I wrote
> 
> And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do
> 
> I finally see a Sherri that is seeking understanding. Proverbs tells us not to lean on our own understanding. And Jesus said "You shall know the truth and the truth will set you free". Ask, seek, knock. If you believe in Jesus and you ask Him to show you the truth, He will. And if you would ask people to pray for you, they will. I will pray for you Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

According to Jihad Sherri the abomination's warped ideology, spending all her living and breathing hours spouting Jew hate guarantees her a seat in heaven. This is classic anti semitism, where Jews are looked upon as "Christ killers" and hating and persecuting them is "doing Gods work".  

Some people are simply so diseased and filled with hate that they are incurable.


----------



## MJB12741

So rare that a nutcase wants to be on a public display.  Gotta love her for that.  What fun she gives us.





Sweet_Caroline said:


> By saying that she thinks it will give her immunity in her afterlife, whereas it is unlikely to do didldy squat because of her hatred of Israel and how she delights in the death of children.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is a blast.  She keeps on saying how much she loves her Jesus while she supports those who are killing his people all over the world.  Sure hope she likes her life on the funny farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could make you understand Jesus.
> 
> I really could care less about history.
> 
> We love because He first loved us, to have that love hit you and immerse you and envelope you and consume you, nothing in this world like that, nothing can come anywhere close to that.
> 
> Jesus My Jesus
> You live in my heart
> You lead and guide me
> Each and every day of my life
> You are the one who I was born to seek and find and to know
> The only one who could have feeled the emptiness I felt inside
> 
> The beginning of a song I wrote
> 
> And you know, the words always fall short in fully expressing who Jesus is, they always do
> 
> I finally see a Sherri that is seeking understanding. Proverbs tells us not to lean on our own understanding. And Jesus said "You shall know the truth and the truth will set you free". Ask, seek, knock. If you believe in Jesus and you ask Him to show you the truth, He will. And if you would ask people to pray for you, they will. I will pray for you Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying that she thinks it will give her immunity in her afterlife, whereas it is unlikely to do didldy squat because of her hatred of Israel and how she delights in the death of children.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is a blast.  She keeps on saying how much she loves her Jesus while she supports those who are killing his people all over the world.  Sure hope she likes her life on the funny farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Jihad Sherri the abomination's warped ideology, spending all her living and breathing hours spouting Jew hate guarantees her a seat in heaven. This is classic anti semitism, where Jews are looked upon as "Christ killers" and hating and persecuting them is "doing Gods work".
> 
> Some people are simply so diseased and filled with hate that they are incurable.
Click to expand...


Christ killers? Are you kidding? Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud. Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

And the funny thing is she thinks she is right and everyone else is wrong.  
Unbelievable.  



MJB12741 said:


> So rare that a nutcase wants to be on a public display.  Gotta love her for that.  What fun she gives us.







Sweet_Caroline said:


> By saying that she thinks it will give her immunity in her afterlife, whereas it is unlikely to do didldy squat because of her hatred of Israel and how she delights in the death of children.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is a blast.  She keeps on saying how much she loves her Jesus while she supports those who are killing his people all over the world.  Sure hope she likes her life on the funny farm.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying that she thinks it will give her immunity in her afterlife, whereas it is unlikely to do didldy squat because of her hatred of Israel and how she delights in the death of children.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Jihad Sherri the abomination's warped ideology, spending all her living and breathing hours spouting Jew hate guarantees her a seat in heaven. This is classic anti semitism, where Jews are looked upon as "Christ killers" and hating and persecuting them is "doing Gods work".
> 
> Some people are simply so diseased and filled with hate that they are incurable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ killers? Are you kidding? Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud. Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings.
Click to expand...


Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers?  

Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.  

Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to destroy the Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side. 

Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Jihad Sherri the abomination's warped ideology, spending all her living and breathing hours spouting Jew hate guarantees her a seat in heaven. This is classic anti semitism, where Jews are looked upon as "Christ killers" and hating and persecuting them is "doing Gods work".
> 
> Some people are simply so diseased and filled with hate that they are incurable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ killers? Are you kidding? Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud. Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
Click to expand...


Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.

The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.

If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.

If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ killers? Are you kidding? Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud. Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
Click to expand...

Your arguments mimic those of the poster named for Ho Chi Minh City. He's a world traveling buffoon too.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.




    thanks shaar--------fellow posters---PAY ATTENTION----you got the  PARTY-LJNE--
direct from the sewer.        It is very important----I had no idea what went on in ---
---mosques until  45 years ago when I got ---invited.     There is something called 
the  "KHUTBAH JUMAAT"-----something like the lesson of the week

The lesson I was honored to hear was all about good friday-----since it happened to 
be good friday that day.      The lesson was   ----the bible is a pile of dung and 
christians are perverted liars   ENEMEEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM.

sometimes one can learn the weekly lesson--just by casual conversation ----
like if the local  7-11   clerk from southeast asia comments   
"muslims invented charity"   <<< he got it from the Khutbah jumaat

revisionist history is very big in the UMMAH----now--"arabs"    have been 
migrating IN WAVES    to syria and egypt for 10,000 years.     NOPE---
it is  KHUTBAH JUMAAT   as valuable as  "muslims invented charity"


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ killers? Are you kidding? Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud. Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
Click to expand...

Nah, US started supporting Israel in the 1960's after it realized that most of the Arab world had become client Soviet states, and were constantly attacking their ally. Supporting Israel, just like supporting Japan or South Korea, became a National Security issue. And it still is.  Israel is the only country the US can truly trust in the region. The rest are relationships built on convenience and resources, Americans have nothing in common with them. 

The Arabs are recent 20th century invaders to the land. It belonged to the Ottomans for 600 years and then controlled by the British after WWI.  Out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire, many countries were created, all of them Muslim and Arab. Nobody had a problem with any of it until a Jewish state was created in the land ancient Jews lived.  Arabs have always oppressed and persecuted Jews and Christians in their countries as second class citizens, so naturally a Jewish state which stood up for itself was an alien concept to them. 

Anti Zionism is just another way for anti Semites to vent their hatred and intolerance towards the Jewish people.  After WWII outright anti semitism became politically incorrect so itis now disguised as anti Zionism. Nobody's falling for it except other anti Semites.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your arguments mimic those of the poster named for Ho Chi Minh City. He's a world traveling buffoon too.
Click to expand...

Ask the idiot where in the bible does it say the land was promised to the ARAB Muslims.

Even the a Koran gives the land to the Jews.    

True story.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> "..._Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud_..."


And many Christians think the Jews don't go far enough to ensure their survival.



> "..._Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings._"


And with every Administration, we reinforce our image as idiots, in this narrow context.

When Americans come to understand that the Jews and Muslims of Israel-Palestine are locked into a decades-long, life-or-death, winner-take-all struggle for survival, perhaps we'll give up on such idiotic vaudeville shows and let nature take its course.

The Muslims want it all, and will not be happy until the State of Israel is wiped off the map and its citizens dispersed or slaughtered or driven into the sea.

There is no compromising with the Mad Dog Palestinians, outside the realm of temporary expediencies on the road to their end-game goals.

The borders of Israel prior to the 1967 Six-Day War were not defensible in the long run.

The Muslim aggression (_mobilizing of large-scale formations alongside Israel's borders and closing the Straits of Tiran_) of 1967 gave the Israelis the excuse they needed to acquire territorial '*buffers*' and 'high ground' against any future Muslim-Arab military adventures, and gave them the excuse they needed to seize control of Jerusalem, their former capital in ancient times.






"..._Yeah, Senator, the Jews had a lot of buffers_..."

The Israelis have been through Land-for-Peace deals on multiple occasions and it never seems to work out, so, little wonder that they've given up on that idea.

No point in giving back spoils of war when you're just going to have to retake them again in a couple of years, after the Palestinians begin using the conceded lands as operational bases against Israel for the next round of demands.

Lock 'em in a room together and let 'em duke it out.

Last man standing wins.

Smart Vegas Money is on the Jews.

Mine too.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ killers? Are you kidding? Christians don't hate Jews, but many do have a problem with the Likkud. Every US president since Eisenhower has tried to make peace and stop the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
Click to expand...



wrong again----in fact---it was MUHUMMAD who decided that HE  was related to 
Ishmael because HE wanted to be related to Abraham.    Even way back then---
TRIBE   and   LINEAGE  was    the  BIG ISSUE in the perverse minds of the 
illiterate desert people of arabia -----they actually had  ORACLES who invented 
lineages for a fee.      Learn some reality


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, US started supporting Israel in the 1960's after it realized that most of the Arab world had become client Soviet states, and were constantly attacking their ally. Supporting Israel, just like supporting Japan or South Korea, became a National Security issue. And it still is.  Israel is the only country the US can truly trust in the region. The rest are relationships built on convenience and resources, Americans have nothing in common with them.
> 
> The Arabs are recent 20th century invaders to the land. It belonged to the Ottomans for 600 years and then controlled by the British after WWI.  Out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire, many countries were created, all of them Muslim and Arab. Nobody had a problem with any of it until a Jewish state was created in the land ancient Jews lived.  Arabs have always oppressed and persecuted Jews and Christians in their countries as second class citizens, so naturally a Jewish state which stood up for itself was an alien concept to them.
> 
> Anti Zionism is just another way for anti Semites to vent their hatred and intolerance towards the Jewish people.  After WWII outright anti semitism became politically incorrect so itis now disguised as anti Zionism. Nobody's falling for it except other anti Semites.
Click to expand...


Its a miracle that the Soviets didn't establish themselves in the Arab world after 1948.. but Arabs hate communism and socialism.. always have.

The problem in Palestine was a matter of culture .. The European Zionists didn't fit in the culture of the Arab Muslims, Christians and Jews. They also didn't speak Arabic.

Most if not all of them were socialists.. going barelegged and bare armed, yapping about free love, Lenin and Marx. They told the Arabs by 1920 that the Brits had given them the land and that the Arabs would work for them and be their slaves.

When Jews moved to Hebron after the expulsion from Spain.. they did so without incident..

I have lived in several Arab countries ... The Jews were still leaving in the 1970s.. Most it seems did not go to Israel.. I remember them as prosperous.. own factories and being heavily into import -export.

The problem wasn't because they were Jews.. 

You would put up resistance if your population doubled with foreign aliens who wanted to push you off your land and create a state exclusively for themselves.


Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that this is the first time you heard Jews being referred to as Christ killers by Jew haters?
> 
> Every US president has been very supportive of Israel.  This conflict is about Muslim intolerance and hatred, nothing else.
> 
> Arabs got their "Arab Palestine" carved out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire in Jordan, but still couldn't stand a Jewish state in ancient Israel, in an ocean of Muslim shithole states in the region many of them carved out as well. So they attacked Israel and lost, not to create a Palestinian state but simply to create a Jewish one, and then divide it amongst themselves in true a islamic fashion.  Even when Jordan and Egypt controlled West Bank and Gaza for 20 years, from 48 to 67, not one word was uttered about a Palestine from either side.
> 
> Anti Zionism is simply another word for anti semetism, as correctly noted by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again----in fact---it was MUHUMMAD who decided that HE  was related to
> Ishmael because HE wanted to be related to Abraham.    Even way back then---
> TRIBE   and   LINEAGE  was    the  BIG ISSUE in the perverse minds of the
> illiterate desert people of arabia -----they actually had  ORACLES who invented
> lineages for a fee.      Learn some reality
Click to expand...

The illiterate terrorist Mohammad didn't realize that he had related himself to the one that God had called a wild jackass, and commanded Abraham to kick his unruly ass out of his house, and out into the desert.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, US started supporting Israel in the 1960's after it realized that most of the Arab world had become client Soviet states, and were constantly attacking their ally. Supporting Israel, just like supporting Japan or South Korea, became a National Security issue. And it still is.  Israel is the only country the US can truly trust in the region. The rest are relationships built on convenience and resources, Americans have nothing in common with them.
> 
> The Arabs are recent 20th century invaders to the land. It belonged to the Ottomans for 600 years and then controlled by the British after WWI.  Out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire, many countries were created, all of them Muslim and Arab. Nobody had a problem with any of it until a Jewish state was created in the land ancient Jews lived.  Arabs have always oppressed and persecuted Jews and Christians in their countries as second class citizens, so naturally a Jewish state which stood up for itself was an alien concept to them.
> 
> Anti Zionism is just another way for anti Semites to vent their hatred and intolerance towards the Jewish people.  After WWII outright anti semitism became politically incorrect so itis now disguised as anti Zionism. Nobody's falling for it except other anti Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a miracle that the Soviets didn't establish themselves in the Arab world after 1948.. but Arabs hate communism and socialism.. always have.
> 
> The problem in Palestine was a matter of culture .. The European Zionists didn't fit in the culture of the Arab Muslims, Christians and Jews. They also didn't speak Arabic.
> 
> Most if not all of them were socialists.. going barelegged and bare armed, yapping about free love, Lenin and Marx. They told the Arabs by 1920 that the Brits had given them the land and that the Arabs would work for them and be their slaves.
> 
> When Jews moved to Hebron after the expulsion from Spain.. they did so without incident..
> 
> I have lived in several Arab countries ... The Jews were still leaving in the 1970s.. Most it seems did not go to Israel.. I remember them as prosperous.. own factories and being heavily into import -export.
> 
> The problem wasn't because they were Jews..
> 
> You would put up resistance if your population doubled with foreign aliens who wanted to push you off your land and create a state exclusively for themselves.
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...

If you lived in several Arab countries then you are a liar. Arabs treated Jews as second class citizens and persecuted them. That is a fact.  When the state of Israel created, the Arabs started committing ethnic cleansing and killing all the Jews that had lived in those countries, for thousands of years in some cases.  By the time they were done, almost the entire region was stripped of its Jewish populations. In essence they did what the nazis couldn't accomplish in Europe. And then they adopted Nazism and weaved it into Arab nationalism and Islamism. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again----in fact---it was MUHUMMAD who decided that HE  was related to
> Ishmael because HE wanted to be related to Abraham.    Even way back then---
> TRIBE   and   LINEAGE  was    the  BIG ISSUE in the perverse minds of the
> illiterate desert people of arabia -----they actually had  ORACLES who invented
> lineages for a fee.      Learn some reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The illiterate terrorist Mohammad didn't realize that he had related himself to the one that God had called a wild jackass, and commanded Abraham to kick his unruly ass out of his house, and out into the desert.
Click to expand...


Abraham has six other sons in addition to Ishmael.. by the Arab wife Keturah.

Muhammed was not .. nor did he ever claim to be,  the messiah.. so I am not sure what your point is. In early sermons Muhammed preached "Save yourselves, I cannot save you.. Return to the God of Abraham".



Genesis 21:18  ESV / 8 helpful votes  

Up! Lift up the boy, and hold him fast with your hand, for I will make him into a great nation. 



will make him into a great nation. 




Deuteronomy 21:15-17  ESV /  

If a man has two wives, the one loved and the other unloved, and both the loved and the unloved have borne him children, and if the firstborn son belongs to the unloved, then on the day when he assigns his possessions as an inheritance to his sons, he may not treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the unloved, who is the firstborn, but he shall acknowledge the firstborn, the son of the unloved, by giving him a double portion of all that he has, for he is the firstfruits of his strength. The right of the firstborn is his.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been a thorn in the rear of EVERY US president and a fickle ally.
> 
> The Arabs have always lived in Syria-Palestine and the Levant..  They immigrated in waves from the Arabia peninsula starting 10,000- 6,000 BC.
> 
> If you believe your Bible or Torah the Arabs are half brothers to the Jews.
> 
> If you must keep telling yourself that Jews are hated, be my guest.... but the problem is not Judaism and never has been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again----in fact---it was MUHUMMAD who decided that HE  was related to
> Ishmael because HE wanted to be related to Abraham.    Even way back then---
> TRIBE   and   LINEAGE  was    the  BIG ISSUE in the perverse minds of the
> illiterate desert people of arabia -----they actually had  ORACLES who invented
> lineages for a fee.      Learn some reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The illiterate terrorist Mohammad didn't realize that he had related himself to the one that God had called a wild jackass, and commanded Abraham to kick his unruly ass out of his house, and out into the desert.
Click to expand...



Roudy----I have a theory----which emerged from my naive mind----based in 
unslanted information.       Here it is-----Jews lived in arabia----probably  
since about 1000 BC ---or earlier     The 'natives'  of arabia   (that is the part 
which is now saudi arabia)  were just as they were presented in ---LAWRENCE 
OF ARABIA------illiterate, nomadic tent dwelling types.    The koran, itself, 
records   muhummad as a caravan raider in his youth.     Arabia was important 
because it was ON THE WAY  to the east-----and that made MECCA----
important and CULTURALLY DIVERSE ----zoroastrians moved in ---christians 
moved in......and the native population lived off the literate guys who moved in.

they probably worked a bit for them and robbed them too. 

NOW----I asked hubby---about  "arabs"---when does "arab"  appear in the 
literature?      and what are  'ishmaelites"     He said---the TALMUD---
describes ISHMAELITES  as ---illiterate persons with no fixed homes----
who are a bit dangerous to people traveling in the wilderness (midbar).

OK      This is what happened.     One day----a jew in arabia said to his 
friend      "you need someone to carry that stuff for you and pack 
up your camel?------hire that  ISHMAELITE---over there"   pointing to 
muhummad.       Muhummad heard him and asked  "what is a 
ISHMAELITE"?       the jew tried to be polite and said   "OH---AN ISHMAELITE 
IS SOMEONE RELATED TO OUR GREAT FOUNDER---ABRAHAM---ONE OF 
THE GREATEST PEOPLE WHO EVER LIVED"

and that is how muhummad became related to Abraham---and descended 
from ISHMAEL-----and-----the BEGINNING OF ISLAM 

                                                               am I not briliiant?


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again----in fact---it was MUHUMMAD who decided that HE  was related to
> Ishmael because HE wanted to be related to Abraham.    Even way back then---
> TRIBE   and   LINEAGE  was    the  BIG ISSUE in the perverse minds of the
> illiterate desert people of arabia -----they actually had  ORACLES who invented
> lineages for a fee.      Learn some reality
> 
> 
> 
> The illiterate terrorist Mohammad didn't realize that he had related himself to the one that God had called a wild jackass, and commanded Abraham to kick his unruly ass out of his house, and out into the desert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy----I have a theory----which emerged from my naive mind----based in
> unslanted information.       Here it is-----Jews lived in arabia----probably
> since about 1000 BC ---or earlier     The 'natives'  of arabia   (that is the part
> which is now saudi arabia)  were just as they were presented in ---LAWRENCE
> OF ARABIA------illiterate, nomadic tent dwelling types.    The koran, itself,
> records   muhummad as a caravan raider in his youth.     Arabia was important
> because it was ON THE WAY  to the east-----and that made MECCA----
> important and CULTURALLY DIVERSE ----zoroastrians moved in ---christians
> moved in......and the native population lived off the literate guys who moved in.
> 
> they probably worked a bit for them and robbed them too.
> 
> NOW----I asked hubby---about  "arabs"---when does "arab"  appear in the
> literature?      and what are  'ishmaelites"     He said---the TALMUD---
> describes ISHMAELITES  as ---illiterate persons with no fixed homes----
> who are a bit dangerous to people traveling in the wilderness (midbar).
> 
> OK      This is what happened.     One day----a jew in arabia said to his
> friend      "you need someone to carry that stuff for you and pack
> up your camel?------hire that  ISHMAELITE---over there"   pointing to
> muhummad.       Muhummad heard him and asked  "what is a
> ISHMAELITE"?       the jew tried to be polite and said   "OH---AN ISHMAELITE
> IS SOMEONE RELATED TO OUR GREAT FOUNDER---ABRAHAM---ONE OF
> THE GREATEST PEOPLE WHO EVER LIVED"
> 
> and that is how muhummad became related to Abraham---and descended
> from ISHMAEL-----and-----the BEGINNING OF ISLAM
> 
> am I not briliiant?
Click to expand...


The Jews arrived in Arabia from Jericho around 300 BC.

Muhammed wasn't a camel raider.. His wife own caravans that traveled to Mesopotamia, Egypt and the Levant. The Christians in Arabia were Nestorians and lived in Najran and in Tarut Island. They were protected first by the Ethiopian Christian King and then by Muhammed.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> "..._If you lived in several Arab countries then you are a liar. Arabs treated Jews as second class citizens and persecuted them. That is a fact.  When the state of Israel created, the Arabs started committing ethnic cleansing and killing all the Jews that had lived in those countries, for thousands of years in some cases.  By the time they were done, almost the entire region was stripped of its Jewish populations. In essence they did what the nazis couldn't accomplish in Europe. And then they adopted Nazism and weaved it into Arab nationalism and Islamism_..."


Yes, this _does_ seem accurate in-the-main, doesn't it?


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, US started supporting Israel in the 1960's after it realized that most of the Arab world had become client Soviet states, and were constantly attacking their ally. Supporting Israel, just like supporting Japan or South Korea, became a National Security issue. And it still is.  Israel is the only country the US can truly trust in the region. The rest are relationships built on convenience and resources, Americans have nothing in common with them.
> 
> The Arabs are recent 20th century invaders to the land. It belonged to the Ottomans for 600 years and then controlled by the British after WWI.  Out of the remains of the Ottoman Empire, many countries were created, all of them Muslim and Arab. Nobody had a problem with any of it until a Jewish state was created in the land ancient Jews lived.  Arabs have always oppressed and persecuted Jews and Christians in their countries as second class citizens, so naturally a Jewish state which stood up for itself was an alien concept to them.
> 
> Anti Zionism is just another way for anti Semites to vent their hatred and intolerance towards the Jewish people.  After WWII outright anti semitism became politically incorrect so itis now disguised as anti Zionism. Nobody's falling for it except other anti Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a miracle that the Soviets didn't establish themselves in the Arab world after 1948.. but Arabs hate communism and socialism.. always have.
> 
> The problem in Palestine was a matter of culture .. The European Zionists didn't fit in the culture of the Arab Muslims, Christians and Jews. They also didn't speak Arabic.
> 
> Most if not all of them were socialists.. going barelegged and bare armed, yapping about free love, Lenin and Marx. They told the Arabs by 1920 that the Brits had given them the land and that the Arabs would work for them and be their slaves.
> 
> When Jews moved to Hebron after the expulsion from Spain.. they did so without incident..
> 
> I have lived in several Arab countries ... The Jews were still leaving in the 1970s.. Most it seems did not go to Israel.. I remember them as prosperous.. own factories and being heavily into import -export.
> 
> The problem wasn't because they were Jews..
> 
> You would put up resistance if your population doubled with foreign aliens who wanted to push you off your land and create a state exclusively for themselves.
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you lived in several Arab countries then you are a liar. Arabs treated Jews as second class citizens and persecuted them. That is a fact.  When the state of Israel created, the Arabs started committing ethnic cleansing and killing all the Jews that had lived in those countries, for thousands of years in some cases.  By the time they were done, almost the entire region was stripped of its Jewish populations. In essence they did what the nazis couldn't accomplish in Europe. And then they adopted Nazism and weaved it into Arab nationalism and Islamism.
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
Click to expand...


The US began sending aid to Israel in 1948.. in the form of food aid in the beginning.

I doubt that you have lived in the Arab world.. I have  ... in Libya, KSA, and Kuwait with many long visits to Lebanon. I don't know much about Iraq, Iran and Syria in spite of many brief trips to those countries.

The Mufti only met Hitler once for about 15 minutes.. and Hitler would not shake his hand.

You seem so incredibly focused on hate.. What is that?

Arabs are not Nazis.. Read the Nuremburg laws from 1933 to 1939 if you have any doubts.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Ill take religion for 300 points Alex:
> 
> By what religious "name" did Jesus' disciples and apostles often call him?
> 
> Jihad Sherri shift no. 3 is welcome to answer as well.
> 
> Tick tick tick...



beep: What is rabbi?


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illiterate terrorist Mohammad didn't realize that he had related himself to the one that God had called a wild jackass, and commanded Abraham to kick his unruly ass out of his house, and out into the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy----I have a theory----which emerged from my naive mind----based in
> unslanted information.       Here it is-----Jews lived in arabia----probably
> since about 1000 BC ---or earlier     The 'natives'  of arabia   (that is the part
> which is now saudi arabia)  were just as they were presented in ---LAWRENCE
> OF ARABIA------illiterate, nomadic tent dwelling types.    The koran, itself,
> records   muhummad as a caravan raider in his youth.     Arabia was important
> because it was ON THE WAY  to the east-----and that made MECCA----
> important and CULTURALLY DIVERSE ----zoroastrians moved in ---christians
> moved in......and the native population lived off the literate guys who moved in.
> 
> they probably worked a bit for them and robbed them too.
> 
> NOW----I asked hubby---about  "arabs"---when does "arab"  appear in the
> literature?      and what are  'ishmaelites"     He said---the TALMUD---
> describes ISHMAELITES  as ---illiterate persons with no fixed homes----
> who are a bit dangerous to people traveling in the wilderness (midbar).
> 
> OK      This is what happened.     One day----a jew in arabia said to his
> friend      "you need someone to carry that stuff for you and pack
> up your camel?------hire that  ISHMAELITE---over there"   pointing to
> muhummad.       Muhummad heard him and asked  "what is a
> ISHMAELITE"?       the jew tried to be polite and said   "OH---AN ISHMAELITE
> IS SOMEONE RELATED TO OUR GREAT FOUNDER---ABRAHAM---ONE OF
> THE GREATEST PEOPLE WHO EVER LIVED"
> 
> and that is how muhummad became related to Abraham---and descended
> from ISHMAEL-----and-----the BEGINNING OF ISLAM
> 
> am I not briliiant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews arrived in Arabia from Jericho around 300 BC.
> 
> Muhammed wasn't a camel raider.. His wife own caravans that traveled to Mesopotamia, Egypt and the Levant. The Christians in Arabia were Nestorians and lived in Najran and in Tarut Island. They were protected first by the Ethiopian Christian King and then by Muhammed.
Click to expand...



LOL    thanks for the   KHUTBAH JUMAAT BS  version of history       before marrying 
the rich widow for her money-----the young man built his rep as a caravan raider

as to jews in arabia------you are referring to unassailable physical evidence 
that the shariah cesspit cannot manage to keep under wraps---dating back 
to  300  BC         The real history is buried in  medina---(the erstwhile 
yathrib)   and that place is not slated for  EXCAVATION------too much 
reality for you and yours

both the  genetic and written history bring us much further back than 300 BC----
at the VERY LEAST----first temple times.      Iraqi jews and yemeni jews are 
still annoyed with each other over  events of THOSE TIMES

Genetically-----well---you would not understand----population genetics is easy for 
me-----but I have had little success discussing it on this board-----the ethiopian and 
arabian penninsula jews have been in touch with each other since at least 1000 BC--
closely

I like that theory   "MUHUMMAD 'PROTECTED' THE CHRISTIANS"       yeah----sure.
That's why there remains a large christian population in  saudi arabia 

      "protected"   (read that----subjugated and exploited and----eventually 
           genocided out of existence---in the most comprehensive genocide in 
           history)


----------



## aris2chat

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a miracle that the Soviets didn't establish themselves in the Arab world after 1948.. but Arabs hate communism and socialism.. always have.
> 
> The problem in Palestine was a matter of culture .. The European Zionists didn't fit in the culture of the Arab Muslims, Christians and Jews. They also didn't speak Arabic.
> 
> Most if not all of them were socialists.. going barelegged and bare armed, yapping about free love, Lenin and Marx. They told the Arabs by 1920 that the Brits had given them the land and that the Arabs would work for them and be their slaves.
> 
> When Jews moved to Hebron after the expulsion from Spain.. they did so without incident..
> 
> I have lived in several Arab countries ... The Jews were still leaving in the 1970s.. Most it seems did not go to Israel.. I remember them as prosperous.. own factories and being heavily into import -export.
> 
> The problem wasn't because they were Jews..
> 
> You would put up resistance if your population doubled with foreign aliens who wanted to push you off your land and create a state exclusively for themselves.
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you lived in several Arab countries then you are a liar. Arabs treated Jews as second class citizens and persecuted them. That is a fact.  When the state of Israel created, the Arabs started committing ethnic cleansing and killing all the Jews that had lived in those countries, for thousands of years in some cases.  By the time they were done, almost the entire region was stripped of its Jewish populations. In essence they did what the nazis couldn't accomplish in Europe. And then they adopted Nazism and weaved it into Arab nationalism and Islamism.
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US began sending aid to Israel in 1948.. in the form of food aid in the beginning.
> 
> I doubt that you have lived in the Arab world.. I have  ... in Libya, KSA, and Kuwait with many long visits to Lebanon. I don't know much about Iraq, Iran and Syria in spite of many brief trips to those countries.
> 
> The Mufti only met Hitler once for about 15 minutes.. and Hitler would not shake his hand.
> 
> You seem so incredibly focused on hate.. What is that?
> 
> Arabs are not Nazis.. Read the Nuremburg laws from 1933 to 1939 if you have any doubts.
Click to expand...


First meeting was for over an hour and they met several times after that.  There are several pictures of them together.

Amin was actively promoting the "final solution"


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you lived in several Arab countries then you are a liar. Arabs treated Jews as second class citizens and persecuted them. That is a fact.  When the state of Israel created, the Arabs started committing ethnic cleansing and killing all the Jews that had lived in those countries, for thousands of years in some cases.  By the time they were done, almost the entire region was stripped of its Jewish populations. In essence they did what the nazis couldn't accomplish in Europe. And then they adopted Nazism and weaved it into Arab nationalism and Islamism.
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US began sending aid to Israel in 1948.. in the form of food aid in the beginning.
> 
> I doubt that you have lived in the Arab world.. I have  ... in Libya, KSA, and Kuwait with many long visits to Lebanon. I don't know much about Iraq, Iran and Syria in spite of many brief trips to those countries.
> 
> The Mufti only met Hitler once for about 15 minutes.. and Hitler would not shake his hand.
> 
> You seem so incredibly focused on hate.. What is that?
> 
> Arabs are not Nazis.. Read the Nuremburg laws from 1933 to 1939 if you have any doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First meeting was for over an hour and they met several times after that.  There are several pictures of them together.
> 
> Amin was actively promoting the "final solution"
Click to expand...


No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.


----------



## toastman

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US began sending aid to Israel in 1948.. in the form of food aid in the beginning.
> 
> I doubt that you have lived in the Arab world.. I have  ... in Libya, KSA, and Kuwait with many long visits to Lebanon. I don't know much about Iraq, Iran and Syria in spite of many brief trips to those countries.
> 
> The Mufti only met Hitler once for about 15 minutes.. and Hitler would not shake his hand.
> 
> You seem so incredibly focused on hate.. What is that?
> 
> Arabs are not Nazis.. Read the Nuremburg laws from 1933 to 1939 if you have any doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First meeting was for over an hour and they met several times after that.  There are several pictures of them together.
> 
> Amin was actively promoting the "final solution"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. *The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.*. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
Click to expand...



Where did you read this ??


----------



## Shaarona

toastman said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> First meeting was for over an hour and they met several times after that.  There are several pictures of them together.
> 
> Amin was actively promoting the "final solution"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. *The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.*. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you read this ??
Click to expand...


The Mufti is a very controversial person.. but his only objective was to stop the flood of European Zionists into Palestine... and he was not alone.. The documents that you read at Avalon Project, Yale all agree that a Jewish state in Palestine would be an unmitigated disaster.

The Mufti wanted to ransom Jews to Spain and send others to Poland for resettlement... Obviously he failed.. Even the US, Britain and Cuba would not accept the European Jews... in part because they were socialists.

This was written in 1920.. It may help if you read it.

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US began sending aid to Israel in 1948.. in the form of food aid in the beginning.
> 
> I doubt that you have lived in the Arab world.. I have  ... in Libya, KSA, and Kuwait with many long visits to Lebanon. I don't know much about Iraq, Iran and Syria in spite of many brief trips to those countries.
> 
> The Mufti only met Hitler once for about 15 minutes.. and Hitler would not shake his hand.
> 
> You seem so incredibly focused on hate.. What is that?
> 
> Arabs are not Nazis.. Read the Nuremburg laws from 1933 to 1939 if you have any doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First meeting was for over an hour and they met several times after that.  There are several pictures of them together.
> 
> Amin was actively promoting the "final solution"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
Click to expand...



very good sharoona------you learned the  UMMAH version of history.      The mufti 
wanted the OPTION OF CALIPHATE and enslavement of non muslims within-------
including the right to genocide those who objected out of existence  ----legally 
as happened to the armenians and to the south sudanis         The nuremberg 
laws were   SHARIAH'/DHIMMIA  FOR THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  -----same filth

    (I should clarify by noting that  the filth of shariah/dhimmia was actually created by 
     Constantine----first emperor of the HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----muslims adopted 
     it---------christians have---largely----repudiated it-----Muslims cling to it and 
     sharoona clings to it)

  PS  since when do muslims   shake hands?         you claim YOU have been "around"?
    You were told that AL HUSSEINI   put out his hand to  "shake"???      really? 
     I am amazed.


for those who do not know------one of the defenses against   the reality of the 
islamo nazi alliance is-------"of course not----hitler considered arabs "inferior"----
In fact that is true-----his concept included  non mingling between arabs and 
aryans------but it did not preclude-------a world with    CALIPHATE ----

                         nazism still does not preclude a world with  CALIPHATE---
                                    over there----equal but separate and in FULL 
                                             COOPERATION


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take religion for 300 points Alex:
> 
> By what religious "name" did Jesus' disciples and apostles often call him?
> 
> Jihad Sherri shift no. 3 is welcome to answer as well.
> 
> Tick tick tick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beep: What is rabbi?
Click to expand...



rabbi is    "jewish learned person---recognized by jews as such----sorta"


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> First meeting was for over an hour and they met several times after that.  There are several pictures of them together.
> 
> Amin was actively promoting the "final solution"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> very good sharoona------you learned the  UMMAH version of history.      The mufti
> wanted the OPTION OF CALIPHATE and enslavement of non muslims within-------
> including the right to genocide those who objected out of existence  ----legally
> as happened to the armenians and to the south sudanis         The nuremberg
> laws were   SHARIAH'/DHIMMIA  FOR THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  -----same filth
> 
> (I should clarify by noting that  the filth of shariah/dhimmia was actually created by
> Constantine----first emperor of the HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----muslims adopted
> it---------christians have---largely----repudiated it-----Muslims cling to it and
> sharoona clings to it)
> 
> PS  since when do muslims   shake hands?         you claim YOU have been "around"?
> You were told that AL HUSSEINI   put out his hand to  "shake"???      really?
> I am amazed.
> 
> 
> for those who do not know------one of the defenses against   the reality of the
> islamo nazi alliance is-------"of course not----hitler considered arabs "inferior"----
> In fact that is true-----his concept included  non mingling between arabs and
> aryans------but it did not preclude-------a world with    CALIPHATE ----
> 
> nazism still does not preclude a world with  CALIPHATE---
> over there----equal but separate and in FULL
> COOPERATION
Click to expand...


Oh BS.. the last guy who declared himself Caliph was the Emir of Mecca, a traitor to the Zionists .. and he was chased off the Arabian Peninsula by Ibn Saud two weeks later.

The popular press was yapping about the potential candidates for Caliph.. Farouk of Egypt, the Mufti of Palestine and Ibn Saud.. Farouk and the Mufti had NO religious training and Ibn Saud said hell no.

I thought education was your strong point.

There will never be another Caliphate.. The last one was a dud and the Arabs have divergent interests.

Keep scaring yourself with nonsense.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. *The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.*. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you read this ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mufti is a very controversial person.. but his only objective was to stop the flood of European Zionists into Palestine... and he was not alone.. The documents that you read at Avalon Project, Yale all agree that a Jewish state in Palestine would be an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The Mufti wanted to ransom Jews to Spain and send others to Poland for resettlement... Obviously he failed.. Even the US, Britain and Cuba would not accept the European Jews... in part because they were socialists.
> 
> This was written in 1920.. It may help if you read it.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...




I read it already-----as a child.     I grew up in a town that was a nazi enclave in 
the USA   during the  1930s and during world war II and solidly 
anti semite hole even before            Anti semitic and    Nazi literature was 
PROMULGATED so much in that town -----that when I was a kid------it was still  
ALL OVER THE PLACE  ....... I had a habit of reading anything that was lying around.

Your  literature caught my eye-----because it was SO MUCH about  JOOOOOS---
tattered old pamphlet like things and ----publications about the size of the  
"reader's digest"     magazine.        I read the reader's digest too----the same 
way------whatever I found lyiing around-------old dusty stuff.      I was very young---
with a mind like a blank page.     I knew myself to be a jew------by the fact that I was 
informed that I had killed someone named  "jesus"------and because some of the 
foods I ate at my grandmother's house and even in my own house-----were unknown 
to my friends       I had no education in religion other than my very AVID   and VERY 
random reading.     When I was a child----there were still  "RESTRICTED"  'clubs'   
in my town-------and no blacks at all.        see?   I know you.      Interestingly enough---
I have relatives IN MERRY OLD ENGLAND----both maternal and paternal line----
my maternal grandmother was born in London and two of my aunts also. 

you provided an example of typical   british anti semitism of that time---very typical

SEE?  I know you by both experience and family legacy


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you read this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mufti is a very controversial person.. but his only objective was to stop the flood of European Zionists into Palestine... and he was not alone.. The documents that you read at Avalon Project, Yale all agree that a Jewish state in Palestine would be an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The Mufti wanted to ransom Jews to Spain and send others to Poland for resettlement... Obviously he failed.. Even the US, Britain and Cuba would not accept the European Jews... in part because they were socialists.
> 
> This was written in 1920.. It may help if you read it.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it already-----as a child.     I grew up in a town that was a nazi enclave in
> the USA   during the  1930s and during world war II and solidly
> anti semite hole even before            Anti semitic and    Nazi literature was
> PROMULGATED so much in that town -----that when I was a kid------it was still
> ALL OVER THE PLACE  ....... I had a habit of reading anything that was lying around.
> 
> Your  literature caught my eye-----because it was SO MUCH about  JOOOOOS---
> tattered old pamphlet like things and ----publications about the size of the
> "reader's digest"     magazine.        I read the reader's digest too----the same
> way------whatever I found lyiing around-------old dusty stuff.      I was very young---
> with a mind like a blank page.     I knew myself to be a jew------by the fact that I was
> informed that I had killed someone named  "jesus"------and because some of the
> foods I ate at my grandmother's house and even in my own house-----were unknown
> to my friends       I had no education in religion other than my very AVID   and VERY
> random reading.     When I was a child----there were still  "RESTRICTED"  'clubs'
> in my town-------and no blacks at all.        see?   I know you.      Interestingly enough---
> I have relatives IN MERRY OLD ENGLAND----both maternal and paternal line----
> my maternal grandmother was born in London and two of my aunts also.
> 
> you provided an example of typical   british anti semitism of that time---very typical
> 
> SEE?  I know you by both experience and family legacy
Click to expand...


I am sorry that you were subject to anti-semitism in the US.

My family is as mixed  as anyone could want.. I have wonderful Jewish relatives. Nieces, nephews and grands.

You don't know me at all.. I grew up in Ghawar.. as a practicing Christian.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good sharoona------you learned the  UMMAH version of history.      The mufti
> wanted the OPTION OF CALIPHATE and enslavement of non muslims within-------
> including the right to genocide those who objected out of existence  ----legally
> as happened to the armenians and to the south sudanis         The nuremberg
> laws were   SHARIAH'/DHIMMIA  FOR THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  -----same filth
> 
> (I should clarify by noting that  the filth of shariah/dhimmia was actually created by
> Constantine----first emperor of the HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----muslims adopted
> it---------christians have---largely----repudiated it-----Muslims cling to it and
> sharoona clings to it)
> 
> PS  since when do muslims   shake hands?         you claim YOU have been "around"?
> You were told that AL HUSSEINI   put out his hand to  "shake"???      really?
> I am amazed.
> 
> 
> for those who do not know------one of the defenses against   the reality of the
> islamo nazi alliance is-------"of course not----hitler considered arabs "inferior"----
> In fact that is true-----his concept included  non mingling between arabs and
> aryans------but it did not preclude-------a world with    CALIPHATE ----
> 
> nazism still does not preclude a world with  CALIPHATE---
> over there----equal but separate and in FULL
> COOPERATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh BS.. the last guy who declared himself Caliph was the Emir of Mecca, a traitor to the Zionists .. and he was chased off the Arabian Peninsula by Ibn Saud two weeks later.
> 
> The popular press was yapping about the potential candidates for Caliph.. Farouk of Egypt, the Mufti of Palestine and Ibn Saud.. Farouk and the Mufti had NO religious training and Ibn Saud said hell no.
> 
> I thought education was your strong point.
> 
> There will never be another Caliphate.. The last one was a dud and the Arabs have divergent interests.
> 
> Keep scaring yourself with nonsense.
Click to expand...



Try again-----I learned about the  BEAUTY OF THE CALIPHATE----from 
muslims -----not jews.      I did not even know the word  "CALIPHATE"  
until I encoutered large numbers of starry eyed  muslim IDEALISTS.  
I also learned about the   GLORIOUS MUGHAL EMPIRE from muslims. 

scared?      I am afraid of rats and dogs-------not muslims----although I will 
admit that my husband who was born in a shariah cesspit-----does avoid 
muslims and mosques if at all possible.    He will cross the street rather than 
walk past a storefront mosque.     It is a kind of family legacy thing


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> very good sharoona------you learned the  UMMAH version of history.      The mufti
> wanted the OPTION OF CALIPHATE and enslavement of non muslims within-------
> including the right to genocide those who objected out of existence  ----legally
> as happened to the armenians and to the south sudanis         The nuremberg
> laws were   SHARIAH'/DHIMMIA  FOR THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  -----same filth
> 
> (I should clarify by noting that  the filth of shariah/dhimmia was actually created by
> Constantine----first emperor of the HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----muslims adopted
> it---------christians have---largely----repudiated it-----Muslims cling to it and
> sharoona clings to it)
> 
> PS  since when do muslims   shake hands?         you claim YOU have been "around"?
> You were told that AL HUSSEINI   put out his hand to  "shake"???      really?
> I am amazed.
> 
> 
> for those who do not know------one of the defenses against   the reality of the
> islamo nazi alliance is-------"of course not----hitler considered arabs "inferior"----
> In fact that is true-----his concept included  non mingling between arabs and
> aryans------but it did not preclude-------a world with    CALIPHATE ----
> 
> nazism still does not preclude a world with  CALIPHATE---
> over there----equal but separate and in FULL
> COOPERATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS.. the last guy who declared himself Caliph was the Emir of Mecca, a traitor to the Zionists .. and he was chased off the Arabian Peninsula by Ibn Saud two weeks later.
> 
> The popular press was yapping about the potential candidates for Caliph.. Farouk of Egypt, the Mufti of Palestine and Ibn Saud.. Farouk and the Mufti had NO religious training and Ibn Saud said hell no.
> 
> I thought education was your strong point.
> 
> There will never be another Caliphate.. The last one was a dud and the Arabs have divergent interests.
> 
> Keep scaring yourself with nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again-----I learned about the  BEAUTY OF THE CALIPHATE----from
> muslims -----not jews.      I did not even know the word  "CALIPHATE"
> until I encoutered large numbers of starry eyed  muslim IDEALISTS.
> I also learned about the   GLORIOUS MUGHAL EMPIRE from muslims.
> 
> scared?      I am afraid of rats and dogs-------not muslims----although I will
> admit that my husband who was born in a shariah cesspit-----does avoid
> muslims and mosques if at all possible.    He will cross the street rather than
> walk past a storefront mosque.     It is a kind of family legacy thing
Click to expand...


LOLOL have you ever been anywhere? Muslims do shake hands.. .. and they shake hands with Christians. 

You are creating your own fears .


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS.. the last guy who declared himself Caliph was the Emir of Mecca, a traitor to the Zionists .. and he was chased off the Arabian Peninsula by Ibn Saud two weeks later.
> 
> The popular press was yapping about the potential candidates for Caliph.. Farouk of Egypt, the Mufti of Palestine and Ibn Saud.. Farouk and the Mufti had NO religious training and Ibn Saud said hell no.
> 
> I thought education was your strong point.
> 
> There will never be another Caliphate.. The last one was a dud and the Arabs have divergent interests.
> 
> Keep scaring yourself with nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again-----I learned about the  BEAUTY OF THE CALIPHATE----from
> muslims -----not jews.      I did not even know the word  "CALIPHATE"
> until I encoutered large numbers of starry eyed  muslim IDEALISTS.
> I also learned about the   GLORIOUS MUGHAL EMPIRE from muslims.
> 
> scared?      I am afraid of rats and dogs-------not muslims----although I will
> admit that my husband who was born in a shariah cesspit-----does avoid
> muslims and mosques if at all possible.    He will cross the street rather than
> walk past a storefront mosque.     It is a kind of family legacy thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL have you ever been anywhere? Muslims do shake hands.. .. and they shake hands with Christians.
> 
> You are creating your own fears .
Click to expand...



I do not have to GO-----everything comes to me.    Of course ---today----
sophisticated muslims in their dealings with  OTHERS----"shake hands"----
when doing business or politics

In the 1920s --30s  ----I DOUBT   that the GRAND MUFTI  put out his hand for a 
shake -----that's all.      It is not an arab muslim custom to do so.    I have the 
the advantage----muslims act like muslims when around me.         what fears? 

do you have a link to this   HITLER REFUSAL TO SHAKE HANDS---other than 
that ----with a black athlete----whose name escapes me right now.    
Jesse Owens?     ????


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again-----I learned about the  BEAUTY OF THE CALIPHATE----from
> muslims -----not jews.      I did not even know the word  "CALIPHATE"
> until I encoutered large numbers of starry eyed  muslim IDEALISTS.
> I also learned about the   GLORIOUS MUGHAL EMPIRE from muslims.
> 
> scared?      I am afraid of rats and dogs-------not muslims----although I will
> admit that my husband who was born in a shariah cesspit-----does avoid
> muslims and mosques if at all possible.    He will cross the street rather than
> walk past a storefront mosque.     It is a kind of family legacy thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL have you ever been anywhere? Muslims do shake hands.. .. and they shake hands with Christians.
> 
> You are creating your own fears .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have to GO-----everything comes to me.    Of course ---today----
> sophisticated muslims in their dealings with  OTHERS----"shake hands"----
> when doing business or politics
> 
> In the 1920s --30s  ----I DOUBT   that the GRAND MUFTI  put out his hand for a
> shake -----that's all.      It is not an arab muslim custom to do so.    I have the
> the advantage----muslims act like muslims when around me.         what fears?
> 
> do you have a link to this   HITLER REFUSAL TO SHAKE HANDS---other than
> that ----with a black athlete----whose name escapes me right now.
> Jesse Owens?     ????
Click to expand...


You have your thing going.. and you claim that you grew up in the 19s.. Tend your hate and ignorance.


----------



## toastman

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL have you ever been anywhere? Muslims do shake hands.. .. and they shake hands with Christians.
> 
> You are creating your own fears .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have to GO-----everything comes to me.    Of course ---today----
> sophisticated muslims in their dealings with  OTHERS----"shake hands"----
> when doing business or politics
> 
> In the 1920s --30s  ----I DOUBT   that the GRAND MUFTI  put out his hand for a
> shake -----that's all.      It is not an arab muslim custom to do so.    I have the
> the advantage----muslims act like muslims when around me.         what fears?
> 
> do you have a link to this   HITLER REFUSAL TO SHAKE HANDS---other than
> that ----with a black athlete----whose name escapes me right now.
> Jesse Owens?     ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your thing going.. and you claim that you grew up in the 19s.. Tend your hate and ignorance.
Click to expand...


The onlt ignorance I see is coming from you Shaarona. You post all these claims and I rarely see you backing any of them up with links. Instead, you keep bringing up the fact that you lived in the Middle East so you think you know better than anyone else


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL have you ever been anywhere? Muslims do shake hands.. .. and they shake hands with Christians.
> 
> You are creating your own fears .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have to GO-----everything comes to me.    Of course ---today----
> sophisticated muslims in their dealings with  OTHERS----"shake hands"----
> when doing business or politics
> 
> In the 1920s --30s  ----I DOUBT   that the GRAND MUFTI  put out his hand for a
> shake -----that's all.      It is not an arab muslim custom to do so.    I have the
> the advantage----muslims act like muslims when around me.         what fears?
> 
> do you have a link to this   HITLER REFUSAL TO SHAKE HANDS---other than
> that ----with a black athlete----whose name escapes me right now.
> Jesse Owens?     ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your thing going.. and you claim that you grew up in the 19s.. Tend your hate and ignorance.
Click to expand...



You grew up before the  1900s?    or  BEFORE?-----you are well over 100 or---just 14 
years old?           what does  "tend your hate and ignorance"    mean?      
what "hate"   and  what  "ignorance"??       You have some link---or even some 
specific knowlege that when  al Husseini met Adolf-----Al husseini held his hand 
out and----Hitler rebuffed him?       I have seen arab and subcontinent  muslims
  "SHAKE"  hands with 
people ----but never with each other-------and it is clear to me that it is not 
a custom amongst muslims  and I have a very firm impression that  AL HUSSEINI 
would not have initiated a  "shake"     I believe that you have an intention of 
creating the FALSE IMPRESSION  the NAZIS----would refuse to ally with arab 
muslims because of the   "the racial issues"   <<<BS!!!!


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you have visited one too many hate sites. *The Mufti wanted the European Jews to have other options besides Palestine.*. The population had already doubled with foreigners in the previous 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you read this ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mufti is a very controversial person.. but his only objective was to stop the flood of European Zionists into Palestine... and he was not alone.. The documents that you read at Avalon Project, Yale all agree that a Jewish state in Palestine would be an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The Mufti wanted to ransom Jews to Spain and send others to Poland for resettlement... Obviously he failed.. Even the US, Britain and Cuba would not accept the European Jews... in part because they were socialists.
> 
> This was written in 1920.. It may help if you read it.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...

Who is Anstruther Mackay and what makes his opinion the law of the land? Just another obscure writer who is noted for nothing.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Hmmnn...so Sherri disappears and My Shaarona steps in to take her place. Very strange. Very strange indeed. But I thought the subject was Jesus is a Zionist. Which in my opinion he is.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you read this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mufti is a very controversial person.. but his only objective was to stop the flood of European Zionists into Palestine... and he was not alone.. The documents that you read at Avalon Project, Yale all agree that a Jewish state in Palestine would be an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The Mufti wanted to ransom Jews to Spain and send others to Poland for resettlement... Obviously he failed.. Even the US, Britain and Cuba would not accept the European Jews... in part because they were socialists.
> 
> This was written in 1920.. It may help if you read it.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Anstruther Mackay and what makes his opinion the law of the land? Just another obscure writer who is noted for nothing.
Click to expand...



He was a british offiicial in  MANDATE PALESTINE---who expressed his antisemitism 
in a very typical BRITISH MANNER.     The Brits were interesting LORDS OF THE 
EMPIRE       They viewed the natives as something like pets in their own 
personal zoo snd livestock on their farm------with a perverse sense of affection--
-in mandate palestine---
brought their british anti semitism with them    and felt  PROTECTIVE 
toward their  'native pets' and live stock       Jews were never their pets or 
livestock  . no matter where jews lived,  jews were jews as per ----
ROME---and later as per  LUTHER


----------



## MJB12741

The concept of Zionism began with the Jewish Exodus from Egypt.  And Jesus lived & died a Jew of Hebrew Zionist teachings as supported throughout passages of the Old Testament & confirmed by the Apostles.

Jesus is a Jew


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> The concept of Zionism began with the Jewish Exodus from Egypt.  And Jesus lived & died a Jew of Hebrew Zionist teachings as supported throughout passages of the Old Testament & confirmed by the Apostles.
> 
> Jesus is a Jew




MJB----let me congratulate you------you have EXCITED....many people---this thread 
has almost 2500 responses and-----tens of thousands of views.    YOU ARE A LEADER!!!
..... however-----zionism began......with abraham who fled mesopotamia ---because 
it was an ethical mess.... and harbored a sick legal system.    He was an idealist and 
he did what civilized people do when they want to found a community-----he BOUGHT 
land-----just as the zionists of the 1800s did


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mufti is a very controversial person.. but his only objective was to stop the flood of European Zionists into Palestine... and he was not alone.. The documents that you read at Avalon Project, Yale all agree that a Jewish state in Palestine would be an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The Mufti wanted to ransom Jews to Spain and send others to Poland for resettlement... Obviously he failed.. Even the US, Britain and Cuba would not accept the European Jews... in part because they were socialists.
> 
> This was written in 1920.. It may help if you read it.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I read it already-----as a child.     I grew up in a town that was a nazi enclave in
> the USA   during the  1930s and during world war II and solidly
> anti semite hole even before            Anti semitic and    Nazi literature was
> PROMULGATED so much in that town -----that when I was a kid------it was still
> ALL OVER THE PLACE  ....... I had a habit of reading anything that was lying around.
> 
> Your  literature caught my eye-----because it was SO MUCH about  JOOOOOS---
> tattered old pamphlet like things and ----publications about the size of the
> "reader's digest"     magazine.        I read the reader's digest too----the same
> way------whatever I found lyiing around-------old dusty stuff.      I was very young---
> with a mind like a blank page.     I knew myself to be a jew------by the fact that I was
> informed that I had killed someone named  "jesus"------and because some of the
> foods I ate at my grandmother's house and even in my own house-----were unknown
> to my friends       I had no education in religion other than my very AVID   and VERY
> random reading.     When I was a child----there were still  "RESTRICTED"  'clubs'
> in my town-------and no blacks at all.        see?   I know you.      Interestingly enough---
> I have relatives IN MERRY OLD ENGLAND----both maternal and paternal line----
> my maternal grandmother was born in London and two of my aunts also.
> 
> you provided an example of typical   british anti semitism of that time---very typical
> 
> SEE?  I know you by both experience and family legacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you were subject to anti-semitism in the US.
> 
> My family is as mixed  as anyone could want.. I have wonderful Jewish relatives. Nieces, nephews and grands.
> 
> You don't know me at all.. I grew up in Ghawar.. as a practicing Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you very well by your LINGO-----every profession and every hobby has a
> LINGO.       If one talks to a lawyer---one hears  LEGALESE      If one talks to a
> Doctor one hears ----medico lingo       etc etc.    When one talks to a jihado nazi---
> one hears   jihado crap.       I have spoken to lots of people like you-----certainly
> not ALL were from the USA----I am very familiar with that which is taught in mosques --
> both in arab countries and in southeast asia-----you have stated that you have been
> in arab countries------your lingo is consistent with your "experience"
> "practicing christian"  does not say much.     Different sects have different versions of
> anti-semitism.     By the time I was an adolesecent-----almost 1/4 of my town was
> jewish-----3/4 christian  OF DIFFERENT SECTS------I had playmates from many
> different sects and even attended various churches----now and then.    I even had
> close friends who were of SERBIAN background   ----which is why  what happened in
> Bosnia was no big surprise to me.    I know you very well
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illiterate terrorist Mohammad didn't realize that he had related himself to the one that God had called a wild jackass, and commanded Abraham to kick his unruly ass out of his house, and out into the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy----I have a theory----which emerged from my naive mind----based in
> unslanted information.       Here it is-----Jews lived in arabia----probably
> since about 1000 BC ---or earlier     The 'natives'  of arabia   (that is the part
> which is now saudi arabia)  were just as they were presented in ---LAWRENCE
> OF ARABIA------illiterate, nomadic tent dwelling types.    The koran, itself,
> records   muhummad as a caravan raider in his youth.     Arabia was important
> because it was ON THE WAY  to the east-----and that made MECCA----
> important and CULTURALLY DIVERSE ----zoroastrians moved in ---christians
> moved in......and the native population lived off the literate guys who moved in.
> 
> they probably worked a bit for them and robbed them too.
> 
> NOW----I asked hubby---about  "arabs"---when does "arab"  appear in the
> literature?      and what are  'ishmaelites"     He said---the TALMUD---
> describes ISHMAELITES  as ---illiterate persons with no fixed homes----
> who are a bit dangerous to people traveling in the wilderness (midbar).
> 
> OK      This is what happened.     One day----a jew in arabia said to his
> friend      "you need someone to carry that stuff for you and pack
> up your camel?------hire that  ISHMAELITE---over there"   pointing to
> muhummad.       Muhummad heard him and asked  "what is a
> ISHMAELITE"?       the jew tried to be polite and said   "OH---AN ISHMAELITE
> IS SOMEONE RELATED TO OUR GREAT FOUNDER---ABRAHAM---ONE OF
> THE GREATEST PEOPLE WHO EVER LIVED"
> 
> and that is how muhummad became related to Abraham---and descended
> from ISHMAEL-----and-----the BEGINNING OF ISLAM
> 
> am I not briliiant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews arrived in Arabia from Jericho around 300 BC.
> 
> Muhammed wasn't a camel raider.. His wife own caravans that traveled to Mesopotamia, Egypt and the Levant. The Christians in Arabia were Nestorians and lived in Najran and in Tarut Island. They were protected first by the Ethiopian Christian King and then by Muhammed.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be "knowledgable"....

-DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eid_al-Adha

-DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/1...e-ethnic-cleansing-of-jews-in-the-arab-world/

-DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population. 

-DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN, killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  After which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to finance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  http://www.answering-islam.org/Authors/Arlandson/qurayza_jews.htm

-DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.

Genesis 17:
19And God said, Sarah thy wife shall bear thee a son indeed; and thou shalt call his name Isaac: and I will establish my covenant with him for an everlasting covenant, and with his seed after him.

21But my covenant will I establish with Isaac, which Sarah shall bear unto thee at this set time in the next year.

Genesis 16:
11Behold, thou art with child, and shalt bear a son, and shalt call his name Ishmael; because the LORD hath heard thy affliction.

12And he will be a wild man; his hand will be against every man, and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell in the presence of all his brethren.

*****

YUP, like I thought, another IMPOSTER from the same boilerplate mosque basement propaganda center that produced Jihad Sherri.  So tell us,is this the best you guys can throw at us, after all this humiliation by Sherri's one through four?!  Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy----I have a theory----which emerged from my naive mind----based in
> unslanted information.       Here it is-----Jews lived in arabia----probably
> since about 1000 BC ---or earlier     The 'natives'  of arabia   (that is the part
> which is now saudi arabia)  were just as they were presented in ---LAWRENCE
> OF ARABIA------illiterate, nomadic tent dwelling types.    The koran, itself,
> records   muhummad as a caravan raider in his youth.     Arabia was important
> because it was ON THE WAY  to the east-----and that made MECCA----
> important and CULTURALLY DIVERSE ----zoroastrians moved in ---christians
> moved in......and the native population lived off the literate guys who moved in.
> 
> they probably worked a bit for them and robbed them too.
> 
> NOW----I asked hubby---about  "arabs"---when does "arab"  appear in the
> literature?      and what are  'ishmaelites"     He said---the TALMUD---
> describes ISHMAELITES  as ---illiterate persons with no fixed homes----
> who are a bit dangerous to people traveling in the wilderness (midbar).
> 
> OK      This is what happened.     One day----a jew in arabia said to his
> friend      "you need someone to carry that stuff for you and pack
> up your camel?------hire that  ISHMAELITE---over there"   pointing to
> muhummad.       Muhummad heard him and asked  "what is a
> ISHMAELITE"?       the jew tried to be polite and said   "OH---AN ISHMAELITE
> IS SOMEONE RELATED TO OUR GREAT FOUNDER---ABRAHAM---ONE OF
> THE GREATEST PEOPLE WHO EVER LIVED"
> 
> and that is how muhummad became related to Abraham---and descended
> from ISHMAEL-----and-----the BEGINNING OF ISLAM
> 
> am I not briliiant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews arrived in Arabia from Jericho around 300 BC.
> 
> Muhammed wasn't a camel raider.. His wife own caravans that traveled to Mesopotamia, Egypt and the Levant. The Christians in Arabia were Nestorians and lived in Najran and in Tarut Island. They were protected first by the Ethiopian Christian King and then by Muhammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be a "knowledgable",
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration,
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  Nakbah | United Nations | Jewish Refugees | Ron Prosor
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population.
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN and killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  Of which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to dance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  Muhammads atrocity against the Qurayza Jews
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.
Click to expand...


The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..

The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.

Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.

In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews arrived in Arabia from Jericho around 300 BC.
> 
> Muhammed wasn't a camel raider.. His wife own caravans that traveled to Mesopotamia, Egypt and the Levant. The Christians in Arabia were Nestorians and lived in Najran and in Tarut Island. They were protected first by the Ethiopian Christian King and then by Muhammed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be a "knowledgable",
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration,
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  Nakbah | United Nations | Jewish Refugees | Ron Prosor
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population.
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN and killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  Of which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to dance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  Muhammad&#8217;s atrocity against the Qurayza Jews
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
Click to expand...

Yeah?  Did you learn this at your mosque, that Mohammad ONLY slaughtered 50 Jews?!  And probably because HE HAD NO CHOICE, RIGHT?  Just like the Islamic terrorists today, right?  

http://wikiislam.net/wiki/The_Genocide_of_Banu_Qurayza
"The Banu Qurayza (Arabic: &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;* alternate spellings include Quraiza, Qurayzah, Quraytha, and the archaic Koreiza) were a Jewish tribe which lived in northern Arabia, at the oasis of Yathrib (presently known as Medina), until the 7th century. In February/March of 627 AD, their conflict with Muhammad led to a 25-day siege of Banu Qurayza ending in the tribe's surrender. There is much debate about the number executed with some estimating that between 400-900 males (many pubescent and adolescent boys) were beheaded."

I guess you were trained at the same place as Sherri, it appears they look for shameless losers with no self respect who can keep coming back after they've been proven a liar. LOL


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be a "knowledgable",
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration,
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  Nakbah | United Nations | Jewish Refugees | Ron Prosor
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population.
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN and killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  Of which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to dance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  Muhammad&#8217;s atrocity against the Qurayza Jews
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah?  Did you learn this at your mosque, that Mohammad ONLY slaughtered 50 Jews?!  And probably because HE HAD NO CHOICE, RIGHT?  Just like the Islamic terrorists today, right?
> 
> The Banu Qurayza (Arabic: &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;* alternate spellings include Quraiza, Qurayzah, Quraytha, and the archaic Koreiza) were a Jewish tribe which lived in northern Arabia, at the oasis of Yathrib (presently known as Medina), until the 7th century. In February/March of 627 AD, their conflict with Muhammad led to a 25-day siege of Banu Qurayza ending in the tribe's surrender. There is much debate about the number executed with some estimating that between 400-900 males (many pubescent and adolescent boys) were beheaded.
> 
> I guess you were trained at the same place as Sherri, it appears they look for shameless losers with no self respect who can keep coming back after they've been proven a liar. LOL
Click to expand...

Look, your Mohammad was so compassionate, even your Koran says so.  Look how he "only" slaughtered the males, even AFTER  they had surrendered:

Banu Qurayzah sent word to Muhammad proposing to evacuate their territory and remove themselves to Adhri'at, but Muhammad rejected their proposal and insisted on their abiding by his judgment. They sent to al-Aws pleading that they should help them as al-Khazraj had helped their client Jews before them. A group of al-Aws tribesmen sought Muhammad and pleaded with him to accept from their allies a similar arrangement to that which he accepted from the allies of al-Khazraj. Muhammad asked, "O men of al-Aws, would you be happy if we allowed one of your men to arbitrate the case?" When they agreed, he asked them to nominate whomsoever they wished. This was communicated to the Jews, and the latter, unmindful of the fate that was lying in store for them, nominated Sa'd ibn Mu'adh. Sa'd was a reputable man of al-Aws tribe, respected for his sound judgment. Previously, Sa'd was the first one to approach the Jews, to warn them adequately, even to predict to them that they might have to face Muhammad one day. He had witnessed the Jews cursing Muhammad and the Muslims. After his nomination and acceptance as arbitrator, Sa'd sought guarantees from the two parties that they would abide by his judgment. *After these guarantees were secured, he commanded that Banu Qurayzah come out of their fortress and surrender their armour. Sa'd then pronounced his verdict that the fighting men be put to the sword, that their wealth be confiscated as war booty, and that the women and the children be taken as captives. When Muhammad heard the verdict*, he said: "By Him Who dominates my soul, God is pleased with your judgment, 0 Sa'd; and so are the believers. *You have surely done your duty." He then proceeded to Madinah where he commanded a large grave to be dug for the Jewish fighters brought in to be killed and buried.*[1]
Muhammad Husayn Haykal - The Life of Muhammad. (p. 337)

Gee, where do I sign up to convert to Islam, such a peaceful loving religion. And what a benevolent man Mohammad was. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Well I'm really glad that we've finally established that Jesus and the New Testament are indeed Zionist and now we can move on to *how peaceful Issssslam really is.*.

<exit stage left imposter Sharoona>
<jihad Sherri now steps into the stage> 

ha ha ha.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Did you learn this at your mosque, that Mohammad ONLY slaughtered 50 Jews?!  And probably because HE HAD NO CHOICE, RIGHT?  Just like the Islamic terrorists today, right?
> 
> The Banu Qurayza (Arabic: &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;* alternate spellings include Quraiza, Qurayzah, Quraytha, and the archaic Koreiza) were a Jewish tribe which lived in northern Arabia, at the oasis of Yathrib (presently known as Medina), until the 7th century. In February/March of 627 AD, their conflict with Muhammad led to a 25-day siege of Banu Qurayza ending in the tribe's surrender. There is much debate about the number executed with some estimating that between 400-900 males (many pubescent and adolescent boys) were beheaded.
> 
> I guess you were trained at the same place as Sherri, it appears they look for shameless losers with no self respect who can keep coming back after they've been proven a liar. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, your Mohammad was so compassionate, even your Koran says so.  Look how he "only" slaughtered only the males, even after they had surrendered:
> 
> Banu Qurayzah sent word to Muhammad proposing to evacuate their territory and remove themselves to Adhri'at, but Muhammad rejected their proposal and insisted on their abiding by his judgment. They sent to al-Aws pleading that they should help them as al-Khazraj had helped their client Jews before them. A group of al-Aws tribesmen sought Muhammad and pleaded with him to accept from their allies a similar arrangement to that which he accepted from the allies of al-Khazraj. Muhammad asked, "O men of al-Aws, would you be happy if we allowed one of your men to arbitrate the case?" When they agreed, he asked them to nominate whomsoever they wished. This was communicated to the Jews, and the latter, unmindful of the fate that was lying in store for them, nominated Sa'd ibn Mu'adh. Sa'd was a reputable man of al-Aws tribe, respected for his sound judgment. Previously, Sa'd was the first one to approach the Jews, to warn them adequately, even to predict to them that they might have to face Muhammad one day. He had witnessed the Jews cursing Muhammad and the Muslims. After his nomination and acceptance as arbitrator, Sa'd sought guarantees from the two parties that they would abide by his judgment. *After these guarantees were secured, he commanded that Banu Qurayzah come out of their fortress and surrender their armour. Sa'd then pronounced his verdict that the fighting men be put to the sword, that their wealth be confiscated as war booty, and that the women and the children be taken as captives. When Muhammad heard the verdict*, he said: "By Him Who dominates my soul, God is pleased with your judgment, 0 Sa'd; and so are the believers. *You have surely done your duty." He then proceeded to Madinah where he commanded a large grave to be dug for the Jewish fighters brought in to be killed and buried.*[1]
> Muhammad Husayn Haykal - The Life of Muhammad. (p. 337)
> 
> Gee, where do I sign up to convert to Islam, such a peaceful loving religion. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..

Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.

Ignorance is an awful burden.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews arrived in Arabia from Jericho around 300 BC.
> 
> Muhammed wasn't a camel raider.. His wife own caravans that traveled to Mesopotamia, Egypt and the Levant. The Christians in Arabia were Nestorians and lived in Najran and in Tarut Island. They were protected first by the Ethiopian Christian King and then by Muhammed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be a "knowledgable",
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration,
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  Nakbah | United Nations | Jewish Refugees | Ron Prosor
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population.
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN and killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  Of which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to dance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  Muhammads atrocity against the Qurayza Jews
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
Click to expand...



your claim that the jewish population of YATHRIB  was 90 is pure BS---but ---of course 
all traces of that town are erased by the filth you endorse.      The hebrews  "took from" 
---right----they did -----they took a lesson in the filth of  NIMROD-----read the books.    In 
the middle east    the child of RAPE BY A MUSLIM MALE----is a muslim by law      YOUR 
POINT?.       the bible is all about   FREE CHOICE----You got one thing right----the barbaric 
FRST BORN COMES FIRST------was discarded in favor of -----BEST COMES FIRST 

My husband was born in a shariah cesspit-----where rape of non muslims was LEGAL---
so legal that the jews there had WAYS AROUND THE FILTH you endorse.    A raped 
woman never claimed rape------she was just MARRIED as soon as possible---to hide 
the filth you support------because the child of such a rape would be CONFISCATED 
under the filth that you support

They had an intersting custom------if the girl could not be married off quickly---
the child became a sorta  ---son of the mother's father----anything to save the 
mother and the child from the filth you so love.       -------my hubby was in Israel 
circa 1940-----an emergency situation---his MOTHER's father died when she was 11-
----the only way to save her from the RAPE you endorse was to MARRY HER OFF and 
SHIP HER OUT.     A brave father of ONE SURVIVING SON-----(wife raped and murdered 
and other kids murdered)----donated HIS son---and managed to get the little couple 
away from the FILTH you support.     He died in the effort-----but the little couple did 
survive.      You nauseate me-----Now tell us about YOUR CHURCH in saudi arabia 
in which you "practiced"  christianity.      In fact tell me about the LOAD OF CHRISTMAS 
cards your friends and relatives MAILED to you in SAUDI ARABIA -----sorry----Not only 
Have I known saudis------I have also known people who -----did things there


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Did you learn this at your mosque, that Mohammad ONLY slaughtered 50 Jews?!  And probably because HE HAD NO CHOICE, RIGHT?  Just like the Islamic terrorists today, right?
> 
> The Banu Qurayza (Arabic: &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1592;&#1577;* alternate spellings include Quraiza, Qurayzah, Quraytha, and the archaic Koreiza) were a Jewish tribe which lived in northern Arabia, at the oasis of Yathrib (presently known as Medina), until the 7th century. In February/March of 627 AD, their conflict with Muhammad led to a 25-day siege of Banu Qurayza ending in the tribe's surrender. There is much debate about the number executed with some estimating that between 400-900 males (many pubescent and adolescent boys) were beheaded.
> 
> I guess you were trained at the same place as Sherri, it appears they look for shameless losers with no self respect who can keep coming back after they've been proven a liar. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your Mohammad was so compassionate, even your Koran says so.  Look how he "only" slaughtered only the males, even after they had surrendered:
> 
> Banu Qurayzah sent word to Muhammad proposing to evacuate their territory and remove themselves to Adhri'at, but Muhammad rejected their proposal and insisted on their abiding by his judgment. They sent to al-Aws pleading that they should help them as al-Khazraj had helped their client Jews before them. A group of al-Aws tribesmen sought Muhammad and pleaded with him to accept from their allies a similar arrangement to that which he accepted from the allies of al-Khazraj. Muhammad asked, "O men of al-Aws, would you be happy if we allowed one of your men to arbitrate the case?" When they agreed, he asked them to nominate whomsoever they wished. This was communicated to the Jews, and the latter, unmindful of the fate that was lying in store for them, nominated Sa'd ibn Mu'adh. Sa'd was a reputable man of al-Aws tribe, respected for his sound judgment. Previously, Sa'd was the first one to approach the Jews, to warn them adequately, even to predict to them that they might have to face Muhammad one day. He had witnessed the Jews cursing Muhammad and the Muslims. After his nomination and acceptance as arbitrator, Sa'd sought guarantees from the two parties that they would abide by his judgment. *After these guarantees were secured, he commanded that Banu Qurayzah come out of their fortress and surrender their armour. Sa'd then pronounced his verdict that the fighting men be put to the sword, that their wealth be confiscated as war booty, and that the women and the children be taken as captives. When Muhammad heard the verdict*, he said: "By Him Who dominates my soul, God is pleased with your judgment, 0 Sa'd; and so are the believers. *You have surely done your duty." He then proceeded to Madinah where he commanded a large grave to be dug for the Jewish fighters brought in to be killed and buried.*[1]
> Muhammad Husayn Haykal - The Life of Muhammad. (p. 337)
> 
> Gee, where do I sign up to convert to Islam, such a peaceful loving religion. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..
> 
> Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.
> 
> Ignorance is an awful burden.
Click to expand...


Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.  

So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be a "knowledgable",
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration,
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  Nakbah | United Nations | Jewish Refugees | Ron Prosor
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population.
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN and killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  Of which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to dance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  Muhammad&#8217;s atrocity against the Qurayza Jews
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your claim that the jewish population of YATHRIB  was 90 is pure BS---but ---of course
> all traces of that town are erased by the filth you endorse.      The hebrews  "took from"
> ---right----they did -----they took a lesson in the filth of  NIMROD-----read the books.    In
> the middle east    the child of RAPE BY A MUSLIM MALE----is a muslim by law      YOUR
> POINT?.       the bible is all about   FREE CHOICE----You got one thing right----the barbaric
> FRST BORN COMES FIRST------was discarded in favor of -----BEST COMES FIRST
> 
> My husband was born in a shariah cesspit-----where rape of non muslims was LEGAL---
> so legal that the jews there had WAYS AROUND THE FILTH you endorse.    A raped
> woman never claimed rape------she was just MARRIED as soon as possible---to hide
> the filth you support------because the child of such a rape would be CONFISCATED
> under the filth that you support
> 
> They had an intersting custom------if the girl could not be married off quickly---
> the child became a sorta  ---son of the mother's father----anything to save the
> mother and the child from the filth you so love.       -------my hubby was in Israel
> circa 1940-----an emergency situation---his MOTHER's father died when she was 11-
> ----the only way to save her from the RAPE you endorse was to MARRY HER OFF and
> SHIP HER OUT.     A brave father of ONE SURVIVING SON-----(wife raped and murdered
> and other kids murdered)----donated HIS son---and managed to get the little couple
> away from the FILTH you support.     He died in the effort-----but the little couple did
> survive.      You nauseate me-----Now tell us about YOUR CHURCH in saudi arabia
> in which you "practiced"  christianity.      In fact tell me about the LOAD OF CHRISTMAS
> cards your friends and relatives MAILED to you in SAUDI ARABIA -----sorry----Not only
> Have I known saudis------I have also known people who -----did things there
Click to expand...

Moreover the jackass liar says Jews were still leaving in the 70's.  Sure sure, where from?  Saudi Arabia or Libya?  One problem, hardly any Jews in those countries at the time.  

The idiot imposter doesn't know that he's dealing with people who know more about this than he could ever dream of.

For example: Judaism isn't even a recognized religion in Saudi Arabia, in other words, you cannot apply for a visa (required for all US citizens) IF YOU CLAIM TO BE A JEW.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your Mohammad was so compassionate, even your Koran says so.  Look how he "only" slaughtered only the males, even after they had surrendered:
> 
> Banu Qurayzah sent word to Muhammad proposing to evacuate their territory and remove themselves to Adhri'at, but Muhammad rejected their proposal and insisted on their abiding by his judgment. They sent to al-Aws pleading that they should help them as al-Khazraj had helped their client Jews before them. A group of al-Aws tribesmen sought Muhammad and pleaded with him to accept from their allies a similar arrangement to that which he accepted from the allies of al-Khazraj. Muhammad asked, "O men of al-Aws, would you be happy if we allowed one of your men to arbitrate the case?" When they agreed, he asked them to nominate whomsoever they wished. This was communicated to the Jews, and the latter, unmindful of the fate that was lying in store for them, nominated Sa'd ibn Mu'adh. Sa'd was a reputable man of al-Aws tribe, respected for his sound judgment. Previously, Sa'd was the first one to approach the Jews, to warn them adequately, even to predict to them that they might have to face Muhammad one day. He had witnessed the Jews cursing Muhammad and the Muslims. After his nomination and acceptance as arbitrator, Sa'd sought guarantees from the two parties that they would abide by his judgment. *After these guarantees were secured, he commanded that Banu Qurayzah come out of their fortress and surrender their armour. Sa'd then pronounced his verdict that the fighting men be put to the sword, that their wealth be confiscated as war booty, and that the women and the children be taken as captives. When Muhammad heard the verdict*, he said: "By Him Who dominates my soul, God is pleased with your judgment, 0 Sa'd; and so are the believers. *You have surely done your duty." He then proceeded to Madinah where he commanded a large grave to be dug for the Jewish fighters brought in to be killed and buried.*[1]
> Muhammad Husayn Haykal - The Life of Muhammad. (p. 337)
> 
> Gee, where do I sign up to convert to Islam, such a peaceful loving religion. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..
> 
> Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.
> 
> Ignorance is an awful burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
Click to expand...


Mostly in Libya.. there was a woman's group dedicated to the arts most beautiful ceramic sculptures.. I still cherish these exquisite pieces. You sound like a moron. Are you?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your Mohammad was so compassionate, even your Koran says so.  Look how he "only" slaughtered only the males, even after they had surrendered:
> 
> Banu Qurayzah sent word to Muhammad proposing to evacuate their territory and remove themselves to Adhri'at, but Muhammad rejected their proposal and insisted on their abiding by his judgment. They sent to al-Aws pleading that they should help them as al-Khazraj had helped their client Jews before them. A group of al-Aws tribesmen sought Muhammad and pleaded with him to accept from their allies a similar arrangement to that which he accepted from the allies of al-Khazraj. Muhammad asked, "O men of al-Aws, would you be happy if we allowed one of your men to arbitrate the case?" When they agreed, he asked them to nominate whomsoever they wished. This was communicated to the Jews, and the latter, unmindful of the fate that was lying in store for them, nominated Sa'd ibn Mu'adh. Sa'd was a reputable man of al-Aws tribe, respected for his sound judgment. Previously, Sa'd was the first one to approach the Jews, to warn them adequately, even to predict to them that they might have to face Muhammad one day. He had witnessed the Jews cursing Muhammad and the Muslims. After his nomination and acceptance as arbitrator, Sa'd sought guarantees from the two parties that they would abide by his judgment. *After these guarantees were secured, he commanded that Banu Qurayzah come out of their fortress and surrender their armour. Sa'd then pronounced his verdict that the fighting men be put to the sword, that their wealth be confiscated as war booty, and that the women and the children be taken as captives. When Muhammad heard the verdict*, he said: "By Him Who dominates my soul, God is pleased with your judgment, 0 Sa'd; and so are the believers. *You have surely done your duty." He then proceeded to Madinah where he commanded a large grave to be dug for the Jewish fighters brought in to be killed and buried.*[1]
> Muhammad Husayn Haykal - The Life of Muhammad. (p. 337)
> 
> Gee, where do I sign up to convert to Islam, such a peaceful loving religion. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..
> 
> Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.
> 
> Ignorance is an awful burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
Click to expand...



Not only is he an EPISCOPLIAN-----he even attended an EPISCOPALIAN CHURCH  
in  SAUDI ARABIA  in his childhood -------RINGING BELLS AND ALL


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..
> 
> Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.
> 
> Ignorance is an awful burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
> 
> Ps.. I am female.. mother and grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is he an EPISCOPLIAN-----he even attended an EPISCOPALIAN CHURCH
> in  SAUDI ARABIA  in his childhood -------RINGING BELLS AND ALL
Click to expand...



The Episcopal congregation was called the Canterbury group and met in the theater.

Have you ever been anywhere or are you just a full time ignoramus?


----------



## Roudy

Will Sharoona start quoting biblical verses, like Jihad Sherri, now that its been humiliated?

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Will Sharoona start quoting biblical verses, like Jihad Sherri, now that its been humiliated?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.



Your hatred and ignorance is appalling.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..
> 
> Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.
> 
> Ignorance is an awful burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is he an EPISCOPLIAN-----he even attended an EPISCOPALIAN CHURCH
> in  SAUDI ARABIA  in his childhood -------RINGING BELLS AND ALL
Click to expand...

Yeah, he went around saying hello "Ahlan wa sahlan" to all the Saudi Arabian Jews and waving his cross over there. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Sharoona start quoting biblical verses, like Jihad Sherri, now that its been humiliated?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is appalling.
Click to expand...

You looking in the mirror, LIAR?


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
> 
> Ps.. I am female.. mother and grandmother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is he an EPISCOPLIAN-----he even attended an EPISCOPALIAN CHURCH
> in  SAUDI ARABIA  in his childhood -------RINGING BELLS AND ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Episcopal congregation was called the Canterbury group and met in the theater.
> 
> Have you ever been anywhere or are you just a full time ignoramus?
Click to expand...

Yeah, because we know that Saudi Arabia allows churches to exist, that's why it has to be in a "theatre", hidden away from the public, right, Sharmoota?


----------



## Roudy

I think Sharoona's real name is SHARMOOTA. Meaning Bitch in Arabic. 

Did you cover yourself when you stepped out in public, SHARMOOTA?


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Sharoona start quoting biblical verses, like Jihad Sherri, now that its been humiliated?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is appalling.
Click to expand...

As is your excuse-making on behalf of militant Muslims.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> I think Sharoona's real name is SHARMOOTA. Meaning Bitch in Arabic.
> 
> Did you cover yourself when you stepped out in public, SHARMOOTA?



No you silly ass I was named after the  Rose of Sharon and I am not subject to the likes of you.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Sharoona start quoting biblical verses, like Jihad Sherri, now that its been humiliated?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As is your excuse-making on behalf of militant Muslims.
Click to expand...


Most Muslims are not militant.. but have it your way .............


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. I am Episcopalian..
> 
> Do you have even the smallest clue why all women in Arabia needed a family, tribe and clan.
> 
> Ignorance is an awful burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly in Libya.. there was a woman's group dedicated to the arts most beautiful ceramic sculptures.. I still cherish these exquisite pieces. You sound like a moron. Are you?
Click to expand...

Most what in Libya?  Are you loosing it SHARMOOTA Kalb?  

Ahhh Libya, the KHARA bastion of tolerance towards Jews and Christians. What a truly romantic place. 

Tell you what, HEYWAN, how about we ship your filthy ass back there?  You seem to miss it a lot.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sharoona's real name is SHARMOOTA. Meaning Bitch in Arabic.
> 
> Did you cover yourself when you stepped out in public, SHARMOOTA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you silly ass I was named after the  Rose of Sharon and I am not subject to the likes of you.
Click to expand...

Nah I think your real name is SHARMOOTA and I'm sticking with it. It sits well in you. 

Are you the second or third shifter?  And where is comrade Jihad Sherri?  Is she on suicide watch?  LOL


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sharoona's real name is SHARMOOTA. Meaning Bitch in Arabic.
> 
> Did you cover yourself when you stepped out in public, SHARMOOTA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you silly ass I was named after the  Rose of Sharon and I am not subject to the likes of you.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are a subject of and surrendered to Mohammad and Issslam. 

Ya Sharmoota hamor.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episcopalian my ass.  You're an imposter pretending to be one. Funny thing about you jackasses is you actually think you're fooling everybody.
> 
> So are you just ignorant or a liar, or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly in Libya.. there was a woman's group dedicated to the arts most beautiful ceramic sculptures.. I still cherish these exquisite pieces. You sound like a moron. Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most what in Libya?  Are you loosing it SHARMOOTA Kalb?
> 
> An Libya, the KHARA bastion of tolerance onto wards Jews and Christians.
> 
> Tell you what, HEYWAN, how about we ship your filthy ass back there?  You seem to miss it a lot.
Click to expand...


Why are you calling me a dog? Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....so to recap, this Sharoona character who claims to be a "knowledgable",
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Muslims brutally slaughtering hundreds of millions of animals as sacrifice during their EID celebration,
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Arab Muslim total ethnic cleansing and persecution of over 1.2 million Jews who have lived in the region for over 2000 years in some cases.  Nakbah | United Nations | Jewish Refugees | Ron Prosor
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about the fact that today, the same Jews and their descendants comprise of a majority of Isrselis population.
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad the prophet of Islam raiding Caravans EVEN DURING RAMADAN and killing and raping travelers and looting their belongings:  Caravan raids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about Mohammad Slaughtering the ancient Jews of Medina just because they refused to accept the illiterate terrorist prophet as the "Final Messenger".  Of which he stole their gold and belongings and used the money to dance his other "jihadi" invasions and raids.  Muhammads atrocity against the Qurayza Jews
> 
> -DID NOT KNOW or LIED about ISSAC being the one whom the God's promise and covenant goes to. It's clearly written in the OT.  Not ISHMAEL whom God called an unruly wild jackass, who's descendants will be at war with all nations. Ironic how the illiterate prophet related himself to someone which best describes Islam and its fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your claim that the jewish population of YATHRIB  was 90 is pure BS---but ---of course
> all traces of that town are erased by the filth you endorse.      The hebrews  "took from"
> ---right----they did -----they took a lesson in the filth of  NIMROD-----read the books.    In
> the middle east    the child of RAPE BY A MUSLIM MALE----is a muslim by law      YOUR
> POINT?.       the bible is all about   FREE CHOICE----You got one thing right----the barbaric
> FRST BORN COMES FIRST------was discarded in favor of -----BEST COMES FIRST
> 
> My husband was born in a shariah cesspit-----where rape of non muslims was LEGAL---
> so legal that the jews there had WAYS AROUND THE FILTH you endorse.    A raped
> woman never claimed rape------she was just MARRIED as soon as possible---to hide
> the filth you support------because the child of such a rape would be CONFISCATED
> under the filth that you support
> 
> They had an intersting custom------if the girl could not be married off quickly---
> the child became a sorta  ---son of the mother's father----anything to save the
> mother and the child from the filth you so love.       -------my hubby was in Israel
> circa 1940-----an emergency situation---his MOTHER's father died when she was 11-
> ----the only way to save her from the RAPE you endorse was to MARRY HER OFF and
> SHIP HER OUT.     A brave father of ONE SURVIVING SON-----(wife raped and murdered
> and other kids murdered)----donated HIS son---and managed to get the little couple
> away from the FILTH you support.     He died in the effort-----but the little couple did
> survive.      You nauseate me-----Now tell us about YOUR CHURCH in saudi arabia
> in which you "practiced"  christianity.      In fact tell me about the LOAD OF CHRISTMAS
> cards your friends and relatives MAILED to you in SAUDI ARABIA -----sorry----Not only
> Have I known saudis------I have also known people who -----did things there
Click to expand...


Medina is an Aramaic name, not originally arabic.  Of the three jewish tribes in and around Medina, the population seems to have been close to 10,000.  Of the Banu-Korayzeh alone there were 600 men that were killed.  Banu-Nadir and the Banu-Kainuka were enslaved or expelled.  Jews elsewhere in the area, and christians,  were not expelled till an unknown will was found some time after Mohammed's death.  Jews remained in Southern Arabia though.

Jewish elders were however invite by Umar to direct the clean up and repair of the temple mount and allow some 75 families to live within Jerusalem, after negotiation with the christians.  Umar was going to let them bring 200 families.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Sharoona start quoting biblical verses, like Jihad Sherri, now that its been humiliated?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As is your excuse-making on behalf of militant Muslims.
Click to expand...

Will somebody throw in the white towel for Sharmoota, so third shifter Jihad Sherri can step in?


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly in Libya.. there was a woman's group dedicated to the arts most beautiful ceramic sculptures.. I still cherish these exquisite pieces. You sound like a moron. Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Most what in Libya?  Are you loosing it SHARMOOTA Kalb?
> 
> An Libya, the KHARA bastion of tolerance onto wards Jews and Christians.
> 
> Tell you what, HEYWAN, how about we ship your filthy ass back there?  You seem to miss it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me a dog? Is there something wrong with you?
Click to expand...

That's not all I called you Sharmoota. Pay attention hamor (donkey), didn't you say you LIVED in Arab countries?  And you don't understand a word of Arabic?  Ha ha ha.

Poor Sharmoota is in over her head. The morons these people recruit. 

Next?


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is appalling.
> 
> 
> 
> As is your excuse-making on behalf of militant Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will somebody throw in the white towel for Sharmoota, so third shifter Jihad Sherri can step in?
Click to expand...


Everyone gets your hatred and ignorance.. keep it up.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> 
> The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.
> 
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> 
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your claim that the jewish population of YATHRIB  was 90 is pure BS---but ---of course
> all traces of that town are erased by the filth you endorse.      The hebrews  "took from"
> ---right----they did -----they took a lesson in the filth of  NIMROD-----read the books.    In
> the middle east    the child of RAPE BY A MUSLIM MALE----is a muslim by law      YOUR
> POINT?.       the bible is all about   FREE CHOICE----You got one thing right----the barbaric
> FRST BORN COMES FIRST------was discarded in favor of -----BEST COMES FIRST
> 
> My husband was born in a shariah cesspit-----where rape of non muslims was LEGAL---
> so legal that the jews there had WAYS AROUND THE FILTH you endorse.    A raped
> woman never claimed rape------she was just MARRIED as soon as possible---to hide
> the filth you support------because the child of such a rape would be CONFISCATED
> under the filth that you support
> 
> They had an intersting custom------if the girl could not be married off quickly---
> the child became a sorta  ---son of the mother's father----anything to save the
> mother and the child from the filth you so love.       -------my hubby was in Israel
> circa 1940-----an emergency situation---his MOTHER's father died when she was 11-
> ----the only way to save her from the RAPE you endorse was to MARRY HER OFF and
> SHIP HER OUT.     A brave father of ONE SURVIVING SON-----(wife raped and murdered
> and other kids murdered)----donated HIS son---and managed to get the little couple
> away from the FILTH you support.     He died in the effort-----but the little couple did
> survive.      You nauseate me-----Now tell us about YOUR CHURCH in saudi arabia
> in which you "practiced"  christianity.      In fact tell me about the LOAD OF CHRISTMAS
> cards your friends and relatives MAILED to you in SAUDI ARABIA -----sorry----Not only
> Have I known saudis------I have also known people who -----did things there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medina is an Aramaic name, not originally arabic.  Of the three jewish tribes in and around Medina, the population seems to have been close to 10,000.  Of the Banu-Korayzeh alone there were 600 men that were killed.  Banu-Nadir and the Banu-Kainuka were enslaved or expelled.  Jews elsewhere in the area, and christians,  were not expelled till an unknown will was found some time after Mohammed's death.  Jews remained in Southern Arabia though.
> 
> Jewish elders were however invite by Umar to direct the clean up and repair of the temple mount and allow some 75 families to live within Jerusalem, after negotiation with the christians.  Umar was going to let them bring 200 families.
Click to expand...

Aris, seriously, do you think Sharmoota is interested in facts?  

The mosque imam told her the ENTIRE tribe of Jews was 90 people and Mohammad ONLY slaughtered 50 of them, and he had to, and THEY DESERVED IT, even after the Koran says they had surrendered.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is your excuse-making on behalf of militant Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Will somebody throw in the white towel for Sharmoota, so third shifter Jihad Sherri can step in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone gets your hatred and ignorance.. keep it up.
Click to expand...

Instead of whining, name one thing I was wrong about, SHARMOOTA?  

I pointed to at least 8 instances of you totally bullshitting us, KALBA.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hmmnn...so Sherri disappears and My Shaarona steps in to take her place. Very strange. Very strange indeed. But I thought the subject was Jesus is a Zionist. Which in my opinion he is.


I wonder who's coming to save Jihad Sherri's ass next?  My Abdula?  LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ADektyDhM]The Knack-My Sharona - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## abu afak

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hebrews took from Babylon and the Ugarit.. as well as Egypt.. The Christians took from the Jews.. The Muslims took from both..
> *The Jewish population of Medina was about 90 people.... but you know how these stories become epic.*
> Your hatred and ignorance is really amazing to me.
> In the ME the child of a slave enjoys the same claims on his father as other children.... but then the Bible is all about the younger brother getting over on the elder brother.
> 
> 
> 
> your claim that the jewish population of YATHRIB  was 90 is pure BS---but ---of course
> all traces of that town are erased by the filth you endorse.      The hebrews  "took from"
> ---right----they did -----they took a lesson in the filth of  NIMROD-----read the books.    In
> the middle east    the child of RAPE BY A MUSLIM MALE----is a muslim by law      YOUR
> POINT?.       the bible is all about   FREE CHOICE----You got one thing right----the barbaric
> FRST BORN COMES FIRST------was discarded in favor of -----BEST COMES FIRST
> 
> My husband was born in a shariah cesspit-----where rape of non muslims was LEGAL---
> so legal that the jews there had WAYS AROUND THE FILTH you endorse.   A raped woman never claimed rape------she was just MARRIED as soon as possible---to hide the filth you support------because the child of such a rape would be CONFISCATED
> under the filth that you support
> They had an intersting custom------if the girl could not be married off quickly---the child became a sorta  ---son of the mother's father----anything to save the mother and the child from the filth you so love.       -------my hubby was in Israel
> circa 1940-----an emergency situation---his MOTHER's father died when she was 11-----the only way to save her from the RAPE you endorse was to MARRY HER OFF and SHIP HER OUT.     A brave father of ONE SURVIVING SON-----(wife raped and murdered and other kids murdered)----donated HIS son---and managed to get the little couple
> away from the FILTH you support.     He died in the effort-----but the little couple did survive.      You nauseate me-----Now tell us about YOUR CHURCH in saudi arabia in which you "practiced"  christianity.      In fact tell me about the LOAD OF CHRISTMAS cards your friends and relatives MAILED to you in SAUDI ARABIA -----sorry----Not only
> Have I known saudis------I have also known people who -----did things there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medina is an Aramaic name, not originally arabic.  Of the three jewish tribes in and around Medina, the population seems to have been close to 10,000.  Of the Banu-Korayzeh alone there were 600 men that were killed.  Banu-Nadir and the Banu-Kainuka were enslaved or expelled.  Jews elsewhere in the area, and christians,  were not expelled till an unknown will was found some time after Mohammed's death.  Jews remained in Southern Arabia though.
> Jewish elders were however invite by Umar to direct the clean up and repair of the temple mount and allow some 75 families to live within Jerusalem, after negotiation with the christians.  Umar was going to let them bring 200 families.
Click to expand...

You have to understand,.. EVERYTHING Sharonna says is a LIE.
Not mistaken, a pathological Untruth.
This camel-by-insemination is not sane.
*
Medina, Islam's second holiest city, was originally a Jewish "settlement"*
Medina, Islam's second holiest city, was originally a Jewish "settlement"



> Although the fact is little publicized, more than one historian has affirmed at the Arab world's second holiest city, Medina, was one of the allegedly "purely Arab" cities that actually was first settled by Jewish tribes.1 And like the 16th Century English Protestants who financed their endeavors through the plunder of Catholic monasteries in England,* the roots of Islamic anti-Semitism might be found in the initial plunder of Jewish settlements,* and the imposition of a "poll tax" to fund Arab campaigns.
> 
> Bernard Lewis writes:
> 
> The city of Medina, some 280 miles north of Mecca, had originally been settled by Jewish tribes from the north, especially the Banu Nadir and Banu Quraiza. The comparative richness of the town attracted an infiltration of pagan Arabs who came at first as clients of the Jews and ultimately succeeded in dominating them. Medina, or, as it was known before Islam, Yathrib, had no form of stable government at all. The town was tom by the feuds of the rival Arab tribes of Aus and Khazraj, with the Jews maintaining an uneasy balance of power. The latter, engaged mainly in agriculture and handicrafts, were economically and culturally superior to the Arabs, and were consequently disliked....* as soon as the Arabs had attained unity through the agency of Muhammad they attacked and ultimately eliminated the Jews.*2​
> In the last half of the fifth century, many Persian Jews fled from persecution to Arabia, swelling the Jewish population there.3 But around  the sixth century, Christian writers reported of the continuing importance of the Jewish community that remained in the Holy Land. For the dispersed Arabian Jewish settlers, Tiberias in Judea was central. In the Kingdom of Himyar on the Red Sea's east coast in Arabia, "conversion to Judaism of influential circles" was popular, and the Kingdom's rule stretched across "considerable portions of South Arabia."
> The commoners as well as the royal family adopted Judaism, and one writer ports that "Jewish priests (presumably rabbis) from Tiberias ... formed part the suite of King Du Noas and served as his envoys in negotiations with Christian cities."4
> 
> According to Guillaume,
> 
> At the dawn of Islam the Jews dominated the economic life of the Hijaz [Arabia]. They held all the best land ... ; *at Medina they must have formed at least HALF of the population.* There was also a Jewish settlement to the north of the Gulf of Aqaba.... What is important is to note that the Jews of the Hijaz made many proselytes [or converts] among the Arab tribesmen.5​
> The first "Palestinian" or Judean refugees -- the Jews -- had resettled to become prosperous, influential Arabian settlers.
> 
> The prosperity of the Jews was due to their superior knowledge of agriculture and irrigation and their energy and industry. Homeless [Jewish] refugees in the course of a few generations became large landowners in the country, [the refugees who had come to the Hijaz when the Romans conquered Palestine] controllers of its finance and trade.... Thus it can readily be seen that Jewish prosperity was a challenge to the Arabs, particularly the Quraysh at Mecca and ... [other Arab tribes] at Medina.
> 
> *The Prophet Muhammad himself was a member of the Quraysh tribe, which coveted the Jews' bounty,* and
> when the Muslims took up arms they treated the Jews with much greater severity than the Christians, who, until the end of the purely Arab Caliphate, were not badly treated.6​
> *One of the reasons for "this discrimination" against the Jews is what Guillaurne called "the Quran's scornful words" regarding the Jews.7
> 
> The Jews' development of land and culture was a prime source of booty in the Arabian desert peninsula.* Beginning at the time of the Prophet Muhammad and Islam8 from the expulsions, depredations, extortion, forced conversions or murder of Jewish Arabians settled in Medina to the mass slaughter of Jews at Khaibar -- the precedent was established among Arab-Muslims to expropriate that which belonged to the Jews. Relations between the Prophet Muhammad and the Jews were "never ... easy":
> They had irritated him by their refusal to recognize him as a prophet, by ridicule and by argument; and of course their economic supremacy ... was a standing irritant.9​
> It appears that the first "Instigation" by the Prophet Muhammad himself against the Jews was an incident in which he had "one or two Jews ... murdered and no blood money was paid to their next of kin." [......]
> *
> Because the Jews preferred to retain their own beliefs,
> *a tribe of Jews in the neighborhood of Medina, fell under suspicion of treachery and were forced to lay down their arms and evacuate their settlements. Valuable land and much booty fell into the hands of the Muslims. The neighboring tribe of Qurayza, who were soon to suffer annihilation, made no move to help their co-religionists, and their allies, the Aus, were afraid to give them active support. 12​
> *The Prophet Muhammad's pronouncement: "Two religions may not dwell together on the Arabian Peninsula."*13 This edict was carried out by Abu Bakr and Omar 1, the Prophet Muhammad's successors;
> *the entire community of Jewish settlements throughout northern Arabia was Systematically Slaughtered. *
> According to Bernard Lewis, "the extermination of the Jewish tribe of Quraiza was followed by "an attack on the Jewish oasis of Khaibar."14
> Messengers of Muhammad were sent to the Jews who had escaped to the safety and comfort of Khaibar, "inviting" Usayr, the Jewish "war chief," to visit Medina for mediations.
> 
> Usayr set off with thirty companions and a Muslim escort. *Suspecting no foul play, the Jews went unarmed. On the way, the Muslims turned upon the Defenseless delegation, killing all but one who managed to escape. "War is deception," 15 according to an oft-quoted saying of the Prophet.*16​
> The late Israeli historian and former President, Itzhak Ben-Zvi, judged the "inhuman atrocities" of the Arabian communities as unparalleled since then: *... the complete Extermination of the two Arabian-Jewish tribes, the Nadhir and Kainuka' by the Mass Massacre of their men, women and children, was a tragedy for which no parallel can be found in Jewish history until our own day* .... 17​
> The Slaughter of Arabian Jews and the expropriation of their property became Allah's will. According to the Koran,
> 
> _*... some you slew and others you took captive. He (Allah] made you masters of their [the Jews'] land, their houses and their goods, and of yet another land [Khaibar] on which you had Never set foot before. Truly, Allah has power over all things.*_​
> Guillaume reports that the anti-Jewish attack at Khaibar was fiercely fought off, but "though the inhabitants fought more bravely here than elsewhere, outnumbered and caught off their guard, they were defeated."19 Those who somehow survived constituted the formula for Islam's future successes. Some of the Jews, "non-Muslims" or infidels, "retained their land," at least until Muslims could be recruited in sufficient numbers to replace the Jews. Meanwhile, the Arabian Jews paid a 50% "tribute," or tax, for the "protection" of the new plunderers. As Professor Lewis writes, "The Muslim victory in Khaibar marked the first contact between the Muslim state and a conquered non-Muslim people and formed the basis for later dealings of the same type."20
> 
> Thus the Jewish dhimmi evolved [the protected ones] -- the robbery of freedom and political independence compounding the extortion and eventual expropriation of property. "Tolerated" between onslaughts, expulsions, and pillages from the Arab Muslim conquest onward, the non-Muslim dhimmi-predominantly Jewish but Christian too -- provided the important source of religious revenue through the "infidel's" head tax. He became very quickly a convenient political scapegoat and whipping boy as well.


`


----------



## irosie91

Roudy---PUHLEEEEZE     I so enjoy  BOTH  sharoooona-----and  sherrrrri      because 
of them,   I NEED NOT REGRET no long hearing the ---KHUTBAH JUMAAAT----of that it 
has become so     uhm   TRUNCATED post 9-11-01    or that my former muslim informants 
have BECOME SO SHY   of their ------true "beliefs"      NOW I GET ALL THE PARTY LINE 
crap direct from sherri and shaarmootah----or whatever is its name


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri and Sharmoota posing for their ID card as employees of the Mosque propaganda HQ:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jerusalem of The Old Testament

"&#65533;Many peoples will come and say, &#65533;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the*LORD, to the house of the God of Jacob. He will teach us his ways, so that we may walk in his paths.&#65533; The law will go out from Zion, the word of the*LORD*from Jerusalem. He will judge between the nations and will settle disputes for many peoples. They will beat their swords into plowshares and their spears into pruning hooks. Nation will not take up sword against nation, nor will they train for war anymore.&#65533; (Isaiah 2:3-4)"

One of the glorious consequences of this is that Jerusalem is associated with the end of war, and with peace and reconciliation between the nations*(Isaiah 2:3-4).

Jerusalem Past.

Despite what some would have us believe, the Old Testament vision of Jerusalem is of an international, shared, inclusive city of faith, hope and love.&#65533;

4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jerusalem Present

So what does the New Testament add to this vision? Well, there is some good news and some bad news. First, the bad news. It may surprise you to learn that the New Testament is rather pessimistic about the fate of Jerusalem. Far from promising a prosperous future at the centre of a revived Jewish state or even a millennial kingdom, Jesus lamented the impending destruction of Jerusalem. Luke&#65533;s gospel provides us with several insights into the passion of Jesus for Jerusalem. In Luke 13 we find Jesus rebuking the leaders of Israel for not caring for the people in the way he does and predicting that he must die there. Evoking the language of Jeremiah (Jeremiah 12:7; 22:5), Jesus similarly laments:

Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, and you were not willing.*&#65533;Look, your house is left to you desolate. I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, &#65533;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#65533; (Luke 13:34-35)


4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jerusalem of The Old Testament
> 
> "&#65533;Many peoples will come and say, &#65533;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the*LORD, to the house of the God of Jacob. He will teach us his ways, so that we may walk in his paths.&#65533; The law will go out from Zion, the word of the*LORD*from Jerusalem. He will judge between the nations and will settle disputes for many peoples. They will beat their swords into plowshares and their spears into pruning hooks. Nation will not take up sword against nation, nor will they train for war anymore.&#65533; (Isaiah 2:3-4)"
> 
> One of the glorious consequences of this is that Jerusalem is associated with the end of war, and with peace and reconciliation between the nations*(Isaiah 2:3-4).
> 
> Jerusalem Past.
> 
> Despite what some would have us believe, the Old Testament vision of Jerusalem is of an international, shared, inclusive city of faith, hope and love.&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


Are you finally a devout Zionist, Little Cupcake?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus speaks of Jerusalem Present 


As he approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said, &#65533;If you, even you, had only known on this day what would bring you peace&#65533;but now it is hidden from your eyes. The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side.&#65533; They will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God&#65533;s coming to you. (Luke 19:41-44)


With the benefit of hindsight it&#65533;s obvious that Jesus was warning the people about what was going to happen very soon, not events 2000 years or more in the distant future. With the total destruction of Jerusalem in 70AD, stone by stone, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Jews and the exile of the remnant as slaves of Rome, Jesus&#65533; sad prediction came true, to the letter

.4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nothing of Zionism in a thing I am discussing.

Jesus is God, not Zionism.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem of The Old Testament
> 
> "&#65533;Many peoples will come and say, &#65533;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the*LORD, to the house of the God of Jacob. He will teach us his ways, so that we may walk in his paths.&#65533; The law will go out from Zion, the word of the*LORD*from Jerusalem. He will judge between the nations and will settle disputes for many peoples. They will beat their swords into plowshares and their spears into pruning hooks. Nation will not take up sword against nation, nor will they train for war anymore.&#65533; (Isaiah 2:3-4)"
> 
> One of the glorious consequences of this is that Jerusalem is associated with the end of war, and with peace and reconciliation between the nations*(Isaiah 2:3-4).
> 
> Jerusalem Past.
> 
> Despite what some would have us believe, the Old Testament vision of Jerusalem is of an international, shared, inclusive city of faith, hope and love.&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Are you finally a devout Zionist, Little Cupcake?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Times of the Gentiles

But what about Luke 21:24 you may be thinking? This is a favourite verse among those who believe it describes the events of June 1967 and capture of Jerusalem by Israel.

Here are the words of Jesus, in context.

When you see Jerusalem being surrounded by armies, you will know that its desolation is near.&#65533;&#65533; Then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains, let those in the city get out, and let those in the country not enter the city.&#65533; For this is the time of punishment in fulfillment of all that has been written&#65533;There will be great distress in the land and wrath against this people.&#65533; They will fall by the sword and will be taken as prisoners to all the nations. Jerusalem will be trampled on by the Gentiles until the times of the Gentiles are fulfilled. There will be signs in the sun, moon and stars. On the earth, nations will be in anguish and perplexity at the roaring and tossing of the sea.&#65533; People will faint from terror, apprehensive of what is coming on the world, for the heavenly bodies will be shaken.&#65533; At that time they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory.&#65533; When these things begin to take place, stand up and lift up your heads, because your redemption is drawing near.*(Luke 21:20-28)

Now the problem with applying these verses to 1948 or 1967 is simple. If we take the Bible literally, Revelation 11:2 says that the Gentile &#65533;trampling&#65533; of Jerusalem would continue for only &#65533;42 months&#65533;. Dating this event is therefore somewhat problematic. Is it past, present or future? It is far more likely, as the TNIV Study Bible suggests, that the &#65533;times of the Gentiles&#65533; is &#65533;a conventional symbol for a limited period of time of unrestrained wickedness.&#65533;[5]&#65533; If you re-read the context of Luke 21:24 again you will see that Jesus is referring to events that occurred in 70AD. In verses 25-27 Jesus specifies cataclysmic events that will be associated with his return.

In verse 28 Jesus gives encouragement to his followers referring to &#65533;your redemption&#65533; not to any &#65533;redemption&#65533; of unbelieving Jerusalem.[6]&#65533; It is therefore perhaps far wiser to believe that the &#65533;times of the Gentiles&#65533; will not be fulfilled &#65533;until the end of this present world-order when Christ will come with divine majesty and power to establish His eternal kingdom on the new earth after the Final Judgement (cf. verses 25-33)&#65533;[7]&#65533;

As for the future of Jerusalem,&#65533; &#65533;the central focus would not be upon Jerusalem, but rather upon the Son of Man&#65533; The &#65533;restoration&#65533; was of Jesus, not of Jerusalem.[8]


4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jerusalem present &#65533; from the time of Jesus Christ to the present day &#65533; is associated with unbelief and the rejection of the gospel.*In Galatians 4, for example, Paul associates &#65533;Jerusalem with Hagar and slavery rather than Sarah and freedom. In the contrast between Sarah and Hagar, between Isaac and Ishmael,*&#65533;Now Hagar stands for Mount Sinai in Arabia and corresponds to the present city of Jerusalem, because she is in slavery with her children.&#65533; (Galatians 4:25).

Gal. 4:21 ff. represents, perhaps, the sharpest polemic against Jerusalem in the New Testament... Far from being pre-occupied with hopes for a glorification of the earthly Jerusalem, Paul&#65533;s thought represents a most emphatic repudiation of any eschatological hopes concerning the earthly city.[9]

The Apostle John in his Revelation uses even less flattering language to describe Jerusalem in unbelief. He writes, the*&#65533;great city, which is figuratively called Sodom and Egypt, where also their Lord was crucified.&#65533;&#65533; The reference to &#65533;Sodom&#65533; refers to immorality and &#65533;Egypt&#65533; to slavery.&#65533;*The Jerusalem that crucified Jesus Christ at Passover; rejected the signs and wonders of the Holy Spirit at Pentecost; repudiated the message of the Apostles; executed Stephen and&#65533; James; tried to assassinate Paul; and instigated &#65533;a great persecution&#65533; against the church&#65533; (Acts 8:2), has now become associated with the immorality of Sodom and the oppression of Egypt. The status of Jerusalem has changed irrevocably. From now on the earthly Jerusalem will be associated not with the Patriarchs or with David or with the Temple of Solomon or Herod but with a simple wooden cross and an empty tomb. &#65533;The coming of Jesus has been its undoing.&#65533;[10]*And here is at last a hint of the &#65533;good news&#65533; about Jerusalem in the New Testament. Jerusalem past and Jerusalem present.

4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing of Zionism in a thing I am discussing.
> 
> Jesus is God, not Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem of The Old Testament
> 
> "&#65533;Many peoples will come and say, &#65533;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the*LORD, to the house of the God of Jacob. He will teach us his ways, so that we may walk in his paths.&#65533; The law will go out from Zion, the word of the*LORD*from Jerusalem. He will judge between the nations and will settle disputes for many peoples. They will beat their swords into plowshares and their spears into pruning hooks. Nation will not take up sword against nation, nor will they train for war anymore.&#65533; (Isaiah 2:3-4)"
> 
> One of the glorious consequences of this is that Jerusalem is associated with the end of war, and with peace and reconciliation between the nations*(Isaiah 2:3-4).
> 
> Jerusalem Past.
> 
> Despite what some would have us believe, the Old Testament vision of Jerusalem is of an international, shared, inclusive city of faith, hope and love.&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Are you finally a devout Zionist, Little Cupcake?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I thought Jesus was the Son of God ???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jerusalem today rejects Christ, we see.

The people rejecting Christ are not the children of God.

The physical Jerusalem today is Hagar and slavery.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Son of God, the Word become flesh , and He is God.


John 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Word Became Flesh

In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*He was in the beginning with God.*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.

There was a man*sent from God, whose name was*John.*He came as a*witness, to bear witness about the light,*that all might believe through him.*He was not the light, but came to bear witness about the light.

The true light, which gives light to everyone, was coming into the world.*He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yetthe world did not know him.*He came to*his own,**and*his own people[c]*did not receive him.*But to all who did receive him,*who believed in his name,*he gave the right*to become*children of God,who*were born,*not of blood*nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.

And*the Word*became flesh and*dwelt among us,*and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of*grace andtruth.*(John bore witness about him, and cried out, This was he of whom I said,*He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me.)*For from*his fullness we have all received,*grace upon grace.[d]*For*the law was given through Moses;*grace and truth came through Jesus Christ.*No one has ever seen God;*the only God,[e]who is at the Father's side,[f]*he has made him known.

John 1 ESV - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway




toastman said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Nothing of Zionism in a thing I am discussing.

Jesus is God, not Zionism.




Hossfly said:



			Are you finally a devout Zionist, Little Cupcake?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


I thought Jesus was the Son of God ???
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The New Jerusalem is a heavenly Jerusalem. 


Jerusalem Future

In Galatians 4, Sarah and Hagar are representatives of two peoples and of two Jerusalem&#65533;s. One that had rejected Jesus and even now persecutes the Church and another. Verse 26,

But the Jerusalem that is above is free, and she is our mother. For it is written:*&#65533;Be glad, O barren woman, who bears no children; break forth and cry aloud, you who have no labour pains; because more are the children of the desolate woman than of her who has a husband.&#65533;&#65533;(Galatians 4:26-27 &#65533; Isaiah 54:1)

Significantly, Paul quotes from Isaiah 54:1 about the earthly Jerusalem and says Isaiah is talking about the new Jerusalem, the home of all who believe in Jesus Christ.[11]

So the focus of the New Testament moves away from an earthly Jerusalem on to a heavenly Jerusalem which by faith in Jesus, we are already citizens. So, in Hebrews, for example, Christ followers are promised residency in the heavenly Jerusalem:

But you have come to Mount Zion, to the heavenly Jerusalem, the city of the living God. You have come to thousands upon thousands of angels in joyful assembly, to the church of the firstborn, whose names are written in heaven. (Hebrews 12:22-23)


4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The future heavenly Jerusalem

As he approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said, &#65533;If you, even you, had only known on this day what would bring you peace&#65533;but now it is hidden from your eyes. The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side.&#65533; They will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God&#65533;s coming to you. (Luke 19:41-44)In the Book of Revelation we have a glorious picture of future Jerusalem.

&#65533;Then I looked, and there before me was the Lamb, standing on Mount Zion, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father&#65533;s name written on their foreheads.&#65533; (Revelation 14:1)

But this is not the earthly city revived. It is a new city, the new Jerusalem, a heavenly one.

I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband&#65533; I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp.&#65533; The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it.&#65533; On no day will its gates ever be shut, for there will be no night there.&#65533; The glory and honor of the nations will be brought into it.&#65533; Nothing impure will ever enter it, nor will anyone who does what is shameful or deceitful, but only those whose names are written in the Lamb&#65533;s book of life*(Revelation 21:2, 22-26).

In this one all consuming vision, God&#65533;s people now embrace all peoples, God&#65533;s land encompasses all nations, and God&#65533;s holy city has become the eternal dwelling place of all who remain faithful - the Bride of Christ, the wife of the Lamb (Revelation 21:9). And what of the Temple? John writes, &#65533;I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; (Revelation 21:22).&#65533; And yet it is here that the contradiction between the flow of New Testament revelation and contemporary speculation is most sharply brought into focus. The expectation of a future Jewish Temple is probably the most controversial issue uniting Zionists and their Christian friends &#65533; and that is our subject for next week.&#65533;&#65533;

4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


----------



## MHunterB

*yawn*


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing of Zionism in a thing I am discussing.
> 
> Jesus is God, not Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem of The Old Testament
> 
> "&#65533;Many peoples will come and say, &#65533;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the*LORD, to the house of the God of Jacob. He will teach us his ways, so that we may walk in his paths.&#65533; The law will go out from Zion, the word of the*LORD*from Jerusalem. He will judge between the nations and will settle disputes for many peoples. They will beat their swords into plowshares and their spears into pruning hooks. Nation will not take up sword against nation, nor will they train for war anymore.&#65533; (Isaiah 2:3-4)"
> 
> One of the glorious consequences of this is that Jerusalem is associated with the end of war, and with peace and reconciliation between the nations*(Isaiah 2:3-4).
> 
> Jerusalem Past.
> 
> Despite what some would have us believe, the Old Testament vision of Jerusalem is of an international, shared, inclusive city of faith, hope and love.&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Are you finally a devout Zionist, Little Cupcake?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Balderdash.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jerusalem today rejects Christ, we see.
> 
> The people rejecting Christ are not the children of God.
> 
> The physical Jerusalem today is Hagar and slavery.


Bunkum.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.

Zionism is from Satan, not God.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The future heavenly Jerusalem
> 
> As he approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said, &#65533;If you, even you, had only known on this day what would bring you peace&#65533;but now it is hidden from your eyes. The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side.&#65533; They will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God&#65533;s coming to you. (Luke 19:41-44)In the Book of Revelation we have a glorious picture of future Jerusalem.
> 
> &#65533;Then I looked, and there before me was the Lamb, standing on Mount Zion, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father&#65533;s name written on their foreheads.&#65533; (Revelation 14:1)
> 
> But this is not the earthly city revived. It is a new city, the new Jerusalem, a heavenly one.
> 
> I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband&#65533; I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp.&#65533; The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it.&#65533; On no day will its gates ever be shut, for there will be no night there.&#65533; The glory and honor of the nations will be brought into it.&#65533; Nothing impure will ever enter it, nor will anyone who does what is shameful or deceitful, but only those whose names are written in the Lamb&#65533;s book of life*(Revelation 21:2, 22-26).
> 
> In this one all consuming vision, God&#65533;s people now embrace all peoples, God&#65533;s land encompasses all nations, and God&#65533;s holy city has become the eternal dwelling place of all who remain faithful - the Bride of Christ, the wife of the Lamb (Revelation 21:9). And what of the Temple? John writes, &#65533;I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; (Revelation 21:22).&#65533; And yet it is here that the contradiction between the flow of New Testament revelation and contemporary speculation is most sharply brought into focus. The expectation of a future Jewish Temple is probably the most controversial issue uniting Zionists and their Christian friends &#65533; and that is our subject for next week.&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews


These verses you're posting are all about Zion. Can't you comprehend?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.
> 
> Zionism is from Satan, not God.



LOL You are so entertaining with your jibberish !!!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The future heavenly Jerusalem
> 
> "...... Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews."
> 
> At last, the pious l'il pustule got something right.


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.
> 
> Zionism is from Satan, not God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You are so entertaining with your jibberish !!!
Click to expand...



Her friend, Mr. Devil, made her say that.  Remember the comedian Flip Wilson who would say "The Devil made me do that."  Since he has passed on, Mrs. Sherri is picking up his act.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Myth is Debunked by the article .

Can you read English?




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future heavenly Jerusalem
> 
> "...... Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews."
> 
> At last, the pious l'il pustule got something right.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Shall Sally forever continue in her disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God?

If so, it's burn, baby burn for Sally. 




Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.
> 
> Zionism is from Satan, not God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You are so entertaining with your jibberish !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her friend, Mr. Devil, made her say that.  Remember the comedian Flip Wilson who would say "The Devil made me do that."  Since he has passed on, Mrs. Sherri is picking up his act.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Myth is Debunked by the article .
> 
> Can you read English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future heavenly Jerusalem
> 
> "...... Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews."
> 
> At last, the pious l'il pustule got something right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shutup you lying sack of Nazi shit. You believe everything you read as long as it vilifies Jews and/or Israel and as long as it contradicts what Jews/Zionists believe.
> You have no credibility. Whatever credibility you might have had has dissolved a long time ago.
> 
> I can only laugh at the fact that you think your posts have any credibility  !!
> 
> You're so pathetic !!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Toasty, hon - just remember.  All of this NOISE from the l'il sherrithing is due to her frustration over her total failure to make that one conversion she yearns for......


----------



## MHunterB

Shall  Hakim Awad and Amjad Awad forever continue in their disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God?

If so, it's burn, baby burn for Hakim and Amjad - AND EVERY OTHER MUSLIM, no matter how much they may 'respect' Jesus as a prophet'.


So far the sherriliar has refused to make such honest statements about Muslims, but only about peoples suspects of not hating 'Zionists' enough.......


----------



## toastman

MHunterB said:


> Toasty, hon - just remember.  All of this NOISE from the l'il sherrithing is due to her frustration over her total failure to make that one conversion she yearns for......



Quoted for the truth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I wrote is backed up by Jesus and The New Testament.

If you ever  pass the first grade and learn to read English maybe even an ignorant Zionist like you can understand. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth is Debunked by the article .
> 
> Can you read English?
> 
> 
> 
> Shutup you lying sack of Nazi shit. You believe everything you read as long as it vilifies Jews and/or Israel and as long as it contradicts what Jews/Zionists believe.
> You have no credibility. Whatever credibility you might have had has dissolved a long time ago.
> 
> I can only laugh at the fact that you think your posts have any credibility  !!
> 
> You're so pathetic !!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not interested in the lovers of a Zionist whore.




MHunterB said:


> Shall  Hakim Awad and Amjad Awad forever continue in their disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God?
> 
> If so, it's burn, baby burn for Hakim and Amjad - AND EVERY OTHER MUSLIM, no matter how much they may 'respect' Jesus as a prophet'.
> 
> 
> So far the sherriliar has refused to make such honest statements about Muslims, but only about peoples suspects of not hating 'Zionists' enough.......


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Shall Sally forever continue in her disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God?
> 
> If so, it's burn, baby burn for Sally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You are so entertaining with your jibberish !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her friend, Mr. Devil, made her say that.  Remember the comedian Flip Wilson who would say "The Devil made me do that."  Since he has passed on, Mrs. Sherri is picking up his act.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Remember, Mrs. Sherri, it is you who are going to be pushed on that Express Elevator that goes down, down, down where your friend, Mr. Devil, will be waiting for you.  I keep on telling you to dress very lightly as I don't think there is any air conditioning in such a hot, hot place.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri wears a burkha.  If so, I hope it is a lightweight cotton one that she wears down there.


----------



## MHunterB

The sherrithing which professes to be 'informed' about the I/P conflict, can't recall the names of the two "innocent boys" who BRAGGED of murdering the Fogel family - including baby Hadass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That is not true according to the words of Jesus.


For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway






Sally said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Shall Sally forever continue in her disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God?

If so, it's burn, baby burn for Sally. 




Sally said:



			Her friend, Mr. Devil, made her say that.  Remember the comedian Flip Wilson who would say "The Devil made me do that."  Since he has passed on, Mrs. Sherri is picking up his act.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


Remember, Mrs. Sherri, it is you who are going to be pushed on that Express Elevator that goes down, down, down where your friend, Mr. Devil, will be waiting for you.  I keep on telling you to dress very lightly as I don't think there is any air conditioning in such a hot, hot place.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri wears a burkha.  If so, I hope it is a lightweight cotton one that she wears down there.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Do they let you in to screw your lovers daily, Zionist whore?




MHunterB said:


> The sherrithing which professes to be 'informed' about the I/P conflict, can't recall the names of the two "innocent boys" who BRAGGED of murdering the Fogel family - including baby Hadass.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is not true according to the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall Sally forever continue in her disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God?
> 
> If so, it's burn, baby burn for Sally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, Mrs. Sherri, it is you who are going to be pushed on that Express Elevator that goes down, down, down where your friend, Mr. Devil, will be waiting for you.  I keep on telling you to dress very lightly as I don't think there is any air conditioning in such a hot, hot place.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri wears a burkha.  If so, I hope it is a lightweight cotton one that she wears down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


_

If Jesus could see what is going on these days and you claiming to be a good Christian but yet not even condemning what is happening to His followers, He would sit down and cry and tell you to choose another religion because He didn't want you as a member of His Flock.  So keep on pulling up Scriptures from the Internet to try to show people what a good Christian you are, but you are not fooling most of the readers.  Ha, Ha -- Mrs. Bible Scholar via the Internet.  It's like getting a mail-order certificate to be a minister._


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says follow His example, when did He condemn anyone for attacking His followers? Never

You know nothing about Jesus. 

Even the woman caught in the act of adultery, He did not condemn, even though her crime was a crime punishable by death. 

Jesus said I give you a new command love one another as I have loved you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 8:1-11

New Living Translation (NLT)

A Woman Caught in Adultery

Jesus returned to the Mount of Olives,*but early the next morning he was back again at the Temple. A crowd soon gathered, and he sat down and taught them.*As he was speaking, the teachers of religious law and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in the act of adultery. They put her in front of the crowd.

&#8220;Teacher,&#8221; they said to Jesus, &#8220;this woman was caught in the act of adultery.*The law of Moses says to stone her. What do you say?&#8221;

They were trying to trap him into saying something they could use against him, but Jesus stooped down and wrote in the dust with his finger.*They kept demanding an answer, so he stood up again and said,*&#8220;All right, but let the one who has never sinned throw the first stone!&#8221;*Then he stooped down again and wrote in the dust.

When the accusers heard this, they slipped away one by one, beginning with the oldest, until only Jesus was left in the middle of the crowd with the woman.*Then Jesus stood up again and said to the woman,*&#8220;Where are your accusers? Didn&#8217;t even one of them condemn you?&#8221;

&#8220;No, Lord,&#8221; she said.

And Jesus said,*&#8220;Neither do I. Go and sin no more.&#8221;

John 8:1-11 NLT - A Woman Caught in Adultery - Jesus - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Word Became Flesh

In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*He was in the beginning with God.*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.

There was a man*sent from God, whose name was*John.*He came as a*witness, to bear witness about the light,*that all might believe through him.*He was not the light, but came to bear witness about the light.

The true light, which gives light to everyone, was coming into the world.*He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yetthe world did not know him.*He came to*his own,**and*his own people[c]*did not receive him.*But to all who did receive him,*who believed in his name,*he gave the right*to become*children of God,who*were born,*not of blood*nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.

And*the Word*became flesh and*dwelt among us,*and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of*grace andtruth.*(John bore witness about him, and cried out, &#8220;This was he of whom I said,*&#8216;He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me.&#8217;&#8221*For from*his fullness we have all received,*grace upon grace.[d]*For*the law was given through Moses;*grace and truth came through Jesus Christ.*No one has ever seen God;*the only God,[e]who is at the Father's side,[f]*he has made him known.

John 1 ESV - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway



Jesus did speak much about the condemnation awaiting those who continued in disbelief of Him*


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says follow His example, when did He condemn anyone for attacking His followers? Never
> 
> You know nothing about Jesus.
> 
> Even the woman caught in the act of adultery, He did not condemn, even though her crime was a crime punishable by death.
> 
> Jesus said I give you a new command love one another as I have loved you.




Oh, Mrs. Sherri, it's no use arguing with a gang of Iranians who take different shifts and go on all night and day.  However, I am sure all the readers are aware that with the Internet at his or her fingertips, anyone can pretend to know all about the Bible.  Carry on though if you think you are actually fooling anyone.  I will reiterate what I once said before.  It would be great to have the poster Jeremiah and Mrs. Sherri sparring.  My bets would be on Jeremiah to quote Scripture by heart while Mrs. Sherri would have to run to the Internet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally knows nothing about Jesus or wants to.

What can I say, but it's burn, baby, burn, the future that awaits her and the Klan of disbelievers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is a Satanic cult.

Hell awaits it's members.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future heavenly Jerusalem
> 
> As he approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said, &#65533;If you, even you, had only known on this day what would bring you peace&#65533;but now it is hidden from your eyes. The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side.&#65533; They will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God&#65533;s coming to you. (Luke 19:41-44)In the Book of Revelation we have a glorious picture of future Jerusalem.
> 
> &#65533;Then I looked, and there before me was the Lamb, standing on Mount Zion, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father&#65533;s name written on their foreheads.&#65533; (Revelation 14:1)
> 
> But this is not the earthly city revived. It is a new city, the new Jerusalem, a heavenly one.
> 
> I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband&#65533; I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp.&#65533; The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it.&#65533; On no day will its gates ever be shut, for there will be no night there.&#65533; The glory and honor of the nations will be brought into it.&#65533; Nothing impure will ever enter it, nor will anyone who does what is shameful or deceitful, but only those whose names are written in the Lamb&#65533;s book of life*(Revelation 21:2, 22-26).
> 
> In this one all consuming vision, God&#65533;s people now embrace all peoples, God&#65533;s land encompasses all nations, and God&#65533;s holy city has become the eternal dwelling place of all who remain faithful - the Bride of Christ, the wife of the Lamb (Revelation 21:9). And what of the Temple? John writes, &#65533;I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; (Revelation 21:22).&#65533; And yet it is here that the contradiction between the flow of New Testament revelation and contemporary speculation is most sharply brought into focus. The expectation of a future Jewish Temple is probably the most controversial issue uniting Zionists and their Christian friends &#65533; and that is our subject for next week.&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> These verses you're posting are all about Zion. Can't you comprehend?
Click to expand...

No the idiot grabbed it from scum sucking terrorist website thinking it supports the cause.  LOL.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.
> 
> Zionism is from Satan, not God.


Sure it is.  You're just a retard who can't face the truth. 

Ask Rabbi Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

Zzzzzzzz snore. 

I guess they fired Sharoona the Sharmoota and gave Jihad Sherri her job.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Myth is Debunked by the article .
> 
> Can you read English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future heavenly Jerusalem
> 
> "...... Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews."
> 
> At last, the pious l'il pustule got something right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article is crap, but at least the title is correct. One out of two ain't bad.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is a Satanic cult.
> 
> Hell awaits it's members.


Does it come with room service, heyvoun kesafat?


----------



## Roudy

250 million American Christians stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel. 

That must make Jihad Sherri cough up some blood. LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You address the website of a Christian pastor.

There are two people in the world, two separate people, believers in Jesus and disbelievers  like Zionists.

It's Heaven for believers and hell for Zionists like Roudy. 




Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future heavenly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As he approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said, &#65533;If you, even you, had only known on this day what would bring you peace&#65533;but now it is hidden from your eyes. The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side.&#65533; They will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God&#65533;s coming to you. (Luke 19:41-44)In the Book of Revelation we have a glorious picture of future Jerusalem.
> 
> &#65533;Then I looked, and there before me was the Lamb, standing on Mount Zion, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father&#65533;s name written on their foreheads.&#65533; (Revelation 14:1)
> 
> But this is not the earthly city revived. It is a new city, the new Jerusalem, a heavenly one.
> 
> I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband&#65533; I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp.&#65533; The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it.&#65533; On no day will its gates ever be shut, for there will be no night there.&#65533; The glory and honor of the nations will be brought into it.&#65533; Nothing impure will ever enter it, nor will anyone who does what is shameful or deceitful, but only those whose names are written in the Lamb&#65533;s book of life*(Revelation 21:2, 22-26).
> 
> In this one all consuming vision, God&#65533;s people now embrace all peoples, God&#65533;s land encompasses all nations, and God&#65533;s holy city has become the eternal dwelling place of all who remain faithful - the Bride of Christ, the wife of the Lamb (Revelation 21:9). And what of the Temple? John writes, &#65533;I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.&#65533; (Revelation 21:22).&#65533; And yet it is here that the contradiction between the flow of New Testament revelation and contemporary speculation is most sharply brought into focus. The expectation of a future Jewish Temple is probably the most controversial issue uniting Zionists and their Christian friends &#65533; and that is our subject for next week.&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 4 - Battle for Jerusalem: The Eternal Capital of the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> These verses you're posting are all about Zion. Can't you comprehend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the idiot grabbed it from scum sucking terrorist website thinking it supports the cause.  LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies and lies, there is no truth in a Zionist.




Roudy said:


> 250 million American Christians stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel.
> 
> That must make Jihad Sherri cough up some blood. LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The title is the myth.

The article debunks it.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth is Debunked by the article .
> 
> Can you read English?
> 
> 
> The article is crap, but at least the title is correct. One out of two ain't bad.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

*Attention all Zionists, words of Jesus the Son of God to you*


Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.
> 
> Zionism is from Satan, not God.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  You're just a retard who can't face the truth.
> 
> Ask Rabbi Jesus.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Do they let you in to screw your lovers daily, Zionist whore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing which professes to be 'informed' about the I/P conflict, can't recall the names of the two "innocent boys" who BRAGGED of murdering the Fogel family - including baby Hadass.
Click to expand...


The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus concern is our souls and whether we believe in Him.

Shall the bloody rock ever get that?

Words from the Son of God to bloody rock


Lament over Jerusalem

&#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they let you in to screw your lovers daily, Zionist whore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sherrithing which professes to be 'informed' about the I/P conflict, can't recall the names of the two "innocent boys" who BRAGGED of murdering the Fogel family - including baby Hadass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

You are so funny.  You claim you love Jesus & yet hate Zionists.  Therefore the fact that you feel this way does not bode well for Jesus.  However, Christians think you are nuts which does bode well for Jesus.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they let you in to screw your lovers daily, Zionist whore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Silly Zionist boy, Jesus is about love and not hate.

And He tells you who He is, the Son Of God.

John 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

You Must Be Born Again

Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.


John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway





MJB12741 said:



			You are so funny.  You claim you love Jesus & yet hate Zionists.  Therefore the fact that you feel this way does not bode well for Jesus.  However, Christians think you are nuts which does bode well for Jesus.





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.




Bloodrock44 said:



			The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Shame you are not more about love than hate.  Still as you are an Islamist you show your true colors in every post you make.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Silly Zionist boy, Jesus is about love and not hate.
> 
> And He tells you who He is, the Son Of God.
> 
> John 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> You Must Be Born Again
> 
> Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.
> 
> Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny.  You claim you love Jesus & yet hate Zionists.  Therefore the fact that you feel this way does not bode well for Jesus.  However, Christians think you are nuts which does bode well for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## MJB12741

*How dare you call me of all people a "Zionist boy." * FYI, I detest those damn Zionists, especially in Israel.   What kind of people provoke Palestinians into hatred, violence & terrorism by making peace offerings to them, building a security fence & conceding land to them to keep them in Israel?  All the Palestinians want is to be free from Israel's Zionist agenda.  And I support that.  Not once have those Zionists even tried to free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands where they deserve to be treated with the love, justice & respect of their own Arab brothers.  History has proven that king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Silly Zionist boy, Jesus is about love and not hate.
> 
> And He tells you who He is, the Son Of God.
> 
> John 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> You Must Be Born Again
> 
> Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.
> 
> Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny.  You claim you love Jesus & yet hate Zionists.  Therefore the fact that you feel this way does not bode well for Jesus.  However, Christians think you are nuts which does bode well for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true according to the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Mrs. Sherri, it is you who are going to be pushed on that Express Elevator that goes down, down, down where your friend, Mr. Devil, will be waiting for you.  I keep on telling you to dress very lightly as I don't think there is any air conditioning in such a hot, hot place.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri wears a burkha.  If so, I hope it is a lightweight cotton one that she wears down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> If Jesus could see what is going on these days and you claiming to be a good Christian but yet not even condemning what is happening to His followers, He would sit down and cry and tell you to choose another religion because He didn't want you as a member of His Flock.  So keep on pulling up Scriptures from the Internet to try to show people what a good Christian you are, but you are not fooling most of the readers.  Ha, Ha -- Mrs. Bible Scholar via the Internet.  It's like getting a mail-order certificate to be a minister._
Click to expand...

_
Or a lawyer._


----------



## MJB12741

Ya gotta love her for all the laughs she gives us.





Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true according to the words of Jesus.
> 
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> If Jesus could see what is going on these days and you claiming to be a good Christian but yet not even condemning what is happening to His followers, He would sit down and cry and tell you to choose another religion because He didn't want you as a member of His Flock.  So keep on pulling up Scriptures from the Internet to try to show people what a good Christian you are, but you are not fooling most of the readers.  Ha, Ha -- Mrs. Bible Scholar via the Internet.  It's like getting a mail-order certificate to be a minister._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> Or a lawyer._
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lies and lies, there is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 250 million American Christians stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel.
> 
> That must make Jihad Sherri cough up some blood. LOL
Click to expand...


American Christian support for Israel is at record highs. 

You are not even an ant on an elephant's anus. LOL


----------



## Roudy

KKK also consider themselves Christians. 

How did they let Muslim convert Jihad Sherri become a member of their church?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The title is the myth.
> 
> The article debunks it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth is Debunked by the article .
> 
> Can you read English?
> 
> 
> 
> The article is crap, but at least the title is correct. One out of two ain't bad.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The title is commonly held Christian belief about what the New Testament and Old Testament represent.
> 
> It's not going to change because a KKK idiot posted something on the internet, fool.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> KKK also consider themselves Christians.
> 
> How did they let Muslim convert Jihad Sherri become a member of their church?



Sherri would be more well suited in the Westboro Baptist Church


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they let you in to screw your lovers daily, Zionist whore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How about salvation for IslamoNazi terrorist supporting whores named Jihad Sherri?


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> KKK also consider themselves Christians.
> 
> How did they let Muslim convert Jihad Sherri become a member of their church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri would be more well suited in the Westboro Baptist Church
Click to expand...

What about her oath of Mohammad being the final messenger?  

Sherri was looking forward to doing the Hajj jackass stampede this year, in the Middle of the Saudi desert. She even bought cleated flip flops for the occasion.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about salvation for IslamoNazi terrorist supporting whores named Jihad Sherri?
Click to expand...



I am not sure if  "colorful"  language precludes ethics  or religion-----but sherri 
does experss that which she believes-------she seems to believe that calling 
upon HER   perverse version of  "god"    absolves her and her kith and kin 
of the murder of 100s of millions ---just as she supports the throat slitters of infants 
who call on  "isa/alla"   as they SLIT


----------



## MJB12741

But let us consider all the times she has mourned for the innocent Israeli children killed by the Palestinians.  How proud Jesus must be for what a fine Christian she is.







UOTE=irosie91;8482736]





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> How about salvation for IslamoNazi terrorist supporting whores named Jihad Sherri?
Click to expand...



I am not sure if  "colorful"  language precludes ethics  or religion-----but sherri 
does experss that which she believes-------she seems to believe that calling 
upon HER   perverse version of  "god"    absolves her and her kith and kin 
of the murder of 100s of millions ---just as she supports the throat slitters of infants 
who call on  "isa/alla"   as they SLIT[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *Attention all Zionists, words of Jesus the Son of God to you*
> 
> 
> Lament over Jerusalem
> 
> &#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is written in The New Testament is not the Zionist narrative.
> 
> Zionism is from Satan, not God.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  You're just a retard who can't face the truth.
> 
> Ask Rabbi Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus addresses the Pharisees and the scribe leadership, and the raving lunatic says: "attention all Zionist...blah blah blah..." 

And to top it off, the retard ALSO claims that "Zionism is a concept that started in the 1800's". You know what they say, liars have bad memories. 

I think a change of meds is in order for Jihad Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What lies the Zionist boy buys into.

You just keep showing us there is no Truth in a Zionist.

JESUS is Truth, so utterly impossible for Him to be a Zionist. 






MJB12741 said:


> *How dare you call me of all people a "Zionist boy." * FYI, I detest those damn Zionists, especially in Israel.   What kind of people provoke Palestinians into hatred, violence & terrorism by making peace offerings to them, building a security fence & conceding land to them to keep them in Israel?  All the Palestinians want is to be free from Israel's Zionist agenda.  And I support that.  Not once have those Zionists even tried to free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands where they deserve to be treated with the love, justice & respect of their own Arab brothers.  History has proven that king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Zionist boy, Jesus is about love and not hate.
> 
> And He tells you who He is, the Son Of God.
> 
> John 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> You Must Be Born Again
> 
> Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.
> 
> Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny.  You claim you love Jesus & yet hate Zionists.  Therefore the fact that you feel this way does not bode well for Jesus.  However, Christians think you are nuts which does bode well for Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attention all Zionists, words of Jesus the Son of God to you*
> 
> 
> Lament over Jerusalem
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  You're just a retard who can't face the truth.
> 
> Ask Rabbi Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus addresses the Pharisees and the scribe leadership, and the raving lunatic says: "attention all Zionist...blah blah blah..."
> 
> And to top it off, the retard ALSO claims that "Zionism is a concept that started in the 1800's". You know what they say, liars have bad memories.
> 
> I think a change of meds is in order for Jihad Sherri.
Click to expand...



leave sherri alone-----I will explain how LOGICAL she is.      its like this----
SHE HAS A TIME MACHINE------she traveled back ----and told the pharisee 
rabbi---Jesus-------"look-----this is the deal------they are going to invent 
something called  "ZIONISM"   in  1890---uhm----that's like after you die---
and I want you to yell at your pharisee friends-----that "ZIONISM"  is no 
damned good--------keep in mind    IT's PURIM!!!!   "


----------



## Roudy

Then according to Jesus the Zionist Jewish Israelite rabbi, Jihad Sherri is a liar.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What lies the Zionist boy buys into.
> 
> You just keep showing us there is no Truth in a Zionist.
> 
> JESUS is Truth, so utterly impossible for Him to be a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How dare you call me of all people a "Zionist boy." * FYI, I detest those damn Zionists, especially in Israel.   What kind of people provoke Palestinians into hatred, violence & terrorism by making peace offerings to them, building a security fence & conceding land to them to keep them in Israel?  All the Palestinians want is to be free from Israel's Zionist agenda.  And I support that.  Not once have those Zionists even tried to free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands where they deserve to be treated with the love, justice & respect of their own Arab brothers.  History has proven that king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Zionist boy, Jesus is about love and not hate.
> 
> And He tells you who He is, the Son Of God.
> 
> John 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> You Must Be Born Again
> 
> Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.
> 
> Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*

Considering you have no idea what the word 'Zionism' means, your posts about the term have ZERO credibility.


Wait, who am I kidding. NONE of your posts have any credibility. True Story *


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No Other Gospel

I am astonished that you are*so quickly deserting*him who called you in the grace of Christ and are turning to*a different gospel*not that there is another one, but*there are some who trouble you and want to distort the gospel of Christ.*But even if we or*an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you,let him be accursed.*As we have said before, so now I say again: If anyone is preaching to you a gospel contrary to the one you received,let him be accursed.

For am I now seeking the approval of man, or of God? Or am I trying*to please man? If I were still trying to please man, I would not be aservant**of Christ.

Galatians 1 - Paul, an apostle?sent not from men - Bible Gateway




Roudy said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.




Bloodrock44 said:



			The readers will note, this person claims to be a Christian. Do real Christians use this language?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

How about salvation for IslamoNazi terrorist supporting whores named Jihad Sherri?
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Roudy

Jesus the rabbi celebrated Passover.  

Passover is a Zionist celebration of God's promise of Israel fulfilled to the Jewish.  

Jesus was Zionist 100%. No ifs ands and buts. 

Doesn't matter what this dipstick Sherri says, most Christians agree.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sorry guys. I have changed sides. Sherri's intelligent and compelling arguments have convinced me. On my way to Zionland! Allah Snackbar!


----------



## Roudy

Yada yada yada blah bah blah. SHADAP freak.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sorry guys. I have changed sides. Sherri's intelligent and compelling arguments have convinced me. On my way to Zionland! Allah Snackbar!




I prefer protein bar.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Condemnation for Jerusalem for her disbelief, according to the Gospel of Jesus Christ Son of God. 

Matthew 24

English Standard Version (ESV)

Jesus Foretells Destruction of the Temple

Jesus left the temple and was going away, when his disciples came to point out to him the buildings of the temple.*But he answered them,You see all these, do you not? Truly, I say to you,*there will not be left here one stone upon another that will not be thrown down.

Matthew 24 ESV - Jesus Foretells Destruction of the - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> Jesus the rabbi celebrated Passover.
> 
> Passover is a Zionist celebration of God's promise of Israel fulfilled to the Jewish.
> 
> Jesus was Zionist 100%. No ifs ands and buts.
> 
> Doesn't matter what this dipstick Sherri says, most Christians agree.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity.

All Jerusalem  reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity.
> 
> All Jerusalem  reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus.


And the rebuilding of the third temple when all the Children of Israel gather in Zion, which signifies when the Messiah or Jesus returns, depending on whether you're Christian or Jewish. Which makes Jesus a Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> But let us consider all the times she has mourned for the innocent Israeli children killed by the Palestinians.  How proud Jesus must be for what a fine Christian she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=irosie91;8482736]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is even Salvation for Zionist whores who repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> How about salvation for IslamoNazi terrorist supporting whores named Jihad Sherri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if  "colorful"  language precludes ethics  or religion-----but sherri
> does experss that which she believes-------she seems to believe that calling
> upon HER   perverse version of  "god"    absolves her and her kith and kin
> of the murder of 100s of millions ---just as she supports the throat slitters of infants
> who call on  "isa/alla"   as they SLIT
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Not Jesus, but her Muslim handlers must be really proud of Jihad Sherri.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri, let me repeat, most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and agree that God, Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.  Your take on Jesus and Christianity is an abomination and an embarrassment to all Christians. 

Nothing you say really matters other than you're a freak placed here to make Palestinian supporters look bad.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity.
> 
> All Jerusalem  reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus.





You have a bit of that issue right,   sherri-----the fact that the temple was 
BESMIRCHED with the vile stench of your kith and kin was a huge issue 
for pharisee jews  like Jesus-----in fact all pharisee jews despised the fact 
that your forebears continued to defile the temple.     That fact is 
well illustrated in the  MONEY CHANGER incident in the temple courtyard--
designed to get the stench of the influence of your kith and kin OUT 
of the temple.     I would not call the destruction funny---since I am not of 
your ilk------it was---in fact---very bloody.      Of course funny to persons of 
your ilk who found   murder  "circuses"    ---also ---funny-----and turned 
executions into torture spectacles as in the crucifixtions of tens of thousands 
of jews enacted by your kith and kin.      Your kith and kin carried forth----
for MANY CENTURES entertaining themselves in like manner-----as in the 
Inquistion during which time your kith and kin-----murdered IN SUM---
hundreds of millions.       No wonder your kith and kin----resorted to hangings 
of black children ------it is the SPECTACLE.       If it is true that you so miss it----
I cannot say I am sorry for you.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity..._


It seems likely that both the First and Second Temples experienced cycles or fluctuations in usage... with that structure having several purposes... (1) Spiritual Center for the Jews [much like the Vatican]... (2) Social Center for Jerusalem... (3) Theological Seminary for their priests and acolytes, and (4) Marketplace and Trading Floor, and that the emphasis was on (1), (2) (3) or (4), or various combinations, depending upon the year and the era being considered.

Jesus of Nazareth himself attended services there, and taught there, and disputed with theologians there, and protested the marketplace mentality there, at various times.

At a minimum, it was a showpiece and pride of the Jewish people and a national treasure and a symbol of their hard-won unity, such as it was, and, in the modern era, would have been on a List of Historical Heritage Sites or List of Protected Cultural Treasures or the like.

Its destruction was undoubtedly a reason for great sorrow amongst the Righteous and Faithful Jews of the region, rather than being something 'funny'.



> "..._All Jerusalem reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus._"


Jerusalem (in its seige and sack of 70 AD) reaped the consequences of its rebellion against Roman Imperial rule, and that tragedy had nothing to do with disbelief in Jesus, other than the idea that the Jews chose resistance against their Roman masters rather than peace.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway



There shall be no rebuilding of a temple, Jerusalem stands condemned for disbelief in Jesus.

You seem unable to read English and Jesus words to Jerusalem.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity.
> 
> All Jerusalem  reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> And the rebuilding of the third temple when all the Children of Israel gather in Zion, which signifies when the Messiah or Jesus returns, depending on whether you're Christian or Jewish. Which makes Jesus a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity..._
> 
> 
> 
> It seems likely that both the First and Second Temples experienced cycles or fluctuations in usage... with that structure having several purposes... (1) Spiritual Center for the Jews [much like the Vatican]... (2) Social Center for Jerusalem... (3) Theological Seminary for their priests and acolytes, and (4) Marketplace and Trading Floor, and that the emphasis was on (1), (2) (3) or (4), or various combinations, depending upon the year and the era being considered.
> 
> Jesus of Nazareth himself attended services there, and taught there, and disputed with theologians there, and protested the marketplace mentality there, at various times.
> 
> At a minimum, it was a showpiece and pride of the Jewish people and a national treasure and a symbol of their hard-won unity, such as it was, and, in the modern era, would have been on a List of Historical Heritage Sites or List of Protected Cultural Treasures or the like.
> 
> Its destruction was undoubtedly a reason for great sorrow amongst the Righteous and Faithful Jews of the region, rather than being something 'funny'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._All Jerusalem reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jerusalem (in its seige and sack of 70 AD) reaped the consequences of its rebellion against Roman Imperial rule, and that tragedy had nothing to do with disbelief in Jesus, other than the idea that the Jews chose resistance against their Roman masters rather than peace.
Click to expand...



so true.       facts which brings us to an ULTIMATE IRONY-------symbolized 
by   JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS        Josephus Flavius was---in fact ---not all that 
atypical as a jewish leader.     He counseled appeasement.     A kind of 
"COMPROMISE AND CUT YOUR LOSSES"   kind of man.    Jewish leaders 
have been so doing -----since his time----both under muslim and christian 
oppression.      Of course I had heard of Josephus Flavius since my youth---
and LATER in my young adulthood----discovered that he is an all time 
FAVE of some christians who seem to believe that he repudiated judaism.
No question he has been a CONTROVERSIAL figure.     Here is the story---
he was part of the  "rebellion"----but saw it as hopeless ----and counseled 
surrender.     That he surrendered made him a GOOD GUY for the Roman
Imperialists  -----so good that they did him a rare favor------they made him 
a  ROMAN CITIZEN   (which was a big deal back then)   He devoted his life 
to a scholarly work-----detailing the conflict-----a kinda GENIZA MAN.   He 
was a meticulous historian-----carefully describing pre cataclysm   
Israel/Judea.     I was intrigued when as a young adult a copy of part of 
his book landed in my hands------with a preface by a christian minister. 
The christian minister lauded the book----with one exception----Josephus 
lavishes extensive praise on those he considered the  BEST OF THE BEST of 
Israel/Judea--------to wit   THE PHARISEES  -----the minister decided that 
the books had one GLARING ERROR-------that praise of the Pharisees'

The very fact that he expressed a very high opinion of the pharisees is notable 
in that  THEY REJECTED HIM-------for surrendering.     But he moved on----and 
did the work he seemed to live for-------recording the history and---in a way----laying 
the groundwork for the jewish community of rome------ghetto and all---compromise


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What you post is Zionist lies of a Zionist liar, proving again there is no truth in a Zionist. 


Accept Jesus as Son of God or burn in hell for eternity , it as simple as that.




Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri, let me repeat, most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and agree that God, Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.  Your take on Jesus and Christianity is an abomination and an embarrassment to all Christians.
> 
> Nothing you say really matters other than you're a freak placed here to make Palestinian supporters look bad.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jerusalem reaped the consequences of disbelief in Jesus.

And the temple was destroyed.




Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So funny, that destruction of that Temple, that den of iniquity..._
> 
> 
> 
> It seems likely that both the First and Second Temples experienced cycles or fluctuations in usage... with that structure having several purposes... (1) Spiritual Center for the Jews [much like the Vatican]... (2) Social Center for Jerusalem... (3) Theological Seminary for their priests and acolytes, and (4) Marketplace and Trading Floor, and that the emphasis was on (1), (2) (3) or (4), or various combinations, depending upon the year and the era being considered.
> 
> Jesus of Nazareth himself attended services there, and taught there, and disputed with theologians there, and protested the marketplace mentality there, at various times.
> 
> At a minimum, it was a showpiece and pride of the Jewish people and a national treasure and a symbol of their hard-won unity, such as it was, and, in the modern era, would have been on a List of Historical Heritage Sites or List of Protected Cultural Treasures or the like.
> 
> Its destruction was undoubtedly a reason for great sorrow amongst the Righteous and Faithful Jews of the region, rather than being something 'funny'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._All Jerusalem reaping the consequences for disbelief in Jesus._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jerusalem (in its seige and sack of 70 AD) reaped the consequences of its rebellion against Roman Imperial rule, and that tragedy had nothing to do with disbelief in Jesus, other than the idea that the Jews chose resistance against their Roman masters rather than peace.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What you post is Zionist lies of a Zionist liar, proving again there is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> Accept Jesus as Son of God or burn in hell for eternity , it as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri, let me repeat, most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and agree that God, Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.  Your take on Jesus and Christianity is an abomination and an embarrassment to all Christians.
> 
> Nothing you say really matters other than you're a freak placed here to make Palestinian supporters look bad.
Click to expand...



not exactly    Roudy-----sherri provides the version that muslims want to push----
in their      hoped for       ISLAMIC/CHRISTIAN   alliance for the establishment of 
 WORLD MONOTHEISM    (read that ---caliphate)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sorry guys. I have changed sides. Sherri's intelligent and compelling arguments have convinced me. On my way to Zionland! Allah Snackbar!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is Jesus words to Jerusalem,  they will not see God again until they accept Jesus as Messiah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Under the new covenant, the temple of God is the hearts of believers where the Holy Spirit lives upon Salvation of a believer in Jesus Christ. 


John 4

English Standard Version (ESV)

Jesus and the Woman of Samaria

Now when Jesus learned that the Pharisees had heard that Jesus was making and*baptizing more disciples than John*(although Jesus himself did not baptize, but only his disciples),*he left Judea and departed*again for Galilee.*And he had to pass through Samaria.*So he came to a town of Samaria called Sychar, near the field*that Jacob had given to his son Joseph.*Jacob's well was there; so Jesus,wearied as he was from his journey, was sitting beside the well. It was about the sixth hour.[a]

A woman from Samaria came to draw water. Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Give me a drink.&#8221;*(For his disciples had gone away into the city to buy food.)*The Samaritan woman said to him, &#8220;How is it that you, a Jew, ask for a drink from me, a woman of Samaria?&#8221; (For Jews have no dealings with Samaritans.)*Jesus answered her,*&#8220;If you knew the gift of God, and who it is that is saying to you, &#8216;Give me a drink,&#8217; you would have asked him, and he would have given you*living water.&#8221;*The woman said to him, &#8220;Sir, you have nothing to draw water with, and the well is deep. Where do you get that living water?*Are you greater than our father Jacob?*He gave us the well and drank from it himself, as did his sons and his livestock.&#8221;*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Everyone who drinks of this water will be thirsty again,*but*whoever drinks of the water that I will give him*will never be thirsty again.**The water that I will give him will become*in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life.&#8221;*The woman said to him, &#8220;Sir,*give me this water, so that I will not be thirsty or have to come here to draw water.&#8221;

Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Go,*call your husband, and come here.&#8221;*The woman answered him, &#8220;I have no husband.&#8221; Jesus said to her,*&#8220;You are right in saying, &#8216;I have no husband&#8217;;*for you have had five husbands, and the one you now have is not your husband. What you have said is true.&#8221;*The woman said to him, &#8220;Sir, I perceive that*you are*a prophet.Our fathers worshiped on*this mountain, but you say that*in Jerusalem is*the place where people ought to worship.&#8221;*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;Woman, believe me,*the hour is coming when*neither on this mountain nor in Jerusalem will you worship the Father.*You worship what you do not know;*we worship what we know, for*salvation isfrom the Jews.*But*the hour is coming, and is now here, when the true worshipers will worship the Father*in spirit and*truth, for the Father*is seeking such people to worship him.*God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth.&#8221;*The woman said to him, &#8220;I know that*Messiah is coming (he who is called Christ). When he comes,*he will tell us all things.&#8221;*Jesus said to her,*&#8220;I who speak to you am he.&#8221;

Just then*his disciples came back. They marveled that he was talking with a woman, but no one said, &#8220;What do you seek?&#8221; or, &#8220;Why are you talking with her?&#8221;*So the woman left her water jar and went away into town and said to the people,*&#8220;Come, see a man*who told me all that I ever did. Can this be the Christ?&#8221;*They went out of the town and were coming to him.

Meanwhile the disciples were urging him, saying,*&#8220;Rabbi, eat.&#8221;*But he said to them,*&#8220;I have food to eat that you do not know about.&#8221;*So the disciples said to one another,*&#8220;Has anyone brought him something to eat?&#8221;*Jesus said to them,*&#8220;My food is*to do the will of him who sent me and*to accomplish his work.*Do you not say, &#8216;There are yet four months, then comes the harvest&#8217;? Look, I tell you, lift up your eyes, and see that*the fields are white for harvest.*Already*the one who reaps is receiving wages and gathering fruit for eternal life, so that*sower andreaper*may rejoice together.*For here the saying holds true,*&#8216;One sows and another reaps.&#8217;*I sent you to reap*that for which you did not labor. Others have labored,*and you have entered into their labor.&#8221;

Many Samaritans*from that town believed in him*because of*the woman's testimony, &#8220;He told me all that I ever did.&#8221;*So when the Samaritans came to him, they asked him to stay with them, and he stayed there two days.*And many more believed*because of his word.They said to the woman, &#8220;It is no longer because of what you said that we believe, for we have heard for ourselves,*and we know that this is indeed*the Savior*of the world.&#8221;

After*the two days he departed for Galilee.*(For Jesus himself had testified*that a prophet has no honor in his own hometown.)*So when he came to Galilee, the Galileans welcomed him,*having seen all that he had done in Jerusalem at the feast. For*they too had gone to the feast.

John 4 - Jesus Talks With a Samaritan Woman - Bible Gateway*


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is Jesus words to Jerusalem,  they will not see God again until they accept Jesus as Messiah.


Read your sentence and admit that Zion will be here for eternity. If they don't accept Jesus, God will stay away until they do. Maks sense to moi.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We all only have this much time to accept Jesus as Messiah, the earlier to occur of the end of our lives or Jesus return.

Are you saying Zionists do not physically die?

We read of Zionists who die every day, like Ariel Sharon.

He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah.






Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Jesus words to Jerusalem,  they will not see God again until they accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Read your sentence and admit that Zion will be here for eternity. If they don't accept Jesus, God will stay away until they do. Maks sense to moi.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Understand that under the new covenant, Salvation is individual, there is no universal salvation for peoples or nations.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all only have this much time to accept Jesus as Messiah, the earlier to occur of the end of our lives or Jesus return.
> 
> Are you saying Zionists do not physically die?
> 
> We read of Zionists who die every day, like Ariel Sharon.
> 
> He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Jesus words to Jerusalem,  they will not see God again until they accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Read your sentence and admit that Zion will be here for eternity. If they don't accept Jesus, God will stay away until they do. Maks sense to moi.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah.*

Ummm, Jews don't accept Jesus as their Messiah, in case you didn't know (maybe a small minority do)

Are you saying most Jews are going to hell?


----------



## MJB12741

Worse yet is how she portrays Jesus as being against his own people & supporting terrorist supporters like her.


QUOTE=Roudy;8483602]Jihad Sherri, let me repeat, most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and agree that God, Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.  Your take on Jesus and Christianity is an abomination and an embarrassment to all Christians. 

Nothing you say really matters other than you're a freak placed here to make Palestinian supporters look bad.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all only have this much time to accept Jesus as Messiah, the earlier to occur of the end of our lives or Jesus return.
> 
> Are you saying Zionists do not physically die?
> 
> We read of Zionists who die every day, like Ariel Sharon.
> 
> *He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah*.
> 
> And you have no idea what his relationship with God was you hound of hell.
> 
> 
> And the imp of Satan will call us liars when we accuse her of judging.
> 
> " God judges is what I said."
> 
> Sherri, you fucking liar and imp of Satan.


----------



## Kondor3

We are dealing with a myopic psychotic here, people. She/he/it/they manifest enough symptoms to keep an entire mental health clinic busy for months.


----------



## toastman

One thing I will never understand about Sherri, is why she insists on continuing to make a massive fool out of herself??? 

I just don't get it, and I don't think I ever will...


----------



## Roudy

Hello again, retard. The Zionist Messiah, whether it be Jesus or Mioshaiah of the Old Testament, comes to save Israel and humanity.  The third temple will be rebuilt, and the CHILDREN OF ISRAEL (not Palestine, not Arabs, and not Muslims) will gather to welcome this Messiah.  

As Jesus himself said, the prophecy of the End Times plot does not change  one little bit. 

The only difference between the two faiths is WHO SHOWS UP.

Now keep babbling irrelevant verses. LOL


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Understand that under the new covenant, Salvation is individual, there is no universal salvation for peoples or nations.




only a rude and vulgar idiot insists that HIS PERSONAL RELIGIOUS BELIEFS ARE 
FACT-----when in discussion with a mixed group.     However----VANILLA IS THE 
SUPERIOR ICE CREAM FLAVOR----FOR ALL THE WORLD


----------



## Roudy

They are mentally ill, and they have no self respect. And that's why they worship Islamic terrorists. They get paid for it.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Understand that under the new covenant, Salvation is individual, there is no universal salvation for peoples or nations.


What new covenant?  "We don't need no stinkin' new covenant!"


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all only have this much time to accept Jesus as Messiah, the earlier to occur of the end of our lives or Jesus return.
> 
> Are you saying Zionists do not physically die?
> 
> We read of Zionists who die every day, like Ariel Sharon.
> 
> He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Jesus words to Jerusalem,  they will not see God again until they accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Read your sentence and admit that Zion will be here for eternity. If they don't accept Jesus, God will stay away until they do. Maks sense to moi.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did I say anything about Zionists not physically dying? You better get your head out of your 3d point of contact.


----------



## toastman

Notice how Sherri couldn't answer my question in post #2628


----------



## Bumberclyde

If by Zionist, you mean weenie, then yes.


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Notice how Sherri couldn't answer my question in post #2628


Give her a little time to consult her Ouija board.


----------



## Sally

Kondor3 said:


> We are dealing with a myopic psychotic here, people. She/he/it/they manifest enough symptoms to keep an entire mental health clinic busy for months.



I have to agree with you here, and feel it is sad that there is no good mental health provider in her community to help her.  What a way to spend her life, stuck in her home posting on the Internet around the clock.  Is this a way to live???


----------



## Sally

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all only have this much time to accept Jesus as Messiah, the earlier to occur of the end of our lives or Jesus return.
> 
> Are you saying Zionists do not physically die?
> 
> We read of Zionists who die every day, like Ariel Sharon.
> 
> *He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah*.
> 
> And you have no idea what his relationship with God was you hound of hell.
> 
> 
> And the imp of Satan will call us liars when we accuse her of judging.
> 
> " God judges is what I said."
> 
> Sherri, you fucking liar and imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Mrs. Sherri always speaking about Hell and people burning, she must be a regular visitor down there checking out to see if her friend Mr. Lucifer has everything he needs, like enough coal to keep those furnances going or if he needs a new set of horns.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how Sherri couldn't answer my question in post #2628
> 
> 
> 
> Give her a little time to consult her Ouija board.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem today rejects Christ, we see.
> 
> The people rejecting Christ are not the children of God.
> 
> The physical Jerusalem today is Hagar and slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkum.
Click to expand...


Even the pope has said it was not the jewish people who were responsible for Jesus death.
Jews did not reject jesus.
What happened to Jesus spawned some of his followers to form a new religion, while his brother and others to continue to teach the jewish laws.

To say Jesus was rejected or to blame any group for his death misses the point of his own actions intended on sacrificing himself for all mankind.

The roman empire ended to be replaced by the christian church.  The beast was killed to be replaced by a thousand years of the church.

Shame on people like Sherri and try to seed decent and hatred.  They make a sham of what Jesus tried to teach and do.

Judaism and christianity cannot be separated from Jerusalem of it's history.  Jerusalem cannot reject Jesus.  People might not all see him as a god or son of god, but as a teacher, sage, rabbi, wise man or moral leader he is not rejected.  It is just a matter of perception.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem today rejects Christ, we see.
> 
> The people rejecting Christ are not the children of God.
> 
> The physical Jerusalem today is Hagar and slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the pope has said it was not the jewish people who were responsible for Jesus death.
> Jews did not reject jesus.
> What happened to Jesus spawned some of his followers to form a new religion, while his brother and others to continue to teach the jewish laws.
> 
> To say Jesus was rejected or to blame any group for his death misses the point of his own actions intended on sacrificing himself for all mankind.
> 
> The roman empire ended to be replaced by the christian church.  The beast was killed to be replaced by a thousand years of the church.
> 
> Shame on people like Sherri and try to seed decent and hatred.  They make a sham of what Jesus tried to teach and do.
> 
> Judaism and christianity cannot be separated from Jerusalem of it's history.  Jerusalem cannot reject Jesus.  People might not all see him as a god or son of god, but as a teacher, sage, rabbi, wise man or moral leader he is not rejected.  It is just a matter of perception.
Click to expand...



Leave sherri alone----she NEEDS the deicide myth.     I have mentioned that I grew 
up in   a  WASP town-----by the time I reached high school-----our one high school 
was peculiar for a singular characteristic  -----1/3 catholic,   1/3 protestant,   1/3 jewish---
we HAD LIVELY discussions----then  circa 1964   POPE JOHN  decided  not 
to blame  THE JOOOOOS            some of the kids were INDIGNANT ----interestingly---
mostly the PROTESTANTS ------PROTESTED


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem today rejects Christ, we see.
> 
> The people rejecting Christ are not the children of God.
> 
> The physical Jerusalem today is Hagar and slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the pope has said it was not the jewish people who were responsible for Jesus death.
> Jews did not reject jesus.
> What happened to Jesus spawned some of his followers to form a new religion, while his brother and others to continue to teach the jewish laws.
> 
> To say Jesus was rejected or to blame any group for his death misses the point of his own actions intended on sacrificing himself for all mankind.
> 
> The roman empire ended to be replaced by the christian church.  The beast was killed to be replaced by a thousand years of the church.
> 
> Shame on people like Sherri and try to seed decent and hatred.  They make a sham of what Jesus tried to teach and do.
> 
> Judaism and christianity cannot be separated from Jerusalem of it's history.  Jerusalem cannot reject Jesus.  People might not all see him as a god or son of god, but as a teacher, sage, rabbi, wise man or moral leader he is not rejected.  It is just a matter of perception.
Click to expand...



Well said, whoever Jesus was though, he was definitely without a question a ZIONIST.


----------



## Bloodrock44




----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


>


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
Click to expand...

You trying to give Sherria a stroke?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to give Sherria a stroke?
Click to expand...

God forbid.  She is already suffering enough!


----------



## toastman

She already had one when she read the title: Even Jesus is a Zionist ! "


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> She already had one when she read the title: Even Jesus is a Zionist ! "


Jihad Sherri after reading the title "Even Jesus is Zionist"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words, disbelief in Him is condemnation and eternity in hell.

Can you read English?

Read the words of Jesus Son of God for yourself, Zionist.

Your choice is belief in Jesus and heaven or disbelief in Jesus and hell.


For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway




toastman said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			We all only have this much time to accept Jesus as Messiah, the earlier to occur of the end of our lives or Jesus return.

Are you saying Zionists do not physically die?

We read of Zionists who die every day, like Ariel Sharon.

He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah.






Hossfly said:



			Read your sentence and admit that Zion will be here for eternity. If they don't accept Jesus, God will stay away until they do. Maks sense to moi.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


*He is burning in hell right now because he did not accept Jesus as Messiah.*

Ummm, Jews don't accept Jesus as their Messiah, in case you didn't know (maybe a small minority do)

Are you saying most Jews are going to hell?
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway



You misstate the  Pope.

And Jews killed Jesus, it's written in The Bible.

And Jews did reject Jesus.

READ Jesus words. 






aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem today rejects Christ, we see.
> 
> The people rejecting Christ are not the children of God.
> 
> The physical Jerusalem today is Hagar and slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the pope has said it was not the jewish people who were responsible for Jesus death.
> Jews did not reject jesus.
> What happened to Jesus spawned some of his followers to form a new religion, while his brother and others to continue to teach the jewish laws.
> 
> To say Jesus was rejected or to blame any group for his death misses the point of his own actions intended on sacrificing himself for all mankind.
> 
> The roman empire ended to be replaced by the christian church.  The beast was killed to be replaced by a thousand years of the church.
> 
> Shame on people like Sherri and try to seed decent and hatred.  They make a sham of what Jesus tried to teach and do.
> 
> Judaism and christianity cannot be separated from Jerusalem of it's history.  Jerusalem cannot reject Jesus.  People might not all see him as a god or son of god, but as a teacher, sage, rabbi, wise man or moral leader he is not rejected.  It is just a matter of perception.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.

I have a life and certainly do leave my house.






Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are dealing with a myopic psychotic here, people. She/he/it/they manifest enough symptoms to keep an entire mental health clinic busy for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you here, and feel it is sad that there is no good mental health provider in her community to help her.  What a way to spend her life, stuck in her home posting on the Internet around the clock.  Is this a way to live???
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.
> 
> I have a life and certainly do leave my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are dealing with a myopic psychotic here, people. She/he/it/they manifest enough symptoms to keep an entire mental health clinic busy for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you here, and feel it is sad that there is no good mental health provider in her community to help her.  What a way to spend her life, stuck in her home posting on the Internet around the clock.  Is this a way to live???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Probably can't stand the smell and the clutter, huh.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.
> 
> I have a life and certainly do leave my house.
> 
> What? The church of Satan? Where they teach you to say "fuck you" and call people whores? And condemn people to hell? You do realize people can check you stats and see you post 18-20 hours a day? And 28 straight hours? Leave the house my ass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What nonsense comes from the mouths of Zionists.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.
> 
> I have a life and certainly do leave my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you here, and feel it is sad that there is no good mental health provider in her community to help her.  What a way to spend her life, stuck in her home posting on the Internet around the clock.  Is this a way to live???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably can't stand the smell and the clutter, huh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.
> 
> I have a life and certainly do leave my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you here, and feel it is sad that there is no good mental health provider in her community to help her.  What a way to spend her life, stuck in her home posting on the Internet around the clock.  Is this a way to live???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably can't stand the smell and the clutter, huh.
Click to expand...


Can you see somebody spending 8 hours in church unless they are the pastor's wife and living on the premises?  Someone who posts around the clock certainly doesn't have a life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Sermon tonight was on this Bible verse. 

1 Thessalonians 5

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Day of the Lord

Now concerning*the times and the seasons, brothers,[a]*you have no need to have anything written to you.*For you yourselves are fully aware that*the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night.*While people are saying, There is peace and security, then*sudden destruction will come upon them*as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape.*But you*are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief.*For you are all*children**of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness.*So then*let us not sleep, as others do, but let us*keep awake and*be sober.*For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk,*are drunk at night.*But since we belong to the day, let us be sober,*having put on the breastplate of*faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation.*For God has not destined us for*wrath, but*to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ,*who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him.Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.

1 thessalonians 5 ESV - The Day of the Lord - Now concerning - Bible Gateway







Bloodrock44 said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.

I have a life and certainly do leave my house.

What? The church of Satan? Where they teach you to say "fuck you" and call people whores? And condemn people to hell? You do realize people can check you stats and see you post 18-20 hours a day? And 28 straight hours? Leave the house my ass.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## toastman

Why does Sherri keep posting as if anything she says has any credibility?? Can someone answer this ??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.

Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.




Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.
> 
> I have a life and certainly do leave my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably can't stand the smell and the clutter, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you see somebody spending 8 hours in church unless they are the pastor's wife and living on the premises?  Someone who posts around the clock certainly doesn't have a life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.
> 
> Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably can't stand the smell and the clutter, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see somebody spending 8 hours in church unless they are the pastor's wife and living on the premises?  Someone who posts around the clock certainly doesn't have a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.
> 
> Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see somebody spending 8 hours in church unless they are the pastor's wife and living on the premises?  Someone who posts around the clock certainly doesn't have a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.
Click to expand...


I have had a good Baptist friend for over 50 years, and she has never spent 8 hours in church.  I can imagine what a lie detector test would show when the examiner asked Mrs. Sherri if she was in cburch for 8 hours.  The difference between my friend and Mrs. Sherri is that when my friend sends out Christian cards, on the envelopes she writes God Bless Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As we keep seeing proof there is no Truth in a Zionist, why should I believe a word from the mouth of a Zionist? 



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.
> 
> Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see somebody spending 8 hours in church unless they are the pastor's wife and living on the premises?  Someone who posts around the clock certainly doesn't have a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As we keep seeing proof there is no Truth in a Zionist, why should I believe a word from the mouth of a Zionist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.
> 
> Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Can you give us one good reason why anyone should believe anything you say, especially when the viewers can see you are non compus mentis?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Real Christians call themselves Christians, not Zionists. 

You know nothing about Jesus or Christianity, just that Satanic cult called Zionism.




Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.
> 
> Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had a good Baptist friend for over 50 years, and she has never spent 8 hours in church.  I can imagine what a lie detector test would show when the examiner asked Mrs. Sherri if she was in cburch for 8 hours.  The difference between my friend and Mrs. Sherri is that when my friend sends out Christian cards, on the envelopes she writes God Bless Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The thread topic is Jesus and who Jesus is.

I am the only one here posting His words and Scriptures that address who Jesus is.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we keep seeing proof there is no Truth in a Zionist, why should I believe a word from the mouth of a Zionist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us one good reason why anyone should believe anything you say, especially when the viewers can see you are non compus mentis?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As I keep proving by my posts of verses in  The Christian Gospels and The New Testament  , Jesus is the Son of God and not a Zionist.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Real Christians call themselves Christians, not Zionists.
> 
> You know nothing about Jesus or Christianity, just that Satanic cult called Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in many, many Christian churches although I avoid Baptist churches like a hydrophobia skunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a good Baptist friend for over 50 years, and she has never spent 8 hours in church.  I can imagine what a lie detector test would show when the examiner asked Mrs. Sherri if she was in cburch for 8 hours.  The difference between my friend and Mrs. Sherri is that when my friend sends out Christian cards, on the envelopes she writes God Bless Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My friend happens to have all her marbles unlike you and also happens to be a good Christian unlike you.  She doesn't sit around in her house day and night running around the Internet but does a lot of charity work.  She is even involved with an organization called Pilots for Christ.  With your entire life revolving around bashing the Jews, I doubt if you ever have time for any charity work.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri:



> Can you read English?  Blah blah blah, yada yada yada..."



No I speak Farsi.  Farsi baladi, JENDEH KESAFAT?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The thread title reads Even Jesus is a Zionist.

A Zionist lie not debunked by stories of imaginary friends of Sally, -edit-.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Why does Sherri keep posting as if anything she says has any credibility?? Can someone answer this ??


Sherri gets paid by the post. No post, no Rial$$.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists obviously know not a single thing about Christian churches.
> 
> Likely never even  been inside a Christian Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably can't stand the smell and the clutter, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see somebody spending 8 hours in church unless they are the pastor's wife and living on the premises?  Someone who posts around the clock certainly doesn't have a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And you know this...how?  The voices in your head told you so?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is an English discussion board.

And we see still nothing to prove Jesus was a Zionist from this illiterate Zionist poster. 




Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read English?  Blah blah blah, yada yada yada..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I speak Farsi.  Farsi baladi, JENDEH KESAFAT?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Sherri : 





> Squawk! As we blah blah blah...SQUAWK...why should I believe a word from the mouth of a Zionist? Squawk!



Because Zionists are more trustworthy than IslamoNazi worshipping unhinged lunatics like Jihad Sherri?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is an English discussion board.
> 
> And we see still nothing to prove Jesus was a Zionist from this illiterate Zionist poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read English?  Blah blah blah, yada yada yada..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I speak Farsi.  Farsi baladi, JENDEH KESAFAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nooooo, other than a thousand posts you got humiliated proving Jesus was Zionist.  That would be it. 

At least your sidekick Sharmoota got humiliated a few times, and decided to leave.  But you, no. You are so stupid you keep coming back for more, thinking you're  actually winning "points".   Ha ha ha OMG what a fucking freak. 

Is that what they call you? JENDEH?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand that under the new covenant, Salvation is individual, there is no universal salvation for peoples or nations.
> 
> 
> 
> What new covenant?  "We don't need no stinkin' new covenant!"
Click to expand...

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=-lj056ao6GE]Blazing Saddles - We dont need no stinking badges.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand that under the new covenant, Salvation is individual, there is no universal salvation for peoples or nations.
> 
> 
> 
> What new covenant?  "We don't need no stinkin' new covenant!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=-lj056ao6GE]Blazing Saddles - We dont need no stinking badges.. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



The  "new covenant"  means different things to different people------It has been so interpreted ----that it has glavanized the genocide of hundreds of millions since the idea 
took hold approximately  300 AD         Millions of american indians were murdered 
as a result of the  "new covenant"      In fact the "new covenant" as intepreted by 
sow   Queen Isabella----and her boy toy---Hernan Cortez   caused the destruction of 
the Aztecs of  south america ----and---of course---the confiscation of their gold in the 
name of the FILTH  of the  ----unholy roman empire

There is a poster on this board who is a TRUE DAUGHTER of the  genocidal "new 
covenant"-------as was Magda Goebbels


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an English discussion board.
> 
> And we see still nothing to prove Jesus was a Zionist from this illiterate Zionist poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> No I speak Farsi.  Farsi baladi, JENDEH KESAFAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo, other than a thousand posts you got humiliated proving Jesus was Zionist.  That would be it.
> 
> At least your sidekick Sharmoota got humiliated a few times, and decided to leave.  But you, no. You are so stupid you keep coming back for more, thinking you're  actually winning "points".   Ha ha ha OMG what a fucking freak.
> 
> Is that what they call you? JENDEH?
Click to expand...


I was not humiliated.. Your language should humiliate YOU.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In the entire Christian Bible, nowhere is it written that Jesus is a Zionist.

And over and over, Jesus says in His very own words who He is, the Son of God.

Ignorance is not a virtue. 

Foolishness is not a virtue. 

Yet, you continue on the path of ignorance and foolishness.

Well, just keep on, Zionist boy, that path shall take you straight to hell.








Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an English discussion board.
> 
> And we see still nothing to prove Jesus was a Zionist from this illiterate Zionist poster.
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooo, other than a thousand posts you got humiliated proving Jesus was Zionist.  That would be it.
> 
> At least your sidekick Sharmoota got humiliated a few times, and decided to leave.  But you, no. You are so stupid you keep coming back for more, thinking you're  actually winning "points".   Ha ha ha OMG what a fucking freak.
> 
> Is that what they call you? JENDEH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not humiliated.. Your language should humiliate YOU.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is One Gospel, one covenant that saves. 

It is addressed in The New Testament. 

Galatians 1

English Standard Version (ESV)
Greeting

Paul, an*apostlenot from men nor through man, but*through Jesus Christ and God the Father,*who raised him from the dead*and all*the brothers[a]*who are with me,

To*the churches of Galatia:

Grace to you and peace*from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ,*who gave himself for our sins to deliver us from the presentevil age, according to the will of*our God and Father,*to whom be the glory forever and ever. Amen.

No Other Gospel

I am astonished that you are*so quickly deserting*him who called you in the grace of Christ and are turning to*a different gospel*not that there is another one, but*there are some who trouble you and want to distort the gospel of Christ.*But even if we or*an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you,let him be accursed.*As we have said before, so now I say again: If anyone is preaching to you a gospel contrary to the one you received,let him be accursed.

Galatians1 ESV - Greeting - Paul, an apostle?not from - Bible Gateway





irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What new covenant?  "We don't need no stinkin' new covenant!"
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=-lj056ao6GE]Blazing Saddles - We dont need no stinking badges.. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The  "new covenant"  means different things to different people------It has been so interpreted ----that it has glavanized the genocide of hundreds of millions since the idea
> took hold approximately  300 AD         Millions of american indians were murdered
> as a result of the  "new covenant"      In fact the "new covenant" as intepreted by
> sow   Queen Isabella----and her boy toy---Hernan Cortez   caused the destruction of
> the Aztecs of  south america ----and---of course---the confiscation of their gold in the
> name of the FILTH  of the  ----unholy roman empire
> 
> There is a poster on this board who is a TRUE DAUGHTER of the  genocidal "new
> covenant"-------as was Magda Goebbels
Click to expand...


----------



## Snouter

According to the New Testament Jesus hated the Jews.  It related to the fact he was not from the House of David and did not provide any means to overthrow the Romans.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.

But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land. 

Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.

In 2000 years, nothing has changed. 

The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.


----------



## Shaarona

(The Moslem-Christian Association was formed in 1918, with headquarters in Jaffa, to fight the policy of the Zionist Commission.)

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## Kondor3

Personal opinion:

I believe that if Jesus of Nazareth had lived in modern times, that he would have been a Zionist.

I base this upon an elementary definition of Zionism: a collective effort to re-establish a Jewish Homeland on the lands formerly occupied by the Jewish kingdoms of antiquity.

I base this upon Jesus' obvious love for his people, as witnessed by his ministry amongst them and respect for Jewish law and prophecy and tradition.

Mind you, it's entirely possible that Jesus would object strenuously to some of the tactics used by Israel, but he would probably have sided with the Zionists until blood started to flow, at which point he might have broken away from the Zionist movement.

With them in early years and early decades, apart from them later, or so it strikes me.

So, yeah, it sounds believeable that Jesus might have been an _early_-days Zionist, had he lived in the modern era.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus lived 20 centuries ago.

Zionism was founded 1 century ago.


"In his new book,*The Controversy of Zion: Jewish Nationalism, the Jewish State, and the Unresolved Jewish Dilemma,*(Addison-Wesley,*1996) Geoffrey Wheatcroft, an*Atlantic*contributor, marks Zionism's anniversary by examining the intellectual traditions, people, and events that have led to today's Israel. The book, the winner of a National Jewish Book Award, begins with Zionism's genesis in nineteenth-century Europe, when Theodor Herzl argued that the Jews of the Diaspora would never be able to assimilate fully and that therefore the creation of a Jewish state was the only way to solve the "Jewish Question." Wheatcroft follows the story of Zionism until 1995, when the assassination of Yitzhak Rabin made appallingly manifest the divisive conflicts plaguing the nation that was supposed to be a source of healing and pride."

Books & Authors - 96.11


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Snouter said:


> According to the New Testament Jesus hated the Jews.  It related to the fact he was not from the House of David and did not provide any means to overthrow the Romans.



Wasn't the messiah supposed to come from the House of David?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If Jesus lived as a man today, He would say the exact same things He said then now, believe I am the Son of God or stand condemned .

He is not and never was a Zionist. 

Why would His gospel change?

The gospel of the Kingdom is eternal.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Yes and He did.

Jesus fulfilled all promises of The New Testament.

It's out with the old and in with the new. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New Testament Jesus hated the Jews.  It related to the fact he was not from the House of David and did not provide any means to overthrow the Romans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the messiah supposed to come from the House of David?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus message to Jews then and now, there is no mystery here.

JESUS words are clear.

The problem is Zionists don't listen and heed and believe what Jesus says.




Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.


Matthew 23 ESV - Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees - Bible Gateway





Kondor3 said:


> Personal opinion:
> 
> I believe that if Jesus of Nazareth had lived in modern times, that he would have been a Zionist.
> 
> I base this upon an elementary definition of Zionism: a collective effort to re-establish a Jewish Homeland on the lands formerly occupied by the Jewish kingdoms of antiquity.
> 
> I base this upon Jesus' obvious love for his people, as witnessed by his ministry amongst them and respect for Jewish law and prophecy and tradition.
> 
> Mind you, it's entirely possible that Jesus would object strenuously to some of the tactics used by Israel, but he would probably have sided with the Zionists until blood started to flow, at which point he might have broken away from the Zionist movement.
> 
> With them in early years and early decades, apart from them later, or so it strikes me.
> 
> So, yeah, it sounds believeable that Jesus might have been an _early_-days Zionist, had he lived in the modern era.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Then you need to have it out with Snouter's post number 2683.  Debate with him as to why he is incorrect and why someone thanked him.  Give us all a break.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yes and He did.
> 
> Jesus fulfilled all promises of The New Testament.
> 
> It's out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New Testament Jesus hated the Jews.  It related to the fact he was not from the House of David and did not provide any means to overthrow the Romans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the messiah supposed to come from the House of David?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My responses are to the Zionist lie that appears in this thread title. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Then you need to have it out with Snouter's post number 2683.  Debate with him as to why he is incorrect and why someone thanked him.  Give us all a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and He did.
> 
> Jesus fulfilled all promises of The New Testament.
> 
> It's out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the messiah supposed to come from the House of David?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus lived as a man today, He would say the exact same things He said then now, believe I am the Son of God or stand condemned .
> 
> He is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Why would His gospel change?
> 
> The gospel of the Kingdom is eternal.


Jesus was a mortal man.

Many also believe that he was a vessel containing an earthly manifestation of God.

Had the mortal man in Jesus lived in modern times, and had he been brought up to speed on 2000 years of misery for his people, and had he come into the knowledge that they had held themselves together as a people and as a belief system for 2000 years, and especially had he been informed of the scope and brutality of the Holocaust of the 20th, who knows what he might have said or felt?

I do not presume to speak for God nor to know the mind of God, as manifested either by the Father or by any earthly manifestation of the Divine Spirit.

The Gospels certainly contain what little was preserved of the words and teachings of Jesus but they are imperfect recordings, made from memory many years after the death of Jesus, by aging men, and dictated to scribes, and subject to much editing and translation and re-stranslation and consolidation and additions and deletions and shifts in chronology and focus during the early centuries that The Church existed.

The Gospels may be reliably utilized to portray those aspects of Early Christian Teachings that survived all those centuries of editing and re-translation, but they cannot be utilized by any sane person to absolutely portray just how Jesus of Nazareth would react if he were living as a modern man.

It seems safe to accord to him an early backing of the Zionist movement in modern times, but it also seems safe to accord to him a distancing of self from the Zionist movement as it became clear that blood was going to flow - given his loving, peaceful, reconciling nature.

I do not presume to know the mind of God.

And would not dare say that I know how this Son would react in modern times.

I do not presume to know the mind of God.

And think it great shame and disgrace to pretend otherwise.

I do not presume to know the mind of God.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> Personal opinion:
> 
> I believe that if Jesus of Nazareth had lived in modern times, that he would have been a Zionist.
> 
> I base this upon an elementary definition of Zionism: a collective effort to re-establish a Jewish Homeland on the lands formerly occupied by the Jewish kingdoms of antiquity.
> 
> I base this upon Jesus' obvious love for his people, as witnessed by his ministry amongst them and respect for Jewish law and prophecy and tradition.
> 
> Mind you, it's entirely possible that Jesus would object strenuously to some of the tactics used by Israel, but he would probably have sided with the Zionists until blood started to flow, at which point he might have broken away from the Zionist movement.
> 
> With them in early years and early decades, apart from them later, or so it strikes me.
> 
> So, yeah, it sounds believeable that Jesus might have been an _early_-days Zionist, had he lived in the modern era.


You can't be anymore wrong and you have no clue as to what Christ was about.  HE didn't consider jews to be "HIS" people;  ALL people, were HIS people.

In fact, HIS message, is opposite of what you support.

You support narcissism, selfishness, conquest and to the victor go the spoils.

What Jesus supported, could be best shown in the story of the _*"two rooms"*_, when a man asked Jesus _"what hell was like?"_  HE took him into the first room, where there was a bunch of people sitting around a big pot of stew and were  just in misery and despair.  They had these long spoons that could reach the pot, but they were too long to reach their mouth.  They were all starving and in agony.  And Jesus told the man, _"This is what hell is like."_

Then the man asked, _"what is Heaven like?" _So Jesus took him into the second room, which had the same amount of people sitting around a big pot of stew, with the same long spoons the first room had.  However, these people were having the time of their lives.  They were all laughing and joking and partying....then Jesus turned to the man and said, _"This is what Heaven is like."_

Now if you think you know what Christ was about, what was the difference in the two rooms?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We have no need to guess about Jesus words to people 2000 years ago or people today.

His words are preserved in The Gospels.

Then and now, every person has a choice to make, to believe these words and believe in Jesus or continue in disbelief and stand condemned. 


John 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

You Must Be Born Again

Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway





Kondor3 said:



Personal opinion:

I believe that if Jesus of Nazareth had lived in modern times, that he would have been a Zionist.

I base this upon an elementary definition of Zionism: a collective effort to re-establish a Jewish Homeland on the lands formerly occupied by the Jewish kingdoms of antiquity.

I base this upon Jesus' obvious love for his people, as witnessed by his ministry amongst them and respect for Jewish law and prophecy and tradition.

Mind you, it's entirely possible that Jesus would object strenuously to some of the tactics used by Israel, but he would probably have sided with the Zionists until blood started to flow, at which point he might have broken away from the Zionist movement.

With them in early years and early decades, apart from them later, or so it strikes me.

So, yeah, it sounds believeable that Jesus might have been an early-days Zionist, had he lived in the modern era.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## MHunterB

LMAO @ ignorant Billy-Boy!    That story isn't a "Parable":   it's a Midrash.

As detailed in this sermon from an Episcopal cleric:  http://www.stjohns-hingham.org/storage/sermons/Sermon September 30 2013.pdf


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

But if the messiah was due to be born from the House of David and Snouter disputes Jesus was from the House of David, do you not think it right to prove he is wrong?  Isn't that an important point to dispute in this debate?



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My responses are to the Zionist lie that appears in this thread title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to have it out with Snouter's post number 2683.  Debate with him as to why he is incorrect and why someone thanked him.  Give us all a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and He did.
> 
> Jesus fulfilled all promises of The New Testament.
> 
> It's out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I expect the Holocaust, if not  God's punishment for continuing disbelief in Jesus of Jews, is God allowing it to happen because of Jews continuing disbelief in Jesus. 

It is Jesus who speaks to Jerusalem and says you will not see my face until you accept me as Lord, in Matthew 23.

As a believer in Jesus, it seems rather obvious to me the fact the Holocaust happened , has something to do with Jews outright rejection of Jesus as God that has been ongoing now for 2000 years. 

Continuing disbelief in Jesus has consequences.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It has nothing to do with the land stealing and ethnic cleansing and baby killing Ideology founded in  the 1890s called Zionism.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> But if the messiah was due to be born from the House of David and Snouter disputes Jesus was from the House of David, do you not think it right to prove he is wrong?  Isn't that an important point to dispute in this debate?
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My responses are to the Zionist lie that appears in this thread title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to have it out with Snouter's post number 2683.  Debate with him as to why he is incorrect and why someone thanked him.  Give us all a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

So Sherri, you will not dispute Snouter's claim, but prefer to skirt the subject and carry on pissing on Jews.  No surprise there of course.  You are as predictable as they come.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> LMAO @ ignorant Billy-Boy!    That story isn't a "Parable":   it's a Midrash.
> 
> As detailed in this sermon from an Episcopal cleric:  http://www.stjohns-hingham.org/storage/sermons/Sermon September 30 2013.pdf


I didn't call it either.

Nice strawman, though.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What Zionist nonsense you spew, I have been in Church over 8 hours today.
> 
> I have a life and certainly do leave my house.
> 
> Right. You posted until midnight. You began posting at 4 AM your time. You will post nonstop for another 20 hours and think it's normal to post 20 hours a day 7 days a week. If you leave your house then you take your Big Lots PC with you so you can post your Jew hate 20 hours a day. BTW Good morning 1st shift Satanic Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Genealogy of Jesus Christ

The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ,*the son of David,*the son of Abraham.

Abraham was the father of Isaac, and*Isaac the father of Jacob, andJacob the father of Judah and his brothers,*and*Judah the father of Perez and Zerah by Tamar, and Perez the father of Hezron, and Hezron the father of Ram,[a]*and Ram the father of Amminadab, and Amminadab the father of Nahshon, and Nahshon the father of Salmon,*and Salmon the father of Boaz by*Rahab, and Boaz the father of Obed by Ruth, and Obed the father of Jesse,*and*Jesse the father of David the king.

And*David was the father of Solomon by*the wife of Uriah,*andSolomon the father of Rehoboam, and Rehoboam the father of Abijah, and Abijah the father of Asaph,**and Asaph the father of Jehoshaphat, and Jehoshaphat the father of Joram,*and Joram the father of Uzziah,*and Uzziah the father of Jotham, and Jotham the father of Ahaz, and Ahaz the father of Hezekiah,*and Hezekiah the father of Manasseh, and Manasseh the father of Amos,[c]*and Amos the father of Josiah,*and*Josiah the father of*Jechoniah and his brothers, at the time of the deportation to Babylon.

And after the deportation to Babylon:*Jechoniah was the father ofShealtiel,[d]*and*Shealtiel the father of Zerubbabel,*and Zerubbabel the father of Abiud, and Abiud the father of Eliakim, and Eliakim the father of Azor,*and Azor the father of Zadok, and Zadok the father of Achim, and Achim the father of Eliud,*and Eliud the father of Eleazar, and Eleazar the father of Matthan, and Matthan the father of Jacob,*and Jacob the father of*Joseph the husband of Mary, of whom Jesus was born, who is called Christ.

So all the generations from Abraham to David were fourteen generations, and from David to the deportation to Babylon fourteen generations, and from the deportation to Babylon to*the Christ fourteen generations.

The Birth of Jesus Christ

Now the birth of*Jesus Christ[e]*took place in this way.

Matthew 1 - The Genealogy of Jesus the Messiah - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:



			So Sherri, you will not dispute Snouter's claim, but prefer to skirt the subject and carry on pissing on Jews.  No surprise there of course.  You are as predictable as they come.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## MHunterB

Billo_Really said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO @ ignorant Billy-Boy!    That story isn't a "Parable":   it's a Midrash.
> 
> As detailed in this sermon from an Episcopal cleric:  http://www.stjohns-hingham.org/storage/sermons/Sermon September 30 2013.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call it either.
> 
> Nice strawman, though.
Click to expand...


LOL - No, you just claimed it illustrated a lesson taught by Jesus *as opposed to* what you imagined Judaism teaches.  Which was dead wrong.  

It's hardly a 'strawman' when the facts contradict your ignorance : ))   In your attempt to illustrate what you supposed was a *difference* you appeared to prove a commonality instead.

Is it really a commonality?  That's why I gave you the source link:  usually content in a sermon has been well-researched, particularly if it touches upon theology.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal opinion:
> 
> I believe that if Jesus of Nazareth had lived in modern times, that he would have been a Zionist.
> 
> I base this upon an elementary definition of Zionism: a collective effort to re-establish a Jewish Homeland on the lands formerly occupied by the Jewish kingdoms of antiquity.
> 
> I base this upon Jesus' obvious love for his people, as witnessed by his ministry amongst them and respect for Jewish law and prophecy and tradition.
> 
> Mind you, it's entirely possible that Jesus would object strenuously to some of the tactics used by Israel, but he would probably have sided with the Zionists until blood started to flow, at which point he might have broken away from the Zionist movement.
> 
> With them in early years and early decades, apart from them later, or so it strikes me.
> 
> So, yeah, it sounds believeable that Jesus might have been an _early_-days Zionist, had he lived in the modern era.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be anymore wrong and you have no clue as to what Christ was about.  HE didn't consider jews to be "HIS" people;  ALL people, were HIS people.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. The Jews were his people. His ministry focused upon his own people. It was only at the end - prior to his disappearance - that Jesus tasked his surviving disciples to go out into the world and to preach his message amongst the Gentiles.



> "..._In fact, HIS message, is opposite of what you support_..."


With respect to what I want for the State of Israel - there is truth in what you say. Fortunately for me, I"ve never claimed to be a particularly good Christian and any judgment on my soul will be between me and my God; not according to your guidelines.



> "..._You support narcissism, selfishness conquest and to the victor go the spoils_..."


I don't know about narcissim and selfishness, but I do, indeed, support Israel's re-conquest of its spiritual homeland, and have adopted a to-the-victor-go-the-spoils mindset with respect to Israeli territorial gains.



> "..._What Jesus supported_..."


I do not presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In The New Testament, the people Jesus calls His people are those who believe in Him.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Jesus lived as a man today, He would say the exact same things He said then now, believe I am the Son of God or stand condemned...


I would not presume nor pretend to know the Mind of God... for shame.



> "..._He is not and never was a Zionist_..."


Had he lived in the early decades of the Zionist era, it seems reasonable to speculate that he would have supported the concept of a return to the Holy Land, although it seems equally reasonable to speculate that he not have approved of many of the methods that eventually came to be used by the Zionist movement and its successors.



> "..._Why would His gospel change?_..."



1. we would be certain that we were getting his words, not those of others

2. we would be getting his teachings without the accretions piled on top of it over the centuries

3. different times call for different approaches to life and society and even the attaining of paradise



> "..._The gospel of the Kingdom is eternal._"



Like all Sacred Texts, the Gospels have certainly locked-out changes; after the various repeaters and translators and editors and early Church Councils and Fathers got finished with them.

It is modern-day interpretation which keeps the Gospels alive and functional.

Without an ability to apply these religious precepts to any given Age of Man, then Men would not continue to find the Gospels relevant.

The Gospels only remain relevant so long as they can be related to any given Age of Man.

And such Jesus-was-a-Zionist' speculation is just that - an attempt by partisans (of which I'm one) to speculate on whether Jesus would have approved of the concept, if not the tactics by which the goal is accomplished.

Such speculation requires personal effort and personal reflection and imagination and thinking outside the box. It is not a comfortable or efficient plane of existence for the dogmatic, nor those given-over to (a) un-thinking and robotic cut-and-paste of passages and (b) a simple, child-like and petulant insistence that her interpretation is the only valid interpretation.

It is such a mindless, dogmatic mindset that makes possible religious wars in every age.

I cannot think of any better way to keep the Gospels alive than to speculate upon what those Ancients would have thought of the modern world and its goings-on.

But that does not mean that I presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus here speaks of the people God the Father has given Him who He Prays for, His disciples and believers (present and future believers in Him).

No prayers for Jews who do not or will not later believe in Him.

They are not His people.

And that is the people He speaks to in Matthew 23, except I will clarify that as long as any person has life in them there remains an opportunity for them to turn to Jesus and believe in Him. An example is the Apostle Paul, when Jesus spoke the words in Matthew 23 the Apostle Paul was a Pharisee who rejected Jesus as Messiah, known them as the Pharisee Saul. Jesus came to Saul in a spiritual encounter and the Pharisee  Saul was transformed into the Apostle Paul. 

John 17

New International Version (NIV)

Jesus Prays to Be Glorified

After Jesus said this, he looked toward heaven*and prayed:

&#8220;Father, the hour has come.*Glorify your Son, that your Son may glorify you.*For you granted him authority over all people*that he might give eternal life*to all those you have given him.*Now this is eternal life: that they know you,*the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom you have sent.*I have brought you glory*on earth by finishing the work you gave me to do.*And now, Father, glorify me*in your presence with the glory I had with you*before the world began.

Jesus Prays for His Disciples

&#8220;I have revealed you[a]*to those whom you gave me*out of the world. They were yours; you gave them to me and they have obeyed your word.*Now they know that everything you have given me comes from you.*For I gave them the words you gave me*and they accepted them. They knew with certainty that I came from you,*and they believed that you sent me.*I pray for them.*I am not praying for the world, but for those you have given me,*for they are yours.*All I have is yours, and all you have is mine.*And glory has come to me through them.*I will remain in the world no longer, but they are still in the world,*and I am coming to you.*Holy Father, protect them by the power of**your name, the name you gave me, so that they may be one*as we are one.*While I was with them, I protected them and kept them safe by[c]*that name you gave me. None has been lostexcept the one doomed to destruction*so that Scripture would be fulfilled.

&#8220;I am coming to you now,*but I say these things while I am still in the world, so that they may have the full measure of my joy*within them.*I have given them your word and the world has hated them,for they are not of the world any more than I am of the world.*My prayer is not that you take them out of the world but that you protect them from the evil one.*They are not of the world, even as I am not of it.*Sanctify them by[d]*the truth; your word is truth.*As you sent me into the world,*I have sent them into the world.*For them I sanctify myself, that they too may be truly sanctified.

Jesus Prays for All Believers

&#8220;My prayer is not for them alone. I pray also for those who will believe in me through their message,*that all of them may be one,Father, just as you are in me and I am in you.*May they also be in us so that the world may believe that you have sent me.*I have given them the glory that you gave me,*that they may be one as we are one&#8212;*I in them and you in me&#8212;so that they may be brought to complete unity. Then the world will know that you sent me*and have loved them*even as you have loved me.

&#8220;Father, I want those you have given me*to be with me where I am,and to see my glory,*the glory you have given me because you loved me before the creation of the world.

&#8220;Righteous Father, though the world does not know you,*I know you, and they know that you have sent me.*I have made you[e]*known to them,*and will continue to make you known in order that the love you have for me may be in them*and that I myself may be in them.&#8221;


John 17 NIV - Jesus Prays to Be Glorified - After - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Story of the Salvation of the Pharisee Saul


Acts 9

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Conversion of Saul

But Saul,*still*breathing threats and murder against the disciples of the Lord, went to*the high priest*and asked him for letters*to the synagogues at Damascus, so that if he found any belonging to*the Way, men or women, he might bring them bound to Jerusalem.*Now as he went on his way, he approached Damascus, and suddenly a light from heaven shone around him.*And falling to the ground he heard a voice saying to him,*&#8220;Saul, Saul, why are you persecuting*me?&#8221;And he said, &#8220;Who are you, Lord?&#8221; And he said,*&#8220;I am Jesus,*whom you are persecuting.*But*rise and enter the city, and you will be told*what you are to do.&#8221;*The men who were traveling with him stood speechless,*hearing the voice but seeing no one.*Saul rose from the ground, and although his eyes were opened,*he saw nothing. So they led him by the hand and brought him into Damascus.*And for three days he was without sight, and neither ate nor drank.

Now there was a disciple at Damascus named*Ananias. The Lord said to him in a vision,*&#8220;Ananias.&#8221;*And he said,*&#8220;Here I am, Lord.&#8221;*And the Lord said to him,*&#8220;Rise and go to the street called Straight, and at the house of Judas look for a man*of Tarsus named Saul, for behold, he is praying,*and he has seen in a vision a man named Ananias come in and*lay his hands on him so that he might regain his sight.&#8221;*But Ananias answered, &#8220;Lord, I have heard from many about this man,how much evil he has done to*your*saints at Jerusalem.*And here he has authority from*the chief priests to bind all who*call on your name.&#8221;But the Lord said to him,*&#8220;Go, for*he is a chosen instrument of mine to carry my name*before the Gentiles and*kings and the children of Israel.*For*I will show him how much*he must suffer*for the sake of my name.&#8221;*So*Ananias departed and entered the house. And*laying his hands on him he said, &#8220;Brother Saul, the Lord Jesus who appeared to you on the road by which you came has sent me so that you may regain your sight and*be filled with the Holy Spirit.&#8221;*And immediately something like scales fell from his eyes, and*he regained his sight. Then*he rose and was baptized;*and*taking food, he was strengthened.


Proclaims Jesus in Synagogues

For*some days he was with the disciples at Damascus.*And immediately he proclaimed Jesus in the synagogues, saying,*&#8220;He is the Son of God.&#8221;*And all who heard him were amazed and said, &#8220;Is not this the man who*made havoc*in Jerusalem of those who called upon this name? And has he not come here for this purpose, to bring them bound before the chief priests?&#8221;*But Saul*increased all the more in strength, and*confounded the Jews who lived in Damascus by provingthat Jesus was the Christ.


Acts 9 - Saul?s Conversion - Meanwhile, Saul - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Paul, The Apostle

From "Crazed Destoyer of Christians" to Committed Christian Leader

Why did Paul Change?

Saul of Tarsus, terrorist, Christian, Pharisee


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You obviously reject the words of Jesus and the Christian Gospels.

I will Pray for you that you do not continue in your disbelief, God loves each of us and desires nothing more than us to accept Jesus as His Son and our Lord and Savior. 

I pity anyone who does not know Jesus, it's their loss more than anything else, it's not God who needs them, it is us who needs God. 





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus lived as a man today, He would say the exact same things He said then now, believe I am the Son of God or stand condemned...
> 
> 
> 
> I would not presume nor pretend to know the Mind of God... for shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._He is not and never was a Zionist_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he lived in the early decades of the Zionist era, it seems reasonable to speculate that he would have supported the concept of a return to the Holy Land, although it seems equally reasonable to speculate that he not have approved of many of the methods that eventually came to be used by the Zionist movement and its successors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Why would His gospel change?_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. we would be certain that we were getting his words, not those of others
> 
> 2. we would be getting his teachings without the accretions piled on top of it over the centuries
> 
> 3. different times call for different approaches to life and society and even the attaining of paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._The gospel of the Kingdom is eternal._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like all Sacred Texts, the Gospels have certainly locked-out changes; after the various repeaters and translators and editors and early Church Councils and Fathers got finished with them.
> 
> It is modern-day interpretation which keeps the Gospels alive and functional.
> 
> Without an ability to apply these religious precepts to any given Age of Man, then Men would not continue to find the Gospels relevant.
> 
> The Gospels only remain relevant so long as they can be related to any given Age of Man.
> 
> And such Jesus-was-a-Zionist' speculation is just that - an attempt by partisans (of which I'm one) to speculate on whether Jesus would have approved of the concept, if not the tactics by which the goal is accomplished.
> 
> Such speculation requires personal effort and personal reflection and imagination and thinking outside the box. It is not a comfortable or efficient plane of existence for the dogmatic, nor those given-over to (a) un-thinking and robotic cut-and-paste of passages and (b) a simple, child-like and petulant insistence that her interpretation is the only valid interpretation.
> 
> It is such a mindless, dogmatic mindset that makes possible religious wars in every age.
> 
> I cannot think of any better way to keep the Gospels alive than to speculate upon what those Ancients would have thought of the modern world and its goings-on.
> 
> But that does not mean that I presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus and His words dissolve hate.

God is love.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus and His words dissolve hate.
> 
> God is love.



Pity you think more of Jesus than you do of G-d.  

You ought to remember the first commandment.  That is paramount.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have always believed the thorn the Apostle Paul carried in his side he spoke of as  living with was  knowing most of his Jewish people rejected Jesus as Messiah.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus lived as a man today, He would say the exact same things He said then now, believe I am the Son of God or stand condemned .
> 
> He is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Why would His gospel change?
> 
> The gospel of the Kingdom is eternal.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a mortal man.
> 
> Many also believe that he was a vessel containing an earthly manifestation of God.
> 
> Had the mortal man in Jesus lived in modern times, and had he been brought up to speed on 2000 years of misery for his people, and had he come into the knowledge that they had held themselves together as a people and as a belief system for 2000 years, and especially had he been informed of the scope and brutality of the Holocaust of the 20th, who knows what he might have said or felt?
> 
> I do not presume to speak for God nor to know the mind of God, as manifested either by the Father or by any earthly manifestation of the Divine Spirit.
> 
> The Gospels certainly contain what little was preserved of the words and teachings of Jesus but they are imperfect recordings, made from memory many years after the death of Jesus, by aging men, and dictated to scribes, and subject to much editing and translation and re-stranslation and consolidation and additions and deletions and shifts in chronology and focus during the early centuries that The Church existed.
> 
> The Gospels may be reliably utilized to portray those aspects of Early Christian Teachings that survived all those centuries of editing and re-translation, but they cannot be utilized by any sane person to absolutely portray just how Jesus of Nazareth would react if he were living as a modern man.
> 
> It seems safe to accord to him an early backing of the Zionist movement in modern times, but it also seems safe to accord to him a distancing of self from the Zionist movement as it became clear that blood was going to flow - given his loving, peaceful, reconciling nature.
> 
> I do not presume to know the mind of God.
> 
> And would not dare say that I know how this Son would react in modern times.
> 
> I do not presume to know the mind of God.
> 
> And think it great shame and disgrace to pretend otherwise.
> 
> I do not presume to know the mind of God.
Click to expand...



you do not need to know----sherri is here to tell you----based on writings she 
does not understand and hatreds she has harbored all of her life


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri is really screwy.  She actually claims "Jesus is not a Zionist & never was."  So you see folks, throughout the Gospels of the New Testament Jesus preached to move the Jews out of their Jewish homeland.  Bet you Zionists didn't know that, huh?


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri is really screwy.  She actually claims "Jesus is not a Zionist & never was."  So you see folks, throughout the Gospels of the New Testament Jesus preached to move the Jews out of their Jewish homeland.  Bet you Zionists didn't know that, huh?



considering where and when he lived----the religion he practiced and the society of friends 
with whom he socialized   IT IS VERY REMARKABLE that he kept his opposition to 
zionism   'UNDER-WRAPS"       According to  the writers of the  "new"  testament----he 
never mentioned it.     Sherri seems to want to present Jesus as the biggest 
FRAUD in history


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They were kicked out of Jerusalem in 70AD and Jesus foretells it, a consequence of rejecting Jesus as Messiah. 

And Jesus tells His disciples go into the world and share the good news .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Alfred Edersheim writes of Matthew 23, in The Life And Times of Jesus the Messiah that these words Jesus spoke to the Pharisees and scribes was the Farewell and the parting of Israel Messiah from Israel and it's Temple.

I think he has it right.

We are seeing in the life and death of Jesus through the days of the early Christians a transition from an old covenant to a new covenant.

Jesus has said farewell and departed from Israel and it's Temple.

Yet, he writes a promise of a coming again, and the picture of a people restored. But the condition is a belief in Jesus, the condition is a believing people. 

And that is the Salvation that Jesus death on the cross , dying for the sin of all, ushers in.

 That work was not complete until Jesus crucifixion and resurrection and return to Heaven to sit on the right hand of God the Father. 

Israel becomes the  Church, a Spiritual Israel of God that the Apostle Paul later writes about, Salvation for Jew and Gentile who believe in Jesus


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Alfred Edersheim writes of Matthew 23, in The Life And Times of Jesus the Messiah that these words Jesus spoke to the Pharisees and scribes was the Farewell and the parting of Israel Messiah from Israel and it's Temple.
> 
> I think he has it right.
> 
> We are seeing in the life and death of Jesus through the days of the early Christians a transition from an old covenant to a new covenant.
> 
> Jesus has said farewell and departed from Israel and it's Temple.
> 
> Yet, he writes a promise of a coming again, and the picture of a people restored. But the condition is a belief in Jesus, the condition is a believing people.
> 
> And that is the Salvation that Jesus death on the cross , dying for the sin of all, ushers in.
> 
> That work was not complete until Jesus crucifixion and resurrection and return to Heaven to sit on the right hand of God the Father.
> 
> Israel becomes the  Church.




A very smart person once said---"be careful of that which you write---people 
tend to believe that which is WRITTEN"        In this sentence>>>>

        " Yet, he writes a promise of a coming again, and the 
         picture of a people restored. But the condition is a belief 
          in Jesus, the condition is a believing people."


    an intellectually honest person would replace the second word   
      "he" ----with either   "matthew"    or "the writer of the book  
       of matthew"     A careless reader would EASILY imagine that 
       the person  "JESUS"  wrote or expressed these ideas.

   Interestingly enough----the book of matthew was written in Greek.
   I wonder what the word   "CHURCH"  is in greek.   "the church"---
   usually refers to the catholic church and its FORMAL HIERARCHY ---
   and its dictate on Doctrine.     Words are very imporant which is why 
   real lawyers use them carefully.   Whole legal arguements center around 
   WORDS 

   Sscholars seem to believe that the book of matthew was written---
   something like the year  90 AD  by an unknown author.   
   Matthew itself is a hebrew name


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an English discussion board.
> 
> And we see still nothing to prove Jesus was a Zionist from this illiterate Zionist poster.
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooo, other than a thousand posts you got humiliated proving Jesus was Zionist.  That would be it.
> 
> At least your sidekick Sharmoota got humiliated a few times, and decided to leave.  But you, no. You are so stupid you keep coming back for more, thinking you're  actually winning "points".   Ha ha ha OMG what a fucking freak.
> 
> Is that what they call you? JENDEH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not humiliated.. Your language should humiliate YOU.
Click to expand...

Sharmoota gets summoned back to the boards at 4:50 AM followed by Jihad Sherri's post at 5:00 AM! 

Holy Shit Batman, is your propaganda center under a state of emergency now, because of this thread?   I listed at least 8 instances of you either lying or showing total ignorance, and you couldn't refute ANY of them, instead you went into WHINE MODE.  

I'm surprised you still have a job SHARMOOTA, or did they just call you back for some face saving posts?  Ha ha ha. OMG.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.
> 
> But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land.
> 
> Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.
> 
> In 2000 years, nothing has changed.
> 
> The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.


I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual. 

Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.


----------



## Roudy

It's just so enjoyable to watch this Jew hating witch (and her cohorts manning that member name) grappling with the fact that most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and believe the anew Testament and Jesus are Zionist. This is the undeniable truth. 

At some point in time Jihad Sherri will come to that realization that she's pissing in the wind and just pull the cord on her suicide vest, sending her to her 72 Islamic vibrators in heaven.


----------



## Roudy

Blah blah blah. Zzzzzzzzz.  Yada yada yada.  More islamoNazi drivel. 

Jihad Sherri thinks by repeating the same garbage and lies over and over, its going to change the indisputable fact that Jesus was Zionist, and the land without question is ancestral Jewish land.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.
> 
> But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land.
> 
> Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.
> 
> In 2000 years, nothing has changed.
> 
> The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
Click to expand...



Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify 
their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.

Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an 
obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child. 

Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not 
at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews 
"HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes 
or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long 
before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned 
about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.

Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed 
to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Jews hated Jesus so much they killed Him. 


1 Thessalonians 2

And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]


1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.
> 
> But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land.
> 
> Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.
> 
> In 2000 years, nothing has changed.
> 
> The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They were kicked out of Jerusalem in 70AD and Jesus foretells it, a consequence of rejecting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> And Jesus tells His disciples go into the world and share the good news .




the writings attributed to  "JOHN"   were in greek and by people who never met 
Jesus   ----as per biblical scholars        heresay at best------more like  CREATIVITY


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.
> 
> But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land.
> 
> Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.
> 
> In 2000 years, nothing has changed.
> 
> The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify
> their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.
> 
> Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an
> obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child.
> 
> Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not
> at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews
> "HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes
> or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long
> before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned
> about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.
> 
> Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed
> to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes
Click to expand...


Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway


The New Testament tells us the Jews  killed both the Lord Jesus and they killed the prophets.

And Paul writes the Jews drove them  out, of Jerusalem and the Jews displease God and "oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last!"


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jews hated Jesus so much they killed Him.
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]
> 
> 
> 1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.
> 
> But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land.
> 
> Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.
> 
> In 2000 years, nothing has changed.
> 
> The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Always, if you read on, the verse totally negates Jihad Sherri's claims. How hard she tries to make Jesus all about hate:

Paul's Longing to See Them Again

17 But since we were torn away from you, brothers, for a short time, in person not in heart, we endeavored the more eagerly and with great desire to see you face to face, 18 because we wanted to come to you&#8212;I, Paul, again and again&#8212;but Satan hindered us. 19 *For what is our hope or joy or crown of boasting before our Lord Jesus at his coming? Is it not you? 20 For you are our glory and joy.*

You see?  Jesus comes back to save his brothers and sisters the Jews first. It is their hope and joy of boating about it.  Will you Jihad Sherri boast about it too, or keep whining and moaning about it?  Ha ha ha. Unreal.


----------



## MHunterB

Nor do Jews 'hate Jesus' today - not as a (Pharisee after the school of Hillel) Rabbi, nor as anything else.

People seem to forget that there was Judaism for 1500 years before Jesus' time.  And that the Jewish People had been exiled and had the Temple destroyed once already:  neither disaster would crush them, nor both together.  From Moses to the other prophets to the sages of the Talmud and rabbis down through the centuries, the line of 'succession' has remained unbroken.  As has the determination of the Jewish People to remain faithful to the Sinai Covenant.

Of course, the biggest problem with the sherriliar's "theology" as concerns Jews and Judiasm is not that it contradicts the Hebrew Bible:  it's that it contradicts the NT.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify
> their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.
> 
> Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an
> obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child.
> 
> Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not
> at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews
> "HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes
> or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long
> before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned
> about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.
> 
> Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed
> to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
Click to expand...

Tell us about your days in Saudi Arabia again. Or how Muslims don't believe in sacrifice. 

Have you thought of being a fiction writer?


----------



## MJB12741

Is it Jews who are killing Christians all over the world today to honor God?



QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8488396]The Jews hated Jesus so much they killed Him. 


1 Thessalonians 2

And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]


1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say Jesus was hated by the Jews, rather then say He hated the Jews.
> 
> But I agree the Hate was because Jesus did not fulfill the role for Jesus they desired, one who would overthrow the Roman Occupier and make Jews full Kings in the land and give Jews exclusive power over the land.
> 
> Interesting, Jews still hate and  reject Jesus for the same reason , He does not satisfy their nationalistic goals.
> 
> In 2000 years, nothing has changed.
> 
> The Truth is that today Jews reject Jesus because He is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Nor do Jews 'hate Jesus' today - not as a (Pharisee after the school of Hillel) Rabbi, nor as anything else.
> 
> People seem to forget that there was Judaism for 1500 years before Jesus' time.  And that the Jewish People had been exiled and had the Temple destroyed once already:  neither disaster would crush them, nor both together.  From Moses to the other prophets to the sages of the Talmud and rabbis down through the centuries, the line of 'succession' has remained unbroken.  As has the determination of the Jewish People to remain faithful to the Sinai Covenant.
> 
> Of course, the biggest problem with the sherriliar's "theology" as concerns Jews and Judiasm is not that it contradicts the Hebrew Bible:  it's that it contradicts the NT.


Correct.  Jews and Judaism have no say on Jesus. Or do they have one on that Saudi desert terrorist Mohammad.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify
> their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.
> 
> Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an
> obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child.
> 
> Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not
> at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews
> "HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes
> or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long
> before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned
> about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.
> 
> Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed
> to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us about your days in Saudi Arabia again. Or how Muslims don't believe in sacrifice.
> 
> Have you thought of being a fiction writer?
Click to expand...


Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.

The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us about your days in Saudi Arabia again. Or how Muslims don't believe in sacrifice.
> 
> Have you thought of being a fiction writer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.
> 
> The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.
Click to expand...

There is no way you lived in Saudi Arabia. Otherwise you'd know of the millions of animals that are sacrificed on Muslim religious holidays. Perhaps you were imported as a temp maid to clean up hotel rooms, who knows. You seem to know very little about the religion or people for someone who claims to have lived there.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us about your days in Saudi Arabia again. Or how Muslims don't believe in sacrifice.
> 
> Have you thought of being a fiction writer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.
> 
> The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no way you lived in Saudi Arabia. Otherwise you'd know of the millions of animals that are sacrificed on Muslim religious holidays. Perhaps you were imported as a temp maid to clean up hotel rooms, who knows. You seem to know very little about the religion or people for someone who claims to have lived there.
Click to expand...


Muslims slaughter a lamb or whatever and share the meat with needy families. I lived there a couple of decades... along with thousands of other Americans.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jews hated Jesus so much they killed Him.
> 
> 
> Sherri  AGAIN  spits in the faces of those writings in the new testament
> attributed to persons who witnessed the death of Jesus----who claim
> that the ROMANS killed him.     The Sadducees----who were roman shills...
> had reason to hate him------he interferred with THEIR alliance with the romans.
> Sadducees hated pharisees-----and the feeling was and REMAINS  mutual.
> today----kids educated yeshivas  as children HEARD OF SADDUCEES -----but could get thru
> their entire education without hearing about a person named  "jesus"
> For someone who some idiots claim  "JEWS HATE"    that person certainly gets no
> mention     OTHER hated people get mention----like the isa-respecting meccaist
> loving   ADOLF ABU ALI
> 
> Even after the romans crucified jesus----they continued to crucify jews-----jews
> never crucified anyone  ----crucifixion itself  was absolutely not legal in judaism long
> before  Jesus was born and remains illegal.
> 
> as to   "JEWS KILLING JESUS"  as sherri claims-------I have never heard a single
> explanation as to why -----if   "the jews hated jesus"------they had to go thru
> this weird charade of letting the romans kill him?       At that time Israel/judea
> was in so tumultuous a situation that  KILLING  a fellow jew would not be all
> that difficult.     When jesus HID   ---he did so amongst JEWS-----not amongst sherri's
> forebears   _THE ROMANS and certainly not amongst their pals----the Sadducees


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify
> their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.
> 
> Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an
> obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child.
> 
> Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not
> at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews
> "HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes
> or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long
> before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned
> about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.
> 
> Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed
> to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
Click to expand...





 Perfectly natural and common in all Christian nations right up until the mid 1960's, it was how the state fed the people the lies so that the people would be anti semitic. I am very sad to say that I was taken in by the propaganda of the time. Once I started looking at the evidence and researching the facts I soon found out that everything was a LIE. The basis of the LIE was the untruths evident in the Bible, and once you saw round them other untruths unfolded. A good example was the Katyn massacre of WW2 when the German soldiers were accused of the Mass Murder of polish Jews and Soldiers. Some years after the war the Russian authorities released documents that showed that Russian troops were responsible. because the Lie is still running around the world the truth is trying to get its boots on, and the muslims will be the very last to finally admit they were FOOLED.

 A question for the posters on here 
 How many people were gassed at Bergen/Belsen during WW2 ?


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us about your days in Saudi Arabia again. Or how Muslims don't believe in sacrifice.
> 
> Have you thought of being a fiction writer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.
> 
> The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.
Click to expand...



You are very confused   SHAAR------killing animals is called  "SACRIFICE"     Are you from 
INDIA?      Hindus feed their "gods"     Jewish sacrifice has nothing to do with feeding anyone other than humans.       islamic sacrifice also involves feeding humans .

your problem is probably not doctrinal----more a problem with the english language.

In human behavior------animal sacrifice has been used as a way of distributing 
animal food  ------thousands of years.       For someone who has traveled widely and 
pretends to be sorta educated-----you missed quite a bit


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us about your days in Saudi Arabia again. Or how Muslims don't believe in sacrifice.
> 
> Have you thought of being a fiction writer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.
> 
> The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.
Click to expand...





 Thousands of sheep, goats and cows rotting in the sun after having their throats slit what is that other than sacrifice


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.
> 
> The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way you lived in Saudi Arabia. Otherwise you'd know of the millions of animals that are sacrificed on Muslim religious holidays. Perhaps you were imported as a temp maid to clean up hotel rooms, who knows. You seem to know very little about the religion or people for someone who claims to have lived there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims slaughter a lamb or whatever and share the meat with needy families. I lived there a couple of decades... along with thousands of other Americans.
Click to expand...





 COWFLOP the desert was covered in rotting carcases of ritualised sacrifices. Here is the answer form islam itself

Atonement by Blood Sacrifice in Islam

 This basic principle of sacrifice as atonement is also found in nearly all of the ethnic religions, even in primitive tribal customs. 

In Islam there are also sacrifices, blood-covenants and consecration by blood, of which many seem unaware. The chief feast in the world of Islam is the Feast of Sacrifice held at Mecca during the pilgrimage and simultaneously in every Moslem community from Tangier and Timbuctoo to Bombay and Bokhara. 

The sacerdotal function in Islam as in all religions is that of blood-sacrifice. Abraham not only made the great renunciation at Mount Moriah but was a priest of his household, built altars and sacrificed. Melchizedak was a priest of the most High without special consecration. So among the Semites the patriarch was priest. Among the Arabs we also find blood-sacrifice as a household rite before Islam and in Islam; and the great festival, the Feast-of-Sacrifice was consecrated and perpetuated by Mohammed at Mecca when he acted as priest-prophet for his followers for the first time as conqueror of the old Arab shrine.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify
> their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.
> 
> Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an
> obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child.
> 
> Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not
> at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews
> "HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes
> or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long
> before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned
> about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.
> 
> Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed
> to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
Click to expand...


I grew up in the USA-----east.      In a  town that already existed 
prior to the revolutionary war and still had a core population that represented 
people who migrated to the USA as  FARMERS----from  england,   ireland, 
scotland,  and germany---etc.     As such there were methodists.  lutherans, 
episcoplians and catholics when I was a small child.-----I have never met a jew 
in the USA who grew up at the time I did----who was not told the fact that 
he "killed jesus"      Muslims only recently began to make an issue of that  "fact"

I did not meet any muslims until-----the early 60s.    That's when I learned that 
the entire MIDDLE EAST is  "MUSLIM LAND"   and  "jews have no business there"
Before meeting you ----I never met a single person who spent time in saudi arabia 
who    claimed to have a church there and to openly practice christianity.    I have 
known people who have spent time in saudi arabia-----christians and jews----and 
have met a few saudis.     In the USA  saudis cling to jews LIKE GLUE under some 
circumstances-----like when they are sick.     I attribute it to the fact that  Sala'adin's 
personal physician was a jew.    Even today----saudis import Israeli doctors for 
consultation         don't tell anyone-----it's a secret.     Tell me about CHRISTMAS 
IN SAUDI ARABIA------did you go out in groups on christmas eve and sing???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus slandered continues in his lies about Jesus and disbelief in Jesus.

Poor boy, repent and accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior or hell awaits.




Roudy said:


> It's just so enjoyable to watch this Jew hating witch (and her cohorts manning that member name) grappling with the fact that most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and believe the anew Testament and Jesus are Zionist. This is the undeniable truth.
> 
> At some point in time Jihad Sherri will come to that realization that she's pissing in the wind and just pull the cord on her suicide vest, sending her to her 72 Islamic vibrators in heaven.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slandered continues in his lies about Jesus and disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> Poor boy, repent and accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior or hell awaits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so enjoyable to watch this Jew hating witch (and her cohorts manning that member name) grappling with the fact that most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and believe the anew Testament and Jesus are Zionist. This is the undeniable truth.
> 
> At some point in time Jihad Sherri will come to that realization that she's pissing in the wind and just pull the cord on her suicide vest, sending her to her 72 Islamic vibrators in heaven.
Click to expand...


Shirley Phelps, is that you ??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He is speaking to the people of Thessalonia by letter, words in bold,  Gentile believers.

His words to Jews rejecting Jesus is God's wrath is on them.

You certainly have difficulty with English, obviously not your first.language.  



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews hated Jesus so much they killed Him.
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]
> 
> 
> 1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that you're fulla shit, as usual.
> 
> Jesus neither hated the Jews nor did Jews hate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always, if you read on, the verse totally negates Jihad Sherri's claims. How hard she tries to make Jesus all about hate:
> 
> Paul's Longing to See Them Again
> 
> 17 But since we were torn away from you, brothers, for a short time, in person not in heart, we endeavored the more eagerly and with great desire to see you face to face, 18 because we wanted to come to youI, Paul, again and againbut Satan hindered us. 19 *For what is our hope or joy or crown of boasting before our Lord Jesus at his coming? Is it not you? 20 For you are our glory and joy.*
> 
> You see?  Jesus comes back to save his brothers and sisters the Jews first. It is their hope and joy of boating about it.  Will you Jihad Sherri boast about it too, or keep whining and moaning about it?  Ha ha ha. Unreal.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1 Thessalonians 2

English Standard Version (ESV)

Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians

For you yourselves know, brothers,[a]*that our*coming to you*was not in vain.*But though we had already suffered and been shamefully treated*at Philippi, as you know,*we had boldness in our God*to declare to you the gospel of God in the midst of much*conflict.*For*our appeal does not spring from*error or*impurity or*any attempt to deceive,*but just as we have been approved by God*to be entrusted with the gospel, so we speak, not*to please man, but to please Godwho tests our hearts.*For we never came with words of flattery,**as you know, nor with a pretext for greed&#8212;God is witness.*Nor did we seek glory from people, whether from you or from others,*though we could have made*demands as*apostles of Christ.*But we were*gentle[c]among you,*like a nursing mother taking care of her own children.*So, being affectionately desirous of you, we were ready to share with you not only the gospel of God*but also our own selves, because you had become very dear to us.

For you remember, brothers,*our labor and toil: we*worked night and day, that we might not be a burden to any of you, while we proclaimed to you the gospel of God.*You are witnesses, and*God also,*how holy and righteous and blameless was our conduct toward you believers.For you know how,*like a father with his children,*we exhorted each one of you and encouraged you and*charged*you to walk in a manner worthy of God,*who calls you into his own kingdom and glory.

And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]

Paul's Longing to See Them Again

But since we were torn away from you, brothers, for a short time,*in person not in heart, we endeavored the more eagerly and with great desire*to see you face to face,*because we wanted to come to you&#8212;I, Paul, again and again&#8212;but Satan*hindered us.*For what is our hope orjoy or crown of boasting*before our Lord Jesus at his*coming? Is it not you?*For you are our glory and joy.

1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Brothers are other believers in Jesus Christ, Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.

The Thessalonians, who the words in Thessalonians are addressed to, are the Apostle Pauls brothers in Christ.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isa respecters    MUST claim that jews hate them in order for them to justify
> their MURDER OF TENS OF MILLIONS OF JEWS   for their own personal pleasure.
> 
> Nothing PUTS A SMILE ON THE FACE OF AN ISA-RESPECTER   more than an
> obscene mutilation murder of a jew------especially a jewish child.
> 
> Long before I met muslims----I learned about a person named "jesus"----not
> at home ----for someoine that isa-respecting genocidal pigs claim jews
> "HATE"       this person is certainly not an object of DISCUSSION in jewish homes
> or in synagogues        I heard of the isa-respecting hero   ADOLF ABU ALI  long
> before I heard of anyone named  "jesus" in my parents home.   What I learned
> about  "jesus"   on the playground is-------I killed him therefore THEY hate me.
> 
> Many yeara later-----I heard the same logic from murderers and rapists handcuffed
> to their hospital bed rails----to wit----THEIR JUSTIFICATIONS for their murders and rapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in the USA-----east.      In a  town that already existed
> prior to the revolutionary war and still had a core population that represented
> people who migrated to the USA as  FARMERS----from  england,   ireland,
> scotland,  and germany---etc.     As such there were methodists.  lutherans,
> episcoplians and catholics when I was a small child.-----I have never met a jew
> in the USA who grew up at the time I did----who was not told the fact that
> he "killed jesus"      Muslims only recently began to make an issue of that  "fact"
> 
> I did not meet any muslims until-----the early 60s.    That's when I learned that
> the entire MIDDLE EAST is  "MUSLIM LAND"   and  "jews have no business there"
> Before meeting you ----I never met a single person who spent time in saudi arabia
> who    claimed to have a church there and to openly practice christianity.    I have
> known people who have spent time in saudi arabia-----christians and jews----and
> have met a few saudis.     In the USA  saudis cling to jews LIKE GLUE under some
> circumstances-----like when they are sick.     I attribute it to the fact that  Sala'adin's
> personal physician was a jew.    Even today----saudis import Israeli doctors for
> consultation         don't tell anyone-----it's a secret.     Tell me about CHRISTMAS
> IN SAUDI ARABIA------did you go out in groups on christmas eve and sing???
Click to expand...


My nephew is a Jew and he toured Arabia three years ago... and I have met Jewish Wall Street types at the Meridien Hotel in Al Khobar.

Christmas was very much like Christmas in the US.. with caroling and Christmas trees.. Santa arrived on a Camel or by helicopter. We had Christmas parades and pageants.

Years ago they always had a huge Christmas pageant in Dhahran with live camels, goats, sheep and donkeys .. also a live choir of angels on the roof of the manger. Also wise men on camels.. 

Most compounds have Christmas.. just like they have Friday School and Church and Vacation Bible School.

My family has been in America since the early 1600s. In fact there is a plaque where the one f the first homes in New Amsterdam.


----------



## irosie91

Paul never met Jesus        Paul decided to  create  a new religion out 
of  jewish ethics-----FOR THE WORLD          A religion devoted to evangelism. 
Historically-----at the time -----evangelism was very controversial amongst 
jews.     Eventually---followers of paul rendered conversion to judaism a 
capital crime for both the converted and the person who assisted in the 
conversion.     Now who hated whom?      It did not take long for the 
followers of paul to become THAT VINDICTIVE----such laws were put into full 
effect by the early     AD  300's


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1 Thessalonians 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

Greeting

Paul,*Silvanus, and Timothy,

To the church of the*Thessalonians in God the Father and the Lord Jesus Christ:

Grace to you and peace.

The Thessalonians' Faith and Example

We give thanks to God always for all of you, constantly[a]*mentioning you in our prayers,*remembering before*our God and Father*your work of faith and labor of*love and*steadfastness of hope in our Lord Jesus Christ.*For we know,*brothers**loved by God,*that he has chosen you,because*our gospel came to you not only in word, but also in power and*in the Holy Spirit and with full*conviction. You know*what kind of men we proved to be among you for your sake.*And*you became imitators of us*and of the Lord, for*you received the word in much affliction,*with the*joy of the Holy Spirit,*so that you became an example to all the believers in Macedonia and in Achaia.*For not only has the word of the Lord*sounded forth from you in Macedonia and Achaia, but your faith in God has gone forth*everywhere, so that we need not say anything.*For they themselves report concerning us the kind of*reception we had among you, and how*you turned to God*from idols to serve the living and*true God,*and*to wait for his Son*from heaven,*whom he raised from the dead, Jesus*who delivers us fromthe wrath to come.

Footnotes:1 Thessalonians 1:2*Or*without ceasing1 Thessalonians 1:4*Or*brothers and sisters. The plural Greek word*adelphoi*(translated &#8220;brothers&#8221 refers to siblings in a family. In New Testament usage, depending on the context,adelphoi*may refer either to men or to both men and women who are siblings (brothers and sisters) in God's family, the church

1 thessalonians 1 ESV - Greeting - Paul, Silvanus, and Timothy, - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

You Must Be Born Again

Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*&#8220;Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.&#8221;*Jesus answered him,&#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.&#8221;*Nicodemus said to him, &#8220;How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?&#8221;*Jesus answered,*&#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, &#8216;You[d]*must be born*again.&#8217;The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.&#8221;

Nicodemus said to him,*&#8220;How can these things be?&#8221;*Jesus answered him,*&#8220;Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3



I am providing words straight out of The New Testament.

You just refuse to believe what is written and who Jesus Himself says He is.

Continue in disbelief, hell awaits.

That is what Jesus says in John 3.

I will edit this and include Jesus words, straight from Him to you. 




MHunterB said:



			Nor do Jews 'hate Jesus' today - not as a (Pharisee after the school of Hillel) Rabbi, nor as anything else.

People seem to forget that there was Judaism for 1500 years before Jesus' time.  And that the Jewish People had been exiled and had the Temple destroyed once already:  neither disaster would crush them, nor both together.  From Moses to the other prophets to the sages of the Talmud and rabbis down through the centuries, the line of 'succession' has remained unbroken.  As has the determination of the Jewish People to remain faithful to the Sinai Covenant.

Of course, the biggest problem with the sherriliar's "theology" as concerns Jews and Judiasm is not that it contradicts the Hebrew Bible:  it's that it contradicts the NT.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Paul never met Jesus        Paul decided to  create  a new religion out
> of  jewish ethics-----FOR THE WORLD          A religion devoted to evangelism.
> Historically-----at the time -----evangelism was very controversial amongst
> jews.     Eventually---followers of paul rendered conversion to judaism a
> capital crime for both the converted and the person who assisted in the
> conversion.     Now who hated whom?      It did not take long for the
> followers of paul to become THAT VINDICTIVE----such laws were put into full
> effect by the early     AD  300's



Actually Paul and James were at loggerheads.. James wanted those Gentiles who wanted to be Christians to first convert to Judaism.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul never met Jesus        Paul decided to  create  a new religion out
> of  jewish ethics-----FOR THE WORLD          A religion devoted to evangelism.
> Historically-----at the time -----evangelism was very controversial amongst
> jews.     Eventually---followers of paul rendered conversion to judaism a
> capital crime for both the converted and the person who assisted in the
> conversion.     Now who hated whom?      It did not take long for the
> followers of paul to become THAT VINDICTIVE----such laws were put into full
> effect by the early     AD  300's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Paul and James were at loggerheads.. James wanted those Gentiles who wanted to be Christians to first convert to Judaism.
Click to expand...



It was an early issue-----by the time that the NICEAN thing rolled around----there was a 
firm  break  ------the NICEAN THING-----reflects that firm break and the firm institution 
of what seems to be   ALL PAUL   and even   SUPRA PAUL      complete with 
deadly hatred


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What does it mean to be a born again Christian?


You must be born again, what the Apostle Paul calls dying to self and living for Christ. An act of believing in Jesus with all of your heart , a real transformation inside of the heart of a believer when they are saved. . Its inviting Jesus to live in your heart and once you do that everything changes. Its not as if you just understand everyrhing, but you are on this path to draw closer to Jesus, to become more like Jesus. And the Holy Spirit lives in you, convicting you of sin, showing you God. I can even feel the separate presence of Jesus and the Holy Spirit and God the Father. Pray to God, in Jesus name, Jesus beside me, the Holy Spirit in me. 

It addresses a Christian upon Salvation , being born again.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> You Must Be Born Again
> 
> Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.
> 
> Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> I am providing words straight out of The New Testament.
> 
> You just refuse to believe what is written and who Jesus Himself says He is.
> 
> Continue in disbelief, hell awaits.
> 
> That is what Jesus says in John 3.
> 
> I will edit this and include Jesus words, straight from Him to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor do Jews 'hate Jesus' today - not as a (Pharisee after the school of Hillel) Rabbi, nor as anything else.
> 
> People seem to forget that there was Judaism for 1500 years before Jesus' time.  And that the Jewish People had been exiled and had the Temple destroyed once already:  neither disaster would crush them, nor both together.  From Moses to the other prophets to the sages of the Talmud and rabbis down through the centuries, the line of 'succession' has remained unbroken.  As has the determination of the Jewish People to remain faithful to the Sinai Covenant.
> 
> Of course, the biggest problem with the sherriliar's "theology" as concerns Jews and Judiasm is not that it contradicts the Hebrew Bible:  it's that it contradicts the NT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

James preached to Jewish believers and Paul mostly to.Gentile believers.

There are verses of theirs, put them side by side and they seem inconsistent.

But I have concluded they are both true, the perspective you read words from can make seemingly differing statements both true.

And this matter of the perspective we see God through, the fact it is different for every person, I expect will surprise all of us believers in Jesus one day, who we find in Heaven. 

I completely believe the words of Jesus, but I do not think I have the capacity to fully understand those words and never will in this physical body. 

And I probably forget as many truths as I learn, I can't hang onto them and I even know it when I grasp them, sometimes fleetingly. And I always fall short.

I feel my understanding of who Jesus is is always in a state of change, I think it's part of becoming more like Jesus, part of that transformation process. 



Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul never met Jesus        Paul decided to  create  a new religion out
> of  jewish ethics-----FOR THE WORLD          A religion devoted to evangelism.
> Historically-----at the time -----evangelism was very controversial amongst
> jews.     Eventually---followers of paul rendered conversion to judaism a
> capital crime for both the converted and the person who assisted in the
> conversion.     Now who hated whom?      It did not take long for the
> followers of paul to become THAT VINDICTIVE----such laws were put into full
> effect by the early     AD  300's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Paul and James were at loggerheads.. James wanted those Gentiles who wanted to be Christians to first convert to Judaism.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't do sacrifice.. because God is not fed nor does He eat.
> 
> The Eid adah is a feast day meal  to remember Abraham..  Calling it sacrifice is like calling Christmas turkey a sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way you lived in Saudi Arabia. Otherwise you'd know of the millions of animals that are sacrificed on Muslim religious holidays. Perhaps you were imported as a temp maid to clean up hotel rooms, who knows. You seem to know very little about the religion or people for someone who claims to have lived there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims slaughter a lamb or whatever and share the meat with needy families. I lived there a couple of decades... along with thousands of other Americans.
Click to expand...

Yet you claimed Muslims don't sacrifice animals. Hundreds of millions of animals get sacrificed every year as part of the rituals.

Muslims even sacrifice animals when friends, relatives or loved ones are about to travel or just arrived.  How did Jihad Sherri end up putting you up to this, as a friend or are you also getting paid?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus slandered continues in his lies about Jesus and disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> Poor boy, repent and accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior or hell awaits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so enjoyable to watch this Jew hating witch (and her cohorts manning that member name) grappling with the fact that most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and believe the anew Testament and Jesus are Zionist. This is the undeniable truth.
> 
> At some point in time Jihad Sherri will come to that realization that she's pissing in the wind and just pull the cord on her suicide vest, sending her to her 72 Islamic vibrators in heaven.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri you are an abomination. When will you face the fact that most American Christians don't feel the same as you do. I almost feel sorry for you. You spend all your living hours denying the obvious truth. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He is speaking to the people of Thessalonia by letter, words in bold,  Gentile believers.
> 
> His words to Jews rejecting Jesus is God's wrath is on them.
> 
> You certainly have difficulty with English, obviously not your first.language.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews hated Jesus so much they killed Him.
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]
> 
> 
> 1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Always, if you read on, the verse totally negates Jihad Sherri's claims. How hard she tries to make Jesus all about hate:
> 
> Paul's Longing to See Them Again
> 
> 17 But since we were torn away from you, brothers, for a short time, in person not in heart, we endeavored the more eagerly and with great desire to see you face to face, 18 because we wanted to come to youI, Paul, again and againbut Satan hindered us. 19 *For what is our hope or joy or crown of boasting before our Lord Jesus at his coming? Is it not you? 20 For you are our glory and joy.*
> 
> You see?  Jesus comes back to save his brothers and sisters the Jews first. It is their hope and joy of boating about it.  Will you Jihad Sherri boast about it too, or keep whining and moaning about it?  Ha ha ha. Unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nah, you obviously have a huge problem. The very next verse in your lame attempt can even be considered a ZIONIST verse. You just keep quoting verses that blow up in your face. When will you blow yourself up, did they give you a launch date for your virgin 72 vibrators?


----------



## Roudy

Thanks Sherri let us know if you have any more verses which prove Jesus was Zionist. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the USA-----east.      In a  town that already existed
> prior to the revolutionary war and still had a core population that represented
> people who migrated to the USA as  FARMERS----from  england,   ireland,
> scotland,  and germany---etc.     As such there were methodists.  lutherans,
> episcoplians and catholics when I was a small child.-----I have never met a jew
> in the USA who grew up at the time I did----who was not told the fact that
> he "killed jesus"      Muslims only recently began to make an issue of that  "fact"
> 
> I did not meet any muslims until-----the early 60s.    That's when I learned that
> the entire MIDDLE EAST is  "MUSLIM LAND"   and  "jews have no business there"
> Before meeting you ----I never met a single person who spent time in saudi arabia
> who    claimed to have a church there and to openly practice christianity.    I have
> known people who have spent time in saudi arabia-----christians and jews----and
> have met a few saudis.     In the USA  saudis cling to jews LIKE GLUE under some
> circumstances-----like when they are sick.     I attribute it to the fact that  Sala'adin's
> personal physician was a jew.    Even today----saudis import Israeli doctors for
> consultation         don't tell anyone-----it's a secret.     Tell me about CHRISTMAS
> IN SAUDI ARABIA------did you go out in groups on christmas eve and sing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My nephew is a Jew and he toured Arabia three years ago... and I have met Jewish Wall Street types at the Meridien Hotel in Al Khobar.
> 
> Christmas was very much like Christmas in the US.. with caroling and Christmas trees.. Santa arrived on a Camel or by helicopter. We had Christmas parades and pageants.
> 
> Years ago they always had a huge Christmas pageant in Dhahran with live camels, goats, sheep and donkeys .. also a live choir of angels on the roof of the manger. Also wise men on camels..
> 
> Most compounds have Christmas.. just like they have Friday School and Church and Vacation Bible School.
> 
> My family has been in America since the early 1600s. In fact there is a plaque where the one f the first homes in New Amsterdam.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, 'compounds'......aka 'ghettos'.   As opposed to living 'on the economy' in neighborhoods with Saudi citizens.  Not exactly the same thing, is it?

BTW, are you related to the Phinney from the Mayflower, or a Thomas Lewis who came over on the 'Bleu Douv'? If so, you're a distant relation...


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way you lived in Saudi Arabia. Otherwise you'd know of the millions of animals that are sacrificed on Muslim religious holidays. Perhaps you were imported as a temp maid to clean up hotel rooms, who knows. You seem to know very little about the religion or people for someone who claims to have lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims slaughter a lamb or whatever and share the meat with needy families. I lived there a couple of decades... along with thousands of other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you claimed Muslims don't sacrifice animals. Hundreds of millions of animals get sacrificed every year as part of the rituals.
> 
> Muslims even sacrifice animals when friends, relatives or loved ones are about to travel or just arrived.  How did Jihad Sherri end up putting you up to this, as a friend or are you also getting paid?
Click to expand...



I don't know Sherri at all.. I am just trying to correct some of the ignorance concerning KSA.

I wasn't temp help in any hotel.. Where do you come up with such accusations?


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the USA-----east.      In a  town that already existed
> prior to the revolutionary war and still had a core population that represented
> people who migrated to the USA as  FARMERS----from  england,   ireland,
> scotland,  and germany---etc.     As such there were methodists.  lutherans,
> episcoplians and catholics when I was a small child.-----I have never met a jew
> in the USA who grew up at the time I did----who was not told the fact that
> he "killed jesus"      Muslims only recently began to make an issue of that  "fact"
> 
> I did not meet any muslims until-----the early 60s.    That's when I learned that
> the entire MIDDLE EAST is  "MUSLIM LAND"   and  "jews have no business there"
> Before meeting you ----I never met a single person who spent time in saudi arabia
> who    claimed to have a church there and to openly practice christianity.    I have
> known people who have spent time in saudi arabia-----christians and jews----and
> have met a few saudis.     In the USA  saudis cling to jews LIKE GLUE under some
> circumstances-----like when they are sick.     I attribute it to the fact that  Sala'adin's
> personal physician was a jew.    Even today----saudis import Israeli doctors for
> consultation         don't tell anyone-----it's a secret.     Tell me about CHRISTMAS
> IN SAUDI ARABIA------did you go out in groups on christmas eve and sing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a Jew and he toured Arabia three years ago... and I have met Jewish Wall Street types at the Meridien Hotel in Al Khobar.
> 
> Christmas was very much like Christmas in the US.. with caroling and Christmas trees.. Santa arrived on a Camel or by helicopter. We had Christmas parades and pageants.
> 
> Years ago they always had a huge Christmas pageant in Dhahran with live camels, goats, sheep and donkeys .. also a live choir of angels on the roof of the manger. Also wise men on camels..
> 
> Most compounds have Christmas.. just like they have Friday School and Church and Vacation Bible School.
> 
> My family has been in America since the early 1600s. In fact there is a plaque where the one of the first homes in New Amsterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, 'compounds'......aka 'ghettos'.   As opposed to living 'on the economy' in neighborhoods with Saudi citizens.  Not exactly the same thing, is it?
Click to expand...


Ghettos?  Most Saudis these days also live in compounds and many are very luxurious.


----------



## Roudy

Eh who really cares. Most American Christians stand shoulder to shoulder wi Israel and believe Jesus was a Zionist. You guys are just desperate Islamic ass kissers and terrorist worshippers, and not even a fly on an elephants ass.  

Approval of Israel is at record highs in the US.  Hard to swallow?  Good I hope you choke on it. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you grow up to be accused of being a Christ killer? That is perfectly horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the USA-----east.      In a  town that already existed
> prior to the revolutionary war and still had a core population that represented
> people who migrated to the USA as  FARMERS----from  england,   ireland,
> scotland,  and germany---etc.     As such there were methodists.  lutherans,
> episcoplians and catholics when I was a small child.-----I have never met a jew
> in the USA who grew up at the time I did----who was not told the fact that
> he "killed jesus"      Muslims only recently began to make an issue of that  "fact"
> 
> I did not meet any muslims until-----the early 60s.    That's when I learned that
> the entire MIDDLE EAST is  "MUSLIM LAND"   and  "jews have no business there"
> Before meeting you ----I never met a single person who spent time in saudi arabia
> who    claimed to have a church there and to openly practice christianity.    I have
> known people who have spent time in saudi arabia-----christians and jews----and
> have met a few saudis.     In the USA  saudis cling to jews LIKE GLUE under some
> circumstances-----like when they are sick.     I attribute it to the fact that  Sala'adin's
> personal physician was a jew.    Even today----saudis import Israeli doctors for
> consultation         don't tell anyone-----it's a secret.     Tell me about CHRISTMAS
> IN SAUDI ARABIA------did you go out in groups on christmas eve and sing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My nephew is a Jew and he toured Arabia three years ago... and I have met Jewish Wall Street types at the Meridien Hotel in Al Khobar.
> 
> Christmas was very much like Christmas in the US.. with caroling and Christmas trees.. Santa arrived on a Camel or by helicopter. We had Christmas parades and pageants.
> 
> Years ago they always had a huge Christmas pageant in Dhahran with live camels, goats, sheep and donkeys .. also a live choir of angels on the roof of the manger. Also wise men on camels..
> 
> Most compounds have Christmas.. just like they have Friday School and Church and Vacation Bible School.
> 
> My family has been in America since the early 1600s. In fact there is a plaque where the one f the first homes in New Amsterdam.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT!  You can even get a visa to Saudi Arabia if you claim to be a Jew. Tell the truth liar.  And non Muslim religious expressions are only allowed inside compounds. Not in the open. Women have to be totally covered and cannot drive. Non Muslims cannot even visit Mecca or Medina. And we know what they'll do if you preach Christianity in KSA. No Churches exist officially in the kingdom. There's your shithole Cradle of a Islam for you. 

Which insane western woman would live there for decades?  Figure it out.


----------



## Bumberclyde

If Zionist means a donkey rider, then yes.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus slandered continues in his lies about Jesus and disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> Poor boy, repent and accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior or hell awaits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so enjoyable to watch this Jew hating witch (and her cohorts manning that member name) grappling with the fact that most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly and believe the anew Testament and Jesus are Zionist. This is the undeniable truth.
> 
> At some point in time Jihad Sherri will come to that realization that she's pissing in the wind and just pull the cord on her suicide vest, sending her to her 72 Islamic vibrators in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jihad Sherri you are an abomination. When will you face the fact that most American Christians don't feel the same as you do. I almost feel sorry for you. You spend all your living hours denying the obvious truth. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...




I am a jew-----I was always a jew---born that way.     As a jew---I do know that some 
jews do not like to hear about  the person jesus----because of relatives who as they 
were being killed ------were being killed to a snarled  "christ killer".      But I never 
met a jew who personally HATED JESUS ------it seemed to be all a negative association.

I was a very highly credulous child-----if my mom or dad hated jesus---I would have 
too. -------for the first time in my life I am beginning to despise this thing called 
"jesus"------he actually throws persons into ETERNAL TORMENT for simply not 
"BELIEVING IN HIM"      ?????        of course he was not a  JEW or  a  ZIONIST.  
There are not jews in the world THAT VINDICTIVE or-----damned nasty.  Even 
the ZIONIST G-D  does not do that.....

Moses ---according to jewish tradition was   ----uhm   the height of  "anav"  ???

I think that comes out as  "meek"  in english  ??     Its a trait highly honored 
amongst pharisee jews      Like the best thing a person can be.---sorta. 
As the story goes----JOSHUA  (his side kick)   got all bent out of shape because 
some of the other kids in town-----were making up stories about what THEY 
thought of "divine issues"     Joshua complains to Moses  "do something moses--
knock 'em around---they are insulting you---they are pretending they know stuff 
that only you know...."   
          Moses answers   "you worried about my HONOR  josh-baby"????     
                      "it ain't important"

              SEE  sherri-----NOW THAT's  A REAL LEADER AND A REAL GOOD GUY!!!

                                  anav.....I think the word is  ANAV????   roudy?

     "the avav inherits the earth"   <<<<  100% pharisee       earth is probably  
                                                              a translation of  OLAM----the WORLD     
                                                              or sometimes...EVERYTHING  and 
                                                              sometimes  ETERNITY

             I think I have the language issues correct---but I could be wrong


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the USA-----east.      In a  town that already existed
> prior to the revolutionary war and still had a core population that represented
> people who migrated to the USA as  FARMERS----from  england,   ireland,
> scotland,  and germany---etc.     As such there were methodists.  lutherans,
> episcoplians and catholics when I was a small child.-----I have never met a jew
> in the USA who grew up at the time I did----who was not told the fact that
> he "killed jesus"      Muslims only recently began to make an issue of that  "fact"
> 
> I did not meet any muslims until-----the early 60s.    That's when I learned that
> the entire MIDDLE EAST is  "MUSLIM LAND"   and  "jews have no business there"
> Before meeting you ----I never met a single person who spent time in saudi arabia
> who    claimed to have a church there and to openly practice christianity.    I have
> known people who have spent time in saudi arabia-----christians and jews----and
> have met a few saudis.     In the USA  saudis cling to jews LIKE GLUE under some
> circumstances-----like when they are sick.     I attribute it to the fact that  Sala'adin's
> personal physician was a jew.    Even today----saudis import Israeli doctors for
> consultation         don't tell anyone-----it's a secret.     Tell me about CHRISTMAS
> IN SAUDI ARABIA------did you go out in groups on christmas eve and sing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a Jew and he toured Arabia three years ago... and I have met Jewish Wall Street types at the Meridien Hotel in Al Khobar.
> 
> Christmas was very much like Christmas in the US.. with caroling and Christmas trees.. Santa arrived on a Camel or by helicopter. We had Christmas parades and pageants.
> 
> Years ago they always had a huge Christmas pageant in Dhahran with live camels, goats, sheep and donkeys .. also a live choir of angels on the roof of the manger. Also wise men on camels..
> 
> Most compounds have Christmas.. just like they have Friday School and Church and Vacation Bible School.
> 
> My family has been in America since the early 1600s. In fact there is a plaque where the one f the first homes in New Amsterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!  You can even get a visa to Saudi Arabia if you claim to be a Jew. Tell the truth liar.  And non Muslim religious expressions are only allowed inside compounds. Not in the open. Women have to be totally covered and cannot drive. Non Muslims cannot even visit Mecca or Medina. And we know what they'll do if you preach Christianity in KSA. No Churches exist officially in the kingdom. There's your shithole Cradle of a Islam for you.
> 
> Which insane western woman would live there for decades?  Figure it out.
Click to expand...


I have never worn an abaya in my whole life. I went back a few years ago as a guest of the then Crown Prince Abdullah. None of us wore abayas.

Women do drive in the compounds and on university campuses.. Bedouin women have been driving for 50 years.

I have discussed Christianity with many Muslims in Arabia. They tend to be well-informed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What are you babbling about?

You do not make any sense.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is speaking to the people of Thessalonia by letter, words in bold,  Gentile believers.
> 
> His words to Jews rejecting Jesus is God's wrath is on them.
> 
> You certainly have difficulty with English, obviously not your first.language.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always, if you read on, the verse totally negates Jihad Sherri's claims. How hard she tries to make Jesus all about hate:
> 
> Paul's Longing to See Them Again
> 
> 17 But since we were torn away from you, brothers, for a short time, in person not in heart, we endeavored the more eagerly and with great desire to see you face to face, 18 because we wanted to come to youI, Paul, again and againbut Satan hindered us. 19 *For what is our hope or joy or crown of boasting before our Lord Jesus at his coming? Is it not you? 20 For you are our glory and joy.*
> 
> You see?  Jesus comes back to save his brothers and sisters the Jews first. It is their hope and joy of boating about it.  Will you Jihad Sherri boast about it too, or keep whining and moaning about it?  Ha ha ha. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you obviously have a huge problem. The very next verse in your lame attempt can even be considered a ZIONIST verse. You just keep quoting verses that blow up in your face. When will you blow yourself up, did they give you a launch date for your virgin 72 vibrators?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I presented you with a verse proving Jews killed Jesus and God's wrath was on those rejecting Jesus as Messiah.

But you continue to ignore the words written and slander Jesus.

AS I said, continued disbelief in Jesus will take you to eternity in hell.





Roudy said:


> Thanks Sherri let us know if you have any more verses which prove Jesus was Zionist. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a Jew and he toured Arabia three years ago... and I have met Jewish Wall Street types at the Meridien Hotel in Al Khobar.
> 
> Christmas was very much like Christmas in the US.. with caroling and Christmas trees.. Santa arrived on a Camel or by helicopter. We had Christmas parades and pageants.
> 
> Years ago they always had a huge Christmas pageant in Dhahran with live camels, goats, sheep and donkeys .. also a live choir of angels on the roof of the manger. Also wise men on camels..
> 
> Most compounds have Christmas.. just like they have Friday School and Church and Vacation Bible School.
> 
> My family has been in America since the early 1600s. In fact there is a plaque where the one f the first homes in New Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!  You can even get a visa to Saudi Arabia if you claim to be a Jew. Tell the truth liar.  And non Muslim religious expressions are only allowed inside compounds. Not in the open. Women have to be totally covered and cannot drive. Non Muslims cannot even visit Mecca or Medina. And we know what they'll do if you preach Christianity in KSA. No Churches exist officially in the kingdom. There's your shithole Cradle of a Islam for you.
> 
> Which insane western woman would live there for decades?  Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never worn an abaya in my whole life. I went back a few years ago as a guest of the then Crown Prince Abdullah. None of us wore abayas.
> 
> Women do drive in the compounds and on university campuses.. Bedouin women have been driving for 50 years.
> 
> I have discussed Christianity with many Muslims in Arabia. They tend to be well-informed.
Click to expand...




I am intrigued      where was this  "COMPOUND"?     was it sorrounded by electrified 
'barbed wire"???    I have also known people who lived in COMPOUNDS  in saudi arabia. 
I have ENTIRELY DIFFERENT INFORMATION      Women drive "IN THE COMPOUNDS"  
sheesh   HOW BIG ARE THESE ISOLATED COMPOUNDS"?     does anyone know 
about them?    How many times did you go to Mecca?     Did you hand bibles to your 
muslim friends in  Saudi arabia?       did they take them home?      According to you---
of the MANY PEOPLE I have known who went to saudi arabia----ALL LIED ABOUT IT---
even saudis I have known----lied about it


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You obviously reject the words of Jesus and the Christian Gospels.
> 
> I will Pray for you that you do not continue in your disbelief, God loves each of us and desires nothing more than us to accept Jesus as His Son and our Lord and Savior.
> 
> I pity anyone who does not know Jesus, it's their loss more than anything else, it's not God who needs them, it is us who needs God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus lived as a man today, He would say the exact same things He said then now, believe I am the Son of God or stand condemned...
> 
> 
> 
> I would not presume nor pretend to know the Mind of God... for shame.
> 
> 
> Had he lived in the early decades of the Zionist era, it seems reasonable to speculate that he would have supported the concept of a return to the Holy Land, although it seems equally reasonable to speculate that he not have approved of many of the methods that eventually came to be used by the Zionist movement and its successors.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. we would be certain that we were getting his words, not those of others
> 
> 2. we would be getting his teachings without the accretions piled on top of it over the centuries
> 
> 3. different times call for different approaches to life and society and even the attaining of paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._The gospel of the Kingdom is eternal._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like all Sacred Texts, the Gospels have certainly locked-out changes; after the various repeaters and translators and editors and early Church Councils and Fathers got finished with them.
> 
> It is modern-day interpretation which keeps the Gospels alive and functional.
> 
> Without an ability to apply these religious precepts to any given Age of Man, then Men would not continue to find the Gospels relevant.
> 
> The Gospels only remain relevant so long as they can be related to any given Age of Man.
> 
> And such Jesus-was-a-Zionist' speculation is just that - an attempt by partisans (of which I'm one) to speculate on whether Jesus would have approved of the concept, if not the tactics by which the goal is accomplished.
> 
> Such speculation requires personal effort and personal reflection and imagination and thinking outside the box. It is not a comfortable or efficient plane of existence for the dogmatic, nor those given-over to (a) un-thinking and robotic cut-and-paste of passages and (b) a simple, child-like and petulant insistence that her interpretation is the only valid interpretation.
> 
> It is such a mindless, dogmatic mindset that makes possible religious wars in every age.
> 
> I cannot think of any better way to keep the Gospels alive than to speculate upon what those Ancients would have thought of the modern world and its goings-on.
> 
> But that does not mean that I presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have no authority on earth nor in heaven to  authoritatively declare what I accept and what I reject.

You presume to know my mind, and you do not.

Further, and far worse, you presume to know the Mind of God.

Even more shamefully, you seek to legitimize your hatreds and your tactics through disingenuous pronouncements that your interpretation of what God wants is the only operative one, and you judge others in a condemnatory fashion for arriving at different conclusions.

You are not only a dangerous Islamo-Fascist supporter but you are an even more dangerous religious fanatic, and it is, quite possibly, your soul, rather than those of your colleagues, which is in peril and at grave risk.

Get thee behind me, malevolent spirit.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!  You can even get a visa to Saudi Arabia if you claim to be a Jew. Tell the truth liar.  And non Muslim religious expressions are only allowed inside compounds. Not in the open. Women have to be totally covered and cannot drive. Non Muslims cannot even visit Mecca or Medina. And we know what they'll do if you preach Christianity in KSA. No Churches exist officially in the kingdom. There's your shithole Cradle of a Islam for you.
> 
> Which insane western woman would live there for decades?  Figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never worn an abaya in my whole life. I went back a few years ago as a guest of the then Crown Prince Abdullah. None of us wore abayas.
> 
> Women do drive in the compounds and on university campuses.. Bedouin women have been driving for 50 years.
> 
> I have discussed Christianity with many Muslims in Arabia. They tend to be well-informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued      where was this  "COMPOUND"?     was it sorrounded by electrified
> 'barbed wire"???    I have also known people who lived in COMPOUNDS  in saudi arabia.
> I have ENTIRELY DIFFERENT INFORMATION      Women drive "IN THE COMPOUNDS"
> sheesh   HOW BIG ARE THESE ISOLATED COMPOUNDS"?     does anyone know
> about them?    How many times did you go to Mecca?     Did you hand bibles to your
> muslim friends in  Saudi arabia?       did they take them home?      According to you---
> of the MANY PEOPLE I have known who went to saudi arabia----ALL LIED ABOUT IT---
> even saudis I have known----lied about it
Click to expand...


I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..

Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.

Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.

I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.



Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims slaughter a lamb or whatever and share the meat with needy families. I lived there a couple of decades... along with thousands of other Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you claimed Muslims don't sacrifice animals. Hundreds of millions of animals get sacrificed every year as part of the rituals.
> 
> Muslims even sacrifice animals when friends, relatives or loved ones are about to travel or just arrived.  How did Jihad Sherri end up putting you up to this, as a friend or are you also getting paid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Sherri at all.. I am just trying to correct some of the ignorance concerning KSA.
> 
> I wasn't temp help in any hotel.. Where do you come up with such accusations?
Click to expand...

Well, you sound pretty ignorant about the basic laws and culture there.  You claimed you have a Jewish nephew who visited Saudi Arabia, but you forgot to say that he had to LIE about his religion in order to get a visitor visa. Plus, how did the nephew get a visa?  You can't get one other than being directly related to a Saudi citizen, so are you a Saudi citizen (one can only venture how you became one).  How did you end up living "for decades" over there. Even as an American. Its obvious you have Muslim ties.  Is that the point of commonality and friendship between you and Sherri?  Awwww how romantic. 

You guys should make a movie, call it Dancing with the Islamic Wolves. LOL.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never worn an abaya in my whole life. I went back a few years ago as a guest of the then Crown Prince Abdullah. None of us wore abayas.
> 
> Women do drive in the compounds and on university campuses.. Bedouin women have been driving for 50 years.
> 
> I have discussed Christianity with many Muslims in Arabia. They tend to be well-informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued      where was this  "COMPOUND"?     was it sorrounded by electrified
> 'barbed wire"???    I have also known people who lived in COMPOUNDS  in saudi arabia.
> I have ENTIRELY DIFFERENT INFORMATION      Women drive "IN THE COMPOUNDS"
> sheesh   HOW BIG ARE THESE ISOLATED COMPOUNDS"?     does anyone know
> about them?    How many times did you go to Mecca?     Did you hand bibles to your
> muslim friends in  Saudi arabia?       did they take them home?      According to you---
> of the MANY PEOPLE I have known who went to saudi arabia----ALL LIED ABOUT IT---
> even saudis I have known----lied about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
Click to expand...

What are you blabbering now. Nothing you said negates anything I said. Saudi society treats women as property of men. And they are second class citizens living in a totally chauvinistic society. Why any sane woman would want to live there is beyond me.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never worn an abaya in my whole life. I went back a few years ago as a guest of the then Crown Prince Abdullah. None of us wore abayas.
> 
> Women do drive in the compounds and on university campuses.. Bedouin women have been driving for 50 years.
> 
> I have discussed Christianity with many Muslims in Arabia. They tend to be well-informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued      where was this  "COMPOUND"?     was it sorrounded by electrified
> 'barbed wire"???    I have also known people who lived in COMPOUNDS  in saudi arabia.
> I have ENTIRELY DIFFERENT INFORMATION      Women drive "IN THE COMPOUNDS"
> sheesh   HOW BIG ARE THESE ISOLATED COMPOUNDS"?     does anyone know
> about them?    How many times did you go to Mecca?     Did you hand bibles to your
> muslim friends in  Saudi arabia?       did they take them home?      According to you---
> of the MANY PEOPLE I have known who went to saudi arabia----ALL LIED ABOUT IT---
> even saudis I have known----lied about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
Click to expand...



you did a good job evading        Why would a muslim want to give me a 
koran in the USA?         Most people who go to Italy visit the VATICAN ---
you lied a lot about very real problems for non muslims in saudi arabia because 
you assumed that most people do not know.      sorry----I do know.    
Of course for  VALUABLE EXPATS     doing a needed job for the saudi fat cats--
day to  day life is made good so some can just ignore the filth of hindu slavery 
over there.    ------and imported enslaved chldren used for -----their bodes.

I knew a jewish professor of economics who also lived THE GOOD LIFE---
in saudi arabia------for awhile......but he was not quite so accepting of the 
real facts over there.      I got the real story of life for US military personnel 
over there, too.    I got the real story of purchased kids-----purchased in 
south east asia for USE BACK there------from physicians from south east asia.

The erstwhile MAHARAJAHS    of India----did not see anything wrong 
witn Indian society under queen victoria either.    and Scarlett loved mammy

were you invited to any beheadings?


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued      where was this  "COMPOUND"?     was it sorrounded by electrified
> 'barbed wire"???    I have also known people who lived in COMPOUNDS  in saudi arabia.
> I have ENTIRELY DIFFERENT INFORMATION      Women drive "IN THE COMPOUNDS"
> sheesh   HOW BIG ARE THESE ISOLATED COMPOUNDS"?     does anyone know
> about them?    How many times did you go to Mecca?     Did you hand bibles to your
> muslim friends in  Saudi arabia?       did they take them home?      According to you---
> of the MANY PEOPLE I have known who went to saudi arabia----ALL LIED ABOUT IT---
> even saudis I have known----lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you blabbering now. Nothing you said negates anything I said. Saudi society treats women as property of men. And they are second class citizens living in a totally chauvinistic society. Why any sane woman would want to live there is beyond me.
Click to expand...


Saudi women wield considerable power in Arabia. They also control a great deal of money.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously reject the words of Jesus and the Christian Gospels.
> 
> I will Pray for you that you do not continue in your disbelief, God loves each of us and desires nothing more than us to accept Jesus as His Son and our Lord and Savior.
> 
> I pity anyone who does not know Jesus, it's their loss more than anything else, it's not God who needs them, it is us who needs God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not presume nor pretend to know the Mind of God... for shame.
> 
> 
> Had he lived in the early decades of the Zionist era, it seems reasonable to speculate that he would have supported the concept of a return to the Holy Land, although it seems equally reasonable to speculate that he not have approved of many of the methods that eventually came to be used by the Zionist movement and its successors.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. we would be certain that we were getting his words, not those of others
> 
> 2. we would be getting his teachings without the accretions piled on top of it over the centuries
> 
> 3. different times call for different approaches to life and society and even the attaining of paradise
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Sacred Texts, the Gospels have certainly locked-out changes; after the various repeaters and translators and editors and early Church Councils and Fathers got finished with them.
> 
> It is modern-day interpretation which keeps the Gospels alive and functional.
> 
> Without an ability to apply these religious precepts to any given Age of Man, then Men would not continue to find the Gospels relevant.
> 
> The Gospels only remain relevant so long as they can be related to any given Age of Man.
> 
> And such Jesus-was-a-Zionist' speculation is just that - an attempt by partisans (of which I'm one) to speculate on whether Jesus would have approved of the concept, if not the tactics by which the goal is accomplished.
> 
> Such speculation requires personal effort and personal reflection and imagination and thinking outside the box. It is not a comfortable or efficient plane of existence for the dogmatic, nor those given-over to (a) un-thinking and robotic cut-and-paste of passages and (b) a simple, child-like and petulant insistence that her interpretation is the only valid interpretation.
> 
> It is such a mindless, dogmatic mindset that makes possible religious wars in every age.
> 
> I cannot think of any better way to keep the Gospels alive than to speculate upon what those Ancients would have thought of the modern world and its goings-on.
> 
> But that does not mean that I presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no authority on earth nor in heaven to  authoritatively declare what I accept and what I reject.
> 
> You presume to know my mind, and you do not.
> 
> Further, and far worse, you presume to know the Mind of God.
> 
> Even more shamefully, you seek to legitimize your hatreds and your tactics through disingenuous pronouncements that your interpretation of what God wants is the only operative one, and you judge others in a condemnatory fashion for arriving at different conclusions.
> 
> You are not only a dangerous Islamo-Fascist supporter but you are an even more dangerous religious fanatic, and it is, quite possibly, your soul, rather than those of your colleagues, which is in peril and at grave risk.
> 
> Get thee behind me, malevolent spirit.
Click to expand...

IslamoFacist supporters almost always are religious fanatic who use a warped interpretation of the religion to justify their hatred. As we can see Jihad Sherri is anything but a true Christian.  This lifeless creature lives to hate and has tuned Jesus into an image of her abominable self. .


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued      where was this  "COMPOUND"?     was it sorrounded by electrified
> 'barbed wire"???    I have also known people who lived in COMPOUNDS  in saudi arabia.
> I have ENTIRELY DIFFERENT INFORMATION      Women drive "IN THE COMPOUNDS"
> sheesh   HOW BIG ARE THESE ISOLATED COMPOUNDS"?     does anyone know
> about them?    How many times did you go to Mecca?     Did you hand bibles to your
> muslim friends in  Saudi arabia?       did they take them home?      According to you---
> of the MANY PEOPLE I have known who went to saudi arabia----ALL LIED ABOUT IT---
> even saudis I have known----lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you did a good job evading        Why would a muslim want to give me a
> koran in the USA?         Most people who go to Italy visit the VATICAN ---
> you lied a lot about very real problems for non muslims in saudi arabia because
> you assumed that most people do not know.      sorry----I do know.
> Of course for  VALUABLE EXPATS     doing a needed job for the saudi fat cats--
> day to  day life is made good so some can just ignore the filth of hindu slavery
> over there.    ------and imported enslaved chldren used for -----their bodes.
> 
> I knew a jewish professor of economics who also lived THE GOOD LIFE---
> in saudi arabia------for awhile......but he was not quite so accepting of the
> real facts over there.      I got the real story of life for US military personnel
> over there, too.    I got the real story of purchased kids-----purchased in
> south east asia for USE BACK there------from physicians from south east asia.
> 
> The erstwhile MAHARAJAHS    of India----did not see anything wrong
> witn Indian society under queen victoria either.    and Scarlett loved mammy
> 
> were you invited to any beheadings?
Click to expand...


Military personal rarely stayed long enough or saw much of the country or got to know Saudi people.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you blabbering now. Nothing you said negates anything I said. Saudi society treats women as property of men. And they are second class citizens living in a totally chauvinistic society. Why any sane woman would want to live there is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saudi women wield considerable power in Arabia. They also control a great deal of money.
Click to expand...

So?  Are you defending Saudi persecution of women?  What color is your Saudi passport?  I believe it's brown the color of bullshit. What you splatter all over this board. Ha ha ha


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did a good job evading        Why would a muslim want to give me a
> koran in the USA?         Most people who go to Italy visit the VATICAN ---
> you lied a lot about very real problems for non muslims in saudi arabia because
> you assumed that most people do not know.      sorry----I do know.
> Of course for  VALUABLE EXPATS     doing a needed job for the saudi fat cats--
> day to  day life is made good so some can just ignore the filth of hindu slavery
> over there.    ------and imported enslaved chldren used for -----their bodes.
> 
> I knew a jewish professor of economics who also lived THE GOOD LIFE---
> in saudi arabia------for awhile......but he was not quite so accepting of the
> real facts over there.      I got the real story of life for US military personnel
> over there, too.    I got the real story of purchased kids-----purchased in
> south east asia for USE BACK there------from physicians from south east asia.
> 
> The erstwhile MAHARAJAHS    of India----did not see anything wrong
> witn Indian society under queen victoria either.    and Scarlett loved mammy
> 
> were you invited to any beheadings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military personal rarely stayed long enough or saw much of the country or got to know Saudi people.
Click to expand...

So, how did you end up staying "for decades".   Even business and employment visas aren't given for that long. Camel got your tongue?  Spit it out. It's obvious. You are the splitting or should I say SPITTING image of Sherri.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you blabbering now. Nothing you said negates anything I said. Saudi society treats women as property of men. And they are second class citizens living in a totally chauvinistic society. Why any sane woman would want to live there is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi women wield considerable power in Arabia. They also control a great deal of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Are you defending Saudi persecution of women?  What color is your Saudi passport?  I believe it's brown the color of bullshit. What you splatter all over this board. Ha ha ha
Click to expand...


I am a natural born US citizen like my ancestors back to before the American Revolution.

In fact my family has a plaque in New York from when out house stood in New Amsterdam.

Skimpy clothing in Saudi Arabia? If youre in a compound, sure! 

By Abdullah Ansari Published: October 30, 2013

Skimpy clothing in Saudi Arabia? If you?re in a compound, sure! ? The Express Tribune Blog






While amenities can vary from compound to compound it is safe to say that typical amenities of a compound will include swimming pool, restaurant(s), laundry services, tailor, hair salon, playground, tennis courts, community room, fitness center, library and shuttle bus services. In addition some compounds will have a golf course, bar(s), basketball courts, bowling alley, (small) grocery store, nursery/daycare services, Arabic classes, horseback riding and theatre.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived on two different compounds.. both were quite nice and not isolated at all.. you can always get a cab or a bus to go where you want to go.. They were no electrified fences. I am an Episcopalian, why would I go to Mecca? But, I sure have been all over the country..
> 
> Many Americans who live and work in Arabia are third generation ex-pats. Its a very good life and includes lots of travel.
> 
> Carol Flemming (American Bedu) died last year.
> 
> I have met many, many Saudi women over the years. They own and operate restaurants, publishing houses, import-export businesses of every time. They are involved in historic preservation, art galleries.. own small factories..... They are involved in Breast Cancer and other charities. All sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give my Bible to a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you blabbering now. Nothing you said negates anything I said. Saudi society treats women as property of men. And they are second class citizens living in a totally chauvinistic society. Why any sane woman would want to live there is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saudi women wield considerable power in Arabia. They also control a great deal of money.
Click to expand...


Women wield  considerable power  thruout the world.   Women control 
their SONS     It is because of WOMEN   that honor killings of girls take 
place  ----POWERFUL WOMEN create extreme oppression of---not 
powerful women in arab countries------and to some extent in India.  
In the society you laud----the POWER in the hands of women is 
the perpetuation of extreme oppression of-----women.   At home 
they own their sons,     their unmarried daughters -----and their 
daughters-in-law.      Women without sons are helpless----they do not 
even get to keep their daughters------they end up with nothing.   
It is for their own power ----that the women with sons perpetuate 
the oppression of women


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did a good job evading        Why would a muslim want to give me a
> koran in the USA?         Most people who go to Italy visit the VATICAN ---
> you lied a lot about very real problems for non muslims in saudi arabia because
> you assumed that most people do not know.      sorry----I do know.
> Of course for  VALUABLE EXPATS     doing a needed job for the saudi fat cats--
> day to  day life is made good so some can just ignore the filth of hindu slavery
> over there.    ------and imported enslaved chldren used for -----their bodes.
> 
> I knew a jewish professor of economics who also lived THE GOOD LIFE---
> in saudi arabia------for awhile......but he was not quite so accepting of the
> real facts over there.      I got the real story of life for US military personnel
> over there, too.    I got the real story of purchased kids-----purchased in
> south east asia for USE BACK there------from physicians from south east asia.
> 
> The erstwhile MAHARAJAHS    of India----did not see anything wrong
> witn Indian society under queen victoria either.    and Scarlett loved mammy
> 
> were you invited to any beheadings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military personal rarely stayed long enough or saw much of the country or got to know Saudi people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how did you end up staying "for decades".   Even business and employment visas aren't given for that long. Camel got your tongue?  Spit it out. It's obvious. You are the splitting or should I say SPITTING image of Sherri.
Click to expand...


Returned to the US every 18 months for a 3 month vacation... Then part of the time I was in school in the US and Switzerland.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military personal rarely stayed long enough or saw much of the country or got to know Saudi people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL   what a silly response -----they sometimes stayed there for years-----
> their complaints were not what they did not see----it was what they DID SEE--
> including those friendly invitatations to HOT SHOT----big time
> luxury homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi women wield considerable power in Arabia. They also control a great deal of money.
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Are you defending Saudi persecution of women?  What color is your Saudi passport?  I believe it's brown the color of bullshit. What you splatter all over this board. Ha ha ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a natural born US citizen like my ancestors back to before the American Revolution.
> 
> In fact my family has a plaque in New York from when out house stood in New Amsterdam.
> 
> Skimpy clothing in Saudi Arabia? If youre in a compound, sure!
> 
> By Abdullah Ansari Published: October 30, 2013
> 
> Skimpy clothing in Saudi Arabia? If you?re in a compound, sure! ? The Express Tribune Blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While amenities can vary from compound to compound it is safe to say that typical amenities of a compound will include swimming pool, restaurant(s), laundry services, tailor, hair salon, playground, tennis courts, community room, fitness center, library and shuttle bus services. In addition some compounds will have a golf course, bar(s), basketball courts, bowling alley, (small) grocery store, nursery/daycare services, Arabic classes, horseback riding and theatre.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like the Green Zone. While the rest of the country lives in the 7th century medieval mindset.  Whoop de do. Live in a compound like living in a huge jail cell with golden bars. Where do I buy my plane ticket to that shithole?  Ha ha ha. 

 What are you accomplishing here other than proving yourself to be a fool and Islam apologist?.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

You Must Be Born Again

Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*&#8220;Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.&#8221;*Jesus answered him,&#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.&#8221;*Nicodemus said to him, &#8220;How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?&#8221;*Jesus answered,*&#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, &#8216;You[d]*must be born*again.&#8217;The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.&#8221;

Nicodemus said to him,*&#8220;How can these things be?&#8221;*Jesus answered him,*&#8220;Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3



I do not presume to know what is in your mind.

But what I know to be true is what Jesus says, believe in Him as Son of God, or you are condemned by your disbelief.

Now, You Cannot Claim You Have Never Been Presented With The Gospel of Jesus Christ, which is itself a refutation of this thread title.

Choose wisely. 




Roudy said:



			Thanks Sherri let us know if you have any more verses which prove Jesus was Zionist. LOLOLOLOLOL
		
Click to expand...




Kondor3 said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			You obviously reject the words of Jesus and the Christian Gospels.

I will Pray for you that you do not continue in your disbelief, God loves each of us and desires nothing more than us to accept Jesus as His Son and our Lord and Savior. 

I pity anyone who does not know Jesus, it's their loss more than anything else, it's not God who needs them, it is us who needs God. 





Kondor3 said:



			I would not presume nor pretend to know the Mind of God... for shame.


Had he lived in the early decades of the Zionist era, it seems reasonable to speculate that he would have supported the concept of a return to the Holy Land, although it seems equally reasonable to speculate that he not have approved of many of the methods that eventually came to be used by the Zionist movement and its successors.



1. we would be certain that we were getting his words, not those of others

2. we would be getting his teachings without the accretions piled on top of it over the centuries

3. different times call for different approaches to life and society and even the attaining of paradise



Like all Sacred Texts, the Gospels have certainly locked-out changes; after the various repeaters and translators and editors and early Church Councils and Fathers got finished with them.

It is modern-day interpretation which keeps the Gospels alive and functional.

Without an ability to apply these religious precepts to any given Age of Man, then Men would not continue to find the Gospels relevant.

The Gospels only remain relevant so long as they can be related to any given Age of Man.

And such Jesus-was-a-Zionist' speculation is just that - an attempt by partisans (of which I'm one) to speculate on whether Jesus would have approved of the concept, if not the tactics by which the goal is accomplished.

Such speculation requires personal effort and personal reflection and imagination and thinking outside the box. It is not a comfortable or efficient plane of existence for the dogmatic, nor those given-over to (a) un-thinking and robotic cut-and-paste of passages and (b) a simple, child-like and petulant insistence that her interpretation is the only valid interpretation.

It is such a mindless, dogmatic mindset that makes possible religious wars in every age.

I cannot think of any better way to keep the Gospels alive than to speculate upon what those Ancients would have thought of the modern world and its goings-on.

But that does not mean that I presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

You have no authority on earth nor in heaven to  authoritatively declare what I accept and what I reject.

You presume to know my mind, and you do not.

Further, and far worse, you presume to know the Mind of God.

Even more shamefully, you seek to legitimize your hatreds and your tactics through disingenuous pronouncements that your interpretation of what God wants is the only operative one, and you judge others in a condemnatory fashion for arriving at different conclusions.

You are not only a dangerous Islamo-Fascist supporter but you are an even more dangerous religious fanatic, and it is, quite possibly, your soul, rather than those of your colleagues, which is in peril and at grave risk.

Get thee behind me, malevolent spirit.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military personal rarely stayed long enough or saw much of the country or got to know Saudi people.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how did you end up staying "for decades".   Even business and employment visas aren't given for that long. Camel got your tongue?  Spit it out. It's obvious. You are the splitting or should I say SPITTING image of Sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Returned to the US every 18 months for a 3 month vacation... Then part of the time I was in school in the US and Switzerland.
Click to expand...

So you're a dual citizen Saudi national and we know how you became a Saudi. 

No more questions your honor. I rest my case.  This Sharmoota has the same life story as Sherri, although I have to admit, not as insane.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Is this thread still rambling on?


----------



## Roudy

Sherri Sherri Sherri, you don't get it do you? Every time you post verses from the New Testament they end up bolstering the case for Jesus being a Zionist EVEN MORE.  That's pretty pathetic don't you agree?  

In an ocean of evidence pointing to Jesus being a Zionist Jewish rabbi and lover of his land and people, you haven't posted ONE THING to counter it. 

it really must suck to be you.


----------



## Roudy

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Is this thread still rambling on?


Yes we are still laughing at Sherri and her friend Sharmoota.


----------



## MJB12741

This thread sure has exposed her for the fool that she is.  Poor thing.  Let us pray that Jesus can cure her.





Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still rambling on?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are still laughing at Sherri and her friend Sharmoota.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What we have exposed is that Zionists lie and lie and lie and there is simply no truth in  a Zionist.

Zionists lie about Jesus, slandering His name by calling Him a Zionist, the lowest form of human  life. 

And Zionists continue in their disbelief of Jesus, an act which if it continues, for each and every Zionist embracing disbelief, will result in condemnation to the fires of hell for eternity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Christian Gospels tell us who Jesus is.

John 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Word Became Flesh

In the beginning was*the Word, and*the Word was with God, and*the Word was God.*He was in the beginning with God.*All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.*In him was life,[a]*and*the life was the light of men.*The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.

There was a man*sent from God, whose name was*John.*He came as a*witness, to bear witness about the light,*that all might believe through him.*He was not the light, but came to bear witness about the light.

The true light, which gives light to everyone, was coming into the world.*He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yetthe world did not know him.*He came to*his own,**and*his own people[c]*did not receive him.*But to all who did receive him,*who believed in his name,*he gave the right*to become*children of God,who*were born,*not of blood*nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.

And*the Word*became flesh and*dwelt among us,*and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of*grace andtruth.*(John bore witness about him, and cried out, &#8220;This was he of whom I said,*&#8216;He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me.&#8217;&#8221*For from*his fullness we have all received,*grace upon grace.[d]*For*the law was given through Moses;*grace and truth came through Jesus Christ.*No one has ever seen God;*the only God,[e]who is at the Father's side,[f]*he has made him known.

John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway*


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What we have exposed is that Zionists lie and lie and lie and there is simply no truth in  a Zionist.
> 
> Zionists lie about Jesus, slandering His name by calling Him a Zionist, the lowest form of human  life.
> 
> And Zionists continue in their disbelief of Jesus, an act which if it continues, for each and every Zionist embracing disbelief, will result in condemnation to the fires of hell for eternity.



Who's WE ???? 

Why is it that when you've been caught lying so many times, you try to make it seem like others are lying ?
Are you ashamed at your compulsive lying. 

Anyone can read this thread and they will see just how much Palestinian Shills like Sherri lie to promote their agenda. It's the only way to get their message through.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always. 

And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are. 

Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Justified by Faith

We ourselves are Jews by birth and not*Gentile sinners;*yet we know that*a person is not justified**by works of the law*but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law,*because by works of the law no one will be justified.

But if, in our endeavor to be justified in Christ, we too were found*to be sinners, is Christ then a servant of sin? Certainly not!*For if I rebuild what I tore down, I prove myself to be a transgressor.*For through the law I*died to the law, so that I might*live to God.*I have been*crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives*in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God,*who loved me and*gave himself for me.*I do not nullify the grace of God, forif righteousness[c]*were through the law,*then Christ died for no purpose.

Galatians 2 ESV - Paul Accepted by the Apostles - Then - Bible Gateway*


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always.
> 
> And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are.
> 
> Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .



I asked a simple question. Who else besides yourself are you referring to when you say 'we'


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always.
> 
> And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are.
> 
> Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .



The only thing you have exposed is yourself as a Jew hating shill for Islamic terrorism!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So which is it ? 

Heaven or hell?

John 17

English Standard Version (ESV)

The High Priestly Prayer

When Jesus had spoken these words,*he lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said,*Father,*the hour has come;*glorify your Son that the Son may*glorify you,*since*you have given him authority over all flesh,*to give eternal life to all*whom you have given him.*And this is eternal life,*that they know you*the only*true God, and*Jesus Christ whom you have sent.*I*glorified you on earth,*having accomplished the work that you gave me to do.*And now, Father,*glorify me in your own presence with the glory*that I had with you*before the world existed.

John 17 ESV - The High Priestly Prayer - When Jesus - Bible Gateway





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always.
> 
> And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are.
> 
> Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have exposed is yourself as a Jew hating shill for Islamic terrorism!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn to read.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always.
> 
> And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are.
> 
> Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a simple question. Who else besides yourself are you referring to when you say 'we'
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always.
> 
> And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are.
> 
> Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a simple question. Who else besides yourself are you referring to when you say 'we'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I did. Are you telling me that Jesus is the one you are talking about when you said 'we helped expose Zionist lies' ?

Please don't say yes, I can't take any more laughing, my stomach hurts !


----------



## Lipush

Jesus was a very faithful Zionist, indeed.

Just like Abraham was.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always. And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are. Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .


The only thing that you have exposed is yourself - as a myopic, tunnel-visioned and dogma-spouting lunatic.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> This thread sure has exposed her for the fool that she is.  Poor thing.  Let us pray that Jesus can cure her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still rambling on?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are still laughing at Sherri and her friend Sharmoota.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This thread has exposed the depraved mindset of your average Jew hating Pali supporter. 

Jihad Sherri should get an Oscar for it.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So which is it ?
> 
> Heaven or hell?
> 
> John 17
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> The High Priestly Prayer
> 
> When Jesus had spoken these words,*he lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said,*Father,*the hour has come;*glorify your Son that the Son may*glorify you,*since*you have given him authority over all flesh,*to give eternal life to all*whom you have given him.*And this is eternal life,*that they know you*the only*true God, and*Jesus Christ whom you have sent.*I*glorified you on earth,*having accomplished the work that you gave me to do.*And now, Father,*glorify me in your own presence with the glory*that I had with you*before the world existed.
> 
> John 17 ESV - The High Priestly Prayer - When Jesus - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always.
> 
> And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are.
> 
> Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have exposed is yourself as a Jew hating shill for Islamic terrorism!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For you?  HELL!  Tee hee.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The sons of Abraham are now those who believe in Jesus.

Galatians 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

By Faith, or by Works of the Law?

O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vainif indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith*just as*Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness?

Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*In you shall all the nations be blessed.*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.

Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway





Kondor3 said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always. And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are. Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
		
Click to expand...

The only thing that you have exposed is yourself - as a myopic, tunnel-visioned and dogma-spouting lunatic.


Click to expand...

*


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I presented you with a verse proving Jews killed Jesus and God's wrath was on those rejecting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> But you continue to ignore the words written and slander Jesus.
> 
> AS I said, continued disbelief in Jesus will take you to eternity in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sherri let us know if you have any more verses which prove Jesus was Zionist. LOLOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...


Jews could not execute a prisoner.
Crucifixion was a roman form of execution.  They put 250,000 jews to the cross.
Jews did not kill Jesus.  They could not.
Jesus actions were a political threat to the empire.  Jesus made sure he would be arrested and crucified.  
If he had not sacrificed himself he would just have been another rabbi.  There would have been no christianity.
No Paul, not christian sent to the roman coliseum, possibly no fall of rome.  Might even have resulted in no Islam because there would have been no Bahira.
Jews did not kill Jesus.
Muslim don't believe Jesus was killed.  Christians don't believe he can be killed.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have exposed is that Zionists lie and lie and lie and there is simply no truth in  a Zionist.
> 
> Zionists lie about Jesus, slandering His name by calling Him a Zionist, the lowest form of human  life.
> 
> And Zionists continue in their disbelief of Jesus, an act which if it continues, for each and every Zionist embracing disbelief, will result in condemnation to the fires of hell for eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's WE ????
> 
> Why is it that when you've been caught lying so many times, you try to make it seem like others are lying ?
> Are you ashamed at your compulsive lying.
> 
> Anyone can read this thread and they will see just how much Palestinian Shills like Sherri lie to promote their agenda. It's the only way to get their message through.
Click to expand...

When she says "we", she's referring to the left and right cheeks of her ass, and the 6 to 8 voices in her head.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Those under the law are now cursed.

The Law and the Promise

Brothers and sisters, let us think in human terms: Even an agreement made between two persons is firm. After that agreement is accepted by both people, no one can stop it or add anything to it.*God made promises both to Abraham and to his descendant. God did not say, and to your descendants. That would mean many people. But God said, and to your descendant. That means only one person; that person is Christ.*This is what I mean: God had an agreement with Abraham and promised to keep it. The law, which came four hundred thirty years later, cannot change that agreement and so destroy Gods promise to Abraham.*If the law could give us Abrahams blessing, then the promise would not be necessary. But that is not possible, because God freely gave his blessings to Abraham through the promise he had made.

So what was the law for? It was given to show that the wrong things people do are against Gods will. And it continued until the special descendant, who had been promised, came. The law was given through angels who used Moses for a mediator[g]*to give the law to people.*But a mediator is not needed when there is only one side, and God is only one.

Galatians 3 NCV - Blessing Comes Through Faith - You - Bible Gateway




Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread sure has exposed her for the fool that she is.  Poor thing.  Let us pray that Jesus can cure her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are still laughing at Sherri and her friend Sharmoota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread has exposed the depraved mindset of your average Jew hating Pali supporter.
> 
> Jihad Sherri should get an Oscar for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The sons of Abraham are now those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Galatians 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> By Faith, or by Works of the Law?
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vainif indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith*just as*Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness?
> 
> Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*In you shall all the nations be blessed.*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.
> 
> Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always. And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are. Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that you have exposed is yourself - as a myopic, tunnel-visioned and dogma-spouting lunatic.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*
Who?  What?  IRRELEVANT.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The children of God are those who believe in Jesus.

Not one word about Zionism because Zionism is of Satan.

The Purpose of the Law of Moses

Does this mean that the law is against Gods promises? Never! That would be true only if the law could make us right with God. But God did not give a law that can bring life.*Instead, the Scriptures showed that the whole world is bound by sin. This was so the promise would be given through faith to people who believe in Jesus Christ.

Before this faith came, we were all held prisoners by the law. We had no freedom until God showed us the way of faith that was coming.*In other words, the law was our guardian leading us to Christ so that we could be made right with God through faith.*Now the way of faith has come, and we no longer live under a guardian.

You were all baptized into Christ, and so you were all clothed with Christ. This means that you are all children of God through faith in Christ Jesus.*In Christ, there is no difference between Jew and Greek, slave and free person, male and female. You are all the same in Christ Jesus.*You belong to Christ, so you are Abrahams descendants. You will inherit all of Gods blessings because of the promise God made to Abraham.

Galatians 3 NCV - Blessing Comes Through Faith - You - Bible Gateway






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sons of Abraham are now those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Galatians 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> By Faith, or by Works of the Law?
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vainif indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith*just as*Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness?
> 
> Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*In you shall all the nations be blessed.*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.
> 
> Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that you have exposed is yourself - as a myopic, tunnel-visioned and dogma-spouting lunatic.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Who?  What?  IRRELEVANT.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not one word about Jesus being a Zionist.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sons of Abraham are now those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Galatians 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> By Faith, or by Works of the Law?
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vainif indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith*just as*Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness?
> 
> Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*In you shall all the nations be blessed.*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.
> 
> Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that you have exposed is yourself - as a myopic, tunnel-visioned and dogma-spouting lunatic.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Who?  What?  IRRELEVANT.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those under the law are now cursed.
> 
> The Law and the Promise
> 
> Brothers and sisters, let us think in human terms: Even an agreement made between two persons is firm. After that agreement is accepted by both people, no one can stop it or add anything to it.*God made promises both to Abraham and to his descendant. God did not say, and to your descendants. That would mean many people. But God said, and to your descendant. That means only one person; that person is Christ.*This is what I mean: God had an agreement with Abraham and promised to keep it. The law, which came four hundred thirty years later, cannot change that agreement and so destroy Gods promise to Abraham.*If the law could give us Abrahams blessing, then the promise would not be necessary. But that is not possible, because God freely gave his blessings to Abraham through the promise he had made.
> 
> So what was the law for? It was given to show that the wrong things people do are against Gods will. And it continued until the special descendant, who had been promised, came. The law was given through angels who used Moses for a mediator[g]*to give the law to people.*But a mediator is not needed when there is only one side, and God is only one.
> 
> Galatians 3 NCV - Blessing Comes Through Faith - You - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread sure has exposed her for the fool that she is.  Poor thing.  Let us pray that Jesus can cure her.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has exposed the depraved mindset of your average Jew hating Pali supporter.
> 
> Jihad Sherri should get an Oscar for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jewish leaders had Jesus arrested and had Him killed, the story is told in The Christian Gospels.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented you with a verse proving Jews killed Jesus and God's wrath was on those rejecting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> But you continue to ignore the words written and slander Jesus.
> 
> AS I said, continued disbelief in Jesus will take you to eternity in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sherri let us know if you have any more verses which prove Jesus was Zionist. LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews could not execute a prisoner.
> Crucifixion was a roman form of execution.  They put 250,000 jews to the cross.
> Jews did not kill Jesus.  They could not.
> Jesus actions were a political threat to the empire.  Jesus made sure he would be arrested and crucified.
> If he had not sacrificed himself he would just have been another rabbi.  There would have been no christianity.
> No Paul, not christian sent to the roman coliseum, possibly no fall of rome.  Might even have resulted in no Islam because there would have been no Bahira.
> Jews did not kill Jesus.
> Muslim don't believe Jesus was killed.  Christians don't believe he can be killed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Again we read on and see how Sherri puts her foot in her mouth. Ha ha ha. 


21 Is the law then against the promises of God? God forbid: for if there had been a law given which could have given life, verily righteousness should have been by the law.

Game over dude.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jewish leaders had Jesus arrested and had Him killed, the story is told in The Christian Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented you with a verse proving Jews killed Jesus and God's wrath was on those rejecting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> But you continue to ignore the words written and slander Jesus.
> 
> AS I said, continued disbelief in Jesus will take you to eternity in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews could not execute a prisoner.
> Crucifixion was a roman form of execution.  They put 250,000 jews to the cross.
> Jews did not kill Jesus.  They could not.
> Jesus actions were a political threat to the empire.  Jesus made sure he would be arrested and crucified.
> If he had not sacrificed himself he would just have been another rabbi.  There would have been no christianity.
> No Paul, not christian sent to the roman coliseum, possibly no fall of rome.  Might even have resulted in no Islam because there would have been no Bahira.
> Jews did not kill Jesus.
> Muslim don't believe Jesus was killed.  Christians don't believe he can be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But I thought you said the word Jew does not exist in the bible. Makeup your mind, dirtbag.  

Jesus had no problems with his people and tribe, the Jews. He was a Zionist RABBI who preached from the Old Testament.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 26

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Plot to Kill Jesus

When Jesus had finished all these sayings, he said to his disciples,&#8220;You know that after two days*the Passover is coming, and*the Son of Man*will be delivered up to be crucified.&#8221;

Then the chief priests and the elders of the people gathered in*the palace of the high priest, whose name was*Caiaphas,*and plotted together in order to arrest Jesus by stealth and kill him.*But they said, &#8220;Not during the feast,*lest there be an uproar among the people.&#8221;

Matthew 26 ESV - The Plot to Kill Jesus - When Jesus had - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Betrayal and Arrest of Jesus

While he was still speaking,*Judas came, one of the twelve, and with him a great crowd with swords and clubs, from the chief priests and the elders of the people.*Now the betrayer had given them a sign, saying, The one I will kiss is the man; seize him.*And he came up to Jesus at once and said, Greetings,*Rabbi! And he kissed him.*Jesus said to him,*Friend,*do what you came to do.[f]*Then they came up and laid hands on Jesus and seized him.*And behold, one of those who were with Jesus stretched out his hand and drew his*sword and struck the servant[g]*of the high priest and cut off his ear.*Then Jesus said to him,*Put your sword back into its place. For*all who take the sword will perish by the sword.*Do you think that I cannot appeal to my Father, and he will at once send me*more than twelve*legions of angels?*But how then should the Scriptures be fulfilled, that it must be so?*At that hour Jesus said to the crowds,*Have you come out as against a robber, with swords and clubs to capture me? Day after dayI sat in the temple*teaching, and you did not seize me.*But*all this has taken place that the Scriptures of the prophets might be fulfilled.Then all the disciples left him and fled.

Jesus Before Caiaphas and the Council

Then*those who had seized Jesus led him to*Caiaphas the high priest, where the scribes and the elders had gathered.*And*Peter was following him at a distance, as far as*the courtyard of the high priest, and going inside he sat with*the guards to see the end.*Now the chief priests and the whole council[h]*were seeking false testimony against Jesus that they might put him to death,*but they found none,*though many false witnesses came forward. At last*two came forward*and said, This man said,*I am able to*destroy the temple of God, and to rebuild it in three days.*And the high priest stood up and said, Have you no answer to make? What is it that these men testify against you?_*But Jesus remained silent.*And the high priest said to him,*I adjure you by*the living God,*tell us if you are*the Christ,*the Son of God.*Jesus said to him,*You have said so. But I tell you, from now onyou will see the Son of Man*seated at the right hand of Power andcoming on the clouds of heaven.*Then the high priest*tore his robes and said,*He has uttered blasphemy. What further witnesses do we need? You have now heard his blasphemy.*What is your judgment? They answered,*He deserves death.*Then*they spit in his face*andstruck him. And some slapped him,*saying, Prophesy to us, youChrist! Who is it that struck you?

Peter Denies Jesus

Matthew 26 ESV - The Plot to Kill Jesus - When Jesus had - Bible Gateway_


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The sons of Abraham are now those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Galatians 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> By Faith, or by Works of the Law?
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vain&#8212;if indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith&#8212;*just as*Abraham &#8220;believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness&#8221;?
> 
> Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*&#8220;In you shall all the nations be blessed.&#8221;*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.
> 
> Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am never alone, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit are with me always. And we have exposed the Zionist lies for the lies they are. Truth is Jesus, He is with those who believe in Him every moment of life into eternity .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that you have exposed is yourself - as a myopic, tunnel-visioned and dogma-spouting lunatic.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*
Is there a psychiatrist in the house?*


----------



## Roudy

Da blah, da blu, da blee!


----------



## Roudy




----------



## Roudy

Psychiatrist committed suicide after having to deal with FREAK SHERRI.

Can you imagine living with this zombie?  Talk about HELL ON EARTH!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 27

English Standard Version (ESV)

Jesus Delivered to Pilate

When morning came, all the chief priests and the elders of the peopletook counsel against Jesus to put him to death.*And they bound him and*led him away and*delivered him over to*Pilate the governor.

Judas Hangs Himself

Then when*Judas, his betrayer, saw that Jesus[a]*was condemned,*he changed his mind and brought back*the thirty pieces of silver to the chief priests and the elders,*saying, I have sinned by betraying innocent blood. They said, What is that to us?*See to it yourself.*And throwing down the pieces of silver into the temple,*he departed, and he went and hanged himself.*But the chief priests, taking the pieces of silver, said, It is not lawful to put them into*the treasury, since it is blood money.*So they took counsel and bought with them the potter's field as a burial place for strangers.*Therefore*that field has been called the Field of Blood*to this day.*Then was fulfilled what had been spoken by the prophet Jeremiah, saying,*And they took the thirty pieces of silver, the price of him on whom a price had been set by some of the sons of Israel,*and they gave them for the potter's field, as the Lord directed me.

Jesus Before Pilate

Now Jesus stood before the governor, and the governor asked him, Are you*the King of the Jews? Jesus said,*You have said so.*But when he was accused by the chief priests and elders, he gave no answer.*Then Pilate said to him,*Do you not hear how many things they testify against you?*But he gave him no answer, not even to a single charge, so that the governor was greatly amazed.

The Crowd Chooses Barabbas

Now at the feast the governor was accustomed to release for the crowd any one prisoner whom they wanted.*And they had then a notorious prisoner called Barabbas.*So when they had gathered, Pilate said to them, Whom do you want me to release for you: Barabbas, orJesus who is called Christ?*For he knew that it was out*of envy that they had delivered him up.*Besides, while he was sitting on*the judgment seat, his wife sent word to him, Have nothing to do withthat righteous man, for I have suffered much because of him today*in a dream.*Now the chief priests and the elders persuaded the crowd to*ask for Barabbas and destroy Jesus.*The governor again said to them, Which of the two do you want me to release for you? And they said, Barabbas.*Pilate said to them, Then what shall I do with Jesus who is called Christ?*They all said, Let him be crucified!*And he said, Why,*what evil has he done? But they shouted all the more, Let him be crucified!

Pilate Delivers Jesus to Be Crucified

So when Pilate saw that he was gaining nothing, but rather that*a riot was beginning, he took water and*washed his hands before the crowd, saying, I am innocent of*this man's blood;**see to it yourselves.*And all the people answered,*His blood be on us and*on our children!Then he released for them Barabbas, and having*scourged[c]*Jesus, delivered him to be crucified.

Jesus Is Mocked

Then the soldiers of the governor took Jesus into the*governor's headquarters,[d]*and they gathered the whole*battalion[e]*before him.And they stripped him and put*a scarlet robe on him,*and twisting together a crown of thorns, they put it on his head and put a reed in his right hand. And kneeling before him, they*mocked him, saying, Hail,*King of the Jews!*And*they spit on him and took the reed and struck him on the head.*And when they had mocked him, they stripped him of the robe and put his own clothes on him and*led him away to crucify him.

The Crucifixion

As they went out, they found a man of Cyrene, Simon by name. They compelled this man to*carry his cross.*And when they came to a place called Golgotha (which means Place of a Skull),*they offered him wine to drink, mixed with*gall, but when he tasted it, he would not drink it.And when they had crucified him,*they divided his garments among them by casting lots.*Then they sat down and*kept watch over him there.*And over his head they put the charge against him, which read, This is Jesus,*the King of the Jews.*Then two*robbers were crucified with him,*one on the right and one on the left.*And*those who passed by*derided him,*wagging their heads*and saying,*You who would destroy the temple and rebuild it in three days, save yourself!*If you are*the Son of God, come down from the cross.*So also the chief priests, with the scribes and elders, mocked him, saying,*He saved others;*he cannot save himself.*He is the King of Israel; let him come down now from the cross, and we will believe in him.*He trusts in God; let God deliver him now, if he desires him. For he said, I am the Son of God.*And the robbers who were crucified with him also reviled him in the same way.

The Death of Jesus

Now from the sixth hour[f]*there was darkness over all the land[g]*until the ninth hour.[h]*And about the ninth hour Jesus*cried out with a loud voice, saying,*Eli, Eli, lema sabachthani?*that is,*My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?*And some of the bystanders, hearing it, said, This man is calling Elijah.*And one of them at once ran and took a sponge, filled it with*sour wine, and put it on a reed and*gave it to him to drink.*But the others said, Wait, let us see whether Elijah will come to save him.*And Jesus*cried out again with a loud voice andyielded up his spirit.

And behold,*the curtain of the temple was torn in two, from top to bottom. And*the earth shook, and the rocks were split.*The tombs also were opened. And many bodies of*the saints*who had fallen asleep were raised,*and coming out of the tombs after his resurrection they went into*the holy city and appeared to many.*When the centurion and those who were with him,*keeping watch over Jesus, saw the earthquake and what took place, they were filled with awe and said,Truly this was the Son*of God!

There were also*many women there, looking on*from a distance, who had followed Jesus from Galilee,*ministering to him,*among whom were*Mary Magdalene and Mary the mother of James and Joseph andthe mother of the sons of Zebedee.

Matthew 27 ESV - Jesus Delivered to Pilate - When - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1 Thessalonians 2*(English Standard Version)

For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g

1 thessalonians 2 ESV - Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians - Bible Gateway



The story of the Jews killing Jesus is recounted in the other three gospels, as well.


----------



## MHunterB

*yawn*


----------



## Roudy




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Recap

Zionism was founded in the 1890s, over 18 centuries after Jesus lived.

Jesus. was never and is not a Zionist. 

Jesus is the Son of God.


----------



## Roudy

Recap.

Most American Christians support Israel and believe that Jesus was Zionist.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The children of God are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Not one word about Zionism because Zionism is of Satan.
> 
> The Purpose of the Law of Moses
> 
> Does this mean that the law is against Gods promises? Never! That would be true only if the law could make us right with God. But God did not give a law that can bring life.*Instead, the Scriptures showed that the whole world is bound by sin. This was so the promise would be given through faith to people who believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> Before this faith came, we were all held prisoners by the law. We had no freedom until God showed us the way of faith that was coming.*In other words, the law was our guardian leading us to Christ so that we could be made right with God through faith.*Now the way of faith has come, and we no longer live under a guardian.
> 
> You were all baptized into Christ, and so you were all clothed with Christ. This means that you are all children of God through faith in Christ Jesus.*In Christ, there is no difference between Jew and Greek, slave and free person, male and female. You are all the same in Christ Jesus.*You belong to Christ, so you are Abrahams descendants. You will inherit all of Gods blessings because of the promise God made to Abraham.
> 
> Galatians 3 NCV - Blessing Comes Through Faith - You - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sons of Abraham are now those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> Galatians 3
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> By Faith, or by Works of the Law?
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you?*It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly*portrayed as crucified.*Let me ask you only this:*Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by*hearing with faith?*Are you so foolish?*Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by[a]*the flesh?*Did you suffer**so many things in vainif indeed it was in vain?*Does he who supplies the Spirit to you andworks miracles among you do so*by works of the law, or by hearing with faith*just as*Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness?
> 
> Know then that it is*those of faith who are*the sons of Abraham.*And the Scripture, foreseeing that*God would justify[c]*the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying,*In you shall all the nations be blessed.*So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.
> 
> Galatians 3 - Faith or Works of the Law - You foolish - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Who?  What?  IRRELEVANT.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*

Still proselytizing?  Take it to the religious board*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

False and False

Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing. 

All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.

There simply is no truth in a Zionist.

Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him. 



Roudy said:


> Recap.
> 
> Most American Christians support Israel and believe that Jesus was Zionist.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recap.
> 
> Most American Christians support Israel and believe that Jesus was Zionist.
Click to expand...



Why Jesus was a Zionist
http://www.americanthinker.com/2013/12/why_jesus_was_a_zionist.html

After the 1960s, the radical left conquered America's Organs of Propaganda, which now run robotically identical "news" stories every single day. Yet normal people don't all march to the same drummer. Big Media coordination of the "news" proves that we no longer have a free-thinking press; only the web is still free.

Voltaire nailed it when he said that "To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize." There you have the open secret of our ruling class. If Obama can't be criticized for five whole years, you know who rules you. It's not you or me.

Now 'tis the season of Christmas, Hanukkah, and the New Year, a good time to wonder what Jesus would say about our political-media cult and its real beliefs.

What would Jesus say about the alphabet channels and the New York Times? What would he say about MSNBC and Chris Matthews? About Miley Cyrus? About the infiltration of our lives by radical Muslims pursuing jihad against the infidels -- AKA free Americans?

Theologically Jesus is viewed by different people in very different ways -- liberal Christians seem to see him as a "community organizer" like Obama. Others seem him as a spiritually ideal human being, a divinely inspired prophet, a messianic bringer of salvation, and as both human and divine in Christian orthodox theology.

*Do NOT post entire articles, only small parts.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus loved Jerusalem/aka Zion once.

But things changed.

See Matthew 23.

And today those under the law are cursed.

Under The New Covenant, Salvation is for Jew and Gentile who believe in Jesus.

And all who believe will.spend eternity together in Heaven with God.

Jerusalem/aka Zion is just a part of the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind.

And Zionism is a political ideology founded in Europe in the 1890s.

The Old Testament promises were all fulfilled through Jesus Christ.


----------



## Shaarona

Herzl had such a tragic life.. In fact the whole family story is very tragic.


----------



## aris2chat

Jesus was a Zionist
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qUaPDMfyA0#t=0&hd=1]Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube[/ame]
Kreplach: Jesus Christ was a Zionist!
Those Who Cannot Remember the Past . . . - Jews for Jesus

but Sherri speaks for all christians


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It's interesting that in Alfred Eidersheims book, he spends pages telling all about elaborate Jewish ideas of End Times (He was a Jew who became a Christian). 

And he compares those beliefs at the time Jesus lived to the silence of Jesus about any of this in Matthew 24 and 25. 

Basically, on His return what He says is He will return and we will not know when and to be ready. 

He does say the Gospel.shall.be preached in all the inhabited earth before He,  Jesus,  returns. Matthew 24:14


This book was written in 1883, before Zionism was founded.

The Life And Times of Jesus The Messiah


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I do is tell everyone what Jesus says, that He is the Son of God.

Zionism is Idolatry with not a thing to do with Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "The Zionist ideology explained : So why does Israel engage in such terror ?" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Brainwashed Christian Zionist extremists support for Israel" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Israel - Occult Zionism - Hell on Earth - Documentary - WW3 - NWO" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Rod Thompson interviews Stephen Sizer" on YouTube


----------



## Kondor3

Watch Monty Python's Confuse-A-Cat...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

DEFINING Jesus


Watch "Archbishop Venables at GAFCON Jerusalem" on YouTube


----------



## Kondor3

Watch Monty Python's Crackpot Religions...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *What I do is tell everyone *what Jesus says, that He is the Son of God.
> 
> And you told it 20 consecutive hours yesterday, 28 consecutive hours Friday and Saturday, 15 consecutive hours so far today, 100 posts a day and you tell us you have a life? I'll bet you have a stack of pizza boxes 6 feet high. Are you posting from an asylum?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am not ashamed of the Gospel.of Christ and I am called to proclaim it.

Words Jesus spoke to the first disciples, follow me.

That is Jesus message to all who believe in Him, follow me.

Jesus is the truth and the life and the way.

He is not a political ideology or a follower of one.

Jesus is the Son of God.

He is the Christ risen.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recap.
> 
> Most American Christians support Israel and believe that Jesus was Zionist.
Click to expand...

According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white. 

And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations in the US believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism. 

The USA has always been a pro Israel Zionist country beginning with the Founding Fathers and will always continue to be so. 

Now cough up some more blood. LOL


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recap.
> 
> Most American Christians support Israel and believe that Jesus was Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
Click to expand...


I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not ashamed of the Gospel.of Christ and I am called to proclaim it.
> 
> Words Jesus spoke to the first disciples, follow me.
> 
> That is Jesus message to all who believe in Him, follow me.
> 
> Jesus is the truth and the life and the way.
> 
> He is not a political ideology or a follower of one.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> He is the Christ risen.


Cut the crap, you aren't a follower of Jesus, you're just one person among many who man this member name "Sherri" on a 24 hour basis.  Your mission from hell is to spread all the anti Semitic anti Zionist bullshit theories you can. Whether it be religious or political.  

This morning I checked the time, and realized that you two dipshits were posting at 4 AM.  FOUR AM!  Ha ha ha. What kind of depraved, lame, mentally ill garbage of humanity is up at 4 Am posting Jew hate on the internet.  Wow.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And the Zionist as always produces no sources to back up any of his Zionist lies.




Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
Click to expand...

You don't think, period.  

Gallup poll results have been posted a million times on this board. Take your head out of the sand, ostrich. This is not some Middle eastern shithole of hatred and persecution you keep talking so highly about. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And the Zionist as always produces no sources to back up any of his Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't have to. Look it up. Are you incapable of doing a simple search now?  You guys are so adept at digging all the Islamist anti Israel garbage sites out there, but suddenly you're incapable of processing a basic search?  Ha ha ha. Get lost. Call in the third shifter.


----------



## irosie91

I read the New Testament-----and I actually do not recall----any credible statement 
which attributes to him the statement      "I AM THE SON OF GOD---I AM GOD ON 
EARTH and THE WAY TO HEAVEN IS BELIEF IN MY STATEMENT"     I recall him 
preaching the kind of ethics which was the partyline of the pharisees of his day and 
preaching in a manner of various poet prophets fairly contemporary with his time. 
People who LATER wrote about him----incorporated some of the latest concepts 
in mysticism of the time.     I recall that he was crucified in the same manner that tens 
of thousands of jews were crucified by the romans during that time.    He was one of 
MANY persons who some jews decided  "maybe HE IS THE MESSIAH"      Some of the 
stuff written about him recapitulates some of the mystic writings found in the 
dead sea scrolls.      Try as he would----a "true believer"  could not find a single 
word in the dead sea scrolls that referred to the person ---Jesus-----but there were 
lots of concepts about  "sons of darkness"   "sons of light"  and weird surrealistic 
visions as in the weird writings of the unknown or unknowns whose nom de plume was "JOHN"       "JOHN"  shows up as a name for the person who christian scholars 
identify as  "ELIJAH"        to wit----John the Baptist-----who himself was a mystic


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Zionist as always produces no sources to back up any of his Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Look it up. Are you incapable of doing a simple search now?  You guys are so adept at digging all the Islamist anti Israel garbage sites out there, but suddenly you're incapable of processing a basic search?  Ha ha ha. Get lost. Call in the third shifter.
Click to expand...


Look at a map of the West Bank settlements.. That's about as basic as you can get.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recap.
> 
> Most American Christians support Israel and believe that Jesus was Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations in the US believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> The USA has always been a pro Israel Zionist country beginning with the Founding Fathers and will always continue to be so.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
Click to expand...


Years and years ago some Italian guy did a study of the Jews around the time of Jesus, and he said that it was very common that they would refer to themselves as the Son of God, the way people now say "Children of God."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Christian Zionism: Roadmap to Armageddon? 1. Historical Roots Part 2 of 2" on YouTube


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> LOL - No, you just claimed it illustrated a lesson taught by Jesus *as opposed to* what you imagined Judaism teaches.  Which was dead wrong.
> 
> It's hardly a 'strawman' when the facts contradict your ignorance : ))   In your attempt to illustrate what you supposed was a *difference* you appeared to prove a commonality instead.
> 
> Is it really a commonality?  That's why I gave you the source link:  usually content in a sermon has been well-researched, particularly if it touches upon theology.


Wrong again, dumbass!

My comments had nothing to do with Judaism, you fucking freak!


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Zionist as always produces no sources to back up any of his Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Look it up. Are you incapable of doing a simple search now?  You guys are so adept at digging all the Islamist anti Israel garbage sites out there, but suddenly you're incapable of processing a basic search?  Ha ha ha. Get lost. Call in the third shifter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at a map of the West Bank settlements.. That's about as basic as you can get.
Click to expand...



What do the farms and houses in   Judea/samaria have to do with anything? 
  Jesus was  Judean----born in Bethlehem which christian scholars BELIEVE was 
  his ancestral land thru the patrilineal line.    Is the issue the ancestral land of 
  Jesus thru his father Joseph?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I will believe Jesus words are true when He says He is the Son of God.

Why would I believe some Italian guy who was not there, over Jesus, who was?




Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False and False
> 
> Claims supported by nothing, no sources, nothing.
> 
> All we hear are lies and more lies from Zionists.
> 
> There simply is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> Christians believe Jesus is who He says He is, the Son of God who saves and gives eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations in the US believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> The USA has always been a pro Israel Zionist country beginning with the Founding Fathers and will always continue to be so.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years and years ago some Italian guy did a study of the Jews around the time of Jesus, and he said that it was very common that they would refer to themselves as the Son of God, the way people now say "Children of God."
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I never heard this Silly Sally tale before, Jews all calling each other the son of god.

I do not believe it.


----------



## MHunterB

Billo_Really said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - No, you just claimed it illustrated a lesson taught by Jesus *as opposed to* what you imagined Judaism teaches.  Which was dead wrong.
> 
> It's hardly a 'strawman' when the facts contradict your ignorance : ))   In your attempt to illustrate what you supposed was a *difference* you appeared to prove a commonality instead.
> 
> Is it really a commonality?  That's why I gave you the source link:  usually content in a sermon has been well-researched, particularly if it touches upon theology.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, dumbass!
> 
> My comments had nothing to do with Judaism, you fucking freak!
Click to expand...


Your "comment" was based on a rather famous Midrash, which is a part of Judaism.  It's quite ridiculous of you to make such assertions - not to mention the fact that you couldn't accurately identify the source.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I never heard this Silly Sally tale before, Jews all calling each other sons of god.
> 
> I do not believe it.



Wow. Another 18 hour day for the imp of Satan. Hope the jihadis are paying you well. And not only are they the sons of God, Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> Incorrect. The Jews were his people. His ministry focused upon his own people. It was only at the end - prior to his disappearance - that Jesus tasked his surviving disciples to go out into the world and to preach his message amongst the Gentiles.


There is no such thing as a "chosen" people.  God does not choose.  We are all equal in HIS eyes.  HE doesn't pick one over the other.



Kondor3 said:


> With respect to what I want for the State of Israel - there is truth in what you say. Fortunately for me, I"ve never claimed to be a particularly good Christian and any judgment on my soul will be between me and my God; not according to your guidelines.


I face the same fate.



Kondor3 said:


> I don't know about narcissim and selfishness, but I do, indeed, support Israel's re-conquest of its spiritual homeland, and have adopted a to-the-victor-go-the-spoils mindset with respect to Israeli territorial gains.


That's another thing that is opposite from the teachings of Christ.  

Material gains were not important to him.



Kondor3 said:


> I do not presume nor pretend to know the mind of God.


I do.  HE sent me an email a week ago, Tuesday. It said, _"Who the fuck is this *Kondor3* prick?  I don't think I like him!"_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Stop lying!



Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think, period.
> 
> Gallup poll results have been posted a million times on this board. Take your head out of the sand, ostrich. This is not some Middle eastern shithole of hatred and persecution you keep talking so highly about. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I never heard this Silly Sally tale before, Jews all calling each other the son of god.
> 
> I do not believe it.



You should try reading actual Jewish writings by actual Jews-practicing-Judaism, especially historical sources of the Second Temple period....  

There's a lot of areas where you know nothing, l'il sherriturd:  the beginning of wisdom is realizing one's ignorance.  

OTOH, you presume that if **you** haven't heard of something before, it isn't 'real' or 'true' or whatever.....pretty fine example of aggressive stupidity there : ))


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I will believe Jesus words are true when He says He is the Son of God.
> 
> Why would I believe some Italian guy who was not there, over Jesus, who was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations in the US believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> The USA has always been a pro Israel Zionist country beginning with the Founding Fathers and will always continue to be so.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years and years ago some Italian guy did a study of the Jews around the time of Jesus, and he said that it was very common that they would refer to themselves as the Son of God, the way people now say "Children of God."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In a mental institution people can believe whatever they want to believe amd post about it all day long..  It makes the staff happy that the people are sitting quietly all day in front of a computer believing what they want to believe.  This way apparently the staff doesn't have to work as hard.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Are you too old to read?

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway[





irosie91 said:



			I read the New Testament-----and I actually do not recall----any credible statement 
which attributes to him the statement      "I AM THE SON OF GOD---I AM GOD ON 
EARTH and THE WAY TO HEAVEN IS BELIEF IN MY STATEMENT"     I recall him 
preaching the kind of ethics which was the partyline of the pharisees of his day and 
preaching in a manner of various poet prophets fairly contemporary with his time. 
People who LATER wrote about him----incorporated some of the latest concepts 
in mysticism of the time.     I recall that he was crucified in the same manner that tens 
of thousands of jews were crucified by the romans during that time.    He was one of 
MANY persons who some jews decided  "maybe HE IS THE MESSIAH"      Some of the 
stuff written about him recapitulates some of the mystic writings found in the 
dead sea scrolls.      Try as he would----a "true believer"  could not find a single 
word in the dead sea scrolls that referred to the person ---Jesus-----but there were 
lots of concepts about  "sons of darkness"   "sons of light"  and weird surrealistic 
visions as in the weird writings of the unknown or unknowns whose nom de plume was "JOHN"       "JOHN"  shows up as a name for the person who christian scholars 
identify as  "ELIJAH"        to wit----John the Baptist-----who himself was a mystic
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why should anyone believe a word you say?

No sources, as always.

Further, you added nothing to the discussion at all.

Are you called the son of god?





MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard this Silly Sally tale before, Jews all calling each other the son of god.
> 
> I do not believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try reading actual Jewish writings by actual Jews-practicing-Judaism, especially historical sources of the Second Temple period....
> 
> There's a lot of areas where you know nothing, l'il sherriturd:  the beginning of wisdom is realizing one's ignorance.
> 
> OTOH, you presume that if **you** haven't heard of something before, it isn't 'real' or 'true' or whatever.....pretty fine example of aggressive stupidity there : ))
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Your "comment" was based on a rather famous Midrash, which is a part of Judaism.  It's quite ridiculous of you to make such assertions - not to mention the fact that you couldn't accurately identify the source.


I could care less what that story means to you.  Obviously nothing, when looking at your posts.  But it had nothing to do with my point to _*Kondy.*_


----------



## Sally

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard this Silly Sally tale before, Jews all calling each other the son of god.
> 
> I do not believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try reading actual Jewish writings by actual Jews-practicing-Judaism, especially historical sources of the Second Temple period....
> 
> There's a lot of areas where you know nothing, l'il sherriturd:  the beginning of wisdom is realizing one's ignorance.
> 
> OTOH, you presume that if **you** haven't heard of something before, it isn't 'real' or 'true' or whatever.....pretty fine example of aggressive stupidity there : ))
Click to expand...


Some people in mental institutions think they are Napoleon, and evidently others think that they actually were living in the time of Jesus and knew exactly they Jews didn't refer to themselves.  There are many people who are scholars and have studied that time period  and the writings that came out of it, and they certainly know more than Mrs. Sherri who is a "good Christian" via the Internet.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you too old to read?
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway[
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=irosie91;8491572]I read the New Testament-----and I actually do not recall----any credible statement
> which attributes to him the statement      "I AM THE SON OF GOD---I AM GOD ON
> EARTH and THE WAY TO HEAVEN IS BELIEF IN MY STATEMENT"     I recall him
> preaching the kind of ethics which was the partyline of the pharisees of his day and
> preaching in a manner of various poet prophets fairly contemporary with his time.
> People who LATER wrote about him----incorporated some of the latest concepts
> in mysticism of the time.     I recall that he was crucified in the same manner that tens
> of thousands of jews were crucified by the romans during that time.    He was one of
> MANY persons who some jews decided  "maybe HE IS THE MESSIAH"      Some of the
> stuff written about him recapitulates some of the mystic writings found in the
> dead sea scrolls.      Try as he would----a "true believer"  could not find a single
> word in the dead sea scrolls that referred to the person ---Jesus-----but there were
> lots of concepts about  "sons of darkness"   "sons of light"  and weird surrealistic
> visions as in the weird writings of the unknown or unknowns whose nom de plume was "JOHN"       "JOHN"  shows up as a name for the person who christian scholars
> identify as  "ELIJAH"        to wit----John the Baptist-----who himself was a mystic_


_[/QUOTE]


Sherri----you quoted a passage from a GROUP OF WRITINGS of unknown authorship---
that are TOGETHER  attributed to a  NOM DE PLUMB---to wit   JOHN      The writings 
of JOHN    are in GREEK      There is no evidence---even from the writings that the 
persons who wrote the stuff ever met Jesus.    The writings are in the Style of 
PARABLES         The USE of parables was very  MUCH a part of the writings of 
those times and not really meant ot be taken as HISTORY---but rather as a means 
of ILLUSTRATION      Some real idiots do not know that the same is true of the 
TALMUD   -----lots of parables----not to be taken as  HISTORIC FACT---but 
as  "lessons"------.      It is not at all clear that a person NICODEMUS  had an 
interaction with a person called JESUS-----    Paul ---most certainly did not.   
There is no clear evidence that a person named  JOHN  was part of the entourage 
of Jesus.       I have never believed that   BALAAM actually had a conversation with 
his  DONKEY    or that   EVE conversed with a "SNAKE"    or that there was an  
APPLE THEY GALVANIZED THE SUDDEN GROWTH OF BRAIN CELLS

John is the same guy who saw   THE WHORE OF BABYLON UPON THE SEVEN HEADED 
MONSTER. ---------there is an actual name for that condition-----

               *********TOXIC DELERIUM**************

   even toxic delerium can respond o anti psychotics


does anyone here really believe that some guy approached  HILLEL and said---
    "teach me all of judaism whilst I stand on one foot""'?????????????????_


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism began with the Israelite exodus from Egypt around 1450 BCE.  And has grown ever since with Jesus & his followers.  Thanks to Jesus & the Christians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These are words of Jesus recorded by the Disciple John.





irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too old to read?
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway[
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=irosie91;8491572]I read the New Testament-----and I actually do not recall----any credible statement
> which attributes to him the statement      "I AM THE SON OF GOD---I AM GOD ON
> EARTH and THE WAY TO HEAVEN IS BELIEF IN MY STATEMENT"     I recall him
> preaching the kind of ethics which was the partyline of the pharisees of his day and
> preaching in a manner of various poet prophets fairly contemporary with his time.
> People who LATER wrote about him----incorporated some of the latest concepts
> in mysticism of the time.     I recall that he was crucified in the same manner that tens
> of thousands of jews were crucified by the romans during that time.    He was one of
> MANY persons who some jews decided  "maybe HE IS THE MESSIAH"      Some of the
> stuff written about him recapitulates some of the mystic writings found in the
> dead sea scrolls.      Try as he would----a "true believer"  could not find a single
> word in the dead sea scrolls that referred to the person ---Jesus-----but there were
> lots of concepts about  "sons of darkness"   "sons of light"  and weird surrealistic
> visions as in the weird writings of the unknown or unknowns whose nom de plume was "JOHN"       "JOHN"  shows up as a name for the person who christian scholars
> identify as  "ELIJAH"        to wit----John the Baptist-----who himself was a mystic_
Click to expand...

_


Sherri----you quoted a passage from a GROUP OF WRITINGS of unknown authorship---
that are TOGETHER  attributed to a  NOM DE PLUMB---to wit   JOHN      The writings 
of JOHN    are in GREEK      There is no evidence---even from the writings that the 
persons who wrote the stuff ever met Jesus.    The writings are in the Style of 
PARABLES         The USE of parables was very  MUCH a part of the writings of 
those times and not really meant ot be taken as HISTORY---but rather as a means 
of ILLUSTRATION      Some real idiots do not know that the same is true of the 
TALMUD   -----lots of parables----not to be taken as  HISTORIC FACT---but 
as  "lessons"------.      It is not at all clear that a person NICODEMUS  had an 
interaction with a person called JESUS-----    Paul ---most certainly did not.   
There is no clear evidence that a person named  JOHN  was part of the entourage 
of Jesus.       I have never believed that   BALAAM actually had a conversation with 
his  DONKEY    or that   EVE conversed with a "SNAKE"    or that there was an  
APPLE THEY GALVANIZED THE SUDDEN GROWTH OF BRAIN CELLS

John is the same guy who saw   THE WHORE OF BABYLON UPON THE SEVEN HEADED 
MONSTER. ---------there is an actual name for that condition-----

               *********TOXIC DELERIUM**************

   even toxic delerium can respond o anti psychotics


does anyone here really believe that some guy approached  HILLEL and said---
    "teach me all of judaism whilst I stand on one foot""'?????????????????[/QUOTE]_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The term "Zionism" was first introduced in 1893 by Nathan Birmbaum, but Theodor Hertzel, an Austrian Jew born to a prosperous, emancipated Budapest family, is recognized as the founder of the Zionist idealogy when he published his book in 1896, "The Jewish State", where he declared that the cure for anti-semitism was the establishment of a Jewish state. As he saw it, the best place to establish this state was in Palestine.

While Hertzel claimed that the establishment of a "Jewish" state would cure anti-Semitism, he also promoted anti-Semitism to further his cause.


Quotes from Theodor Hertzel, the father of Zionism

The word Zionism appears nowhere in The Bible.



MJB12741 said:


> Zionism began with the Israelite exodus from Egypt around 1450 BCE.  And has grown ever since with Jesus & his followers.  Thanks to Jesus & the Christians.


----------



## irosie91

try again     sherri------JOHN   is a cover name for a whole gaggle of 
writings-------none of which provide any evidence at all that they 
are written by anyone who met Jesus. ---------they are compiled parables 
and mystical things -----like that WHORE on THE SEVEN HEADED MONSTER.

John is a reasonable name for such a role.     It means  "G-d's GRACE"----also 
it is the same name as the KNOWN MYSTIC-----JOHN THE BAPTIST----
did you know that the JOHN THE BAPTIST   of the New Testament----came 
from the same ---OBSCURE DESERT TOWN  from which hailed  ELIJAH  
(the old testament prophet)       Legend has it that ELIJAH will hail the 
coming of the  MESSIAH   ----when he gets here.    Christian scholars do 
ID   john the baptist with ELIJAH         the bible is an interesting book---
read it some time.      Jews still leave a cup of wine for Elijah on passover---
but I do not believe that he comes around and drinks it-------do you?


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And the Zionist as always produces no sources to back up any of his Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Americans' Sympathies for Israel Match All-Time High


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Zionist as always produces no sources to back up any of his Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so... Most Americans know that any hope for a separate Palestinian state ended a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans' Sympathies for Israel Match All-Time High
Click to expand...

What does Sherriah say about the Gallup poll? That Huffington Post says different?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine in the days of Christ

The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah

Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine. 

The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3

Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.

Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.

Another Zionist myth debunked.

Jews were scattered from Palestine before Jesus.

And Alfred Edersheim, raised as a Jew, calls the land Palestine too, in this book he wrote in 1883.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, recap, Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine when Jesus lived there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Summary

Alfred Edersheim (March 7, 1825 &#8211; March 16, 1889) was a Jewish convert to Christianity and a Biblical scholar known especially for his book The Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah (1883).	

Born March 7, 1825

Died March 16, 1889

Alfred Edersheim - Christian Classics Ethereal Library - Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine in the days of Christ
> 
> The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah
> 
> Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine.
> 
> The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3
> 
> Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.
> 
> Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.
> 
> Another Zionist myth debunked.
> 
> Jews were scattered before Jesus.




I have never met a jew who did not agree that the   DIASPORA   preceded the time 
of Jesus------in fact it even precedes the time of   the desruction of the first temple--
BEFORE HERODOTUS-------so?      where is the MYTH?------you are simply agreeing 
that the jewish version of jewish history is  TRUE        The IRANIAN JEWISH COMMUNIY ---
preceded  Jesus------and the filth of meccaism ------now its all but gone---same 
is true of  BABYLON   ---to wit Iraq.       now all gone.     same is true of 
ALEXANDRIA  -----just about all gone.     Your guys excel at GENOCIDE 

oh---I forgot-----the    jewish community of  arabia  far preceded the filth of 
the meccaist rapist pig         I never met a jew who claimed that voluntary 
living ouside of Israle was  "GOD's PUNISHMENT"------the issue was the forced 
condition      FORCED BY ISA RESPECTING RAPIST PIGS.    Jews were actually 
never a highly PROVINCIAL people


----------



## irosie91

BTW   when you state that  "JEWS WERE A MINORITY IN PALESTINE-----how are you 
defining  "palestine"??       like  Herodotus?    including  syria and lebanon and parts of 
todays  JORDAN and  EGYPT???----and---of course    Israel/Judea   ???    Please try to 
maintain a modicum of intellectual honesty


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, recap, Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine when Jesus lived there.



Where are the reliable sources which prove that allegation?  Why should any Jew believe what some apostate wrote down a hundred some years ago - he wasn't old enough to have been there!

Where are the figures from the Roman censuses?


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, recap, Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the reliable sources which prove that allegation?  Why should any Jew believe what some apostate wrote down a hundred some years ago - he wasn't old enough to have been there!
> 
> Where are the figures from the Roman censuses?
Click to expand...



Ms hunter-----sherri defines   PALESTINE   as per HERODOTUS-----it is SYRIA and PARTS 
of LEBANON and PARTS OF EGYPT and PARTS OF JORDAN ---and also  Israel/Judea

I cannot find the source of  sherri's  cut and paste----you found it?   What 
apostate wrote that      Israel/Judea was MOSTLY NON JEWS  when jesus was born?

are we considering the   ROMANS as  permanent residents of  Israel Judea?

Are we pretending that the samaritins are not jews?---how about 
the edomites who converted to Judaism?

It is certainly true that ----there were jews spread around the whole known 
world at that time-----some jews------here and there. -----of course there 
were also greeks ----spread around------and  people migrating across 
the BERING STRAITS.     The HUMAN SPECIES does move about


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine in the days of Christ
> 
> The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah
> 
> Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine.
> 
> The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3
> 
> Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.
> 
> Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.
> 
> Another Zionist myth debunked.
> 
> Jews were scattered from Palestine before Jesus.
> 
> And Alfred Edersheim, raised as a Jew, calls the land Palestine too, in this book he wrote in 1883.



Josephus Wrote after the jewish wars.  Stabro wrote of the Babylonian diaspora, he also spoke of the temple of Jerusalem, zion, as honoured and venerated.  Philo respected the jews and based his work on Jewish law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I read in Edersheims book that the nation, the vast majority of which was dispersed over the whole inhabited earth, had ceased to be a special, and become a world nation. But Jerusalem remained a special place to the dispersed people.

References are to Josephus.

Comp. Jos. Antiq. 12.3.1 ff; 13.10.4; 13.13.1; 14.6.2; 14.8.1; 14.10.8

Among those dispersed, differences emerged, Pharisaism in its pride of legal purity and of the possession of traditional lore , made no secret of its contempt for the Hellenists and openly declared the Grecian far inferior to the Babylonian dispersion. 

The Babylonian dispersion were considered superior to the Jews who had remained in Palestine, as far as purity of descent was concerned. Purity of descent mattered greatly, great care went into preserving full records to establish purity of descent. Nor was it just purity of descent of which the Eastern dispersion could boast in. Palestine owed all to Ezra the Babylonian, a man so distinguished that according to tradition the Law would have been given by him if Moses had not previously obtained that honor


The language in Palestine was no longer Hebrew, it was Aramaic/Aramaean spoken and written. Common people were ignorant of pure Hebrew, which became the language of students and of the Synagogue. Even there a Methurgeman or interpreter had to be used to translate into the vernacular portions of Scripture read in the public services, and the addresses delivered by the Rabbis. This was the origin of Targums/Targumim, or paraphrases of Scripture, that began to be collected into books, these spoken words.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The myth is that the majority in Palestine were Jews, and they were not. Jews were a minority when Jesus lived there. 




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine in the days of Christ
> 
> The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah
> 
> Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine.
> 
> The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3
> 
> Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.
> 
> Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.
> 
> Another Zionist myth debunked.
> 
> Jews were scattered before Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who did not agree that the   DIASPORA   preceded the time
> of Jesus------in fact it even precedes the time of   the desruction of the first temple--
> BEFORE HERODOTUS-------so?      where is the MYTH?------you are simply agreeing
> that the jewish version of jewish history is  TRUE        The IRANIAN JEWISH COMMUNIY ---
> preceded  Jesus------and the filth of meccaism ------now its all but gone---same
> is true of  BABYLON   ---to wit Iraq.       now all gone.     same is true of
> ALEXANDRIA  -----just about all gone.     Your guys excel at GENOCIDE
> 
> oh---I forgot-----the    jewish community of  arabia  far preceded the filth of
> the meccaist rapist pig         I never met a jew who claimed that voluntary
> living ouside of Israle was  "GOD's PUNISHMENT"------the issue was the forced
> condition      FORCED BY ISA RESPECTING RAPIST PIGS.    Jews were actually
> never a highly PROVINCIAL people
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I read in Edersheims book that the nation, the vast majority of which was dispersed over the whole inhabited earth, had ceased to be a special, and become a world nation. But Jerusalem remained a special place to the dispersed people.
> 
> References are to Josephus.
> 
> Comp. Jos. Antiq. 12.3.1 ff; 13.10.4; 13.13.1; 14.6.2; 14.8.1; 14.10.8
> 
> Among those dispersed, differences emerged, Pharisaism in its pride of legal purity and of the possession of traditional lore , made no secret of its contempt for the Hellenists and openly declared the Grecian far inferior to the Babylonian dispersion.
> 
> The Babylonian dispersion were considered superior to the Jews who had remained in Palestine, as far as purity of descent was concerned. Purity of descent mattered greatly, great care went into preserving full records to establish purity of descent. Nor was it just purity of descent of which the Eastern dispersion could boast in. Palestine owed all to Ezra the Babylonian, a man so distinguished that according to tradition the Law would have been given by him if Moses had not previously obtained that honor
> 
> 
> The language in Palestine was no longer Hebrew, it was Aramaic/Aramaean spoken and written. Common people were ignorant of pure Hebrew, which became the language of students and of the Synagogue. Even there a Methurgeman or interpreter had to be used to translate into the vernacular portions of Scripture read in the public services, and the addresses delivered by the Rabbis. This was the origin of Targums/Targumim, or paraphrases of Scripture, that began to be collected into books, these spoken words.





so???      no where did any of your persons INSIST that   the CITIZENS OF 
Israel/Judea  consitituted  only a MINORITY OF THE PEOPLE 
OF ISRAEL JUDEA.      In fact all of your people simply confirmed that jews know 
their own history back then and now.     The fact of  DIFFERENT COMMUNITIES 
OF JEWS -----thruout the KNOWN world    (ie --what was considered "world"--
then did not include the americas and barely the far east and barely northern 
parts of europe or asia and barely---subsaharan africa)

Jews still use ARAMAIC      it is the language of the talmud.    In one of 
the synagogues hubby and I attend they STILL DO THE ARAMAIC TARGUM--
weird but true      My marriage contract is written in ARAMAIC  (all other 
jews too)       You again MADE NO POINT.     I am delighted that you 
managed to learn so much about jewish history----you seem to have 
missed the point that jews know it too----actually  a lot better 
than do you.    BTW----parts of the  "OLD"  testament are also written 
in aramaic       eg    the book of DANIEL 

Jews are familiar with aramaic usages which is why you can never under-
stand the new testament-----Jesus spoke TALMUDIC ARAMAIC.    If you 
really want to understand quotations reliably attributed to him----
do not ask me----ASK A REAL TALMUDIST.    Jesus does talmudic type 
parables and proverbs ALL THE TIME according to some of the writers 
of the "new" testament. 

can you cite the "myths'  you imagine you have debunked?  
You want to see  aramaic in written form?------get a  jewish prayer book---
or bible 
we will help you to know which are in Hebrew and which in aramaic.

How long have you been this dim?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Chapter 7 is an entire chapter on the land and Palestine boundaries seems complex.

Example: I read that we cannot expect any accurate demarcation of them because the question was determined by ritual and theological, not by geographical considerations. Thus, a neighborhood like Ascalon and the wall of a city might be Palestinian, but the city itself be regarded as outside the sacred limits. 

And Edersheim goes on to say you could look at the land of Palestine ideally as all God had covanted to give to Israel even if not possessed or in a more restricted sense only consider it land taken possession of, when the people came from Egypt and land conquered by David.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Chapter 7 is an entire chapter on the land and Palestine boundaries seems complex.
> 
> Example: I read that we cannot expect any accurate demarcation of them because the question was determined by ritual and theological, not by geographical considerations. Thus, a neighborhood like Ascalon and the wall of a city might be Palestinian, but the city itself be regarded as outside the sacred limits.
> 
> And Edersheim goes on to say you could look at the land of Palestine ideally as all God had covanted to give to Israel even if not possessed or in a more restricted sense only consider it land taken possession of, when the people came from Egypt and land conquered by David.




what else is new?       have you ever considered the BORDERS OF EUROPEAN 
COUNTRIES?       I do not even know in which countries my great great 
grandparents were born------jews of that time knew only that  FRANZ JOSEF ---
as the  EMPEROR of something called the  AUSTRIAN HAPSBURG EMPIRE-----
whose borders moved around like the extensions of an ameba.     They spoke 
Yiddish----so language does not help         now tell me that the PERSIAN EMPIRE---
never shifted about------go right ahead and make more of an idiot of yourself

PS----the USA   shifted about too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The myth debunked is that the majority of the people in Palestine when Jesus lived there were Jews, they were not. 

Maybe it's no big deal, but for me it simply explains more clearly how it is that Jesus  in His Ministry meets such a diverse group of people, that you read about from the beginning of His Ministry. 

And it is obvious the boundaries of Palestine as addressed by Edersheim are based on lands the Israelites claimed a right to, at least that is at least one perspective one can look at to define such boundaries.

My Community Bible Study this year is on Judges and Samuel, so this is familiar to me right now, these borders being discussed.  

Truly, the boundaries of Palestine have never seemed clear, not 2000 years ago or today either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I agree that shifting boundaries is not abnormal.



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 7 is an entire chapter on the land and Palestine boundaries seems complex.
> 
> Example: I read that we cannot expect any accurate demarcation of them because the question was determined by ritual and theological, not by geographical considerations. Thus, a neighborhood like Ascalon and the wall of a city might be Palestinian, but the city itself be regarded as outside the sacred limits.
> 
> And Edersheim goes on to say you could look at the land of Palestine ideally as all God had covanted to give to Israel even if not possessed or in a more restricted sense only consider it land taken possession of, when the people came from Egypt and land conquered by David.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what else is new?       have you ever considered the BORDERS OF EUROPEAN
> COUNTRIES?       I do not even know in which countries my great great
> grandparents were born------jews of that time knew only that  FRANZ JOSEF ---
> as the  EMPEROR of something called the  AUSTRIAN HAPSBURG EMPIRE-----
> whose borders moved around like the extensions of an ameba.     They spoke
> Yiddish----so language does not help         now tell me that the PERSIAN EMPIRE---
> never shifted about------go right ahead and make more of an idiot of yourself
> 
> PS----the USA   shifted about too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I will believe Jesus words are true when He says He is the Son of God.
> 
> Why would I believe some Italian guy who was not there, over Jesus, who was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gallup and many legitimate polling organizations support for Israel is at record highs. And dislike of Paleshitians is at record highs as well. Look it up dipweed. You can't mutilate science the way you do the bible. It's pretty black and white.
> 
> And conversely, most Americans are indeed Christians and most of the Christian denominations and organizations in the US believe in the Jewish Biblical rights to the land of a Israel, aka Zionism.
> 
> The USA has always been a pro Israel Zionist country beginning with the Founding Fathers and will always continue to be so.
> 
> Now cough up some more blood. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years and years ago some Italian guy did a study of the Jews around the time of Jesus, and he said that it was very common that they would refer to themselves as the Son of God, the way people now say "Children of God."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I believe Jesus words are true when he says people like you are going to Hell. 

It's really pretty obvious to us mere mortals, and you don't have to be a prophet or Gods son even.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The myth debunked is that the majority of the people in Palestine when Jesus lived there were Jews, they were not.
> 
> And it is obvious the boundaries of Palestine as addressed by Edersheim are based on lands the Israelites claimed a right to, at least that is at least one perspective one can look at to define such boundaries.
> 
> My Community Bible Study this year is on Judges and Samuel, so this is familiar to me right now, these borders being discussed.
> 
> Truly, the boundaries of Palestine have never seemed clear, not 2000 years ago or today either.




SINCE YOU CANNOT DEFINE PALESTINE-----your comment is utterly idiotic         Jews 
never DEFINED  "palestine"   either.     Palestine is a construct of genocidal 
isa-respesting rapists and baby murderers.    It goes all the way back to the 
GENOCIDAL PIG     Antiochus.      The good  news is that the pharisee jew---Yeshua--
celebrated the DEFEAT OF THAT PIG.      (btw---yeshua is an aramaic form 
for  YEHOSHUA----in english that is rendered   JOSHUA)       I am delighted that 
you are finally learning all about  the jewish history------is it  not fascinating? 
Maybe someday you will actually read the bible.     btw---do you have some 
evidence that  the real Jesus   ever UTTERED THE WORD  'palestine'?? or 
"palestina"?    (not the pig isa----the REAL JESUS---a nazarene born in 
JUDEA) <<<  that is jewish judea----NEW DEHLI was at one time part of 
the BRITISH EMPIRE


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another myth debunked is the idea Jews were forced to leave Palestine. They freely left, I expect seeing greater opportunities elsewhere.

I also read that the Jews in Babylonia are mostly there because most  did not return from the exile in 537 BC and 459-458 BC. Only 50000 returned.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The myth is that the majority in Palestine were Jews, and they were not. Jews were a minority when Jesus lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine in the days of Christ
> 
> The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah
> 
> Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine.
> 
> The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3
> 
> Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.
> 
> Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.
> 
> Another Zionist myth debunked.
> 
> Jews were scattered before Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who did not agree that the   DIASPORA   preceded the time
> of Jesus------in fact it even precedes the time of   the desruction of the first temple--
> BEFORE HERODOTUS-------so?      where is the MYTH?------you are simply agreeing
> that the jewish version of jewish history is  TRUE        The IRANIAN JEWISH COMMUNIY ---
> preceded  Jesus------and the filth of meccaism ------now its all but gone---same
> is true of  BABYLON   ---to wit Iraq.       now all gone.     same is true of
> ALEXANDRIA  -----just about all gone.     Your guys excel at GENOCIDE
> 
> oh---I forgot-----the    jewish community of  arabia  far preceded the filth of
> the meccaist rapist pig         I never met a jew who claimed that voluntary
> living ouside of Israle was  "GOD's PUNISHMENT"------the issue was the forced
> condition      FORCED BY ISA RESPECTING RAPIST PIGS.    Jews were actually
> never a highly PROVINCIAL people
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Majority of Jerusalem were Jews in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  That is, before the Arab hoards invaded. 

True story, look it up.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another myth debunked is the idea Jews were forced to leave Palestine. They freely left, I expect seeing greater opportunities elsewhere.
> 
> I also read that the Jews in Babylonia are mostly there because most  did not return from the exile in 537 BC and 459-458 BC. Only 50000 returned.


Jihad Sherri thinks just because some scum sucking Islamist website "debunked a myth" that means it really happened.  

She is a legend in her own mind.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There were so many Jews in Babylonia and they viewed so highly, under one view of Judaism ,  Babylonia as well as Syria as far north as Antioch were regarded as forming part of the land of Israel. Ber. R.17. Every other country waa considered outside the land , as Palestine was called, with the exception of Babylonia.

THE point, there were many different ideas about boundaries of Palestine .


----------



## Roudy

Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only. 

Palestine = World's greatest hoax.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your post makes no sense.

You embarrass yourself.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The myth is that the majority in
> Palestine were Jews, and they were not. Jews were a minority when Jesus lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who did not agree that the   DIASPORA   preceded the time
> of Jesus------in fact it even precedes the time of   the desruction of the first temple--
> BEFORE HERODOTUS-------so?      where is the MYTH?------you are simply agreeing
> that the jewish version of jewish history is  TRUE        The IRANIAN JEWISH COMMUNIY ---
> preceded  Jesus------and the filth of meccaism ------now its all but gone---same
> is true of  BABYLON   ---to wit Iraq.       now all gone.     same is true of
> ALEXANDRIA  -----just about all gone.     Your guys excel at GENOCIDE
> 
> oh---I forgot-----the    jewish community of  arabia  far preceded the filth of
> the meccaist rapist pig         I never met a jew who claimed that voluntary
> living ouside of Israle was  "GOD's PUNISHMENT"------the issue was the forced
> condition      FORCED BY ISA RESPECTING RAPIST PIGS.    Jews were actually
> never a highly PROVINCIAL people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of Jerusalem were Jews in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  That is, before the Arab hoards invaded.
> 
> True story, look it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There were so many Jews in Babylonia and they viewed so highly, under one view of Judaism ,  Babylonia as well as Syria as far north as Antioch were regarded as forming part of the land of Israel. Ber. R.17. Every other country waa considered outside the land , as Palestine was called, with the exception of Babylonia.
> 
> THE point, there were many different ideas about boundaries of Palestine .


Yeah it was a meaningless moving smudge on the map, that didn't signify a people, a country, or ANYTHING. Certainly the three major religions did think it was worth mentioning.  No Palestine in the OT, NT, or Koran. Ha ha ha. What a crock of shit.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your post makes no sense.
> 
> You embarrass yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The myth is that the majority in
> Palestine were Jews, and they were not. Jews were a minority when Jesus lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Jerusalem were Jews in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  That is, before the Arab hoards invaded.
> 
> True story, look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Look up the demographics retard. What's the use of educating someone who insists on being an ignorant moron?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Chapter 7 is an entire chapter on the land and Palestine boundaries seems complex.
> 
> Example: I read that we cannot expect any accurate demarcation of them because the question was determined by ritual and theological, not by geographical considerations. Thus, a neighborhood like Ascalon and the wall of a city might be Palestinian, but the city itself be regarded as outside the sacred limits.
> 
> And Edersheim goes on to say you could look at the land of Palestine ideally as all God had covanted to give to Israel even if not possessed or in a more restricted sense only consider it land taken possession of, when the people came from Egypt and land conquered by David.


Is this your best attempt at sounding educated? I give you an A for effort, but unfortunately you get an F for content.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine in the days of Christ
> 
> The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah
> 
> Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine.
> 
> The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3
> 
> Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.
> 
> Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.
> 
> Another Zionist myth debunked.
> 
> Jews were scattered from Palestine before Jesus.
> 
> And Alfred Edersheim, raised as a Jew, calls the land Palestine too, in this book he wrote in 1883.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Wrote after the jewish wars.  Stabro wrote of the Babylonian diaspora, he also spoke of the temple of Jerusalem, zion, as honoured and venerated.  Philo respected the jews and based his work on Jewish law.
Click to expand...




for the record----PHILO was a jew-----of alexandria.       as to the idiot statement---
"ALFRED EDERSHEIM,,  raised as a jew----calls the land "palestine" too"   (in 1883)

what else is new?    Jews have been calling the land stolen from them by genocidal 
romans-------PALESTINE ----since romans started doing it----generally 
around 300 AD.      In fact PALESTINE is a word so used by jews that as a child 
I thought it was a hebrew word       Written in hebrew it is obviously a foreign word---
it has TOO MANY LETTERS          How does the fact that roman fascist genocidal 
conquorers  decided  to call   Israel/Judea    PALESTINE circa 300 AD ----support your general filth?
The fact that jews adopted a word FOISTED ON THEM for COMMON USAGE excites 
you?    Jews have a long experience living  OUT THERE IN THE WORLD.    If the 
dominant roman world decided to use the word  "palestine" -----jews did so too. 
Jews call  the UNITED STATES------the UNITED STATES  too.     and the MOON is.

the word for  TELEPHONE in hebrew today is    guess what     TELEPHONE

The jews of  IRAN    had a language ------I have no idea what they call it---but it is 
a HEBRAIZED form of  Farsi          Aramaic ----which is used by jews is an Hebraized 
form of    the aramaic of  Mesopotamia ------so glad you have finally developed an 
interest in this fascinating topic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.

But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.

So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.

I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in. 

Syria is referred to.



Roudy said:


> Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only.
> 
> Palestine = World's greatest hoax.


----------



## Roudy

Back to the topic, I'm happy to announce that nothing has changed in the last one hour.  

Majority of American Christians still strongly support Israel, and Believe that Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist. 

Can we hear a "Praise Allah"?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This book is thoroughly researched, it has voluminous source references, and it is addressing specifically the time preceding Jesus birth. So, the author uses the word Palestine because that is what the land was called. We have over a dozen chapters going into substantial.detail on this.




irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine in the days of Christ
> 
> The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah
> 
> Palestinian Jews were a minority in Palestine.
> 
> The majority of the nation of Israel constituted what was known as the dispersion, which no longer had its original meaning of banishment by the judgment of God since absence from Palestine was entirely voluntary. And Josephus reminded his countrymen in his writings, War 2.16.4, that there was no nation in the world which had not among them part of the Jewish people, since the people were widely dispersed over all the world among its inhabitants.  War 7.3.3
> 
> Not just Josephus recording this dispersion of the Jewish people, it was also recorded by  Strabo and Sibyl and Philo.
> 
> Philo writes his countrymen are in all cities of Europe, in the provinces of Asia and in the islands.
> 
> Another Zionist myth debunked.
> 
> Jews were scattered from Palestine before Jesus.
> 
> And Alfred Edersheim, raised as a Jew, calls the land Palestine too, in this book he wrote in 1883.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Wrote after the jewish wars.  Stabro wrote of the Babylonian diaspora, he also spoke of the temple of Jerusalem, zion, as honoured and venerated.  Philo respected the jews and based his work on Jewish law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record----PHILO was a jew-----of alexandria.       as to the idiot statement---
> "ALFRED EDERSHEIM,,  raised as a jew----calls the land "palestine" too"   (in 1883)
> 
> what else is new?    Jews have been calling the land stolen from them by genocidal
> romans-------PALESTINE ----since romans started doing it----generally
> around 300 AD.      In fact PALESTINE is a word so used by jews that as a child
> I thought it was a hebrew word       Written in hebrew it is obviously a foreign word---
> it has TOO MANY LETTERS          How does the fact that roman fascist genocidal
> conquorers  decided  to call   Israel/Judea    PALESTINE circa 300 AD ----support your general filth?
> The fact that jews adopted a word FOISTED ON THEM for COMMON USAGE excites
> you?    Jews have a long experience living  OUT THERE IN THE WORLD.    If the
> dominant roman world decided to use the word  "palestine" -----jews did so too.
> Jews call  the UNITED STATES------the UNITED STATES  too.     and the MOON is.
> 
> the word for  TELEPHONE in hebrew today is    guess what     TELEPHONE
> 
> The jews of  IRAN    had a language ------I have no idea what they call it---but it is
> a HEBRAIZED form of  Farsi          Aramaic ----which is used by jews is an Hebraized
> form of    the aramaic of  Mesopotamia ------so glad you have finally developed an
> interest in this fascinating topic
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only.
> 
> Palestine = World's greatest hoax.
Click to expand...

Nope. The Romans invaded Israel 70 years after the death of Jesus, and renamed the region "Palestine" after Israel's old enemies the Philistines.  World history 101.  That means Jesus was born in Judeah not Palestine, which is why there is no mention of Palestine in the New Testament.   Tissue?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This book is thoroughly researched, it has voluminous source references, and it is addressing specifically the time preceding Jesus birth. So, the author uses the word Palestine because that is what the land was called. We have over a dozen chapters going into substantial.detail on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Wrote after the jewish wars.  Stabro wrote of the Babylonian diaspora, he also spoke of the temple of Jerusalem, zion, as honoured and venerated.  Philo respected the jews and based his work on Jewish law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record----PHILO was a jew-----of alexandria.       as to the idiot statement---
> "ALFRED EDERSHEIM,,  raised as a jew----calls the land "palestine" too"   (in 1883)
> 
> what else is new?    Jews have been calling the land stolen from them by genocidal
> romans-------PALESTINE ----since romans started doing it----generally
> around 300 AD.      In fact PALESTINE is a word so used by jews that as a child
> I thought it was a hebrew word       Written in hebrew it is obviously a foreign word---
> it has TOO MANY LETTERS          How does the fact that roman fascist genocidal
> conquorers  decided  to call   Israel/Judea    PALESTINE circa 300 AD ----support your general filth?
> The fact that jews adopted a word FOISTED ON THEM for COMMON USAGE excites
> you?    Jews have a long experience living  OUT THERE IN THE WORLD.    If the
> dominant roman world decided to use the word  "palestine" -----jews did so too.
> Jews call  the UNITED STATES------the UNITED STATES  too.     and the MOON is.
> 
> the word for  TELEPHONE in hebrew today is    guess what     TELEPHONE
> 
> The jews of  IRAN    had a language ------I have no idea what they call it---but it is
> a HEBRAIZED form of  Farsi          Aramaic ----which is used by jews is an Hebraized
> form of    the aramaic of  Mesopotamia ------so glad you have finally developed an
> interest in this fascinating topic
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bulllllllll-shit.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Back to the topic, I'm happy to announce that nothing has changed in the last hour.
> 
> Majority of American Christians still strongly support Israel, and Believe that Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.
> 
> Can we hear a "Praise Allah"?




ALLAHUAKBARRRR         I have found this evening a delight-----sherri 
has TAUGHT us----about aramaic     ---are we not fortunate to benefit 
from her REMARKABLE  erudition? -------and---BTW ---iraqi-----she mentioned 
the fact that  Baghdadi jews are DAMNED ARROGANT         sheesh
   there is nothing new under the sun


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies remain lies no matter how many times you repeat them.

And your post is one lie after another supported by nothing.




Roudy said:


> Back to the topic, I'm happy to announce that nothing has changed in the last one hour.
> 
> Majority of American Christians still strongly support Israel, and Believe that Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.
> 
> Can we hear a "Praise Allah"?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lies remain lies no matter how many times you repeat them.
> 
> And your post is one lie after another supported by nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic, I'm happy to announce that nothing has changed in the last one hour.
> 
> Majority of American Christians still strongly support Israel, and Believe that Jesus and the New Testament are Zionist.
> 
> Can we hear a "Praise Allah"?
Click to expand...




sorry    Iraqi------you lied again-----OBVIOUSLY  you were not gone for an hour---
ask sherri         Now----if you need some HISTORY OF THE JEWS OF IRAQ---
ask sherri-------she has become a SHATTERER of the myths you -----as a zonist---
believe.     She just figured out that there wre jews in Iraq----for a LONG TIME---
IS SHE NOT BRILLIANT-----always coming up information NEW TO YOU AND ME


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There was no Arab invasion and influx of Arabs  in the late 1800's and  early 1900's , moron.

YOU made the claim, back it up, scumbag. 

But we know of course you will not, you never back up your lying slanderous Zionist claims.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post makes no sense.
> 
> You embarrass yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Jerusalem were Jews in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  That is, before the Arab hoards invaded.
> 
> True story, look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the demographics retard. What's the use of educating someone who insists on being an ignorant moron?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only.
> 
> Palestine = World's greatest hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The Romans invaded Israel 70 years after the death of Jesus, and renamed the region "Palestine" after Israel's old enemies the Philistines.  World history 101.  That means Jesus was born in Judeah not Palestine, which is why there is no mention of Palestine in the New Testament.   Tissue?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

give up roudy-------it is important for her to insist that    MOSES STOOD ON A MOUNTAIN 
TOP AND ANNOUNCED     "ONWARD TO PALESTINE"       where is charlton heston 
when we need him?      can he be taught to say that in arabic----the language of  ISA??


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The Romans invaded Israel 70 years after the death of Jesus, and renamed the region "Palestine" after Israel's old enemies the Philistines.  World history 101.  That means Jesus was born in Judeah not Palestine, which is why there is no mention of Palestine in the New Testament.   Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sorry demented woman, nothing you say or link has any credibility. You're wasting your time.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The Romans invaded Israel 70 years after the death of Jesus, and renamed the region "Palestine" after Israel's old enemies the Philistines.  World history 101.  That means Jesus was born in Judeah not Palestine, which is why there is no mention of Palestine in the New Testament.   Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry demented woman, nothing you say or link has any credibility. You're wasting your time.
Click to expand...



The palestinians are murdering children in the  TENS OF THOUSANDS----
            Aleppo,  Palestine is swiming in blood


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Enter Palestine, a land of Jews and Gentiles, mutual relations and feelings, and "The Wall of Separation "(this phrase is actually part of the title of Chapter 7 of Edersheim s book.)

I read, God had created the world on account of Israel. Yalkut Section 2. And the world was created for their merit, making preparation for them long before their appearance on the scene, just as a king who forsees the birth of his son. I read Israel had been in God's thoughts not only before anything had actually been created but even before every other creative thought. Ber. R.1

Certainly, we see a people who thought very highly of themselves.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinians are not murdering anyone, you got it backwards. They are being killed, in Occupied Palestine and in Syria. 




irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry demented woman, nothing you say or link has any credibility. You're wasting your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palestinians are murdering children in the  TENS OF THOUSANDS----
> Aleppo,  Palestine is swiming in blood
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I read the school of Arum,  the sages,  the great ones of the world had long settled it that study was before works. 

"And how could it well be otherwise since the studies which engaged His chosen children on earth, equally occupied their Almighty Father in heaven?" ( Ab. Z. 3b)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine, all was dominated by the all absorbing idea of religion.

It penetrated every facet of life. 

It was inseparably connected with the soil, as well.as the people, at least so long as the Temple stood

The abhorrence , and contempt, of all.Gentile ways and thoughts and associations 

The self righteousness

The worship of the letter of the law

The pride of descent

The even greater pride of knowledge

And antagonism to a Messiah unlike them and their ideals


----------



## Bloodrock44

My God, My God. The imp of Satan posted another 24 consecutive hours and claims she has a life. And Jesus is STILL a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 16:23

English Standard Version (ESV)

But he turned and said to Peter,*Get behind me, Satan! You are*a hindrance[a]*to me. For you*are not setting your mind on the things of God, but on the things of man.

Matthew 16:23 - Jesus turned and said to Peter, ?Get - Bible Gateway




Bloodrock44 said:


> My God, My God. The imp of Satan posted another 24 consecutive hours and claims she has a life. And Jesus is STILL a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus: The Son of God

Zionism: A Political Ideology

"Early Zionist leaders believed that a Jewish state could be established anywhere (Uganda, Argentine, and Turkey were both considered at different times); it was a thoroughly secular movement. But the founder of the modern Zionist movement, Theodore Herzl, recognized that linking Zionism to Palestine would gain wider support among more Jews. Herzl also believed that a Jewish state could only be created with the support of a colonial sponsor, and he travelled the imperial capitals of the world seeking a patron."

US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation*:*What is Zionism? Do all Jews support Zionism?


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_Palestinians are not murdering anyone_..."


Horseshit.


----------



## Bumberclyde




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus would shoot noone.

But Zionists burn to death children with chemical weapons.

Zionists have killed 1519 children since 9/2000.

More proof Jesus is not a Zionist.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus would shoot noone...


True, based upon what we know of him.



> "..._But Zionists burn to death children with chemical weapons_..."


It's what happens when you position war-assets inside of schools and tightly-packed residential areas in a cowardly fashion, in order to avoid IDF retaliatory strikes, and when the IDF hits back with Willy-Pete.



> "..._Zionists have killed 1519 children since 9/2000_..."


How many of those poor kids were intentional targets?

How many of those poor kids merely had the misfortune to be near Hamas or other militia personnel and war-assets when the IDF struck them - thereby rendering them accidental civilian collateral casualties rather than intentional killings?

Don't want your children killed?

Stop launching rockets and positioning combatant personnel and war assets right next to or in the midst of civilian residential areas.



> "..._More proof Jesus is not a Zionist._"


It does no such thing - complete disconnect.


----------



## Shaarona

Modern Jewish history begins with the French Revolution. In the wake of its revolutionary ideals of "liberty, equality and brotherhood," Jews won emancipation throughout Western Europe. The old ghetto walls were torn down. Jews gained new civil rights, and were able to join professions that had been closed to them for generations. The vast majority of European Jews welcomed emancipation. They wanted to be able to assimilate and participate as equal members in society. 

But emancipation never reached Eastern Europe, where the majority of the world&#8217;s Jewish population lived. In the Tsarist Empire, Jews lived in poverty and isolation, confined to industrially undeveloped areas in Poland and the Ukraine called the Pale of Settlement. There was no heavy industry in the Pale so most Jews worked in small shops or were part of the permanently unemployed. Life in the Pale was punctuated by the bloody pogroms&#8211;violent race riots against Jewish communities that were stoked by government officials and local police. The Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky described the pogroms of 1905:

continued excerpts

International Socialist Review

Until the 1880s, the Zionist movement consisted of a handful of fanatical religious sects. Jews who were enjoying the fruits of emancipation felt no need for religious utopias. For example, in 1862, Moses Hess, a Marxist-turned-Zionist wrote a book called Rome and Jerusalem. It&#8217;s now considered a Zionist classic, but at the time of its publication, most Jews, if they heard about Hess at all dismissed him as a crank. In its first year the book it sold only 160 copies and the publisher had to ask Hess to buy back the remaining copies!6

The revival of anti-Semitism was epitomized by the Dreyfus Affair, in which the French government framed and convicted a Jewish army officer for treason. The 1894 trial of Captain Alfred Dreyfus launched an international movement against anti-Semitism. But for an Austrian journalist named Theodor Herzl, who covered the trial in France, the Dreyfus Affair meant that no matter how assimilated Jews were in society, they would never be safe until they had a state of their own. In 1896, Herzl published The State of the Jews, the manifesto for a new political Zionist movement.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus.

Watch "Amazing Love -Jesus- With Lyrics" on YouTube


This is Zionism.

Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri doesn't even know that Zionism began around 145O BCE with the Hebrew's exodus from Egypt.  Thus the yearning for a Jewish homeland of which even Jesus & his followers were a part of & supported.  And oh has Zionism grown ever since thanks to Jesus & his followers.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> "_Until the 1880s, the Zionist movement consisted of a handful of fanatical religious sects_..."


I am not Jewish, nor well-read in the matter of Diaspora Judaism keeping faith with the idea of an eventual return to the Holy Land.

It is my understanding that The Return was a long-standing and widespread dream of Judaism throughout all of the centuries of the Diaspora, intensifying by several orders of magnitude once the Jews had lost Jerusalem and Israel-Judah-Judea to the Romans.

If true, then this seems to contradict the idea of The Return being limited to a handful of fanatical religious sects.

But I leave that to Jewish Folks with some historical background, to comment upon further.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Until the 1880s, the Zionist movement consisted of a handful of fanatical religious sects_..."
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Jewish, nor well-read in the matter of Diaspora Judaism keeping faith with the idea of an eventual return to the Holy Land.
> 
> It is my understanding that The Return was a long-standing and widespread dream of Judaism throughout all of the centuries of the Diaspora, intensifying by several orders of magnitude once the Jews had lost Jerusalem and Israel-Judah-Judea to the Romans.
> 
> If true, then this seems to contradict the idea of The Return being limited to a handful of fanatical religious sects.
> 
> But I leave that to Jewish Folks with some historical background, to comment upon further.
Click to expand...


Evidently it was NOT a 2000 year old yearning. 

I posted the link to raise the level of discussion.

The Diaspora began long, long before the Roman occupation. See Elephantine Island in Egypt.

By 70 BC there were 10,000 Jews in Alexandria.. Other populations in Rome, what is now Turkey.. Berbers were converting ...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri doesn't even know that Zionism began around 145O BCE with the Hebrew's exodus from Egypt.  Thus the yearning for a Jewish homeland of which even Jesus & his followers were a part of & supported.  And oh has Zionism grown ever since thanks to Jesus & his followers.



I would date zionism ----to,  sorta-----Abraham and his buying of Hebron.    The 
discussion is marred because of the  confusion regarding the ENGLISH term  
"zioinism"    A very simple explanation is-----  Using the english term (or french
 or german) ---the Naturei Karta 
claim to be   "anti-zionist"    when ---IN FACT  ----they VERY STRONGLY believe 
that  the erstwhile  Israel/Judea is   1000%  jewish land and the site where 
all jews will end up in an  ALL JEWISH land.     They strongly believe that it is their 
job to destroy the  "secular"   style israel  in favor of a COMPLETE NATUREI KARTA 
control.    So adamant are they ----and that is about it.     Most of the  "anti zionist" 
crap that sherri posts comes DIRECTLY from  Naturei  Karta  propaganda.

     Please note I said  "a very simple explanation"-----in fact---the naturei karta 
use their  "anti-zionist"  stance as a way to gain LEVERAGE in the politics of 
Israel--------to put that simply-----they are game players.     They play Israel's 
enemies against the Israeli government-----as a kind of black mail game>>>>

   "give us what we want-----or we will   kiss the ----'arabs',   cossacks,   nazis ....
   etc etc.      They are actually highly dependent on both Israel and the jews 
   abroad for their existence.     It is a weird kind of symbiosis.     Zionists and  
   Naturei Karta do not kill each other over the issue


----------



## MJB12741

Judaism & Christianity are of the same identical root.  The only major rift is over the question as to the true messiah.  Christian Zionists represent well over 10 times the number of Jewish Zionists.  What Sherri refers to as "a handful of religious sects."





Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Until the 1880s, the Zionist movement consisted of a handful of fanatical religious sects_..."
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Jewish, nor well-read in the matter of Diaspora Judaism keeping faith with the idea of an eventual return to the Holy Land.
> 
> It is my understanding that The Return was a long-standing and widespread dream of Judaism throughout all of the centuries of the Diaspora, intensifying by several orders of magnitude once the Jews had lost Jerusalem and Israel-Judah-Judea to the Romans.
> 
> If true, then this seems to contradict the idea of The Return being limited to a handful of fanatical religious sects.
> 
> But I leave that to Jewish Folks with some historical background, to comment upon further.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Until the 1880s, the Zionist movement consisted of a handful of fanatical religious sects_..."
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Jewish, nor well-read in the matter of Diaspora Judaism keeping faith with the idea of an eventual return to the Holy Land.
> 
> It is my understanding that The Return was a long-standing and widespread dream of Judaism throughout all of the centuries of the Diaspora, intensifying by several orders of magnitude once the Jews had lost Jerusalem and Israel-Judah-Judea to the Romans.
> 
> If true, then this seems to contradict the idea of The Return being limited to a handful of fanatical religious sects.
> 
> But I leave that to Jewish Folks with some historical background, to comment upon further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently it was NOT a 2000 year old yearning.
> 
> I posted the link to raise the level of discussion.
> 
> The Diaspora began long, long before the Roman occupation. See Elephantine Island in Egypt.
> 
> By 70 BC there were 10,000 Jews in Alexandria.. Other populations in Rome, what is now Turkey.. Berbers were converting ...
Click to expand...

Yes.

I'm aware that The Scattering has been underway for far longer than the 70AD Sack of Jerusalem by Titus and the final Roman-Judean Wars of the 70-150 AD timeframe.

But the Sack of Jerusalem and the Destruction of the Second Temple represent a turning point in The Scattering which served to intensify Jewish determination to return one day.

And, as pockets of Jews, scattered around the Mediterranean Basis and Asia Minor and Persian and the Caucuses eventually came to interact routinely with each other, through trade and commerce and migration and intermarriage, it would seem that The Return became a focal point for all or most of those pockets; a state of affairs which lasted for the better part of 2000 years; and giving them the appearance (by-and-large) of speaking with one voice on that particular matter.

Or so I understand it.

Others with a better grounding in Jewish commonalities throughout the Diaspora may shed some light on this, one way or another.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Jewish, nor well-read in the matter of Diaspora Judaism keeping faith with the idea of an eventual return to the Holy Land.
> 
> It is my understanding that The Return was a long-standing and widespread dream of Judaism throughout all of the centuries of the Diaspora, intensifying by several orders of magnitude once the Jews had lost Jerusalem and Israel-Judah-Judea to the Romans.
> 
> If true, then this seems to contradict the idea of The Return being limited to a handful of fanatical religious sects.
> 
> But I leave that to Jewish Folks with some historical background, to comment upon further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently it was NOT a 2000 year old yearning.
> 
> I posted the link to raise the level of discussion.
> 
> The Diaspora began long, long before the Roman occupation. See Elephantine Island in Egypt.
> 
> By 70 BC there were 10,000 Jews in Alexandria.. Other populations in Rome, what is now Turkey.. Berbers were converting ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I'm aware that The Scattering has been underway for far longer than the 70AD Sack of Jerusalem by Titus and the final Roman-Judean Wars of the 70-150 AD timeframe.
> 
> But the Sack of Jerusalem and the Destruction of the Second Temple represent a turning point in The Scattering which served to intensify Jewish determination to return one day.
> 
> And, as pockets of Jews, scattered around the Mediterranean Basis and Asia Minor and Persian and the Caucuses eventually came to interact routinely with each other, through trade and commerce and migration and intermarriage, it would seem that The Return became a focal point for all or most of those pockets; a state of affairs which lasted for the better part of 2000 years; and giving them the appearance (by-and-large) of speaking with one voice on that particular matter.
> 
> Or so I understand it.
> 
> Others with a better grounding in Jewish commonalities throughout the Diaspora may shed some light on this, one way or another.
Click to expand...


Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain 
(1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.

Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.

After the Second Temple

In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).

Did you read the link I posted ?

Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently it was NOT a 2000 year old yearning.
> 
> I posted the link to raise the level of discussion.
> 
> The Diaspora began long, long before the Roman occupation. See Elephantine Island in Egypt.
> 
> By 70 BC there were 10,000 Jews in Alexandria.. Other populations in Rome, what is now Turkey.. Berbers were converting ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I'm aware that The Scattering has been underway for far longer than the 70AD Sack of Jerusalem by Titus and the final Roman-Judean Wars of the 70-150 AD timeframe.
> 
> But the Sack of Jerusalem and the Destruction of the Second Temple represent a turning point in The Scattering which served to intensify Jewish determination to return one day.
> 
> And, as pockets of Jews, scattered around the Mediterranean Basis and Asia Minor and Persian and the Caucuses eventually came to interact routinely with each other, through trade and commerce and migration and intermarriage, it would seem that The Return became a focal point for all or most of those pockets; a state of affairs which lasted for the better part of 2000 years; and giving them the appearance (by-and-large) of speaking with one voice on that particular matter.
> 
> Or so I understand it.
> 
> Others with a better grounding in Jewish commonalities throughout the Diaspora may shed some light on this, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain
> (1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.
> 
> Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.
> 
> After the Second Temple
> 
> In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).
> 
> Did you read the link I posted ?
> 
> Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.
Click to expand...




   For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in 
   Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews 
   and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY 
   developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media 
   in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are 
   educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical 
   school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED 
   TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by 
   german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt 
   and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
   I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the 
   course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in 
   muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered  
   "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
   My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but 
   19 years old -----and since.    

    I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING 
    "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of 
    Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew 
    any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
    Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
    ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware 
    of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully 
    and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing 
    SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a 
    recorded history being from people only very recently literate

    PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
    is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find 
    saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting 
    mecca------right here in the USA 

    When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who 
    before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they 
    could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.     
    I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only.
> 
> Palestine = World's greatest hoax.
Click to expand...

I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea. 
As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I'm aware that The Scattering has been underway for far longer than the 70AD Sack of Jerusalem by Titus and the final Roman-Judean Wars of the 70-150 AD timeframe.
> 
> But the Sack of Jerusalem and the Destruction of the Second Temple represent a turning point in The Scattering which served to intensify Jewish determination to return one day.
> 
> And, as pockets of Jews, scattered around the Mediterranean Basis and Asia Minor and Persian and the Caucuses eventually came to interact routinely with each other, through trade and commerce and migration and intermarriage, it would seem that The Return became a focal point for all or most of those pockets; a state of affairs which lasted for the better part of 2000 years; and giving them the appearance (by-and-large) of speaking with one voice on that particular matter.
> 
> Or so I understand it.
> 
> Others with a better grounding in Jewish commonalities throughout the Diaspora may shed some light on this, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain
> (1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.
> 
> Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.
> 
> After the Second Temple
> 
> In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).
> 
> Did you read the link I posted ?
> 
> Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
Click to expand...


What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.

This was written in 1920.

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> "...Did you read the link I posted?..."


No. I tend not to read anything from Socialist websites.

Here is some related feedback from a Jewish-American website that I dug up with a 5-second Google search...

"_...The Zionist ideal of a return to Israel has profound religious roots. Many Jewish prayers speak of Jerusalem, Zion and the Land of Israel. *The injunction not to forget Jerusalem, the site of the Temple, is a major tenet of Judaism.* The Hebrew language, the Torah, laws in the Talmud, the Jewish calendar and Jewish holidays and festivals such as Shavuot all originated in Israel and revolve around its seasons and conditions. *Jews pray toward Jerusalem and recite the words "next year in Jerusalem" every Passover.* Jewish religion, culture and history make clear that it is only in the land of Israel that the Jewish commonwealth can be built..._" [/QUOTE]

This seems to confirm my own soft-and-fuzzy understanding that Judaism has contained an embedded Hope of Return throughout much of the past 2000 years, and that modern-day Zionism is merely the most recent and half-secularized incarnation of this Hope of Return.

Again, someone with far better credentials than I in Jewish Diaspora history and philosophy and collective ambitions can probably do this topic better service than I can, but this ambition to return does not seem to be a 19th Century Zionist Movement invention, but the most modern and successful of several manifestations of those old hopes.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only.
> 
> 
> Palestine = World's greatest hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea.
> As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.
Click to expand...


muslim children are taught that the story about Jesus turning water to wine 
is an OBVIOUS LIE------since Jesus was a muslim and did not drink wine----
I am not joking-----of course the water into wine story is not so IDIOTIC 
as is the nonsense about "turning the cheek"     Obviously as a muslim prophet---
Jesus or his followers would KILL anyone who insulted  Jesus.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea.
> As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> muslim children are taught that the story about Jesus turning water to wine
> is an OBVIOUS LIE------since Jesus was a muslim and did not drink wine----
> I am not joking-----of course the water into wine story is not so IDIOTIC
> as is the nonsense about "turning the cheek"     Obviously as a muslim prophet---
> Jesus or his followers would KILL anyone who insulted  Jesus.
Click to expand...


Turning the other cheek is Jesus teaching the people how to passively resist the Roman occupation. Turning water into wine is about the message of the Christ satisfying spiritual thirst.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea.
> As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muslim children are taught that the story about Jesus turning water to wine
> is an OBVIOUS LIE------since Jesus was a muslim and did not drink wine----
> I am not joking-----of course the water into wine story is not so IDIOTIC
> as is the nonsense about "turning the cheek"     Obviously as a muslim prophet---
> Jesus or his followers would KILL anyone who insulted  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek is Jesus teaching the people how to passively resist the Roman occupation. Turning water into wine is about the message of the Christ satisfying spiritual thirst.
Click to expand...


Turning the other cheek  is a reflection of  PHARISEE IDEOLOGY----Jesus got most 
of his stuff from  a scholar very popular during his time    HILLEL-----The 
concept is not at all restricted to the ROMANS ---in fact Jesus celebrated 
the holiday  CHANUKAH   which is a MILITARY DEFEAT of the 
greek/syrian jerk  ANTIOCHUS.   The  violent  incursion into the 
Temple Court Yard was an ATTACK AGAINST ROMAN AUTHORITY.
Why did he not turn the cheek instead of overturning the tables 
of the money changers?

Turning water into wine was supposed to be a MIRACLE  that proves 
jesus had magical powers-------In fact the occassion was not people dying of 
thirst------it was a WEDDING PARTY       He saved the wedding party-----your 
interpretation is actually childish.    It is good that you paid attention in 
sunday school         What crayon did you use to color the lamb?


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> My God, My God. The imp of Satan posted another 24 consecutive hours and claims she has a life. And Jesus is STILL a Zionist.


It's obviously more than one person. Yesterday morning I saw posts at 4 AM.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain
> (1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.
> 
> Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.
> 
> After the Second Temple
> 
> In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).
> 
> Did you read the link I posted ?
> 
> Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...



I am a jewish source.      You cited a TYPICAL  British  POV   from 1920----
My paternal grandmother came to the USA   from England approximately 
1918----with her first two children and then my father was born in the USA  
I still have relatives in MERRY OLD----from both paternal and maternal lines,

LOL    do you ever read?      you quoted a Brit in the  EMPIRE's foreign 
service -----   his style  recaps that of   T E Lawrence 

you are being silly


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> muslim children are taught that the story about Jesus turning water to wine
> is an OBVIOUS LIE------since Jesus was a muslim and did not drink wine----
> I am not joking-----of course the water into wine story is not so IDIOTIC
> as is the nonsense about "turning the cheek"     Obviously as a muslim prophet---
> Jesus or his followers would KILL anyone who insulted  Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek is Jesus teaching the people how to passively resist the Roman occupation. Turning water into wine is about the message of the Christ satisfying spiritual thirst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek  is a reflection of  PHARISEE IDEOLOGY----Jesus got most
> of his stuff from  a scholar very popular during his time    HILLEL-----The
> concept is not at all restricted to the ROMANS ---in fact Jesus celebrated
> the holiday  CHANUKAH   which is a MILITARY DEFEAT of the
> greek/syrian jerk  ANTIOCHUS.   The  violent  incursion into the
> Temple Court Yard was an ATTACK AGAINST ROMAN AUTHORITY.
> Why did he not turn the cheek instead of overturning the tables
> of the money changers?
> 
> Turning water into wine was supposed to be a MIRACLE  that proves
> jesus had magical powers-------In fact the occassion was not people dying of
> thirst------it was a WEDDING PARTY       He saved the wedding party-----your
> interpretation is actually childish.    It is good that you paid attention in
> sunday school         What crayon did you use to color the lamb?
Click to expand...


Jesus was teaching a radical new theology... called non-violent liberation theology to defeat the Roman and by shaming them. Gandhi got it and so did MLK.

The money changers.. the inheritors of the Levites were cheating the poor.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri doesn't even know that Zionism began around 145O BCE with the Hebrew's exodus from Egypt.  Thus the yearning for a Jewish homeland of which even Jesus & his followers were a part of & supported.  And oh has Zionism grown ever since thanks to Jesus & his followers.


Jihad Sherri doesn't wanna know.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain
> (1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.
> 
> Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.
> 
> After the Second Temple
> 
> In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).
> 
> Did you read the link I posted ?
> 
> Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...

You should speak to some Middle Eastern Jews who have fled Muslim animals. 

It appears that the children of Israel have indeed gathered in the promised land, from all over the world, as predicted in the Old Zionist and New Testaments.  Praise to Allah for the Children of Israel are back home. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewish_exodus_from_Arab_and_Muslim_countries

The Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries or Jewish exodus from Arab countries (Arabic: &#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;* hijrat al-yah&#363;d min ad-duwal al-&#699;Arab&#299;yah wal-Isl&#257;m&#299;yah) was the departure, flight,[1] migration and expulsion of Jews, primarily of Sephardi and Mizrahi background, from Arab and Muslim countries, mainly from 1948 until the early 1970s.
Though Jewish migration from Middle Eastern and North African communities began in the late 19th century and Jews began leaving some Arab countries in the 1930s and early 1940s, it did not happen on a large scale until after the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. Although estimates vary, about 800,000 Jews lived in Arab countries prior to the creation of Israel in 1948, of which just under two-thirds lived in the colonial-controlled Maghreb region, 15-20% in the Kingdom of Iraq, approximately 10% in the Kingdom of Egypt and approximately 7% in the Kingdom of Yemen. A further 200,000 lived in Pahlavi Iran and the Republic of Turkey. Today around 6,500 Jews live in Arab countries and around 30,000 in Iran and Turkey.

Of the nearly 900,000 Jewish emigrants, approximately 680,000 emigrated to Israel and 235,000 to France; the remainder went to other countries in Europe as well as to the Americas.

The majority of Jews in Arab countries eventually immigrated to the modern State of Israel, and by 2003 they and their offspring, (including those of mixed lineage) comprised 3,136,436 people, or about 61% of Israel's Jewish population.  Hundreds of thousands of Jewish refugees to Israel were temporarily settled in the numerous tent camps. Those were later transformed into ma'abarot (transit camps), where tin dwellings were provided to house up to 220,000 residents.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek is Jesus teaching the people how to passively resist the Roman occupation. Turning water into wine is about the message of the Christ satisfying spiritual thirst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek  is a reflection of  PHARISEE IDEOLOGY----Jesus got most
> of his stuff from  a scholar very popular during his time    HILLEL-----The
> concept is not at all restricted to the ROMANS ---in fact Jesus celebrated
> the holiday  CHANUKAH   which is a MILITARY DEFEAT of the
> greek/syrian jerk  ANTIOCHUS.   The  violent  incursion into the
> Temple Court Yard was an ATTACK AGAINST ROMAN AUTHORITY.
> Why did he not turn the cheek instead of overturning the tables
> of the money changers?
> 
> Turning water into wine was supposed to be a MIRACLE  that proves
> jesus had magical powers-------In fact the occassion was not people dying of
> thirst------it was a WEDDING PARTY       He saved the wedding party-----your
> interpretation is actually childish.    It is good that you paid attention in
> sunday school         What crayon did you use to color the lamb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was teaching a radical new theology... called non-violent liberation theology to defeat the Roman and by shaming them. Gandhi got it and so did MLK.
> 
> The money changers.. the inheritors of the Levites were cheating the poor.
Click to expand...

Nope.  Judeah was under Roman occupation and there was a lot of dissatisfaction and unrest and finger pointing at the establishment for causing the situation. The Romans were a brutal occupation force that had already crucified many Jews.  Jesus was a Zionist Jewish rabbi who was trying to save his people (like many at the time) and rebuild Israel to its glory days, and he saw the pharesee leaders and the scribes at fault.  You don't have to be a rocket scientist to realize what was happening at the time.  

Israel was finally invaded 70 years after Jesus' death and Jesus' a new faith was  created so that it may save their nation.  The jury is still out.  

In anicent times religion played a big role in everything that happened.  Things were good, God wanted it becuse you pleased Him.  Things were bad, you must have done something to make God mad. That mindset is still around. Look at a few of Jihad Sherri's posts. LOL


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should speak to some Middle Eastern Jews who have fled Muslim animals.
> 
> It appears that the children of Israel have indeed gathered in the promised land, from all over the world, as predicted in the Old Zionist and New Testaments.  Praise to Allah for the Children of Israel are back home.
> 
> Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries or Jewish exodus from Arab countries (Arabic: &#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;* hijrat al-yah&#363;d min ad-duwal al-&#699;Arab&#299;yah wal-Isl&#257;m&#299;yah) was the departure, flight,[1] migration and expulsion of Jews, primarily of Sephardi and Mizrahi background, from Arab and Muslim countries, mainly from 1948 until the early 1970s.
> Though Jewish migration from Middle Eastern and North African communities began in the late 19th century and Jews began leaving some Arab countries in the 1930s and early 1940s, it did not happen on a large scale until after the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. Although estimates vary, about 800,000 Jews lived in Arab countries prior to the creation of Israel in 1948, of which just under two-thirds lived in the colonial-controlled Maghreb region, 15-20% in the Kingdom of Iraq, approximately 10% in the Kingdom of Egypt and approximately 7% in the Kingdom of Yemen. A further 200,000 lived in Pahlavi Iran and the Republic of Turkey. Today around 6,500 Jews live in Arab countries and around 30,000 in Iran and Turkey.
> 
> Of the nearly 900,000 Jewish emigrants, approximately 680,000 emigrated to Israel and 235,000 to France; the remainder went to other countries in Europe as well as to the Americas.
> 
> The majority of Jews in Arab countries eventually immigrated to the modern State of Israel, and by 2003 they and their offspring, (including those of mixed lineage) comprised 3,136,436 people, or about 61% of Israel's Jewish population.  Hundreds of thousands of Jewish refugees to Israel were temporarily settled in the numerous tent camps. Those were later transformed into ma'abarot (transit camps), where tin dwellings were provided to house up to 220,000 residents.
Click to expand...


You might want to check the population data of these Arab countries by year..


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The myth debunked is that the majority of the people in Palestine when Jesus lived there were Jews, they were not.
> 
> Maybe it's no big deal, but for me it simply explains more clearly how it is that Jesus  in His Ministry meets such a diverse group of people, that you read about from the beginning of His Ministry.
> 
> And it is obvious the boundaries of Palestine as addressed by Edersheim are based on lands the Israelites claimed a right to, at least that is at least one perspective one can look at to define such boundaries.
> 
> My Community Bible Study this year is on Judges and Samuel, so this is familiar to me right now, these borders being discussed.
> 
> Truly, the boundaries of Palestine have never seemed clear, not 2000 years ago or today either.



>>Now Cyrenius, a Roman senator, and one who had gone through other magistracies, and had passed through them till he had been consul, and one who, on other accounts, was of great dignity, came at this time into Syria, with a few others, being sent by Caesar to be a judge of that nation, and to take an account of their substance. Coponius also, a man of the equestrian order, was sent together with him, to have the supreme power over the Jews. Moreover, Cyrenius came himself into Judea, which was now added to the province of Syria, to take an account of their substance, and to dispose of Archelaus's money;<<Josephus


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The children of Israel under the new covenant are believers in Jesus.

Israel is the Church.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The children of Israel under the new covenant are believers in Jesus.
> 
> Israel is the Church.



Gordon Bennett.


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri:  





> Palestinians are not murdering anyone...



SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?  

Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.  

Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not murdering anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.
> 
> Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!
Click to expand...


Palestinians are right not firing rockets at gaza, trying to kill Israelis


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek is Jesus teaching the people how to passively resist the Roman occupation. Turning water into wine is about the message of the Christ satisfying spiritual thirst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek  is a reflection of  PHARISEE IDEOLOGY----Jesus got most
> of his stuff from  a scholar very popular during his time    HILLEL-----The
> concept is not at all restricted to the ROMANS ---in fact Jesus celebrated
> the holiday  CHANUKAH   which is a MILITARY DEFEAT of the
> greek/syrian jerk  ANTIOCHUS.   The  violent  incursion into the
> Temple Court Yard was an ATTACK AGAINST ROMAN AUTHORITY.
> Why did he not turn the cheek instead of overturning the tables
> of the money changers?
> 
> Turning water into wine was supposed to be a MIRACLE  that proves
> jesus had magical powers-------In fact the occassion was not people dying of
> thirst------it was a WEDDING PARTY       He saved the wedding party-----your
> interpretation is actually childish.    It is good that you paid attention in
> sunday school         What crayon did you use to color the lamb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was teaching a radical new theology... called non-violent liberation theology to defeat the Roman and by shaming them. Gandhi got it and so did MLK.
> 
> The money changers.. the inheritors of the Levites were cheating the poor.
Click to expand...



I already know the nazi filth.      I lived amongst people like you as a child---
even attended some sunday school with a friend     If Jesus was teaching a 
 "radical new theology"    he certainly kept that fact quiet.     Where does  
  the term  NON VIOLENT LIBERATTION THEOLOGY  appear in the bible?

    by "shaming"   the romans?       gee----you never learned much about 
    the romans either

    In what manner were the money changers "cheating the poor"?    Do you have 
    any idea who controlled the temple back then and WHO HATED THEM?

    The money changers functioned to serve a need  for people who traveled to 
    Jerusalem----from outside of   Israel/Judea----people who needed local 
    coin.     Such people are generally not  "the poor"   but I do appreciate 
    your candor in presenting typical   WASP    BS         Even the wicked 
    INN KEEPER was  CHEATING THE POOR     I remember it all well 
    How about you parrot some of the nonsense I heard as a child----like 
    "THE MONEY CHANGERS WERE THE PHARISEES" ------or rabbis----
     or the high priests who were also the rabbis and the pharisees?----
     See---I did some time in Sunday school too.----I think the one I did the 
     most time was LUTHERAN-----but  I may have had some episcopalian 
     time.     Episcopalian was big in my town----GEORGE WASHINGTON -
     spent some time there or so was the claim

     Isn't it time for you to light candles for  SAINT PONTIUS PILATE----who 
     desperately tried to save Jesus from the blood thirsty jews?


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the other cheek  is a reflection of  PHARISEE IDEOLOGY----Jesus got most
> of his stuff from  a scholar very popular during his time    HILLEL-----The
> concept is not at all restricted to the ROMANS ---in fact Jesus celebrated
> the holiday  CHANUKAH   which is a MILITARY DEFEAT of the
> greek/syrian jerk  ANTIOCHUS.   The  violent  incursion into the
> Temple Court Yard was an ATTACK AGAINST ROMAN AUTHORITY.
> Why did he not turn the cheek instead of overturning the tables
> of the money changers?
> 
> Turning water into wine was supposed to be a MIRACLE  that proves
> jesus had magical powers-------In fact the occassion was not people dying of
> thirst------it was a WEDDING PARTY       He saved the wedding party-----your
> interpretation is actually childish.    It is good that you paid attention in
> sunday school         What crayon did you use to color the lamb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was teaching a radical new theology... called non-violent liberation theology to defeat the Roman and by shaming them. Gandhi got it and so did MLK.
> 
> The money changers.. the inheritors of the Levites were cheating the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already know the nazi filth.      I lived amongst people like you as a child---
> even attended some sunday school with a friend     If Jesus was teaching a
> "radical new theology"    he certainly kept that fact quiet.     Where does
> the term  NON VIOLENT LIBERATTION THEOLOGY  appear in the bible?
> 
> by "shaming"   the romans?       gee----you never learned much about
> the romans either
> 
> In what manner were the money changers "cheating the poor"?    Do you have
> any idea who controlled the temple back then and WHO HATED THEM?
> 
> The money changers functioned to serve a need  for people who traveled to
> Jerusalem----from outside of   Israel/Judea----people who needed local
> coin.     Such people are generally not  "the poor"   but I do appreciate
> your candor in presenting typical   WASP    BS         Even the wicked
> INN KEEPER was  CHEATING THE POOR     I remember it all well
> How about you parrot some of the nonsense I heard as a child----like
> "THE MONEY CHANGERS WERE THE PHARISEES" ------or rabbis----
> or the high priests who were also the rabbis and the pharisees?----
> See---I did some time in Sunday school too.----I think the one I did the
> most time was LUTHERAN-----but  I may have had some episcopalian
> time.     Episcopalian was big in my town----GEORGE WASHINGTON -
> spent some time there or so was the claim
> 
> Isn't it time for you to light candles for  SAINT PONTIUS PILATE----who
> desperately tried to save Jesus from the blood thirsty jews?
Click to expand...


The different factions of Jews were fighting each other by the first century.. with a predictable outcome. Vespasian would have stood back, watched and let them, but he was called to Rome.. Titus was not as experienced as his father.. so the Temple was destroyed.  Pilot was a minor prelate... who just wanted to keep the peace and his job.

The money taken from the poor by the money changers was to maintain the Temple.

They changed Roman coin for Shekels and charged a fee for their services.


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was teaching a radical new theology... called non-violent liberation theology to defeat the Roman and by shaming them. Gandhi got it and so did MLK.
> 
> The money changers.. the inheritors of the Levites were cheating the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know the nazi filth.      I lived amongst people like you as a child---
> even attended some sunday school with a friend     If Jesus was teaching a
> "radical new theology"    he certainly kept that fact quiet.     Where does
> the term  NON VIOLENT LIBERATTION THEOLOGY  appear in the bible?
> 
> by "shaming"   the romans?       gee----you never learned much about
> the romans either
> 
> In what manner were the money changers "cheating the poor"?    Do you have
> any idea who controlled the temple back then and WHO HATED THEM?
> 
> The money changers functioned to serve a need  for people who traveled to
> Jerusalem----from outside of   Israel/Judea----people who needed local
> coin.     Such people are generally not  "the poor"   but I do appreciate
> your candor in presenting typical   WASP    BS         Even the wicked
> INN KEEPER was  CHEATING THE POOR     I remember it all well
> How about you parrot some of the nonsense I heard as a child----like
> "THE MONEY CHANGERS WERE THE PHARISEES" ------or rabbis----
> or the high priests who were also the rabbis and the pharisees?----
> See---I did some time in Sunday school too.----I think the one I did the
> most time was LUTHERAN-----but  I may have had some episcopalian
> time.     Episcopalian was big in my town----GEORGE WASHINGTON -
> spent some time there or so was the claim
> 
> Isn't it time for you to light candles for  SAINT PONTIUS PILATE----who
> desperately tried to save Jesus from the blood thirsty jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The different factions of Jews were fighting each other by the first century.. with a predictable outcome. Vespasian would have stood back, watched and let them, but he was called to Rome.. Titus was not as experienced as his father.. so the Temple was destroyed.  Pilot was a minor prelate... who just wanted to keep the peace and his job.
> 
> The money taken from the poor by the money changers was to maintain the Temple.
> 
> They changed Roman coin for Shekels and charged a fee for their services.
Click to expand...



Since you have stated that "Pilot was a minor prelate," could you tell us what airline he flew for?  Meanwhile, I am not a Bible scholar as you want the readers to believe you are, but the Jews came from all over, such as Greece, and the money changers were there to change the money from their original countries into the local currency.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was teaching a radical new theology... called non-violent liberation theology to defeat the Roman and by shaming them. Gandhi got it and so did MLK.
> 
> The money changers.. the inheritors of the Levites were cheating the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know the nazi filth.      I lived amongst people like you as a child---
> even attended some sunday school with a friend     If Jesus was teaching a
> "radical new theology"    he certainly kept that fact quiet.     Where does
> the term  NON VIOLENT LIBERATTION THEOLOGY  appear in the bible?
> 
> by "shaming"   the romans?       gee----you never learned much about
> the romans either
> 
> In what manner were the money changers "cheating the poor"?    Do you have
> any idea who controlled the temple back then and WHO HATED THEM?
> 
> The money changers functioned to serve a need  for people who traveled to
> Jerusalem----from outside of   Israel/Judea----people who needed local
> coin.     Such people are generally not  "the poor"   but I do appreciate
> your candor in presenting typical   WASP    BS         Even the wicked
> INN KEEPER was  CHEATING THE POOR     I remember it all well
> How about you parrot some of the nonsense I heard as a child----like
> "THE MONEY CHANGERS WERE THE PHARISEES" ------or rabbis----
> or the high priests who were also the rabbis and the pharisees?----
> See---I did some time in Sunday school too.----I think the one I did the
> most time was LUTHERAN-----but  I may have had some episcopalian
> time.     Episcopalian was big in my town----GEORGE WASHINGTON -
> spent some time there or so was the claim
> 
> Isn't it time for you to light candles for  SAINT PONTIUS PILATE----who
> desperately tried to save Jesus from the blood thirsty jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The different factions of Jews were fighting each other by the first century.. with a predictable outcome. Vespasian would have stood back, watched and let them, but he was called to Rome.. Titus was not as experienced as his father.. so the Temple was destroyed.  Pilot was a minor prelate... who just wanted to keep the peace and his job.
> 
> The money taken from the poor by the money changers was to maintain the Temple.
> 
> They changed Roman coin for Shekels and charged a fee for their services.
Click to expand...


wrong again      They changed foreign coin for local coin FOR COMMERCE in the 
temple coutyard------The  PHARISEES hated them because they were roman appointees. 
Jews were not engaged in violent confrontation with each other  at that time as 
your handlers claim.    You actually shot yourself in the foot with that one.    
Your fellows claim that  JEWS WANTED JESUS DEAD------it is true that there was lots 
of tumoil at that time------and it would have been a simple matter to 
KILL ONE PERSON     ---just knock him off on the high road.      But your handlers 
INSIST on a complicated method of getting poor innocent PILATE to do the 
deed   -------SHEEEESH.      In fact----your claim that jews were already
FIGHTING EACH OTHER would make such an act  EVEN EASIER.    Do you 
ever examine the logic of your statements.  ???      Your Saint PONTIUS PILATE 
crucified  some 20,000 jews in his ten years -----of course in your version to the  
CHEERS OF THE BLOODTHIRSTY CROWDS          tell me more-----you bring me back
to my youth.
      TAXATION  was collected for ROME        did you ever read the bible?    The required 
"taxation" for the temple was extremely minimal-----the levites were fed by animal 
sacrifce and were TYPICALLY IMPOVERISHED.    Your version of history renders the 
EMPIRE BUILDING  by Rome some sort of charitable enterprise.   ROME WAS DOING 
THE WORLD A FAVOR  ------well---actually you are consistent with the ROMAN 
POV------and even the  POV of the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST----I see 
the pattern.         like shariah law and the nuremburg laws---YOU ARE CONSISTENT


----------



## Shaarona

Sally said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already know the nazi filth.      I lived amongst people like you as a child---
> even attended some sunday school with a friend     If Jesus was teaching a
> "radical new theology"    he certainly kept that fact quiet.     Where does
> the term  NON VIOLENT LIBERATTION THEOLOGY  appear in the bible?
> 
> by "shaming"   the romans?       gee----you never learned much about
> the romans either
> 
> In what manner were the money changers "cheating the poor"?    Do you have
> any idea who controlled the temple back then and WHO HATED THEM?
> 
> The money changers functioned to serve a need  for people who traveled to
> Jerusalem----from outside of   Israel/Judea----people who needed local
> coin.     Such people are generally not  "the poor"   but I do appreciate
> your candor in presenting typical   WASP    BS         Even the wicked
> INN KEEPER was  CHEATING THE POOR     I remember it all well
> How about you parrot some of the nonsense I heard as a child----like
> "THE MONEY CHANGERS WERE THE PHARISEES" ------or rabbis----
> or the high priests who were also the rabbis and the pharisees?----
> See---I did some time in Sunday school too.----I think the one I did the
> most time was LUTHERAN-----but  I may have had some episcopalian
> time.     Episcopalian was big in my town----GEORGE WASHINGTON -
> spent some time there or so was the claim
> 
> Isn't it time for you to light candles for  SAINT PONTIUS PILATE----who
> desperately tried to save Jesus from the blood thirsty jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different factions of Jews were fighting each other by the first century.. with a predictable outcome. Vespasian would have stood back, watched and let them, but he was called to Rome.. Titus was not as experienced as his father.. so the Temple was destroyed.  Pilot was a minor prelate... who just wanted to keep the peace and his job.
> 
> The money taken from the poor by the money changers was to maintain the Temple.
> 
> They changed Roman coin for Shekels and charged a fee for their services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have stated that "Pilot was a minor prelate," could you tell us what airline he flew for?  Meanwhile, I am not a Bible scholar as you want the readers to believe you are, but the Jews came from all over, such as Greece, and the money changers were there to change the money from their original countries into the local currency.
Click to expand...


So I made a typo........ big deal.

There really is no excuse for anyone being so hostile and calling others "filth".... It reflects badly on you both.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus would shoot noone.
> 
> But Zionists burn to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> Zionists have killed 1519 children since 9/2000.
> 
> More proof Jesus is not a Zionist.





 BLACK SEPTEMBER              50,000 MASS MURDERED IN PALESTINE BY JORDANIAN TROOPS, MOSTLY WOMEN AND CHIDREN. 
 sO WHY ARE YOU MORFE CONCERNED ABOUT 1519 KILLED ACCIDENTLY BY ISRAEL DEFENDING ITS CITIZENS FROM TERRORIST ATTACKS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus

Watch "The Life of Jesus,  Part 2" on YouTube


This is Zionism


Watch "Gaza Civilians Killed by Israeli Drone Launched Missiles" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The topic is Jesus, not your JORDANIAN pals.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus would shoot noone.
> 
> But Zionists burn to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> Zionists have killed 1519 children since 9/2000.
> 
> More proof Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK SEPTEMBER              50,000 MASS MURDERED IN PALESTINE BY JORDANIAN TROOPS, MOSTLY WOMEN AND CHIDREN.
> sO WHY ARE YOU MORFE CONCERNED ABOUT 1519 KILLED ACCIDENTLY BY ISRAEL DEFENDING ITS CITIZENS FROM TERRORIST ATTACKS
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have heard of no Palestinians firing rockets at Gaza and no reported Israelis killed in Gaza from these rockets that I think only exist in your head. 




aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not murdering anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.
> 
> Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are right not firing rockets at gaza, trying to kill Israelis
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus would shoot noone.
> 
> But Zionists burn to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> Zionists have killed 1519 children since 9/2000.
> 
> More proof Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK SEPTEMBER              50,000 MASS MURDERED IN PALESTINE BY JORDANIAN TROOPS, MOSTLY WOMEN AND CHIDREN.
> sO WHY ARE YOU MORFE CONCERNED ABOUT 1519 KILLED ACCIDENTLY BY ISRAEL DEFENDING ITS CITIZENS FROM TERRORIST ATTACKS
Click to expand...


In Jordan?

Estimates of the number of the people killed in the ten days of Black September range from three thousand to more than five thousand, although exact numbers are unknown. 

The Palestinian death toll in 11 days of fighting was estimated by Jordan at 3,400, while Palestinian sources often cite the number 5,000, mainly civilians, killed. Arafat at some point claimed that 10,000 had been killed. The Western reporters were concentrated at the Intercontinental Hotel, away from the action.[


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Amazing Love -Jesus- With Lyrics" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFY3AdaOt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG9E5ZvpnUs&feature=youtube_gdata_player






You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children

*Advertisement

Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As we speak, who are Palestinians at this moment murdering?

As usual you are a Zionist liar spewing Zionist lies.

And you dishonestly took only a part of my statement out of the full sentence I posted and dishonestly attributed it to me. 


What lowlife Zionist scum you are.




Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not murdering anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.
> 
> Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As we speak, who are Palestinians at this moment murdering?
> 
> As usual you are a Zionist liar spewing Zionist lies.
> 
> And you dishonestly took only a part of my statement out of the full sentence I posted and dishonestly attributed it to me.
> 
> 
> What lowlife Zionist scum you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not murdering anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.
> 
> Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No one said Palestinians are murdering someone this morning.

Learn to Read English


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.

Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Amazing Love -Jesus- With Lyrics" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFY3AdaOt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG9E5ZvpnUs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth debunked is that there actually was Palestinian people or country, ever.  They're just 20 century Arab invaders who got up one sunny morning in the 1967 and decided to call themselves "Palestinian", a name exclusive to Jews of the region only.
> 
> Palestine = World's greatest hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea.
> As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.
Click to expand...




 It has become a cottage industry in the UK to turn water into wine, the trick is to get it to taste like the best French vintage.  You can use anything that flavours to produce wine and I have made an acceptable carrot whiskey using the freezing method.
 The drawback is it takes time to produce the alcohol and flavours


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain
> (1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.
> 
> Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.
> 
> After the Second Temple
> 
> In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).
> 
> Did you read the link I posted ?
> 
> Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...





 The very first line gives away the fact that the author as a RABID RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was called Palestine when Jesus lived there.
> 
> But this problem of defining  boundaries of Palestine perhaps is the explanation the word does not appear in The New Testament.
> 
> So many views are set forth by Edersheim, leading me to think there was a lot of disagreement about this and the use of the word Palestine would cause confusion.
> 
> I think about Cana, where Jesus turned water into wine. There are about three different Canas, one even in Lebanon.. There is. disagreement which Cana this occurred in.
> 
> Syria is referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea.
> As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has become a cottage industry in the UK to turn water into wine, the trick is to get it to taste like the best French vintage.  You can use anything that flavours to produce wine and I have made an acceptable carrot whiskey using the freezing method.
> The drawback is it takes time to produce the alcohol and flavours
Click to expand...


I never thought of  CARROT whiskey------carrots have a high sugar content---
SHEEESH   send me the recipe


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first line gives away the fact that the author as a RABID RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER
Click to expand...


You certainly didn't bother to read  it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons. 

Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.

Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Zionazi : A word that describes the behavior and mentality by certain subscribers to a cult like behavior being practiced by mostly Jews and some Christian supporters in the United States as indoctrination from the old testament. As a result, Zionazi's exercised a ruthless relentless fascist like behavior to achieve their goal of ethnicity cleansing Palestine of its indigenous Palestinian population at any cost."

http://zionaziwatch.blogspot.com/?m=1


Your post discloses you are a Zionazi racist pig.



Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first line gives away the fact that the author as a RABID RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.



What did they serve for breakfast in the asylum this morning?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.
> 
> Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Amazing Love -Jesus- With Lyrics" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFY3AdaOt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG9E5ZvpnUs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jesus was a Zionist. Your constant denial does not change this very simple fact. 
And the fact that you keep posting such nonsense shows you really don't have an argument at all and that you are frustrated. It's kind of amusing actually


----------



## Phoenall

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> this is jesus
> 
> watch "the life of jesus,  part 2" on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7be8wned9y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> this is zionism
> 
> 
> watch "gaza civilians killed by israeli drone launched missiles" on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_bpvl3bgdc&feature=youtube_gdata_player






 black september 50,000 mass murdered in palestine by jordanian troops, mostly women and chidren. 
So why are you more concerned about 1519 killed accidently by israel defending its citizens from terrorist attacks


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus would shoot noone.
> 
> But Zionists burn to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> Zionists have killed 1519 children since 9/2000.
> 
> More proof Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK SEPTEMBER              50,000 MASS MURDERED IN PALESTINE BY JORDANIAN TROOPS, MOSTLY WOMEN AND CHIDREN.
> sO WHY ARE YOU MORFE CONCERNED ABOUT 1519 KILLED ACCIDENTLY BY ISRAEL DEFENDING ITS CITIZENS FROM TERRORIST ATTACKS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Jordan?
> 
> Estimates of the number of the people killed in the ten days of Black September range from three thousand to more than five thousand, although exact numbers are unknown.
> 
> The Palestinian death toll in 11 days of fighting was estimated by Jordan at 3,400, while Palestinian sources often cite the number 5,000, mainly civilians, killed. Arafat at some point claimed that 10,000 had been killed. The Western reporters were concentrated at the Intercontinental Hotel, away from the action.[
Click to expand...




 Depends on which Islamic source you believe doesn't it. I believe the middle figures given by the inmates of the concentration camps, who do you believe?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.




   she thinks she wrote something clever


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas._"









He/she/it/they have finally and completely lost it...


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas._"
Click to expand...


Just when you think Sherri's posts can't get any more distorted and fucked up, she surprises us all


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus


Watch "God of Wonders" on YouTube

This is Zionism


Watch "Teaching Israeli Children to Hate Palestinians" on YouTube







toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.
> 
> Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist. Your constant denial does not change this very simple fact.
> And the fact that you keep posting such nonsense shows you really don't have an argument at all and that you are frustrated. It's kind of amusing actually
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The different factions of Jews were fighting each other by the first century.. with a predictable outcome. Vespasian would have stood back, watched and let them, but he was called to Rome.. Titus was not as experienced as his father.. so the Temple was destroyed.  Pilot was a minor prelate... who just wanted to keep the peace and his job.
> 
> The money taken from the poor by the money changers was to maintain the Temple.
> 
> They changed Roman coin for Shekels and charged a fee for their services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have stated that "Pilot was a minor prelate," could you tell us what airline he flew for?  Meanwhile, I am not a Bible scholar as you want the readers to believe you are, but the Jews came from all over, such as Greece, and the money changers were there to change the money from their original countries into the local currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I made a typo........ big deal.
> 
> There really is no excuse for anyone being so hostile and calling others "filth".... It reflects badly on you both.
Click to expand...


nothing at all wrong with calling FILTH --filth.      Libel is the galvanizing 
factor of ALL GENOCIDES------those of your ilk  have murdered 100s of millions 
using the same devices for the past  1700 years and COUNTING -----the first of 
your filth I learned about was the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-------interesting thing----
it was justified by the same code of Laws that formed the basis for the 
nuremburg laws.      Considering who the AREMENIANS are historically----its like 
it  BACKFIRED on them      Constantine justified the hands on murder of some 
two million of his own.     Constantine can be called   THE FATHER OF GENOCIDE.
including as an outgrowth thereof----THE FILTH OF SHARIAH


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Focus, Zionazi,  the thread topic is Jesus.

Jesus did not kill with drones.

Zionists attack innocent civilians with drones.

Jesus is not a Zionist.



Phoenall said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is jesus
> 
> watch "the life of jesus,  part 2" on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7be8wned9y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> this is zionism
> 
> 
> watch "gaza civilians killed by israeli drone launched missiles" on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_bpvl3bgdc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black september 50,000 mass murdered in palestine by jordanian troops, mostly women and chidren.
> So why are you more concerned about 1519 killed accidently by israel defending its citizens from terrorist attacks
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Everything Zionists are, Jesus is exactly the opposite.

Jesus is light.

Zionists are darkness.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Everything Zionists are, Jesus is exactly the opposite.
> 
> Jesus is light.
> 
> Zionists are darkness.



And you have a very warped view of what is what which is why you are laughed at or ignored.


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have stated that "Pilot was a minor prelate," could you tell us what airline he flew for?  Meanwhile, I am not a Bible scholar as you want the readers to believe you are, but the Jews came from all over, such as Greece, and the money changers were there to change the money from their original countries into the local currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a typo........ big deal.
> 
> There really is no excuse for anyone being so hostile and calling others "filth".... It reflects badly on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing at all wrong with calling FILTH --filth.      Libel is the galvanizing
> factor of ALL GENOCIDES------those of your ilk  have murdered 100s of millions
> using the same devices for the past  1700 years and COUNTING -----the first of
> your filth I learned about was the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-------interesting thing----
> it was justified by the same code of Laws that formed the basis for the
> nuremburg laws.      Considering who the AREMENIANS are historically----its like
> it  BACKFIRED on them      Constantine justified the hands on murder of some
> two million of his own.     Constantine can be called   THE FATHER OF GENOCIDE.
> including as an outgrowth thereof----THE FILTH OF SHARIAH
Click to expand...


I find it very funny when someone types "Pilot" instead of "Pilate."  This happened with someone else years ago who sounded just like Sharoona does now, and I at that time also asked what airline he flew for.  Some typo!!!  Meanwhile,  you will notice that Sharoona said nothing about the visiting Jews coming from different areas, but still, I imagine, clings to her statement about the currency.  I can't remember exactly, but weren't there big banks in the U.S. where your U.S. currency could be exchanged for the currency of the country you were planning to visit, such as dollars for francs?  I would equate these banks with the money changers in the temple courtyard.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Everything Zionists are, Jesus is exactly the opposite.
> 
> Jesus is light.
> 
> Zionists are darkness.



What was on the lunch menu at the asylum?  Anything really yummy?


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.
> 
> Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Amazing Love -Jesus- With Lyrics" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFY3AdaOt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG9E5ZvpnUs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 You fool no one with your rhetoric you are a member of some islamonazi cyberterrorist group that is trying to enlist new members.  I wonder if the anti terror squad are aware of your whereabouts yet...............


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> *Hamas resembles Jesus *more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.



So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.


----------



## irosie91

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> *Hamas resembles Jesus *more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
Click to expand...



HAMAS IS ISA         The same ISA  that  magda goebbels worshipped and 
who she served when she shoved cyanide down the throats of her five small 
children.         the same Isa that   jihadi sluts serve as the tie bombs to their over 
used asses


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and can't find any mention of Palestine but I can find Israel, Zion, Judea.
> As for the water into wine, hell, I can turn wine into piss. Beer into piss. No biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has become a cottage industry in the UK to turn water into wine, the trick is to get it to taste like the best French vintage.  You can use anything that flavours to produce wine and I have made an acceptable carrot whiskey using the freezing method.
> The drawback is it takes time to produce the alcohol and flavours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought of  CARROT whiskey------carrots have a high sugar content---
> SHEEESH   send me the recipe
Click to expand...





 Very simple to make get 10lb of carrots, the smaller and fresher the better. peel and grate finely. Add 4 pints of water and 2lb of sugar and bring to the boil. Allow to cool and add the juice of one lemon, add another 4pints of cold water and check that the temperature is about blood heat. ( a drop on the inside of the forearm as if testing baby formula ) Add a good quality champagne yeast or a sherry yeast and ferment for 2 weeks. Check that there is no activity by adding a teaspoon of sugar to the potion. Bottle and leave for a month, turn the bottles upside down and freeze the necks. Remove the frozen must and water and recork, repeat at least twice to increase the alcohol content. Then place in a dark cool place for 6 months after first topping up the bottles from one of the batch. Drink the half empty bottle as a light table wine...............hic


 Enjoy responcibly


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first line gives away the fact that the author as a RABID RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly didn't bother to read  it.
Click to expand...




 Wrong as here is the part I found very racist, anti semitic and offensive

 THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.






 Lets see I have never burnt a child in any way whatsoever, yet I am still a Zionist. I have never eaten the flesh of a human and I am still a Zionist.

 Yet hamas has done both these things and you put them above innocent children.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As we speak, who are Palestinians at this moment murdering?
> 
> As usual you are a Zionist liar spewing Zionist lies.
> 
> And you dishonestly took only a part of my statement out of the full sentence I posted and dishonestly attributed it to me.
> 
> 
> What lowlife Zionist scum you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not murdering anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.
> 
> Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So the swine has a problem because Israel is good at preventing the animals from killing their innocent civilians?  Good.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Everything Zionists are, Jesus is exactly the opposite.
> 
> Jesus is light.
> 
> Zionists are darkness.




Sherri thinks her post is BRILLIANT


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Zionazi : A word that describes the behavior and mentality by certain subscribers to a cult like behavior being practiced by mostly Jews and some Christian supporters in the United States as indoctrination from the old testament. As a result, Zionazi's exercised a ruthless relentless fascist like behavior to achieve their goal of ethnicity cleansing Palestine of its indigenous Palestinian population at any cost."
> 
> Zionazi Watch
> 
> 
> Your post discloses you are a Zionazi racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first line gives away the fact that the author as a RABID RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Your very presence on the boards points to you being a DEFENDER OF CHILD RAPE, MASS MURDER AND ISLAMIC TERRORISM IN ITS MOST BRUTAL FORM.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we speak, who are Palestinians at this moment murdering?
> 
> As usual you are a Zionist liar spewing Zionist lies.
> 
> And you dishonestly took only a part of my statement out of the full sentence I posted and dishonestly attributed it to me.
> 
> 
> What lowlife Zionist scum you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> SERIOUSLY!  A people who's name over the last 60 years has become synonymous with terrorism, suicide bombings, intentional murders of women and children in schools and pizzerias, brainwashing of their own kids and turning them into suicide bombers, using their civilians as human shields?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho.
> 
> Have you tried comedy jihadist Sherri?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Palestinians are murdering someone this morning.
> 
> Learn to Read English
Click to expand...

She / he / it's been reading too many of those pieces of Shi'ite Iranian propaganda sites in Farsi.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.
> 
> Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Amazing Love -Jesus- With Lyrics" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFY3AdaOt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG9E5ZvpnUs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This thread is about true statements regarding Jesus being a Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Zionazi : A word that describes the behavior and mentality by certain subscribers to a cult like behavior being practiced by mostly Jews and some Christian supporters in the United States as indoctrination from the old testament. As a result, Zionazi's exercised a ruthless relentless fascist like behavior to achieve their goal of ethnicity cleansing Palestine of its indigenous Palestinian population at any cost."
> 
> Zionazi Watch
> 
> 
> Your post discloses you are a Zionazi racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first line gives away the fact that the author as a RABID RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whereas IslamoNazi has become part of the English language today.  


*Islamonazi*
Militant Muslims dedicated to imposing their Islamic world view on others through the use of force and coercion.
Osama bin Laden, Ayatollah Khomeini, Ahmed Yassin, Yasser Arafat, Hamas, Hezbollah


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.


Wow, Hamas, the same people that perfected child suicide bombing,  wanton murder of women and children, *resemble Jesus?  *Ha ha ha ha.  They are classified as TERRORIST by US State Dept., Western Europe, and most of the Civilized World.   Woman, you are totally fucking nuts.  

Everybody should note what Jihad Sherri just said.  She labeled a murderous terrorist organization as Jesus like.  No way this bitch is Christian.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything Zionists are, Jesus is exactly the opposite.
> 
> Jesus is light.
> 
> Zionists are darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was on the lunch menu at the asylum?  Anything really yummy?
Click to expand...

Apparently she missed her weekly lobotomy and now she's saying stuff like "Hamas resembles Jesus".  

Wow.  I wonder if Hamas accepts Jesus as "son of God".  OMG I think I'm going to fall of my chair in laughter.  "Hamas resembles Jesus."   Whoo hoo!  

What next?  Osama bin Laden should be named "Saint Bin Laden"?


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> *Hamas resembles Jesus *more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
Click to expand...

Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is about Zionists' slandering God.

And it all goes back to the essence of Zionism, a people placing themselves above God even, not submitting to God and God's authority, not respecting God, spitting in the face of God.

May God have mercy on your soul for what you are doing. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.
> 
> Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about true statements regarding Jesus being a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Jews derive their origin from two groups: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the Jews from Spain
> (1492 AD). There were large communities in Aleppo, Damascus, and Qamishli for centuries.
> 
> Whether or not Jewish settlement goes back to a time as early as King David, both Aleppo and Damascus certainly had Jewish communities early in the Christian era.
> 
> After the Second Temple
> 
> In Roman times about 10,000 Jews lived at Damascus, governed by an ethnarch. Paul of Tarsus succeeded, after a first rebuff, in converting many of the Jews of Damascus to Christianity (49 AD).
> 
> Did you read the link I posted ?
> 
> Western European Jews were emancipated and had no interest in Zionism.. Eastern European Jews became early socialists and Bolshevics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know-----the  propaganda to which persons living in
> Shariah cesspits are exposed ----is far more INTRICATE regarding jews
> and israel-----than was written by  nazis in the  1930s.    It is HIGHLY
> developed and taught in schools and mosques and using public media
> in shariah cesspits.       I know about it because  my informants are
> educated------mostly medical school graduates ------getting into medical
> school is a feat accomplished by  LEARNING THAT WHICH ONE IS SUPPOSED
> TO LEARN----as a child.     Much of the propaganda was written by
> german nazis who escaped   the Nuremberg trials----by fleeing to Egypt
> and syria          I know the propaganda because I read it as a child.-----
> I know it is taught in muslim countries----because I have socialized---in the
> course of my life with scores and scores of muslim physicians educated in
> muslim lands.     The post of    SHAAR ---reflects that which is considered
> "fact"     in muslim countries-----IRREFUTABLE FACT       It is not his fault.
> My introduction to the nonsense came about STRONGLY---when I was but
> 19 years old -----and since.
> 
> I find it interesting that a recent poster insisted that she was BUSTING
> "zionist myths"    when she stated that there were jews living outside of
> Israel/Judea  in the time of jesus------  I have never met a jew
> any reasonable education who did not know there were jews outside
> Israel Judea way back then and BEFORE     Sorry  Shaar---and ---
> ----clone       The MTYH is your concept that jews are not fully aware
> of that fact --------it is part of our WRITTEN HISTORY----very carefully
> and very accurately recorded.    What you guys are doing is playing
> SOPHISTRY   with information ----WE GAVE YOU--you do not have a
> recorded history being from people only very recently literate
> 
> PS----the statement that european jews were not interested in zionism---
> is utterly idiotic--------of course one can find some----just as one can find
> saudis who have absolutely no intention of going back there or ever visiting
> mecca------right here in the USA
> 
> When I first heard the islamo version of jewish history----from muslims who
> before meeting me ---had never met a jew-----I actually believed that they
> could not possibly continue holding their nonsensical beliefs for long.
> I was dead wrong.     THE   BS is FIRM BELIEF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I want is Jewish sources. ... or British sources. Do you attend Muslim schools or Mosques? I don't.
> 
> This was written in 1920.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...

*Let us hear what other Arabs have said:*

"There is no such country as Palestine. 'Palestine' is a term the Zionists invented. There is no Palestine in the Bible. Our country was for centuries part of Syria. 'Palestine' is alien to us. It is the Zionists who introduced it".
- Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi, Syrian Arab leader to British Peel Commission, 1937 -


"There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not".
- Professor Philip Hitti, Arab historian, 1946 -

"It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but Southern Syria".
- Representant of Saudi Arabia at the United Nations, 1956 -

Concerning the Holy Land, the chairman of the Syrian Delegation at the Paris Peace Conference in February 1919 stated:
"The only Arab domination since the Conquest in 635 c.e. hardly lasted, as such, 22 years".

Former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against:

Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?
We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag.
When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out.

What other Arabs declared after the Six-Day War:

"There are no differences between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. We are all part of one nation. It is only for political reasons that we carefully underline our Palestinian identity... yes, the existence of a separate Palestinian identity serves only tactical purposes. The founding of a Palestinian state is a new tool in the continuing battle against Israel".
- Zuhair Muhsin, military commander of the PLO and member of the PLO Executive Council -


"You do not represent Palestine as much as we do. Never forget this one point: There is no such thing as a Palestinian people, there is no Palestinian entity, there is only Syria. You are an integral part of the Syrian people, Palestine is an integral part of Syria. Therefore it is we, the Syrian authorities, who are the true representatives of the Palestinian people".
- Syrian dictator Hafez Assad to the PLO leader Yassir Arafat -


"As I lived in Palestine, everyone I knew could trace their heritage back to the original country their great grandparents came from. Everyone knew their origin was not from the Canaanites, but ironically, this is the kind of stuff our education in the Middle East included. The fact is that today's Palestinians are immigrants from the surrounding nations! I grew up well knowing the history and origins of today's Palestinians as being from Yemen, Saudi Arabia, Morocco, Christians from Greece, muslim Sherkas from Russia, muslims from Bosnia, and the Jordanians next door. My grandfather, who was a dignitary in Bethlehem, almost lost his life by Abdul Qader Al-Husseni (the leader of the Palestinian revolution) after being accused of selling land to Jews. He used to tell us that his village Beit Sahur (The Shepherds Fields) in Bethlehem County was empty before his father settled in the area with six other families. The town has now grown to 30,000 inhabitants".
-Ex Palestinian Arab journalist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.

There is no truth in you, Satan. 

Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.

And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end. 



Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> *Hamas resembles Jesus *more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'll take Middle Eastern Terrorists..."Hamas resembles Jesus" for $300 Alex.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight.  Are you actually calling another member on here Satan?


----------



## toastman

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Are you actually calling another member on here Satan?
Click to expand...


Yes, Sherri has a habit of calling other people exactly what she is. Or accusing them of exactly of what she is guilty of. It's her method of taking the attention off of her disgusting and distorted way of posting. 
Not that it really matters, because Sherri has ZERO credibility


----------



## Sally

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Are you actually calling another member on here Satan?
Click to expand...


That seems to be her usual habit.  It could be that she hears voices in her head.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Its Israel's Zionist Regime  who burns to death children with chemical weapons.

It is not Hamas doing that.

Its Israel's Zionist Regime that has murdered 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.

Its not Hamas doing that.

Hamas definitely looks more like Jesus then Zionists do, their bad acts don't even come close to those of Zionists. 

And to return to Jesus, He does not take the lives of children.

Everyone has probably heard that song Jesus Loves The Little Children, Jesus Christ Son of God would never burn a child to death like Zionists do. Jesus Christ Son of God would never murder 1519 children, like Zionists have. 

Jesus was never and is not a Zionist.

Jesus is the Son of God.

Jesus is God.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Hamas, the same people that perfected child suicide bombing,  wanton murder of women and children, *resemble Jesus?  *Ha ha ha ha.  They are classified as TERRORIST by US State Dept., Western Europe, and most of the Civilized World.   Woman, you are totally fucking nuts.
> 
> Everybody should note what Jihad Sherri just said.  She labeled a murderous terrorist organization as Jesus like.  No way this bitch is Christian.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have never killed a child and I never shall.

Jesus Christ never killed a child.

Zionists kill children.



toastman said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Are you actually calling another member on here Satan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Sherri has a habit of calling other people exactly what she is. Or accusing them of exactly of what she is guilty of. It's her method of taking the attention off of her disgusting and distorted way of posting.
> Not that it really matters, because Sherri has ZERO credibility
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is a thread about Satan and his lies.

Jesus is the Son of God.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Focus,  Zionazi, the thread topic is slanderous statements your Zionazi Klan have made about Jesus.  The issue is not lies of Zionists about Hamas.
> 
> Wow, if I lived like a Zionist , every time a child was murdered I would go murder one to keep up with them. That's the morality of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that hamas also uses white phosphorus don't you, only not to light up the area but to harm children
> 
> *Advertisement
> 
> Israel: Phosphorus bombshells launched from Gaza - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about true statements regarding Jesus being a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

This is really great.  Hamas, a terrorist organization with blood of innocent kids on their hands, is labeled as "resembles Jesus".  Wow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Son of God.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Its Israel's Zionist Regime  who burns to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> It is not Hamas doing that.
> 
> Its Israel's Zionist Regime that has murdered 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> Its not Hamas doing that.
> 
> Hamas definitely looks more like Jesus then Zionists do, their bad acts don't even come close to those of Zionists.
> 
> And to return to Jesus, He does not take the lives of children.
> 
> Everyone has probably heard that song Jesus Loves The Little Children, Jesus Christ Son of God would never burn a child to death like Zionists do. Jesus Christ Son of God would never murder 1519 children, like Zionists have.
> 
> Jesus was never and is not a Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Hamas, the same people that perfected child suicide bombing,  wanton murder of women and children, *resemble Jesus?  *Ha ha ha ha.  They are classified as TERRORIST by US State Dept., Western Europe, and most of the Civilized World.   Woman, you are totally fucking nuts.
> 
> Everybody should note what Jihad Sherri just said.  She labeled a murderous terrorist organization as Jesus like.  No way this bitch is Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i08L09V0_sg]Hamas In Their Own Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

I truly think Sherri is about to have a paranoid breakdown.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> I truly think Sherri is about to have a paranoid breakdown.



Which Sherri??


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup, when I hear the word "Hamas' I immediately think..."JESUS".  hA HA HA HA!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YP3P_q0vYw]Hamas in their own words - Children are taught to value violence, hatred, and Islamic supremacy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Its Israel's Zionist Regime  who burns to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> It is not Hamas doing that.
> 
> Its Israel's Zionist Regime that has murdered 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> Its not Hamas doing that.
> 
> Hamas definitely looks more like Jesus then Zionists do, their bad acts don't even come close to those of Zionists.
> 
> And to return to Jesus, He does not take the lives of children.
> 
> Everyone has probably heard that song Jesus Loves The Little Children, Jesus Christ Son of God would never burn a child to death like Zionists do. Jesus Christ Son of God would never murder 1519 children, like Zionists have.
> 
> Jesus was never and is not a Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never burnt to death a child with white phosphorous chemical weapons,  but Zionists have burnt to death many children and innocent civilians with white phosphorous chemical weapons.
> 
> Hamas never killed anyone with white phosphorous either.
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus more than Zionists do, a more accurate statement would be the distance that separates Jesus from Zionism is further then the distance that separates Jesus from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Hamas, the same people that perfected child suicide bombing,  wanton murder of women and children, *resemble Jesus?  *Ha ha ha ha.  They are classified as TERRORIST by US State Dept., Western Europe, and most of the Civilized World.   Woman, you are totally fucking nuts.
> 
> Everybody should note what Jihad Sherri just said.  She labeled a murderous terrorist organization as Jesus like.  No way this bitch is Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Excuse my language, but you are fucking crazy.


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, when I hear the word "Hamas' I immediately think..."JESUS".  hA HA HA HA!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YP3P_q0vYw]Hamas in their own words - Children are taught to value violence, hatred, and Islamic supremacy - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVJK_bTrJg0]THE REAL HAMAS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

Let's hear what the son of the Hamas founder thinks:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHq25tnZoFs]Son of Hamas Leader: The God of Islam Suffers from Split Personality; Muhammad - a False Prophet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Israel's Zionist Regime  who burns to death children with chemical weapons.
> 
> It is not Hamas doing that.
> 
> Its Israel's Zionist Regime that has murdered 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> Its not Hamas doing that.
> 
> Hamas definitely looks more like Jesus then Zionists do, their bad acts don't even come close to those of Zionists.
> 
> And to return to Jesus, He does not take the lives of children.
> 
> Everyone has probably heard that song Jesus Loves The Little Children, Jesus Christ Son of God would never burn a child to death like Zionists do. Jesus Christ Son of God would never murder 1519 children, like Zionists have.
> 
> Jesus was never and is not a Zionist.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Jesus is God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Hamas, the same people that perfected child suicide bombing,  wanton murder of women and children, *resemble Jesus?  *Ha ha ha ha.  They are classified as TERRORIST by US State Dept., Western Europe, and most of the Civilized World.   Woman, you are totally fucking nuts.
> 
> Everybody should note what Jihad Sherri just said.  She labeled a murderous terrorist organization as Jesus like.  No way this bitch is Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse my language, but you are fucking crazy.
Click to expand...


Caro, I disagree:  Not even 'crazy' wants to get in bed with *that!*


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I truly think Sherri is about to have a paranoid breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Sherri??
Click to expand...

yup, one imposter seems more ignorant than the other.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Hamas are Zionists too? Now I know you are posting from an asylum. Did you happen to read my post where Egypt says they are going to take Hamas out? Your heroes are about to get bitch slapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Uh Satanic Sherri, I do believe the readers are intelligent enough to see that I only quote your posts. So how is that distorting and lying? They can also see the distorting and lying comes from you. Hamas resembles Jesus. Now that's a good one coming from an imp of Satan.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan the slanderer just never stops distorting words of others, lying, and deceiving with every post he puts up here.
> 
> There is no truth in you, Satan.
> 
> Satan, Jesus is the Son of God and God and God Incarnate and Christ Risen and the Messiah and Lord and Savior.
> 
> And He has victory over you, I know the beginning of this story and I know its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine living with this lunatic zombie.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh Satanic Sherri, I do believe the readers are intelligent enough to see that I only quote your posts. So how is that distorting and lying? They can also see the distorting and lying comes from you. Hamas resembles Jesus. Now that's a good one coming from an imp of Satan.
Click to expand...

I think Jihad Sherri just got promoted from "imp" to "Shrimp" of Satan.  Can anybody be that stupid to say "Hamas resembles Jesus"?  The answer apparently, is yes.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

Did Jesus convince little kids to go blow themselves up?


----------



## Roudy

Look!  Just like Jesus!  What a resemblance!


----------



## irosie91

roudy said:


> look!  Just like jesus!  What a resemblance!




spittin'  image


----------



## Roudy

Let's hear it from the W-horses mouth:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...-even-jesus-is-a-zionist-199.html#post8494215

"Hamas resembles Jesus..."


----------



## MJB12741

FEEL THE PALESTINIAN PRIDE!  Somehow I don't think they're Zionists like Jesus & his followers.






Roudy said:


> Look!  Just like Jesus!  What a resemblance!


----------



## GISMYS

WW111???? BIBLE PROPHECY SAYS WW111 STARTS IN THE HOLYLAND. TIME IS VERY VERY SHORT!Deputy Defense Ministry Danny Danon hinted in a politico article on Sunday that Israel may resort to a strike if necessary, citing examples of earlier Israeli military actions without US approval.  This was written before the US and EU lifted the array of sanctions against Iran today.  Now, the possibility of Israel preemptively striking Iran is not just an editorial suggestion, it is a likely and probable fact.

Israel must stop seeking the permission of Western Powers, in particular the US, and start defending itself like the sovereign nation she is supposed to be.  The US would not tolerate Cuba arming itself with nuclear weapons.  Nor should Israel tolerate Iran doing the same.

In a related story, Netanyahu claims Hamas will learn a very harsh lesson very soon.  This is in response to the repeated rocket attacks Hamas has allowed to come from Iranian militants within their borders.


----------



## Kondor3

*Israel PM threatens to teach Hamas lesson 'very soon'*

_January 21, 2014 - JERUSALEM - Agence France-Presse - via hurriyetdailynews - Turkey_






_Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyah' s warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel. AFP Photo_

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Tuesday threatened to teach Gaza's ruling Hamas movement a lesson "very soon" following a surge in militant rocket attacks on the Jewish state.

"We foil terrorist attacks when we identify that they are in the making and we respond against those who attack us," Netanyahu told reporters in Jerusalem at a joint press conference with his Canadian counterpart Stephen Harper. "If Hamas and the other terror organisations forgot this lesson, they will learn it again the hard way and very soon," he said. His warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel.

Over the past month, tensions have risen in and around Gaza after more than a year of relative calm following a major Israeli confrontation with Hamas in November 2012.

...

Netanyahu has warned that Israel would not allow the intermittent rocket fire to turn into a deluge. "Security requires constant maintenance which means we don't accept what I call the 'drip irrigation' of rockets without a response - that is not the policy of this government," he told foreign reporters in an address on January 16. "My government's policy is to respond so we don't let the drizzle of rocket accumulate into rain, which then develops into a storm. We act." Earlier, Hamas confirmed its security forces had fanned out along the frontier to put a halt to firing by various militant groups. "National security forces have been deployed in order to preserve the truce," Hamas interior ministry spokesman Islam Shawan told AFP, referring to an Egyptian-brokered deal which ended the last major confrontation with Israel in November 2012.

Militants fired at least one rocket at southern Israel late on Monday which caused neither casualties nor damage. Another rocket at the weekend prompted an air strike on Gaza City on Sunday which wounded two Palestinians, one critically, with the military saying it had targeted a senior Islamic Jihad militant who was behind much of the rocket fire.

[URL="http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352"]http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352[/URL]


----------



## Roudy

If Hamas resembles Jesus then who does Al Queda resemble...wait for it...wait for it...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> *Israel PM threatens to teach Hamas lesson 'very soon'*
> 
> _January 21, 2014 - JERUSALEM - Agence France-Presse - via hurriyetdailynews - Turkey_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyah' s warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel. AFP Photo_
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Tuesday threatened to teach Gaza's ruling Hamas movement a lesson "very soon" following a surge in militant rocket attacks on the Jewish state.
> 
> "We foil terrorist attacks when we identify that they are in the making and we respond against those who attack us," Netanyahu told reporters in Jerusalem at a joint press conference with his Canadian counterpart Stephen Harper. "If Hamas and the other terror organisations forgot this lesson, they will learn it again the hard way and very soon," he said. His warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel.
> 
> Over the past month, tensions have risen in and around Gaza after more than a year of relative calm following a major Israeli confrontation with Hamas in November 2012.
> 
> ...
> 
> Netanyahu has warned that Israel would not allow the intermittent rocket fire to turn into a deluge. "Security requires constant maintenance which means we don't accept what I call the 'drip irrigation' of rockets without a response - that is not the policy of this government," he told foreign reporters in an address on January 16. "My government's policy is to respond so we don't let the drizzle of rocket accumulate into rain, which then develops into a storm. We act." Earlier, Hamas confirmed its security forces had fanned out along the frontier to put a halt to firing by various militant groups. "National security forces have been deployed in order to preserve the truce," Hamas interior ministry spokesman Islam Shawan told AFP, referring to an Egyptian-brokered deal which ended the last major confrontation with Israel in November 2012.
> 
> Militants fired at least one rocket at southern Israel late on Monday which caused neither casualties nor damage. Another rocket at the weekend prompted an air strike on Gaza City on Sunday which wounded two Palestinians, one critically, with the military saying it had targeted a senior Islamic Jihad militant who was behind much of the rocket fire.
> 
> [URL="http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352"]http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352[/URL]


I have a feeling they're going to shove those missiles up their anuses.  Here's how it's going to go down:


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> If Hamas resembles Jesus then who does Al Queda resemble...wait for it...wait for it...


God have mercy! Surely not Al Queda!


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel PM threatens to teach Hamas lesson 'very soon'*
> 
> _January 21, 2014 - JERUSALEM - Agence France-Presse - via hurriyetdailynews - Turkey_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyah' s warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel. AFP Photo_
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Tuesday threatened to teach Gaza's ruling Hamas movement a lesson "very soon" following a surge in militant rocket attacks on the Jewish state.
> 
> "We foil terrorist attacks when we identify that they are in the making and we respond against those who attack us," Netanyahu told reporters in Jerusalem at a joint press conference with his Canadian counterpart Stephen Harper. "If Hamas and the other terror organisations forgot this lesson, they will learn it again the hard way and very soon," he said. His warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel.
> 
> Over the past month, tensions have risen in and around Gaza after more than a year of relative calm following a major Israeli confrontation with Hamas in November 2012.
> 
> ...
> 
> Netanyahu has warned that Israel would not allow the intermittent rocket fire to turn into a deluge. "Security requires constant maintenance which means we don't accept what I call the 'drip irrigation' of rockets without a response - that is not the policy of this government," he told foreign reporters in an address on January 16. "My government's policy is to respond so we don't let the drizzle of rocket accumulate into rain, which then develops into a storm. We act." Earlier, Hamas confirmed its security forces had fanned out along the frontier to put a halt to firing by various militant groups. "National security forces have been deployed in order to preserve the truce," Hamas interior ministry spokesman Islam Shawan told AFP, referring to an Egyptian-brokered deal which ended the last major confrontation with Israel in November 2012.
> 
> Militants fired at least one rocket at southern Israel late on Monday which caused neither casualties nor damage. Another rocket at the weekend prompted an air strike on Gaza City on Sunday which wounded two Palestinians, one critically, with the military saying it had targeted a senior Islamic Jihad militant who was behind much of the rocket fire.
> 
> [URL="http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352"]http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they're going to shove those missiles up their anuses.  Here's how it's going to go down:
Click to expand...

Saw that cartoon when we went into Iraq. Funny then. Funny now.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hamas resembles Jesus then who does Al Queda resemble...wait for it...wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God have mercy! Surely not Al Queda!
Click to expand...

Ask Jihad Sherri, it's in the Bible!  LOL


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel PM threatens to teach Hamas lesson 'very soon'*
> 
> _January 21, 2014 - JERUSALEM - Agence France-Presse - via hurriyetdailynews - Turkey_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyah' s warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel. AFP Photo_
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Tuesday threatened to teach Gaza's ruling Hamas movement a lesson "very soon" following a surge in militant rocket attacks on the Jewish state.
> 
> "We foil terrorist attacks when we identify that they are in the making and we respond against those who attack us," Netanyahu told reporters in Jerusalem at a joint press conference with his Canadian counterpart Stephen Harper. "If Hamas and the other terror organisations forgot this lesson, they will learn it again the hard way and very soon," he said. His warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel.
> 
> Over the past month, tensions have risen in and around Gaza after more than a year of relative calm following a major Israeli confrontation with Hamas in November 2012.
> 
> ...
> 
> Netanyahu has warned that Israel would not allow the intermittent rocket fire to turn into a deluge. "Security requires constant maintenance which means we don't accept what I call the 'drip irrigation' of rockets without a response - that is not the policy of this government," he told foreign reporters in an address on January 16. "My government's policy is to respond so we don't let the drizzle of rocket accumulate into rain, which then develops into a storm. We act." Earlier, Hamas confirmed its security forces had fanned out along the frontier to put a halt to firing by various militant groups. "National security forces have been deployed in order to preserve the truce," Hamas interior ministry spokesman Islam Shawan told AFP, referring to an Egyptian-brokered deal which ended the last major confrontation with Israel in November 2012.
> 
> Militants fired at least one rocket at southern Israel late on Monday which caused neither casualties nor damage. Another rocket at the weekend prompted an air strike on Gaza City on Sunday which wounded two Palestinians, one critically, with the military saying it had targeted a senior Islamic Jihad militant who was behind much of the rocket fire.
> 
> [URL="http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352"]http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they're going to shove those missiles up their anuses.  Here's how it's going to go down:
Click to expand...


You know they just set a world record for the lowest flight


----------



## MJB12741

It's long overdo for Israel to stop placating the Palestinian squatters with their endless demands & do whatever is needed to defend their country & protect their citizens from terrorists.





Kondor3 said:


> *Israel PM threatens to teach Hamas lesson 'very soon'*
> 
> _January 21, 2014 - JERUSALEM - Agence France-Presse - via hurriyetdailynews - Turkey_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyah' s warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel. AFP Photo_
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Tuesday threatened to teach Gaza's ruling Hamas movement a lesson "very soon" following a surge in militant rocket attacks on the Jewish state.
> 
> "We foil terrorist attacks when we identify that they are in the making and we respond against those who attack us," Netanyahu told reporters in Jerusalem at a joint press conference with his Canadian counterpart Stephen Harper. "If Hamas and the other terror organisations forgot this lesson, they will learn it again the hard way and very soon," he said. His warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel.
> 
> Over the past month, tensions have risen in and around Gaza after more than a year of relative calm following a major Israeli confrontation with Hamas in November 2012.
> 
> ...
> 
> Netanyahu has warned that Israel would not allow the intermittent rocket fire to turn into a deluge. "Security requires constant maintenance which means we don't accept what I call the 'drip irrigation' of rockets without a response - that is not the policy of this government," he told foreign reporters in an address on January 16. "My government's policy is to respond so we don't let the drizzle of rocket accumulate into rain, which then develops into a storm. We act." Earlier, Hamas confirmed its security forces had fanned out along the frontier to put a halt to firing by various militant groups. "National security forces have been deployed in order to preserve the truce," Hamas interior ministry spokesman Islam Shawan told AFP, referring to an Egyptian-brokered deal which ended the last major confrontation with Israel in November 2012.
> 
> Militants fired at least one rocket at southern Israel late on Monday which caused neither casualties nor damage. Another rocket at the weekend prompted an air strike on Gaza City on Sunday which wounded two Palestinians, one critically, with the military saying it had targeted a senior Islamic Jihad militant who was behind much of the rocket fire.
> 
> [URL="http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352"]http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352[/URL]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus.

Watch "Life Of Jesus Christ &#8212; Sermon On the Mount, The Beatitudes (Matthew 5:3-16)" on YouTube

This is Zionism.


Watch "Testimony - Palestinians humiliated in raid in Jericho" on YouTube


----------



## MJB12741

Let us all join together to thank Jesus & his followers for being Zionists who love & support Israel.

Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> It's long overdo for Israel to stop placating the Palestinian squatters with their endless demands & do whatever is needed to defend their country & protect their citizens from terrorists.
> 
> 
> MJB    this thread has over 3000 replies------it is reaching the point of  HOLOCAUST
> 
> Please keep in mind-----the thread title rankles some people and every time it
> RISES to the top of the page------I think some terrible cosmic tragedy
> -----happens and -----do not play with fate.....think comets and asteroids
> and strange omens-----astrological phenomena of the -----DANGEROUS KIND
> and angels losing their wings
> 
> I think that this thread is  creating a cosmic pressure which will
> exert itself-------upon the  center of the universe------the  KAABA


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel PM threatens to teach Hamas lesson 'very soon'*
> 
> _January 21, 2014 - JERUSALEM - Agence France-Presse - via hurriyetdailynews - Turkey_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyah' s warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel. AFP Photo_
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Tuesday threatened to teach Gaza's ruling Hamas movement a lesson "very soon" following a surge in militant rocket attacks on the Jewish state.
> 
> "We foil terrorist attacks when we identify that they are in the making and we respond against those who attack us," Netanyahu told reporters in Jerusalem at a joint press conference with his Canadian counterpart Stephen Harper. "If Hamas and the other terror organisations forgot this lesson, they will learn it again the hard way and very soon," he said. His warning was issued shortly after Hamas said it had deployed forces in Gaza to "preserve the truce" following an uptick of rocket fire on Israel.
> 
> Over the past month, tensions have risen in and around Gaza after more than a year of relative calm following a major Israeli confrontation with Hamas in November 2012.
> 
> ...
> 
> Netanyahu has warned that Israel would not allow the intermittent rocket fire to turn into a deluge. "Security requires constant maintenance which means we don't accept what I call the 'drip irrigation' of rockets without a response - that is not the policy of this government," he told foreign reporters in an address on January 16. "My government's policy is to respond so we don't let the drizzle of rocket accumulate into rain, which then develops into a storm. We act." Earlier, Hamas confirmed its security forces had fanned out along the frontier to put a halt to firing by various militant groups. "National security forces have been deployed in order to preserve the truce," Hamas interior ministry spokesman Islam Shawan told AFP, referring to an Egyptian-brokered deal which ended the last major confrontation with Israel in November 2012.
> 
> Militants fired at least one rocket at southern Israel late on Monday which caused neither casualties nor damage. Another rocket at the weekend prompted an air strike on Gaza City on Sunday which wounded two Palestinians, one critically, with the military saying it had targeted a senior Islamic Jihad militant who was behind much of the rocket fire.
> 
> [URL="http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352"]http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/israel-pm-threatens-to-teach-hamas-lesson-very-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=61357&NewsCatID=352[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they're going to shove those missiles up their anuses.  Here's how it's going to go down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know they just set a world record for the lowest flight
Click to expand...

We were at Disney in Orlando a couple years ago and flew in the simulated helicopter and it would fly under water. That's low!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus Son of God, even a man with a demon recognized Him for who He was and is, yet you remain blind and continue in your disbelief and keep slandering Jesus.


Jesus Heals a Man with a Demon

Then they sailed to the country of the Gerasenes,**which is opposite Galilee.*When Jesus[c]*had stepped out on land, there met him a man from the city who had demons. For a long time he had worn no clothes, and he had not lived in a house*but among the tombs.*When he saw Jesus, he*cried out and fell down before him and said*with a loud voice, &#8220;What have you to do with me, Jesus,*Son of*the Most High God? I beg you, do not torment me.&#8221;*For he had commanded the unclean spirit to come out of the man. (For many a time it had seized him. He was kept under guard and bound with chains and shackles, but he would break the bonds and be driven by the demon*into the desert.)*Jesus then asked him,*&#8220;What is your name?&#8221;*And he said,&#8220;Legion,&#8221; for many demons had entered him.*And they begged him not to command them to depart into*the abyss.*Now a large herd of pigs was feeding there on the hillside, and they begged him to let them enter these. So he gave them permission.*Then the demons came out of the man and entered the pigs, and the herd rushed down the steep bank into*the lake and drowned.

When the herdsmen saw what had happened, they fled and told it in the city and in the country.*Then people went out to see what had happened, and they came to Jesus and found the man from whom the demons had gone, sitting*at the feet of Jesus,*clothed and in his right mind, and they were afraid.*And those who had seen it told them how the demon-possessed[d]*man had been healed.*Then all the people of the surrounding country of the Gerasenes*asked him to depart from them, for they were seized with great fear. So he got into the boat and returned.*The man from whom the demons had gone begged that he might be with him, but Jesus sent him away, saying,*&#8220;Return to your home, and*declare how much God has done for you.&#8221;*And he went away, proclaiming throughout the whole city how much Jesus had done for him.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke 8




MJB12741 said:



			Let us all join together to thank Jesus & his followers for being Zionists who love & support Israel.

Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kondor3

The Religion Forum is straight down the hall, third door on the right.

_This_ thread is about determining whether Jesus was (or would be, if living in modern times) a Zionist.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> The Religion Forum is straight down the hall, third door on the right.
> 
> _This_ thread is about determining whether Jesus was (or would be, if living in modern times) a Zionist.





   That is an intersting question-----but in order for it to be reasonable-----
you should provide MORE INFORMATION.     Are we talking about a jesus 
born in the USA?       What would be the religion of his parents?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The logical response to slanderous claims against Jesus is demonstrating who Jesus in fact was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is nothing was about Jesus.

Jesus is, no matter how much you hate it. 




Kondor3 said:


> The Religion Forum is straight down the hall, third door on the right.
> 
> _This_ thread is about determining whether Jesus was (or would be, if living in modern times) a Zionist.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing was about Jesus.
> 
> Jesus is, no matter how much you hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion Forum is straight down the hall, third door on the right.
> 
> _This_ thread is about determining whether Jesus was (or would be, if living in modern times) a Zionist.
Click to expand...

Fuzzy Wuzzy wuz a bear, Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair, so Fuzzy Wuzzy wuzn't fuzzy, wuz he?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The logical response to slanderous claims against Jesus is demonstrating who Jesus in fact was.




good point-----the best way to do that is by examining statements CREDIBLY
 attributed to him-----and by noting with whom he socialized and what he did .
 IN so doing----the educated person concludes he was a pharisee of his time
 Credible reports of what HE SAID ----would be made by people who accompanied 
 him and spoke the same language that he spoke.   Languge is very important ----
 Most lawyers make a bit deal out of word usage and know that people do not get 
 "DRUG"  from their houses by cops or soldiers------they may get DRAGGED ---
     "HE WAS DRUG"    is not english

  Language is also important in analyzing   MINDSET and  STYLE OF EXPRESSION AND 
  UNDERSTANDING. and aculturation.    Every vocation,  and social position and ideology 
  has a LINGO       Jesus exhibited the LINGO of a pharisee of his time as well 
  as  pharisee style of rhetoric    and pharisee life style,    Like tens of thousands of 
  his fellow pharisees-----he was crucified by the romans------it it walks the walk --talks 
  the talk ------etc etc................


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have  the words of Jesus from The Bible.

Who are you to blasphemy the Word of God?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing was about Jesus.
> 
> Jesus is, no matter how much you hate it.
> 
> 
> The  "JESUS IS"    idea is a RELIGIOUS CONVICTION -----not an objective
> fact.      Only very rude and vulgar people present their PERSONAL RELIGIOUS
> CONVICTIONS AS  ABSOLUTE FACT   in conversation with a mixed group.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Life Of Jesus Christ  Sermon On the Mount, The Beatitudes (Matthew 5:3-16)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gty18oYPcW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> 
> Watch "Testimony - Palestinians humiliated in raid in Jericho" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhkbbuVoFoY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Really?  It's only Tuesday.  It's people like you that made me reject religion, and I was silly enough to study it.
sounds better in aramaic


----------



## irosie91

Luke never met Jesus------and he spoke greek and not aramaic.    Writings by 
Luke are entirely   heresay.     The weird story about  DEMONS-----may be some 
kind of parable------but insisting it is  "HISTORY"  is a bit idiotic.    Lots of scriptural 
writings consist of parables----sometimes even stories meant to INFORM 
using a cryptic code

DEMONS?      seen any DEMONS lately?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have  the words of Jesus from The Bible.
> 
> Who are you to blasphemy the Word of God?


What greater blasphemy and slander of Jesus is there than to compare Hamas to him, as you did?


----------



## aris2chat

irosie91 said:


> Luke never met Jesus------and he spoke greek and not aramaic.    Writings by
> Luke are entirely   heresay.     The weird story about  DEMONS-----may be some
> kind of parable------but insisting it is  "HISTORY"  is a bit idiotic.    Lots of scriptural
> writings consist of parables----sometimes even stories meant to INFORM
> using a cryptic code
> 
> DEMONS?      seen any DEMONS lately?



None of the gospels are really written by the those they are ascribed to.  Luke was a disciple of Paul, who also never met Jesus, in the flesh.
I used to take my father to mass, which was in aramaic.  The bible is in aramaic therefore all the sermons are as well.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Life Of Jesus Christ &#8212; Sermon On the Mount, The Beatitudes (Matthew 5:3-16)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gty18oYPcW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> 
> Watch "Testimony - Palestinians humiliated in raid in Jericho" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhkbbuVoFoY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  It's only Tuesday.  It's people like you that made me reject religion, and I was silly enough to study it.
> sounds better in aramaic
Click to expand...

Most religious fanatics very insecure people and social failures who get an instant gratification and false sense of power and importance, by showing off their religiosity.  Jihad Sherri takes that one step even further by mutilating a faith and then injecting it with her agenda of hatred and violence.  Christianity is not the only faith that these kinds of hate peddlers exist.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke never met Jesus------and he spoke greek and not aramaic.    Writings by
> Luke are entirely   heresay.     The weird story about  DEMONS-----may be some
> kind of parable------but insisting it is  "HISTORY"  is a bit idiotic.    Lots of scriptural
> writings consist of parables----sometimes even stories meant to INFORM
> using a cryptic code
> 
> DEMONS?      seen any DEMONS lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the gospels are really written by the those they are ascribed to.  Luke was a disciple of Paul, who also never met Jesus, in the flesh.
> I used to take my father to mass, which was in aramaic.  The bible is in aramaic therefore all the sermons are as well.
Click to expand...

My grandparent spoke Aramaic to each other.  Many of the words are similar to Hebrew.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke never met Jesus------and he spoke greek and not aramaic.    Writings by
> Luke are entirely   heresay.     The weird story about  DEMONS-----may be some
> kind of parable------but insisting it is  "HISTORY"  is a bit idiotic.    Lots of scriptural
> writings consist of parables----sometimes even stories meant to INFORM
> using a cryptic code
> 
> DEMONS?      seen any DEMONS lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the gospels are really written by the those they are ascribed to.  Luke was a disciple of Paul, who also never met Jesus, in the flesh.
> I used to take my father to mass, which was in aramaic.  The bible is in aramaic therefore all the sermons are as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandparent spoke Aramaic to each other.  Many of the words are similar to Hebrew.
Click to expand...



OH GEE     I am damned EXCITED       both aris and roudy know ARAMAIC----
in one of hubby's synagogues    (of yemenite style)     they still do the  TARGUM -thing---
they do a SIMULTANEOUS  translation into aramaic  -------somehow there are more 
persons like you in the world      ARAMAIC KNOWERS   ------hubby is resistent---
he claims he DESPISES ARAMAIC   (yeah----that means he just could never learn it)  
----I WANT TO KNOW----I WANT TO KNOW-------TEACH ME ARAMAIC   
              (sherri might want to know too-----afterall---she should be even more 
                      interested than am I)

         ****************LONG LIVE ARAMAIC***************
                                                 (can I get an 'amen'?)


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jesus.
> 
> Watch "Life Of Jesus Christ  Sermon On the Mount, The Beatitudes (Matthew 5:3-16)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gty18oYPcW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This is Zionism.
> 
> 
> Watch "Testimony - Palestinians humiliated in raid in Jericho" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhkbbuVoFoY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  It's only Tuesday.  It's people like you that made me reject religion, and I was silly enough to study it.
> sounds better in aramaic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most religious fanatics very insecure people and social failures who get an instant gratification and false sense of power and importance, by showing off their religiosity.  Jihad Sherri takes that one step even further by mutilating a faith and then injecting it with her agenda of hatred and violence.  Christianity is not the only faith that these kinds of hate peddlers exist.
Click to expand...


Makes me cringe to think religion teaches her kind of moral distortions....and I grew up with it, it still makes me shake my head.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the gospels are really written by the those they are ascribed to.  Luke was a disciple of Paul, who also never met Jesus, in the flesh.
> I used to take my father to mass, which was in aramaic.  The bible is in aramaic therefore all the sermons are as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparent spoke Aramaic to each other.  Many of the words are similar to Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE     I am damned EXCITED       both aris and roudy know ARAMAIC----
> in one of hubby's synagogues    (of yemenite style)     they still do the  TARGUM -thing---
> they do a SIMULTANEOUS  translation into aramaic  -------somehow there are more
> persons like you in the world      ARAMAIC KNOWERS   ------hubby is resistent---
> he claims he DESPISES ARAMAIC   (yeah----that means he just could never learn it)
> ----I WANT TO KNOW----I WANT TO KNOW-------TEACH ME ARAMAIC
> (sherri might want to know too-----afterall---she should be even more
> interested than am I)
> 
> ****************LONG LIVE ARAMAIC***************
> (can I get an 'amen'?)
Click to expand...

Hebrew, Assyrian aka Chaldean, Aramaic, and Kurdish all have similar words and all go back to ancient Babylon and Sumerians.  My grandparents spoke Hebrew, Aramaic, and Kurdish to each other when they didn't want us to understand what they were talking about.  Years ago, I found my grandparent's marriage certificate which was half Hebrew and half Aramaic.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  It's only Tuesday.  It's people like you that made me reject religion, and I was silly enough to study it.
> sounds better in aramaic
> 
> 
> 
> Most religious fanatics very insecure people and social failures who get an instant gratification and false sense of power and importance, by showing off their religiosity.  Jihad Sherri takes that one step even further by mutilating a faith and then injecting it with her agenda of hatred and violence.  Christianity is not the only faith that these kinds of hate peddlers exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes me cringe to think religion teaches her kind of moral distortions....and I grew up with it, it still makes me shake my head.
Click to expand...

The religion is not at fault, it's merely a tool.  Childhood environment, upbringing, family values, school, religious teachings, etc. are more important factors which create abominations like Sherri.  They exist in every religion.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparent spoke Aramaic to each other.  Many of the words are similar to Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE     I am damned EXCITED       both aris and roudy know ARAMAIC----
> in one of hubby's synagogues    (of yemenite style)     they still do the  TARGUM -thing---
> they do a SIMULTANEOUS  translation into aramaic  -------somehow there are more
> persons like you in the world      ARAMAIC KNOWERS   ------hubby is resistent---
> he claims he DESPISES ARAMAIC   (yeah----that means he just could never learn it)
> ----I WANT TO KNOW----I WANT TO KNOW-------TEACH ME ARAMAIC
> (sherri might want to know too-----afterall---she should be even more
> interested than am I)
> 
> ****************LONG LIVE ARAMAIC***************
> (can I get an 'amen'?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrew, Assyrian aka Chaldean, Aramaic, and Kurdish all have similar words and all go back to ancient Babylon and Sumerians.  My grandparents spoke Hebrew, Aramaic, and Kurdish to each other when they didn't want us to understand what they were talking about.  Years ago, I found my grandparent's marriage certificate which was half Hebrew and half Aramaic.
Click to expand...


Arab, aramaic, hebrew have many words or word roots in common.  I don't know enough kurdish, but I find it a bit different to the ear for me, more greek to bulgarian than aramaic or arabic.  I rarely heard it spoke apart from special occasions, wedding and such.  Writing is more greek than arabic.

Try a rosetta stone.  In the military my son whipped through like 8 of those in less than a year.  Some came in handy during the sandy disaster.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have  the words of Jesus from The Bible.
> 
> Who are you to blasphemy the Word of God?






 WRONG .............what you have are the words attributed to him by others. In a court of law this is called hearsay and is not admissible as evidence.   It is John saying "in my opinion" this is what he said that day, and Mathew, Mark and Luke saying "that is our opinion to"


 And by the way the ENGLISH term is blaspheme, only a semi literate muslim would make that mistake.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I have is Jesus who tells all who He is in The Gospels.

He is the Son of God sent by God to die on a cross to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him, who turn to Him and ask to be forgiven of their sins and put their life in His hands.

His grace saves, no works , His unmerited gift of grace. 

And for a Christian, there is nothing to fear from this world which is not our home.

We have LIFE for eternity.

Today is but a fleeting moment in our eternity with Christ.

And the best parts await us in Heaven.


----------



## MHunterB

So then marriage and family is only a temporary and 'physical' relationship - not anything spiritual or enduring?

And it doesn't matter if we pollute ten thousand species out of existence - after all, GOD will remake the world?  

Just how far are you taking that concept of 'the earth is not our home'?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing was about Jesus.
> 
> Jesus is, no matter how much you hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion Forum is straight down the hall, third door on the right.
> 
> _This_ thread is about determining whether Jesus was (or would be, if living in modern times) a Zionist.
Click to expand...


"The logical response to slanderous claims against Jesus is demonstrating who Jesus in fact *was*. "

QED


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I have is Jesus who tells all who He is in The Gospels.
> 
> He is the Son of God sent by God to die on a cross to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him, who turn to Him and ask to be forgiven of their sins and put their life in His hands.
> 
> His grace saves, no works , His unmerited gift of grace.
> 
> And for a Christian, there is nothing to fear from this world which is not our home.
> 
> We have LIFE for eternity.
> 
> Today is but a fleeting moment in our eternity with Christ.
> 
> And the best parts await us in Heaven.


You compared Jesus to a blood sucking terrorist organization. 

Today is but a fleeting moment in your eternity in Hell.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is Jesus Son of God, even a man with a demon recognized Him for who He was and is, yet you remain blind and continue in your disbelief and keep slandering Jesus.
> 
> 
> Jesus Heals a Man with a Demon
> 
> Then they sailed to the country of the Gerasenes,**which is opposite Galilee.*When Jesus[c]*had stepped out on land, there met him a man from the city who had demons. For a long time he had worn no clothes, and he had not lived in a house*but among the tombs.*When he saw Jesus, he*cried out and fell down before him and said*with a loud voice, &#8220;What have you to do with me, Jesus,*Son of*the Most High God? I beg you, do not torment me.&#8221;*For he had commanded the unclean spirit to come out of the man. (For many a time it had seized him. He was kept under guard and bound with chains and shackles, but he would break the bonds and be driven by the demon*into the desert.)*Jesus then asked him,*&#8220;What is your name?&#8221;*And he said,&#8220;Legion,&#8221; for many demons had entered him.*And they begged him not to command them to depart into*the abyss.*Now a large herd of pigs was feeding there on the hillside, and they begged him to let them enter these. So he gave them permission.*Then the demons came out of the man and entered the pigs, and the herd rushed down the steep bank into*the lake and drowned.
> 
> When the herdsmen saw what had happened, they fled and told it in the city and in the country.*Then people went out to see what had happened, and they came to Jesus and found the man from whom the demons had gone, sitting*at the feet of Jesus,*clothed and in his right mind, and they were afraid.*And those who had seen it told them how the demon-possessed[d]*man had been healed.*Then all the people of the surrounding country of the Gerasenes*asked him to depart from them, for they were seized with great fear. So he got into the boat and returned.*The man from whom the demons had gone begged that he might be with him, but Jesus sent him away, saying,*&#8220;Return to your home, and*declare how much God has done for you.&#8221;*And he went away, proclaiming throughout the whole city how much Jesus had done for him.
> 
> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us all join together to thank Jesus & his followers for being Zionists who love & support Israel.
> 
> Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*
Did Jesus ask little kids to strap bombs around their waist, and then go out and kill other kids?*


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> The Religion Forum is straight down the hall, third door on the right.
> 
> _This_ thread is about determining whether Jesus was (or would be, if living in modern times) a Zionist.


It's already been proven a hundred times in this thread that he indeed was and according to most Christians, IS.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The logical response to slanderous claims against Jesus is demonstrating who Jesus in fact was.


You already demonstrated that you think Jesus was a Hamasist. 

Get lost.


----------



## Roudy

And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents. 

http://rcg.org/articles/patp.html

Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient Philistines&#8212;Philistia&#8212;is erroneously translated in the King James Version as &#8220;Palestina&#8221; in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as &#8220;Palestine&#8221; in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads &#8220;Philistia&#8221;&#8212;the land of the Philistines&#8212;in every case noted above.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient PhilistinesPhilistiais erroneously translated in the King James Version as Palestina in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as Palestine in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads Philistiathe land of the Philistinesin every case noted above.



Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient PhilistinesPhilistiais erroneously translated in the King James Version as Palestina in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as Palestine in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads Philistiathe land of the Philistinesin every case noted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
Click to expand...

Everybody knows that.


----------



## Shaarona

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient PhilistinesPhilistiais erroneously translated in the King James Version as Palestina in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as Palestine in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads Philistiathe land of the Philistinesin every case noted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody knows that.
Click to expand...


Its called Palestine by Herodotus.. and referenced in Chaucer and Shakespeare.. its called Palestine in the documents on file at the Avalon Project-Yale.

Joel 3:1-4 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land. And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink. Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called Palestine by Herodotus.. and referenced in Chaucer and Shakespeare.. its called Palestine in the documents on file at the Avalon Project-Yale.
> 
> Joel 3:1-4 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land. And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink. Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;
Click to expand...



what point are you strugglng to make,  Shaar?        what is    "IT"?


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called Palestine by Herodotus.. and referenced in Chaucer and Shakespeare.. its called Palestine in the documents on file at the Avalon Project-Yale.
> 
> Joel 3:1-4 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land. And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink. Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;
Click to expand...

I see. In those days they translated Greek into English? Don't you think that in recent times the Greek was translated into Hebrew translated into English and the translators lazily called Philistia, Palestine?


----------



## Shaarona

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its called Palestine by Herodotus.. and referenced in Chaucer and Shakespeare.. its called Palestine in the documents on file at the Avalon Project-Yale.
> 
> Joel 3:1-4 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land. And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink. Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. In those days they translated Greek into English? Don't you think that in recent times the Greek was translated into Hebrew translated into English and the translators lazily called Philistia, Palestine?
Click to expand...


Much of the NT was written in Greek and Aramaic... and there are many translation errors. Go to the archeology... There is far more to the history of the region than the OT stories of huge armies, epic battles, the flood and the Exodus.

Another excellent source is the Israeli scholars in the universities in Israel.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient PhilistinesPhilistiais erroneously translated in the King James Version as Palestina in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as Palestine in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads Philistiathe land of the Philistinesin every case noted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody knows that.
Click to expand...



Shaar is right----there were people called  PHILISTINES who lived on the coast---sorta 
north Ashkelon------they were  Aegeans-----like  ---JASON -----(the golden flecce guy) 
and they were not arabs and they went away----probably due to wars and climactic 
changes           thanks for being so candid   Shaar


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its called Palestine by Herodotus.. and referenced in Chaucer and Shakespeare.. its called Palestine in the documents on file at the Avalon Project-Yale.
> 
> Joel 3:1-4 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land. And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink. Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I see. In those days they translated Greek into English? Don't you think that in recent times the Greek was translated into Hebrew translated into English and the translators lazily called Philistia, Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is that those who are continually quoting Scripture should take a class in Aramaic so that they can read the Bible in the language spoken during the time of Jesus.  It's a shame that those who once lived in the Los Angeles area didn't take classes in that language whey they had the chance.
> 
> Assyrians | By Susan Abram
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called Palestine by Herodotus.. and referenced in Chaucer and Shakespeare.. its called Palestine in the documents on file at the Avalon Project-Yale.
> 
> Joel 3:1-4 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem, I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land. And they have cast lots for my people; and have given a boy for an harlot, and sold a girl for wine, that they might drink. Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I see. In those days they translated Greek into English? Don't you think that in recent times the Greek was translated into Hebrew translated into English and the translators lazily called Philistia, Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is that those who are continually quoting Scripture should take a class in Aramaic so that they can read the Bible in the language spoken during the time of Jesus.
> 
> It's a shame that those who once lived in the Los Angeles area didn't take classes in that language whey they had the chance.
> 
> Assyrians | By Susan Abram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Hebrew was just about a dead language after the Babylonian exile.. so I think that you are right.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is that those who are continually quoting Scripture should take a class in Aramaic so that they can read the Bible in the language spoken during the time of Jesus.
> 
> It's a shame that those who once lived in the Los Angeles area didn't take classes in that language whey they had the chance.
> 
> Assyrians | By Susan Abram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Hebrew was just about a dead language after the Babylonian exile.. so I think that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Hebrew was just about a dead language after the Babylonian exile.. so I think that you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose the offered free Hebrew language schools in Palestine in 1948?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is that those who are continually quoting Scripture should take a class in Aramaic so that they can read the Bible in the language spoken during the time of Jesus.
> 
> It's a shame that those who once lived in the Los Angeles area didn't take classes in that language whey they had the chance.
> 
> Assyrians | By Susan Abram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Hebrew was just about a dead language after the Babylonian exile.. so I think that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that there were plenty of people who knew Hebrew.  No doubt in all the synagogues and temples of the world, all the Jewish holy writings were still in Hebrew and the people attending knew what they said. I love the way you throw out things without anything to back  you up.  Meanwhile, with all this spouting of Scriptures, people should join these Assyrians and learn Aramaic.  Look at all the enjoyment they will have learning a new language.  Maybe you can gather up a few of your friends, Shaarona, and arrange for someone to teach the group.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose the offered free Hebrew language schools in Palestine in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that those people who did not know the language as a SPOKEN language
> could learn it.      The average jew knew it only as a language of religion----
> most jews could read the words------and understand    a few hundred words that
> constitute prayers------but not use it  easily in every day MODERN life.     The
> Transformation was   very EASY since  just about all the people who came to Israel
> ALREADY had a background in the language-----even illiterate women from Yemen
> could speak well enough to function      The   "language schools"    were quickie
> courses--------not  a  seven year  Ph-d program
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Hebrew was just about a dead language after the Babylonian exile.. so I think that you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is interesting is that a poster once said that his daughter going to medical school to be a doctor was told by one of her professors that since so many medical innovations were coming out of Israel that instead of many medical books being in German, they would now be in Hebrew.  I also have trouble reading stuff in the Old English like Chaucer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose the offered free Hebrew language schools in Palestine in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To learn modern Hebrew.  No doubt many new words were thrown in because of the modern world.  Probably those coming into Israel certainly didn't speak modern Hebrew, but could read the Holy Writings in the synagogue and temples they attended in their original countries.  No doubt many people coming into the U.S. know some English, but they still attend ESL classes to become more proficient.  I knew a Guatemalan who I thought spoke very good English, but he still attended these classes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient Philistines&#8212;Philistia&#8212;is erroneously translated in the King James Version as &#8220;Palestina&#8221; in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as &#8220;Palestine&#8221; in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads &#8220;Philistia&#8221;&#8212;the land of the Philistines&#8212;in every case noted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
Click to expand...

Well, tell your bestest friend Jihad Sherri that.  Out of almost a hundred Biblical versions, she found THE ONE verse in the King James Bible, that mistakenly put Palestine instead of the correct Philistine, in this ONE Joel verse.  

This just shows the depth of fraud and depravity this mental case will go to, in order to deceive and misrepresent.  Funny part is she keeps talking about "slandering Jesus", and she's the biggest slanderer I have ever seen.


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting is that a poster once said that his daughter going to medical school to be a doctor was told by one of her professors that since so many medical innovations were coming out of Israel that instead of many medical books being in German, they would now be in Hebrew.  I also have trouble reading stuff in the Old English like Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most medical stuff coming out of israel---gets translated QUICKLY  into
> english-------the most important jounals----like    New England Journal of
> Medicina and   LANCET  and    British Medical Journal are full of Israeli articles
> 
> I wasted two years of ----college class doing GERMAN-----never used it
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde




----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----not really----people were still reading and writing in Hebrew thruout----it became
> a language of scholars as far as literature   a language which  spread around as a
> SYNCRETIC kind of phenomenon in the developement of many languages in vernacular.
> During the entire time----post babylonian exile  TO MODERN TIMES it remained active
> in the developement of------the languages special to jews-----YIDDISH of course--which
> has an extensive literature  -----and  also    a  HEBRAIZED form of arabic----
> acutually several since arabic is  nothing more than a jargon thing that comes
> in  scores of different forms     and there is LADINO----the Hebraized form of
> Spanish     like Yiddish ----a full fledged  language on its own-----there is even a
> Hebraized form of FARSI---
> 
> Of course purists continued to write philosophy and poetry and prose in standard
> hebrew-----which is why   standard hebrew has remained SO STABLE to the extent
> that persons literate in the language have no trouble reading stuff written
> thousands of years ago --------I have trouble reading stuff written
> in english  400 years ago
> 
> 
> roudy -----where are you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose the offered free Hebrew language schools in Palestine in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about, Jews have maintained a presence in that land over the millennia and there is solid proof of that, because it has always been holy to them, and Judaism cannot be separated from Zion and Jerusalem.  Jews defended Hebron against the Crusaders over 600 years ago at a time when there wasn't a SINGLE Arab in Hebron.
> 
> Arabs then slowly started invading and squatting, successfully committing ethnic cleansing and genocide against the ancient Jews of Hebron in 1929, and now they call Hebron, the place where all of the Jewish Patriarchs are buried, "Muslim lands".  This is what Muslims do and have done throughout the region.
> 
> Everything about Palestine is a fraud, from top to bottom.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Bumberclyde said:


>





Naturally, Bumberclyde, there are differing opinions.  Say, why not tell us what is happening to the Christians in the rest of the Middle East.  Surely you have been keeping up with the news and want to share it with the readers on this Middle East Forum.

The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians :: Gatestone Institute


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient PhilistinesPhilistiais erroneously translated in the King James Version as Palestina in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as Palestine in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads Philistiathe land of the Philistinesin every case noted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
Click to expand...

And Judeah where Jesus was born and lived, being an inland region, could not have been part of any coastal region.  Have you told Jihad Sherri of this revelation?  LOL


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sally said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Bumberclyde, there are differing opinions.  Say, why not tell us what is happening to the Christians in the rest of the Middle East.  Surely you have been keeping up with the news and want to share it with the readers on this Middle East Forum.
> 
> The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians :: Gatestone Institute
Click to expand...


The topic is about whether jesus is a zionist or not. This picture would suggest that he's not. That's all.


----------



## irosie91

Bumberclyde said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Bumberclyde, there are differing opinions.  Say, why not tell us what is happening to the Christians in the rest of the Middle East.  Surely you have been keeping up with the news and want to share it with the readers on this Middle East Forum.
> 
> The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians :: Gatestone Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic is about whether jesus is a zionist or not. This picture would suggest that he's not. That's all.
Click to expand...


To what jesus do you refer?


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Bumberclyde, there are differing opinions.  Say, why not tell us what is happening to the Christians in the rest of the Middle East.  Surely you have been keeping up with the news and want to share it with the readers on this Middle East Forum.
> 
> The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians :: Gatestone Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is about whether jesus is a zionist or not. This picture would suggest that he's not. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what jesus do you refer?
Click to expand...


It looks like Bumberclyde is not happy with those posting that Jesus was a Zionist.  Regardless, now that Bumberclyde has shown up again, perhaps he can give us some new news about what is happening in the Middle East since this is the Midfdle East Forum.  Anything new to report to the readers, Bumberclyde?


----------



## Roudy

Bumberclyde said:


>


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is that those who are continually quoting Scripture should take a class in Aramaic so that they can read the Bible in the language spoken during the time of Jesus.
> 
> It's a shame that those who once lived in the Los Angeles area didn't take classes in that language whey they had the chance.
> 
> Assyrians | By Susan Abram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Hebrew was just about a dead language after the Babylonian exile.. so I think that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as dead as old Arabic that only has 9 people fluent in it, when they die then islam dies as that is the language of the koran
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Several links have already been posted on this thread from notable Christian theologians confirming that Jesus was indeed a Zionist.  Would you like us to post more?





irosie91 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Bumberclyde, there are differing opinions.  Say, why not tell us what is happening to the Christians in the rest of the Middle East.  Surely you have been keeping up with the news and want to share it with the readers on this Middle East Forum.
> 
> The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians :: Gatestone Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is about whether jesus is a zionist or not. This picture would suggest that he's not. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what jesus do you refer?
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Bumberclyde said:
Click to expand...


  

Those are not only hilarious, but true as well !


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder if Palestinians know that Jesus was a Zionist?  Maybe that's why they hate Christians as well as Jews.


----------



## toastman

MJB12741 said:


> Gosh I wonder if Palestinians know that Jesus was a Zionist?  Maybe that's why they hate Christians as well as Jews.



Best not to tell them. They don't take bad news too well ..


----------



## MJB12741

They sure don't like the Zionist treatment of Palestinians.  And who can blame them?  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can stay in Israel rather than the Zionists helping to free them back to their indigenous Arab country homelands.






toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder if Palestinians know that Jesus was a Zionist?  Maybe that's why they hate Christians as well as Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to tell them. They don't take bad news too well ..
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinians relate to Jesus, just like them He was a Palestinian resisting Occupation.

And Palestinians include Christians, they do not hate themselves.




toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder if Palestinians know that Jesus was a Zionist?  Maybe that's why they hate Christians as well as Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to tell them. They don't take bad news too well ..
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians relate to Jesus, just like them He was a Palestinian resisting Occupation.
> 
> And Palestinians include Christians, they do not hate themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder if Palestinians know that Jesus was a Zionist?  Maybe that's why they hate Christians as well as Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to tell them. They don't take bad news too well ..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Crap. Nothing but crap.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube


Noone denies there was once a people called Philistines who lived on the coast.

But what we all know is that Palestine subsequently became the name used to describe a much more extensive area that encompassed what is now Israel and the OPT.

Herodotus wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.




Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lie and fraud that Sherri represents.
> 
> Palestine and the Palestinians
> 
> Holy Land Never Called Palestine in Scripture
> Some believe that Israel today was once called Palestine millennia ago. The word Palestine does not occur in the original Hebrew or Greek Bible texts. The Hebrew term Pelesheth, which refers to the land of the ancient Philistines&#8212;Philistia&#8212;is erroneously translated in the King James Version as &#8220;Palestina&#8221; in Exodus 15:14 and in Isaiah 14:29 and 31, and as &#8220;Palestine&#8221; in Joel 3:4. The New King James Version correctly reads &#8220;Philistia&#8221;&#8212;the land of the Philistines&#8212;in every case noted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, tell your bestest friend Jihad Sherri that.  Out of almost a hundred Biblical versions, she found THE ONE verse in the King James Bible, that mistakenly put Palestine instead of the correct Philistine, in this ONE Joel verse.
> 
> This just shows the depth of fraud and depravity this mental case will go to, in order to deceive and misrepresent.  Funny part is she keeps talking about "slandering Jesus", and she's the biggest slanderer I have ever seen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians relate to Jesus, just like them He was a Palestinian resisting Occupation.
> 
> And Palestinians include Christians, they do not hate themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder if Palestinians know that Jesus was a Zionist?  Maybe that's why they hate Christians as well as Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to tell them. They don't take bad news too well ..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus is the last thing they relate to. 

If you said Mohammad,  then maybe. 

You see, Jesus wasn't a terrorist, like the Hamas animals are. He didn't glorify death. Nor did he encourage hatred,  indoctrination, and suicide bombing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is what a Palestinian Christian writes about Jesus, proving Roudy is a liar.


Mar 31, 2013

Easter Resurrection of Palestine

Jesus was a Palestinian martyr; he was born in Palestine and spoke the language of my ancestors Aramaic, the precursor of the Arabic language.**He believed in resistance like turning tables of profiteers at the temple, challenging the &#8220;leaders&#8221; etc.**And he worked to help the poor and disenfranchised.**&#8220;Comfort the afflicted and make the comfortable a little less comfortable&#8221; as Dorothy Day once said.* He did not spend any time congratulating the rich and powerful or visiting their palaces.**When he did encounter the rich and powerful (e.g. Pharisees) he called them hypocrites.** I use it also to describe powerful today.**For example they speak of democracy and human rights while daily violating those.**They speak of love of God but they murder, steal, lie, and cheat to get money and resources and land of others. So I think what Jesus would do if he was still physically walking in these hills here is that he would join us in protests at the apartheid wall and stand in front of bulldozers uprooting olive trees and destroying Palestinian homes.**He would also still be telling us to be hopeful that the Son of Man will be brought to life again and that Palestine will be free again. *We Palestinians do have some experience with resurrection

Popular Resistance: Easter Resurrection of Palestine


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Noone denies there was once a people called Philistines who lived on the coast.
> 
> But what we all know is that Palestine subsequently became the name used to describe a much more extensive area that encompassed what is now Israel and the OPT.
> 
> Herodotus wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, tell your bestest friend Jihad Sherri that.  Out of almost a hundred Biblical versions, she found THE ONE verse in the King James Bible, that mistakenly put Palestine instead of the correct Philistine, in this ONE Joel verse.
> 
> This just shows the depth of fraud and depravity this mental case will go to, in order to deceive and misrepresent.  Funny part is she keeps talking about "slandering Jesus", and she's the biggest slanderer I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We went over this like fifty times, crazy one. Herodotus was referring to Philistia the coastal region which had itching to do with Judea the inland nation where the Israelite Zionist Jewish Rabbi Jesus lived. 

That's why Palestine is not mentioned in the Bible.


----------



## Roudy

My favorite Jihad Sherri quote:

"Hamas resembles Jesus". 

Satanic.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus did not do this to children.

This is all the work of Zionists.



THE LANCET 


Structural birth defects in the Gaza Strip, occupied Palestinian territory: a cohort study

In 12 (27%) of 44 families with children with birth defects, one or both parents were exposed to white phosphorus during Operation Cast Lead compared with 49 (2%) of 2933 parents with children without such defects; the difference was significant (25·6%, 21·4&#8212;29·8; p<0·0001). These families' homes were at the site of the attacks. Bombing of the house, removal of rubble, or on-site reconstruction were reported by nine (20%) of 44 couples with children with birth defects. Exposure to bombing was not recorded for parents with children without birth defects.


Structural birth defects in the Gaza Strip, occupied Palestinian territory: a cohort study : The Lancet






irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting is that a poster once said that his daughter going to medical school to be a doctor was told by one of her professors that since so many medical innovations were coming out of Israel that instead of many medical books being in German, they would now be in Hebrew.  I also have trouble reading stuff in the Old English like Chaucer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most medical stuff coming out of israel---gets translated QUICKLY  into
> english-------the most important jounals----like    New England Journal of
> Medicina and   LANCET  and    British Medical Journal are full of Israeli articles
> 
> I wasted two years of ----college class doing GERMAN-----never used it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Structural defects in Jihad Sherri's brain.  Now that's something to take a closer look at. 

Is the Lancet still in business after all those bogus fraudulent research they presented?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is what a Palestinian Christian writes about Jesus, proving Roudy is a liar.
> 
> 
> Mar 31, 2013
> 
> Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> Jesus was a Palestinian martyr; he was born in Palestine and spoke the language of my ancestors Aramaic, the precursor of the Arabic language.**He believed in resistance like turning tables of profiteers at the temple, challenging the &#8220;leaders&#8221; etc.**And he worked to help the poor and disenfranchised.**&#8220;Comfort the afflicted and make the comfortable a little less comfortable&#8221; as Dorothy Day once said.* He did not spend any time congratulating the rich and powerful or visiting their palaces.**When he did encounter the rich and powerful (e.g. Pharisees) he called them hypocrites.** I use it also to describe powerful today.**For example they speak of democracy and human rights while daily violating those.**They speak of love of God but they murder, steal, lie, and cheat to get money and resources and land of others. So I think what Jesus would do if he was still physically walking in these hills here is that he would join us in protests at the apartheid wall and stand in front of bulldozers uprooting olive trees and destroying Palestinian homes.**He would also still be telling us to be hopeful that the Son of Man will be brought to life again and that Palestine will be free again. *We Palestinians do have some experience with resurrection
> 
> Popular Resistance: Easter Resurrection of Palestine


No actually, that's a pro Pali blogshit worth flushing down the Mecca I mean toilet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube


He wrote "Palestine."

And he wrote about "Palestine" seven different times in his works.

You just cannot accept truth, again proving there is no truth in a Zionist.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Noone denies there was once a people called Philistines who lived on the coast.
> 
> But what we all know is that Palestine subsequently became the name used to describe a much more extensive area that encompassed what is now Israel and the OPT.
> 
> Herodotus wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, tell your bestest friend Jihad Sherri that.  Out of almost a hundred Biblical versions, she found THE ONE verse in the King James Bible, that mistakenly put Palestine instead of the correct Philistine, in this ONE Joel verse.
> 
> This just shows the depth of fraud and depravity this mental case will go to, in order to deceive and misrepresent.  Funny part is she keeps talking about "slandering Jesus", and she's the biggest slanderer I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We went over this like fifty times, crazy one. Herodotus was referring to Philistia the coastal region which had itching to do with Judea the inland nation where the Israelite Zionist Jewish Rabbi Jesus lived.
> 
> That's why Palestine is not mentioned in the Bible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Recap.

Most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly, and believe Jesus was a Zionist Israelite Judean rabbi. 

Jihad Sherri who compares Hamas terrorists to Jesus, isn't even a fly on a donkey's anus.


----------



## Roudy

Did anybody click on that crap?  Not me.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I SET forth the words he wrote about Palestine from sources on the Internet where his works are published in full.


All it requires is the ability to read English, a thing you seem incapable of doing





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what a Palestinian Christian writes about Jesus, proving Roudy is a liar.
> 
> 
> Mar 31, 2013
> 
> Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> Jesus was a Palestinian martyr; he was born in Palestine and spoke the language of my ancestors Aramaic, the precursor of the Arabic language.**He believed in resistance like turning tables of profiteers at the temple, challenging the leaders etc.**And he worked to help the poor and disenfranchised.**Comfort the afflicted and make the comfortable a little less comfortable as Dorothy Day once said.* He did not spend any time congratulating the rich and powerful or visiting their palaces.**When he did encounter the rich and powerful (e.g. Pharisees) he called them hypocrites.** I use it also to describe powerful today.**For example they speak of democracy and human rights while daily violating those.**They speak of love of God but they murder, steal, lie, and cheat to get money and resources and land of others. So I think what Jesus would do if he was still physically walking in these hills here is that he would join us in protests at the apartheid wall and stand in front of bulldozers uprooting olive trees and destroying Palestinian homes.**He would also still be telling us to be hopeful that the Son of Man will be brought to life again and that Palestine will be free again. *We Palestinians do have some experience with resurrection
> 
> Popular Resistance: Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, that's a pro Pali blogshit worth flushing down the Mecca I mean toilet.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More slander by a Zionist.

That should be added to the definition of Zionist, "a slanderer."




Roudy said:


> Structural defects in Jihad Sherri's brain.  Now that's something to take a closer look at.
> 
> Is the Lancet still in business after all those bogus fraudulent research they presented?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is a website of a Palestinian American Christian who lives near Bethlehem.

HIS words prove you are a liar.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what a Palestinian Christian writes about Jesus, proving Roudy is a liar.
> 
> 
> Mar 31, 2013
> 
> Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> Jesus was a Palestinian martyr; he was born in Palestine and spoke the language of my ancestors Aramaic, the precursor of the Arabic language.**He believed in resistance like turning tables of profiteers at the temple, challenging the leaders etc.**And he worked to help the poor and disenfranchised.**Comfort the afflicted and make the comfortable a little less comfortable as Dorothy Day once said.* He did not spend any time congratulating the rich and powerful or visiting their palaces.**When he did encounter the rich and powerful (e.g. Pharisees) he called them hypocrites.** I use it also to describe powerful today.**For example they speak of democracy and human rights while daily violating those.**They speak of love of God but they murder, steal, lie, and cheat to get money and resources and land of others. So I think what Jesus would do if he was still physically walking in these hills here is that he would join us in protests at the apartheid wall and stand in front of bulldozers uprooting olive trees and destroying Palestinian homes.**He would also still be telling us to be hopeful that the Son of Man will be brought to life again and that Palestine will be free again. *We Palestinians do have some experience with resurrection
> 
> Popular Resistance: Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, that's a pro Pali blogshit worth flushing down the Mecca I mean toilet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

You set forth garbage.  Who are the residents of this coastal region, idiot?  PHILISTINES. An extinct people having nothing to do with today's Arab "Palestinians". Israel predates Philistia by 600 years.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More slander by a Zionist.
> 
> That should be added to the definition of Zionist, "a slanderer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Structural defects in Jihad Sherri's brain.  Now that's something to take a closer look at.
> 
> Is the Lancet still in business after all those bogus fraudulent research they presented?
Click to expand...

No, someone who compares Hamas to Jesus. What's your definition of that, heyvoun?  

I would call it a terrorist ass licker, like most Americans would.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is a website of a Palestinian American Christian who lives near Bethlehem.
> 
> HIS words prove you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what a Palestinian Christian writes about Jesus, proving Roudy is a liar.
> 
> 
> Mar 31, 2013
> 
> Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> Jesus was a Palestinian martyr; he was born in Palestine and spoke the language of my ancestors Aramaic, the precursor of the Arabic language.**He believed in resistance like turning tables of profiteers at the temple, challenging the leaders etc.**And he worked to help the poor and disenfranchised.**Comfort the afflicted and make the comfortable a little less comfortable as Dorothy Day once said.* He did not spend any time congratulating the rich and powerful or visiting their palaces.**When he did encounter the rich and powerful (e.g. Pharisees) he called them hypocrites.** I use it also to describe powerful today.**For example they speak of democracy and human rights while daily violating those.**They speak of love of God but they murder, steal, lie, and cheat to get money and resources and land of others. So I think what Jesus would do if he was still physically walking in these hills here is that he would join us in protests at the apartheid wall and stand in front of bulldozers uprooting olive trees and destroying Palestinian homes.**He would also still be telling us to be hopeful that the Son of Man will be brought to life again and that Palestine will be free again. *We Palestinians do have some experience with resurrection
> 
> Popular Resistance: Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, that's a pro Pali blogshit worth flushing down the Mecca I mean toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's a blogshit website.  Popular resistance my ass. Bunch of terrorist animals.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

RECAP, Roudy is a slanderer, slandering Jesus and slandering God by continuing to lie and falsely allege Jesus is a Zionist.

Christians believe in Jesus.

AND there is no support for Slanderer Roudys false claim that most American Christians support Israel wholeheatedly.

All we have is lies of a slanderer, a slanderer of Jesus and a slanderer of God..

May God have mercy on your soul.






Roudy said:


> Recap.
> 
> Most American Christians support Israel wholeheartedly, and believe Jesus was a Zionist Israelite Judean rabbi.
> 
> Jihad Sherri who compares Hamas terrorists to Jesus, isn't even a fly on a donkey's anus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is Jesus


John 3

King James Version (KJV)

There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:

The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.

Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.

Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?

Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.

The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus answered and said unto him, How can these things be?

Jesus answered and said unto him, Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things?

Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness.

If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?

And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of man be lifted up:

That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hamas are human beings Jesus died to save.

God does not hate Hamas, but Jesus slanderers like you do.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More slander by a Zionist.
> 
> That should be added to the definition of Zionist, "a slanderer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Structural defects in Jihad Sherri's brain.  Now that's something to take a closer look at.
> 
> Is the Lancet still in business after all those bogus fraudulent research they presented?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, someone who compares Hamas to Jesus. What's your definition of that, heyvoun?
> 
> I would call it a terrorist ass licker, like most Americans would.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Of course a majority of Americans who are Christians support Israel. What planet do you live on?  America is not those Islamist jerkoffs you hang around with day and night. This is not even debatable.


----------



## Roudy

Hamas is a terrorist organization as designated by the US state dept. with blood of hundreds of innocent children on their hands. And you compared them to Jesus?  

YOU ARE PURE SCUM.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is Jesus
> 
> 
> John 3
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:
> 
> The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.
> 
> Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.
> 
> Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?
> 
> Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.
> 
> That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.
> 
> Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.
> 
> The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.
> 
> Nicodemus answered and said unto him, How can these things be?
> 
> Jesus answered and said unto him, Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things?
> 
> Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness.
> 
> If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?
> 
> And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.
> 
> And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of man be lifted up:
> 
> That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Roudy

Recap:

Jihad Sherri: "Hamas resembles Jesus".


----------



## Roudy

Recap, most American Christians shoulder to shoulder with Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies never become true, no matter how many times you repeat those lies.

How do you debate a liar? You just keep on calling him on his lies.

Stop slandering Jesus and God and lying about Christians.




Roudy said:


> Of course a majority of Americans who are Christians support Israel. What planet do you live on?  America is not those Islamist jerkoffs you hang around with day and night. This is not even debatable.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That is another lie by the Jesus Slanderer. 

And what does that even mean?

You are so full of lies and deceit you cannot even tell a lie that makes any sense. 




Roudy said:


> Recap, most American Christians shoulder to shoulder with Israel.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I SET forth the words he wrote about Palestine from sources on the Internet where his works are published in full.
> 
> 
> All it requires is the ability to read English, a thing you seem incapable of doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what a Palestinian Christian writes about Jesus, proving Roudy is a liar.
> 
> 
> Mar 31, 2013
> 
> Easter Resurrection of Palestine
> 
> Jesus was a Palestinian martyr; he was born in Palestine and spoke the language of my ancestors Aramaic, the precursor of the Arabic language.
> 
> 
> can you name this idiot ,   sherri?      aramaic is not the precursor of the arabic
> language       NOT BY A LONG SHOT      Aramaic developed in Mesopotamia----it was
> a written language  THOUSANDS of years before arabic finally got an alphabet.   Arabic
> finally developed into a kind of language ----some time abou 1500 years ago and being
> a primitive garble  it is still so unstable that arabic speakers from one country to another
> cannot even undersatand each other.     Most arabic speakers are incapable of
> reading the koran .      The aramaic of the talmud has remained stable for more than
> 2500 years-----and that is about it for aramaic
> Amharic is a very remote ancestor   of the   desert  patois  called   "arabic"-----
> Etymoloyg is a science not an idiot masjid burp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lies never become true, no matter how many times you repeat those lies.
> 
> How do you debate a liar? You just keep on calling him on his lies.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus and God and lying about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a majority of Americans who are Christians support Israel. What planet do you live on?  America is not those Islamist jerkoffs you hang around with day and night. This is not even debatable.
Click to expand...

Prove me wrong, you can't.  Here is the truth:

Americans Continue to Tilt Pro-Israel

Americans Continue to Tilt Pro-Israel
More view Israel favorably than the Palestinian Authority or Iran
by Elizabeth Mendes

WASHINGTON, D.C. -- The large majority of Americans continue to view Israel favorably, while far fewer say they view the Palestinian Authority or Iran very or mostly favorably.

The majority of Republicans, independents, and Democrats view Israel favorably, though Republicans give Israel its most positive ratings. All three groups are much less likely to view the Palestinian Authority or Iran favorably.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lies never become true, no matter how many times you repeat those lies.
> 
> How do you debate a liar? You just keep on calling him on his lies.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus and God and lying about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a majority of Americans who are Christians support Israel. What planet do you live on?  America is not those Islamist jerkoffs you hang around with day and night. This is not even debatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong, you can't.  Here is the truth:
> 
> Americans Continue to Tilt Pro-Israel
> 
> Americans Continue to Tilt Pro-Israel
> More view Israel favorably than the Palestinian Authority or Iran
> by Elizabeth Mendes
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. -- The large majority of Americans continue to view Israel favorably, while far fewer say they view the Palestinian Authority or Iran very or mostly favorably.
> 
> The majority of Republicans, independents, and Democrats view Israel favorably, though Republicans give Israel its most positive ratings. All three groups are much less likely to view the Palestinian Authority or Iran favorably.
Click to expand...



roudy---leave sherri alone------she has fixed beliefs.       There is absolutely no
way to  TALK   psychotic delusions out of the mind of a psychotic or filth out of the 
mind of a jihado fascist.     Try to remember -----much of her filth is a matter of ego-
defense.------a kind of way in which the sick psyche protects itself.    In order to survive ---
she MUST convince herself that the murder of hundreds of millions by her kith and 
kin  is somehow---in some way------"justified"         even today-----as the victims of her 
creed lie dying in the gutters of syria -------without her hatred of jews------she would be 
lost        IT DEFINES HER


----------



## Bumberclyde

If zionist means fudgepacker, then yes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.

Jesus was and is none of these.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How a poll says Americans view Israel as compared to how they see specific others at a specific point in time says nothing about who Jesus is, Jesus slanderer.

And about these national polls, they manipulate findings by how they ask questions and by who they ask.

Example, when Israel was behind a false flag operation using chemical weapons against civilians in Syria, to try to get US to start a war with Syria this message board carried out our poll showing over 90% was against US strikes in Syria. And we all read Congressmen were receiving letters almost 100% opposing strikes.

But MSM REPORTED substantially different poll findings.

So take your phony poll, Jesus slanderer, and use it to wipe your ass with it.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.



Jesus was ethnic cleansing by preaching a new religion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Teaching the Gospel of the Kingdom is not ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Teaching the Gospel of the Kingdom is not ethnic cleansing.



He's cleansing the area of other ethnic myths and replacing them with his own.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.



The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp 
was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL 
SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM 
HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight. 
It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before 
a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs


----------



## irosie91

Hey hey   hajii sow  

 how many kids are you mutilating now???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

irosie91 said:


> Hey hey   hajii sow
> 
> how many kids are you mutilating now???



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Hey hey   hajii sow
> 
> how many kids are you mutilating now???



Are you speaking of circumcision?


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp
> was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL
> SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM
> HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight.
> It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before
> a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs
Click to expand...




Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey   hajii sow
> 
> how many kids are you mutilating now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
Click to expand...



Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw 
the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.

An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion 
done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind 
of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several 
years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp
> was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL
> SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM
> HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight.
> It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before
> a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey   hajii sow
> 
> how many kids are you mutilating now???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw
> the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.
> 
> An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion
> done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind
> of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several
> years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
> part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia
Click to expand...


How many Muslim penises have you looked at?

Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is another lie by the Jesus Slanderer.
> 
> And what does that even mean?
> 
> You are so full of lies and deceit you cannot even tell a lie that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recap, most American Christians shoulder to shoulder with Israel.
Click to expand...




 A true Christian knows exactly what that means as they do it every day of the week. It is only a semi literate muslim that does not know common parlance as used in every day language. Southern Baptists are known for doing this, and saying it out loud


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.






 I think you mean islam means baby killer, ethnic cleanser, terrorist state, jesus slanderer and god slanderer. 
 Zionist means allowing the Jews to live in everlasting peace in their homeland


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey   hajii sow
> 
> how many kids are you mutilating now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
Click to expand...




 Isn't that something that happens to all muslim boys BADLY, and results in 10% dying of complications. Another 50% end up disfigured for life and unable to procreate.
 The Jews use a tool developed for the job that is painless and with very few complications, about as harmfull as the flu jab.


----------



## MJB12741

Just how screwy can she get?  One must hate Jesus very much to say he was a baby killer & ethnic cleanser.





Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean islam means baby killer, ethnic cleanser, terrorist state, jesus slanderer and god slanderer.
> Zionist means allowing the Jews to live in everlasting peace in their homeland
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp
> was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL
> SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM
> HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight.
> It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before
> a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw
> the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.
> 
> An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion
> done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind
> of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several
> years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
> part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
Click to expand...





So why is it practised in islam more than any other religion, on both boys and girls. How many young muslim girls have bled to death after being circumcised, and why is it now banned in all civilised countries. Many muslim mothers have faced prison for forcing their daughters to be mutilated in this way. Just another example of Islamic barbarity and violence


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw
> the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.
> 
> An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion
> done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind
> of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several
> years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
> part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it practised in islam more than any other religion, on both boys and girls. How many young muslim girls have bled to death after being circumcised, and why is it now banned in all civilised countries. Many muslim mothers have faced prison for forcing their daughters to be mutilated in this way. Just another example of Islamic barbarity and violence
Click to expand...


You mean because there are more Muslims than Jews?
Circumcision of girls is not Islamic.. it comes from Africa..


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zonist means baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer.
> 
> Jesus was and is none of these.


Those things apply to you and your Islamist friends.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it practised in islam more than any other religion, on both boys and girls. How many young muslim girls have bled to death after being circumcised, and why is it now banned in all civilised countries. Many muslim mothers have faced prison for forcing their daughters to be mutilated in this way. Just another example of Islamic barbarity and violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean because there are more Muslims than Jews?
> Circumcision of girls is not Islamic.. it comes from Africa..
Click to expand...

Yet Muslims are the only ones currently prating it. About 60% Egyptian women are circumcised during their teenage years. Perhaps it's the culture of chauvinism and treating women like property that Islam creates.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it practised in islam more than any other religion, on both boys and girls. How many young muslim girls have bled to death after being circumcised, and why is it now banned in all civilised countries. Many muslim mothers have faced prison for forcing their daughters to be mutilated in this way. Just another example of Islamic barbarity and violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because there are more Muslims than Jews?
> Circumcision of girls is not Islamic.. it comes from Africa..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Muslims are the only ones currently prating it. About 60% Egyptian women are circumcised during their teenage years. Perhaps it's the culture of chauvinism and treating women like property that Islam creates.
Click to expand...


FGM is against the law in Egypt and has been for years.. however, it still shows up in some rural villages. It also shows up in Israel among foreign workers.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

It shows up in the UK too.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp
> was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL
> SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM
> HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight.
> It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before
> a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw
> the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.
> 
> An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion
> done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind
> of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several
> years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
> part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
Click to expand...

Male circumcision is a religious requirement, idiot. Again you display your total ignorance. Now IM SURE YOU DIDNT LIVE IN A MUSLIM COUNTRY.  However Muslims circumcise males during their teens and it's usually done very unhygienic and without anesthesia by a person who's not a professional.  Sometimes even the butcher does it. 

That's a far cry from a certified Mohel doing it on the 8th day after a Jewish child is born


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because there are more Muslims than Jews?
> Circumcision of girls is not Islamic.. it comes from Africa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Muslims are the only ones currently prating it. About 60% Egyptian women are circumcised during their teenage years. Perhaps it's the culture of chauvinism and treating women like property that Islam creates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FGM is against the law in Egypt and has been for years.. however, it still shows up in some rural villages. It also shows up in Israel among foreign workers.
Click to expand...

Wrong again. The numbers of females being circumcised are pretty high in many Muslim countries. All Egyptian women do not live in "rural areas" for it to get to 60%.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Muslims are the only ones currently prating it. About 60% Egyptian women are circumcised during their teenage years. Perhaps it's the culture of chauvinism and treating women like property that Islam creates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FGM is against the law in Egypt and has been for years.. however, it still shows up in some rural villages. It also shows up in Israel among foreign workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The numbers of females being circumcised are pretty high in many Muslim countries. All Egyptian women do not live in "rural areas" for it to get to 60%.
Click to expand...


Do your homework.. Some Muslim countries with African roots practice FGM others like the GCC don't.. Its Matrilineal..  and hopefully will go the way of footbinding.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have never killed a child and I never shall.
> 
> Jesus Christ never killed a child.
> 
> Zionists kill children.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Are you actually calling another member on here Satan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sherri has a habit of calling other people exactly what she is. Or accusing them of exactly of what she is guilty of. It's her method of taking the attention off of her disgusting and distorted way of posting.
> Not that it really matters, because Sherri has ZERO credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.

Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _*Zonist mean*s baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer. Jesus was and is none of these._




*Webster says differently...*

----------

Zi·on·ism noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;-&#716;ni-z&#601;m\
: political support for the creation and development of a Jewish homeland in Israel

Full Definition of ZIONISM

:  an international movement originally for the establishment of a Jewish national or religious community in Palestine and later for the support of modern Israel
&#8212; Zi·on·ist  adjective or noun
&#8212; Zi·on·is·tic  adjective


Zionism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> FGM is against the law in Egypt and has been for years.. however, it still shows up in some rural villages. It also shows up in Israel among foreign workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The numbers of females being circumcised are pretty high in many Muslim countries. All Egyptian women do not live in "rural areas" for it to get to 60%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your homework.. Some Muslim countries with African roots practice FGM others like the GCC don't.. Its Matrilineal..  and hopefully will go the way of footbinding.
Click to expand...

I did, even though Egypt made it "illegal" <wink wink> it's still being done in massive numbers and it's not enforced. And that's the case in many Muslim countries. Muslim men think they have a God given religious right to be chauvinists.  And female circumcision is just another way to control and intimidate the women.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Under that definition, Post 3617, Jesus is not a Zionist.

That Movement commenced over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Zonist mean*s baby killer and ethnic cleanser and terrorist state and Jesus slanderer and God slanderer. Jesus was and is none of these._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Webster says differently...*
> 
> ----------
> 
> Zi·on·ism noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;-&#716;ni-z&#601;m\
> : political support for the creation and development of a Jewish homeland in Israel
> 
> Full Definition of ZIONISM
> 
> :  an international movement originally for the establishment of a Jewish national or religious community in Palestine and later for the support of modern Israel
> &#8212; Zi·on·ist  adjective or noun
> &#8212; Zi·on·is·tic  adjective
> 
> 
> Zionism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Click to expand...

She goes with whatever those voices in her head tell her.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under that definition, Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> That Movement commenced over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.


Actually that movement started with Abraham and was executed by Moses and Jesus confirmed it.


----------



## Roudy

Come on Sherri, tell us the good joke about "Hamas resembling Jesus". It always makes me crack up how fucking insane you are.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Roudy said:


> Come on Sherri, tell us the good joke about "Hamas resembling Jesus". It always makes me crack up how fucking insane you are.



HezboSherri must really hate Jesus to say that Hamas resembles him.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under that definition, Post 3617, Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> That Movement commenced over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.


And we already proved there was no Palestine during Jesus' time and Jesus referred to himself as an Israelite, not a Palestinian.


----------



## MJB12741

It is so funny to see Sherri constantly worshiping the Zionist Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, tell us the good joke about "Hamas resembling Jesus". It always makes me crack up how fucking insane you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HezboSherri must really hate Jesus to say that Hamas resembles him.
Click to expand...

It's a love hate relationship. She hates Jesus but loves Hamas.  So she acts like she loves Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> It is so funny to see Sherri constantly worshiping the Zionist Jesus.


I know, it's very ironic She's worshipping a Zionist Jew out to save his people, his Jewish nation aka Zion, and the world. Jesus even says he'll reappear in ZION.  The very things that Jihad Sherri despises. Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp
> was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL
> SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM
> HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight.
> It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before
> a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw
> the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.
> 
> An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion
> done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind
> of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several
> years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
> part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
Click to expand...



You know nothing about the subject       I do not care to discuss it with you-----
male circumcision comes from the Levant------female from egypt.   
Ethical considerations prevent me from discussing the  penises I have 
examined


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, I have not.  



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never killed a child and I never shall.
> 
> Jesus Christ never killed a child.
> 
> Zionists kill children.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sherri has a habit of calling other people exactly what she is. Or accusing them of exactly of what she is guilty of. It's her method of taking the attention off of her disgusting and distorted way of posting.
> Not that it really matters, because Sherri has ZERO credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.
> 
> Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never killed a child and I never shall.
> 
> Jesus Christ never killed a child.
> 
> Zionists kill children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.
> 
> Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Zionists kill children."


Incorrect.

Muslim Palestinians in Gaza (and the West Bank, to a lesser extent) kill children...

They kill children when they conduct suicide bombings of Israeli population centers...

They kill children when they launch rocket barrages against Israeli population centers...

They kill children - their own - when they...

1. establish their command and operations centers inside of their own civilian population zones, and the IDF hits those

2. establish weapons caches and ammunition depots inside of their own civilian population centers, and the IDF hits those

3. launch rocket barrages from within or in close proximity to their own civilian population centers, and the IDF hits those

4. engage in combat operations while sheltered within schools and mosques and hospitals, and the IDF hits those

5. use their TV and radio programming to encourage their youngsters to become martyrs

6. teach their children to hate Jews and then those children are harmed trying to do violence to Jews

7. conduct demonstrations and riots amidst or in close proximity to civilian population centers, and Israeli police and the IDF suppress such outburts

8. use impressionable young people for suicide missions

...so, although in many cases, an Israeli is behind the trigger, there is another side to the story; one that can be summed-up in the several bullet-points, above.

And, of the 1500-ish Muslim-Palestinian children that have supposedly been killed since 2000...

All we have is a soft-and-fuzzy guess-timate based upon various sources of varying reliability; entirely one-sided accounts and declarations of cause-and-effect.

One-sided story-telling can work as a propaganda tool, but only if left unchallenged.

The second somebody mentions varying cause-and-effect, the eyebrows start to go up, and the desired propaganda effect is greatly diluted - as it should be with one-sided scenarios.

Even if 1500 poor kids* have* been killed since 2000, how many of those may rightfully be attributed to accidental collateral damage rather than intentionally?

We'll never know, because the one-sided stories we hear do not address _*why combat operations were occurring in the vicinity of those kids in the first place*_.

It is a tragedy when a child dies.

It is an even bigger tragedy when a child's death is portrayed as entirely the fault of Side A when Side B is just as much to blame - due to 'embedded war assets'.

Nobody respects a warrior who hides behind the skirts of his women and children.

And then squeals like a whiney little bitch when the requisite military counterstrike occurs.

Don't want your women and children hit?

Stop firing from behind their skirts (stop embedding war assets and ops centers within your civilian population centers).


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.
> 
> Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.
Click to expand...


Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Noone denies there was once a people called Philistines who lived on the coast.
> 
> But what we all know is that Palestine subsequently became the name used to describe a much more extensive area that encompassed what is now Israel and the OPT.
> 
> Herodotus wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines lived on the coast. Look at a map.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, tell your bestest friend Jihad Sherri that.  Out of almost a hundred Biblical versions, she found THE ONE verse in the King James Bible, that mistakenly put Palestine instead of the correct Philistine, in this ONE Joel verse.
> 
> This just shows the depth of fraud and depravity this mental case will go to, in order to deceive and misrepresent.  Funny part is she keeps talking about "slandering Jesus", and she's the biggest slanderer I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I already gave you the greek, why do you still rely on translations that are erroneous?
The term palestine did not exist till more than 50 yrs after Jesus death, and it was created as in insult to the jews by romans after the jewish wars.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under that definition, Post 3617, Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> That Movement commenced over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.



As sherri well knows-----the "MOVEMENT"  to which she refers is the issue of  
"SECULAR ZIONISM"-----which refers to a program which expands the concept 
of  establishment of jews in  Israel/Judea even for persons who are not traditionally 
observant ---in the orthodox manner of jewish law and custom      Prior to that time--
zionism had been entirely a religious issue.     As a religious issue----zionism has been 
an active movement for thousands of years .      In fact the  secular zionist movmeent 
of the late 1800s was BY NO MEANS the first zionist movement since the isa-respecting 
genocide   of jews in Israel/Judea  1700 years ago.    There were many----but all galvanized 
entirely by religious consideration   

According to the "new"  testament----besides declaring himself a zionist by ACTING 
like a zionist----jesus even hosted a passover seder IN JERUSALEM-----a very very 
zionist pharisee custom of his day.     Thus sherri declares Jesus a gross 
hypocrite.    The entire theme of the passover seder is   ZIONISM .    ---or perhaps 
she imagines that he stood up ----and announced     "THIS PASSOVER THING IS CRAP"
 and the writers of the  "new"  testament forgot to mention it


----------



## Kondor3

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sherri, tell us the good joke about "Hamas resembling Jesus". It always makes me crack up how fucking insane you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HezboSherri must really hate Jesus to say that Hamas resembles him.
Click to expand...

That one was pretty scary, as well as funny, wasn't it? I was appalled.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.
Click to expand...

Are you speaking for Sherri or are you sitting next to Sherri?  OOOOPS.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Noone denies there was once a people called Philistines who lived on the coast.
> 
> But what we all know is that Palestine subsequently became the name used to describe a much more extensive area that encompassed what is now Israel and the OPT.
> 
> Herodotus wrote of Palestine over 2460 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, tell your bestest friend Jihad Sherri that.  Out of almost a hundred Biblical versions, she found THE ONE verse in the King James Bible, that mistakenly put Palestine instead of the correct Philistine, in this ONE Joel verse.
> 
> This just shows the depth of fraud and depravity this mental case will go to, in order to deceive and misrepresent.  Funny part is she keeps talking about "slandering Jesus", and she's the biggest slanderer I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already gave you the greek, why do you still rely on translations that are erroneous?
> The term palestine did not exist till more than 50 yrs after Jesus death, and it was created as in insult to the jews by romans after the jewish wars.
Click to expand...

She has nothing but desperate lies and hate. She feeds on these lies like a parasite. If you take away these lies from her ideology, it will destroy her.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the  isa-alla sluts were posting thus was in 2006 whilst their pimp
> was kissing his poison nail bombs and preaching to his excited whores----"WE WILL
> SHOOT THESE ISA BABY MURDERING BOMBS INTO THE SKULLS OF JOOOOS FROM
> HAIFA TO TEL AVIV       millions of sluts world wide moaned in orgiastic delight.
> It seems to me that the sluts are at it again.    Birds tend to fly at low altitude before
> a storm       It is  a sign-------Isa worshipping perverted sluts also provide signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of circumcision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting point-----it is true that  Hajji circumcision is mutilation      The first time I saw
> the results of a  masjid HACKING JOB-----I was shocked.     ragged edges---scarring.
> 
> An interesting  study in the  medical literature comparing  HAJJI hack jobs to the circumcsion
> done by jews reveals that     the  barbaric hajji thing----does NOT confer the same kind
> of protection against   cervical cancer in the unfortunate "partners"  of the hajjis----as jewish  circumcision affords jewish wives-----NOR is it as protective against   HIV transmission   or Penile cancer      Is that not interesting?      The study came out several
> years ago----I am convinced its those RAGGED EDGES       ------now for the real shocker--
> part of the study was based on information from saudi arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
Click to expand...





 How many do you think your M.D. has seen in his career, in the communal showers were I worked I saw many and they were all disfigured and in need of medical repair. Some were even oozing pus and blood from the botch job done on them. Some boys need to be circumcised for medical reasons, and they are always neat and tidy with not lasting ill effects.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.
> 
> Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.
Click to expand...

Not to mention her voluminous public declarations re: Zionists and Israelis getting what's coming to them and relishing the prospect of them burning in hell.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim penises have you looked at?
> 
> Circumcision came from ancient Egypt .. and if a boy is taught basic hygiene is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it practised in islam more than any other religion, on both boys and girls. How many young muslim girls have bled to death after being circumcised, and why is it now banned in all civilised countries. Many muslim mothers have faced prison for forcing their daughters to be mutilated in this way. Just another example of Islamic barbarity and violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean because there are more Muslims than Jews?
> Circumcision of girls is not Islamic.. it comes from Africa..
Click to expand...





 And now taken up by muslims all over the world as a form of oppression. It is common in Saudi, Pakistan, Iraq, Iran, gaza, Egypt etc and none of them are in Africa are they. Yet it is not practised in Israel, Lebanon or Turkey................I wonder why ?


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because there are more Muslims than Jews?
> Circumcision of girls is not Islamic.. it comes from Africa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Muslims are the only ones currently prating it. About 60% Egyptian women are circumcised during their teenage years. Perhaps it's the culture of chauvinism and treating women like property that Islam creates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FGM is against the law in Egypt and has been for years.. however, it still shows up in some rural villages. It also shows up in Israel among foreign workers.
Click to expand...




 It shows up in the UK mostly in the Islamic communities.

 But you forget sha that you bring a subject up to demonise and harm the Jews forgetting that the same thing is practised in islam, just with more barbarity and violence showing once again were Islamic sentiments lie.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention her voluminous public declarations re: Zionists and Israelis getting what's coming to them and relishing the prospect of them burning in hell.
Click to expand...

According to jihad Sherri, Jews are going to hell because they love Israel and they don't believe in Jesus. 

On the other hand, Muslim terrorists like Hamas, RESEMBLE Jesus.

 Only from the mind of psycho Sherri.


----------



## GISMYS

GOD SAYS==Concerning Damascus

24 
Damascus has become helpless;
She has turned away to flee,
And panic has gripped her;
Distress and pangs have taken hold of her
Like a woman in childbirth.

Therefore, her young men will fall in her streets,
And all the men of war will be silenced in that day, declares the Lord of hosts.

I will set fire to the wall of Damascus.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under that definition, Post 3617, Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> That Movement commenced over 1800 years after Jesus lived as a man in Palestine.





 That is so, but the concept has been around from the very beginnings of Judaism. Moses was a Zionist leader when he escaped Egypt and led his people to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.
Click to expand...





 How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you have. You celebrate every time Israelis die. Everybody's seen you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
Click to expand...


Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.


----------



## toastman

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem. You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

No.

Muslim militant sympathizers and apologists and fifth-columnists are the problem.


----------



## Shaarona

toastman said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..
Click to expand...


No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a problem..


----------



## toastman

Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a a= problem..
Click to expand...


*Sherri has a a= problem..*

HUH?


----------



## Shaarona

toastman said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a a= problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sherri has a a= problem..*
> 
> HUH?
Click to expand...


Yes.. she does.


----------



## toastman

Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a a= problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sherri has a a= problem..*
> 
> HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.. she does.
Click to expand...


Oh yes, I know that.Everyone does. I just didn't understand the a= part. I guess it was a typo lol


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never killed a child and I never shall.
> 
> Jesus Christ never killed a child.
> 
> Zionists kill children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.
> 
> Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We all saw those posts, l'il sherriliar.  And it wasn't just wishing death in some abstract manner:  you told another poster it would have been better if she'd never been born.   

That's actually wishing another's soul into non-existence.  

Oh, and I forgot the one where you pissed and moaned about people daring to feel sorrow over the deaths of children at the Sandy Hook school.......  

Sure, you're the spitting image of the compassion and love of Jesus, suuuuuuuuure you are.

Guess what, l'il sherriKKKins:  you're as sucky at *being* a Christian, as you are at *preaching* Christianity.  They say 'Charity begins at home':  that's even truer with the 'charity' of the NT, "caritas".  Since you seem to have no idea what 'caritas' is all about, l'il sherriliar - that might explain your complete failure.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating when Israelis die? That's nuts. Is that the essence of your self talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

I can bring up the post from Sherriah about the 2 IAF pilots a few months ago where she praised God for their deaths. You need to bone up on what's transpired with the freak. And yes she has problems. Mental Health Facilities fix those problems. Talk her into committing herself. Maybe she can room with you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies remain lies no matter how many times you repeat them.

Jesus is the Son of God, the creator of all creation.

Zionists are simply part of God's creation, who unfortunately for the most part continue in their disbelief of Jesus. 



MJB12741 said:


> It is so funny to see Sherri constantly worshiping the Zionist Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are lying.

And your lies will remain lies no matter how many times you repeat them. 



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you HAVE cheered the murders of babies, l'il sherriliar.   And wished death on other posters.
> 
> Somehow I don't think your version of Jesus would fancy you after realizing you harbor such unrepentant hatred.  For Jesus MUST love 'Zionists' as much as anyone else:  they are, after all, real human beings.  What you are hating on, is your distorted *perception* of 'Zionist':  it's possibly the world's biggest straw man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw those posts, l'il sherriliar.  And it wasn't just wishing death in some abstract manner:  you told another poster it would have been better if she'd never been born.
> 
> That's actually wishing another's soul into non-existence.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the one where you pissed and moaned about people daring to feel sorrow over the deaths of children at the Sandy Hook school.......
> 
> Sure, you're the spitting image of the compassion and love of Jesus, suuuuuuuuure you are.
> 
> Guess what, l'il sherriKKKins:  you're as sucky at *being* a Christian, as you are at *preaching* Christianity.  They say 'Charity begins at home':  that's even truer with the 'charity' of the NT, "caritas".  Since you seem to have no idea what 'caritas' is all about, l'il sherriliar - that might explain your complete failure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are lying.
> 
> And your lies will remain lies no matter how many times you repeat them.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw those posts, l'il sherriliar.  And it wasn't just wishing death in some abstract manner:  you told another poster it would have been better if she'd never been born.
> 
> That's actually wishing another's soul into non-existence.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the one where you pissed and moaned about people daring to feel sorrow over the deaths of children at the Sandy Hook school.......
> 
> Sure, you're the spitting image of the compassion and love of Jesus, suuuuuuuuure you are.
> 
> Guess what, l'il sherriKKKins:  you're as sucky at *being* a Christian, as you are at *preaching* Christianity.  They say 'Charity begins at home':  that's even truer with the 'charity' of the NT, "caritas".  Since you seem to have no idea what 'caritas' is all about, l'il sherriliar - that might explain your complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Shades of Joanserv!!! So everyone lies about Frau Sherriah? What else is new?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I do not choose who God removes.

The incident you address was pilots in the IDF killed in a mechanical accident.

I am not sad when it's pilots who kill children in Gaza who themselves die carrying out their killing operations . 

That is an illustration of reaping what you have sown.  

DID you cry when Osama died?

Did you cry when Hitler died?




Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can bring up the post from Sherriah about the 2 IAF pilots a few months ago where she praised God for their deaths. You need to bone up on what's transpired with the freak. And yes she has problems. Mental Health Facilities fix those problems. Talk her into committing herself. Maybe she can room with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Watch JihadSherri finds out Jesus is a Jew on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdwl3uo0pp4]Hitler finds out Jesus is a Jew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB

Poor l'il sherrithing still hasn't grasped the fact that NOBODY on here takes its shit-flinging seriously.  NOT even the sunnitroll or the phocid redux:  the sherriKKKins' posts simply are *useful* for their own agendas......

The fact is, laughing at the bizarre bigotry of the filthy sherriliar is probably one of the biggest draws for USMB.   I suspect there are hundreds of lurkers reading her spewage and not replying because they're laughing too hard......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies remain lies no matter how many times they are repeated




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying.
> 
> And your lies will remain lies no matter how many times you repeat them.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw those posts, l'il sherriliar.  And it wasn't just wishing death in some abstract manner:  you told another poster it would have been better if she'd never been born.
> 
> That's actually wishing another's soul into non-existence.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the one where you pissed and moaned about people daring to feel sorrow over the deaths of children at the Sandy Hook school.......
> 
> Sure, you're the spitting image of the compassion and love of Jesus, suuuuuuuuure you are.
> 
> Guess what, l'il sherriKKKins:  you're as sucky at *being* a Christian, as you are at *preaching* Christianity.  They say 'Charity begins at home':  that's even truer with the 'charity' of the NT, "caritas".  Since you seem to have no idea what 'caritas' is all about, l'il sherriliar - that might explain your complete failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shades of Joanserv!!! So everyone lies about Frau Sherriah? What else is new?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The biggest problem belongs to those like you who do not believe in Jesus whose disbelief shall condemn them.




Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Muslim militant sympathizers and apologists and fifth-columnists are the problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The biggest problem belongs to those like you who do not believe in Jesus whose disbelief shall condemn them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem. You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Muslim militant sympathizers and apologists and fifth-columnists are the problem.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Over 3,200 posts and you have convinced no-one.


----------



## MHunterB

The sleazy sherrithing does indeed have 'a' problem:  it's got so many *issues* that if its mind were a library - it'd be one huge periodicals room and nothing else.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem belongs to those like you who do not believe in Jesus whose disbelief shall condemn them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Muslim militant sympathizers and apologists and fifth-columnists are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 3,200 posts and you have convinced no-one.
Click to expand...


She has managed to convince the other Sherris in her group account.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I was looking at a book last night telling the stories of what happened to all the original 12 disciples.

We know about what happened to Judas from The Bible.

The rest were all martyred for their faith, except John.

Do you think they were crazy?

Jesus says follow me. I don't think they were crazy. I think they followed where He led them. I expect there were people who thought they were crazy. Philip was being crucified and there was a chance to be saved but he chose to stay and die. 



Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a problem..
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

This life,even if over 100 years is less than a drop of water in the ocean of eternity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

People have problems.

We call it life.

And there is One who can ensure we overcome all problems and He is Jesus.

And He is the Son of God





MHunterB said:


> The sleazy sherrithing does indeed have 'a' problem:  it's got so
> many *issues* that if its mind were a library - it'd be one huge periodicals room and nothing else.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was looking at a book last night telling the stories of what happened to all the original 12 disciples.
> 
> We know about what happened to Judas from The Bible.
> 
> The rest were all martyred for their faith, except John.
> 
> Do you think they were crazy?
> 
> Jesus says follow me. I don't think they were crazy. I think they followed where He led them. I expect there were people who thought they were crazy. Philip was being crucified and there was a chance to be saved but he chose to stay and die.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Didn't John get a height shortening operation?


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch JihadSherri finds out Jesus is a Jew on YouTube
> 
> Hitler finds out Jesus is a Jew - YouTube


Kewl! I also liked the one where Hitler found he couldn't keep his doctor.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Of what Life do you speak?

Jesus is eternal




GISMYS said:


> This life,even if over 100 years is less than a drop of water in the ocean of eternity.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Of what Life do you speak?
> 
> Jesus is eternal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This life,even if over 100 years is less than a drop of water in the ocean of eternity.
Click to expand...

He said *This life*, Deacon.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen it happen with pro muslim terrorist supporters when a Jew dies or is killed. How many times have you celebrated when a Jew has been killed, or a rocket has hit a school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can bring up the post from Sherriah about the 2 IAF pilots a few months ago where she praised God for their deaths. You need to bone up on what's transpired with the freak. And yes she has problems. Mental Health Facilities fix those problems. Talk her into committing herself. Maybe she can room with you.
Click to expand...


I remember that and so does everyone else but of course Satanic Sherri denies it. Just like the lie she was caught in when she denied saying that Sharon was burning in hell. Even if you bring it up and show positive proof she lied, she'll still deny it. Or blame it on 3rd shift Satanic Sherri


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your crap is the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring up the post from Sherriah about the 2 IAF pilots a few months ago where she praised God for their deaths. You need to bone up on what's transpired with the freak. And yes she has problems. Mental Health Facilities fix those problems. Talk her into committing herself. Maybe she can room with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that and so does everyone else but of course Satanic Sherri denies it. Just like the lie she was caught in when she denied saying that Sharon was burning in hell. Even if you bring it up and show positive proof she lied, she'll still deny it. Or blame it on 3rd shift Satanic Sherri
Click to expand...


They should give a written report as a handover before the next shift comes online.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring up the post from Sherriah about the 2 IAF pilots a few months ago where she praised God for their deaths. You need to bone up on what's transpired with the freak. And yes she has problems. Mental Health Facilities fix those problems. Talk her into committing herself. Maybe she can room with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that and so does everyone else but of course Satanic Sherri denies it. Just like the lie she was caught in when she denied saying that Sharon was burning in hell. Even if you bring it up and show positive proof she lied, she'll still deny it. Or blame it on 3rd shift Satanic Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should give a written report as a handover before the next shift comes online.
Click to expand...


True. No coordination at all. They will create 2 posts with the same title and same links and then deny it even when you put both posts together.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The point lies in responding to the continuing slanders.

Jesus is the Son of God.

Is and was and forever He is that.



Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem belongs to those like you who do not believe in Jesus whose disbelief shall condemn them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Muslim militant sympathizers and apologists and fifth-columnists are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 3,200 posts and you have convinced no-one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The point lies in responding to the continuing slanders.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Is and was and forever He is that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem belongs to those like you who do not believe in Jesus whose disbelief shall condemn them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,200 posts and you have convinced no-one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In your twisted mind, truth is slander. You have been caught with proof positive in many lies. Don't worry, Satanic Sherri. Every time you lie we will prove it with your own posts and words. For by your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned, you imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

When God deals with evil people, I praise Him for what He does.

Lives of children were saved by that act of God.



Sweet_Caroline said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring up the post from Sherriah about the 2 IAF pilots a few months ago where she praised God for their deaths. You need to bone up on what's transpired with the freak. And yes she has problems. Mental Health Facilities fix those problems. Talk her into committing herself. Maybe she can room with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that and so does everyone else but of course Satanic Sherri denies it. Just like the lie she was caught in when she denied saying that Sharon was burning in hell. Even if you bring it up and show positive proof she lied, she'll still deny it. Or blame it on 3rd shift Satanic Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should give a written report as a handover before the next shift comes online.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says who He is here, not a Zionist, He is Son of God.

JESUS is Truth.

YOU Are the slanderer.

John 3

King James Version (KJV)

There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:

The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.

Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.

Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?

Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.

The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus answered and said unto him, How can these things be?

Jesus answered and said unto him, Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things?

Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness.

If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?

And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of man be lifted up:

That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

After these things came Jesus and his disciples into the land of Judaea; and there he tarried with them, and baptized.

And John also was baptizing in Aenon near to Salim, because there was much water there: and they came, and were baptized.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway








Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point lies in responding to the continuing slanders.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God.
> 
> Is and was and forever He is that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,200 posts and you have convinced no-one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your twisted mind, truth is slander. You have been caught with proof positive in many lies. Don't worry, Satanic Sherri. Every time you lie we will prove it with your own posts and words. For by your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned, you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus was a commie.


----------



## GISMYS

Yes!!! Jesus was,is and will be for eternity=jewish!!! King of the jews lord of lords!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He had some socialistic type ideas.




Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus was a commie.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus died wearing a diaper on the cross.


----------



## GISMYS

No!!! Jesus was naked on that roman cross he took your place,your guilt because he loves even a poor lost sinner like you!!!


----------



## Bumberclyde

GISMYS said:


> No!!! Jesus was naked on that roman cross he took your place,your guilt because he loves even a poor lost sinner like you!!!



Gay man-love me? Like a fudgepacker?


----------



## GISMYS

Eternity in hell is a very very long time!!!! Confess and repent of your evil sin mocking scoffing or hell is your judgment!!!! Your choice!


----------



## Bumberclyde

GISMYS said:


> Eternity in hell is a very very long time!!!! Confess and repent of your evil sin mocking scoffing or hell is your judgment!!!! Your choice!



That's ok, Jesus only hangs around with guys anyways and wore a dress, so there must be lots of pussy where he ain't.


----------



## GISMYS

Judgment on the Day of the Lord



6 
Wail, for the day of the Lord is near!
It will come as destruction from [d]the Almighty.

7 
Therefore all hands will fall limp,
And every mans heart will melt.

8 
They will be terrified,
Pains and anguish will take hold of them;
They will writhe like a woman in labor,
They will look at one another in astonishment,
Their faces aflame.

9 
Behold, the day of the Lord is coming,
Cruel, with fury and burning anger,
To make the land a desolation;
And He will exterminate its sinners from it.
ISAIAH 13:6-9


----------



## Bumberclyde

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Your god's a fucking badass dude!


----------



## GISMYS

JESUS RETURNS AS KING OF KINGS LORD OF LORDS,WILL JESUS BE YOUR SAVIOR OR YOUR FINAL JUDGE????The sky was split apart like a scroll when it is rolled up, and every mountain and island were moved out of their places. 15 Then the kings of the earth and the great men and the commanders and the rich and the strong and every slave and free man hid themselves in the caves and among the rocks of the mountains; 16 and they *said to the mountains and to the rocks, Fall on us and hide us from the presence of Him who sits on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb; 17 for the great day of their wrath has come, and who is able to stand? REVELATION 6:15-17


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He might have started His Ministry as King of the Jews but He became King of Kings and Lord of Lords by the time His work was done, that includes His Crucifixion and Resurrection..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Mark 15

King James Version (KJV)

And straightway in the morning the chief priests held a consultation with the elders and scribes and the whole council, and bound Jesus, and carried him away, and delivered him to Pilate.

And Pilate asked him, Art thou the King of the Jews? And he answering said unto them, Thou sayest it.

And the chief priests accused him of many things: but he answered nothing.

And Pilate asked him again, saying, Answerest thou nothing? behold how many things they witness against thee.

But Jesus yet answered nothing; so that Pilate marvelled.

Now at that feast he released unto them one prisoner, whomsoever they desired.

And there was one named Barabbas, which lay bound with them that had made insurrection with him, who had committed murder in the insurrection.

And the multitude crying aloud began to desire him to do as he had ever done unto them.

But Pilate answered them, saying, Will ye that I release unto you the King of the Jews?

For he knew that the chief priests had delivered him for envy.

But the chief priests moved the people, that he should rather release Barabbas unto them.

And Pilate answered and said again unto them, What will ye then that I shall do unto him whom ye call the King of the Jews?

And they cried out again, Crucify him.

Then Pilate said unto them, Why, what evil hath he done? And they cried out the more exceedingly, Crucify him.

And so Pilate, willing to content the people, released Barabbas unto them, and delivered Jesus, when he had scourged him, to be crucified.

Mark 15 - Jesus Before Pilate - Very early in the - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Notice His answer to the question Are you the King of the Jews?

This is right before Jesus is crucified.


----------



## toastman

There's so much proof in this thread that Jesus is a Zionist. But Nazi's like Sherri are blind to these facts. The fact that she is trying so hard to find ways to show that Jesus was not a Zionist exposes her desperation. She;s desperate because she knows Jesus is a Zionist, but she's too scared to admit it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another point, this is soon after His last visit to The Temple where He speaks the words in Matthew 23


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nowhere does Jesus say He is a Zionist.

You simply cannot prove something untrue is in fact true.

It is impossible.








toastman said:


> There's so much proof in this thread that Jesus is a Zionist. But Nazi's like Sherri are blind to these facts. The fact that she is trying so hard to find ways to show that Jesus was not a Zionist exposes her desperation. She;s desperate because she knows Jesus is a Zionist, but she's too scared to admit it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He might have started His Ministry as King of the Jews but He became King of Kings and Lord of Lords by the time His work was done, that includes His Crucifixion and Resurrection..



So you finally admit He was the King of the Jews.

That's a good start on your part.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere does Jesus say He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> Try reading the book     If he was not a zionist then he was a  liar and
> those who wrote about him were also  liars.       Every time Jesus goes from a city
> outside of  jerusalem ---TO JERUSALEM-----the lying pigs who wrote the  "new"
> testament write   'JESUS WENT  ***UP***  to Jerusalem-------that   UP   describes
> Jesus as a ZIONIST-------- There is a proverb in hebrew------which translates----
> "the sciptural law speaks in the language of the people"      THE language of
> zionism always describes going to jerusalem as GOING UP ----in order to read any
> literature of any people-----YOU NEED TO KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT THE
> MEANING OF THEIR WORDS
> 
> The new testament is clear in presenting Jesus as a host of a passover seder----the
> entire theme of which is  ZIONISM------was jesus so disgustng a hypocrite that he
> engaged in an elaborate ritual  as a kind of spiteful and nasty joke?   Doing a passover
> seder the way he did it-----was a bit expensive.    They had to buy a lamb---and
> rent a room and have some people do some cooking-------did they do it as a silly
> prank?     Long ago---I read something out of the talmud that described passover
> in Jerusalem and the customs in which people who did not acutally live there
> or have a household there ----did.     The   "the last supper"----is actually described '
> in identical terms-------It is fascinating.    There was a whole system of making
> RESEVATIONS------for persons not attached-----to seders being conducted by small
> groups------the problem was getting enough people together to warrant a whole
> lamb------letting it go to waste was considered BAD FORM-----meat was not available
> in the FREEZER section of  the local supermarket and people visting the city did not
> have means of preservation or storage.    Fairly recently---some places in jerusalem got
> uncovered that consisted of those rooms that were used by transients in Jerusalem for
> passover seders.      Is that fact not interesting  sherri?      Try reading the book
> 
> The fact that he did not announce      "I CONSIDER THE ZION THING A PILE
> OF CRAP"   in view of the actions and words credibly attributed to him----
> INDICATES THAT HE WAS EITHER A ZIONIST OR A GROSS DECEIVER
> 
> He did not announce  -----"I AN AN HONEST PERSON"  either so lets assume he
> was really a lying thief


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And I keep posting, as I have said, because the slander against Jesus continues.

My Church teaches us our Faith is a thing to defend.


----------



## aris2chat

Zionism Verses the Bible

by Pastor Thomas Williamson

Much of our Christian emphasis on foreign policy in the Middle East today is based on the promise that God made to Abraham in Genesis 12:3, "And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed."

The first half of this verse is a promise that God made to just one person, Abraham. The original Hebrew is in the second person singular, meaning that God is speaking only to Abraham. The King James Version correctly reflects this grammatical construction, since "thee" is singular, referring only to one person, whereas "ye" would refer to multiple persons.

Matthew Henry&#8217;s commentary states of Genesis 12:3a that "This made it a kind of league, offensive and defensive, between God and Abram."

Of the second half of the verse, Matthew Henry says, This was the promise that crowned all the rest; for it points to the Messiah, in whom &#8216;all the promises are yea and amen.&#8217; Note, (1), Jesus Christ is the great blessing of the world, the greatest that ever the world blessed with."

Recently Genesis 12:3 has been spiritualized by Christian Zionist preachers, who say that this verse applies not just to Abraham, but also to Abraham&#8217;s descendants, specifically to the modern state of Israel founded in 1948. Supposedly, it means that evangelical Christians as individuals, and America as a nation, are bound to provide unquestioning support, financial and otherwise, to the state of Israel. It is said that if America fails to back up Israel in every way possible, financially, militarily and otherwise, then God will be through with America and will have us nuked.

edited for length
................................


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Show me where the word Zionism appears in The Bible.

Show me where it is written Jesus is a Zionist.

The Truth is you can do neither.

Zionism was not founded til the 1800s, over 1800 years after The Bible was written. 



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does Jesus say He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> Try reading the book     If he was not a zionist then he was a  liar and
> those who wrote about him were also  liars.       Every time Jesus goes from a city
> outside of  jerusalem ---TO JERUSALEM-----the lying pigs who wrote the  "new"
> testament write   'JESUS WENT  ***UP***  to Jerusalem-------that   UP   describes
> Jesus as a ZIONIST-------- There is a proverb in hebrew------which translates----
> "the sciptural law speaks in the language of the people"      THE language of
> zionism always describes going to jerusalem as GOING UP ----in order to read any
> literature of any people-----YOU NEED TO KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT THE
> MEANING OF THEIR WORDS
> 
> The new testament is clear in presenting Jesus as a host of a passover seder----the
> entire theme of which is  ZIONISM------was jesus so disgustng a hypocrite that he
> engaged in an elaborate ritual  as a kind of spiteful and nasty joke?   Doing a passover
> seder the way he did it-----was a bit expensive.    They had to buy a lamb---and
> rent a room and have some people do some cooking-------did they do it as a silly
> prank?     Long ago---I read something out of the talmud that described passover
> in Jerusalem and the customs in which people who did not acutally live there
> or have a household there ----did.     The   "the last supper"----is actually described '
> in identical terms-------It is fascinating.    There was a whole system of making
> RESEVATIONS------for persons not attached-----to seders being conducted by small
> groups------the problem was getting enough people together to warrant a whole
> lamb------letting it go to waste was considered BAD FORM-----meat was not available
> in the FREEZER section of  the local supermarket and people visting the city did not
> have means of preservation or storage.    Fairly recently---some places in jerusalem got
> uncovered that consisted of those rooms that were used by transients in Jerusalem for
> passover seders.      Is that fact not interesting  sherri?      Try reading the book
> 
> The fact that he did not announce      "I CONSIDER THE ZION THING A PILE
> OF CRAP"   in view of the actions and words credibly attributed to him----
> INDICATES THAT HE WAS EITHER A ZIONIST OR A GROSS DECEIVER
> 
> He did not announce  -----"I AN AN HONEST PERSON"  either so lets assume he
> was really a lying thief
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Notice His answer to the question Are you the King of the Jews?
> 
> This is right before Jesus is crucified.




The decision to crucify  Jesus was entirely in the hands of  PILATE------the term  
THE JEWS  ----is entirely meaningless        what jews?        as to his answer to 
  "are you  king of the jews" --------he gave a non answer.    What is your point?
  Jesus was crucified in the same manner that  tens of thousands of PHARISEE  
  jews were crucified------for being oppositional to roman rule----essentially for being 
  PHARISEES        The facts explain why he was popular amongst pharisee jews
  and sadducees ----the roman shills may have despised him 
    Sadducess at that time despised Pharisee jews----and 
  the feeling was and actually remains -----mutual.    If you do not know the history of 
  the times------you have no hope of understanding the  'new" testament even once 
  you decide to read it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False Doctrines/Zionism/zionism.htm

From your article:

"Christian Zionism is a movement that claims to be based on the Bible, but as we have seen, it is actually contrary to what the Bible teaches. All Christians should repudiate Zionism and should work for a peace settlement in the Middle East that will be of mutual benefit to Abraham&#8217;s Jewish and Arab children in Palestine."

I am glad you agree now Jesus is not a Zionist. 

That's the position your article takes from a website named Jesus is Savior.

I completely agree with the conclusions the author of your article reaches. 




aris2chat said:


> Zionism Verses the Bible
> 
> by Pastor Thomas Williamson
> 
> Much of our Christian emphasis on foreign policy in the Middle East today is based on the promise that God made to Abraham in Genesis 12:3, "And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed."
> 
> The first half of this verse is a promise that God made to just one person, Abraham. The original Hebrew is in the second person singular, meaning that God is speaking only to Abraham. The King James Version correctly reflects this grammatical construction, since "thee" is singular, referring only to one person, whereas "ye" would refer to multiple persons.
> 
> Matthew Henry&#8217;s commentary states of Genesis 12:3a that "This made it a kind of league, offensive and defensive, between God and Abram."
> 
> Of the second half of the verse, Matthew Henry says, This was the promise that crowned all the rest; for it points to the Messiah, in whom &#8216;all the promises are yea and amen.&#8217; Note, (1), Jesus Christ is the great blessing of the world, the greatest that ever the world blessed with."
> 
> Recently Genesis 12:3 has been spiritualized by Christian Zionist preachers, who say that this verse applies not just to Abraham, but also to Abraham&#8217;s descendants, specifically to the modern state of Israel founded in 1948. Supposedly, it means that evangelical Christians as individuals, and America as a nation, are bound to provide unquestioning support, financial and otherwise, to the state of Israel. It is said that if America fails to back up Israel in every way possible, financially, militarily and otherwise, then God will be through with America and will have us nuked.
> 
> When it is pointed out that the various Arabs nations, including Palestine, are also descended from Abraham, the Christian Zionists say that the promise of Genesis 12:3 applies only to the descendants of Isaac (Of course, there is no mention of Isaac in Genesis 12:3. They often misquote the verse, saying it refers to "blessing Israel," but Israel is not mentioned in the verse either).
> 
> Zionists say, based on their non-literal, speculative, spiritualized interpretation of Genesis 12:3, that we are to give total, unquestioned support to some of Abraham&#8217;s children, while others of Abraham&#8217;s children are to be hated, persecuted, ethnically cleansed, bombed back into the Stone Age, maybe even nuked.
> 
> But in Genesis 21:13, 17-18 God also bestows His blessing on Ishmael and his descendants, saying, "For I will make him a great nation." According to the same principles of interpretation by which we have made Genesis 12:3 a command for political support of the modern nation of Israel, Genesis 21:18 must be taken as a command for political support of the modern Arab nations. (Anybody want to start up a "Christian Ishmaelist" movement to lobby for Arab national greatness?)
> 
> Christian Zionists claim to have 70,000,000 followers in America, who insists that our politicians render unquestioning obedience to the military and political agenda of the Israeli Government.
> 
> Does God really demand that we support all actions and activities of the Israeli Government, even if those actions violate God&#8217;s moral standards of righteousness?
> 
> It should be pointed out that even in Old Testament times, when Israel was a nation specially chosen by, and ruled over by, Jehovah, He did not expect His people to support and endorse all actions of the government of Israel.
> 
> When the Government of Israel committed human rights violations, the prophets openly condemned them, 2 Kings 6:21 &#8211;23, 2 Chronicles 28:9-11, Nehemiah 5:7-11, Jeremiah 34:11-17, Amos 2:6-7, etc. Nowadays, liberal Jewish groups still protest human rights violations in Israel. Nevertheless, most fundamentalists Christians would never dream of doing such a thing &#8211; it is against their religion. It is their duty to either deny that such violations take place, or else to endorse and commend such violations. We have been told that God will smite us if we disagree with anything that Israel does.
> 
> The lawgiver Moses commanded the Hebrews that they should not oppress the strangers or non-Jews in their lands, Exodus 12:49, 22:21, 23:9, Leviticus 19:33-34, 25:35, Deuteronomy 10:18-19, 23:7, 24:17, 27:19. That message, of course, is not mentioned today &#8211; it is considered "politically incorrect."
> 
> When King Ahab and Queen Jezebel unjustly expropriated the vineyard of Naboth, the prophet Elijah publicly denounced the kind for this unjust action, 1 Kings 21:17-24, Jehu cited this official action of the government of Israel against Naboth as justification for overthrowing that government, 2 Kings 9:25-26.
> 
> But nowadays, when the Israeli government expropriates the lands and properties of Palestinians without compensation, we look the other way and say nothing about it.
> 
> In Jeremiah 27:1-5, the prophet Jeremiah picketed a public meeting of the government of Judah with representatives of Edom, Moab, Ammon, Tyre and Sidon. He was protesting the foreign policy of Judah. We would never do anything like that today &#8211; it would be considered a violation of the command to "bless Abraham."
> 
> In Jeremiah 27:6-17, the prophet advocated the surrender of Israel&#8217;s territory to the King of Babylon, in return for peace &#8211; today, we would call it "land for peace." But today, our warmongering televangelists denounce "land for peace" as unthinkable for any reason whatsoever, and threaten God&#8217;s wrath against anyone who would support such a thing.
> 
> Supposedly it is better for Jewish and Arab children of Abraham to keep on killing each other over the land (while these sanctimonious war profiteers collect the money from sales of their Armageddon videos. Could it be a conflict of interest to allow American foreign policy to be dictated by these mega-millionaire preachers, who stand to make a profit if there is a war in the Middle East?)
> 
> We have seen that God&#8217;s inspired prophets did not meet the Christian Zionist standard of blind, unquestioning support for Israel. As it turns out, today&#8217;s Christian Zionists do not meet that standard, either.
> 
> Whenever the modern Israeli government takes any action that does not fit in with the speculative doomsday scenarios of the Armageddon Theology, the Christian Zionists will loudly protest and insist that the Israelis are doing wrong.
> 
> For instance, in 1994 Christian Zionist leaders, including Pat Robertson and Ralph Reed, publicly condemned the policies of the Israeli government under Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, who was seeking a peace settlement with the Palestinians. Robertson has also attacked the policies of Israeli foreign minister Shimon Peres.
> 
> It seems hypocritical for Christian Zionists to threaten the wrath of God against those who express disagreement with any policy of the Israeli government when they have done the same thing themselves.
> 
> Modern-day Israelis and other Jews are well aware of the fact that the Christian Zionists believe, based on a mistaken interpretation of Zechariah 13:8, that there must be a devastating war in the Middle East in which two-thirds of all the Jews will be slaughtered. It is commonly understood that the Christian Zionists do not really care about what is best for the Jews, as evidenced by their constant lobbying efforts to stir up World War III in the Middle East. Million Jews may wind up dead, but it will be good for sales of the Armageddon videos that are peddled on the televangelists&#8217; broadcasts and web-sites.
> 
> This raises the question who is really "blessing Israel;" those who are working for peace in the Middle East, or those who are agitating for a war designed to get two-thirds of all Jews wiped out?
> 
> Some gullible evangelical Christians may not understand these issues, but our Jewish friends understand what is at stake very well &#8211; they are being prepared to serve as cannon fodder for the next Holocaust.
> 
> Gershom Gorenberg, in his book "The End of Days: Fundamentalism and the Struggle for the Temple Mount," says, "I&#8217;ve listened to&#8230;.American evangelical ministers who insist on their deep love for Israel and nevertheless eagerly await apocalyptic battles on Israel&#8217;s soil so terrible that the dry river bed will, they predict, fill with rivers of blood."
> 
> Rabbi Eric Yoffie, president of the Union of American Hebrew Congregations, has stated that "People who say there can be no peace are not really friends of Israel."
> 
> Robert O. Freedman, political science professor at Baltimore Hebrew University, says concerning Christian Zionists, "Once you get in bed with them, you are, to a certain extent, subscribing to their view of what America ought to be. And that, in my view, is not in the best interests of the Jewish people."
> 
> Former Shin Bet secret chief Carmi Gillon and former police commissioner Assaf Hefetz, commenting on the activities of Temple Mount extremists who are financially supported by fundamentalist Americans, warned that an attack on the Al-Aqsa mosque in Jerusalem "would lead to an all-out war and unleash destructive forces that would imperil Israel&#8217;s existence."
> 
> The eagerness of some televangelists, to get a war going in the Middle East (along with their vociferous Arab-bashing and Muslim-baiting), must be considered in context of their belief in the infamous Armageddon Theology, which insists that 2/3 of all the Jews must die.
> 
> Grace Halsell, in her book "Prophecy and Politics" observed: "Convinced that a nuclear Armageddon is an inevitable event within the divine scheme of things, many evangelical dispensationalists have committed themselves to a course for Israel that, by their own admission, will lead directly to a holocaust indescribably more savage and widespread than could have generated in Adolf Hitler&#8217;s criminal mind."
> 
> American Christians who really want to be a blessing to all the children of Abraham (Jews and Arabs) need to realize that they do not have to render blind, knee-jerk support to the most extremist elements of Zionism, or to those who are actively trying to foment massive wars in the Middle East that would be contrary to the interests of the Israeli people. Not everyone is going to agree that stirring up a war to get 2/3 of all Jews killed is a good thing for the Jews.
> 
> Nor should we forget that our Prime Directive as Christians is found in the Great Commission. Our mission is to evangelize, baptize and teach, not to try to hasten Christ&#8217;s coming by agitating war and violence in the Middle East.
> 
> Zionism is based on a total misunderstanding of what the Bible teaches. It is true that God gave Palestine to Hebrews in ancient times. But the Bible teaches that their possession of the land was under a conditional covenant with Jehovah. If the Hebrews disobeyed their God, they would lose the land. This is clearly taught in Genesis 17:9-14, Exodus 19:4-5, Leviticus 26:40-45, Deuteronomy 7:12, Joshua 23:15-16, 1 Kings 9:6-9, 2 Chronicles 7:19-22, Jeremiah 34:12-22, Ezekiel 33:23-29, Matthew 21:43, etc.
> 
> When the Jews rejected their Messiah, God sent the Romans to dispossess the Jews from their land in 70 AD. This was God&#8217;s complete punishment on the Jews for crucifying Christ &#8211; therefore, the Jews today should not be persecuted for something that happened 2000 years ago. However, their former title deed on the land of Palestine is not abrogated.
> 
> The New Testament teaches that Christians are to focus on the heavenly Jerusalem, not the earthly one, John 4:21, Galatians 4:24-28, Hebrews 12:18-24. We are told in Hebrews 11:13-16 that even Abraham has no further interest in a restored Jewish state on earth, because he is in a much better place in heaven.
> 
> Christian Zionism is a movement that claims to be based on the Bible, but as we have seen, it is actually contrary to what the Bible teaches. All Christians should repudiate Zionism and should work for a peace settlement in the Middle East that will be of mutual benefit to Abraham&#8217;s Jewish and Arab children in Palestine.
> 
> Mr. Thomas Williamson is an ordained Baptist minister who lives in Chicago, Illinois. He contributes to Media Monitors Network (MMN) from time to time.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch JihadSherri finds out Jesus is a Jew on YouTube
> 
> Hitler finds out Jesus is a Jew - YouTube


And here's Jihad Sherri finding out Jesus was a Zionist:


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem belongs to those like you who do not believe in Jesus whose disbelief shall condemn them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,200 posts and you have convinced no-one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has managed to convince the other Sherris in her group account.
Click to expand...

Sherri no. 2 is dating Sherri no. 4.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere does Jesus say He is a Zionist.
> 
> You simply cannot prove something untrue is in fact true.
> 
> It is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much proof in this thread that Jesus is a Zionist. But Nazi's like Sherri are blind to these facts. The fact that she is trying so hard to find ways to show that Jesus was not a Zionist exposes her desperation. She;s desperate because she knows Jesus is a Zionist, but she's too scared to admit it.
Click to expand...


It also doesn't SAY that he was a Palestinians

Your logic is terrible. So because it doesn't SAY in the Bible that he was a Zionist, that makes it untrue ?

We came to this conclusion by posting certain passages from the Bible, research and other things, the same way you came to the conclusion that Jesus was a Palestinians

The difference is that you have zero proof that he was a Palestinian


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch JihadSherri finds out Jesus is a Jew on YouTube
> 
> Hitler finds out Jesus is a Jew - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Jihad Sherri finding out Jesus was a Zionist:
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was looking at a book last night telling the stories of what happened to all the original 12 disciples.
> 
> We know about what happened to Judas from The Bible.
> 
> The rest were all martyred for their faith, except John.
> 
> Do you think they were crazy?
> 
> Jesus says follow me. I don't think they were crazy. I think they followed where He led them. I expect there were people who thought they were crazy. Philip was being crucified and there was a chance to be saved but he chose to stay and die.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's right Shaarona. Not to mention, you only joined in December 2013, so you have only seen a tiny fraction of the disgusting posts by people like Sherri, Sunni Man, 'dreolin' etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one should let the religion make them crazy.. and Sherri has a problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus and his followers were not then only people "crucified" by the Romans, dipshit. 

It is estimated that about 250,000 Jews were crucified because of their faith and love for Zion.  Just Ike Jesus.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another point, this is soon after His last visit to The Temple where He speaks the words in Matthew 23




He  "speaks in the words of mathew"????        gee----can he not speak for himself?

   does matthew say   "jesus told me these words"???      Later on  PAUL  starts having 
   DREAMS       If your contention is that the writings of persons who never met 
   jesus or who are not quoting Jesus ------are  MAGICALLY  the words of Jesus----why 
   not just say so.       I find it much more logical to interpret words ----credibly 
   attributed to Jesus by people who KNEW HIM and HEARD WHAT HE SAID ----of course 
   it is a stretch to consider them 100% accurately quoted------but it is the best we can do

   OH  gee----I reread that  JEREMIAD   that IS attributed to Jesus-----very pharasaical--
   virtually defines  Jesus as a PHARISEE speaking to PHARISEES         Its like taking 
   the words of   ELMER GANTY     "YOU PEOPLE ARE ALL SINNERS"  as proof that 
   all baptists are garbage       There are published sermons----from way back  in 
   Pre revolutionary days------describing christians gathered in churches as standing 
   on the edge of HELL--------must be true  --     try to keep cool,   sherri.



   I heard the words  ALLAH SPOKE ----to some IMAM from egypt     about 45 years ago---
   Those words were   "christians are perverse liars" ------the people sitting on the floor 
   all seemed to   AGREE -----grown men with little boys at ther sides   NODDED IN 
   ADAMANT   agreement


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Mark 15
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> And straightway in the morning the chief priests held a consultation with the elders and scribes and the whole council, and bound Jesus, and carried him away, and delivered him to Pilate.
> 
> And Pilate asked him, Art thou the King of the Jews? And he answering said unto them, Thou sayest it.
> 
> And the chief priests accused him of many things: but he answered nothing.
> 
> And Pilate asked him again, saying, Answerest thou nothing? behold how many things they witness against thee.
> 
> But Jesus yet answered nothing; so that Pilate marvelled.
> 
> Now at that feast he released unto them one prisoner, whomsoever they desired.
> 
> And there was one named Barabbas, which lay bound with them that had made insurrection with him, who had committed murder in the insurrection.
> 
> And the multitude crying aloud began to desire him to do as he had ever done unto them.
> 
> But Pilate answered them, saying, Will ye that I release unto you the King of the Jews?
> 
> For he knew that the chief priests had delivered him for envy.
> 
> But the chief priests moved the people, that he should rather release Barabbas unto them.
> 
> And Pilate answered and said again unto them, What will ye then that I shall do unto him whom ye call the King of the Jews?
> 
> And they cried out again, Crucify him.
> 
> Then Pilate said unto them, Why, what evil hath he done? And they cried out the more exceedingly, Crucify him.
> 
> And so Pilate, willing to content the people, released Barabbas unto them, and delivered Jesus, when he had scourged him, to be crucified.
> 
> Mark 15 - Jesus Before Pilate - Very early in the - Bible Gateway


He wasn't. But he was labeled as being.  Which tells you who and what the Romans saw him as. He was a Jewish rebel and one of their leaders and the Romans wanted to make an example of him.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch JihadSherri finds out Jesus is a Jew on YouTube
> 
> Hitler finds out Jesus is a Jew - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Jihad Sherri finding out Jesus was a Zionist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now look what you did!  You maka dat Sherri Nazi bery upset!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Jihad Sherri finding out Jesus was a Zionist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now look what you did!  You maka dat Sherri Nazi bery upset!
Click to expand...


She will have to take something over to feel better.


----------



## aris2chat

Hosanna to the Son of David (matt 21)
Jesus was a descendant of King David.  Magi proclaimed him king if the jews.  This is why Herod hunted him and why the Romans crucified him.
Are you going to rewrite the bible to change these facts?
And you call yourself a christian?


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look what you did!  You maka dat Sherri Nazi bery upset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She will have to take something over to feel better.
Click to expand...

Just toooooo cruel...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is very much like Sabra and Shatila. The Jews wanted people killed, they set it up to happen; but got another/others to do the actual killing act/acts.

But we see through what is written in The Bible, Scripture from God, God inspired; that God sees the Jews responsible for killing Jesus. 




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice His answer to the question Are you the King of the Jews?
> 
> This is right before Jesus is crucified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to crucify  Jesus was entirely in the hands of  PILATE------the term
> THE JEWS  ----is entirely meaningless        what jews?        as to his answer to
> "are you  king of the jews" --------he gave a non answer.    What is your point?
> Jesus was crucified in the same manner that  tens of thousands of PHARISEE
> jews were crucified------for being oppositional to roman rule----essentially for being
> PHARISEES        The facts explain why he was popular amongst pharisee jews
> and sadducees ----the roman shills may have despised him
> Sadducess at that time despised Pharisee jews----and
> the feeling was and actually remains -----mutual.    If you do not know the history of
> the times------you have no hope of understanding the  'new" testament even once
> you decide to read it
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In*1 Thessalonians*2:14&#8211;16, there is an explicit statement that Jesus was killed by the Jews:

For ye, brethren, became followers of the churches of God which in Judaea are in Christ Jesus: for ye also have suffered like things of your own countrymen, even as they have of the Jews:

Who both killed the Lord Jesus, and their own prophets, and have persecuted us; and they please not God, and are contrary to all men:

Forbidding us to speak to the Gentiles that they might be saved, to fill up their sins alway: for the wrath is come upon them to the uttermost.

But we, brethren, being taken from you for a short time in presence, not in heart, endeavoured the more abundantly to see your face with great desire.

Wherefore we would have come unto you, even I Paul, once and again; but Satan hindered us.

For what is our hope, or joy, or crown of rejoicing? Are not even ye in the presence of our Lord Jesus Christ at his coming?

1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The thread title is Even Jesus is a Zionist.

THIS claim is a lie.

Respond to the claim.

Back up your claim, Jew boy.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does Jesus say He is a Zionist.
> 
> You simply cannot prove something untrue is in fact true.
> 
> It is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much proof in this thread that Jesus is a Zionist. But Nazi's like Sherri are blind to these facts. The fact that she is trying so hard to find ways to show that Jesus was not a Zionist exposes her desperation. She;s desperate because she knows Jesus is a Zionist, but she's too scared to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also doesn't SAY that he was a Palestinians
> 
> Your logic is terrible. So because it doesn't SAY in the Bible that he was a Zionist, that makes it untrue ?
> 
> We came to this conclusion by posting certain passages from the Bible, research and other things, the same way you came to the conclusion that Jesus was a Palestinians
> 
> The difference is that you have zero proof that he was a Palestinian
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is a word that appears nowhere in The Bible.

Zionist is a word appearing nowhere in The Bible.

Zionism was founded in the 1800s, over 1800 years after The Bible was written.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> Hosanna to the Son of David (matt 21)
> Jesus was a descendant of King David.  Magi proclaimed him king if the jews.  This is why Herod hunted him and why the Romans crucified him.
> Are you going to rewrite the bible to change these facts?
> And you call yourself a christian?




Have some compassion-----do not OVER INTERPRET REALITY------it screws up the 
whole system.      I am not all that sure that Herod was the instigating factor----
no doubt he was  VERY EAGER to make the romans happy in order to keep his 
position------but to me he was more like a   JIMMY CARTER figure-----
actually personally weak and not sure of himself----a bit of an idiot.    
No one really liked him          He was not accepted as KING OF ISRAEL/JUDEA---
since he was actually   an   EDOMITE------but I do not think that fact 
made him a target of any jeiwsh group at that time------the really hated 
people were the  SADUCEES   ---and the ROMANS ---at that time I believe 
that jews just saw him as one of many  "foreign controlled governors"---evaluated 
on the basis of HIS OWN ACTIONS.    There is no histroy that suggests that HEROD 
was oppressive ON HIS OWN   (unless you believe the story of the killing of the first 
born------for which there is no history-----seems like parable like to me-----a kind of 
"AS IF"   legend)    I do not believe that the  rebel groups would want to
 drag herod out  and lynch him.    Pontius Pilate?---yes

for those wondering------IMHO---the AXIS  at that time-----was-----
   ROMANS -PILATE-SADUCEES    with Herod as court jester  (like mussolini)

   The allies were   Pharisees,   the guys living out in the negev like John the Baptist and 
            also the essenes and various  "withdrawal mystics"  like the people who wrote 
            the dead sea scrolls    etc etc.      The battle continued even after  70 AD---
            at which point the sadducees disappeared and the ALLIED groups hung out 
            here and there plotting  REBELLIONS.     Crucifixtions of the rebels continued 
            into   300 AD.     Legend has it that HEROD DIED of sheer madness and 
            Hysteria


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

None of that supports the claim Jesus is a Zionist.

But I guess I'm a bit confused where you stand on that now as you posted an article calling Zionism inconsistent with The Bible. 




aris2chat said:


> Hosanna to the Son of David (matt 21)
> Jesus was a descendant of King David.  Magi proclaimed him king if the jews.  This is why Herod hunted him and why the Romans crucified him.
> Are you going to rewrite the bible to change these facts?
> And you call yourself a christian?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christian Zionism: Theology that Legitimates Oppression

The most serious threats to the well-being of the Palestinians in general, and to the Christian Palestinians in particular, come not from the Jews, but from*Christian Zionists*here in the United States. They are armed with a theology created in the middle of the 19th century by a disaffected Anglican clergyman named John Nelson Darby in Plymouth, England. With this theology, called "Dispensationalism," they argue that according to their interpretation of Genesis 15:18-21, the Holy Land should belong*exclusively*to the Jews. They contend that*all*of this land is what was promised to "the seed of Abraham" and, according to their interpretation of biblical prophecies, Jesus cannot return until all of this land is occupied by Jews, and all others are forced to leave.

Christian Zionism: Theology that Legitimates Oppression - Tony Campolo | God's Politics Blog | Sojourners


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christian Zionism is nothing but Idolatry.

It was not in The Church for the first 1800 years of Christianity.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title is Even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> THIS claim is a lie.
> 
> Respond to the claim.
> 
> Back up your claim, Jew boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does Jesus say He is a Zionist.
> 
> You simply cannot prove something untrue is in fact true.
> 
> It is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't SAY that he was a Palestinians
> 
> Your logic is terrible. So because it doesn't SAY in the Bible that he was a Zionist, that makes it untrue ?
> 
> We came to this conclusion by posting certain passages from the Bible, research and other things, the same way you came to the conclusion that Jesus was a Palestinians
> 
> The difference is that you have zero proof that he was a Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Aww, Sherri is mad that I posted those posts of her exposing her hatred for Judaism, so she calls me a Jew Boy LOL!

You're so pathetic !

The proof is all over the thread, Nazi Shill . If you weren't illiterate, you would see this.


----------



## Roudy

Is it like before Sabra and Shatilla, where Palestinian animals killed over 150,000 Lebanese Christians?

Who's side are you on, Jihad Sherri...obviously not the Christians!

Quote of the year award by Jihad Sherri:


> Hamas resembles Jesus


----------



## Roudy

Poor Sherri, now she's labeling the majority of the over 250,000,000 Christian Americans that support Israel, "Christian Zionists".  Well duh.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title is Even Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> THIS claim is a lie.
> 
> Respond to the claim.
> 
> Back up your claim, Jew boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't SAY that he was a Palestinians
> 
> Your logic is terrible. So because it doesn't SAY in the Bible that he was a Zionist, that makes it untrue ?
> 
> We came to this conclusion by posting certain passages from the Bible, research and other things, the same way you came to the conclusion that Jesus was a Palestinians
> 
> The difference is that you have zero proof that he was a Palestinian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, Sherri is mad that I posted those posts of her exposing her hatred for Judaism, so she calls me a Jew Boy LOL!
> 
> You're so pathetic !
> 
> The proof is all over the thread, Nazi Shill . If you weren't illiterate, you would see this.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri no 2, is that you?  LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is a word that appears nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionist is a word appearing nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionism was founded in the 1800s, over 1800 years after The Bible was written.


Sure it does, we've shown you hundreds of instances where the word Zion is mentioned, even Jesus himself says he will reappear from Zion to save the Children of Israel.  Get lost DUMBASS!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christian Zionism is nothing but Idolatry.
> 
> It was not in The Church for the first 1800 years of Christianity.


This from someone who said...





> Hamas resembles Jesus



Yup.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism is nothing but Idolatry.
> 
> It was not in The Church for the first 1800 years of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> This from someone who said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...


Wow, she really said that ? ? 

That's unbelievable. If there's anyone here who had any doubt that Sherri is ....well...fucked up, then the proof is right here LOL!


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now look what you did!  You maka dat Sherri Nazi bery upset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will have to take something over to feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just toooooo cruel...
Click to expand...

Sherri communicating with her Hamas Jesus-like handlers from oveseas:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So many problems with this.

For one, promises of land were always conditional in The Old Testanent. AND the conditions have not been satisfied, it calls on the people to follow God. ISRAEL is a sectarian nation. 

Second, with Jesus comes a new covenant that replaces the old one. The only words Jesus has to say about the land is the meek shall inherit it. AND He says it's the world now the meek shall inherit.

The Kingdom of God is what believers of Jesus enter into. THE Gospel of the Kingdom is what Jesus preached, a Kingdom whose inhabitants are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus. 

As for End Times, there are many different views about what will happen. In all, Christ has victory.
And I do not think choosing to believe any of the different views is particularly harmful unless a Christian puts their views about End Times above Jesus or lets their opinions lead them to hate others or have unhealthy attitudes about others.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism is nothing but Idolatry.
> 
> It was not in The Church for the first 1800 years of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> This from someone who said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, she really said that ? ?
> 
> That's unbelievable. If there's anyone here who had any doubt that Sherri is ....well...fucked up, then the proof is right here LOL!
Click to expand...

Yup, she said that in this very thread.  Go back a few pages and see for yourself.

The dirtbag compared Jesus to Hamas.  Talk about "slandering" Jesus.  This whole thing about Jesus is a charade with her.  I don't think she gives a crap about Jesus or Christianity.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So many problems with this.
> 
> For one, promises of land were always conditional in The Old Testanent. AND the conditions have not been satisfied, it calls on the people to follow God. ISRAEL is a sectarian nation.
> 
> Second, with Jesus comes a new covenant that replaces the old one. The only words Jesus has to say about the land is the meek shall inherit it. AND He says it's the world now the meek shall inherit.
> 
> The Kingdom of God is what believers of Jesus enter into. THE Gospel of the Kingdom is what Jesus preached, a Kingdom whose inhabitants are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> As for End Times, there are many different views about what will happen. In all, Christ has victory.
> And I do not think choosing to believe any of the different views is particularly harmful unless a Christian puts their views about End Times above Jesus or lets their opinions lead them to hate others or have unhealthy attitudes about others.


No problems at all.  Let's remember this is your interpretation, a fucking IslamoNazi worshipping lunatic who compared Jesus to Hamas.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> None of that supports the claim Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> But I guess I'm a bit confused where you stand on that now as you posted an article calling Zionism inconsistent with The Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hosanna to the Son of David (matt 21)
> Jesus was a descendant of King David.  Magi proclaimed him king if the jews.  This is why Herod hunted him and why the Romans crucified him.
> Are you going to rewrite the bible to change these facts?
> And you call yourself a christian?
Click to expand...

Did you not understand what you read?


----------



## MHunterB

'Transubstantiation' is a word that appears NOWHERE in the Bible.

'Substitutionary atonement' is a phrase that appears NOWHERE in the Bible.

'Replacement theology' is a phrase that appears nowhere in the Bible - nor does 'supercessionism'.

The Bible also never states explicitly that Jesus was not a woman.  And just because the Bible never mentions Jesus or the apostles defecating, that doesn't mean they never did.   After all, it mentions them eating, and they were human......

There is nothing 'slanderous' in suggesting that a Jewish rabbi of the Second Temple period was a 'Zionist':  as has been pointed out numerous times, 'Zionism' is the default world-view of the Jewish milieu....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ZION is not Zionism.

ZION is not Zionist.

Zion is just a synonym for Jerusalem. 

And Jesus did that already , fulfill the prophecy you address, which was not Jesus prophecy,  when He entered Jerusalem on a donkey and was crucified and arose from the dead to save mankind from sin.

What was written of in The Old Testament about Zion already happened.

Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity. 

Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a word that appears nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionist is a word appearing nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionism was founded in the 1800s, over 1800 years after The Bible was written.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, we've shown you hundreds of instances where the word Zion is mentioned, even Jesus himself says he will reappear from Zion to save the Children of Israel.  Get lost DUMBASS!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many problems with this.
> 
> For one, promises of land were always conditional in The Old Testanent. AND the conditions have not been satisfied, it calls on the people to follow God. ISRAEL is a sectarian nation.
> 
> Second, with Jesus comes a new covenant that replaces the old one. The only words Jesus has to say about the land is the meek shall inherit it. AND He says it's the world now the meek shall inherit.
> 
> The Kingdom of God is what believers of Jesus enter into. THE Gospel of the Kingdom is what Jesus preached, a Kingdom whose inhabitants are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> As for End Times, there are many different views about what will happen. In all, Christ has victory.
> And I do not think choosing to believe any of the different views is particularly harmful unless a Christian puts their views about End Times above Jesus or lets their opinions lead them to hate others or have unhealthy attitudes about others.
> 
> 
> 
> No problems at all.  Let's remember this is your interpretation, a fucking IslamoNazi worshipping lunatic who compared Jesus to Hamas.
Click to expand...

Remember: "In with the old, out with the new". Or something like that. I'm a little confused at this point.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is very much like Sabra and Shatila. The Jews wanted people killed, they set it up to happen; but got another/others to do the actual killing act/acts.



Hardane wanted the palestinians dead and told Hobeika to take care of it.  Your blaming an Israeli for something that was a SSNP plan, the same ones responsible for Bashir's assassination.  It was all a set up for syrian control of Lebanon.  From preventing a peace agreement between Israel and Lebanon from being ratified to getting rid of those that stood in the way.
I understand you were not there and did not know those involved but I did.  I knew some of the commanders and several of those in the operation.  I even wrote a report for the Al-Quwat al-Musalla&#7717;a al-Lubnaniya, Lebanese Military, on what was found in camps.
For the same reasons Israelis could not enter the camps, so to Syrian military could not enter either.  They wanted the focus on the palestinians for Bashir's death instead of on the SSNP or Hobeika.  They also wanted to force Israel out of the country.  It was a three for one deal that almost worked.
There was no strategic value for the Israelis to have wanted a massacre to take place in the camps.  They just wanted the remaining fighters to follow Arafat.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Joy and protection for Judah and Ephraim

9*Rejoice greatly, Daughter Zion.
********Sing aloud, Daughter Jerusalem.
Look, your king will come to you.
********He is righteous and victorious.
********He is humble and riding on an ass,
************on a colt, the offspring of a donkey.

Zechariah 9:9

Zechariah 9:9 - Bible Gateway


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ZION is not Zionism.
> 
> ZION is not Zionist.
> 
> Zion is just a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus did that already , fulfill the prophecy you address, which was not Jesus prophecy,  when He entered Jerusalem on a donkey and was crucified and arose from the dead to save mankind from sin.
> 
> What was written of in The Old Testament about Zion already happened.
> 
> Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a word that appears nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionist is a word appearing nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionism was founded in the 1800s, over 1800 years after The Bible was written.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, we've shown you hundreds of instances where the word Zion is mentioned, even Jesus himself says he will reappear from Zion to save the Children of Israel.  Get lost DUMBASS!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Worry about yourself, you're the one going to hell , Satanic Shill


----------



## abu afak

MHunterB said:


> 'Transubstantiation' is a word that appears NOWHERE in the Bible.
> 
> 'Substitutionary atonement' is a phrase that appears NOWHERE in the Bible.
> *'Replacement theology' is a phrase that appears nowhere in the Bible - nor does 'supercessionism'.*
> 
> The Bible also never states explicitly that Jesus was not a woman.  And just because the Bible never mentions Jesus or the apostles defecating, that doesn't mean they never did.   After all, it mentions them eating, and they were human......
> *
> There is nothing 'slanderous' in suggesting that a Jewish rabbi of the Second Temple period was a 'Zionist':  *as has been pointed out numerous times, 'Zionism' is the default world-view of the Jewish milieu....


Well said in all respects.
Our own Eva Braun is trying Replacement theology. A favorite of anti-semites.
Of course, even that would*n't* entitle Muslims to the Holy Land; on the Contrary.

And also of course, the whole NT is Heretical from a True reading of ORIGINAL scripture point of view.



> Deuteronomy 4:
> 
> *1. "Now, O Israel, listen to the statutes and the judgments which I am teaching you to perform,
> so that you may live and go in and Take Possession of the Land which the LORD, the God of your fathers, is giving you.
> 
> 2. "You shall NOT add to the word which I am commanding you, nor take away from it,
> that you may keep the commandments of the LORD your God which I command you.*


----------



## Kondor3

MHunterB said:


> Poor l'il sherrithing still hasn't grasped the fact that NOBODY on here takes its shit-flinging seriously.  NOT even the sunnitroll or the phocid redux:  the sherriKKKins' posts simply are *useful* for their own agendas...... The fact is, laughing at the bizarre bigotry of the filthy sherriliar is probably one of the biggest draws for USMB.   I suspect there are hundreds of lurkers reading her spewage and not replying because they're laughing too hard......


I'm guessing that most of the pro-Palestinian crowd around here cringe and flinch every time he/she-it opens her mouth...

Maybe she's a Mossad agent, intentionally making the pro-Palestinian side look even worse than they are?


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZION is not Zionism.
> 
> ZION is not Zionist.
> 
> Zion is just a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus did that already , fulfill the prophecy you address, which was not Jesus prophecy,  when He entered Jerusalem on a donkey and was crucified and arose from the dead to save mankind from sin.
> 
> What was written of in The Old Testament about Zion already happened.
> 
> Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, we've shown you hundreds of instances where the word Zion is mentioned, even Jesus himself says he will reappear from Zion to save the Children of Israel.  Get lost DUMBASS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worry about yourself, you're the one going to hell , Satanic Shill
Click to expand...


what sort of disgusting perverse  "god"   condemns people of his OWN CREATION to ETERNAL TORMENT ---for simply NOT BELIEVING -------you are projecting your own filth----on a "god".    Your comment is not of a "religion"   it is of VILE PSYCHOPATHIC 
SADISM and-----COSMIC THUGGERY         SOCIOPATHIC EMPIRE BUILDERS  
use your kind of  TERRORIZING OF THE VULNERABLE in order to enslave whole 
nations -------the WORSHIP ME OR SUFFER-----form of your kind of filth-----
a  DEAL THAT NO ONE CAN REFUSE


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What's the confusion?

There is a new covenant in The New Testament of The Christian Bible.

Out with the old and in with the new.

It's not as if there is nothing of value in The OT, there definitely is, but the covenant that today saves is the one set forth in The New Testament. And Jesus is fulfillment of OT promises.




Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many problems with this.
> 
> For one, promises of land were always conditional in The Old Testanent. AND the conditions have not been satisfied, it calls on the people to follow God. ISRAEL is a sectarian nation.
> 
> Second, with Jesus comes a new covenant that replaces the old one. The only words Jesus has to say about the land is the meek shall inherit it. AND He says it's the world now the meek shall inherit.
> 
> The Kingdom of God is what believers of Jesus enter into. THE Gospel of the Kingdom is what Jesus preached, a Kingdom whose inhabitants are Jews and Gentiles who believe in Jesus.
> 
> As for End Times, there are many different views about what will happen. In all, Christ has victory.
> And I do not think choosing to believe any of the different views is particularly harmful unless a Christian puts their views about End Times above Jesus or lets their opinions lead them to hate others or have unhealthy attitudes about others.
> 
> 
> 
> No problems at all.  Let's remember this is your interpretation, a fucking IslamoNazi worshipping lunatic who compared Jesus to Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember: "In with the old, out with the new". Or something like that. I'm a little confused at this point.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus condemns noone.

People stand condemned by their continuing disbelief in Jesus. 

It'syour choice, Will  it be Heaven or shall you choose hell?



irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZION is not Zionism.
> 
> ZION is not Zionist.
> 
> Zion is just a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus did that already , fulfill the prophecy you address, which was not Jesus prophecy,  when He entered Jerusalem on a donkey and was crucified and arose from the dead to save mankind from sin.
> 
> What was written of in The Old Testament about Zion already happened.
> 
> Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about yourself, you're the one going to hell , Satanic Shill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what sort of disgusting perverse  "god"   condemns people of his OWN CREATION to ETERNAL TORMENT ---for simply NOT BELIEVING -------you are projecting your own filth----on a "god".    Your comment is not of a "religion"   it is of VILE PSYCHOPATHIC
> SADISM and-----COSMIC THUGGERY         SOCIOPATHIC EMPIRE BUILDERS
> use your kind of  TERRORIZING OF THE VULNERABLE in order to enslave whole
> nations -------the WORSHIP ME OR SUFFER-----form of your kind of filth-----
> a  DEAL THAT NO ONE CAN REFUSE
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus condemns noone.
> 
> People stand condemned by their continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> It'syour choice, Will  it be Heaven or shall you choose hell?
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense,   sherri----it is childish babble-------
> no one can   "STAND CONDEMNED"     unless some FORCE has
> been exerted upon him -----from an external source. ----you did
> seem to claim that  the external force is the  perverted  "god" of
> your imagination-----if it is not------WHAT IS IT?
> Even if one decides to say a person is CONDEMNED to die because
> of a sickness-----then there is an AGENT of the sickness----like a virus
> or  malignant cell that destroy bodily tissues        Lack of belief ---
> which does not galvanize anyone or thing to act----cannot  CONDEMN


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ZION is not Zionism.
> 
> ZION is not Zionist.
> 
> Zion is just a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus did that already , fulfill the prophecy you address, which was not Jesus prophecy,  when He entered Jerusalem on a donkey and was crucified and arose from the dead to save mankind from sin.
> 
> What was written of in The Old Testament about Zion already happened.
> 
> Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a word that appears nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionist is a word appearing nowhere in The Bible.
> 
> Zionism was founded in the 1800s, over 1800 years after The Bible was written.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, we've shown you hundreds of instances where the word Zion is mentioned, even Jesus himself says he will reappear from Zion to save the Children of Israel.  Get lost DUMBASS!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There were no "ISM's" back then, you illiterate, uneducated, ignorant lunatic. 

Jesus clearly showed a love for Zion. So did God.  Love for Zion = Zionism. Every time the word Zion appears in the Bible, its a PLACE, whether it be Jerusalem, the mountain, Judeah, they are all synonymous with the land of Israel.  

And that's why most Americans believe both Jesus and the Bible are Zionist.

Period end of story. You can blabber the same idiotic crap a million more times it won't change a thing. 

Quote of the year by Jihad Sherri:



> Hamas resembles Jesus!


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor l'il sherrithing still hasn't grasped the fact that NOBODY on here takes its shit-flinging seriously.  NOT even the sunnitroll or the phocid redux:  the sherriKKKins' posts simply are *useful* for their own agendas...... The fact is, laughing at the bizarre bigotry of the filthy sherriliar is probably one of the biggest draws for USMB.   I suspect there are hundreds of lurkers reading her spewage and not replying because they're laughing too hard......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that most of the pro-Palestinian crowd around here cringe and flinch every time he/she-it opens her mouth...
> 
> Maybe she's a Mossad agent, intentionally making the pro-Palestinian side look even worse than they are?
Click to expand...

Yup that's what I said. She's either extremely crazy and stupid, or a Mossad agent. LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And absolutely nothing here proving Jesus was a Zionist.

Which only an imbecile would claim since ZIONISM. WAS not founded until the 1800s.

AND Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom , as His Father directed Him.

I never heard of Zionists preaching the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.  




QUOTE=abu afak;8506986]





MHunterB said:


> 'Transubstantiation' is a word that appears NOWHERE in the Bible.
> 
> 'Substitutionary atonement' is a phrase that appears NOWHERE in the Bible.
> *'Replacement theology' is a phrase that appears nowhere in the Bible - nor does 'supercessionism'.*
> 
> The Bible also never states explicitly that Jesus was not a woman.  And just because the Bible never mentions Jesus or the apostles defecating, that doesn't mean they never did.   After all, it mentions them eating, and they were human......
> *
> There is nothing 'slanderous' in suggesting that a Jewish rabbi of the Second Temple period was a 'Zionist':  *as has been pointed out numerous times, 'Zionism' is the default world-view of the Jewish milieu....


Well said in all respects.
Our own Eva Braun is trying Replacement theology. A favorite of anti-semites.
Of course, even that would*n't* entitle Muslims to the Holy Land; on the Contrary.

And also of course, the whole NT is Heretical from a True reading of ORIGINAL scripture point of view.



> Deuteronomy 4:
> 
> *1. "Now, O Israel, listen to the statutes and the judgments which I am teaching you to perform,
> so that you may live and go in and Take Possession of the Land which the LORD, the God of your fathers, is giving you.
> 
> 2. "You shall NOT add to the word which I am commanding you, nor take away from it,
> that you may keep the commandments of the LORD your God which I command you.*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism was not founded until the 1800s.

Jesus lived 1800 years before that.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZION is not Zionism.
> 
> ZION is not Zionist.
> 
> Zion is just a synonym for Jerusalem.
> 
> And Jesus did that already , fulfill the prophecy you address, which was not Jesus prophecy,  when He entered Jerusalem on a donkey and was crucified and arose from the dead to save mankind from sin.
> 
> What was written of in The Old Testament about Zion already happened.
> 
> Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, we've shown you hundreds of instances where the word Zion is mentioned, even Jesus himself says he will reappear from Zion to save the Children of Israel.  Get lost DUMBASS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "ISM's" back then, you illiterate, uneducated, ignorant lunatic.
> 
> Jesus clearly showed a love for Zion. So did God.  Love for Zion = Zionism. Every time the word Zion appears in the Bible, its a PLACE, whether it be Jerusalem, the mountain, Judeah, they are all synonymous with the land of Israel.
> 
> And that's why most Americans believe both Jesus and the Bible are Zionist.
> 
> Period end of story. You can blabber the same idiotic crap a million more times it won't change a thing.
> 
> Quote of the year by Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Kondor3 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor l'il sherrithing still hasn't grasped the fact that NOBODY on here takes its shit-flinging seriously.  NOT even the sunnitroll or the phocid redux:  the sherriKKKins' posts simply are *useful* for their own agendas...... The fact is, laughing at the bizarre bigotry of the filthy sherriliar is probably one of the biggest draws for USMB.   I suspect there are hundreds of lurkers reading her spewage and not replying because they're laughing too hard......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that most of the pro-Palestinian crowd around here cringe and flinch every time he/she-it opens her mouth...
> 
> Maybe she's a Mossad agent, intentionally making the pro-Palestinian side look even worse than they are?
Click to expand...


Only if it's a 'special' (short-bus special!) program in Mossad to 'hire the handicapped':  the l'il sherriKKKins habitually shows up for a gunfight bearing not even a nail-clipper........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.

AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.

lol


----------



## MHunterB

"Now, you have a choice, end your disbelief in Jesus, establish a personal relationship with Him, or stand condemned and burn in hell for eternity. 

Your choice, shall it be Heaven or is it hell?"

One wonders if the sherrithing starts in on this right after "Hello"......  Or perhaps it's the sherriKKKins' idea of 'pillow talk'???


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What's the confusion?
> 
> There is a new covenant in The New Testament of The Christian Bible.
> 
> Out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> It's not as if there is nothing of value in The OT, there definitely is, but the covenant that today saves is the one set forth in The New Testament. And Jesus is fulfillment of OT promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problems at all.  Let's remember this is your interpretation, a fucking IslamoNazi worshipping lunatic who compared Jesus to Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: "In with the old, out with the new". Or something like that. I'm a little confused at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for correcting my slogan, Cupcake. I'm glad you remembered it. 
So!

"In with the new, out with the old".
~~INRI


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol



Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How Christian is Zionism?by*Glen H. Stassen,*Leslie C. Allen*|*July-August 2003

God's Covenant with Abraham

Most Zionists claim that God's eternal covenant with Abraham and his descendants (Genesis 12, 15) means that Israel must have undivided political sovereignty over all the land mentioned there, which stretches from the Nile in Egypt to the Euphrates in what is now Iraq.
Their claim is biblically erroneous. God's covenant and promise of the land in Genesis is given to Abraham and his descendants, not only to Israel. Abraham is "the father of many nations," not only one nation (Genesis 17:3-6); Abraham's descendants are Jews, Arabs, and Christians. The mother of Abraham's son, Ishmael, was Hagar the Egyptian. Hagar produced descendants with Abraham and received a covenant promise: "I will so increase your descendants that they will be too numerous to count" (Genesis 16:1-15). Those descendants were Arabs, settling in Arab territory (Genesis 25:13-18). Furthermore, Paul writes that Abraham's descendants include Gentile and Jewish Christians: "all who believe"&#8212;both Gentiles who "have not been circumcised" and "the circumcised" (Romans 4:11-12).

The prophets of Israel announce again and again that if Israel does not repent and do justice, it will be driven into exile. True and effective support for Israel is to join the call of the prophets for repentance, justice, and peacemaking. That is what will make life more secure for the people of Israel and Palestine. As the prophet Jeremiah wrote, "If you really change your ways and your actions and deal with each other justly, if you do not oppress the alien, the fatherless, or the widow and do not shed innocent blood in this place...then I will let you live in this place, in the land I gave your ancestors for ever and ever."

How Christian is Zionism? - Glen H. Stassen | Sojourners Magazine - July-August 2003


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.

BUT you cant. 

Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.

Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?






Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John Hagee's Israel Heresy!

"I really get sick every time I hear preachers such as John Hagee and Jerry Falwell demonize the Arab people, while glorifying the Jews.*This is wrong. The Word of God teaches no such heresy. Deuteronomy 9:6 states, "Understand therefore, that the LORD thy God giveth thee not this good land to possess it for thy righteousness; for*thou art a stiffnecked people."*The Jews today are as stiffnecked with pride as they were 4,000 years ago.  The present nation of Israel was secured through tyranny, driving out the Arabs at gun-point, and not by the hand of God.*Ezekiel 37:21-23 tell us that the Lord will regather Israel*when He returns*to reign as King*after*the Tribulation Period.*Just as Abraham and Sara decided to take matters into their own hands (i.e., Hagar and Ishmael) instead of waiting for God's promise--so have elite Jews today decided to control their own affairs without God."

"Sadly, most Jews are hellbound without Christ, following demonic Judaism and the Kaballah instead of the Word of God.   No unsaved Jew will ever see the*Promised Land*(2nd Thessalonians 1:8 applies to Jews too).  God is NO respecter of persons (Acts 10:34).  Zionism is a false doctrine.*What is*Zionism?*Basically, it is the teaching that Israel should be treated more special than everyone else.*Romans 2:11 clearly states that God is NO respecter of persons, and neither should we be.  John Hagee is a stooge for wealthy Jews, who keep him rich."

John Hagee's Israel Heresy


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol



Doesn't matter, nothing compares to you statement that Hamas is like Jesus  !

What a joke you are !


----------



## Roudy

Zionism is a movement based on God's promise to Abraham and the story of Exodus.  Which makes it over 3000 years old.  

True Story.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol


It's not slandering if it's true, is it?  And it's true.  

On the other hand, What Jihad Sherri said... "Hamas resembling Jesus'?  Now that's blasphemy, slander, and should be an insult to every Christian who loves Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Here moron, how about these for starters.

Psalm 132:13 

For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:

Isaiah 60:14 ESV 

The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.

Psalm 87:2 ESV 

The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.

Isaiah 51:3 ESV 

For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.

Isaiah 35:10 ESV 

And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Isaiah 51:16 ESV 

And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, &#8216;You are my people.&#8217;&#8221;

Psalm 48:11 
Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!

Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes

Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!

Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.

Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.

Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes

Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.

Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes

And of Zion it shall be said, &#8220;This one and that one were born in her&#8221;; for the Most High himself will establish her.

Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes

And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, &#8220;The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;

Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes

As it is written, &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;

Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes

For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.

Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes

By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.

Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes

By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, &#8220;Sing us one of the songs of Zion!&#8221; How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!

Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes

Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.

Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes

But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.

Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!

Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes

The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, &#8220;Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us.&#8221; He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, &#8220;As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.&#8221;

Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes

&#8220;Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8216;Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.&#8217;&#8221;

Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes

&#8220;And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,&#8221; declares the Lord.

Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The voice of your watchmen&#8212;they lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.

Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes

How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, &#8220;Your God reigns.&#8221;

Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes

But Zion said, &#8220;The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.&#8221;

Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, &#8220;Behold your God!&#8221;

Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: &#8220;Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?&#8221;

Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!

Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.

Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.

Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,

Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.

Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes

Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8220;Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.&#8221;

Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes

And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes

Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!

Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes

It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.

Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes

But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.

Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,

Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.

Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah

Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes

Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes

&#8220;Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.

Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes

Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!

Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes

For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.

Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes

It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: &#8220;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths.&#8221; For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.

Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes

A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.

Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes

But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,

John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes

&#8220;Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!&#8221;

Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes

On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: &#8220;Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.

Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes

&#8220;Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!

Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes

I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.&#8221;

Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes

And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.

Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes

For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: &#8216;Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.&#8217;&#8221;

Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes

Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.

Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes

O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah

1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes

The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, &#8220;Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander.&#8221; And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.

1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes

For it stands in Scripture: &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;

Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes

Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes

Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.&#8217;&#8221;

Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes

The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.

Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes

For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: &#8216;It is Zion, for whom no one cares!&#8217;

Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, &#8220;If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned.&#8221; Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, &#8220;I tremble with fear.&#8221; But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,

Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.

Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes

So the angel who talked with me said to me, &#8216;Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.

Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes

&#8220;So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.

Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;

Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes

They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, &#8216;Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.&#8217;

Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: &#8216;How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.&#8217;&#8221;

2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.

1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes

The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.

2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.

2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes

This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: &#8220;She despises you, she scorns you&#8212; the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you&#8212; the daughter of Jerusalem.

1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.

2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes

As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.

2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes

And it was told King David, &#8220;The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God.&#8221; So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.

2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.

John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes

&#8220;For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.

Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes

For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.

Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes

&#8220;Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.&#8221;

1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes

David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.

1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.

2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.

2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you off&#8221;&#8212;thinking, &#8220;David cannot come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, &#8220;Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack &#8216;the lame and the blind,&#8217; who are hated by David's soul.&#8221; Therefore it is said, &#8220;The blind and the lame shall not come into the house.&#8221; And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.

Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes

Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.

Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes

A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes

Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.

Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes

The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.

Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes

Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, &#8216;My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,&#8217;

Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes

The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.

Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes

These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,

1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes

Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.

Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes

When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.

Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes

The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, &#8220;Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!&#8221;

Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes

But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.

Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes

Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.&#8221;

Helpful Not Helpful
Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes

I said in my heart, &#8220;Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself.&#8221; But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, &#8220;It is mad,&#8221; and of pleasure, &#8220;What use is it?&#8221; I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with wine&#8212;my heart still guiding me with wisdom&#8212;and how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, &#8216;You are my people.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, &#8220;This one and that one were born in her&#8221;; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, &#8220;The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, &#8220;Sing us one of the songs of Zion!&#8221; How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, &#8220;Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us.&#8221; He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, &#8220;As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8216;Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,&#8221; declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmen&#8212;they lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, &#8220;Your God reigns.&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, &#8220;The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, &#8220;Behold your God!&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: &#8220;Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?&#8221;
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8220;Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: &#8220;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths.&#8221; For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!&#8221;
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: &#8220;Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.&#8221;
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: &#8216;Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, &#8220;Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander.&#8221; And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: &#8216;It is Zion, for whom no one cares!&#8217;
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, &#8220;If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned.&#8221; Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, &#8220;I tremble with fear.&#8221; But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, &#8216;Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, &#8216;Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.&#8217;
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: &#8216;How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: &#8220;She despises you, she scorns you&#8212; the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you&#8212; the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, &#8220;The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God.&#8221; So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> &#8220;Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.&#8221;
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you off&#8221;&#8212;thinking, &#8220;David cannot come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, &#8220;Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack &#8216;the lame and the blind,&#8217; who are hated by David's soul.&#8221; Therefore it is said, &#8220;The blind and the lame shall not come into the house.&#8221; And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, &#8216;My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,&#8217;
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, &#8220;Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!&#8221;
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.&#8221;
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, &#8220;Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself.&#8221; But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, &#8220;It is mad,&#8221; and of pleasure, &#8220;What use is it?&#8221; I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with wine&#8212;my heart still guiding me with wisdom&#8212;and how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri: "Bible never mentions Zion"

And, quote of the year: "Hamas resembles Jesus"


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Excellent Roudy.  

Sherri is slinking away with her tail between her legs (like a true Satan)!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jihad Sherri: "Bible never mentions Zion"
> 
> And, quote of the year: "Hamas resembles Jesus"
Click to expand...


[Shariah Sherri mode on]

But, but, but, it doesn't say "Zionism" 

[Shariah Sherri mode off]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies are lies, Christians believe in Jesus and The Bible is the story of God's plan to reconcile mankind with God through Jesus.

Zionism is Idolatry .

And my statement about Hamas was they resemble Jesus more than Zionists do.

And it is true.

They do not slander Jesus as Zionists like you do, for example. 

We all are created by God in His image and we are all human beings who God sent His son to earth in human form to save.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's not slandering if it's true, is it?  And it's true.
> 
> On the other hand, What Jihad Sherri said... "Hamas resembling Jesus'?  Now that's blasphemy, slander, and should be an insult to every Christian who loves Jesus.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Focus on the topic, the thread title is slander against Jesus in the lie  that states even Jesus is a Zionist.

Jesus is the Son  of God.

Zionists are those who choose to burn to death children with white phosphorous, as they continue to deny Christ.

ZIONISTS choose military conquests over Jesus.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, nothing compares to you statement that Hamas is like Jesus  !
> 
> What a joke you are !
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

You are sick Sherri, and the thing is everyone realizes it but you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3

King James Version (KJV)

There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:

The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.

Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.

Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?

Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.

The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus answered and said unto him, How can these things be?

Jesus answered and said unto him, Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things?

Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness.

If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?

And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of man be lifted up:

That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway





Sweet_Caroline said:


> You are sick Sherri, and the thing is everyone realizes it but you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christian Zionism is based upon faulty reading of Scriptures, an interpretation of Scriptures absent from Christianity for its first 1800 years.


"Jewish eschatology looked for the establishment of the house of David in Jerusalem over an independent state. In the Old Testament, the concept of the land plays a prominent role. But the New Testament mostly tells a different story. By persistent appeal to Psalm 110:1, the New Testament claims that the rule of the risen, ascended Messiah is for now established in heaven rather than on earth. This emphasis and a focus on redeeming the Gentiles moved the early church away from a land-related agenda. The New Testament tends to reinterpret the land as the whole earth or as heaven."

"The Plymouth Brethren, a group that began in mid-19th-century England, proposed a novel understanding of the "rapture" in 1 Thessalonians 4:17. There Paul regards the Second Coming as a time when Jesus, coming back to earth through the air, was to encounter Christians, both living and resurrected, who would be caught up to meet him. In the Brethren's new understanding, the purpose of this meeting was to take the church up to heaven, rather than seeing here the welcome given by a church that escorted its lord back to earth, as in the wedding parable in Matthew 25:6. Only if Jesus returns to earth, the Brethren believed, can he reign in Jerusalem, the very place where he was rejected."


How Christian is Zionism? - Glen H. Stassen | Sojourners Magazine - July-August 2003


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You can go to article below and there is a link to this full article that can be downloaded.

The fact is The New Testament says nothing about the land of Palestine.

The Gospel of the Kingdom is about worshipping God in spirit and truth.

No physical Temple is needed anymore, so God destroyed it  in 70 AD.

Some men's desire to build a new temple reminds me of the story of The Tower of Babel.

It's the story of men glorifying themselves and not God.


The Land in the New Testament, by David Devenish

What does the New Testament teach about the land of Israel? Answer: absolutely nothing. There are no references to the importance of the land or of Jerusalem as a &#8216;holy city&#8217;. Some would say that this is simply an argument from silence and that there are sufficient promises in the Old Testament to establish the land as belonging to the Jewish people without the need for New Testament confirmation. However, not only is there silence about the land but the whole tenor of the New Testament message and revelation of God&#8217;s saving purpose amongst His people points in a different direction.

To a Samaritan, despised by the Jews, Jesus makes special places of worship (including Jerusalem) a redundant concept (John 4:21). When marveling at the faith of a Gentile centurion, Jesus applied to the gathering in of Gentile peoples from all over the world the Old Testament promises of the bringing of God&#8217;s people from the east and west into the promised blessings alongside Abraham, Isaac and Jacob (Matt. 8:11).

Christian Zionism, Bible, Scriptures, Old Testament, New Testament


----------



## Bloodrock44

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri: "Bible never mentions Zion"
> 
> And, quote of the year: "Hamas resembles Jesus"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [Shariah Sherri mode on]
> 
> But, but, but, it doesn't say "Zionism"
> 
> [Shariah Sherri mode off]
Click to expand...


And you can count on Satanic Sherri for another 20 consecutive hours of posting her spam and off topic bullshit. And she says she has a life off the boards.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jihad Sherri: "Bible never mentions Zion"
> 
> And, quote of the year: "Hamas resembles Jesus"
Click to expand...


But...but... the Bible never mentions Zion.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Roudy said:


> Zionism is a movement based on God's promise to Abraham and the story of Exodus.  Which makes it over 3000 years old.
> 
> True Story.



You mean made up story.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


Yep. Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Jesus is a Zionist.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


But...but...but...Satanic Sherri says Jesus is a Palestinian.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...but...but...Satanic Sherri says Jesus is a Palestinian.
Click to expand...


And Satanic Sherri or it most likely was Hezbo Sherri said Jesus was Hamas.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The fact the word Zion appears in The Bible does not make Jesus a Zionist.

WHAT MORONS Zionists are.

IF I apply their logic, I would conclude Jesus was Satan because that word appears in The Bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Lord Jesus is what all Old Testament Scriptures point to. 

The choice for Zionists is this, continue in their disbelief of Jesus or stand condemned. 


Romans 10

King James Version (KJV)

Brethren, my heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is, that they might be saved.

For I bear them record that they have a zeal of God, but not according to knowledge.

For they being ignorant of God's righteousness, and going about to establish their own righteousness, have not submitted themselves unto the righteousness of God.

For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to every one that believeth.

Romans 10 - Brothers and sisters, my heart?s - Bible Gateway


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact the word Zion appears in The Bible does not make Jesus a Zionist.
> 
> WHAT MORONS Zionists are.
> 
> IF I apply their logic, I would conclude Jesus was Satan because that word appears in The Bible.



How do you know for sure that Jesus WASN'T the son of Satan? You read that in a book somewhere?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...but...Satanic Sherri says Jesus is a Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Satanic Sherri or it most likely was Hezbo Sherri said Jesus was Hamas.
Click to expand...


Inorite?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...but...Satanic Sherri says Jesus is a Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Satanic Sherri or it most likely was Hezbo Sherri said Jesus was Hamas.
Click to expand...


3rd shift Satanic Sherri said that.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


This won't be enough proof for the imp of Satan


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...but...Satanic Sherri says Jesus is a Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Satanic Sherri or it most likely was Hezbo Sherri said Jesus was Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3rd shift Satanic Sherri said that.
Click to expand...


Ah ok.  Must be very upsetting to have such a multiple personality disorder!  I am sure the forum would appreciate the two other shifts making an account of their own.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Acts 10

King James Version (KJV)

There was a certain man in Caesarea called Cornelius, a centurion of the band called the Italian band,

A devout man, and one that feared God with all his house, which gave much alms to the people, and prayed to God alway.

He saw in a vision evidently about the ninth hour of the day an angel of God coming in to him, and saying unto him, Cornelius.

And when he looked on him, he was afraid, and said, What is it, Lord? And he said unto him, Thy prayers and thine alms are come up for a memorial before God.

And now send men to Joppa, and call for one Simon, whose surname is Peter:

He lodgeth with one Simon a tanner, whose house is by the sea side: he shall tell thee what thou oughtest to do.

And when the angel which spake unto Cornelius was departed, he called two of his household servants, and a devout soldier of them that waited on him continually;

And when he had declared all these things unto them, he sent them to Joppa.

On the morrow, as they went on their journey, and drew nigh unto the city, Peter went up upon the housetop to pray about the sixth hour:

And he became very hungry, and would have eaten: but while they made ready, he fell into a trance,

And saw heaven opened, and a certain vessel descending upon him, as it had been a great sheet knit at the four corners, and let down to the earth:

Wherein were all manner of fourfooted beasts of the earth, and wild beasts, and creeping things, and fowls of the air.

And there came a voice to him, Rise, Peter; kill, and eat.

But Peter said, Not so, Lord; for I have never eaten any thing that is common or unclean.

And the voice spake unto him again the second time, What God hath cleansed, that call not thou common.

This was done thrice: and the vessel was received up again into heaven.

Now while Peter doubted in himself what this vision which he had seen should mean, behold, the men which were sent from Cornelius had made enquiry for Simon's house, and stood before the gate,

And called, and asked whether Simon, which was surnamed Peter, were lodged there.

While Peter thought on the vision, the Spirit said unto him, Behold, three men seek thee.

Arise therefore, and get thee down, and go with them, doubting nothing: for I have sent them.

Then Peter went down to the men which were sent unto him from Cornelius; and said, Behold, I am he whom ye seek: what is the cause wherefore ye are come?

And they said, Cornelius the centurion, a just man, and one that feareth God, and of good report among all the nation of the Jews, was warned from God by an holy angel to send for thee into his house, and to hear words of thee.

Then called he them in, and lodged them. And on the morrow Peter went away with them, and certain brethren from Joppa accompanied him.

And the morrow after they entered into Caesarea. And Cornelius waited for them, and he had called together his kinsmen and near friends.

And as Peter was coming in, Cornelius met him, and fell down at his feet, and worshipped him.

But Peter took him up, saying, Stand up; I myself also am a man.

And as he talked with him, he went in, and found many that were come together.

And he said unto them, Ye know how that it is an unlawful thing for a man that is a Jew to keep company, or come unto one of another nation; but God hath shewed me that I should not call any man common or unclean.

Therefore came I unto you without gainsaying, as soon as I was sent for: I ask therefore for what intent ye have sent for me?

And Cornelius said, Four days ago I was fasting until this hour; and at the ninth hour I prayed in my house, and, behold, a man stood before me in bright clothing,

And said, Cornelius, thy prayer is heard, and thine alms are had in remembrance in the sight of God.

Send therefore to Joppa, and call hither Simon, whose surname is Peter; he is lodged in the house of one Simon a tanner by the sea side: who, when he cometh, shall speak unto thee.

Immediately therefore I sent to thee; and thou hast well done that thou art come. Now therefore are we all here present before God, to hear all things that are commanded thee of God.

Then Peter opened his mouth, and said, Of a truth I perceive that God is no respecter of persons:

But in every nation he that feareth him, and worketh righteousness, is accepted with him.

The word which God sent unto the children of Israel, preaching peace by Jesus Christ: (he is Lord of all

That word, I say, ye know, which was published throughout all Judaea, and began from Galilee, after the baptism which John preached;

How God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Ghost and with power: who went about doing good, and healing all that were oppressed of the devil; for God was with him.

And we are witnesses of all things which he did both in the land of the Jews, and in Jerusalem; whom they slew and hanged on a tree:

Him God raised up the third day, and shewed him openly;

Not to all the people, but unto witnesses chosen before God, even to us, who did eat and drink with him after he rose from the dead.

And he commanded us to preach unto the people, and to testify that it is he which was ordained of God to be the Judge of quick and dead.

To him give all the prophets witness, that through his name whosoever believeth in him shall receive remission of sins.

While Peter yet spake these words, the Holy Ghost fell on all them which heard the word.

And they of the circumcision which believed were astonished, as many as came with Peter, because that on the Gentiles also was poured out the gift of the Holy Ghost.

For they heard them speak with tongues, and magnify God. Then answered Peter,

Can any man forbid water, that these should not be baptized, which have received the Holy Ghost as well as we?

And he commanded them to be baptized in the name of the Lord. Then prayed they him to tarry certain days.

Acts 10 - Cornelius Calls for Peter - At Caesarea - Bible Gateway


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


Nothing like scripture to prove an imp of Satan wrong.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus was a Jew, so maybe he was one of those self-hating Jews? Is that why he started his own cult?


----------



## Bloodrock44

If John Hagee says Jesus is a Zionist...I believe him.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, by  my personal relationship with Jesus Christmas I am saved.

Read Jesus words.




Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3

King James Version (KJV)

There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:

The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.

Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.

Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?

Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.

The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus answered and said unto him, How can these things be?

Jesus answered and said unto him, Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things?

Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness.

If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?

And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of man be lifted up:

That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

After these things came Jesus and his disciples into the land of Judaea; and there he tarried with them, and baptized.


John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway


----------



## Bloodrock44

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing like scripture to prove an imp of Satan wrong.
Click to expand...


And hounds of hell too


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


More than enough proof. Thanks


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, Joseph and Mary? Are you fucking insane? Only about 2000 post proving Jesus was a Zionist and another couple hundred proving you're a liar and an imp of Satan, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
Click to expand...


All Israel will be saved and the deliverer will come from Zion. Enough said.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was Satan.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And this is what happens to folks who deny Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Rat in the Hat said:


> And this is what happens to folks who deny Jesus is a Zionist.



That's it? A little fender bender? Geez, your god's a weenie.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Satan.
Click to expand...


Jesus wasn't Satan, everyone knows that. He was the SON of Satan.


----------



## MJB12741

Right on.  Goes to prove Jesus loved even the mentally ill.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, by  my personal relationship with Jesus Christmas I am saved.
> 
> Read Jesus words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Unfortunately for you,  nowhere is it written in The Bible Salvation comes through belief in John Hagee.





Bloodrock44 said:


> If John Hagee says Jesus is a Zionist...I believe him.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in Jesus.

Salvation comes from belief in Jesus, not belief in John Hagee.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is the Rat distorting the words of others.

What else can be expected from an unhuman Rat?




Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Rat in the Hat said:


> And this is what happens to folks who deny Jesus is a Zionist.



Iranian no doubt.


----------



## GISMYS

JESUS was born a Jew, He lived a Jew, He died a Jew, and He was resurrected a Jew. He is alive and Jewish now, and forevermore the same. PTL.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan proves nothing by His quotes of Scripture.

We have heard this story before, when you tempted Jesus in the wilderness,  Satan. 

Jesus is the Son of God, not a Zionist.

And not one of your Scriptures supports your slanderous claim that Jesus was a Zionist.




Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, you would show me where it is written in The Bible that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> BUT you cant.
> 
> Now, you have a choice , continue in disbelief of Jesus as the Son of God or stand condemned.
> 
> Your choice, shall it be Heaven or shall it be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing like scripture to prove an imp of Satan wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri: "Bible never mentions Zion"
> 
> And, quote of the year: "Hamas resembles Jesus"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Shariah Sherri mode on]
> 
> But, but, but, it doesn't say "Zionism"
> 
> [Shariah Sherri mode off]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can count on Satanic Sherri for another 20 consecutive hours of posting her spam and off topic bullshit. And she says she has a life off the boards.
Click to expand...

That's the part where they allow him or her to take a lunch break and go to the toilet to eat some poop.  They are planning on designing a tube going straight from the toilet to her, so she doesn't have to go to the toilet to eat. All four Sherri's put in a request for this tube to be installed.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact the word Zion appears in The Bible does not make Jesus a Zionist.
> 
> WHAT MORONS Zionists are.
> 
> IF I apply their logic, I would conclude Jesus was Satan because that word appears in The Bible.


Actually the fact that the word Zion appears so many times, and in the context it appears, makes Jesus 150% Zionist. No other logical interpretation!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Exposing the truth about John Hagee

An adulterer exposed.


"On Sunday May 11th, 1975 on Mother's Day, after Hagee earlier left his first wife and church he began another church which he called "Castle Hills Assembly" (later called*Castle Hills). *Assembly was dropped from the name because he was kicked out as a minister with the Assembly of God organization for his admitted adultery. His present church,*Cornerstone Church*was started with 15 people and dedicated in 1987. It is only 7.3 miles down the same road from his first Trinity Church. *Dr. W. A. Criswell, of the First Baptist Church in Dallas, Texas anointed him and passed on whatever ordinations he had to pass to him. Hagee is claimed to have preached his first sermon in 1958 at the age of 18 in Houston, Texas. "


*Pastor John Hagee Modern Antichrist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nowhere is it written Jesus is a Zionist.

Those words are reserved for Jesus slanderers like you. 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the word Zion appears in The Bible does not make Jesus a Zionist.
> 
> WHAT MORONS Zionists are.
> 
> IF I apply their logic, I would conclude Jesus was Satan because that word appears in The Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the fact that the word Zion appears so many times, and in the context it appears, makes Jesus 150% Zionist. No other logical interpretation!
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

Beware!!! Those that attack a man of god pay a very high price,read about those that bad mouthed moses!!!


----------



## MJB12741

Well lets see now.  Who are we to believe?  Notable Christian theolologians who have proven that the Jewish Jesus lived & died a Zionist, or Sherri, a noteable Jew hating terrorist supporter who claims he wasn't.  Boy that's a tough one, huh?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan proves nothing by His quotes of Scripture.
> 
> We have heard this story before, when you tempted Jesus in the wilderness,  Satan.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, not a Zionist.
> 
> And not one of your Scriptures supports your slanderous claim that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like scripture to prove an imp of Satan wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John Charles Hagee denies Jesus is the Christ Messieh

Quote:

"I'm delighted to present my latest book, In Defense Of Israel. This book will expose the sins of the fathers and the vicious abuse of the Jewish people. In Defense Of Israel will shake Christian Theology. It scripturally proves that the Jewish people as a whole did not reject Jesus as Messiah. It will also prove that Jesus did not come to earth to be the Messiah. It will prove that there was a Calvary Conspiracy between Rome, the High Priest and Herod to execute Jesus as an insurrectionist too dangerous to live. Since Jesus refused by word and deed to claim to be the Messiah, how can the Jews be blamed for rejecting what was never offered? Read it in this shocking expose, In Defense of Israel."

Pastor John Hagee Modern Antichrist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What notable theologians?

Are you speaking of the adulterer John Hagee who denies Jesus as Messiah?






MJB12741 said:


> Well lets see now.  Who are we to believe?  Notable Christian theolologians who have proven that the Jewish Jesus lived & died a Zionist, or Sherri, a noteable Jew hating terrorist supporter who claims he wasn't.  Boy that's a tough one, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan proves nothing by His quotes of Scripture.
> 
> We have heard this story before, when you tempted Jesus in the wilderness,  Satan.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God, not a Zionist.
> 
> And not one of your Scriptures supports your slanderous claim that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like scripture to prove an imp of Satan wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

From one side of the mouth the Jihadi snake Sherri whimpers "Jesus wasn't a Zionist". And then from the other it moans "Jesus resembles Hamas".  Ha ha ha.  What an abomination.  You're no Christian, just a Mooooslem posing as one.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

GISMYS said:


> Beware!!! Those that attack a man of god pay a very high price,read about those that bad mouthed moses!!!



Do you know that Sherri mentioned earlier in this thread a couple of days ago that Jesus resembles Hamas.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere is it written Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> Those words are reserved for Jesus slanderers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the word Zion appears in The Bible does not make Jesus a Zionist.
> 
> WHAT MORONS Zionists are.
> 
> IF I apply their logic, I would conclude Jesus was Satan because that word appears in The Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the fact that the word Zion appears so many times, and in the context it appears, makes Jesus 150% Zionist. No other logical interpretation!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What words, dipshit?  I quoted verses in the Bible showing eternal love for Zion. 

That makes the the OT, NT and Jesus all Zionist. 

It is what it is. Your whining won't change a thing.


----------



## GISMYS

Beware!!! THINK BEFORE YOU DARE SPEAK AGAINST A MAN OF GOD!!!Those that attack a man of God pay a very high price,read about those that spoke against Moses!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Speaking of theologians who spoke against Zionism, one I just came across was Dr. John R. Rice.

He was an evangelical Christian and Fundamentalist, but he saw Zionism for the Idolatry it was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

WHERE Is it written Jesus was a Zionist, Satan?







Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere is it written Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> Those words are reserved for Jesus slanderers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the fact that the word Zion appears so many times, and in the context it appears, makes Jesus 150% Zionist. No other logical interpretation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What words, dipshit?  I quoted verses in the Bible showing eternal love for Zion.
> 
> That makes the the OT, NT and Jesus all Zionist.
> 
> It is what it is. Your whining won't change a thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Sweet_Caroline said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware!!! Those that attack a man of god pay a very high price,read about those that bad mouthed moses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Sherri mentioned earlier in this thread a couple of days ago that Jesus resembles Hamas.
Click to expand...


No.. Hamas was created as a foil against the PLO.. and they were recruited from the meanest and poorest refugee camps.

The Palestinian Muslims and Christians did their dead level best to dissuade them .. and failed.

Sometimes.. one just has to fact the harsh reality to move forward.

Jan 24, 2009 - "Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel's creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades.

How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Real believers in Jesus expose lies of those who have expressed a disbelief in Jesus, no matter what they may call themselves.

John Hagee denies Jesus as Messiah. 




GISMYS said:


> Beware!!! THINK BEFORE YOU DARE SPEAK AGAINST A MAN OF GOD!!!Those that attack a man of God pay a very high price,read about those that spoke against Moses!!!


----------



## Roudy

You don't have to be notable or a theologian to interpret these verses as anything but Zionist. Jesus was 150% a Zionist!  It is what it is: 

Psalm 132:13 

For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:

Isaiah 60:14 ESV 

The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.

Psalm 87:2 ESV 

The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.

Isaiah 51:3 ESV 

For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.

Isaiah 35:10 ESV 

And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Isaiah 51:16 ESV 

And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, &#8216;You are my people.&#8217;&#8221;

Psalm 48:11 
Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!

Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes

Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!

Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.

Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.

Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes

Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes

Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.

Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes

And of Zion it shall be said, &#8220;This one and that one were born in her&#8221;; for the Most High himself will establish her.

Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes

And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, &#8220;The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob&#8221;;

Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes

As it is written, &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;

Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes

For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.

Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes

By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.

Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes

By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, &#8220;Sing us one of the songs of Zion!&#8221; How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!

Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes

Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.

Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes

But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.

Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!

Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes

The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, &#8220;Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us.&#8221; He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, &#8220;As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.&#8221;

Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes

&#8220;Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8216;Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.&#8217;&#8221;

Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes

&#8220;And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,&#8221; declares the Lord.

Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The voice of your watchmen&#8212;they lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.

Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes

How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, &#8220;Your God reigns.&#8221;

Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes

But Zion said, &#8220;The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.&#8221;

Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, &#8220;Behold your God!&#8221;

Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: &#8220;Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?&#8221;

Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!

Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.

Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.

Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,

Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes

Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.

Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes

Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, &#8220;Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.&#8221;

Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes

And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes

Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!

Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes

It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.

Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes

But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.

Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,

Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.

Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes

Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah

Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes

Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes

&#8220;Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.

Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes

Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!

Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes

For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.

Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes

It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: &#8220;Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths.&#8221; For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.

Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes

A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.

Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes

But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,

John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes

&#8220;Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!&#8221;

Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes

On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: &#8220;Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.

Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes

&#8220;Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!

Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes

I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.&#8221;

Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes

And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.

Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes

For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: &#8216;Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.&#8217;&#8221;

Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes

Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.

Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes

O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah

1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes

The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, &#8220;Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander.&#8221; And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.

1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes

For it stands in Scripture: &#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.&#8221;

Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes

Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes

Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.&#8217;&#8221;

Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes

The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.

Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes

For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: &#8216;It is Zion, for whom no one cares!&#8217;

Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, &#8220;If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned.&#8221; Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, &#8220;I tremble with fear.&#8221; But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,

Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.

Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes

So the angel who talked with me said to me, &#8216;Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.

Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes

&#8220;So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.

Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;

Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes

They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, &#8216;Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.&#8217;

Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: &#8216;How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.&#8217;&#8221;

2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.

1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes

The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.

2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes

For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.

2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes

This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: &#8220;She despises you, she scorns you&#8212; the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you&#8212; the daughter of Jerusalem.

1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.

2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes

As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.

2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes

And it was told King David, &#8220;The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God.&#8221; So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.

2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes

Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.

John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes

&#8220;For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.

Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes

For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.

Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes

&#8220;Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.&#8221;

1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes

David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.

1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.

2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.

2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes

And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, &#8220;You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you off&#8221;&#8212;thinking, &#8220;David cannot come in here.&#8221; Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, &#8220;Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack &#8216;the lame and the blind,&#8217; who are hated by David's soul.&#8221; Therefore it is said, &#8220;The blind and the lame shall not come into the house.&#8221; And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.

Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes

Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.

Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes

A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes

Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.

Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes

The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.

Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes

Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, &#8216;My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,&#8217;

Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes

The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.

Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes

These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,

1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes

Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.

Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes

When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.

Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes

The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, &#8220;Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!&#8221;

Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes

But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.

Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes

Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.&#8221;

Helpful Not Helpful
Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes

I said in my heart, &#8220;Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself.&#8221; But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, &#8220;It is mad,&#8221; and of pleasure, &#8220;What use is it?&#8221; I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with wine&#8212;my heart still guiding me with wisdom&#8212;and how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You distort my words and you have it backwards.

WHY do Zionists not get it, that man was created in the image of God, God was not created in the image of man?



Sweet_Caroline said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware!!! Those that attack a man of god pay a very high price,read about those that bad mouthed moses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Sherri mentioned earlier in this thread a couple of days ago that Jesus resembles Hamas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware!!! Those that attack a man of god pay a very high price,read about those that bad mouthed moses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Sherri mentioned earlier in this thread a couple of days ago that Jesus resembles Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. Hamas was created as a foil against the PLO.. and they were recruited from the meanest and poorest refugee camps.
> 
> The Palestinian Muslims and Christians did their dead level best to dissuade them .. and failed.
> 
> Sometimes.. one just has to fact the harsh reality to move forward.
> 
> Jan 24, 2009 - "Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel's creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades.
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ.com
Click to expand...

Yawn, at one point the US supported Al Queda to thwart the Russian invasion of Afghanistan. So what?  You are very ignorant.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> You don't have to be notable or a theologian to interpret these verses as anything but Zionist. Jesus was 150% a Zionist!  It is what it is:
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.



[Eva Braun Sherri mode on]

But none of those quotes say Zionist.

[Eva Braun Sherri mode off]


----------



## GISMYS

THOSE TRYING TO ATTACK GOD AND TINY ISRAEL IS NOTHING NEW,OVER 2000 YEARS AGO=PSALM 83==O GOD, Your enemies make an uproar,
And those who hate You have exalted themselves.

3 They make shrewd plans against Your people,
And conspire together against Your treasured ones.

4 They have said, Come, and let us wipe them out as a nation,
That the name of Israel be remembered no more.

5 For they have conspired together with one mind.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You distort my words and you have it backwards.
> 
> WHY do Zionists not get it, that man was created in the image of God, God was not created in the image of man?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware!!! Those that attack a man of god pay a very high price,read about those that bad mouthed moses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Sherri mentioned earlier in this thread a couple of days ago that Jesus resembles Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

All men are created in the image of God according to the Bible, moron. 

And you compared the "Son of God" to a bunch of terrorist animals called Hamas. 

It must suck to be you, constantly having to eat your own words. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

GISMYS said:


> THOSE TRYING TO ATTACK GOD AND TINY ISRAEL IS NOTHING NEW,OVER 2000 YEARS AGO=PSALM 83==O GOD, Your enemies make an uproar,
> And those who hate You have exalted themselves.
> 
> 3 They make shrewd plans against Your people,
> And conspire together against Your treasured ones.
> 
> 4 They have said, Come, and let us wipe them out as a nation,
> That the name of Israel be remembered no more.
> 
> 5 For they have conspired together with one mind.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, by  my personal relationship with Jesus Christmas I am saved.
> 
> Read Jesus words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who is Jesus Christmas? Are you drinking this early?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be notable or a theologian to interpret these verses as anything but Zionist. Jesus was 150% a Zionist!  It is what it is:
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Eva Braun Sherri mode on]
> 
> But none of those quotes say Zionist.
> 
> [Eva Braun Sherri mode off]
Click to expand...


Remember, Jesus resembles Hamas. Had to be one of the Iranian Sherri's.


----------



## Shaarona

What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Shaarona said:


> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?



So Eva Braun Sherri can spam her "proof", but anyone else should be moderated??

Nice double standard you have going there.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Satanic Sherri, who da fuck is Jesus Christmas? Posting 20 hours a day, 7 days a week will do that to ya.


----------



## Shaarona

Rat in the Hat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Eva Braun Sherri can spam her "proof", but anyone else should be moderated??
> 
> Nice double standard you have going there.
Click to expand...


*Actually NO.. I find what Sherri is doing to be futile and annoying. I also think you are a horse's ass for ASSUMIMG you got it.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not one single verse supports Roudys claim Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?


Which part is spam?  Your friend Jihad Sherri keeps asking for verses which show Jesus is a Zionist and we oblige her. 

If you want spam check out Sherri's posts with irrelevant biblical verses which no one bothers reading.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bloodrock44 said:


> Satanic Sherri, who da fuck is Jesus Christmas? Posting 20 hours a day, 7 days a week will do that to ya.



I found a picture of Jesus Christmas.






He prefers if you pronounce it "Hey-zeus"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the Messiah, the King who saves those who believe on Him.

He came to save and teach the Gospel of the Kingdom.

The Gospel of the Kingdom has nothing to do with land ownership.

Jesus came to bring eternal life to those who believe in Him.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not one single verse supports Roudys claim Jesus is a Zionist.


If after reading all those verses you can truly say this then you have a few screws loose up there. 

To have perspective, let's remember this is also somebody who said "Hamas resembles Jesus".


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Shaarona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Eva Braun Sherri can spam her "proof", but anyone else should be moderated??
> 
> Nice double standard you have going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually NO.. I find what Sherri is doing to be futile and annoying. I also think you are a horse's ass for ASSUMIMG you got it.*
Click to expand...


*So why aren't you calling for moderation when "she" spams "her" shit??

Take your double standards elsewhere, you twat.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nothing in any of these verses supports the claim Jesus is a Zionist.




Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> Which part is spam?  Your friend Jihad Sherri keeps asking for verses which show Jesus is a Zionist and we oblige her.
> 
> If you want spam check out Sherri's posts with irrelevant biblical verses which no one bothers reading.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the Messiah, the King who saves those who believe on Him.
> 
> He came to save and teach the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> The Gospel of the Kingdom has nothing to do with land ownership.
> 
> Jesus came to bring eternal life to those who believe in Him.


Yawn.....snore......Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nothing in any of these verses supports the claim Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> Which part is spam?  Your friend Jihad Sherri keeps asking for verses which show Jesus is a Zionist and we oblige her.
> 
> If you want spam check out Sherri's posts with irrelevant biblical verses which no one bothers reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Perhaps, some might have a problem calling the Word of God spam.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one single verse supports Roudys claim Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> If after reading all those verses you can truly say this then you have a few screws loose up there.
> 
> To have perspective, let's remember this is also somebody who said "Hamas resembles Jesus".
Click to expand...


Sherri.. you are completely out of line spamming the board with these repetitive walls of scripture.. If this was my forum.. I would ban you.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?


Well. it has quote buttons, reply buttons and send buttons. Take it up with management. Don't harass the hired help.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Satanic Sherri, who da fuck is Jesus Christmas? Posting 20 hours a day, 7 days a week will do that to ya.


One of the Sherri's quit after this humiliating thread so until they find another lunatic, Sherri's one through three are working double shifts.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with this wall of spam? Does this forum have any moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Eva Braun Sherri can spam her "proof", but anyone else should be moderated??
> 
> Nice double standard you have going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually NO.. I find what Sherri is doing to be futile and annoying. I also think you are a horse's ass for ASSUMIMG you got it.*
Click to expand...

So as a recap, you jumped in to this thread as a show of support for your Sherri, and now you're deserting her. I hope you realize this means you're going to hell.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

How many Sherris are there, I can't keep track.  Posting 48 hours at a stretch with no break there must be more than three.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri, who da fuck is Jesus Christmas? Posting 20 hours a day, 7 days a week will do that to ya.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Sherri's quit after this humiliating thread so until they find another lunatic, Sherri's one through three are working double shifts.
Click to expand...


I'm surprised one of them quit.

I couldn't imagine a job that's more fun.

Get drunk, post shit, drink some more, post again.


Great work if you can get it.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one single verse supports Roudys claim Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> If after reading all those verses you can truly say this then you have a few screws loose up there.
> 
> To have perspective, let's remember this is also somebody who said "Hamas resembles Jesus".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri.. you are completely out of line spamming the board with these repetitive walls of scripture.. If this was my forum.. I would ban you.
Click to expand...

No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> *How many Sherris are there*, I can't keep track.  Posting 48 hours at a stretch with no break there must be more than three.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri, who da fuck is Jesus Christmas? Posting 20 hours a day, 7 days a week will do that to ya.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Sherri's quit after this humiliating thread so until they find another lunatic, Sherri's one through three are working double shifts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised one of them quit.
> 
> I couldn't imagine a job that's more fun.
> 
> Get drunk, post shit, drink some more, post again.
> 
> 
> Great work if you can get it.
Click to expand...


Are you saying Sherri the 'Christian' and Sherri the Hezbollah supporter actually imbibe the old amber nectar?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Perhaps, some might have a problem calling the Word of God spam.


Hey Sherri, it's lonely at the top, eh?  Ha ha ha ha ha. 

Even Sharoona is deserting you.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many Sherris are there*, I can't keep track.  Posting 48 hours at a stretch with no break there must be more than three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Ha ha haha ha ha. I love Rodney. God bless his soul.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, some might have a problem calling the Word of God spam.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sherri, it's lonely at the top, eh?  Ha ha ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Just wait Sherri, when you eventually pop your clogs and go below, it will be overcrowded with your fellow Hamas and Hezbollah friends, and also very very hot.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If after reading all those verses you can truly say this then you have a few screws loose up there.
> 
> To have perspective, let's remember this is also somebody who said "Hamas resembles Jesus".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri.. you are completely out of line spamming the board with these repetitive walls of scripture.. If this was my forum.. I would ban you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!
Click to expand...


Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri.. you are completely out of line spamming the board with these repetitive walls of scripture.. If this was my forum.. I would ban you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
Click to expand...


*And there goes that wonderful double standard again.

Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Perhaps, some might have a problem calling the Word of God spam.



Posting a scripture one or times is not so bad. Posting the same redundant shit a thousand times is spam, you imp of Satan.


----------



## Shaarona

Rat in the Hat said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
Click to expand...


I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

People enter the Kingdom of God through the new birth in Christ spoken of in John 3.

This is the Kingdom Jesus is King of, not an earthly kingdom but a spiritual kingdom. 

Verses 3 and 4 of John make it very clear that when one is saved he enters the kingdom of God. 

All verses about Zion in the Old Testament speak forward to Jesus Christ and his birth and life and death and resurrection and Salvation He alone can give to any of us today. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the Messiah, the King who saves those who believe on Him.
> 
> He came to save and teach the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> The Gospel of the Kingdom has nothing to do with land ownership.
> 
> Jesus came to bring eternal life to those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn.....snore......Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Shaarona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
Click to expand...


*You just think having double standards makes you better than us because you have twice as many standards.*


----------



## MJB12741

Good point.  As I stated previously "Well lets see now. Who are we to believe? Notable Christian theolologians who have proven that the Jewish Jesus lived & died a Zionist, or Sherri, a noteable Jew hating terrorist supporter who claims he wasn't. Boy that's a tough one, huh"?



Well lets see now. Who are we to believe? Notable Christian theolologians who have proven that the Jewish Jesus lived & died a Zionist, or Sherri, a noteable Jew hating terrorist supporter who claims he wasn't. Boy that's a tough one, huh?





Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri.. you are completely out of line spamming the board with these repetitive walls of scripture.. If this was my forum.. I would ban you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri.. you are completely out of line spamming the board with these repetitive walls of scripture.. If this was my forum.. I would ban you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
Click to expand...

I know, all Sherri ever did was call everybody who doesn't agree with her lunacy "Satanic" and "going to hell", for a thousand times in this thread.  Do you see a PERSONAL ATTACK  there?  I don't. LOL


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No please don't ban Sherri!  Then we have nobody to laugh at. What are you doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, all Sherri ever did was call everybody who doesn't agree with her lunacy "Satanic" and "going to hell", for a thousand times in this thread.  Do you see a PERSONAL ATTACK  there?  I don't. LOL
Click to expand...



She thinks everyone is going to hell except her


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.

We all fall miserably short.

I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.

But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God. 

Our trust should be only in Jesus. 

What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.



Shaarona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

My God, my God...even Satanic Sherri's think a likes are deserting her. A mentally insane person believes they are the sane one and everyone else is crazy. Satanic Sherri believes she is the only one who is right and every one else is wrong. Get the connection?


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
Click to expand...

Before this epiphany that you act like you're having, you came in with guns blazing supporting Sherri and not saying a word about her crap. This went on for oh, about a thousand posts.  You even sided with her in a few of your posts claiming that Jesus wasn't a Zionist.  

Sucks to be on the loosing side doesn't it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> My God, my God...even Satanic Sherri's think a likes are deserting her. A mentally insane person believes they are the sane one and everyone else is crazy. Satanic Sherri believes she is the only one who is right and every one else is wrong. Get the connection?


Like I said, it's lonely at the top.  Or bottom, if you're Sherri.


----------



## MJB12741

So let us get this straight.  You worship a Jewish Zionist.  And condemn his Zionist Christian followers.  Is that correct?



QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8510255]And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.

We all fall miserably short.

I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.

But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God. 

Our trust should be only in Jesus. 

What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.



Shaarona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.
> 
> We all fall miserably short.
> 
> I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.
> 
> But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God.
> 
> Our trust should be only in Jesus.
> 
> What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Love, acceptance, forgiveness, kindness, hope, truth are lessons from the bible you seem to have missed.
You are so fill with hate of jews that you practice the opposite of Jesus' teaching.
Before you start throwing stones look inside your own black heart.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not my words, your post is just more  words of a Zionist, that keeps proving there is no truth in a Zionist.



aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ignore her and elevate the discussion?? Or, is this forum all about name calling and personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, all Sherri ever did was call everybody who doesn't agree with her lunacy "Satanic" and "going to hell", for a thousand times in this thread.  Do you see a PERSONAL ATTACK  there?  I don't. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks everyone is going to hell except her
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.

There are choices we all are called to make and our choices have eternal consequences.

Standing on the words of Jesus and proclaiming them as Truth is not hate, it is love.

God loved the world so much He sent His only Son to take the form of a man and die on a cross for us, He took all the sins of mankind from creation forward on Himself, to save us. 

What we must do for Salvation is believe in Him, believe in Him in Spirit and truth, die to self and life for Christ and live in Christ.

This is the Message of the Cross to a lost and dying world.  

Jesus tells the people who He is.

We love because He first loved us.

We look at The Gospels and over and over and over Jesus is telling the people who He is.

Why does He repeat Himself so much? 

People are not listening to His words, and that is as true today as it was then.

If we do not believe in Jesus and have a PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP  with Him, we cannot even begin to know what LOVE is. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.
> 
> We all fall miserably short.
> 
> I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.
> 
> But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God.
> 
> Our trust should be only in Jesus.
> 
> What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love, acceptance, forgiveness, kindness, hope, truth are lessons from the bible you seem to have missed.
> You are so fill with hate of jews that you practice the opposite of Jesus' teaching.
> Before you start throwing stones look inside your own black heart.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My message to everyone here about Jesus is, do not believe what I say, believe what Jesus says about who He is.

It does not matter what anyone thinks of me or anything I say. 

Our response to Jesus and what He says is what matters.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.
> 
> There are choices we all are called to make and our choices have eternal consequences.
> 
> Standing on the words of Jesus and proclaiming them as Truth is not hate, it is love.
> 
> God loved the world so much He sent His only Son to take the form of a man and die on a cross for us, He took all the sins of mankind from creation forward on Himself, to save us.
> 
> What we must do for Salvation is believe in Him, believe in Him in Spirit and truth, die to self and life for Christ and live in Christ.
> 
> This is the Message of the Cross to a lost and dying world.
> 
> Jesus tells the people who He is.
> 
> We love because He first loved us.
> 
> We look at The Gospels and over and over and over Jesus is telling the people who He is.
> 
> Why does He repeat Himself so much?
> 
> People are not listening to His words, and that is as true today as it was then.
> 
> If we do not believe in Jesus and have a PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP  with Him, we cannot even begin to know what LOVE is.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.
> 
> We all fall miserably short.
> 
> I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.
> 
> But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God.
> 
> Our trust should be only in Jesus.
> 
> What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, acceptance, forgiveness, kindness, hope, truth are lessons from the bible you seem to have missed.
> You are so fill with hate of jews that you practice the opposite of Jesus' teaching.
> Before you start throwing stones look inside your own black heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I can't imagine that you live the life you preach to others. All I can see is your hypocracy and hate. Not very Christ-like, is it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is not a Jewish Zionist, more slander about Jesus.

The Word tells us who Jesus is, I refer you to John 1 .



MJB12741 said:


> So let us get this straight.  You worship a Jewish Zionist.  And condemn his Zionist Christian followers.  Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8510255]And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.
> 
> We all fall miserably short.
> 
> I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.
> 
> But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God.
> 
> Our trust should be only in Jesus.
> 
> What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And there goes that wonderful double standard again.
> 
> Or can you link to a post from you calling out Jihad Sherri for her name calling and personal attacks toward us??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 1

King James Version (KJV)

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

The same was in the beginning with God.

All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.

In him was life; and the life was the light of men.

And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.

There was a man sent from God, whose name was John.

The same came for a witness, to bear witness of the Light, that all men through him might believe.

He was not that Light, but was sent to bear witness of that Light.

That was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world.

He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not.

He came unto his own, and his own received him not.

But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:

Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.

And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

John bare witness of him, and cried, saying, This was he of whom I spake, He that cometh after me is preferred before me: for he was before me.

And of his fulness have all we received, and grace for grace.

For the law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ.

No man hath seen God at any time, the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared him.


John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 1
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
> 
> The same was in the beginning with God.
> 
> All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
> 
> In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
> 
> And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.
> 
> There was a man sent from God, whose name was John.
> 
> The same came for a witness, to bear witness of the Light, that all men through him might believe.
> 
> He was not that Light, but was sent to bear witness of that Light.
> 
> That was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world.
> 
> He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not.
> 
> He came unto his own, and his own received him not.
> 
> But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:
> 
> Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.
> 
> And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.
> 
> John bare witness of him, and cried, saying, This was he of whom I spake, He that cometh after me is preferred before me: for he was before me.
> 
> And of his fulness have all we received, and grace for grace.
> 
> For the law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ.
> 
> No man hath seen God at any time, the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared him.
> 
> 
> John 1 - The Word Became Flesh - In the - Bible Gateway



*Hey look, Shaarona. Jihad Sherri has posted this wall of text for the tenth time.

Gonna call her out for spamming it???
*


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My message to everyone here about Jesus is, *do not believe what I say*, believe what Jesus says about who He is.
> 
> It does not matter what anyone thinks of me or anything I say.
> 
> Our response to Jesus and what He says is what matters.



What makes you think we've ever believed one fucking word you've ever said you imp of Satan?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The life I am living right now is proclaiming who Jesus is to Zionists.

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I will share it to the lost in this world. 

Jesus says go into the world and share the good news?

Has Hossfly ever considered doing that?




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.
> 
> There are choices we all are called to make and our choices have eternal consequences.
> 
> Standing on the words of Jesus and proclaiming them as Truth is not hate, it is love.
> 
> God loved the world so much He sent His only Son to take the form of a man and die on a cross for us, He took all the sins of mankind from creation forward on Himself, to save us.
> 
> What we must do for Salvation is believe in Him, believe in Him in Spirit and truth, die to self and life for Christ and live in Christ.
> 
> This is the Message of the Cross to a lost and dying world.
> 
> Jesus tells the people who He is.
> 
> We love because He first loved us.
> 
> We look at The Gospels and over and over and over Jesus is telling the people who He is.
> 
> Why does He repeat Himself so much?
> 
> People are not listening to His words, and that is as true today as it was then.
> 
> If we do not believe in Jesus and have a PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP  with Him, we cannot even begin to know what LOVE is.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love, acceptance, forgiveness, kindness, hope, truth are lessons from the bible you seem to have missed.
> You are so fill with hate of jews that you practice the opposite of Jesus' teaching.
> Before you start throwing stones look inside your own black heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine that you live the life you preach to others. All I can see is your hypocracy and hate. Not very Christ-like, is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The life I am living right now is proclaiming who Jesus is to Zionists.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I will share it to the lost in this world.
> 
> Jesus says go into the world and share the good news?
> 
> Has Hossfly ever considered doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.
> 
> There are choices we all are called to make and our choices have eternal consequences.
> 
> Standing on the words of Jesus and proclaiming them as Truth is not hate, it is love.
> 
> God loved the world so much He sent His only Son to take the form of a man and die on a cross for us, He took all the sins of mankind from creation forward on Himself, to save us.
> 
> What we must do for Salvation is believe in Him, believe in Him in Spirit and truth, die to self and life for Christ and live in Christ.
> 
> This is the Message of the Cross to a lost and dying world.
> 
> Jesus tells the people who He is.
> 
> We love because He first loved us.
> 
> We look at The Gospels and over and over and over Jesus is telling the people who He is.
> 
> Why does He repeat Himself so much?
> 
> People are not listening to His words, and that is as true today as it was then.
> 
> If we do not believe in Jesus and have a PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP  with Him, we cannot even begin to know what LOVE is.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that you live the life you preach to others. All I can see is your hypocracy and hate. Not very Christ-like, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jesus would like you to get a little fresh air now and then.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The life I am living right now is proclaiming who Jesus is to Zionists.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I will share it to the lost in this world.
> 
> Jesus says go into the world and share the good news?
> 
> Has Hossfly ever considered doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.
> 
> There are choices we all are called to make and our choices have eternal consequences.
> 
> Standing on the words of Jesus and proclaiming them as Truth is not hate, it is love.
> 
> God loved the world so much He sent His only Son to take the form of a man and die on a cross for us, He took all the sins of mankind from creation forward on Himself, to save us.
> 
> What we must do for Salvation is believe in Him, believe in Him in Spirit and truth, die to self and life for Christ and live in Christ.
> 
> This is the Message of the Cross to a lost and dying world.
> 
> Jesus tells the people who He is.
> 
> We love because He first loved us.
> 
> We look at The Gospels and over and over and over Jesus is telling the people who He is.
> 
> Why does He repeat Himself so much?
> 
> People are not listening to His words, and that is as true today as it was then.
> 
> If we do not believe in Jesus and have a PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP  with Him, we cannot even begin to know what LOVE is.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that you live the life you preach to others. All I can see is your hypocracy and hate. Not very Christ-like, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hossfly don't need to go out and preach. We got the internet today. Besides, I don't look good in a robe and sandals. Plus, there are no regular meals, no place to sleep and no money in it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is what Jesus says that matters.

Believe Jesus or stand condemned.

Jesus is the truth and the way and the life and no man come to the Father but through Him. JOHN 14:6




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My message to everyone here about Jesus is, *do not believe what I say*, believe what Jesus says about who He is.
> 
> It does not matter what anyone thinks of me or anything I say.
> 
> Our response to Jesus and what He says is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we've ever believed one fucking word you've ever said you imp of Satan?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is what Jesus says that matters.
> 
> Believe Jesus or stand condemned.
> 
> Jesus is the truth and the way and the life and no man come to the Father but through Him. JOHN 14:6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My message to everyone here about Jesus is, *do not believe what I say*, believe what Jesus says about who He is.
> 
> It does not matter what anyone thinks of me or anything I say.
> 
> Our response to Jesus and what He says is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we've ever believed one fucking word you've ever said you imp of Satan?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, Sherriah, please do whatever you can to save Bloodrock's evil soul before he winds up in Hell.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is what Jesus says that matters.
> 
> Believe Jesus or stand condemned.
> 
> Jesus is the truth and the way and the life and no man come to the Father but through Him. JOHN 14:6



I guess that's going to leave a lot of your muslime friends sitting outside the fence looking in.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Great Commission

Jesus says to the disciples, "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations baptising them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold I am with you always to the end of the age. "Matthew 28:19-20

These are the last words of Jesus recorded in The Book of Matthew. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The life I am living right now is proclaiming who Jesus is to Zionists.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I will share it to the lost in this world.
> 
> Jesus says go into the world and share the good news?
> 
> Has Hossfly ever considered doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that you live the life you preach to others. All I can see is your hypocracy and hate. Not very Christ-like, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly don't need to go out and preach. We got the internet today. Besides, I don't look good in a robe and sandals. Plus, there are no regular meals, no place to sleep and no money in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Does a lot of baptizing happen in the Muslime world?? 




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Great Commission
> 
> Jesus says to the disciples, "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations baptising them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold I am with you always to the end of the age. "Matthew 28:19-20
> 
> These are the last words of Jesus recorded in The Book of Matthew.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Muslime world must be a rat habitat, I , a human being, never heard of it.

So, I cannot answer that question. 

But for your information Salvation does not require Baptism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://m.crosswalk.com/who-is-jesus...baptism-necessary-for-salvation-11540553.html 


Baptism Necessary for Salvation?John MacArthur

File Not Found.

"Mark 16:16, a verse often quoted to prove baptism is necessary for salvation, is actually a proof of the opposite. Notice that the basis for condemnation in that verse is not the failure to be baptized, but only the failure to believe. Baptism is mentioned in the first part of the verse because it was the outward symbol that always accompanied the inward belief."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Mark 16:16

English Standard Version (ESV)

Whoever believes and is*baptized*will be saved, but*whoever*does not believe will be condemned

Mark 16:16 ESV - Whoever believes and is baptized will - Bible Gateway


----------



## GISMYS

whoever*does not believe will be condemned
NOT WHOEVER IS NOT BAPTIZED WILL BE CONDEMNED. IF YOU ARE SAVED THE FIRST COMMAND IS BE BAPTIZED!!!  WE BELIEVERS ARE TO BE BAPTIZED BECAUSE WE ARE SAVED NOT TO BE SAVED.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Great Commission
> 
> Jesus says to the disciples, "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations baptising them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold I am with you always to the end of the age. "Matthew 28:19-20
> 
> These are the last words of Jesus recorded in The Book of Matthew.
> 
> 
> I am fascinated,   sherri------do you know how those words were expressed in aramaic?
> Do you know what is the process ----ie the ritual,    associated with conversion to
> Judaism?      Of course you do not-----you never read the bible and you still think
> that  Mary cooked up fried eggs and bacon for breakfast      I grew up with people like
> you and LATER came into contact with a whole bunch of southern baptiists------
> fortunately not of your mindset-----but ----almost as completely ignorant of
> Judaism-----make that   ---like you,  completely ignorant of Judaism---making
> it impossible to understand words that appear in the  "new" testament


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I like MacArthurs comments about Baptism  being an outward symbol of an inward belief. 

His article goes into.a much more in depth discussion about baptism and believers  in The Bible itself who appear not to have been baptised, but were saved.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Therefore go disciple all the nations and baptize them in the name of The Father and The Son and The Spirit of Holiness.&#8221;*20&#8220;And instruct them to keep everything whatever I have commanded you, and behold, I am with you every day, even unto the end of time. Amen&#8221;

Matthew 28*>>
Aramaic Bible in Plain English

http://biblehub.com/aramaic-plain-english/matthew/28.htm


Jesus is the fulfillment of all Old Testament promises, so I am not really interested in what Jews do now or did 2000 years ago to convert to Judaism. It has no relevance to my life and not a thing to do with the Gospel of the Kingdom of God preached by Jesus Christ, written about in The Bible. 



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Commission
> 
> Jesus says to the disciples, "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations baptising them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold I am with you always to the end of the age. "Matthew 28:19-20
> 
> These are the last words of Jesus recorded in The Book of Matthew.
> 
> 
> I am fascinated,   sherri------do you know how those words were expressed in aramaic?
> Do you know what is the process ----ie the ritual,    associated with conversion to
> Judaism?      Of course you do not-----you never read the bible and you still think
> that  Mary cooked up fried eggs and bacon for breakfast      I grew up with people like
> you and LATER came into contact with a whole bunch of southern baptiists------
> fortunately not of your mindset-----but ----almost as completely ignorant of
> Judaism-----make that   ---like you,  completely ignorant of Judaism---making
> it impossible to understand words that appear in the  "new" testament
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Muslime world must be a rat habitat, I , a human being, never heard of it.
> 
> So, I cannot answer that question.
> 
> But for your information Salvation does not require Baptism.


What was the deal with John and Jesus? John was giving Jesus a shampoo?


----------



## aris2chat

>> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn View Post
Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.<<

Well this thread has a lot of love because we have shown you Jesus was born a jew, raise in the jewish faith, is a decedent of King David, taught the torah, observed the passover, was killed by romans for being "King of the Jews" as the magi had believed and was buried as a jew.
His Mother was jewish, his brothers and sisters were jewish, his brother James even became a priest at the temple before it's destruction by the romans.
If not a jew in Judea that only wanted to remove roman corruption from the Jerusalem temple, why was he born where he was that that time?
He could have been born in greece, turkey, egypt, rome, spain.....
He was a jew that loved his country and his people (in your term) wanted to save them, to open their hearts to god, to teach them about the spirit of the torah and not to be consumed with the letter of the law.  He taught them love and forgiveness.
If not a zionist, god should have made him chinese 
He didn't, he made Jesus jewish.  He wanted to inspire people in the temples true purpose, to bring them close to god.
Even without a temple Jerusalem is still in the hearts of every jews and most christians.... and now muslims.  Zion, Jerusalem, is still a place of god for billions of people.

As a christian are you going to remove zion and jerusalem from the bible?  Change Jesus heritage?  Give him a different set of teachings?  Jesus and the bible are what they are.

I respect his teaching and don't dismiss totally the idea of a "force" or the miracle of how life began on the rock or the creation of the universe.  I just reject the manipulation and corrupted purpose of religion.  I respect Buddha and Krishna, etc, as well.  Any teaching of a more moral and peaceful world.  Any teaching of tolerance and love.

"I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated - with a deed abiding god like hated"
~ F.W.Roberson

You are the epitome of all this unfortunately, and I pity you for having lost the purpose of you acclaimed faith, for being so far from the god that you believe in.

I pity the other forum members for having to put up with their ranting and hate.

You are intolerant of anyone that does not think as you do. 

You hate anyone that does not share your hate, your bigotry or your prejudice.

Your hate of god's people and of god's house on earth.  How you must hate your bible for praising such thing.  How you must hate the god of Abraham, Jacob, Moses and Jesus.
How can you "love" Jesus without understanding who and what he was?  He spoke to all mankind, but he taught the torah to the jews.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I like MacArthurs comments about Baptism  being an outward symbol of an inward belief.
> 
> His article goes into.a much more in depth discussion about baptism and believers  in The Bible itself who appear not to have been baptised, but were saved.




????    you did not say anything      which  MacArthur?     what you call "baptism"
 is a ritual ------from the 
bible and practiced by jews for thousands of years-------it is not a free pass to paradise 
as some idiots have construed it.       I understand you   Sherri-----I grew up with people 
like you-----who imagine that     IMMERSION IN WATER"   was invented by some guy 
named   JOHN   who seems in their addled brains to be  THE FIRST CHRISTIAN----like 
you,    they never read the bible or even if they did------did not understand a word.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.

Can Rosie read English?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.
> 
> Can Rosie read English?


Does mere belief make one pure in heart, Deacon?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I like MacArthurs comments about Baptism  being an outward symbol of an inward belief.
> 
> His article goes into.a much more in depth discussion about baptism and believers  in The Bible itself who appear not to have been baptised, but were saved.




Oh---is that what  this mac arthur person said?--------ok----he got that right---
he thinks like a rabbi.     Jewish theologians have never claimed that  persons 
get a free pass to paradise by dunking themselves in  the river or a mikveh----
it is a symbolic ritual .       It is a necessay act according to some for acceptable 
conversion to Judaism-----but not all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway



Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.

I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus. 

You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.





aris2chat said:


> >> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn View Post
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.<<
> 
> Well this thread has a lot of love because we have shown you Jesus was born a jew, raise in the jewish faith, is a decedent of King David, taught the torah, observed the passover, was killed by romans for being "King of the Jews" as the magi had believed and was buried as a jew.
> His Mother was jewish, his brothers and sisters were jewish, his brother James even became a priest at the temple before it's destruction by the romans.
> If not a jew in Judea that only wanted to remove roman corruption from the Jerusalem temple, why was he born where he was that that time?
> He could have been born in greece, turkey, egypt, rome, spain.....
> He was a jew that loved his country and his people (in your term) wanted to save them, to open their hearts to god, to teach them about the spirit of the torah and not to be consumed with the letter of the law.  He taught them love and forgiveness.
> If not a zionist, god should have made him chinese
> He didn't, he made Jesus jewish.  He wanted to inspire people in the temples true purpose, to bring them close to god.
> Even without a temple Jerusalem is still in the hearts of every jews and most christians.... and now muslims.  Zion, Jerusalem, is still a place of god for billions of people.
> 
> As a christian are you going to remove zion and jerusalem from the bible?  Change Jesus heritage?  Give him a different set of teachings?  Jesus and the bible are what they are.
> 
> I respect his teaching and don't dismiss totally the idea of a "force" or the miracle of how life began on the rock or the creation of the universe.  I just reject the manipulation and corrupted purpose of religion.  I respect Buddha and Krishna, etc, as well.  Any teaching of a more moral and peaceful world.  Any teaching of tolerance and love.
> 
> "I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated - with a deed abiding god like hated"
> ~ F.W.Roberson
> 
> You are the epitome of all this unfortunately, and I pity you for having lost the purpose of you acclaimed faith, for being so far from the god that you believe in.
> 
> I pity the other forum members for having to put up with their ranting and hate.
> 
> You are intolerant of anyone that does not think as you do.
> 
> You hate anyone that does not share your hate, your bigotry or your prejudice.
> 
> Your hate of god's people and of god's house on earth.  How you must hate your bible for praising such thing.  How you must hate the god of Abraham, Jacob, Moses and Jesus.
> How can you "love" Jesus without understanding who and what he was?  He spoke to all mankind, but he taught the torah to the jews.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The words of Jesus are what Jesus said.

I find it offensive Zionists calling Jesus words hate.

I keep giving you Jesus very own words and you keep hatefully rejecting them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I never have said I hate anyone in The Bible and I do not.

Zionists projecting their own hate onto me is what I perceive here.

AND you cannot turn Jesus into someone He was not, truth is always brought into Light.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The words of Jesus are what Jesus said.
> 
> I find it offensive Zionists calling Jesus words hate.
> 
> I keep giving you Jesus very own words and you keep hatefully rejecting them.



You remind me of Islamists who try and force convert people.  Sickening.  What has it got to do with you who or what others believe in.  It is none of your business so stop spamming this thread with your garbage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, do other Jewish Rabbis preach the Gospel of the Kingdom of God and preach Jesus was the Messiah the way Jesus did?




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like MacArthurs comments about Baptism  being an outward symbol of an inward belief.
> 
> His article goes into.a much more in depth discussion about baptism and believers  in The Bible itself who appear not to have been baptised, but were saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh---is that what  this mac arthur person said?--------ok----he got that right---
> he thinks like a rabbi.     Jewish theologians have never claimed that  persons
> get a free pass to paradise by dunking themselves in  the river or a mikveh----
> it is a symbolic ritual .       It is a necessay act according to some for acceptable
> conversion to Judaism-----but not all.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words and The Bible prove the claim in the OP is false. 

And as I have repeatedly said, as long as posters keep slandering Jesus here, I will respond to the slanderous claims being made.

I did not start a thread slandering Moses, but Zionists here started a thread slandering Jesus. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words of Jesus are what Jesus said.
> 
> I find it offensive Zionists calling Jesus words hate.
> 
> I keep giving you Jesus very own words and you keep hatefully rejecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of Islamists who try and force convert people.  Sickening.  What has it got to do with you who or what others believe in.  It is none of your business so stop spamming this thread with your garbage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

3,458 posts and you are convincing nobody.  Give up.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Muslime world must be a rat habitat, I , a human being, never heard of it.
> 
> So, I cannot answer that question.
> 
> But for your information Salvation does not require Baptism.




for your information----many christian theologians disagree with you------
for at least  1700 years.        It is clear to me that you have not read much 
in your ilfetime.  ------you are so---------lacking in general information.    
Are you still attending that   FAUX bible class?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 1:29 "The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him and said Behold the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world."




Sweet_Caroline said:


> 3,458 posts and you are convincing nobody.  Give up.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 1:29 "The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him and said Behold the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,458 posts and you are convincing nobody.  Give up.
Click to expand...



You're trolling.
​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am sorry, but I do not base my beliefs about Jesus on the ideas of those who reject Him as Messiah. 

I base my beliefs about Jesus on The Bible and Jesus words and The Gospels. 



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslime world must be a rat habitat, I , a human being, never heard of it.
> 
> So, I cannot answer that question.
> 
> But for your information Salvation does not require Baptism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for your information----many christian theologians disagree with you------
> for at least  1700 years.        It is clear to me that you have not read much
> in your ilfetime.  ------you are so---------lacking in general information.
> Are you still attending that   FAUX bible class?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn View Post
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.<<
> 
> Well this thread has a lot of love because we have shown you Jesus was born a jew, raise in the jewish faith, is a decedent of King David, taught the torah, observed the passover, was killed by romans for being "King of the Jews" as the magi had believed and was buried as a jew.
> His Mother was jewish, his brothers and sisters were jewish, his brother James even became a priest at the temple before it's destruction by the romans.
> If not a jew in Judea that only wanted to remove roman corruption from the Jerusalem temple, why was he born where he was that that time?
> He could have been born in greece, turkey, egypt, rome, spain.....
> He was a jew that loved his country and his people (in your term) wanted to save them, to open their hearts to god, to teach them about the spirit of the torah and not to be consumed with the letter of the law.  He taught them love and forgiveness.
> If not a zionist, god should have made him chinese
> He didn't, he made Jesus jewish.  He wanted to inspire people in the temples true purpose, to bring them close to god.
> Even without a temple Jerusalem is still in the hearts of every jews and most christians.... and now muslims.  Zion, Jerusalem, is still a place of god for billions of people.
> 
> As a christian are you going to remove zion and jerusalem from the bible?  Change Jesus heritage?  Give him a different set of teachings?  Jesus and the bible are what they are.
> 
> I respect his teaching and don't dismiss totally the idea of a "force" or the miracle of how life began on the rock or the creation of the universe.  I just reject the manipulation and corrupted purpose of religion.  I respect Buddha and Krishna, etc, as well.  Any teaching of a more moral and peaceful world.  Any teaching of tolerance and love.
> 
> "I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated - with a deed abiding god like hated"
> ~ F.W.Roberson
> 
> You are the epitome of all this unfortunately, and I pity you for having lost the purpose of you acclaimed faith, for being so far from the god that you believe in.
> 
> I pity the other forum members for having to put up with their ranting and hate.
> 
> You are intolerant of anyone that does not think as you do.
> 
> You hate anyone that does not share your hate, your bigotry or your prejudice.
> 
> Your hate of god's people and of god's house on earth.  How you must hate your bible for praising such thing.  How you must hate the god of Abraham, Jacob, Moses and Jesus.
> How can you "love" Jesus without understanding who and what he was?  He spoke to all mankind, but he taught the torah to the jews.
Click to expand...

Remember, Deacon, you're spouting verse to a number of life-long Christians here. Get wise.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The false claim in the OP is Jesus is a Zionist.

The words of Jesus and words written in The Bible prove who Jesus is.

Read English, Jesus is the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world. 

It is not written anywhere that Jesus is a Zionist, Zionism a Political Ideology founded in the 1800s. 



Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 1:29 "The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him and said Behold the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,458 posts and you are convincing nobody.  Give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're trolling.
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is what Jesus says that matters.
> 
> Believe Jesus or stand condemned.
> 
> Jesus is the truth and the way and the life and no man come to the Father but through Him. JOHN 14:6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we've ever believed one fucking word you've ever said you imp of Satan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sherriah, please do whatever you can to save Bloodrock's evil soul before he winds up in Hell.
Click to expand...



what's wrong with  hell?       When I was 14-----I decided to read  Dante's  DIVINE 
COMEDY-------the work was on a reading list ----for a class-----we all had to PICK 
ONE.        The teacher advised----"no one need read the DIVINE COMEDY---it is really
tough"       I always responded to a  DARE-----when it came to reading material---so I 
did.         I read the WHOLE DAMN thing ---in one day----in one sitting until my 
ass hurt.     HELL ---(the inferno)  was immensely interesting------Purgatory was 
a   helluva bore-----and  heaven----was even more boring-----all the way 
up to the DEADLY BORING    "celestial rose"        I decided ----for my part----hell ---
might be preferrable


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, by  my personal relationship with Jesus Christmas I am saved.
> 
> Read Jesus words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here moron, how about these for starters.
> 
> Psalm 132:13
> 
> For the Lord has chosen Zion; he has desired it for his dwelling place:
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 ESV
> 
> The sons of those who afflicted you shall come bending low to you, and all who despised you shall bow down at your feet; they shall call you the City of the Lord, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Psalm 87:2 ESV
> 
> The Lord loves the gates of Zion more than all the dwelling places of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 ESV
> 
> For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 ESV
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 ESV
> 
> And I have put my words in your mouth and covered you in the shadow of my hand, establishing the heavens and laying the foundations of the earth, and saying to Zion, You are my people.
> 
> Psalm 48:11
> Let Mount Zion be glad! Let the daughters of Judah rejoice because of your judgments!
> 
> Psalm 9:11 ESV / 18 helpful votes
> 
> Sing praises to the Lord, who sits enthroned in Zion! Tell among the peoples his deeds!
> 
> Revelation 14:1 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then I looked, and behold, on Mount Zion stood the Lamb, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Shake yourself from the dust and arise; be seated, O Jerusalem; loose the bonds from your neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 35:6-10 ESV / 17 helpful votes
> 
> Then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert; the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes. And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there. And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion, for behold, I come and I will dwell in your midst, declares the Lord.
> 
> Psalm 87:5 ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> And of Zion it shall be said, This one and that one were born in her; for the Most High himself will establish her.
> 
> Romans 11:26 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written, The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob;
> 
> Romans 9:33 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> As it is written, Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.
> 
> Psalm 137:1 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Psalm 137:1-9 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion. On the willows there we hung up our lyres. For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion! How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land? If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget its skill!
> 
> Psalm 84:5 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> Blessed are those whose strength is in you, in whose heart are the highways to Zion.
> 
> Psalm 78:68-72 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> But he chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion, which he loves. He built his sanctuary like the high heavens, like the earth, which he has founded forever. He chose David his servant and took him from the sheepfolds; from following the nursing ewes he brought him to shepherd Jacob his people, Israel his inheritance. With upright heart he shepherded them and guided them with his skillful hand.
> 
> Psalm 65:1-4 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed. O you who hear prayer, to you shall all flesh come. When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions. Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!
> 
> Psalm 2:2-6 ESV / 15 helpful votes
> 
> The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying, Let us burst their bonds apart and cast away their cords from us. He who sits in the heavens laughs; the Lord holds them in derision. Then he will speak to them in his wrath, and terrify them in his fury, saying, As for me, I have set my King on Zion, my holy hill.
> 
> Matthew 21:5 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your king is coming to you, humble, and mounted on a donkey, and on a colt, the foal of a beast of burden.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression, declares the Lord.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The voice of your watchmenthey lift up their voice; together they sing for joy; for eye to eye they see the return of the Lord to Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, Your God reigns.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Awake, awake, put on your strength, O Zion; put on your beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city; for there shall no more come into you the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> But Zion said, The Lord has forsaken me; my Lord has forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 40:9 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Get you up to a high mountain, O Zion, herald of good news; lift up your voice with strength, O Jerusalem, herald of good news; lift it up, fear not; say to the cities of Judah, Behold your God!
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire? Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Psalm 149:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Let Israel be glad in his Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
> 
> Psalm 74:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Remember your congregation, which you have purchased of old, which you have redeemed to be the tribe of your heritage! Remember Mount Zion, where you have dwelt.
> 
> Psalm 65:1 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. A Song. Praise is due to you, O God, in Zion, and to you shall vows be performed.
> 
> Psalm 48:12 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Walk about Zion, go around her, number her towers,
> 
> Psalm 48:2 ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth, Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, the Lord has proclaimed to the end of the earth: Say to the daughter of Zion, Behold, your salvation comes; behold, his reward is with him, and his recompense before him.
> 
> Isaiah 51:11 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> Psalm 134:2-3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord! May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!
> 
> Psalm 133:3 ESV / 13 helpful votes
> 
> It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion! For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.
> 
> Obadiah 1:17-21 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> But in Mount Zion there shall be those who escape, and it shall be holy, and the house of Jacob shall possess their own possessions. The house of Jacob shall be a fire, and the house of Joseph a flame, and the house of Esau stubble; they shall burn them and consume them, and there shall be no survivor for the house of Esau, for the Lord has spoken. Those of the Negeb shall possess Mount Esau, and those of the Shephelah shall possess the land of the Philistines; they shall possess the land of Ephraim and the land of Samaria, and Benjamin shall possess Gilead. The exiles of this host of the people of Israel shall possess the land of the Canaanites as far as Zarephath, and the exiles of Jerusalem who are in Sepharad shall possess the cities of the Negeb. Saviors shall go up to Mount Zion to rule Mount Esau, and the kingdom shall be the Lord's.
> 
> Joel 2:1 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Blow a trumpet in Zion; sound an alarm on my holy mountain! Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble, for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near,
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Behold Zion, the city of our appointed feasts! Your eyes will see Jerusalem, an untroubled habitation, an immovable tent, whose stakes will never be plucked up, nor will any of its cords be broken.
> 
> Psalm 87:3 ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> Glorious things of you are spoken, O city of God. Selah
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> Sing aloud, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice and exult with all your heart, O daughter of Jerusalem!
> 
> Isaiah 3:1-26 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> For behold, the Lord God of hosts is taking away from Jerusalem and from Judah support and supply, all support of bread, and all support of water; the mighty man and the soldier, the judge and the prophet, the diviner and the elder, the captain of fifty and the man of rank, the counselor and the skillful magician and the expert in charms. And I will make boys their princes, and infants shall rule over them. And the people will oppress one another, every one his fellow and every one his neighbor; the youth will be insolent to the elder, and the despised to the honorable.
> 
> Isaiah 2:2-6 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills; and all the nations shall flow to it, and many peoples shall come, and say: Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths. For out of Zion shall go the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. He shall judge between the nations, and shall decide disputes for many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore. O house of Jacob, come, let us walk in the light of the Lord. For you have rejected your people, the house of Jacob, because they are full of things from the east and of fortune-tellers like the Philistines, and they strike hands with the children of foreigners.
> 
> Psalm 50:1-3 ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God the Lord, speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting. Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth. Our God comes; he does not keep silence; before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> John 12:15 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> On that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: Fear not, O Zion; let not your hands grow weak.
> 
> Amos 6:1 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Woe to those who are at ease in Zion, and to those who feel secure on the mountain of Samaria, the notable men of the first of the nations, to whom the house of Israel comes!
> 
> Joel 3:21 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> I will avenge their blood, blood I have not avenged, for the Lord dwells in Zion.
> 
> Joel 2:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.
> 
> Jeremiah 31:6 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For there shall be a day when watchmen will call in the hill country of Ephraim: Arise, and let us go up to Zion, to the Lord our God.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> Who has heard such a thing? Who has seen such things? Shall a land be born in one day? Shall a nation be brought forth in one moment? For as soon as Zion was in labor she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalm 68:32 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> O kingdoms of the earth, sing to God; sing praises to the Lord, Selah
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. David said, Whoever strikes the Jebusites first shall be chief and commander. And Joab the son of Zeruiah went up first, so he became chief. And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For it stands in Scripture: Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Up! Escape to Zion, you who dwell with the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> Cry out again, Thus says the Lord of hosts: My cities shall again overflow with prosperity, and the Lord will again comfort Zion and again choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> The roads to Zion mourn, for none come to the festival; all her gates are desolate; her priests groan; her virgins have been afflicted, and she herself suffers bitterly.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 ESV / 9 helpful votes
> 
> For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord, because they have called you an outcast: It is Zion, for whom no one cares!
> 
> Hebrews 12:18-24 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. For they could not endure the order that was given, If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned. Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, I tremble with fear. But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering,
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
> 
> Zechariah 1:14 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So the angel who talked with me said to me, Cry out, Thus says the Lord of hosts: I am exceedingly jealous for Jerusalem and for Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> So you shall know that I am the Lord your God, who dwells in Zion, my holy mountain. And Jerusalem shall be holy, and strangers shall never again pass through it.
> 
> Joel 2:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Blow the trumpet in Zion; consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly;
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> They shall ask the way to Zion, with faces turned toward it, saying, Come, let us join ourselves to the Lord in an everlasting covenant that will never be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 9:19 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For a sound of wailing is heard from Zion: How we are ruined! We are utterly shamed, because we have left the land, because they have cast down our dwellings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> The inhabitants of Jebus said to David, You will not come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> For out of Jerusalem shall go a remnant, and out of Mount Zion a band of survivors. The zeal of the Lord will do this.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> This is the word that the Lord has spoken concerning him: She despises you, she scorns you the virgin daughter of Zion; she wags her head behind you the daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel and all the heads of the tribes, the leaders of the fathers' houses of the people of Israel, before King Solomon in Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the Lord out of the city of David, which is Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> As the ark of the Lord came into the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David leaping and dancing before the Lord, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> And it was told King David, The Lord has blessed the household of Obed-edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-edom to the city of David with rejoicing.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 ESV / 8 helpful votes
> 
> Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David.
> 
> John 3:16-17 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> For I have bent Judah as my bow; I have made Ephraim its arrow. I will stir up your sons, O Zion, against your sons, O Greece, and wield you like a warrior's sword.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And as the ark of the covenant of the Lord came to the city of David, Michal the daughter of Saul looked out of the window and saw King David dancing and rejoicing, and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> David built houses for himself in the city of David. And he prepared a place for the ark of God and pitched a tent for it.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold; therefore it was called the city of David.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 ESV / 7 helpful votes
> 
> And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who said to David, You will not come in here, but the blind and the lame will ward you offthinking, David cannot come in here. Nevertheless, David took the stronghold of Zion, that is, the city of David. And David said on that day, Whoever would strike the Jebusites, let him get up the water shaft to attack the lame and the blind, who are hated by David's soul. Therefore it is said, The blind and the lame shall not come into the house. And David lived in the stronghold and called it the city of David. And David built the city all around from the Millo inward.
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> Go out, O daughters of Zion, and look upon King Solomon, with the crown with which his mother crowned him on the day of his wedding, on the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Psalm 90:1 ESV / 6 helpful votes
> 
> A Prayer of Moses, the man of God. Lord, you have been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The word of the Lord that came to Joel, the son of Pethuel: Hear this, you elders; give ear, all inhabitants of the land! Has such a thing happened in your days, or in the days of your fathers? Tell your children of it, and let your children tell their children, and their children to another generation. What the cutting locust left, the swarming locust has eaten. What the swarming locust left, the hopping locust has eaten, and what the hopping locust left, the destroying locust has eaten. Awake, you drunkards, and weep, and wail, all you drinkers of wine, because of the sweet wine, for it is cut off from your mouth.
> 
> Isaiah 46:10 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> Declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's. Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth! For your love is better than wine; your anointing oils are fragrant; your name is oil poured out; therefore virgins love you. Draw me after you; let us run. The king has brought me into his chambers. We will exult and rejoice in you; we will extol your love more than wine; rightly do they love you. I am very dark, but lovely, O daughters of Jerusalem, like the tents of Kedar, like the curtains of Solomon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 1:1-46 ESV / 5 helpful votes
> 
> These are the words that Moses spoke to all Israel beyond the Jordan in the wilderness, in the Arabah opposite Suph, between Paran and Tophel, Laban, Hazeroth, and Dizahab. It is eleven days' journey from Horeb by the way of Mount Seir to Kadesh-barnea. In the fortieth year, on the first day of the eleventh month, Moses spoke to the people of Israel according to all that the Lord had given him in commandment to them, after he had defeated Sihon the king of the Amorites, who lived in Heshbon, and Og the king of Bashan, who lived in Ashtaroth and in Edrei. Beyond the Jordan, in the land of Moab, Moses undertook to explain this law, saying,
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good.
> 
> Acts 4:23 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them.
> 
> Luke 10:17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!
> 
> Micah 5:2 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
> 
> Isaiah 54:16-17 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose. I have also created the ravager to destroy; no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.
> 
> Helpful Not Helpful
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 ESV / 4 helpful votes
> 
> I said in my heart, Come now, I will test you with pleasure; enjoy yourself. But behold, this also was vanity. I said of laughter, It is mad, and of pleasure, What use is it? I searched with my heart how to cheer my body with winemy heart still guiding me with wisdomand how to lay hold on folly, till I might see what was good for the children of man to do under heaven during the few days of their life. I made great works. I built houses and planted vineyards for myself. I made myself gardens and parks, and planted in them all kinds of fruit trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






 Sharia sherri has finally flipped and gone to paradise for her 72 raisins


*WHO THE HELL IS JESUS CHRISTMAS*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

True Christians do not reject Jesus as Messiah.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn View Post
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.<<
> 
> Well this thread has a lot of love because we have shown you Jesus was born a jew, raise in the jewish faith, is a decedent of King David, taught the torah, observed the passover, was killed by romans for being "King of the Jews" as the magi had believed and was buried as a jew.
> His Mother was jewish, his brothers and sisters were jewish, his brother James even became a priest at the temple before it's destruction by the romans.
> If not a jew in Judea that only wanted to remove roman corruption from the Jerusalem temple, why was he born where he was that that time?
> He could have been born in greece, turkey, egypt, rome, spain.....
> He was a jew that loved his country and his people (in your term) wanted to save them, to open their hearts to god, to teach them about the spirit of the torah and not to be consumed with the letter of the law.  He taught them love and forgiveness.
> If not a zionist, god should have made him chinese
> He didn't, he made Jesus jewish.  He wanted to inspire people in the temples true purpose, to bring them close to god.
> Even without a temple Jerusalem is still in the hearts of every jews and most christians.... and now muslims.  Zion, Jerusalem, is still a place of god for billions of people.
> 
> As a christian are you going to remove zion and jerusalem from the bible?  Change Jesus heritage?  Give him a different set of teachings?  Jesus and the bible are what they are.
> 
> I respect his teaching and don't dismiss totally the idea of a "force" or the miracle of how life began on the rock or the creation of the universe.  I just reject the manipulation and corrupted purpose of religion.  I respect Buddha and Krishna, etc, as well.  Any teaching of a more moral and peaceful world.  Any teaching of tolerance and love.
> 
> "I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated - with a deed abiding god like hated"
> ~ F.W.Roberson
> 
> You are the epitome of all this unfortunately, and I pity you for having lost the purpose of you acclaimed faith, for being so far from the god that you believe in.
> 
> I pity the other forum members for having to put up with their ranting and hate.
> 
> You are intolerant of anyone that does not think as you do.
> 
> You hate anyone that does not share your hate, your bigotry or your prejudice.
> 
> Your hate of god's people and of god's house on earth.  How you must hate your bible for praising such thing.  How you must hate the god of Abraham, Jacob, Moses and Jesus.
> How can you "love" Jesus without understanding who and what he was?  He spoke to all mankind, but he taught the torah to the jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, Deacon, you're spouting verse to a number of life-long Christians here. Get wise.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

This thread has run its course.  It needs to be closed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is Jesus Christ.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, by  my personal relationship with Jesus Christmas I am saved.
> 
> Read Jesus words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia sherri has finally flipped and gone to paradise for her 72 raisins
> 
> 
> *WHO THE HELL IS JESUS CHRISTMAS*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This thread has run its course.  It needs to be closed.



Are you a Moderator now?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> True Christians do not reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Deacon, you're spouting verse to a number of life-long Christians here. Get wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They don't. But they are saying Jesus is a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them. Hip to hip. You are the odd ball.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> True Christians do not reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Deacon, you're spouting verse to a number of life-long Christians here. Get wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't. But they are saying Jesus is a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them. Hip to hip. You are the odd ball.
Click to expand...



Have some compassion-----it is not easy for an advocate of  GENOCIDE OF 
THE JEWS-----to be a christian.     Martin Luther all but banged his head 
against the wall to accomplish the feat    and it drove madga goebbels 
to cyanide


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The problem for you is Jesus says He is Messiah.

Jesus never says  He is "a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them."

Jesus never even said a word criticizing the Roman Occupation of Palestine.

And Jesus warned the people the temple would be destroyed because of their disbelief in Him.

The Sectarian nation Israel still disbelieves in Jesus. 

Why would He support the people who after 2000 years still reject Him as Messiah?

Your Zionism is nothing but a Satanic cult.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> True Christians do not reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Deacon, you're spouting verse to a number of life-long Christians here. Get wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't. But they are saying Jesus is a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them. Hip to hip. You are the odd ball.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The problem for you is Jesus says He is Messiah.
> 
> Jesus never says  He is "a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them."
> 
> Jesus never even said a word criticizing the Roman Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> And Jesus warned the people the temple would be destroyed because of their disbelief in Him.
> 
> The Sectarian nation Israel still disbelieves in Jesus.
> 
> Why would He support the people who after 2000 years still reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> Your Zionism is nothing but a Satanic cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> True Christians do not reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't. But they are saying Jesus is a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them. Hip to hip. You are the odd ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Admit that if Jesus is not Zionist then Baptists aren't Christian. You can't have one without the other, Moms.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh shit. For 3,475 posts, we've had it all wrong.

The OP title should have read, "*Even Jesus Is A Pianist*"


----------



## Hossfly

Who Posted? - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How pathetic that comment is.

I have been reading a number of books recently written in the 1800s by Christians, who never in one single place speak about "Zionism."

Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s. 

And to call Jesus a proponent of a modern Political Movement is completely baseless. 

Its like Jesus is a Democrat, or Jesus is a Republican. 

I Pity you your Idolatry.





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is Jesus says He is Messiah.
> 
> Jesus never says  He is "a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them."
> 
> Jesus never even said a word criticizing the Roman Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> And Jesus warned the people the temple would be destroyed because of their disbelief in Him.
> 
> The Sectarian nation Israel still disbelieves in Jesus.
> 
> Why would He support the people who after 2000 years still reject Him as Messiah?
> 
> Your Zionism is nothing but a Satanic cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't. But they are saying Jesus is a Zionist standing shoulder to shoulder with them. Hip to hip. You are the odd ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admit that if Jesus is not Zionist then Baptists aren't Christian. You can't have one without the other, Moms.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jesus was a Democrat.

Only a Democrat would turn water into wine, then give it away for free.

Only a Democrat would make enough bagels and gefilte fish for a whole crowd, then give it all away for free.

Only a Democrat would raise someone from the dead, then not charge him for services.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How pathetic that comment is.
> 
> I have been reading a number of books recently written in the 1800s by Christians, who never in one single place speak about "Zionism."
> 
> Zionism was not even founded until the 1800s.
> 
> And to call Jesus a proponent of a modern Political Movement is completely baseless.
> 
> Its like Jesus is a Democrat, or Jesus is a Republican.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, by  my personal relationship with Jesus Christmas I am saved.
> 
> Read Jesus words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your words you will be justified and by your words you will be condemned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia sherri has finally flipped and gone to paradise for her 72 raisins
> 
> 
> *WHO THE HELL IS JESUS CHRISTMAS*
Click to expand...


Iranians who speak English as a second language are responsible or else Satanic Sherri is finally getting burned out from all those days of posting 20 or more consecutive hours.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn View Post
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.<<
> 
> Well this thread has a lot of love because we have shown you Jesus was born a jew, raise in the jewish faith, is a decedent of King David, taught the torah, observed the passover, was killed by romans for being "King of the Jews" as the magi had believed and was buried as a jew.
> His Mother was jewish, his brothers and sisters were jewish, his brother James even became a priest at the temple before it's destruction by the romans.
> If not a jew in Judea that only wanted to remove roman corruption from the Jerusalem temple, why was he born where he was that that time?
> He could have been born in greece, turkey, egypt, rome, spain.....
> He was a jew that loved his country and his people (in your term) wanted to save them, to open their hearts to god, to teach them about the spirit of the torah and not to be consumed with the letter of the law.  He taught them love and forgiveness.
> If not a zionist, god should have made him chinese
> He didn't, he made Jesus jewish.  He wanted to inspire people in the temples true purpose, to bring them close to god.
> Even without a temple Jerusalem is still in the hearts of every jews and most christians.... and now muslims.  Zion, Jerusalem, is still a place of god for billions of people.
> 
> As a christian are you going to remove zion and jerusalem from the bible?  Change Jesus heritage?  Give him a different set of teachings?  Jesus and the bible are what they are.
> 
> I respect his teaching and don't dismiss totally the idea of a "force" or the miracle of how life began on the rock or the creation of the universe.  I just reject the manipulation and corrupted purpose of religion.  I respect Buddha and Krishna, etc, as well.  Any teaching of a more moral and peaceful world.  Any teaching of tolerance and love.
> 
> "I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated - with a deed abiding god like hated"
> ~ F.W.Roberson
> 
> You are the epitome of all this unfortunately, and I pity you for having lost the purpose of you acclaimed faith, for being so far from the god that you believe in.
> 
> I pity the other forum members for having to put up with their ranting and hate.
> 
> You are intolerant of anyone that does not think as you do.
> 
> You hate anyone that does not share your hate, your bigotry or your prejudice.
> 
> Your hate of god's people and of god's house on earth.  How you must hate your bible for praising such thing.  How you must hate the god of Abraham, Jacob, Moses and Jesus.
> How can you "love" Jesus without understanding who and what he was?  He spoke to all mankind, but he taught the torah to the jews.
Click to expand...


You are not commenting, you are still preaching.  Proselytizing to people secure in their own beliefs, and not fearing god, but have an understanding and love you lack.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have become convinced the very reason Jesus speaks little about End Times is because He does not want the focus for Christians to be on that topic versus on Him and His teachings. 

And what He teaches is Love, the first command, love God with all of your heart and all of your mind and all of your soul. The second command, love your neighbor as yourself. In these two commands, the Law is fulfilled.

Later, Jesus says, I give you a new command, love one another as I have loved you. His life and death are the example for Christians to follow.

And in The Gospels, we have The Sermon On the Mount, where we read many teachings of Jesus, like His command to Christians to love our enemy. He says God made the Sun rise on and the rain come down on them too. He loves them, too, is the point. 

Also, The Gospels are filled with Parables which teach many things to believers in Jesus. Why parables? I think they cannot be understood without belief in Jesus. And in all He taught, reading The Gospels is always imparting new truths to those who read them, with a belief in Jesus.


----------



## irosie91

anyone who has read the   NAZI PROPAGANDA---of the past 150 years, knows that 
NAZIS  depend on sophistry and often on cynical distortions of semantics      Please note--
I have used the term   NAZI    to describe intensive anti semetism-----which is----actually 
INTENSE HATRED OF JEWS---by definition     In fact nazism is a construct that developed 
in Geermany in the last 1920s. 

The word  ZIONISM   has been used in english for two concepts-----one---the biblical 
zionism----which is the major theme of the  'old' testament    and ----another ---which is 
more or less secular vs more or less religion based and sometimes called  "POLITICAL 
ZIONISM"      The more or less religion/secular based is te one invented 
in  the late 1800s       The standard  Zionism----the the one which is the theme of the  "old" 
testament.      Islamo nazi propagandaists  define  ZIONISM as ---as excluding the  
religion based zionism which is the theme of the  "old"  testament in order to justify 
their genocidal ideology

In sum-----they engage in sophistry and manipulation of semantics to justify their filth---
somethings never change


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

To repute the slanderous Zionist claims against Jesus, one has to read about who Jesus really is.

It is as simple as that.



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn View Post
> Taking a stand on who Jesus is is itself an act of love.<<
> 
> Well this thread has a lot of love because we have shown you Jesus was born a jew, raise in the jewish faith, is a decedent of King David, taught the torah, observed the passover, was killed by romans for being "King of the Jews" as the magi had believed and was buried as a jew.
> His Mother was jewish, his brothers and sisters were jewish, his brother James even became a priest at the temple before it's destruction by the romans.
> If not a jew in Judea that only wanted to remove roman corruption from the Jerusalem temple, why was he born where he was that that time?
> He could have been born in greece, turkey, egypt, rome, spain.....
> He was a jew that loved his country and his people (in your term) wanted to save them, to open their hearts to god, to teach them about the spirit of the torah and not to be consumed with the letter of the law.  He taught them love and forgiveness.
> If not a zionist, god should have made him chinese
> He didn't, he made Jesus jewish.  He wanted to inspire people in the temples true purpose, to bring them close to god.
> Even without a temple Jerusalem is still in the hearts of every jews and most christians.... and now muslims.  Zion, Jerusalem, is still a place of god for billions of people.
> 
> As a christian are you going to remove zion and jerusalem from the bible?  Change Jesus heritage?  Give him a different set of teachings?  Jesus and the bible are what they are.
> 
> I respect his teaching and don't dismiss totally the idea of a "force" or the miracle of how life began on the rock or the creation of the universe.  I just reject the manipulation and corrupted purpose of religion.  I respect Buddha and Krishna, etc, as well.  Any teaching of a more moral and peaceful world.  Any teaching of tolerance and love.
> 
> "I will tell you what to hate.  Hate hypocrisy; hate cant; hate intolerance, oppression, injustice, pharisaism; hate them as Christ hated - with a deed abiding god like hated"
> ~ F.W.Roberson
> 
> You are the epitome of all this unfortunately, and I pity you for having lost the purpose of you acclaimed faith, for being so far from the god that you believe in.
> 
> I pity the other forum members for having to put up with their ranting and hate.
> 
> You are intolerant of anyone that does not think as you do.
> 
> You hate anyone that does not share your hate, your bigotry or your prejudice.
> 
> Your hate of god's people and of god's house on earth.  How you must hate your bible for praising such thing.  How you must hate the god of Abraham, Jacob, Moses and Jesus.
> How can you "love" Jesus without understanding who and what he was?  He spoke to all mankind, but he taught the torah to the jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not commenting, you are still preaching.  Proselytizing to people secure in their own beliefs, and not fearing god, but have an understanding and love you lack.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You obviously know all about Nazism , as Zionism is todays Nazism. 

There is nothing of Jesus in Nazism and nothing of Jesus in the progeny of Nazism, Zionism, either. 

it does not matter what the founders of these Ideologies claimed to be.



irosie91 said:


> anyone who has read the   NAZI PROPAGANDA---of the past 150 years, knows that
> NAZIS  depend on sophistry and often on cynical distortions of semantics      Please note--
> I have used the term   NAZI    to describe intensive anti semetism-----which is----actually
> INTENSE HATRED OF JEWS---by definition     In fact nazism is a construct that developed
> in Geermany in the last 1920s.
> 
> The word  ZIONISM   has been used in english for two concepts-----one---the biblical
> zionism----which is the major theme of the  'old' testament    and ----another ---which is
> more or less secular vs more or less religion based and sometimes called  "POLITICAL
> ZIONISM"      The more or less religion/secular based is te one invented
> in  the late 1800s       The standard  Zionism----the the one which is the theme of the  "old"
> testament.      Islamo nazi propagandaists  define  ZIONISM as ---as excluding the
> religion based zionism which is the theme of the  "old"  testament in order to justify
> their genocidal ideology
> 
> In sum-----they engage in sophistry and manipulation of semantics to justify their filth---
> somethings never change


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

But you said Hamas resembles Jesus, or did you say Jesus resembles Hamas.  Boy, you are one confused SOB as you all say.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You obviously know all about Nazism , as Zionism is todays Nazism.
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus in Nazism and nothing of Jesus in the progeny of Nazism, Zionism, either.
> 
> it does not matter what the founders of these Ideologies claimed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who has read the   NAZI PROPAGANDA---of the past 150 years, knows that
> NAZIS  depend on sophistry and often on cynical distortions of semantics      Please note--
> I have used the term   NAZI    to describe intensive anti semetism-----which is----actually
> INTENSE HATRED OF JEWS---by definition     In fact nazism is a construct that developed
> in Geermany in the last 1920s.
> 
> The word  ZIONISM   has been used in english for two concepts-----one---the biblical
> zionism----which is the major theme of the  'old' testament    and ----another ---which is
> more or less secular vs more or less religion based and sometimes called  "POLITICAL
> ZIONISM"      The more or less religion/secular based is te one invented
> in  the late 1800s       The standard  Zionism----the the one which is the theme of the  "old"
> testament.      Islamo nazi propagandaists  define  ZIONISM as ---as excluding the
> religion based zionism which is the theme of the  "old"  testament in order to justify
> their genocidal ideology
> 
> In sum-----they engage in sophistry and manipulation of semantics to justify their filth---
> somethings never change
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who owns Palestine? 

God owns Palestine, yesterday, today, and tomorrow. 

God owns it and puts it in whose hands He will.

Just look at her History.

And my Prayer right now is for justice and kindness and forgiveness and peace in Palestine. 

May God bless this Prayer I lift up and pray in Jesus precious name.

Amen.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have become convinced the very reason Jesus speaks little about End Times is because He does not want the focus for Christians to be on that topic versus on Him and His teachings.
> 
> And what He teaches is Love, the first command, love God with all of your heart and all of your mind and all of your soul. The second command, love your neighbor as yourself. In these two commands, the Law is fulfilled.
> 
> Later, Jesus says, I give you a new command, love one another as I have loved you. His life and death are the example for Christians to follow.
> 
> And in The Gospels, we have The Sermon On the Mount, where we read many teachings of Jesus, like His command to Christians to love our enemy. He says God made the Sun rise on and the rain come down on them too. He loves them, too, is the point.
> 
> Also, The Gospels are filled with Parables which teach many things to believers in Jesus. Why parables? I think they cannot be understood without belief in Jesus. And in all He taught, reading The Gospels is always imparting new truths to those who read them.




Sherri      long ago when I was a kid-----MOST of my friends were christians----it was 
LONG ago -----I was always amazed at what they did not know about their own 
religion and judaism-------All your quotations which you attribute to Jesus----are 
HIS quotations of prior jewish writings.    His prayer----on "the mount"    "you shall 
love your G-d  etc etc     (brace yourself)   is repeated every day by obsevant jews --
to this day and has been for more than 2500 years -----it is written on that little thing 
jews mount on doorposts----also for a more than 2500 years

I was a kid LONG AGO----before the internet------your ignorance is inexcusable

btw---the parables in the "gospel"   are typical pharisee stuff and the adages 
are mostly lifted from the talmud


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> anyone who has read the   NAZI PROPAGANDA---of the past 150 years, knows that
> NAZIS  depend on sophistry and often on cynical distortions of semantics      Please note--
> I have used the term   NAZI    to describe intensive anti semetism-----which is----actually
> INTENSE HATRED OF JEWS---by definition     In fact nazism is a construct that developed
> in Geermany in the last 1920s.
> 
> The word  ZIONISM   has been used in english for two concepts-----one---the biblical
> zionism----which is the major theme of the  'old' testament    and ----another ---which is
> more or less secular vs more or less religion based and sometimes called  "POLITICAL
> ZIONISM"      The more or less religion/secular based is te one invented
> in  the late 1800s       The standard  Zionism----the the one which is the theme of the  "old"
> testament.      Islamo nazi propagandaists  define  ZIONISM as ---as excluding the
> religion based zionism which is the theme of the  "old"  testament in order to justify
> their genocidal ideology
> 
> In sum-----they engage in sophistry and manipulation of semantics to justify their filth---
> somethings never change




I can't but help think (when Mrs. Sherri was posting about reading books from the 1800s) about what they Presbyterian Minister wrote in his book entitled "The Last Days of Christ Revealed" in the latter part of the 20th Century.  He was actually able to see a translation of the Dead Sea Scrolls, which of course we know weren't available in the 1800's.  He relates as to how Jesus belonged to the Essene sect, and that Jesus was the military messiah (messiah simply meaning the annointed one), and that John the Baptist was the religious messiah.  When John the Baptist was killed, Jesus took on both "hats."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Mother Theresa said it so well.

She said I see Jesus in every person.

But I can't expect one who continues in their disbelief in Jesus to understand that. All I do is share her words with you. 

I cannot expect anything of you/ from you. 

And a distinction must be made here, evil is a choice, there are evil ideologies, like Nazism and Zionism. People can choose to embrace their ideals and evil acts, but at anytime they can also freely turn away from those ideologies and turn to Jesus.

As long as we breathe air, at least that long, we have still time to repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him in spirit and truth and make Him our Lord and Savior.  

And then we can say in all Truth, we are His people and He is our God. 



Sweet_Caroline said:


> But you said Hamas resembles Jesus, or did you say Jesus resembles Hamas.  Boy, you are one confused SOB as you all say.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know all about Nazism , as Zionism is todays Nazism.
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus in Nazism and nothing of Jesus in the progeny of Nazism, Zionism, either.
> 
> it does not matter what the founders of these Ideologies claimed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who has read the   NAZI PROPAGANDA---of the past 150 years, knows that
> NAZIS  depend on sophistry and often on cynical distortions of semantics      Please note--
> I have used the term   NAZI    to describe intensive anti semetism-----which is----actually
> INTENSE HATRED OF JEWS---by definition     In fact nazism is a construct that developed
> in Geermany in the last 1920s.
> 
> The word  ZIONISM   has been used in english for two concepts-----one---the biblical
> zionism----which is the major theme of the  'old' testament    and ----another ---which is
> more or less secular vs more or less religion based and sometimes called  "POLITICAL
> ZIONISM"      The more or less religion/secular based is te one invented
> in  the late 1800s       The standard  Zionism----the the one which is the theme of the  "old"
> testament.      Islamo nazi propagandaists  define  ZIONISM as ---as excluding the
> religion based zionism which is the theme of the  "old"  testament in order to justify
> their genocidal ideology
> 
> In sum-----they engage in sophistry and manipulation of semantics to justify their filth---
> somethings never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Mother Teresa was a lesbian.


----------



## irosie91

in response to logical discussion-----the VERY BEST that sherri could 
muster is    ZIONISM IS THE NAZISM OF TODAY-----ie----she got NUTHIN'


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To repute the slanderous Zionist claims against Jesus, one has to read about who Jesus really is.
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not commenting, you are still preaching.  Proselytizing to people secure in their own beliefs, and not fearing god, but have an understanding and love you lack.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You have to remember, Mrs. Sherri, that Aris herself was brought up a Christian just as you have.  The big difference is that she has tolerance for all of the religions which apparently you don't have.  I doubt if most of the viewers here or the posters care if anyone worships the Man in the Moom or the Purple People Eater.  That would be each individual's choice.  All they care about is that people should not be murdered for their religious beliefs.  It almost sounds like you are guilty about something in your own life, and to get away from this guilt, you feel you have to start preaching to evryone.  Why not start preaching to the Iranian gang which is helping you post?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are wrong, Rosie.

All Jesus says comes straight from His Father.

Jesus is the Word, who existed before anything or any living creature in this world was created. 

If it, words of Jesus,  bear any resemblance to what was written before, it is because God The Father was the author of those original words appearing in The Old Testament. 

From the beginning, I believe it is Matthew 4, we read Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom, what He preached was always only what the Father directed Him to teach, and it had nothing to do with prior teachings of Judaism, except to fulfill promises from The Old Testament that speak of Jesus coming. 



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have become convinced the very reason Jesus speaks little about End Times is because He does not want the focus for Christians to be on that topic versus on Him and His teachings.
> 
> And what He teaches is Love, the first command, love God with all of your heart and all of your mind and all of your soul. The second command, love your neighbor as yourself. In these two commands, the Law is fulfilled.
> 
> Later, Jesus says, I give you a new command, love one another as I have loved you. His life and death are the example for Christians to follow.
> 
> And in The Gospels, we have The Sermon On the Mount, where we read many teachings of Jesus, like His command to Christians to love our enemy. He says God made the Sun rise on and the rain come down on them too. He loves them, too, is the point.
> 
> Also, The Gospels are filled with Parables which teach many things to believers in Jesus. Why parables? I think they cannot be understood without belief in Jesus. And in all He taught, reading The Gospels is always imparting new truths to those who read them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri      long ago when I was a kid-----MOST of my friends were christians----it was
> LONG ago -----I was always amazed at what they did not know about their own
> religion and judaism-------All your quotations which you attribute to Jesus----are
> HIS quotations of prior jewish writings.    His prayer----on "the mount"    "you shall
> love your G-d  etc etc     (brace yourself)   is repeated every day by obsevant jews --
> to this day and has been for more than 2500 years -----it is written on that little thing
> jews mount on doorposts----also for a more than 2500 years
> 
> I was a kid LONG AGO----before the internet------your ignorance is inexcusable
> 
> btw---the parables in the "gospel"   are typical pharisee stuff and the adages
> are mostly lifted from the talmud
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Stop hating others that don't share your fanatical and over zealous interpretation of the bible.
Stop calling other with rations opinions liars.
Stop throwing stone at others, before you remove your own sins (ssssssssss)
Stop judging others or condemning them to hell.  God has many paths, but we all get the same destination.  
Stop playing sunday school teach or god.
Begone evil thing, you have no power here.  God gave us brains to evaluate and analyze and make up our own minds, to make our own decisions.   You are not our taskmaster, our savior nor our judge.
If anything you do more to turn people away for your corrupt teaching than help your cause.
You are a magot among giants in a mosh pit.  Music please!





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To repute the slanderous Zionist claims against Jesus, one has to read about who Jesus really is.
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
> 
> For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
> 
> But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
> 
> John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, not a Zionist, but the Son of God.
> 
> I pity you and all Zionists for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> You choose whether to believe in Jesus, a choice between Heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not commenting, you are still preaching.  Proselytizing to people secure in their own beliefs, and not fearing god, but have an understanding and love you lack.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

aris2chat said:


> Stop hating others that don't share your fanatical and over zealous interpretation of the bible.
> Stop calling other with rations opinions liars.
> Stop throwing stone at others, before you remove your own sins (ssssssssss)
> Stop judging others or condemning them to hell.  God has many paths, but we all get the same destination.
> Stop playing sunday school teach or god.
> Begone evil thing, you have no power here.  God gave us brains to evaluate and analyze and make up our own minds, to make our own decisions.   You are not our taskmaster, our savior nor our judge.
> If anything you do more to turn people away for your corrupt teaching than help your cause.
> You are a magot among giants in a mosh pit.  Music please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To repute the slanderous Zionist claims against Jesus, one has to read about who Jesus really is.
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not commenting, you are still preaching.  Proselytizing to people secure in their own beliefs, and not fearing god, but have an understanding and love you lack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well said !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not doing any of that.

Just responding to slander against Jesus, which I will keep doing as long as posters continue to slander Jesus 




toastman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop hating others that don't share your fanatical and over zealous interpretation of the bible.
> Stop calling other with rations opinions liars.
> Stop throwing stone at others, before you remove your own sins (ssssssssss)
> Stop judging others or condemning them to hell.  God has many paths, but we all get the same destination.
> Stop playing sunday school teach or god.
> Begone evil thing, you have no power here.  God gave us brains to evaluate and analyze and make up our own minds, to make our own decisions.   You are not our taskmaster, our savior nor our judge.
> If anything you do more to turn people away for your corrupt teaching than help your cause.
> You are a magot among giants in a mosh pit.  Music please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To repute the slanderous Zionist claims against Jesus, one has to read about who Jesus really is.
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said !
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not doing any of that.
> 
> Just responding to slander against Jesus, which I will keep doing as long as posters continue to slander Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop hating others that don't share your fanatical and over zealous interpretation of the bible.
> Stop calling other with rations opinions liars.
> Stop throwing stone at others, before you remove your own sins (ssssssssss)
> Stop judging others or condemning them to hell.  God has many paths, but we all get the same destination.
> Stop playing sunday school teach or god.
> Begone evil thing, you have no power here.  God gave us brains to evaluate and analyze and make up our own minds, to make our own decisions.   You are not our taskmaster, our savior nor our judge.
> If anything you do more to turn people away for your corrupt teaching than help your cause.
> You are a magot among giants in a mosh pit.  Music please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Satanic Fatima...the readers can easily see you do all of that plus you have been caught telling outright lies on many occasions. Christians don't lie and they don't condemn others to hell which you do every day. Come out of her Satan!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is not a Zionist,  Jesus slanderer.

Jesus says the meek shall inherit the earth.

Jesus preached this:

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+5&version=NIV

Matthew 5

The Beatitudes

He said:


3 &#8220;Blessed are the poor in spirit,
    for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
4 Blessed are those who mourn,
    for they will be comforted.
5 Blessed are the meek,
    for they will inherit the earth.
6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
    for they will be filled.
7 Blessed are the merciful,
    for they will be shown mercy.
8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
    for they will see God.
9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
    for they will be called children of God.
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
    for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 &#8220;Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you

What He does not say is Blessed is Israel.

What He does not say is Blessed are Zionists. 

What He does not say is that He is a Zionist.







Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing any of that.
> 
> Just responding to slander against Jesus, which I will keep doing as long as posters continue to slander Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satanic Fatima...the readers can easily see you do all of that plus you have been caught telling outright lies on many occasions. Christians don't lie and they don't condemn others to hell which you do every day. Come out of her Satan!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Hossfly said:


> Who Posted? - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



She is like Joan. She sits by her keyboard 20 or more hours a day waiting to pounce on our posts within seconds after they're made. She probably believes she'll go to hell if she fails to respond to a post. And it's the weekend. Dollar to a donut her and the Iranians will post 48 hours consecutively.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is not a Zionist,  Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Jesus says the meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> Jesus preached this:
> 
> Matthew 5 NIV - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> He said:
> 
> 
> 3 &#8220;Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 4 Blessed are those who mourn,
> for they will be comforted.
> 5 Blessed are the meek,
> for they will inherit the earth.
> 6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
> for they will be filled.
> 7 Blessed are the merciful,
> for they will be shown mercy.
> 8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
> for they will see God.
> 9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
> for they will be called children of God.
> 10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 11 &#8220;Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed is Israel.
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed are Zionists.
> 
> What He does not say is that He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing any of that.
> 
> Just responding to slander against Jesus, which I will keep doing as long as posters continue to slander Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Fatima...the readers can easily see you do all of that plus you have been caught telling outright lies on many occasions. Christians don't lie and they don't condemn others to hell which you do every day. Come out of her Satan!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jesus was a Zionist


Jesus was a Zionist


----------



## MHunterB

There isn't any reason why Jesus the Jewish rabbi wouldn't have been a Zionist like Mary and Joseph and James and the rest of the family.

And there is nothing inherently negative about actual Zionism, which is merely the support by people for Judea/Israel, the Jewish homeland.  As Hadassah has shown everyone for a century now - Zionism is about building up the land and the people who live in it (that's *all* the people!).   

The only 'slander' going on in this thread is a vindictive virago slandering Zionism and anyone who doesn't agree with its pseudo-pacifist pious l'il pretense of 'knowing Jesus'.....


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not my words, your post is just more  words of a Zionist, that keeps proving there is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, all Sherri ever did was call everybody who doesn't agree with her lunacy "Satanic" and "going to hell", for a thousand times in this thread.  Do you see a PERSONAL ATTACK  there?  I don't. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks everyone is going to hell except her
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One of the definite signs of mental illness is saying something, and then claiming that you didn't a few minutes later. Short term memory loss.  The first things that happens after a concussion or brain damage.


----------



## MHunterB

Maybe it fell out of the pram as a baby?


----------



## Bumberclyde

If Jesus came back to the middle East today:


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> in response to logical discussion-----the VERY BEST that sherri could
> muster is    ZIONISM IS THE NAZISM OF TODAY-----ie----she got NUTHIN'


Actually Hamas, the Islamist terrorist animals that run Gaza, to which Sherri compared to Jesus, are the closest you can get to the Nazis. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Stop hating others that don't share your fanatical and over zealous interpretation of the bible.
> Stop calling other with rations opinions liars.
> Stop throwing stone at others, before you remove your own sins (ssssssssss)
> Stop judging others or condemning them to hell.  God has many paths, but we all get the same destination.
> Stop playing sunday school teach or god.
> Begone evil thing, you have no power here.  God gave us brains to evaluate and analyze and make up our own minds, to make our own decisions.   You are not our taskmaster, our savior nor our judge.
> If anything you do more to turn people away for your corrupt teaching than help your cause.
> You are a magot among giants in a mosh pit.  Music please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To repute the slanderous Zionist claims against Jesus, one has to read about who Jesus really is.
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not commenting, you are still preaching.  Proselytizing to people secure in their own beliefs, and not fearing god, but have an understanding and love you lack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Maybe it fell out of the pram as a baby?


While some may have been dropped in their head as a child, Jihad Sherri was clearly thrown  at the wall.


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> There isn't any reason why Jesus the Jewish rabbi wouldn't have been a Zionist like Mary and Joseph and James and the rest of the family.
> 
> And there is nothing inherently negative about actual Zionism, which is merely the support by people for Judea/Israel, the Jewish homeland.  As Hadassah has shown everyone for a century now - Zionism is about building up the land and the people who live in it (that's *all* the people!).
> 
> The only 'slander' going on in this thread is a vindictive virago slandering Zionism and anyone who doesn't agree with its pseudo-pacifist pious l'il pretense of 'knowing Jesus'.....




It would certainly seem that if JESUS  actually repudiated   ZION-----he would have 
mentioned that  "fact"        ZION  and the problems it faced with roman aggression 
was  THE ISSUE OF HIS DAY            A jesus who repudiated zion     and has nothing 
against    ROMAN RULE-------would be like a   USA  Senator    in 1942----who had 
nothing against   ADOLF ABU ALI------and repudiated the consitution of the USA----
but  simply FORGOT TO MENTION it


----------



## MJB12741

Numerous articles written by Christian historians, scholars & theologins have been presented on this thread verifying that Jesus is a Zionist.  However just because Christians believe the trut, that doesn't mean Sherri has to.

And how fascinating we find in her a Worshiper of Jesus the Zionist Jew & yet she detests his Zionist Christian followers.  Must be quite a life on the funny farm.


QUOTE=toastman;8511916]





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is not a Zionist,  Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Jesus says the meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> Jesus preached this:
> 
> Matthew 5 NIV - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> He said:
> 
> 
> 3 Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 4 Blessed are those who mourn,
> for they will be comforted.
> 5 Blessed are the meek,
> for they will inherit the earth.
> 6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
> for they will be filled.
> 7 Blessed are the merciful,
> for they will be shown mercy.
> 8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
> for they will see God.
> 9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
> for they will be called children of God.
> 10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 11 Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed is Israel.
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed are Zionists.
> 
> What He does not say is that He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Fatima...the readers can easily see you do all of that plus you have been caught telling outright lies on many occasions. Christians don't lie and they don't condemn others to hell which you do every day. Come out of her Satan!
Click to expand...


Jesus was a Zionist


Jesus was a Zionist[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Jesus went about all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues, and preaching the gospel of the kingdom, and healing all manner of sickness and all manner of disease among the people.

And his fame went throughout all Syria: and they brought unto him all sick people that were taken with divers diseases and torments, and those which were possessed with devils, and those which were lunatick, and those that had the palsy; and he healed them.

And there followed him great multitudes of people from Galilee, and from Decapolis, and from Jerusalem, and from Judaea, and from beyond Jordan.

Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway



He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God from the start of His Ministry and He preached He was Messiah.

Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?

AND He never even opposed the Roman Occupation.

And he told the Jews the temple would be destroyed for their disbelief and they would be scattered from Jerusalem.

Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach, temple destruction and Jews sent out of Jerusalem? 

He said, until you accept me, Jesus as Lord, He would not be with the people.

Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?




MHunterB said:


> There isn't any reason why Jesus the Jewish rabbi wouldn't have been a Zionist like Mary and Joseph and James and the rest of the family.
> 
> And there is nothing inherently negative about actual Zionism, which is merely the support by people for Judea/Israel, the Jewish homeland.  As Hadassah has shown everyone for a century now - Zionism is about building up the land and the people who live in it (that's *all* the people!).
> 
> The only 'slander' going on in this thread is a vindictive virago slandering Zionism and anyone who doesn't agree with its pseudo-pacifist pious l'il pretense of 'knowing Jesus'.....


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Jesus went about all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues, and preaching the gospel of the kingdom, and healing all manner of sickness and all manner of disease among the people.
> 
> And his fame went throughout all Syria: and they brought unto him all sick people that were taken with divers diseases and torments, and those which were possessed with devils, and those which were lunatick, and those that had the palsy; and he healed them.
> 
> And there followed him great multitudes of people from Galilee, and from Decapolis, and from Jerusalem, and from Judaea, and from beyond Jordan.
> 
> Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God from the start of His Ministry and He preached He was Messiah.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?
> 
> AND He never even opposed the Roman Occupation.
> 
> And he told the Jews the temple would be destroyed for their disbelief and they would be scattered from Jerusalem.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach, temple destruction and Jews sent out of Jerusalem?
> 
> He said, until you accept me, Jesus as Lord, He would not be with the people.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any reason why Jesus the Jewish rabbi wouldn't have been a Zionist like Mary and Joseph and James and the rest of the family.
> 
> And there is nothing inherently negative about actual Zionism, which is merely the support by people for Judea/Israel, the Jewish homeland.  As Hadassah has shown everyone for a century now - Zionism is about building up the land and the people who live in it (that's *all* the people!).
> 
> The only 'slander' going on in this thread is a vindictive virago slandering Zionism and anyone who doesn't agree with its pseudo-pacifist pious l'il pretense of 'knowing Jesus'.....
Click to expand...

Irrelevant drivel. If Jesus repudiated Zion he would have mentioned it, just as he did with the Pharisees. Instead we have hundreds of verses showing eternal love for Zion. 

Jesus slanderer. 

It's very lonely at the bottom for Jihad Sherri.

Jihad Sherri quote of the year:  "Hamas resembles Jesus"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The writing from the OP was a blog post of a gardener.

Is that the great theologians upon who Zionists rely?

Or is it the rotund Mr Hagee, the adulter, and alleged Christian who denies Jesus is the Messiah?

IS that the great theologians upon whom Zionists rely?

lol




MJB12741 said:


> Numerous articles written by Christian historians, scholars & theologins have been presented on this thread verifying that Jesus is a Zionist.  However just because Christians believe the trut, that doesn't mean Sherri has to.
> 
> And how fascinating we find in her a Worshiper of Jesus the Zionist Jew & yet she detests his Zionist Christian followers.  Must be quite a life on the funny farm.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=toastman;8511916]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist,  Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Jesus says the meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> Jesus preached this:
> 
> Matthew 5 NIV - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> He said:
> 
> 
> 3 &#8220;Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 4 Blessed are those who mourn,
> for they will be comforted.
> 5 Blessed are the meek,
> for they will inherit the earth.
> 6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
> for they will be filled.
> 7 Blessed are the merciful,
> for they will be shown mercy.
> 8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
> for they will see God.
> 9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
> for they will be called children of God.
> 10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 11 &#8220;Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed is Israel.
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed are Zionists.
> 
> What He does not say is that He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Fatima...the readers can easily see you do all of that plus you have been caught telling outright lies on many occasions. Christians don't lie and they don't condemn others to hell which you do every day. Come out of her Satan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More truths about Zionists great theologian John Hagee.


"Who is the Jesus of John C. Hagee? *We don't really know. His Jesus did not come to earth to be the Messiah. I understand he is now rewriting chapter 10 of his book and claims Jesus was a Messiah but not the one for the Jewish people. *He was a Messiah only for non-Jews. *I will come back here and add to my rebuttal once I have read his reconstruction and Jewish revisionism. *But would his revisionism change the fact he denies the Jesus of the New Testament? *Would it change the fact he is a confessed antichrist? what ever John Charles Hagee does now will all be a sham. *He has revealed his heart and soul by agreeing with Jews who are antichrist that their Messiah has not come in the flesh.

Hagee has fallen into the Jewish fallacy and lies that their real Messiah would come and deliver them from Roman occupation and control. *Since Jesus did not come as a military victor and evict the Roman forces and establish the Davidic kingdom, Hagee claims he did not qualify as the prophetic delivering Jewish Messiah. *But Hagee does have Jesus being a Messiah to the Gentile world. *In this manner he can be an antichrist and also claim to be a believer in Jesus as a Messiah. *There is nothing within the New Testament of this Hagee Jesus. *The Apostles did not teach this doctrine of two Messiahs: one for the Jews and a different one for Gentiles. *They did not reject Jesus as the promised Messiah for Israel using Hageeism interpretatioOn! *Let's face it, Hagee is preaching another Gospel and another Jesus."


Pastor John Hagee Modern Antichrist


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The writing from the OP was a blog post of a gardener.
> 
> Is that the great theologians upon who Zionists rely?
> 
> Or is it the rotund Mr Hagee, the adulter, and alleged Christian who denies Jesus is the Messiah?
> 
> IS that the great theologians upon whom Zionists rely?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous articles written by Christian historians, scholars & theologins have been presented on this thread verifying that Jesus is a Zionist.  However just because Christians believe the trut, that doesn't mean Sherri has to.
> 
> And how fascinating we find in her a Worshiper of Jesus the Zionist Jew & yet she detests his Zionist Christian followers.  Must be quite a life on the funny farm.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=toastman;8511916]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist,  Jesus slanderer.
> 
> Jesus says the meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> Jesus preached this:
> 
> Matthew 5 NIV - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> The Beatitudes
> 
> He said:
> 
> 
> 3 Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 4 Blessed are those who mourn,
> for they will be comforted.
> 5 Blessed are the meek,
> for they will inherit the earth.
> 6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
> for they will be filled.
> 7 Blessed are the merciful,
> for they will be shown mercy.
> 8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
> for they will see God.
> 9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
> for they will be called children of God.
> 10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 11 Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed is Israel.
> 
> What He does not say is Blessed are Zionists.
> 
> What He does not say is that He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


One would think that at this time Mrs. Sherri would be starting to cook dinner.  I don't think Jesus wants her to starve, and he says she can tell all about him later.  He suggests a nice thick ham steak with red-eye gravy, mashed potatoes, and some collard greens with a little fat back thrown in for flavoring.  Oh, and don't forget the corn bread or hush puppies.  What kind of a Southern meal would that be without one of those two???  Naturally Jesus can't sit down to dinner with Mrs. Sherri because he follows Kosher rules.  Maybe there is some Orthodox Jew in her town to whom she can introduce Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is in Heaven right now sitting at the right hand of God, no need for physical food for Jesus, Son of God.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writing from the OP was a blog post of a gardener.
> 
> Is that the great theologians upon who Zionists rely?
> 
> Or is it the rotund Mr Hagee, the adulter, and alleged Christian who denies Jesus is the Messiah?
> 
> IS that the great theologians upon whom Zionists rely?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous articles written by Christian historians, scholars & theologins have been presented on this thread verifying that Jesus is a Zionist.  However just because Christians believe the trut, that doesn't mean Sherri has to.
> 
> And how fascinating we find in her a Worshiper of Jesus the Zionist Jew & yet she detests his Zionist Christian followers.  Must be quite a life on the funny farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One would think that at this time Mrs. Sherri would be starting to cook dinner.  I don't think Jesus wants her to starve, and he says she can tell all about him later.  He suggests a nice thick ham steak with red-eye gravy, mashed potatoes, and some collard greens with a little fat back thrown in for flavoring.  Oh, and don't forget the corn bread or hush puppies.  What kind of a Southern meal would that be without one of those two???  Naturally Jesus can't sit down to dinner with Mrs. Sherri because he follows Kosher rules.  Maybe there is some Orthodox Jew in her town to whom she can introduce Jesus.
Click to expand...


You should see the dirty looks Mrs Sherri gets when Mr Jesus stops for coffee in the morning, and she is chowing down on a plate of bacon and pork sausage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Blasphemy against Jesus by Jews  has been going on for approaching 2000 years now, why should I expect it to stop now?


And many other things blasphemously spake they against him.

And as soon as it was day, the elders of the people and the chief priests and the scribes came together, and led him into their council, saying,

Art thou the Christ? tell us. And he said unto them, If I tell you, ye will not believe:

And if I also ask you, ye will not answer me, nor let me go.

Hereafter shall the Son of man sit on the right hand of the power of God.

Then said they all, Art thou then the Son of God? And he said unto them, Ye say that I am.

And they said, What need we any further witness? for we ourselves have heard of his own mouth.

Luke 22 - Judas Agrees to Betray Jesus - Now the - Bible Gateway


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Speaking of blasphemy, Watch "Stoning" on YouTube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk]Stoning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Blasphemy against Jesus by Jews  has been going on for approaching 2000 years now, why should I expect it to stop now?
> 
> 
> And many other things blasphemously spake they against him.
> 
> And as soon as it was day, the elders of the people and the chief priests and the scribes came together, and led him into their council, saying,
> 
> Art thou the Christ? tell us. And he said unto them, If I tell you, ye will not believe:
> 
> And if I also ask you, ye will not answer me, nor let me go.
> 
> Hereafter shall the Son of man sit on the right hand of the power of God.
> 
> Then said they all, Art thou then the Son of God? And he said unto them, Ye say that I am.
> 
> And they said, What need we any further witness? for we ourselves have heard of his own mouth.
> 
> Luke 22 - Judas Agrees to Betray Jesus - Now the - Bible Gateway




Really???  I don't even think the Jews think about Jesus.  However, people do know that when Christianity was accepted by the Romans, the Jews certainly didn't fare so good.  Meanwhile, aren't you conveniently forgetting that so much of the Middle East was originally inhabited by the early followers of Jesus.  When your friends left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded these countries, they forced many of the Christians to convert and killed so many who refused.  Now the descendents of the early Christians who were lucky enough to survive that onslaught can't practice their beliefs in peace, not to speak of all those that your friends are busy murdering even now.  Now how about going into the kitchen and making a good Southern meal for your Iranian gang?  They must be starving what with all the posting they are doing around the clock.


----------



## Bloodrock44

And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Can Sally read English?

The people blaspheming Jesus in Luke are Jewish.

The people blaspheming Jesus here, many are Jewish.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy against Jesus by Jews  has been going on for approaching 2000 years now, why should I expect it to stop now?
> 
> 
> And many other things blasphemously spake they against him.
> 
> And as soon as it was day, the elders of the people and the chief priests and the scribes came together, and led him into their council, saying,
> 
> Art thou the Christ? tell us. And he said unto them, If I tell you, ye will not believe:
> 
> And if I also ask you, ye will not answer me, nor let me go.
> 
> Hereafter shall the Son of man sit on the right hand of the power of God.
> 
> Then said they all, Art thou then the Son of God? And he said unto them, Ye say that I am.
> 
> And they said, What need we any further witness? for we ourselves have heard of his own mouth.
> 
> Luke 22 - Judas Agrees to Betray Jesus - Now the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???  I don't even think the Jews think about Jesus.  However, people do know that when Christianity was accepted by the Romans, the Jews certainly didn't fare so good.  Meanwhile, aren't you conveniently forgetting that so much of the Middle East was originally inhabited by the early followers of Jesus.  When your friends left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded these countries, they forced many of the Christians to convert and killed so many who refused.  Now the descendents of the early Christians who were lucky enough to survive that onslaught can't practice their beliefs in peace, not to speak of all those that your friends are busy murdering even now.  Now how about going into the kitchen and making a good Southern meal for your Iranian gang?  They must be starving what with all the posting they are doing around the clock.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Bloodrock44 said:


> And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.



Did you ever watch the Rev. Ernest Angley on television>  To perform a "miracle," he would slap someone on the back real hard and yell out "Out Foul Devil."  I think Mrs. Sherri needs someone to do that to her.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+5


I thank you so much for your hate filled words, I am blessed by your hate and personal attacks and slanderous lies.

Keep it coming now, I don't want my Blessings to stop.



Bloodrock44 said:


> And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.alphanewsdaily.com/Warning 17 Christians Will Be Hated.html

And Jesus prayed, "I have given them Your word;

******* and the world has hated them**(those Christians who love and follow the Messiah)

******* because they are not of the world,

******* just as I am not of the world.

******* I do not pray that You should take them out of the world,

******* but that You should keep them from the evil one (Satan)."

******* (In the Bible, Satan is also called the "Ruler*of this world"... until Christ (Messiah) returns)

******* (John 17:14-15)

If the world hates you,

******* you know that it hated Me before it hated you.

******* If you were of the world, the world would love its own.

******* Yet because you are not of the world,

******* but I chose you*out*of the world,

********therefore the world hates you."

******* (John 15:18-19)

*


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Can Sally read English?
> 
> The people blaspheming Jesus in Luke are Jewish.
> 
> The people blaspheming Jesus here, many are Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy against Jesus by Jews  has been going on for approaching 2000 years now, why should I expect it to stop now?
> 
> 
> And many other things blasphemously spake they against him.
> 
> And as soon as it was day, the elders of the people and the chief priests and the scribes came together, and led him into their council, saying,
> 
> Art thou the Christ? tell us. And he said unto them, If I tell you, ye will not believe:
> 
> And if I also ask you, ye will not answer me, nor let me go.
> 
> Hereafter shall the Son of man sit on the right hand of the power of God.
> 
> Then said they all, Art thou then the Son of God? And he said unto them, Ye say that I am.
> 
> And they said, What need we any further witness? for we ourselves have heard of his own mouth.
> 
> Luke 22 - Judas Agrees to Betray Jesus - Now the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???  I don't even think the Jews think about Jesus.  However, people do know that when Christianity was accepted by the Romans, the Jews certainly didn't fare so good.  Meanwhile, aren't you conveniently forgetting that so much of the Middle East was originally inhabited by the early followers of Jesus.  When your friends left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded these countries, they forced many of the Christians to convert and killed so many who refused.  Now the descendents of the early Christians who were lucky enough to survive that onslaught can't practice their beliefs in peace, not to speak of all those that your friends are busy murdering even now.  Now how about going into the kitchen and making a good Southern meal for your Iranian gang?  They must be starving what with all the posting they are doing around the clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Hmm, wonder how many in Mrs. Sherr's Iranian gang took ESL classes.  Meanwhile, Mrs. Sherri, do you really think that the readers are actually going to read all the Scriptures you are copying and pasting from the Internet.  If anyone was interested, they could of course do this for themselves, and they don't need you.  For the life of me, I don't understand why you don't preach to  your Iranian gang to accept Jesus.  Sit them down at the kitchen table, take out a Bible, and start reading to them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sally said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch the Rev. Ernest Angley on television>  To perform a "miracle," he would slap someone on the back real hard and yell out "Out Foul Devil."  I think Mrs. Sherri needs someone to do that to her.
Click to expand...




> Ernest Angley



Damn, does that bring back memories. I remember watching his show as a kid, and laughing my ass off when he would smack someone in the head while yelling "Heal".


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch the Rev. Ernest Angley on television>  To perform a "miracle," he would slap someone on the back real hard and yell out "Out Foul Devil."  I think Mrs. Sherri needs someone to do that to her.
Click to expand...

I'll volunteer. All I need is a Louisville Slugger.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 5 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> I thank you so much for your hate filled words, I am blessed by your hate and personal attacks and slanderous lies.
> 
> Keep it coming now, I don't want my Blessings to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.
Click to expand...

You blessing people now, Miz Jebus?


----------



## Sunni Man

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I thank you so much for your hate filled words, I am blessed by your hate and personal attacks and slanderous lies.
> 
> Keep it coming now, I don't want my Blessings to stop.


It really sad how the so called Christians here attack you Sherri.

I expected the Jews to slander you because you don't endorse their genocidal and racist views.

But it's disappointing to see the Christians behave this way.   ...   

.


----------



## Sally

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus just spake to me. He said you are correct Blood. Sherri is an imp of Satan. Not only that but she is a liar, a hypocrite, a heretic and a fornicator. She hates Jews and Israel. Thinks Jewish children are legitimate military targets. Praises God when a Jew dies. Condemns them to hell. She is a shill for Hamas. Has 2 or 3 Iranians posting to her account...and oh yes...I am a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch the Rev. Ernest Angley on television>  To perform a "miracle," he would slap someone on the back real hard and yell out "Out Foul Devil."  I think Mrs. Sherri needs someone to do that to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Angley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, does that bring back memories. I remember watching his show as a kid, and laughing my ass off when he would smack someone in the head while yelling "Heal".
Click to expand...


I think he was eventually arrested in Germany for "practicing medicine without a license."
But, Mrs. Sherri really does need someone to perform an exorcist on her while yelling "Out Foul Devil."


----------



## Hossfly

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you so much for your hate filled words, I am blessed by your hate and personal attacks and slanderous lies.
> 
> Keep it coming now, I don't want my Blessings to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> It really sad how the so called Christians here attack you Sherri.
> 
> I expected the Jews to slander you because you don't endorse their genocidal and racist views.
> 
> But it's disappointing to see the Christians behave this way.   ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Feed that troll, Sunni Man. She'll start talking in tongues pretty soon.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More truths about Zionists great theologian John Hagee.
> 
> 
> "Who is the Jesus of John C. Hagee? *We don't really know. His Jesus did not come to earth to be the Messiah. I understand he is now rewriting chapter 10 of his book and claims Jesus was a Messiah but not the one for the Jewish people. *He was a Messiah only for non-Jews. *I will come back here and add to my rebuttal once I have read his reconstruction and Jewish revisionism. *But would his revisionism change the fact he denies the Jesus of the New Testament? *Would it change the fact he is a confessed antichrist? what ever John Charles Hagee does now will all be a sham. *He has revealed his heart and soul by agreeing with Jews who are antichrist that their Messiah has not come in the flesh.
> 
> Hagee has fallen into the Jewish fallacy and lies that their real Messiah would come and deliver them from Roman occupation and control. *Since Jesus did not come as a military victor and evict the Roman forces and establish the Davidic kingdom, Hagee claims he did not qualify as the prophetic delivering Jewish Messiah. *But Hagee does have Jesus being a Messiah to the Gentile world. *In this manner he can be an antichrist and also claim to be a believer in Jesus as a Messiah. *There is nothing within the New Testament of this Hagee Jesus. *The Apostles did not teach this doctrine of two Messiahs: one for the Jews and a different one for Gentiles. *They did not reject Jesus as the promised Messiah for Israel using Hageeism interpretatioOn! *Let's face it, Hagee is preaching another Gospel and another Jesus."
> 
> 
> Pastor John Hagee Modern Antichrist


Majority of Christian Americans that support Israel and are Zionists, aren't necessarily in Hagee's church nor do they know who he is.  There are hundreds of American Christian groups numbering in the tens of millions who stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel.

Jihad Sherri quote of the year: 





> Hamas resembles Jesus


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you so much for your hate filled words, I am blessed by your hate and personal attacks and slanderous lies.
> 
> Keep it coming now, I don't want my Blessings to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> It really sad how the so called Christians here attack you Sherri.
> 
> I expected the Jews to slander you because you don't endorse their genocidal and racist views.
> 
> But it's disappointing to see the Christians behave this way.   ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

There ya go, the only person who agrees with Jihad Sherri is an Islamist moron.

Doesn't get any better than this, does it? 

With friends like this, who really needs enemies?


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Sally read English?
> 
> The people blaspheming Jesus in Luke are Jewish.
> 
> The people blaspheming Jesus here, many are Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really???  I don't even think the Jews think about Jesus.  However, people do know that when Christianity was accepted by the Romans, the Jews certainly didn't fare so good.  Meanwhile, aren't you conveniently forgetting that so much of the Middle East was originally inhabited by the early followers of Jesus.  When your friends left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded these countries, they forced many of the Christians to convert and killed so many who refused.  Now the descendents of the early Christians who were lucky enough to survive that onslaught can't practice their beliefs in peace, not to speak of all those that your friends are busy murdering even now.  Now how about going into the kitchen and making a good Southern meal for your Iranian gang?  They must be starving what with all the posting they are doing around the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, wonder how many in Mrs. Sherr's Iranian gang took ESL classes.  Meanwhile, Mrs. Sherri, do you really think that the readers are actually going to read all the Scriptures you are copying and pasting from the Internet.  If anyone was interested, they could of course do this for themselves, and they don't need you.  For the life of me, I don't understand why you don't preach to  your Iranian gang to accept Jesus.  Sit them down at the kitchen table, take out a Bible, and start reading to them.
Click to expand...

She can always break the ice with this.....

Jihad Sherri quote of the year: 





> Hamas resembles Jesus


----------



## Sunni Man

Sherri follows the gospel teachings of Jesus in the New Testament.

That's why she knows supporting Israel's fascist policies and racist agenda isn't Christian.   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you so much for your hate filled words, I am blessed by your hate and personal attacks and slanderous lies.
> 
> Keep it coming now, I don't want my Blessings to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> It really sad how the so called Christians here attack you Sherri.
> 
> I expected the Jews to slander you because you don't endorse their genocidal and racist views.
> 
> But it's disappointing to see the Christians behave this way.   ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And it has been very disappointing on a Middle East forum where many Christians as well as Muslims have been and are still being killed that you or Mrs. Sherri say nothing to condemn this.  Do you think the relatives of those who have been killed or wounded would care about Mrs. Sherri posting Scripture on a Middle East forum, or would they rather she be telling everyone to do what they can to help these unfortunate people?


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri follows the gospel teachings of Jesus in the New Testament.
> 
> That's why she knows supporting Israel's fascist policies and racist agenda isn't Christian.   ...


Sherri's version of Christianity is an abomination and is closer to Islam. 

Jihad Sherri quote of the year: 





> Hamas resembles Jesus


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Do you think the relatives of those who have been killed or wounded would care about Mrs. Sherri posting Scripture on a Middle East forum, or would they rather she be telling everyone to do what they can to help these unfortunate people?


Don't know.......don't care.    .....


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the relatives of those who have been killed or wounded would care about Mrs. Sherri posting Scripture on a Middle East forum, or would they rather she be telling everyone to do what they can to help these unfortunate people?[/
> 
> quote]Don't know.......don't care.    .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you don't care what is happening to these unfortunate people.  Why should you care when it is your fellow Muslims who are involved in the killing, the wounding and the making refugees of these Syrians?  Meanwhile, if you enjoy Mrs. Sherri's posting of Scriptures so much, maybe she will bring you back to Christianity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Do you think the relatives of those who have been killed or wounded would care about Mrs. Sherri posting Scripture on a Middle East forum, or would they rather she be telling everyone to do what they can to help these unfortunate people?


Silly-Sally why don't you go help these unfortunate people instead of wasting your time here posting   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the relatives of those who have been killed or wounded would care about Mrs. Sherri posting Scripture on a Middle East forum, or would they rather she be telling everyone to do what they can to help these unfortunate people?[/
> 
> quote]Silly-Sally why don't you go help these unfortunate people instead of wasting your time here posting   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Mr. Cuckoo, I have sent in money to help these people as well as posting what is happening to them.  You have said nothing but your usual nonsense.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Does anybody know if an Exorcism can be performed via Skype or FaceTime? 

Jihad Sherri is in dire need of one.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> But, Mr. Sunni Man, *I have sent in money to help these people* as well as posting what is happening to them.


Sure you do........


----------



## aris2chat

Jihad Sherri quote of the year: 





> Hamas resembles Jesus


[/QUOTE]

That one is going to live in infamy


----------



## Sunni Man

Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.

Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.

Helped the poor people with food.

And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Jihad Sherri quote of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus
Click to expand...


That one is going to live in infamy[/QUOTE]
Jihad Sherri no. 3 got fired over it.


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.
> 
> Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.
> 
> Helped the poor people with food.
> 
> And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...


That's why they're classified as a terrorist group by the US, Europe, and most of the civilized world. They're such do-gooders. 

Maybe they're misunderstood? Maybe they're trying to HEAL people and show how peaceful they are when they're shooting missiles at civilian targets or training suicide bombers to go blow up children's schools?  Did Jesus hide behind women and children using them as human shields?


----------



## aris2chat

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.
> 
> Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.
> 
> Helped the poor people with food.
> 
> And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...



Why are so many gazas treated in Israeli hospitals?  Why does Hamas threaten Israeli hospitals as targets?  Why are so many Hamas family member taken to Israeli hospitals instead of being treated in these Hamas built hospitals?


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God from the start of His Ministry and He preached He was Messiah.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?
> 
> AND He never even opposed the Roman Occupation.
> 
> And he told the Jews the temple would be destroyed for their disbelief and they would be scattered from Jerusalem.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach, temple destruction and Jews sent out of Jerusalem?



I'm starting to see where the problem is coming from.

First off, Jesus and G-d are the same.   Jesus was G-d.

So Jesus is the same G-d that said that the area now known as Palestine, was His land... and He gave it to the Israelite.

At the same time, G-d also said very clearly that if the Israeli people did not follow His commands, that he would send them off into captivity, which happened, that they would regather back in Israel, which happened, and that if they refused him again, they would be scattered all over the Earth, which happened, and yet the prophesies made it clear that at the set time, they would be regathered again, and would be made into a nation again, that they would bring back their own language again, have their own money again, and that the temple would be rebuilt yet again.

Zionism, isn't about building the temple, or about how to distribute farm land, or about the Romans, or about anything of a religious nature.

Zionism, is simply about the Jewish people, being back in the land that G-d specifically set aside for them, and the Israeli people having their own culture.

This ideology matches exactly with the will of G-d, as revealed with the prophesies recorded in the Bible.

Isaiah 66:8  The nation will be created in a single day.  When you compare the creation of Czechoslovakia, or even what happened with Iraq, Israel was literally created in a day. 

Ezekiel 20:34 The Jews will return to Israel from every country.  Jews have come from as far west as the US, and South America.  From as far east as China.  From as far north as the Ukrain and Russia, and as far South as south Africa, Austrialia and others.

Jeremiah 32:44  Jews will buy back land from around Jerusalem, and throughout Israel.  The Ottoman empire prohibited sale of land to Jews, and the British restricted land sales, until 1920, when the market was deregulated, and Jews from around the world bought land in Israel.  Many Jewish groups, even had collection boxes, to collect donations to buy land in Israel.

Isaiah 43:5-6,21 Now this is really interesting, because the text specifically says G-d will gather them from the East, the West, the North, and the South.   Interestingly, the migration of Jews back to Israel happened first from Eastern Arab Countries, which the moment Israel declared independence, hundreds on hundreds of thousands of Jews were violently expelled, which Ironically drove them straight to Israel.   The second migration came from the Western countries, specifically Germany, and the spread of Nazi control throughout Europe, which drove them to.... Israel.    Then the 3rd migration came from the North, where the crushing oppression and economic ruination of Socialism, drove Jews out of Russia and the Soviet bloc.... to Israel.    And the last migration was from the South, most notably Ethiopia.   The prophesy was completed verbatim. 

Zephaniah 3:8-10  The return of the pure Israeli language.   Prior, most Jews spoke Yiddish.   But now Hebrew is the official language of Israel, and all Jews in Israel are taught in Hebrew, and now even Arabs around Israel, are learning Hebrew in their own schools, because that's the language of the economy in Palestine.
bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-21516956   BBC News - Hebrew taught in Gaza schools, but barriers remain

Ezekiel 45:12-16  The return of the Shekel as currency in Israel.    The last Shekel, was somewhere around 300 AD as far as I can tell.  In 1980, the Shekel became the official currency of Israel.

*Now all of that to say this.*

Yes, Jesus did not say for the Jews to over throw the Romans.   Because that was not the will of G-d at that time.  They rejected their messiah, and thus as it was written, the gift would be given the Gentiles.   Which is what the Christian Church is all about.

But just as Jacob was promised by G-d, to have all the land to his descendent, that didn't mean that in the mean time, they would end up slaves in Egypt.   When the time came, G-d brought them all back to the land of Israel all over again, just as he promised Jacob.

Similarly, G-d promised to regather his people yet again, back on the land he gave them, and He has done so.   That's what Zionism is.  Promoting the plan G-d said he would do.


----------



## Andylusion

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.
> 
> Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.
> 
> Helped the poor people with food.
> 
> And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...



Jesus also said if a foreign soldier asked you to carry his equipment for a mile, go with him two miles.

Tell me, does Hamas follow the spirit of that command in regards to Israel?

When Jesus was asked about the second commandment, love your neighbor as yourself, he was asked "but who is my neighbor?"

Jesus then said the Parable of the Good Samaritan.   The point of that story was that the Jews hated the Samaritans, yet Jesus said that's who your neighbor is.

Tell me, does Hamas treat the Jews like the Good Samaritan?   Do they love their neighbors the Jews, like they love themselves, in the way Jesus said?

Be careful what you say about this.  G-d knows your every word, and what you know is true in your heart.  G-d is not mocked.  Whatever a man sows, he reaps.


----------



## Hossfly

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God from the start of His Ministry and He preached He was Messiah.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?
> 
> AND He never even opposed the Roman Occupation.
> 
> And he told the Jews the temple would be destroyed for their disbelief and they would be scattered from Jerusalem.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach, temple destruction and Jews sent out of Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see where the problem is coming from.
> 
> First off, Jesus and G-d are the same.   Jesus was G-d.
> 
> So Jesus is the same G-d that said that the area now known as Palestine, was His land... and He gave it to the Israelite.
> 
> At the same time, G-d also said very clearly that if the Israeli people did not follow His commands, that he would send them off into captivity, which happened, that they would regather back in Israel, which happened, and that if they refused him again, they would be scattered all over the Earth, which happened, and yet the prophesies made it clear that at the set time, they would be regathered again, and would be made into a nation again, that they would bring back their own language again, have their own money again, and that the temple would be rebuilt yet again.
> 
> Zionism, isn't about building the temple, or about how to distribute farm land, or about the Romans, or about anything of a religious nature.
> 
> Zionism, is simply about the Jewish people, being back in the land that G-d specifically set aside for them, and the Israeli people having their own culture.
> 
> This ideology matches exactly with the will of G-d, as revealed with the prophesies recorded in the Bible.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8  The nation will be created in a single day.  When you compare the creation of Czechoslovakia, or even what happened with Iraq, Israel was literally created in a day.
> 
> Ezekiel 20:34 The Jews will return to Israel from every country.  Jews have come from as far west as the US, and South America.  From as far east as China.  From as far north as the Ukrain and Russia, and as far South as south Africa, Austrialia and others.
> 
> Jeremiah 32:44  Jews will buy back land from around Jerusalem, and throughout Israel.  The Ottoman empire prohibited sale of land to Jews, and the British restricted land sales, until 1920, when the market was deregulated, and Jews from around the world bought land in Israel.  Many Jewish groups, even had collection boxes, to collect donations to buy land in Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 43:5-6,21 Now this is really interesting, because the text specifically says G-d will gather them from the East, the West, the North, and the South.   Interestingly, the migration of Jews back to Israel happened first from Eastern Arab Countries, which the moment Israel declared independence, hundreds on hundreds of thousands of Jews were violently expelled, which Ironically drove them straight to Israel.   The second migration came from the Western countries, specifically Germany, and the spread of Nazi control throughout Europe, which drove them to.... Israel.    Then the 3rd migration came from the North, where the crushing oppression and economic ruination of Socialism, drove Jews out of Russia and the Soviet bloc.... to Israel.    And the last migration was from the South, most notably Ethiopia.   The prophesy was completed verbatim.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:8-10  The return of the pure Israeli language.   Prior, most Jews spoke Yiddish.   But now Hebrew is the official language of Israel, and all Jews in Israel are taught in Hebrew, and now even Arabs around Israel, are learning Hebrew in their own schools, because that's the language of the economy in Palestine.
> bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-21516956   BBC News - Hebrew taught in Gaza schools, but barriers remain
> 
> Ezekiel 45:12-16  The return of the Shekel as currency in Israel.    The last Shekel, was somewhere around 300 AD as far as I can tell.  In 1980, the Shekel became the official currency of Israel.
> 
> *Now all of that to say this.*
> 
> Yes, Jesus did not say for the Jews to over throw the Romans.   Because that was not the will of G-d at that time.  They rejected their messiah, and thus as it was written, the gift would be given the Gentiles.   Which is what the Christian Church is all about.
> 
> But just as Jacob was promised by G-d, to have all the land to his descendent, that didn't mean that in the mean time, they would end up slaves in Egypt.   When the time came, G-d brought them all back to the land of Israel all over again, just as he promised Jacob.
> 
> Similarly, G-d promised to regather his people yet again, back on the land he gave them, and He has done so.   That's what Zionism is.  Promoting the plan G-d said he would do.
Click to expand...

Tread lightly friend or Sherria will scorch you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And I know I tried to explain this already, but there is a whole lot of truth in the words of Mother Theresa when she said she saw Jesus in every person. 

She focused her ministry on the poorest of poor in India, the outcasts, and she took them in often when they were dying and she showed them Gods love, that God loved them too. 

Seeing human beings as needing God and always a person God cares about and created in His own image and as having value and worth is not a thing I am ashamed of. 

As for Hamas in particular, what has affected my opinion to a large degree is a book called Light Force by Brother Andrew.

I think it was The First Intifada he visited Gaza, he met with Hamas members, he was invited to speak about Jesus in an Islamic University even. He was allowed to open a Christian bookstore in Gaza. He met with the sole surviving founder of Hamas still alive today, Mahmoud Zahar,  he was invited to dinner in his home. And Mahmoud Zahar asked Brother Andrew to find someone in the US government who would talk to them, Hamas. He reached out to talk, does not sound like the monster he is portrayed as, this Hamas founder whose own son was killed in a targeted killing attempt on his life in a bombing of his home by Israel.  Brother Andrew got nowhere trying to find a US government person willing to talk to Hamas.

The US wants Hamas to be her enemy, we are really not interested in diplomacy or peace even, or we would encourage reconciliation of Hamas and Fatah and deal with people with respect and treat others with  dignity. 

There is value and worth in all of us and that includes Hamas.




aris2chat said:


> Jihad Sherri quote of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus
Click to expand...


That one is going to live in infamy[/QUOTE]


----------



## MHunterB

"There is value and worth in all of us and that includes Hamas."

AND ZIONISTS AS WELL:  the l'il sherrithing forgot that part.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And I know I tried to explain this already, but there is a whole lot of truth in the words of Mother Theresa when she said she saw Jesus in every person.
> 
> She focused her ministry on the poorest of poor in India, the outcasts, and she took them in often when they were dying and she showed them Gods love, that God loved them too.
> 
> Seeing human beings as needing God and always a person God cares about and created in His own image and as having value and worth is not a thing I am ashamed of.
> 
> As for Hamas in particular, what has affected my opinion to a large degree is a book called Light Force by Brother Andrew.
> 
> I think it was The First Intifada he visited Gaza, he met with Hamas members, he was invited to speak about Jesus in an Islamic University even. He was allowed to open a Christian bookstore in Gaza. He met with the sole surviving founder of Hamas still alive today, Mahmoud Zahar,  he was invited to dinner in his home. And Mahmoud Zahar asked Brother Andrew to find someone in the US government who would talk to them, Hamas. He reached out to talk, does not sound like the monster he is portrayed as, this Hamas founder whose own son was killed in a targeted killing attempt on his life in a bombing of his home by Israel.  Brother Andrew got nowhere trying to find a US government person willing to talk to Hamas.
> 
> The US wants Hamas to be her enemy, we are really not interested in diplomacy or peace even, or we would encourage reconciliation of Hamas and Fatah and deal with people with respect and treat others with  dignity.
> 
> There is value and worth in all of us and that includes Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri quote of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas resembles Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one is going to live in infamy
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
I need a tissue after this testimonial.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The problem is in The New Testament there is a new covenant and Salvation comes from belief in Jesus for both Jews and Gentile.

Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.

Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings. 

Zionists want to create a new Jesus and ignore who Jesus says He is and who The Gospels say Jesus is.

Man was made in the image of God, Zionists want to set themselves above God even,  and declare God made in the image of Zionists. 

Zionism is not the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches, it never was and it never will be and Jesus cannot simply be transformed by Zionists into someone He is not. 









Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God from the start of His Ministry and He preached He was Messiah.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?
> 
> AND He never even opposed the Roman Occupation.
> 
> And he told the Jews the temple would be destroyed for their disbelief and they would be scattered from Jerusalem.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach, temple destruction and Jews sent out of Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see where the problem is coming from.
> 
> First off, Jesus and G-d are the same.   Jesus was G-d.
> 
> So Jesus is the same G-d that said that the area now known as Palestine, was His land... and He gave it to the Israelite.
> 
> At the same time, G-d also said very clearly that if the Israeli people did not follow His commands, that he would send them off into captivity, which happened, that they would regather back in Israel, which happened, and that if they refused him again, they would be scattered all over the Earth, which happened, and yet the prophesies made it clear that at the set time, they would be regathered again, and would be made into a nation again, that they would bring back their own language again, have their own money again, and that the temple would be rebuilt yet again.
> 
> Zionism, isn't about building the temple, or about how to distribute farm land, or about the Romans, or about anything of a religious nature.
> 
> Zionism, is simply about the Jewish people, being back in the land that G-d specifically set aside for them, and the Israeli people having their own culture.
> 
> This ideology matches exactly with the will of G-d, as revealed with the prophesies recorded in the Bible.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8  The nation will be created in a single day.  When you compare the creation of Czechoslovakia, or even what happened with Iraq, Israel was literally created in a day.
> 
> Ezekiel 20:34 The Jews will return to Israel from every country.  Jews have come from as far west as the US, and South America.  From as far east as China.  From as far north as the Ukrain and Russia, and as far South as south Africa, Austrialia and others.
> 
> Jeremiah 32:44  Jews will buy back land from around Jerusalem, and throughout Israel.  The Ottoman empire prohibited sale of land to Jews, and the British restricted land sales, until 1920, when the market was deregulated, and Jews from around the world bought land in Israel.  Many Jewish groups, even had collection boxes, to collect donations to buy land in Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 43:5-6,21 Now this is really interesting, because the text specifically says G-d will gather them from the East, the West, the North, and the South.   Interestingly, the migration of Jews back to Israel happened first from Eastern Arab Countries, which the moment Israel declared independence, hundreds on hundreds of thousands of Jews were violently expelled, which Ironically drove them straight to Israel.   The second migration came from the Western countries, specifically Germany, and the spread of Nazi control throughout Europe, which drove them to.... Israel.    Then the 3rd migration came from the North, where the crushing oppression and economic ruination of Socialism, drove Jews out of Russia and the Soviet bloc.... to Israel.    And the last migration was from the South, most notably Ethiopia.   The prophesy was completed verbatim.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:8-10  The return of the pure Israeli language.   Prior, most Jews spoke Yiddish.   But now Hebrew is the official language of Israel, and all Jews in Israel are taught in Hebrew, and now even Arabs around Israel, are learning Hebrew in their own schools, because that's the language of the economy in Palestine.
> bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-21516956   BBC News - Hebrew taught in Gaza schools, but barriers remain
> 
> Ezekiel 45:12-16  The return of the Shekel as currency in Israel.    The last Shekel, was somewhere around 300 AD as far as I can tell.  In 1980, the Shekel became the official currency of Israel.
> 
> *Now all of that to say this.*
> 
> Yes, Jesus did not say for the Jews to over throw the Romans.   Because that was not the will of G-d at that time.  They rejected their messiah, and thus as it was written, the gift would be given the Gentiles.   Which is what the Christian Church is all about.
> 
> But just as Jacob was promised by G-d, to have all the land to his descendent, that didn't mean that in the mean time, they would end up slaves in Egypt.   When the time came, G-d brought them all back to the land of Israel all over again, just as he promised Jacob.
> 
> Similarly, G-d promised to regather his people yet again, back on the land he gave them, and He has done so.   That's what Zionism is.  Promoting the plan G-d said he would do.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The problem is in The New Testament there is a new covenant and Salvation comes from belief in Jesus for both Jews and Gentile.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings.
> 
> Zionists want to create a new Jesus and ignore who Jesus says He is and who The Gospels say Jesus is.
> 
> Man was made in the image of God, Zionists want to set themselves above God even,  and declare God made in the image of Zionists.
> 
> Zionism is not the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches, it never was and it never will be and Jesus cannot simply be transformed by Zionists into someone He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God from the start of His Ministry and He preached He was Messiah.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach?
> 
> AND He never even opposed the Roman Occupation.
> 
> And he told the Jews the temple would be destroyed for their disbelief and they would be scattered from Jerusalem.
> 
> Is that what Zionist Rabbis preach, temple destruction and Jews sent out of Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see where the problem is coming from.
> 
> First off, Jesus and G-d are the same.   Jesus was G-d.
> 
> So Jesus is the same G-d that said that the area now known as Palestine, was His land... and He gave it to the Israelite.
> 
> At the same time, G-d also said very clearly that if the Israeli people did not follow His commands, that he would send them off into captivity, which happened, that they would regather back in Israel, which happened, and that if they refused him again, they would be scattered all over the Earth, which happened, and yet the prophesies made it clear that at the set time, they would be regathered again, and would be made into a nation again, that they would bring back their own language again, have their own money again, and that the temple would be rebuilt yet again.
> 
> Zionism, isn't about building the temple, or about how to distribute farm land, or about the Romans, or about anything of a religious nature.
> 
> Zionism, is simply about the Jewish people, being back in the land that G-d specifically set aside for them, and the Israeli people having their own culture.
> 
> This ideology matches exactly with the will of G-d, as revealed with the prophesies recorded in the Bible.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8  The nation will be created in a single day.  When you compare the creation of Czechoslovakia, or even what happened with Iraq, Israel was literally created in a day.
> 
> Ezekiel 20:34 The Jews will return to Israel from every country.  Jews have come from as far west as the US, and South America.  From as far east as China.  From as far north as the Ukrain and Russia, and as far South as south Africa, Austrialia and others.
> 
> Jeremiah 32:44  Jews will buy back land from around Jerusalem, and throughout Israel.  The Ottoman empire prohibited sale of land to Jews, and the British restricted land sales, until 1920, when the market was deregulated, and Jews from around the world bought land in Israel.  Many Jewish groups, even had collection boxes, to collect donations to buy land in Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 43:5-6,21 Now this is really interesting, because the text specifically says G-d will gather them from the East, the West, the North, and the South.   Interestingly, the migration of Jews back to Israel happened first from Eastern Arab Countries, which the moment Israel declared independence, hundreds on hundreds of thousands of Jews were violently expelled, which Ironically drove them straight to Israel.   The second migration came from the Western countries, specifically Germany, and the spread of Nazi control throughout Europe, which drove them to.... Israel.    Then the 3rd migration came from the North, where the crushing oppression and economic ruination of Socialism, drove Jews out of Russia and the Soviet bloc.... to Israel.    And the last migration was from the South, most notably Ethiopia.   The prophesy was completed verbatim.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:8-10  The return of the pure Israeli language.   Prior, most Jews spoke Yiddish.   But now Hebrew is the official language of Israel, and all Jews in Israel are taught in Hebrew, and now even Arabs around Israel, are learning Hebrew in their own schools, because that's the language of the economy in Palestine.
> bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-21516956   BBC News - Hebrew taught in Gaza schools, but barriers remain
> 
> Ezekiel 45:12-16  The return of the Shekel as currency in Israel.    The last Shekel, was somewhere around 300 AD as far as I can tell.  In 1980, the Shekel became the official currency of Israel.
> 
> *Now all of that to say this.*
> 
> Yes, Jesus did not say for the Jews to over throw the Romans.   Because that was not the will of G-d at that time.  They rejected their messiah, and thus as it was written, the gift would be given the Gentiles.   Which is what the Christian Church is all about.
> 
> But just as Jacob was promised by G-d, to have all the land to his descendent, that didn't mean that in the mean time, they would end up slaves in Egypt.   When the time came, G-d brought them all back to the land of Israel all over again, just as he promised Jacob.
> 
> Similarly, G-d promised to regather his people yet again, back on the land he gave them, and He has done so.   That's what Zionism is.  Promoting the plan G-d said he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


None of what you just said changes the fact that Jesus was a Zionist. 

You can try all you want, but your bullshit posts won't change a thing


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Mr. Sunni Man, *I have sent in money to help these people* as well as posting what is happening to them.
> 
> quote]Sure you do........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mr. Cuckoo doesn't believe that UNICEF, with the donations of many people just like me, are helping the people in need..  Meanwhile, Mr. Cuckoo gives zilch because his fellow Muslims are doing the killing.  Be a sport.  Dig into your pocket even if it kills you.
> 
> Syria: UNICEF Delivers Water to 10,000,000 People - UNICEF FieldNotes
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why is it Sally has such a hard time discussing thread topics?

We are dealing with this false claim that Jesus is a Zionist. 

And if Sally were a Christian, which she sometimes hints she might be, why does she not understand that Jesus leads those who believe in Him where He chooses to lead them?

Zionists seem to have a huge problem submitting to God and Gods authority.



Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the relatives of those who have been killed or wounded would care about Mrs. Sherri posting Scripture on a Middle East forum, or would they rather she be telling everyone to do what they can to help these unfortunate people?[/
> 
> quote]Don't know.......don't care.    .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you don't care what is happening to these unfortunate people.  Why should you care when it is your fellow Muslims who are involved in the killing, the wounding and the making refugees of these Syrians?  Meanwhile, if you enjoy Mrs. Sherri's posting of Scriptures so much, maybe she will bring you back to Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God

John 3 - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway


And after over 3000 posts, still no one can point out where Jesus says He is a Zionist.

And the reason is He never did, because He was not and is not a Zionist.

He is the Son of God, I guess I will post that Scripture again, try to read it, Jesus clearly says who He is. 



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is in The New Testament there is a new covenant and Salvation comes from belief in Jesus for both Jews and Gentile.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings.
> 
> Zionists want to create a new Jesus and ignore who Jesus says He is and who The Gospels say Jesus is.
> 
> Man was made in the image of God, Zionists want to set themselves above God even,  and declare God made in the image of Zionists.
> 
> Zionism is not the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches, it never was and it never will be and Jesus cannot simply be transformed by Zionists into someone He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see where the problem is coming from.
> 
> First off, Jesus and G-d are the same.   Jesus was G-d.
> 
> So Jesus is the same G-d that said that the area now known as Palestine, was His land... and He gave it to the Israelite.
> 
> At the same time, G-d also said very clearly that if the Israeli people did not follow His commands, that he would send them off into captivity, which happened, that they would regather back in Israel, which happened, and that if they refused him again, they would be scattered all over the Earth, which happened, and yet the prophesies made it clear that at the set time, they would be regathered again, and would be made into a nation again, that they would bring back their own language again, have their own money again, and that the temple would be rebuilt yet again.
> 
> Zionism, isn't about building the temple, or about how to distribute farm land, or about the Romans, or about anything of a religious nature.
> 
> Zionism, is simply about the Jewish people, being back in the land that G-d specifically set aside for them, and the Israeli people having their own culture.
> 
> This ideology matches exactly with the will of G-d, as revealed with the prophesies recorded in the Bible.
> 
> Isaiah 66:8  The nation will be created in a single day.  When you compare the creation of Czechoslovakia, or even what happened with Iraq, Israel was literally created in a day.
> 
> Ezekiel 20:34 The Jews will return to Israel from every country.  Jews have come from as far west as the US, and South America.  From as far east as China.  From as far north as the Ukrain and Russia, and as far South as south Africa, Austrialia and others.
> 
> Jeremiah 32:44  Jews will buy back land from around Jerusalem, and throughout Israel.  The Ottoman empire prohibited sale of land to Jews, and the British restricted land sales, until 1920, when the market was deregulated, and Jews from around the world bought land in Israel.  Many Jewish groups, even had collection boxes, to collect donations to buy land in Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 43:5-6,21 Now this is really interesting, because the text specifically says G-d will gather them from the East, the West, the North, and the South.   Interestingly, the migration of Jews back to Israel happened first from Eastern Arab Countries, which the moment Israel declared independence, hundreds on hundreds of thousands of Jews were violently expelled, which Ironically drove them straight to Israel.   The second migration came from the Western countries, specifically Germany, and the spread of Nazi control throughout Europe, which drove them to.... Israel.    Then the 3rd migration came from the North, where the crushing oppression and economic ruination of Socialism, drove Jews out of Russia and the Soviet bloc.... to Israel.    And the last migration was from the South, most notably Ethiopia.   The prophesy was completed verbatim.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:8-10  The return of the pure Israeli language.   Prior, most Jews spoke Yiddish.   But now Hebrew is the official language of Israel, and all Jews in Israel are taught in Hebrew, and now even Arabs around Israel, are learning Hebrew in their own schools, because that's the language of the economy in Palestine.
> bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-21516956   BBC News - Hebrew taught in Gaza schools, but barriers remain
> 
> Ezekiel 45:12-16  The return of the Shekel as currency in Israel.    The last Shekel, was somewhere around 300 AD as far as I can tell.  In 1980, the Shekel became the official currency of Israel.
> 
> *Now all of that to say this.*
> 
> Yes, Jesus did not say for the Jews to over throw the Romans.   Because that was not the will of G-d at that time.  They rejected their messiah, and thus as it was written, the gift would be given the Gentiles.   Which is what the Christian Church is all about.
> 
> But just as Jacob was promised by G-d, to have all the land to his descendent, that didn't mean that in the mean time, they would end up slaves in Egypt.   When the time came, G-d brought them all back to the land of Israel all over again, just as he promised Jacob.
> 
> Similarly, G-d promised to regather his people yet again, back on the land he gave them, and He has done so.   That's what Zionism is.  Promoting the plan G-d said he would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of what you just said changes the fact that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> You can try all you want, but your bullshit posts won't change a thing
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why is it Sally has such a hard time discussing thread topics?
> 
> We are dealing with this false claim that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And if Sally were a Christian, which she sometimes hints she might be, why does she not understand that Jesus leads those who believe in Him where He chooses to lead them?
> 
> Zionists seem to have a huge problem submitting to God and Gods authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you don't care what is happening to these unfortunate people.  Why should you care when it is your fellow Muslims who are involved in the killing, the wounding and the making refugees of these Syrians?  Meanwhile, if you enjoy Mrs. Sherri's posting of Scriptures so much, maybe she will bring you back to Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because YOU, a hateful, hypocritical, bigoted, anti - semitic, lying sack of SHIT says it is a false claim, doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Ever so slightly off-topic:   Hi, Androw - and welcome to the board : ))

Just a minor point here:  The Jews didn't just up and decide to hate on the Samaritans one day, yanno!  The Samaritans rejected the Oral Teachings (Talmud) - although they have a version of their own.  There is some thought that the original Samaritans were actually imported from Assyria when the Jews were hauled off to Babylon.  Although they were allowed by Ezra to participate in building the Second Temple, the Samaritans were considered heretics by the Jews.  They weren't 'hated' as in oppressed, but ostracized (the feeling was mutual) - as per the instructions in the Torah .

A minister friend of ours gave a sermon on that parable several years ago:  he told his congregation to think about the group they most despised, and replace 'Samaritan' with that word to get at the true meaning of the parable.  So it could've been the story of (forgive the language) "The Good ******" or "The Good Honkey"  or The Good Gook" or "The Good Papist" or "The Good Heathen"..........  His sermon had been directly  inspired by one of his congregation who told a 'joke' in his hearing: 

 "A ****** and a **** both fall off the Empire State building - which one hits the ground first?"

 "Who cares, so long as they both do?"


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And after over 3000 posts, still no one can point out where Jesus says He is a Zionist.
> 
> And the reason is He never did, because He was not and is not a Zionist.
> 
> He is the Son of God, I guess I will post that Scripture again, try to read it, Jesus clearly says who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is in The New Testament there is a new covenant and Salvation comes from belief in Jesus for both Jews and Gentile.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings.
> 
> Zionists want to create a new Jesus and ignore who Jesus says He is and who The Gospels say Jesus is.
> 
> Man was made in the image of God, Zionists want to set themselves above God even,  and declare God made in the image of Zionists.
> 
> Zionism is not the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches, it never was and it never will be and Jesus cannot simply be transformed by Zionists into someone He is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you just said changes the fact that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> You can try all you want, but your bullshit posts won't change a thing
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The fact that you think that Jesus has to say he is a Zionist for it to be true, shows just how stupid you are. Go back to school Sherri, so you can learn how to read and how to interpret passages


----------



## irosie91

Leave sherri alone-----she believes that the entity she calls  "god"----is 
---sometimes      "isa/alla"   and sometimes  G-d/Jesus--------most of all she 
believes that  Jesus----the one who is also isa---and is also   G-d/alla------is a liar. 
He repeatedly states thruout the bible that no matter what happen   the children of 
Israel  (aka Jacob)  will    GO UP----ie ---either be or end up in  ZION  ----sherri 
believes-----the repeated assertion of    THE "GO UP"  thing is a lie.    Thus ---
isa/alla   or whoever it is who is her "god"   ---some thing which is a liar----or something 
never even mentioned in the bible.      It certainly does show up in the koran.  That one h
had entirely different policies----now being played out in SYRIA       Interestinly enough---
ALEPPO seems to be one of the major arenas of that play.   -----an interesting factoid of 
HISTORY------Aleppo is   NINEVEH       remember Nineveh?     It is the city that JONAH 
was reluctant to save-------but he was kinda forced to do so-----after being eaten by 
moby dick  ------Aleppo is  NINEVEH  ------Jonah had to save that city just so the play 
could go on          THE PLAY MUST GO ON !!!!!   even moby dick knew that. 

remember CAPTAIN AHAB?     he was married to first mate   JEZEBEL  <<<  I have 
no doubt that there is hidden meaning somewhere in that interesting coincidence----
Aleppo,   Jonah,  Nineveh,   Moby Dick,  Captain Ahab,  Jezebel ---etc ......


----------



## MHunterB

Can't we all picture the l'il sherrithing telling that same 'joke' about a Jewish and a Christian Zionist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I keep giving you the words of Jesus where He Himself says who He is, the Son of God.

AND you keep rejecting Him for who He says He is and saying He is One He is not. 

Clearly, what I see is Zionists creating a God and a Jesus in their own image, and you have it ass backwards .

GOD is the Creator, we are His creations, He created man in His image, it's not us creating God in our image.

I have not forgotten you agreeing with Sharon  sons when they said their father went when he was ready. You give a human credit for a matter of life and death only God controls, again setting yourself above God.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it Sally has such a hard time discussing thread topics?
> 
> We are dealing with this false claim that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And if Sally were a Christian, which she sometimes hints she might be, why does she not understand that Jesus leads those who believe in Him where He chooses to lead them?
> 
> Zionists seem to have a huge problem submitting to God and Gods authority.
> 
> 
> Just because YOU, a hateful, hypocritical, bigoted, anti - semitic, lying sack of SHIT says it is a false claim, doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I keep giving you the words of Jesus where He Himself says who He is, the Son of God.
> 
> AND you keep rejecting Him for who He says He is and saying He is One He is not.
> 
> Clearly, what I see is Zionists creating a God and a Jesus in their own image, and you have it ass backwards .
> 
> GOD is the Creator, we are His creations, He created man in His image, it's not us creating God in our image.
> 
> I have not forgotten you agreeing with Sharon  sons when they said their father went when he was ready. You give a human credit for a matter of life and death only God controls, again setting yourself above God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it Sally has such a hard time discussing thread topics?
> 
> We are dealing with this false claim that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And if Sally were a Christian, which she sometimes hints she might be, why does she not understand that Jesus leads those who believe in Him where He chooses to lead them?
> 
> Zionists seem to have a huge problem submitting to God and Gods authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because YOU, a hateful, hypocritical, bigoted, anti - semitic, lying sack of SHIT says it is a false claim, doesn't make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you imagine that people think you are an oracle, Moms?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I keep giving you the words of Jesus where He Himself says who He is, the Son of God.
> 
> AND you keep rejecting Him for who He says He is and saying He is One He is not.
> 
> Clearly, what I see is Zionists creating a God and a Jesus in their own image, and you have it ass backwards .
> 
> GOD is the Creator, we are His creations, He created man in His image, it's not us creating God in our image.
> 
> I have not forgotten you agreeing with Sharon  sons when they said their father went when he was ready. You give a human credit for a matter of life and death only God controls, again setting yourself above God.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Wrong again   Sherri-----according to the  BIBLE    which is the bible of both christians
> and jews----ie the  "old"  testament-----G-d   in creating MAN----creating him as something
> different from your fellow animals ------He created man with    FREE WILL -----your fellow
> animals----like dogs, pigs and rat----even insects-----function on INSTINCT-----they depend
> on INSTINCTs which are chemically mediated -----for food gathering and self protection --
> etc----BUT MAN HAS  WHAT YOUR FELLOW ANIMALS LACK----a highly deveoped FOREBRAIN---which can overcome chemically mediated instincts----and manifest  FREE WILL.----man and ONLY man can DECIDE TO DIE -----your fellow pond scum syncitial formations make no such DECISIONS.      The sons of adam   "b'nai adam"    ben adam--
> human beings -------have FREE WILL.       The  G-d of jews and christians says so ------
> Genesis----an excellent book--------read it some time
> 
> Is that not fascinating ----it is one of the attributes that make zonists different from
> you and your fellow creatures


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I think toast boy should finish Kindergarten.

Jesus was asked over and over and over who He was and He answered that question many times and He never said I am a Zionist.

Why would He hide such a thing from everyone?

Well, there is one rather obvious reason, Zionism was not founded for another 1800 years. 

But even assuming, for a moment, that were not the case, what would be the reason for Jesus to conceal this from everyone?

Jesus said not one single word about being a Zionist or anything about Zionism or anything about Jews returning to the land, and there already was a Dispersion/Diaspora, we have talked about that here in prior posts. 

Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God and at no time did He teach or preach a word about Jews returning to the land of Palestine.

You Zionists need to stop continuing in your disbelief of Jesus, because as Jesus says clearly in John 3, continuing disbelief will result in condemnation. 

And you need to accept Jesus for who Jesus says He is, not keep transforming Him into who you want Him to be. 

One more time, toast boy, you have a choice, will you choose Jesus and Heaven or is your choice hell?



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after over 3000 posts, still no one can point out where Jesus says He is a Zionist.
> 
> And the reason is He never did, because He was not and is not a Zionist.
> 
> He is the Son of God, I guess I will post that Scripture again, try to read it, Jesus clearly says who He is.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you just said changes the fact that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> You can try all you want, but your bullshit posts won't change a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you think that Jesus has to say he is a Zionist for it to be true, shows just how stupid you are. Go back to school Sherri, so you can learn how to read and how to interpret passages
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, thou that killest the prophets, and stonest them which are sent unto thee, how often would I have gathered thy children together, even as a hen gathereth her chickens under her wings, and ye would not!

Behold, your house is left unto you desolate.

For I say unto you, Ye shall not see me henceforth, till ye shall say, Blessed is he that cometh in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


You always make claims you cannot back up with sources.

Where is it Jesus makes claims the children of Israel will go up to Zion?

I will repost Jesus words to Israel in Matthew 23, try to read what Jesus says for a change. 



irosie91 said:


> Leave sherri alone-----she believes that the entity she calls  "god"----is
> ---sometimes      "isa/alla"   and sometimes  G-d/Jesus--------most of all she
> believes that  Jesus----the one who is also isa---and is also   G-d/alla------is a liar.
> He repeatedly states thruout the bible that no matter what happen   the children of
> Israel  (aka Jacob)  will    GO UP----ie ---either be or end up in  ZION  ----sherri
> believes-----the repeated assertion of    THE "GO UP"  thing is a lie.    Thus ---
> isa/alla   or whoever it is who is her "god"   ---some thing which is a liar----or something
> never even mentioned in the bible.      It certainly does show up in the koran.  That one h
> had entirely different policies----now being played out in SYRIA       Interestinly enough---
> ALEPPO seems to be one of the major arenas of that play.   -----an interesting factoid of
> HISTORY------Aleppo is   NINEVEH       remember Nineveh?     It is the city that JONAH
> was reluctant to save-------but he was kinda forced to do so-----after being eaten by
> moby dick  ------Aleppo is  NINEVEH  ------Jonah had to save that city just so the play
> could go on          THE PLAY MUST GO ON !!!!!   even moby dick knew that.
> 
> remember CAPTAIN AHAB?     he was married to first mate   JEZEBEL  <<<  I have
> no doubt that there is hidden meaning somewhere in that interesting coincidence----
> Aleppo,   Jonah,  Nineveh,   Moby Dick,  Captain Ahab,  Jezebel ---etc ......


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus hated Jews, today he'd be called a self-hating Jew, but that's why he started his own cult.


----------



## irosie91

I read the 'new'  Testament----I do not recall at any time  Jesus saying  
"I AM THE MESSIAH"   ------nor do I remember at any time -----anywhere 
in preceding scriptural writings ----even by  MOSES ----that "the messiah"  would 
carry a  Y chromosome from  G-d.     I do recall  the terms  'sons of G-d'    and   
'sons of Man'    showing up here and there in hebrew poetry usually to designate 
-----JOOOOOS       also "SONS OF LIGHT"-----and  "SONS OF DARKNESS"-----to designate 
good vs evil.   ----especially in mystical writings.    The writings atributed to the unknown 
person   'JOHN"   are very mystical         Where does Jesus HIMSELF  as recorded by a 
WITNESS   actually say     "I AM THE MESSIAH" -------maybe I missed it 
For a jew to refer to  G-d  as ----MY FATHER------was and is ----standard pharisee.

In the famous "LORD's PRAYER"-----attributed to Jesus----he says   "OUR FATHER....."
<<< like any other standard pharisee      That's   "avinu"   in hebrew---and probably 
in aramaic too.        I am not sure of the aramaic----ask----one of the aramaic 
knowers.     I don't think   GREEKS   referred to  Zeus as  "our father" -but I really do not 
know.      The hindus refer to the GANGES RIVER as a "mother"     ganga-ma<<<  
or something like that-----not sure-----apolgies to any hindus out there if a got that wrong

also    Jeuss does not say   "MY FATHER"----he says  "OUR FATHER" -----remember 
sherri?


----------



## Sally

Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus hated Jews, today he'd be called a self-hating Jew, but that's why he started his own cult.



Are you speaking to Jesus directly these days, Bumberclyde?  Can you ask him if he disliked the fact that on the cross he was on said King of the Jews.


----------



## Kondor3

Bumberclyde said:


> _Jesus hated Jews, today he'd be called a self-hating Jew, but that's why he started his own cult._


Yes, yes, yes... very nice, I'm sure... thank you for playing...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sally said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus hated Jews, today he'd be called a self-hating Jew, but that's why he started his own cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking to Jesus directly these days, Bumberclyde?  Can you ask him if he disliked the fact that on the cross he was on said King of the Jews.
Click to expand...


He told me no one ever changed his diaper on the cross, and that it made it really uncomfortable.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You always do such a fine job of displaying your ignorance , only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists. 




Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.
> 
> Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.
> 
> Helped the poor people with food.
> 
> And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're classified as a terrorist group by the US, Europe, and most of the civilized world. They're such do-gooders.
> 
> Maybe they're misunderstood? Maybe they're trying to HEAL people and show how peaceful they are when they're shooting missiles at civilian targets or training suicide bombers to go blow up children's schools?  Did Jesus hide behind women and children using them as human shields?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 14:2*&#9658;

New International Version
My Father's house has many rooms; if that were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you?

John 14:2 My Father's house has many rooms; if that were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you?

Jesus uses both the words My Father and Our Father.

No surprise, He is the Son and believers in Jesus are sons by our belief in Jesus.

Purely explained by what the Gospel of the Kingdom is. 





irosie91 said:


> I read the 'new'  Testament----I do not recall at any time  Jesus saying
> "I AM THE MESSIAH"   ------nor do I remember at any time -----anywhere
> in preceding scriptural writings ----even by  MOSES ----that "the messiah"  would
> carry a  Y chromosome from  G-d.     I do recall  the terms  'sons of G-d'    and
> 'sons of Man'    showing up here and there in hebrew poetry usually to designate
> -----JOOOOOS       also "SONS OF LIGHT"-----and  "SONS OF DARKNESS"-----to designate
> good vs evil.   ----especially in mystical writings.    The writings atributed to the unknown
> person   'JOHN"   are very mystical         Where does Jesus HIMSELF  as recorded by a
> WITNESS   actually say     "I AM THE MESSIAH" -------maybe I missed it
> For a jew to refer to  G-d  as ----MY FATHER------was and is ----standard pharisee.
> 
> In the famous "LORD's PRAYER"-----attributed to Jesus----he says   "OUR FATHER....."
> <<< like any other standard pharisee      That's   "avinu"   in hebrew---and probably
> in aramaic too.        I am not sure of the aramaic----ask----one of the aramaic
> knowers.     I don't think   GREEKS   referred to  Zeus as  "our father" -but I really do not
> know.      The hindus refer to the GANGES RIVER as a "mother"     ganga-ma<<<
> or something like that-----not sure-----apolgies to any hindus out there if a got that wrong
> 
> also    Jeuss does not say   "MY FATHER"----he says  "OUR FATHER" -----remember
> sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The English word "messiah" is translated from the greek &#956;e&#963;&#963;&#943;&#945;&#962; (messias) and is found only two times in the New Testament:

John 1:41, "He found first his own brother Simon, and said to him, 'We have found the Messiah' (which translated means Christ)."John 4:25-26, "The woman said to Him, 'I know that Messiah is coming (He who is called Christ); when that One comes, He will declare all things to us.' *26 Jesus said to her, 'I who speak to you am He.'"

John Hagee denies Jesus claimed to be the Messiah | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There are two significant points worth mentioning here.* First, the word "messiah" is translated as "Christ":* "messiah" is the Old Testament Hebrew equivalent for the New Testament Greek "christ". *So whenever we see the word Christ used in the New Testament we know it is speaking of Messiah.* Second, Jesus himself affirmed that he was the Christ.* Here are some additional scriptures that confirm this.

Matt. 16:16-17, "And Simon Peter answered and said, 'Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.' *17 And Jesus answered and said to him, 'Blessed are you, Simon Barjona, because flesh and blood did not reveal this to you, but My Father who is in heaven.'"Mark 14:61-62, "But He kept silent, and made no answer. Again the high priest was questioning Him, and saying to Him, Are You the Christ, the Son of the Blessed One? *62 And Jesus said, I am; and you shall see the Son of Man sitting at the right hand of Power, and coming with the clouds of heaven."John 17:3, "And this is eternal life, that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom you have sent."

Jesus affirmed that he was the Messiah (John 4:25-26) and the Christ (Matt. 16:17; Mark 14:61-62; and John 17:3)

John Hagee denies Jesus claimed to be the Messiah | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I find the Book ofJohn and the Book of Matthew compliment each other and are consistent with each other . I think I rely on them more than the other two gospels.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are two significant points worth mentioning here.* First, the word "messiah" is translated as "Christ":* "messiah" is the Old Testament Hebrew equivalent for the New Testament Greek "christ". *So whenever we see the word Christ used in the New Testament we know it is speaking of Messiah.* Second, Jesus himself affirmed that he was the Christ.* Here are some additional scriptures that confirm this.
> 
> Matt. 16:16-17, "And Simon Peter answered and said, 'Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.' *17 And Jesus answered and said to him, 'Blessed are you, Simon Barjona, because flesh and blood did not reveal this to you, but My Father who is in heaven.'"Mark 14:61-62, "But He kept silent, and made no answer. Again the high priest was questioning Him, and saying to Him, Are You the Christ, the Son of the Blessed One? *62 And Jesus said, I am; and you shall see the Son of Man sitting at the right hand of Power, and coming with the clouds of heaven."John 17:3, "And this is eternal life, that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom you have sent."
> 
> Jesus affirmed that he was the Messiah (John 4:25-26) and the Christ (Matt. 16:17; Mark 14:61-62; and John 17:3)
> 
> John Hagee denies Jesus claimed to be the Messiah | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry



Since Mrs. Sherri is pushing to make this forum into a Religion Class, why not make it into a Comparative Religion Class like they give in universities and colleges so that it gives us a chance to learn a little bit about other religions?  After all, there are several different religions in this world, and it would be interesting to open-minded viewers to learn a little bit about some of them.

The Vedas
There are four Vedas, the Rig Veda, Sama Veda, Yajur Veda and Atharva Veda. The Vedas are the primary texts of Hinduism. They also had a vast influence on Buddhism, Jainism, and Sikhism. Traditionally the text of the Vedas was coeval with the universe. Scholars have determined that the Rig Veda, the oldest of the four Vedas, was composed about 1500 B.C., and codified about 600 B.C. It is unknown when it was finally committed to writing, but this probably was at some point after 300 B.C.

The Vedas contain hymns, incantations, and rituals from ancient India. Along with the Book of the Dead, the Enuma Elish, the I Ching, and the Avesta, they are among the most ancient religious texts still in existence. Besides their spiritual value, they also give a unique view of everyday life in India four thousand years ago. The Vedas are also the most ancient extensive texts in an Indo-European language, and as such are invaluable in the study of comparative linguistics.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I find the Book ofJohn and the Book of Matthew compliment each other and are consistent with each other . I think I rely on them more than the other two gospels.



You should some of the gospels that didn't make it into the bible.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I find the Book ofJohn and the Book of Matthew compliment each other and are consistent with each other . I think I rely on them more than the other two gospels.




I have seen no evidence in your posts that you think at all-----you parrot pre-cooked 
crap.        JOHN---according to christian scholars constitutes,,  a collection 
of writings of persons unknown.      The book of revulsions is attributed to John. 
It is also fact that  the writings of JOHN    were in greek.     Christian scholars also 
note that at no point do the writers of   "JOHN"   claim to be witness to the words 
attributed to Jesus       It does not seem logical to me that an intimate of Jesus 
would QUOTE HIM IN GREEK     Jesus did not speak greek.     Aramaic and greek 
are unrelated languages ------translation from   aramaic to greek and then 
to english is quite a mess.       I have a sense that you have no famliarity at all 
with  any language other than english------which you do not use particularly well. 
Your attempt to INTRICATELY  analyze  -----word for word-----english words that are a translation of a translation of heresay that is at least 1700 years old -------is kinda silly.      It would not work in a court 
of law.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You always do such a fine job of displaying your ignorance , only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.
> 
> Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.
> 
> Helped the poor people with food.
> 
> And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're classified as a terrorist group by the US, Europe, and most of the civilized world. They're such do-gooders.
> 
> Maybe they're misunderstood? Maybe they're trying to HEAL people and show how peaceful they are when they're shooting missiles at civilian targets or training suicide bombers to go blow up children's schools?  Did Jesus hide behind women and children using them as human shields?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You could be right, Moms. Hamas could be Disciples of Christ.


----------



## MJB12741

Surely Sherri is aware of the gospel according to Ralph.






Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Book ofJohn and the Book of Matthew compliment each other and are consistent with each other . I think I rely on them more than the other two gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should some of the gospels that didn't make it into the bible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists._"


Including your own...


----------



## MJB12741

What a friend Israel has in Hamas.  Without Hamas, Palestinians would not be killing each other.  Long live Hamas.


----------



## Kondor3

MJB12741 said:


> What a friend Israel has in Hamas. Without Hamas, Palestinians would not be killing each other.  Long live Hamas.


Rather like watching a dog chase its own tail...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.I'm /I]" _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Including your own..._
Click to expand...

_

So what?

We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan ._


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Surely Sherri is aware of the gospel according to Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Book ofJohn and the Book of Matthew compliment each other and are consistent with each other . I think I rely on them more than the other two gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should some of the gospels that didn't make it into the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



the BOOK OF MATTHEW   like the writings of JOHN   are in greek----the writers make 
no claim of having actually witnessed the words they attribute to  Jesus----and certainly 
do not QUOTE him----since they do not use aramaic        Both books are based on 
"INSPIRATION"   and   heresay ---(writings or information of other people)     IMO--sherri 
should try harder to grow a brain-------I have no idea why any person would CHOOSE 
as  "THE BEST"      such fourth hand heresay        Neither  matthew nor  john can be 
identified as historic figures.      They are unknowns.       To me----an attempt to 
analyze the writings as anything other than parables----is something like insisting 
that   BALAAM actually had conversations with his    "ass"---(make that donkey) or 
that  moby dick actually swallowed JONAH  ----on his way to NINEVEH  (aleppo)


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.I'm /I]" _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Including your own..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan ._
Click to expand...

_


As tragic as that was, that ended the war so that more Japanese weren't killed and more of our soldiers weren't killed.  However, there are events in history where your Muslim buddies have killed even more.  And, let's face it, if you can't stand this country, nobody is stopping you from packing up and moving to Iran with your Iranian gang._


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As tragic as that was, that ended the war so that more Japanese weren't killed and more of our soldiers weren't killed.  However, there are events in history where your Muslim buddies have killed even more.  And, let's face it, if you can't stand this country, nobody is stopping you from packing up and moving to Iran with your Iranian gang.
Click to expand...


There are SO MANY OPTIONS     not just Iran.    Perhaps we posters can discuss 
the OPTIONS  ------a kind of excecise in MATCHING   person to country   
AKA      A MATCH MADE IN JANNAH


----------



## MHunterB

The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38

Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll

These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll
> 
> These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......




She is doing her very best.   ------gee------was she not  OFF TOPIC?----I 
do see a CONNECTION ----but just a connection has been insufficient in the 
past in avoidance of  sanctions


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri follows the gospel teachings of Jesus in the New Testament.
> 
> That's why she knows supporting Israel's fascist policies and racist agenda isn't Christian.   ...


Sherri follows the gospel according to Mohammad / Hamas.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You always do such a fine job of displaying your ignorance , only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hamas does follow the teaching of Jesus.
> 
> Hamas has built hospitals and roads for the people.
> 
> Helped the poor people with food.
> 
> And are willing to lay down their life for their fellow man.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're classified as a terrorist group by the US, Europe, and most of the civilized world. They're such do-gooders.
> 
> Maybe they're misunderstood? Maybe they're trying to HEAL people and show how peaceful they are when they're shooting missiles at civilian targets or training suicide bombers to go blow up children's schools?  Did Jesus hide behind women and children using them as human shields?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A few nations, huh?  So the United States, about 30 European countries, Canada, Japan, Australia etc etc are just a few nations?  Does Jihad Sherri the retard realize that according to US law (the country she lives in) assisting Hamas in any way will land you in Federal Prison for at least 10 years?  

Which nation do you live in retard?  Nation of Islam?  Idiot.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.I'm /I]" _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Including your own..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan ._
Click to expand...

_
Well it's no wonder that Jew hating, IslamoNazi, terrorist supporting dirtbags like Sherri also hate America with a passion. Wow.  What a surprise!_


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.I'm /I]" _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Including your own..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan ._
Click to expand...

_
"Your Honor, the Prosecution rests."

Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.

Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.

True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done._


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
Click to expand...



It did not take me so long----but only because I read the islamo nazi literature as 
a child----circa 1960.     She is completly UNORIGINAL-----she talks the talk and walks 
the walk of a typical islamo nazi---------the best clue to a persons vocation &/or ideology 
is  his/her  LINGO.       Every vocation and ever avocation and every ideology has a LINGO


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, God judges people and nations , not Zionists like Kondor who place themselves above God.

And these judgments await us.

There is no defense for the US dropping two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities.

They say  thousands still die every year from radiation and diseases caused by our terror attacks.

Why is it the lives of those civilians have no worth or value for Zionists like Kondor? 

Certainly the US has taken the lives of more innocent civilians then Hamas ever thought about doing. 



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, God judges people and nations , not Zionists like Kondor who place themselves above God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> 
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anyone interested in that which   "GOD DOES"       just ask sherri-------she is the supervisor 
of the perverse "god"     that she worships


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.

Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about. 




MHunterB said:


> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll
> 
> These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> She gets more and more DESPERATE-----now she THREATENS  with the
> perverted piece of crap  "god of the underworld' ----isa-----that she worships


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Are you even in outright denial that God judges Zionists?

I am threatening no one, but I believe we shall all experience a physical death based on what I see.

The only one I ever heard of not experiencing a physical death was a man named Enoch, his story is in the Bible.

And I believe there is a Judgment too.

And I do believe Nations are judged too.

Having these beliefs is not threatening anyone.

I most definitely do not claim to be God and the One who judges.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> She gets more and more DESPERATE-----now she THREATENS  with the
> perverted piece of crap  "god of the underworld' ----isa-----that she worships
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you even in outright denial that God judges Zionists?
> 
> I am threatening no one, but I believe we shall all experience a physical death based on what I see.
> 
> The only one I ever heard of not experiencing a physical death was a man named Enoch, his story is in the Bible.
> 
> And I believe there is a Judgment too.
> 
> And I do believe Nations are judged too.
> 
> Having these beliefs is not threatening anyone.
> 
> I most definitely do not claim to be God and the One who judges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> She gets more and more DESPERATE-----now she THREATENS  with the
> perverted piece of crap  "god of the underworld' ----isa-----that she worships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice-----you have every right to believe what ever perversity you wish  ----do
> you know what     ANOCHI means?        It is a very interesting word
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Yep, it's the weekend. Satanic Sherri, Iranian Sherri #1 and Iranian Sherri #2 will be posting for 48 consecutive hours. And she /it claims they have a life off the boards. And Jesus is still a Zionist.


----------



## Billo_Really

Bloodrock44 said:


> And Jesus is still a Zionist.



I'm sorry, I disagree.

Jesus is_ not _an asshole!


----------



## R.D.

Billo_Really said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus is still a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I disagree.
> 
> Jesus is_ not _an asshole!
Click to expand...


Still not funny


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Back to Jesus and who Jesus is, He is the Son of God. 

He came to Save man from sin, to reconcile man with God, both Jew and Gentile who believe in Him.

He says not one word about Jews returning to Palestine, He never says a word about Palestine even, a Palestine mentioned four times in The Old Testament.

His only words about land are that the meek shall inherit the world. 

Jesus Kingdom is a Spiritual Kingdom, on believing in Jesus in Spirit and Truth and being born again, dying to self and living for Christ and living in Christ and having a personal relationship with Jesus Christ, a human being enters into and becomes a member of this Kingdom of God.

We each choose, do we repent from sin and turn from the world and humble ourselves and turn to Jesus and ask for His forgiveness from our sins and invite  Him into our hearts to live for eternity.

And the Gospel of the Kingdom that Jesus lived and died and rose again to teach and preach is what saves and nothing else saves but Jesus.

Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

In the Story of Jesus, there is nothing about Zionism.

What Jesus does say is He shall return.

His return will be a personal return. John 14:2-3


John 14:2-3 (NIV)


2 My Father&#8217;s house has many rooms; if that were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you? 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am.


His return will be a visible return. Acts 1:9-11


Acts 1:9-1 (NIV)


9 After he said this, he was taken up before their very eyes, and a cloud hid him from their sight.

10 They were looking intently up into the sky as he was going, when suddenly two men dressed in white stood beside them. 11 &#8220;Men of Galilee,&#8221; they said, &#8220;why do you stand here looking into the sky? This same Jesus, who has been taken from you into heaven, will come back in the same way you have seen him go into heaven.&#8221;


Jesus return shall be an unmistakable return. Matthew 24:23-27, 30



Matthew 24:23-27, 30 (NIV)


23 At that time if anyone says to you, &#8216;Look, here is the Messiah!&#8217; or, &#8216;There he is!&#8217; do not believe it. 24 For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25 See, I have told you ahead of time.

26 &#8220;So if anyone tells you, &#8216;There he is, out in the wilderness,&#8217; do not go out; or, &#8216;Here he is, in the inner rooms,&#8217; do not believe it. 27 For as lightning that comes from the east is visible even in the west, so will be the coming of the Son of Man

30 &#8220;Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth* will mourn when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven, with power and great glory.[


Jesus return will be a sudden return. Mark 13: 32-36


Mark 13:32-36 (NIV)

The Day and Hour Unknown

32 &#8220;But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. 33 Be on guard! Be alert[a]! You do not know when that time will come. 34 It&#8217;s like a man going away: He leaves his house and puts his servants in charge, each with their assigned task, and tells the one at the door to keep watch.

35 &#8220;Therefore keep watch because you do not know when the owner of the house will come back&#8212;whether in the evening, or at midnight, or when the rooster crows, or at dawn. 36 If he comes suddenly, do not let him find you sleeping


Jesus return will be an unexpected return. 2 Peter 3:4, 10


Peter 3:4-10 (NIV)

4 They will say, &#8220;Where is this &#8216;coming&#8217; he promised? Ever since our ancestors died, everything goes on as it has since the beginning of creation.&#8221; 

10 But the day of the Lord will come like a thief. The heavens will disappear with a roar; the elements will be destroyed by fire, and the earth and everything done in it will be laid bare.[

Jesus return will be a glorious return. 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17


1 Thessalonians 4:16-17 (NIV)


16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever*


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sherri, there's really no solid proof that Jesus or god said any of what you're quoting. You know that, right?


----------



## Billo_Really

R.D. said:


> Still not funny


How 'bout now?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-21

16 For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of Gods one and only Son. 19 This is the verdict: Light has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil. 20 Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed. 21 But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God

I know what Jesus says.

It is all recorded in The Bible.

Now, you have a choice to make, do you believe Jesus and in Jesus and choose Heaven or shall your choice be hell?




Bumberclyde said:


> Sherri, there's really no solid proof that Jesus or god said any of what you're quoting. You know that, right?


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16-21
> 
> 16 For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of Gods one and only Son. 19 This is the verdict: Light has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil. 20 Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed. 21 But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God
> 
> I know what Jesus says.
> 
> It is all recorded in The Bible.
> 
> Now, you have a choice to make, do you believe Jesus and in Jesus and choose Heaven or shall your choice be hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, there's really no solid proof that Jesus or god said any of what you're quoting. You know that, right?
Click to expand...

The bible isn't a record, it's earliest fragments date from several generation AFTER Jesus died, making it all made up. So how did Noah get polar bears from the arctic onto his boat in the Middle East, then back again?


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Bible is The Word of God.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Bible is The Word of God.



So how did Noah get 2 polar bears from the arctic on his boat?


----------



## Sunni Man

I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.

Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.

WHERE Is that written?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is The Word of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did Noah get 2 polar bears from the arctic on his boat?
Click to expand...


And how did he get the penguins from the Antarctic? Or the pandas from China? Or the kangaroos?

And why didn't he get the unicorns??




Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.
> 
> WHERE Is that written?



The Bible says he saved 2 of every animal.

Except the unicorns.




Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.
> 
> WHERE Is that written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says he saved 2 of every animal.
> 
> Except the unicorns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...

Jesus didn't say he is a Zionist.
The Bible didn't mention Polar Bears.
But we assume there were Polar bears.
Which makes Jesus a Zionist.
That was easy.
Somebody tell Sherria.


----------



## MJB12741

Several times in the past I have asked if everyone is aware how Israel's greatest enemies are also America's greatest enemies hating Christians & Jews like Sherri does?





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _No, God judges people and nations , not Zionists like Kondor who place themselves above God_...


Get thee behind me, Shaitan...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sunni Man said:


> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...



Because scripture, like the koran, is made up mumbo jumbo. I suspect mohammed wrote the koran because he was tired of wiping his ass with rocks.


----------



## Sunni Man

Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.
> 
> WHERE Is that written?



So how did the millions of species of animals not mentioned in the bible come to be? Are they all post-flood fabrications?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...



So the unicorns were neither clean or unclean?

What were they then??




Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Kondor3

MJB12741 said:


> Several times in the past I have asked if everyone is aware how Israel's greatest enemies are also America's greatest enemies hating Christians & Jews like Sherri does?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> 
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Purely as a matter of personal opinion...

It strikes me that people like the person(s) behind the _Sherriah_ account - who (a) portray their own country as a terrorist state, (b) take the Muslim Militant side in any confrontation between East and West, and who (c) compound their political dogma with rigid and potentially insane interpretations of religious dogma - present a genuine potential danger to national security, not only as spewers of poisonous propaganda, but also as Fifth Columnists and Enemy Sympathizers, giving aid and comfort to the enemy in time of war.

Concurrent with continuing to allow a healthy measure of Freedom of Speech... hopefully, the Feds are keeping an especially watchful eye on he/she/it/them...

If ever there was a poster-child for sustaining that despicable and damnable legislation known as 'The Patriot Act', it would be the _Sherriah_ critter.


----------



## Sunni Man

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the unicorns were neither clean or unclean?
> 
> What were they then??
Click to expand...

There was only 2 categories for all animals but the Torah doesn't say which one the unicorn belonged.

The hebrew word for what the KJV calls a unicorn is "reh-ame" meaning a wild ox, or aurochs, which are now extinct

Species go extinct all of the time.

Apparently unicorns were one of those animals that went extinct.   ...   

.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the unicorns were neither clean or unclean?
> 
> What were they then??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know the answer to that.
> 
> The hebrew word for what the KJV calls a unicorn is "reh-ame" meaning a wild ox, or aurochs, which are now extinct
> 
> Species go extinct all of the time.
> 
> Apparently unicorns were one of those animals that went extinct.   ...
Click to expand...


The next animals to go extinct in North America will probably be muslims.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bumberclyde said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the unicorns were neither clean or unclean?
> 
> What were they then??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the answer to that.
> 
> The hebrew word for what the KJV calls a unicorn is "reh-ame" meaning a wild ox, or aurochs, which are now extinct
> 
> Species go extinct all of the time.
> 
> Apparently unicorns were one of those animals that went extinct.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next animals to go extinct in North America will probably be muslims.
Click to expand...


Or Chicago Cub fans. 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism began in antiquity as written in the book of Exodus with God's promised land to the Israelites.  And the Zionist Jesus was a benefactor of God's promise.  Hence the Christian love & support for the land of Israel.

Promised Land - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The problem is in The New Testament there is a new covenant and Salvation comes from belief in Jesus for both Jews and Gentile.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings.
> 
> Zionists want to create a new Jesus and ignore who Jesus says He is and who The Gospels say Jesus is.
> 
> Man was made in the image of God, Zionists want to set themselves above God even,  and declare God made in the image of Zionists.
> 
> Zionism is not the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches, it never was and it never will be and Jesus cannot simply be transformed by Zionists into someone He is not.



Really?  You can prove conclusively that Zionists.... all the Zionists throughout the Earth, *all* want to create a "new Jesus"?   Certainly a few do.   Perhaps even a significant number.    But you, Sherri, know for a fact that every single Zionist on the planet, wants to make up a new Jesus?   How do you know this?  Did you ask every single Zionist alive?

*But you must have missed one.   I'm a Zionist, and I don't want a new Jesus.*

Now again, the Prophesy clearly says that the Jews in fact will be deceived, and believe in a false messiah who will promise peace.   So obviously some Zionists will make a new Jesus (if you get my meaning).

But *all* Zionists want a new Jesus?  *all* of them?   I don't think you can actually provide proof, or support of that claim.

*However, there is one other problem I have with your post.*

You claim that Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings. 

And yet you say in this post:



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Back to Jesus and who Jesus is, He is the Son of God.



And in John 10:30 it reads:


> I and the Father are one.
> 
> 31 Again his Jewish opponents picked up stones to stone him, 32 but Jesus said to them, I have shown you many good works from the Father. For which of these do you stone me?
> 
> 33 We are not stoning you for any good work, they replied, but for blasphemy, because you, a mere man, claim to be God.



Jesus said very clearly "I and the Father are one", and the Jews of the day knew exactly what Jesus was saying.

And here you say:



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Bible is The Word of God.



Ok, so let's review.   Jesus is G-d.  You yourself affirm that He is the "Son of G-d".    Further you affirm that the Bible is the word of G-d.

I just posted a half dozen, of dozens of verses where G-d say the Jews are to be on that plot of land in Palestine.

So back to the question.  Did Jesus say anything about the Jews coming back to Israel?

Yes, as a matter of fact he did.  All those promises, prophesies, and statements about the Jews returning to the land of Israel, that was Jesus, who was G-d, who spoke through the prophets.    Back in Genesis, when Adam and Eve, walked in the Garden with G-d..... that was Jesus.   When John on a penal Island, was told in visions about the Jews building the temple in Israel, and the Anti-Christ defiling it.... that was Jesus.   All those 500 BC prophets who heard the word of G-d saying 'write this down'... that was Jesus.

Yes, Jesus was G-d, and Jesus talked about the Jews returning to the land of Israel a ton.    No, Jesus didn't talk about them returning to the land of Israel during his time as a man on the Earth, because the Jews were already in Israel at that time.   But read your Bible.... Jesus was G-d, and talked about the Jews coming back to Israel throughout the Bible.


----------



## toastman

Androw has no idea what a sick twisted scumbag he's dealing with lol.

He will though, in time


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
Click to expand...

This is nothing new.  Jihad Sherri has expressed her passionate hatred of America many times before.  It comes with the territory of somebody who's sold her soul to Islamists.  

At its core, Sherri hates America because its people stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel, both from a moral and ethical perspective, as well as religious.


----------



## MJB12741

Please be careful with Sherri.  If we educate her to see the truth, she will leave us.  Then where will we go for fun & laughs while those she supports continue to kill us Christians & Jews all over the world?




QUOTE=Androw;8515534]





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The problem is in The New Testament there is a new covenant and Salvation comes from belief in Jesus for both Jews and Gentile.
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings.
> 
> Zionists want to create a new Jesus and ignore who Jesus says He is and who The Gospels say Jesus is.
> 
> Man was made in the image of God, Zionists want to set themselves above God even,  and declare God made in the image of Zionists.
> 
> Zionism is not the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches, it never was and it never will be and Jesus cannot simply be transformed by Zionists into someone He is not.



Really?  You can prove conclusively that Zionists.... all the Zionists throughout the Earth, *all* want to create a "new Jesus"?   Certainly a few do.   Perhaps even a significant number.    But you, Sherri, know for a fact that every single Zionist on the planet, wants to make up a new Jesus?   How do you know this?  Did you ask every single Zionist alive?

*But you must have missed one.   I'm a Zionist, and I don't want a new Jesus.*

Now again, the Prophesy clearly says that the Jews in fact will be deceived, and believe in a false messiah who will promise peace.   So obviously some Zionists will make a new Jesus (if you get my meaning).

But *all* Zionists want a new Jesus?  *all* of them?   I don't think you can actually provide proof, or support of that claim.

*However, there is one other problem I have with your post.*

You claim that Jesus says nothing about a promise of land to Jews left to be fulfilled, it is nowhere in Jesus teachings. 

And yet you say in this post:



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Back to Jesus and who Jesus is, He is the Son of God.



And in John 10:30 it reads:


> I and the Father are one.
> 
> 31 Again his Jewish opponents picked up stones to stone him, 32 but Jesus said to them, I have shown you many good works from the Father. For which of these do you stone me?
> 
> 33 We are not stoning you for any good work, they replied, but for blasphemy, because you, a mere man, claim to be God.



Jesus said very clearly "I and the Father are one", and the Jews of the day knew exactly what Jesus was saying.

And here you say:



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Bible is The Word of God.



Ok, so let's review.   Jesus is G-d.  You yourself affirm that He is the "Son of G-d".    Further you affirm that the Bible is the word of G-d.

I just posted a half dozen, of dozens of verses where G-d say the Jews are to be on that plot of land in Palestine.

So back to the question.  Did Jesus say anything about the Jews coming back to Israel?

Yes, as a matter of fact he did.  All those promises, prophesies, and statements about the Jews returning to the land of Israel, that was Jesus, who was G-d, who spoke through the prophets.    Back in Genesis, when Adam and Eve, walked in the Garden with G-d..... that was Jesus.   When John on a penal Island, was told in visions about the Jews building the temple in Israel, and the Anti-Christ defiling it.... that was Jesus.   All those 500 BC prophets who heard the word of G-d saying 'write this down'... that was Jesus.

Yes, Jesus was G-d, and Jesus talked about the Jews returning to the land of Israel a ton.    No, Jesus didn't talk about them returning to the land of Israel during his time as a man on the Earth, because the Jews were already in Israel at that time.   But read your Bible.... Jesus was G-d, and talked about the Jews coming back to Israel throughout the Bible.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As tragic as that was, that ended the war so that more Japanese weren't killed and more of our soldiers weren't killed.  However, there are events in history where your Muslim buddies have killed even more.  And, let's face it, if you can't stand this country, nobody is stopping you from packing up and moving to Iran with your Iranian gang.
Click to expand...

Oh but no, the dirtbags want to live here while at the same time expressing their hatred towards America and the Jews.  They forget the shithole that Islam has turned Iran into.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, God judges people and nations , not Zionists like Kondor who place themselves above God.
> 
> And these judgments await us.
> 
> There is no defense for the US dropping two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities.
> 
> They say  thousands still die every year from radiation and diseases caused by our terror attacks.
> 
> Why is it the lives of those civilians have no worth or value for Zionists like Kondor?
> 
> Certainly the US has taken the lives of more innocent civilians then Hamas ever thought about doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan .
> 
> 
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They also say that the Iran / Iraq war killed over a million people. All over nothing.  So what? War is hell.  Nations will do what they have to, to ensure survival.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll
> 
> These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
Click to expand...

Well your judgement is that Hamas resembles Jesus.  You are "one flew over the cuckoos nest" when it comes to judgements.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There are questions The Bible simply does not answer. I am not personally losing sleep thinking about whether polar bears were or were not on the Ark. And I do not read every word literally either, some words are not written to be read literally. I do not even have a problem with Evolution. 




Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.
> 
> WHERE Is that written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the millions of species of animals not mentioned in the bible come to be? Are they all post-flood fabrications?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you even in outright denial that God judges Zionists?
> 
> I am threatening no one, but I believe we shall all experience a physical death based on what I see.
> 
> The only one I ever heard of not experiencing a physical death was a man named Enoch, his story is in the Bible.
> 
> And I believe there is a Judgment too.
> 
> And I do believe Nations are judged too.
> 
> Having these beliefs is not threatening anyone.
> 
> I most definitely do not claim to be God and the One who judges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> She gets more and more DESPERATE-----now she THREATENS  with the
> perverted piece of crap  "god of the underworld' ----isa-----that she worships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why 1.2 billion Muslims, despite all this wealth, live like this?  One terrorist shithole of barbarism, backwardness, corruption, oppression, and intolerance after another.  Thanks for the clarification.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Billo_Really said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus is still a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I disagree.
> 
> Jesus is_ not _an asshole!
Click to expand...

No but you are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for.

And I do see Jesus in Hamas.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll
> 
> These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your judgement is that Hamas resembles Jesus.  You are "one flew over the cuckoos nest" when it comes to judgements.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

R.D. said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus is still a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I disagree.
> 
> Jesus is_ not _an asshole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not funny
Click to expand...

He tries very hard to be funny and tough at the same time. It never works. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._only a few nations in our world call Hamas terrorists.I'm /I]" _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Including your own..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> So what?
> 
> We committed the biggest terrorist attack ever carried out in the history of the world  when we dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian cities in Japan ._
Click to expand...

_

So what? You America hating, Islamic terrorist loving imp of Satan? So fucking what? We saved a million American lives by ending the war with Japan. Go straight to hell America hater._


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...


The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My perception of Muslims is not the same as yours, I have no ability to explain your deranged fantasies.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even in outright denial that God judges Zionists?
> 
> I am threatening no one, but I believe we shall all experience a physical death based on what I see.
> 
> The only one I ever heard of not experiencing a physical death was a man named Enoch, his story is in the Bible.
> 
> And I believe there is a Judgment too.
> 
> And I do believe Nations are judged too.
> 
> Having these beliefs is not threatening anyone.
> 
> I most definitely do not claim to be God and the One who judges.
> 
> 
> Is that why 1.2 billion Muslims, despite all this wealth, live like this?  One terrorist shithole of barbarism, backwardness, corruption, oppression, and intolerance after another.  Thanks for the clarification.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _No, God judges people and nations , not Zionists like Kondor who place themselves above God_...
> 
> 
> 
> Get thee behind me, Shaitan...
Click to expand...

She's the little IMP of SHAITAN. Haha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.
> 
> WHERE Is that written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says he saved 2 of every animal.
> 
> Except the unicorns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...

Rat: 





> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.



Dude that's fucking hilarious. I nearly fell of my chair.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My perception of Muslims is not the same as yours, I have no ability to explain your deranged fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even in outright denial that God judges Zionists?
> 
> I am threatening no one, but I believe we shall all experience a physical death based on what I see.
> 
> The only one I ever heard of not experiencing a physical death was a man named Enoch, his story is in the Bible.
> 
> And I believe there is a Judgment too.
> 
> And I do believe Nations are judged too.
> 
> Having these beliefs is not threatening anyone.
> 
> I most definitely do not claim to be God and the One who judges.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why 1.2 billion Muslims, despite all this wealth, live like this?  One terrorist shithole of barbarism, backwardness, corruption, oppression, and intolerance after another.  Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know your perceptions. Americans are terrorists and Muslims are honorable, innocent, pure as the driven snow freedom fighters. Come out of her Satan!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.
Click to expand...

Incorrect.

Sherri's bible verses back up her point of view completely.    ..


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...


Is that how you came to be?


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several times in the past I have asked if everyone is aware how Israel's greatest enemies are also America's greatest enemies hating Christians & Jews like Sherri does?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests._"
> 
> Now that you've been outed as a crazy and a moral relativist who equates Hamas with Jesus of Nazareth, we can add America-hater to your list of credentials.
> 
> Finally, the audience begins to understand the true nature what it's dealing with here.
> 
> True Palestinians must cringe every time you open your mouth, wishing that you'd stay off of their side. You do the Palestinian cause far more harm than good. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purely as a matter of personal opinion...
> 
> It strikes me that people like the person(s) behind the _Sherriah_ account - who (a) portray their own country as a terrorist state, (b) take the Muslim Militant side in any confrontation between East and West, and who (c) compound their political dogma with rigid and potentially insane interpretations of religious dogma - present a genuine potential danger to national security, not only as spewers of poisonous propaganda, but also as Fifth Columnists and Enemy Sympathizers, giving aid and comfort to the enemy in time of war.
> 
> Concurrent with continuing to allow a healthy measure of Freedom of Speech... hopefully, the Feds are keeping an especially watchful eye on he/she/it/them...
> 
> If ever there was a poster-child for sustaining that despicable and damnable legislation known as 'The Patriot Act', it would be the _Sherriah_ critter.
Click to expand...

Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where is that Scripture you speak of?

You would think over 3000 posts you would have found it by now. 




Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the unicorns were neither clean or unclean?
> 
> What were they then??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 2 categories for all animals but the Torah doesn't say which one the unicorn belonged.
> 
> The hebrew word for what the KJV calls a unicorn is "reh-ame" meaning a wild ox, or aurochs, which are now extinct
> 
> Species go extinct all of the time.
> 
> Apparently unicorns were one of those animals that went extinct.   ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Oh look, the Muslim convert who doesn't know jack shit about his own religion Islam, is now educating us on the Torah. Would that be because his illiterate terrorist prophet had no idea what the two religions he hijacked were all about?


----------



## Sunni Man

There are approximately 7 million muslims in the U.S. 

And due to high birth rates and immigration.

That number is growing exponentionaly.    ...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Androw has no idea what a sick twisted scumbag he's dealing with lol.
> 
> He will though, in time


Androw is talking in human language to an animal.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are questions The Bible simply does not answer. I am not personally losing sleep thinking about whether polar bears were or were not on the Ark. And I do not read every word literally either, some words are not written to be read literally. I do not even have a problem with Evolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall reading about polar bears on an ark.
> 
> WHERE Is that written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the millions of species of animals not mentioned in the bible come to be? Are they all post-flood fabrications?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, you only have a problem with Israel and Jews. LOL


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> "..._Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too._"


With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for.
> 
> And I do see Jesus in Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> Well your judgement is that Hamas resembles Jesus.  You are "one flew over the cuckoos nest" when it comes to judgements.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You see Jesus in a terrorist group that targets kids?  Are you on some kind of acid?


----------



## Sunni Man

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too._"
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.
Click to expand...

When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My perception of Muslims is not the same as yours, I have no ability to explain your deranged fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even in outright denial that God judges Zionists?
> 
> I am threatening no one, but I believe we shall all experience a physical death based on what I see.
> 
> The only one I ever heard of not experiencing a physical death was a man named Enoch, his story is in the Bible.
> 
> And I believe there is a Judgment too.
> 
> And I do believe Nations are judged too.
> 
> Having these beliefs is not threatening anyone.
> 
> I most definitely do not claim to be God and the One who judges.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why 1.2 billion Muslims, despite all this wealth, live like this?  One terrorist shithole of barbarism, backwardness, corruption, oppression, and intolerance after another.  Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your perception?  Why are Muslims such backwards, medieval, corrupt, violent, intolerant, chauvinistic, people?  Despite all this wealth, why do their people live in such poverty and lack of education?  Going by your logic, God has judged "the fruits of Islam".
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too._"
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years_.   ...
Click to expand...

Hardly... Billary had her own agenda going into the 2008 race, and would have her own agenda going into the 2016 race as well.

That is, unless the American People are so pissed off over ObamaCare and other Democrat -sponsored idiocies that they throw caution to the wind and give the other team its next turn at-bat.

All kinds of possibilities... very few of which will pan-out to be Muslim-friendly.

In any event, we'll know soon enough, as history measures time.


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Sherri's bible verses back up her point of view completely.    ..
Click to expand...

Not really. She claims the Bible and Jesus aren't Zionist.  That is clearly a delusion.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where is that Scripture you speak of?
> 
> You would think over 3000 posts you would have found it by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You must have already forgotten. 

Mentally ill people have bad short term memories.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._I have no ability to explain your deranged fantasies_..."


One must be free of derangement one's self in order to serve-up such explanations...


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> There are approximately 7 million muslims in the U.S.
> 
> And due to high birth rates and immigration.
> 
> That number is growing exponentionaly.    ...


Not really, other minorities are growing faster. Plus, getting a visa from a Muslim country to the US is extremely hard. I wonder why?


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too._"
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...
Click to expand...

Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL


----------



## Sunni Man

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.
> 
> 
> 
> When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL
Click to expand...

So was Obama before he got elected.

All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.

But after the win their true colors will show.


Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too._"
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.
Click to expand...

Run out of time or run out of town. Out of town would suit me.


----------



## Hossfly

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Europe is infected with these animals and if Obama has his way, America will too._"
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck, Obumble will run out of time (January 20, 2017) before he can do too much more damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...
Click to expand...

Benghazi.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. And I do see Jesus in Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your judgement is that Hamas resembles Jesus.  You are "one flew over the cuckoos nest" when it comes to judgements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see Jesus in a terrorist group that targets kids?  Are you on some kind of acid?
Click to expand...

Some people see Jesus in a piece of garlic-bread or a grilled-cheese sandwich...


----------



## Hossfly

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
Click to expand...

You might add socialist and unprosecuted lying crook.


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might add socialist and unprosecuted lying crook.
Click to expand...

I think Billary's time has come and gone...

She would have made an interesting choice for POTUS in 2008...

And she even picked-up some Cabinet -level experience for her resume, as an inexperienced political appointee to State, being tossed a bone for getting behind Obumble during the end-game in 2008...

But her lackluster performance at State and the way her term ended (Benghazi), as well as her Haunted History in various Razorback-gates, will probably work against her...

As much as the nation is ready for a woman President, I'm just not sure that the country is ready to annoint its first, hard on the heels of the Obumble mash-up...

And it may prove true that Billary is - by now, anyway - the wrong fit for that role...

The country could end-up waiting for a few more years for its first woman President...

No clue whether I'm right or wrong about that, but time will tell, and that's how things appear to me at the moment...

But hell... I'll bet even Billary knows that Jesus was a Zionist -like fella, using the earliest and simplest definition of Zionism, as merely favoring a homeland for the Jews within the Holy Land...


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
Click to expand...


Haha in your dreams you delusional idiot ! LOL !!


----------



## MJB12741

Really strange.  She worships the Zionist Jesus & hates his Zionist followers.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for.
> 
> And I do see Jesus in Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your judgement is that Hamas resembles Jesus.  You are "one flew over the cuckoos nest" when it comes to judgements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see Jesus in a terrorist group that targets kids?  Are you on some kind of acid?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha in your dreams you delusional idiot ! LOL !!
Click to expand...

Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...    

.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha in your dreams you delusional idiot ! LOL !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And ??


----------



## Kondor3

Doesn't matter... 2016 is a long ways off... anything can happen... any new face can capture the imagination of the voting public... and, if ObamaCare continues its downward slide in popularity due to adverse changes in healthcare coverage for so many... the Dems may lose control of both houses in 2014... and lose the White House as well in 2016... the nation isn't pleased with our present direction nor the nature nor agenda of the leadership of the party currently in power. IF such things are left uncorrected it will give the Other Guys another turn at-bat... the latest in a never-ending series of political flip-flops on the part of the American voting public. We'll see.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha in your dreams you delusional idiot ! LOL !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


BTW, she's married to a Jew who opposed the Palestinian state and is pro - Israel:

*In May 2006, Weiner attempted to bar entry by the Palestinian delegation to the United Nations. Weiner added that the delegation "should start packing their little Palestinian terrorist bags", and went on to claim that Human Rights Watch, The New York Times, and Amnesty International are all biased against Israel*

He also supports gay right, which I'm sure means she does too:






I know how much you hate gay people, so I thought I'd bring that up


----------



## Sunni Man

I seriously doubt Hillary cares what Huma's pervert husband thinks about anything.     ..


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt Hillary cares what Huma's pervert husband thinks about anything.     ..



But Huma cares


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt Hillary cares what Huma's pervert husband thinks about anything.     ..



Hilliary et al------seeks pervert vote ----she is highly supportive of pervert-----which is why 
she associated herself with the  slut who married the pervert-----a MARRIAGE MADE 
IN JANNAH


----------



## Bumberclyde

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha in your dreams you delusional idiot ! LOL !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hillary's a lesbian. So they're probably exchanging pussy juices.


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hillary wins the 2016 election she will continue the Obama agenda for the next 8 years.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is very pro Israel, and militaristic towards Islam. Be careful what you wish for. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was Obama before he got elected.
> 
> All candidates must kowtow to AIPAC in order to win an election.
> 
> But after the win their true colors will show.
> 
> 
> Hillary is secretly pro muslim and anti Israel.    ...
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. What are you on?  Everybody knew who and what Obama was, his associations with the likes of Reverend Wright etc. Hillary has very title patience for Islamic savagery.  The Democrat party is filled with Zionist Jews, more than the Republicans. If and when she gets elected you will see.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mr Jesus just stopped by my place for coffee. 

He wanted me to pass along a few things.
1. He says Mrs Sherri doesn't know what she's talking about.
2. He's really pissed at Moses for not saving the unicorns.
3. The Cubs will never win the Series until He returns.
4. He said He is a Zionist.




Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## irosie91

does not matter------hilliary does not have snowball's chance in hell------as to that 
which she is  "PRO"-----Hilliary is pro-hilliary


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha in your dreams you delusional idiot ! LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, she's married to a Jew who opposed the Palestinian state and is pro - Israel:
> 
> *In May 2006, Weiner attempted to bar entry by the Palestinian delegation to the United Nations. Weiner added that the delegation "should start packing their little Palestinian terrorist bags", and went on to claim that Human Rights Watch, The New York Times, and Amnesty International are all biased against Israel*
> 
> He also supports gay right, which I'm sure means she does too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much you hate gay people, so I thought I'd bring that up
Click to expand...

People who hate gays are usually partly gay themselves. 

Sunni, tell the truth, you would like to suck Weiner's weiner.


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr Jesus just stopped by my place for coffee.
> 
> He wanted me to pass along a few things.
> 1. He says Mrs Sherri doesn't know what she's talking about.
> 2. He's really pissed at Moses for not saving the unicorns.
> 3. The Cubs will never win the Series until He returns.
> 4. He said He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


Damn! I hate hearing that about the Cubs.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr Jesus just stopped by my place for coffee.
> 
> He wanted me to pass along a few things.
> 1. He says Mrs Sherri doesn't know what she's talking about.
> 2. He's really pissed at Moses for not saving the unicorns.
> 3. The Cubs will never win the Series until He returns.
> 4. He said He is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


I think the Jesus Sherri is talking about is the lizard:


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she's married to a Jew who opposed the Palestinian state and is pro - Israel:
> 
> *In May 2006, Weiner attempted to bar entry by the Palestinian delegation to the United Nations. Weiner added that the delegation "should start packing their little Palestinian terrorist bags", and went on to claim that Human Rights Watch, The New York Times, and Amnesty International are all biased against Israel*
> 
> He also supports gay right, which I'm sure means she does too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much you hate gay people, so I thought I'd bring that up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who hate gays are usually partly gay themselves.
> 
> Sunni, tell the truth, you would like to suck Weiner's weiner.
Click to expand...


 !!!


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. And I do see Jesus in Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> You see Jesus in a terrorist group that targets kids?  Are you on some kind of acid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people see Jesus in a piece of garlic-bread or a grilled-cheese sandwich...
Click to expand...

Hold the mayo?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll
> 
> These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
Click to expand...


So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?

In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Sherri uses Bible scripture to back up her points.
> 
> Yet her fellow Christian detractors only resort to personal attacks and never scripture in their responses towards her.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Sherri's bible verses back up her point of view completely.    ..
Click to expand...

So to conclude, the only person after 3,000 posts in this thread that agrees with Jihad Sherri's warped view of Christianity and Jesus is,

Wait for it...

Wait for it....

AN ISLAMIST NAMED SUNNI GIRL!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scripture Sherri uses actually destroy her points. But she's too stoopid to realize that, or she just doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Sherri's bible verses back up her point of view completely.    ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to conclude, the only person after 3,000 posts in this thread that agrees with Jihad Sherri's warped view of Christianity and Jesus is,
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> AN ISLAMIST NAMED SUNNI GIRL!
Click to expand...









Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for.
> 
> And I do see Jesus in Hamas.



Again, does Hamas treat their neighbors the Jews, the way Jesus taught?

If they do not, are you making up a Jesus of your own designs, to say Hamas is like Jesus?


----------



## Andylusion

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri's bible verses back up her point of view completely.    ..



And yet, they don't.


----------



## Andylusion

Sunni Man said:


> There are approximately 7 million muslims in the U.S.
> 
> And due to high birth rates and immigration.
> 
> That number is growing exponentionaly.    ...



True, and irrelevant to anything we're talking about.


----------



## irosie91

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for.
> 
> And I do see Jesus in Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, does Hamas treat their neighbors the Jews, the way Jesus taught?
> 
> If they do not, are you making up a Jesus of your own designs, to say Hamas is like Jesus?
Click to expand...



Do not contradict  Sherri----androw-----Sherri insists that teaching children the glories 
of tying bombs to their asses for the purpose of killing other children is  very  
"CHRIST LIKE"------not only is she a bible scholar------she actually holds conversations 
with the    REAL  jesus------aka       isa/alla        in arabic


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for.
> 
> And I do see Jesus in Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> Well your judgement is that Hamas resembles Jesus.  You are "one flew over the cuckoos nest" when it comes to judgements.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The imp of Satan sees Jesus in Hamas? So Jesus has a charter calling for the extermination of Israel and the Jews? You truly are a terrorist worshipping imp of Satan.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see Jesus in a terrorist group that targets kids?  Are you on some kind of acid?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people see Jesus in a piece of garlic-bread or a grilled-cheese sandwich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold the mayo?
Click to expand...

Or the pasta and sauce, in the case of the garlic bread, or the bowl of soup, in the case of the sandwich...


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Sherri's bible verses back up her point of view completely.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the only person after 3,000 posts in this thread that agrees with Jihad Sherri's warped view of Christianity and Jesus is,
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> AN ISLAMIST NAMED SUNNI GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> "..._not only is she a bible scholar------she actually holds conversations with the REAL jesus ------aka isa/alla in arabic_"


----------



## Roudy

Quote of the year by Jihad Sherri: 





> Hamas resembles Jesus


----------



## Bloodrock44

Our favorite imp of Satan


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Our favorite imp of Satan


Jihadist Sherri: 





> *How dare you say Jesus was a Zionist! Grrrrr!*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.

I said none of what you accuse me. 

I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.

Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable. 

On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.

Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions. 

As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.

How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki Death Toll
> 
> These accounts show that the l'il sherrithing is in error yet again in its claims about Hiroshima and Nagasaki   The Japanese took more (Chinese) civilian lives at Nanking than they lost in Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people see Jesus in a piece of garlic-bread or a grilled-cheese sandwich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold the mayo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the pasta and sauce, in the case of the garlic bread, or the bowl of soup, in the case of the sandwich...
Click to expand...

If you don't dip the bread in the pasta sauce you're an amateur!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the only person after 3,000 posts in this thread that agrees with Jihad Sherri's warped view of Christianity and Jesus is,
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> AN ISLAMIST NAMED SUNNI GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...









Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.
> 
> I said none of what you accuse me.
> 
> I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.
> 
> Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable.
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.
> 
> Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'd be more worried about your own TRANSGRESSIONS if I were you, looney tunes.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...

*Surprise! It's a Muslim! *


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Surprise! It's a Muslim! *
Click to expand...









Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Roudy




----------



## MHunterB

"Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "

And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......




never mind what the sherri-enity sees----imagine what poor Jesus would see if he 
ever ran into her --------IN THE DAYS ......as isaiah says......"after" or --the "latter days"---
when   the souls of all the world will come to consciousness------(sorta) ......Jesus will be 
among them    (so Isaiah says)       and -----well-----maybe sherri too----(????---everyone?)--
       have some compassion for poor jesus


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.
> 
> I said none of what you accuse me.
> 
> I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, *knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.*
> Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable.
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.
> 
> Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions.
> 
> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How very like the descriptions of hypocrite Pharisees in the GoM:

Matthew 6:1
"Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.

Matthew 23:5
"Everything they do is done for people to see: They make their phylacteries wide and the tassels on their garments long;

Mark 11:25
And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive them, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins."

And how very like the picture of a hypocrite Pharisee painted by Luke's words as well:

Luke 18:11
The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: *'God, I thank you that I am not like other people*--robbers, evildoers, adulterers--or even like this tax collector....'


What is the difference between that 'Pharisee' in Luke - and the l'il pious pustule of the sherriliar publicly thanking GOD for not making her a Zionist???


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.
> 
> I said none of what you accuse me.
> 
> I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, *knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.*
> Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable.
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.
> 
> Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions.
> 
> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very like the descriptions of hypocrite Pharisees in the GoM:
> 
> Matthew 6:1
> "Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
> 
> Matthew 23:5
> "Everything they do is done for people to see: They make their phylacteries wide and the tassels on their garments long;
> 
> Mark 11:25
> And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive them, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins."
> 
> And how very like the picture of a hypocrite Pharisee painted by Luke's words as well:
> 
> Luke 18:11
> The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: *'God, I thank you that I am not like other people*--robbers, evildoers, adulterers--or even like this tax collector....'
> 
> 
> What is the difference between that 'Pharisee' in Luke - and the l'il pious pustule of the sherriliar publicly thanking GOD for not making her a Zionist???
Click to expand...




you got that   Marge?       Sherri is ok with her support of those who slit the throats of 
infants-------because your tassels are too long.     and who said so      -----matthew---
an unknown who authored a work  based on heresay in which he quotes Jesus in 
greek------some 70 years after Jesus died-------and a  Greek LUKE---who never met 
Jesus and also wrote based on heresay   IN GREEK.      I wonder how one says   
"your tassels are too long in  greek"???          I agree that some people's tassels are too 
long--------people should fit those things correctly to children so they do not drag on 
the floor--------very short people MUST BE ACCOMODATED


----------



## Andylusion

Sunni Man said:


> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...



That really doesn't mean much.   Everyone thought Obama would do many things, that once in office, he didn't do, because it was political suicide.

The same was true of Clinton before Bush, who was supposed to be this great reformer, but ended up doing very little, specifically for political reasons.

Hilliary Clinton is cut from the same clothe.  The moment she gets into office, she won't do anything that might damage her politically, whether she has Islamist aides or not.

The bottom line is, no matter if Hilliary is a closet anti-Israeli or not, if it is political suicide to oppose Israel, she won't do it.   End of story.

*But all that assumes Hilliary can even get into office, which honestly I highly doubt.*

Every poll I've seen involving Hilliary running against either Bush Jr, McCain, or Romney, shows that she loses every single time.

Normally, accusations of right-wing hatred are false... but in this particular case, it is absolutely 100% true.  People *HATE* Hilliary.    Hate is a very strong motivator.

I myself, did not vote for McCain, or Romney.    But if Hilliary was running, I would have done so for sure.  Absolutely.  Anyone, as in *ANYONE* but Hilliary.    She's an awful person.  Lies, corruption, arrogant, and everything evil and wrong, wrapped up in one politician. 

The Democrats would have a better chance of winning, running Clint Eastwood's empty chair, over Hilliary.   And the only way the Republicans could lose, is by running the empty chair against Hilliary.  I would have easily voted for Perry, Huntsman, or Pawlenty, without question, if they were running against Hilliary.

With that kind of deep seated *HATE* of Hilliary in American culture, the idea that she's going to win, seems highly unlikely.

*But lastly.....*

None of this actually makes any difference to the main topic at hand.   People who oppose Israel, are not fighting against men.

They are fighting against G-d.    Men are simply tools G-d has choose to use, to make his will be done.   G-d allowed the people of the Eastern Arab countries persecute the Jews to drive them to Israel.   G-d allowed Hitler and Nazis to spread over Europe, and persecute the Jews to drive them back to Israel.    G-d allowed Stalin, and the Soviets to oppress and ruin Soviet Bloc countries, to drive Jews back to Israel.    G-d allowed the horrors of WW2 to gain sympathy in the UN to allow the Jews to create their own nation again.

You, and those like you, might be able to get what you want in the US.  But you will never harm Israel in any meaningful way.   If support doesn't come from the US, then they will be supported by someone else that G-d raises up.   And if they are not supported by someone else, then G-d himself will support them.

The prophesies have come true, just as it was written to happen, over 2000 to 3000 years ago.   You can't stop this.   You will fight and fight, and lose, because no one, not you, not anyone else, will ever defeat the G-d of the universe.    Take all the anti-Israel people, gather them all together in the greatest military army that human kind has ever seen....

With a Flick! of G-d's finger.... and you are all gone.   You can't win this fight.  You'll never win this fight.  You can be bitter about it until the day you die, or accept that G-d's will be done.   Those are your options.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?



To start with, if we were in the place of Israel, we would have done far worse, and far more, than Israel ever has.

If Mexico fired mortars into Texas....   

Are you kidding?    Texas ALONE would have launched their own private full scale invasion of Mexico, before the Feds even heard the news.

Are you crazy?  We'd have wiped out half of Mexico, and occupied the rest.

The fact that the country of Jordan still exists today, is proof of the decency of the Israeli people.    The fact there is *ANYONE* left in Gaza today, is proof of the decency of the Israeli people.    As much as Russia claims to support the Arabs, when there's a Muslim terrorist attack in their country, they send in the military, and occupy the whole area.

And Israel still allows the Palestinian Authority.   Has Russia allowed that?  Of course not.   Would the US?  Not a chance.

And if Mexicans were strapping bombs around their breasts, and marching into night clubs blowing up kids in California.....     are you joking?

There would be no debate about a fence in the desert.   We'd have a 20 foot tall, 2 foot wide, concrete wall 2000 miles long, with fully automatic drones with machine guns, automatically shooting people who got too close.

And you want to ask how anyone can support the minor things Israel is doing?   I'm shocked they are not doing far more.   We certainly would have.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.
> 
> I said none of what you accuse me.
> 
> I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.
> 
> Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable.
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.
> 
> Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions.
> 
> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Zionist God gives her Judgment.
> 
> Thinking about the day she meets the real God is a thing to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who cares what you think ?

You're credibility is Z-E-R-O ! When will you understand this, Terrorist Shill ?!?!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This thread alone is evidence that is not true. 



MHunterB said:


> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American. 

And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse. 

I shall never be an apologist for defending Israel's war crimes as you are.

I am sorry but watching children deliberately burned to death with chemical weapons, as Israel did in Cast Lead, has no justification.

And over 45 years of ethnic cleansing and a brutal Occupation in Palestine has no justification.



Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> When you choose to be an Apologist for Israel's war crimes, you do it as an individual, you do not do it as a representative act for all Americans.
> 
> Some of us still have consciences.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To start with, if we were in the place of Israel, we would have done far worse, and far more, than Israel ever has.
> 
> If Mexico fired mortars into Texas....
> 
> Are you kidding?    Texas ALONE would have launched their own private full scale invasion of Mexico, before the Feds even heard the news.
> 
> Are you crazy?  We'd have wiped out half of Mexico, and occupied the rest.
> 
> The fact that the country of Jordan still exists today, is proof of the decency of the Israeli people.    The fact there is *ANYONE* left in Gaza today, is proof of the decency of the Israeli people.    As much as Russia claims to support the Arabs, when there's a Muslim terrorist attack in their country, they send in the military, and occupy the whole area.
> 
> And Israel still allows the Palestinian Authority.   Has Russia allowed that?  Of course not.   Would the US?  Not a chance.
> 
> And if Mexicans were strapping bombs around their breasts, and marching into night clubs blowing up kids in California.....     are you joking?
> 
> There would be no debate about a fence in the desert.   We'd have a 20 foot tall, 2 foot wide, concrete wall 2000 miles long, with fully automatic drones with machine guns, automatically shooting people who got too close.
> 
> And you want to ask how anyone can support the minor things Israel is doing?   I'm shocked they are not doing far more.   We certainly would have.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......
Click to expand...




this thread is evidence of something?         what?


----------



## aris2chat

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Torah says that Noah was instructed to save 7 pairs of the 'clean' animals and only 2 pairs of the 'unclean' animals.     ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the unicorns were neither clean or unclean?
> 
> What were they then??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 2 categories for all animals but the Torah doesn't say which one the unicorn belonged.
> 
> The hebrew word for what the KJV calls a unicorn is "reh-ame" meaning a wild ox, or aurochs, which are now extinct
> 
> Species go extinct all of the time.
> 
> Apparently unicorns were one of those animals that went extinct.   ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You can find them in the mountains of the Czech Republic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your post fails to make any legitimate points, because I am not standing here preaching my righteousness on a public street.

I am posting on a message board among posters mostly not even using their real names to defend your Zionist Klan's slanderous posts and claims against Jesus and to set the record straight about who Jesus is.

This is who Jesus is.

John 3:16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only Son that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.

John 3:17 For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world but in order that the world might be saved through Him.

John 3:18 Whoever believes in Him is not condemned but whoever does not believe is condemned already because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.

Let me try to make this as simple as possible, if we believe we are not condemned when Jesus returns to judge. If we do not believe, we are condemned when Jesus returns to Judge. All who stand to be judged stand in sin before Jesus, unless there sin has been taken away by their belief in Jesus. 

My post to you simply addressed what is said by Jesus in John 3:16-3:18.

And one final point, in Matthew 28, in His final words to His disciples He tells them to go into the world and share the Gospel of the Kingdom, that is a command to all believers in Christ today. 

So, my defending Jesus and sharing the Gospel are simply me following Jesus commands to me, a believer in Jesus.




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.
> 
> I said none of what you accuse me.
> 
> I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, *knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.*
> Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable.
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.
> 
> Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions.
> 
> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very like the descriptions of hypocrite Pharisees in the GoM:
> 
> Matthew 6:1
> "Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
> 
> Matthew 23:5
> "Everything they do is done for people to see: They make their phylacteries wide and the tassels on their garments long;
> 
> Mark 11:25
> And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive them, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins."
> 
> And how very like the picture of a hypocrite Pharisee painted by Luke's words as well:
> 
> Luke 18:11
> The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: *'God, I thank you that I am not like other people*--robbers, evildoers, adulterers--or even like this tax collector....'
> 
> 
> What is the difference between that 'Pharisee' in Luke - and the l'il pious pustule of the sherriliar publicly thanking GOD for not making her a Zionist???
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Israeli shill, your English comprehension skills suck.
> 
> I said none of what you accuse me.
> 
> I am completely at peace with letting God judge all nations and people, knowing my sins are covered by Jesus sacrifice on that cross.
> 
> Since without Jesus we all fall short, Jesus words about condemnation flowing from continuing disbelief are completely understandable.
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually wish that Judgment on noone.
> 
> Of course Nations are not people, it's completely up to God when and how to deal with their transgressions.
> 
> As for my tone in addressing Zionists, you all stand here defending an indefensible ideology that hurts and kills and denies millions their basic human rights inside Palestine.
> 
> How can anyone with a conscience remain silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because I demonstrate that your *judgment* about the US action was inaccurate, giving reliable sources for the numbers involved - you gloat over the idea of my death?
> 
> In just which alternate universe is *that* an example of 'following Jesus', or of 'seeing Jesus in every person' (or, as my Friend rellies say, "seeking that of GOD within others"....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think ?
> 
> You're credibility is Z-E-R-O ! When will you understand this, Terrorist Shill ?!?!
Click to expand...


Now I think most of us know that a refined Southern lady would never use the term "sucks" in the way she does.  Therefore, it must be one of the Iranian gang posting for her.  Since the first stop for many from Iran was the San Fernando Valley (such as Canoga Park), perhaps the one posting actually went to an El Camino High School Adult Education class (or one of the other high schools in the area) where English as a Second Language is taught.   Maybe the person posting was such a dud in the class and the teacher would have to keep on correcting him.  This is how he is getting back from the embarrassment he suffered by repetitively saying to learn English.  Let's face it; we all have seen this "Learn English" so many times by now and will probably keep on seeing it posted.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I cannot give sight to the blind.

But Jesus can.



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is evidence of something?         what?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.

The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.

Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.

Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No

Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord. 

And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.

See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.




Androw said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't mean much.   Everyone thought Obama would do many things, that once in office, he didn't do, because it was political suicide.
> 
> The same was true of Clinton before Bush, who was supposed to be this great reformer, but ended up doing very little, specifically for political reasons.
> 
> Hilliary Clinton is cut from the same clothe.  The moment she gets into office, she won't do anything that might damage her politically, whether she has Islamist aides or not.
> 
> The bottom line is, no matter if Hilliary is a closet anti-Israeli or not, if it is political suicide to oppose Israel, she won't do it.   End of story.
> 
> *But all that assumes Hilliary can even get into office, which honestly I highly doubt.*
> 
> Every poll I've seen involving Hilliary running against either Bush Jr, McCain, or Romney, shows that she loses every single time.
> 
> Normally, accusations of right-wing hatred are false... but in this particular case, it is absolutely 100% true.  People *HATE* Hilliary.    Hate is a very strong motivator.
> 
> I myself, did not vote for McCain, or Romney.    But if Hilliary was running, I would have done so for sure.  Absolutely.  Anyone, as in *ANYONE* but Hilliary.    She's an awful person.  Lies, corruption, arrogant, and everything evil and wrong, wrapped up in one politician.
> 
> The Democrats would have a better chance of winning, running Clint Eastwood's empty chair, over Hilliary.   And the only way the Republicans could lose, is by running the empty chair against Hilliary.  I would have easily voted for Perry, Huntsman, or Pawlenty, without question, if they were running against Hilliary.
> 
> With that kind of deep seated *HATE* of Hilliary in American culture, the idea that she's going to win, seems highly unlikely.
> 
> *But lastly.....*
> 
> None of this actually makes any difference to the main topic at hand.   People who oppose Israel, are not fighting against men.
> 
> They are fighting against G-d.    Men are simply tools G-d has choose to use, to make his will be done.   G-d allowed the people of the Eastern Arab countries persecute the Jews to drive them to Israel.   G-d allowed Hitler and Nazis to spread over Europe, and persecute the Jews to drive them back to Israel.    G-d allowed Stalin, and the Soviets to oppress and ruin Soviet Bloc countries, to drive Jews back to Israel.    G-d allowed the horrors of WW2 to gain sympathy in the UN to allow the Jews to create their own nation again.
> 
> You, and those like you, might be able to get what you want in the US.  But you will never harm Israel in any meaningful way.   If support doesn't come from the US, then they will be supported by someone else that G-d raises up.   And if they are not supported by someone else, then G-d himself will support them.
> 
> The prophesies have come true, just as it was written to happen, over 2000 to 3000 years ago.   You can't stop this.   You will fight and fight, and lose, because no one, not you, not anyone else, will ever defeat the G-d of the universe.    Take all the anti-Israel people, gather them all together in the greatest military army that human kind has ever seen....
> 
> With a Flick! of G-d's finger.... and you are all gone.   You can't win this fight.  You'll never win this fight.  You can be bitter about it until the day you die, or accept that G-d's will be done.   Those are your options.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your post fails to make any legitimate points, because I am not standing here preaching my righteousness on a public street.
> 
> I am posting on a message board among posters mostly not even using their real names to defend your Zionist Klan's slanderous posts and claims against Jesus and to set the record straight about who Jesus is.
> 
> This is who Jesus is.
> 
> John 3:16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only Son that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> John 3:17 For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world but in order that the world might be saved through Him.
> 
> John 3:18 Whoever believes in Him is not condemned but whoever does not believe is condemned already because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> What is written in   "JOHN"     are writings of an unknown person----perhaps several--
> ----The writings of JOHN   are in greek------Jesus did not speak greek.      In the writings
> in "JOHN'  there is no claim that the author is quoting Jesus------Obviously the writers are
> writing of their OWN BELIEFS       Using the phrase  "son of G-d"   is not all that unusual---
> "son of man "      "son of 'god' "      what does it actually mean?       I am not sure what
> "BELIEVES IN HIM"    means         "believes in him"    as what?       I have heard the
> phrase  "believe in..."   tossed about LOTS     like   "I BELIEVE IN TIDE LAUNDRY
> DETERGENT AS THE BEST STUFF TO USE"       What word is used for  "ONLY" in the
> greek?      in some cases in hebrew an  'ONLY'   seems to refer to  something which
> someone determines to be ------SPECIAL------a UNIQUE PERSON------  out of context
> it does not have much meaning.    What does  "condemned"   mean?    In china---
> persons who did not  "BELIEVE IN MAO"   were considered  -----either nuts or criminals


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I cannot give sight to the blind.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is evidence of something?         what?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Can we segue into Hinduism now for our class on Comparative Religions?

HINDUISM: The world's third largest religion


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot give sight to the blind.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is evidence of something?         what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we segue into Hinduism now for our class on Comparative Religions?
> 
> HINDUISM: The world's third largest religion
Click to expand...


Fine with me-----but I still would like to know what THIS THREAD DEMONSTRATED

I do not speak arabic------so   ISA  cannot tell me


----------



## MJB12741

Jesus is wonderful.  A Zionist Jew rabbi & teacher who was a man filled with love for his people.  And for someone like you to say you are a Christian is laughable indeed.



QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8517307]And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.

The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.

Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.

Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No

Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord. 

And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.

See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.




Androw said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't mean much.   Everyone thought Obama would do many things, that once in office, he didn't do, because it was political suicide.
> 
> The same was true of Clinton before Bush, who was supposed to be this great reformer, but ended up doing very little, specifically for political reasons.
> 
> Hilliary Clinton is cut from the same clothe.  The moment she gets into office, she won't do anything that might damage her politically, whether she has Islamist aides or not.
> 
> The bottom line is, no matter if Hilliary is a closet anti-Israeli or not, if it is political suicide to oppose Israel, she won't do it.   End of story.
> 
> *But all that assumes Hilliary can even get into office, which honestly I highly doubt.*
> 
> Every poll I've seen involving Hilliary running against either Bush Jr, McCain, or Romney, shows that she loses every single time.
> 
> Normally, accusations of right-wing hatred are false... but in this particular case, it is absolutely 100% true.  People *HATE* Hilliary.    Hate is a very strong motivator.
> 
> I myself, did not vote for McCain, or Romney.    But if Hilliary was running, I would have done so for sure.  Absolutely.  Anyone, as in *ANYONE* but Hilliary.    She's an awful person.  Lies, corruption, arrogant, and everything evil and wrong, wrapped up in one politician.
> 
> The Democrats would have a better chance of winning, running Clint Eastwood's empty chair, over Hilliary.   And the only way the Republicans could lose, is by running the empty chair against Hilliary.  I would have easily voted for Perry, Huntsman, or Pawlenty, without question, if they were running against Hilliary.
> 
> With that kind of deep seated *HATE* of Hilliary in American culture, the idea that she's going to win, seems highly unlikely.
> 
> *But lastly.....*
> 
> None of this actually makes any difference to the main topic at hand.   People who oppose Israel, are not fighting against men.
> 
> They are fighting against G-d.    Men are simply tools G-d has choose to use, to make his will be done.   G-d allowed the people of the Eastern Arab countries persecute the Jews to drive them to Israel.   G-d allowed Hitler and Nazis to spread over Europe, and persecute the Jews to drive them back to Israel.    G-d allowed Stalin, and the Soviets to oppress and ruin Soviet Bloc countries, to drive Jews back to Israel.    G-d allowed the horrors of WW2 to gain sympathy in the UN to allow the Jews to create their own nation again.
> 
> You, and those like you, might be able to get what you want in the US.  But you will never harm Israel in any meaningful way.   If support doesn't come from the US, then they will be supported by someone else that G-d raises up.   And if they are not supported by someone else, then G-d himself will support them.
> 
> The prophesies have come true, just as it was written to happen, over 2000 to 3000 years ago.   You can't stop this.   You will fight and fight, and lose, because no one, not you, not anyone else, will ever defeat the G-d of the universe.    Take all the anti-Israel people, gather them all together in the greatest military army that human kind has ever seen....
> 
> With a Flick! of G-d's finger.... and you are all gone.   You can't win this fight.  You'll never win this fight.  You can be bitter about it until the day you die, or accept that G-d's will be done.   Those are your options.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot give sight to the blind.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is evidence of something?         what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we segue into Hinduism now for our class on Comparative Religions?
> 
> HINDUISM: The world's third largest religion
Click to expand...


....and Jesus' burial site in Kashmir?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.



And yet upthread you claimed Americans were terrorists for using the atom bomb on the Japs.

I would say that is certainly worse than anything Israel has ever done.

Unless you can point to a time when Israel turned tens of thousands of Muzzies into smoke in less than 1 second.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary's top personal aid is a muslim named Huma Abedin.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't mean much.   Everyone thought Obama would do many things, that once in office, he didn't do, because it was political suicide.
> 
> The same was true of Clinton before Bush, who was supposed to be this great reformer, but ended up doing very little, specifically for political reasons.
> 
> Hilliary Clinton is cut from the same clothe.  The moment she gets into office, she won't do anything that might damage her politically, whether she has Islamist aides or not.
> 
> The bottom line is, no matter if Hilliary is a closet anti-Israeli or not, if it is political suicide to oppose Israel, she won't do it.   End of story.
> 
> *But all that assumes Hilliary can even get into office, which honestly I highly doubt.*
> 
> Every poll I've seen involving Hilliary running against either Bush Jr, McCain, or Romney, shows that she loses every single time.
> 
> Normally, accusations of right-wing hatred are false... but in this particular case, it is absolutely 100% true.  People *HATE* Hilliary.    Hate is a very strong motivator.
> 
> I myself, did not vote for McCain, or Romney.    But if Hilliary was running, I would have done so for sure.  Absolutely.  Anyone, as in *ANYONE* but Hilliary.    She's an awful person.  Lies, corruption, arrogant, and everything evil and wrong, wrapped up in one politician.
> 
> The Democrats would have a better chance of winning, running Clint Eastwood's empty chair, over Hilliary.   And the only way the Republicans could lose, is by running the empty chair against Hilliary.  I would have easily voted for Perry, Huntsman, or Pawlenty, without question, if they were running against Hilliary.
> 
> With that kind of deep seated *HATE* of Hilliary in American culture, the idea that she's going to win, seems highly unlikely.
> 
> *But lastly.....*
> 
> None of this actually makes any difference to the main topic at hand.   People who oppose Israel, are not fighting against men.
> 
> They are fighting against G-d.    Men are simply tools G-d has choose to use, to make his will be done.   G-d allowed the people of the Eastern Arab countries persecute the Jews to drive them to Israel.   G-d allowed Hitler and Nazis to spread over Europe, and persecute the Jews to drive them back to Israel.    G-d allowed Stalin, and the Soviets to oppress and ruin Soviet Bloc countries, to drive Jews back to Israel.    G-d allowed the horrors of WW2 to gain sympathy in the UN to allow the Jews to create their own nation again.
> 
> You, and those like you, might be able to get what you want in the US.  But you will never harm Israel in any meaningful way.   If support doesn't come from the US, then they will be supported by someone else that G-d raises up.   And if they are not supported by someone else, then G-d himself will support them.
> 
> The prophesies have come true, just as it was written to happen, over 2000 to 3000 years ago.   You can't stop this.   You will fight and fight, and lose, because no one, not you, not anyone else, will ever defeat the G-d of the universe.    Take all the anti-Israel people, gather them all together in the greatest military army that human kind has ever seen....
> 
> With a Flick! of G-d's finger.... and you are all gone.   You can't win this fight.  You'll never win this fight.  You can be bitter about it until the day you die, or accept that G-d's will be done.   Those are your options.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love it how everyone who disagrees with your disgusting and false ideology is automatically a Zionist LOL!
It is especially ridiculous considering you don't even know what a Zionist is.


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot give sight to the blind.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we segue into Hinduism now for our class on Comparative Religions?
> 
> HINDUISM: The world's third largest religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and Jesus' burial site in Kashmir?
Click to expand...


Wasn't there something, Aris, written about Jesus traveling to India and that is why you dodn't hear about him until he was in his 30's?  As for Comparative Religions, since Mrs. Sherri has been so busy cutting and pasting from the Internet about the Bible, perhaps other religions should be discussed since it is an interesting subject.  Maybe the poster MJB can give us his take about the religion in ancient Iran since he appears to have studied about them.  A friend who is into anthropology once told me that in Europe there were found 14,000 year old paintings inside caves which showed that the people even had some type of religion even then.


----------



## Kondor3

Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kondor3 said:


> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...



Or a Pastafarian.










Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...



The best kind !


----------



## MJB12741

King Hussein did that to the Palestinians during Black September.  And never do we hear a single complaint about it from the Palestinians or their supporters.   When will those Zionists in Israel ever learn?





Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet upthread you claimed Americans were terrorists for using the atom bomb on the Japs.
> 
> I would say that is certainly worse than anything Israel has ever done.
> 
> Unless you can point to a time when Israel turned tens of thousands of Muzzies into smoke in less than 1 second.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...


Wasn't he a Mason?


----------



## Roudy

It's obvious with Jihad Sherri everything about this member name is a FAKE.  She doesn't care about Jesus or Christianity, nor does she care about the Palestinians. It's all about her mental illness and her hatred of Jews.  And she actually wants us to believe its only one person that's posting, whereas by my count, its either three or four, at least.


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he a Mason?
Click to expand...

So was Haile Selassie, wasn't he?


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he a Mason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was Haile Selassie, wasn't he?
Click to expand...



Haile Selassie was too short to be Jesus-----Jesus was about 6'2"    ---blue eyes --
blondish hair-------and he always carried a white lamb.       I never liked to color 
with the  WHITE CRAYON-----it always had ---crud marks----so I colored the white 
lamb   brown------in sunday school


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he a Mason?
> 
> 
> 
> So was Haile Selassie, wasn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haile Selassie was too short to be Jesus-----Jesus was about 6'2"    ---blue eyes --
> blondish hair-------and he always carried a white lamb.       I never liked to color
> with the  WHITE CRAYON-----it always had ---crud marks----so I colored the white
> lamb   brown------in sunday school
Click to expand...

....don't forget he went skiing in winter and liked Christmas trees.  His favorite dish was Italian style prosciutto wrapped jumbo shrimp. Yum.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he a Mason?
Click to expand...

You mean that detective guy was related to Jesus?  I thought Jesus came from the "house of David", the Zionist King who's star is on the flag of Israel?


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American..._


Who ever said you were an American?



> _And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse_...


1,519 child-deaths in Rump Palestine, between 2000 - 2014? Tragic; even the death of a single child is terrible; however, that adds up to little more than 100 deaths a year, on the average, in a war-zone. Coulda been much worse.

And, of course, there was no 'massacre' involved.

Of those 1,519 child-deaths, how many were actually Collateral Casualties, brought on by IDF counterstrikes against Rocket Launchers and Hamas Militia Personnel and War Assets, intentionally placed by the Palestinians amongst their own civilian populations, to discourage counterfire while they hide behind the skirts of their women and children?

We hear only one side of the story when the Mad-Dog Palestinians serve-up faux outrage at circumstances they brought down upon their own heads.

That one side of the story is usually full of shit clean up to its ears, and its descriptions of the circumstances associated with such deaths reeks to high heaven of a political agenda and is virtually never to be relied upon as truthful or an accurate portrayal of the elements that factored into any given fatality-event.



> "..._I shall never be an apologist for defending Israel's war crimes as you are_..."


That is wise. Your dance-card is already full, being a full-time apologist for _Palestinian_ terrorists and war-criminals, as well as making excuses for other Militant Muslim outrages and slamming America in your spare time.



> "..._I am sorry but watching children deliberately burned to death with chemical weapons, as Israel did in Cast Lead, has no justification_..."


And needs none, given that any such deaths represented Collateral Casualties rather than deliberate and intentional targetings of children.



> "..._And over 45 years of ethnic cleansing and a brutal Occupation in Palestine has no justification_..."


After 45 years, the Israelis have to start using a stronger brand of air freshener as part of all that cleansing; you can still smell the stink from the other side.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> I shall never be an apologist for defending Israel's war crimes as you are.
> 
> I am sorry but watching children deliberately burned to death with chemical weapons, as Israel did in Cast Lead, has no justification.
> 
> And over 45 years of ethnic cleansing and a brutal Occupation in Palestine has no justification.



A:  It's fairly easy to make such claims when it's not your kids being blown up at a dance hall, or night club, going out on a date.

B: Welcome to being a part of society.   America, this nation, would have done far worse than Israel.   You are part of this country, and until you leave, it's your tax money funding it.

Second, I have personally seen the videos of Palestinian Arabs using their own children as human shields.  I've watched it happen.

When a man with a gun, fires at soldiers, while hiding behind his own child... Israel didn't kill that child.  His parents, killed that child.

And make no mistake, if you were to do the same thing, and I'm the soldier, I'm going home to my family, and if that means defending my life, by shooting you and your child you are using as a human shield....  that's your choice, your responsibility, and I'll go home and sleep like a baby.

As far as defending Israel war crimes.......  your opinion of me doesn't matter to me in any possible way.  If I ever gave you the impression that it does, I do apologize.   Allow me to be crystal clear....   I have lint in my clothes drier, that has a higher value to me, than your opinion of me.

As for the Gaza War... again, Israel was hit by rockets.   There was no justification for that.    That was what caused Israel to respond with military force.

Similarly, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we also would respond with extreme military force.

War, itself, is horror.   I hate war.  I hate killing people.   But like I said before, if you are shooting at me, I'm going to shoot back.  I'm going home.   If that means causing you to not go home, then so be it.

War is hell.   Don't fire rockets into Israel.   I have yet to see any time in which, Israel woke up one day and said "You know... let's launch a massive military attack into somewhere nearby, and cause people around the world to hate us".

No, Hamas fired rockets into Israel, and Israel had a far more muted response, than what we in the US would do if we were in the same place.

And lastly, about those civilians killed in the war.

Again, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we'd invade or worse, and a can promise you civilians would die... why?   Because war is horror.   Stuff happens.    Why you would expect perfection in military operations by Israel, when no other military on the planet can do that, is ridiculous.

And further, did you read what Hamas did in Gaza?   They intentionally setup their citizens to get killed.   Hamas fighters intentionally dressed as students.   Dressed as doctors and nurses.   They intentionally blended with unarmed non-combatants.

Let me put it another way.   If you were to hold up in some hole somewhere, and the only way to get you out of that hole, is to chuck a phosphorus grenade in and burn you out.... then that's what I'm going to do.   If you stuff children in front of you, so that the grenade is going to kill them in the process.... then *YOU* killed those children.   It was your choice, not mine, that got them killed.

I have no choice in the matter, because if I don't deal with you, and you pop out and kill my friends, and neighbors, their blood is on my head because I failed to deal with a known threat.

Instead of blaming people for actions in the horrors of war, here's a thought.... don't start a war.  Don't fire rockets at nearby countries.   How crazy is that?


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.



Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.

So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.

Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.

Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.

And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.

Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.

One does not contradict, nor deny the other.

The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.

That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the profits, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
Click to expand...


Androw, here is all you need to know about this imp of Satan. She is a Jew hater. Plain and simple as that.


----------



## Roudy

Androw: 





> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.



Well said  

But you see, freaks like Jihad Sherri are always looking for an "out" to justify their hatred.


----------



## aris2chat

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
Click to expand...


She should check out the religious forum.  A post there that might be educational.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> *And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and who are the Zionists in whom the sherriKKKins *has* been able to see Jesus?
> 
> Nothing else would make that statement false:  so who are they?
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet upthread you claimed Americans were terrorists for using the atom bomb on the Japs.
> 
> I would say that is certainly worse than anything Israel has ever done.
> 
> Unless you can point to a time when Israel turned tens of thousands of Muzzies into smoke in less than 1 second.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...


Ratty, that must've been another of the sherriliar's many personalities posting upthread....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why don't you soulless Zionists get it?

Israels killing of children is not justified because others kill children too.




MHunterB said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet upthread you claimed Americans were terrorists for using the atom bomb on the Japs.
> 
> I would say that is certainly worse than anything Israel has ever done.
> 
> Unless you can point to a time when Israel turned tens of thousands of Muzzies into smoke in less than 1 second.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratty, that must've been another of the sherriliar's many personalities posting upthread....
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are the one who needs knowledge about God, you are constantly demonstrating your ignorance for us here.



aris2chat said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She should check out the religious forum.  A post there that might be educational.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have no ability to make the blind see.

But Jesus can.


John 9:39 ESV

Jesus said, &#8220;For judgment I came into this world, that those who do not see may see, and those who see may become blind.&#8221;

2 Corinthians 4:4 ESV 

In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.

Romans 11:8 ESV 

As it is written, &#8220;God gave them a spirit of stupor, eyes that would not see and ears that would not hear, down to this very day.&#8221;

2 Corinthians 4:3-4 ESV 

And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled only to those who are perishing. In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.

Matthew 13:16 ESV

But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear.

Isaiah 43:8 ESV 

Bring out the people who are blind, yet have eyes, who are deaf, yet have ears!

Ephesians 2:2 ESV

In which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience&#8212;

John 9:1-41 ESV 

As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, &#8220;Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?&#8221; Jesus answered, &#8220;It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.&#8221;

Galatians 3:1 ESV

O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified.

Romans 8:7-8 ESV

For the mind that is set on the flesh is hostile to God, for it does not submit to God's law; indeed, it cannot. Those who are in the flesh cannot please God.

John 9:1-17 ESV  

As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, &#8220;Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?&#8221; Jesus answered, &#8220;It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.&#8221;

Deuteronomy 29:4 ESV 

But to this day the Lord has not given you a heart to understand or eyes to see or ears to hear.

Romans 11:25 ESV 

Lest you be wise in your own sight, I want you to understand this mystery, brothers: a partial hardening has come upon Israel, until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.

John 16:33 ESV 

I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.&#8221;

Romans 8:28-30 ESV

And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.

Romans 6:23 ESV 

For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.







MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> *And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and who are the Zionists in whom the sherriKKKins *has* been able to see Jesus?
> 
> Nothing else would make that statement false:  so who are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no ability to make the blind see.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> John 9:39*ESV
> 
> Jesus said, For judgment I came into this world, that those who do not see may see, and those who see may become blind.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:4*ESV
> 
> In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Romans 11:8*ESV
> 
> As it is written, God gave them a spirit of stupor, eyes that would not see and ears that would not hear, down to this very day.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:3-4*ESV
> 
> And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled only to those who are perishing. In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Matthew 13:16*ESV
> 
> But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear.
> 
> Isaiah 43:8*ESV
> 
> Bring out the people who are blind, yet have eyes, who are deaf, yet have ears!
> 
> Ephesians 2:2*
> 
> In which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience
> 
> John 9:1-41*ESV
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind? Jesus answered, It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.
> 
> Galatians 3:1*ESV
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified.
> 
> Romans 8:7-8*ESV
> 
> For the mind that is set on the flesh is hostile to God, for it does not submit to God's law; indeed, it cannot. Those who are in the flesh cannot please God.
> 
> John 9:1-17*ESV /
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind? Jesus answered, It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.
> 
> Deuteronomy 29:4*ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> But to this day the*Lord*has not given you a heart to understand or eyes to see or ears to hear.
> 
> Romans 11:25*ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Lest you be wise in your own sight, I want you to understand this mystery, brothers: a partial hardening has come upon Israel, until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.
> 
> John 16:33*ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.
> 
> Romans 8:28-30*ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.
> 
> Romans 6:23*ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and who are the Zionists in whom the sherriKKKins *has* been able to see Jesus?
> 
> Nothing else would make that statement false:  so who are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no ability to make the blind see.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> John 9:39*ESV
> 
> Jesus said, &#8220;For judgment I came into this world, that those who do not see may see, and those who see may become blind.&#8221;
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:4*ESV
> 
> In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Romans 11:8*ESV
> 
> As it is written, &#8220;God gave them a spirit of stupor, eyes that would not see and ears that would not hear, down to this very day.&#8221;
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:3-4*ESV
> 
> And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled only to those who are perishing. In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Matthew 13:16*ESV
> 
> But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear.
> 
> Isaiah 43:8*ESV
> 
> Bring out the people who are blind, yet have eyes, who are deaf, yet have ears!
> 
> Ephesians 2:2*
> 
> In which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience&#8212;
> 
> John 9:1-41*ESV
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, &#8220;Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?&#8221; Jesus answered, &#8220;It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.&#8221;
> 
> Galatians 3:1*ESV
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified.
> 
> Romans 8:7-8*ESV
> 
> For the mind that is set on the flesh is hostile to God, for it does not submit to God's law; indeed, it cannot. Those who are in the flesh cannot please God.
> 
> John 9:1-17*ESV /
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, &#8220;Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?&#8221; Jesus answered, &#8220;It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.&#8221;
> 
> Deuteronomy 29:4*ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> But to this day the*Lord*has not given you a heart to understand or eyes to see or ears to hear.
> 
> Romans 11:25*ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Lest you be wise in your own sight, I want you to understand this mystery, brothers: a partial hardening has come upon Israel, until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.
> 
> John 16:33*ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.&#8221;
> 
> Romans 8:28-30*ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.
> 
> Romans 6:23*ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and who are the Zionists in whom the sherriKKKins *has* been able to see Jesus?
> 
> Nothing else would make that statement false:  so who are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need no stinking Spam!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> I shall never be an apologist for defending Israel's war crimes as you are.
> 
> I am sorry but watching children deliberately burned to death with chemical weapons, as Israel did in Cast Lead, has no justification.
> 
> And over 45 years of ethnic cleansing and a brutal Occupation in Palestine has no justification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A:  It's fairly easy to make such claims when it's not your kids being blown up at a dance hall, or night club, going out on a date.
> 
> B: Welcome to being a part of society.   America, this nation, would have done far worse than Israel.   You are part of this country, and until you leave, it's your tax money funding it.
> 
> Second, I have personally seen the videos of Palestinian Arabs using their own children as human shields.  I've watched it happen.
> 
> When a man with a gun, fires at soldiers, while hiding behind his own child... Israel didn't kill that child.  His parents, killed that child.
> 
> And make no mistake, if you were to do the same thing, and I'm the soldier, I'm going home to my family, and if that means defending my life, by shooting you and your child you are using as a human shield....  that's your choice, your responsibility, and I'll go home and sleep like a baby.
> 
> As far as defending Israel war crimes.......  your opinion of me doesn't matter to me in any possible way.  If I ever gave you the impression that it does, I do apologize.   Allow me to be crystal clear....   I have lint in my clothes drier, that has a higher value to me, than your opinion of me.
> 
> As for the Gaza War... again, Israel was hit by rockets.   There was no justification for that.    That was what caused Israel to respond with military force.
> 
> Similarly, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we also would respond with extreme military force.
> 
> War, itself, is horror.   I hate war.  I hate killing people.   But like I said before, if you are shooting at me, I'm going to shoot back.  I'm going home.   If that means causing you to not go home, then so be it.
> 
> War is hell.   Don't fire rockets into Israel.   I have yet to see any time in which, Israel woke up one day and said "You know... let's launch a massive military attack into somewhere nearby, and cause people around the world to hate us".
> 
> No, Hamas fired rockets into Israel, and Israel had a far more muted response, than what we in the US would do if we were in the same place.
> 
> And lastly, about those civilians killed in the war.
> 
> Again, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we'd invade or worse, and a can promise you civilians would die... why?   Because war is horror.   Stuff happens.    Why you would expect perfection in military operations by Israel, when no other military on the planet can do that, is ridiculous.
> 
> And further, did you read what Hamas did in Gaza?   They intentionally setup their citizens to get killed.   Hamas fighters intentionally dressed as students.   Dressed as doctors and nurses.   They intentionally blended with unarmed non-combatants.
> 
> Let me put it another way.   If you were to hold up in some hole somewhere, and the only way to get you out of that hole, is to chuck a phosphorus grenade in and burn you out.... then that's what I'm going to do.   If you stuff children in front of you, so that the grenade is going to kill them in the process.... then *YOU* killed those children.   It was your choice, not mine, that got them killed.
> 
> I have no choice in the matter, because if I don't deal with you, and you pop out and kill my friends, and neighbors, their blood is on my head because I failed to deal with a known threat.
> 
> Instead of blaming people for actions in the horrors of war, here's a thought.... don't start a war.  Don't fire rockets at nearby countries.   How crazy is that?
Click to expand...


It is easy for me no matter the circumstances to choose not to be an apologist for Israel's child killings in Palestine.

I do not justify the killing of children as you do because I am not a Zionist, justifying Israel's crimes against humanity is what Zionists like you do, but not me. 

I do not enjoy killing children and watching Gentile children die, as you Zionists do.

And Jesus was never and is not a part of the Zionist child killing Klan.

Jesus was not and is not a Zionist.

He said not one single word about Jews returning to the land of Palestine, not one word.

Jesus loved children and loves children, He does not burn them to death in their homes with white phosphorous like you Zionists do.

He does not blow away little girls from a tank, like you Zionists do.

He does not steal and ethnically cleanse like you Zionists do. 

And as for America, it is not owned by Zionists who want to kill children in Palestine and keep supporting such atrocities. Zionists like you do not speak for all Americans, such as me.

You know what Americans loyal to America and not loyal to Israel first like Zionists like you just did, we stopped wars in Syria and Iran and we stopped more sanctions, by thousands of Americans voicing their opposition to all of this to their Congressmen.

Israel does not control America, and if your loyalty remains with Israel first, I suggest you pack your bags and join the Zionist child killing Klan in Palestine.

As for human shields, the claims have been investigated by Amnesty and others and it has been found Israel uses civilians as human shields and Hamas does not.

You have no idea what you are speaking of when you say otherwise, you are watching too many MEMRI brainwashing propaganda videos.

Israel has a regular practice of rounding up little Palestinian children and other Palestinians, holding a gun to their heads and pushing them in front of soldiers as they smash down doors and walls of Palestinian homes looking for more Palestinians to imprison or maim or kill. Its reported on in Btselem, the matter has even been taken before Israel's Highest Court.

Hamas does not use civilians as human shields, that was Amnesty's findings in Cast Lead. You repeating the lie they do shall never change the truth and your lies shall always be lies .

And another point on human shields Amnesty made, even when one side uses civilians as human shields it does not justify the other side in targeting those civilians. So, your claim all the people killed by Israel, the killings  were justified  because civilians were being used as human shields, fails for two separate reasons, first Hamas does not use civilians as human shields, and second, even if they did, it does not justify Israel targeting the human shields. 

The fact is in Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians, 344 were children and the majority of the 1400 killed were civilians not participating in the hostilities who were unlawfully targeted by Israel. Such targetings are war crimes.

Your further claims about Hamas dressing up like doctors and such is more Zionist lies.

Amnesty found Israel targeted ambulances trying to aid those Israel was bombing, hospitals, fleeing civilians, civilians holding white flags, schools, UN shelters, churches, mosques, houses, children walking to school and walking home from school, children in their homes, children playing outside, government buildings, police stations, police graduation ceremonies. Basically, any civilian and civilian object in Gaza was a target for Israel.

Well, there are some Americans who do not support Israel's crimes carried out in her over 45 year Occupation in Palestine.

We Americans of conscience let our voices be heard, as we also support the growing BDS Movement.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Is this all the Word of God is to you, spam?

I am posting Bible verses.

Does The Bible mean nothing to Zionists?




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no ability to make the blind see.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> John 9:39*ESV
> 
> Jesus said, For judgment I came into this world, that those who do not see may see, and those who see may become blind.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:4*ESV
> 
> In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Romans 11:8*ESV
> 
> As it is written, God gave them a spirit of stupor, eyes that would not see and ears that would not hear, down to this very day.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:3-4*ESV
> 
> And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled only to those who are perishing. In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Matthew 13:16*ESV
> 
> But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear.
> 
> Isaiah 43:8*ESV
> 
> Bring out the people who are blind, yet have eyes, who are deaf, yet have ears!
> 
> Ephesians 2:2*
> 
> In which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience
> 
> John 9:1-41*ESV
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind? Jesus answered, It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.
> 
> Galatians 3:1*ESV
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified.
> 
> Romans 8:7-8*ESV
> 
> For the mind that is set on the flesh is hostile to God, for it does not submit to God's law; indeed, it cannot. Those who are in the flesh cannot please God.
> 
> John 9:1-17*ESV /
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind? Jesus answered, It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.
> 
> Deuteronomy 29:4*ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> But to this day the*Lord*has not given you a heart to understand or eyes to see or ears to hear.
> 
> Romans 11:25*ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Lest you be wise in your own sight, I want you to understand this mystery, brothers: a partial hardening has come upon Israel, until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.
> 
> John 16:33*ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.
> 
> Romans 8:28-30*ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.
> 
> Romans 6:23*ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I say is the world needs no stinking Zionists!

The world certainly needs Jesus over Zionists.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no ability to make the blind see.
> 
> But Jesus can.
> 
> 
> John 9:39*ESV
> 
> Jesus said, For judgment I came into this world, that those who do not see may see, and those who see may become blind.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:4*ESV
> 
> In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Romans 11:8*ESV
> 
> As it is written, God gave them a spirit of stupor, eyes that would not see and ears that would not hear, down to this very day.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:3-4*ESV
> 
> And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled only to those who are perishing. In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.
> 
> Matthew 13:16*ESV
> 
> But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear.
> 
> Isaiah 43:8*ESV
> 
> Bring out the people who are blind, yet have eyes, who are deaf, yet have ears!
> 
> Ephesians 2:2*
> 
> In which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience
> 
> John 9:1-41*ESV
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind? Jesus answered, It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.
> 
> Galatians 3:1*ESV
> 
> O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified.
> 
> Romans 8:7-8*ESV
> 
> For the mind that is set on the flesh is hostile to God, for it does not submit to God's law; indeed, it cannot. Those who are in the flesh cannot please God.
> 
> John 9:1-17*ESV /
> 
> As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. And his disciples asked him, Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind? Jesus answered, It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.
> 
> Deuteronomy 29:4*ESV / 16 helpful votes
> 
> But to this day the*Lord*has not given you a heart to understand or eyes to see or ears to hear.
> 
> Romans 11:25*ESV / 14 helpful votes
> 
> Lest you be wise in your own sight, I want you to understand this mystery, brothers: a partial hardening has come upon Israel, until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in.
> 
> John 16:33*ESV / 12 helpful votes
> 
> I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.
> 
> Romans 8:28-30*ESV / 11 helpful votes
> 
> And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.
> 
> Romans 6:23*ESV / 10 helpful votes
> 
> For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need no stinking Spam!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Imp of Satan


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> I shall never be an apologist for defending Israel's war crimes as you are.
> 
> I am sorry but watching children deliberately burned to death with chemical weapons, as Israel did in Cast Lead, has no justification.
> 
> And over 45 years of ethnic cleansing and a brutal Occupation in Palestine has no justification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A:  It's fairly easy to make such claims when it's not your kids being blown up at a dance hall, or night club, going out on a date.
> 
> B: Welcome to being a part of society.   America, this nation, would have done far worse than Israel.   You are part of this country, and until you leave, it's your tax money funding it.
> 
> Second, I have personally seen the videos of Palestinian Arabs using their own children as human shields.  I've watched it happen.
> 
> When a man with a gun, fires at soldiers, while hiding behind his own child... Israel didn't kill that child.  His parents, killed that child.
> 
> And make no mistake, if you were to do the same thing, and I'm the soldier, I'm going home to my family, and if that means defending my life, by shooting you and your child you are using as a human shield....  that's your choice, your responsibility, and I'll go home and sleep like a baby.
> 
> As far as defending Israel war crimes.......  your opinion of me doesn't matter to me in any possible way.  If I ever gave you the impression that it does, I do apologize.   Allow me to be crystal clear....   I have lint in my clothes drier, that has a higher value to me, than your opinion of me.
> 
> As for the Gaza War... again, Israel was hit by rockets.   There was no justification for that.    That was what caused Israel to respond with military force.
> 
> Similarly, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we also would respond with extreme military force.
> 
> War, itself, is horror.   I hate war.  I hate killing people.   But like I said before, if you are shooting at me, I'm going to shoot back.  I'm going home.   If that means causing you to not go home, then so be it.
> 
> War is hell.   Don't fire rockets into Israel.   I have yet to see any time in which, Israel woke up one day and said "You know... let's launch a massive military attack into somewhere nearby, and cause people around the world to hate us".
> 
> No, Hamas fired rockets into Israel, and Israel had a far more muted response, than what we in the US would do if we were in the same place.
> 
> And lastly, about those civilians killed in the war.
> 
> Again, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we'd invade or worse, and a can promise you civilians would die... why?   Because war is horror.   Stuff happens.    Why you would expect perfection in military operations by Israel, when no other military on the planet can do that, is ridiculous.
> 
> And further, did you read what Hamas did in Gaza?   They intentionally setup their citizens to get killed.   Hamas fighters intentionally dressed as students.   Dressed as doctors and nurses.   They intentionally blended with unarmed non-combatants.
> 
> Let me put it another way.   If you were to hold up in some hole somewhere, and the only way to get you out of that hole, is to chuck a phosphorus grenade in and burn you out.... then that's what I'm going to do.   If you stuff children in front of you, so that the grenade is going to kill them in the process.... then *YOU* killed those children.   It was your choice, not mine, that got them killed.
> 
> I have no choice in the matter, because if I don't deal with you, and you pop out and kill my friends, and neighbors, their blood is on my head because I failed to deal with a known threat.
> 
> Instead of blaming people for actions in the horrors of war, here's a thought.... don't start a war.  Don't fire rockets at nearby countries.   How crazy is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy for me no matter the circumstances to choose not to be an apologist for Israel's child killings in Palestine.
> 
> I do not justify the killing of children as you do because I am not a Zionist, justifying Israel's crimes against humanity is what Zionists like you do, but not me.
> 
> I do not enjoy killing children and watching Gentile children die, as you Zionists do.
> 
> And Jesus was never and is not a part of the Zionist child killing Klan.
> 
> Jesus was not and is not a Zionist.
> 
> He said not one single word about Jews returning to the land of Palestine, not one word.
> 
> Jesus loved children and loves children, He does not burn them to death in their homes with white phosphorous like you Zionists do.
> 
> He does not blow away little girls from a tank, like you Zionists do.
> 
> He does not steal and ethnically cleanse like you Zionists do.
> 
> And as for America, it is not owned by Zionists who want to kill children in Palestine and keep supporting such atrocities. Zionists like you do not speak for all Americans, such as me.
> 
> You know what Americans loyal to America and not loyal to Israel first like Zionists like you just did, we stopped wars in Syria and Iran and we stopped more sanctions, by thousands of Americans voicing their opposition to all of this to their Congressmen.
> 
> Israel does not control America, and if your loyalty remains with Israel first, I suggest you pack your bags and join the Zionist child killing Klan in Palestine.
> 
> As for human shields, the claims have been investigated by Amnesty and others and it has been found Israel uses civilians as human shields and Hamas does not.
> 
> You have no idea what you are speaking of when you say otherwise, you are watching too many MEMRI brainwashing propaganda videos.
> 
> Israel has a regular practice of rounding up little Palestinian children and other Palestinians, holding a gun to their heads and pushing them in front of soldiers as they smash down doors and walls of Palestinian homes looking for more Palestinians to imprison or maim or kill. Its reported on in Btselem, the matter has even been taken before Israel's Highest Court.
> 
> Hamas does not use civilians as human shields, that was Amnesty's findings in Cast Lead. You repeating the lie they do shall never change the truth and your lies shall always be lies .
> 
> And another point on human shields Amnesty made, even when one side uses civilians as human shields it does not justify the other side in targeting those civilians. So, your claim all the people killed by Israel, the killings  were justified  because civilians were being used as human shields, fails for two separate reasons, first Hamas does not use civilians as human shields, and second, even if they did, it does not justify Israel targeting the human shields.
> 
> The fact is in Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians, 344 were children and the majority of the 1400 killed were civilians not participating in the hostilities who were unlawfully targeted by Israel. Such targetings are war crimes.
> 
> Your further claims about Hamas dressing up like doctors and such is more Zionist lies.
> 
> Amnesty found Israel targeted ambulances trying to aid those Israel was bombing, hospitals, fleeing civilians, civilians holding white flags, schools, UN shelters, churches, mosques, houses, children walking to school and walking home from school, children in their homes, children playing outside, government buildings, police stations, police graduation ceremonies. Basically, any civilian and civilian object in Gaza was a target for Israel.
> 
> Well, there are some Americans who do not support Israel's crimes carried out in her over 45 year Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> We Americans of conscience let our voices be heard, as we also support the growing BDS Movement.
Click to expand...

You have Androw on the ropes, Mrs. Hamas Jesus. Go for the throat and tell him what Jesus said about being a Zionist.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say if we were in the place of Israel we would have done far worse, you certainly do not speak for this American.
> 
> And I am not going to justify the massacre of 1519 children Israel carried out in Palestine, by saying we would have done worse.
> 
> I shall never be an apologist for defending Israel's war crimes as you are.
> 
> I am sorry but watching children deliberately burned to death with chemical weapons, as Israel did in Cast Lead, has no justification.
> 
> And over 45 years of ethnic cleansing and a brutal Occupation in Palestine has no justification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A:  It's fairly easy to make such claims when it's not your kids being blown up at a dance hall, or night club, going out on a date.
> 
> B: Welcome to being a part of society.   America, this nation, would have done far worse than Israel.   You are part of this country, and until you leave, it's your tax money funding it.
> 
> Second, I have personally seen the videos of Palestinian Arabs using their own children as human shields.  I've watched it happen.
> 
> When a man with a gun, fires at soldiers, while hiding behind his own child... Israel didn't kill that child.  His parents, killed that child.
> 
> And make no mistake, if you were to do the same thing, and I'm the soldier, I'm going home to my family, and if that means defending my life, by shooting you and your child you are using as a human shield....  that's your choice, your responsibility, and I'll go home and sleep like a baby.
> 
> As far as defending Israel war crimes.......  your opinion of me doesn't matter to me in any possible way.  If I ever gave you the impression that it does, I do apologize.   Allow me to be crystal clear....   I have lint in my clothes drier, that has a higher value to me, than your opinion of me.
> 
> As for the Gaza War... again, Israel was hit by rockets.   There was no justification for that.    That was what caused Israel to respond with military force.
> 
> Similarly, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we also would respond with extreme military force.
> 
> War, itself, is horror.   I hate war.  I hate killing people.   But like I said before, if you are shooting at me, I'm going to shoot back.  I'm going home.   If that means causing you to not go home, then so be it.
> 
> War is hell.   Don't fire rockets into Israel.   I have yet to see any time in which, Israel woke up one day and said "You know... let's launch a massive military attack into somewhere nearby, and cause people around the world to hate us".
> 
> No, Hamas fired rockets into Israel, and Israel had a far more muted response, than what we in the US would do if we were in the same place.
> 
> And lastly, about those civilians killed in the war.
> 
> Again, if Mexico was firing rockets into the US, we'd invade or worse, and a can promise you civilians would die... why?   Because war is horror.   Stuff happens.    Why you would expect perfection in military operations by Israel, when no other military on the planet can do that, is ridiculous.
> 
> And further, did you read what Hamas did in Gaza?   They intentionally setup their citizens to get killed.   Hamas fighters intentionally dressed as students.   Dressed as doctors and nurses.   They intentionally blended with unarmed non-combatants.
> 
> Let me put it another way.   If you were to hold up in some hole somewhere, and the only way to get you out of that hole, is to chuck a phosphorus grenade in and burn you out.... then that's what I'm going to do.   If you stuff children in front of you, so that the grenade is going to kill them in the process.... then *YOU* killed those children.   It was your choice, not mine, that got them killed.
> 
> I have no choice in the matter, because if I don't deal with you, and you pop out and kill my friends, and neighbors, their blood is on my head because I failed to deal with a known threat.
> 
> Instead of blaming people for actions in the horrors of war, here's a thought.... don't start a war.  Don't fire rockets at nearby countries.   How crazy is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy for me no matter the circumstances to choose not to be an apologist for Israel's child killings in Palestine.
> 
> I do not justify the killing of children as you do because I am not a Zionist, justifying Israel's crimes against humanity is what Zionists like you do, but not me.
> 
> I do not enjoy killing children and watching Gentile children die, as you Zionists do.
> 
> And Jesus was never and is not a part of the Zionist child killing Klan.
> 
> Jesus was not and is not a Zionist.
> 
> He said not one single word about Jews returning to the land of Palestine, not one word.
> 
> Jesus loved children and loves children, He does not burn them to death in their homes with white phosphorous like you Zionists do.
> 
> He does not blow away little girls from a tank, like you Zionists do.
> 
> He does not steal and ethnically cleanse like you Zionists do.
> 
> And as for America, it is not owned by Zionists who want to kill children in Palestine and keep supporting such atrocities. Zionists like you do not speak for all Americans, such as me.
> 
> You know what Americans loyal to America and not loyal to Israel first like Zionists like you just did, we stopped wars in Syria and Iran and we stopped more sanctions, by thousands of Americans voicing their opposition to all of this to their Congressmen.
> 
> Israel does not control America, and if your loyalty remains with Israel first, I suggest you pack your bags and join the Zionist child killing Klan in Palestine.
> 
> As for human shields, the claims have been investigated by Amnesty and others and it has been found Israel uses civilians as human shields and Hamas does not.
> 
> You have no idea what you are speaking of when you say otherwise, you are watching too many MEMRI brainwashing propaganda videos.
> 
> Israel has a regular practice of rounding up little Palestinian children and other Palestinians, holding a gun to their heads and pushing them in front of soldiers as they smash down doors and walls of Palestinian homes looking for more Palestinians to imprison or maim or kill. Its reported on in Btselem, the matter has even been taken before Israel's Highest Court.
> 
> Hamas does not use civilians as human shields, that was Amnesty's findings in Cast Lead. You repeating the lie they do shall never change the truth and your lies shall always be lies .
> 
> And another point on human shields Amnesty made, even when one side uses civilians as human shields it does not justify the other side in targeting those civilians. So, your claim all the people killed by Israel, the killings  were justified  because civilians were being used as human shields, fails for two separate reasons, first Hamas does not use civilians as human shields, and second, even if they did, it does not justify Israel targeting the human shields.
> 
> The fact is in Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians, 344 were children and the majority of the 1400 killed were civilians not participating in the hostilities who were unlawfully targeted by Israel. Such targetings are war crimes.
> 
> Your further claims about Hamas dressing up like doctors and such is more Zionist lies.
> 
> Amnesty found Israel targeted ambulances trying to aid those Israel was bombing, hospitals, fleeing civilians, civilians holding white flags, schools, UN shelters, churches, mosques, houses, children walking to school and walking home from school, children in their homes, children playing outside, government buildings, police stations, police graduation ceremonies. Basically, any civilian and civilian object in Gaza was a target for Israel.
> 
> Well, there are some Americans who do not support Israel's crimes carried out in her over 45 year Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> We Americans of conscience let our voices be heard, as we also support the growing BDS Movement.
Click to expand...


You certainly did a good job in justifying the Fogel massacre, you disgusting terrorist apologist. 

BTW , what kind of a scumbag spends her entire day lying about Israel


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......
Click to expand...

Song about Jesus the Zionist.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owx3ao42kwI]"Jesus Loves Me" by Listener Kids - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I now address some of The Old Testament verses about the land, and what is said about these promises in The Old Testament itself and The New Testament.

It is claimed by Zionists that the &#8220;Promised Land&#8221; was given by God to the Jewish people as an everlasting inheritance.

But this is simply not true. 

The Scriptures repeatedly insist that the land belongs to God and that residence is always conditional. 

Examples: 

&#8220;&#8216;The land must not be sold permanently, because the land is mine and you reside in my land as foreigners and strangers.&#8221; (Leviticus 25:23). 


&#8220;Son of man, the people living in those ruins in the land of Israel are saying, &#8216;Abraham was only one man, yet he possessed the land. But we are many; surely the land has been given to us as our possession.&#8217;  Therefore say to them, &#8216;This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Since you eat meat with the blood still in it and look to your idols and shed blood, should you then possess the land? You rely on your sword, you do detestable things... Should you then possess the land?&#8217; &#8230; I will make the land a desolate waste, and her proud strength will come to an end.&#8217; (Ezekiel 33:24-26,28-29) 


Residence was open to all God&#8217;s people , and the basis was faith not race. 

When we go to The New Testament, the writer of Hebrews explains that the land was never their ultimate desire or inheritance  but a temporary residence until the coming of Jesus. Our shared eternal inheritance, for believers in Jesus,  is heavenly not earthly. 


Old Testament Command 

&#8220;You are to distribute this land among yourselves according to the tribes of Israel. You are to allot it as an inheritance for yourselves and for the foreigners residing among you and who have children. You are to consider them as native-born Israelites; along with you they are to be allotted an inheritance among the tribes of Israel.&#8221; (Ezekiel 47:21-23) 


New Testament Explanation/Fulfillment

&#8220;By faith he made his home in the promised land like a stranger in a foreign country; he lived in tents, as did Isaac and Jacob, who were heirs with him of the same promise. For he was looking forward to the city with foundations, whose architect and builder is God&#8230; These were all commended for their faith, yet none of them received what had been promised, since God had planned something better for us so that only together with us would they be made perfect.&#8221; (Hebrews 11:9-10; 39-40)


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why don't you soulless Zionists get it?
> 
> Israels killing of children is not justified because others kill children too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet upthread you claimed Americans were terrorists for using the atom bomb on the Japs.
> 
> I would say that is certainly worse than anything Israel has ever done.
> 
> Unless you can point to a time when Israel turned tens of thousands of Muzzies into smoke in less than 1 second.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratty, that must've been another of the sherriliar's many personalities posting upthread....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ah, so the pious l'il pustule presumes to judge Zionists as 'soulless' - proof that the sherrifilth isn't making the slightest attempt to 'follow Jesus' when a Zionist is involved.


----------



## MHunterB

&#8220;Son of man, the people living in those ruins in the land of Israel are saying, &#8216;Abraham was only one man, yet he possessed the land. But we are many; surely the land has been given to us as our possession.&#8217; Therefore say to them, &#8216;This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Since you eat meat with the blood still in it and look to your idols and shed blood, should you then possess the land? You rely on your sword, you do detestable things... Should you then possess the land?&#8217; &#8230; I will make the land a desolate waste, and her proud strength will come to an end.&#8217; (Ezekiel 33:24-26,28-29) 

Of course, this quote proves the exact OPPOSITE of what the insane HAMAS-lover claims it does......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

VERSE 1 

"Jesus loves me! This I know, 
For the Bible tells me so;
Little ones to Him belong,
They are weak but He is strong.'


Not a single solitary word of Jesus Loves Me says a word about Jesus being a Zionist. 

Now, why do Zionists keep trying to turn One who is Love into a hater like themselves?

Is there not enough hate in the world already?



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread alone is evidence that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing Jesus in every person is a positive thing, something to strive for. "
> 
> And yet the sherrithing is completely unable to see Jesus in a single Zionist.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Song about Jesus the Zionist.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owx3ao42kwI]"Jesus Loves Me" by Listener Kids - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of 
HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It shows the promises of the land were always conditional. 

And it is an Old Testament verse fulfilled through Jesus coming, Jesus coming to give as an inheritance not physical land but eternal life in the kingdom of God.



MHunterB said:


> Son of man, the people living in those ruins in the land of Israel are saying, Abraham was only one man, yet he possessed the land. But we are many; surely the land has been given to us as our possession. Therefore say to them, This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Since you eat meat with the blood still in it and look to your idols and shed blood, should you then possess the land? You rely on your sword, you do detestable things... Should you then possess the land?  I will make the land a desolate waste, and her proud strength will come to an end. (Ezekiel 33:24-26,28-29)
> 
> Of course, this quote proves the exact OPPOSITE of what the insane HAMAS-lover claims it does......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world



This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.

Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?

I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
Click to expand...

You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?


----------



## toastman

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
Click to expand...




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?
Click to expand...


She flunked life


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
Click to expand...


Do you not know Ezekiel spoke of the Babylonians that sacked the first temple?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?
Click to expand...


So, you are claiming the Israelites are carrying out human sacrifices?

Is that your claim?

The fact is that is not what is written.

The word of the Lord comes to the Prophet Ezekiel and The Lord says to the Judeans in Judea , Israel, "You eat flesh with the blood and lift up your eyes to your idols and shed blood; shall you then possess the land?"  This is not an accusation of human sacrifices being carried out. 

The Lord goes on to say these Judeans doing this , as well as those relying on the sword to commit abominations  will fall by the sword or be given to the beasts to be devoured or die by pestilence. And The Lord further says the land will be made a desolation and a waste. 

The point: Bad acts led to the land being taken away.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not know Ezekiel spoke of the Babylonians that sacked the first temple?
Click to expand...


In those verses, the Lord speaks to Judeans, read it for yourself. Ezekiel 33:27-33 entitled Jerusalem Struck Down.

I will post the verses.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ezekiel 33:21-33

King James Version (KJV)

And it came to pass in the twelfth year of our captivity, in the tenth month, in the fifth day of the month, that one that had escaped out of Jerusalem came unto me, saying, The city is smitten.

Now the hand of the*Lord*was upon me in the evening, afore he that was escaped came; and had opened my mouth, until he came to me in the morning; and my mouth was opened, and I was no more dumb.

Then the word of the*Lord*came unto me, saying,

Son of man, they that inhabit those wastes of the land of Israel speak, saying, Abraham was one, and he inherited the land: but we are many; the land is given us for inheritance.

Wherefore say unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; Ye eat with the blood, and lift up your eyes toward your idols, and shed blood: and shall ye possess the land?

Ye stand upon your sword, ye work abomination, and ye defile every one his neighbour's wife: and shall ye possess the land?

Say thou thus unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; As I live, surely they that are in the wastes shall fall by the sword, and him that is in the open field will I give to the beasts to be devoured, and they that be in the forts and in the caves shall die of the pestilence.

For I will lay the land most desolate, and the pomp of her strength shall cease; and the mountains of Israel shall be desolate, that none shall pass through.

Then shall they know that I am the*Lord, when I have laid the land most desolate because of all their abominations which they have committed.

Also, thou son of man, the children of thy people still are talking against thee by the walls and in the doors of the houses, and speak one to another, every one to his brother, saying, Come, I pray you, and hear what is the word that cometh forth from the*Lord.

And they come unto thee as the people cometh, and they sit before thee as my people, and they hear thy words, but they will not do them: for with their mouth they shew much love, but their heart goeth after their covetousness.

And, lo, thou art unto them as a very lovely song of one that hath a pleasant voice, and can play well on an instrument: for they hear thy words, but they do them not.

And when this cometh to pass, (lo, it will come,) then shall they know that a prophet hath been among them.

Ezekiel 33:21-33 - Jerusalem?s Fall Explained - In the - Bible Gateway


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ezekiel 33:21-33
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> And it came to pass in the twelfth year of our captivity, in the tenth month, in the fifth day of the month, that one that had escaped out of Jerusalem came unto me, saying, The city is smitten.
> 
> Now the hand of the*Lord*was upon me in the evening, afore he that was escaped came; and had opened my mouth, until he came to me in the morning; and my mouth was opened, and I was no more dumb.
> 
> Then the word of the*Lord*came unto me, saying,
> 
> Son of man, they that inhabit those wastes of the land of Israel speak, saying, Abraham was one, and he inherited the land: but we are many; the land is given us for inheritance.
> 
> Wherefore say unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; Ye eat with the blood, and lift up your eyes toward your idols, and shed blood: and shall ye possess the land?
> 
> Ye stand upon your sword, ye work abomination, and ye defile every one his neighbour's wife: and shall ye possess the land?
> 
> Say thou thus unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; As I live, surely they that are in the wastes shall fall by the sword, and him that is in the open field will I give to the beasts to be devoured, and they that be in the forts and in the caves shall die of the pestilence.
> 
> For I will lay the land most desolate, and the pomp of her strength shall cease; and the mountains of Israel shall be desolate, that none shall pass through.
> 
> Then shall they know that I am the*Lord, when I have laid the land most desolate because of all their abominations which they have committed.
> 
> Also, thou son of man, the children of thy people still are talking against thee by the walls and in the doors of the houses, and speak one to another, every one to his brother, saying, Come, I pray you, and hear what is the word that cometh forth from the*Lord.
> 
> And they come unto thee as the people cometh, and they sit before thee as my people, and they hear thy words, but they will not do them: for with their mouth they shew much love, but their heart goeth after their covetousness.
> 
> And, lo, thou art unto them as a very lovely song of one that hath a pleasant voice, and can play well on an instrument: for they hear thy words, but they do them not.
> 
> And when this cometh to pass, (lo, it will come,) then shall they know that a prophet hath been among them.
> 
> Ezekiel 33:21-33 - Jerusalem?s Fall Explained - In the - Bible Gateway


Have you read that in Greek or Aramaic? How do you interpret that passage?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Someone owes me a dollar or a donut. Remember I bet the imp of Satan and her Iranian gang would be posting 48 consecutive hours. And Jesus is still a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My continuing existence makes you a liar. You are so stupid. 


​


toastman said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we read the Zionist God Androw give us his Zionist take on matters in the Middle East.
> 
> The problem is none of all that is what Jesus says is going to happen.
> 
> Jesus says believe in Him as Messiah or Israel will not see His face again.
> 
> Does Israel accept Jesus as Messiah? No
> 
> Here is the verse, Matthew 23:37-39 O Jerusalem Jerusalem the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings and you would not! See your house is left to you desolate For I tell you you will not see me again until you say Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> And the Kingdom of God promised in The Old Testament was a Spiritual Kingdom fulfilled in Jesus, all promises of The Old Testament have been fulfilled.
> 
> See, Jesus says He, and Jesus is the Son of God and God, is not with Israel, until they accept Him as Messiah and they have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She flunked life
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It was not even written in Aramaic originally. 

AND I am a Christian, and that means I accept the Christian Bible. 






Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ezekiel 33:21-33
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> And it came to pass in the twelfth year of our captivity, in the tenth month, in the fifth day of the month, that one that had escaped out of Jerusalem came unto me, saying, The city is smitten.
> 
> Now the hand of the*Lord*was upon me in the evening, afore he that was escaped came; and had opened my mouth, until he came to me in the morning; and my mouth was opened, and I was no more dumb.
> 
> Then the word of the*Lord*came unto me, saying,
> 
> Son of man, they that inhabit those wastes of the land of Israel speak, saying, Abraham was one, and he inherited the land: but we are many; the land is given us for inheritance.
> 
> Wherefore say unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; Ye eat with the blood, and lift up your eyes toward your idols, and shed blood: and shall ye possess the land?
> 
> Ye stand upon your sword, ye work abomination, and ye defile every one his neighbour's wife: and shall ye possess the land?
> 
> Say thou thus unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; As I live, surely they that are in the wastes shall fall by the sword, and him that is in the open field will I give to the beasts to be devoured, and they that be in the forts and in the caves shall die of the pestilence.
> 
> For I will lay the land most desolate, and the pomp of her strength shall cease; and the mountains of Israel shall be desolate, that none shall pass through.
> 
> Then shall they know that I am the*Lord, when I have laid the land most desolate because of all their abominations which they have committed.
> 
> Also, thou son of man, the children of thy people still are talking against thee by the walls and in the doors of the houses, and speak one to another, every one to his brother, saying, Come, I pray you, and hear what is the word that cometh forth from the*Lord.
> 
> And they come unto thee as the people cometh, and they sit before thee as my people, and they hear thy words, but they will not do them: for with their mouth they shew much love, but their heart goeth after their covetousness.
> 
> And, lo, thou art unto them as a very lovely song of one that hath a pleasant voice, and can play well on an instrument: for they hear thy words, but they do them not.
> 
> And when this cometh to pass, (lo, it will come,) then shall they know that a prophet hath been among them.
> 
> Ezekiel 33:21-33 - Jerusalem?s Fall Explained - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read that in Greek or Aramaic? How do you interpret that passage?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That is The King James Bible, certainly an accepted Christian Bible.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My continuing existence makes you a liar. You are so stupid.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She flunked life
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you are still breathing, you are existing.  However, that doesn't mean you have a life.   What kind of a life could it be if someone never gets out of the house but sits in front of a computer day and night.  Normal people would not call that living.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It was not even written in Aramaic originally.
> 
> AND I am a Christian, and that means I accept the Christian Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ezekiel 33:21-33
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> And it came to pass in the twelfth year of our captivity, in the tenth month, in the fifth day of the month, that one that had escaped out of Jerusalem came unto me, saying, The city is smitten.
> 
> Now the hand of the*Lord*was upon me in the evening, afore he that was escaped came; and had opened my mouth, until he came to me in the morning; and my mouth was opened, and I was no more dumb.
> 
> Then the word of the*Lord*came unto me, saying,
> 
> Son of man, they that inhabit those wastes of the land of Israel speak, saying, Abraham was one, and he inherited the land: but we are many; the land is given us for inheritance.
> 
> Wherefore say unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; Ye eat with the blood, and lift up your eyes toward your idols, and shed blood: and shall ye possess the land?
> 
> Ye stand upon your sword, ye work abomination, and ye defile every one his neighbour's wife: and shall ye possess the land?
> 
> Say thou thus unto them, Thus saith the Lord*God; As I live, surely they that are in the wastes shall fall by the sword, and him that is in the open field will I give to the beasts to be devoured, and they that be in the forts and in the caves shall die of the pestilence.
> 
> For I will lay the land most desolate, and the pomp of her strength shall cease; and the mountains of Israel shall be desolate, that none shall pass through.
> 
> Then shall they know that I am the*Lord, when I have laid the land most desolate because of all their abominations which they have committed.
> 
> Also, thou son of man, the children of thy people still are talking against thee by the walls and in the doors of the houses, and speak one to another, every one to his brother, saying, Come, I pray you, and hear what is the word that cometh forth from the*Lord.
> 
> And they come unto thee as the people cometh, and they sit before thee as my people, and they hear thy words, but they will not do them: for with their mouth they shew much love, but their heart goeth after their covetousness.
> 
> And, lo, thou art unto them as a very lovely song of one that hath a pleasant voice, and can play well on an instrument: for they hear thy words, but they do them not.
> 
> And when this cometh to pass, (lo, it will come,) then shall they know that a prophet hath been among them.
> 
> Ezekiel 33:21-33 - Jerusalem?s Fall Explained - In the - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read that in Greek or Aramaic? How do you interpret that passage?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Are you capable of answering simple questions instead of sidetracking? Have you read it in Greek as it was written and then translated into other languages. And I don't want anymore Johann 3:16 as an answer.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My continuing existence makes you a liar. You are so stupid.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She flunked life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are still breathing, you are existing.  However, that doesn't mean you have a life.   What kind of a life could it be if someone never gets out of the house but sits in front of a computer day and night.  Normal people would not call that living.
Click to expand...


This is the life I have.

John 14:6  Jesus saith unto him, I am the way , the truth and the life; no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

John 10:10 I came so that everyone would have life, and have it to its fullest. 

You can have it too,  through belief in Jesus.


----------



## Kondor3

Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christians read Christian Bibles written in English.

And I gave you the verses, if you want to maintain something else is meant its up to you to prove it. 

What is your claim?

And back it up.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not even written in Aramaic originally.
> 
> AND I am a Christian, and that means I accept the Christian Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read that in Greek or Aramaic? How do you interpret that passage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you capable of answering simple questions instead of sidetracking? Have you read it in Greek as it was written and then translated into other languages. And I don't want anymore Johann 3:16 as an answer.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My continuing existence makes you a liar. You are so stupid.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your opinion of me isn't relevant to me in any possible way.  Moving on.
> 
> So, yes Jesus did say all that will happen.
> 
> Also, you seem to be mingling statements by Christ about himself, verse separate unrelated prophesies.
> 
> Yes, Jesus said that Israel will not see his face again, until they repent and turn back to their messiah.
> 
> And indeed, that is prophesied in Revelations, that there will be a great turning of the Jews to Jesus in the last years before Jesus comes back to the Earth.
> 
> Now, what does that have to do with Zionism?   Nothing.   What does that have to do with Israel being on the land of Israel?   Nothing.
> 
> One does not contradict, nor deny the other.
> 
> The promise that Israel will be regathered to the ancient land of Israel, is a separate promise, not contingent on anything else.
> 
> That promise written by Jesus, through the words of G-d given to the prophets, is just as valid as the one you specifically referred to.  Both are true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She flunked life
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Flunking life doesn't mean you ceased to exist. it just means you are a failure in every aspect of life. 

Chalk up yet ANOTHER idiotic post by Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Kondor3 said:


> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...



Can the Zionist calling himself Kondor3 add anything substantive to our discussion ?


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know Ezekiel spoke of the Babylonians that sacked the first temple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In those verses, the Lord speaks to Judeans, read it for yourself. Ezekiel 33:27-33 entitled Jerusalem Struck Down.
> 
> I will post the verses.
Click to expand...


You have made the mistake before of thinking the corrupt includes all the jews.  It is the shepherds that tend the sheep  The rulers and pagan priests are not the people


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Zionist calling himself Kondor3 add anything substantive to our discussion ?
Click to expand...


He has. Many times. But you chose to ignore those posts because they challenged your posts and debunked/dismantled your 'arguments'.
You seem to do that quite often. 

Why is that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That may be how Zionists define LIFE , but those who believe in Jesus have eternal life in the Kingdom of God.

I choose my LIFE any time over yours.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My continuing existence makes you a liar. You are so stupid.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She flunked life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunking life doesn't mean you ceased to exist. it just means you are a failure in every aspect of life.
> 
> Chalk up yet ANOTHER idiotic post by Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians read Christian Bibles written in English.
> 
> And I gave you the verses, if you want to maintain something else is meant its up to you to prove it.
> 
> What is your claim?
> 
> And back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not even written in Aramaic originally.
> 
> AND I am a Christian, and that means I accept the Christian Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you capable of answering simple questions instead of sidetracking? Have you read it in Greek as it was written and then translated into other languages. And I don't want anymore Johann 3:16 as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My claim is that if some dumb ass Christians want to go through life mis-interpreting Bible verses because they can't use a Lexicon it's no skin off my kneebone.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know Ezekiel spoke of the Babylonians that sacked the first temple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In those verses, the Lord speaks to Judeans, read it for yourself. Ezekiel 33:27-33 entitled Jerusalem Struck Down.
> 
> I will post the verses.
Click to expand...


It's not 'entitled' ANYTHING in Torah - so obviously that is just some later Christian redaction.  Or did you think HaShem imparted the Torah to Moses complete with 'titles'???


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My continuing existence makes you a liar. You are so stupid.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still breathing, you are existing.  However, that doesn't mean you have a life.   What kind of a life could it be if someone never gets out of the house but sits in front of a computer day and night.  Normal people would not call that living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the life I have.
> 
> John 14:6  Jesus saith unto him, I am the way , the truth and the life; no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> John 10:10 I came so that everyone would have life, and have it to its fullest.
> 
> You can have it too,  through belief in Jesus.
Click to expand...



In other words, you are stuck in the house and have no life like a normal person.  It is quite obvious.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I'm going to bed Satanic Sherri. You and the Iranians have fun posting all night. But when I wake up in the morning, Jesus will still be a Zionist.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Zionist calling himself Kondor3 add anything substantive to our discussion ?
Click to expand...


Can the "Christian" who calls herself SherriMunnerlyn contribute anything to this Middle East forcum such as discussing what is happening in Muslim Middle East counries where people are being mowed down like flies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know Ezekiel spoke of the Babylonians that sacked the first temple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those verses, the Lord speaks to Judeans, read it for yourself. Ezekiel 33:27-33 entitled Jerusalem Struck Down.
> 
> I will post the verses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have made the mistake before of thinking the corrupt includes all the jews.  It is the shepherds that tend the sheep  The rulers and pagan priests are not the people
Click to expand...


I am reading the verses in a ESV Study Bible, notes indicate the persons being addressed in Ezekiel 33:23-29 are the Homelanders, those left in Judah after its fall.

The phrase you eat flesh with the blood is a reference to illicit sacrifice and there is a reference to Leviticus 19:26.

And I read the rhetorical question, shall you then possess the land, implies the terms of the covenant that the homelanders have seemingly forgotten have been broken.

In subsequent verses, we see desolation results from the breaking of the covenant.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What it is is the book of Ezekiel in The Christian Bible, in The Old Testament.

Ezekiel was an Old Testament Prophet in Christianity.



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know Ezekiel spoke of the Babylonians that sacked the first temple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those verses, the Lord speaks to Judeans, read it for yourself. Ezekiel 33:27-33 entitled Jerusalem Struck Down.
> 
> I will post the verses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not 'entitled' ANYTHING in Torah - so obviously that is just some later Christian redaction.  Or did you think HaShem imparted the Torah to Moses complete with 'titles'???
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally can have LIFE too, with belief in Jesus.

It is her choice, to choose to believe in Jesus or continue in her disbelief of Jesus and stand condemned. 



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still breathing, you are existing.  However, that doesn't mean you have a life.   What kind of a life could it be if someone never gets out of the house but sits in front of a computer day and night.  Normal people would not call that living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the life I have.
> 
> John 14:6  Jesus saith unto him, I am the way , the truth and the life; no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> John 10:10 I came so that everyone would have life, and have it to its fullest.
> 
> You can have it too,  through belief in Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are stuck in the house and have no life like a normal person.  It is quite obvious.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally can have LIFE too, with belief in Jesus.
> 
> It is her choice, to choose to believe in Jesus or continue in her disbelief of Jesus and stand condemned.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the life I have.
> 
> John 14:6  Jesus saith unto him, I am the way , the truth and the life; no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> John 10:10 I came so that everyone would have life, and have it to its fullest.
> 
> You can have it too,  through belief in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are stuck in the house and have no life like a normal person.  It is quite obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And Mrs. Sherri can have a life too if she wasn't so obsessed with copying and pasting Scripture from the Internet.  Jesus himself would like to see Mrs. Sherri get out of the house and enjoy herself.  There must be at least a movie house in her small town and a few diners where she can get a change of scenery instead of sitting in front of her computer 24 hours a day.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.


----------



## MHunterB

Sally, you're absolutely right about that!  Jesus the Zionist rabbi wished that nobody would bury themselves alive as the l'il pious pustule has done......

And I'm certain Jesus never wished anyone who believed in him to go prancing about proclaiming how they were saved and using the Bible as a club to beat on others.

Anyone who blithely proclaims a whole set of people as 'soulless' is very obviously speaking without 'charity':  they've got ZERO intention of showing their love for GOD in kindness to their fellow human.

Basically, the filthy sherrithing is announcing repeatedly that it thinks Zionists are not human beings also created in GOD's Image - I can't find the verses in the Christian Bible where Jesus commands his followers to deny the humanity of people with whom they disagree.

It just doesn't seem like very 'following Jesus' behavior to me.........


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.



Well if you want to waste your life in front of your computer and never getting out, I think that's fine with everyone here.  To each his own.  Meanwhile, there are more people on this planet who don't follow Jesus, and somehow they have a better likfe than you have because even if they don't have much in material goods, they do have friends with whom they can enjoy life, and that is what life is all about.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.



What you've chosen is to shit all over so much of what Jesus said, while simultaneously declaring yourself a superior being, a "person of conscience" - as you call those whose theology doesn't include hating Zionists 'soulless'.

Do you REALLY think Jesus is going to buy your claims to 'believe'?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

King James Version (KJV)

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3:16-18


What I keep doing is giving you Jesus very own words about who He says He is and you keep rejecting the words of Jesus and stating He is something else.

I don't shit on Jesus words when I stand on them and proclaim them to the world.

Zionists like you are the ones shitting on Jesus and His words, as you continue in your slander against Jesus.

YOU Choose to shit on Jesus, Son of God.

HOW do you think He feels about that and you?




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you've chosen is to shit all over so much of what Jesus said, while simultaneously declaring yourself a superior being, a "person of conscience" - as you call those whose theology doesn't include hating Zionists 'soulless'.
> 
> Do you REALLY think Jesus is going to buy your claims to 'believe'?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Well, I will be up in the morning and off to Sunday School and Church to spend time with friends in my Church who believe in Jesus like I do. 



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to waste your life in front of your computer and never getting out, I think that's fine with everyone here.  To each his own.  Meanwhile, there are more people on this planet who don't follow Jesus, and somehow they have a better likfe than you have because even if they don't have much in material goods, they do have friends with whom they can enjoy life, and that is what life is all about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16-18
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> John 3:16-18 - For God so loved the world that he gave - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> What I keep doing is giving you Jesus very own words about who He says He is and you keep rejecting the words of Jesus and stating He is something else.
> 
> I don't shit on Jesus words when I stand on them and proclaim them to the world.
> 
> Zionists like you are the ones shitting on Jesus and His words, as you continue in your slander against Jesus.
> 
> YOU Choose to shit on Jesus, Son of God.
> 
> HOW do you think He feels about that and you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you've chosen is to shit all over so much of what Jesus said, while simultaneously declaring yourself a superior being, a "person of conscience" - as you call those whose theology doesn't include hating Zionists 'soulless'.
> 
> Do you REALLY think Jesus is going to buy your claims to 'believe'?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He wouldn't like it at all unless he was into coprophilia. Hitler was into scat.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16-18
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> John 3:16-18 - For God so loved the world that he gave - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> What I keep doing is giving you Jesus very own words about who He says He is and you keep rejecting the words of Jesus and stating He is something else.
> 
> I don't shit on Jesus words when I stand on them and proclaim them to the world.
> 
> Zionists like you are the ones shitting on Jesus and His words, as you continue in your slander against Jesus.
> 
> YOU Choose to shit on Jesus, Son of God.
> 
> HOW do you think He feels about that and you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you've chosen is to shit all over so much of what Jesus said, while simultaneously declaring yourself a superior being, a "person of conscience" - as you call those whose theology doesn't include hating Zionists 'soulless'.
> 
> Do you REALLY think Jesus is going to buy your claims to 'believe'?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh my goodness, does anyone think that a genteel Southern woman is going to use an expression of "shitting" in referring to anything?  Must be one of the Iranian gang posting now.  I honestly didn't think this was a forum to try to proselytize the other readers but to discuss what is happening in the Middle East.  One thing I have to say is that it appears that when foreigners come over here, one of the first things they learn is vulgarities in English.  The Iranian gang is not disappointing us but has shown us what they have picked up.


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to waste your life in front of your computer and never getting out, I think that's fine with everyone here.  To each his own.  Meanwhile, there are more people on this planet who don't follow Jesus, and somehow they have a better likfe than you have because even if they don't have much in material goods, they do have friends with whom they can enjoy life, and that is what life is all about.
Click to expand...


we are judged by how we live our lives not what we believe.
it is not how many you try to convert, it is how few you hurt, how loving you are towards those who might not deserve it, what kind of example you are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Follow the posts now, a Zionist poster is the one who started the discussion about shitting.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 3:16-18
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> John 3:16-18 - For God so loved the world that he gave - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> What I keep doing is giving you Jesus very own words about who He says He is and you keep rejecting the words of Jesus and stating He is something else.
> 
> I don't shit on Jesus words when I stand on them and proclaim them to the world.
> 
> Zionists like you are the ones shitting on Jesus and His words, as you continue in your slander against Jesus.
> 
> YOU Choose to shit on Jesus, Son of God.
> 
> HOW do you think He feels about that and you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you've chosen is to shit all over so much of what Jesus said, while simultaneously declaring yourself a superior being, a "person of conscience" - as you call those whose theology doesn't include hating Zionists 'soulless'.
> 
> Do you REALLY think Jesus is going to buy your claims to 'believe'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, does anyone think that a genteel Southern woman is going to use an expression of "shitting" in referring to anything?  Must be one of the Iranian gang posting now.  I honestly didn't think this was a forum to try to proselytize the other readers but to discuss what is happening in the Middle East.  One thing I have to say is that it appears that when foreigners come over here, one of the first things they learn is vulgarities in English.  The Iranian gang is not disappointing us but has shown us what they have picked up.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

King James Version (KJV)

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3:16-18

That is not what Jesus says.

I will post His words one more time for you.




aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to waste your life in front of your computer and never getting out, I think that's fine with everyone here.  To each his own.  Meanwhile, there are more people on this planet who don't follow Jesus, and somehow they have a better likfe than you have because even if they don't have much in material goods, they do have friends with whom they can enjoy life, and that is what life is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are judged by how we live our lives not what we believe.
> it is not how many you try to convert, it is how few you hurt, how loving you are towards those who might not deserve it, what kind of example you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Zionist calling himself Kondor3 add anything substantive to our discussion ?
Click to expand...

Yes, the pro-Israeli American who calls himself Kondor3 can, indeed, add his own fair share of substance to our discussion...

Just as soon as you shut the fuck up with your insane, incessant goddamned Bible-thumping Tourettes Syndrome Festival...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I will be up in the morning and off to Sunday School and Church to spend time with friends in my Church who believe in Jesus like I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the LIFE Jesus gives me over Sally's life choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to waste your life in front of your computer and never getting out, I think that's fine with everyone here.  To each his own.  Meanwhile, there are more people on this planet who don't follow Jesus, and somehow they have a better likfe than you have because even if they don't have much in material goods, they do have friends with whom they can enjoy life, and that is what life is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Going to church? Tell Satan I said Hi.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Returning to discussing the fact that all promises relating to the land were fulfilled through the coming of Jesus, the fact is there is nothing of Zionism in the Gospel of Jesus Christ because the Kingdom  Has Been Revealed in the Mystery of Christ   (what was an earthly kingdom for a few is now a spiritual kingdom for those who believe in Jesus Christ)

1. The covenant promises made to the Patriarchs concerning the Land in The Old Testament were understood as having been fulfilled in The Old Testament.

 2. The Land, like the earth itself, belongs to God and his people (in The Old Testament) were at best aliens and tenants with temporary residence in the Land.  

3. Residence in the Land was always conditional and inclusive, throughout The Old Testament times.

4. In The New Testament, Jesus repudiated a narrow nationalistic kingdom. 

5. The Kingdom of Jesus  is spiritual, heavenly and eternal. 

6. The Kingdom of Jesus, this is the inheritance of all who trust in Jesus Christ


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Bible Verses That Prove The Points Made In Post 3817 Are True

Genesis 17:1-8

Deuteronomy 2: 1-9 

Deuteronomy 28:1-10, 15-16, 63-64 

Psalm 105:6-11, 37-45 

Ephesians 3:4-6

Romans 9 

Hebrews 11:10-16


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Genesis 17:1-8

King James Version (KJV)

And when Abram was ninety years old and nine, the*Lord*appeared to Abram, and said unto him, I am the Almighty God; walk before me, and be thou perfect.

And I will make my covenant between me and thee, and will multiply thee exceedingly.

And Abram fell on his face: and God talked with him, saying,

As for me, behold, my covenant is with thee, and thou shalt be a father of many nations.

Neither shall thy name any more be called Abram, but thy name shall be Abraham; for a father of many nations have I made thee.

And I will make thee exceeding fruitful, and I will make nations of thee, and kings shall come out of thee.

And I will establish my covenant between me and thee and thy seed after thee in their generations for an everlasting covenant, to be a God unto thee, and to thy seed after thee.

And I will give unto thee, and to thy seed after thee, the land wherein thou art a stranger, all the land of Canaan, for an everlasting possession; and I will be their God.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deuteronomy 2:1-9

King James Version (KJV)

Then we turned, and took our journey into the wilderness by the way of the Red sea, as the*Lord*spake unto me: and we compassed mount Seir many days.

And the*Lord*spake unto me, saying,

Ye have compassed this mountain long enough: turn you northward.

And command thou the people, saying, Ye are to pass through the coast of your brethren the children of Esau, which dwell in Seir; and they shall be afraid of you: take ye good heed unto yourselves therefore:

Meddle not with them; for I will not give you of their land, no, not so much as a foot breadth; because I have given mount Seir unto Esau for a possession.

Ye shall buy meat of them for money, that ye may eat; and ye shall also buy water of them for money, that ye may drink.

For the*Lord*thy God hath blessed thee in all the works of thy hand: he knoweth thy walking through this great wilderness: these forty years the*Lord*thy God hath been with thee; thou hast lacked nothing.

And when we passed by from our brethren the children of Esau, which dwelt in Seir, through the way of the plain from Elath, and from Eziongaber, we turned and passed by the way of the wilderness of Moab.

And the*Lord*said unto me, Distress not the Moabites, neither contend with them in battle: for I will not give thee of their land for a possession; because I have given Ar unto the children of Lot for a possession.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deuteronomy 28:1-10

King James Version (KJV)

And it shall come to pass, if thou shalt hearken diligently unto the voice of the*Lord*thy God, to observe and to do all his commandments which I command thee this day, that the*Lord*thy God will set thee on high above all nations of the earth:

And all these blessings shall come on thee, and overtake thee, if thou shalt hearken unto the voice of the*Lord*thy God.

Blessed shalt thou be in the city, and blessed shalt thou be in the field.

Blessed shall be the fruit of thy body, and the fruit of thy ground, and the fruit of thy cattle, the increase of thy kine, and the flocks of thy sheep.

Blessed shall be thy basket and thy store.

Blessed shalt thou be when thou comest in, and blessed shalt thou be when thou goest out.

The*Lord*shall cause thine enemies that rise up against thee to be smitten before thy face: they shall come out against thee one way, and flee before thee seven ways.

The*Lord*shall command the blessing upon thee in thy storehouses, and in all that thou settest thine hand unto; and he shall bless thee in the land which the*Lord*thy God giveth thee.

The*Lord*shall establish thee an holy people unto himself, as he hath sworn unto thee, if thou shalt keep the commandments of the*Lord*thy God, and walk in his ways.

And all people of the earth shall see that thou art called by the name of the*Lord; and they shall be afraid of thee.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deuteronomy 28:15-16

King James Version (KJV)

But it shall come to pass, if thou wilt not hearken unto the voice of theLord*thy God, to observe to do all his commandments and his statutes which I command thee this day; that all these curses shall come upon thee, and overtake thee:

Cursed shalt thou be in the city, and cursed shalt thou be in the field.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deuteronomy 28:63-64

King James Version (KJV)

And it shall come to pass, that as the*Lord*rejoiced over you to do you good, and to multiply you; so the*Lord*will rejoice over you to destroy you, and to bring you to nought; and ye shall be plucked from off the land whither thou goest to possess it.

And the*Lord*shall scatter thee among all people, from the one end of the earth even unto the other; and there thou shalt serve other gods, which neither thou nor thy fathers have known, even wood and stone.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Spam Satan, spam.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Scriptures in further support of my argument Jesus is not a Zionist


Psalm 105:6-11

King James Version (KJV)

O ye seed of Abraham his servant, ye children of Jacob his chosen.

He is the*Lord*our God: his judgments are in all the earth.

He hath remembered his covenant for ever, the word which he commanded to a thousand generations.

Which covenant he made with Abraham, and his oath unto Isaac;

And confirmed the same unto Jacob for a law, and to Israel for an everlasting covenant:

Saying, Unto thee will I give the land of Canaan, the lot of your inheritance:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Bloodrock44 said:


> Spam Satan, spam.




Satan, The Bible is not spam.

THE Word of God is what Jesus spoke to you in the wilderness.

Have you forgotten already?

These Scriptures expose Truth and expose you for the slanderer you, Satan, have always been. 

Jesus is not a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is not a Zionist as proven by The Bible

Psalm 105:37-45

King James Version (KJV)

He brought them forth also with silver and gold: and there was not one feeble person among their tribes.

Egypt was glad when they departed: for the fear of them fell upon them.

He spread a cloud for a covering; and fire to give light in the night.

The people asked, and he brought quails, and satisfied them with the bread of heaven.

He opened the rock, and the waters gushed out; they ran in the dry places like a river.

For he remembered his holy promise, and Abraham his servant.

And he brought forth his people with joy, and his chosen with gladness:

And gave them the lands of the heathen: and they inherited the labour of the people;

That they might observe his statutes, and keep his laws. Praise ye theLord.


----------



## Bloodrock44

You're going to be late for "church", Satan. Are you taking the Iranians with you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Bible scriptures that prove Jesus is not a Zionist.

Psalm 105:37-45

King James Version (KJV)

He brought them forth also with silver and gold: and there was not one feeble person among their tribes.

Egypt was glad when they departed: for the fear of them fell upon them.

He spread a cloud for a covering; and fire to give light in the night.

The people asked, and he brought quails, and satisfied them with the bread of heaven.

He opened the rock, and the waters gushed out; they ran in the dry places like a river.

For he remembered his holy promise, and Abraham his servant.

And he brought forth his people with joy, and his chosen with gladness:

And gave them the lands of the heathen: and they inherited the labour of the people;

That they might observe his statutes, and keep his laws. Praise ye theLord.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

New Testament Bible verses that prove Jesus is not a Zionist.

Ephesians 3:4-6

King James Version (KJV)

Whereby, when ye read, ye may understand my knowledge in the mystery of Christ)

Which in other ages was not made known unto the sons of men, as it is now revealed unto his holy apostles and prophets by the Spirit;

That the Gentiles should be fellowheirs, and of the same body, and partakers of his promise in Christ by the gospel:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

THE NEW TESTAMENT verses that prove Jesus is not a Zionist

Romans 9 ESV - God's Sovereign Choice - I am speaking - Bible Gateway

Romans 9

English Standard Version (ESV)

God's Sovereign Choice

I am speaking the truth in Christ&#8212;I am not lying; my conscience bears me witness in the Holy Spirit&#8212;*that I have great sorrow and unceasing anguish in my heart.*For*I could wish that I myself were*accursed and cut off from Christ for the sake of my brothers,[a]*my kinsmenaccording to the flesh.*They are*Israelites, and to them belong*the adoption,*the glory,*the covenants,*the giving of the law,*the worship, and*the promises.*To them belong*the patriarchs, and from their race, according to the flesh, is the Christ,*who is God over all,*blessed forever. Amen.

But it is not as though the word of God has failed. For not all who are descended from Israel belong to Israel,*and not all are children of Abraham*because they are his offspring, but*&#8220;Through Isaac shall your offspring be named.&#8221;*This means that it is not the children of the flesh who are the children of God, but*the children of the promise are counted as offspring.*For this is what the promise said:*&#8220;About this time next year I will return, and Sarah shall have a son.&#8221;*And not only so, but*also when Rebekah had conceived children by one man, our forefather Isaac,*though they were not yet born and had done nothing either good or bad&#8212;in order that God's purpose of election might continue, not because of works but because of*him who calls&#8212;*she was told,*&#8220;The older will serve the younger.&#8221;*As it is written,*&#8220;Jacob I loved, but Esau I hated.&#8221;

What shall we say then?*Is there injustice on God's part? By no means!For he says to Moses,*&#8220;I will have mercy on whom I have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I have compassion.&#8221;*So then it depends not on human will or exertion,**but on God, who has mercy.For the Scripture says to Pharaoh,*&#8220;For this very purpose I have raised you up, that I might show my power in you, and that my name might be proclaimed in all the earth.&#8221;*So then he has mercy on whomever he wills, and he hardens whomever he wills.

You will say to me then, &#8220;Why does he still find fault? For*who can resist his will?&#8221;*But who are you, O man,*to answer back to God?*Will what is molded say to its molder, &#8220;Why have you made me like this?&#8221;Has the potter no right over the clay, to make out of the same lumpone vessel for honorable use and another for dishonorable use?*What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience*vessels of wrath*prepared for destruction,*in order to make known*the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he*has prepared beforehand for glory&#8212;*even us whom he*has called,*not from the Jews only but also from the Gentiles?*As indeed he says in Hosea,

&#8220;Those who were not my people I will call &#8216;my people,&#8217;
****and her who was not beloved I will call &#8216;beloved.&#8217;&#8221;
&#8220;And in the very place where it was said to them, &#8216;You are not my people,&#8217;
****there they will be called*&#8216;sons of the living God.&#8217;&#8221;

And Isaiah cries out concerning Israel:*&#8220;Though the number of the sons of Israel[c]*be as the sand of the sea,*only a remnant of them will be saved,*for the Lord will carry out his sentence upon the earth fully and without delay.&#8221;*And as Isaiah predicted,

&#8220;If the Lord of hosts had not left us offspring,
****we would have been like Sodom
****and become like Gomorrah.&#8221;

Israel's Unbelief

What shall we say, then?*That Gentiles who did not pursue righteousness have attained it, that is,*a righteousness that is by faith;but that Israel*who pursued a law that would lead to righteousness[d]did not succeed in reaching that law.*Why? Because they did not pursue it by faith, but as if it were based on works. They have stumbled over the*stumbling stone,*as it is written,

&#8220;Behold, I am laying in Zion*a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense;
****and whoever believes in him will not be*put to shame.&#8221;

Footnotes:Romans 9:3*Or*brothers and sistersRomans 9:16*Greek*not of him who wills or runsRomans 9:27*Or*children of IsraelRomans 9:31*Greek*a law of righteousness*


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> New Testament Bible verses that prove Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> Ephesians 3:4-6
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> Whereby, when ye read, ye may understand my knowledge in the mystery of Christ)
> 
> Which in other ages was not made known unto the sons of men, as it is now revealed unto his holy apostles and prophets by the Spirit;
> 
> That the Gentiles should be fellowheirs, and of the same body, and partakers of his promise in Christ by the gospel:



There is nothing in any of the off topic passages that says "Jesus is not a Zionist". Not even close. You and the Iranians have a real problem, Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

THE New Testament verses that prove Jesus is not a Zionist

The Kingdom of God that is the Gospel of Jesus Christ is an eternal and heavenly kingdom, it is not an earthly kingdom on or in the Land. 


Hebrews 11:10-16

English Standard Version (ESV)

For he was looking forward to*the city that has*foundations,*whose designer and builder is God.*By faith*Sarah herself received power to conceive, even when she was past the age, since she considered*him faithful who had promised.*Therefore from one man, and*him as good as dead, were born descendants*as many as the stars of heaven and as many as the innumerable grains of sand by the seashore.

These all died in faith,*not having received the things promised, buthaving seen them and greeted them from afar, and*having acknowledged that they were*strangers and exiles on the earth.*For people who speak thus make it clear that they are seeking a homeland.*If they had been thinking of that land from which they had gone out,*they would have had opportunity to return.*But as it is, they desire a better country, that is, a heavenly one. Therefore God is not ashamed*to be called their God, for*he has prepared for them a city.


----------



## Bloodrock44

All Israel will be saved, and the deliverer will come from ZION! Jesus is a Zionist! So sad for Satanic Sherri. She despises Israel and Jews. But Paul says ALL Israel will be saved. And Paul says the deliverer will come out of Zion. Yep. The bible proves it. Zionist can only come from Zion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How ever you, Satan, characterize your Satanic ideology called Zionism, there is nothing of it or you, Satan, in the teachings of Jesus Christ.

Get behind me, Satan. 

And Satan, I  point out to you, Satan, one more time, nowhere and no place and no time does my Lord and Savior and Messiah Jesus Christ ever say He is a Zionist.

Your lies, Satan, are debunked.

Jesus is Son of God and He lives and has victory over you, Satan. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Testament Bible verses that prove Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> Ephesians 3:4-6
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> Whereby, when ye read, ye may understand my knowledge in the mystery of Christ)
> 
> Which in other ages was not made known unto the sons of men, as it is now revealed unto his holy apostles and prophets by the Spirit;
> 
> That the Gentiles should be fellowheirs, and of the same body, and partakers of his promise in Christ by the gospel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in any of the off topic passages that says "Jesus is not a Zionist". Not even close. You and the Iranians have a real problem, Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

This verse in John 3 sets forth words of Jesus that say Salvation comes only from belief in Jesus.

Noone is saved but through belief in Jesus, Jew or Gentile. 

This is the Message of Jesus, nothing of Zionism in this.

Jesus is the Son of God who died for our sins so we have eternal life for those who believe in His precious name, the precious name of Jesus Christ._


----------



## Bloodrock44

Debunked with what? just because Satanic Sherri says so? You say the ownership of the land is conditional. Paul says all Israel will be saved. Seems they have met the conditions then. No Satan, Israel owns the land. They will always own the land. Your hissy fits will never change that and your precious terrorists will be pounding sand...forever.


----------



## Bumberclyde

I might have missed the post, so Sherria, where did all the animals not mentioned to have embarked on Noah's boat, come from? Like polar bears. Did Noah take some, or did they appear after the flood? And how?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

But this already happened, these Old Testament promises about a deliverer coming from Zion  is what you are bringing up and  they have been fulfilled through Jesus, who came to Zion on a young donkey and who was crucified by Jews and who was lifted up on a cross and who died to save all who believe in Him and who rose, defeating death, as  all do who believe in Him, Jesus. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> All Israel will be saved, and the deliverer will come from ZION! Jesus is a Zionist! So sad for Satanic Sherri. She despises Israel and Jews. But Paul says ALL Israel will be saved. And Paul says the deliverer will come out of Zion. Yep. The bible proves it. Zionist can only come from Zion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

THE words of Jesus make you a liar, Satan.

John 3:16-18

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.





[B,[/B]





Bloodrock44 said:



			Debunked with what? just because Satanic Sherri says so? You say the ownership of the land is conditional. Paul says all Israel will be saved. Seems they have met the conditions then. No Satan, Israel owns the land. They will always own the land. Your hissy fits will never change that and your precious terrorists will be pounding sand...forever.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where does Jesus say He is a Zionist? Nowhere


----------



## Bloodrock44

This has NOT already happened. Paul is speaking of the future when he says all Israel WILL be saved and the deliverer WILL come from Zion. Learn English you imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I suggest you turn to Jesus and accept Him as your Savior and ask Him these questions you are so deeply concerned about. Pray for answers to your questions in  His name , the name of Jesus, and He will answer your Prayers. 




Bumberclyde said:


> I might have missed the post, so Sherria, where did all the animals not mentioned to have embarked on Noah's boat, come from? Like polar bears. Did Noah take some, or did they appear after the flood? And how?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not how I read it, I read it as Paul speaking of the world's History of Salvation and that is further made clear by Paul himself in Romans 9. 

And you keep ignoring what Jesus clearly says in John 3, Salvation comes from belief in Jesus. 

Satan, your lies are exposed and Truth is brought into Light.

Jesus saves.




Bloodrock44 said:


> This has NOT already happened. Paul is speaking of the future when he says all Israel WILL be saved and the deliverer WILL come from Zion. Learn English you imp of Satan.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I suggest you turn to Jesus and accept Him as your Savior and ask Him these questions you are so deeply concerned about. Pray for answers to your questions in  His name , the name of Jesus, and He will answer your Prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have missed the post, so Sherria, where did all the animals not mentioned to have embarked on Noah's boat, come from? Like polar bears. Did Noah take some, or did they appear after the flood? And how?
Click to expand...


Ok, I just asked Jesus and got no answer. Now what? You don't know either?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... mebbe Jesus was a _Rastafarian_ Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he a Mason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that detective guy was related to Jesus?  I thought Jesus came from the "house of David", the Zionist King who's star is on the flag of Israel?
Click to expand...


I think he meant Mason Reese, the Raisin Bran kid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bloodrock44 said:


> Someone owes me a dollar or a donut. Remember I bet the imp of Satan and her Iranian gang would be posting 48 consecutive hours. And Jesus is still a Zionist.



But will they keep going for another 48 hours straight??


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kondor3 said:


> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...



It would be better for everyone is they were restricted to the Automotive or Landscaping forums.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I will be up in the morning and off to Sunday School and Church to spend time with friends in my Church who believe in Jesus like I do.



The Church Of Latter Day Loonies??


----------



## MJB12741

Nearly everyone here is so pleased you worship the Zionist Jew Jesus.  But why do you so hate his Zionist followers?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not how I read it, I read it as Paul speaking of the world's History of Salvation and that is further made clear by Paul himself in Romans 9.
> 
> And you keep ignoring what Jesus clearly says in John 3, Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.
> 
> Satan, your lies are exposed and Truth is brought into Light.
> 
> Jesus saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has NOT already happened. Paul is speaking of the future when he says all Israel WILL be saved and the deliverer WILL come from Zion. Learn English you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone owes me a dollar or a donut. Remember I bet the imp of Satan and her Iranian gang would be posting 48 consecutive hours. And Jesus is still a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will they keep going for another 48 hours straight??
Click to expand...




As info, the Sherris changed shifts from 8:50 to 9:00 AM Central time.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

The difference between the three Sherris is so obvious.  I wonder which one writes to the Office of the Israeli Prime Minister though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The difference between the three Sherris is so obvious.  I wonder which one writes to the Office of the Israeli Prime Minister though.



Hopefully it's not "potty mouth" Sherri.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be noted that   "look to your idols and shed blood"      refers to the practice of
> HUMAN SACRIFICE   which plagued the land of canaan in ancient days  and is still practiced by the refuse of arabia thuout the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a verse in The Old Testament and Israelites are being addressed.
> 
> Are you claiming these Israelites being addressed participated in carrying out human sacrifices?
> 
> I do not think that is what those verses are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding, right? Yes it talks about human sacrifices. You flunk Bible school?
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri was an honor student at Nation of Islam University of Stupidity.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I suggest you turn to Jesus and accept Him as your Savior and ask Him these questions you are so deeply concerned about. Pray for answers to your questions in  His name , the name of Jesus, and He will answer your Prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have missed the post, so Sherria, where did all the animals not mentioned to have embarked on Noah's boat, come from? Like polar bears. Did Noah take some, or did they appear after the flood? And how?
Click to expand...

Why couldn't you just simply tell him those un-named animals were being held in a safari park in Madagascar until the flood receded? Everyone knows that.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better for everyone is they were restricted to the Automotive or Landscaping forums.
Click to expand...

I think they should open a forum for crazy people and name it after Sherri.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.



Genesis 15:18-21

On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.

Exodus 23:31

I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.






Numbers 34

The Lord said to Moses, Command the Israelites and say to them: When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:

 Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.

 Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.

 For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.

 For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.

This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.

*This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*


----------



## Shaarona

To El Arish not to the Nile.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not how I read it, I read it as Paul speaking of the world's History of Salvation and that is further made clear by Paul himself in Romans 9.
> 
> And you keep ignoring what Jesus clearly says in John 3, Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.
> 
> Satan, your lies are exposed and Truth is brought into Light.
> 
> Jesus saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has NOT already happened. Paul is speaking of the future when he says all Israel WILL be saved and the deliverer WILL come from Zion. Learn English you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


Of course an imp of Satan wouldn't read it that way. They don't want Israel to be saved or the deliverer to come from Zion. But any sane person would acknowledge that the words "will be and will come" denote future events. You need to teach your Iranians to comprehend English, you demonic imp of Satan. You have exposed nothing but your own ignorance and hatred for Jews.


----------



## MJB12741

It is interesting to note that at this time there were no Palestinians in Israel's land.  The squatters came later & have remained now for several generations.  They have no legal or ethical right in Israel's land.  Even today, the overwhelming majory of them hold no deeds to the land they occupy by theft.




Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, Command the Israelites and say to them: When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's about time to give Sherriah a time-out, or restrict "it" to the Religion thread, until it regains a modicum of sanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better for everyone is they were restricted to the Automotive or Landscaping forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they should open a forum for crazy people and name it after Sherri.
Click to expand...


They could call it "The Fortress Of Tarditude".




Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not how I read it, I read it as Paul speaking of the world's History of Salvation and that is further made clear by Paul himself in Romans 9.
> 
> And you keep ignoring what Jesus clearly says in John 3, Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.
> 
> Satan, your lies are exposed and Truth is brought into Light.
> 
> Jesus saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has NOT already happened. Paul is speaking of the future when he says all Israel WILL be saved and the deliverer WILL come from Zion. Learn English you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course an imp of Satan wouldn't read it that way. They don't want Israel to be saved or the deliverer to come from Zion. But any sane person would acknowledge that the words "will be and will come" denote future events. You need to teach your Iranians to comprehend English, you demonic imp of Satan. You have exposed nothing but your own ignorance and hatred for Jews.
Click to expand...


Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.


----------



## GISMYS

If you do the math a bible generation is aprox 52 years but 70 and 120 years in times past were called generations.


----------



## Shaarona

GISMYS said:


> If you do the math a bible generation is aprox 52 years but 70 and 120 years in times past were called generations.



The great ages of the OT were scribal errors based on counting sheaves of grain..

People lived about as long as we do now.. They started families young and to live to be 90 was a great old age.


----------



## GISMYS

Lol!!! Satan got you on the "cheap"!!! Huh???


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not how I read it, I read it as Paul speaking of the world's History of Salvation and that is further made clear by Paul himself in Romans 9.
> 
> And you keep ignoring what Jesus clearly says in John 3, Salvation comes from belief in Jesus.
> 
> Satan, your lies are exposed and Truth is brought into Light.
> 
> Jesus saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an imp of Satan wouldn't read it that way. They don't want Israel to be saved or the deliverer to come from Zion. But any sane person would acknowledge that the words "will be and will come" denote future events. You need to teach your Iranians to comprehend English, you demonic imp of Satan. You have exposed nothing but your own ignorance and hatred for Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.
Click to expand...


The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an imp of Satan wouldn't read it that way. They don't want Israel to be saved or the deliverer to come from Zion. But any sane person would acknowledge that the words "will be and will come" denote future events. You need to teach your Iranians to comprehend English, you demonic imp of Satan. You have exposed nothing but your own ignorance and hatred for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?
Click to expand...


So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that [my coming] is near, even at the doors. Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled. (Mat. 24 v.33-34)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an imp of Satan wouldn't read it that way. They don't want Israel to be saved or the deliverer to come from Zion. But any sane person would acknowledge that the words "will be and will come" denote future events. You need to teach your Iranians to comprehend English, you demonic imp of Satan. You have exposed nothing but your own ignorance and hatred for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?
Click to expand...




> What was Satan's message this morning?



He read a passage from al-Jody 3:16

"To play with yourself is Human, to smuggle sperm is Divine"






Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Roudy

Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, Command the Israelites and say to them: When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that [my coming] is near, even at the doors. Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled. (Mat. 24 v.33-34)
Click to expand...


Speaking of end times and our generation, Sherri Jr. Maybe you need to join Sherri's Iranians in an English comprehension class.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an imp of Satan wouldn't read it that way. They don't want Israel to be saved or the deliverer to come from Zion. But any sane person would acknowledge that the words "will be and will come" denote future events. You need to teach your Iranians to comprehend English, you demonic imp of Satan. You have exposed nothing but your own ignorance and hatred for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?
Click to expand...

The Imam called in sick. Ayatollah Mahmoud gave a very moving speech on how Jesus was a Muslim and Hamas resembles him. Sherri was wiping tears off her face so much, she ran out of tissues.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that [my coming] is near, even at the doors. Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled. (Mat. 24 v.33-34)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of end times and our generation, Sherri Jr. Maybe you need to join Sherri's Iranians in an English comprehension class.
Click to expand...


Read Revelation in context.. It is not written for people thousands of years in the future.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that [my coming] is near, even at the doors. Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled. (Mat. 24 v.33-34)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of end times and our generation, Sherri Jr. Maybe you need to join Sherri's Iranians in an English comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Revelation in context.. It is not written for people thousands of years in the future.
Click to expand...


Quit deflecting. You referenced Matthew where Jesus is referring to His second coming with the intent of deceiving people into thinking He was speaking of His generation. Now you try to deceive us that Revelation has already happened. Not even a good try, Sherri Jr.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of end times and our generation, Sherri Jr. Maybe you need to join Sherri's Iranians in an English comprehension class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Revelation in context.. It is not written for people thousands of years in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit deflecting. You referenced Matthew where Jesus is referring to His second coming with the intent of deceiving people into thinking He was speaking of His generation. Now you try to deceive us that Revelation has already happened. Not even a good try, Sherri Jr.
Click to expand...


The belief that Revelation was far into the future came out of the Dust Bowl and the Depression.. Then it got a big boost in the 1970s from Hal Lindsey.

The Gospel of Matthew was written between 80 and 100 AD.

Gospel of Matthew

Even Gog and Magog invaded Syria and Western Palestine long before the birth of Christ.

Read your scripture against history and archeology.. and the known symbolisms.


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its very specific that it will come within a generation... That's 40 years in the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers will note this is a lie from hell. No specific time frame is mentioned other than ALL Israel WILL BE saved and the deliverer WILL COME out of Zion. To everyone except Sherri and her Iranians, this denotes a future event. BTW how was church Satanic Sherri? What was Satan's message this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was Satan's message this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He read a passage from al-Jody 3:16
> 
> "To play with yourself is Human, to smuggle sperm is Divine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...

I always wondered what the phrase meant, "Taking things in hand". Now I know.


----------



## GISMYS

Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Revelation in context.. It is not written for people thousands of years in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit deflecting. You referenced Matthew where Jesus is referring to His second coming with the intent of deceiving people into thinking He was speaking of His generation. Now you try to deceive us that Revelation has already happened. Not even a good try, Sherri Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The belief that Revelation was far into the future came out of the Dust Bowl and the Depression.. Then it got a big boost in the 1970s from Hal Lindsey.
> 
> The Gospel of Matthew was written between 80 and 100 AD.
> 
> Gospel of Matthew
> 
> Even Gog and Magog invaded Syria and Western Palestine long before the birth of Christ.
> 
> Read your scripture against history and archeology.. and the known symbolisms.
Click to expand...


I have read the scriptures. And quit deflecting. If Revelation has already taken place then name a time in history when a third of mankind and then a fourth of mankind were killed in one day. Then name a time in history where a 200 million man army descended from the east upon Israel. These are all prophecies in Revelation for the future. Wishful thinking will not even get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Shaarona

GISMYS said:


> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!



Exaggeration is very common in scripture..

There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.

I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder why there is no mention of any "Palestinians."  Is it actually possible there were no Palestinians at this time & those in Israel today are just a bunch of squatters on Israel's land for generations?





Roudy said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, Command the Israelites and say to them: When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> Gosh I wonder why there is no mention of any "Palestinians."  Is it actually possible there were no Palestinians at this time & those in Israel today are just a bunch of squatters on Israel's land for generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, Command the Israelites and say to them: When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Both Canaan and Sinai were ruled by Egypt at the time... and paid tribute to the Pharaoh.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The fact is there have been many theories about End Times Eschaetology, and no one agrees about any of that. 

But we know what the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches says, and nothing there about land being given to Jews or Jews regathering. 

Jesus Kingdom Is a spiritual and eternal kingdom, nothing to do with Zionism or land stealing or ethnic cleansing or baby killing.


----------



## MJB12741

A nd so were the Hebrews.  What does this have to do with the Palestinian theft & occupation of Israel's land?





Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder why there is no mention of any "Palestinians."  Is it actually possible there were no Palestinians at this time & those in Israel today are just a bunch of squatters on Israel's land for generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Canaan and Sinai were ruled by Egypt at the time... and paid tribute to the Pharaoh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> A nd so were the Hebrews.  What does this have to do with the Palestinian theft & occupation of Israel's land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder why there is no mention of any "Palestinians."  Is it actually possible there were no Palestinians at this time & those in Israel today are just a bunch of squatters on Israel's land for generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Canaan and Sinai were ruled by Egypt at the time... and paid tribute to the Pharaoh.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


They didn't steal Jewish land... Palestinians have been there for a few thousand years.. long before Islam.. 

Who do you think planted and watered and tended all those ancient olive trees?

Who kept the Roman terraces in repair?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is there have been many theories about End Times Eschaetology, and no one agrees about any of that.
> 
> But we know what the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches says, and nothing there about land being given to Jews or Jews regathering.
> 
> Jesus Kingdom Is a spiritual and eternal kingdom, nothing to do with Zionism or land stealing or ethnic cleansing or baby killing.


Oh, but the Kingdom will be here on Earth! 

Remember this part of a spiritual hymn that goes:

"There's a heaven right here on Earth; In the land of my dreams, way down yonder in New Orleans".

You might want to go down yonder on Fat Tuesday.


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nd so were the Hebrews.  What does this have to do with the Palestinian theft & occupation of Israel's land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Canaan and Sinai were ruled by Egypt at the time... and paid tribute to the Pharaoh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't steal Jewish land... Palestinians have been there for a few thousand years.. long before Islam..
> 
> Who do you think planted and watered and tended all those ancient olive trees?
> 
> Who kept the Roman terraces in repair?
Click to expand...



Still throwing things against the wall, Shaarona, hoping something willk stick>  I suggest you contact Professor Menashe Harel, an award winning historian and geographer who taught at Hebrew University, and ask him about this.  There is a piece on the Internet by him saying that he has walked all over Israel and that these terraces were an Israelite innovation.  Maybe  you can fight it out with him after you search for his piece on the Internet and read it.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is there have been many theories about End Times Eschaetology, and no one agrees about any of that.
> 
> But we know what the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches says, and nothing there about land being given to Jews or Jews regathering.
> 
> Jesus Kingdom Is a spiritual and eternal kingdom, nothing to do with Zionism or land stealing or ethnic cleansing or baby killing.



News alert for you, Mrs. Sherri.  The Marlboro Man has died and services are at the Church of the Way in Van Nuys.  Alert your old acquaintances in California to attend and pay their respects.  Naturally you will want to make a contribution to that church as the member are very good Christians.


----------



## Shaarona

Sally said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nd so were the Hebrews.  What does this have to do with the Palestinian theft & occupation of Israel's land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't steal Jewish land... Palestinians have been there for a few thousand years.. long before Islam..
> 
> Who do you think planted and watered and tended all those ancient olive trees?
> 
> Who kept the Roman terraces in repair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still throwing things against the wall, Shaarona, hoping something willk stick>  I suggest you contact Professor Menashe Harel, an award winning historian and geographer who taught at Hebrew University, and ask him about this.  There is a piece on the Internet by him saying that he has walked all over Israel and that these terraces were an Israelite innovation.  Maybe  you can fight it out with him after you search for his piece on the Internet and read it.
Click to expand...


Menashe Harel isn't the only scholar in Israel.

Drive into the village of Battir on a weekday afternoon, and among the kids playing soccer in the streets and the lush fig trees outside modest homes, you are likely to see an old man or woman walking toward the fields, an antiquated hoe in hand. They are farming in the hundreds of acres of terraces watered by a Roman-era irrigation system.

 On a recent Tuesday, Battir Mayor Akram Bader showed me around the village fields.

 Water gushed into a Roman spring at the top of the farmland and gurgled from there to a large pool that feeds a network of pipes and channels that descend the stepped land. Water is divided among the villagers by clan. 

continued

http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/133899/land-for-peace-battir


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. The only ones exaggerating are you and Satanic Sherri. Specific prophecies are made and if it doesn't fit your and Sherri's wishes of what will happen then it's an "exaggeration." Paul specifically says "all Israel WILL be saved and the deliver WILL come from Zion" and the imp of Satan says "that's not how I see it." How in the hell else can one see it? Unless you don't want to see it.


----------



## MJB12741

They fear the truth.  And for very good reasons.





Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The only ones exaggerating are you and Satanic Sherri. Specific prophecies are made and if it doesn't fit your and Sherri's wishes of what will happen then it's an "exaggeration." Paul specifically says "all Israel WILL be saved and the deliver WILL come from Zion" and the imp of Satan says "that's not how I see it." How in the hell else can one see it? Unless you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The only ones exaggerating are you and Satanic Sherri. Specific prophecies are made and if it doesn't fit your and Sherri's wishes of what will happen then it's an "exaggeration." Paul specifically says "all Israel WILL be saved and the deliver WILL come from Zion" and the imp of Satan says "that's not how I see it." How in the hell else can one see it? Unless you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...


Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.

Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.

He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The only ones exaggerating are you and Satanic Sherri. Specific prophecies are made and if it doesn't fit your and Sherri's wishes of what will happen then it's an "exaggeration." Paul specifically says "all Israel WILL be saved and the deliver WILL come from Zion" and the imp of Satan says "that's not how I see it." How in the hell else can one see it? Unless you don't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.
> 
> Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.
> 
> He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.
Click to expand...


Try to stick with the program. None of what you just said is mentioned in prophecy. Or has anything to do with what is being discussed. Just more deflection. Every prophecy ever made has happened exactly as described, up to the second coming. With no "exaggeration".


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> The great ages of the OT were scribal errors based on counting sheaves of grain..
> 
> People lived about as long as we do now.. They started families young and to live to be 90 was a great old age.



I'd be interested in how you could prove such a claim.


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't steal Jewish land... Palestinians have been there for a few thousand years.. long before Islam..
> 
> Who do you think planted and watered and tended all those ancient olive trees?
> 
> Who kept the Roman terraces in repair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still throwing things against the wall, Shaarona, hoping something willk stick>  I suggest you contact Professor Menashe Harel, an award winning historian and geographer who taught at Hebrew University, and ask him about this.  There is a piece on the Internet by him saying that he has walked all over Israel and that these terraces were an Israelite innovation.  Maybe  you can fight it out with him after you search for his piece on the Internet and read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Menashe Harel isn't the only scholar in Israel.
> 
> Drive into the village of Battir on a weekday afternoon, and among the kids playing soccer in the streets and the lush fig trees outside modest homes, you are likely to see an old man or woman walking toward the fields, an antiquated hoe in hand. They are farming in the hundreds of acres of terraces watered by a Roman-era irrigation system.
> 
> On a recent Tuesday, Battir Mayor Akram Bader showed me around the village fields.
> 
> Water gushed into a Roman spring at the top of the farmland and gurgled from there to a large pool that feeds a network of pipes and channels that descend the stepped land. Water is divided among the villagers by clan.
> 
> continued
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/133899/land-for-peace-battir
Click to expand...


Shaarona, since you know it all, why not contact Professor Harel and give him your thoughts on the matter?  After all, he is very respected over there, and I am sure he would like to explain everything to you.  Perhaps he will even take you to spots in Israel that you actually never heard off.  After all, I don't think you have walked the land extensively as he has.  Maybe the only place you have walked extensively is out your front door to the street.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The only ones exaggerating are you and Satanic Sherri. Specific prophecies are made and if it doesn't fit your and Sherri's wishes of what will happen then it's an "exaggeration." Paul specifically says "all Israel WILL be saved and the deliver WILL come from Zion" and the imp of Satan says "that's not how I see it." How in the hell else can one see it? Unless you don't want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.
> 
> Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.
> 
> He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to stick with the program. None of what you just said is mentioned in prophecy. Or has anything to do with what is being discussed. Just more deflection. Every prophecy ever made has happened exactly as described, up to the second coming. With no "exaggeration".
Click to expand...


Don't be silly........... Revelation says there is NO Temple.

Rev 21: 22

22 But I saw no temple in it, for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.  23 The city had no need of the sun or of the moon to shine in it,[j] for the glory[k] of God illuminated it. The Lamb is its light.  24 And the nations of those who are saved[l] shall walk in its light, and the kings of the earth bring their glory and honor into it.[m]  25 Its gates shall not be shut at all by day (there shall be no night there).  26 And they shall bring the glory and the honor of the nations into it.[n]  27 But there shall by no means enter it anything that defiles, or causes[o] an abomination or a lie, but only those who are written in the Lambs Book of Life.

Israel is the fig tree.. and it will never again bear fruit.


----------



## Shaarona

Sally said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still throwing things against the wall, Shaarona, hoping something willk stick>  I suggest you contact Professor Menashe Harel, an award winning historian and geographer who taught at Hebrew University, and ask him about this.  There is a piece on the Internet by him saying that he has walked all over Israel and that these terraces were an Israelite innovation.  Maybe  you can fight it out with him after you search for his piece on the Internet and read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menashe Harel isn't the only scholar in Israel.
> 
> Drive into the village of Battir on a weekday afternoon, and among the kids playing soccer in the streets and the lush fig trees outside modest homes, you are likely to see an old man or woman walking toward the fields, an antiquated hoe in hand. They are farming in the hundreds of acres of terraces watered by a Roman-era irrigation system.
> 
> On a recent Tuesday, Battir Mayor Akram Bader showed me around the village fields.
> 
> Water gushed into a Roman spring at the top of the farmland and gurgled from there to a large pool that feeds a network of pipes and channels that descend the stepped land. Water is divided among the villagers by clan.
> 
> continued
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/133899/land-for-peace-battir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaarona, since you know it all, why not contact Professor Harel and give him your thoughts on the matter?  After all, he is very respected over there, and I am sure he would like to explain everything to you.  Perhaps he will even take you to spots in Israel that you actually never heard off.  After all, I don't think you have walked the land extensively as he has.  Maybe the only place you have walked extensively is out your front door to the street.
Click to expand...


I read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors  Harel is NOT the only authority.


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menashe Harel isn't the only scholar in Israel.
> 
> Drive into the village of Battir on a weekday afternoon, and among the kids playing soccer in the streets and the lush fig trees outside modest homes, you are likely to see an old man or woman walking toward the fields, an antiquated hoe in hand. They are farming in the hundreds of acres of terraces watered by a Roman-era irrigation system.
> 
> On a recent Tuesday, Battir Mayor Akram Bader showed me around the village fields.
> 
> Water gushed into a Roman spring at the top of the farmland and gurgled from there to a large pool that feeds a network of pipes and channels that descend the stepped land. Water is divided among the villagers by clan.
> 
> continued
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/133899/land-for-peace-battir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona, since you know it all, why not contact Professor Harel and give him your thoughts on the matter?  After all, he is very respected over there, and I am sure he would like to explain everything to you.  Perhaps he will even take you to spots in Israel that you actually never heard off.  After all, I don't think you have walked the land extensively as he has.  Maybe the only place you have walked extensively is out your front door to the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors  Harel is NOT the only authority.
Click to expand...


You want to know something, Shaarona?  I don't believe that you have read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors as you are claiming.  AND, I don't think many of the readers are falling for that either.  However, if you want everyone here to believe you are so well read about so many different subjects, go for it.  Meanwhile, I think I will go with Professor Harel and what he has to say.

Menashe Harel


----------



## Shaarona

Sally said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona, since you know it all, why not contact Professor Harel and give him your thoughts on the matter?  After all, he is very respected over there, and I am sure he would like to explain everything to you.  Perhaps he will even take you to spots in Israel that you actually never heard off.  After all, I don't think you have walked the land extensively as he has.  Maybe the only place you have walked extensively is out your front door to the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors  Harel is NOT the only authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know something, Shaarona?  I don't believe that you have read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors as you are claiming.  AND, I don't think many of the readers are falling for that either.  However, if you want everyone here to believe you are so well read about so many different subjects, go for it.  Meanwhile, I think I will go with Professor Harel and what he has to say.
> 
> Menashe Harel
Click to expand...


Suit yourself..

The history of Palestine is far more interesting and complex than the OT stories and Hebrew claims... and I have an advantage of not being a Zionist or a brain dead fan of Hal Lindsey's crap.

I also have the advantage of having seen Biblos, Baalbeck , the Holy Lands including the West Bank.. How about you?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.
> 
> Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.
> 
> He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to stick with the program. None of what you just said is mentioned in prophecy. Or has anything to do with what is being discussed. Just more deflection. Every prophecy ever made has happened exactly as described, up to the second coming. With no "exaggeration".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly........... Revelation says there is NO Temple.
> 
> Rev 21: 22
> 
> 22 But I saw no temple in it, for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.  23 The city had no need of the sun or of the moon to shine in it,[j] for the glory[k] of God illuminated it. The Lamb is its light.  24 And the nations of those who are saved[l] shall walk in its light, and the kings of the earth bring their glory and honor into it.[m]  25 Its gates shall not be shut at all by day (there shall be no night there).  26 And they shall bring the glory and the honor of the nations into it.[n]  27 But there shall by no means enter it anything that defiles, or causes[o] an abomination or a lie, but only those who are written in the Lambs Book of Life.
> 
> Israel is the fig tree.. and it will never again bear fruit.
Click to expand...


Dayim. I feel like a kindergarten teacher. I have already gone through this with Satanic Sherri. Ezekiel and Revelation both speak of the New Jerusalem which comes from the sky and will be our future dwelling place for eternity. Of course there will be no need for a temple because God and Jesus are the temple. Daniel's vision says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease. The angel tells him that the vision is sealed because it's for the end times. Nero did NOT live in the end times. There will be another temple built.


----------



## Sally

Shaarona said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors  Harel is NOT the only authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know something, Shaarona?  I don't believe that you have read a lot of Israeli scholars and university professors as you are claiming.  AND, I don't think many of the readers are falling for that either.  However, if you want everyone here to believe you are so well read about so many different subjects, go for it.  Meanwhile, I think I will go with Professor Harel and what he has to say.
> 
> Menashe Harel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suit yourself..
> 
> The history of Palestine is far more interesting and complex than the OT stories and Hebrew claims... and I have an advantage of not being a Zionist or a brain dead fan of Hal Lindsey's crap.
> 
> I also have the advantage of having seen Biblos, Baalbeck , the Holy Lands including the West Bank.. How about you?
Click to expand...


 Shaarona appears on this forum, and right away she knows everything there is to know all about the Middle East.  Yes, they did call on Shaarona to read the Rosetta Stone because she knows it call. However, I think many of the readers have realized that Shaarona has threw out so much stuff that is made up in her own mind or to suit her own purposes because of course she is not a dirty "Zionist.".  There have been people who have had the advantage of seeing many places in the Middle East; however, I don't think they would come to this forum and play some game that they are experts in the Middle East as you have done.  Actually, I did read The Late Great Planet Earth by Hal Lindsay.  Not that I thought the things that he said would happen would actually occur, but it was interesting nevertheless to read it.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to stick with the program. None of what you just said is mentioned in prophecy. Or has anything to do with what is being discussed. Just more deflection. Every prophecy ever made has happened exactly as described, up to the second coming. With no "exaggeration".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly........... Revelation says there is NO Temple.
> 
> Rev 21: 22
> 
> 22 But I saw no temple in it, for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.  23 The city had no need of the sun or of the moon to shine in it,[j] for the glory[k] of God illuminated it. The Lamb is its light.  24 And the nations of those who are saved[l] shall walk in its light, and the kings of the earth bring their glory and honor into it.[m]  25 Its gates shall not be shut at all by day (there shall be no night there).  26 And they shall bring the glory and the honor of the nations into it.[n]  27 But there shall by no means enter it anything that defiles, or causes[o] an abomination or a lie, but only those who are written in the Lambs Book of Life.
> 
> Israel is the fig tree.. and it will never again bear fruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dayim. I feel like a kindergarten teacher. I have already gone through this with Satanic Sherri. Ezekiel and Revelation both speak of the New Jerusalem which comes from the sky and will be our future dwelling place for eternity. Of course there will be no need for a temple because God and Jesus are the temple. Daniel's vision says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease. The angel tells him that the vision is sealed because it's for the end times. Nero did NOT live in the end times. There will be another temple built.
Click to expand...


Yes.. the New Jerusalem is spiritual.

Daniel was written by many authors over time .. and quite late .. around 164 BC.

There probably won't be another Temple.  Emperor tried to rebuild it around 300 AD and it was felled by fire and earthquake.


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
Click to expand...


You are basing a lot of what you are saying, on assumptions of exaggeration.   Yet many prophesies were fulfilled literally.  No exaggeration whatsoever.

Take Micah 3:12.
"Therefore because of you, Zion will be plowed like a field, Jerusalem will become a heap of rubble, the temple hill a mound overgrown with thickets."

Was that kind of an exaggeration?  Or is that precisely what happened?

Micah was written somewhere around 725 BC.

In 98 AD, Hadrian became Roman emperor Hadrian, and some years later decided to rebuild the temple mount in Jerusalem.   But not the Jewish temple, but rather a Roman temple.    Thus around 130 AD, he sent construction crews who came and literally plowed under the temple mount, covering everything, and building a foundation for their new temple.

It was this action, that eventually resulted in the Jewish revolt.  After the revolt was eliminated by Hadrian, he had a Roman coin, in which his face is on one side, and a plow is on the other.    He plowed under Israel.   It was actually because of this event, that the Roman emperor, renamed the area where Israel was "Syria Palestina"  Which of course is where we get the name "Palestine" today.

So was that prophesy from 900 years prior, an "exaggeration", or was it exactly what happened?

It was literal.  It happened precisely as it was written.   Does that mean every single prophesy will be literal?   Perhaps not, if the prophesy is specifically using poetic words and imagery.

Now let me ask you this... Revelations 9:15 says "They were let loose so they could kill one-third part of all men that were living."

Does that sound "poetic" or is that "word imagery"?   Or does that sound more like 1/3rd of all people are going to be killed?

Has anything remotely close to that, ever happened in history?   Best I can tell, the worst mass casualties in history with the highest percentage of the worlds population, would have been the An Lushan Rebellion in China, which the estimates are that 36 Million died, and that would have been about 15% of the worlds population.

No where even close to the 33%, the Bible says.    So obviously, this prophesy hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is there have been many theories about End Times Eschaetology, and no one agrees about any of that.
> 
> But we know what the Gospel of the Kingdom Jesus teaches says, and nothing there about land being given to Jews or Jews regathering.
> 
> Jesus Kingdom Is a spiritual and eternal kingdom, nothing to do with Zionism or land stealing or ethnic cleansing or baby killing.



Again, there are hundreds of verses in the Bible about the land of Israel, belonging to the Jews.

This Bible, is the word of Jesus.  It's not just the red type, it's the whole thing.   So yes, Jesus did talk about it many times.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly........... Revelation says there is NO Temple.
> 
> Rev 21: 22
> 
> 22 But I saw no temple in it, for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.  23 The city had no need of the sun or of the moon to shine in it,[j] for the glory[k] of God illuminated it. The Lamb is its light.  24 And the nations of those who are saved[l] shall walk in its light, and the kings of the earth bring their glory and honor into it.[m]  25 Its gates shall not be shut at all by day (there shall be no night there).  26 And they shall bring the glory and the honor of the nations into it.[n]  27 But there shall by no means enter it anything that defiles, or causes[o] an abomination or a lie, but only those who are written in the Lambs Book of Life.
> 
> Israel is the fig tree.. and it will never again bear fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayim. I feel like a kindergarten teacher. I have already gone through this with Satanic Sherri. Ezekiel and Revelation both speak of the New Jerusalem which comes from the sky and will be our future dwelling place for eternity. Of course there will be no need for a temple because God and Jesus are the temple. Daniel's vision says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease. The angel tells him that the vision is sealed because it's for the end times. Nero did NOT live in the end times. There will be another temple built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.. the New Jerusalem is spiritual.
> 
> Daniel was written by many authors over time .. and quite late .. around 164 BC.
> 
> There probably won't be another Temple.  Emperor tried to rebuild it around 300 AD and it was felled by fire and earthquake.
Click to expand...


There is only one place on earth sacrifice can happen and that's the temple. If the bible says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease, there must needs be a temple and I believe it. Of course, if the bible says the sky is blue and it doesn't fit your agenda, you and Satanic Sherri will say "I don't see it that way."


----------



## Shaarona

Androw said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are basing a lot of what you are saying, on assumptions of exaggeration.   Yet many prophesies were fulfilled literally.  No exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Take Micah 3:12.
> "Therefore because of you, Zion will be plowed like a field, Jerusalem will become a heap of rubble, the temple hill a mound overgrown with thickets."
> 
> Was that kind of an exaggeration?  Or is that precisely what happened?
> 
> Micah was written somewhere around 725 BC.
> 
> In 98 AD, Hadrian became Roman emperor Hadrian, and some years later decided to rebuild the temple mount in Jerusalem.   But not the Jewish temple, but rather a Roman temple.    Thus around 130 AD, he sent construction crews who came and literally plowed under the temple mount, covering everything, and building a foundation for their new temple.
> 
> It was this action, that eventually resulted in the Jewish revolt.  After the revolt was eliminated by Hadrian, he had a Roman coin, in which his face is on one side, and a plow is on the other.    He plowed under Israel.   It was actually because of this event, that the Roman emperor, renamed the area where Israel was "Syria Palestina"  Which of course is where we get the name "Palestine" today.
> 
> So was that prophesy from 900 years prior, an "exaggeration", or was it exactly what happened?
> 
> It was literal.  It happened precisely as it was written.   Does that mean every single prophesy will be literal?   Perhaps not, if the prophesy is specifically using poetic words and imagery.
> 
> Now let me ask you this... Revelations 9:15 says "They were let loose so they could kill one-third part of all men that were living."
> 
> Does that sound "poetic" or is that "word imagery"?   Or does that sound more like 1/3rd of all people are going to be killed?
> 
> Has anything remotely close to that, ever happened in history?   Best I can tell, the worst mass casualties in history with the highest percentage of the worlds population, would have been the An Lushan Rebellion in China, which the estimates are that 36 Million died, and that would have been about 15% of the worlds population.
> 
> No where even close to the 33%, the Bible says.    So obviously, this prophesy hasn't happened yet.
Click to expand...


Like 64 million Jewish babies being wrapped in Torah scrolls and burned by the Romans in the tiny village of Betar???

Like Exodus and the Global flood.. and the vast armies of Israel? Like the glories of Jerusalem?


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nd so were the Hebrews.  What does this have to do with the Palestinian theft & occupation of Israel's land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Canaan and Sinai were ruled by Egypt at the time... and paid tribute to the Pharaoh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't steal Jewish land... Palestinians have been there for a few thousand years.. long before Islam..
> 
> Who do you think planted and watered and tended all those ancient olive trees?
> 
> Who kept the Roman terraces in repair?
Click to expand...


I thought that Babylon, and Roma, intentionally transplanted people into Israel.     Isn't that where the Samaritans came from, and specifically why the Jews hated them?


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayim. I feel like a kindergarten teacher. I have already gone through this with Satanic Sherri. Ezekiel and Revelation both speak of the New Jerusalem which comes from the sky and will be our future dwelling place for eternity. Of course there will be no need for a temple because God and Jesus are the temple. Daniel's vision says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease. The angel tells him that the vision is sealed because it's for the end times. Nero did NOT live in the end times. There will be another temple built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. the New Jerusalem is spiritual.
> 
> Daniel was written by many authors over time .. and quite late .. around 164 BC.
> 
> There probably won't be another Temple.  Emperor tried to rebuild it around 300 AD and it was felled by fire and earthquake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one place on earth sacrifice can happen and that's the temple. If the bible says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease, there must needs be a temple and I believe it. Of course, if the bible says the sky is blue and it doesn't fit your agenda, you and Satanic Sherri will say "I don't see it that way."
Click to expand...


Which Roman Emperor was the anti-Christ??

Jewish people are not going backwards to Azazel.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Shaarona said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. the New Jerusalem is spiritual.
> 
> Daniel was written by many authors over time .. and quite late .. around 164 BC.
> 
> There probably won't be another Temple.  Emperor tried to rebuild it around 300 AD and it was felled by fire and earthquake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one place on earth sacrifice can happen and that's the temple. If the bible says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease, there must needs be a temple and I believe it. Of course, if the bible says the sky is blue and it doesn't fit your agenda, you and Satanic Sherri will say "I don't see it that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Roman Emperor was the anti-Christ??
> 
> Jewish people are not going backwards to Azazel.
Click to expand...


More deflection and now your just throwing stuff against the wall to see if it will stick, as Sally says. And as my Daddy always said "Don't hold your farts in, they travel up your spine and into your brain. That's where shitty ideas come from." You're not worth it, Sherri Jr.


----------



## Shaarona

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one place on earth sacrifice can happen and that's the temple. If the bible says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease, there must needs be a temple and I believe it. Of course, if the bible says the sky is blue and it doesn't fit your agenda, you and Satanic Sherri will say "I don't see it that way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Roman Emperor was the anti-Christ??
> 
> Jewish people are not going backwards to Azazel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection and now your just throwing stuff against the wall to see if it will stick, as Sally says. And as my Daddy always said "Don't hold your farts in, they travel up your spine and into your brain. That's where shitty ideas come from." You're not worth it, Sherri Jr.
Click to expand...


Suit yourself.

As I said the history is far more complex and fascinating than the OT..  Sadly you will never know. The Hebrews were never the sole inhabitants of Palestine. Loo t the Decapolis or Scythiopolis .. or why Gallilee was prosperous and Jerusalem was not.


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are basing a lot of what you are saying, on assumptions of exaggeration.   Yet many prophesies were fulfilled literally.  No exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Take Micah 3:12.
> "Therefore because of you, Zion will be plowed like a field, Jerusalem will become a heap of rubble, the temple hill a mound overgrown with thickets."
> 
> Was that kind of an exaggeration?  Or is that precisely what happened?
> 
> Micah was written somewhere around 725 BC.
> 
> In 98 AD, Hadrian became Roman emperor Hadrian, and some years later decided to rebuild the temple mount in Jerusalem.   But not the Jewish temple, but rather a Roman temple.    Thus around 130 AD, he sent construction crews who came and literally plowed under the temple mount, covering everything, and building a foundation for their new temple.
> 
> It was this action, that eventually resulted in the Jewish revolt.  After the revolt was eliminated by Hadrian, he had a Roman coin, in which his face is on one side, and a plow is on the other.    He plowed under Israel.   It was actually because of this event, that the Roman emperor, renamed the area where Israel was "Syria Palestina"  Which of course is where we get the name "Palestine" today.
> 
> So was that prophesy from 900 years prior, an "exaggeration", or was it exactly what happened?
> 
> It was literal.  It happened precisely as it was written.   Does that mean every single prophesy will be literal?   Perhaps not, if the prophesy is specifically using poetic words and imagery.
> 
> Now let me ask you this... Revelations 9:15 says "They were let loose so they could kill one-third part of all men that were living."
> 
> Does that sound "poetic" or is that "word imagery"?   Or does that sound more like 1/3rd of all people are going to be killed?
> 
> Has anything remotely close to that, ever happened in history?   Best I can tell, the worst mass casualties in history with the highest percentage of the worlds population, would have been the An Lushan Rebellion in China, which the estimates are that 36 Million died, and that would have been about 15% of the worlds population.
> 
> No where even close to the 33%, the Bible says.    So obviously, this prophesy hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Li*ke 64 million Jewish babies being wrapped in Torah scrolls and burned by the Romans in the tiny village of Betar???*
> 
> Like Exodus and the Global flood.. and the vast armies of Israel? Like the glories of Jerusalem?
Click to expand...


Oh, puh-LEEZE - David Icke as a 'source'????  Barf Mir!!!!


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are basing a lot of what you are saying, on assumptions of exaggeration.   Yet many prophesies were fulfilled literally.  No exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Take Micah 3:12.
> "Therefore because of you, Zion will be plowed like a field, Jerusalem will become a heap of rubble, the temple hill a mound overgrown with thickets."
> 
> Was that kind of an exaggeration?  Or is that precisely what happened?
> 
> Micah was written somewhere around 725 BC.
> 
> In 98 AD, Hadrian became Roman emperor Hadrian, and some years later decided to rebuild the temple mount in Jerusalem.   But not the Jewish temple, but rather a Roman temple.    Thus around 130 AD, he sent construction crews who came and literally plowed under the temple mount, covering everything, and building a foundation for their new temple.
> 
> It was this action, that eventually resulted in the Jewish revolt.  After the revolt was eliminated by Hadrian, he had a Roman coin, in which his face is on one side, and a plow is on the other.    He plowed under Israel.   It was actually because of this event, that the Roman emperor, renamed the area where Israel was "Syria Palestina"  Which of course is where we get the name "Palestine" today.
> 
> So was that prophesy from 900 years prior, an "exaggeration", or was it exactly what happened?
> 
> It was literal.  It happened precisely as it was written.   Does that mean every single prophesy will be literal?   Perhaps not, if the prophesy is specifically using poetic words and imagery.
> 
> Now let me ask you this... Revelations 9:15 says "They were let loose so they could kill one-third part of all men that were living."
> 
> Does that sound "poetic" or is that "word imagery"?   Or does that sound more like 1/3rd of all people are going to be killed?
> 
> Has anything remotely close to that, ever happened in history?   Best I can tell, the worst mass casualties in history with the highest percentage of the worlds population, would have been the An Lushan Rebellion in China, which the estimates are that 36 Million died, and that would have been about 15% of the worlds population.
> 
> No where even close to the 33%, the Bible says.    So obviously, this prophesy hasn't happened yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Li*ke 64 million Jewish babies being wrapped in Torah scrolls and burned by the Romans in the tiny village of Betar???*
> 
> Like Exodus and the Global flood.. and the vast armies of Israel? Like the glories of Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, puh-LEEZE - David Icke as a 'source'????  Barf Mir!!!!
Click to expand...


Icke? Look it up yourself.


Gittin 58a of the Babylonian Talmud:

"There were four hundred synagogues in the city of Bethar, and in every one were four hundred teachers of children, and each one had under him four hundred pupils, and when the enemy entered there they pierced them with their staves, and when the enemy prevailed and captured them, they wrapped them in their scrolls and burnt them with fire."

400 synagogues x 400 teachers/synagogue x 400 pupils/teacher = 64,000,000 children


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.
> 
> Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.
> 
> He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.



I'm not sure what your point is.

Yes, people of all ages have been expecting the anti-christ, and the tribulation, and all the things that have been prophesied in the Bible, to come true in their day.  Just as people expected it for centuries before us, and people say it will happen in our day.   And if it does not come, they will expect it with the people who come after.

Why?    Because it *will* happen.   We have no idea when it's going to happen.... but it will happen.

I can remember back in the early 90s, and people talking about how Revelations was garbage, because the claims were insane.  Revelation 13, and that controlling the entire worlds economy, would require a single standard for conducting trade, in other words a single world wide currency.

Get real, how can anyone believe in such a thing?   Countries are not going to give up control over their own currency.

1 January 1999.... 18 countries give up their currency, and in a matter of weeks, the Euro replaces them all, with five more countries joining later, and more in progress.

Doesn't seem so far fetched anymore.   It will happen.  All of it *WILL* happen.


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> Which Roman Emperor was the anti-Christ??
> 
> Jewish people are not going backwards to Azazel.



None of them.

Now at the time, I'm sure people believed they were.   But none of them fulfilled what the Bible said the Anti-Christ would do.   So none of them where the anti-Christ.


----------



## Shaarona

Androw said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.
> 
> Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.
> 
> He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is.
> 
> Yes, people of all ages have been expecting the anti-christ, and the tribulation, and all the things that have been prophesied in the Bible, to come true in their day.  Just as people expected it for centuries before us, and people say it will happen in our day.   And if it does not come, they will expect it with the people who come after.
> 
> Why?    Because it *will* happen.   We have no idea when it's going to happen.... but it will happen.
> 
> I can remember back in the early 90s, and people talking about how Revelations was garbage, because the claims were insane.  Revelation 13, and that controlling the entire worlds economy, would require a single standard for conducting trade, in other words a single world wide currency.
> 
> Get real, how can anyone believe in such a thing?   Countries are not going to give up control over their own currency.
> 
> 1 January 1999.... 18 countries give up their currency, and in a matter of weeks, the Euro replaces them all, with five more countries joining later, and more in progress.
> 
> Doesn't seem so far fetched anymore.   It will happen.  All of it *WILL* happen.
Click to expand...


If you choose to be dragged around by the likes of Hal Lindsey.. be my guest.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Li*ke 64 million Jewish babies being wrapped in Torah scrolls and burned by the Romans in the tiny village of Betar???*
> 
> Like Exodus and the Global flood.. and the vast armies of Israel? Like the glories of Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, puh-LEEZE - David Icke as a 'source'????  Barf Mir!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Icke? Look it up yourself.
> 
> 
> Gittin 58a of the Babylonian Talmud:
> 
> "There were four hundred synagogues in the city of Bethar, and in every one were four hundred teachers of children, and each one had under him four hundred pupils, and when the enemy entered there they pierced them with their staves, and when the enemy prevailed and captured them, they wrapped them in their scrolls and burnt them with fire."
> 
> 400 synagogues x 400 teachers/synagogue x 400 pupils/teacher = 64,000,000 children
Click to expand...

64 million children plus their parents, siblings and other relatives would make about how many people. A rough guess. Were there that many actual people? Where did the food come from to feed a mob that big? Manna?


----------



## Shaarona

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, puh-LEEZE - David Icke as a 'source'????  Barf Mir!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icke? Look it up yourself.
> 
> 
> Gittin 58a of the Babylonian Talmud:
> 
> "There were four hundred synagogues in the city of Bethar, and in every one were four hundred teachers of children, and each one had under him four hundred pupils, and when the enemy entered there they pierced them with their staves, and when the enemy prevailed and captured them, they wrapped them in their scrolls and burnt them with fire."
> 
> 400 synagogues x 400 teachers/synagogue x 400 pupils/teacher = 64,000,000 children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 64 million children plus their parents, siblings and other relatives would make about how many people. A rough guess. Were there that many actual people? Where did the food come from to feed a mob that big? Manna?
Click to expand...


Its a ridiculous lie.. Betar was a tiny hilltop village.


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> If you choose to be dragged around by the likes of Hal Lindsey.. be my guest.



I have no idea who that is, but regardless, that's a non-response.


----------



## Shaarona

Androw said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to be dragged around by the likes of Hal Lindsey.. be my guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who that is, but regardless, that's a non-response.
Click to expand...


He promoted the futuristic end times scenario in the 1970s.. Until then it had only been a small following from the revival meetings of the Dust Bowl and the Depression era by people like Amy Semple McPherson.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Androw said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nero died in 68 AD and lots of people believed he would return from the dead and cross the Euphrates with a huge army of Parthians to start the persecutions all over again.
> 
> Apostle Paul died a couple of years earlier in Rome.
> 
> He did not live to see the destruction of the Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is.
> 
> Yes, people of all ages have been expecting the anti-christ, and the tribulation, and all the things that have been prophesied in the Bible, to come true in their day.  Just as people expected it for centuries before us, and people say it will happen in our day.   And if it does not come, they will expect it with the people who come after.
> 
> Why?    Because it *will* happen.   We have no idea when it's going to happen.... but it will happen.
> 
> I can remember back in the early 90s, and people talking about how Revelations was garbage, because the claims were insane.  Revelation 13, and that controlling the entire worlds economy, would require a single standard for conducting trade, in other words a single world wide currency.
> 
> Get real, how can anyone believe in such a thing?   Countries are not going to give up control over their own currency.
> 
> 1 January 1999.... 18 countries give up their currency, and in a matter of weeks, the Euro replaces them all, with five more countries joining later, and more in progress.
> 
> Doesn't seem so far fetched anymore.   It will happen.  All of it *WILL* happen.
Click to expand...


Androw, please understand, they have no point. She is deflecting because every statement she has made has been debunked. They have an agenda and that is to replace Jews with Palestinians. They will outright lie, distort scripture and do what they have to do in order to push their pro-Palestinian schmeel. They probably believe people fall for their toro poopee.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, puh-LEEZE - David Icke as a 'source'????  Barf Mir!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icke? Look it up yourself.
> 
> 
> Gittin 58a of the Babylonian Talmud:
> 
> "There were four hundred synagogues in the city of Bethar, and in every one were four hundred teachers of children, and each one had under him four hundred pupils, and when the enemy entered there they pierced them with their staves, and when the enemy prevailed and captured them, they wrapped them in their scrolls and burnt them with fire."
> 
> 400 synagogues x 400 teachers/synagogue x 400 pupils/teacher = 64,000,000 children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 64 million children plus their parents, siblings and other relatives would make about how many people. A rough guess. Were there that many actual people? Where did the food come from to feed a mob that big? Manna?
Click to expand...


I find it hilarious that there are those who become Talmudic scholars from the Internet.  They are the variety of David Duke Talmudic scholars that you find on the hate sites.  I remember a poster with the same mind set as Shaarona spitting out something about a different Gitten passage supposedly from the Talmud.  Another poster researched that particular Gitten and said he only saw it referenced on hate sites.  It's a shame that there are no real actual Talmud scholars on these forums so that when these David Duke Talmudic Scholars post up their nonsense, he could refute them.  Meanwhile, while.

</title> </head> <body background="http://www.angelfire.com/doc/images/bg/bg1.gif" text="#00008b" link="#0000ff" alink="#800080" vlink="#800080"> <script type="text/javascript"> ////// Compete ///////////////////// __compete_code = '667f89f26d96c30e9


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!!! Revelation is now and the very near future. Like the 200million man army that will soon come against tiny israel. When revelation was written ,there was little more than 200million people on earth. You people need to learn to read and think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggeration is very common in scripture..
> 
> There were many prophecy schools in Palestine and they were more contemporaneous commentators than future tellers. Most prophesy was after the fact.
> 
> I doubt it will change your mind, but spend some time with first century history and the symbolism for another perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The only ones exaggerating are you and Satanic Sherri. Specific prophecies are made and if it doesn't fit your and Sherri's wishes of what will happen then it's an "exaggeration." Paul specifically says "all Israel WILL be saved and the deliver WILL come from Zion" and the imp of Satan says "that's not how I see it." How in the hell else can one see it? Unless you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...

Problem is, Jihad Sherri is incapable of seeing ANYTHING. She is so committed to her hatred and her associations with Muslims, that she is blinded by it. 

Of course it is devastating and ironic that she worships a Zionist Jew, two things that she dedicates all her living, breathing hours hating. And we are watching that devastation happen right before our very eyes. Ha ha ha


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one place on earth sacrifice can happen and that's the temple. If the bible says the anti-Christ will cause sacrifice to cease, there must needs be a temple and I believe it. Of course, if the bible says the sky is blue and it doesn't fit your agenda, you and Satanic Sherri will say "I don't see it that way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Roman Emperor was the anti-Christ??
> 
> Jewish people are not going backwards to Azazel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection and now your just throwing stuff against the wall to see if it will stick, as Sally says. And as my Daddy always said "Don't hold your farts in, they travel up your spine and into your brain. That's where shitty ideas come from." You're not worth it, Sherri Jr.
Click to expand...

That's a great analogy, Sharoona is Sherri's fart. 

Now we have to determine which kind it is, the silent fart or the one that makes noise.


----------



## MJB12741

It is so funny to find someone who loves the Zionist Jew Jesus & yet hates his followers.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> It is so funny to find someone who loves the Zionist Jew Jesus & yet hates his followers.  Heh Heh!


To be honest I don't think she gives a damn about Jesus, Christianity or the Palestinians. 

She's just a person with severe mental illness who is obsessed with hating Jews, who routinely defiles, blasphemes, and slanders the essence of Jesus and Christianity.


----------



## Andylusion

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Icke? Look it up yourself.
> Gittin 58a of the Babylonian Talmud:
> 
> 400 synagogues x 400 teachers/synagogue x 400 pupils/teacher = 64,000,000 children
> 
> 
> 
> 64 million children plus their parents, siblings and other relatives would make about how many people. A rough guess. Were there that many actual people? Where did the food come from to feed a mob that big? Manna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a ridiculous lie.. Betar was a tiny hilltop village.
Click to expand...


You know, the problem I have with all of this is.....

So what?

68 children, five hundred priests, Talmud, Betar, they killed,  we killed, someone killed.....

So what, so what, so what, so what so what?!?!

Here's the real point......   This right here is all you need to know:

If you keep trying to punch me in the face, I'm going to keep hitting you with this baseball bat.

You want me to stop smacking you with the bat?   Stop trying to hit me in the face.



> But what about....



You want me to stop hitting you with the bat, stop punching me in the face.   As long as you keep trying to hit me, I'm going to keep hitting you with the bat.



> Yeah but 2000 years ago.....



If you want me to stop hitting you with the bat.... stop punching me in the face.



> Yeah but children and dogs, and trees.....



If you want me to stop hitting you with the bat.......  *stop punching me in the face!*



> Yeah but unfair and land and unicorns and stuff!



*IF* you want me to stop hitting you with the bat...... STOP PUNCHING ME IN THE FACE.

.......   to the point....

I don't give a crap about all that other garbage.   If you want Israel to stop firing at people in Gaza or the West Bank..... STOP FIRING ROCKETS INTO ISRAEL.

For you people to expect that Israel is NOT going to shoot back at people firing rockets at them.... you are NUTZ.


----------



## MJB12741

Regretfully, Palestinians will be Palestinians.  They don't even know the first law of the hole.  When you're already in one --- Stop Digging!  Heh Heh!





Androw said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 64 million children plus their parents, siblings and other relatives would make about how many people. A rough guess. Were there that many actual people? Where did the food come from to feed a mob that big? Manna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a ridiculous lie.. Betar was a tiny hilltop village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, the problem I have with all of this is.....
> 
> So what?
> 
> 68 children, five hundred priests, Talmud, Betar, they killed,  we killed, someone killed.....
> 
> So what, so what, so what, so what so what?!?!
> 
> Here's the real point......   This right here is all you need to know:
> 
> If you keep trying to punch me in the face, I'm going to keep hitting you with this baseball bat.
> 
> You want me to stop smacking you with the bat?   Stop trying to hit me in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to stop hitting you with the bat, stop punching me in the face.   As long as you keep trying to hit me, I'm going to keep hitting you with the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to stop hitting you with the bat.... stop punching me in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but children and dogs, and trees.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want me to stop hitting you with the bat.......  *stop punching me in the face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but unfair and land and unicorns and stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IF* you want me to stop hitting you with the bat...... STOP PUNCHING ME IN THE FACE.
> 
> .......   to the point....
> 
> I don't give a crap about all that other garbage.   If you want Israel to stop firing at people in Gaza or the West Bank..... STOP FIRING ROCKETS INTO ISRAEL.
> 
> For you people to expect that Israel is NOT going to shoot back at people firing rockets at them.... you are NUTZ.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

None of those are words of Jesus.

And as I pointed out, the promises of the Land were conditional, I provided the verses to support that too, and the conditions were not satisfied. 

And I also pointed out Jesus coming was a fulfillment of OT promises of the Land, I posted verses supporting that as well



Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: &#8220;To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.&#8221;
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> &#8220;I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, &#8220;Command the Israelites and say to them: &#8216;When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT promises , the kingdom of God is a heavenly eternal kingdom and not an earthly kingdom, and those who.enter into it are those who believe in Jesus. 

I posted the Bible verses that support this.

It's called The New Testament for a reason, there is a new covenant that replaces the old covenant.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> None of those are words of Jesus.
> 
> Why must Zionists lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Jesus say the Jews own the land? Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, Command the Israelites and say to them: When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sherria, are you aware of what you just said in answer to Androw's reply? Read his reply, then read his last three sentences. What's wrong with your answer? You are calling Jesus, God, the Bible and Androw liars. You need treatment.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT promises , the kingdom of God is a heavenly eternal kingdom and not an earthly kingdom, and those who.enter into it are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> I posted the Bible verses that support this.
> 
> It's called The New Testament for a reason, there is a new covenant that replaces the old covenant.


"In with the old, out with the new"!  Right?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT promises , the kingdom of God is a heavenly eternal kingdom and not an earthly kingdom, and those who.enter into it are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> I posted the Bible verses that support this.
> 
> It's called The New Testament for a reason, there is a new covenant that replaces the old covenant.


SHADAP idiot the NT does not replace the OT. It is a continuation of it. This was said by Jesus himself in the sermon in the mount. 

This is when you know this moron isn't really a Christian, just posing as one.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What are you babbling about?

The Bible is a progressive revelation of God to man, we start with The Old Testament and the Law and prophecies and a better covenant to come and a Messiah to come to  save the people. Jesus comes to save the people bringing a new covenant better then the old one (Jeremiah 31:31) with faith and belief in Jesus Jews and Gentiles now enter into the Kingdom of God through grace and have the promise of eternal life.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are words of Jesus.
> 
> Why must Zionists lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:18-21
> 
> On that day, God made a covenant with Abram, saying: &#8220;To your descendants I have given this land, from the river of Egypt as far as the great river the Euphrates. The land of the Kenites, Kenizites, Kadmonites; the Chitties, Perizites, Refaim; the Emorites, Canaanites, Gigashites and Yevusites.&#8221;
> 
> Exodus 23:31
> 
> &#8220;I will establish your borders from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, and from the desert to the Euphrates River. I will give into your hands the people who live in the land, and you will drive them out before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 34
> 
> The Lord said to Moses, &#8220;Command the Israelites and say to them: &#8216;When you enter Canaan, the land that will be allotted to you as an inheritance is to have these boundaries:
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;Your southern side will include some of the Desert of Zin along the border of Edom. Your southern boundary will start in the east from the southern end of the Dead Sea,  cross south of Scorpion Pass, continue on to Zin and go south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it will go to Hazar Addar and over to Azmon,  where it will turn, join the Wadi of Egypt and end at the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;Your western boundary will be the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. This will be your boundary on the west.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;For your northern boundary, run a line from the Mediterranean Sea to Mount Hor  and from Mount Hor to Lebo Hamath. Then the boundary will go to Zedad,  continue to Ziphron and end at Hazar Enan. This will be your boundary on the north.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;For your eastern boundary, run a line from Hazar Enan to Shepham. The boundary will go down from Shepham to Riblah on the east side of Ain and continue along the slopes east of the Sea of Galilee. Then the boundary will go down along the Jordan and end at the Dead Sea.
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;This will be your land, with its boundaries on every side.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> *This is what Jesus said.  Jesus was G-d.   These are His words.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherria, are you aware of what you just said in answer to Androw's reply? Read his reply, then read his last three sentences. What's wrong with your answer? You are calling Jesus, God, the Bible and Androw liars. You need treatment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> The Bible is a progressive revelation of God to man, we start with The Old Testament and the Law and prophecies and a better covenant to come and a Messiah to come to  save the people. Jesus comes to save the people bringing a new covenant better then the old one (Jeremiah 31:31) with faith and belief in Jesus Jews and Gentiles now enter into the Kingdom of God through grace and have the promise of eternal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are words of Jesus.
> 
> Why must Zionists lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Sherria, are you aware of what you just said in answer to Androw's reply? Read his reply, then read his last three sentences. What's wrong with your answer? You are calling Jesus, God, the Bible and Androw liars. You need treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And they all lived happily ever after. Did Jesus really save the world? Why did you say God, Jesus and Androw were liars?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Gardeners and adulterers are not counted as "noted Christian theologians" by real Christians.

And what counts is what The Bible says, not what people say about it.








MJB12741 said:


> Several links have already been posted on this thread from notable Christian theologians confirming that Jesus was indeed a Zionist.  Would you like us to post more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is about whether jesus is a zionist or not. This picture would suggest that he's not. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what jesus do you refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It's a continuation of the story of God's progressive and changing revelation of Himself to man. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is the fulfillment of all OT promises , the kingdom of God is a heavenly eternal kingdom and not an earthly kingdom, and those who.enter into it are those who believe in Jesus.
> 
> I posted the Bible verses that support this.
> 
> It's called The New Testament for a reason, there is a new covenant that replaces the old covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> SHADAP idiot the NT does not replace the OT. It is a continuation of it. This was said by Jesus himself in the sermon in the mount.
> 
> This is when you know this moron isn't really a Christian, just posing as one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Sermon on the Mount

Full text of "The Sermon on the Mount"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And in Jesus Sermon on the Mount Jesus says not one word about being a Zionist.

The thread title is taking Jesus and slandering His name and seeking to minimize Him and redefine Him as simply a proponent of a modern day political ideology. 

What Jesus does speak of in The Sermon on the Mount  is that He has come to fulfill the Law and the Prophets.  

And one thing to keep in mind while reading this is that He has not fulfilled the Law and the Prophets fully yet, that will not happen until He has lived and been crucified on a cross to save man from sin and risen three days later and returned to Heaven to sit on  the right hand of God.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And in Jesus Sermon on the Mount Jesus says not one word about being a Zionist.
> 
> The thread title is taking Jesus and slandering His name and seeking to minimize Him and redefine Him as simply a proponent of a modern day political ideology.
> 
> What Jesus does speak of is that He has come to fulfill the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> And one thing to keep in mind while reading this is that He has not fulfilled the Law and the Prophets fully yet, that will not happen until He has lived and been crucified on a cross to save man from sin and risen three days later and returned to Heaven to sit on  the right hand of God.



What Jesus might have said on the mount wasn't written down until at least several generations after the fact. That's called hearsay.


----------



## Shaarona

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And in Jesus Sermon on the Mount Jesus says not one word about being a Zionist.
> 
> The thread title is taking Jesus and slandering His name and seeking to minimize Him and redefine Him as simply a proponent of a modern day political ideology.
> 
> What Jesus does speak of in The Sermon on the Mount  is that He has come to fulfill the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> And one thing to keep in mind while reading this is that He has not fulfilled the Law and the Prophets fully yet, that will not happen until He has lived and been crucified on a cross to save man from sin and risen three days later and returned to Heaven to sit on  the right hand of God.



I come to fulfill the law is from Matthew.. and he did.. However, Jesus didn't fulfill the Law of the Levites.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I certainly see how that phrase fulfill the Law and Prophets is one that merits serious discussion.

It certainly does not simply mean follow all that is written that came before,  as written, the book title The New Testament makes that clear.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your post is Hearsay.




Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in Jesus Sermon on the Mount Jesus says not one word about being a Zionist.
> 
> The thread title is taking Jesus and slandering His name and seeking to minimize Him and redefine Him as simply a proponent of a modern day political ideology.
> 
> What Jesus does speak of is that He has come to fulfill the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> And one thing to keep in mind while reading this is that He has not fulfilled the Law and the Prophets fully yet, that will not happen until He has lived and been crucified on a cross to save man from sin and risen three days later and returned to Heaven to sit on  the right hand of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jesus might have said on the mount wasn't written down until at least several generations after the fact. That's called hearsay.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I certainly see how that phrase fulfill the Law and Prophets is one that merits serious discussion.
> 
> It certainly does not simply mean follow all that is written that came before,  as written, the book title The New Testament makes that clear.



The laws and rituals of the Levites.. set down in Leviticus and Deuteronomy.. are mostly about identity politics to keep Jewish people separate from the "other".


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your post is Hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in Jesus Sermon on the Mount Jesus says not one word about being a Zionist.
> 
> The thread title is taking Jesus and slandering His name and seeking to minimize Him and redefine Him as simply a proponent of a modern day political ideology.
> 
> What Jesus does speak of is that He has come to fulfill the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> And one thing to keep in mind while reading this is that He has not fulfilled the Law and the Prophets fully yet, that will not happen until He has lived and been crucified on a cross to save man from sin and risen three days later and returned to Heaven to sit on  the right hand of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jesus might have said on the mount wasn't written down until at least several generations after the fact. That's called hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Cool, then I have something in common with the bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is an Article by a respected theologian addressing how Jesus fulfills the Law, there is a discussion about each in the article.

And we could spend 4000 more posts and not even then fully see in Scriptures themselves the truth of this. 

How Christ Fulfilled and Ended the Old Testament Regime

1. All the Scriptures bear witness to Christ. Moses wrote about Christ.

2. All the Scriptures are about Jesus Christ, even where there is no explicit prediction. That is, there is a fullness of implication in all Scriptures that points to Christ and is satisfied only when he has come and done his work. &#8220;The meaning of all the Scriptures is unlocked by the death and resurrection of Jesus.&#8221;(Graeme Goldsworthy,*Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture, p. 54)

3. Jesus came to fulfill all that was written in the Law and the Prophets. All of it was pointing to him even where it is not explicitly prophetic. He accomplishes what the Law required.

4. All the promises of God in the Old Testament are fulfilled in Jesus Christ. That is, when you have Christ, sooner or later you will have both Christ himself and all else that God promised through Christ.

5. The law was kept perfectly by Christ. And all its penalties against God&#8217;s sinful people were poured out on Christ. Therefore, the law is now manifestly not the path to righteousness, Christ is. The ultimate goal of the law is that we would look to Christ, not law-keeping, for our righteousness.

How Christ Fulfilled and Ended the Old Testament Regime | Desiring God


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Imagine if all the school children said to their teachers, we do not believe any words in Books, they are all Hearsay.

Is that really the path we wish to walk down?




Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is Hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Jesus might have said on the mount wasn't written down until at least several generations after the fact. That's called hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, then I have something in common with the bible.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Catholic answer to the question of how Jesus fulfills the Law.


Jesus, the Law&#8217;s Fulfillment

"Old Testament law, as such, is not binding on Christians. It never has been. In fact, it was only ever binding on those to whom it was delivered&#8212;the Jews (Israelites). That said, some of that law contains elements of a law that is binding on all people of every place and time. Jesus and Paul provide evidence of this in the New Testament."

How could Jesus fulfill the Old Testament law without relaxing it? The*Catechism of the Catholic Church*states, "The Law has not been abolished, but rather man is invited to rediscover it in the person of his Master who is its perfect fulfillment" (CCC 2053).

Why We Are Not Bound by Everything in the Old Law | Catholic Answers


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Catholic answer to the question of how Jesus fulfills the Law.
> 
> 
> Jesus, the Law&#8217;s Fulfillment
> 
> "Old Testament law, as such, is not binding on Christians. It never has been. In fact, it was only ever binding on those to whom it was delivered&#8212;the Jews (Israelites). That said, some of that law contains elements of a law that is binding on all people of every place and time. Jesus and Paul provide evidence of this in the New Testament."
> 
> How could Jesus fulfill the Old Testament law without relaxing it? The*Catechism of the Catholic Church*states, "The Law has not been abolished, but rather man is invited to rediscover it in the person of his Master who is its perfect fulfillment" (CCC 2053).
> 
> Why We Are Not Bound by Everything in the Old Law | Catholic Answers


Well theh, why did Jesus and his disciples obey the "old Law" when you say he told people they didn't have to? Something is fishy here.


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Can't wait for Sherri to tell us Jesus didn't celebrate the OT Jewish Passover.  





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Catholic answer to the question of how Jesus fulfills the Law.
> 
> 
> Jesus, the Laws Fulfillment
> 
> "Old Testament law, as such, is not binding on Christians. It never has been. In fact, it was only ever binding on those to whom it was deliveredthe Jews (Israelites). That said, some of that law contains elements of a law that is binding on all people of every place and time. Jesus and Paul provide evidence of this in the New Testament."
> 
> How could Jesus fulfill the Old Testament law without relaxing it? The*Catechism of the Catholic Church*states, "The Law has not been abolished, but rather man is invited to rediscover it in the person of his Master who is its perfect fulfillment" (CCC 2053).
> 
> Why We Are Not Bound by Everything in the Old Law | Catholic Answers
> 
> 
> 
> Well theh, why did Jesus and his disciples obey the "old Law" when you say he told people they didn't have to? Something is fishy here.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The New Testament is filled with believers who do not follow the old Law.

And the world  is filled with Christians today who do not follow the old Law.

As for Jesus, you forget the Law was not fulfilled until all of His work was done and that did not happen until He was crucified and arose three days later and returned to Heaven to sit at the right hand of God.






Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Catholic answer to the question of how Jesus fulfills the Law.
> 
> 
> Jesus, the Laws Fulfillment
> 
> "Old Testament law, as such, is not binding on Christians. It never has been. In fact, it was only ever binding on those to whom it was deliveredthe Jews (Israelites). That said, some of that law contains elements of a law that is binding on all people of every place and time. Jesus and Paul provide evidence of this in the New Testament."
> 
> How could Jesus fulfill the Old Testament law without relaxing it? The*Catechism of the Catholic Church*states, "The Law has not been abolished, but rather man is invited to rediscover it in the person of his Master who is its perfect fulfillment" (CCC 2053).
> 
> Why We Are Not Bound by Everything in the Old Law | Catholic Answers
> 
> 
> 
> Well theh, why did Jesus and his disciples obey the "old Law" when you say he told people they didn't have to? Something is fishy here.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My answer is in that last post.




MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  Can't wait for Sherri to tell us Jesus didn't celebrate the OT Jewish Passover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Catholic answer to the question of how Jesus fulfills the Law.
> 
> 
> Jesus, the Laws Fulfillment
> 
> "Old Testament law, as such, is not binding on Christians. It never has been. In fact, it was only ever binding on those to whom it was deliveredthe Jews (Israelites). That said, some of that law contains elements of a law that is binding on all people of every place and time. Jesus and Paul provide evidence of this in the New Testament."
> 
> How could Jesus fulfill the Old Testament law without relaxing it? The*Catechism of the Catholic Church*states, "The Law has not been abolished, but rather man is invited to rediscover it in the person of his Master who is its perfect fulfillment" (CCC 2053).
> 
> Why We Are Not Bound by Everything in the Old Law | Catholic Answers
> 
> 
> 
> Well theh, why did Jesus and his disciples obey the "old Law" when you say he told people they didn't have to? Something is fishy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## R.D.

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My answer is in that last post.



I misread this at first as ...my answer is the last post.

I got all excited for a second then BAM


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The New Testament is filled with believers who do not follow the old Law.
> 
> And the world  is filled with Christians today who do not follow the old Law.
> 
> As for Jesus, you forget the Law was not fulfilled until all of His work was done and that did not happen until He was crucified and arose three days later and returned to Heaven to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Catholic answer to the question of how Jesus fulfills the Law.
> 
> 
> Jesus, the Laws Fulfillment
> 
> "Old Testament law, as such, is not binding on Christians. It never has been. In fact, it was only ever binding on those to whom it was deliveredthe Jews (Israelites). That said, some of that law contains elements of a law that is binding on all people of every place and time. Jesus and Paul provide evidence of this in the New Testament."
> 
> How could Jesus fulfill the Old Testament law without relaxing it? The*Catechism of the Catholic Church*states, "The Law has not been abolished, but rather man is invited to rediscover it in the person of his Master who is its perfect fulfillment" (CCC 2053).
> 
> Why We Are Not Bound by Everything in the Old Law | Catholic Answers
> 
> 
> 
> Well theh, why did Jesus and his disciples obey the "old Law" when you say he told people they didn't have to? Something is fishy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We are not under the law but under grace. This does not give you the license to lie like you do you imp of Satan.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> The Bible is a progressive revelation of God to man, we start with The Old Testament and the Law and prophecies and a better covenant to come and a Messiah to come to  save the people. Jesus comes to save the people bringing a new covenant better then the old one (Jeremiah 31:31) with faith and belief in Jesus Jews and Gentiles now enter into the Kingdom of God through grace and have the promise of eternal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are words of Jesus.
> 
> Why must Zionists lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Sherria, are you aware of what you just said in answer to Androw's reply? Read his reply, then read his last three sentences. What's wrong with your answer? You are calling Jesus, God, the Bible and Androw liars. You need treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is no "better" covenant you Bible Jesus slanderer.  There is a New Testament created by Jesus' followers who's foundation is based on the Old Testament of which Jesus practiced.  There was no "Christianty" during Jesus time. Jesus' followers presented him as the Messiah of the Old Testament and son of God. Period. Whether one believes that or not makes them a Christian or not.  

Jesus himself said very clearly in the sermon in the mount. "I did come here to change a single word of OT or anything the prophets that came before said" .  That alone makes him a Zionist Jew. Setting aside 100's of other verses.


----------



## MHunterB

That same OT which the sherrithing so despises has in it a 'commandment':  "Do not place a stumbling-block before the blind'.   And then in the NT there are several verses describing the Jewish people who don't believe Jesus was the MbD as 'blind'...... there is even one stating that they are 'blinded by GOD'.

So, why would it EVER be OK with that same GOD, for someone to mock and accuse and demonize said Jews for said blindness????

THAT part, the maliciousness and vindictiveness, is not possible to understand as part of 'following Jesus':  it certainly relates more to an individual's "sin nature".


----------



## MHunterB

R.D. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is in that last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I misread this at first as ...my answer is the last post.
> 
> I got all excited for a second then BAM
Click to expand...


Buddy, we all understand!  Sometimes the l'il pious pustule seems almost human - and then it's back to bitching that people in the US are remembering the murdered kids at Sandy Hook, and not holding memorials for the poor Palestininan tykes......  Or it's telling another poster "Better had you never been born than to be raised by Zionists".....


----------



## Roudy

Yup.  There ain't any tradition more Zionist than the celebration of Passover, and Jesus and his followers celebrated it, like all Zionist Jews did at the time.  Ooooops!


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> That same OT which the sherrithing so despises has in it a 'commandment':  "Do not place a stumbling-block before the blind'.   And then in the NT there are several verses describing the Jewish people who don't believe Jesus was the MbD as 'blind'...... there is even one stating that they are 'blinded by GOD'.
> 
> So, why would it EVER be OK with that same GOD, for someone to mock and accuse and demonize said Jews for said blindness????
> 
> THAT part, the maliciousness and vindictiveness, is not possible to understand as part of 'following Jesus':  it certainly relates more to an individual's "sin nature".


Like I said before, Jihad Sherri doesn't care about Christianity or Jesus. These are all tools this lunatic uses to forward her hatred and lies.  A futile effort to say the least.


----------



## Bloodrock44

MHunterB said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is in that last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I misread this at first as ...my answer is the last post.
> 
> I got all excited for a second then BAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buddy, we all understand!  Sometimes the l'il pious pustule seems almost human - and then it's back to bitching that people in the US are remembering the murdered kids at Sandy Hook, and not holding memorials for the poor Palestininan tykes......  Or it's telling another poster "Better had you never been born than to be raised by Zionists".....
Click to expand...


I disagree Marg. I have never seen her even come close to being human. A human doesn't celebrate the deaths of other or condemn people to hell. She is not human. She is an imp of Satan.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I misread this at first as ...my answer is the last post.
> 
> I got all excited for a second then BAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, we all understand!  Sometimes the l'il pious pustule seems almost human - and then it's back to bitching that people in the US are remembering the murdered kids at Sandy Hook, and not holding memorials for the poor Palestininan tykes......  Or it's telling another poster "Better had you never been born than to be raised by Zionists".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree Marg. I have never seen her even come close to being human. A human doesn't celebrate the deaths of other or condemn people to hell. She is not human. She is an imp of Satan.
Click to expand...

Sherri resembles humans as much as Hamas resembles Jesus. How is that?  LOL


----------



## MHunterB

I hate to interrupt the internecine disagreement - but Jews are also under GOD's Grace so far as our understanding of such matters goes.  For it is only by His Grace that any of our following of Torah or our prayers are worthy of His Notice:  the Covenant of which we are speaking is maintained by that Grace.......


----------



## MHunterB

I thought this particular portion of a rather long article was quite 'on topic' - and I'm interested in seeing the comments about this person's words:


"Jesus and the Old Testament

Let us now try to draw together what Jesus took from the Old Testament and what, therefore, Christians may hold to be of permanent validity.

First, Jesus shared with Old Testament thought the general structure of God-centered moral living.  It apparently never occurred to him to give ethical injunctions derived from any other source. A great deal of our contemporary problem about "love perfectionism" centers in the attempt to ground ethics either in human nature or in the structure of social institutions. The biblical view &#8212; both Old Testament and New &#8212; makes obedience to the will of God the final criterion of the good life.

Did Jesus accept the idea of the covenant, and with it of Israel as God&#8217;s chosen people? This question is crucial for the universality of his message. Apparently, at the beginning of his ministry he conceived his mission as to the "lost sheep of the house of Israel." It was to this group and not to the Gentiles that he commissioned the twelve (Matt. 10:5-6), and his encounter with the Canaanite woman (Matt. 15:21-28) is significant in the fact that he both at first demurred and then yielded to her entreaty for the healing of her daughter. This gives the key to Jesus&#8217; attitude. His own people were precious to him, and he never expressly repudiated the covenant relation. Yet to him so universal was the love of God, so compelling the need to serve every human being, that the covenant with its exclusive bounds was left behind. It remained for his followers in the early Church to make concrete the break which his acts and attitudes foreshadowed.

Second, his ethical principles were those of Judaism, yet with a difference in emphasis which makes their impact new. *Point for point, there is nothing in the teaching of Jesus which cannot be found in the Old Testament or in the rabbinical teaching.* Pharisaism, though it had its faults which called forth Jesus&#8217; rebuke, had also in it much that was great and good. Witness, for example, this passage from The Testaments of the Twelve Patriarchs, written toward the end of the second century B.C.:

Love ye one another from the heart; and if a man sin against thee, speak peaceably to him, and in thy soul hold not guile; and if he repent and confess, forgive him. But if he deny it, do not get into a passion with him, lest catching the poison from thee he take to swearing and so thou sin doubly. . . [But] if he be shameless and persist in his wrong-doing, even so forgive him from the heart, and leave to God the avenging....."

Christian Ethics


----------



## MJB12741

Yes indeed.  Even Jesus was a Zionist as were the overwhelming majority of his followers back then & even growing today.  To deny this truth is to deny Jesus.




MHunterB said:


> I thought this particular portion of a rather long article was quite 'on topic' - and I'm interested in seeing the comments about this person's words:
> 
> 
> "Jesus and the Old Testament
> 
> Let us now try to draw together what Jesus took from the Old Testament and what, therefore, Christians may hold to be of permanent validity.
> 
> First, Jesus shared with Old Testament thought the general structure of God-centered moral living.  It apparently never occurred to him to give ethical injunctions derived from any other source. A great deal of our contemporary problem about "love perfectionism" centers in the attempt to ground ethics either in human nature or in the structure of social institutions. The biblical view  both Old Testament and New  makes obedience to the will of God the final criterion of the good life.
> 
> Did Jesus accept the idea of the covenant, and with it of Israel as Gods chosen people? This question is crucial for the universality of his message. Apparently, at the beginning of his ministry he conceived his mission as to the "lost sheep of the house of Israel." It was to this group and not to the Gentiles that he commissioned the twelve (Matt. 10:5-6), and his encounter with the Canaanite woman (Matt. 15:21-28) is significant in the fact that he both at first demurred and then yielded to her entreaty for the healing of her daughter. This gives the key to Jesus attitude. His own people were precious to him, and he never expressly repudiated the covenant relation. Yet to him so universal was the love of God, so compelling the need to serve every human being, that the covenant with its exclusive bounds was left behind. It remained for his followers in the early Church to make concrete the break which his acts and attitudes foreshadowed.
> 
> Second, his ethical principles were those of Judaism, yet with a difference in emphasis which makes their impact new. *Point for point, there is nothing in the teaching of Jesus which cannot be found in the Old Testament or in the rabbinical teaching.* Pharisaism, though it had its faults which called forth Jesus rebuke, had also in it much that was great and good. Witness, for example, this passage from The Testaments of the Twelve Patriarchs, written toward the end of the second century B.C.:
> 
> Love ye one another from the heart; and if a man sin against thee, speak peaceably to him, and in thy soul hold not guile; and if he repent and confess, forgive him. But if he deny it, do not get into a passion with him, lest catching the poison from thee he take to swearing and so thou sin doubly. . . [But] if he be shameless and persist in his wrong-doing, even so forgive him from the heart, and leave to God the avenging....."
> 
> Christian Ethics


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.




Noone were Zionists, as Zionism is a Political Ideology founded in the 1800s.

Now, Zionists have a choice, accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God, or stand condemned. 

Those are Jesus words in John 3:16-18


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The problem with your post is it is not What Jesus says.


John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.







MHunterB said:


> I thought this particular portion of a rather long article was quite 'on topic' - and I'm interested in seeing the comments about this person's words:
> 
> 
> "Jesus and the Old Testament
> 
> Let us now try to draw together what Jesus took from the Old Testament and what, therefore, Christians may hold to be of permanent validity.
> 
> First, Jesus shared with Old Testament thought the general structure of God-centered moral living.  It apparently never occurred to him to give ethical injunctions derived from any other source. A great deal of our contemporary problem about "love perfectionism" centers in the attempt to ground ethics either in human nature or in the structure of social institutions. The biblical view &#8212; both Old Testament and New &#8212; makes obedience to the will of God the final criterion of the good life.
> 
> Did Jesus accept the idea of the covenant, and with it of Israel as God&#8217;s chosen people? This question is crucial for the universality of his message. Apparently, at the beginning of his ministry he conceived his mission as to the "lost sheep of the house of Israel." It was to this group and not to the Gentiles that he commissioned the twelve (Matt. 10:5-6), and his encounter with the Canaanite woman (Matt. 15:21-28) is significant in the fact that he both at first demurred and then yielded to her entreaty for the healing of her daughter. This gives the key to Jesus&#8217; attitude. His own people were precious to him, and he never expressly repudiated the covenant relation. Yet to him so universal was the love of God, so compelling the need to serve every human being, that the covenant with its exclusive bounds was left behind. It remained for his followers in the early Church to make concrete the break which his acts and attitudes foreshadowed.
> 
> Second, his ethical principles were those of Judaism, yet with a difference in emphasis which makes their impact new. *Point for point, there is nothing in the teaching of Jesus which cannot be found in the Old Testament or in the rabbinical teaching.* Pharisaism, though it had its faults which called forth Jesus&#8217; rebuke, had also in it much that was great and good. Witness, for example, this passage from The Testaments of the Twelve Patriarchs, written toward the end of the second century B.C.:
> 
> Love ye one another from the heart; and if a man sin against thee, speak peaceably to him, and in thy soul hold not guile; and if he repent and confess, forgive him. But if he deny it, do not get into a passion with him, lest catching the poison from thee he take to swearing and so thou sin doubly. . . [But] if he be shameless and persist in his wrong-doing, even so forgive him from the heart, and leave to God the avenging....."
> 
> Christian Ethics


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16-18
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone were Zionists, as Zionism is a Political Ideology founded in the 1800s.
> 
> Now, Zionists have a choice, accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God, or stand condemned.
> 
> Those are Jesus words in John 3:16-18



"Now, Zionists have a choice, accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God, or stand condemned. "



You're not normal Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says who Jesus  is, not Zionists.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Watch "MONTY PYTHON'S THE LIFE OF BRIAN ( biggus dickus )" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zyv6YHR_UE]MONTY PYTHON'S THE LIFE OF BRIAN ( biggus dickus - YouTube[/ame]


"Incontinentia Buttocks" 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "MONTY PYTHON'S THE LIFE OF BRIAN ( biggus dickus )" on YouTube
> 
> MONTY PYTHON'S THE LIFE OF BRIAN ( biggus dickus - YouTube
> 
> 
> "Incontinentia Buttocks"
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum whitey ju-ju shit.


Thanks man....that was hilarious!


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 3:16-18
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone were Zionists, as Zionism is a Political Ideology founded in the 1800s.
> 
> Now, Zionists have a choice, accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God, or stand condemned.
> 
> Those are Jesus words in John 3:16-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now, Zionists have a choice, accept Jesus for who He is, the Son of God, or stand condemned. "
> 
> 
> 
> You're not normal Sherri
Click to expand...

Sounds like the script of a Western movie gun fight scene.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usNvLEToX7c]Gunfight at High Noon (In the State of Sureality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Christian Zionist love Israel not Jesus" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Watch "Star Trek as The Love Boat" on YouTube


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWyxZR69CI0]Star Trek as The Love Boat - YouTube[/ame]


15 aliens... and Charo!! 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Why Jews Must Believe In Jesus" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Exposing Zionist Christians" on YouTube


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus loved figs, making him a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"The Brother Nathanael Foundation will be working around the clock to make America a Christian nation once again.*

Beginning with bringing Christian symbols back to the public square and our involvement together, we can make the vision of our Foundation a reality." Brother Nathanael Kapner, President.

Brother Nathanael is a monastic with the Russian Orthodox Church Outside Of Russia (ROCOR) where he is blessed by Bishop Jerome as a "poslushnik"/"novice" monk and to pursue a public ministry.

Brother Nathanael speaks and writes as a former Jew--now an Orthodox Christian--and not in any official capacity with ROCOR. He resides in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado.

After eight years of monastic communal life (1996-2005), Brother Nathanael has been engaged in a public mission through his Street Evangelism and as an Internet publicist in order to bring a Christian consciousness and influence into every sphere of American life.

http://brothernathanaelfoundation.org/about




Some Jews have it figured out.

They know who Jesus really is.


----------



## Kondor3

Would it be of any use to bring a dump-truck -load of elephant shit into the thread at this stage?

To offset some of the other brands of shit (_Jew-baiting, faux Christian evangelizing, etc._) that have been stinking-up the thread?

That, or a big glass of prune-juice...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

watch "Kermit the Frog: The Lost Episode 2" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHVXPFH4k7M]Kermit the Frog: The Lost Episode 2 - YouTube[/ame]


"today we're going to be talking about a really neat thing. We're gonna be talking about cocks" 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says who Jesus  is, not Zionists.



Nor anti-Zionists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Zionist Jew converts to Catholicism and exposes Jewish Conspiracy" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says who He is.

Jesus is Messiah Son of God.

Does Androw accept Him for who He is and who He clearly says He is?




Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says who Jesus  is, not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor anti-Zionists.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And I am a Christian, not an Anti Zionist.

My belief in Jesus defines me.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says who He is.
> 
> Jesus is Messiah Son of God.
> 
> Does Androw accept Him for who He is and who He clearly says He is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says who Jesus  is, not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor anti-Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Absolutely, and I also accept that He's is the same G-d who wrote all those verses in the OT, which clearly state where the land of Israel is, and that the Jews will return there, and they will rebuild the temple.

I also accept He's the same one who talked to John, who wrote Revelations, and says that the temple will be rebuilt.

The real question is, do *YOU* accept who he said he was, and accept all the words He wrote?

FYI, you can't accept Jesus, and deny the Father who wrote about the land of Israel, and the regathering of the Jews.   It's the same.


----------



## Kondor3

You can't argue Christian philosophy with a Muslim pretending to be a Christian...

They have their own home-grown, centuries-rehearsed pat-answers...

They aren't worth a damn, but they'll hold to them... un-wavering.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And I am a Christian, not an Anti Zionist.
> 
> My belief in Jesus defines me.



.....   really....

That statement in and of itself, is meaningless.

Satan himself, believes in Jesus, and that defines him.   The Anti-Christ will be the opposite of the Christ.  It's the belief in the Christ that defines the anti-Christ.

Merely believing in Christ, doesn't mean anything.   Even the demons know that Jesus was the Son of G-d.  Matthew 8:28-34

The question is, do you support what Jesus, and G-d the Father, supports?   Are you supporting the will of G-d?

Well... the will of G-d, was clearly laid out in multiple areas, and includes the Jewish people, being on the plot of land outlined in Numbers.    The will of G-d is that the people will be regathered from around the world.   The will of G-d is that the temple be rebuilt.

If you want me to re-list all the passages, that's fine, I'll do it all over again.

Now, you are either defined by Jesus, as being in favor of what G-d's word says, or you are defined by opposing Jesus, being against what G-d's word says.

Based on what you have written thus far, my suggestion would be to follow the word's of John the Baptist:   Repent, and make way for the Lord (paraphrase).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus speaks of two peoples, believers in Him and those who disbelieve.

Jesus says those who believeth in Him shall not perish and have everlasting life.

The rest stand condemned.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words are not meaningless.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus was a mooch, he never worked a day in his life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not true.

He was always doing the work of His Father.




Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus was a mooch, he never worked a day in his life.


----------



## Kondor3

Time to serve-up a repeat of some comical relief seen earlier...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Evidence - Jesus Does His Father's Work - 2012-07-15 - Kasey Robinson - Westside Family Church" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Kondor3 said:


> Time to serve-up a repeat of some comical relief seen earlier...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFl9TOKzL7I



Link is bad.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to serve-up a repeat of some comical relief seen earlier...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFl9TOKzL7I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link is bad.
Click to expand...


It was a secure socket-layer link ( https )...

Changed to normal link ( http )...

Time for a little comic relief...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFl9TOKzL7I]dancing jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The link does not work.

ARE You posting from an illegal settlement in Occupied Palestine?


----------



## MJB12741

Funny, funny, funny!  So tell us Sherri, what does Jesus say about terrorist supporters like you who hate his people?






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says who He is.
> 
> Jesus is Messiah Son of God.
> 
> Does Androw accept Him for who He is and who He clearly says He is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says who Jesus  is, not Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor anti-Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post. 

Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus



I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And I am a Christian, not an Anti Zionist.
> 
> My belief in Jesus defines me.



So why do you hate Jews? Don't Christians need Israel because without it, there can be no Armageddon in the Middle East and Jesus can't come back?


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers. 

Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

MJB12741 said:


> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Isn't it funny that whenever someone asks Sherri to back up her claim, she runs away??
Jesus does NOT like liars


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
Click to expand...


Learn English, Zionist boy.

THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol

You wish.

AND Jesus hates lying by  liars like you who slander His name..



toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that whenever someone asks Sherri to back up her claim, she runs away??
> Jesus does NOT like liars
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist boy.
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.
Click to expand...


You said: "Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post."

Geez, you don't even understand your own posts. How pathetic !


----------



## toastman

So I ask again, where did MJB slander Jesus in his post that you were referring to ?


----------



## MJB12741

Still waiting.  Let's try again.  Ladies & gentle, I present to you Sherri, to expose me for my lying slander of Jesus.






MJB12741 said:


> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol
> 
> You wish.
> 
> AND Jesus hates lying by  liars like you who slander His name..
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that whenever someone asks Sherri to back up her claim, she runs away??
> Jesus does NOT like liars
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You slander his name everyday by lying and saying he WASN'T a Zionist 

Where did I slander Jesus


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I do not hate Jews, I respect and admire many Jews like the Rabbis of Rabbis For Human Rights.

The rest  of your post is only what Christian Zionists believe, a Movement of the 1800s,  real Christians not deluded by Satan believe none of that. 



Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am a Christian, not an Anti Zionist.
> 
> My belief in Jesus defines me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you hate Jews? Don't Christians need Israel because without it, there can be no Armageddon in the Middle East and Jesus can't come back?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist boy.
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said: "Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post."
> 
> Geez, you don't even understand your own posts. How pathetic !
Click to expand...


Learn English.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not hate Jews, I respect and admire many Jews like the Rabbis of Rabbis For Human Rights.
> 
> The rest  of your post is only what Christian Zionists believe, a Movement of the 1800s,  real Christians not deluded by Satan believe none of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am a Christian, not an Anti Zionist.
> 
> My belief in Jesus defines me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you hate Jews? Don't Christians need Israel because without it, there can be no Armageddon in the Middle East and Jesus can't come back?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here's what you said about Jewish people praying at the Wall


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You slandered me, learn English, Jesus was slandered and He tells His followers they will be too. 

You and your words in your post  to me prove Jesus words to be true.




MJB12741 said:


> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So what?

Belief in Jesus is liberating, Jesus is the Truth who sets men free.

I Am Not Ashamed Of The Gospel of Christ.

Jesus Saves.

I do not pray for animal sacrifice in a temple or worship the remains of a destroyed temple. 

God lives in me.







toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate Jews, I respect and admire many Jews like the Rabbis of Rabbis For Human Rights.
> 
> The rest  of your post is only what Christian Zionists believe, a Movement of the 1800s,  real Christians not deluded by Satan believe none of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you hate Jews? Don't Christians need Israel because without it, there can be no Armageddon in the Middle East and Jesus can't come back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what you said about Jewish people praying at the Wall
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist boy.
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said: "Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post."
> 
> Geez, you don't even understand your own posts. How pathetic !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English.
Click to expand...


Everyone here can see what you posted. But still, you cannot back up you claim that MJB slandered Jesus

It is YOU that needs to learn English,


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post.
> 
> Jesus people are those who believe in Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist boy.
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.
Click to expand...




 YES IT IS AND IT IS RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF YOUR NOSE.

 Here you go your own words

*Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post. *


----------



## Phoenall

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> learn english, zionist boy.
> 
> That's not what i said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said: "jesus says to expect slander about him and us from people like mjb, like all those slanderous lies in his last post."
> 
> geez, you don't even understand your own posts. How pathetic !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> learn english.
Click to expand...




 just answer the question were are the slanders in mjb's post as you alledge


----------



## Kondor3

Toast, you're dealing with a critter that is not sane, by Western standards...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So what?
> 
> Belief in Jesus is liberating, Jesus is the Truth who sets men free.
> 
> I Am Not Ashamed Of The Gospel of Christ.
> 
> Jesus Saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate Jews, I respect and admire many Jews like the Rabbis of Rabbis For Human Rights.
> 
> The rest  of your post is only what Christian Zionists believe, a Movement of the 1800s,  real Christians not deluded by Satan believe none of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you said about Jewish people praying at the Wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


and I quote you: 

" Reading to a wall with little beanies on their head lol! It's a really funny thing to watch! And then theirs the head banging too ! So liberating my religion is, no talking to walls or beanies or head banging required!"


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So what?
> 
> Belief in Jesus is liberating, Jesus is the Truth who sets men free.
> 
> I Am Not Ashamed Of The Gospel of Christ.
> 
> Jesus Saves.
> 
> I do not pray for animal sacrifice in a temple or worship the remains of a destroyed temple.
> 
> *God lives in me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate Jews, I respect and admire many Jews like the Rabbis of Rabbis For Human Rights.
> 
> The rest  of your post is only what Christian Zionists believe, a Movement of the 1800s,  real Christians not deluded by Satan believe none of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you said about Jewish people praying at the Wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Satan lives in you


----------



## MJB12741

Golly gee, I wonder why Sherri won't tell us where I "slander Jesus"?  Is it actually possible that girl is nuts?  Thank goodness Jesus loves even the mentally ill.





MJB12741 said:


> Still waiting.  Let's try again.  Ladies & gentle, I present to you Sherri, to expose me for my lying slander of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Belief in Jesus is liberating, Jesus is the Truth who sets men free.
> 
> I Am Not Ashamed Of The Gospel of Christ.
> 
> Jesus Saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you said about Jewish people praying at the Wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and I quote you:
> 
> " Reading to a wall with little beanies on their head lol! It's a really funny thing to watch! And then theirs the head banging too ! So liberating my religion is, no talking to walls or beanies or head banging required!"
Click to expand...


Criticizing how another person prays is simply crap.


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> Toast, you're dealing with a critter that is not sane, by Western standards...



People like her shouldn't be allowed to have access to the internet


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus speaks of two peoples, believers in Him and those who disbelieve.
> 
> Jesus says those who believeth in Him shall not perish and have everlasting life.
> 
> The rest stand condemned.



But it's not just believe either.

Matthew 7:15 says

*Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheeps clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves. By their fruit you will recognize them. Do people pick grapes from thorn bushes, or figs from thistles? Likewise, every good tree bears good fruit, but a bad tree bears bad fruit. A good tree cannot bear bad fruit, and a bad tree cannot bear good fruit. Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. Thus, by their fruit you will recognize them.*

Now these are people who come speaking about Jesus, perhaps even quoting the Bible, and yet it's not words alone that make them true believers.

You also have to do and follow his commands, which involves supporting the will of G-d, as it is written.

*Not everyone who says to me, Lord, Lord, will enter the kingdom of heaven, but only the one who does the will of my Father who is in heaven. Many will say to me on that day, Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name and in your name drive out demons and in your name perform many miracles? Then I will tell them plainly, I never knew you. Away from me, you evildoers!*

Perhaps someone will come and say to Jesus "Lord, didn't I go on the forums, and quote John 3:16 in my posts?"

Even Satan himself, quoted the Bible to Jesus.  Quoting the Bible, and saying "Jesus" does not make you part of the family.

Luke 6:46
*Why do you call me, Lord, Lord, and do not do what I say? As for everyone who comes to me and hears my words and puts them into practice, I will show you what they are like. They are like a man building a house, who dug down deep and laid the foundation on rock. When a flood came, the torrent struck that house but could not shake it, because it was well built. But the one who hears my words and does not put them into practice is like a man who built a house on the ground without a foundation. The moment the torrent struck that house, it collapsed and its destruction was complete.*

Again, what did Jesus say?   The entire Bible is Him.   He and the Father are one.    In the Beginning was the Word, and Word was with G-d, and the Word was G-d.

Does that mean only some of the Word?  Or all the Word?  Does the Word, include Numbers 34 and Ezekiel 47?

Yes or No?



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus words are not meaningless.



True, but your words, are not Jesus words.   You are not Jesus Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

He slandered me, another Zionist who does not know English. 

Toast boy is the only one saying MJB slandered Jesus in that particular post.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to show me where MJB slanders Jesus in his post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist boy.
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES IT IS AND IT IS RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF YOUR NOSE.
> 
> Here you go your own words
> 
> *Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post. *
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Seriously Sherry.  How is life on the funny farm?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He slandered me, another Zionist who does not know English.
> 
> Toast boy is the only one saying MJB slandered Jesus in that particular post.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn English, Zionist boy.
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES IT IS AND IT IS RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF YOUR NOSE.
> 
> Here you go your own words
> 
> *Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post. *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Toast slandered no one.

He spoke the truth.

And backed it up with incontestable evidence.

All automatic gainsay and baseless protestations to the contrary notwishstanding.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In every post of yours,  we see displayed proof there is no truth in a Zionist.

A Zionist who still slanders Jesus, falsely  alleging Jesus is a Zionist. 





Kondor3 said:


> Toast slandered no one.
> 
> He spoke the truth.
> 
> And backed it up with incontestable evidence.
> 
> All automatic gainsay and baseless protestations to the contrary notwishstanding.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Funny, funny, funny! So tell us Sherri , what does Jesus say about terrorist supporters like you who hate his people?



You slandered me in your post.

I am not a terrorist supporter.

And I do not hate Jesus people, who are those who believe in Him. 




MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  Seriously Sherry.  How is life on the funny farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He slandered me, another Zionist who does not know English.
> 
> Toast boy is the only one saying MJB slandered Jesus in that particular post.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES IT IS AND IT IS RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF YOUR NOSE.
> 
> Here you go your own words
> 
> *Jesus says to expect slander about Him and us from people like MJB, like all those slanderous lies in his last post. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Funny, funny, funny! So tell us Sherri , what does Jesus say about terrorist supporters like you who hate his people?
> 
> 
> 
> You slandered me in your post.
> 
> I am not a terrorist supporter.
> 
> And I do not hate Jesus people, who are those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Seriously Sherry.  How is life on the funny farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He slandered me, another Zionist who does not know English.
> 
> Toast boy is the only one saying MJB slandered Jesus in that particular post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again, you claimed that MJB slandered Jesus in his last post. I asked you to show me where in that post he slandered Jesus. 
You claim you didn't say that. Like Kondor said, I gave you indisputable evidence that YOU DID SAY THAT.
And as usual, you respond with "Zionist this" and "Zionist that"   lol!

It's so funny seeing you so desperate


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In every post of yours,  we see displayed proof there is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> A Zionist who still slanders Jesus, falsely  alleging Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toast slandered no one.
> 
> He spoke the truth.
> 
> And backed it up with incontestable evidence.
> 
> All automatic gainsay and baseless protestations to the contrary notwishstanding.
Click to expand...


Exhibit A


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Noah invests. Which is how he was able to afford that cool boat. 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus Saves.







Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

​


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not a terrorist supporter.



Tell that joke again. Cause it is just that phunnie.





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Why Jews Must Believe In Jesus" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4BcUhEYP8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



If they already believe in god, they don't need to believe in jesus.
If Jesus died to save all mankind, that would mean mankind everywhere in the world, even those who have never heard or don't believe in the divinity the church bestowed on jesus 400 yrs after his death.

The lessons jesus taught were already in the torah.  Praying to a suffering figure on a cross is idolatry.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Why Jews Must Believe In Jesus" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4BcUhEYP8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they already believe in god, they don't need to believe in jesus.
> If Jesus died to save all mankind, that would mean mankind everywhere in the world, even those who have never heard or don't believe in the divinity the church bestowed on jesus 400 yrs after his death.
> 
> The lessons jesus taught were already in the torah.  Praying to a suffering figure on a cross is idolatry.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Jesus was just one of many prophets around at the time.  The region was crying out for a messiah.  Bowing in front of a statue of Jesus and a cross doesn't sit well with me.  It is idolatry pure and simple.  There is only one G-d.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In every post of yours,  we see displayed proof there is no truth in a Zionist. A Zionist who still slanders Jesus, falsely  alleging Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toast slandered no one. He spoke the truth. And backed it up with incontestable evidence. All automatic gainsay and baseless protestations to the contrary notwishstanding.
Click to expand...

Please report back to the Nurse's Station in your ward...

Nurse Rached has your mid-day num-nums _allllll_ ready for you...


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In every post of yours,  we see displayed proof there is no truth in a Zionist. A Zionist who still slanders Jesus, falsely  alleging Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toast slandered no one. He spoke the truth. And backed it up with incontestable evidence. All automatic gainsay and baseless protestations to the contrary notwishstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exhibit A
Click to expand...

Exhibit A in what?

Her sanity hearing?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Again, you lie.

I did not say he slandered  Jesus in my post.

I like catching you in your lies.





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, funny, funny! So tell us Sherri , what does Jesus say about terrorist supporters like you who hate his people?
> 
> 
> 
> You slandered me in your post.
> 
> I am not a terrorist supporter.
> 
> And I do not hate Jesus people, who are those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Seriously Sherry.  How is life on the funny farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you claimed that MJB slandered Jesus in his last post. I asked you to show me where in that post he slandered Jesus.
> You claim you didn't say that. Like Kondor said, I gave you indisputable evidence that YOU DID SAY THAT.
> And as usual, you respond with "Zionist this" and "Zionist that"   lol!
> 
> It's so funny seeing you so desperate
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3




Jesus says otherwise in John 3, Salvation requires belief in Jesus.




aris2chat said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Watch "Why Jews Must Believe In Jesus" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4BcUhEYP8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to expand...


If they already believe in god, they don't need to believe in jesus.
If Jesus died to save all mankind, that would mean mankind everywhere in the world, even those who have never heard or don't believe in the divinity the church bestowed on jesus 400 yrs after his death.

The lessons jesus taught were already in the torah.  Praying to a suffering figure on a cross is idolatry.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

3-shift Sherri.  Hard to keep track isn't it?  You need handover sessions at the end of each shift.  Look, why don't you fight it out with the other two of you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You need to worry about that continuing disbelief in Jesus problem you have.

Take care of it while you still can. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> 3-shift Sherri.  Hard to keep track isn't it?  You need handover sessions at the end of each shift.  Look, why don't you fight it out with the other two of you.


----------



## toastman

Sweet_Caroline said:


> 3-shift Sherri.  Hard to keep track isn't it?  You need handover sessions at the end of each shift.  Look, why don't you fight it out with the other two of you.



Hahahahaha


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "John Hagee Christian Zionist" on YouTube


THE false prophet Hagee, here he declares the US will.attack Iran in a certain time frame.

The time has passed.

HAGEE exposed for the false prophet he is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

So your Pali terrorist scum friends will never achieve Salvation??

Good.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says otherwise in John 3, Salvation requires belief in Jesus.


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3-shift Sherri.  Hard to keep track isn't it?  You need handover sessions at the end of each shift.  Look, why don't you fight it out with the other two of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha
Click to expand...

Probably more like three personalities in the same carcass... compounded by sleep deprivation...


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> So your Pali terrorist scum friends will never achieve Salvation?? Good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says otherwise in John 3, Salvation requires belief in Jesus.
Click to expand...

Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of pond-scum (or sand fleas)...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol


You say Roudy slandered Jesus? Show us where.


----------



## toastman

Hoss, she has yet to show us where MJB slandered Jesus

It's just lie after lie after lie with Sherri. 
I'm not an expert on Jesus, but I'm certain he doesn't approve of constant lying, specially about him


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jesus slanderer Roudy now slanders Christians by claiming most Christians are Zionist and so is The Bible.
> 
> AS usual, nothing to back up this slander either.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> You say Roudy slandered Jesus? Show us where.
Click to expand...


In Claiming Jesus is a Zionist.

That is what this thread has always been about.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> Hoss, she has yet to show us where MJB slandered Jesus
> 
> It's just lie after lie after lie with Sherri.
> I'm not an expert on Jesus, but I'm certain he doesn't approve of constant lying, specially about him



STOP distorting my words.

AND this whole thread is about you Zionists slander of Jesus, falsely stating He is a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Even Jesus Is A Zionist

No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.

Jesus was a Zionist

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.html






toastman said:


> Hoss, she has yet to show us where MJB slandered Jesus
> 
> It's just lie after lie after lie with Sherri.
> I'm not an expert on Jesus, but I'm certain he doesn't approve of constant lying, specially about him


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Even Jesus Is A Zionist
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.html



Yes.

Again.... You have yet to show us where MJB slandered Jesus.


----------



## aris2chat

androw said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> even jesus is a zionist
> 
> no wonder why all true practising christians are zionists & friends & supporters of israel.
> 
> Jesus was a zionist
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Again.... You have yet to show us where mjb slandered jesus.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not true.
> 
> He was always doing the work of His Father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a mooch, he never worked a day in his life.
Click to expand...


He did such a great job that his father let him be nailed to a cross naked, so everyone could see him have a crap. So were the 3 nails his payment? Or did he ever make any actual money?


----------



## Phoenall

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> again, you lie.
> 
> I did not say he slandered  jesus in my post.
> 
> I like catching you in your lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny, funny, funny! So tell us sherri , what does jesus say about terrorist supporters like you who hate his people?
> 
> 
> 
> you slandered me in your post.
> 
> I am not a terrorist supporter.
> 
> And i do not hate jesus people, who are those who believe in him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, you claimed that mjb slandered jesus in his last post. I asked you to show me where in that post he slandered jesus.
> You claim you didn't say that. Like kondor said, i gave you indisputable evidence that you did say that.
> And as usual, you respond with "zionist this" and "zionist that"   lol!
> 
> It's so funny seeing you so desperate
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 yes you did you lying pos muslim


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist


Lie: Jesus is  a Zionist

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.htmlFor 

Truth Jesus is Sin Of God

God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

Truth Jesus is Son of God









Phoenall said:





sherrimunnerlyn said:



			again, you lie.

I did not say he slandered  jesus in my post.

I like catching you in your lies.





toastman said:



			again, you claimed that mjb slandered jesus in his last post. I asked you to show me where in that post he slandered jesus. 
You claim you didn't say that. Like kondor said, i gave you indisputable evidence that you did say that.
And as usual, you respond with "zionist this" and "zionist that"   lol!

It's so funny seeing you so desperate 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...





 yes you did you lying pos muslim
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.








Androw said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Even Jesus Is A Zionist

No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.

Jesus was a Zionist

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.html

Click to expand...


Yes.

Again.... You have yet to show us where MJB slandered Jesus.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lie: Jesus is  a Zionist
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.htmlFor
> 
> Truth Jesus is Sin Of God
> 
> God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> Truth Jesus is Son of God
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you lie.
> 
> I did not say he slandered  jesus in my post.
> 
> I like catching you in your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did you lying pos muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


_

be it a god particle or a god of creation...we are all the children of god. we all have that same special something inside, but we are not objects to be worshiped, just respected for our individuality and uniqueness_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

Accept Jesus as Son of God or stand condemned





Phoenall said:





sherrimunnerlyn said:



			again, you lie.

I did not say he slandered  jesus in my post.

I like catching you in your lies.





toastman said:



			again, you claimed that mjb slandered jesus in his last post. I asked you to show me where in that post he slandered jesus. 
You claim you didn't say that. Like kondor said, i gave you indisputable evidence that you did say that.
And as usual, you respond with "zionist this" and "zionist that"   lol!

It's so funny seeing you so desperate 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...





 yes you did you lying pos muslim
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Now, you cannot say to God one day no one ever shared the Gospel of Jesus Christ with you.

You choose: Do you believe in Jesus or do you stand condemned for your continuing disbelief?

Do you choose Heaven?

Or do you choose hell?


For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;






aris2chat said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Lie: Jesus is  a Zionist

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.htmlFor 

Truth Jesus is Sin Of God

God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

Truth Jesus is Son of God









Phoenall said:



			yes you did you lying pos muslim
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



be it a god particle or a god of creation...we are all the children of god. we all have that same special something inside, but we are not objects to be worshiped, just respected for our individuality and uniqueness

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Roudy

Yada yada yada...blah blah blah...blu blu blu....yap ya yap....drivel drivel drivel...hate hate hate....

Does this Jihad Sherri freak ever stop?  LOL


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, you cannot say to God one day no one ever shared the Gospel of Jesus Christ with you.
> 
> You choose: Do you believe in Jesus or do you stand condemned for your continuing disbelief?
> 
> Do you choose Heaven?
> 
> Or do you choose hell?
> 
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie: Jesus is  a Zionist
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/331538-even-jesus-is-a-zionist.htmlFor
> 
> Truth Jesus is Sin Of God
> 
> God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.
> 
> Truth Jesus is Son of God
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> be it a god particle or a god of creation...we are all the children of god. we all have that same special something inside, but we are not objects to be worshiped, just respected for our individuality and uniqueness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


_

You don't have the power to condemn me and I don't believe there is a god that would.

You worry about your hate of other and how that will blacken your soul.  Simply saying you believe in Jesus before you die is not going to help if you live your life is a way that shames the teaching of the torah and Jesus.
I have no problem respecting the rabbi, I just don't believe he is god.
I have no problem respecting the spirit, the love, of his teachings, but I also have a brain and can reason things for myself.  I don't need someone else's words "by the letter" especially where there is no validity to it being god's words or even direct quotes from Jesus.  They were written so long after and been passed through so many hands and translations and vary so much from other text that they are spiritually uplifting stories but as for factual..., I seriously doubt._


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist_...


Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist_...
> 
> 
> 
> Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?
Click to expand...

Yeah!  In fact it resembles Hamas, which according to Sherri, resembles Jesus!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Kondor3

Considering how badly The Critter has degenerated in recent weeks, I'm amazed that The Owners are still allowing it to post.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist_...
> 
> 
> 
> Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah!  In fact it resembles Hamas, which according to Sherri, resembles Jesus!  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Yeah... that _Hamas resembles Jesus_ remark was one for the record-books... idiocy on a cosmic scale... I seriously doubt that it is sane.


----------



## MJB12741

God bless the Zionist Rabbi Jesus & all of his Christian Zionist followers.


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist_...
> 
> 
> 
> Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?
Click to expand...


What do you expect from someone who said Hamas is like Jesus ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,_*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;

 Can you not read English?

It's all there in John 3.

It's your choice, choose wisely.




aris2chat said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			Now, you cannot say to God one day no one ever shared the Gospel of Jesus Christ with you.

You choose: Do you believe in Jesus or do you stand condemned for your continuing disbelief?

Do you choose Heaven?

Or do you choose hell?


For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;






aris2chat said:



			be it a god particle or a god of creation...we are all the children of god. we all have that same special something inside, but we are not objects to be worshiped, just respected for our individuality and uniqueness
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



You don't have the power to condemn me and I don't believe there is a god that would.

You worry about your hate of other and how that will blacken your soul.  Simply saying you believe in Jesus before you die is not going to help if you live your life is a way that shames the teaching of the torah and Jesus.
I have no problem respecting the rabbi, I just don't believe he is god.
I have no problem respecting the spirit, the love, of his teachings, but I also have a brain and can reason things for myself.  I don't need someone else's words "by the letter" especially where there is no validity to it being god's words or even direct quotes from Jesus.  They were written so long after and been passed through so many hands and translations and vary so much from other text that they are spiritually uplifting stories but as for factual..., I seriously doubt.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you build the tombs of the prophets and decorate the monuments of the righteous,saying, If we had lived in the days of our fathers, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets.*Thus you witness against yourselves that you are*sons of those who murdered the prophets.*Fill up, then, the measure of your fathers.*You serpents,you brood of vipers, how are you to escape being sentenced to*hell?Therefore*I send you*prophets and wise men and*scribes,*some of whom you will kill and crucify, and*some you will*flog in your synagogues and*persecute from town to town,*so that on you may come all*the righteous blood shed on earth, from the blood of righteous*Abel to the blood of*Zechariah the son of Barachiah,[f]*whom you murdered between*the sanctuary and*the altar.*Truly, I say to you,all these things will come upon this generation.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway






Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist_...
> 
> 
> 
> Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.


Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway




Kondor3 said:


> Considering how badly The Critter has degenerated in recent weeks, I'm amazed that The Owners are still allowing it to post.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway



Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  In fact it resembles Hamas, which according to Sherri, resembles Jesus!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... that _Hamas resembles Jesus_ remark was one for the record-books... idiocy on a cosmic scale... I seriously doubt that it is sane.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you build the tombs of the prophets and decorate the monuments of the righteous,saying, &#8216;If we had lived in the days of our fathers, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets.&#8217;*Thus you witness against yourselves that you are*sons of those who murdered the prophets.*Fill up, then, the measure of your fathers.*You serpents,you brood of vipers, how are you to escape being sentenced to*hell?Therefore*I send you*prophets and wise men and*scribes,*some of whom you will kill and crucify, and*some you will*flog in your synagogues and*persecute from town to town,*so that on you may come all*the righteous blood shed on earth, from the blood of righteous*Abel to the blood of*Zechariah the son of Barachiah,[f]*whom you murdered between*the sanctuary and*the altar.*Truly, I say to you,all these things will come upon this generation.
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Title thread is a lie, you pos Zionist, as much a lie as you calling me a Muslim, you lying  pos scum of the earth Zionist_...
> 
> 
> 
> Very loving and forgiving Christian -like language, right kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how badly The Critter has degenerated in recent weeks, I'm amazed that The Owners are still allowing it to post.
Click to expand...




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  In fact it resembles Hamas, which according to Sherri, resembles Jesus!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... that _Hamas resembles Jesus_ remark was one for the record-books... idiocy on a cosmic scale... I seriously doubt that it is sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jihadi Sherri made 3 copy / pastes in 2 minutes time?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVjOH7WeEKk]Impressive, Most Impressive - YouTube[/ame]



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how badly The Critter has degenerated in recent weeks, I'm amazed that The Owners are still allowing it to post.
Click to expand...


and she is oblivious that the quote is talking directly to her.






buy yourself a clue


----------



## Sally

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jihadi Sherri made 3 copy / pastes in 2 minutes time?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVjOH7WeEKk]Impressive, Most Impressive - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.[/QUOT
> 
> You think that Iran gang is playing musical chairs around the computer?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sally said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihadi Sherri made 3 copy / pastes in 2 minutes time?
> 
> Impressive, Most Impressive - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Iran gang is playing musical chairs around the computer?
Click to expand...


It is possible to be logged in here on multiple platforms at the same time. 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## MJB12741

Oh well.  Yet another day & still waiting for Sherri to show us where I "slandered Jesus" in a post.





MJB12741 said:


> Golly gee, I wonder why Sherri won't tell us where I "slander Jesus"?  Is it actually possible that girl is nuts?  Thank goodness Jesus loves even the mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.  Let's try again.  Ladies & gentle, I present to you Sherri, to expose me for my lying slander of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.  This should be a blast as I love Jesus & all of his Zionist followers.
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen, I present to you Sherri to show us where I "slander Jesus" with lies in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Word of God (The Bible) is who tells me who Jesus is and that He alone saves.

How sad for you, looking for God in words on a penny. 

I will ask for Prayers for you in my Bible Study class tomorrow.  





aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how badly The Critter has degenerated in recent weeks, I'm amazed that The Owners are still allowing it to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and she is oblivious that the quote is talking directly to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy yourself a clue
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

"Bible Study class"??

Is that what Ma'an is changing it's name to?? 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Word of God (The Bible) is who tells me who Jesus is and that He alone saves.
> 
> How sad for you, looking for God in words on a penny.
> 
> I will ask for Prayers for you in my Bible Study class tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she is oblivious that the quote is talking directly to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy yourself a clue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Eh Sherri dear, why are you hiding on me, you little rascal you?




MJB12741 said:


> Oh well.  Yet another day & still waiting for Sherri to show us where I "slandered Jesus" in a post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golly gee, I wonder why Sherri won't tell us where I "slander Jesus"?  Is it actually possible that girl is nuts?  Thank goodness Jesus loves even the mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.  Let's try again.  Ladies & gentle, I present to you Sherri, to expose me for my lying slander of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Word of God (The Bible) is who tells me who Jesus is and that He alone saves.
> 
> How sad for you, looking for God in words on a penny.
> 
> I will ask for Prayers for you in my Bible Study class tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.
> 
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she is oblivious that the quote is talking directly to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy yourself a clue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


it does not say in jesus we trust

Maybe this is more useful

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTsSCjwMvXt6QpPqp4Vm83PI9Cdckeprb35SL2ZI8KzY2GxqSMl

to put towards that clue


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Sermon (No. 1325)  Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by C.*H. SPURGEON,
At the*Metropolitan Tabernacle,*Newington

Christ the End of the Law.

This paragraph addresses what believing in Jesus means.

"Now, secondly, OURSELVES IN CONNECTION WITH CHRIST&#8212;for "Christ is the end of the law*to everyone that believeth." Now see the point "to everyone that believeth," there the stress lies. Come, man, woman, dost thou believe? No weightier question can be asked under heaven. "Dost thou believe on the Son of God?" And what is it to believe? It is not merely to accept a set of doctrines and to say that such and such a creed is yours, and there and then to put it on the shelf and forget it. To believe is, to trust, to confide, to depend upon, to rely upon, to rest in. Dost thou believe that Jesus Christ rose from the dead? Dost thou believe that he stood in the sinner's stead and suffered the just for the unjust? Dost thou believe that he is able to save to the uttermost them that come unto God by him? And dost thou therefore lay the whole weight and stress of thy soul's salvation upon him, yea, upon him alone? Ah then, Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to thee, and thou art righteous. In the righteousness of God thou art clothed if thou believest. It is of no use to bring forward anything else if you are not believing, for nothing will avail. If faith be absent the essential thing is wanting: sacraments, prayers, Bible reading, hearings of the gospel, you may heap them together, high as the stars, into a mountain, huge as high Olympus, but they are all mere chaff if faith be not there. It is thy believing or not believing which must settle the matter. Dost thou look away from thyself to Jesus for righteousness? If thou dost he is the end of the law to thee."

Christ the End of the Law


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They do not have preachers of the Gospel today that they had then, back in the 1800s.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Sermon (No. 1325)  .....................


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is not a Jewish Zionist, more slander about Jesus.
> 
> The Word tells us who Jesus is, I refer you to John 1 .
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let us get this straight.  You worship a Jewish Zionist.  And condemn his Zionist Christian followers.  Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8510255]And right you are, we need to put our trust in Jesus.
> 
> We all fall miserably short.
> 
> I just found all these books by Dr. John R. Rice and some of what He wrote is so right and no doubt but that God led me to these books.
> 
> But this man lived in another time and his support for Southern practices like Segregation were not right, and other matters I question about his position on morality issues. He was a product of his times, and some of his ideas reflected his times and not God.
> 
> Our trust should be only in Jesus.
> 
> What this man was is a man deeply concerned about Jesus and what Jesus says and His writings stay with us to show us who and what matters most, Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with Sherri... so  stuff it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Sherriahs reply to [MENTION=35577]MJB12741[/MENTION] about Jesus the Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Word of God (The Bible) is who tells me who Jesus is and that He alone saves.
> 
> How sad for you, looking for God in words on a penny.
> 
> I will ask for Prayers for you in my Bible Study class tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> and she is oblivious that the quote is talking directly to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy yourself a clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does not say in jesus we trust
> 
> Maybe this is more useful
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTsSCjwMvXt6QpPqp4Vm83PI9Cdckeprb35SL2ZI8KzY2GxqSMl
> 
> to put towards that clue
Click to expand...

Sherri trusts in Hamas, to her its the same as trusting in Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.



And does the Iranian taking his turn as Mrs. Sherri right now and who is speaking about Mrs. Sherri believe in Christianity or Islam?  My goodness, with such a round robin roster of posters under one screen name, it is difficult to figure out who is who.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.



I knew a guy named Jesus, what a fucking rat bastard he was!!! I hope yours isn't the same guy. Or you're FUCKED!!!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.


What are your feelings about the new Messiah Obama?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Then why do you spend so much time hanging around with Mr Lucifer?? 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Then why do you spend so much time hanging around with Mr Lucifer??
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
Click to expand...

*Handsome feller, I think he works out. *


----------



## Roudy

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a guy named Jesus, what a fucking rat bastard he was!!! I hope yours isn't the same guy. Or you're FUCKED!!!
Click to expand...

Skit, if you want to be back on our team you have to submit an application and it needs to be reviewed by the board.  I will lobby for you.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am only one person.

And you remain a lying Zionist. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does the Iranian taking his turn as Mrs. Sherri right now and who is speaking about Mrs. Sherri believe in Christianity or Islam?  My goodness, with such a round robin roster of posters under one screen name, it is difficult to figure out who is who.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am only one person.
> 
> And you remain a lying Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does the Iranian taking his turn as Mrs. Sherri right now and who is speaking about Mrs. Sherri believe in Christianity or Islam?  My goodness, with such a round robin roster of posters under one screen name, it is difficult to figure out who is who.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well that doesn't make you look any better, it only adds to just how fucking crazy you are, and what a pathetic life you lead.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Jesus Messiah - Brookwood Praise Choir" on YouTube


There is only one Messiah and His name is Jesus.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your feelings about the new Messiah Obama?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You're wrong. There are a total of 5 Messiahs...

Jesus
Barack Obama
Justin Beiber
Lindsey Lohan
and
Long Dong Silver.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Jesus Messiah - Brookwood Praise Choir" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1x1SbzCW-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> There is only one Messiah and His name is Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your feelings about the new Messiah Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> You're wrong. There are a total of 5 Messiahs...
> 
> Jesus
> Barack Obama
> Justin Beiber
> Lindsey Lohan
> and
> Long Dong Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus Messiah - Brookwood Praise Choir" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1x1SbzCW-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> There is only one Messiah and His name is Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your feelings about the new Messiah Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You left out John Holmes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 14:6

English Standard Version (ESV)

Jesus said to him,*I am*the way, and*the truth, and*the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.





Rat in the Hat said:


> You're wrong. There are a total of 5 Messiahs...
> 
> Jesus
> Barack Obama
> Justin Beiber
> Lindsey Lohan
> and
> Long Dong Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus Messiah - Brookwood Praise Choir" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1x1SbzCW-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> There is only one Messiah and His name is Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your feelings about the new Messiah Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!

Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.

I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.

Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.



not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
Click to expand...

They are Zionist.  Jesus on the other hand (according to Sherri), was a Palestinian Muslim.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Zionist.  Jesus on the other hand (according to Sherri), was a Palestinian Muslim.
Click to expand...


god is zionist but jesus was not????????????????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More lies from the lying Zionist.

lol





Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Zionist.  Jesus on the other hand (according to Sherri), was a Palestinian Muslim.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You can have hell all for yourselves, I am not at all interested in sharing it with the Zionists here.

I am fine sticking with my belief in Jesus and I am perfectly fine with eternity with Him. 




MHunterB said:


> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What can I say about a person deaf and blind to these words, words repeated over and over and over to this person?

I tried, Jesus, I tried.

But, he chooses hell over you.

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:17-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God."



aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
> 
> 
> 
> They are Zionist.  Jesus on the other hand (according to Sherri), was a Palestinian Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> god is zionist but jesus was not????????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Why did the chicken cross the road??






















































































Because 


































































Jesus is a Zionist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here. 

And I ask them to Pray for you. 

I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.

Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.



MHunterB said:


> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is God. So, saying I believe in Jesus is also saying I believe in God and the Trinity is the three persons all in God, the Father , the Son, and the Holy Spirit. So, believing in Jesus is believing in Him and God and the Father, and the Son and the Holy Spirit. 

The Holy Spirit lives in believers in Jesus Christ upon Salvation and shows us God, He is not One one generally speaks about believing in, as He lives in believers, but as I stated belief in Jesus is belief in God and the Trinity, the three persons of the Godhead.

Mary is the mother of Jesus, not one to trust and believe in. 

Why is it not enough to simply profess belief in God?

Because we can only today know God through Jesus, through a rebirth, a new heart and the Holy Spirit living in us, only through a personal relationship with Jesus Christ.

You want a story from the Old Testament that comes very close to speaking about the new covenant , read the story of Saul being anointed King, in 1 Samuel 10 and 11. God gave him a new heart and the Holy Spirit dwelled in him. But in the OT, the HS only dwelt in certain individuals for limited periods of time, the new covenant is different.  




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your feelings about the new Messiah Obama?
Click to expand...


God promised this time, Jesus would be a white guy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You think Jesus is the only way to get to Heaven?

You're wrong.

There are other ways.

For instance...

Watch "Monty Python - Whizzo Butter" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-DmwiAKDd8]Monty Python - Whizzo Butter - YouTube[/ame]


"Buy Whizzo Butter, and go to Heaven."



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 14:6
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Jesus said to him,*&#8220;I am*the way, and*the truth, and*the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?
Click to expand...


Suuuuuuure you tell 'em, sherrithing:  I bet you don't have the guts to actually *show* anyone the vile screeching you've posted on here.....  Did you tell them you keep publically accusing other posters of being possessed by Satan?   Have you told them how the Fogels 'deserved' to be murdered in their beds?

I so do not believe you've been honest with ANYONE about your behavior on here - least of all yourself.   It's beyond you to acknowledge that Zionists are human beings created in the image of GOD, exactly the same as you.  No better - and no worse.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What can I say about a person deaf and blind to these words, words repeated over and over and over to this person?
> 
> I tried, Jesus, I tried.
> 
> But, he chooses hell over you.
> 
> John 3:16-18
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri trusts in no one but JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't believe in hell, so your rants have no power on me.  

I believe if you live a good life you will either transcend to heaven or perhaps reborn, or just dead.  Only trial or purgatory in life here on earth.  After life either nothing or a pleasant peace.  If there is some force, we prove our self by our action here and now, no matter the religion or belief.

You sound like voodoo priest trying to put a curse on me.  It only has power if you believe it does.  Other wise it's so much hot air.

Save your breath

Tell it to your family instead.


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say about a person deaf and blind to these words, words repeated over and over and over to this person?
> 
> I tried, Jesus, I tried.
> 
> But, he chooses hell over you.
> 
> John 3:16-18
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe in hell, so your rants have no power on me.
> 
> I believe if you live a good life you will either transcend to heaven or perhaps reborn, or just dead.  Only trial or purgatory in life here on earth.  After life either nothing or a pleasant peace.  If there is some force, we prove our self by our action here and now, no matter the religion or belief.
> 
> You sound like voodoo priest trying to put a curse on me.  It only has power if you believe it does.  Other wise it's so much hot air.
> 
> Save your breath
> 
> Tell it to your family instead.
Click to expand...


Actually, Aris, she should tell all this to her psychiatrist.  He is the one who might be able to help her; and maybe after years of therapy, she will be able to sound like a sane person.  Sad how people don't avail themself when there are medical professionals to help them.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?
Click to expand...


You mean other people get to laugh at your stoopid ass during Koran studies?  

You should ask them to pray for you first, psycho.


----------



## Roudy

Aris: 





> I believe if you live a good life you will either transcend to heaven or perhaps reborn, or just dead. Only trial or purgatory in life here on earth. After life either nothing or a pleasant peace. If there is some force, we prove our self by our action here and now, no matter the religion or belief.



  Very close to my philosophy, Aris.  What good is it if you're a religious person and follow it verbatim, but you're a scumbag lowlife bigoted liar like Sherri?  Surely if there's a Hell, that's where Sherri's is heading, just for what she's said in this thread. . 

From the moment we are born we sin.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We pray for each other too.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean other people get to laugh at your stoopid ass during Koran studies?
> 
> You should ask them to pray for you first, psycho.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Congratulating each other for donating to Hamas and Hezbollah is NOT "praying"

Just sayin' 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We pray for each other too.




Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More lies from the lying Zionist. lol
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> not god?  holy spirit?  jesus mother mary?
> 
> 
> 
> They are Zionist.  Jesus on the other hand (according to Sherri), was a Palestinian Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You seem to 'LOL' a lot, over a lot of decidedly *un*funny things...

Do you really 'LOL' so much?

Are other people nearby when you LOL, hunched over your computer screen?

Do those other people look at you strangely when you LOL like that?

Do those other people quietly slip out of the room and reach for the phone when you LOL like that?

LOL... right?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Laughter is healthy, and so many posts are so lacking in truth and substance,  the best response is simply laughter.


----------



## Sally

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lies from the lying Zionist. lol
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Zionist.  Jesus on the other hand (according to Sherri), was a Palestinian Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to 'LOL' a lot, over a lot of decidedly *un*funny things...
> 
> Do you really 'LOL' so much?
> 
> Are other people nearby when you LOL, hunched over your computer screen?
> 
> Do those other people look at you strangely when you LOL like that?
> 
> Do those other people quietly slip out of the room and reach for the phone when you LOL like that?
> 
> 
> LOL... right?
Click to expand...


When people LOL a lot, you can almost hear their maniacal laughter like some screeching baboon and looking like Medusa.  With the constant LOLing, you wonder if they even have time to take a shower.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?
Click to expand...


You are a fucking liar SherriSatan. No way you go to a bible study or church or anywhere else. You sign on here at 5 every morning and post nonstop until after midnight, 7 days a week. And we see elsewhere that you claim to be a lawyer. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We pray for each other too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other people get to laugh at your stoopid ass during Koran studies?
> 
> You should ask them to pray for you first, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In your case a qualified psychologist would be a better idea.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the l'il sherriflth dared to share its shenanigans here with those fine Christians in the Bible study group - they'd ALL be praying for the sherriKKKins' damaged soul.......  poor l'il thang!
> 
> Bless its cotton socks, that sherrithing must be oh-so-frustrated, having had ZERO success in evangelizing in RL even under its own roof.... One suspects that when the pious l'il pustule starts in, that poor mutant dog tries to cover its ears.   Probably why the sherthing takes its show on the road so often and for so long.
> 
> I've been pondering the 'multiple identity' question, too.  Although the sherrinsanity seems too huge for a single person, I do believe there have been clues given within its ravings.  My thesis is that the l'il pustulent 'evangelist' is actually possessed by Satan - and every so often the poor l'il thing's ragged wimpy soul fights its way to the surface and actually posts about Satan.  Only it's been so corrupted by the possession, it lies and misdirects that info outwards.
> 
> Perhaps if all of  us reading this thread could get together and try, we might be able to strengthen whatever remnants of the poor l'il sherrithing's soul enough so that it might be able to break free, with our collective help?  I think it's worth trying, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking liar SherriSatan. No way you go to a bible study or church or anywhere else. You sign on here at 5 every morning and post nonstop until after midnight, 7 days a week. And we see elsewhere that you claim to be a lawyer. What a fucking joke.
Click to expand...

Ha ha. Those were exactly my thoughts.  Sherri not only talks to those voices in her head, but she also attends "Bible studies" with them as well!  

All one big happy family.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lies from the lying Zionist. lol
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to 'LOL' a lot, over a lot of decidedly *un*funny things...
> 
> Do you really 'LOL' so much?
> 
> Are other people nearby when you LOL, hunched over your computer screen?
> 
> Do those other people look at you strangely when you LOL like that?
> 
> Do those other people quietly slip out of the room and reach for the phone when you LOL like that?
> 
> 
> LOL... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people LOL a lot, you can almost hear their maniacal laughter like some screeching baboon and looking like Medusa.  With the constant LOLing, you wonder if they even have time to take a shower.
Click to expand...

Sherri: 





> "lol"


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri: 





> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here....blah blah blah...yap yap yap....hate hate hate...vomit vomit......


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here....blah blah blah...yap yap yap....hate hate hate...vomit vomit......
Click to expand...

Not unemployed for long. Sh'e sure to be appointed as Assistant Imam when she is assigned to Gitmo. Pays well too.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here.
> 
> And I ask them to Pray for you.
> 
> I see so much need and hurting behind so many hate filled words I read here, and the best word for that is heartbreaking, it is heartbreaking to see this.
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a fucking liar SherriSatan. No way you go to a bible study or church or anywhere else. You sign on here at 5 every morning and post nonstop until after midnight, 7 days a week. And we see elsewhere that you claim to be a lawyer. What a fucking joke*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. Those were exactly my thoughts.  Sherri not only talks to those voices in her head, but she also attends "Bible studies" with them as well!
> 
> All one big happy family.
Click to expand...


I forgot to add that she and the Iranians post 48 consecutive hours on weekends. Drugs must be great in that asylum.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do share with my Bible Study all the lost souls I have been encountering here....blah blah blah...yap yap yap....hate hate hate...vomit vomit......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unemployed for long. Sh'e sure to be appointed as Assistant Imam when she is assigned to Gitmo. Pays well too.
Click to expand...

What are the job duties of an assistant Imam?  Spraying air freshener at the mosque?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Word of God tells us who Jesus is.

Luke*2 ESV

The Shepherds and the Angels

8*And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.*9*And an angel of the Lord*xappeared to them, and*ythe glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with great fear.*10*And the angel said to them, &#8220;Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all*zthe people.11*For*aunto you is born this day in*bthe city of David*ca Savior, who is*dthe Lord.*"


----------



## Bumberclyde

Did Jesus like homosexuals?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Bumberclyde said:


> Did Jesus like homosexuals?




I am not aware that he said a word about them.

His sacrifice on the cross was to save all from sin, who turn to Him and believe in Him.


----------



## R.D.

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.



He leads you to post maniacally on a message board with others who clearly think you are off your rocker at best or a lying scum bag Muslim at worst?   

Some life


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.




R.D. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leads you to post maniacally on a message board with others who clearly think you are off your rocker at best or a lying scum bag Muslim at worst?
> 
> Some life
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

But didn't you say that you cared what Jesus thinks of you???



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh by the way Mamoud, when you say "I could care less", that means you do somewhat care what a Zionist thinks of you.

You really should study the English language, Mamoud.





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.


----------



## R.D.

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leads you to post maniacally on a message board with others who clearly think you are off your rocker at best or a lying scum bag Muslim at worst?
> 
> Some life
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You've  removed all doubt that you're off your rocker


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus clearly says who He is throughout the Gospels, in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John. 

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I proclaim His words about who He is to be true. 

Jesus is the Son of God who was sent to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him.


----------



## Roudy

Crazy Jihad Sherri after 4000 posts: 





> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Crazy Jihad Sherri after 4000 posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view4/3298107/angry-old-lady-o.gif
Click to expand...


And she says she could care less.

So does she care a lot, or just a medium amount?? 


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Mark 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

Mark 3 - Jesus Heals on the Sabbath - Another - Bible Gateway


Then he went*home, and the crowd gathered again,*so that they could not even eat.*And when*his family heard it, they went out to seize him, for they were saying, &#8220;He*is out of his mind.&#8221;


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus like homosexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware that he said a word about them.
> 
> His sacrifice on the cross was to save all from sin, who turn to Him and believe in Him.
Click to expand...




 Did he like patriotic Israelis who believed in the O.T. as much as he did


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Jihad Sherri after 4000 posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view4/3298107/angry-old-lady-o.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she says she could care less.
> 
> So does she care a lot, or just a medium amount??
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...

I don't know, 4000, that's a lot of posts for someone who "cares less".


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri: 





> I am not ashamed...blah blah



Why we never thought that SHAME was one of your personality characteristics.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *Jesus clearly says* who He is throughout the Gospels, in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I proclaim His words about who He is to be true.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God who was sent to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him.



Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?


----------



## Bloodrock44

R.D. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what a Zionist thinks about me or what rats say either. They are not even human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He leads you to post maniacally on a message board with others who clearly think you are off your rocker at best or a lying scum bag Muslim at worst?
> 
> Some life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've  removed all doubt that you're off your rocker
Click to expand...


SatanicSherri thinks it's normal to post 20 hours a day Monday thru Friday and 48 consecutive hours on the weekend. Then she has the gall to think we are gullible enough to believe her when she says she goes to church and bible study. Not to mention she claims she's a lawyer. What a joke.


----------



## Hossfly

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus clearly says* who He is throughout the Gospels, in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I proclaim His words about who He is to be true.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God who was sent to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?
Click to expand...

Sherriah insists that Jesus wrote the New Testament.


----------



## aris2chat

Bumberclyde said:


> Did Jesus like homosexuals?



He laid down with a naked man in the garden where he was arrested.


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri makes it sound like she lived with Jesus with her "Jesus said."





Hossfly said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus clearly says* who He is throughout the Gospels, in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I proclaim His words about who He is to be true.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God who was sent to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherriah insists that Jesus wrote the New Testament.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

It'll be okay for Sherri.  Even the mentally ill Jesus loved.





R.D. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, as I have these discussions with all here I see God Blessing me so much in my life, it is always worth believing in Jesus and following where He leads you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leads you to post maniacally on a message board with others who clearly think you are off your rocker at best or a lying scum bag Muslim at worst?
> 
> Some life
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Sherri makes it sound like she lived with Jesus with her "Jesus said."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sherriah insists that Jesus wrote the New Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm tellin' you, she's having conversations with all these invisible people. Sure signs of mental illness.


----------



## MJB12741

Her claimed love for Jesus sure doesn't bode well for Jesus.





Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri makes it sound like she lived with Jesus with her "Jesus said."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherriah insists that Jesus wrote the New Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tellin' you, she's having conversations with all these invisible people. Sure signs of mental illness.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your slander and disbelief in Jesus is what you truly should be concerned about.

THERE is still time, for you to repent from sin and turn to Jesus and believe in Him. 

Choose wisely.




MJB12741 said:


> Her claimed love for Jesus sure doesn't bode well for Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri makes it sound like she lived with Jesus with her "Jesus said."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tellin' you, she's having conversations with all these invisible people. Sure signs of mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus Farewell words to Israel

Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus like homosexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware that he said a word about them.
> 
> His sacrifice on the cross was to save all from sin, who turn to Him and believe in Him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he like patriotic Israelis who believed in the O.T. as much as he did
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus Farewell words to Israel
> 
> Lament over Jerusalem
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware that he said a word about them.
> 
> His sacrifice on the cross was to save all from sin, who turn to Him and believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he like patriotic Israelis who believed in the O.T. as much as he did
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Jesus' cousin was beheaded just two years before


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Not true, they had all been written by 100 AD, the Gospel of John the last to be written. 

And Jesus words are recorded in them.

Believe or stand condemned, choose wisely now. 



Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus clearly says* who He is throughout the Gospels, in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I proclaim His words about who He is to be true.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God who was sent to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  On this board we have Christians & we have Sherri.  So funny how there is no agreement between the Christians & Sherri.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not true, they had all been written by 100 AD, the Gospel of John the last to be written.
> 
> And Jesus words are recorded in them.
> 
> Believe or stand condemned, choose wisely now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus clearly says* who He is throughout the Gospels, in the books of Matthew and Mark and Luke and John.
> 
> I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and I proclaim His words about who He is to be true.
> 
> Jesus is the Son of God who was sent to save the world from sin, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

gospels written at least 50 years after jesus death.  Most males did not live past 45 yr.


----------



## Shaarona

aris2chat said:


> gospels written at least 50 years after jesus death.  Most males did not live past 45 yr.



I have thought about that too.. I sometimes think the apostles were young men.. barely out of their teens.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Are you calling yourself a Christian now?




MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  On this board we have Christians & we have Sherri.  So funny how there is no agreement between the Christians & Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they had all been written by 100 AD, the Gospel of John the last to be written.
> 
> And Jesus words are recorded in them.
> 
> Believe or stand condemned, choose wisely now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that the gospels were written generations after the fact, and Jesus didn't actually say any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Gospel of Matthew was written prior to the destruction of the temple in 70 AD, some scholars have proposed a date as early as AD 50.

The Gospel of Luke was written, most likely date is AD 60 or 61, as there is no mention of James Martyrdom in AD 62. 

The Gospel of Mark was written between AD 50 and AD 70, before the destruction of the temple. 

The Gospel of John was written between AD 80 to AD 90.

These dates are from The MacArthur Study Bible discussions. 

And  I disagree with the statement people did not live past 45, no basis for such a statement. 

What age did Abraham live to? 

175 is what The Bible says.

Do we believe that to be true?

A problem becomes when you start disbelieving one statement, where do you stop?

Another problem, why believe one statement and disbelieve another? 

Do we have faith in the Word or do we not?

What I do not believe has been discussed in this thread is the biggest reason Christians have faith, we all have our own testimonies of what God has done in our lives. We see God working in our lives, He performs miracles in our lives, I think about that question preachers ask sometimes, Do you know that you know that you know? We know what they speak about, if we really believe in Jesus and know Him, we know what they speak of with that question. 

I say miracles. What do I mean? After my daughter was born, I tried  to have another child for almost 10 years, and then I had twins. God is responsible for that, and I saw in that 10 years my faith grow stronger and deeper and I changed. Faithfulness was the song I was singing, singing out of God's Faithfulness, as He rewarded me for my own faithfulness in Him. But there are so many other miracles, struggling with issues like fear and crying and praying through it until one day it is just lifted and it is gone. We believe because we see Him working in our lives and feel His presence with us always. And we are never alone and we have nothing to fear, not even death, because we go to a better place. 



Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> gospels written at least 50 years after jesus death.  Most males did not live past 45 yr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about that too.. I sometimes think the apostles were young men.. barely out of their teens.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your point?

John The Baptist was not killed by the Jews Jesus was addressing in Matthew 23.



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Farewell words to Israel
> 
> Lament over Jerusalem
> 
> &#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he like patriotic Israelis who believed in the O.T. as much as he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus' cousin was beheaded just two years before
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

It's amazing so many verses in the Bible showing love for Zion, proving conclusively that Jesus was a Zionist.  

Bible Verses About Zion

Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.

Psalms 127:2 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.

Psalms 127:1-9 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.   (Read More...)

Psalms 127:2-3 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.   (Read More...)

Psalms 87:3 - Glorious things are spoken of thee, O city of God. Selah.

Psalms 50:1-3 - (A Psalm of Asaph.) The mighty God, [even] the LORD, hath spoken, and called the earth from the rising of the sun unto the going down thereof.   (Read More...)

2 Samuel 5:6-9 - And the king and his men went to Jerusalem unto the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land: which spake unto David, saying, Except thou take away the blind and the lame, thou shalt not come in hither: thinking, David cannot come in hither.   (Read More...)

John 14:28 - Ye have heard how I said unto you, I go away, and come [again] unto you. If ye loved me, ye would rejoice, because I said, I go unto the Father: for my Father is greater than I.

Luke 10:17 - And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.

Zechariah 9:9 - Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion; shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he [is] just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.

Zephaniah 3:16 - In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: [and to] Zion, Let not thine hands be slack.

Micah 5:2 - But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, [though] thou be little among the thousands of Judah, [yet] out of thee shall he come forth unto me [that is] to be ruler in Israel; whose goings forth [have been] from of old, from everlasting.

Joel 2:15 - Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly:

Isaiah 62:1 - For Zion's sake will I not hold my peace, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not rest, until the righteousness thereof go forth as brightness, and the salvation thereof as a lamp [that] burneth.

Isaiah 59:20 - And the Redeemer shall come to Zion, and unto them that turn from transgression in Jacob, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 49:14 - But Zion said, The LORD hath forsaken me, and my Lord hath forgotten me.

Isaiah 33:20 - Look upon Zion, the city of our solemnities: thine eyes shall see Jerusalem a quiet habitation, a tabernacle [that] shall not be taken down; not one of the stakes thereof shall ever be removed, neither shall any of the cords thereof be broken.

Isaiah 33:14 - The sinners in Zion are afraid; fearfulness hath surprised the hypocrites. Who among us shall dwell with the devouring fire? who among us shall dwell with everlasting burnings?

Song of Solomon 3:11 - Go forth, O ye daughters of Zion, and behold king Solomon with the crown wherewith his mother crowned him in the day of his espousals, and in the day of the gladness of his heart.

Song of Solomon 1:1-17 - The song of songs, which [is] Solomon's.   (Read More...)

Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 - I said in mine heart, Go to now, I will prove thee with mirth, therefore enjoy pleasure: and, behold, this also [is] vanity.   (Read More...)

Psalms 127:1 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.

Psalms 90:1 - (A Prayer of Moses the man of God.) Lord, thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations.

Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.

Psalms 74:2 - Remember thy congregation, [which] thou hast purchased of old; the rod of thine inheritance, [which] thou hast redeemed; this mount Zion, wherein thou hast dwelt.

Psalms 48:12 - Walk about Zion, and go round about her: tell the towers thereof.

Psalms 48:11 - Let mount Zion rejoice, let the daughters of Judah be glad, because of thy judgments.

Psalms 48:2 - Beautiful for situation, the joy of the whole earth, [is] mount Zion, [on] the sides of the north, the city of the great King.

Psalms 9:11 - Sing praises to the LORD, which dwelleth in Zion: declare among the people his doings.

2 Chronicles 5:2 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.

1 Chronicles 11:7 - And David dwelt in the castle; therefore they called it the city of David.

1 Chronicles 11:5-7 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.   (Read More...)

1 Chronicles 11:5 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.

2 Kings 19:31 - For out of Jerusalem shall go forth a remnant, and they that escape out of mount Zion: the zeal of the LORD [of hosts] shall do this.

1 Kings 8:1 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto king Solomon in Jerusalem, that they might bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.

2 Samuel 5:9 - So David dwelt in the fort, and called it the city of David. And David built round about from Millo and inward.

2 Samuel 5:7 - Nevertheless David took the strong hold of Zion: the same [is] the city of David.

Exodus 3:14 - And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.

Genesis 1:1 - In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.

1 Peter 2:14 - Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well.

James 1:27 - Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.

Hebrews 1:13 - But to which of the angels said he at any time, Sit on my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool?

1 Timothy 3:3 - Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous;

1 Timothy 2:15 - Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.

1 Timothy 2:12 - But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.

Colossians 3:20 - Children, obey [your] parents in all things: for this is well pleasing unto the Lord.

Philippians 2:9 - Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:

2 Corinthians 6:14 - Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?

2 Corinthians 4:4 - In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.

1 Corinthians 16:2 - Upon the first [day] of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as [God] hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come.

1 Corinthians 15:22 - For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.

1 Corinthians 7:39 - The wife is bound by the law as long as her husband liveth; but if her husband be dead, she is at liberty to be married to whom she will; only in the Lord.

1 Corinthians 7:1-40 - Now concerning the things whereof ye wrote unto me: [It is] good for a man not to touch a woman.   (Read More...)

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 - What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost [which is] in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?   (Read More...)

Romans 10:17 - So then faith [cometh] by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.

Romans 10:9 - That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Are you calling yourself a Christian now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  On this board we have Christians & we have Sherri.  So funny how there is no agreement between the Christians & Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they had all been written by 100 AD, the Gospel of John the last to be written.
> 
> And Jesus words are recorded in them.
> 
> Believe or stand condemned, choose wisely now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Osama bin Laden was more of a Christian than you are.

Of course, you can claim to be a real Christian all you want. But REAL Christians are nothing like you. Calling yourself one is extremely insulting to the real Christians worldwide.
You should be ashamed of yourself, Islamo Nazi Shill


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri: 





> Are you calling yourself a Christian now...blah blah blah...hate hate hate...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Gospel of Matthew was written prior to the destruction of the temple in 70 AD, some scholars have proposed a date as early as AD 50.
> 
> The Gospel of Luke was written, most likely date is AD 60 or 61, as there is no mention of James Martyrdom in AD 62.
> 
> The Gospel of Mark was written between AD 50 and AD 70, before the destruction of the temple.
> 
> The Gospel of John was written between AD 80 to AD 90.
> 
> These dates are from The MacArthur Study Bible discussions.
> 
> And  I disagree with the statement people did not live past 45, no basis for such a statement.
> 
> What age did Abraham live to?
> 
> 175 is what The Bible says.
> 
> Do we believe that to be true?
> 
> A problem becomes when you start disbelieving one statement, where do you stop?
> 
> Another problem, why believe one statement and disbelieve another?
> 
> Do we have faith in the Word or do we not?
> 
> What I do not believe has been discussed in this thread is the biggest reason Christians have faith, we all have our own testimonies of what God has done in our lives. We see God working in our lives, He performs miracles in our lives, I think about that question preachers ask sometimes, Do you know that you know that you know? We know what they speak about, if we really believe in Jesus and know Him, we know what they speak of with that question.
> 
> I say miracles. What do I mean? After my daughter was born, I tried  to have another child for almost 10 years, and then I had twins. God is responsible for that, and I saw in that 10 years my faith grow stronger and deeper and I changed. Faithfulness was the song I was singing, singing out of God's Faithfulness, as He rewarded me for my own faithfulness in Him. But there are so many other miracles, struggling with issues like fear and crying and praying through it until one day it is just lifted and it is gone. We believe because we see Him working in our lives and feel His presence with us always. And we are never alone and we have nothing to fear, not even death, because we go to a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> gospels written at least 50 years after jesus death.  Most males did not live past 45 yr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about that too.. I sometimes think the apostles were young men.. barely out of their teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Life expectancy in Roman Egypt


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, the story of Abraham is a lie?

Another problem, we are not speaking of Roman Egypt either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lament over Jerusalem

&#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*&#8216;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.&#8217;&#8221;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew 23


Not one Scripture you post says Jesus was a Zionist.

Many Scriptures you post do not even contain the word Zion or have a thing at all to do with anything being discussed in this thread. 

Further, Zion can have different meanings, sometimes it is simply a synonym for Jerusalem or it refers to a hill or who knows what in some of these verses??

So, to conclude, your random Scriptures do absolutely nothing to prove your claim is true.

Your claim that Jesus is a Zionist is simply FALSE.

And you say Jesus loved Zion, which is Jerusalem, and I agree He did, but that does not make him a Zionist.

And you never deal with what Jesus says in Matthew 23, as He says Farewell to Israel.

I will repost the verse again.




Roudy said:


> It's amazing so many verses in the Bible showing love for Zion, proving conclusively that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Bible Verses About Zion
> 
> Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.
> 
> Psalms 127:2 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.
> 
> Psalms 127:1-9 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.   (Read More...)
> 
> Psalms 127:2-3 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.   (Read More...)
> 
> Psalms 87:3 - Glorious things are spoken of thee, O city of God. Selah.
> 
> Psalms 50:1-3 - (A Psalm of Asaph.) The mighty God, [even] the LORD, hath spoken, and called the earth from the rising of the sun unto the going down thereof.   (Read More...)
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 - And the king and his men went to Jerusalem unto the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land: which spake unto David, saying, Except thou take away the blind and the lame, thou shalt not come in hither: thinking, David cannot come in hither.   (Read More...)
> 
> John 14:28 - Ye have heard how I said unto you, I go away, and come [again] unto you. If ye loved me, ye would rejoice, because I said, I go unto the Father: for my Father is greater than I.
> 
> Luke 10:17 - And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 - Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion; shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he [is] just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 - In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: [and to] Zion, Let not thine hands be slack.
> 
> Micah 5:2 - But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, [though] thou be little among the thousands of Judah, [yet] out of thee shall he come forth unto me [that is] to be ruler in Israel; whose goings forth [have been] from of old, from everlasting.
> 
> Joel 2:15 - Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly:
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 - For Zion's sake will I not hold my peace, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not rest, until the righteousness thereof go forth as brightness, and the salvation thereof as a lamp [that] burneth.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 - And the Redeemer shall come to Zion, and unto them that turn from transgression in Jacob, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 - But Zion said, The LORD hath forsaken me, and my Lord hath forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 - Look upon Zion, the city of our solemnities: thine eyes shall see Jerusalem a quiet habitation, a tabernacle [that] shall not be taken down; not one of the stakes thereof shall ever be removed, neither shall any of the cords thereof be broken.
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 - The sinners in Zion are afraid; fearfulness hath surprised the hypocrites. Who among us shall dwell with the devouring fire? who among us shall dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 - Go forth, O ye daughters of Zion, and behold king Solomon with the crown wherewith his mother crowned him in the day of his espousals, and in the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 - The song of songs, which [is] Solomon's.   (Read More...)
> 
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 - I said in mine heart, Go to now, I will prove thee with mirth, therefore enjoy pleasure: and, behold, this also [is] vanity.   (Read More...)
> 
> Psalms 127:1 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.
> 
> Psalms 90:1 - (A Prayer of Moses the man of God.) Lord, thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.
> 
> Psalms 74:2 - Remember thy congregation, [which] thou hast purchased of old; the rod of thine inheritance, [which] thou hast redeemed; this mount Zion, wherein thou hast dwelt.
> 
> Psalms 48:12 - Walk about Zion, and go round about her: tell the towers thereof.
> 
> Psalms 48:11 - Let mount Zion rejoice, let the daughters of Judah be glad, because of thy judgments.
> 
> Psalms 48:2 - Beautiful for situation, the joy of the whole earth, [is] mount Zion, [on] the sides of the north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Psalms 9:11 - Sing praises to the LORD, which dwelleth in Zion: declare among the people his doings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 - And David dwelt in the castle; therefore they called it the city of David.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.   (Read More...)
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 - For out of Jerusalem shall go forth a remnant, and they that escape out of mount Zion: the zeal of the LORD [of hosts] shall do this.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto king Solomon in Jerusalem, that they might bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 - So David dwelt in the fort, and called it the city of David. And David built round about from Millo and inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 - Nevertheless David took the strong hold of Zion: the same [is] the city of David.
> 
> Exodus 3:14 - And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.
> 
> Genesis 1:1 - In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:14 - Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well.
> 
> James 1:27 - Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.
> 
> Hebrews 1:13 - But to which of the angels said he at any time, Sit on my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool?
> 
> 1 Timothy 3:3 - Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous;
> 
> 1 Timothy 2:15 - Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.
> 
> 1 Timothy 2:12 - But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.
> 
> Colossians 3:20 - Children, obey [your] parents in all things: for this is well pleasing unto the Lord.
> 
> Philippians 2:9 - Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 6:14 - Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:4 - In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 16:2 - Upon the first [day] of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as [God] hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 15:22 - For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 7:39 - The wife is bound by the law as long as her husband liveth; but if her husband be dead, she is at liberty to be married to whom she will; only in the Lord.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 7:1-40 - Now concerning the things whereof ye wrote unto me: [It is] good for a man not to touch a woman.   (Read More...)
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 - What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost [which is] in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?   (Read More...)
> 
> Romans 10:17 - So then faith [cometh] by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.
> 
> Romans 10:9 - That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.


----------



## Roudy

Sounds pretty Zionist to me:

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, the story of Abraham is a lie?
> 
> Another problem, we are not speaking of Roman Egypt either.


Why do you bring Abraham into the mix. He was born in Mesopotamia and died in Canaan. If Aris isn't supposed to talk about Egypt, then you can't talk about Abraham, jerk.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Sounds pretty Zionist to me:
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.


That should put the icing on the cake but no, Shariah sez "Jesus didn't call himself a Zionist". He didn't have to because it is to be assumed. And she calls herself a Christian lawyer?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty Zionist to me:
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.
> 
> 
> 
> That should put the icing on the cake but no, Shariah sez "Jesus didn't call himself a Zionist". He didn't have to because it is to be assumed. And she calls herself a Christian lawyer?
Click to expand...

She's a liar, not a lawyer.  And I'm using "she" very loosely.  She's more of an "it".  LOL


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, the story of Abraham is a lie?
> 
> Another problem, we are not speaking of Roman Egypt either.



bible should not be taken literally.  it is an expression of faith and an explanation by early people of things they did not understand.

A bit of history (pass word of mouth for generations), genealogy, creative story telling, faith, impressions of the unexplainable, laws and a moral code to try to live by.

The text was written more than 2000 years ago.  It has been passed through numerous people and translated through several languages.  Times and ages were not calculated in the same way we do now.  Calendars have gone through revision and changes.  Some dates for events are arbitrary, like christmas, rather than factual.

The text is more allegorical than factual, but spiritually inspired, not "word of god".  Some were written or selected for political purposes.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the story of Abraham is a lie?
> 
> Another problem, we are not speaking of Roman Egypt either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bible should not be taken literally.  it is an expression of faith and an explanation by early people of things they did not understand.
> 
> A bit of history (pass word of mouth for generations), genealogy, creative story telling, faith, impressions of the unexplainable, laws and a moral code to try to live by.
> 
> The text was written more than 2000 years ago.  It has been passed through numerous people and translated through several languages.  Times and ages were not calculated in the same way we do now.  Calendars have gone through revision and changes.  Some dates for events are arbitrary, like christmas, rather than factual.
> 
> The text is more allegorical than factual, but spiritually inspired, not "word of god".  Some were written or selected for political purposes.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to teach rational thought to this lunatic?  Good luck.


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism began with the Israelite exodus from Egypt around 1450 BCE of which Jesus, his apostles & followers were all a part of it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What a Hypocrite you are, those words in Matthew 23 are certainly all about you. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the story of Abraham is a lie?
> 
> Another problem, we are not speaking of Roman Egypt either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bible should not be taken literally.  it is an expression of faith and an explanation by early people of things they did not understand.
> 
> A bit of history (pass word of mouth for generations), genealogy, creative story telling, faith, impressions of the unexplainable, laws and a moral code to try to live by.
> 
> The text was written more than 2000 years ago.  It has been passed through numerous people and translated through several languages.  Times and ages were not calculated in the same way we do now.  Calendars have gone through revision and changes.  Some dates for events are arbitrary, like christmas, rather than factual.
> 
> The text is more allegorical than factual, but spiritually inspired, not "word of god".  Some were written or selected for political purposes.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism was founded in the 1800s.

What you wrote is a figment of the imagination of a Zionist. 



MJB12741 said:


> Zionism began with the Israelite exodus from Egypt around 1450 BCE of which Jesus, his apostles & followers were all a part of it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population."

Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today

Look at these numbers, that tells me 2.18 billion people believe in Jesus and will share eternity with Him.

The other two thirds of the world continue in their disbelief of Jesus and unless they repent from sin and turn to Jesus and make Him their Lord they stand condemned.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What a Hypocrite you are, those words in Matthew 23 are certainly all about you.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the story of Abraham is a lie?
> 
> Another problem, we are not speaking of Roman Egypt either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bible should not be taken literally.  it is an expression of faith and an explanation by early people of things they did not understand.
> 
> A bit of history (pass word of mouth for generations), genealogy, creative story telling, faith, impressions of the unexplainable, laws and a moral code to try to live by.
> 
> The text was written more than 2000 years ago.  It has been passed through numerous people and translated through several languages.  Times and ages were not calculated in the same way we do now.  Calendars have gone through revision and changes.  Some dates for events are arbitrary, like christmas, rather than factual.
> 
> The text is more allegorical than factual, but spiritually inspired, not "word of god".  Some were written or selected for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL   keep flapping those gums.  I told you before, you have no power. not even reason
happy yapping


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism was founded in the 1800s.
> 
> What you wrote is a figment of the imagination of a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism began with the Israelite exodus from Egypt around 1450 BCE of which Jesus, his apostles & followers were all a part of it.
Click to expand...

And yet, we have these Zionist verses from the OT and NT over 3000 years ago!  Wow.

Bible Verses About *Zion*

Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.

Psalms 127:2 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.

Psalms 127:1-9 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.   (Read More...)

Psalms 127:2-3 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.   (Read More...)

Psalms 87:3 - Glorious things are spoken of thee, O city of God. Selah.

Psalms 50:1-3 - (A Psalm of Asaph.) The mighty God, [even] the LORD, hath spoken, and called the earth from the rising of the sun unto the going down thereof.   (Read More...)

2 Samuel 5:6-9 - And the king and his men went to Jerusalem unto the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land: which spake unto David, saying, Except thou take away the blind and the lame, thou shalt not come in hither: thinking, David cannot come in hither.   (Read More...)

John 14:28 - Ye have heard how I said unto you, I go away, and come [again] unto you. If ye loved me, ye would rejoice, because I said, I go unto the Father: for my Father is greater than I.

Luke 10:17 - And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.

Zechariah 9:9 - Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion; shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he [is] just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.

Zephaniah 3:16 - In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: [and to] Zion, Let not thine hands be slack.

Micah 5:2 - But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, [though] thou be little among the thousands of Judah, [yet] out of thee shall he come forth unto me [that is] to be ruler in Israel; whose goings forth [have been] from of old, from everlasting.

Joel 2:15 - Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly:

Isaiah 62:1 - For Zion's sake will I not hold my peace, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not rest, until the righteousness thereof go forth as brightness, and the salvation thereof as a lamp [that] burneth.

Isaiah 59:20 - And the Redeemer shall come to Zion, and unto them that turn from transgression in Jacob, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 49:14 - But Zion said, The LORD hath forsaken me, and my Lord hath forgotten me.

Isaiah 33:20 - Look upon Zion, the city of our solemnities: thine eyes shall see Jerusalem a quiet habitation, a tabernacle [that] shall not be taken down; not one of the stakes thereof shall ever be removed, neither shall any of the cords thereof be broken.

Isaiah 33:14 - The sinners in Zion are afraid; fearfulness hath surprised the hypocrites. Who among us shall dwell with the devouring fire? who among us shall dwell with everlasting burnings?

Song of Solomon 3:11 - Go forth, O ye daughters of Zion, and behold king Solomon with the crown wherewith his mother crowned him in the day of his espousals, and in the day of the gladness of his heart.

Song of Solomon 1:1-17 - The song of songs, which [is] Solomon's.   (Read More...)

Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 - I said in mine heart, Go to now, I will prove thee with mirth, therefore enjoy pleasure: and, behold, this also [is] vanity.   (Read More...)

Psalms 127:1 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.

Psalms 90:1 - (A Prayer of Moses the man of God.) Lord, thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations.

Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.

Psalms 74:2 - Remember thy congregation, [which] thou hast purchased of old; the rod of thine inheritance, [which] thou hast redeemed; this mount Zion, wherein thou hast dwelt.

Psalms 48:12 - Walk about Zion, and go round about her: tell the towers thereof.

Psalms 48:11 - Let mount Zion rejoice, let the daughters of Judah be glad, because of thy judgments.

Psalms 48:2 - Beautiful for situation, the joy of the whole earth, [is] mount Zion, [on] the sides of the north, the city of the great King.

Psalms 9:11 - Sing praises to the LORD, which dwelleth in Zion: declare among the people his doings.

2 Chronicles 5:2 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.

1 Chronicles 11:7 - And David dwelt in the castle; therefore they called it the city of David.

1 Chronicles 11:5-7 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.   (Read More...)

1 Chronicles 11:5 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.

2 Kings 19:31 - For out of Jerusalem shall go forth a remnant, and they that escape out of mount Zion: the zeal of the LORD [of hosts] shall do this.

1 Kings 8:1 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto king Solomon in Jerusalem, that they might bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.

2 Samuel 5:9 - So David dwelt in the fort, and called it the city of David. And David built round about from Millo and inward.

2 Samuel 5:7 - Nevertheless David took the strong hold of Zion: the same [is] the city of David.

Exodus 3:14 - And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.

Genesis 1:1 - In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.

1 Peter 2:14 - Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well.

James 1:27 - Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.

Hebrews 1:13 - But to which of the angels said he at any time, Sit on my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool?

1 Timothy 3:3 - Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous;

1 Timothy 2:15 - Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.

1 Timothy 2:12 - But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.

Colossians 3:20 - Children, obey [your] parents in all things: for this is well pleasing unto the Lord.

Philippians 2:9 - Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:

2 Corinthians 6:14 - Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?

2 Corinthians 4:4 - In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.

1 Corinthians 16:2 - Upon the first [day] of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as [God] hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come.

1 Corinthians 15:22 - For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.

1 Corinthians 7:39 - The wife is bound by the law as long as her husband liveth; but if her husband be dead, she is at liberty to be married to whom she will; only in the Lord.

1 Corinthians 7:1-40 - Now concerning the things whereof ye wrote unto me: [It is] good for a man not to touch a woman.   (Read More...)

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 - What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost [which is] in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?   (Read More...)

Romans 10:17 - So then faith [cometh] by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.

Romans 10:9 - That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.





John 14:6

English Standard Version (ESV)

Jesus said to him,*&#8220;I am*the way, and*the truth, and*the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+14:6&version=ESV


Those Scriptures do not prove Roudys case, not ones he set forth or those I set forth in this post which address who Jesus is. 

WHAT they do is disclose him for the slanderer and liar he is when he falsely states Jesus is a Zionist.

How can Roudy keep reciting the Word and renouncing it's Truth?

BEAUTIFUL thing about Scripture, it always brings Truth into the Light.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Romans 10:9 - That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

Does Roudy accept the Truth in this Scripture?

Roudy posted it.


----------



## Roudy

Thanks  I'll take Zionist verses from the NT for $300, Alex:

_*Zion Zion Zion Zion!*_

Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto* Zion,* Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of* Sion* the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of* Sion,* Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons,* O Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto* Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion*: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again* Zion.*

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion*, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion*, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in* Zion*, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in* Zion, *my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount* Zion a*nd in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion*, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O* Zion,* that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of* Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion *with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.

Psalms 127:2 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.

Psalms 127:1-9 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.   (Read More...)

Psalms 127:2-3 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.   (Read More...)

Psalms 87:3 - Glorious things are spoken of thee, O city of God. Selah.

Psalms 50:1-3 - (A Psalm of Asaph.) The mighty God, [even] the LORD, hath spoken, and called the earth from the rising of the sun unto the going down thereof.   (Read More...)

2 Samuel 5:6-9 - And the king and his men went to Jerusalem unto the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land: which spake unto David, saying, Except thou take away the blind and the lame, thou shalt not come in hither: thinking, David cannot come in hither.   (Read More...)

John 14:28 - Ye have heard how I said unto you, I go away, and come [again] unto you. If ye loved me, ye would rejoice, because I said, I go unto the Father: for my Father is greater than I.

Luke 10:17 - And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.

Zechariah 9:9 - Rejoice greatly, O daughter of* Zion;* shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he [is] just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.

Zephaniah 3:16 - In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: [and to]* Zion*, Let not thine hands be slack.

Micah 5:2 - But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, [though] thou be little among the thousands of Judah, [yet] out of thee shall he come forth unto me [that is] to be ruler in Israel; whose goings forth [have been] from of old, from everlasting.

Joel 2:15 - Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly:

Isaiah 62:1 - For Zion's sake will I not hold my peace, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not rest, until the righteousness thereof go forth as brightness, and the salvation thereof as a lamp [that] burneth.

Isaiah 59:20 - And the Redeemer shall come to Zion, and unto them that turn from transgression in Jacob, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 49:14 - But Zion said, The LORD hath forsaken me, and my Lord hath forgotten me.

Isaiah 33:20 - Look upon Zion, the city of our solemnities: thine eyes shall see Jerusalem a quiet habitation, a tabernacle [that] shall not be taken down; not one of the stakes thereof shall ever be removed, neither shall any of the cords thereof be broken.

Isaiah 33:14 - The sinners in Zion are afraid; fearfulness hath surprised the hypocrites. Who among us shall dwell with the devouring fire? who among us shall dwell with everlasting burnings?

Song of Solomon 3:11 - Go forth, O ye daughters of Zion, and behold king Solomon with the crown wherewith his mother crowned him in the day of his espousals, and in the day of the gladness of his heart.

Song of Solomon 1:1-17 - The song of songs, which [is] Solomon's.   (Read More...)

Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 - I said in mine heart, Go to now, I will prove thee with mirth, therefore enjoy pleasure: and, behold, this also [is] vanity.   (Read More...)

Psalms 127:1 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.

Psalms 90:1 - (A Prayer of Moses the man of God.) Lord, thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations.

Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.

Psalms 74:2 - Remember thy congregation, [which] thou hast purchased of old; the rod of thine inheritance, [which] thou hast redeemed; this mount Zion, wherein thou hast dwelt.

Psalms 48:12 - Walk about Zion, and go round about her: tell the towers thereof.

Psalms 48:11 - Let mount Zion rejoice, let the daughters of Judah be glad, because of thy judgments.

Psalms 48:2 - Beautiful for situation, the joy of the whole earth, [is] mount Zion, [on] the sides of the north, the city of the great King.

Psalms 9:11 - Sing praises to the LORD, which dwelleth in Zion: declare among the people his doings.

2 Chronicles 5:2 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.

1 Chronicles 11:7 - And David dwelt in the castle; therefore they called it the city of David.

1 Chronicles 11:5-7 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.   (Read More...)

1 Chronicles 11:5 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.

2 Kings 19:31 - For out of Jerusalem shall go forth a remnant, and they that escape out of mount Zion: the zeal of the LORD [of hosts] shall do this.

1 Kings 8:1 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto king Solomon in Jerusalem, that they might bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.

2 Samuel 5:9 - So David dwelt in the fort, and called it the city of David. And David built round about from Millo and inward.

2 Samuel 5:7 - Nevertheless David took the strong hold of Zion: the same [is] the city of David.

Exodus 3:14 - And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.


----------



## aris2chat

The most "zionist" thing Jesus could do would be to celebrate the bringing of the people out of egypt and back to the land of Issac and Jacob, back to Israel.  It is about the land, the laws given to moses, the torah, the arc, their connection to god, the covenant between Abraham and god, about the sacrifice, being saved, about being a people.  It is also about the house of god and the later building of the temple.  Every year since the plagues of egypt, jews have repeated the practice as a reminder of who they are and how god saved them and brought them home.
and for Jesus, the most zionist thing he could do was to sacrifice himself as the passover lamb, a show of the oppression of the romans and that man can be saved, spiritually and physically.
God chose that land at that time and sacrificed jesus on the passover at Jerusalem.  How more "zionist" could it be.  Jesus entered the city in a symbolic way as the anointed one and died with the title "king of the jews"

Everything about the people, the religion, the place and their promise with god all rolled up in a perfect "zionist" package.

Could Jesus have said in any better way that he cared about the nation and people?  Words were not enough, his actions shout clearly through the centuries and around the world, his teachings have touched the vast majority of the people on the planet.  This jew from judea that died as the king of the jews on passover.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Setting yourself above God is going to take you nowhere but to stand condemned for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.

Pride doth come before the fall.




aris2chat said:


> The most "zionist" thing Jesus could do would be to celebrate the bringing of the people out of egypt and back to the land of Issac and Jacob, back to Israel.  It is about the land, the laws given to moses, the torah, the arc, their connection to god, the covenant between Abraham and god, about the sacrifice, being saved, about being a people.  It is also about the house of god and the later building of the temple.  Every year since the plagues of egypt, jews have repeated the practice as a reminder of who they are and how god saved them and brought them home.
> and for Jesus, the most zionist thing he could do was to sacrifice himself as the passover lamb, a show of the oppression of the romans and that man can be saved, spiritually and physically.
> God chose that land at that time and sacrificed jesus on the passover at Jerusalem.  How more "zionist" could it be.  Jesus entered the city in a symbolic way as the anointed one and died with the title "king of the jews"
> 
> Everything about the people, the religion, the place and their promise with god all rolled up in a perfect "zionist" package.
> 
> Could Jesus have said in any better way that he cared about the nation and people?  Words were not enough, his actions shout clearly through the centuries and around the world, his teachings have touched the vast majority of the people on the planet.  This jew from judea that died as the king of the jews on passover.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And?

Maybe you post these Scriptures enough times, you will eventually be able to understand what they mean and believe them.

Please keep posting God's Word.





Roudy said:


> Thanks  I'll take Zionist verses from the NT for $300, Alex:
> 
> _*Zion Zion Zion Zion!*_
> 
> Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto* Zion,* Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of* Sion* the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of* Sion,* Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons,* O Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto* Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion*: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again* Zion.*
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion*, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion*, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in* Zion*, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in* Zion, *my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount* Zion a*nd in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion*, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O* Zion,* that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of* Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion *with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.
> 
> Psalms 127:2 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.
> 
> Psalms 127:1-9 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.   (Read More...)
> 
> Psalms 127:2-3 - [It is] vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: [for] so he giveth his beloved sleep.   (Read More...)
> 
> Psalms 87:3 - Glorious things are spoken of thee, O city of God. Selah.
> 
> Psalms 50:1-3 - (A Psalm of Asaph.) The mighty God, [even] the LORD, hath spoken, and called the earth from the rising of the sun unto the going down thereof.   (Read More...)
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:6-9 - And the king and his men went to Jerusalem unto the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land: which spake unto David, saying, Except thou take away the blind and the lame, thou shalt not come in hither: thinking, David cannot come in hither.   (Read More...)
> 
> John 14:28 - Ye have heard how I said unto you, I go away, and come [again] unto you. If ye loved me, ye would rejoice, because I said, I go unto the Father: for my Father is greater than I.
> 
> Luke 10:17 - And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.
> 
> Zechariah 9:9 - Rejoice greatly, O daughter of* Zion;* shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he [is] just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:16 - In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: [and to]* Zion*, Let not thine hands be slack.
> 
> Micah 5:2 - But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, [though] thou be little among the thousands of Judah, [yet] out of thee shall he come forth unto me [that is] to be ruler in Israel; whose goings forth [have been] from of old, from everlasting.
> 
> Joel 2:15 - Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly:
> 
> Isaiah 62:1 - For Zion's sake will I not hold my peace, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not rest, until the righteousness thereof go forth as brightness, and the salvation thereof as a lamp [that] burneth.
> 
> Isaiah 59:20 - And the Redeemer shall come to Zion, and unto them that turn from transgression in Jacob, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 49:14 - But Zion said, The LORD hath forsaken me, and my Lord hath forgotten me.
> 
> Isaiah 33:20 - Look upon Zion, the city of our solemnities: thine eyes shall see Jerusalem a quiet habitation, a tabernacle [that] shall not be taken down; not one of the stakes thereof shall ever be removed, neither shall any of the cords thereof be broken.
> 
> Isaiah 33:14 - The sinners in Zion are afraid; fearfulness hath surprised the hypocrites. Who among us shall dwell with the devouring fire? who among us shall dwell with everlasting burnings?
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:11 - Go forth, O ye daughters of Zion, and behold king Solomon with the crown wherewith his mother crowned him in the day of his espousals, and in the day of the gladness of his heart.
> 
> Song of Solomon 1:1-17 - The song of songs, which [is] Solomon's.   (Read More...)
> 
> Ecclesiastes 2:1-26 - I said in mine heart, Go to now, I will prove thee with mirth, therefore enjoy pleasure: and, behold, this also [is] vanity.   (Read More...)
> 
> Psalms 127:1 - (A Song of degrees for Solomon.) Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh [but] in vain.
> 
> Psalms 90:1 - (A Prayer of Moses the man of God.) Lord, thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations.
> 
> Psalms 87:5 - And of Zion it shall be said, This and that man was born in her: and the highest himself shall establish her.
> 
> Psalms 74:2 - Remember thy congregation, [which] thou hast purchased of old; the rod of thine inheritance, [which] thou hast redeemed; this mount Zion, wherein thou hast dwelt.
> 
> Psalms 48:12 - Walk about Zion, and go round about her: tell the towers thereof.
> 
> Psalms 48:11 - Let mount Zion rejoice, let the daughters of Judah be glad, because of thy judgments.
> 
> Psalms 48:2 - Beautiful for situation, the joy of the whole earth, [is] mount Zion, [on] the sides of the north, the city of the great King.
> 
> Psalms 9:11 - Sing praises to the LORD, which dwelleth in Zion: declare among the people his doings.
> 
> 2 Chronicles 5:2 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto Jerusalem, to bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:7 - And David dwelt in the castle; therefore they called it the city of David.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5-7 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.   (Read More...)
> 
> 1 Chronicles 11:5 - And the inhabitants of Jebus said to David, Thou shalt not come hither. Nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which [is] the city of David.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:31 - For out of Jerusalem shall go forth a remnant, and they that escape out of mount Zion: the zeal of the LORD [of hosts] shall do this.
> 
> 1 Kings 8:1 - Then Solomon assembled the elders of Israel, and all the heads of the tribes, the chief of the fathers of the children of Israel, unto king Solomon in Jerusalem, that they might bring up the ark of the covenant of the LORD out of the city of David, which [is] Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:9 - So David dwelt in the fort, and called it the city of David. And David built round about from Millo and inward.
> 
> 2 Samuel 5:7 - Nevertheless David took the strong hold of Zion: the same [is] the city of David.
> 
> Exodus 3:14 - And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.


----------



## Roudy

Having problems reading and understanding Zionist verses?  Here let me help you:

Bible Verses About *Zion*

Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Setting yourself above God is going to take you nowhere but to stand condemned for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> Pride doth come before the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most "zionist" thing Jesus could do would be to celebrate the bringing of the people out of egypt and back to the land of Issac and Jacob, back to Israel.  It is about the land, the laws given to moses, the torah, the arc, their connection to god, the covenant between Abraham and god, about the sacrifice, being saved, about being a people.  It is also about the house of god and the later building of the temple.  Every year since the plagues of egypt, jews have repeated the practice as a reminder of who they are and how god saved them and brought them home.
> and for Jesus, the most zionist thing he could do was to sacrifice himself as the passover lamb, a show of the oppression of the romans and that man can be saved, spiritually and physically.
> God chose that land at that time and sacrificed jesus on the passover at Jerusalem.  How more "zionist" could it be.  Jesus entered the city in a symbolic way as the anointed one and died with the title "king of the jews"
> 
> Everything about the people, the religion, the place and their promise with god all rolled up in a perfect "zionist" package.
> 
> Could Jesus have said in any better way that he cared about the nation and people?  Words were not enough, his actions shout clearly through the centuries and around the world, his teachings have touched the vast majority of the people on the planet.  This jew from judea that died as the king of the jews on passover.
Click to expand...


LOL  You worry about your soul from all your cancerous hate.  Mine is just fine.
If anyone is putting themselves above god, it's you, thinking you have the right or power to condemn anyone to hell.  You have no authority to sit in judgement on his behalf or to speak for him.  Poor poor sherri, you just keep slipping farther and farther down that ladder.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wow, am I supposed to be impressed you can spell or find Zion?

So many of these verses are speaking about the coming of Jesus, that same Jesus you refuse to acknowledge as Messiah.

It would be wonderful if you could read these verses and understand they were speaking about and pointing towards the coming Messiah, Jesus Christ. 

You are looking for someone to come in the future who has already came, you foolish man. 




Roudy said:


> Having problems reading and understanding Zionist verses?  Here let me help you:
> 
> Bible Verses About *Zion*
> 
> Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in Jesus, so I am saved.

And I condemn no one, it is continuing disbelief that condemns.

You choose heaven or hell all on your own.



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setting yourself above God is going to take you nowhere but to stand condemned for your continuing disbelief in Jesus.
> 
> Pride doth come before the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most "zionist" thing Jesus could do would be to celebrate the bringing of the people out of egypt and back to the land of Issac and Jacob, back to Israel.  It is about the land, the laws given to moses, the torah, the arc, their connection to god, the covenant between Abraham and god, about the sacrifice, being saved, about being a people.  It is also about the house of god and the later building of the temple.  Every year since the plagues of egypt, jews have repeated the practice as a reminder of who they are and how god saved them and brought them home.
> and for Jesus, the most zionist thing he could do was to sacrifice himself as the passover lamb, a show of the oppression of the romans and that man can be saved, spiritually and physically.
> God chose that land at that time and sacrificed jesus on the passover at Jerusalem.  How more "zionist" could it be.  Jesus entered the city in a symbolic way as the anointed one and died with the title "king of the jews"
> 
> Everything about the people, the religion, the place and their promise with god all rolled up in a perfect "zionist" package.
> 
> Could Jesus have said in any better way that he cared about the nation and people?  Words were not enough, his actions shout clearly through the centuries and around the world, his teachings have touched the vast majority of the people on the planet.  This jew from judea that died as the king of the jews on passover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  You worry about your soul from all your cancerous hate.  Mine is just fine.
> If anyone is putting themselves above god, it's you, thinking you have the right or power to condemn anyone to hell.  You have no authority to sit in judgement on his behalf or to speak for him.  Poor poor sherri, you just keep slipping farther and farther down that ladder.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Yeah, so many verses prove without a shred of doubt that Jesus was Zionist.  Eat some more:

Bible Verses About *Zion*

Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So many verses speak of and point to the coming Messiah, Jesus Christ, who has already came, yet Roudy slanders Jesus Messiah and is still looking for Him to come.

Poor foolish man.



Roudy said:


> Yeah, so many verses prove without a shred of doubt that Jesus was Zionist.  Eat some more:
> 
> Bible Verses About *Zion*
> 
> Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Standing on the promises of God My Savior.

There is that Promise in John 3:16 of Salvation and everlasting life.

And there are so many other precious promises in the Gospel of Jesus Christ.

I so hate to think of those who do not turn to Jesus and have all He offers them, chief of which is His amazing grace , that saves  the wretches we all are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is there, He is there for those who choose to turn to Him and accept Him as Messiah and Lord.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

On the word Zion, its meaning changes from The Old Testament through The New Testament, from a physical meaning in the OT to a spiritual meaning in the NT:

"The most important use of the word Zion is in a theological sense. Zion is used figuratively of Israel as the people of God (Isaiah 60:14). The spiritual meaning of Zion is continued in the New Testament, where it is given the Christian meaning of God's spiritual kingdom, the heavenly Jerusalem (Hebrews 12:22; Revelation 14:1). Peter refers to Christ as the Cornerstone of Zion: See, I lay a stone in Zion, a chosen and precious cornerstone, and the one who trusts in Him will never be put to shame (1 Peter 2:6)."

What is Zion? What is Mount Zion? What is the biblical meaning of Zion?

Read more: What is Zion? What is Mount Zion? What is the biblical meaning of Zion?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Now, that makes a lot of sense. 

In The Old Testament, Zion points towards Jesus Messiah, who comes in The New Testament.

In The New Testament, Zion speaks of the spiritual kingdom to come that awaits believers in Heaven. 

They both speak of the Zion to come.


----------



## Kondor3

And the Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Kondor3 said:


> And the Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...



Poor misguided Sherri.


----------



## Kondor3

The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...

Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...

Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...

Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...

It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...

And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...

He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...

But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...

At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...

Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...

He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...

But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...

In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...

But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...

Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...

Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...


----------



## Shaarona

The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus





by Paul Sumner 





"Now when he was in Jerusalem at the Passover many believed in his name ...
many of the multitude believed in him ...
many came to believe in him ...
many of the Samaritans believed in him ...
a great many of the priests became obedient." 
(John 2:23; 7:31; 8:30; 4:39; Acts 6:7) 



"You see, brother, how many tens of thousands there are among the Jews 
of those who have believed,
 and they are all zealous for the Torah."
 (Acts 21:20)


Hebrew Streams: The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus


----------



## Shaarona

The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus


by Paul Sumner 


"Now when he was in Jerusalem at the Passover many believed in his name ...
many of the multitude believed in him ...
many came to believe in him ...
many of the Samaritans believed in him ...
a great many of the priests became obedient." 
(John 2:23; 7:31; 8:30; 4:39; Acts 6:7) 



"You see, brother, how many tens of thousands there are among the Jews 
of those who have believed,
 and they are all zealous for the Torah."
 (Acts 21:20)


Hebrew Streams: The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.

The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.




Kondor3 said:


> And the Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.

He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him. 




Kondor3 said:


> The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...
> 
> Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...
> 
> Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...
> 
> It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...
> 
> And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...
> 
> He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...
> 
> But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...
> 
> At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...
> 
> Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...
> 
> He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...
> 
> But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...
> 
> In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...
> 
> But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...
> 
> Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...
> 
> Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...
> 
> Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...
> 
> It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...
> 
> And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...
> 
> He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...
> 
> But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...
> 
> At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...
> 
> Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...
> 
> He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...
> 
> But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...
> 
> In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...
> 
> But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...
> 
> Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...
Click to expand...


G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.

No promises of physical land left unfulfilled.

You believe in Him or stand condemned.

And you prove what you say is a lie.

If true, you would be on that promised land and others would not be saying it was stolen from others.

God owns all land. The best people get is a chance to live on land for a small period in time. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...
> 
> Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...
> 
> Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...
> 
> It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...
> 
> And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...
> 
> He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...
> 
> But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...
> 
> At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...
> 
> Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...
> 
> He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...
> 
> But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...
> 
> In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...
> 
> But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...
> 
> Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Worship of land is not the worship of God, it is Idolatry.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...
> 
> Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...
> 
> Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...
> 
> It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...
> 
> And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...
> 
> He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...
> 
> But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...
> 
> At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...
> 
> Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...
> 
> He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...
> 
> But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...
> 
> In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...
> 
> But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...
> 
> Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> No promises of physical land left unfulfilled.
> 
> You believe in Him or stand condemned.
> 
> And you prove what you say is a lie.
> 
> If true, you would be on that promised land and others would not be saying it was stolen from others.
> 
> God owns all land. The best people get is a chance to live on land for a small period in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We will be on the Promised Land of Israel when our Messiah comes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+3:16-18



Jesus Messiah came over 2000 years ago, accept Him as Messiah or stand condembed. 

Choose wisely now.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was the fulfillment of all promises of The Old Testament.
> 
> No promises of physical land left unfulfilled.
> 
> You believe in Him or stand condemned.
> 
> And you prove what you say is a lie.
> 
> If true, you would be on that promised land and others would not be saying it was stolen from others.
> 
> God owns all land. The best people get is a chance to live on land for a small period in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will be on the Promised Land of Israel when our Messiah comes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Nah, Jesus was a false Messiah.  We are waiting for the real Messiah.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Paul Sumner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now when he was in Jerusalem at the Passover many believed in his name ...
> many of the multitude believed in him ...
> many came to believe in him ...
> many of the Samaritans believed in him ...
> a great many of the priests became obedient."
> (John 2:23; 7:31; 8:30; 4:39; Acts 6:7)
> 
> 
> 
> "You see, brother, how many tens of thousands there are among the Jews
> of those who have believed,
> and they are all zealous for the Torah."
> (Acts 21:20)
> 
> 
> Hebrew Streams: The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus





 They never rejected the teacher or the rabbi that was Jesus, they just rejected the assumption that he was the messiah.

 Just as the arabs never rejected the gods of old so Mohamed gave them a place in the Koran, now rejected by the arabs as the satanic verses.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
Click to expand...




 Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.






Sweet_Caroline said:


> Nah, Jesus was a false Messiah.  We are waiting for the real Messiah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I believe in Jesus, there is no one else to believe in.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

However, the past is understood it does not change what Jesus says about today, Salvation comes from belief in Jesus. 

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.








Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Paul Sumner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now when he was in Jerusalem at the Passover many believed in his name ...
> many of the multitude believed in him ...
> many came to believe in him ...
> many of the Samaritans believed in him ...
> a great many of the priests became obedient."
> (John 2:23; 7:31; 8:30; 4:39; Acts 6:7)
> 
> 
> 
> "You see, brother, how many tens of thousands there are among the Jews
> of those who have believed,
> and they are all zealous for the Torah."
> (Acts 21:20)
> 
> 
> Hebrew Streams: The Myth of Jewish Rejection of Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never rejected the teacher or the rabbi that was Jesus, they just rejected the assumption that he was the messiah.
> 
> Just as the arabs never rejected the gods of old so Mohamed gave them a place in the Koran, now rejected by the arabs as the satanic verses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

It seems that it is copy/paste Sherri's shift at the post mill.


----------



## MJB12741

Excellent point.  If as you say "Worship of land is not the worship of God, it is Idolatry" then why did the Muslims conquer by force & steal all their lands from the previous indigenous peoples?  As just one example, how very sad it's Istanbul, not Constantinople.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQrKZcYtqg]THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS "Istanbul (Not Constantinople)" - YouTube[/ame]







SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Worship of land is not the worship of God, it is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> Excellent point.  If as you say "Worship of land is not the worship of God, it is Idolatry" then why did the Muslims conquer by force & steal all their lands from the previous indigenous peoples?  As just one example, how very sad it's Istanbul, not Constantinople.
> 
> 
> THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS "Istanbul (Not Constantinople)" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worship of land is not the worship of God, it is Idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d promised the land to the Jewish people.  That is all us Jews care about.  We don't care for prophets.  There is only one G-d and only He is to be worshiped, not man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There were Arabs long before Islam.. and the Arabs .. like the Romans ... didn't push indigenous people off the land.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?
Click to expand...


Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?


----------



## MJB12741

Just curious.  What ever happened to the indigenous Persian Zoroastrians once the Muslims paid them a little visit?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Response to Post 4215

That is certainly the story I read about in the book The Life And Times of Jesus The Messiah by Alfred Edersheim.

At the time of Jesus , Jews were scattered, because they had left on their own for other places, or those forcibly taken centuries of years before were now free to return. But they did not choose to.


----------



## Shaarona

Bumberclyde said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?
Click to expand...


There were some 60,000 hadiths written up to 250 years after the death of Muhammed.. Most have never been authenticated..  Calling it a true story is rather silly.

Most hammams have both tissue and a hand held shower next to the commode.


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> Just curious.  What ever happened to the indigenous Persian Zoroastrians once the Muslims paid them a little visit?



There were NO Zoroastrians in Arabia.

Although older, Zoroastrianism only enters recorded history in the mid-5th century BCE. Herodotus' The Histories (completed c. 440 BCE) includes a description of Greater Iranian society with what may be recognizably Zoroastrian features, including exposure of the dead.

When the Sassanid dynasty came into power in 224 CE, they aggressively promoted the Zurvanite form of Zoroastrianism and, in some cases, persecuted Christians.[18] When the Sassanids captured territory, they often built fire temples there to promote their religion. After Constantine, the Sassanids were suspicious of Christians, not least because of their perceived ties to the Christian Roman Empire. As such the Persian Church (the Church of the East) officially broke with Roman Christianity, and was tolerated and even sometimes favored by the Sassanids. wiki


----------



## MJB12741

Eh Sherri, are you still here?





MJB12741 said:


> Just curious.  What ever happened to the indigenous Persian Zoroastrians once the Muslims paid them a little visit?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus does not command accepting Mohamed.

Where do you get such ideas from?

I keep telling you I believe in Jesus and The Bible.

And Bumberclyde would be better off if he took his mind off asses and turned his face to Jesus.



Bumberclyde said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bumberclyde said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, they would be accepting Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> The promises of The Old Testament were fulfilled in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, *what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?*
Click to expand...


He put rocks in Judas' hand, and used that.

Which pissed Judas off so much that he ratted Jesus out to the Romans.


----------



## Bumberclyde

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus does not command accepting Mohamed.
> 
> Where do you get such ideas from?
> 
> I keep telling you I believe in Jesus and The Bible.
> 
> And Bumberclyde would be better off if he took his mind off asses and turned his face to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept Mohamed as the one who comes after as JESUS COMMANDS, or do you reject him as another religions leader ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If Jesus was the son of god, did he ever have diarrhea?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not command accepting Mohamed.
> 
> Where do you get such ideas from?
> 
> I keep telling you I believe in Jesus and The Bible.
> 
> And Bumberclyde would be better off if he took his mind off asses and turned his face to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jesus was the son of god, did he ever have diarrhea?
Click to expand...


Probably, but it's for sure that he never had to deal with the heartbreak of psoriasis.


----------



## toastman

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not command accepting Mohamed.
> 
> Where do you get such ideas from?
> 
> I keep telling you I believe in Jesus and The Bible.
> 
> And Bumberclyde would be better off if he took his mind off asses and turned his face to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed wiped his ass with an uneven number of rocks. True story. Which makes me wonder, what did Jesus wipe his ass with since he had no money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jesus was the son of god, did he ever have diarrhea?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t5ua5XhjoE]SETH MACFARLANES CAVALCADE OF CARTOON COMEDY 12. Fat Jesus - YouTube[/ame]

0:52 to be exact


----------



## Rat in the Hat

It's 10:42, and the "Sherri" account is off-line.

Must be a shift change at the office.


----------



## MJB12741

Oh no.  No Sherri here for now, no fun here for now.  






Rat in the Hat said:


> It's 10:42, and the "Sherri" account is off-line.
> 
> Must be a shift change at the office.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's 10:42, and the "Sherri" account is off-line.
> 
> Must be a shift change at the office.



Can't you just imagine the handover session.  They are giving one of the Sherris hell because of her Scarlett thread.  They will be in a foul mood now.


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What ever happened to the indigenous Persian Zoroastrians once the Muslims paid them a little visit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were NO Zoroastrians in Arabia.
> 
> Although older, Zoroastrianism only enters recorded history in the mid-5th century BCE. Herodotus' The Histories (completed c. 440 BCE) includes a description of Greater Iranian society with what may be recognizably Zoroastrian features, including exposure of the dead.
> 
> When the Sassanid dynasty came into power in 224 CE, they aggressively promoted the Zurvanite form of Zoroastrianism and, in some cases, persecuted Christians.[18] When the Sassanids captured territory, they often built fire temples there to promote their religion. After Constantine, the Sassanids were suspicious of Christians, not least because of their perceived ties to the Christian Roman Empire. As such the Persian Church (the Church of the East) officially broke with Roman Christianity, and was tolerated and even sometimes favored by the Sassanids. wiki
Click to expand...


When did they move Persia into the Arabian peninsula????


----------



## Rat in the Hat

11:12, and the account is back on-line.

That was a long break. The hand-off must have been interesting.

I wonder which "Sherri" we get now??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are the one claiming that happened, back up your claim.




MHunterB said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What ever happened to the indigenous Persian Zoroastrians once the Muslims paid them a little visit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were NO Zoroastrians in Arabia.
> 
> Although older, Zoroastrianism only enters recorded history in the mid-5th century BCE. Herodotus' The Histories (completed c. 440 BCE) includes a description of Greater Iranian society with what may be recognizably Zoroastrian features, including exposure of the dead.
> 
> When the Sassanid dynasty came into power in 224 CE, they aggressively promoted the Zurvanite form of Zoroastrianism and, in some cases, persecuted Christians.[18] When the Sassanids captured territory, they often built fire temples there to promote their religion. After Constantine, the Sassanids were suspicious of Christians, not least because of their perceived ties to the Christian Roman Empire. As such the Persian Church (the Church of the East) officially broke with Roman Christianity, and was tolerated and even sometimes favored by the Sassanids. wiki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did they move Persia into the Arabian peninsula????
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> 11:12, and the account is back on-line.
> 
> That was a long break. The hand-off must have been interesting.
> 
> I wonder which "Sherri" we get now??


Well you have to consider, there was a call to prayer, asses went up and down and heads started banging on the carpet, then a handover meeting, then a "Allahuakbar". And off to the computer we go.


----------



## Kondor3

Nobody is saying that Jesus called for a resurrection of the Homeland.

We are speculating on whether or not Jesus would have been a Zionist in the modern age, had he lived in recent times.

That implies utilizing what is known and recorded of Jesus' thoughts and teachings, in support-of or in opposition-to such speculation.

Most people who are not burdened with a hyper-reliance upon Literalism understand the usefulness of Metaphor.

Most folks here understand that we are speaking in metaphorical terms, about Jesus being a Zionist, not in literal terms...

This means examining his surroundings and the extent of his ministry and surviving fragments of thought and pronouncements on The Law and customs and tradition and prophecy and advocacy for and amongst his own people, in attempting to rationalize what his position might have been, in relation to Zionism, in the modern age...

Nobody is taking the Simple-Minded Position that Jesus actually WAS a Zionist...

Nobody is taking the Simple-Minded Position that Jesus called for a resurrection of the Homeland...

Everyone with two brain cells to rub together and even the sketchiest understanding of historical timelines understand that Jesus and Zionism are separated by 1800-1900 years...

The challenge is to speculate - rationally, and with a logical approach to examining his surviving teachings and commentaries - whether he would have been supportive of Zionism in the modern age, had he lived then, instead...

And, my own personal answer was - Yes, it seems likely that Jesus would have been a Zionist during Zionism's earliest formative period, when it did no more than call for a resurrection of the Homeland, and with the caveat that Jesus might very well have withdrawn his support for Zionism, once the arguments and shooting began...

I have made a cogent summary-caliber case for such speculation...

Your attempt to dismiss it with Simple-Minded Hyper-Literal chatter about Jesus never having called for a resurrection of the homeland is noted - and, in turn, dismissed, with prejudice.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...
> 
> Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...
> 
> Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...
> 
> It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...
> 
> And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...
> 
> He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...
> 
> But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...
> 
> At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...
> 
> Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...
> 
> He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...
> 
> But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...
> 
> In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...
> 
> But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...
> 
> Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Now when all the people were baptized, and when*Jesus also had been baptized and was praying,*the heavens were opened,*and*the Holy Spirit descended on him in bodily form, like a dove; and*a voice came from heaven,*You are my beloved Son;[c]*with you I am well pleased.[d]

The Genealogy of Jesus Christ

Jesus,*when he began his ministry, was about*thirty years of age, being*the son (as was supposed) of Joseph, the son of Heli,*the son of Matthat, the son of Levi, the son of Melchi, the son of Jannai, the son of Joseph,*the son of Mattathias, the son of Amos, the son of Nahum, the son of Esli, the son of Naggai,*the son of Maath, the son of Mattathias, the son of Semein, the son of Josech, the son of Joda,*the son of Joanan, the son of Rhesa,*the son of Zerubbabel, the son*of Shealtiel,[e]*the son of Neri,*the son of Melchi, the son of Addi, the son of Cosam, the son of Elmadam, the son of Er,*the son of Joshua, the son of Eliezer, the son of Jorim, the son of Matthat, the son of Levi,*the son of Simeon, the son of Judah, the son of Joseph, the son of Jonam, the son of Eliakim,*the son of Melea, the son of Menna, the son of Mattatha, the son of*Nathan, the son of David,*the son of Jesse, the son of Obed, the son of Boaz, the son of Sala, the son of Nahshon,the son of Amminadab, the son of Admin, the son of Arni, the son of Hezron, the son of Perez, the son of Judah,*the son of Jacob,*the son of Isaac,*the son of Abraham,*the son of Terah, the son of Nahor,*the son of Serug, the son of Reu, the son of Peleg, the son of Eber, the son of Shelah,*the son of Cainan, the son of Arphaxad, the son of Shem, the son of Noah, the son of Lamech,*the son of Methuselah, the son of Enoch, the son of Jared, the son of Mahalaleel, the son of Cainan,*the son of Enos, the son of Seth, the son of Adam, the son of God.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke+3




Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible. 

Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life. 




Kondor3 said:


> Nobody is saying that Jesus called for a resurrection of the Homeland.
> 
> We are speculating on whether or not Jesus would have been a Zionist in the modern age, had he lived in recent times.
> 
> That implies utilizing what is known and recorded of Jesus' thoughts and teachings, in support-of or in opposition-to such speculation.
> 
> Most people who are not burdened with a hyper-reliance upon Literalism understand the usefulness of Metaphor.
> 
> Most folks here understand that we are speaking in metaphorical terms, about Jesus being a Zionist, not in literal terms...
> 
> This means examining his surroundings and the extent of his ministry and surviving fragments of thought and pronouncements on The Law and customs and tradition and prophecy and advocacy for and amongst his own people, in attempting to rationalize what his position might have been, in relation to Zionism, in the modern age...
> 
> Nobody is taking the Simple-Minded Position that Jesus actually WAS a Zionist...
> 
> Nobody is taking the Simple-Minded Position that Jesus called for a resurrection of the Homeland...
> 
> Everyone with two brain cells to rub together and even the sketchiest understanding of historical timelines understand that Jesus and Zionism are separated by 1800-1900 years...
> 
> The challenge is to speculate - rationally, and with a logical approach to examining his surviving teachings and commentaries - whether he would have been supportive of Zionism in the modern age, had he lived then, instead...
> 
> And, my own personal answer was - Yes, it seems likely that Jesus would have been a Zionist during Zionism's earliest formative period, when it did no more than call for a resurrection of the Homeland, and with the caveat that Jesus might very well have withdrawn his support for Zionism, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> I have made a cogent summary-caliber case for such speculation...
> 
> Your attempt to dismiss it with Simple-Minded Hyper-Literal chatter about Jesus never having called for a resurrection of the homeland is noted - and, in turn, dismissed, with prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews of Israel are dealing with the Zion of present-day reality...
> 
> Resurrecting the Jewish Homeland after being scattered to the winds for so many centuries...
> 
> Given Jesus' decision to limit his start-up ministry to his own people (_the Jews of Ancient Israel [Israel-Judah-Judea]_)...
> 
> Given Jesus' admonitions, to respect and obey the Law of Moses, and that he fulfilled all such Law and Prophecy, as those had previously manifested within Ancient Israel...
> 
> It's a good bet that he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Jewish Homeland, some decades in advance of the 70 AD Sack of Jerusalem and the Judeo-Roman Wars...
> 
> And if he was in favor of _sustaining_ a Homeland, it stands to reason that he would be in favor of _re-establishing_ a Homeland, if the need ever arose...
> 
> He might very well not approve of tactics and violence employed by the Jews *OR* the Muslims, and those would probably force him to abandon what early Zionism has evolved into in recent decades...
> 
> But within the realm of non-violent action to resurrect a Jewish Homeland, it seems likely that his natural love for his own people would have caused him to favor a nonviolent reestablishment of Israel...
> 
> At its core or its roots, Zionism is nothing more than the Concept of bringing Jews back to the Holy Land in order to recreate a Jewish Homeland...
> 
> Of course, Jesus lived some 1800 years or more before the advent of Zionism, as we understand the concept in modern times...
> 
> He was _already _'home' and had no _need_ to 'return'...
> 
> But it seems entirely logical and reasonable to speculate that if Jesus could time-travel into the 19th and 20th and 21st Centuries, he would probably have supported Zionism, in whole or in part, _in its earliest and nonviolent forms_...
> 
> In a narrow, literal sense, of _course_ Jesus was not a Zionist - the timing was all wrong...
> 
> But... _metaphorically_ speaking (_which is the mode of thought which any sane person would construe in assessing the OP_)... and focused upon Zionism in its _earliest_ forms...
> 
> Yes... it seems reasonable to speculate that Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist, even if he might have abandoned the movement, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> Thus speaketh the Middle Ground Approach to the challenge posed by the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

But but Sherri, have you forgotten that you didn't even know that John the Baptist was a Jew?  Youa re so funny.  Heh Heh!





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now when all the people were baptized, and when*Jesus also had been baptized and was praying,*the heavens were opened,*and*the Holy Spirit descended on him in bodily form, like a dove; and*a voice came from heaven,*You are my beloved Son;[c]*with you I am well pleased.[d]
> 
> The Genealogy of Jesus Christ
> 
> Jesus,*when he began his ministry, was about*thirty years of age, being*the son (as was supposed) of Joseph, the son of Heli,*the son of Matthat, the son of Levi, the son of Melchi, the son of Jannai, the son of Joseph,*the son of Mattathias, the son of Amos, the son of Nahum, the son of Esli, the son of Naggai,*the son of Maath, the son of Mattathias, the son of Semein, the son of Josech, the son of Joda,*the son of Joanan, the son of Rhesa,*the son of Zerubbabel, the son*of Shealtiel,[e]*the son of Neri,*the son of Melchi, the son of Addi, the son of Cosam, the son of Elmadam, the son of Er,*the son of Joshua, the son of Eliezer, the son of Jorim, the son of Matthat, the son of Levi,*the son of Simeon, the son of Judah, the son of Joseph, the son of Jonam, the son of Eliakim,*the son of Melea, the son of Menna, the son of Mattatha, the son of*Nathan, the son of David,*the son of Jesse, the son of Obed, the son of Boaz, the son of Sala, the son of Nahshon,the son of Amminadab, the son of Admin, the son of Arni, the son of Hezron, the son of Perez, the son of Judah,*the son of Jacob,*the son of Isaac,*the son of Abraham,*the son of Terah, the son of Nahor,*the son of Serug, the son of Reu, the son of Peleg, the son of Eber, the son of Shelah,*the son of Cainan, the son of Arphaxad, the son of Shem, the son of Noah, the son of Lamech,*the son of Methuselah, the son of Enoch, the son of Jared, the son of Mahalaleel, the son of Cainan,*the son of Enos, the son of Seth, the son of Adam, the son of God.
> 
> Luke 3 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - In - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible.
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying that Jesus called for a resurrection of the Homeland.
> 
> We are speculating on whether or not Jesus would have been a Zionist in the modern age, had he lived in recent times.
> 
> That implies utilizing what is known and recorded of Jesus' thoughts and teachings, in support-of or in opposition-to such speculation.
> 
> Most people who are not burdened with a hyper-reliance upon Literalism understand the usefulness of Metaphor.
> 
> Most folks here understand that we are speaking in metaphorical terms, about Jesus being a Zionist, not in literal terms...
> 
> This means examining his surroundings and the extent of his ministry and surviving fragments of thought and pronouncements on The Law and customs and tradition and prophecy and advocacy for and amongst his own people, in attempting to rationalize what his position might have been, in relation to Zionism, in the modern age...
> 
> Nobody is taking the Simple-Minded Position that Jesus actually WAS a Zionist...
> 
> Nobody is taking the Simple-Minded Position that Jesus called for a resurrection of the Homeland...
> 
> Everyone with two brain cells to rub together and even the sketchiest understanding of historical timelines understand that Jesus and Zionism are separated by 1800-1900 years...
> 
> The challenge is to speculate - rationally, and with a logical approach to examining his surviving teachings and commentaries - whether he would have been supportive of Zionism in the modern age, had he lived then, instead...
> 
> And, my own personal answer was - Yes, it seems likely that Jesus would have been a Zionist during Zionism's earliest formative period, when it did no more than call for a resurrection of the Homeland, and with the caveat that Jesus might very well have withdrawn his support for Zionism, once the arguments and shooting began...
> 
> I have made a cogent summary-caliber case for such speculation...
> 
> Your attempt to dismiss it with Simple-Minded Hyper-Literal chatter about Jesus never having called for a resurrection of the homeland is noted - and, in turn, dismissed, with prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does not call and did not call for a resurrection of the homeland.
> 
> He offers Salvation right now for those who believe in Him and membership today in the Kingdom of God which is eternal LIFE with Him, for those who believe in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.  

*Mikveh*

Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection" &#8211; generally, a collection of water.
Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.

Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.

Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.  Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
The Torah requires full immersion

-after Keri &#8212; normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to -Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
-after Zav/Zavah &#8212; abnormal discharges of body fluids
-after Tzaraath &#8212; certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
-by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
-by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
-by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
-by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual 
-after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
-after eating meat from an animal that died naturally

The word mikveh makes use of the same root letters in Hebrew as the word for "hope" and this has served as the basis for homiletical comparison of the two concepts in both biblical and rabbinic literature. For instance, in the Book of Jeremiah, the word mikveh is used in the sense of "hope," but at the same time also associated with "living water":
O Hashem, the Hope [mikveh] of Israel, all who forsake you will be ashamed ... because they have forsaken Hashem, the fountain of living water
Are there any of the worthless idols of the nations, that can cause rain? or can the heavens give showers? Is it not you, Hashem our God, and do we not hope [nekaveh] in you? For you have made all these things.

******

Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.
> 
> *Mikveh*
> 
> Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection" &#8211; generally, a collection of water.
> Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.
> 
> Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.
> 
> Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.
> 
> Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
> The Torah requires full immersion
> after Keri &#8212; normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
> after Zav/Zavah &#8212; abnormal discharges of body fluids
> after Tzaraath &#8212; certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
> by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
> by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
> by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
> by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual
> after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
> after eating meat from an animal that died naturally
> 
> ******
> 
> Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!


So Jesus was baptized as a Zionist Jew by a Zionist Jew. This should put and end to the question of Jesus' Zionism.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.
> 
> *Mikveh*
> 
> Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection" &#8211; generally, a collection of water.
> Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.
> 
> Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.
> 
> Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.
> 
> Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
> The Torah requires full immersion
> after Keri &#8212; normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
> after Zav/Zavah &#8212; abnormal discharges of body fluids
> after Tzaraath &#8212; certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
> by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
> by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
> by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
> by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual
> after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
> after eating meat from an animal that died naturally
> 
> ******
> 
> Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!
> 
> 
> 
> So Jesus was baptized as a Zionist Jew by a Zionist Jew. This should put and end to the question of Jesus' Zionism.
Click to expand...

Of course!  It was John the Baptist's job to make people think that one day, he will "Mikveh" the Messiah. And considering the turbulent times Jews were living under at the time, everybody was praying for the prophecized Messiah to come and save Israel from the Roman occupation.   I assume John the Baptist's prayer went something like this: " dear lord oh God of Israel, let this be the Messiah" and then he would immerse the person in the water. I don't think it was any different whe it was done on Jesus. 

Even today, when a Jewish male is born, orthodox and tradition Jews sing hymns about the possibility of the child being the Messiah during the circumcision. I've seen it in every circumcision I was invited to. I assume they chanted the same songs during my circumcision. How wrong they were!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible. Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life_..."


Reminder to self:

Under no circumstances, never, _ever_ again, attempt to conduct a rational exchange with this creature. She is not sane.

-------------------

_Response to Crazy Sherriah_:

You have one interpretation of the teachings and pronouncements and nature of Jesus.

Your interpretation is not the only interpretation, nor is it even a certainty that your interpretation is a correct one, or one of several correct ones.

The Lord God, King of the Universe, is bound to be far more flexible in outlook than the narrow straight jacket into which your interpretation attempts to limit him to.

You have no credentials for making authoritative pronouncements on such subject matter.

You presume to know the Mind of God in such matters; implicit in your certitude; you do not have to declare it.

Your presumption demonstrates arrogant self-certainty in the face of the Vast Unknown that the Ineffable One has presented to us.

For shame.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who cares about Zionist rituals?

Certainly, Jesus does not.

Nor, did John the Baptist.

Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.




Roudy said:


> John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.
> 
> *Mikveh*
> 
> Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection"  generally, a collection of water.
> Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.
> 
> Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.
> 
> Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.  Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
> The Torah requires full immersion
> 
> -after Keri  normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to -Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
> -after Zav/Zavah  abnormal discharges of body fluids
> -after Tzaraath  certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
> -by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
> -by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
> -by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
> -by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual
> -after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
> -after eating meat from an animal that died naturally
> 
> The word mikveh makes use of the same root letters in Hebrew as the word for "hope" and this has served as the basis for homiletical comparison of the two concepts in both biblical and rabbinic literature. For instance, in the Book of Jeremiah, the word mikveh is used in the sense of "hope," but at the same time also associated with "living water":
> O Hashem, the Hope [mikveh] of Israel, all who forsake you will be ashamed ... because they have forsaken Hashem, the fountain of living water
> Are there any of the worthless idols of the nations, that can cause rain? or can the heavens give showers? Is it not you, Hashem our God, and do we not hope [nekaveh] in you? For you have made all these things.
> 
> ******
> 
> Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I read The Bible and I know who Jesus is from what is written there.

I do not add to it or take from it the Jesus I know from the Word of God.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible. Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder to self:
> 
> Under no circumstances, never, _ever_ again, attempt to conduct a rational exchange with this creature. She is not sane.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> _Response to Crazy Sherriah_:
> 
> You have one interpretation of the teachings and pronouncements and nature of Jesus.
> 
> Your interpretation is not the only interpretation, nor is it even a certainty that your interpretation is a correct one, or one of several correct ones.
> 
> The Lord God, King of the Universe, is bound to be far more flexible in outlook than the narrow straight jacket into which your interpretation attempts to limit him to.
> 
> You have no credentials for making authoritative pronouncements on such subject matter.
> 
> You presume to know the Mind of God in such matters; implicit in your certitude; you do not have to declare it.
> 
> Your presumption demonstrates arrogant self-certainty in the face of the Vast Unknown that the Ineffable One has presented to us.
> 
> For shame.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

Losing the Propaganda War


By HIRSH GOODMANJAN. 31, 2014 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/opinion/sunday/how-israel-is-losing-the-propaganda-war.html


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri just put her foot in her mouth, calling an ancient Jewish ritual that existed from Jesus' time and before "Zionist". Despite her continuously claiming that Zioism didn't exist back then! 

Did the donkey put her foot in her mouth AGAIN?!   Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I read The Bible and I know who Jesus is from what is written there.
> 
> I do not add to it or take from it the Jesus I know from the Word of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible. Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder to self:
> 
> Under no circumstances, never, _ever_ again, attempt to conduct a rational exchange with this creature. She is not sane.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> _Response to Crazy Sherriah_:
> 
> You have one interpretation of the teachings and pronouncements and nature of Jesus.
> 
> Your interpretation is not the only interpretation, nor is it even a certainty that your interpretation is a correct one, or one of several correct ones.
> 
> The Lord God, King of the Universe, is bound to be far more flexible in outlook than the narrow straight jacket into which your interpretation attempts to limit him to.
> 
> You have no credentials for making authoritative pronouncements on such subject matter.
> 
> You presume to know the Mind of God in such matters; implicit in your certitude; you do not have to declare it.
> 
> Your presumption demonstrates arrogant self-certainty in the face of the Vast Unknown that the Ineffable One has presented to us.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, you only mutilate the Bible, slander Jesus, and blaspheme Christianity. That's all.


----------



## MHunterB

In its mouth, up its anus - there's really no difference........


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I read The Bible and I know who Jesus is from what is written there.
> 
> I do not add to it or take from it the Jesus I know from the Word of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible. Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder to self:
> 
> Under no circumstances, never, _ever_ again, attempt to conduct a rational exchange with this creature. She is not sane.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> _Response to Crazy Sherriah_:
> 
> You have one interpretation of the teachings and pronouncements and nature of Jesus.
> 
> Your interpretation is not the only interpretation, nor is it even a certainty that your interpretation is a correct one, or one of several correct ones.
> 
> The Lord God, King of the Universe, is bound to be far more flexible in outlook than the narrow straight jacket into which your interpretation attempts to limit him to.
> 
> You have no credentials for making authoritative pronouncements on such subject matter.
> 
> You presume to know the Mind of God in such matters; implicit in your certitude; you do not have to declare it.
> 
> Your presumption demonstrates arrogant self-certainty in the face of the Vast Unknown that the Ineffable One has presented to us.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Holy Shit SatanicSherri. You have been posting for 48 consecutive hours. Over 200 posts. For God's sake woman do you not see anything abnormal with this behavior? Admit that even Jesus is a Zionist and seek help. Seriously. There is something terribly wrong with you.


----------



## Roudy

What time is it?!  Time to bitch slap Jihad Sherri with Zionist verses from the Bible!  

Bible Verses About *Zion*

Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> What time is it?!  Time to bitch slap Jihad Sherri with Zionist verses from the Bible!
> 
> Bible Verses About *Zion*
> 
> Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


*Jihad Sherri: "So?  All these verses with Zion don't mean anything.  Jesus was a Palestinian Muslim and Hamas reminds me of Jesus! *


----------



## toastman

You're talking to a woman that compared Hamas to Jesus. I don't think you'll get through to her


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> You're talking to a woman that compared Hamas to Jesus. I don't think you'll get through to her


Hard to believe creatures like Sherri exist, but they do!


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a woman that compared Hamas to Jesus. I don't think you'll get through to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe creatures like Sherri exist, but they do!
Click to expand...


Mental institutions are filled with such people.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> Losing the Propaganda War
> 
> 
> By HIRSH GOODMANJAN. 31, 2014
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/opinion/sunday/how-israel-is-losing-the-propaganda-war.html


This guy wrote a thought provoking article. Everyone should read it. 


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/op...ganda-war.html


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a woman that compared Hamas to Jesus. I don't think you'll get through to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe creatures like Sherri exist, but they do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mental institutions are filled with such people.
Click to expand...

So are neo Nazi and skinhead groups.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Losing the Propaganda War
> 
> 
> By HIRSH GOODMANJAN. 31, 2014
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/opinion/sunday/how-israel-is-losing-the-propaganda-war.html
> 
> 
> 
> This guy wrote a thought provoking article. Everyone should read it.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/op...ganda-war.html
Click to expand...

Bad link bro.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Losing the Propaganda War
> 
> 
> By HIRSH GOODMANJAN. 31, 2014
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/opinion/sunday/how-israel-is-losing-the-propaganda-war.html
> 
> 
> 
> This guy wrote a thought provoking article. Everyone should read it.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/op...ganda-war.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad link bro.
Click to expand...

Check Shaarona's link. I copied it from her post.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy wrote a thought provoking article. Everyone should read it.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/op...ganda-war.html
> 
> 
> 
> Bad link bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check Shaarona's link. I copied it from her post.
Click to expand...

Yes, we really should listen to what the NY TIMES aka American Pravda has to say.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.
> 
> *Mikveh*
> 
> Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection"  generally, a collection of water.
> Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.
> 
> Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.
> 
> Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.  Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
> The Torah requires full immersion
> 
> -after Keri  normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to -Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
> -after Zav/Zavah  abnormal discharges of body fluids
> -after Tzaraath  certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
> -by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
> -by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
> -by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
> -by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual
> -after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
> -after eating meat from an animal that died naturally
> 
> The word mikveh makes use of the same root letters in Hebrew as the word for "hope" and this has served as the basis for homiletical comparison of the two concepts in both biblical and rabbinic literature. For instance, in the Book of Jeremiah, the word mikveh is used in the sense of "hope," but at the same time also associated with "living water":
> O Hashem, the Hope [mikveh] of Israel, all who forsake you will be ashamed ... because they have forsaken Hashem, the fountain of living water
> Are there any of the worthless idols of the nations, that can cause rain? or can the heavens give showers? Is it not you, Hashem our God, and do we not hope [nekaveh] in you? For you have made all these things.
> 
> ******
> 
> Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!
Click to expand...




I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.

Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.
> 
> *Mikveh*
> 
> Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection"  generally, a collection of water.
> Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.
> 
> Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.
> 
> Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.  Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
> The Torah requires full immersion
> 
> -after Keri  normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to -Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
> -after Zav/Zavah  abnormal discharges of body fluids
> -after Tzaraath  certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
> -by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
> -by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
> -by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
> -by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual
> -after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
> -after eating meat from an animal that died naturally
> 
> The word mikveh makes use of the same root letters in Hebrew as the word for "hope" and this has served as the basis for homiletical comparison of the two concepts in both biblical and rabbinic literature. For instance, in the Book of Jeremiah, the word mikveh is used in the sense of "hope," but at the same time also associated with "living water":
> O Hashem, the Hope [mikveh] of Israel, all who forsake you will be ashamed ... because they have forsaken Hashem, the fountain of living water
> Are there any of the worthless idols of the nations, that can cause rain? or can the heavens give showers? Is it not you, Hashem our God, and do we not hope [nekaveh] in you? For you have made all these things.
> 
> ******
> 
> Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
Click to expand...

I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.
Click to expand...

Her eyelids are made of IDF soldiers' foreskins. Every time she blinks....


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.
Click to expand...


Well that Iranian gang, growing up as good Muslims, certainly have no foreskins since they were circumcised just like Jesus, only about 8 years old instead of 8 days like Jesus and the other Jews.  Imagine if Mohammed didn't live among any Jews and heard about circumcision, that Iranian gang would be uncircumcised with their foreskins intact.


----------



## MJB12741

Yes.  Circumcision was & still is a health tradition among Zionists, including Jesus.





Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am not a Zionist, I am not into your Satanic rituals.



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> John the Baptist was a Zionist Jew practicing the ancient Jewish "Mikveh" immersion ritual which is supposed to make one pure.
> 
> *Mikveh*
> 
> Mikveh (sometimes spelled mikvah, mikve, or mikva) (Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1492; / &#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492;, Modern Mikve Tiberian Miqw&#257;; plural: mikva'ot or mikves (Yiddish) Hebrew: &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1462;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; / &#1502;&#1460;&#1511;&#1456;&#1493;&#1464;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514 is a bath used for the purpose of ritual immersion in Judaism. The word "mikveh", as used in the Hebrew Bible, literally means a "collection" &#8211; generally, a collection of water.
> Several biblical regulations specify that full immersion in water is required to regain ritual purity after ritually impure incidents have occurred. A person was required to be ritually pure in order to enter the Temple. In addition, a convert to Judaism is required to immerse in a mikveh as part of the his/her conversion, and a woman is required to immerse in a mikveh after her menstrual period or childbirth before she and her husband can resume marital relations. In this context, "purity" and "impurity" are imperfect translations of the Hebrew "tahara" and "tumah", respectively, in that the negative connotation of the word impurity is not intended; rather being "impure" is indicative of being in a state in which certain things are prohibited (as relevant) until one has become "pure" again by immersion in a mikveh.
> 
> Most forms of impurity can be nullified through immersion in any natural collection of water. However, some impurities, such as a zav, require "living water," such as springs or groundwater wells. Living water has the further advantage of being able to purify even while flowing, as opposed to rainwater which must be stationary in order to purify. The mikveh is designed to simplify this requirement, by providing a bathing facility that remains in ritual contact with a natural source of water.
> 
> Ancient mikvehs dating from before the late first century can be found throughout the land of Israel as well as in historic communities of the Jewish diaspora.  Traditionally, the mikveh was used by both men and women to regain ritual purity after various events, according to regulations laid down in the Torah and in classical rabbinical literature.
> The Torah requires full immersion
> 
> -after Keri &#8212; normal emissions of semen, whether from sexual activity, or from nocturnal emission bathing in a mikveh due to -Keri is known as tevilath Ezra ("the immersion of Ezra")
> -after Zav/Zavah &#8212; abnormal discharges of body fluids
> -after Tzaraath &#8212; certain skin condition(s). These are termed lepra in the Septuagint, and therefore traditionally translated into English as leprosy; this is probably a translation error, as the Greek term lepra mostly refers to psoriasis, and the Greek term for leprosy was elephas/elephantiasis.
> -by anyone who came into contact with someone suffering from Zav/Zavah, or into contact with someone still in Niddah (normal menstruation), or who comes into contact with articles that have been used or sat upon by such persons
> -by Jewish priests when they are being consecrated
> -by the Jewish high priest on Yom Kippur, after sending away the goat to Azazel, and by the man who leads away the goat
> -by the Jewish priest who performed the Red Heifer ritual
> -after contact with a corpse or grave, in addition to having the ashes of the Red heifer ritual sprinkled upon them
> -after eating meat from an animal that died naturally
> 
> The word mikveh makes use of the same root letters in Hebrew as the word for "hope" and this has served as the basis for homiletical comparison of the two concepts in both biblical and rabbinic literature. For instance, in the Book of Jeremiah, the word mikveh is used in the sense of "hope," but at the same time also associated with "living water":
> O Hashem, the Hope [mikveh] of Israel, all who forsake you will be ashamed ... because they have forsaken Hashem, the fountain of living water
> Are there any of the worthless idols of the nations, that can cause rain? or can the heavens give showers? Is it not you, Hashem our God, and do we not hope [nekaveh] in you? For you have made all these things.
> 
> ******
> 
> Ring a Bell?  That's EXACTLY what Zionist Jew John the Baptist was doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Yes but the Muslim in you certainly believes in circumcision.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not a Zionist, I am not into your Satanic rituals.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Zionist rituals?
> 
> Certainly, Jesus does not.
> 
> Nor, did John the Baptist.
> 
> Stop slandering Jesus, scum of the earth Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am not a Muslim, and I could care less about circumcision, I certainly have no belief in it.

I cannot believe any people putting a belief and faith in Circumcision.

I believe in Jesus. 



Sweet_Caroline said:


> Yes but the Muslim in you certainly believes in circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Zionist, I am not into your Satanic rituals.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are really showing your ignorance.

Let us  see you back up that claim Iranians get circumcised at 8 years old.

Did you finish the first grade?






Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri Scum never celebrated January 1st as Jesus' Circumcision Day.
> 
> Why January 1 is Special Even Jesus was Circumcised on the Eight - InterfaithFamily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that Iranian gang, growing up as good Muslims, certainly have no foreskins since they were circumcised just like Jesus, only about 8 years old instead of 8 days like Jesus and the other Jews.  Imagine if Mohammed didn't live among any Jews and heard about circumcision, that Iranian gang would be uncircumcised with their foreskins intact.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I really do not think all these labels we human beings place on ourselves or place on others, like Zionist or Nazi or freedom fighter or terrorists, etc , mean much to God. They are but man made words elevating ourselves or demeaning another. There is sin in both.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not a Muslim, and I could care less about circumcision, I certainly have no belief in it.
> 
> I cannot believe any people putting a belief and faith in Circumcision.
> 
> I believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the Muslim in you certainly believes in circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Zionist, I am not into your Satanic rituals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You put your beliefs on wine being blood. For us that's even more insane that circumcision, that has it's health advantages. So before talking about "absurd" rituals, fill your mouth water.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I really do not think all these labels we human beings place on ourselves or place on others, like Zionist or Nazi or freedom fighter or terrorists, etc , mean much to God. They are but man made words elevating ourselves or demeaning another. There is sin in both.



Psychology 101, and you failed in it, Sherri.

Human beings are _designed_ in a way that they define themselves, and others, in different ways. That's called "group belonging", you know. human behavior.

Sin to God? God created man as just another creature in nature. And just like any other creature in nature, human beings are divided. just like any other creation, humans find their horde.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I took the class and passed it and earned a degree as a Psychology major, so save your Zionist psychology spill for your shill pals. 

We do not define ourself or create ourself, you are completely leaving God out of the picture. 

There is a  reason for existing, for us being here.

Its all about God, not all about us.






Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not think all these labels we human beings place on ourselves or place on others, like Zionist or Nazi or freedom fighter or terrorists, etc , mean much to God. They are but man made words elevating ourselves or demeaning another. There is sin in both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology 101, and you failed in it, Sherri.
> 
> Human beings are _designed_ in a way that they define themselves, and others, in different ways. That's called "group belonging", you know. human behavior.
> 
> Sin to God? God created man as just another creature in nature. And just like any other creature in nature, human beings are divided. just like any other creation, humans find their horde.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You seem to have some misunderstanding about Christian beliefs.




Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Muslim, and I could care less about circumcision, I certainly have no belief in it.
> 
> I cannot believe any people putting a belief and faith in Circumcision.
> 
> I believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the Muslim in you certainly believes in circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You put your beliefs on wine being blood. For us that's even more insane that circumcision, that has it's health advantages. So before talking about "absurd" rituals, fill your mouth water.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are really showing your ignorance.
> 
> Let us  see you back up that claim Iranians get circumcised at 8 years old.
> 
> Did you finish the first grade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that Iranian gang, growing up as good Muslims, certainly have no foreskins since they were circumcised just like Jesus, only about 8 years old instead of 8 days like Jesus and the other Jews.  Imagine if Mohammed didn't live among any Jews and heard about circumcision, that Iranian gang would be uncircumcised with their foreskins intact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Will the words from the hadiths do, that is like the definition of the Koran to muslims

 Al-Nawawi said: 

 Our companions said: The time when circumcision becomes obligatory is after puberty. 

 Al-Majmoo, 1/351 

 Ibn al-Qayyim (may Allaah have mercy on him) favoured the view that it is obligatory before puberty, so that the child will reach puberty in a circumcised state, but the obligation here is upon the guardian, not the child. 

 Ibn al-Qayyim said: 

 In my view it is obligatory for the guardian to circumcise the child before puberty, so that he will grow up in a circumcised state, because the duty can only be done in this manner The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) enjoined fathers to tell their children to pray when they are seven and to smack them if they do not pray when they are ten, so what justification can there be for not circumcising them until after they have reached puberty? 

 Shaykh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah said: 

 With regard to circumcision, whenever he wants he can be circumcised, but if he is approaching the age of puberty he should be circumcised as the Arabs used to do, to make sure he does not reach puberty when he is not circumcised.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are really showing your ignorance.
> 
> Let us  see you back up that claim Iranians get circumcised at 8 years old.
> 
> Did you finish the first grade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why. I know I did and everyone I know did too. Maybe Sherriah's allergic to foreskins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that Iranian gang, growing up as good Muslims, certainly have no foreskins since they were circumcised just like Jesus, only about 8 years old instead of 8 days like Jesus and the other Jews.  Imagine if Mohammed didn't live among any Jews and heard about circumcision, that Iranian gang would be uncircumcised with their foreskins intact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Iranians get circumcised even older than that disphit.


----------



## Roudy

Does the ignorant witch not know that Jesus was circumcised according to Jewish law?

Unreal.

Luke 2:21-39
King James Version (KJV)
21 And when eight days were accomplished for the circumcising of the child, his name was called Jesus, which was so named of the angel before he was conceived in the womb.

22 And when the days of her purification according to the law of Moses were accomplished, they brought him to Jerusalem, to present him to the Lord;

23 (As it is written in the law of the Lord, Every male that openeth the womb shall be called holy to the Lord

24 And to offer a sacrifice according to that which is said in the law of the Lord, A pair of turtledoves, or two young pigeons.

25 And, behold, there was a man in Jerusalem, whose name was Simeon; and the same man was just and devout, waiting for the consolation of Israel: and the Holy Ghost was upon him.

26 And it was revealed unto him by the Holy Ghost, that he should not see death, before he had seen the Lord's Christ.

27 And he came by the Spirit into the temple: and when the parents brought in the child Jesus, to do for him after the custom of the law,

28 Then took he him up in his arms, and blessed God, and said,

29 Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word:

30 For mine eyes have seen thy salvation,

31 Which thou hast prepared before the face of all people;

32 A light to lighten the Gentiles, and the glory of thy people Israel.

33 And Joseph and his mother marvelled at those things which were spoken of him.

34 And Simeon blessed them, and said unto Mary his mother, Behold, this child is set for the fall and rising again of many in Israel; and for a sign which shall be spoken against;

35 (Yea, a sword shall pierce through thy own soul also,) that the thoughts of many hearts may be revealed.

36 And there was one Anna, a prophetess, the daughter of Phanuel, of the tribe of Aser: she was of a great age, and had lived with an husband seven years from her virginity;

37 And she was a widow of about fourscore and four years, which departed not from the temple, but served God with fastings and prayers night and day.

38 And she coming in that instant gave thanks likewise unto the Lord, and spake of him to all them that looked for redemption in Jerusalem.

39 And when they had performed all things according to the law of the Lord, they returned into Galilee, to their own city Nazareth.


----------



## Roudy

Time for.....some Zionist verses from the Bible!

Bible Verses About *Zion*

Bible verses related to *Zion* from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of* Zion *more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The *Zion *of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto *Zion,* Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort *Zion*: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of* Zion.*

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, *O Zion*; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to* Zion* with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of *Sion *the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of *Sion*, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O* Zion*, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto *Zion*, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for* Zion *with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of* Zion:* for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again *Zion.*

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount *Zion,* and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount *Sion,* and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in *Zion, *and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto *Zion, *Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:   (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of *Sion*: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in* Zion.*

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in *Zion*, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount *Zion *and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in *Zion,* and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as *Zion *travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in *Sion*: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of* Zion *hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O *Zion*, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort *Zion,* and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of *Zion*; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel.   (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of *Zion* do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to* Zion* with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] *Zion*, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of *Zion*, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _You seem to have some misunderstanding about Christian beliefs..._


Funny you should mention that.

So do you.

The first misunderstanding being that you are a Christian.


----------



## MJB12741

Considering all the laughs she gives us, let us forgive her ignorance & do all we can to keep her here to releive our minds from the reality of those she supports killing us Christians & Jews all over the world.  Gosh I wonder what Jesus would say about that?





Roudy said:


> Does the ignorant witch not know that Jesus was circumcised according to Jewish law?
> 
> Unreal.
> 
> Luke 2:21-39
> King James Version (KJV)
> 21 And when eight days were accomplished for the circumcising of the child, his name was called Jesus, which was so named of the angel before he was conceived in the womb.
> 
> 22 And when the days of her purification according to the law of Moses were accomplished, they brought him to Jerusalem, to present him to the Lord;
> 
> 23 (As it is written in the law of the Lord, Every male that openeth the womb shall be called holy to the Lord
> 
> 24 And to offer a sacrifice according to that which is said in the law of the Lord, A pair of turtledoves, or two young pigeons.
> 
> 25 And, behold, there was a man in Jerusalem, whose name was Simeon; and the same man was just and devout, waiting for the consolation of Israel: and the Holy Ghost was upon him.
> 
> 26 And it was revealed unto him by the Holy Ghost, that he should not see death, before he had seen the Lord's Christ.
> 
> 27 And he came by the Spirit into the temple: and when the parents brought in the child Jesus, to do for him after the custom of the law,
> 
> 28 Then took he him up in his arms, and blessed God, and said,
> 
> 29 Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word:
> 
> 30 For mine eyes have seen thy salvation,
> 
> 31 Which thou hast prepared before the face of all people;
> 
> 32 A light to lighten the Gentiles, and the glory of thy people Israel.
> 
> 33 And Joseph and his mother marvelled at those things which were spoken of him.
> 
> 34 And Simeon blessed them, and said unto Mary his mother, Behold, this child is set for the fall and rising again of many in Israel; and for a sign which shall be spoken against;
> 
> 35 (Yea, a sword shall pierce through thy own soul also,) that the thoughts of many hearts may be revealed.
> 
> 36 And there was one Anna, a prophetess, the daughter of Phanuel, of the tribe of Aser: she was of a great age, and had lived with an husband seven years from her virginity;
> 
> 37 And she was a widow of about fourscore and four years, which departed not from the temple, but served God with fastings and prayers night and day.
> 
> 38 And she coming in that instant gave thanks likewise unto the Lord, and spake of him to all them that looked for redemption in Jerusalem.
> 
> 39 And when they had performed all things according to the law of the Lord, they returned into Galilee, to their own city Nazareth.


----------



## Shaarona

Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.

I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.


----------



## MJB12741

I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!





Shaarona said:


> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
Click to expand...


Read Moshe Dayan... 

Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
Click to expand...

One does not have to have visited or lived in those countries or regions to correctly interpret the Palestinian track record in reaching a reasonable and peaceful compromise solution. It's pointless, trying to deal with those people.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One does not have to have visited or lived in those countries or regions to correctly interpret the Palestinian track record in reaching a reasonable and peaceful compromise solution. It's pointless, trying to deal with those people.
Click to expand...


The Israelis have derailed every attempt at peace since Eisenhower...  They want more land and water assets... always have.


----------



## Andylusion

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in Jesus, so I am saved.
> 
> And I condemn no one, it is continuing disbelief that condemns.
> 
> You choose heaven or hell all on your own.



You are not saved because you believe alone.   He has to be your Lord too.   Even Satan and the Demons "believe" in Jesus.

You have to actually do what He says, and support the will of the Father, which clearly includes supporting Zion.

"Why do you call me Lord Lord, and do not do the things I say?"  -Jesus.

As many have pointed out, the will of the Father, is for Zionism.  Not because I said so, but because that's what the Bible, what you claim is the word of G-d says.

And honestly, I don't know what you hope to accomplish here.   People are mocking, and laughing at Jesus, because of you on this forum.    Do you think this is helping the Kingdom of G-d, by making a mockery of Christianity?

I don't understand your motivation for being here.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.





 You would not know a Christian Zionist if one came up and bit you on the nose, all you are good for is posting islamonazi propaganda and raghead pallywood lies.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to have visited or lived in those countries or regions to correctly interpret the Palestinian track record in reaching a reasonable and peaceful compromise solution. It's pointless, trying to deal with those people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis have derailed every attempt at peace since Eisenhower...  They want more land and water assets... always have.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sure that there's plenty of blame to go around, for both sides.

And it's no secret that they'd rather have it all, from River to Sea.

But they seem to have reached for compromise more often than the Palestinians have, until finally reaching a point where they pretty much came to view the process as futile.

And, of course, they are not sworn to destroy the Palestinians, unlike the Palestinians, who have sworn to drive the Jews into the Mediterranean on more than one occasion.

Land-for-peace deals never work out very well for Israel.

I don't blame them for giving up on such things.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
Click to expand...





Have you ?


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not know a Christian Zionist if one came up and bit you on the nose, all you are good for is posting islamonazi propaganda and raghead pallywood lies.
Click to expand...


Has nothing to do with Islam.. just Dominionist theology... Its a false theology..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:1-21

English Standard Version (ESV)

You Must Be Born Again

Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*&#8220;Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.&#8221;*Jesus answered him,&#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.&#8221;*Nicodemus said to him, &#8220;How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?&#8221;*Jesus answered,*&#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, &#8216;You[d]*must be born*again.&#8217;The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.&#8221;

Nicodemus said to him,*&#8220;How can these things be?&#8221;*Jesus answered him,*&#8220;Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.&#8221;






I believe in Jesus and stand proclaiming  His words.

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.

As Jesus says, the only way to the Father is through the Son.

Jesus is the Way and the Truth and the Life.



That says everything that matters.




Kondor3 said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



You seem to have some misunderstanding about Christian beliefs...

Click to expand...

Funny you should mention that.

So do you.

The first misunderstanding being that you are a Christian.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ?
Click to expand...


Oh yes.. three visits of two weeks each.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I believe in Jesus and stand on His words.
> 
> That says everything that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You seem to have some misunderstanding about Christian beliefs..._
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that.
> 
> So do you.
> 
> The first misunderstanding being that you are a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If there is a God (and I certainly hope that there is)...

He did not intend us to arrogantly convince ourselves that we are right and everybody else is wrong...

He not only left us with Recorded Teachings and Guidelines, He also gave us Intellect and Reason and Logic and Curiosity and Imagination, by which to find our way to Him, each in his own way...

The God of my understanding does not want dogma-spouting, arrogant, self-righteous robots...

The God of my understanding wants Thinkers, and Flexibility of thought and belief, by which to seek Him out, using the gifts He gave us...

The God of my understanding wants Human Beings of flexible mind and goodwill, not dogma-parroting sycophants...


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to have visited or lived in those countries or regions to correctly interpret the Palestinian track record in reaching a reasonable and peaceful compromise solution. It's pointless, trying to deal with those people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis have derailed every attempt at peace since Eisenhower...  They want more land and water assets... always have.
Click to expand...




Do explain why Israel has reached agreement with Egypt and Jordan then, it only needs another 2 countries and that is it the full suit. Try reading the UN resolutions and see how many times the Palestinians are not mentioned as being involved in negotiations


----------



## MJB12741

Let us forgive Sherri for her ignorance in making a mockery of Chrisitanity by supporting those who kill the followers of the Zionist Jesus & calls herself a "Christian."





Androw said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in Jesus, so I am saved.
> 
> And I condemn no one, it is continuing disbelief that condemns.
> 
> You choose heaven or hell all on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not saved because you believe alone.   He has to be your Lord too.   Even Satan and the Demons "believe" in Jesus.
> 
> You have to actually do what He says, and support the will of the Father, which clearly includes supporting Zion.
> 
> "Why do you call me Lord Lord, and do not do the things I say?"  -Jesus.
> 
> As many have pointed out, the will of the Father, is for Zionism.  Not because I said so, but because that's what the Bible, what you claim is the word of G-d says.
> 
> And honestly, I don't know what you hope to accomplish here.   People are mocking, and laughing at Jesus, because of you on this forum.    Do you think this is helping the Kingdom of G-d, by making a mockery of Christianity?
> 
> I don't understand your motivation for being here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.


Christian Zionists are not the problem.  Muslim / Islamic savagery is.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> I tend to agree that the Christian Zionists are correct in advising Netanyahu to scrub any further attempts at peace negotiations with the Palestinians.  All Israel ever got in return for thank you's are jihad's, intifadas & rocket missiles.  Want peace from Palestinians?  It's all just a matter of communicating with them in the only language they understand & respect.  Fact is that only king Husssein's Black September ever achieved that.  When will Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
Click to expand...

Christian Zionists were against Sharon giving Gaza back.  And look what it got Israel...rockets...a terrorist organization as it's government.  Seems like Christian Zionists were right.  This conflict is not about land it is about Islamic intolerance and barbarism.


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists are not the problem.  Muslim / Islamic savagery is.
Click to expand...


Christian Zionism is a heresy and a political tool.. It didn't exist until around 1500... and it is very detrimental to Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan...
> 
> Are you in Israel? Ever been to Jordan or the West Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to have visited or lived in those countries or regions to correctly interpret the Palestinian track record in reaching a reasonable and peaceful compromise solution. It's pointless, trying to deal with those people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis have derailed every attempt at peace since Eisenhower...  They want more land and water assets... always have.
Click to expand...

Really, you mean that terrorist thief Arafat and the current group of terrorist thieves aka Hamas want "peace".  What a blabbermouth.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists are not the problem.  Muslim / Islamic savagery is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism is a heresy and a political tool.. It didn't exist until around 1500... and it is very detrimental to Israel.
Click to expand...

Idiot, what do you think the Crusades were over?  Apple pie?  Or the capture of Jerusalem.


----------



## MJB12741

OMG!  Christian Zionist support is "very detrimental to Israel."  I didn't know that.  Amazing what we can learn here.





Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists tend to believe futuristic interpretations of Revelation ... and that after the in-gathering of the Jews, Jesus will return .. and 2/3rds of the Jews will die.
> 
> I read yesterday that the CZ's are pressuring Netanyahu NOT to make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists are not the problem.  Muslim / Islamic savagery is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism is a heresy and a political tool.. It didn't exist until around 1500... and it is very detrimental to Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sad days for Christianity those Crusades were, Satan was leading them all into battle, nothing of Christ in any of that. 

Nothing to do with Zionism either, that did not enter the picture until the 1800s.



Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionists are not the problem.  Muslim / Islamic savagery is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism is a heresy and a political tool.. It didn't exist until around 1500... and it is very detrimental to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, what do you think the Crusades were over?  Apple pie?  Or the capture of Jerusalem.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I took the class and passed it and earned a degree as a Psychology major, so save your Zionist psychology spill for your shill pals.
> 
> We do not define ourself or create ourself, you are completely leaving God out of the picture.
> 
> There is a  reason for existing, for us being here.
> 
> Its all about God, not all about us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not think all these labels we human beings place on ourselves or place on others, like Zionist or Nazi or freedom fighter or terrorists, etc , mean much to God. They are but man made words elevating ourselves or demeaning another. There is sin in both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology 101, and you failed in it, Sherri.
> 
> Human beings are _designed_ in a way that they define themselves, and others, in different ways. That's called "group belonging", you know. human behavior.
> 
> Sin to God? God created man as just another creature in nature. And just like any other creature in nature, human beings are divided. just like any other creation, humans find their horde.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So now you're a lawyer AND a psychologist. And now you're working on posting 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board instead of defending and psychoanalyzing your nutty Iranians. Or have you hired a 4th shift, you Satanic imp of Satan? Or maybe you should analyze yourself to determine if it's normal to sit at your PC for 72 consecutive hours. And guess what? Jesus is still a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS

"Although the*crusaders*are commonly thought to have been motivated by their deep Christian faith, crusades were actually wars inspired by avarice. At a time of utmost poverty and misery prevalent in the West, the attractions of the East-in particular, the. Muslim societies' wealth and prosperity-played on the minds of Europeans, especially those in the Church.These attractions, bolstered with Christian teachings, begot the crusaders' mindset, seemly motivated by religion but actually motivated by worldly designs. This is the reason why*Christians, who had followed more or less peaceful policies in the previous 1,000 years, suddenly began to display an appetite for war-specifically, the "liberation" of the holy city of Jerusalem and Palestine as a whole."

THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sad days for Christianity those Crusades were, Satan was leading them all into battle, nothing of Christ in any of that.
> 
> Nothing to do with Zionism either, that did not enter the picture until the 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Zionism is a heresy and a political tool.. It didn't exist until around 1500... and it is very detrimental to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, what do you think the Crusades were over?  Apple pie?  Or the capture of Jerusalem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah. The stated goal of the Crusades were defeating the Muslim invaders, and capturing the holy city of Jerusalem.  In other words, fulfilling ZIONISM, from the Bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is nothing of Jesus In This Barbarism


Barbarism of the Crusaders

After ransacking and setting fire to many settlements and putting countless Muslims to the sword, eventually the crusaders reached Jerusalem in 1099. After a siege of approximately five weeks, the city fell. When the victors finally entered Jerusalem, according to one historian, "They killed all the Saracens and the Turks they found... whether male of female."5

Crusaders slaughtered everyone they met and looted everything they could get their hands on. They murdered indiscriminately those who had taken refuge in the mosques, whether young or old, and devastated the Muslim and Jewish holy sites and places of worship setting the city's synagogues aflame, burning alive Jews who had hidden inside. This slaughter continued until no longer could they find anyone to kill.6

THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the class and passed it and earned a degree as a Psychology major, so save your Zionist psychology spill for your shill pals.
> 
> We do not define ourself or create ourself, you are completely leaving God out of the picture.
> 
> There is a  reason for existing, for us being here.
> 
> Its all about God, not all about us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology 101, and you failed in it, Sherri.
> 
> Human beings are _designed_ in a way that they define themselves, and others, in different ways. That's called "group belonging", you know. human behavior.
> 
> Sin to God? God created man as just another creature in nature. And just like any other creature in nature, human beings are divided. just like any other creation, humans find their horde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're a lawyer AND a psychologist. And now you're working on posting 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board instead of defending and psychoanalyzing your nutty Iranians. Or have you hired a 4th shift, you Satanic imp of Satan? Or maybe you should analyze yourself to determine if it's normal to sit at your PC for 72 consecutive hours. And guess what? Jesus is still a Zionist.
Click to expand...

I would trust a single word this illiterate lunatic sherri mumbles. First off, she never said she's an attorney, she said she worked in a law firm.  That means she could have been drinking water from their toilets.  It's obvious, most of the time she's hallucinating things, and talking to people that don't exist, etc. we aren't dealing with someone with a full deck of cards here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You do not hear of anyone burning Jews alive today.

That's what those Crusades were about.

There is nothing of Jesus in any of that.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing of Jesus In This Barbarism
> 
> 
> Barbarism of the Crusaders
> 
> After ransacking and setting fire to many settlements and putting countless Muslims to the sword, eventually the crusaders reached Jerusalem in 1099. After a siege of approximately five weeks, the city fell. When the victors finally entered Jerusalem, according to one historian, "They killed all the Saracens and the Turks they found... whether male of female."5
> 
> Crusaders slaughtered everyone they met and looted everything they could get their hands on. They murdered indiscriminately those who had taken refuge in the mosques, whether young or old, and devastated the Muslim and Jewish holy sites and places of worship setting the city's synagogues aflame, burning alive Jews who had hidden inside. This slaughter continued until no longer could they find anyone to kill.6
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


And Muslims were better? Ha ha ha. 

Fortunately, Christians reformed themselves and their religion, and are now living peacefully with others in the 21st century, while Muslims are still living as 7 th century Saudi Arabian barbarians.

True story


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You do not hear of anyone burning Jews alive today.
> 
> That's what those Crusades were about.
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus in any of that.


Yeah your mentality reminds me of that.


----------



## Kondor3

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the class and passed it and earned a degree as a Psychology major, so save your Zionist psychology spill for your shill pals. We do not define ourself or create ourself, you are completely leaving God out of the picture.  There is a  reason for existing, for us being here. Its all about God, not all about us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology 101, and you failed in it, Sherri. Human beings are _designed_ in a way that they define themselves, and others, in different ways. That's called "group belonging", you know. human behavior.
> 
> Sin to God? God created man as just another creature in nature. And just like any other creature in nature, human beings are divided. just like any other creation, humans find their horde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're a lawyer AND a psychologist. And now you're working on posting 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board instead of defending and psychoanalyzing your nutty Iranians. Or have you hired a 4th shift, you Satanic imp of Satan? Or maybe you should analyze yourself to determine if it's normal to sit at your PC for 72 consecutive hours. And guess what? Jesus is still a Zionist.
Click to expand...

Some resume, eh?

Psychologist, Lawyer, Soldier, Statesman, Evangelical Minister, Christian Ambassador to Islam, Chief Cook and Bottle-Washer, and Bipolar Manic Depressive...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is nothing of Jesus in any of this.

Satan was in control.


In*The Monks of War, researcher Desmond Seward narrates the events of these tragic days:

Jerusalem was stormed in July 1099. The rabid ferocity of its sack showed just how little the Church had succeeded in Christianizing atavistic instincts. The entire population of the Holy City was put to the sword, Jews as well as Moslems, 70,000 men, women and children perished in a holocaust, which raged for three days. In places men waded in blood up to their ankles and horsemen were splashed by it as they rode through the streets.8

According to another historical source, the number of Muslims pitilessly slaughtered was 40,000.9*Whatever the actual number of the dead, what the crusaders committed in the Holy Land has gone down in history as an example of matchless barbarism.

THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing of Jesus In This Barbarism
> 
> 
> Barbarism of the Crusaders
> 
> After ransacking and setting fire to many settlements and putting countless Muslims to the sword, eventually the crusaders reached Jerusalem in 1099. After a siege of approximately five weeks, the city fell. When the victors finally entered Jerusalem, according to one historian, "They killed all the Saracens and the Turks they found... whether male of female."5
> 
> Crusaders slaughtered everyone they met and looted everything they could get their hands on. They murdered indiscriminately those who had taken refuge in the mosques, whether young or old, and devastated the Muslim and Jewish holy sites and places of worship setting the city's synagogues aflame, burning alive Jews who had hidden inside. This slaughter continued until no longer could they find anyone to kill.6
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


The big elephant in the room Jihad Sherri won't tell us is that the Crusades were a response to Muslim aggression and invasions of Europe.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the class and passed it and earned a degree as a Psychology major, so save your Zionist psychology spill for your shill pals. We do not define ourself or create ourself, you are completely leaving God out of the picture.  There is a  reason for existing, for us being here. Its all about God, not all about us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're a lawyer AND a psychologist. And now you're working on posting 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board instead of defending and psychoanalyzing your nutty Iranians. Or have you hired a 4th shift, you Satanic imp of Satan? Or maybe you should analyze yourself to determine if it's normal to sit at your PC for 72 consecutive hours. And guess what? Jesus is still a Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some resume, eh?
> 
> Psychologist, Lawyer, Soldier, Statesman, Evangelical Minister, Christian Ambassador to Islam, Chief Cook and Bottle-Washer, and Bipolar Manic Depressive...
Click to expand...

*...and oh, she's one of the "people of conscience" ha ha ha ha ha!*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing of Jesus in any of this.
> 
> Satan was in control.
> 
> 
> In*The Monks of War, researcher Desmond Seward narrates the events of these tragic days:
> 
> Jerusalem was stormed in July 1099. The rabid ferocity of its sack showed just how little the Church had succeeded in Christianizing atavistic instincts. The entire population of the Holy City was put to the sword, Jews as well as Moslems, 70,000 men, women and children perished in a holocaust, which raged for three days. In places men waded in blood up to their ankles and horsemen were splashed by it as they rode through the streets.8
> 
> According to another historical source, the number of Muslims pitilessly slaughtered was 40,000.9*Whatever the actual number of the dead, what the crusaders committed in the Holy Land has gone down in history as an example of matchless barbarism.
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


Jihad Sherri, tell us the about the death, destruction and havoc that the Muslim invasions of Europe brought, that caused the Europeans to react with the Crusades. Or would you like me to post a biography of your Muslim brethren's doings not only in Europe, but all over the world. 

Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.

 True story. : cool:


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder what Jesus would have said about this?

*Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.
*



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus in any of this.
> 
> Satan was in control.
> 
> 
> In*The Monks of War, researcher Desmond Seward narrates the events of these tragic days:
> 
> Jerusalem was stormed in July 1099. The rabid ferocity of its sack showed just how little the Church had succeeded in Christianizing atavistic instincts. The entire population of the Holy City was put to the sword, Jews as well as Moslems, 70,000 men, women and children perished in a holocaust, which raged for three days. In places men waded in blood up to their ankles and horsemen were splashed by it as they rode through the streets.8
> 
> According to another historical source, the number of Muslims pitilessly slaughtered was 40,000.9*Whatever the actual number of the dead, what the crusaders committed in the Holy Land has gone down in history as an example of matchless barbarism.
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri, tell us the about the death, destruction and havoc that the Muslim invasions of Europe brought, that caused the Europeans to react with the Crusades. Or would you like me to post a biography of your Muslim brethren's doings not only in Europe, but all over the world.
> 
> Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.
> 
> True story. : cool:
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist



A long haired, smelly bearded hippie a zionist?


----------



## Moonglow

MJB12741 said:


> Gosh I wonder what Jesus would have said about this?
> 
> *Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus in any of this.
> 
> Satan was in control.
> 
> 
> In*The Monks of War, researcher Desmond Seward narrates the events of these tragic days:
> 
> Jerusalem was stormed in July 1099. The rabid ferocity of its sack showed just how little the Church had succeeded in Christianizing atavistic instincts. The entire population of the Holy City was put to the sword, Jews as well as Moslems, 70,000 men, women and children perished in a holocaust, which raged for three days. In places men waded in blood up to their ankles and horsemen were splashed by it as they rode through the streets.8
> 
> According to another historical source, the number of Muslims pitilessly slaughtered was 40,000.9*Whatever the actual number of the dead, what the crusaders committed in the Holy Land has gone down in history as an example of matchless barbarism.
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri, tell us the about the death, destruction and havoc that the Muslim invasions of Europe brought, that caused the Europeans to react with the Crusades. Or would you like me to post a biography of your Muslim brethren's doings not only in Europe, but all over the world.
> 
> Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.
> 
> True story. : cool:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How many have the christians killed?


----------



## Andylusion

Moonglow said:


> How many have the christians killed?



Slight difference.   When Christians went out fighting "holy wars", they were in violation of the scriptures.

John 18:36
Jesus said, "My kingdom is not of this world. If it were, my servants would fight to prevent my arrest by the Jewish leaders. But now my kingdom is from another place."

Thus, when these so-called "Christians" were fighting wars, it was completely against the teaching of Christ.

One of the reasons that the Catholic Church, refused to translate the Bible from Latin, a dead language, into common tongue like English, is because they knew they would lose their ability to control the masses.

When the Pope said "go kill those people", and the knights and common folk were reading the passage above....   People recognized the contradiction.

It was contradiction exactly like this, the led to the protestant split from the Catholic church, and why many people to this day, when they say "Christian", they don't mean Catholic.   When I say "Christian" I never mean the Catholic church.

On the other hand, Islam, was born from the blood of the sword.  It was spread in the blood of the sword.    To this day, if you are a practicing Muslim, and you announce you reject Islam, in favor of another view, you will very likely be stoned, or killed, sometimes even by your own family.  If you are oppressed, you should fight the infidels, and kill them.   This is traditional, and present day Islam.

Again, compare this to Christianity, where Jesus said in Matthew 16:24
Then Jesus said to his disciples, "Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me."

What is the 'cross'?   It was the method of execution.  A Christian should be willing to suffer for their beliefs.   

Not similar in any way.


----------



## toastman

The difference between Muslims and Christians is that the Muslims are killing NOW. More than anyone. These extremists have very much hijacked the religion of Islam.


----------



## MJB12741

Yes, the Crusades were a result of Muslims stealing Christian lands.  And for generations they have been trying to steal Israel's land.  And as long as there are Christians, this will not happen.




Androw said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many have the christians killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slight difference.   When Christians went out fighting "holy wars", they were in violation of the scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John 18:36
> Jesus said, "My kingdom is not of this world. If it were, my servants would fight to prevent my arrest by the Jewish leaders. But now my kingdom is from another place."
> 
> Thus, when these so-called "Christians" were fighting wars, it was completely against the teaching of Christ.
> 
> One of the reasons that the Catholic Church, refused to translate the Bible from Latin, a dead language, into common tongue like English, is because they knew they would lose their ability to control the masses.
> 
> When the Pope said "go kill those people", and the knights and common folk were reading the passage above....   People recognized the contradiction.
> 
> It was contradiction exactly like this, the led to the protestant split from the Catholic church, and why many people to this day, when they say "Christian", they don't mean Catholic.   When I say "Christian" I never mean the Catholic church.
> 
> On the other hand, Islam, was born from the blood of the sword.  It was spread in the blood of the sword.    To this day, if you are a practicing Muslim, and you announce you reject Islam, in favor of another view, you will very likely be stoned, or killed, sometimes even by your own family.  If you are oppressed, you should fight the infidels, and kill them.   This is traditional, and present day Islam.
> 
> Again, compare this to Christianity, where Jesus said in Matthew 16:24
> Then Jesus said to his disciples, "Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me."
> 
> What is the 'cross'?   It was the method of execution.  A Christian should be willing to suffer for their beliefs.
> 
> Not similar in any way.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

"There is nothing of Jesus in this barbarism" of those you support killing his people all over this earth.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing of Jesus In This Barbarism
> 
> 
> Barbarism of the Crusaders
> 
> After ransacking and setting fire to many settlements and putting countless Muslims to the sword, eventually the crusaders reached Jerusalem in 1099. After a siege of approximately five weeks, the city fell. When the victors finally entered Jerusalem, according to one historian, "They killed all the Saracens and the Turks they found... whether male of female."5
> 
> Crusaders slaughtered everyone they met and looted everything they could get their hands on. They murdered indiscriminately those who had taken refuge in the mosques, whether young or old, and devastated the Muslim and Jewish holy sites and places of worship setting the city's synagogues aflame, burning alive Jews who had hidden inside. This slaughter continued until no longer could they find anyone to kill.6
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Apostle Pauls words to different peoples he shared the Gospel.of Jesus Christ with are as timely and filled with Truth  today as they were then. 

Romans 1

English Standard Version (ESV)

Greeting

Paul,*a servant[a]*of Christ Jesus,*called to be an apostle,*set apart for the gospel of God,*which*he promised beforehand*through his prophets in the holy Scriptures,*concerning his Son,*who was descended from David**according to the flesh*and*was declared to be the Son of God*in power according to the Spirit of holiness by his resurrection from the dead, Jesus Christ our Lord,*through whom*we have received grace and*apostleship*to bring about the obedience of faith for the sake of his name*among all the nations,*including you who are*called to belong to Jesus Christ,

To all those in Rome who are loved by God and called to be saints:

Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is nothing of Jesus in any act of killing anywhere anytime for any reason.

Killing is of Satan and I oppose it in all circumstances anywhere anytime for any reason. 





MJB12741 said:


> "There is nothing of Jesus in this barbarism" of those you support killing his people all over this earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus In This Barbarism
> 
> 
> Barbarism of the Crusaders
> 
> After ransacking and setting fire to many settlements and putting countless Muslims to the sword, eventually the crusaders reached Jerusalem in 1099. After a siege of approximately five weeks, the city fell. When the victors finally entered Jerusalem, according to one historian, "They killed all the Saracens and the Turks they found... whether male of female."5
> 
> Crusaders slaughtered everyone they met and looted everything they could get their hands on. They murdered indiscriminately those who had taken refuge in the mosques, whether young or old, and devastated the Muslim and Jewish holy sites and places of worship setting the city's synagogues aflame, burning alive Jews who had hidden inside. This slaughter continued until no longer could they find anyone to kill.6
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  So what does this have to do with you supporting those who kill the followers of Jesus & the people of his birth?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is nothing of Jesus in any act of killing anywhere anytime for any reason.
> 
> Killing is of Satan and I oppose it in all circumstances anywhere anytime for any reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There is nothing of Jesus in this barbarism" of those you support killing his people all over this earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus In This Barbarism
> 
> 
> Barbarism of the Crusaders
> 
> After ransacking and setting fire to many settlements and putting countless Muslims to the sword, eventually the crusaders reached Jerusalem in 1099. After a siege of approximately five weeks, the city fell. When the victors finally entered Jerusalem, according to one historian, "They killed all the Saracens and the Turks they found... whether male of female."5
> 
> Crusaders slaughtered everyone they met and looted everything they could get their hands on. They murdered indiscriminately those who had taken refuge in the mosques, whether young or old, and devastated the Muslim and Jewish holy sites and places of worship setting the city's synagogues aflame, burning alive Jews who had hidden inside. This slaughter continued until no longer could they find anyone to kill.6
> 
> THE DARK HISTORY OF THE TEMPLARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _There is nothing of Jesus in any act of killing anywhere anytime for any reason. Killing is of Satan and I oppose it in all circumstances anywhere anytime for any reason..._


Agreed.

The taking of even a single human life is wrong.

Period.

On both sides.

Not just the Israelis.

But the Palestinians, too.

As well as every other psychotic Muslim Militant terrorist on the face of the planet.

But, in the Real World...

As wrong as the taking of a human life might be...

Sometimes it is necessary to survival...

Jesus would not approve...

But Jesus is not living under a years-long rocket barrage...

Sometimes, ya gotta do what ya gotta do...

And bat clean-up later, with morality issues...

Not a pretty state of affairs...

But it's the way the world at large works...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now when all the people were baptized, and when*Jesus also had been baptized and was praying,*the heavens were opened,*and*the Holy Spirit descended on him in bodily form, like a dove; and*a voice came from heaven,*You are my beloved Son;[c]*with you I am well pleased.[d]
> 
> The Genealogy of Jesus Christ
> 
> Jesus,*when he began his ministry, was about*thirty years of age, being*the son (as was supposed) of Joseph, the son of Heli,*the son of Matthat, the son of Levi, the son of Melchi, the son of Jannai, the son of Joseph,*the son of Mattathias, the son of Amos, the son of Nahum, the son of Esli, the son of Naggai,*the son of Maath, the son of Mattathias, the son of Semein, the son of Josech, the son of Joda,*the son of Joanan, the son of Rhesa,*the son of Zerubbabel, the son*of Shealtiel,[e]*the son of Neri,*the son of Melchi, the son of Addi, the son of Cosam, the son of Elmadam, the son of Er,*the son of Joshua, the son of Eliezer, the son of Jorim, the son of Matthat, the son of Levi,*the son of Simeon, the son of Judah, the son of Joseph, the son of Jonam, the son of Eliakim,*the son of Melea, the son of Menna, the son of Mattatha, the son of*Nathan, the son of David,*the son of Jesse, the son of Obed, the son of Boaz, the son of Sala, the son of Nahshon,the son of Amminadab, the son of Admin, the son of Arni, the son of Hezron, the son of Perez, the son of Judah,*the son of Jacob,*the son of Isaac,*the son of Abraham,*the son of Terah, the son of Nahor,*the son of Serug, the son of Reu, the son of Peleg, the son of Eber, the son of Shelah,*the son of Cainan, the son of Arphaxad, the son of Shem, the son of Noah, the son of Lamech,*the son of Methuselah, the son of Enoch, the son of Jared, the son of Mahalaleel, the son of Cainan,*the son of Enos, the son of Seth, the son of Adam, the son of God.
> 
> Luke 3 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - In - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible.
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life.




His ties to the people and the land back to Abraham and Noah.  Clearly his is tied emotionally, physically and theologically to the torah, the land and the people of the twelve tribes, what is today Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your question is based on a lie.

I do not support those who kill the followers of Jesus.

As for the people of His birth, they are all long dead. It has been 2000 years since He lived as a man in Palestine.

What you need to do is repent from sin and accept Jesus as your Savior and Lord and stop slandering Jesus and His people.



MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  So what does this have to do with you supporting those who kill the followers of Jesus & the people of his birth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing of Jesus in any act of killing anywhere anytime for any reason.
> 
> Killing is of Satan and I oppose it in all circumstances anywhere anytime for any reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There is nothing of Jesus in this barbarism" of those you support killing his people all over this earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus has ties to all Humanity, He died on a cross to save the world from sin, for those who believe  in Him. 




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now when all the people were baptized, and when*Jesus also had been baptized and was praying,*the heavens were opened,*and*the Holy Spirit descended on him in bodily form, like a dove; and*a voice came from heaven,*You are my beloved Son;[c]*with you I am well pleased.[d]
> 
> The Genealogy of Jesus Christ
> 
> Jesus,*when he began his ministry, was about*thirty years of age, being*the son (as was supposed) of Joseph, the son of Heli,*the son of Matthat, the son of Levi, the son of Melchi, the son of Jannai, the son of Joseph,*the son of Mattathias, the son of Amos, the son of Nahum, the son of Esli, the son of Naggai,*the son of Maath, the son of Mattathias, the son of Semein, the son of Josech, the son of Joda,*the son of Joanan, the son of Rhesa,*the son of Zerubbabel, the son*of Shealtiel,[e]*the son of Neri,*the son of Melchi, the son of Addi, the son of Cosam, the son of Elmadam, the son of Er,*the son of Joshua, the son of Eliezer, the son of Jorim, the son of Matthat, the son of Levi,*the son of Simeon, the son of Judah, the son of Joseph, the son of Jonam, the son of Eliakim,*the son of Melea, the son of Menna, the son of Mattatha, the son of*Nathan, the son of David,*the son of Jesse, the son of Obed, the son of Boaz, the son of Sala, the son of Nahshon,the son of Amminadab, the son of Admin, the son of Arni, the son of Hezron, the son of Perez, the son of Judah,*the son of Jacob,*the son of Isaac,*the son of Abraham,*the son of Terah, the son of Nahor,*the son of Serug, the son of Reu, the son of Peleg, the son of Eber, the son of Shelah,*the son of Cainan, the son of Arphaxad, the son of Shem, the son of Noah, the son of Lamech,*the son of Methuselah, the son of Enoch, the son of Jared, the son of Mahalaleel, the son of Cainan,*the son of Enos, the son of Seth, the son of Adam, the son of God.
> 
> Luke 3 - John the Baptist Prepares the Way - In - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation is not needed about who Jesus is, He tells us who He is in The Bible.
> 
> Jesus is who He says He is, we accept Him and believe in Him for who He says He is  and shows us He is,  by what He did and did not do in His life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ties to the people and the land back to Abraham and Noah.  Clearly his is tied emotionally, physically and theologically to the torah, the land and the people of the twelve tribes, what is today Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Theunjustmedia News & Perspectives

The actual source of that 'Templar' BS conspiranutter filth dragged into this thread by the idiot whore of HAMAS......

Not that it's a surprise after this 'introduction' -
 "Although the crusaders are commonly thought to have been motivated by their deep Christian faith, crusades were actually wars inspired by avarice. At a time of utmost poverty and misery prevalent in the West, the attractions of the East-in particular, the Muslim societies' wealth and prosperity-played on the minds of Europeans, especially those in the Church."

The filthmonger Albert Pike, cited as an 'authority' on this anti-Masonic conspiracy 'site', was one of the David Ickes or Alex Joneses of his day - a lying POS muckraker who spewed lies and peddled fear to make money off the stupid fools who bought his book.

What's most amusing, though, is how the 'Templar conspiracy' shit leads straight back to a page from THIS site:
Theunjustmedia News & Perspectives

This site includes the issues of a magazine:

PDF: the *Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan* first and only Urdu Magazine "Shariat" seventeen issue

So the l'il sherrifilth is using 'sources' put out by the mujahideen.....  In one of the other pages on that webstain, they trumpet the 'refutation of evolution'.....

What a freakin; JOKE that site is.  But l'il sherriturdsucker is too STUPID to recognize extremist fundy conspiranutter filth when she's projectile-vomiting it into a thread as some 'documentation'.

Yeah, like the mujahideen are respected authorities on the history of Europe or the Middle East....... only in the mind of the sherrithing could that be so.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, are you justifying the Christian Crusades?

And you attack the source, now identify what is reported inaccurately in that source and back up your claim 




MHunterB said:


> Theunjustmedia News & Perspectives
> 
> The actual source of that 'Templar' BS conspiranutter filth dragged into this thread by the idiot whore of HAMAS......
> 
> Not that it's a surprise after this 'introduction' -
> "Although the crusaders are commonly thought to have been motivated by their deep Christian faith, crusades were actually wars inspired by avarice. At a time of utmost poverty and misery prevalent in the West, the attractions of the East-in particular, the Muslim societies' wealth and prosperity-played on the minds of Europeans, especially those in the Church."
> 
> The filthmonger Albert Pike, cited as an 'authority' on this anti-Masonic conspiracy 'site', was one of the David Ickes or Alex Joneses of his day - a lying POS muckraker who spewed lies and peddled fear to make money off the stupid fools who bought his book.
> 
> What's most amusing, though, is how the 'Templar conspiracy' shit leads straight back to a page from THIS site:
> Theunjustmedia News & Perspectives
> 
> This site includes the issues of a magazine:
> 
> PDF: the *Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan* first and only Urdu Magazine "Shariat" seventeen issue
> 
> So the l'il sherrifilth is using 'sources' put out by the mujahideen.....  In one of the other pages on that webstain, they trumpet the 'refutation of evolution'.....
> 
> What a freakin; JOKE that site is.  But l'il sherriturdsucker is too STUPID to recognize extremist fundy conspiranutter filth when she's projectile-vomiting it into a thread as some 'documentation'.
> 
> Yeah, like the mujahideen are respected authorities on the history of Europe or the Middle East....... only in the mind of the sherrithing could that be so.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "10,000 Reasons, Bless the Lord O My Soul - Matt Redman (with Lyrics)" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qUaPDMfyA0]Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube[/ame]



Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Children's Crusade

During the crusade against heretics in southern France and northern Italy, children whose emotions were fired by the cause of Christianity and the preaching against heretics decided to do their bit by trying to retake the Holy Land. In 1212, thousands of children, with a sprinkling of adults and a few clerics, started for Jerusalem. They were deficient in money and organization but they believed that as children they were favored by God and could work miracles that adults could not.

The Children's Crusade did not have the blessing of the Church and technically was not a Church crusade. But neither ecclesiastical nor secular authorities bothered to disperse the children, except for the king of France, Philip Augustus, who, persuaded a large group of them to return home.

The children left the Rhineland in early July,1212, and crossed the Alps. About 7,000 of them arrived at the port city of Genoa in late August  thousands having died along the way. And at Genoa the miracle they expected failed to happen: God did not part the sea for them or allow them to walk on water as they had expected. In November, exhausted and disappointed, many went back home. Two merchants from Marseilles provided seven ships for the remaining children. Two of these ships were wrecked off the coast of Sardinia, and the children aboard the other five ships were sold on slave markets in North Africa and Egypt.

I read in this article that in the wake of the failures of the Children's Crusade, people came to decide that the whole enterprise was the work of the devil.

But Pope Innocent III would summon Europe to another crusade, saying of the children, "They put us to shame. While they rush to recover the Holy Land, we sleep."*

Crusades from 1144 to 1212


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?

He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.

I have no idea why.

lol






Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

James David Manning*(born February 20, 1947)[1]*is chief*pastor*at the*ATLAH World Missionary Church*on 123rd Street in*New York City. Manning grew up in*Red Springs, North Carolina, born to an*African American*family, and has been at ATLAH since 1981. ATLAH stands for All The Land Anointed Holy, which is Manning's name for*Harlem.[2]

Manning's congregation, "ATLAH Worldwide Missionary Church" is the former Bethelite Missionary Baptist Church. The church is also the site of the ATLAH Theological Seminary, which offers classes on preaching and prophecy.[3]*Through the ATLAH church, Manning hosts an online series called*The Manning Report, which features criticism on such topics as the negative influence of black celebrities,*homosexuality*and the alleged criminal acts of current*U.S. President*Barack Obama.

James David Manning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?
> 
> He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.
> 
> I have no idea why.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You just hate him because people listen to him, and not you.

And also because he agrees with everyone else that Jesus is a Zionist.

And you're probably a racist, too.



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> James David Manning*(born February 20, 1947)[1]*is chief*pastor*at the*ATLAH World Missionary Church*on 123rd Street in*New York City. Manning grew up in*Red Springs, North Carolina, born to an*African American*family, and has been at ATLAH since 1981. ATLAH stands for All The Land Anointed Holy, which is Manning's name for*Harlem.[2]
> 
> Manning's congregation, "ATLAH Worldwide Missionary Church" is the former Bethelite Missionary Baptist Church. The church is also the site of the ATLAH Theological Seminary, which offers classes on preaching and prophecy.[3]*Through the ATLAH church, Manning hosts an online series called*The Manning Report, which features criticism on such topics as the negative influence of black celebrities,*homosexuality*and the alleged criminal acts of current*U.S. President*Barack Obama.
> 
> James David Manning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MJB12741

Sherri is so funny.  Worships the Jewish Zionist Rabbi Jesus & hates Christians.  Heh Heh.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> James David Manning*(born February 20, 1947)[1]*is chief*pastor*at the*ATLAH World Missionary Church*on 123rd Street in*New York City. Manning grew up in*Red Springs, North Carolina, born to an*African American*family, and has been at ATLAH since 1981. ATLAH stands for All The Land Anointed Holy, which is Manning's name for*Harlem.[2]
> 
> Manning's congregation, "ATLAH Worldwide Missionary Church" is the former Bethelite Missionary Baptist Church. The church is also the site of the ATLAH Theological Seminary, which offers classes on preaching and prophecy.[3]*Through the ATLAH church, Manning hosts an online series called*The Manning Report, which features criticism on such topics as the negative influence of black celebrities,*homosexuality*and the alleged criminal acts of current*U.S. President*Barack Obama.
> 
> James David Manning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?
> 
> He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.
> 
> I have no idea why.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Moonglow said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder what Jesus would have said about this?
> 
> *Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri, tell us the about the death, destruction and havoc that the Muslim invasions of Europe brought, that caused the Europeans to react with the Crusades. Or would you like me to post a biography of your Muslim brethren's doings not only in Europe, but all over the world.
> 
> Over a span of 500 years, and three continents, Islam had killed more than 280 million people.
> 
> True story. : cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have the christians killed?
Click to expand...

They've killed, no doubt about that. Medieval and ancient history is filled with people slaughtering each other for a variety of reasons, land, religion, salt, spices, resources, slaves, etc. . It wasn't as many as the 280 million that Muslims killed though. And the big difference is that Christianity reformed a long time ago, while Muslims still live as 7th century Neanderthals.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?
> 
> He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.
> 
> I have no idea why.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana
Click to expand...


This is rich. Someone who thinks it's normal to post 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board calling someone else a kook. Next she'll tell us she's a lawyer and a psychologist and she went to church today. oh wait...she's already said she's a lawyer AND a psychologist.


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Yep, she sure is a blast.  Where would we go for so much fun & laughs if she ever leaves us?





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?
> 
> He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.
> 
> I have no idea why.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is rich. Someone who thinks it's normal to post 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board calling someone else a kook. Next she'll tell us she's a lawyer and a psychologist and she went to church today. oh wait...she's already said she's a lawyer AND a psychologist.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ..............]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hqM03_Cdd68]Biting Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> Theunjustmedia News & Perspectives
> 
> The actual source of that 'Templar' BS conspiranutter filth dragged into this thread by the idiot whore of HAMAS......
> 
> Not that it's a surprise after this 'introduction' -
> "Although the crusaders are commonly thought to have been motivated by their deep Christian faith, crusades were actually wars inspired by avarice. At a time of utmost poverty and misery prevalent in the West, the attractions of the East-in particular, the Muslim societies' wealth and prosperity-played on the minds of Europeans, especially those in the Church."
> 
> The filthmonger Albert Pike, cited as an 'authority' on this anti-Masonic conspiracy 'site', was one of the David Ickes or Alex Joneses of his day - a lying POS muckraker who spewed lies and peddled fear to make money off the stupid fools who bought his book.
> 
> What's most amusing, though, is how the 'Templar conspiracy' shit leads straight back to a page from THIS site:
> Theunjustmedia News & Perspectives
> 
> This site includes the issues of a magazine:
> 
> PDF: the *Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan* first and only Urdu Magazine "Shariat" seventeen issue
> 
> So the l'il sherrifilth is using 'sources' put out by the mujahideen.....  In one of the other pages on that webstain, they trumpet the 'refutation of evolution'.....
> 
> What a freakin; JOKE that site is.  But l'il sherriturdsucker is too STUPID to recognize extremist fundy conspiranutter filth when she's projectile-vomiting it into a thread as some 'documentation'.
> 
> Yeah, like the mujahideen are respected authorities on the history of Europe or the Middle East....... only in the mind of the sherrithing could that be so.




Marge----as you have probably noted---the whole website from which the 
crap was extracted is devoted to islamo nazi revisionist history.      The reality 
of its provenance was evident in the OPENING LINES----which made reference to 
      "MUSLIM LANDS"           muslim lands are defined in islamo nazi revisiotnist history 
      as ANY LAND-----invaded,  pillaged and raped and murdered into tatters for the 
      GLORY OF ISA-ALLAAAAA

      Keep in mind---- that rape and pillage fest reached into the IBERIAN PENNINSULA--
      FRANCE,    SOUTHERN ITALY ----even to vienna but for every islamo nazi----
      resistence is  called a  "CRUSADER ATROCITY"

      A nice historic perspective>>>>    Richard the LION HEARTED  (and his mommy---
                   Katherine hepburn of Aquitaine and hubby henry)   were around for 
                   the crusades -------and were contemporaries or  ROBIN HOOD---
                   MAID MARIAN-----and   MAIMONIDES  (RAMBAM)

   getting back to the issue of the revisionist history------true that "MUSLIM LAND"--at 
   that time  _(lands shredded by invading meccaists)  were full or wealth------since 
   it was the quest for  WEALTH  that attracted to dogs of mecca to those lands.    Baghdad 
   was a cultural center and a TRADE CENTER to the east----long before you know who 
   got there.   -------the iinvading dogs into southern France and Spain were not making 
   forays into a  WILDERNESS------nor were the invaders of   CONSTANTINOPLE

   The etruscans did not build rome either and Genghis Khan ----murdered and stole---
   and did just about nothing else other than  PROCREATE


----------



## MHunterB

Speaking of 'kooks', here's one whose 'intellectual' fingerprints are all over that si from the mujahideen in Afghanistan which the sherriliar's crap 'source' led back to.

Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Suffice it to say the guy, aka 'Harun Yahya', is  a fundy whacko 'creationist' AND a conspiranutter filthmonger.   

He's got the Templars as engaged in a conspiracy against Christianity, along with the Freemasons.  IOW, many of the American Founding Fathers belonged to an organization which conspiranutters claim is 'demonic'.

Show me the proof, l'il sherrifilth, that the Freemasons are engaged in Satan-worship and despise Jesus, as the crazy Turkish fundy guy insists....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why would I hate him?

Certainly not worth hating.

Just a Kook.

Do you blame Anderson Cooper for every person who dies in Egypt and Syria like he does?

Can you explain that, how Anderson Cooper is responsible for every person who dies in Syria and Egypt?

Do you hate Obama as much as he does and demand he produce his birth certificate like he does?

Do you predict CNN will soon be off the air  too, like he does?




Rat in the Hat said:


> You just hate him because people listen to him, and not you.
> 
> And also because he agrees with everyone else that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And you're probably a racist, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> James David Manning*(born February 20, 1947)[1]*is chief*pastor*at the*ATLAH World Missionary Church*on 123rd Street in*New York City. Manning grew up in*Red Springs, North Carolina, born to an*African American*family, and has been at ATLAH since 1981. ATLAH stands for All The Land Anointed Holy, which is Manning's name for*Harlem.[2]
> 
> Manning's congregation, "ATLAH Worldwide Missionary Church" is the former Bethelite Missionary Baptist Church. The church is also the site of the ATLAH Theological Seminary, which offers classes on preaching and prophecy.[3]*Through the ATLAH church, Manning hosts an online series called*The Manning Report, which features criticism on such topics as the negative influence of black celebrities,*homosexuality*and the alleged criminal acts of current*U.S. President*Barack Obama.
> 
> James David Manning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary. 

You will answer to Jesus for that. 

And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?
> 
> He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.
> 
> I have no idea why.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Jesus is a Zionist" on YouTube
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Muh iFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is rich. Someone who thinks it's normal to post 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board calling someone else a kook. Next she'll tell us she's a lawyer and a psychologist and she went to church today. oh wait...she's already said she's a lawyer AND a psychologist.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What nonsense are you babbling about?

The thread is about your Zionist pals' slander against Jesus in calling Him a Zionist. 

Nobody cares about your lover Adnan Oktar.




MHunterB said:


> Speaking of 'kooks', here's one whose 'intellectual' fingerprints are all over that si from the mujahideen in Afghanistan which the sherriliar's crap 'source' led back to.
> 
> Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Suffice it to say the guy, aka 'Harun Yahya', is  a fundy whacko 'creationist' AND a conspiranutter filthmonger.
> 
> He's got the Templars as engaged in a conspiracy against Christianity, along with the Freemasons.  IOW, many of the American Founding Fathers belonged to an organization which conspiranutters claim is 'demonic'.
> 
> Show me the proof, l'il sherrifilth, that the Freemasons are engaged in Satan-worship and despise Jesus, as the crazy Turkish fundy guy insists....


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary.
> 
> You will answer to Jesus for that.
> 
> And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a Kook that man is, are you actually a follower of a kook like that?
> 
> He claims CNN and Anderson Cooper are responsible for everyone dying in Egypt and Syria.
> 
> I have no idea why.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is rich. Someone who thinks it's normal to post 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board calling someone else a kook. Next she'll tell us she's a lawyer and a psychologist and she went to church today. oh wait...she's already said she's a lawyer AND a psychologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense are you babbling about?
> 
> The thread is about your Zionist pals' slander against Jesus in calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> Nobody cares about your lover Adnan Oktar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'kooks', here's one whose 'intellectual' fingerprints are all over that si from the mujahideen in Afghanistan which the sherriliar's crap 'source' led back to.
> 
> Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Suffice it to say the guy, aka 'Harun Yahya', is  a fundy whacko 'creationist' AND a conspiranutter filthmonger.
> 
> He's got the Templars as engaged in a conspiracy against Christianity, along with the Freemasons.  IOW, many of the American Founding Fathers belonged to an organization which conspiranutters claim is 'demonic'.
> 
> Show me the proof, l'il sherrifilth, that the Freemasons are engaged in Satan-worship and despise Jesus, as the crazy Turkish fundy guy insists....
Click to expand...


I'm going to bed now Satanic Sherri and get 8 hours sleep like a normal person does. And when I wake up, Jesus will still be a Zionist. You have fun staying up all night spamming your Jew hate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.

And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus. 

And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.

You will answer for all of that.





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary.
> 
> You will answer to Jesus for that.
> 
> And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is rich. Someone who thinks it's normal to post 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board calling someone else a kook. Next she'll tell us she's a lawyer and a psychologist and she went to church today. oh wait...she's already said she's a lawyer AND a psychologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary.
> 
> You will answer to Jesus for that.
> 
> And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is rich. Someone who thinks it's normal to post 72 consecutive hours on a meaningless message board calling someone else a kook. Next she'll tell us she's a lawyer and a psychologist and she went to church today. oh wait...she's already said she's a lawyer AND a psychologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


She claimed that both Roudy and MJB slandered Jesus . When I asked her which post, she couldn't produce one


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary.
> 
> You will answer to Jesus for that.
> 
> And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who cares what you think???!! You have no credibility. Everything you say is just you wasting your time typing.

You are here for our entertainment.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "HE REIGNS! by Newsboys" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would I hate him?
> 
> Certainly not worth hating.
> 
> Just a Kook.
> 
> Do you blame Anderson Cooper for every person who dies in Egypt and Syria like he does?
> 
> Can you explain that, how Anderson Cooper is responsible for every person who dies in Syria and Egypt?
> 
> Do you hate Obama as much as he does and demand he produce his birth certificate like he does?
> 
> Do you predict CNN will soon be off the air  too, like he does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just hate him because people listen to him, and not you.
> 
> And also because he agrees with everyone else that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And you're probably a racist, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> James David Manning*(born February 20, 1947)[1]*is chief*pastor*at the*ATLAH World Missionary Church*on 123rd Street in*New York City. Manning grew up in*Red Springs, North Carolina, born to an*African American*family, and has been at ATLAH since 1981. ATLAH stands for All The Land Anointed Holy, which is Manning's name for*Harlem.[2]
> 
> Manning's congregation, "ATLAH Worldwide Missionary Church" is the former Bethelite Missionary Baptist Church. The church is also the site of the ATLAH Theological Seminary, which offers classes on preaching and prophecy.[3]*Through the ATLAH church, Manning hosts an online series called*The Manning Report, which features criticism on such topics as the negative influence of black celebrities,*homosexuality*and the alleged criminal acts of current*U.S. President*Barack Obama.
> 
> James David Manning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do you hate Jesus for being a Zionist, like he was?


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think???!! You have no credibility. Everything you say is just you wasting your time typing.
> 
> You are here for our entertainment.
Click to expand...




Do not trivialize the importance of the person who claims to be a baptist but 
never read the bible------she is important-----she presents the   ISA-RESPECTING 
POV  -----------it is the  present day  IN CARNATE  manifestation of the koranic 
statement-----"WE ACCEPT YOUR  'prophets'      now kiss our asses ------as spoken in the 
kharahan -----by al nabi himself


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense are you babbling about?
> 
> The thread is about your Zionist pals' slander against Jesus in calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> Nobody cares about your lover Adnan Oktar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'kooks', here's one whose 'intellectual' fingerprints are all over that si from the mujahideen in Afghanistan which the sherriliar's crap 'source' led back to.
> 
> Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Suffice it to say the guy, aka 'Harun Yahya', is  a fundy whacko 'creationist' AND a conspiranutter filthmonger.
> 
> He's got the Templars as engaged in a conspiracy against Christianity, along with the Freemasons.  IOW, many of the American Founding Fathers belonged to an organization which conspiranutters claim is 'demonic'.
> 
> Show me the proof, l'il sherrifilth, that the Freemasons are engaged in Satan-worship and despise Jesus, as the crazy Turkish fundy guy insists....
Click to expand...

Hey Jihad Sherri, guess what time it is?  Yup, it's time to quote some Zionist verses from the Bible!  

Bible Verses About Zion

Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):

Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.

Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.

Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.

Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.

Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.

Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.

Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.

2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.

1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.

1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.

Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.

Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.

Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.

Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.

Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.

Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.

2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.

Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.

Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,

Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!

Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!

John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)

John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.

Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.

Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.

Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.

Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;

Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.

Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.

Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:

Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.

2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.

1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.

Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.

John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. (Read More...)

Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.

Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.

Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel. (Read More...)

Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.

Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.

Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.

Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.


----------



## MJB12741

Wow!  Well, we know Jesus is a Zionist & hence so are nearly all of his followers, but I never knew just how strong a Zionist Jesus was based on the scriptures.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you babbling about?
> 
> The thread is about your Zionist pals' slander against Jesus in calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> Nobody cares about your lover Adnan Oktar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'kooks', here's one whose 'intellectual' fingerprints are all over that si from the mujahideen in Afghanistan which the sherriliar's crap 'source' led back to.
> 
> Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Suffice it to say the guy, aka 'Harun Yahya', is  a fundy whacko 'creationist' AND a conspiranutter filthmonger.
> 
> He's got the Templars as engaged in a conspiracy against Christianity, along with the Freemasons.  IOW, many of the American Founding Fathers belonged to an organization which conspiranutters claim is 'demonic'.
> 
> Show me the proof, l'il sherrifilth, that the Freemasons are engaged in Satan-worship and despise Jesus, as the crazy Turkish fundy guy insists....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Jihad Sherri, guess what time it is?  Yup, it's time to quote some Zionist verses from the Bible!
> 
> Bible Verses About Zion
> 
> Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel. (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy     you missed it------sherri said the word  ZION was invented in 1890  
   Not long ago-----a buddy of hubby----published a book on the founding of 
   Rishon L' Tzion ----the city founded in   1882        I think that the guy who sherri 
   claimes INVENTED the word  "ZION"   ----to wit   Teddy Herzl------was six years old 
   when that city was founded


----------



## MJB12741

Yes, and the Israelites were established in 1948.  




irosie91 said:


> Roudy     you missed it------sherri said the word  ZION was invented in 1890
> Not long ago-----a buddy of hubby----published a book on the founding of
> Rishon L' Tzion ----the city founded in   1882        I think that the guy who sherri
> claimes INVENTED the word  "ZION"   ----to wit   Teddy Herzl------was six years old
> when that city was founded


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1 Corinthians 3

According to the grace of God given to me, like a skilled master builder I laid a*foundation, and*someone else is building upon it. Let each one take care how he builds upon it.*For no one can lay afoundation other*than that which is laid,*which is Jesus Christ.*Now if anyone builds on the foundation with gold, silver, precious stones, wood, hay, straw*each one's work will become manifest, for the Day will disclose it, because it will be revealed*by fire, and*the fire will test what sort of work each one has done.*If the work that anyone has built on the foundation survives,*he will receive a reward.*If anyone's work is burned up, he will suffer loss, though he himself will be saved,*but only as through fire.








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary.
> 
> You will answer to Jesus for that.
> 
> And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Those who follow Satan always lie and distort the truth.

I said Israel declared herself a nation in 1948.

I said Zionism was founded in the 1890s.




MJB12741 said:


> Yes, and the Israelites were established in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy     you missed it------sherri said the word  ZION was invented in 1890
> Not long ago-----a buddy of hubby----published a book on the founding of
> Rishon L' Tzion ----the city founded in   1882        I think that the guy who sherri
> claimes INVENTED the word  "ZION"   ----to wit   Teddy Herzl------was six years old
> when that city was founded
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan, stop distorting the Truth, Jesus is Messiah Son of God. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I hate him?
> 
> Certainly not worth hating.
> 
> Just a Kook.
> 
> Do you blame Anderson Cooper for every person who dies in Egypt and Syria like he does?
> 
> Can you explain that, how Anderson Cooper is responsible for every person who dies in Syria and Egypt?
> 
> Do you hate Obama as much as he does and demand he produce his birth certificate like he does?
> 
> Do you predict CNN will soon be off the air  too, like he does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just hate him because people listen to him, and not you.
> 
> And also because he agrees with everyone else that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> And you're probably a racist, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you hate Jesus for being a Zionist, like he was?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Even Satan can recite Scriptures.

But what do they show?

Only that Satan can recite Scriptures.

Nothing establishes Jesus is a Zionist.

Stupid Satan.




MJB12741 said:


> Wow!  Well, we know Jesus is a Zionist & hence so are nearly all of his followers, but I never knew just how strong a Zionist Jesus was based on the scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you babbling about?
> 
> The thread is about your Zionist pals' slander against Jesus in calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> Nobody cares about your lover Adnan Oktar.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jihad Sherri, guess what time it is?  Yup, it's time to quote some Zionist verses from the Bible!
> 
> Bible Verses About Zion
> 
> Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel. (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan, stop distorting the Truth, Jesus is Messiah Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I hate him?
> 
> Certainly not worth hating.
> 
> Just a Kook.
> 
> Do you blame Anderson Cooper for every person who dies in Egypt and Syria like he does?
> 
> Can you explain that, how Anderson Cooper is responsible for every person who dies in Syria and Egypt?
> 
> Do you hate Obama as much as he does and demand he produce his birth certificate like he does?
> 
> Do you predict CNN will soon be off the air  too, like he does?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Jesus for being a Zionist, like he was?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Mrs. Sherri, why don't you take a nap and forget the Devil for awhile?  Perhaps while 
you sleep, an incubus will visit you.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who follow Satan always lie and distort the truth.
> 
> I said Israel declared herself a nation in 1948.
> 
> I said Zionism was founded in the 1890s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the Israelites were established in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy     you missed it------sherri said the word  ZION was invented in 1890
> Not long ago-----a buddy of hubby----published a book on the founding of
> Rishon L' Tzion ----the city founded in   1882        I think that the guy who sherri
> claimes INVENTED the word  "ZION"   ----to wit   Teddy Herzl------was six years old
> when that city was founded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Lesson 3: John 3 - Carla Lewton" on YouTube




irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think???!! You have no credibility. Everything you say is just you wasting your time typing.
> 
> You are here for our entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not trivialize the importance of the person who claims to be a baptist but
> never read the bible------she is important-----she presents the   ISA-RESPECTING
> POV  -----------it is the  present day  IN CARNATE  manifestation of the koranic
> statement-----"WE ACCEPT YOUR  'prophets'      now kiss our asses ------as spoken in the
> kharahan -----by al nabi himself
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Lesson 3: John 3 - Carla Lewton" on


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus told the people in His own hometown who He was and they rejected Him.

They tried to kill Him, but His time had not yet come.


Luke 4

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Temptation of Jesus

Jesus Rejected at Nazareth

And he came to*Nazareth, where he had been brought up. And*as was his custom,*he went to the synagogue on the Sabbath day, and he stood up*to read.*And*the scroll of the prophet Isaiah was given to him. He unrolled the scroll and found the place where it was written,

&#8220;The Spirit of the Lord*is upon me,
****because he has anointed me
****to*proclaim good news to the poor.
He has sent me to proclaim liberty to the captives
****and*recovering of sight to the blind,
****to set at liberty those who are oppressed,
to proclaim the year of the Lord's favor.&#8221;

And he rolled up the scroll and gave it back to the attendant and*sat down. And the eyes of all in the synagogue were*fixed on him.*And he began to say to them,*&#8220;Today*this Scripture*has been fulfilled in your hearing.&#8221;*And all spoke well of him and marveled at*the gracious words that were coming from his mouth. And they said,*&#8220;Is not thisJoseph's son?&#8221;*And he said to them,*&#8220;Doubtless you will quote to me this proverb,*&#8216;Physician, heal yourself.&#8217; What we have heard you did*at Capernaum, do here in your hometown as well.&#8221;*And he said,*&#8220;Truly, I say to you,*no prophet is acceptable in his hometown.*But in truth, I tell you, there were many widows in Israel in the days of Elijah, whenthe heavens were shut up three years and six months, and a great famine came over all the land,*and Elijah was sent to none of them*but only to Zarephath, in the land of Sidon, to a woman who was a widow.And*there were many lepers[a]*in Israel in the time of the prophet Elisha, and none of them was cleansed,*but only Naaman the Syrian.&#8221;When they heard these things, all in the synagogue were filled with wrath.*And they rose up and*drove him out of the town and brought him to the brow of the hill on which their town was built, so that they could throw him down the cliff.*But*passing through their midst, he went away.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is something is a so called Christian like you who advises others belief in Jesus is unnecessary.
> 
> You will answer to Jesus for that.
> 
> And your slander against him and other believers like this post I reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We all account for our actions before God.

It is written in The Bible.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I made no threats.

And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you mumbling about now? That's what posting nonstop for 3 consecutive days will get you. And please post where I slandered Jesus. I simply told the truth about you...you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I made no threats.
> 
> And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> *You will answer for all of that.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your issue is with Paul and not me. He is the one who said ALL Israel will be saved. It cuts you to the bone that Jews will be saved, you Jew hating imp of Satan.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

When are you going to tell the "Palestinians" that they have to believe in Jesus to have Salvation?? 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I made no threats.
> 
> And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander Jesus by calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> And you tell Jews they have Salvation without believing in Jesus.
> 
> And you slander me, a believer in Jesus , like this post I reply to.
> 
> You will answer for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan, stop distorting the Truth, Jesus is Messiah Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I hate him?
> 
> Certainly not worth hating.
> 
> Just a Kook.
> 
> Do you blame Anderson Cooper for every person who dies in Egypt and Syria like he does?
> 
> Can you explain that, how Anderson Cooper is responsible for every person who dies in Syria and Egypt?
> 
> Do you hate Obama as much as he does and demand he produce his birth certificate like he does?
> 
> Do you predict CNN will soon be off the air  too, like he does?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Jesus for being a Zionist, like he was?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And both God and Jesus are Zionist.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> When are you going to tell the "Palestinians" that they have to believe in Jesus to have Salvation??
> 
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no threats.
> 
> And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Does Hamas know that Sherri compared them to Jesus?  I'd say they would prefer to be compared to Mohammad.  

All this time they spend emulating Mohammad and killing people, and Sherri compares them to Jesus!


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Wow!  Well, we know Jesus is a Zionist & hence so are nearly all of his followers, but I never knew just how strong a Zionist Jesus was based on the scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you babbling about?
> 
> The thread is about your Zionist pals' slander against Jesus in calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> Nobody cares about your lover Adnan Oktar.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jihad Sherri, guess what time it is?  Yup, it's time to quote some Zionist verses from the Bible!
> 
> Bible Verses About Zion
> 
> Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel. (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And yet, despite all this, the idiot still says "Zionism was invented in 1890". Ha ha ha


----------



## MJB12741

We must be careful not to over insult Sherri, no matter what she says or she may leave us.  If that should happen, where will we go for so much fun & laughs that she provides us?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.





My business is with Jesus?

Do you believe in Him?

What about the words of Jesus?

He says Salvation comes from belief in Him.

He says go into the world and share the Gospel.

WHY do you ignore Jesus words?





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no threats.
> 
> And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't threaten me you imp of Satan. And bring up a post where I say Jews will have salvation without Jesus. Why do you have to lie so? So how is the lawyering and psychoanalyzing businesses going? Bwa hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your issue is with Paul and not me. He is the one who said ALL Israel will be saved. It cuts you to the bone that Jews will be saved, you Jew hating imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Why do your "Palestinian" terror scum friends ignore Jesus' words???


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My business is with Jesus?
> 
> Do you believe in Him?
> 
> What about the words of Jesus?
> 
> He says Salvation comes from belief in Him.
> 
> He says go into the world and share the Gospel.
> 
> WHY do you ignore Jesus words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no threats.
> 
> And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your issue is with Paul and not me. He is the one who said ALL Israel will be saved. It cuts you to the bone that Jews will be saved, you Jew hating imp of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 28*(English Standard Version)

The Great Commission

Now the eleven disciples*went to Galilee, to the mountain to which Jesus had directed them.*And when they saw him they*worshiped him, but some doubted.*And Jesus came and said to them,*All authority*in heaven and on earth has been given to me.*Go therefore and*make disciples of*all nations,*baptizing them*in**the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit,*teaching them*to observe all that*I have commanded you. And behold,*I am with you always, tothe end of the age.







SherriMunnerlyn said:



			John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.





My business is with Jesus?

Do you believe in Him?

What about the words of Jesus?

He says Salvation comes from belief in Him.

He says go into the world and share the Gospel.

WHY do you ignore Jesus words?





Bloodrock44 said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			I made no threats.

And here is your chance, tell the Zionists they must believe in Jesus to have Salvation.
		
Click to expand...


Your issue is with Paul and not me. He is the one who said ALL Israel will be saved. It cuts you to the bone that Jews will be saved, you Jew hating imp of Satan.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

&#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.




Not true SATAN






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan, stop distorting the Truth, Jesus is Messiah Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Jesus for being a Zionist, like he was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And both God and Jesus are Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The ones slandering Jesus here are all Zionists.




Rat in the Hat said:


> Why do your "Palestinian" terror scum friends ignore Jesus' words???
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My business is with Jesus?
> 
> Do you believe in Him?
> 
> What about the words of Jesus?
> 
> He says Salvation comes from belief in Him.
> 
> He says go into the world and share the Gospel.
> 
> WHY do you ignore Jesus words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your issue is with Paul and not me. He is the one who said ALL Israel will be saved. It cuts you to the bone that Jews will be saved, you Jew hating imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Why don't you answer the questions , you imp of Satan? Instead you spam meaningless bullshit hoping they will go away. How many of your precious Palestinians believe in Jesus?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

TRUTH Is always brought into Light and your slanderous lies exposed, Satan.

THERE IS NO TRUTH IN YOU SATAN!

NOT one verse speaks of Zionism.

NOT ONE verse says Jesus is a Zionist.

YOU lose Satan, your slanderous lies exposed for the lies they are.

THE Scriptures you recite prove you lie.

If I applied your oh so faulty logic, I would say such things as "Jesus is a theist", look at the word the,  look how many times that word is written in The Bible, Lets just add ist to it and call Jesus that too. 

Theism is the belief in the existence of at least one god, and I suppose one could argue Jesus was a theist, but the logic of arguing Jesus is a theist because the word the appears in The Bible has no more merit  then your argument Jesus is a Zionist because the word Zion appears in The Bible. 

Satan is a word that appear in The Bible too, should we call Jesus a Satanist?

lol



*t*


Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Well, we know Jesus is a Zionist & hence so are nearly all of his followers, but I never knew just how strong a Zionist Jesus was based on the scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jihad Sherri, guess what time it is?  Yup, it's time to quote some Zionist verses from the Bible!
> 
> Bible Verses About Zion
> 
> Bible verses related to Zion from the King James Version (KJV):
> 
> Psalms 87:2 - The LORD loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob.
> 
> Isaiah 60:14 - The sons also of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee; and all they that despised thee shall bow themselves down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee, The city of the LORD, The Zion of the Holy One of Israel.
> 
> Isaiah 51:16 - And I have put my words in thy mouth, and I have covered thee in the shadow of mine hand, that I may plant the heavens, and lay the foundations of the earth, and say unto Zion, Thou [art] my people.
> 
> Isaiah 51:3 - For the LORD shall comfort Zion: he will comfort all her waste places; and he will make her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD; joy and gladness shall be found therein, thanksgiving, and the voice of melody.
> 
> Isaiah 52:2 - Shake thyself from the dust; arise, [and] sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion.
> 
> Isaiah 52:1 - Awake, awake; put on thy strength, O Zion; put on thy beautiful garments, O Jerusalem, the holy city: for henceforth there shall no more come into thee the uncircumcised and the unclean.
> 
> Isaiah 35:10 - And the ransomed of the LORD shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads: they shall obtain joy and gladness, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:12 - And it was told king David, saying, The LORD hath blessed the house of Obededom, and all that [pertaineth] unto him, because of the ark of God. So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obededom into the city of David with gladness.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:29 - And it came to pass, [as] the ark of the covenant of the LORD came to the city of David, that Michal the daughter of Saul looking out at a window saw king David dancing and playing: and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> 1 Chronicles 15:1 - And [David] made him houses in the city of David, and prepared a place for the ark of God, and pitched for it a tent.
> 
> Romans 11:26 - And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> 
> Matthew 21:5 - Tell ye the daughter of Sion, Behold, thy King cometh unto thee, meek, and sitting upon an ass, and a colt the foal of an ass.
> 
> Zechariah 9:13 - When I have bent Judah for me, filled the bow with Ephraim, and raised up thy sons, O Zion, against thy sons, O Greece, and made thee as the sword of a mighty man.
> 
> Zechariah 8:3 - Thus saith the LORD; I am returned unto Zion, and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem: and Jerusalem shall be called a city of truth; and the mountain of the LORD of hosts the holy mountain.
> 
> Zechariah 8:2 - Thus saith the LORD of hosts; I was jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I was jealous for her with great fury.
> 
> Zechariah 2:10 - Sing and rejoice, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I will dwell in the midst of thee, saith the LORD.
> 
> Isaiah 52:8 - Thy watchmen shall lift up the voice; with the voice together shall they sing: for they shall see eye to eye, when the LORD shall bring again Zion.
> 
> 2 Samuel 6:16 - And as the ark of the LORD came into the city of David, Michal Saul's daughter looked through a window, and saw king David leaping and dancing before the LORD; and she despised him in her heart.
> 
> Revelation 14:1 - And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty [and] four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> 
> Hebrews 12:22 - But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,
> 
> Amos 6:1 - Woe to them [that are] at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, [which are] named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!
> 
> Isaiah 52:7 - How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!
> 
> John 17:1-5 - These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee: (Read More...)
> 
> John 12:15 - Fear not, daughter of Sion: behold, thy King cometh, sitting on an ass's colt.
> 
> Joel 3:21 - For I will cleanse their blood [that] I have not cleansed: for the LORD dwelleth in Zion.
> 
> Joel 3:17 - So shall ye know that I [am] the LORD your God dwelling in Zion, my holy mountain: then shall Jerusalem be holy, and there shall no strangers pass through her any more.
> 
> Joel 2:32 - And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
> 
> Joel 2:1 - Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the LORD cometh, for [it is] nigh at hand;
> 
> Isaiah 66:8 - Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? [or] shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children.
> 
> Psalms 127:3 - Lo, children [are] an heritage of the LORD: [and] the fruit of the womb [is his] reward.
> 
> Psalms 68:32 - Sing unto God, ye kingdoms of the earth; O sing praises unto the Lord; Selah:
> 
> Psalms 65:1 - (To the chief Musician, A Psalm [and] Song of David.) Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
> 
> 2 Kings 19:21 - This [is] the word that the LORD hath spoken concerning him; The virgin the daughter of Zion hath despised thee, [and] laughed thee to scorn; the daughter of Jerusalem hath shaken her head at thee.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:6 - Wherefore also it is contained in the scripture, Behold, I lay in Sion a chief corner stone, elect, precious: and he that believeth on him shall not be confounded.
> 
> Acts 4:23 - And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.
> 
> John 3:16-17 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. (Read More...)
> 
> Zechariah 2:7 - Deliver thyself, O Zion, that dwellest [with] the daughter of Babylon.
> 
> Zechariah 1:17 - Cry yet, saying, Thus saith the LORD of hosts; My cities through prosperity shall yet be spread abroad; and the LORD shall yet comfort Zion, and shall yet choose Jerusalem.
> 
> Zephaniah 3:14 - Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> Joel 1:1-20 - The word of the LORD that came to Joel the son of Pethuel. (Read More...)
> 
> Lamentations 1:4 - The ways of Zion do mourn, because none come to the solemn feasts: all her gates are desolate: her priests sigh, her virgins are afflicted, and she [is] in bitterness.
> 
> Jeremiah 50:5 - They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, [saying], Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant [that] shall not be forgotten.
> 
> Jeremiah 30:17 - For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD; because they called thee an Outcast, [saying], This [is] Zion, whom no man seeketh after.
> 
> Isaiah 62:11 - Behold, the LORD hath proclaimed unto the end of the world, Say ye to the daughter of Zion, Behold, thy salvation cometh; behold, his reward [is] with him, and his work before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, despite all this, the idiot still says "Zionism was invented in 1890". Ha ha ha
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bloodrock44 said:


> Why don't you answer the questions , you imp of Satan? Instead you spam meaningless bullshit hoping they will go away. How many of your precious Palestinians believe in Jesus?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## aris2chat

> My business is with Jesus?



Is that a prophet or non-prophet business posting on the forum?

Proselytize to sunni or other muslims posting here instead.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deal with the slanderous claims about Jesus.

Stop diverting the topic. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> Why don't you answer the questions , you imp of Satan? Instead you spam meaningless bullshit hoping they will go away. How many of your precious Palestinians believe in Jesus?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A slandering Zionist started this thread and lying Zionists are the ones who keep slandering Jesus in this thread.

I shall keep speaking Truth to Zionist lies as long as they keep being posted.

Jesus says who He is, Messiah.

Believe in Him or stand condemned.

YOUR choice is between Jesus and Heaven and disbelief and hell.




aris2chat said:


> My business is with Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a prophet or non-prophet business posting on the forum?
> 
> Proselytize to sunni or other muslims posting here instead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> My business is with Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a prophet or non-prophet business posting on the forum?
> 
> Proselytize to sunni or other muslims posting here instead.
Click to expand...

A non-_prophet_ business?

My kids would call that a _Dad Joke_... _so_ bad that it's _funny_.


----------



## Kondor3

If Jesus were living in the late 19th or the early 20th Centuries, during the early and formative years of the Zionist Movement, there is a very good chance that Jesus would have been a Zionist during that early period, although he might very well have withdrawn or resigned from the Movement once the disputes over land and once the violence began.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 3:16-18
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> &#8220;For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true SATAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan, stop distorting the Truth, Jesus is Messiah Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> And both God and Jesus are Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Says who?  You, a Jihadi lunatic and a paid propagandist for Islamists?  Ha ha ha. 

Go spread this crap at the mosque, Mahmoud.


----------



## aris2chat

> Jesus says who He is, Messiah.



anointed, as with scented oil.; priest; prophet; savior/hero; descended from David

Does not mean son of god

Heralded as messiah entering Jerusalem, he was announcing himself a threat to rome, their appointees in the sanhedrin and the puppet king. 
The crowds he attracted were considered dangerous to romans.

i don't have to believe in Jesus.  I don't need saving.  You should save yourself and stop imposing your twisted religion on others.  I already have my guardian fairy to take me to never never land to bask in the sun with the mermaids, dine with the natives and sprinkled with pixy dust in my sleep so I can float on a cloud.

Save someone who cares.  Stop preaching to me, you are worse that the spam in my mail box or salesmen on the phone.  Leave me alone before I put itching powder on your clothes, ice cubes in your shoes, cactus needles in your socks, fire ants in your sheets and peppers in your tooth paste....and see if you take the name of the god you pray to in vain. 

Find a religious board to preach on, this is a political forum.


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> "..._Find a religious board to preach on, this is a political forum._"


----------



## irosie91

PROSELYTIZING has NOTHING to do with  "saving souls"----
    ----it is    ALL IMPERIALISM


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deal with the real Jesus , not the one you imagine.

Deal with your obvious disbelief in the real Jesus and stop slandering the real Jesus who very clearly tells all of us who He is in the Christian Gospels. 







Kondor3 said:


> If Jesus were living in the late 19th or the early 20th Centuries, during the early and formative years of the Zionist Movement, there is a very good chance that Jesus would have been a Zionist during that early period, although he might very well have withdrawn or resigned from the Movement once the disputes over land and once the violence began.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is who He says He is, Messiah, who saves those who believe in Him.

He came and He lived and He lives.

There is not a Messiah to come. Just a Messiah who will return to take those who believe in Him to heaven for eternity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The only way to the Father is through the Son.




irosie91 said:


> PROSELYTIZING has NOTHING to do with  "saving souls"----
> ----it is    ALL IMPERIALISM


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROSELYTIZING has NOTHING to do with  "saving souls"----
> ----it is    ALL IMPERIALISM
Click to expand...



do you enjoy repeating nursery rhymes?      "the father"   ???    
   According to the bible -----the only person who actually
     "saw"    G-d------sorta-----kinda a glance of an impression ---
     is  MOSES.      You seem to have a notion of being a little girl---
     and climbing onto the giant lap of a big man in the sky-----
     for that you need islam and a bomb attached to your posterior. 
     See?    I know masjid nursery rhymes,,   too.       

                Hey diddle diddle---the cat with the fiddle---the 
                  COW JUMPED OVER THE MOON....
                      The little dog laughed
                           To see such sport...
              AND THE DISH RAN AWAY WITH THE SPOON.......


----------



## MHunterB

Isn't the l'il sherriliar just so FUNNY when it starts trying to order others around?

I think it's hilarious when the pious l'il pseudo-Christian presumes to address others in command mode.....can't you just picture it trying to do 'the Voice', and instead it sounds like Daffy Duck on helium!


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Deal with the slanderous claims about Jesus.
> 
> Stop diverting the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you answer the questions , you imp of Satan? Instead you spam meaningless bullshit hoping they will go away. How many of your precious Palestinians believe in Jesus?
Click to expand...


Stop evading the questions, imp of Satan. And stop spamming with meaningless bullshit. You made the claim in this thread that Hamas resembles Jesus. So how many members of Hamas believe Jesus is the only way to salvation?


----------



## Kondor3

Newsflash, my little butt-nugget...

Given that Zionism, as a distinguishable movement under a formal banner, has only been operative since the late 19th century...

The OP implies two speculative mandates...

1. conversation pertaining to Jesus recorded teachings and actions and commentaries and background and loyalties, in a Zionism context, with an eye towards determining whether those were of a nature that would lend themselves to modern-day labeling as 'Zionist'...

...or...

2. conversation pertaining to Jesus recorded teachings and actions and commentaries and background and loyalties, in a Zionism context, with an eye towards determining whether some of those could reasonably be construed as indicative of Jesus' likely support for modern-day Zionism, if he lived in our Modern Age rather than Antiquity...

Both are valid speculative paths for conversation...

But speculation requires imagination and flexibility of intellect and a mind free of the dulling effects of dogma and an over-reliance upon Literalism...

Which is why you have so much difficulty in participating, in any meaningful sense, other than as a cut-and-paste automaton...

I, on the other hand, am engaging in valid speculation on the second point (above)...

I speculate on whether or not Jesus would have been a Zionist, had he lived in the Modern Era rather than Antiquity...

If anyone's posts are out of place here, it is your own...

If you do not wish to (or are not capable of) engaging in such high-order speculative exercises, then you and your cause would be best served if you disengaged.

If you want to participate without the faux Christianity Commercials, and without arbitrarily declaring your own viewpoint to be the unchallenged (albeit unsubstantiated) victor, then do so.

Otherwise, shut the fuck up, and let people who *DO* wish to post on the subject, do so in peace...

Nobody died and made you God, to decide who can and who cannot engage on such a topic, and in which fashion they may engage in it..

As to you trying to tell me what I believe in, and its legitimacy or lack thereof, feel free to commence blowing it out your ass, as soon as may be practicable.

Got it, Mahmoud?



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Deal with the real Jesus , not the one you imagine.
> 
> Deal with your obvious disbelief in the real Jesus and stop slandering the real Jesus who very clearly tells all of us who He is in the Christian Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus were living in the late 19th or the early 20th Centuries, during the early and formative years of the Zionist Movement, there is a very good chance that Jesus would have been a Zionist during that early period, although he might very well have withdrawn or resigned from the Movement once the disputes over land and once the violence began.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Is there any Christian here who believes what Sherri said that "Hamas resembles Jesus"?  




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with the slanderous claims about Jesus.
> 
> Stop diverting the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you answer the questions , you imp of Satan? Instead you spam meaningless bullshit hoping they will go away. How many of your precious Palestinians believe in Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop evading the questions, imp of Satan. And stop spamming with meaningless bullshit. You made the claim in this thread that Hamas resembles Jesus. So how many members of Hamas believe Jesus is the only way to salvation?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Is there any Christian here who believes what Sherri said that "Hamas resembles Jesus"?
> 
> 
> I am not a christian---but  I DO ABSOLUTELY  believe that  Hamas
> and Jesus are    SIMILAR------based on   Sherri's CONCEPT OF JESUS.
> 
> I grew up with christians whose concept of  Jesus was somewhat similar
> to that of Sherri.    That area of the US  was so well known to  Adolf
> abu ali      that he planned an invasion nearby and he planned
> to make a  concentration camp along the lines of Auschwitz nearby.
> 
> more lately it has become an enclave of the  meccaist filth that sherri
> so loves------nearby is the place where the islamo nazi pig   SHAYKH
> ABDEL RAHMAN    plotted his 1993 bombing of the WORLD TRADE
> CENTER   in which he hoped to murder  some tens of thousands
> for the delight of sherri----but mannaged to murder only about seven


----------



## Bloodrock44

irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any Christian here who believes what Sherri said that "Hamas resembles Jesus"?
> 
> 
> I am not a christian---but  I DO ABSOLUTELY  believe that  Hamas
> and Jesus are    SIMILAR------based on   Sherri's CONCEPT OF JESUS.
> 
> I grew up with christians whose concept of  Jesus was somewhat similar
> to that of Sherri.    That area of the US  was so well known to  Adolf
> abu ali      that he planned an invasion nearby and he planned
> to make a  concentration camp along the lines of Auschwitz nearby.
> 
> more lately it has become an enclave of the  meccaist filth that sherri
> so loves------nearby is the place where the islamo nazi pig   SHAYKH
> ABDEL RAHMAN    plotted his 1993 bombing of the WORLD TRADE
> CENTER   in which he hoped to murder  some tens of thousands
> for the delight of sherri----but mannaged to murder only about seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri has a very unchristian concept of Jesus. Jesus said "Love your enemies and pray for those who spitefully use you." Does Hamas share this concept? I think not. And don't be fooled by Sherri's claim to be a Christian. A true Christian is not filled with such vile hatred as she holds. A true Christian is not filled with vile hatred of Jews and Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Bloodrock44 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any Christian here who believes what Sherri said that "Hamas resembles Jesus"?
> 
> 
> I am not a christian---but  I DO ABSOLUTELY  believe that  Hamas
> and Jesus are    SIMILAR------based on   Sherri's CONCEPT OF JESUS.
> 
> I grew up with christians whose concept of  Jesus was somewhat similar
> to that of Sherri.    That area of the US  was so well known to  Adolf
> abu ali      that he planned an invasion nearby and he planned
> to make a  concentration camp along the lines of Auschwitz nearby.
> 
> more lately it has become an enclave of the  meccaist filth that sherri
> so loves------nearby is the place where the islamo nazi pig   SHAYKH
> ABDEL RAHMAN    plotted his 1993 bombing of the WORLD TRADE
> CENTER   in which he hoped to murder  some tens of thousands
> for the delight of sherri----but mannaged to murder only about seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satanic Sherri has a very unchristian concept of Jesus. Jesus said "Love your enemies and pray for those who spitefully use you." Does Hamas share this concept? I think not. And don't be fooled by Sherri's claim to be a Christian. A true Christian is not filled with such vile hatred as she holds. A true Christian is not filled with vile hatred of Jews and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not consider a  "true christian"  as someone filled with hatred
> for israel and jews-------but lots of people who do and did consider
> themselves   'true'   christians -----do and did.      Magda Goebbels was a
> church goer.      It's not just jews who some "church goers"   despise----
> the  KKK    "DID IT FOR    """"CHRIST""""   "        of so they claimed.
> THE GOOD NEWS is that christians---in general--have repudiated such
> "IDEALS" ------but meccaists  still slit throats for ALLAAAAAAAH....
> 
> Adolf abu ali----was fascinated with the meccaist approach----and sought
> to INCOPORATE it into his brand of christianity-------he was successful
> enough to attract .......some......morons
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROSELYTIZING has NOTHING to do with  "saving souls"----
> ----it is    ALL IMPERIALISM
Click to expand...


Here's a little mathematical formula for you...
National Revelation is greater than Private Revelation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Distortions of Truth by Satan are of no interest to me whatsoever.

But freedom of speech is a right Americans still have, and that includes me too.

Jesus is who Jesus says He is.

We have had a lot of movements in our long History, Nazism was one, for example, it was a movement and many of the members of that movement professed themselves to be Christians.

Political movements like Nazism and Zionism do not define Jesus, no matter how many poor souls deluded by Satan like yourself try to keep proving these slanderous lies to be true.

None of these movements change who Jesus was and is. 

Political movements of man do not redefine Jesus.

And the lies and deceptions of Satan and his faithful followers, like you, that your posts are  consumed with,  will continue to be brought up into the Light and disclosed for the lies they are.

Jesus is Messiah, son of God, who came to this world as a man to sacrifice self to save mankind from sin, for those who believe in Him.

He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God to a lost and dying world.

And He tells His followers, those who believe in Him,  to go into this world and share the good news of that Gospel, the Gospel of Jesus Christ that saves man, that gives to any person who receives it the most precious gift that is, the gift of LIFE, eternal life with Christ.




Kondor3 said:


> Newsflash, my little butt-nugget...
> 
> Given that Zionism, as a distinguishable movement under a formal banner, has only been operative since the late 19th century...
> 
> The OP implies two speculative mandates...
> 
> 1. conversation pertaining to Jesus recorded teachings and actions and commentaries and background and loyalties, in a Zionism context, with an eye towards determining whether those were of a nature that would lend themselves to modern-day labeling as 'Zionist'...
> 
> ...or...
> 
> 2. conversation pertaining to Jesus recorded teachings and actions and commentaries and background and loyalties, in a Zionism context, with an eye towards determining whether some of those could reasonably be construed as indicative of Jesus' likely support for modern-day Zionism, if he lived in our Modern Age rather than Antiquity...
> 
> Both are valid speculative paths for conversation...
> 
> But speculation requires imagination and flexibility of intellect and a mind free of the dulling effects of dogma and an over-reliance upon Literalism...
> 
> Which is why you have so much difficulty in participating, in any meaningful sense, other than as a cut-and-paste automaton...
> 
> I, on the other hand, am engaging in valid speculation on the second point (above)...
> 
> I speculate on whether or not Jesus would have been a Zionist, had he lived in the Modern Era rather than Antiquity...
> 
> If anyone's posts are out of place here, it is your own...
> 
> If you do not wish to (or are not capable of) engaging in such high-order speculative exercises, then you and your cause would be best served if you disengaged.
> 
> If you want to participate without the faux Christianity Commercials, and without arbitrarily declaring your own viewpoint to be the unchallenged (albeit unsubstantiated) victor, then do so.
> 
> Otherwise, shut the fuck up, and let people who *DO* wish to post on the subject, do so in peace...
> 
> Nobody died and made you God, to decide who can and who cannot engage on such a topic, and in which fashion they may engage in it..
> 
> As to you trying to tell me what I believe in, and its legitimacy or lack thereof, feel free to commence blowing it out your ass, as soon as may be practicable.
> 
> Got it, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with the real Jesus , not the one you imagine.
> 
> Deal with your obvious disbelief in the real Jesus and stop slandering the real Jesus who very clearly tells all of us who He is in the Christian Gospels.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus were living in the late 19th or the early 20th Centuries, during the early and formative years of the Zionist Movement, there is a very good chance that Jesus would have been a Zionist during that early period, although he might very well have withdrawn or resigned from the Movement once the disputes over land and once the violence began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Genesis 1:27 So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created them: male and female he created them.

There is some Truth for you.

God created man, man did not create God.




Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROSELYTIZING has NOTHING to do with  "saving souls"----
> ----it is    ALL IMPERIALISM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a little mathematical formula for you...
> National Revelation is greater than Private Revelation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

To recap most Americans agree that Jesus was a Zionist Jew. Thank God for that. 

Sherri can keep flapping, screeching, and babbling all she wants.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._no matter how many poor souls deluded by Satan like yourself try to keep proving these slanderous lies to be true_..."


Blow it out your fat ass, you insane lunatic.

How is it that the ownership of this board allows a disruptive influence and propaganda parrot like you to continue posting on this board-system?

Are you friends with one of the owners? Have you bribed somebody? Have you threatened to sue them? You are an embarrassment to your cause. You are a joke. Why are you still here?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._no matter how many poor souls deluded by Satan like yourself try to keep proving these slanderous lies to be true_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, you insane lunatic.
> 
> How is it that the ownership of this board allows a disruptive influence and propaganda parrot like you to continue posting on this board-system?
> 
> Are you friends with one of the owners? Have you bribed somebody? Have you threatened to sue them? You are an embarrassment to your cause. You are a joke. Why are you still here?
Click to expand...




> Why are you still here?



Her answer would be the words of Zack Mayo...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T575Pbo4eWM]I got nowhere else to go - YouTube[/ame]


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Genesis 1:27 So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created them: male and female he created them.
> 
> There is some Truth for you.
> 
> God created man, man did not create God.
> 
> 
> Here is some REALITY for you ,   sherri.    You quoted the
> book of   GENESIS  (english) ----which is a translation of the
> book called    B'RE'SHEET   (hebrew)      Some day you might
> like to read it       It is SUBLIME---from beginning to end.
> It described the CREATION ----and the issue of man's distinction
> from animals and isa-respecting pigs ---in several parable type
> stories involving  CHOICE.   That focus upon man's  'divine
> spark'-----is a bit singular in the bulk  ancient literature which
> tends toward a universe controlled by   "gods" and lots of issue of
> primitive thinking involving  "predestination".     Another major theme
> of  the book  "B'RE'SHEET"   is the role of  ZION in the world. ---
> zion is a major issue even in the earliest books----even before
> the famous  "exodus"  (starring charleton heston).
> In  "B'RE'SHEET"   we were introduced to the conflict which
> led to the character developement of the first zionist-----
> ABRAHAM----and his issues with    NIMROD.    Has
> anyone ever told you that you are like NIMROD?    Do you know
> who Nimrod was? ------


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Denier of Jesus and who He says He is, you address the issue, your false claim Jesus is a Zionist. 



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with the slanderous claims about Jesus.
> 
> Stop diverting the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you answer the questions , you imp of Satan? Instead you spam meaningless bullshit hoping they will go away. How many of your precious Palestinians believe in Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop evading the questions, imp of Satan. And stop spamming with meaningless bullshit. You made the claim in this thread that Hamas resembles Jesus. So how many members of Hamas believe Jesus is the only way to salvation?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
  what happened to   

         OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???


----------



## Bloodrock44

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._no matter how many poor souls deluded by Satan like yourself try to keep proving these slanderous lies to be true_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, you insane lunatic.
> 
> How is it that the ownership of this board allows a disruptive influence and propaganda parrot like you to continue posting on this board-system?
> 
> Are you friends with one of the owners? Have you bribed somebody? Have you threatened to sue them? You are an embarrassment to your cause. You are a joke. Why are you still here?
Click to expand...


She is here because this is the ONLY world she has. Notice she starts posting at 5 AM her time every morning and posts all day until after midnight. She has no other life even though she claims to be a lawyer and a psychologist. Obvious major lies. And she thinks this is normal behavior. And she thinks she's scoring points with the unwashed masses.


----------



## MJB12741

Bless her for all the fun & laughs she gives us here while those she supports are killing us Christians & Jews all over the world.





Bloodrock44 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._no matter how many poor souls deluded by Satan like yourself try to keep proving these slanderous lies to be true_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, you insane lunatic.
> 
> How is it that the ownership of this board allows a disruptive influence and propaganda parrot like you to continue posting on this board-system?
> 
> Are you friends with one of the owners? Have you bribed somebody? Have you threatened to sue them? You are an embarrassment to your cause. You are a joke. Why are you still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is here because this is the ONLY world she has. Notice she starts posting at 5 AM her time every morning and posts all day until after midnight. She has no other life even though she claims to be a lawyer and a psychologist. Obvious major lies. And she thinks this is normal behavior. And she thinks she's scoring points with the unwashed masses.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Genesis is as much my book as it is yours, as a part of the Christian Bible.

And I have read it, and there is nothing of Zionism in it, that did not come for many thousands of years later, in a political movement in the 1890s. 



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 1:27 So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created them: male and female he created them.
> 
> There is some Truth for you.
> 
> God created man, man did not create God.
> 
> 
> Here is some REALITY for you ,   sherri.    You quoted the
> book of   GENESIS  (english) ----which is a translation of the
> book called    B'RE'SHEET   (hebrew)      Some day you might
> like to read it       It is SUBLIME---from beginning to end.
> It described the CREATION ----and the issue of man's distinction
> from animals and isa-respecting pigs ---in several parable type
> stories involving  CHOICE.   That focus upon man's  'divine
> spark'-----is a bit singular in the bulk  ancient literature which
> tends toward a universe controlled by   "gods" and lots of issue of
> primitive thinking involving  "predestination".     Another major theme
> of  the book  "B'RE'SHEET"   is the role of  ZION in the world. ---
> zion is a major issue even in the earliest books----even before
> the famous  "exodus"  (starring charleton heston).
> In  "B'RE'SHEET"   we were introduced to the conflict which
> led to the character developement of the first zionist-----
> ABRAHAM----and his issues with    NIMROD.    Has
> anyone ever told you that you are like NIMROD?    Do you know
> who Nimrod was? ------
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Pay attention, that was addressing the new covenant replacing the old covenant.

The Bible is the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind. 

[/U]



irosie91 said:


> PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
> what happened to
> 
> OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???


----------



## Kondor3

Bloodrock44 said:


> "..._She is here because this is the ONLY world she has. Notice she starts posting at 5 AM her time every morning and posts all day until after midnight. She has no other life even though she claims to be a lawyer and a psychologist. Obvious major lies. And she thinks this is normal behavior. And she thinks she's scoring points with the unwashed masses._"



Watching a trick parrot go through its act may be amusing, the first couple of times..

But eventually it gets old and tired, and is no longer funny...

It's no fun, debating (_more like arguing, in her-his-its-their case_) with a brainless parrot.

It's one thing to deal with an ideologue or dogmatist or rigid and inflexible mind.

It's quite another to have a propaganda robot throwing monkey-poo all over everyone else's attempts at dialogue...

The Sherri critter has outlived its usefulness...

There's nothing left of it but the disruptive influence, a detriment to intelligent discourse, and an impediment to the audience and its ability to properly interact with each other and to enjoy their visits to the board-system...


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> Watching a trick parrot go through its act may be amusing, the first couple of times..
> 
> But eventually it gets old and tired, and is no longer funny...
> 
> It's no fun, debating (_more like arguing, in her-his-its-their case_) with a brainless parrot.
> 
> It's one thing to deal with an ideologue or dogmatist or rigid and inflexible mind.
> 
> It's quite another to have a propaganda robot throwing monkey-poo all over everyone else's attempts at dialogue...
> 
> The Sherri critter has outlived its usefulness...
> 
> There's nothing left of it but the disruptive influence, a detriment to intelligent discourse,
> 
> and an impediment to the audience and its ability to properly interact with each other and to enjoy their visits to the board-system...




Sherri is of great value-----she provides us with the  current islamo-
partyline.       Of course,    she writes nothing actually NEW----
she just lets us know what parts of the old stuff are  STILL IN USE.

In the field of medicine-----some very old agents and therapies 
are  STILL IN USE------some were left by the wayside -----In order 
to KEEP UP with the current stuff------one needs BRUSH UP 
INFORMATION.        as far as I know----the OLD FOXGLOVE---
as a  "heart tonic"    is still in use in the form of DIGOXIN. 

way back when I was a kid-----the  DEICIDE MYTH was not 
big in the mosques-----but I did notice that it came into 
vogue starting about 25 years ago.  -----from sherri we learn 
that it is  GROWING IN MASJID IMPORTANCE


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Supporting killing is not my thing, as I know I have stated repeatedly here, stating the fact I oppose killing anywhere anytime for any reason whatsoever.

That is a major reason I oppose Zionism, for all the killing Zionists do.

I look at that list of 1519 children Zionists have killed in Palestine and see what Zionism is and who Zionists are.

I look at the over 1400 Zionists killed in Cast Lead and see the face of Zionsm.

I look at babies burned to death by Zionists with white phosphorous and see who Zionists are.

I read about an IDF soldier blowing away two little girls holding white flags from a tank and I see what Zionism is.

I see 750,000 Palestinians ethnically cleansed from their homes when Israel declared herself a nation in 1948 and I see the face of Zionism. 

I don't live in your world or see those Zionist delusions you claim you see.

I go to the reports of human rights groups and I read of their investigations and all they report about what Zionists are doing in Palestine and the Middle East, I read of the confirmed killings of Zionism, and I see Zionists for the killers they are. 

And I see Zionism for the evil ideology it is, an ideology that exists through ethnic cleansing, every day Israel has existed as a nation since 1948, it depends on ethnic cleansing and occupation and apartheid and killing to sustain it.

And most definitely there is absolutely nothing of Jesus in any of what Zionism is. 



MJB12741 said:


> Bless her for all the fun & laughs she gives us here while those she supports are killing us Christians & Jews all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, you insane lunatic.
> 
> How is it that the ownership of this board allows a disruptive influence and propaganda parrot like you to continue posting on this board-system?
> 
> Are you friends with one of the owners? Have you bribed somebody? Have you threatened to sue them? You are an embarrassment to your cause. You are a joke. Why are you still here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is here because this is the ONLY world she has. Notice she starts posting at 5 AM her time every morning and posts all day until after midnight. She has no other life even though she claims to be a lawyer and a psychologist. Obvious major lies. And she thinks this is normal behavior. And she thinks she's scoring points with the unwashed masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

You would be better off baking cupcakes for your family Sherri for all the good you are doing on these forums.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sweet_Caroline said:


> You would be better off baking cupcakes for your family Sherri for all the good you are doing on these forums.



She is doing some good in this forum. She's showing the world how totally loony anti-Semites are. 


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## Bloodrock44

irosie91 said:


> PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
> what happened to
> 
> OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???



Now the readers can see why the imp of Satan has no credibility. How many hundreds of times has she said the OT is no longer relevant and "out with the old in with the new". And then she posts from the OT. Apparently 1st shift Satanic Sherri didn't get the message.


----------



## MJB12741

As with Sherri, I too am pissed with Zionists.  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to them?  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like those Zionists in Israel do.  When will Israel ever learn from the surrounding Arab countries how to gain respect from Palestinians?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pay attention, that was addressing the new covenant replacing the old covenant.
> 
> The Bible is the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
> what happened to
> 
> OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???
Click to expand...



Oh----I got it now------in the   'isa/allaaa  version of   "god"-------
    "god"    breaks his contract.      Long ago----I was involved 
    in a legal issue---------THE OTHER SIDE-----violated the 
    terms of the contract-------so I thought I could violate it too.
    The elderly lawyer who was advising me-----told me------
    THE HONEST PARTY NEVER VIOLATES THE CONTRACT

    In fact ----USA  contract law seems to be a throwback to 
    jewish jurisprudence------in which being relieved of an 
    "OATH"    is quite an undertaking------very difficult-----once 
     an   OATH   (NEDAR)   is accomplished-----and valid------
     very hard to get out of it

     When  I was a kid------I had no religious education other than 
     a few  sessions of   protestant  "sunday school"       My playmates 
     seemed to think using a  "bad word"   was a violation of the 
     the   ten commandments-----specifically----
        "thou shalt not take the name of the lord in vain"

    in fact it refers to the proscription on  BREAKING A VOW---
     or if you want to expand the issue-----simply  DON'T LIE


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would be better off baking cupcakes for your family Sherri for all the good you are doing on these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is doing some good in this forum. She's showing the world how totally loony anti-Semites are.
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
Click to expand...

I didn't know there was such a thing as a sane anti Semite. Actually to be a bigot and hater like Sherri a certain level of mental illness is required.  Hate is not a natural instinct.


----------



## Roudy

Maybe jihad Sherri needs to keep up with what the Palestinian terrorist savages have done over the last 60 years. This does not of course include the 150,000 a Lebanese Christians killed by Palestinian animals. 

Category:Terrorist attacks attributed to Palestinian militant groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Maybe jihad Sherri needs to keep up with what the Palestinian terrorist savages have done over the last 60 years. This does not of course include the 150,000 a Lebanese Christians killed by Palestinian animals.
> 
> Category:Terrorist attacks attributed to Palestinian militant groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




   You are wasting your typing fingers,   Roudy.     Keep in mind----
   Sherri has already told you-----she cares not a wit for the murder of 
   or rape or mutilation of any person in the world------not the hundreds 
   of millions so handled by her kith and kin-----the ONLY deaths that 
   "matter"    are those ----using all of the techniques of mendacity 
   and sophisty she can conjure------she can manage to blame on 
                       DA JOOOOOOOOOOOOS

      You cry  LOGIC,  LOGIC,  TRUTH        in futility. 

          why do you imagine she emphasizes  
          "BELIEF"     -----logic and truth have  no 
          meaning in her creed


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pay attention, that was addressing the new covenant replacing the old covenant.
> 
> The Bible is the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
> what happened to
> 
> OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???
Click to expand...

There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the crap you just made up.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, that was addressing the new covenant replacing the old covenant.
> 
> The Bible is the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
> what happened to
> 
> OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the crap you just made up.
Click to expand...




C'mon   roudy----why so fuddy duddy?       I like the term 
   "PROGRESSIVE REVELATION"--------  its like the 
                     Lucy in the Sky  with  Diamonds  -----

               PROGRESS IN REVELATIONS

    neologisms show up in the chatter of psychotics---
            but also can manifest in brain damaged persons

     You  (of all people)  know what a khat overdose can 
       do to conversation.  ------imagine the PROGRESSIVE 
          MIND of a    "god"  chewing KOSMIC KHAT


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More Zionist lies.

The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind. 

And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar. 

We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)

Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)

Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, that was addressing the new covenant replacing the old covenant.
> 
> The Bible is the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS    sherri----why are you quoting the  "old"  testament  ??
> what happened to
> 
> OUT WITH THE **OLD** and   in with the 'new'???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the crap you just made up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Jesus was just a prophet.  Get over it.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More Zionist lies.
> 
> The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar.
> 
> We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)
> 
> Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)
> 
> Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, that was addressing the new covenant replacing the old covenant.
> 
> The Bible is the story of the progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the crap you just made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.  

Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar.
> 
> We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)
> 
> Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)
> 
> Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the
> crap you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers
> claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
Click to expand...




roudy-----fret not------you are addressing an entity which still insists 
that   the bible was written in english.    Notice that its interpretations 
DEPEND   on the various nuances of english words.      
"testament"   it insists   means   "covenant"       Never mind what 
the book itself is called in the language of its original authors-----
the fact that somewhere along the line----the word  "TESTAMENT"  
was applied to it's english translation -----CLINCHES THE DEAL 

"OLD TESTAMENT"      --------no doubt  Moses said----
"I AM GOING TO WRITE THE OLD TESTAMENT<<<<which can 
mean convenant------and it is going to be the outdated version of 
something"

NOW TRY TO THINK LIKE AN IDIOT---roudy-----you can do it ---
if you try----just EMULATE sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Progressive Revelation

Progressive revelation*may be defined as the process of God's own disclosure of Himself and His plan given to man throughout history by means of nature (Rom. 1:18-21; Ps. 19), providential dealings (Rom. 8:28), preservation of the universe (Col. 1:17), miracles (John 2:11), direct communication (Acts 22:17-21), Christ Himself (John 1:14) and through the Bible (1 John 5:39).

http://www.theopedia.com/Progressive_Revelation





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar.
> 
> We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)
> 
> Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)
> 
> Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the crap you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Progressive Revelation
> 
> Progressive revelation*may be defined as the process of God's own disclosure of Himself and His plan given to man throughout history by means of nature (Rom. 1:18-21; Ps. 19), providential dealings (Rom. 8:28), preservation of the universe (Col. 1:17), miracles (John 2:11), direct communication (Acts 22:17-21), Christ Himself (John 1:14) and through the Bible (1 John 5:39).
> 
> http://www.theopedia.com/Progressive_Revelation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar.
> 
> We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)
> 
> Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)
> 
> Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Crap.  Jesus wasn't following anything new nor was he preaching anything new.  

The New Testament was written by his followers, who claimed he was the Messiah of the Old Testament.  

The Messiah of the Old Testament was a Zionist.  As was Jesus and the New Testament.  All of Jesus' followers were Zionist Jews.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 4*(English Standard Version)



Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds

And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.


Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway


Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.

Is that what Moses preached?



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar.
> 
> We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)
> 
> Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)
> 
> Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such Althing as "Progressive revelation"', unless you are talking about the crap you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 4*(English Standard Version)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> 
> Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Is that what Moses preached?
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> The Bible is itself  proof of a progressive revelation of God to mankind.
> 
> And The Bible proves Zionist Roudy to be a liar.
> 
> We start with The Old Testament (the word means covenant and the book is its revelation)
> 
> Then, The New Testament follows. (The new covenant is revealed)
> 
> Jesus ushers in the new covenant for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Shadap, Jesus Slanderer!  Go back to Eyran, HEYVOUN.  LOL

Matthew 5- 7

17 &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

*****

According to Jesus himself, you are a blasphemist and going to HELL.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Where does Moses preach this Gospel of the Kingdom?

"But I say to you that*everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart.*If your right eyecauses you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown intohell.*And if your right hand*causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into*hell."








Jesus says:

Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)


Lust

&#8220;You have heard that it was said,*&#8216;You shall not commit adultery.&#8217;*But I say to you that*everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart.*If your right eyecauses you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown intohell.*And if your right hand*causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into*hell.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where does Moses preach this Gospel of the Kingdom?
> 
> "But I say to you that*everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart.*If your right eyecauses you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown intohell.*And if your right hand*causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into*hell."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says:
> 
> Matthew 5*(English Standard Version)
> 
> 
> Lust
> 
> &#8220;You have heard that it was said,*&#8216;You shall not commit adultery.&#8217;*But I say to you that*everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart.*If your right eyecauses you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown intohell.*And if your right hand*causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into*hell.


Boro gomsho jendeh.  Fuck off!  

Matthew 5-7 - Introduction to the Sermon on the Mount - Bible Gateway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is the fulfillment of the Law and the Prophets,  what do you not understand about that?

Fulfilling it ended it.

Romans 10:4 For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4*(English Standard Version)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> 
> Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Is that what Moses preached?
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadap, Jesus Slanderer!  Go back to Eyran, HEYVOUN.  LOL
> 
> Matthew 5- 7
> 
> 17 &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> *****
> 
> According to Jesus himself, you are a blasphemist and going to HELL.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

*Yawn*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth." Romans 10


Hallelujah!





MHunterB said:


> *Yawn*


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Law and the Prophets,  what do you not understand about that?
> 
> Fulfilling it ended it.
> 
> Romans 10:4 For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4*(English Standard Version)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> 
> Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Is that what Moses preached?
> 
> 
> 
> Shadap, Jesus Slanderer!  Go back to Eyran, HEYVOUN.  LOL
> 
> Matthew 5- 7
> 
> 17 &#8220;Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> *****
> 
> According to Jesus himself, you are a blasphemist and going to HELL.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Last I checked fulfillment did not mean progression, you freakin' idiot.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is the fulfillment of the Law and the Prophets,  what do you not understand about that?
> 
> Fulfilling it ended it.
> 
> 
> "FULFILLING IT-----ENDED IT"????
> 
> I am fascinated-----"the law"  got  "ended"?     no more law?
> 
> What means  "FULLFILL"  in the context in which you are
> using it and what word   DID MATTHEW use?
> 
> no more law?     it's over?   we can kill all the lawyers?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy-----sherri has paul confused with jesus.     Paul 
tried to do for Judaism what Herzl tried to do for Zionism.---
create the  SECULAR VERSIONS.

Jesus did not know Paul and he did not know Herzl


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4*(English Standard Version)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> 
> Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Is that what Moses preached?
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never said it's progressive, you idiot.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about changes or anything "new", non of the laws, and nothing the prophets said or did were to change.  Christianity and the New Testament came AFTER the death of Jesus.  There was nothing "New" that Jesus was following.  His followers claimed that Jesus was the Messiah of the Old Testament, which makes him a Zionist, period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadap, Jesus Slanderer!  Go back to Eyran, HEYVOUN.  LOL
> 
> Matthew 5- 7
> 
> 17 Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> *****
> 
> According to Jesus himself, you are a blasphemist and going to HELL.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


not your business or job to determine who will or will not go to hell, which is a christian concept to frighten christians to obey what priests tell them.
Stop trying to condemn posts or calling them names like satan, who was an angel of the highest order, a child of god.  To you it is an insult, again showing your hate of others.
You curses are not harmful but it shows how unchristian and mean you can be.
try using your own intellect and leave jesus and the bible out of it.
No cares for your preaching.  It is spamming of your particular brand of faith, highly unchristian to the rest of us.
the only one in danger of your Dante hell is you for you disrespect of other people, of faith or not, and trying to cast your weird magic to harm them.  We all begin and end the same, all paths end in the same place.  The only one to judge, if there is such a thing as god, is god, not you.
Can it!!!!!
You have something to say, do it without involving religion, or trying to impose your beliefs on the rest of us.
If you are unable to speak without your bible, take your proselytizing to a religious form instead of politics.

You might surprise yourself and us when you learn to use your own words and thoughts and keep your religion to yourself.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth." Romans 10
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yawn*
Click to expand...


I'm glad the l'il sherithing wants to praise the GOD of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob in the language He used when speaking with Moses:  that's a lovely sentiment : ))

It's just that when the pious l'il pestilential pustule has those foot-stompin' hissy-fits about the fact that Jesus was in favor of the Jewish People having the basic right to self-determination (the broadest and most general meaning of Zionism) - its purported devotion to that GOD disappears under the barrage of turdbombs the sherriliar throws at random.

I'm still trying to figure out how literally demonizing the Templars AND the Freemasons is anything but hate speech - especially for an American, who lives under the Constitution.  Seeing as how that Constitution draw upon Masonic principles and all.....

It's really puzzling that any attorney - an officer of the court! - would so far disparage those foundations of the American legal and political system.  Truly bizarre!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

"Have a good time with your SodaStream machine" ~ ScarJo 3:16


Na Zdorovie



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth." Romans 10
> 
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yawn*
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 4*(English Standard Version)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Ministers to Great Crowds
> 
> And he went throughout all Galilee,*teaching in their synagogues andproclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and*healing every disease and every affliction among the people.*So his fame spread throughout allSyria, and*they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and*pains,*those oppressed by demons,*epileptics, andparalytics, and he healed them.*And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the*Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.
> 
> 
> Matthew 4 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Is that what Moses preached?
> 
> 
> 
> Shadap, Jesus Slanderer!  Go back to Eyran, HEYVOUN.  LOL
> 
> Matthew 5- 7
> 
> 17 Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> *****
> 
> According to Jesus himself, you are a blasphemist and going to HELL.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not your business or job to determine who will or will not go to hell, which is a christian concept to frighten christians to obey what priests tell them.
> Stop trying to condemn posts or calling them names like satan, who was an angel of the highest order, a child of god.  To you it is an insult, again showing your hate of others.
> You curses are not harmful but it shows how unchristian and mean you can be.
> try using your own intellect and leave jesus and the bible out of it.
> No cares for your preaching.  It is spamming of your particular brand of faith, highly unchristian to the rest of us.
> the only one in danger of your Dante hell is you for you disrespect of other people, of faith or not, and trying to cast your weird magic to harm them.  We all begin and end the same, all paths end in the same place.  The only one to judge, if there is such a thing as god, is god, not you.
> Can it!!!!!
> You have something to say, do it without involving religion, or trying to impose your beliefs on the rest of us.
> If you are unable to speak without your bible, take your proselytizing to a religious form instead of politics.
> 
> You might surprise yourself and us when you learn to use your own words and thoughts and keep your religion to yourself.
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri has problems with the English language. Or it could be her mental illness, who knows.  

She's under the impression that "fulfillment" means the same as "progression". Perhaps she can resume her education where she left off, at 4th grade, to understand the difference between the two.


----------



## MHunterB

Roudy said:


> Jihad Sherri has problems with the English language. *Or it could be her mental illness, who knows.  *
> She's under the impression that "fulfillment" means the same as "progression". Perhaps she can resume her education where she left off, at 4th grade, to understand the difference between the two.



Which one of 'em do you suppose it is????


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Sherri has problems with the English language. *Or it could be her mental illness, who knows.  *
> She's under the impression that "fulfillment" means the same as "progression". Perhaps she can resume her education where she left off, at 4th grade, to understand the difference between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of 'em do you suppose it is????
Click to expand...

Most likely her mental illness caused her to have a learning disability.


----------



## MJB12741

LOL!  Yes indeed, how proud of Sherri I am worshiping the Zionist Jew Jesus, the son of the God of Abraham, Issac & Jacob.




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth." Romans 10
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad the l'il sherithing wants to praise the GOD of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob in the language He used when speaking with Moses:  that's a lovely sentiment : ))
> 
> It's just that when the pious l'il pestilential pustule has those foot-stompin' hissy-fits about the fact that Jesus was in favor of the Jewish People having the basic right to self-determination (the broadest and most general meaning of Zionism) - its purported devotion to that GOD disappears under the barrage of turdbombs the sherriliar throws at random.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how literally demonizing the Templars AND the Freemasons is anything but hate speech - especially for an American, who lives under the Constitution.  Seeing as how that Constitution draw upon Masonic principles and all.....
> 
> It's really puzzling that any attorney - an officer of the court! - would so far disparage those foundations of the American legal and political system.  Truly bizarre!
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

How thankful I am I have Jesus to save me.

Poor Zionist, you remain lost in Zionism.

I will keep you in my prayers and keep asking for prayers for all the lost Zionists here in my Church groups.

I cannot help but think of the Apostle Paul and his prayers for Jews who did not know Jesus.




MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  Yes indeed, how proud of Sherri I am worshiping the Zionist Jew Jesus, the son of the God of Abraham, Issac & Jacob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone that believeth." Romans 10
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the l'il sherithing wants to praise the GOD of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob in the language He used when speaking with Moses:  that's a lovely sentiment : ))
> 
> It's just that when the pious l'il pestilential pustule has those foot-stompin' hissy-fits about the fact that Jesus was in favor of the Jewish People having the basic right to self-determination (the broadest and most general meaning of Zionism) - its purported devotion to that GOD disappears under the barrage of turdbombs the sherriliar throws at random.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how literally demonizing the Templars AND the Freemasons is anything but hate speech - especially for an American, who lives under the Constitution.  Seeing as how that Constitution draw upon Masonic principles and all.....
> 
> It's really puzzling that any attorney - an officer of the court! - would so far disparage those foundations of the American legal and political system.  Truly bizarre!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christ the End of the Law
A Sermon
(No. 1325)
Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
C.*H. SPURGEON,


"At the*Metropolitan Tabernacle,*NewingtonI can deeply sympathize with Paul when he said, "My heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is that they might be saved." We have had so much preaching, but, comparatively speaking, so little believing in Jesus; and if there be no believing in him, neither the law nor the gospel has answered its end, and our labour has been utterly in vain. Some of you have heard, and heard, and heard again, but you have not believed in Jesus. If the gospel had not come to your hearing you could not have been guilty of refusing it. "Have they not heard?" says the apostle. "Yes, verily:" but still "they have not all obeyed the gospel." Up to this very moment there has been no hearing with the inner ear, and no work of faith in the heart, in the case of many whom we love. Dear friends, is it always to be so? How long is it to be so? Shall there not soon come an end of this reception of the outward means and rejection of the inward grace? Will not your soul soon close in with Christ for present salvation? Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."


Christ the End of the Law


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How thankful I am I have Jesus to save me.
> 
> Poor Zionist, you remain lost in Zionism.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers and keep asking for prayers for all the lost Zionists here in my Church groups.
> 
> I cannot help but think of the Apostle Paul and his prayers for Jews who did not know Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Yes indeed, how proud of Sherri I am worshiping the Zionist Jew Jesus, the son of the God of Abraham, Issac & Jacob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the l'il sherithing wants to praise the GOD of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob in the language He used when speaking with Moses:  that's a lovely sentiment : ))
> 
> It's just that when the pious l'il pestilential pustule has those foot-stompin' hissy-fits about the fact that Jesus was in favor of the Jewish People having the basic right to self-determination (the broadest and most general meaning of Zionism) - its purported devotion to that GOD disappears under the barrage of turdbombs the sherriliar throws at random.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how literally demonizing the Templars AND the Freemasons is anything but hate speech - especially for an American, who lives under the Constitution.  Seeing as how that Constitution draw upon Masonic principles and all.....
> 
> It's really puzzling that any attorney - an officer of the court! - would so far disparage those foundations of the American legal and political system.  Truly bizarre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do you really think you can be an asshole all your life and get away with it?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christ the End of the Law
> A Sermon
> (No. 1325)
> Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
> C.*H. SPURGEON,
> 
> 
> "At the*Metropolitan Tabernacle,*NewingtonI can deeply sympathize with Paul when he said, "My heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is that they might be saved." We have had so much preaching, but, comparatively speaking, so little believing in Jesus; and if there be no believing in him, neither the law nor the gospel has answered its end, and our labour has been utterly in vain. Some of you have heard, and heard, and heard again, but you have not believed in Jesus. If the gospel had not come to your hearing you could not have been guilty of refusing it. "Have they not heard?" says the apostle. "Yes, verily:" but still "they have not all obeyed the gospel." Up to this very moment there has been no hearing with the inner ear, and no work of faith in the heart, in the case of many whom we love. Dear friends, is it always to be so? How long is it to be so? Shall there not soon come an end of this reception of the outward means and rejection of the inward grace? Will not your soul soon close in with Christ for present salvation? Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law


*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaz&#382;szzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Did any Apostles pray for Muzzie terror scum who did not know Jesus?? 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How thankful I am I have Jesus to save me.
> 
> Poor Zionist, you remain lost in Zionism.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers and keep asking for prayers for all the lost Zionists here in my Church groups.
> 
> I cannot help but think of the Apostle Paul and his prayers for Jews who did not know Jesus.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law
> A Sermon
> (No. 1325)
> Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
> C.*H. SPURGEON,
> 
> 
> "At the*Metropolitan Tabernacle,*NewingtonI can deeply sympathize with Paul when he said, "My heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is that they might be saved." We have had so much preaching, but, comparatively speaking, so little believing in Jesus; and if there be no believing in him, neither the law nor the gospel has answered its end, and our labour has been utterly in vain. Some of you have heard, and heard, and heard again, but you have not believed in Jesus. If the gospel had not come to your hearing you could not have been guilty of refusing it. "Have they not heard?" says the apostle. "Yes, verily:" but still "they have not all obeyed the gospel." Up to this very moment there has been no hearing with the inner ear, and no work of faith in the heart, in the case of many whom we love. Dear friends, is it always to be so? How long is it to be so? Shall there not soon come an end of this reception of the outward means and rejection of the inward grace? Will not your soul soon close in with Christ for present salvation? Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law
> 
> 
> 
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzazszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........*
Click to expand...


Copy/Paste Sherri is in the house. 


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My role models are Jesus and the Apostle Paul.

To do as they did, pray for the lost like you, I place value In such endeavors.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How thankful I am I have Jesus to save me.
> 
> Poor Zionist, you remain lost in Zionism.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers and keep asking for prayers for all the lost Zionists here in my Church groups.
> 
> I cannot help but think of the Apostle Paul and his prayers for Jews who did not know Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Yes indeed, how proud of Sherri I am worshiping the Zionist Jew Jesus, the son of the God of Abraham, Issac & Jacob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think you can be an asshole all your life and get away with it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law
> A Sermon
> (No. 1325)
> Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
> C.*H. SPURGEON,
> 
> 
> "At the*Metropolitan Tabernacle,*NewingtonI can deeply sympathize with Paul when he said, "My heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is that they might be saved." We have had so much preaching, but, comparatively speaking, so little believing in Jesus; and if there be no believing in him, neither the law nor the gospel has answered its end, and our labour has been utterly in vain. Some of you have heard, and heard, and heard again, but you have not believed in Jesus. If the gospel had not come to your hearing you could not have been guilty of refusing it. "Have they not heard?" says the apostle. "Yes, verily:" but still "they have not all obeyed the gospel." Up to this very moment there has been no hearing with the inner ear, and no work of faith in the heart, in the case of many whom we love. Dear friends, is it always to be so? How long is it to be so? Shall there not soon come an end of this reception of the outward means and rejection of the inward grace? Will not your soul soon close in with Christ for present salvation? Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law
> 
> 
> 
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzazszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copy/Paste Sherri is in the house.
> 
> 
> Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.
Click to expand...

I think that would be Sherri number 2.  Number 3 and 4 are the best.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My role models are Jesus and the Apostle Paul.
> 
> To do as they did, pray for the lost like you, I place value In such endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How thankful I am I have Jesus to save me.
> 
> Poor Zionist, you remain lost in Zionism.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers and keep asking for prayers for all the lost Zionists here in my Church groups.
> 
> I cannot help but think of the Apostle Paul and his prayers for Jews who did not know Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can be an asshole all your life and get away with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

To find your lost soul, look up Uranus.  HA HA HA.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Charles Haddon*(C.H.)*Spurgeon*(19 June 1834  31 January 1892) was a British*Particular Baptistpreacher. Spurgeon remains highly influential among*Christians*of various*denominations, among whom he is known as the "Prince of Preachers". He was a strong figure in the*Reformed Baptisttradition, defending the Church in agreement with the*1689 London Baptist Confession of Faithunderstanding, and opposing the liberal and pragmatic theological tendencies in the Church of his day.

"It is estimated that in his lifetime, Spurgeon preached to around 10,000,000 people, Spurgeon was the pastor of the congregation of the New Park Street Chapel*(later the*Metropolitan Tabernacle) in*London*for 38 years."

"many Christians have discovered Spurgeon's messages to be among the best in Christian literature."

Charles Spurgeon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This man was a great theologian, he focused on the Gospel that saves, he really did not preach a lot about End Times eschaetology.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law
> A Sermon
> (No. 1325)
> Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
> C.*H. SPURGEON,
> 
> 
> "At the*Metropolitan Tabernacle,*NewingtonI can deeply sympathize with Paul when he said, "My heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is that they might be saved." We have had so much preaching, but, comparatively speaking, so little believing in Jesus; and if there be no believing in him, neither the law nor the gospel has answered its end, and our labour has been utterly in vain. Some of you have heard, and heard, and heard again, but you have not believed in Jesus. If the gospel had not come to your hearing you could not have been guilty of refusing it. "Have they not heard?" says the apostle. "Yes, verily:" but still "they have not all obeyed the gospel." Up to this very moment there has been no hearing with the inner ear, and no work of faith in the heart, in the case of many whom we love. Dear friends, is it always to be so? How long is it to be so? Shall there not soon come an end of this reception of the outward means and rejection of the inward grace? Will not your soul soon close in with Christ for present salvation? Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."
> 
> 
> Christ the End of the Law
> 
> 
> 
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzazszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........*
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

How thankful are you to worship a person born and raised as a devout Jew.

That must burn your filthy ass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christ the End of the Law

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Sermon
(No. 1325)
 Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
 C. H. SPURGEON,
 At the Metropolitan Tabernacle, Newington

"Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."

What words to lift up Prayers for the lost with!

That this man lived then , the 1800s, and not now, is our generation's loss.

Christ the End of the Law


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

be·night·ed

1. in a state of pitiful or contemptible intellectual or moral ignorance, typically owing to a lack of opportunity.

"they saw themselves as bringers of culture to poor benighted peoples"

2.  overtaken by darkness.

"a storm developed and we were forced to wait benighted near the summit

https://www.google.com/search?redir...owser-type&qsubts=1391561759462&action=devloc


​


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christ the End of the Law
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A Sermon
> (No. 1325)
> Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
> C. H. SPURGEON,
> At the Metropolitan Tabernacle, Newington
> 
> "Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."
> 
> What words to lift up Prayers for the lost with!
> 
> That this man lived then , the 1800s, and not now, is our generation's loss.
> 
> Christ the End of the Law


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christ the End of the Law
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A Sermon
> (No. 1325)
> Delivered on Lord's-Day Morning, November 19th, 1876, by
> C. H. SPURGEON,
> At the Metropolitan Tabernacle, Newington
> 
> "Break! Break, O heavenly day, upon the benighted ones, for our hearts are breaking over them."
> 
> What words to lift up Prayers for the lost with!
> 
> That this man lived then , the 1800s, and not now, is our generation's loss.
> 
> Christ the End of the Law



You need an exorcist you imp of Satan.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My role models are Jesus and the Apostle Paul.
> 
> To do as they did, pray for the lost like you, I place value In such endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How thankful I am I have Jesus to save me.
> 
> Poor Zionist, you remain lost in Zionism.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers and keep asking for prayers for all the lost Zionists here in my Church groups.
> 
> I cannot help but think of the Apostle Paul and his prayers for Jews who did not know Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can be an asshole all your life and get away with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Find a board elsewhere that wants to be saved.  Preach to them instead.


----------



## MJB12741

Oh Gawd I love this board.  Whart fun we have here with Sherri.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My role models are Jesus and the Apostle Paul.
> 
> To do as they did, pray for the lost like you, I place value In such endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can be an asshole all your life and get away with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a board elsewhere that wants to be saved.  Preach to them instead.
Click to expand...



Jesus seems  to have been a nice  Hillel man------but Paul was truly confused----
very frustrated.      He tried and tried but could not figure out HOW TO DO IT.

It's good Paul and Jesus never met------they would probably have not gotten 
along


----------



## MJB12741

It was so funny when Sherri previously said that Baptism was never a Jewish custom.  Honest to Jesus, she didn't even know that John the Baptist was a Jew.  Heh Heh!


Daily Bible Study - Was John A Baptist?


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> It was so funny when Sherri previously said that Baptism was never a Jewish custom.  Honest to Jesus, she didn't even know that John the Baptist was a Jew.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> Daily Bible Study - Was John A Baptist?


She just plays a Christian, and does a horrible job..


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so funny when Sherri previously said that Baptism was never a Jewish custom.  Honest to Jesus, she didn't even know that John the Baptist was a Jew.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> Daily Bible Study - Was John A Baptist?
> 
> 
> 
> She just plays a Christian, and does a horrible job..
Click to expand...




> They just play a Christian



Fixed that for ya' 

By the way, First Shift Sherri is not on-line. I wonder if the winter storm in the flatlands kept "her" from getting to work? 




My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so funny when Sherri previously said that Baptism was never a Jewish custom.  Honest to Jesus, she didn't even know that John the Baptist was a Jew.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> Daily Bible Study - Was John A Baptist?
> 
> 
> 
> She just plays a Christian, and does a horrible job..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just play a Christian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya'
> 
> By the way, First Shift Sherri is not on-line. I wonder if the winter storm in the flatlands kept "her" from getting to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".
Click to expand...

She's sitting there fuming, wondering what bullshit to say next:


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

MJB12741 said:


> Oh Gawd I love this board.  Whart fun we have here with Sherri.



No word of a lie, but Sherri is the reason I registered here.  I was recommended to read her/his posts and felt compelled to register to dispute some of the crap she/he spews all over the Middle East board, solely about Israel.  Even a thread on Syria she/he made into an Israel issue.  Every single post is about Israel.  Like she/he is obsessed.


----------



## Roudy

Sweet_Caroline said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd I love this board.  Whart fun we have here with Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No word of a lie, but Sherri is the reason I registered here.  I was recommended to read her/his posts and felt compelled to register to dispute some of the crap she/he spews all over the Middle East board, solely about Israel.  Even a thread on Syria she/he made into an Israel issue.  Every single post is about Israel.  Like she/he is obsessed.
Click to expand...

Yup, if there's a leak in her roof she blames the Jews. 

But then again, we are assuming that she even lives in a structure with a roof.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd I love this board.  Whart fun we have here with Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No word of a lie, but Sherri is the reason I registered here.  I was recommended to read her/his posts and felt compelled to register to dispute some of the crap she/he spews all over the Middle East board, solely about Israel.  Even a thread on Syria she/he made into an Israel issue.  Every single post is about Israel.  Like she/he is obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, if there's a leak in her roof she blames the Jews.
> 
> But then again, we are assuming that she even lives in a structure with a roof.
Click to expand...



Sherri is not a singular phenomenon.      She is obsessional.     It is a very ubiquitous 
aberration of the mind-----and always finds an outlet.     The outlet is no accident----
it is cultural.    The manner in which aberrations of the mind become manifest ---is a 
matter of that which was  ALREADY THERE based on prior experience and inculcation.
The  native americans in the part of the USA  in which I grew up-----saw  GIANT 
SALMON "gods"     and  BEAR 'gods"-----when they ate mushrooms.   The native americans 
of  Arizona did not.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus wasn't a zionist, he was a moocher, well... ok, he could have been a zionist.


----------



## irosie91

Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus wasn't a zionist, he was a moocher, well... ok, he could have been a zionist.



do you spend your time in alleys near bars -----or in alleys near methadone clinics?


----------



## MJB12741

Yes, how blessed we are having her here to entertain us & take our minds off the real world of those she supports killing us Christians & Jews all over the world.





Sweet_Caroline said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd I love this board.  Whart fun we have here with Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No word of a lie, but Sherri is the reason I registered here.  I was recommended to read her/his posts and felt compelled to register to dispute some of the crap she/he spews all over the Middle East board, solely about Israel.  Even a thread on Syria she/he made into an Israel issue.  Every single post is about Israel.  Like she/he is obsessed.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

it might only be a jest but it reminds me of sherri


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> it might only be a jest but it reminds me of sherri




  yes----that one and  PROFESSOR HIGGINS in  "MY FAIR LADY"-----castigating 
    Eliza Doolittle for destroying the  "LANGUAGE OF THE BIBLE"

         (sherri saw the movie version and wondered why people laughed)


----------



## irosie91

on second thought-----maybe no one in HER TOWN laughed-----they 
just called out       AMEN!!!!!!     HALLELUJAH!!!!  <<<which are both baptist 
                                   words-----invented in Texas some time in the 1800s


----------



## MJB12741

What a disgrace to Jesus & Christianity she is.  Is there ANY Christian here who isn't ashamed to see her portray herself as a follwer of Jesus?






Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so funny when Sherri previously said that Baptism was never a Jewish custom.  Honest to Jesus, she didn't even know that John the Baptist was a Jew.  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> Daily Bible Study - Was John A Baptist?
> 
> 
> 
> She just plays a Christian, and does a horrible job..
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> What a disgrace to Jesus & Christianity she is.  Is there ANY Christian here who isn't ashamed to see her portray herself as a follwer of Jesus?
> 
> 
> I do not think Magda would have liked her-----Magda seemed to
> have  a few lucid moments before she swallowed her share of the
> Cyanide-------but  EVA would have LOVED HER


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

With God on Our Side -- Christian Zionism Exposed



> With God On Our Side is the most powerful, humane and compassionate documentary exposé of the Christian Zionist movement, and the impact of their ideology on the lives they have touched (and ruined), ever made. It is well crafted, subtle and fair. And -- notable in the "when hell freezes over" department -- it was directed and produced by... an American Evangelical.
> 
> Porter Speakman Jr.(director and producer) was raised by an Evangelical minister. Speakman grew up in a Charlotte, North Carolina in an evangelical (Pentecostal) home. These days he attends a small conservative Anglican church where he lives in Colorado Springs, "the Evangelical capitol of the world," as some wags call the blighted town where James Dobson runs his Evangelical "Focus On The Family" empire.




Frank Schaeffer: With God on Our Side -- Christian Zionism Exposed

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6VpMYAVms]The Roots of Christian Zionism: How Scofield Sowed Seeds of Apostasy - YouTube[/ame]

About this You Tube Video



> Uploaded on Nov 18, 2011
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why so many Christians support America's many wars, especially in the Middle East? A new Christianity has emerged from the Twentieth Century called Christian Zionism or what could be called, "Angry Evangelicalism," or "Dispensationalism on Steroids." What motivates a nationally known, evangelical preacher like John Hagee to call for a preemptive strike against Iran when it is contrary to what Jesus taught and commanded his followers to do? This "Roots of Zionism" presentation may be the first of its kind with a factual explanation of how Christianity's latest apostate epidemic was launched with the publishing of C. I. Scofield's reference Bible in 1909, and the influence of the notes in it. While purposefully reaching and helping many under Christian Zionist influence by featuring its identification and cure, this 2nd edition offers hope to all people, regardless of faith, who may also wish to leave it's grasp. Film clips include action inside Gaza Strip and a moving interview with Shareen, a young Palestinian woman living in Gaza


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christian Zionism



This largely political activity is a lifelong work of discovery by the founders of We Hold These Truths. Christian Zionism is confusing because it masquerades as a faith.

We may have been the first to define Christian Zionism as:  &#8220;the belief that the present day State of Israel is the fulfillment of Biblical prophesy.&#8221;

As such, Israel has assumed a semi-god status in the minds of some 50 million or more professing Christians.

Christian Zionism | We Hold These Truths


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exLXj9-YQpk]Christian Zionism The Tragedy and The Turning, Part I Full Documentary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christian Zionism The Tragedy and The Turning, Part I Full Documentary - YouTube



Viewers, don't watch this crap...

Watch this instead! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KgXSSeqV2o]Hitler Parody: Star Trek Into Darkness - YouTube[/ame]




My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## MJB12741

Why does Sherri so hate the follwers of Jesus?  Is she indoctrinated with radical Islam?




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christian Zionism The Tragedy and The Turning, Part I Full Documentary - YouTube


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christian Zionism
> 
> 
> 
> This largely political activity is a lifelong work of discovery by the founders of We Hold These Truths. Christian Zionism is confusing because it masquerades as a faith.
> 
> We may have been the first to define Christian Zionism as:  &#8220;the belief that the present day State of Israel is the fulfillment of Biblical prophesy.&#8221;
> 
> As such, Israel has assumed a semi-god status in the minds of some 50 million or more professing Christians.
> 
> Christian Zionism | We Hold These Truths


----------



## Kondor3

So, have we figured out yet, whether Jesus was a Zionist, or whether he most likely would have been, had he lived in the Modern Age?

(the _Sherriah Muslim Tourettes Syndrome Freak Show_ notwithstanding)


----------



## MJB12741

Well according to Christians, Jesus is a Zionist.  Many links have already been posted on this thread to verify that by Chrisitan theologists & historians.  Even the Jews acknowledge that Jesus is a Zionist.  Not so Muslims.





Kondor3 said:


> So, have we figured out yet, whether Jesus was a Zionist, or whether he most likely would have been, had he lived in the Modern Age?
> 
> (the _Sherriah Muslim Tourettes Syndrome Freak Show_ notwithstanding)


----------



## Kondor3

It's all subjective.

A powerful argument can be made for the idea that Jesus loved His own people (the Jews).

A powerful argument can be made for the idea that Jesus loved His own homeland (Israel-Judah-Judea).

A powerful argument can be made that Early Zionism amounted to the simple and innocent concept of re-establishing a Homeland for the Jews on the soil of former Israel-Judah-Judea.

A powerful argument can be made that Jesus' love of People and Homeland made him an Early Zionist - in a metaphorical sense - in his own lifetime.

A powerful argument can be made that Jesus' love of People and Homeland would have rendered him a subscriber to Early Zionism had he lived in the latter part of the 19th Century or the early 20th.

A powerful argument can be made that Jesus would have abandoned or resigned-from the Zionist Movement once disputes began over land and once the violence began.

I am not talking about 'Zionism' as the term is most commonly used and understood today; i.e., support for the modern State of Israel in its present configuration and its present approach to dealing with the Palestinians and some of Israel's hostile neighbors.

I am talking about the Zionist Movement in its earliest days; in its most innocent forms.

Had Jesus been part of the leadership cadre of the Zionist Movement in the late 19th Century and early 20th, He would have shut it down, once it began to take an aggressive tone in reaction to Muslim-Arab hostility.

Jesus would have preferred that the Jews 'turn the other cheek' and manifest love to their European and Russian persecutors, and refrain from further emigration to Old Palestine, complying with the wishes of the local Muslim Arabs then living on the Jews' old home soil.

An admirable and lofty approach, of course, at the moment, but which would probably have resulted in Jesus or his children or grandchildren walking into the gas chambers along with the rest, rather than settling in Palestine and bringing as many fellow Jews out of harms' way as might be practicable before the balloon went up.

Even though turn-the-other-cheek is a lovely idea (_and one of the loftiest ideals and manifestations of goodness which one can aspire to_), it did not work very well in Germany and Occupied Europe in the 1930s and 1940s.

Jesus would have turned the other cheek 100% of the time.

Most mere mortals would have a somewhat less-than-ideal scorecard in such matters.

Meaning that while both Jesus and mere mortal Jews might have supported Zionism in its earliest days, Jesus probably would have abandoned Zionism at a fairly early stage in its evolution, while most mere mortal Jews (_and other mere mortals in similar circumstances, of course_) would continue to support the Movement.

IMHO...

Jesus was an Early-Days Zionist, in his own time, metaphorically speaking.

Jesus would have been an Early-Days Zionist in modern times (late 19th and eary 20th), had he lived then.


----------



## irosie91

The  "turn the cheek"  notion was not invented by Jesus.   It 
was batted around by talmudists for more than 500 years 
before Jesus was born----during the times of incessant invasions  by  babylonians, persians,  greeks,  assyrians, 
egyptians and later by romans----but it did not actually 
refer to the Quaker form of pacifism-----it referred to how 
jews should react ---most especially to EACH OTHER----
and only to a lesser extent to their oppressors .    It did 
not include a  "DO NOT FIGHT NO MATTER WHAT"   
approach.    I did not believe that  Jesus was a quaker type 
pacifist ----his incursion into the Temple courtyard----
was a  VIOLENT ACT OF PROTEST against the roman 
shills----the sadducees   and  against Rome.   It was not 
VERY VERY violent-----more on the level of the  
Boston Tea Party-----an act in which pacifist loyalists 
took no part.    The pacifism of Jesus has been over interpreted to the point of absurdity.


----------



## Roudy

Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus.


----------



## MJB12741

Quite true.  Zionism began with the Hebrew Exodus from Egypt.  Jesus, the apostles & all of his followers carried on the proud Zionist tradition.  And so it continues even greater today among Christians.







Roudy said:


> Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus.


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> "_The 'turn the cheek' notion was not invented by Jesus_..."


Never said it was; more like it was Jesus (and his followers) who popularized the concept and it was their variation on the theme that got traction in The West.



> "..._it did not actually refer to the Quaker form of pacifism-----it referred to how jews should react ---most especially to EACH OTHER ---- and only to a lesser extent to their oppressors. It did not include a 'DO NOT FIGHT NO MATTER WHAT' approach_..."


That may very well have been the old Talmudic approach (I wouldn't know) but the recorded (and edited?) teachings of Jesus are traditionally perceived as the basis for the Quaker Model.

The teachings and beliefs of Jesus and his followers were, indeed, based upon Jewish tradition and beliefs and law and philosophy, but, even though based upon such things, those teachings and beliefs were sufficiently different so as to trigger a Schism, early on.

That Schism (differences in beliefs and philosophy and spirituality) between Jew and Christian exists to this very day; the two positions are Irreconcilable but Tolerant Co-Existence is a good outcome to continue working towards.

Even though Jesus (and his followers) were originally ministering to the Jews of the region, they (especially his disciples, after his death) were certainly targeting Jews, but they were also certainly targeting a much broader Gentile audience, and jettisoning much of the old writings and teachings and law and philosophy and refocusing on a new core.

Jesus and his peeps might very well have been using Old Material, but they appear to have put their own spin on it, and pitched it in new ways, and to new audiences.



> "..._I did not believe that  Jesus was a quaker type pacifist ----his incursion into the Temple courtyard---- was a  VIOLENT ACT OF PROTEST against the roman
> shills----the sadducees andagainst Rome_..."


While others believe that Jesus was the _ultimate_ proto-Quaker.

There is a difference between overturning market-tables and chasing merchants and cattle out of a courtyard, in reaction to blasphemy against a deity, versus raising a sword against an enemy; although I will grant you that this example of the use of physical force is inconsistent with 99.99% of what is taught and perceived about Jesus.



> "..._The pacifism of Jesus has been over interpreted to the point of absurdity_."


Or, looked at from another angle, the pacifism of Jesus is an Ideal to which Believers are asked to aspire and conform; as an aid to the underlying current of peace and love which Jesus and his disciples tried to live and preach.

Doesn't mean that it's always possible - doesn't mean that Believers are always (or even usually) going to match that ideal. It just means that that's the Ideal, and that anything short of that represents a failure (or sin?) on the part of those who fail.

It is that very Pacifism which made it so wildly popular as it spread like wildfire throughout an Empire filled with oppressed Slaves and filled with Freemen of goodwill who wanted something better in this life (and the next) than what their pagan beliefs could offer them.

If the Christian version of Christ's pacifism is an absurdity, then, it is an absurdity that helped to bring down a savage Empire from within, and which survived the trials and tribulations of Europe and The West over the past 2000 years, and an absurdity which survives to this day - useful as an Ideal to which persons of goodwill can seek to abide by, either under any circumstances, or to whatever extent that may be practicable for them...

An 'absurdity' that does far more good than harm, in the broader scheme of things, and which helps Western Civilization to re-center itself, once it's gone off too far on a tangent to the Left or the Right...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus.




   The statement    "zionism was invented in the 1890s" 
    is very important to islamo nazi pigs and sows ----this 
    particular lie was not invented on this board.    Islamo 
    nazi pigs and sows THRUOUT the world---"KNOW"  
    it to be true

A story for you roudy-----there is a christian prayer taken 
from the  new testament called  "THE LORD's PRAYER" ---
the "lord"  in this context is  'jesus'    It is taken from the putative 
SERMON ON THE MOUNT  ------the mount is the Mount of Olives

nice prayer----when I was a little kid we recited it in PUBLIC 
SCHOOL  every morning   (you can google it)  

Years ago I knew a lady----kurdish background---
maybe  Iranian???       jewish orthodox.    One day I 
noticed she carried a keychain with a medallion----with 
THE LORD'S PRAYER"     engraved thereon in both hebrew 
and english.  --------I asked her  "from where did you get this"?

She answered   "a very nice lady --walking around Ben Gurion 
airport gave it to me"  

I said  "this is a prayer from the new testament"

She looked at it---read it and laughed   "NO IT ISN'T----IT's 
a jewish prayer"

I said  "no---the person who gave it to you was a christian 
missionary"


          she still thinks I am insane.    Now lets ask sherri 
          to interpret the prayer ----AND  the fact that it was 
          delivered on  THE MOUNT OF OLIVES ----by a person 
          who "REJECTED ZIONISM"  ---or never knew anything 
          about  "ZIONISM"

of course my kurdish friend did not claim to be a biblical scholar 
or know anything about christianity-----


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> _Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus_.


Well, it does seem convenient to divide Zionism into...

1. Original Recipe Zionism - at the time of Exodus, focused upon establishing a new Homeland, on some of the lands where their nomadic ancestors had begun to settle some generations prior to their enslavement.

2. Extra Crispy Zionism - the modern Movement - about *RE*-establishing a Homeland in that same region.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_The 'turn the cheek' notion was not invented by Jesus_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was; more like it was Jesus (and his followers) who popularized the concept and it was their variation on the theme that got traction in The West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._it did not actually refer to the Quaker form of pacifism-----it referred to how jews should react ---most especially to EACH OTHER ---- and only to a lesser extent to their oppressors. It did not include a 'DO NOT FIGHT NO MATTER WHAT' approach_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may very well have been the old Talmudic approach (I wouldn't know) but the recorded (and edited?) teachings of Jesus are traditionally perceived as the basis for the Quaker Model.
> 
> The teachings and beliefs of Jesus and his followers were, indeed, based upon Jewish tradition and beliefs and law and philosophy, but, even though based upon such things,
> those teachings and beliefs were sufficiently different so as to trigger a Schism, early on.
> 
> That Schism (differences in beliefs and philosophy and spirituality) between Jew and
> Christian exists to this very day; the two positions are Irreconcilable but Tolerant Co-Existence is a good outcome to continue working towards.
> Even though Jesus (and his followers) were originally ministering to the Jews of the region, they (especially his disciples, after his death) were certainly targeting Jews, but they were also certainly targeting a much broader Gentile audience, and jettisoning much of the old writings and teachings and law and philosophy and refocusing on a new core.
> 
> 
> Jesus and his peeps might very well have been using Old Material, but they appear to
> have put their own spin on it, and pitched it in new ways, and to new audiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._I did not believe that  Jesus was a quaker type pacifist ----his incursion into the Temple courtyard---- was a  VIOLENT ACT OF PROTEST against the roman
> shills----the sadducees andagainst Rome_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While others believe that Jesus was the _ultimate_ proto-Quaker.
> 
> There is a difference between overturning market-tables and chasing merchants and cattle out of a courtyard, in reaction to blasphemy against a deity, versus raising a sword
> against an enemy; although I will grant you that this example of the use of physical force is inconsistent with 99.99% of what is taught and perceived about Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._The pacifism of Jesus has been over interpreted to the point of absurdity_."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, looked at from another angle, the pacifism of Jesus is an Ideal to which Believers are asked to aspire and conform; as an aid to the underlying current of peace and love which Jesus and his disciples tried to live and preach.
> 
> Doesn't mean that it's always possible - doesn't mean that Believers are always (or even usually) going to match that ideal. It just means that that's the Ideal, and that anything short of that represents a failure (or sin?) on the part of those who fail.
> 
> It is that very Pacifism which made it so wildly popular as it spread like wildfire throughout an Empire filled with oppressed Slaves and filled with Freemen of goodwill who wanted something better in this life (and the next) than what their pagan beliefs could offer them.
> 
> 
> If the Christian version of Christ's pacifism is an absurdity, then, it is an absurdity that helped to bring down a savage Empire from within, and which survived the trials and
> tribulations of Europe and The West over the past 2000 years, and an absurdity which survives to this day - useful as an Ideal to which persons of goodwill can seek to abide by, either under any circumstances, or to whatever extent that may be practicable for them...
> An 'absurdity' that does far more good than harm, in the broader scheme of things, and which helps Western Civilization to re-center itself, once it's gone off too far on a tangent to the Left or the Right...
Click to expand...



    Lots of flaws in your arguement  Kondor-----the basic flaw being 
    REALITY        I still maintain that  JESUS  is misinterpreted ----
    in many ways   INCLUDING -----the  "better dead than fight" 
    interpretation of the Quakers.   I certainly do not credit the 
    "better dead than fight"   dictum with the spread of christianity 
     nor do I agree with your  SCHISM  theory between judaism and 
     Jesus.      The SCHISM is between Judaism and the cult of 
     PAUL.     Paul all but GLORIFIED  enslavement as a path 
     to paradise-------his approach kept europe in the  DARK AGES---
     and actually did nothing to alleviate barbarity

     WHAT IS TRUE----is that extapolations of the pacifist theory---
     has had VERY VERY SIGNIFICANT CONSTRUCTIVE IMPACT 
     on western CIV. ------the Quakers did quite a bit to end slavery--
     almost world wide.     The SCHISM   did quite a bit to galvanize 
     barbarity------world wide----not that I blame Paul------he 
     was a bit depressed and distracted---but without Paul----there 
     would have been no CONSTANTINE----without Constantine--
     there would be no first, second and third  Reichs.    Pacifist 
     movements are the silver lining of the  BIG BLACK CLOUD


----------



## Roudy

Of course all of this is speculation and no way to prove either way (short of an earth shaking archeological find) as we are talking about events that occurred two thousand years ago, and events that occurred thereafter.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Of course all of this is speculation and no way to prove either way (short of an earth shaking archeological find) as we are talking about events that occurred two thousand years ago, and events that occurred thereafter.


True, dat...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course all of this is speculation and no way to prove either way (short of an earth shaking archeological find) as we are talking about events that occurred two thousand years ago, and events that occurred thereafter.
> 
> 
> 
> True, dat...
Click to expand...

Religion requires blind faith.  Ask a Buddhist if he thinks repeating the words "nam yo ho rengeh kyo" will bring magical healing and oneness with the universe, and they will tell you yes.  But to you and me it's just words that rhyme well.  Did Moses part the seas or get the Ten Commandments after talking directly to God? Did God command Abraham to sacrifice Issac and in the last minute provide a goat instead?   Was Jesus son of God, who came back to life, and born of virgin mother?  These are all things that require faith.  There is certainly no scientific explanation for it.  

Our planet does not even amount to a spec of sand in the big picture of the Universe.  We are literally less than nothing.  There are billions upon billions of galaxies, each of which contain hundreds of trillions of stars and planets.  Yet man still claims that we are the center of this universe, and somehow, for reasons unknown, God has this "special relationship" with us humans who live on this puny planet.   You compound that with the latest theories that there could be not one, but multiple universes, and you realize how arrogant man can be sometimes in the big scheme of things.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> So, have we figured out yet, whether Jesus was a Zionist, or whether he most likely would have been, had he lived in the Modern Age?
> 
> (the _Sherriah Muslim Tourettes Syndrome Freak Show_ notwithstanding)




WORDS    are both powerful tools and powerful stumbling blocks. 

   remember the lessons of grammar school-----a word can both 
DENOTE  and  CONNOTE.    ---a single word can LIGHT 
UP THE BRAIN-------as it is studied under special scanning techniques--
if that word has a VERY BIG IMPACT ON THE AFFECT of the 
person under study.     The word   ZION   is a biggie.    It is a hebrew 
word------which is the name of a specific mountain near jerusalem---
and symbolic of the homeland of jews------that place to which 
Abraham migrated in his rejection of the culture of Babylon.   For 
jews it MEANS the   rejection of the land of babel-----the land of 
barbarity and depravity---the land of NIMROD. ------to a land and 
society and culture of truth and justice----in language always 
defined as the HIGHEST POINT ON EARTH -----a symbolic 
rejection of the  TOWER OF BABEL  (rememeber that one 
sherri?      very important in biblical symbolism)

For islamo nazis   the word  ZION----is an abomination.    Anyone 
schooled in nazi propaganda   (the stuff I read circa 1960---which 
is the same stuff that forms the CORE curriculum in muslim 
grammar schools thruout the world)    feels  HATRED  when 
he sees the word  ZION.    Everything negative is called "ZIONIST"---
in the islamo nazi literature.   ----thus for jews----the conotation is 
postive and for islamo nazis----entirely negative.


----------



## MJB12741

ZIOn appears many times in the Bible.  Both the old & new testaments.  Zionism was already well established by the time of Jesus.





irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, have we figured out yet, whether Jesus was a Zionist, or whether he most likely would have been, had he lived in the Modern Age?
> 
> (the _Sherriah Muslim Tourettes Syndrome Freak Show_ notwithstanding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORDS    are both powerful tools and powerful stumbling blocks.
> 
> remember the lessons of grammar school-----a word can both
> DENOTE  and  CONNOTE.    ---a single word can LIGHT
> UP THE BRAIN-------as it is studied under special scanning techniques--
> if that word has a VERY BIG IMPACT ON THE AFFECT of the
> person under study.     The word   ZION   is a biggie.    It is a hebrew
> word------which is the name of a specific mountain near jerusalem---
> and symbolic of the homeland of jews------that place to which
> Abraham migrated in his rejection of the culture of Babylon.   For
> jews it MEANS the   rejection of the land of babel-----the land of
> barbarity and depravity---the land of NIMROD. ------to a land and
> society and culture of truth and justice----in language always
> defined as the HIGHEST POINT ON EARTH -----a symbolic
> rejection of the  TOWER OF BABEL  (rememeber that one
> sherri?      very important in biblical symbolism)
> 
> For islamo nazis   the word  ZION----is an abomination.    Anyone
> schooled in nazi propaganda   (the stuff I read circa 1960---which
> is the same stuff that forms the CORE curriculum in muslim
> grammar schools thruout the world)    feels  HATRED  when
> he sees the word  ZION.    Everything negative is called "ZIONIST"---
> in the islamo nazi literature.   ----thus for jews----the conotation is
> postive and for islamo nazis----entirely negative.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

And the followers of Jesus took Zionism to a new high as witnessed even today under the name of Christianity.





MJB12741 said:


> ZIOn appears many times in the Bible.  Both the old & new testaments.  Zionism was already well established by the time of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, have we figured out yet, whether Jesus was a Zionist, or whether he most likely would have been, had he lived in the Modern Age?
> 
> (the _Sherriah Muslim Tourettes Syndrome Freak Show_ notwithstanding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORDS    are both powerful tools and powerful stumbling blocks.
> 
> remember the lessons of grammar school-----a word can both
> DENOTE  and  CONNOTE.    ---a single word can LIGHT
> UP THE BRAIN-------as it is studied under special scanning techniques--
> if that word has a VERY BIG IMPACT ON THE AFFECT of the
> person under study.     The word   ZION   is a biggie.    It is a hebrew
> word------which is the name of a specific mountain near jerusalem---
> and symbolic of the homeland of jews------that place to which
> Abraham migrated in his rejection of the culture of Babylon.   For
> jews it MEANS the   rejection of the land of babel-----the land of
> barbarity and depravity---the land of NIMROD. ------to a land and
> society and culture of truth and justice----in language always
> defined as the HIGHEST POINT ON EARTH -----a symbolic
> rejection of the  TOWER OF BABEL  (rememeber that one
> sherri?      very important in biblical symbolism)
> 
> For islamo nazis   the word  ZION----is an abomination.    Anyone
> schooled in nazi propaganda   (the stuff I read circa 1960---which
> is the same stuff that forms the CORE curriculum in muslim
> grammar schools thruout the world)    feels  HATRED  when
> he sees the word  ZION.    Everything negative is called "ZIONIST"---
> in the islamo nazi literature.   ----thus for jews----the conotation is
> postive and for islamo nazis----entirely negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> ZIOn appears many times in the Bible.  Both the old & new testaments.  Zionism was already well established by the time of Jesus.
> 
> 
> That is true   MJB------but sherri is correct in noting that
> the english language was not well established by the
> time of Jesus-----The word   "ZIONISM" <<< does not
> appear in the ancient texts -----nor does the word
> BALOOON-------or-......    BASEBALL MITT
> 
> The allusions and customary usages of language which
> SIGNIFY  what is today in english called  "zionism"----
> do appear quite a bit in both the  "old"  and "new"  testaments.
> However ----inorder to understand and make note of them---
> one has to have a  PREPARED MIND.    For sherri----reading
> the bible is something like an eight year old reading a college
> text of Organic chemistry -------its mind is not prepared to
> understand that which it reads


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZIOn appears many times in the Bible.  Both the old & new testaments.  Zionism was already well established by the time of Jesus.
> 
> 
> That is true   MJB------but sherri is correct in noting that
> the english language was not well established by the
> time of Jesus-----The word   "ZIONISM" <<< does not
> appear in the ancient texts -----nor does the word
> BALOOON-------or-......    BASEBALL MITT
> 
> The allusions and customary usages of language which
> SIGNIFY  what is today in english called  "zionism"----
> do appear quite a bit in both the  "old"  and "new"  testaments.
> However ----inorder to understand and make note of them---
> one has to have a  PREPARED MIND.    For sherri----reading
> the bible is something like an eight year old reading a college
> text of Organic chemistry -------its mind is not prepared to
> understand that which it reads
> 
> 
> 
> If the ancient Greek writings of the Bible use the suffix -ismos, then Zionism was mentioned.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZIOn appears many times in the Bible.  Both the old & new testaments.  Zionism was already well established by the time of Jesus.
> 
> 
> That is true   MJB------but sherri is correct in noting that
> the english language was not well established by the
> time of Jesus-----The word   "ZIONISM" <<< does not
> appear in the ancient texts -----nor does the word
> BALOOON-------or-......    BASEBALL MITT
> 
> The allusions and customary usages of language which
> SIGNIFY  what is today in english called  "zionism"----
> do appear quite a bit in both the  "old"  and "new"  testaments.
> However ----inorder to understand and make note of them---
> one has to have a  PREPARED MIND.    For sherri----reading
> the bible is something like an eight year old reading a college
> text of Organic chemistry -------its mind is not prepared to
> understand that which it reads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the ancient Greek writings of the Bible use the suffix -ismos, then Zionism was mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh    "ismos" ----is something like  "THE CONCEPT OF"??     in hebrew
> there is a suffix  something like    "UT"  sorta which denotes
> ----i think----something like a  "concept of..."      But I have never
> seen it associated with the word    ZION          I am no hebrew
> linguist--------there must be a way of saying "ZIONIST"   in hebrew--
> but I do not know what it is----------it is kinda an idea that
> GOES WITHOUT SAYING ------like   "the sky is blue"      The customary
> usages which do INDICATE  "zionism"    do appear in the translations
> ----ie the   KJV------specifically whenever jesus travels to jerusalem he
> is described as  "GOING UP"    ----leaving is "going down from" ----it is
> EMBEDDED in the language itself     ----the usage denotes ZIONISM
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> "..._Lots of flaws in your arguement  Kondor-----the basic flaw being REALITY_..."


You are talking 'reality' as you perceive it. I was doing the same. We're simply gonna have to agree to disagree over this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel obliged to let my reasoning stand or fall on its own merits.


----------



## Bumberclyde

The Jews should attack Jordan, take it over and change its name to "Palestine", then just kick out all the fucking arabs out of the area into their Palestinian homeland that they so cherish.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is all Idolatry, from the standpoint of Jesus teachings, no matter what seemingly clever classifications you come up with. 

Jesus did not teach Zionism. 




Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus_.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it does seem convenient to divide Zionism into...
> 
> 1. Original Recipe Zionism - at the time of Exodus, focused upon establishing a new Homeland, on some of the lands where their nomadic ancestors had begun to settle some generations prior to their enslavement.
> 
> 2. Extra Crispy Zionism - the modern Movement - about *RE*-establishing a Homeland in that same region.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It was nowhere in Jesus teachings.




MJB12741 said:


> ZIOn appears many times in the Bible.  Both the old & new testaments.  Zionism was already well established by the time of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, have we figured out yet, whether Jesus was a Zionist, or whether he most likely would have been, had he lived in the Modern Age?
> 
> (the _Sherriah Muslim Tourettes Syndrome Freak Show_ notwithstanding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORDS    are both powerful tools and powerful stumbling blocks.
> 
> remember the lessons of grammar school-----a word can both
> DENOTE  and  CONNOTE.    ---a single word can LIGHT
> UP THE BRAIN-------as it is studied under special scanning techniques--
> if that word has a VERY BIG IMPACT ON THE AFFECT of the
> person under study.     The word   ZION   is a biggie.    It is a hebrew
> word------which is the name of a specific mountain near jerusalem---
> and symbolic of the homeland of jews------that place to which
> Abraham migrated in his rejection of the culture of Babylon.   For
> jews it MEANS the   rejection of the land of babel-----the land of
> barbarity and depravity---the land of NIMROD. ------to a land and
> society and culture of truth and justice----in language always
> defined as the HIGHEST POINT ON EARTH -----a symbolic
> rejection of the  TOWER OF BABEL  (rememeber that one
> sherri?      very important in biblical symbolism)
> 
> For islamo nazis   the word  ZION----is an abomination.    Anyone
> schooled in nazi propaganda   (the stuff I read circa 1960---which
> is the same stuff that forms the CORE curriculum in muslim
> grammar schools thruout the world)    feels  HATRED  when
> he sees the word  ZION.    Everything negative is called "ZIONIST"---
> in the islamo nazi literature.   ----thus for jews----the conotation is
> postive and for islamo nazis----entirely negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

I is so wonderful how Jesus's teaching of Zionism has spread so thoroughly among Christians to an all time high today.

About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is all Idolatry, from the standpoint of Jesus teachings, no matter what seemingly clever classifications you come up with.
> 
> Jesus did not teach Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus_.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it does seem convenient to divide Zionism into...
> 
> 1. Original Recipe Zionism - at the time of Exodus, focused upon establishing a new Homeland, on some of the lands where their nomadic ancestors had begun to settle some generations prior to their enslavement.
> 
> 2. Extra Crispy Zionism - the modern Movement - about *RE*-establishing a Homeland in that same region.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the*Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population.*

Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life (2010)

Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today

All the statistics on that website about Christianity and Christian denominations and not a single word about Zionism.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the*Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population.*
> 
> Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life (2010)
> 
> Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today
> 
> All the statistics on that website about Christianity and Christian denominations and not a single word about Zionism.



What the fuck does this have to do with the fact that Jesus is a Zionist? Stay on topic and learn English comprehension, you Iranian imp of Satan.


----------



## Kondor3

Remedial Comprehension classes are down the hall, second door on the left...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is all Idolatry, from the standpoint of Jesus teachings, no matter what seemingly clever classifications you come up with.
> 
> Jesus did not teach Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Modern Zionism is not a "new movement" it is based on the original movement, which is the story of Exodus_.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it does seem convenient to divide Zionism into...
> 
> 1. Original Recipe Zionism - at the time of Exodus, focused upon establishing a new Homeland, on some of the lands where their nomadic ancestors had begun to settle some generations prior to their enslavement.
> 
> 2. Extra Crispy Zionism - the modern Movement - about *RE*-establishing a Homeland in that same region.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the*Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population.*
> 
> Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life (2010)
> 
> Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today
> 
> All the statistics on that website about Christianity and Christian denominations and not a single word about Zionism.



Why would the Pew Forum write about Zionism in an article about Christianity??

Be specific.


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Hossfly

Saw on the news today that British scientists have found 800,000 year old footprints in England. There is    speculation about who made the footprints; Palestinians or Zionists. 


Archaeologists have discovered footprints in the UK that are between 800,000 and 1 million years old  the earliest evidence of human life in northern Europe.

LONDON   They were a British family on a day out  almost a million years ago.

Archaeologists announced Friday that they have discovered human footprints in England that are between 800,000 and 1 million years old  the most ancient found outside Africa, and the earliest evidence of human life in northern Europe.

A team from the British Museum, London's Natural History Museum and Queen Mary college at the University of London uncovered imprints from up to five individuals in ancient estuary mud at Happisburgh on the country's eastern coast.

British Museum archaeologist Nick Ashton said the discovery  recounted in detail in the journal PLOS ONE  was "a tangible link to our earliest human relatives."


Scientists find 800,000-year-old footprints in UK


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Poor lost Zionist, will you die as lost as you are right now?




Kondor3 said:


> Remedial Comprehension classes are down the hall, second door on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all Idolatry, from the standpoint of Jesus teachings, no matter what seemingly clever classifications you come up with.
> 
> Jesus did not teach Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it does seem convenient to divide Zionism into...
> 
> 1. Original Recipe Zionism - at the time of Exodus, focused upon establishing a new Homeland, on some of the lands where their nomadic ancestors had begun to settle some generations prior to their enslavement.
> 
> 2. Extra Crispy Zionism - the modern Movement - about *RE*-establishing a Homeland in that same region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And your point is what?

Must they really be Zionist or Palestinian?




Hossfly said:


> Saw on the news today that British scientists have found 800,000 year old footprints in England. There is    speculation about who made the footprints; Palestinians or Zionists.
> 
> 
> Archaeologists have discovered footprints in the UK that are between 800,000 and 1 million years old  the earliest evidence of human life in northern Europe.
> 
> LONDON   They were a British family on a day out  almost a million years ago.
> 
> Archaeologists announced Friday that they have discovered human footprints in England that are between 800,000 and 1 million years old  the most ancient found outside Africa, and the earliest evidence of human life in northern Europe.
> 
> A team from the British Museum, London's Natural History Museum and Queen Mary college at the University of London uncovered imprints from up to five individuals in ancient estuary mud at Happisburgh on the country's eastern coast.
> 
> British Museum archaeologist Nick Ashton said the discovery  recounted in detail in the journal PLOS ONE  was "a tangible link to our earliest human relatives."
> 
> 
> Scientists find 800,000-year-old footprints in UK


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is proof Zionism has not a thing to do with Christianity.




Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the*Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population.*
> 
> Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life (2010)
> 
> Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today
> 
> All the statistics on that website about Christianity and Christian denominations and not a single word about Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the Pew Forum write about Zionism in an article about Christianity??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]Always Look On The Bright Side of Life - YouTube[/ame]



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Poor lost Zionist, will you die as lost as you are right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remedial Comprehension classes are down the hall, second door on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all Idolatry, from the standpoint of Jesus teachings, no matter what seemingly clever classifications you come up with.
> 
> Jesus did not teach Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is proof Zionism has not a thing to do with Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the*Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population.*
> 
> Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life (2010)
> 
> Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today
> 
> All the statistics on that website about Christianity and Christian denominations and not a single word about Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the Pew Forum write about Zionism in an article about Christianity??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who said it did?

Be specific.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is proof Zionism has not a thing to do with Christianity...


1. it doesn't prove shit

2. the challenge is to contemplate Jesus' status as a Zionist; not Christianity's


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol, poor lost Zionist, having fun lost in Zionism?



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is proof Zionism has not a thing to do with Christianity...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. it doesn't prove shit
> 
> 2. the challenge is to contemplate Jesus' status as a Zionist; not Christianity's
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, poor lost Zionist, having fun lost in Zionism?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is proof Zionism has not a thing to do with Christianity...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. it doesn't prove shit
> 
> 2. the challenge is to contemplate Jesus' status as a Zionist; not Christianity's
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Don't over-think it, dearie, you don't have that kind of energy anymore...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is all Idolatry, from the standpoint of Jesus teachings, no matter what seemingly clever classifications you come up with.
> 
> Jesus did not teach Zionism.
> 
> 
> Jesus had no more reason to  "teach Zionism"   that he had
> to  teach   "the sky is blue" ------Zionism was the established
> fact of his time and his life and the life of ALL those he addressed.
> The comment of  sherri  >>
> 
> ****Jesus did not teach Zionism****
> 
> WINS       "EPITOME OF MOOT"   award of the century
> 
> of course if he opposed zionism ----he was a  GIANT OF
> HYPOCRISY for never mentioning the fact ---as he
> took a full part in the  ZIONIST creed of his time....
> for what reason would he have HIDDEN
> his "anti - zionism?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is proof Zionism has not a thing to do with Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is ranked the largest religion in the world today. According to the*Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, in 2010 there were 2.18 billion Christians around the world, nearly a third of the global population.*
> 
> Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life (2010)
> 
> Christianity Today - General Statistics and Facts of Christianity Today
> 
> All the statistics on that website about Christianity and Christian denominations and not a single word about Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the Pew Forum write about Zionism in an article about Christianity??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are wayyyyyy too stupid to make a conclusion like that

BTW Sherri, did you hear about the new houses that are going be built in the West Bank ?? Aren't you excited??!?!!?


----------



## irosie91

I missed the  "PROOF"   
anyone??        just what was the  "PROOF"   that 
christianity has nothing to do with zionism?

  anyone???


----------



## toastman

irosie91 said:


> I missed the  "PROOF"
> anyone??        just what was the  "PROOF"   that
> christianity has nothing to do with zionism?
> 
> anyone???



Sherri doesn't provide proof for anything. Just lies and fabrication


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the  "PROOF"
> anyone??        just what was the  "PROOF"   that
> christianity has nothing to do with zionism?
> 
> anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't provide proof for anything. Just lies and fabrication
Click to expand...



She is so GOOD at it.      "I JUST PROVED   """it""" "      (fill in the 
                     """it"""  space with any idiotic assertion that comes 
                     to mind)


----------



## Kondor3

Sherriah hallucinates a lot...


----------



## MJB12741

Must be quite a dilemma & a conflict of mind worshiping the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & hating his Christian Zionist followers.


----------



## MJB12741

Jesus was so right when he said the meek shall inherit the land.  And thus we have the nation of Israel.  Praise Jesus.




MJB12741 said:


> Must be quite a dilemma & a conflict of mind worshiping the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & hating his Christian Zionist followers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Do the meek deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous?


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Do the meek deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous?



Why not tell us, Mrs. Sherri, the methods your friends have used to kill over 11,000 children in Syria?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Sally needs to learn to read, I keep telling it I have no friends killing anyone anywhere but it keeps claiming I do. 

I have no friends in Syria, I know no one in Syria. 

What is Sallys fixation with Syria?

How many children has Sally killed?

How does Sally kill children?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is that proof and anyone who know Jesus knows that.




toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the  "PROOF"
> anyone??        just what was the  "PROOF"   that
> christianity has nothing to do with zionism?
> 
> anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri doesn't provide proof for anything. Just lies and fabrication
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally needs to learn to read, I keep telling it I have no friends killing anyone anywhere but it keeps claiming I do.
> 
> I have no friends in Syria, I know no one in Syria.
> 
> What is Sallys fixation with Syria?
> 
> How many children has Sally killed?
> 
> How does Sally kill children?


It kills me just to read her posts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And its all to divert attention from Israels human rights abuses/crimes and to demonize Muslims. 

This method of responding to criticisms with bringing up what others do is I expect a big Hasbara training technique. 

Zionists never confront Israels crimes. Deny and divert.

I actually think these techniques go all the way back to the Garden of Eden and demonstrate Satan's strategies.





Billo_Really said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally needs to learn to read, I keep telling it I have no friends killing anyone anywhere but it keeps claiming I do.
> 
> I have no friends in Syria, I know no one in Syria.
> 
> What is Sallys fixation with Syria?
> 
> How many children has Sally killed?
> 
> How does Sally kill children?
> 
> 
> 
> It kills me just to read her posts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Jesus was a communist subversive who was trying to take over the world, and failed badly.


----------



## irosie91

Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus was a communist subversive who was trying to take over the world, and failed badly.




hardly.     Jesus got a bad rap.     he was an innocent young pharisee---
doing the best he could.     He tried----"Lets just do our thing and try 
not to aggravate them too much"    His big mistake was his attack 
on the  roman/sadducean   corruption in the temple business.   Keep 
in mind ----the Romans at that time were the EMPIRE BUILDERS----
desperately trying to IMPOSE ROME on the world    "ROME UBER 
ALLES"-----and the sadducees were shills for the RULERS.   Jesus 
was charismatic.------something like  Rabbi Menachem Schneerson
  z'"l       the really negative stuff was a result of the somewhat 
insane----Paul


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus was not a Pharisee.

Paul was a Pharisee before He began to follow Jesus.

Matthew 9:14

English Standard Version (ESV)

A Question About Fasting

Then*the disciples of John came to him, saying,*&#8220;Why do we and*the Pharisees fast,[a]*but your disciples do not fast?&#8221;


----------



## irosie91

Jesus was a pharisee----till the day he died-----then he was a dead 
pharisee.      Pontius Pilate crucified----in the course of his 10 
year career-----more than 20,000 pharisees --<<< that is history.

Paul was a desperate   "LETS BUILD A NEW WORLD"  nut----he 
created the creed that enacted the genocide of hundreds of 
millions       Not his fault----his intentions were noble      During 
his last days he PRAYED FOR THE END OF THE WORLD  (not 
uncommon amongst very depressed persons)


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Do the meek deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous?_


Show us one single example where Israeli Defense Forces personnel deliberately burned children to death using white phosphorous munitions... just one.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Gospels tell us He was not a Pharisee , I accept what they say and reject the words of a poor lost Zionist who continues in her disbelief of Jesus as Messiah. 

Jesus never even taught The Old Testament. 



irosie91 said:


> Jesus was a pharisee----till the day he died-----then he was a dead
> pharisee.      Pontius Pilate crucified----in the course of his 10
> year career-----more than 20,000 pharisees --<<< that is history.
> 
> Paul was a desperate   "LETS BUILD A NEW WORLD"  nut----he
> created the creed that enacted the genocide of hundreds of
> millions       Not his fault----his intentions were noble      During
> his last days he PRAYED FOR THE END OF THE WORLD  (not
> uncommon amongst very depressed persons)


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Jesus was a pharisee----till the day he died-----then he was a dead
> pharisee.      Pontius Pilate crucified----in the course of his 10
> year career-----more than 20,000 pharisees --<<< that is history.
> 
> Paul was a desperate   "LETS BUILD A NEW WORLD"  nut----he
> created the creed that enacted the genocide of hundreds of
> millions       Not his fault----his intentions were noble      During
> his last days he PRAYED FOR THE END OF THE WORLD  (not
> uncommon amongst very depressed persons)



You might want to check the scripture and what Jesus said to the Pharisees.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube






Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do the meek deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous?_
> 
> 
> 
> Show us one single example where Israeli Defense Forces personnel deliberately burned children to death using white phosphorous munitions... just one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus was a communist subversive who was trying to take over the world, and failed badly.


Yes.

I agree that Jesus was quite probably a Communist - in a strictly generic and literal sense, as opposed to the modern usage of the phrase; meaning that he advocated that people divest themselves of possessions; implying ownership in common, rather than personally.

I agree that Jesus was quite probably Subversive - at least from the perspectives of the Jewish Establishment within the Province of Judea, and the Romans; advocating that people obey established earthly authority but that they give their hearts and minds to God, and that they focus more upon the afterlife than the present one; a fairly radical and uncommon approach that certainly raised the suspicions and hostility of The Establishment.

I agree that he was trying to take over the world, in a metaphorical sense; hoping that his teachings would spread throughout the known world and change the way that men interacted with each other and their God; although this remains in the realm of the metaphorical. He apparently went to great lengths to reinforce the idea that he did not seek earthly political power.

As to his failing; well... with somewhere between 1.8 and 2.2 billion Christians in the world today - the largest major religious belief-system on the face of the planet - and given that this larger percentage of adherents amongst the world's population is extant some 2000 years after his own lifetime, well... we should all be remembered as such failures.


----------



## Kondor3

*None* of that represents a *DELIBERATE* targeting of *children* by the IDF using WP munitions...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube ...





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do the meek deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous?_
> 
> 
> 
> Show us one single example where Israeli Defense Forces personnel deliberately burned children to death using white phosphorous munitions... just one.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Yes it is, Zionazi, they targeted schools and houses where they knew children were and children burned to death.

YOU defending that exposes the Zionazi scum of the earth you are, you are no better than them. 



Kondor3 said:


> *None* of that represents a *DELIBERATE* targeting of *children* by the IDF using WP munitions...
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do the meek deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us one single example where Israeli Defense Forces personnel deliberately burned children to death using white phosphorous munitions... just one.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MJB12741

Through much research as to the historical Jesus, I believe Jesus was neither a Pharisee nor a Sudducee, but an ESSENE.  I also believe the Essenes were highligh influenced by the Zoroastrians as witnessed in their writings of the Dead Sea Scrolls, most convincing in the war scroll account of the righteous one in the battle between good & evil.  Hence the new eschatology of the Jews in the writings of the Tanakh which through the Jews transfered into early Chrisitanity.  





Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a pharisee----till the day he died-----then he was a dead
> pharisee.      Pontius Pilate crucified----in the course of his 10
> year career-----more than 20,000 pharisees --<<< that is history.
> 
> Paul was a desperate   "LETS BUILD A NEW WORLD"  nut----he
> created the creed that enacted the genocide of hundreds of
> millions       Not his fault----his intentions were noble      During
> his last days he PRAYED FOR THE END OF THE WORLD  (not
> 
> 
> 
> uncommon amongst very depressed persons)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the scripture and what Jesus said to the Pharisees.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

MJB12741 said:


> Through much research as to the historical Jesus, I believe Jesus was neither a Pharisee nor a Sudducee, but an ESSENE.  I also believe the Essenes were highligh influenced by the Zoroastrians as witnessed in their writings of the Dead Sea Scrolls, most convincing in the war scroll account of the righteous one in the battle between good & evil.  Hence the new eschatology of the Jews in the writings of the Tanakh which through the Jews transfered into early Chrisitanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a pharisee----till the day he died-----then he was a dead
> pharisee.      Pontius Pilate crucified----in the course of his 10
> year career-----more than 20,000 pharisees --<<< that is history.
> 
> Paul was a desperate   "LETS BUILD A NEW WORLD"  nut----he
> created the creed that enacted the genocide of hundreds of
> millions       Not his fault----his intentions were noble      During
> his last days he PRAYED FOR THE END OF THE WORLD  (not
> 
> 
> 
> uncommon amongst very depressed persons)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the scripture and what Jesus said to the Pharisees.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well... now the scholars are saying the Essenes didn't exist.. or that they were very small in numbers.


----------



## MJB12741

For your consideration:


A Portrait Of Jesus' World - The Essenes And The Dead Sea Scrolls | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS





MJB12741 said:


> Through much research as to the historical Jesus, I believe Jesus was neither a Pharisee nor a Sudducee, but an ESSENE.  I also believe the Essenes were highligh influenced by the Zoroastrians as witnessed in their writings of the Dead Sea Scrolls, most convincing in the war scroll account of the righteous one in the battle between good & evil.  Hence the new eschatology of the Jews in the writings of the Tanakh which through the Jews transfered into early Chrisitanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a pharisee----till the day he died-----then he was a dead
> pharisee.      Pontius Pilate crucified----in the course of his 10
> year career-----more than 20,000 pharisees --<<< that is history.
> 
> Paul was a desperate   "LETS BUILD A NEW WORLD"  nut----he
> created the creed that enacted the genocide of hundreds of
> millions       Not his fault----his intentions were noble      During
> his last days he PRAYED FOR THE END OF THE WORLD  (not
> 
> 
> 
> uncommon amongst very depressed persons)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the scripture and what Jesus said to the Pharisees.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

How many Christians have Palestinian animals killed in Lebanon?  150,000.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yes it is, Zionazi, they targeted schools and houses where they knew children were and children burned to death.
> 
> YOU defending that exposes the Zionazi scum of the earth you are, you are no better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *None* of that represents a *DELIBERATE* targeting of *children* by the IDF using WP munitions...
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us one single example where Israeli Defense Forces personnel deliberately burned children to death using white phosphorous munitions... just one.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
BULLLLLLLLLLLLL....SHIT.

But there is plenty of evidence where Palestinian animals have deliberately targeted schools and restaurants.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist

lol



Roudy said:


> How many Christians have Palestinian animals killed in Lebanon?  150,000.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel's Deliberate targeting of houses and schools and children burning to death from white phosphorous shells is documented by Amnesty and HRW and others.

Poor Zionist boy refuses to face the truth his heros are baby killers!



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, Zionazi, they targeted schools and houses where they knew children were and children burned to death.
> 
> YOU defending that exposes the Zionazi scum of the earth you are, you are no better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *None* of that represents a *DELIBERATE* targeting of *children* by the IDF using WP munitions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

BULLLLLLLLLLLLL....SHIT.

But there is plenty of evidence where Palestinian animals have deliberately targeted schools and restaurants.[/QUOTE]


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Christians have Palestinian animals killed in Lebanon?  150,000.
Click to expand...



more filth from an isa-respecting whore----who dances on the dead 
bodies of the 100s of millions murdered in the name of the dung 
'god'  she worships.     -----an interesting factoid   "BAALZEBUB" 
means  "lord of the flies" ----more specifically  'lord of the dung 
beetles"          it is hebrew.-------and describes the creed of sherri---
her "god"   that which exists in place of  a "soul"


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Christians have Palestinian animals killed in Lebanon?  150,000.
Click to expand...

Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nobody believes a Zionist.

There is no truth in a Zionist.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Christians have Palestinian animals killed in Lebanon?  150,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nobody believes a Zionist.
> 
> There is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Mrs. Sherri, you really sound like a robot with a tape shoved into a slot in the robot's body reapeating the same thing ad nauseam.  Do you really think anyone believes a mental case like you?  Try to get out for some fresh air today.


----------



## MJB12741

Just curious, who were the animals that killed the Israeli olympic team in Munich all in the spirit of the olympics?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel's Deliberate targeting of houses and schools and children burning to death from white phosphorous shells is documented by Amnesty and HRW and others.
> 
> Poor Zionist boy refuses to face the truth his heros are baby killers!
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, Zionazi, they targeted schools and houses where they knew children were and children burned to death.
> 
> YOU defending that exposes the Zionazi scum of the earth you are, you are no better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLLLLLLLLLLLL....SHIT.
> 
> But there is plenty of evidence where Palestinian animals have deliberately targeted schools and restaurants.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Just curious, who were the animals that killed the Israeli olympic team in Munich all in the spirit of the olympics?
> 
> 
> They were loving pious worshippers of the  god ---isa/allaaa.
> 
> They acted on the directions----(delivered in arabic)  by a specific
> creature called   'isa'   who was a  'balestinian'   about 2000 years
> ago    (sherri talks to him too)       Their noble action is now
> being rewarded in Jannah.-------since some have been called
> to their ETERNAL REWARD---since that event of noble jihad


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

People died in a civil war in Lebanon, in all groups there were casualties. 

And Israel killed 20000 Lebanese in 1982. 

And your post is just more lies of a Zionist who has no capacity to tell the truth about anything. 



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Christians have Palestinian animals killed in Lebanon?  150,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> People died in a civil war in Lebanon, in all groups there were casualties.
> 
> And Israel killed 20000 Lebanese in 1982.
> 
> And your post is just more lies of a Zionist who has no capacity to tell the truth about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most
> notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



All vocations had a  LINGO----I learned the lingo of  the 
cult of    "isa/allaaa"  respecters starting at about age 10---
when I began picking up old pamphlets lying about town---
hard core nazi stuff written by Germans---who fled to 
places like  Syria and Egypt  to escape the Nuremburg 
trials.     

    The  "people died in civil war thing"   is that jihado 
whore euphemism for      rape, mutilation, murder 
ritual over which she and her fellow whore ululate in glee ---
as they dance on the dead bodies of 100s of millions 

It is not new and it is not even out of date.    Their 
rape and murder and enslavement  fest in sudan was 
described by the depraved worshippers of  isa/allaaa---
in the same terms   ------

in fact-----even the biafran genocide of two million 
(at least a million children)   is described by the whores 
and dogs as a  "civil were in which people died"---

and even the armenian genocide and the genocide in 
east pakistan-----------"oh well...'there was a civil 
war and people died"

9-11-01----"'oh well-----a war   yanno"

Boston-----"some street violence ----as per usual---no biggie"


  -------a  CHECKPOINT!!!!!!!!!        WHATTA ATROCITY!!!!!!!


----------



## MJB12741

Surely it wasn't noble, life loving, peace loving Palestinians who would stoop so low as to commit such a heinous crime in a venue for world peace, right?  Let's ask Sherri who did it.




irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, who were the animals that killed the Israeli olympic team in Munich all in the spirit of the olympics?
> 
> 
> They were loving pious worshippers of the  god ---isa/allaaa.
> 
> They acted on the directions----(delivered in arabic)  by a specific
> creature called   'isa'   who was a  'balestinian'   about 2000 years
> ago    (sherri talks to him too)       Their noble action is now
> being rewarded in Jannah.-------since some have been called
> to their ETERNAL REWARD---since that event of noble jihad
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

Abraham&#8217;s slave-wife Hagar represents Jerusalem, the mother-city of the Jews, the center of that system of trying to please God by trying to obey the Commandments; and the Jews, who try to follow that system, are her slave children. 26 But our mother-city is the heavenly Jerusalem, and she is not a slave to Jewish laws.

27 That is what Isaiah meant when he prophesied, &#8220;Now you can rejoice, O childless woman; you can shout with joy though you never before had a child. For I am going to give you many children&#8212;more children than the slave-wife has.&#8221;

28 You and I, dear brothers, are the children that God promised, just as Isaac was. 29 And so we who are born of the Holy Spirit are persecuted now by those who want us to keep the Jewish laws, just as Isaac, the child of promise, was persecuted by Ishmael, the slave-wife&#8217;s son.

30 But the Scriptures say that God told Abraham to send away the slave-wife and her son, for the slave-wife&#8217;s son could not inherit Abraham&#8217;s home and lands along with the free woman&#8217;s son. 31 Dear brothers, we are not slave children, obligated to the Jewish laws, but children of the free woman, acceptable to God because of our faith.
GALATIONS 4:25-31


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nobody believes a Zionist.
> 
> There is no truth in a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And there is truth to somebody who sucks Iranian Islamist Richards for a living, while spreading imported garbage IslamoNazi propaganda?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> People died in a civil war in Lebanon, in all groups there were casualties.
> 
> And Israel killed 20000 Lebanese in 1982.
> 
> And your post is just more lies of a Zionist who has no capacity to tell the truth about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> more Zionist lies by a lying Zionist
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat their terrorist leader were the most notorious and vicious killers of Christians in Lebanon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nah, Palestinian animals led by Yasser Arafat slaughtered every Lebanese Christian man, woman, or child they could get their filthy paws on.  EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_Yes it is, ZioNazi_..."


ZioNazi? Excuse me? Blow me, bitch.


----------



## Kondor3

Well, I'm sure that Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch certainly have documented a number of cases, where White Phosphorous munitions have detonated over schools or hospitals.

And for every time that a WP shell has detonated over one of those, how many times has a WP shell detonated over a legitimate Hamas or other insurgency target?

Collateral damage and accidental shell-explosions over unintended targets happen from time to time, with twitchy-fused munitions, and when you embed rocket launchers and personnel and bases and leadership and other military assets alongside hospitals and schools and mosques - despicable cowardly Palestinian fighters, hiding behind the skirts of their womenfolk and children so that the enemy will be more reluctant to return fire - something that AI and HRW and the UN have documented about them time and again.

Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) intentional targeting of a school or hospital building?

Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) zero hostile activity emanating from those sites at the time of the incidents, requiring a fire-mission response from the IDF?

Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF knew chlidren were present at the time?

Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF fire-control team intentionally called-down WP munitions fire upon such targets?

My grandmama can document that WP munitions detonated over a school or hospital.

It takes a little more doing to prove Malice Aforethought (Intent) and Prior Knowledge (of the presence of children) - in order to make a case for Deliberate Targeting of Childing Using White Phosphorous Munitions.

Don't show us a link to a generic report laden with biased assumptions.

Show us objective proof of Malice Aforethought and Prior Knowledge.

Until then, your claims of Deliberate Targeting of Children Using White Phosphorous Muntions are set aside for lack of evidence.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel's Deliberate targeting of houses and schools and children burning to death from white phosphorous shells is documented by Amnesty and HRW and others.
> 
> Poor Zionist boy refuses to face the truth his heros are baby killers!
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, Zionazi, they targeted schools and houses where they knew children were and children burned to death.
> 
> YOU defending that exposes the Zionazi scum of the earth you are, you are no better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLLLLLLLLLLLL....SHIT.
> 
> But there is plenty of evidence where Palestinian animals have deliberately targeted schools and restaurants.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kondor3

Oh, and, by the way, Sherriah, what does any of that have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?

Off-topic.


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> Oh, and, by the way, Sherriah, what does any of that have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Off-topic.



Have you ever seen hypocrisy like the kind Sherri the fake Christian exposes?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

White phosphorous is a chemical weapon and its use in Gaza was a war crime every time it was used there. That is what human rights groups concluded. Every person attacked with white phosphorous was a victim of an Israeli war crime. 

As for the shelling on the UN school/shelter that got so much publicity in Cast Lead, it was found no rockets were fired from that school. The shelling was in clear violation of international law, it was an unlawful targeting, a war crime, because it unlawfully targeted civilians and civilian objects, and because it was an unlawful use of chemical weapons against civilians, as well.

The video from HRW addresses this.

There is also an accompanying report from HRW that can be read on their website. 

Here, we see a 15 year old boy, and injuries he suffered when he was targeted with chemical weapons, ie white phosphorous, by Israel in Cast Lead.

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT





Kondor3 said:


> Well, I'm sure that Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch certainly have documented a number of cases, where White Phosphorous munitions have detonated over schools or hospitals.
> 
> And for every time that a WP shell has detonated over one of those, how many times has a WP shell detonated over a legitimate Hamas or other insurgency target?
> 
> Collateral damage and accidental shell-explosions over unintended targets happen from time to time, with twitchy-fused munitions, and when you embed rocket launchers and personnel and bases and leadership and other military assets alongside hospitals and schools and mosques - despicable cowardly Palestinian fighters, hiding behind the skirts of their womenfolk and children so that the enemy will be more reluctant to return fire - something that AI and HRW and the UN have documented about them time and again.
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) intentional targeting of a school or hospital building?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) zero hostile activity emanating from those sites at the time of the incidents, requiring a fire-mission response from the IDF?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF knew chlidren were present at the time?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF fire-control team intentionally called-down WP munitions fire upon such targets?
> 
> My grandmama can document that WP munitions detonated over a school or hospital.
> 
> It takes a little more doing to prove Malice Aforethought (Intent) and Prior Knowledge (of the presence of children) - in order to make a case for Deliberate Targeting of Childing Using White Phosphorous Munitions.
> 
> Don't show us a link to a generic report laden with biased assumptions.
> 
> Show us objective proof of Malice Aforethought and Prior Knowledge.
> 
> Until then, your claims of Deliberate Targeting of Children Using White Phosphorous Muntions are set aside for lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Deliberate targeting of houses and schools and children burning to death from white phosphorous shells is documented by Amnesty and HRW and others.
> 
> Poor Zionist boy refuses to face the truth his heros are baby killers!
> 
> BULLLLLLLLLLLLL....SHIT.
> 
> But there is plenty of evidence where Palestinian animals have deliberately targeted schools and restaurants.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## toastman

There is ZERO proof that Israel targeted anyone with WP. It is legal to use as long as it's used as a smoke screen. 

But Sherri, you are too stupid to understand these facts. You should have finished High school before you came to post here, dumb UGLY Nazi


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus did not target children to burn and  kill with chemical weapons like white phosphorous.

That is conduct of Zionists, which Jesus is not.

The attacks by Zionist Israel with chemical weapons define Zionism.




Kondor3 said:


> Oh, and, by the way, Sherriah, what does any of that have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Off-topic.


----------



## toastman

BTW Sherri, Kondor owned you in that post that you quoted. You didn't answer any of his questions and you STILL failed to prove what you claimed.

Chalk up yet ANOTHER fail for Sherri !!!!


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus did not target children to burn and  kill with chemical weapons like white phosphorous.
> 
> That is conduct of Zionists, which Jesus is not.
> 
> The attacks by Zionist Israel with chemical weapons define Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and, by the way, Sherriah, what does any of that have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Off-topic.
Click to expand...


What the fuck does this lie have to do with what he said ??? He's telling you that you're off topic, which is something you always accuse others of doing

Learn to read English, retarded hateful slut


----------



## toastman

I think we can all come to the conclusion that Sherri has never finished High school. She can't even understand simple posts in English. Nor does she understand the word 'target'.

Hhahahaha what a loser whore Sherri is !


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> White phosphorous is a chemical weapon and its use in Gaza was a war crime every time it was used there. That is what human rights groups concluded. Every person attacked with white phosphorous was a victim of an Israeli war crime.
> 
> As for the shelling on the UN school/shelter that got so much publicity in Cast Lead, it was found no rockets were fired from that school. The shelling was in clear violation of international law, it was an unlawful targeting, a war crime, because it unlawfully targeted civilians and civilian objects, and because it was an unlawful use of chemical weapons against civilians, as well.
> 
> The video from HRW addresses this.
> 
> There is also an accompanying report from HRW that can be read on their website.
> 
> Here, we see a 15 year old boy, and injuries he suffered when he was targeted with chemical weapons, ie white phosphorous, by Israel in Cast Lead.
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY0dpyKiW34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure that Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch certainly have documented a number of cases, where White Phosphorous munitions have detonated over schools or hospitals.
> 
> And for every time that a WP shell has detonated over one of those, how many times has a WP shell detonated over a legitimate Hamas or other insurgency target?
> 
> Collateral damage and accidental shell-explosions over unintended targets happen from time to time, with twitchy-fused munitions, and when you embed rocket launchers and personnel and bases and leadership and other military assets alongside hospitals and schools and mosques - despicable cowardly Palestinian fighters, hiding behind the skirts of their womenfolk and children so that the enemy will be more reluctant to return fire - something that AI and HRW and the UN have documented about them time and again.
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) intentional targeting of a school or hospital building?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) zero hostile activity emanating from those sites at the time of the incidents, requiring a fire-mission response from the IDF?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF knew chlidren were present at the time?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF fire-control team intentionally called-down WP munitions fire upon such targets?
> 
> My grandmama can document that WP munitions detonated over a school or hospital.
> 
> It takes a little more doing to prove Malice Aforethought (Intent) and Prior Knowledge (of the presence of children) - in order to make a case for Deliberate Targeting of Childing Using White Phosphorous Munitions.
> 
> Don't show us a link to a generic report laden with biased assumptions.
> 
> Show us objective proof of Malice Aforethought and Prior Knowledge.
> 
> Until then, your claims of Deliberate Targeting of Children Using White Phosphorous Muntions are set aside for lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Deliberate targeting of houses and schools and children burning to death from white phosphorous shells is documented by Amnesty and HRW and others.
> 
> Poor Zionist boy refuses to face the truth his heros are baby killers!
> 
> 
> BULLLLLLLLLLLLL....SHIT.
> 
> But there is plenty of evidence where Palestinian animals have deliberately targeted schools and restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

An account from a PAlestinian is great proof ! NOT. Fuck, you are so stupid Sherri, it's hard to imagine you can even operate a computer!


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_White phosphorous is a chemical weapon and its use in Gaza was a war crime every time it was used there. That is what human rights groups concluded. Every person attacked with white phosphorous was a victim of an Israeli war crime_..."


None of this (nor the video you posted) provides substantiatial (actual, nor even objectively and strongly suggestive) evidence of deliberate targeting of children utilizing white phosphorous munitions, as you have claimed.

If you cannot substantiate your claim - or if you do not have the intellectual capacity to comprehend what is meant by substantiation in this context - them your claims of deliberate targeting of children utilizing white phosphorous munitions must be set aside.

Nobody is challenging that sometimes civilians (including kids) get hurt by IDF munitions that are detonated too close to civilians.

YOUR challenge is to provide objective proof that such targeting of children was deliberate, as you have claimed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Please control your anger, Zionist, please do not take it out on the children around you like your Zionist pals in Israel do. 

Jesus can take your hate and pain away, there is hope even for Zionists like you.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> White phosphorous is a chemical weapon and its use in Gaza was a war crime every time it was used there. That is what human rights groups concluded. Every person attacked with white phosphorous was a victim of an Israeli war crime.
> 
> As for the shelling on the UN school/shelter that got so much publicity in Cast Lead, it was found no rockets were fired from that school. The shelling was in clear violation of international law, it was an unlawful targeting, a war crime, because it unlawfully targeted civilians and civilian objects, and because it was an unlawful use of chemical weapons against civilians, as well.
> 
> The video from HRW addresses this.
> 
> There is also an accompanying report from HRW that can be read on their website.
> 
> Here, we see a 15 year old boy, and injuries he suffered when he was targeted with chemical weapons, ie white phosphorous, by Israel in Cast Lead.
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY0dpyKiW34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure that Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch certainly have documented a number of cases, where White Phosphorous munitions have detonated over schools or hospitals.
> 
> And for every time that a WP shell has detonated over one of those, how many times has a WP shell detonated over a legitimate Hamas or other insurgency target?
> 
> Collateral damage and accidental shell-explosions over unintended targets happen from time to time, with twitchy-fused munitions, and when you embed rocket launchers and personnel and bases and leadership and other military assets alongside hospitals and schools and mosques - despicable cowardly Palestinian fighters, hiding behind the skirts of their womenfolk and children so that the enemy will be more reluctant to return fire - something that AI and HRW and the UN have documented about them time and again.
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) intentional targeting of a school or hospital building?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW, proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive of) zero hostile activity emanating from those sites at the time of the incidents, requiring a fire-mission response from the IDF?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF knew chlidren were present at the time?
> 
> Do we have documentation from AI and HRW proving (or strongly and objectively suggestive) that the IDF fire-control team intentionally called-down WP munitions fire upon such targets?
> 
> My grandmama can document that WP munitions detonated over a school or hospital.
> 
> It takes a little more doing to prove Malice Aforethought (Intent) and Prior Knowledge (of the presence of children) - in order to make a case for Deliberate Targeting of Childing Using White Phosphorous Munitions.
> 
> Don't show us a link to a generic report laden with biased assumptions.
> 
> Show us objective proof of Malice Aforethought and Prior Knowledge.
> 
> Until then, your claims of Deliberate Targeting of Children Using White Phosphorous Muntions are set aside for lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


An account from a PAlestinian is great proof ! NOT. Fuck, you are so stupid Sherri, it's hard to imagine you can even operate a computer![/QUOTE]


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Please control your anger, Zionist, please do not take it out on the children around you like your Zionist pals in Israel do.
> 
> Jesus can take your hate and pain away, there is hope even for Zionists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> White phosphorous is a chemical weapon and its use in Gaza was a war crime every time it was used there. That is what human rights groups concluded. Every person attacked with white phosphorous was a victim of an Israeli war crime.
> 
> As for the shelling on the UN school/shelter that got so much publicity in Cast Lead, it was found no rockets were fired from that school. The shelling was in clear violation of international law, it was an unlawful targeting, a war crime, because it unlawfully targeted civilians and civilian objects, and because it was an unlawful use of chemical weapons against civilians, as well.
> 
> The video from HRW addresses this.
> 
> There is also an accompanying report from HRW that can be read on their website.
> 
> Here, we see a 15 year old boy, and injuries he suffered when he was targeted with chemical weapons, ie white phosphorous, by Israel in Cast Lead.
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY0dpyKiW34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An account from a PAlestinian is great proof ! NOT. Fuck, you are so stupid Sherri, it's hard to imagine you can even operate a computer!
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Whee in my post did you see anger? I was just putting out some facts about your lack of education

And you really should stop shoving your religious beliefs down peoples throats. I'm Jewish, not Christian. 
But the fact that you said that those who don't believe in Jesus will burn in hell shows how much of an evil bigot you are.


----------



## toastman

BTW Sherri, speaking of White Phosphorus, when I saw you pic for the first time, you looked like a person who dipped their face in a pool of it hahaha! NAsty


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The sources I addressed, HRW and Amnesty and other human rights groups, substantiate my claim.

If you, a Zionist, cannot deal with the truth, that seems to me to be a personal problem you need to get help with.

I shall keep speaking the truth about Israel's violations of international law as long as they continue and as long as I have a voice to speak out against these injustices.

That is the example Jesus Christ Son of God sets for Christians to follow, He confronts Injustice with Truth. 

He confronts each of us with Truth, to include Zionists, and to include the Truth of who He is.

And He gives all a choice to make, to believe in Him and who He says He is, to believe in His name, and have Salvation, or to continue in disbelief and face condemnation.



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_White phosphorous is a chemical weapon and its use in Gaza was a war crime every time it was used there. That is what human rights groups concluded. Every person attacked with white phosphorous was a victim of an Israeli war crime_..."
> 
> 
> 
> None of this (nor the video you posted) provides substantiatial (actual, nor even objectively and strongly suggestive) evidence of deliberate targeting of children utilizing white phosphorous munitions, as you have claimed.
> 
> If you cannot substantiate your claim - or if you do not have the intellectual capacity to comprehend what is meant by substantiation in this context - them your claims of deliberate targeting of children utilizing white phosphorous munitions must be set aside.
> 
> Nobody is challenging that sometimes civilians (including kids) get hurt by IDF munitions that are detonated too close to civilians.
> 
> YOUR challenge is to provide objective proof that such targeting of children was deliberate, as you have claimed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _The sources I addressed, HRW and Amnesty and other human rights groups, substantiate my claim_...


Please point me to the text which states that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing white phosphorous munitions, or, alternatively, please specify the video and the time-marker on the playback meter in some video or another which states that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing white phosphorous munitions, as you have claimed.

Be prepared to have such text challenged with respect to one-sided and biased observations, without benefit of hearing both sides of the story, but that's for later.

For now, please show us where AI or HRW have stated that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing white phosphorous munitions, as you have claimed.

So far, you have proven nothing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We have reports by human rights groups documenting unlawful targeting of civilians, to include children, with white phosphorous.

The evidence is in these reports, on Amnestys website and the website of HRW, in their reports.

Deal with it Zionist, I am not responsible for your inability to face truths right in front of you.

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT




Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes  

Indiscriminate Attacks Caused Needless Civilian Suffering

March 25, 2009

"Israel's repeated firing of white phosphorus shells over densely populated areas of Gaza during its recent military campaign was indiscriminate and is evidence of war crimes, Human Rights Watch said in a report released today. The 71-page report, "Rain of Fire: Israel's Unlawful Use of White Phosphorus in Gaza," provides witness accounts of the devastating effects that white phosphorus munitions had on civilians and civilian property in Gaza. Human Rights Watch researchers in Gaza immediately after hostilities ended found spent shells, canister liners, and dozens of burnt felt wedges containing white phosphorus on city streets, apartment roofs, residential courtyards, and at a United Nations school. The report also presents ballistics evidence, photographs, and satellite imagery, as well as documents from the Israeli military and government."

http://www.hrw.org/news/2009/03/25/israel-white-phosphorus-use-evidence-war-crimes

http://www.hrw.org/node/81760 (Link to 71 Page Report by HRW)


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have reports by human rights groups documenting unlawful targeting of civilians, to include children, with white phosphorous.
> 
> The evidence is in these reports, on Amnestys website and the website of HRW, in their reports.
> 
> Deal with it Zionist, I am not responsible for your inability to face truths right in front of you.


You have claimed that the IDF deliberately targets children utilizing white phosphorous munitions...

We are NOT talking about UNLAWFUL targetings...

We are talking about *DELIBERATE* targetings...

We are talking about *DELIBERATE *targeting of *CHILDREN* on the part of the IDF, utilizing white phosphorous munitions...

Do not show us one-sided allegations of unlawful targetings...

Show us objective evaluations resulting in a charge of DELIBERATE targetings... of CHILDREN... utilizing white phosphorous muntions... in order to substantiate your claim...

If you have such reports, then it should be no problem, to point to text generated by AI or HRW, which definitively asserts that the IDF has deliberately targeted children utilizing white phosphorous munitions...

*Produce your evidence...*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Deliberate simply means one intends an attack on a house or school with civilians and civilian  objects as the target. 

Firing at schools and houses with chemical weapons establishes the deliberate character of an attack. 

War crimes were committed in these deliberate attacks on civilians with chemical weapons in Cast Lead.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have produced evidence Israel targeted civilians and children with chemical weapons attacks.

And I provided a link to a 71 page report documenting the specifics of the attacks.

Deal with it, Zionist.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Deliberate simply means one intends an attack on a house or school with civilians and civilian  objects as the target.
> 
> Firing at schools and houses with chemical weapons establishes the deliberate character of an attack.
> 
> War crimes were committed in these deliberate attacks on civilians with chemical weapons in Cast Lead.


Incorrect.

You have accused the IDF of deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.

You have not provided evidence that the IDF did any such thing.

Your claim is dismissed - with prejudice.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have produced evidence Israel targeted civilians and children with chemical weapons attacks.
> 
> And I provided a link to a 71 page report documenting the specifics of the attacks.
> 
> Deal with it, Zionist.



False. You provided ZERO evidence of Israel targeting civilians and children. Go back to school and learn some English, Nazi Shill.

Chalk up ANOTHER fail for Sherri. BTW, anyone keeping count of how many fails Sherri has? I've simply lost count


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _I have produced evidence Israel targeted civilians and children with chemical weapons attacks. And I provided a link to a 71 page report documenting the specifics of the attacks. Deal with it, Zionist._


Then you should have no problem pointing us to the passage which affirms that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.

Produce your evidence.


----------



## toastman

I think Sherri needs a lesson on how modern F-16's and Apache helicopters work

Before the pilot boards the aircraft, there is a mission uploaded into its computer. When the pilot starts his aircraft, he chooses his mission.It's not like they can go fly over Gaza and bomb whatever they feel like. 
These missions are made after intelligence has located weapons storage buildings, rocket launchers etc....
Those are the TARGETS.


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberate simply means one intends an attack on a house or school with civilians and civilian  objects as the target.
> 
> Firing at schools and houses with chemical weapons establishes the deliberate character of an attack.
> 
> War crimes were committed in these deliberate attacks on civilians with chemical weapons in Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You have accused the IDF of deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.
> 
> You have not provided evidence that the IDF did any such thing.
> 
> Your claim is dismissed - with prejudice.
Click to expand...

She did provide 2 Pallywood videos.
She did say she provided a link for a 71 page report.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have proven  my case.

Your denial of Zionist war crimes  being committed in the attacks with white phosphorous proves nothing whatsoever.

From the HRW Report:

"This report documents Israel&#8217;s extensive use of white phosphorus munitions during its 22- day military operations in Gaza, from December 27, 2008 to January 18, 2009, named Operation Cast Lead.  Based on in-depth investigations in Gaza, the report concludes that the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) repeatedly exploded white phosphorus munitions in the air over populated areas, killing and injuring civilians, and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse and a hospital....  

The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental.  It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF &#8220;air-bursting&#8221; the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation.  Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDF&#8217;s repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberate simply means one intends an attack on a house or school with civilians and civilian  objects as the target.
> 
> Firing at schools and houses with chemical weapons establishes the deliberate character of an attack.
> 
> War crimes were committed in these deliberate attacks on civilians with chemical weapons in Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You have accused the IDF of deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.
> 
> You have not provided evidence that the IDF did any such thing.
> 
> Your claim is dismissed - with prejudice.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have proven  my case.
> 
> Your denial of Zionist war crimes changes being committed in the attacks with white phosphorous proves nothing whatsoever.
> 
> From the HRW Report:
> 
> "This report documents Israels extensive use of white phosphorus munitions during its 22- day military operations in Gaza, from December 27, 2008 to January 18, 2009, named Operation Cast Lead.  Based on in-depth investigations in Gaza, the report concludes that the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) repeatedly exploded white phosphorus munitions in the air over populated areas, killing and injuring civilians, and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse and a hospital....
> 
> The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental.  It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation.  Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberate simply means one intends an attack on a house or school with civilians and civilian  objects as the target.
> 
> Firing at schools and houses with chemical weapons establishes the deliberate character of an attack.
> 
> War crimes were committed in these deliberate attacks on civilians with chemical weapons in Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You have accused the IDF of deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.
> 
> You have not provided evidence that the IDF did any such thing.
> 
> Your claim is dismissed - with prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




You could  keep saying that you proved your point, but the reality is that you didn't. You failed miserably at responding to Kondor's simple questions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberate simply means one intends an attack on a house or school with civilians and civilian  objects as the target.
> 
> Firing at schools and houses with chemical weapons establishes the deliberate character of an attack.
> 
> War crimes were committed in these deliberate attacks on civilians with chemical weapons in Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You have accused the IDF of deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.
> 
> You have not provided evidence that the IDF did any such thing.
> 
> Your claim is dismissed - with prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did provide 2 Pallywood videos.
> She did say she provided a link for a 71 page report.
Click to expand...


Link to HRW Report

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch

Link to HRW Video

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More from the HRW Report, about Israels widespread use of white phosphorous in Cast Lead.

We read how the weapons were fired directly over homes and over apartment buildings in Gaza, killing four civilians from one family in one identified incident on January 15, 2009.

"In its Gaza operations, the IDF apparently used white phosphorus in three ways.  First, on at least three occasions the IDF air-burst white phosphorus in densely populated areas.  In the crowded Gaza City neighborhood of Tel al-Hawa, for example, Israeli forces on January 15 fired air-burst white phosphorus directly over homes and apartment buildings where civilians were living or taking shelter, killing at least four civilians from one family.  On that day, white phosphorus shells struck the al-Quds Hospital and its administration building run by the Palestinian Red Crescent Society, setting parts of the hospital on fire and forcing the evacuation of about 50 patients and 500 neighborhood residents who had taken refuge there."  


"Also on January 15, at least three white phosphorus shells struck the main UNRWA compound in the Rimal neighborhood of central Gaza City, wounding three and starting fires that gutted four buildings and destroyed more than US$3.7 million worth of medical supplies.  According to UNRWA officials, they had been speaking with IDF officers throughout the morning as the shells landed progressively closer to the compound, asking them to halt fire.  About 700 civilians were sheltering in the UN compound at the time."

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This defines Zionism.

This is not who Jesus is.

Jesus does not attack children and civilians with chemical weapons like white phosphorous.

What desperation is displayed by Zionists and Zionism, they have to burn to death innocent civilians and children to maintain their continuing possession of the land in Palestine. 

This was never and is not the example Jesus sets for anyone to follow.

Jesus is not a Zionist, there is as much a difference between Jesus and Zionism as the distance that separates heaven from hell.


----------



## MHunterB

Were the HRW people making that report actually IN Gaza - or did they simply accept whatever they were told by the Palestinians as completely accurate and truthful accounts?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They carried out an investigation and issued a 71 page report addressing their findings.

A link to the report is provided.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Gaza White Phosphorus Victim: Peres and Livni Should &#8216;Burn Like My Children Burned&#8217;

Haaretz reported yesterday that an IDF unit is suspected of firing at least 20 white phosphorus shells (by the IDF&#8217;s count, which renders it automatically suspect) in densely populated Gaza areas in contravention of IDF policy. *The shells caused severe burns and deaths to civilians who were showered with the deadly substance. *The*N.Y. Times has done a follow-up story*today:

&#8230;A week into Israel&#8217;s war in Gaza, the home of Sabah Abu Halima was hit by an Israeli shell. Ms. Abu Halima, the matriarch of a farming family in the northern Gaza area of Beit Lahiya, was caught in an inferno that burned her husband and four of their nine children to death.

But as she lay in a bed on the third floor of an annex to Shifa Hospital in Gaza City on Wednesday, bandaged all over and in terrible pain, it was less the magnitude of her loss than the source of the fire that was drawing attention, not only from her doctors but also from human rights organizations and even the Israeli military.

&#8230;Palestinian officials say her family was hit by white phosphorus, a weapon that militaries use widely to obscure the battlefield but that is also limited under an international convention that bans targeting civilians with it.

Ms. Abu Halima said that when her family was hit, &#8220;fire came from the bodies of my husband and my children. The children were screaming, &#8216;Fire! Fire!&#8217; and there was smoke everywhere and a horrible, suffocating smell,&#8221; she said. &#8220;My 14-year-old cried out, &#8216;I&#8217;m going to die. I want to pray.&#8217; I saw my daughter-in-law melt away.&#8221;

http://www.richardsilverstein.com/2...nd-livni-should-burn-like-my-children-burned/


----------



## GISMYS

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> gaza white phosphorus victim: Peres and livni should burn like my children burned
> 
> haaretz reported yesterday that an idf unit is suspected of firing at least 20 white phosphorus shells (by the idfs count, which renders it automatically suspect) in densely populated gaza areas in contravention of idf policy. *the shells caused severe burns and deaths to civilians who were showered with the deadly substance. *the*n.y. Times has done a follow-up story*today:
> 
> a week into israels war in gaza, the home of sabah abu halima was hit by an israeli shell. Ms. Abu halima, the matriarch of a farming family in the northern gaza area of beit lahiya, was caught in an inferno that burned her husband and four of their nine children to death.
> 
> But as she lay in a bed on the third floor of an annex to shifa hospital in gaza city on wednesday, bandaged all over and in terrible pain, it was less the magnitude of her loss than the source of the fire that was drawing attention, not only from her doctors but also from human rights organizations and even the israeli military.
> 
> palestinian officials say her family was hit by white phosphorus, a weapon that militaries use widely to obscure the battlefield but that is also limited under an international convention that bans targeting civilians with it.
> 
> Ms. Abu halima said that when her family was hit, fire came from the bodies of my husband and my children. The children were screaming, fire! Fire! and there was smoke everywhere and a horrible, suffocating smell, she said. my 14-year-old cried out, im going to die. I want to pray. i saw my daughter-in-law melt away.
> 
> gaza white phosphorus victim: Peres and livni should ?burn like my children burned? Tikun-olam tikun olam-????? ????



enemies of israel attack god's chosen people at their own risk. God fights for israel.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_I have proven my case_..."


You haven't proven a thing.



> "..._the report concludes that the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) repeatedly exploded white phosphorus munitions in the air over populated areas_..."


So?

Hamas and other Muslim militia scum routinely embed war-assets inside-of and nearby-to civilian facilities, hoping that the IDF will hesitate to hit them.

WHY did the IDF repeatedly explode white phosphorous munitions in the air over populated areas?

Were they trying to hit Hamas and other militia war-assets?



> "..._The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental_..."


1. we do not know whether the use of WP munitions was unlawful.

2. we do not know whether it was intentional in any given instance.



> "..._firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes_..."


Pure speculation. If they're so certain that this was a war-crime, then they need to file charges at the UN or the ICC. Any sign of that yet, after all this time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You have, to date, merely served-up one-sided and unsubstantiated assertions and assumptions regarding IDF intentions and targets; never mind the entirely irrelevant references to war crimes.

Speculation is insufficient for arraignment, never mind conviction.

You have offered zero proof of the IDF deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.

After several entreaties and 'chances' to do so, we must now assume that you cannot substantiate your claim.

Epic Fail.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes.

The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes.

WHAT does that say about him?


----------



## Roudy

Of course the blabber mouth doesn't want anybody to know that usage of white phosphorus is not a "war crime" and actually sometimes necessary against terrorist animals.

 Didn't see dirtbag Jihad Sherri making a big fuss over it when the US used it in Iraq.  So as usual Sherri is full of hot air, bullshit, and lies. 

White phosphorus use in Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

During military combat operations in Fallujah, Iraq, white phosphorus munitions were used by United States military forces as an incendiary weapon and as an obscurant. The United States denied allegations that white phosphorus was used as a weapon against civilians, stating that it was only used to target insurgents.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1 Peter 2:9-10

English Standard Version (ESV)

But you are*a chosen race,*a royal*priesthood,*a holy nation,*a people for his own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of him who called you*out of darkness into*his marvelous light.*Once you were not a people, but now you are God's people; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.

They are not God's chosen people, according to The New Testament and The Christian Gospels.

God's chosen people are believers in Jesus.




GISMYS said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaza white phosphorus victim: Peres and livni should &#8216;burn like my children burned&#8217;
> 
> haaretz reported yesterday that an idf unit is suspected of firing at least 20 white phosphorus shells (by the idf&#8217;s count, which renders it automatically suspect) in densely populated gaza areas in contravention of idf policy. *the shells caused severe burns and deaths to civilians who were showered with the deadly substance. *the*n.y. Times has done a follow-up story*today:
> 
> &#8230;a week into israel&#8217;s war in gaza, the home of sabah abu halima was hit by an israeli shell. Ms. Abu halima, the matriarch of a farming family in the northern gaza area of beit lahiya, was caught in an inferno that burned her husband and four of their nine children to death.
> 
> But as she lay in a bed on the third floor of an annex to shifa hospital in gaza city on wednesday, bandaged all over and in terrible pain, it was less the magnitude of her loss than the source of the fire that was drawing attention, not only from her doctors but also from human rights organizations and even the israeli military.
> 
> &#8230;palestinian officials say her family was hit by white phosphorus, a weapon that militaries use widely to obscure the battlefield but that is also limited under an international convention that bans targeting civilians with it.
> 
> Ms. Abu halima said that when her family was hit, &#8220;fire came from the bodies of my husband and my children. The children were screaming, &#8216;fire! Fire!&#8217; and there was smoke everywhere and a horrible, suffocating smell,&#8221; she said. &#8220;my 14-year-old cried out, &#8216;i&#8217;m going to die. I want to pray.&#8217; i saw my daughter-in-law melt away.&#8221;
> 
> gaza white phosphorus victim: Peres and livni should ?burn like my children burned? Tikun-olam tikun olam-????? ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enemies of israel attack god's chosen people at their own risk. God fights for israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes. The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes. WHAT does that say about him?_


I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.

I am not defending war crimes.

I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.

So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.

What does that say about you?

Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?

Pffffftttt...

Lightweight...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes.
> 
> The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes.
> 
> WHAT does that say about him?



You proved none of your claims concerning targeting children, Nazi Shill.

What does it say about you that you constantly lie, and start threads about pilots killed in an accidental crash, and thanking God for their deaths??


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes. The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes. WHAT does that say about him?_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.
> 
> I am not defending war crimes.
> 
> I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.
> 
> So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?
> 
> Pffffftttt...
> 
> Lightweight...
Click to expand...

Usage of white phosphorus is not a "war crime". Just because the freakazoid  says it, doesn't mean it's true. In fact,it never is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The human rights groups find Israel committed war crimes in attacks with white phosphorous .


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes.
> 
> The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes.
> 
> WHAT does that say about him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proved none of your claims concerning targeting children, Nazi Shill.
> 
> What does it say about you that you constantly lie, and start threads about pilots killed in an accidental crash, and thanking God for their deaths??
Click to expand...



Listen, since Mrs. Sherri wants us to believe that she cares about children and since over 11,000 children have been killed by her friends in Syria, she is going to post an article about what the parents of these children are saying with regard to their childrens' deaths.  Surely, being that Mrs. Sherri seems to collect these stories, she can post quite a few about the deaths of children in Syria unless of course she doesn't bother with the deaths of all these children because she can't blame it on the Jews.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch

I will post this again, a finding by HRW that the use of white phosphorous was a war crime.

"The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."





Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes. The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes. WHAT does that say about him?_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.
> 
> I am not defending war crimes.
> 
> I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.
> 
> So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?
> 
> Pffffftttt...
> 
> Lightweight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usage of white phosphorus is not a "war crime". Just because the freakazoid  says it, doesn't mean it's true. In fact,it never is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

None of that substantiates your claim that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing WP munitions.

Again... you painted yourself into a corner, and cannot get out... 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> I will post this again, a finding by HRW that the use of white phosphorous was a war crime.
> 
> "The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF &#8220;air-bursting&#8221; the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDF&#8217;s repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.
> 
> I am not defending war crimes.
> 
> I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.
> 
> So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?
> 
> Pffffftttt...
> 
> Lightweight...
> 
> 
> 
> Usage of white phosphorus is not a "war crime". Just because the freakazoid  says it, doesn't mean it's true. In fact,it never is.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch


I gave you a link to the HRW report, where they find Israels use of WP constituted the commission of war crimes.

I posted excerpts of the report and discussed some more specific findings, like an attack of WP over houses and apts that killed 4 civilians in one family in one incident in January 2009.

I cannot post the whole report.

Go read it for yourself. 






Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes. The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes. WHAT does that say about him?_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.
> 
> I am not defending war crimes.
> 
> I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.
> 
> So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?
> 
> Pffffftttt...
> 
> Lightweight...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The human rights groups find Israel committed war crimes in attacks with white phosphorous .


Aw boo hoo. Who gives a fuck. Maybe the Hamas animals shouldn't have kept shooting missiles at Israeli cities from behind women and children forcing Israel into doing something.  It's quite simple, no missiles = no white phosphorus up Uranus. 

Capice?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Firing WP shells over houses and apartments where families and children are is deliberately targeting children with WP. 

HRW documented this, I quoted directly from their report.

CAN you not read?




Kondor3 said:


> None of that substantiates your claim that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing WP munitions.
> 
> Again... you painted yourself into a corner, and cannot get out...
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> I will post this again, a finding by HRW that the use of white phosphorous was a war crime.
> 
> "The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF &#8220;air-bursting&#8221; the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDF&#8217;s repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usage of white phosphorus is not a "war crime". Just because the freakazoid  says it, doesn't mean it's true. In fact,it never is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> I gave you a link to the HRW report, where they find Israels use of WP constituted the commission of war crimes.
> 
> I posted excerpts of the report and discussed some more specific findings, like an attack of WP over houses and apts that killed 4 civilians in one family in one incident in January 2009.
> 
> I cannot post the whole report.
> 
> Go read it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I have proven Israel unlawfully attacked civilians with white phosphorous and committed war crimes. The Zionist Kondor defends these crimes. WHAT does that say about him?_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.
> 
> I am not defending war crimes.
> 
> I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.
> 
> So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?
> 
> Pffffftttt...
> 
> Lightweight...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You posted jack shit other than false accusations and bullshit allegations. 

Use of white phosphorus does not constitute a "war crime".  Other countries like the US have done it and will continue if necessary.  Period end of story. 

Go get an education.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Firing WP shells over houses and apartments where families and children are is deliberately targeting children with WP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that substantiates your claim that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing WP munitions.
> 
> Again... you painted yourself into a corner, and cannot get out...
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> I will post this again, a finding by HRW that the use of white phosphorous was a war crime.
> 
> "The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Firing missiles from behind civilians is a war crime and disgusting barbaric behavior showing lack of respect for life, including your own. What cowards and animals these Palestinians are.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You have accused the IDF of deliberately targeting children utilizing white phosphorous munitions.
> 
> You have not provided evidence that the IDF did any such thing.
> 
> Your claim is dismissed - with prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> She did provide 2 Pallywood videos.
> She did say she provided a link for a 71 page report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to HRW Report
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> Link to HRW Video
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
Click to expand...

Those reports and videos prove nothing and HRW and all other do-gooders are not the ones who decide what is or isn't a war crime. Any IDF fire was in response to terrorist fire and rocket attacks.                               
"War is hell".
~~~Uncle Billy Sherman


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They did not do that.

You are lying.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing WP shells over houses and apartments where families and children are is deliberately targeting children with WP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that substantiates your claim that the IDF deliberately targeted children utilizing WP munitions.
> 
> Again... you painted yourself into a corner, and cannot get out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firing missiles from behind civilians is a war crime and disgusting barbaric behavior showing lack of respect for life, including your own. What cowards and animals these Palestinians are.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> I gave you a link to the HRW report, where they find Israels use of WP constituted the commission of war crimes.
> 
> I posted excerpts of the report and discussed some more specific findings, like an attack of WP over houses and apts that killed 4 civilians in one family in one incident in January 2009.
> 
> I cannot post the whole report.
> 
> Go read it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that the IDF committed war crime(s) in this context.
> 
> I am not defending war crimes.
> 
> I am demanding evidence that your allegations are true.
> 
> So far, you have been unable to substantiate those claims.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Other than you're a Muslim propaganda shill and really bad bullshit artist wannabe?
> 
> Pffffftttt...
> 
> Lightweight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted jack shit other than false accusations and bullshit allegations.
> 
> Use of white phosphorus does not constitute a "war crime".  Other countries like the US have done it and will continue if necessary.  Period end of story.
> 
> Go get an education.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did provide 2 Pallywood videos.
> She did say she provided a link for a 71 page report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to HRW Report
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> Link to HRW Video
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those reports and videos prove nothing and HRW and all other do-gooders are not the ones who decide what is or isn't a war crime. Any IDF fire was in response to terrorist fire and rocket attacks.
> "War is hell".
> ~~~Uncle Billy Sherman
Click to expand...


Isn't this Mark guy in the video the one who collects Nazi memorabilia?  Naturally Mrs. Sherri thinks the guy is a honest broker.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, you must be mistaking him for yourself, Sally.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, you must be mistaking him for yourself, Sally.



Don't you think you should Google him, Mrs. Sherri?  Maybe you collect the same things he does and that is why you have an affinity for him.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> I gave you a link to the HRW report, where they find Israels use of WP constituted the commission of war crimes.
> 
> I posted excerpts of the report and discussed some more specific findings, like an attack of WP over houses and apts that killed 4 civilians in one family in one incident in January 2009.
> 
> I cannot post the whole report.
> 
> Go read it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You posted jack shit other than false accusations and bullshit allegations.
> 
> Use of white phosphorus does not constitute a "war crime".  Other countries like the US have done it and will continue if necessary.  Period end of story.
> 
> Go get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Don't you just love the smell of crispy critters in the morning? So get a good Jewish lawyer and sue the bastards. Oh, that's right. You are a lawyer AND a psychologist. AND a 24/7 spammer...you imp of Satan and what does your spam have to do with the fact that Jesus is a Zionist. Get on topic you Iranian hack.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorous.

Jesus loves children.

What exposing Zionism and all its Satanic practices does is add to the overwhelming proof that Jesus is not a Zionist.







Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes."
> 
> Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted jack shit other than false accusations and bullshit allegations.
> 
> Use of white phosphorus does not constitute a "war crime".  Other countries like the US have done it and will continue if necessary.  Period end of story.
> 
> Go get an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you just love the smell of crispy critters in the morning? So get a good Jewish lawyer and sue the bastards. Oh, that's right. You are a lawyer AND a psychologist. AND a 24/7 spammer...you imp of Satan and what does your spam have to do with the fact that Jesus is a Zionist. Get on topic you Iranian hack.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Hamas war criminals fire rockets from behind women and children. Look at the depravity of these sick Palestinian savages. 

Hamas' war crimes
In Gaza, it targets Israeli citizens with rockets, then shields its fighters behind Palestinian civilians.

The best example of Hamas' double war crime tactic was Tuesday, when it succeeded in sending a rocket to a town less than 20 miles south of Tel Aviv and injuring a child. At the same time, it provoked Israel to attack a United Nations school from which Hamas was launching its rockets. Residents of the neighborhood said two Hamas fighters were in the area at the time, and the Israeli military said they had been killed, according to the New York Times.

The Hamas tactic of firing rockets from schools, hospitals and mosques dates back to 2005, when Israel ended its occupation of Gaza. Several months ago, the head of the Israeli air force showed me a videotape (now available on YouTube) of a Hamas terrorist deliberately moving his rocket launcher to the front of a U.N. school, firing a rocket and then running away, no doubt hoping that Israel would then respond by attacking the rocket launcher and thus killing Palestinian children in the school.*

This is the Hamas dual strategy: to kill and injure as many Israeli civilians as possible by firing rockets indiscriminately at Israeli civilian targets, and to provoke Israel to kill as many Palestinian civilians as possible to garner world sympathy. 

The international law of war, likewise, makes it a war crime to use human shields in the way Hamas does. It also makes it a war crime for Hamas to target Israeli civilians with anti-personnel rockets loaded with ball bearings and shrapnel designed to kill as many civilians as possible.

A bad day for Hamas is a day in which its rockets fail to kill or injure any Israeli civilians and Israel kills no Palestinian civilians. That is what Israel and the world must strive for. Hamas knows that the moment it ends its policy of firing rockets at Israeli civilians from behind the shield of Palestinian civilians, Israel will end its military activities in Gaza. That is precisely the result Hamas does not want to achieve.[

url=http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-dershowitz10-2009jan10,0,2587090.story#ixzz2so1ApjRv]Hamas' war crimes - latimes.com[/url]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.

AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Hamas war criminals fire rockets from behind women and children. Look at the depravity of these sick Palestinian savages.
> 
> Hamas' war crimes
> In Gaza, it targets Israeli citizens with rockets, then shields its fighters behind Palestinian civilians.
> 
> The best example of Hamas' double war crime tactic was Tuesday, when it succeeded in sending a rocket to a town less than 20 miles south of Tel Aviv and injuring a child. At the same time, it provoked Israel to attack a United Nations school from which Hamas was launching its rockets. Residents of the neighborhood said two Hamas fighters were in the area at the time, and the Israeli military said they had been killed, according to the New York Times.
> 
> The Hamas tactic of firing rockets from schools, hospitals and mosques dates back to 2005, when Israel ended its occupation of Gaza. Several months ago, the head of the Israeli air force showed me a videotape (now available on YouTube) of a Hamas terrorist deliberately moving his rocket launcher to the front of a U.N. school, firing a rocket and then running away, no doubt hoping that Israel would then respond by attacking the rocket launcher and thus killing Palestinian children in the school.*
> 
> This is the Hamas dual strategy: to kill and injure as many Israeli civilians as possible by firing rockets indiscriminately at Israeli civilian targets, and to provoke Israel to kill as many Palestinian civilians as possible to garner world sympathy.
> 
> The international law of war, likewise, makes it a war crime to use human shields in the way Hamas does. It also makes it a war crime for Hamas to target Israeli civilians with anti-personnel rockets loaded with ball bearings and shrapnel designed to kill as many civilians as possible.
> 
> A bad day for Hamas is a day in which its rockets fail to kill or injure any Israeli civilians and Israel kills no Palestinian civilians. That is what Israel and the world must strive for. Hamas knows that the moment it ends its policy of firing rockets at Israeli civilians from behind the shield of Palestinian civilians, Israel will end its military activities in Gaza. That is precisely the result Hamas does not want to achieve.[
> 
> url=http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-dershowitz10-2009jan10,0,2587090.story#ixzz2so1ApjRv]Hamas' war crimes - latimes.com[/url]


Well said, Roudy...


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas war criminals fire rockets from behind women and children. Look at the depravity of these sick Palestinian savages.
> 
> Hamas' war crimes
> In Gaza, it targets Israeli citizens with rockets, then shields its fighters behind Palestinian civilians.
> 
> The best example of Hamas' double war crime tactic was Tuesday, when it succeeded in sending a rocket to a town less than 20 miles south of Tel Aviv and injuring a child. At the same time, it provoked Israel to attack a United Nations school from which Hamas was launching its rockets. Residents of the neighborhood said two Hamas fighters were in the area at the time, and the Israeli military said they had been killed, according to the New York Times.
> 
> The Hamas tactic of firing rockets from schools, hospitals and mosques dates back to
> 2005, when Israel ended its occupation of Gaza. Several months ago, the head of the Israeli air force showed me a videotape (now available on YouTube) of a Hamas terrorist deliberately moving his rocket launcher to the front of a U.N. school, firing a rocket and then running away, no doubt hoping that Israel would then respond by attacking the rocket launcher and thus killing Palestinian children in the school.*
> 
> 
> This is the Hamas dual strategy: to kill and injure as many Israeli civilians as possible by
> firing rockets indiscriminately at Israeli civilian targets, and to provoke Israel to kill as many Palestinian civilians as possible to garner world sympathy.
> 
> The international law of war, likewise, makes it a war crime to use human shields in the way Hamas does. It also makes it a war crime for Hamas to target Israeli civilians with anti-personnel rockets loaded with ball bearings and shrapnel designed to kill as many civilians as possible.
> 
> A bad day for Hamas is a day in which its rockets fail to kill or injure any Israeli civilians and Israel kills no Palestinian civilians. That is what Israel and the world must strive for. Hamas knows that the moment it ends its policy of firing rockets at Israeli civilians from behind the shield of Palestinian civilians, Israel will end its military activities in Gaza.
> That is precisely the result Hamas does not want to achieve.[
> 
> url=http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-dershowitz10-2009jan10,0,2587090
> .story#ixzz2so1ApjRv]Hamas' war crimes - latimes.com[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, Roudy...
Click to expand...



It should be noted that the idiot waxes POETIC ---about JOYFUL
self as a victim of   "PERSECUTION FOR THE GLORY OF ISA".     
Not a new idea in the most primitive of creeds and very, 
very, very much  USED  amongst meccaists      The short cut 
to JANNAH  is   martyrdom.     The meccaists make this 
depraved notion as  ATTRACTIVE AS POSSIBLE----by promising 
the  "martyr"   eternal posthumous glory besides the eternal 
bliss of jannah -----and even GILD THE LILY by promising 
a free pass for family members.    It gets even MORE 
depraved-------the family of the  "sacrificed one"----gets paid 
off.      There is just NO DOWN SIDE     Is it  any wonder 
so many people do it and Gazan moms do not even bother 
to ask anyone to provide shelters for their kids-----

best if all---of course----it even has PROPAGANDA VALUE


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.
> 
> AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.


Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.
> 
> AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
Click to expand...



wrong----the palestinian savages did not invent human sacrifice.
Human sacrifice---by savages of their OWN ----- has been 
very prevalent in the history of savage societies.    It was always 
described as something pleasing to the  "god"  of the savages. 

Even that short cut to Jannah   BS  is not new.    and "HONOR" 
to the family of the sacrifice victim----not new.    Our very own 
board lawyer claims it as some kind of  "honor"     and pleasing 
to her  "god"           Roudy---remember---the issue is actually 
addressed on Yom Kippur  (read the book)-----the allusion is in 
poetic form------the greatest sin of all ------"putting ones children 
thru fire"        It is the ritual of the worshippers of  'moloch'----
aka    isa/allaaaa


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.
> 
> AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

I will hand you over to ravaging men, artisans of destruction.  You shall be fuel for the fire, your blood shall flow throughout the land.  You shall not be remembered, for I, the LORD, have spoken.  (Ezekiel 21:33-37 NAB)


Put the entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God.  That town must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt.  Keep none of the plunder that has been set apart for destruction.  Then the LORD will turn from his fierce anger and be merciful to you.  He will have compassion on you and make you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors.  "The LORD your God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving you today, doing what is pleasing to him."  (Deuteronomy 13:13-19 NLT)


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF &#8220;air-bursting&#8221; the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDF&#8217;s repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes." ...


Hmmmmm...

So, there is some *doubt* in the minds of Human Rights Watch investigators, that the IDF even utilized WP munitions as a _weapon_, in some of these cases?

If there is uncertainty in their minds, about whether it was even utilized as a weapon, then there is certainly *no evidence* to substantiate your earlier claim that the Israeli Defense Force _deliberately targeted children_ utilizing white phosphorus munitions...







Stuck again, in a pile of your own horse manure...

For the thousandth time...


----------



## Kondor3

*Zionist* claim?

The _Hamas Interior Minister of Gaza_ admitted it publicly in a speech, less than a year prior to the commencement of Operation Cast Lead !!!

Busted again.

Foolish Muslim propaganda parrot.






========================================

Fathi Hamad (or Fathi Hammad) (Arabic: &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;*) is a political leader of Hamas. In April 2009, he was appointed the new Interior Minister in the Gaza Strip, replacing Said Seyam who was assassinated by Israel in the 2008-09 Gaza War. Hamad became a Hamas-affiliated member of the Palestinian Legislative Council in 2006, representing his home town of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza. He also leads the Hamas Public Affairs Department and is the director of Al-Aqsa TV, the Hamas-run television station.

In November 2009, Waad, a Gaza charity headed by Hamad, offered a $1.4 million bounty to any Arab citizen of Israel who abducts an Israeli soldier. While Palestinian militant groups have frequently called on Arab-Israelis to kidnap soldiers, this marked the first time money had been offered.

Despite Hamad's hostility toward Israel, his ill three-year old daughter was sent to Jordan for medical treatment through the Israeli-controlled Erez crossing. For initial medical treatment, she was first sent to Barzilai Hospital in the southern Israeli city of Ashkelon. Her subsequent transfer to Jordan was authorized by Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak and the IDF Chief of General Staff Gabi Ashkenazi.

A speech made by Hamad broadcast on Al Aqsa TV in February 2008 (see video [1]) has been used as evidence by Israel and others that Hamas and other Palestinian militant groups make use of human shields.[4][5][6][7] In the speech, Hamad states:

"For the Palestinian people, death has become an industry, at which women excel, and so do all the people living on this land. The elderly excel at this, and so do the mujahideen and the children. This is why they have formed human shields of the women, the children, the elderly, and the mujahideen, in order to challenge the Zionist bombing machine. It is as if they were saying to the Zionist enemy: 'We desire death like you desire life.'"

*Read rest of article here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fathi_Hamad*



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.
> 
> AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Foolish Zionists, you do not define intl law, nor does Hamas, nor do your deceitful  Zionist propaganda sites which you purport to be spokesmen for.


----------



## MJB12741

I don't think Jesus would be to happy about Palestinians killing the people of his bloodline in his homeland.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.
> 
> AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast. 
So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.


----------



## Shaarona

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast.
> So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.
Click to expand...


Sort of like they have invaded Lebanese airspace several time a week for years.


----------



## toastman

Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast.
> So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like they have invaded Lebanese airspace several time a week for years.
Click to expand...


Correct. Nasrallah constantly threatens Israel by saying that he has thousands of missiles pointed at Israel. So Israel makes sure they know where some of them are, in case Hezbollah starts another war


----------



## Shaarona

toastman said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast.
> So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like they have invaded Lebanese airspace several time a week for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Nasrallah constantly threatens Israel by saying that he has thousands of missiles pointed at Israel. So Israel makes sure they know where some of them are, in case Hezbollah starts another war
Click to expand...


Nasrallah is an idiot.. and should not be allowed to stop the peace process. Is he useful to you?

Note when Hamas and Hezbollah came into being ... and the efforts of Sabeel to prevent it.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit Zionazis post, Israel attacking schools can be blamed on noone but Israel.
> 
> AND AMNESTY addressed this in their report on Cast Lead, acts of Hamas do not justify Israel to attack civilians or civilian objects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not so. Amnesty found both sides guilty. Hamas animals were indeed found guilty of shooting rockets.  Not a word of truth comes out of this Islamist propagandist. 

And besides who gives a fuck what Amnesty "thinks".


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast.
> So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.
Click to expand...

They can even tell what Sherri had for breakfast. Iranian dog poop


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like they have invaded Lebanese airspace several time a week for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Nasrallah constantly threatens Israel by saying that he has thousands of missiles pointed at Israel. So Israel makes sure they know where some of them are, in case Hezbollah starts another war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nasrallah is an idiot.. and should not be allowed to stop the peace process. Is he useful to you?
> 
> Note when Hamas and Hezbollah came into being ... and the efforts of Sabeel to prevent it.
Click to expand...

Hezbollah has turned Lebanon into an Islamist cesspool, fighting for its life and identity. 

There used to be a time when Lebanon was Christian majority and considered a beautiful country. 

Then came the cancer of Islamism.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast.
> So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can even tell what Sherri had for breakfast. Iranian dog poop
Click to expand...


You misspelled Iranian sperm.

Just sayin' 




Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated over time and in different locations, with the IDF &#8220;air-bursting&#8221; the munition in populated areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather than as a weapon, the IDF&#8217;s repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes." ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...
> 
> So, there is some *doubt* in the minds of Human Rights Watch investigators, that the IDF even utilized WP munitions as a _weapon_, in some of these cases?
> 
> If there is uncertainty in their minds, about whether it was even utilized as a weapon, then there is certainly *no evidence* to substantiate your earlier claim that the Israeli Defense Force _deliberately targeted children_ utilizing white phosphorus munitions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck again, in a pile of your own horse manure...
> 
> For the thousandth time...
Click to expand...

Yes of course.  The Islamist monkey Sherri will keep throwing the same shit at the wall to see which one sticks.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Nazi supporter, Israel has surveillance drones over Gaza all the time. They can tell you exactly what a guy named Mohamed in Gaza ate for breakfast.
> So shut your Nazi mouth, because you have no idea what you're talking about, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> They can even tell what Sherri had for breakfast. Iranian dog poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled Iranian sperm.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.
Click to expand...

Sorry my bad. She washes down the poop with a nice hot cup of Iranian dog spermatozoa, and then saying Heil Hitler I mean Allah Akbar right after.


----------



## Kondor3

Ya know... if I was a Palestinian activist or sympathizer, I'd be writing to Sherriah, to say:

"_Jesus Christ, stay off our side, eh? You're hurting our cause far more than you're helping it._"

...but, given that most such folk are not the brightest crayons in the box, I can see why the madwomen continues to delude herself that she is their best friend and hope. She has not had the requisite feedback from her own side yet, by the saner and more realistic amongst them - assuming that such exist, in connection with those rabid, mad dogs whose own co-religionists fence-off and hold at arms'-length.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas uses schools and hospitals to shoot missiles from.  Which group of subhumans do this?  Only the Palestinian savages. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. Amnesty found both sides guilty. Hamas animals were indeed found guilty of shooting rockets.  Not a word of truth comes out of this Islamist propagandist.
> 
> And besides who gives a fuck what Amnesty "thinks".
Click to expand...


Amnesty found Noone but Israel responsible for the over 1400 Palestinians Israel killed in Gaza. 

Stop lying, Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed.

May God have mercy on your soul.




Kondor3 said:


> Ya know... if I was a Palestinian activist or sympathizer, I'd be writing to Sherriah, to say:
> 
> "_Jesus Christ, stay off our side, eh? You're hurting our cause far more than you're helping it._"
> 
> ...but, given that most such folk are not the brightest crayons in the box, I can see why the madwomen continues to delude herself that she is their best friend and hope. She has not had the requisite feedback from her own side yet, by the saner and more realistic amongst them - assuming that such exist, in connection with those rabid, mad dogs whose own co-religionists fence-off and hold at arms'-length.


----------



## Kondor3

Amnesty didn't look hard enough. Amnesty didn't look hard enough. Amnesty didn't get the full story from both sides. Amnesty went-in with a predetermined outcome in mind. Amnesty didn't look with impartial eyes. Amnesty didn't have the legal competency to adjudicate such matters in the first place. Only fools believe Amnesty is impartial in this matter.

Don't want your civilians hit?

Stop hiding behing the skirts of your women and children like the pussies you are, embedding war-assets amongst your civilian populations and structures.

Better yet... stop launching rockets and stop digging terrorist-transit tunnels into Israel.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Amnesty found both sides guilty. Hamas animals were indeed found guilty of shooting rockets. Not a word of truth comes out of this Islamist propagandist. And besides who gives a fuck what Amnesty "thinks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty found Noone but Israel responsible for the over 1400 Palestinians Israel killed in Gaza. Stop lying, Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed. May God have mercy on your soul._


----------



## toastman

Hamas and Palestinian Militants must have a very low I.Q 

They constantly launch mortars and missiles at Israel, one of the most militarized countries on earth. 

Stop firing at Israel = Israel won't fire back at you. Simple solution, right??


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know... if I was a Palestinian activist or sympathizer, I'd be writing to Sherriah, to say:
> 
> "_Jesus Christ, stay off our side, eh? You're hurting our cause far more than you're helping it._"
> 
> ...but, given that most such folk are not the brightest crayons in the box, I can see why the madwomen continues to delude herself that she is their best friend and hope. She has not had the requisite feedback from her own side yet, by the saner and more realistic amongst them - assuming that such exist, in connection with those rabid, mad dogs whose own co-religionists fence-off and hold at arms'-length.
Click to expand...


I challenge you to point out the part of his post that is hateful


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.

Hell looming ever nearer for you.

Are you eager for the flames?




Kondor3 said:


> Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed. May God have mercy on your soul._
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Hamas and Palestinian Militants must have a very low I.Q
> 
> They constantly launch mortars and missiles at Israel, one of the most militarized countries on earth.
> 
> Stop firing at Israel = Israel won't fire back at you. Simple solution, right??


Never mind having zero personal initiative and sitting in Arab refugee camp shitholes and refugee towns for 66 years, waiting on the Ummah.

A simple solution that is beyond those particular simpletons.

Like I said... not exactly the brightest crayons in the box.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed. May God have mercy on your soul._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Now do you wonder why we call you demented??


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed. May God have mercy on your soul._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh my God, is this mad woman still vomiting out her Satan bit?  I can just picture her posting like she usually does in the bewitching hours looking like one of the Witches of Endor.  Can you imagine how knocked out she must be after she finishes up with her nonsense and then gets up a few hours later to start in once again.  Kondor is right.  She has to  report to the nurse's station for her meds or else have her dosage upped.  This is no way to live when help is available in this modern world.  

Meanwhile, if there was even a place called Hell, which of course there isn't, Mrs. Sherri would eagerly get on the Express Elevator down with her shovel in hand to help the Devil put more coat into the furnace.


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now do you wonder why we call you demented??
Click to expand...


When people are as mentally ill as she is and, of course, unable to work, they usually get on Social Security Disability and can get medical help.  Why she doesn't avail herself of this so that she can live a normal life for a woman her age shows the readers that she doesn't realize how sick she actually is.  You can see people just like she is standing on some corner rambling on and on because they have stopped taking their meds and refuse to go back to the doctor.  It's really a shame to see someone go so far into the abyss when help is available.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Last I heard, militants from Gaza, believed Palestinian were the ones launching rockets.

I have heard of no rockets launched by refugees in Arab refugee camps in neighboring countries .

One can certainly question whether launching rockets is a wise choice, but certainly one can understand a people resisting a crippling Occupation and illegal siege with armed resistance. 

My recollection is America's own history shows violent resistance to tyranny such as that Palestinians are subjected to.

We call our resisters national heros .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I shall never understand the Zionist desire for the fires of hell.

Can you explain the attraction?

You could have Jesus but you choose hell instead,  I call you the one with the mental deficiency. 




Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you wonder why we call you demented??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people are as mentally ill as she is and, of course, unable to work, they usually get on Social Security Disability and can get medical help.  Why she doesn't avail herself of this so that she can live a normal life for a woman her age shows the readers that she doesn't realize how sick she actually is.  You can see people just like she is standing on some corner rambling on and on because they have stopped taking their meds and refuse to go back to the doctor.  It's really a shame to see someone go so far into the abyss when help is available.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Last I heard, militants from Gaza, believed Palestinian were the ones launching rockets.
> 
> I have heard of no rockets launched from refugees in Arab refugee camps .
> 
> One can certainly question whether launching rockets is a wise choice, but certainly one can understand a people resisting a crippling Occupation and illegal siege with armed resistance.
> 
> My recollection is America's own history shows violent resistance to tyranny such as that Palestinians are subjected to.
> 
> We call our resisters national heros .



Can anyone imagine what would happen if the Tibetans started to launch rockets at the Chinese or the Cypriots started to launch rockets at the Turks.   Maybe they teach down South a distored version of history and that Ethan Allen and the Green Mountain boys tried to kill British civilians /


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I shall never understand the Zionist desire for the fires of hell.
> 
> Can you explain the attraction?
> 
> You could have Jesus but you choose hell instead,  I call you the one with the mental deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you wonder why we call you demented??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are as mentally ill as she is and, of course, unable to work, they usually get on Social Security Disability and can get medical help.  Why she doesn't avail herself of this so that she can live a normal life for a woman her age shows the readers that she doesn't realize how sick she actually is.  You can see people just like she is standing on some corner rambling on and on because they have stopped taking their meds and refuse to go back to the doctor.  It's really a shame to see someone go so far into the abyss when help is available.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I cannot understand why mentally sick people seem to be obsessed with Hell and the Devil.  Perhaps they are actually hoping to go there and help this fictional Devil out with whatever he has in mind.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, are you denying that you or someone in your household is busy posting in the bewitching hours and then someone else gets on this forum a few hours later after getting a little shut-eye?  I think many readers have noticed this, and wonder why someone can't live a normal life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Denying Jesus and Satan will not save Zionists.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall never understand the Zionist desire for the fires of hell.
> 
> Can you explain the attraction?
> 
> You could have Jesus but you choose hell instead,  I call you the one with the mental deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people are as mentally ill as she is and, of course, unable to work, they usually get on Social Security Disability and can get medical help.  Why she doesn't avail herself of this so that she can live a normal life for a woman her age shows the readers that she doesn't realize how sick she actually is.  You can see people just like she is standing on some corner rambling on and on because they have stopped taking their meds and refuse to go back to the doctor.  It's really a shame to see someone go so far into the abyss when help is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why mentally sick people seem to be obsessed with Hell and the Devil.  Perhaps they are actually hoping to go there and help this fictional Devil out with whatever he has in mind.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, are you denying that you or someone in your household is busy posting in the bewitching hours and then someone else gets on this forum a few hours later after getting a little shut-eye?  I think many readers have noticed this, and wonder why someone can't live a normal life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

I doubt whether you will be 'saved' given the crap you post.  



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Denying Jesus and Satan will not save Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall never understand the Zionist desire for the fires of hell.
> 
> Can you explain the attraction?
> 
> You could have Jesus but you choose hell instead,  I call you the one with the mental deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why mentally sick people seem to be obsessed with Hell and the Devil.  Perhaps they are actually hoping to go there and help this fictional Devil out with whatever he has in mind.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, are you denying that you or someone in your household is busy posting in the bewitching hours and then someone else gets on this forum a few hours later after getting a little shut-eye?  I think many readers have noticed this, and wonder why someone can't live a normal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Denying Jesus and Satan will not save Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall never understand the Zionist desire for the fires of hell.
> 
> Can you explain the attraction?
> 
> You could have Jesus but you choose hell instead,  I call you the one with the mental deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why mentally sick people seem to be obsessed with Hell and the Devil.  Perhaps they are actually hoping to go there and help this fictional Devil out with whatever he has in mind.  So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, are you denying that you or someone in your household is busy posting in the bewitching hours and then someone else gets on this forum a few hours later after getting a little shut-eye?  I think many readers have noticed this, and wonder why someone can't live a normal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm...

Ya know, sometimes I think that Sherriah is a Mossad agent...

Planted online to make the Palestinians look 10 times worse than they are...

No sane Muslim / Palestinian sympathizer would manifest the way he/she/it does...

Then again, perhaps that's the operative word here... 'sane'.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I shall never understand the Zionist desire for the fires of hell.
> 
> Can you explain the attraction?
> 
> You could have Jesus but you choose hell instead,  I call you the one with the mental deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you wonder why we call you demented??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are as mentally ill as she is and, of course, unable to work, they usually get on Social Security Disability and can get medical help.  Why she doesn't avail herself of this so that she can live a normal life for a woman her age shows the readers that she doesn't realize how sick she actually is.  You can see people just like she is standing on some corner rambling on and on because they have stopped taking their meds and refuse to go back to the doctor.  It's really a shame to see someone go so far into the abyss when help is available.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Satanic Sherri finally spoke a word of truth when she said "I shall never understand." And she will never understand anything. Can you explain why you post 20 hours a day 7 days a week and think that's normal? How's the lawyering business?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty investigated this Zionist claim and found it to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Amnesty found both sides guilty. Hamas animals were indeed found guilty of shooting rockets.  Not a word of truth comes out of this Islamist propagandist.
> 
> And besides who gives a fuck what Amnesty "thinks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amnesty found Noone but Israel responsible for the over 1400 Palestinians Israel killed in Gaza.
> 
> Stop lying, Zionist.
Click to expand...

Amnesty also found Hamas responsible for shooting rockets at Israel, killing Israeli civilians, endangering their own people and prompting Israel to take action to stop the rockets.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed. May God have mercy on your soul._
Click to expand...

And no cheating acting like you've swallowed them.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Hamas and Palestinian Militants must have a very low I.Q
> 
> They constantly launch mortars and missiles at Israel, one of the most militarized countries on earth.
> 
> Stop firing at Israel = Israel won't fire back at you. Simple solution, right??


Next time the cowards will shoot from behind Sherri. And then the shit will splatter all over the place.


----------



## toastman

roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> hamas and palestinian militants must have a very low i.q
> 
> they constantly launch mortars and missiles at israel, one of the most militarized countries on earth.
> 
> Stop firing at israel = israel won't fire back at you. Simple solution, right??
> 
> 
> 
> next time the cowards will shoot from behind sherri. And then the shit will splatter all over the place.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please report to the nurse's station... your mid-day meds are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Spoken as only a Zionist can speak, with hate filled words with which Zionists are consumed. May God have mercy on your soul._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No but he'll settle for a blowjob, not from you though.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Cast Lead, Israel killed 1398 Palestinians (Btselem) , most were civilians Israel unlawfully targeted and killed. 

AND how many Israelis did Palestinians kill?






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Amnesty found both sides guilty. Hamas animals were indeed found guilty of shooting rockets.  Not a word of truth comes out of this Islamist propagandist.
> 
> And besides who gives a fuck what Amnesty "thinks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty found Noone but Israel responsible for the over 1400 Palestinians Israel killed in Gaza.
> 
> Stop lying, Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty also found Hamas responsible for shooting rockets at Israel, killing Israeli civilians, endangering their own people and prompting Israel to take action to stop the rockets.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Btselem fatality figures from Cast Lead

Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 1398

Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 3

Palestinians killed by Palestinians 18


Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?



We've been waiting for this meltdown for a while...









Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More evidence Jesus is not a Zionist.

Jesus does not kill like Zionists do.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Btselem fatality figures from Cast Lead
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 1398
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 3
> 
> Palestinians killed by Palestinians 18
> 
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## MJB12741

OMG!!!!  Isn't it just awful Sherri how everytime those Zionists retaliate to Palestinian attacks on Israeli's the Palestinians win big time only in the death count?  Do you think maybe now might be a good time for the Palestinians to end their rocket missile attacks on Israel?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Btselem fatality figures from Cast Lead
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 1398
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 3
> 
> Palestinians killed by Palestinians 18
> 
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Cast Lead, Israel killed 1398 Palestinians (Btselem) , most were civilians Israel unlawfully targeted and killed.
> 
> AND how many Israelis did Palestinians kill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty found Noone but Israel responsible for the over 1400 Palestinians Israel killed in Gaza.
> 
> Stop lying, Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty also found Hamas responsible for shooting rockets at Israel, killing Israeli civilians, endangering their own people and prompting Israel to take action to stop the rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats not what we were talking about, add Attention Deficit Disorder to all the mental illnesses you portray on this board.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More evidence Jesus is not a Zionist.
> 
> Jesus does not kill like Zionists do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btselem fatality figures from Cast Lead
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 1398
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 3
> 
> Palestinians killed by Palestinians 18
> 
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
Click to expand...

Yah, and as we know those poor Palestinian Muslims can't even hurt a fly.  Ha ha ha. 

Surely your Iranian Islamist handlers at the mosque can feed you better lines that these?


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Btselem fatality figures from Cast Lead
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 1398
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 3
> 
> Palestinians killed by Palestinians 18
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


Now *THAT's* what I call an excellent Kill Ratio ! 

Well done, IDF boys and girls... well done ! Very efficient !

Maybe the Palestinians should start looking at such statistics before they provoke Israeli counterstrikes again, eh?


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to go get new marching orders from your Master Satan.
> 
> Hell looming ever nearer for you.
> 
> Are you eager for the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been waiting for this meltdown for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Btselem fatality figures from Cast Lead
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 1398
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 3
> 
> Palestinians killed by Palestinians 18
> 
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem




Gee sherri  -----now you know how your lord and master  Adolf Abu 
Ali felt when the allies bombed Berlin and the Russians approached---
the tide has turned-----your kith and kin are no longer dancing 
on the dead bodies of   MILLIONS of us------your kith and kin have 
only your  own  upon whom to dance.    How are things going in  
ISA/alla land?  -----your guys soaking the soil of syria with the blood 
of babies in honor of your  'god'? -------and-   egypt, pakistan, yemen, 
-----sheeesh      its never enough for you blood thirsty slobs


----------



## Delta4Embassy

MJB12741 said:


> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist



And yet, only 2% of Israel's 7.5 million population are Christians.


----------



## Roudy

Delta4Embassy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why all true practising Christians are Zionists & friends & supporters of Israel.
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, only 2% of Israel's 7.5 million population are Christians.
Click to expand...

Meaning?


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was interested in issues of nationalism.


----------



## Roudy

The ratio isn't good enough.  For every Israeli killed there should be 100 dead Palestinians.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> The ratio isn't good enough.  For every Israeli killed there should be 100 dead Palestinians.



This is clearly official IDF policy.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratio isn't good enough.  For every Israeli killed there should be 100 dead Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is clearly official IDF policy.
Click to expand...

Should be.  They don't understand any other language.


----------



## irosie91

Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn  
More evidence Jesus is not a Zionist.

Jesus does not kill like Zionists do.


What a joke you are   sherri----
   OF COURSE  ---Jesus aka yehoshua ben 
yosef      did not kill-----he was a pharisee zionist 

It is YOUR  "god"     the dog   ISA/allaaa    who murders in 
the hundreds of millions -----  GLORIOUS AGE OF MECCAIST 
CONQUEST      STINKING FILTHY MUGHAL EMPIRE----
TENS OF MILLIONS OF IRANIANS     HUNDREDS OF 
MILLIONS  IN SOUTHEAST ASIA-----and AFRICA----
and     of course the FIRST, SECOND AND THIRD 
REICHS  ------hundreds of millions including genocides in 
the americas-----all in the name of YOUR 'god'-----and 
counting           what is the baby blood depth in syria today---
are your friends ULALATING and wiggling their asses in joy 
AGAIN?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists kill

Jesus Messiah does not kill


Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces  1398 

Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists kill
> 
> Jesus Messiah does not kill
> 
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces  1398
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem



Zionists protect their country, by any means. Arab Muslims kill


----------



## Roudy

Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages: 150,000.

Mohammad's followers clearly have no problem committing genocide on a large scale.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No matter how many times a lie is repeated, it remains a lie.

Your post is still a lie , just like it was the first time you posted this lie. 




Roudy said:


> Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages: 150,000.
> 
> Mohammad's followers clearly have no problem committing genocide on a large scale.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists kill
> 
> Jesus Messiah does not kill
> 
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces  1398
> 
> Fatalities during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem



I'm more worried about people being killed by Cast Iron.


> ST. LOUIS  A Chicago man is on trial this week for fatally beating a man with a* cast iron *skillet here in 2006.
> 
> Andre McAfee, 26, was linked to the crime last spring by DNA found on the handle of the skillet. He is being tried for first-degree murder and armed criminal action.



Man on trial for St. Louis frying pan killing : News

We need to boycott all companies that make skillets.



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## irosie91

to what  "LIE"  do you refer,   sherri?      that 150,000 figure is a bit 
low -----but only depending on the   WINDOW of time for the count.

roudy is referring to fairly recent years only-----not the entire history 
of   isa/allaaaah galvanized murder in Lebanon




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No matter how many times a lie is repeated, it remains a lie.
> 
> Your post is still a lie , just like it was the first time you posted this lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages: 150,000.
> 
> Mohammad's followers clearly have no problem committing genocide on a large scale.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No matter how many times a lie is repeated, it remains a lie.
> 
> Your post is still a lie , just like it was the first time you posted this lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages: 150,000.
> 
> Mohammad's followers clearly have no problem committing genocide on a large scale.
Click to expand...


Why do you defend the murder of Christians? I thought you were against that??

What kind of a Christian are you?


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_Jesus Messiah does not kill_..."


Correct. Jesus of Nazareth does not kill. His time as mortal flesh ended approximately 2000 years ago.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Jesus Messiah does not kill_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Jesus of Nazareth does not kill. His time as mortal flesh ended approximately 2000 years ago.
Click to expand...



It is amazing how LITTLE killing went on in Zionist  Judea by zionists
---during the time Romans occupied Judea.   Judea was in so much 
disorder during that time -----if zionists had wanted to kill 
Jesus as sherri claims-----there was actually nothing stopping them...

The romans actually did not interfere with   zionist on zionist crime---
the only crime that bothered the romans was crime  AGAINST romans 
and against rome.     I wonder why all those vicious pharisees DID 
NOT kill Jesus------the romans would not have cared.

anyone?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus lives, no matter how much you hate that.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Jesus Messiah does not kill_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Jesus of Nazareth does not kill. His time as mortal flesh ended approximately 2000 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jews killed Jesus, The Bible tells that story.

There were no Zionists then.




irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Jesus Messiah does not kill_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Jesus of Nazareth does not kill. His time as mortal flesh ended approximately 2000 years ago.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how LITTLE killing went on in Zionist  Judea by zionists
> ---during the time Romans occupied Judea.   Judea was in so much
> disorder during that time -----if zionists had wanted to kill
> Jesus as sherri claims-----there was actually nothing stopping them...
> 
> The romans actually did not interfere with   zionist on zionist crime---
> the only crime that bothered the romans was crime  AGAINST romans
> and against rome.     I wonder why all those vicious pharisees DID
> NOT kill Jesus------the romans would not have cared.
> 
> anyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Learn English, I said none of that.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times a lie is repeated, it remains a lie.
> 
> Your post is still a lie , just like it was the first time you posted this lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages: 150,000.
> 
> Mohammad's followers clearly have no problem committing genocide on a large scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you defend the murder of Christians? I thought you were against that??
> 
> What kind of a Christian are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jews killed Jesus, The Bible tells that story.
> 
> There were no Zionists then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Jesus of Nazareth does not kill. His time as mortal flesh ended approximately 2000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how LITTLE killing went on in Zionist  Judea by zionists
> ---during the time Romans occupied Judea.   Judea was in so much
> disorder during that time -----if zionists had wanted to kill
> Jesus as sherri claims-----there was actually nothing stopping them...
> 
> The romans actually did not interfere with   zionist on zionist crime---
> the only crime that bothered the romans was crime  AGAINST romans
> and against rome.     I wonder why all those vicious pharisees DID
> NOT kill Jesus------the romans would not have cared.
> 
> anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who told you that lie? The Bible says no such thing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We have no evidence any such killings took place.

Just Zionist lies is all we have.

Why does irosie love to lie so much?




irosie91 said:


> to what  "LIE"  do you refer,   sherri?      that 150,000 figure is a bit
> low -----but only depending on the   WINDOW of time for the count.
> 
> roudy is referring to fairly recent years only-----not the entire history
> of   isa/allaaaah galvanized murder in Lebanon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times a lie is repeated, it remains a lie.
> 
> Your post is still a lie , just like it was the first time you posted this lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages: 150,000.
> 
> Mohammad's followers clearly have no problem committing genocide on a large scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is written in The Bible, the Jews killed the Lord Jesus.

Why do you continue in your disbelief of The Bible?


1 Thessalonians 2

English Standard Version (ESV)

And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![


1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews killed Jesus, The Bible tells that story.
> 
> There were no Zionists then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how LITTLE killing went on in Zionist  Judea by zionists
> ---during the time Romans occupied Judea.   Judea was in so much
> disorder during that time -----if zionists had wanted to kill
> Jesus as sherri claims-----there was actually nothing stopping them...
> 
> The romans actually did not interfere with   zionist on zionist crime---
> the only crime that bothered the romans was crime  AGAINST romans
> and against rome.     I wonder why all those vicious pharisees DID
> NOT kill Jesus------the romans would not have cared.
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The Bible says no such thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is written in The Bible, the Jews killed the Lord Jesus.
> 
> Why do you continue in your disbelief of The Bible?
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews killed Jesus, The Bible tells that story.
> 
> There were no Zionists then.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that lie? The Bible says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whoever wrote that didn't have his facts straight. And he was speaking of collusion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is written in The Bible and in The New Testament.

Why do you reject The Bible?



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is written in The Bible, the Jews killed the Lord Jesus.
> 
> Why do you continue in your disbelief of The Bible?
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that lie? The Bible says no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever wrote that didn't have his facts straight. And he was speaking of collusion.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is really sad how people choose Zionism over Jesus.

Do they really think Salvation comes through Zionism?

Poor lost souls, so in need of a Savior , but they keep choosing disbelief in Jesus.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is written in The Bible and in The New Testament.
> 
> Why do you reject The Bible?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is written in The Bible, the Jews killed the Lord Jesus.
> 
> Why do you continue in your disbelief of The Bible?
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever wrote that didn't have his facts straight. And he was speaking of collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wasn't written in my bible.It wasn't written in the New Testament either.


----------



## MJB12741

HUH???  Are you still living on the funny farm?  How do you worship the Zionist Jew rabbi Jesus & yet hate his Zionist followers?  





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is really sad how people choose Zionism over Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The book of Thessalonians is in The Bible.

And it is written there that Jews killed Jesus.

Why do you keep rejecting The Bible?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is written Jews killed Jesus and the Prophets 

1 Thessalonians 2

English Standard Version (ESV)

Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians

For you yourselves know, brothers,[a]*that our*coming to you*was not in vain.*But though we had already suffered and been shamefully treated*at Philippi, as you know,*we had boldness in our God*to declare to you the gospel of God in the midst of much*conflict.*For*our appeal does not spring from*error or*impurity or*any attempt to deceive,*but just as we have been approved by God*to be entrusted with the gospel, so we speak, not*to please man, but to please Godwho tests our hearts.*For we never came with words of flattery,**as you know, nor with a pretext for greed&#8212;God is witness.*Nor did we seek glory from people, whether from you or from others,*though we could have made*demands as*apostles of Christ.*But we were*gentle[c]among you,*like a nursing mother taking care of her own children.*So, being affectionately desirous of you, we were ready to share with you not only the gospel of God*but also our own selves, because you had become very dear to us.

For you remember, brothers,*our labor and toil: we*worked night and day, that we might not be a burden to any of you, while we proclaimed to you the gospel of God.*You are witnesses, and*God also,*how holy and righteous and blameless was our conduct toward you believers.For you know how,*like a father with his children,*we exhorted each one of you and encouraged you and*charged*you to walk in a manner worthy of God,*who calls you into his own kingdom and glory.

And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved&#8212;so as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]


1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway*


----------



## Kondor3

So, have we figured out yet that Jesus was a Zionist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is written Jews also " drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]"








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is written Jews killed Jesus and the Prophets
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians
> 
> For you yourselves know, brothers,[a]*that our*coming to you*was not in vain.*But though we had already suffered and been shamefully treated*at Philippi, as you know,*we had boldness in our God*to declare to you the gospel of God in the midst of much*conflict.*For*our appeal does not spring from*error or*impurity or*any attempt to deceive,*but just as we have been approved by God*to be entrusted with the gospel, so we speak, not*to please man, but to please Godwho tests our hearts.*For we never came with words of flattery,**as you know, nor with a pretext for greedGod is witness.*Nor did we seek glory from people, whether from you or from others,*though we could have made*demands as*apostles of Christ.*But we were*gentle[c]among you,*like a nursing mother taking care of her own children.*So, being affectionately desirous of you, we were ready to share with you not only the gospel of God*but also our own selves, because you had become very dear to us.
> 
> For you remember, brothers,*our labor and toil: we*worked night and day, that we might not be a burden to any of you, while we proclaimed to you the gospel of God.*You are witnesses, and*God also,*how holy and righteous and blameless was our conduct toward you believers.For you know how,*like a father with his children,*we exhorted each one of you and encouraged you and*charged*you to walk in a manner worthy of God,*who calls you into his own kingdom and glory.
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, Jesus still is not a Zionist and never shall be a Zionist.

Jesus is who He says He is, in The Bible, today and yesterday and tomorrow.




Kondor3 said:


> So, have we figured out yet that Jesus was a Zionist?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is written Jews also " drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is written Jews killed Jesus and the Prophets
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Paul's Ministry to the Thessalonians
> 
> For you yourselves know, brothers,[a]*that our*coming to you*was not in vain.*But though we had already suffered and been shamefully treated*at Philippi, as you know,*we had boldness in our God*to declare to you the gospel of God in the midst of much*conflict.*For*our appeal does not spring from*error or*impurity or*any attempt to deceive,*but just as we have been approved by God*to be entrusted with the gospel, so we speak, not*to please man, but to please Godwho tests our hearts.*For we never came with words of flattery,**as you know, nor with a pretext for greedGod is witness.*Nor did we seek glory from people, whether from you or from others,*though we could have made*demands as*apostles of Christ.*But we were*gentle[c]among you,*like a nursing mother taking care of her own children.*So, being affectionately desirous of you, we were ready to share with you not only the gospel of God*but also our own selves, because you had become very dear to us.
> 
> For you remember, brothers,*our labor and toil: we*worked night and day, that we might not be a burden to any of you, while we proclaimed to you the gospel of God.*You are witnesses, and*God also,*how holy and righteous and blameless was our conduct toward you believers.For you know how,*like a father with his children,*we exhorted each one of you and encouraged you and*charged*you to walk in a manner worthy of God,*who calls you into his own kingdom and glory.
> 
> And*we also thank God constantly[d]*for this, that when you receivedthe word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it*not as the word of men[e]*but as what it really is, the word of God,*which is at work in you believers.*For you, brothers,*became imitators of*the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For*you suffered the same things from your own countrymen*as they did from the Jews,[f]*who killed both the Lord Jesus and*the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and*oppose all mankind*by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be savedso as always*to fill up the measure of their sins. But*wrath has come upon them at last![g]
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2 - Paul?s Ministry in Thessalonica - You - Bible Gateway*
Click to expand...

*
Seems as though Paul was a whiner.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Apostle Paul boldly spread the Gospel of Jesus Christ, subjecting himself to persecution and ultimately death.

No whining in him, none whatsoever.

And he tells us Jews killed Jesus and the Prophets in Thessalonians, a book in The Bible, in The New Testament.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I see the imp of Satan was up again all night spreading her Jew hate. So she thinks the Jews killed Jesus. Now we know the reason she hates Jews. And the Apostle Paul says all Israel will be saved. WILL be. That's in the future. And the deliverer will come out of Zion. Only Zionists come out of Zion you hound of Hell.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Shall the bloody rock be saving all these Jews who die continuing in their disbelief of Jesus?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Shall the bloody rock be saving all these Jews who die continuing in their disbelief of Jesus?



Back again?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?


The Muslims don't believe in Jesus - as a manifestation of God.

The Buddhists don't believe in Jesus - as a manifestation of God.

The Jews don't believe in Jesus - as a manifestation of God.

The Hindus don't believe in Jesus - as a manifestation of God.

The Sikhs don't believe in Jesus - as a manifestation of God.

The Shinto don't believe in Jesus - as a manifestation of God.

And on and on and on...

Of the world's 7 billion people, only 2 billion are even nominal Christians; believing (or descending from people who believed) that Jesus was a manifestation of God.

Does that mean that 2 billion are on the path to Salvation, and that 5 billion are doomed if they continue to follow the path they're on?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Shall the bloody rock be saving all these Jews who die continuing in their disbelief of Jesus?



He will, just as soon as he gets back on his feet.








Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?




simple         I do not know what rock would say----but any intelligent 
person would say------"who cares what delusion YOU "believe"  if you 
are a piece of baby murdering shit like your fellow meccaists---then 
you are shit"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?



He will say...

"Can you smell what the Rock is cooking"






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr8glaM4ruM]The Rock - If you smell what The Rock is cooking - YouTube[/ame]



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?



Why do you continue to lie so, you imp of Satan? Bring up one post where I said Jews do not have to believe in Jesus. Unlike you, you hound of Hell, I believe EVERY word in the Bible including where Jesus says "I am the Way, the Truth and the Life. NO MAN comes to the Father, but by me." Now quit your fucking lying and go see your shrink.


----------



## MJB12741

Lets give Sherri credit where credit is do.  At least she does worship the Zionist Jew rabbi Jesus.  





MJB12741 said:


> HUH???  Are you still living on the funny farm?  How do you worship the Zionist Jew rabbi Jesus & yet hate his Zionist followers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is really sad how people choose Zionism over Jesus.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You say all Israel shall be saved in the future. 

Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him and the only way to the Father is through the Son. 

Which is it?

The bloody rock speaks inconsistencies.  





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to lie so, you imp of Satan? Bring up one post where I said Jews do not have to believe in Jesus. Unlike you, you hound of Hell, I believe EVERY word in the Bible including where Jesus says "I am the Way, the Truth and the Life. NO MAN comes to the Father, but by me." Now quit your fucking lying and go see your shrink.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You say all Israel shall be saved in the future.
> 
> Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him and the only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> The bloody rock speaks inconsistencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When God asks bloody rock to explain why he told Jews they did not have to believe in Jesus, what shall he say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to lie so, you imp of Satan? Bring up one post where I said Jews do not have to believe in Jesus. Unlike you, you hound of Hell, I believe EVERY word in the Bible including where Jesus says "I am the Way, the Truth and the Life. NO MAN comes to the Father, but by me." Now quit your fucking lying and go see your shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Learn English you imp of Satan. Bloody Rock doesn't say it. The Apostle Paul says ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED. What don't you understand about WILL BE?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I think Jesus saves individuals who believe in Him, which is what Jesus Himself  says He does in John 3.

I do not think there is a wholesale Salvation for modern day nations, not for any of them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It has been close to 2000 years since Jesus died and arose from death 3 days later.

Millions of Jews have died never believing in Jesus.

They died without Salvation.

ACCORDING to Jesus words in John 3, their continuing disbelief throughout their lives condemns them. 

Yet, the bloody rock proclaims they shall be saved.

How does that work?

I submit that the words of Paul in Romans 11 about "Israel" say nothing about present day Jews (except to the extent it possibly could perhaps in part refer to present day Jews who believe  in Jesus, one way to interpret the words being it is referring to all Jews throughout time who accept Jesus as Messiah)and that the only Salvation in The New Testament is through belief in Jesus, for Jew and Gentile. 







Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say all Israel shall be saved in the future.
> 
> Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him and the only way to the Father is through the Son.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> The bloody rock speaks inconsistencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to lie so, you imp of Satan? Bring up one post where I said Jews do not have to believe in Jesus. Unlike you, you hound of Hell, I believe EVERY word in the Bible including where Jesus says "I am the Way, the Truth and the Life. NO MAN comes to the Father, but by me." Now quit your fucking lying and go see your shrink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English you imp of Satan. Bloody Rock doesn't say it. The Apostle Paul says ALL ISRAEL WILL BE SAVED. What don't you understand about WILL BE?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

You don't half talk a load of shit Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The bloody rock is forming a new religion, he saves lost Jews.

He says, die in disbelief of Jesus, and I shall save all Israel.

Or is he maintaining Paul shall save all Israel?

lol

I advise all to not rely on the bloody rock for Salvation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The Sherri Corporation is babbling now, they make incomprehensible posts.



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

She is talking about bloody rocks now.  Damn, she needs to get some psychiatric help, and fast.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The bloody rock is forming a new religion, he saves lost Jews.
> 
> He says, die in disbelief of Jesus, and I shall save all Israel.
> 
> lol
> 
> I advise all to not rely on the bloody rock for Salvation.



I see the ignorant Iranian is posting this morning. The readers can see you are deflecting and lying as usual. Once again you demon possessed imp of Satan. Post where I've said these things. You lying bitch. And stop calling the Apostle Paul a liar when he says all Israel WILL be saved you hound of Hell.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.

The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.

And Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.

I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You need Jesus, worry about yourself. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> She is talking about bloody rocks now.  Damn, she needs to get some psychiatric help, and fast.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.



Doesn't it bother you that none of your "Palestinian" Muzzie friends will ever get Salvation???



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.



It's apparent this Iranian does not comprehend plain English. What do you not understand about all Israel will be saved? Meaning they will believe in Jesus, you demon possessed imp of Satan. Of course, since you are an Iranian and hate Jews, the last thing you want is for them to be saved. So tell us, at what age you began your hatred of Jews?


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it bother you that none of your "Palestinian" Muzzie friends will ever get Salvation???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.
Click to expand...

And here's the kicker, not only does Sherri Inc. think "salvation through belief" doesn't apply to Palestinian Muslims, they think the genocidal Hamas murderers behave like Jesus!  

Talk about fucked up and beyond help.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You need Jesus, worry about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is talking about bloody rocks now.  Damn, she needs to get some psychiatric help, and fast.
Click to expand...


I will ask my Rabbi if I need Jesus shall I.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

No really, right now I am 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/world/middleeast/suicide-bomb-instructor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html

Sherri Incorporated's friends are funny.


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> No really, right now I am
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/world/middleeast/suicide-bomb-instructor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html
> 
> Sherri Incorporated's friends are funny.


They need more training!


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> No really, right now I am
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/world/middleeast/suicide-bomb-instructor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html
> 
> Sherri Incorporated's friends are funny.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You need Jesus, worry about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is talking about bloody rocks now.  Damn, she needs to get some psychiatric help, and fast.
Click to expand...


And you need severe electroshock therapy. And possibly a lobotomy


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> And Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.





Neither Paul nor the persons called  "john" ---ever spoke to Jesus.
The writings of both describe a developing creed----they are not 
---in any way,,,   a history of the life of Jesus.     If you  """believe"""
that they are an absolute truth-----why not express youself in a manner 
that decent people express themselves when describing their 
reliigion   -----eg    "I believe......"     Stating your personal beliefs 
as if they are absolute fact is rude and vulgar and reveals you for the 
disgusting slob that you are--------save your vulgar ASSERTIONS 
for the shit hole in which you meet like minded morons


----------



## Kondor3

Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need Jesus, worry about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is talking about bloody rocks now. Damn, she needs to get some psychiatric help, and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you need severe electroshock therapy. And possibly a lobotomy
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

ECT dulls the intensity of clinical  "depression"-----ie the feeling 
of extreme sadness, despair and indolence. -----it does nothing 
for intellect and virtually nothing for psychosis   (maybe a little--
I am not sure)


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need Jesus, worry about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you need severe electroshock therapy. And possibly a lobotomy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Note to physician performing the procedure:  in the case of Sherri, attach the probes to her butt cheeks, 'cause her brain is located in her ass.


----------



## MJB12741

Is there ANY CHRISTIAN here who agrees with Sherri that Jesus is not a Zionist.  Any at all?  Christians only reply please.  Thank you.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> And Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> And Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.




Paul wrote in greek      Do you understand his words,   Sherri?    Which words 
in the translations available to you do you believe   are not  "understood"   by 
the   "bloody rock"  of your sick imagination?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What is the Jesus rejecter babbling about?

THIS is an English speaking discussion board. 

And it is Jesus who says Salvation comes through belief in Him. 




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call the Apostle Paul a liar.
> 
> The bloody rock simply does not understand his words.
> 
> And Jesus says Salvation comes through belief in Him.
> 
> I trust and believe in Jesus, not Israel, there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul wrote in greek      Do you understand his words,   Sherri?    Which words
> in the translations available to you do you believe   are not  "understood"   by
> the   "bloody rock"  of your sick imagination?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is. 

May God have mercy on your soul.




Kondor3 said:


> Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need Jesus, worry about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you need severe electroshock therapy. And possibly a lobotomy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you need severe electroshock therapy. And possibly a lobotomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So "Sherri" what time is it in Iran now!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUmINGae44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So "Sherri" what time is it in Iran now!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _You should worry about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is. May God have mercy on your soul...._


The God of My Understanding - and His Son JC - already have my back, thank you.

What does this have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus is not a Zionist and calling Him this is denying who He is.

May God have mercy on your soul for your slander against Jesus.  




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You should worry about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is. May God have mercy on your soul...._
> 
> 
> 
> The God of My Understanding - and His Son JC - already have my back, thank you.
> 
> What does this have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Your personal opinion has been noted already.

No need to repeat it ad nauseum ad infinitum.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is not a Zionist and calling Him this is denying who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul for your slander against Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You should worry about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is. May God have mercy on your soul...._
> 
> 
> 
> The God of My Understanding - and His Son JC - already have my back, thank you.
> 
> What does this have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.



Why do you worry about others being saved? You're the one going straight to hell, devil worshiper !


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.




sherri----you are really doing a rotten job pretending to be a  
"Baptist"      It is clear that you never read the bible----either that part 
called  "old testament"  or that part called  "new testament"     My impression 
 (which---of course could be wrong)   is that you are an ordinary  
 southern nazi type----You recap   nazi propaganda that I read as a child---
circa 1960      ---the stuff written in syria and egypt by nazi war criminals 
who escaped the nuremburg trials.     Alternatively you are simply 
getting your stuff from your muslim handlers who still use that stuff 
in muslim grammar schools

I have known LOTS of baptists -----none would spit on the  "old" testament ...
in fact they have a high regard for it.    I have known lots of muslims---
all spit on both the old and the new testament-----execpt when it suits their 
jew hatred agenda.      I am lucky----I got to know because muslims I met 
as a young woman----ASSUMED me to be christian.    Thus I got their 
view on jews and the 'old'  testament.      I was a candid young thing 
and always corrected them ----then I got their viewpoint on christianity and 
the new testament and   that which they thought of  "jesus"     Even luckier--
I got invited to a mosque and learned that the "new testament"   is a pile of 
crap lies written by depraved  "ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM"   (I was young 
and sensitive and almost vomited on the carpet)

you are MOST consistent with being a muslim----not at all consistent with being 
a Baptiist with a reasonable education.     As much as a few  southern baptists 
hate jews------they generally have a high regard for the bible


----------



## MJB12741

Yes, her opinion has most certainly been noted.  And we all noticed not a single Christian agrees with her.  Gosh I wonder why?  Heh Heh.





Kondor3 said:


> Your personal opinion has been noted already.
> 
> No need to repeat it ad nauseum ad infinitum.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is not a Zionist and calling Him this is denying who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul for your slander against Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God of My Understanding - and His Son JC - already have my back, thank you.
> 
> What does this have to do with whether or not Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you worry about others being saved? You're the one going straight to hell, devil worshiper !
Click to expand...


She won't go straight to Hell. That's too merciful.

God has a special plan for her. He's going to route her to Hell via Detroit. 



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you worry about others being saved? You're the one going straight to hell, devil worshiper !
Click to expand...


I heard that there were 850,000 Hindus in India, and we know the Chinese even number more.  Mrs. Sherri really should get her show on the road and start trying to convert  the masses who don't believe as she does.  Look how brave those Christian Iranians are when they try to get the word out in that country even though they know they might lose their lives or spend years and years in prison.


----------



## irosie91

I was intrigued with the word   "SAVED"    as a child-----as in "saved"  from 
what?      I did manage to figure out----as an adult that christians use it ---to 
mean-----I think-----saved from not being chriistian.      To me the usage is so 
ANACHRONISTIC-----that it no longer makes sense to use it regularly----
especially in conversation with  THE WORLD   

                    god save the queen    (I still feel like giggling when I hear 
                                that song-----I imagine Elizabeth about to drown 
                                and in need of the COSMIC LIFEGUARD)


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> I was intrigued with the word   "SAVED" as a child-----as in "saved"  from what? I did manage to figure out----as an adult that christians use it ---to  mean-----I think-----saved from not being chriistian. To me the usage is so ANACHRONISTIC-----that it no longer makes sense to use it regularly---- especially in conversation with THE WORLD  god save the queen (I still feel like giggling when I hear  that song-----I imagine Elizabeth about to drown  and in need of the COSMIC LIFEGUARD)


The Brits had a lot of gall, stealing our '_My Country Tis of Thee'_ !!!









Personally, I've always been partial to the _British Grenadiers_ marching tune...


=============================================

But, Zionism or no, to be 'saved' in the Christian sense can have a couple of different meanings, I think, but the most common generic reference would be...

To be saved from everlasting hellfire or damnation or hell - or to be saved from everlasting separation from God - in the afterlife.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was intrigued with the word   "SAVED" as a child-----as in "saved"  from what? I did manage to figure out----as an adult that christians use it ---to  mean-----I think-----saved from not being chriistian. To me the usage is so ANACHRONISTIC-----that it no longer makes sense to use it regularly---- especially in conversation with THE WORLD  god save the queen (I still feel like giggling when I hear  that song-----I imagine Elizabeth about to drown  and in need of the COSMIC LIFEGUARD)
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had a lot of gall, stealing our '_My Country Tis of Thee'_ !!!
Click to expand...



yes----they did.        along with  "god save the queen"     I could never understand what 
    "my country tis of thee"   meant         what is a  "TIS"      Interestingly I had an 
     old uncle-----who I think must have been born in Russia----he was uncle by marriage---
     and I saw him only a few times--------but he said   "TIS"   a lot-----in speaking 
     english         Parts of that branch of the family did spend time in England---
     maybe it's  (tis)   a british word.


----------



## Kondor3

"Tis" = "it is" in Old English --- "_My Country It Is of Thee... I Sing_" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still vaguely operative and in use (_at least in the theatre and music, etc_.) when the lyrics for 'My Country' were written in the early 1800s...


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> "Tis" = "it is" in Old English --- "_My Country It Is of Thee... I Sing_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still vaguely operative and in use (_at least in the theatre and music, etc_.) when the lyrics for 'My Country' were written in the early 1800s...




ok    time to drop it------along with          "have you been saved'???     I IS SAVED!!!!!  

  saved and tis----------tis time to go         they both tis words-------THE 'old' testament---
on the other hand------is an ancient scriptural writing          as ETERNAL  as ----
                 the ODYSSEY    and  the   GITA       and the   RAMAYANA -----and 
                 the  KAMA SUDTRA        and  more interesting than the  "new testament" 
                 and INFINITELY more interesting than tis the  "koran"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Tis the season to be save-ed

Fa, la, la, la, la... la, la, la, la.


----------



## irosie91

Rat in the Hat said:


> Tis the season to be save-ed
> 
> Fa, la, la, la, la... la, la, la, la.





is that from the famous song  

 DECK THE HALLS WITH MATZOH BALLS?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

irosie91 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis the season to be save-ed
> 
> Fa, la, la, la, la... la, la, la, la.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that from the famous song
> 
> DECK THE HALLS WITH MATZOH BALLS?
Click to expand...


Actually, it's...

Deck the halls with sperm from Jody


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.


Why are you writing about Jesus all the way from Iran?  Perhaps you should go and try to save that poor priest who's in prison just for being a Christian. 

What a charlatan you are.


----------



## MJB12741

No way is Sherri about to help save any Christian.  I have never known anyone who so hates the followers of Jesus as she has continuously displayed here on this board.  why is that?  Is it because Jesus & his followers are Zionists?




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you writing about Jesus all the way from Iran?  Perhaps you should go and try to save that poor priest who's in prison just for being a Christian.
> 
> What a charlatan you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> No way is Sherri about to help save any Christian.  I have never known anyone who so hates the followers of Jesus as she has continuously displayed here on this board.  why is that?  Is it because Jesus & his followers are Zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> God is mighty to save, there is still time to turn to Jesus and repent from sin and believe in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you writing about Jesus all the way from Iran?  Perhaps you should go and try to save that poor priest who's in prison just for being a Christian.
> 
> What a charlatan you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Tis because in Sherriah's mind, she's the only Christian in the world worth a hoot. Let the rest fend for themselves.


----------



## Roudy

Tuesday, February 11, 2014 at 631 AM IRST

Iran is about 8 hours 3 minutes ahead of us (east coast time)

Sherri Mahmoud number 3 will be waking up soon for his internet Jihad!

Current conditions in
Tehran-Mehrabad	Clear. Chilly. 34 °F

Temperature:	34 °F 	Comfort Level:	30 °F
Wind:	5 mph from 310° Northwest Direction Southeast
Last update:	Tue 5:30 AM IRST

Geez, Mahmoud, that's cold!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Tuesday, February 11, 2014 at 631 AM IRST
> 
> Iran is about 8 hours 3 minutes ahead of us (east coast time)
> 
> Sherri number 3 will be waking up soon!  Internet Jihad!



They couldn't be satisfied with being 8 hours ahead. On no, they had to add *3 extra minutes* to it, just to be better.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, February 11, 2014 at 631 AM IRST
> 
> Iran is about 8 hours 3 minutes ahead of us (east coast time)
> 
> Sherri number 3 will be waking up soon!  Internet Jihad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't be satisfied with being 8 hours ahead. On no, they had to add *3 extra minutes* to it, just to be better.
Click to expand...

I think Sherri Mahmoud writes to us from here:

Tehran Psychiatric Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tehran Psychiatric Institute, Behavioral Sciences and Mental Health Facaulty (TPI) (Persian: &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1662;&#1586;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1705;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;*) is a professional center of education, research and practice of psychiatry and clinical psychology, founded in 1977 in Tehran. TPI, as a division of Iran University of Medical Sciences, is active in the fields of professional psychiatric training, education of clinical psychology at the levels of MA and PhD, as well as research in related topics and treatment of patients with mental illness. TPI is now the largest and best known educational center in the field of psychiatry and clinical psychology in Iran. The director of the TPI is Dr Jafar Bolhari, a professor of psychiatry who is also the director of Iranian Mental Health Research Network. TPI is also known as the Center of Excellence in psychiatry in Iran since 2001. The research activities in TPI has been mainly focused on the issue of mental health promotion. In 2002 the research division of the TPI developed into a research center named Mental Health Research Center.


----------



## MJB12741

You mean she is no longer just living on the funny farm?




Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, February 11, 2014 at 631 AM IRST
> 
> Iran is about 8 hours 3 minutes ahead of us (east coast time)
> 
> Sherri number 3 will be waking up soon!  Internet Jihad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't be satisfied with being 8 hours ahead. On no, they had to add *3 extra minutes* to it, just to be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sherri Mahmoud writes to us from here:
> 
> Tehran Psychiatric Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tehran Psychiatric Institute, Behavioral Sciences and Mental Health Facaulty (TPI) (Persian: &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1662;&#1586;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1705;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;*) is a professional center of education, research and practice of psychiatry and clinical psychology, founded in 1977 in Tehran. TPI, as a division of Iran University of Medical Sciences, is active in the fields of professional psychiatric training, education of clinical psychology at the levels of MA and PhD, as well as research in related topics and treatment of patients with mental illness. TPI is now the largest and best known educational center in the field of psychiatry and clinical psychology in Iran. The director of the TPI is Dr Jafar Bolhari, a professor of psychiatry who is also the director of Iranian Mental Health Research Network. TPI is also known as the Center of Excellence in psychiatry in Iran since 2001. The research activities in TPI has been mainly focused on the issue of mental health promotion. In 2002 the research division of the TPI developed into a research center named Mental Health Research Center.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Uh oh!  Don't tell this to Sherri.  We need to keep her here.


Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Uh oh!  Don't tell this to Sherri.  We need to keep her here.
> 
> 
> Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist




do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious 
truths-----the kind that make her melt


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Don't tell this to Sherri.  We need to keep her here.
> 
> 
> Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
Click to expand...

There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Don't tell this to Sherri.  We need to keep her here.
> 
> 
> Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
Click to expand...



You missed sherri's logic,,    roudy-----NOWHERE does Jesus announce  
               I AM A ZIONIST

so ----obviously he is ANTI ZIONISM           in fact no where does he 
announce        I BREATHE AIR-------so obvioiusly he did not breathe. 

According to sherri----he does announce     "IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE 
THAT I AM G-D INCARNATE_-----THEN I WILL SEND YOU TO HELL FOR 
ALL ETERNITY WHERE A PERSON WITH A RED PITCHFORK WILL POKE 
YOU FOREVER"          I do not remember that announcement ----but 
sherri sees it somewhere.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You missed sherri's logic,,    roudy-----NOWHERE does Jesus announce
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> so ----obviously he is ANTI ZIONISM           in fact no where does he
> announce        I BREATHE AIR-------so obvioiusly he did not breathe.
> 
> According to sherri----he does announce     "IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE
> THAT I AM G-D INCARNATE_-----THEN I WILL SEND YOU TO HELL FOR
> ALL ETERNITY WHERE A PERSON WITH A RED PITCHFORK WILL POKE
> YOU FOREVER"          I do not remember that announcement ----but
> sherri sees it somewhere.
Click to expand...


Jesus also never announced "I USE THE BATHROOM", so he must have been really full of shit when he died.

According to Sherri Inc.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed sherri's logic,,    roudy-----NOWHERE does Jesus announce
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> so ----obviously he is ANTI ZIONISM           in fact no where does he
> announce        I BREATHE AIR-------so obvioiusly he did not breathe.
> 
> According to sherri----he does announce     "IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE
> THAT I AM G-D INCARNATE_-----THEN I WILL SEND YOU TO HELL FOR
> ALL ETERNITY WHERE A PERSON WITH A RED PITCHFORK WILL POKE
> YOU FOREVER"          I do not remember that announcement ----but
> sherri sees it somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus also never announced "I USE THE BATHROOM", so he must have been really full of shit when he died.
> 
> According to Sherri Inc.
Click to expand...

*Holy Shit!*


----------



## MJB12741

Yes.  So many times there is mention of a return to Zion in both OT & NT scriptures.  Sherri just doesn't have the mental faculties to understand that Zionism began with the Hebrew exodus from Egypt as verified in scriptures.





Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Don't tell this to Sherri.  We need to keep her here.
> 
> 
> Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Not only was Jesus a Zionist but I even heard he was a member of the Tea Party.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists and Zionism did not exist.



irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You missed sherri's logic,,    roudy-----NOWHERE does Jesus announce
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> so ----obviously he is ANTI ZIONISM           in fact no where does he
> announce        I BREATHE AIR-------so obvioiusly he did not breathe.
> 
> According to sherri----he does announce     "IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE
> THAT I AM G-D INCARNATE_-----THEN I WILL SEND YOU TO HELL FOR
> ALL ETERNITY WHERE A PERSON WITH A RED PITCHFORK WILL POKE
> YOU FOREVER"          I do not remember that announcement ----but
> sherri sees it somewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists did not exist, moron.

lol




Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Don't tell this to Sherri.  We need to keep her here.
> 
> 
> Articles: Why Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was a Zionist.  He was also a major contributor to AIPAC and the New Israel Fund.  I heard he even planted a few trees in Haifa with some kids from Birthright Israel.


----------



## aris2chat

>>For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. John 3:16<<

He gave his son, in your theory, to Israel, to lead the jews against Roman occupation, and heresy in the temple by roman appointees. 

Born a jew, could read and debate the torah, observed the jewish holydays, taught to the jews, healed the jews, and died as a jew for political insurrection against rome, and was buried as a jew.

If not upholding the jewish temple and the faith of abraham, issac, joseph and moses, why was he not born in some other place?????

I can't believe sherri is still cranking out posts on this thread.  It deserves it's own board by now, or transferred to religion.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus of course was a Zionist.  He was a Zionist, a poet, a painter, and Vice President of Halliburton.  

He ran for Senate in 1995 and adopted a section of I-95 in Northern Virginia.


----------



## MJB12741

AW, poor Sherri.  Don't let those Zionists get you down.  How ungrateful they are to you.  They should love you & thank you for worshiping the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.


QUOTE=SherriMunnerlyn;8607992]Zionists did not exist, moron.

lol




Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry       Sherri will not be impressed with that article ------it merely reviews obvious
> truths-----the kind that make her melt
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way a Jew living during Jesus' time, especially considering the conditions, could have been anything but a Zionist.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> >>For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. John 3:16<<
> 
> He gave his son, in your theory, to Israel, to lead the jews against Roman occupation, and heresy in the temple by roman appointees.
> 
> Born a jew, could read and debate the torah, observed the jewish holydays, taught to the jews, healed the jews, and died as a jew for political insurrection against rome, and was buried as a jew.
> 
> If not upholding the jewish temple and the faith of abraham, issac, joseph and moses, why was he not born in some other place?????
> 
> I can't believe sherri is still cranking out posts on this thread.  It deserves it's own board by now, or transferred to religion.


It's really very simple. Jesus *never said* he was a Zionist.


----------



## MJB12741

So lets see, what do we have here?  Severeal links were already posted on this thread by notable Christian clergy leaders, historians & Bible scholars testifying that JESUS IS A ZIONIST!

And then we have Sherri, who not a single Christian here agrees with who says Jesus is not a Zionist.  So golly gee, who are we to believe?  Boy, thats a tough one, huh?


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was clearly a Zionist.

He was also a founding member of KISS and a longtime supporter of the Republican National Commitee.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Jesus was clearly a Zionist.
> 
> He was also a founding member of KISS and a longtime supporter of the Republican National Commitee.



You are clearly an idiot.

Why don't you go play "Duck The Truck" on the highway.



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Victory67

I have no doubt in my mind that Jesus was a Zionist.

He was also a mailman, a toaster oven, and an Eagle Scout.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was also a mailman, a toaster oven, and an Eagle Scout.



I have no doubt that you are devolving from an idiot to an imbecile.



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was a Zionist.

Jesus was also a teacher, a lawyer, an accountant, a chocolate milkshake, and an umbrella.


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Jesus was also a teacher, a lawyer, an accountant, a chocolate milkshake, and an umbrella.



N o offence, but you need to get a life. Go to your profile. IT says you average 82 posts per day ! That's an astonishing number.

You just joined and you have over 300 posts. Are you Sherri's brother ?


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was indeed a Zionist.

He was also my brother, my friend, my lover, my chess partner, and my cellular device.


----------



## MJB12741

Looks like Sherri met her match with you.  Were you also dropped off here by that guy in a white uniform with a big net?





Victory67 said:


> Jesus was indeed a Zionist.
> 
> He was also my brother, my friend, my lover, my chess partner, and my cellular device.


----------



## Victory67

I'm baffled as to how Jesus could have been a Zionist when Zionism was invented in the late 1800s.

Unless Jesus was some sort of time traveler its not possible that he read Herzl's "Der Judenstaat" and became a supporter of Zionism.


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Looks like Sherri met her match with you.  Were you also dropped off here by that guy in a white uniform with a big net?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was indeed a Zionist.
> 
> He was also my brother, my friend, my lover, my chess partner, and my cellular device.
Click to expand...

Sherriah, Inc. is having a shift change and she'll fill you in later.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> I'm baffled as to how Jesus could have been a Zionist when Zionism was invented in the late 1800s.
> 
> Unless Jesus was some sort of time traveler its not possible that he read Herzl's "Der Judenstaat" and became a supporter of Zionism.


Time warp. Ask Mr Spock.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Time warp. Ask Mr Spock.



So you're saying Jesus hijacked the Starship Enterprise, flew it around the Sun at Warp 10, and traveled back in time to Earth to bring Zionism to ancient Judea?

That's the only way Jesus could have embraced Zionism as Zionism is a modern political philosophy.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Jesus was clearly a Zionist.
> 
> He was also a founding member of KISS and a longtime supporter of the Republican National Commitee.


Didn't you know? Jesus was a Muslim with commie tendencies who's middle name was Hussien, who he went to reverend Wright's Church for 20 years.  

 At some point in his adult college years he decided to change his name from "Barry Soltero" to back to the Muslim Barak Hussien Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Sherri met her match with you.  Were you also dropped off here by that guy in a white uniform with a big net?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was indeed a Zionist.
> 
> He was also my brother, my friend, my lover, my chess partner, and my cellular device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherriah, Inc. is having a shift change and she'll fill you in later.
Click to expand...

The Psych ward Sherri is staying in made the news:

*Fragile Minds: Inside an Iranian Mental Hospital*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baffled as to how Jesus could have been a Zionist when Zionism was invented in the late 1800s.
> 
> Unless Jesus was some sort of time traveler its not possible that he read Herzl's "Der Judenstaat" and became a supporter of Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> Time warp. Ask Mr Spock.
Click to expand...


All Jesus would have to do is steal a Klingon Bird of Prey and accelerate to Warp 10.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDMAEzzFy9A]Kirk & Crew Timewarp back to 1986 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time warp. Ask Mr Spock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Jesus hijacked the Starship Enterprise, flew it around the Sun at Warp 10, and traveled back in time to Earth to bring Zionism to ancient Judea?
> 
> That's the only way Jesus could have embraced Zionism as Zionism is a modern political philosophy.
Click to expand...


Not the Enterprise, Corky.

You need a Bird of Prey.


----------



## GISMYS

First find out what "zionist" is. How do you expect to debate what you know nothing about???


----------



## Victory67

GISMYS said:


> First find out what "zionist" is. How do you expect to debate what you know nothing about???



You're right, Jesus was a Zionist.

He was a Zionist, a welder, a librarian, and a telescope.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> First find out what "zionist" is. How do you expect to debate what you know nothing about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a Zionist, a welder, a librarian, and a telescope.
Click to expand...


And you are a moron, an imbecile, a fool, and a village idiot.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> And you are a moron, an imbecile, a fool, and a village idiot.



Would you prefer I believe Jesus was a reader of "Der Judenstaat" and a Zionist?


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> First find out what "zionist" is. How do you expect to debate what you know nothing about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a Zionist, a welder, a librarian, and a telescope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a moron, an imbecile, a fool, and a village idiot.
Click to expand...

In that exact order.


----------



## irosie91

Jesus was a short-order cook--         specialty----TACOS


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baffled as to how Jesus could have been a Zionist when Zionism was invented in the late 1800s.
> 
> Unless Jesus was some sort of time traveler its not possible that he read Herzl's "Der Judenstaat" and became a supporter of Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> Time warp. Ask Mr Spock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Jesus would have to do is steal a Klingon Bird of Prey and accelerate to Warp 10.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDMAEzzFy9A]Kirk & Crew Timewarp back to 1986 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy




----------



## MJB12741

Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.


That's the part that drives them crazy.  They hate Jews like rabid dogs, yet at the same time they worship a person who was born and raised as a Jew and who preached Judaism.  If I was like that I'd go insane as well.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the part that drives them crazy.  They hate Jews like rabid dogs, yet at the same time they worship a person who was born and raised as a Jew and who preached Judaism.  If I was like that I'd go insane as well.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...



sherri is no mystery to me because I grew up in a  semi rural suburban town----mostly 
christian-----of the kinda  ---not too smart variety.      These people were not at all 
sophisticated about anything and knew nothing about Judaism but they "knew"  all 
about  JOOOOOOS.     I even attended sunday school several times. -----  People like 
sherri do grow up with a version of Jesus which is not jewish at all-----and like sherri 
most never read the bible   ----BUT THEY DO "KNOW"  that jesus rejected Judaism and 
ate bacon and eggs for breakfast just as they did       I did read the new testament at a 
very young age-------old ladies passed them out every christmas----books were not 
all that available but there were copies of the new testament ALL OVER THE PLACE 
Even if they did read it  (which they did not)  their minds were not prepared to understand
what Jesus WAS DOING  ------they thought he was inventing christmas and doing 
fantasy miracles -----and probably coloring easter eggs

Jews,   in the sunday school stories ---were evil tax collecters and the money 
changers in the temple courtyard were oppressors of the poor somehow 
extorting money from people for the rich rabbis who ran the temple.   The 
OPPRESSION of the people of Judea   (there was no 'palestine'  when I was 
a kid-----except for jews)   was the oppression created by the rabbis who taxed 
the people-------the romans were ok.        I am not joking---I have described 
the world view of people I knew as a child----not just the kids---the adults 
were just as clueless.      I learned gradually because I was an avid reader----
I am lucky----I never got any instruction on religion other than my own 
reading of any printed material that reached my hand.   I think that those town 
people I knew as a child were the AVERAGE AMERICAN      I did grow up in 
a  "NORTHERN"  state----but part of the state--------a little part was-----johnny 
reb---------during the civil war.           There are millions of sherris in the USA----
way back when I was a kid MOST americans were as jerky as is she.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you need severe electroshock therapy. And possibly a lobotomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps eletroshock therapy will help our colleague to find Jesus and to determine whether he was a Zionist...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUmINGae44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight-----there is actually a religion that works on the proposition
> that the Universe and man and a place called  "hell"  was created by a "god  for the sole purpose
> of--------challenging said  "man"    to  "BELIEVE"   a person of history was an avatar
> of that  "god"             If the created man "believes"    he is ok------if not----he ends up
> in  "hell"               that book does not have much of a plot
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

So sad Sherri can't accept Jesus for who he is.  Nonetheless I do give her credit for worshiping the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.





Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should worry  about hell looming before you, for your refusal to accept Jesus for who He is.
> 
> May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy




----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.



How does she hate Christians?

Jesus was a Zionist.

And a chicken, a Republican, a toilet bowl, and dry ice.

How could someone born 2,000 years ago be a Zionist?

What a stupid idea.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> And a chicken, a Republican, a toilet bowl, and dry ice.
> 
> How could someone born 2,000 years ago be a Zionist?
> 
> What a stupid idea.
Click to expand...

Wot a feckin eejit.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus Christ was an only child and a Zionist.

He was also a speedracer, a turkey, and a coathanger.

Hey, if he can be a Zionist he can be a coathanger.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> And a chicken, a Republican, a toilet bowl, and dry ice.
> 
> How could someone born 2,000 years ago be a Zionist?
> 
> What a stupid idea.
Click to expand...

Zionism began 3500 years with the story of Exodus. That's how.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Jesus Christ was an only child and a Zionist.
> 
> He was also a speedracer, a turkey, and a coathanger.
> 
> Hey, if he can be a Zionist he can be a coathanger.


Three sentences, only the top one is correct. Not bad. If at first of don't succeed...


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> And a chicken, a Republican, a toilet bowl, and dry ice.
> 
> How could someone born 2,000 years ago be a Zionist?
> 
> What a stupid idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wot a feckin eejit.
Click to expand...

Instead of evolving they always devolve. 

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## Roudy

When Sherri says "Hamas is like Jesus" she might have a point there, heh heh:


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?...
Click to expand...

Sound familiar, kids?


----------



## MJB12741

Anyone with a brain who understands the origins of Zionism from Biblical scriptures understands that Jesus is a Zionist.  





Roudy said:


>


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Anyone with a brain who understands the origins of Zionism from Biblical scriptures understands that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
Click to expand...

I don't how anybody can deny the Zionism in the bible. Its such a central theme.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sound familiar, kids?
Click to expand...

A sock for sure, who, is the question.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?...
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar, kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A sock for sure, who, is the question.
Click to expand...


O.R.I.O.N = man of ice


----------



## MJB12741

She hates Christians for their Zionist support of Israel.  I sure don't think this bodes well with the Zionist Jesus.





Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Sherri to worship the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus & yet hate all of his follwers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does she hate Christians?
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> And a chicken, a Republican, a toilet bowl, and dry ice.
> 
> How could someone born 2,000 years ago be a Zionist?
> 
> What a stupid idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is straight from Satan, Zionists' Lord and  Master, and it is nowhere In The Bible.

Some choose Jesus and some choose Satan. 




Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a brain who understands the origins of Zionism from Biblical scriptures understands that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't how anybody can deny the Zionism in the bible. Its such a central theme.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar, kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sock for sure, who, is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O.R.I.O.N = man of ice
Click to expand...

Aha. It appears that Nazis have a short lifespan on this board.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> Anyone with a brain who understands the origins of Zionism from Biblical scriptures understands that Jesus is a Zionist.





Roudy said:


> I don't how anybody can deny the Zionism in the bible. Its such a central theme.



You people can't seriously be that stupid.  Zionism is a modern concept.  

Jesus couldn't have been a Zionist any more than he could have been chairman of the Republican National Committee.

Do you also think Jesus was a member of AIPAC and the Jewish National Fund?

Idiots.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionism is straight from Satan, Zionists' Lord and  Master, and it is nowhere In The Bible.
> 
> Some choose Jesus and some choose Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a brain who understands the origins of Zionism from Biblical scriptures understands that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't how anybody can deny the Zionism in the bible. Its such a central theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sherri's back from her bomb making class. I heard you graduated with "dying" colors. 

So tell us, when will you be summoned to carry out your mission?


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a brain who understands the origins of Zionism from Biblical scriptures understands that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't how anybody can deny the Zionism in the bible. Its such a central theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people can't seriously be that stupid.  Zionism is a modern concept.
> 
> Jesus couldn't have been a Zionist any more than he could have been chairman of the Republican National Committee.
> 
> Do you also think Jesus was a member of AIPAC and the Jewish National Fund?
> 
> Idiots.
Click to expand...

Sure sure. Whatever you say, Himmler.

Jesus was a circumcised barmitzvah'd Jew, an Israelite, and a lover of Zion, like all Jews were. It was their nation.


----------



## MJB12741

How dare you accuse the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus who you worship as being a product of Satan.  This Sherri thing sure does hate Christians.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.


So Jesus chose Satan?  Interesting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman = man of satan




toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar, kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sock for sure, who, is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O.R.I.O.N = man of ice
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.



And those who choose Whizzo Butter go to Heaven.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-DmwiAKDd8]Monty Python - Whizzo Butter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, Jesus was tempted by Satan and He rejected Satan.

Zionists like you worship Satan.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> So Jesus chose Satan?  Interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 4:1-11

English Standard Version (ESV)

The Temptation of Jesus

Then Jesus was led up by the Spirit into the wilderness*to be tempted by the devil.*And after fasting*forty days and forty nights, he*was hungry.*And*the tempter came and said to him, &#8220;If you are*the Son of God, command*these stones to become loaves of bread.&#8221;*But he answered,*&#8220;It is written,

&#8220;&#8216;Man shall not live by bread alone,
****but by every word that comes from the mouth of God.&#8217;&#8221;

Then the devil took him to*the holy city and set him on the pinnacle of the temple*and said to him, &#8220;If you are the Son of God, throw yourself down, for it is written,

&#8220;&#8216;He will command his angels concerning you,&#8217;

and

&#8220;&#8216;On their hands they will bear you up,
****lest you strike your foot against a stone.&#8217;&#8221;

Jesus said to him,*&#8220;Again*it is written,*&#8216;You shall not*put the Lord your God to the test.&#8217;&#8221;*Again, the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory.*And he said to him, &#8220;All these I will give you, if you will fall down and worship me.&#8221;Then Jesus said to him,*&#8220;Be gone,*Satan! For*it is written,

&#8220;&#8216;You shall worship the Lord your God
****and*him only shall you serve.&#8217;&#8221;

Then the devil left him, and behold,*angels came and were ministering to him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman = man of satan



Sherri Incorporated = men of Jody.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.




Sherri dear-----Satan is not a person ---It is not an entity with  free will and power. 
    Nor is the tooth fairy      Satan is a concept -------in terms of theology actually 
    a  DIVINE CONCEPT  which opposes man------ie is harmful to man.        It is something 
    like a force that produces evil against man like your kith and kin who have ---in the 
    of the past   1700 years  murdered     100s of millions in the name of    'isa/allaaaa"

    In theological perspective------it is part of the creation----but seems a bit out of 
    control             Zion is the place of the   "Shchinah"   or  "divine presence"---
    or-----sometimes called   "the holy ghost"   (a bit scary but that is one of the 
    usual translations of   Shchinah )       your theology is more like dualism-----
    and includes a  "god of the underworld"

    The very sublime story of  Cain and Abel is not one in which  Cain is asked to make 
     a CHOICE  between     ----ths snake and   G-d   or  a choice betwen 
     belief and disbelief           .     He is asked to make a choice 
     between     DEATH AND LIFE---------conclusion is   "CHOOSE LIFE"

     You should try reading that book sometime


----------



## Victory67

If Jesus can be a Zionist then he can also believe in the Theory of Evolution and be a fan of the NFL.

I can't believe such a stupid topic like this exists.  Jesus was not a Zionist.

Only a moron thinks he was.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Sure sure. Whatever you say, Himmler.
> 
> Jesus was a circumcised barmitzvah'd Jew, an Israelite, and a lover of Zion, like all Jews were. It was their nation.



Jesus was circumsized and had a Bar Mitzvah.  Like all good Jewish boys back then.

But Zionism is a modern philosophy created during the late 1800s.  Its impossible for Jesus, Barabas, Joseph of Aramathia, Peter, St. Paul, Joseph, Mary, Moses, David, Solomon, and Isaiah to have been Zionists.

You can't believe in a political philosophy that was created 2,500 years after you died.

Only a complete moron believes such idiocy.


----------



## toastman

Victory67, can you please explain your username ???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Luke 4:1-13

Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit, returned from the Jordan and was led by the Spirit in the desert, [2] where for forty days he was tempted by the devil. He ate nothing during those days, and at the end of them he was hungry.

[3] The devil said to him, "If you are the Son of God, tell this stone to become bread."

[4] Jesus answered, "It is written: 'Man does not live on bread alone.'"

[5] The devil led him up to a high place and showed him in an instant all the kingdoms of the world. [6] And he said to him, "I will give you all their authority and splendor, for it has been given to me, and I can give it to anyone I want to. [7] So if you worship me, it will all be yours."

[8] Jesus answered, "It is written: 'Worship the Lord your God and serve him only.'"

[9] The devil led him to Jerusalem and had him stand on the highest point of the temple. "If you are the Son of God," he said, "throw yourself down from here. [10] For it is written:

" 'He will command his angels concerning you
to guard you carefully;*
[11] they will lift you up in their hands,
so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.' "

[12] Jesus answered, "It says: 'Do not put the Lord your God to the test.'"

[13] When the devil had finished all this tempting, he left him until an opportune time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luke 4:1-13
> 
> Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit, returned from the Jordan and was led by the Spirit in the desert, [2] where for forty days he was tempted by the devil. He ate nothing during those days, and at the end of them he was hungry.
> 
> [3] The devil said to him, "If you are the Son of God, tell this stone to become bread."
> 
> [4] Jesus answered, "It is written: 'Man does not live on bread alone.'"
> 
> [5] The devil led him up to a high place and showed him in an instant all the kingdoms of the world. [6] And he said to him, "I will give you all their authority and splendor, for it has been given to me, and I can give it to anyone I want to. [7] So if you worship me, it will all be yours."
> 
> [8] Jesus answered, "It is written: 'Worship the Lord your God and serve him only.'"
> 
> [9] The devil led him to Jerusalem and had him stand on the highest point of the temple. "If you are the Son of God," he said, "throw yourself down from here. [10] For it is written:
> 
> " 'He will command his angels concerning you
> to guard you carefully;*
> [11] they will lift you up in their hands,
> so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.' "
> 
> [12] Jesus answered, "It says: 'Do not put the Lord your God to the test.'"
> 
> [13] When the devil had finished all this tempting, he left him until an opportune time.



Whither Canada? [1.01]
Whizzo Butter

    Pepperpot #1: I can't tell the difference between Whizzo butter and this dead crab.
    Interviewer: Yes, we find that 9 out of 10 British housewives can't tell the difference between Whizzo Butter and a dead crab.
    Various Pepperpots: It's true We can't No.
    Pepperpot #2: Here. Here! You're on television, aren't you?
    Interviewer: [humbly] Yes, yes
    Pepperpot #2: He does the thing with one of those silly women who can't tell Whizzo Butter [points with handbag at the butter] from a dead crab [points with handbag at the dead crab].
    Various Pepperpots: Yeah, yeah.
    Pepperpot #3: You try that around here, young man, and we'll slit your face.
    Pepperpot #4: [quietly] Yeah, with a razor.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Satan is a fallen angel and Satan is real.

Jesus was tempted by Satan.

I posted two accounts of that temptation from The Bible, The Word of God.






irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri dear-----Satan is not a person ---It is not an entity with  free will and power.
> Nor is the tooth fairy      Satan is a concept -------in terms of theology actually
> a  DIVINE CONCEPT  which opposes man------ie is harmful to man.        It is something
> like a force that produces evil against man like your kith and kin who have ---in the
> of the past   1700 years  murdered     100s of millions in the name of    'isa/allaaaa"
> 
> In theological perspective------it is part of the creation----but seems a bit out of
> control             Zion is the place of the   "Shchinah"   or  "divine presence"---
> or-----sometimes called   "the holy ghost"   (a bit scary but that is one of the
> usual translations of   Shchinah )       your theology is more like dualism-----
> and includes a  "god of the underworld"
> 
> The very sublime story of  Cain and Abel is not one in which  Cain is asked to make
> a CHOICE  between     ----ths snake and   G-d   or  a choice betwen
> belief and disbelief           .     He is asked to make a choice
> between     DEATH AND LIFE---------conclusion is   "CHOOSE LIFE"
> 
> You should try reading that book sometime
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sure. Whatever you say, Himmler.
> 
> Jesus was a circumcised barmitzvah'd Jew, an Israelite, and a lover of Zion, like all Jews were. It was their nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was circumsized and had a Bar Mitzvah.  Like all good Jewish boys back then.
> 
> But Zionism is a modern philosophy created during the late 1800s.  Its impossible for Jesus, Barabas, Joseph of Aramathia, Peter, St. Paul, Joseph, Mary, Moses, David, Solomon, and Isaiah to have been Zionists.
> 
> You can't believe in a political philosophy that was created 2,500 years after you died.
> 
> Only a complete moron believes such idiocy.
Click to expand...


'
Why do you keep repeating that   little smear of  islamo nazi propaganda? 
        "ZIONISM"     as an aspect of jewish theology which attaches   "JEWS"---
        ----ie the   HEBREWS   as a nation to    "israel/judea" ----began with 
        ABRAHAM and his migration and renunciation of  the  creed of Babylon.
        He founded a nation-----in the land mass called  CANAAN which became 
        the historic kingdoms of  JUDAH and ISRAEL  which had as its state 
        religion ----the religion we call in english   JUDAISM     (judaism is not 
        a hebrew word----for that matter---neither is "zionism")

        In the course of the past two millenia----since the destruction of Jerusalem--
        there have been several  MASS MOVEMENTS with "return to zion"   
        being the agenda------logically called  "ZIONIST MOVEMENTS"  (in english)
        The one elaborated in   the 1890s   included a notion that return to 
        ZION   was not entirely a religious notion----but could be secular national---
        in summary-----one need not keep kosher to be a zionist-----any more. 
        That's all.     Thus ----even Einstein could be a ZIONIST.

        It is true---that  JESUS was not a secular zionist-----he had a beard and 
        never tasted bacon.     It is possible and even likely that he would have 
        rejected secular zonism as did many many many people-----but who were 
        and remain   ARDENT ZIONISTS ----(sorry folks-----they do not kill each other--
        do not confuse it with     shiite/sunni)


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan is a fallen angel and Satan is real.
> 
> Jesus was tempted by Satan.
> 
> I posted two accounts of that temptation from The Bible, The Word of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri dear-----Satan is not a person ---It is not an entity with  free will and power.
> Nor is the tooth fairy      Satan is a concept -------in terms of theology actually
> a  DIVINE CONCEPT  which opposes man------ie is harmful to man.        It is something
> like a force that produces evil against man like your kith and kin who have ---in the
> of the past   1700 years  murdered     100s of millions in the name of    'isa/allaaaa"
> 
> In theological perspective------it is part of the creation----but seems a bit out of
> control             Zion is the place of the   "Shchinah"   or  "divine presence"---
> or-----sometimes called   "the holy ghost"   (a bit scary but that is one of the
> usual translations of   Shchinah )       your theology is more like dualism-----
> and includes a  "god of the underworld"
> 
> The very sublime story of  Cain and Abel is not one in which  Cain is asked to make
> a CHOICE  between     ----ths snake and   G-d   or  a choice betwen
> belief and disbelief           .     He is asked to make a choice
> between     DEATH AND LIFE---------conclusion is   "CHOOSE LIFE"
> 
> You should try reading that book sometime
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Sherri----an angel is not a person or a 'god'     LUKE  was not a jew and LUKE--
never met Jesus------and he wrote in greek.       The term  "fallen angel"  is 
actually meaningless       The parable of Luke-----is cute------interpret it as you 
wish in your gross ignorance.     I would not try to guess what Luke had in mind 
when he invented that parable----but logically he was using the parable method 
in the manner that parables were used in those days----TO MAKE A POINT----
not a claim to be a recording  of a real event.     Even in those days----having 
conversations with   "satan"------was the common way of stating a person 
is   INSANE-------or if he resists those conversations----he is fighting insanity


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was a Zionist.

He was a also a member of MENSA, a Tea Party Patriot, and he works at the CERN super-collider.

None of this makes sense of course, as he died 2,000 years ago.


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a also a member of MENSA, a Tea Party Patriot, and he works at the CERN super-collider.
> 
> None of this makes sense of course, as he died 2,000 years ago.



You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

James 4:7

English Standard Version (ESV)

Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.

Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.

Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.





irosie91 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sure. Whatever you say, Himmler.
> 
> Jesus was a circumcised barmitzvah'd Jew, an Israelite, and a lover of Zion, like all Jews were. It was their nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was circumsized and had a Bar Mitzvah.  Like all good Jewish boys back then.
> 
> But Zionism is a modern philosophy created during the late 1800s.  Its impossible for Jesus, Barabas, Joseph of Aramathia, Peter, St. Paul, Joseph, Mary, Moses, David, Solomon, and Isaiah to have been Zionists.
> 
> You can't believe in a political philosophy that was created 2,500 years after you died.
> 
> Only a complete moron believes such idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> '
> Why do you keep repeating that   little smear of  islamo nazi propaganda?
> "ZIONISM"     as an aspect of jewish theology which attaches   "JEWS"---
> ----ie the   HEBREWS   as a nation to    "israel/judea" ----began with
> ABRAHAM and his migration and renunciation of  the  creed of Babylon.
> He founded a nation-----in the land mass called  CANAAN which became
> the historic kingdoms of  JUDAH and ISRAEL  which had as its state
> religion ----the religion we call in english   JUDAISM     (judaism is not
> a hebrew word----for that matter---neither is "zionism")
> 
> In the course of the past two millenia----since the destruction of Jerusalem--
> there have been several  MASS MOVEMENTS with "return to zion"
> being the agenda------logically called  "ZIONIST MOVEMENTS"  (in english)
> The one elaborated in   the 1890s   included a notion that return to
> ZION   was not entirely a religious notion----but could be secular national---
> in summary-----one need not keep kosher to be a zionist-----any more.
> That's all.     Thus ----even Einstein could be a ZIONIST.
> 
> It is true---that  JESUS was not a secular zionist-----he had a beard and
> never tasted bacon.     It is possible and even likely that he would have
> rejected secular zonism as did many many many people-----but who were
> and remain   ARDENT ZIONISTS ----(sorry folks-----they do not kill each other--
> do not confuse it with     shiite/sunni)
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Political movements like ZIONISM Are Not Biblical  teachings.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> James 4:7
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.
> 
> Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.



Jody 4:7

English Standard Version (ESV)

Submit yourselves therefore to Jody.*Resist the Jody, and he will flee from you.

Sperm smuggling is nowhere in The Bible , nor are "Palestinians".

Jody is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Mary Magdalene, and others, like his brother Jodi.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> James 4:7
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.
> 
> Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was circumsized and had a Bar Mitzvah.  Like all good Jewish boys back then.
> 
> But Zionism is a modern philosophy created during the late 1800s.  Its impossible for Jesus, Barabas, Joseph of Aramathia, Peter, St. Paul, Joseph, Mary, Moses, David, Solomon, and Isaiah to have been Zionists.
> 
> You can't believe in a political philosophy that was created 2,500 years after you died.
> 
> Only a complete moron believes such idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Why do you keep repeating that   little smear of  islamo nazi propaganda?
> "ZIONISM"     as an aspect of jewish theology which attaches   "JEWS"---
> ----ie the   HEBREWS   as a nation to    "israel/judea" ----began with
> ABRAHAM and his migration and renunciation of  the  creed of Babylon.
> He founded a nation-----in the land mass called  CANAAN which became
> the historic kingdoms of  JUDAH and ISRAEL  which had as its state
> religion ----the religion we call in english   JUDAISM     (judaism is not
> a hebrew word----for that matter---neither is "zionism")
> 
> In the course of the past two millenia----since the destruction of Jerusalem--
> there have been several  MASS MOVEMENTS with "return to zion"
> being the agenda------logically called  "ZIONIST MOVEMENTS"  (in english)
> The one elaborated in   the 1890s   included a notion that return to
> ZION   was not entirely a religious notion----but could be secular national---
> in summary-----one need not keep kosher to be a zionist-----any more.
> That's all.     Thus ----even Einstein could be a ZIONIST.
> 
> It is true---that  JESUS was not a secular zionist-----he had a beard and
> never tasted bacon.     It is possible and even likely that he would have
> rejected secular zonism as did many many many people-----but who were
> and remain   ARDENT ZIONISTS ----(sorry folks-----they do not kill each other--
> do not confuse it with     shiite/sunni)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a also a member of MENSA, a Tea Party Patriot, and he works at the CERN super-collider.
> 
> None of this makes sense of course, as he died 2,000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67
Click to expand...

Could be the slogan for an Arab country that won the '67 war.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Political movements like ZIONISM Are Not Biblical  teachings.




Your statement does not make sense  sherri.    Perhaps you should define 
what you mean by  "POLITICAL MOVEMENTS"      and   "BIBLICAL 
TEACHINGS"  

When Abraham-----founder of the hebrew nation----migrated from ARAM---
to  Canaan----specifically Beersheba----he was making a POLITICAL MOVE---
The biblical history is that he was escaping NIMROD---the king of Babylon 
as a  DISSIDENT    he rejected the babylonian system-----which is actually 
the basis of the filth you love.

Jesus of nazareth as presented in the  'new" testament ---was certainly 
a POLITICAL LEADER as was  John the baptist-----they were talking about 
a  BIG CHANGE---the dramatic move on the part of Jesus was the attack 
on the  money changers of the temple----shills of rome---it was 
construed as an act of Sedition against rome which is why he was 
crucified.     Crucifixtion in Judea was reserved for POLITICAL CRIME
against Rome.     You should learn some history.     Remember sparticus? 
   mass crucifixtions for  REBELLION AGAINST SPARTA 

getting back to zionism-----it is very much a biblical issue.     Remember 
the Psalm      ----by the rivers of babylon .....???      That Psalm 
recounts the exile of jewish notables and leaders OUT of Judea/Israel---
all the way to today's Iraq and their agenda for RETURN----the return 
part is  ZIONISM.      Even back then ---if you wish---I could call it 
a "political movement"    just as   "civil rights for blacks"   was a political 
movement ---------did you resent that movement too?     lots of people 
of your ilk opposed on basis of that which YOU call biblical "teachings"


----------



## toastman

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a also a member of MENSA, a Tea Party Patriot, and he works at the CERN super-collider.
> 
> None of this makes sense of course, as he died 2,000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be the slogan for an Arab country that won the '67 war.
Click to expand...


Problem is, all the Arab countries lost....and were humiliated


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> If Jesus can be a Zionist then he can also believe in the Theory of Evolution and be a fan of the NFL.
> 
> I can't believe such a stupid topic like this exists.  Jesus was not a Zionist.
> 
> Only a moron thinks he was.


Jews having their own homeland is an ancient belief and true archaeologically. Which is what Zionism is.  Jesus as a Jew expressed this right for a Jewish homeland as he believed promised by God as all Jews who lived in Judeah. The geographical word ZION is mentioned hundreds of times in the Bible and Jesus expressed nothing but concern and love for it. 

Apparently you don't know the definition of Zionism. Be that as it may, Isrsel isn't going anywhere, much to your chagrin.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the slogan for an Arab country that won the '67 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is, all the Arab countries lost....and were humiliated
Click to expand...

They were licking Israeli soldiers boots.  Jesus!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a also a member of MENSA, a Tea Party Patriot, and he works at the CERN super-collider.
> 
> None of this makes sense of course, as he died 2,000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be the slogan for an Arab country that won the '67 war.
Click to expand...


I thought it was only Tinmore who thought Arab countries won the 67 war!


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> James 4:7
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.
> 
> Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Why do you keep repeating that   little smear of  islamo nazi propaganda?
> "ZIONISM"     as an aspect of jewish theology which attaches   "JEWS"---
> ----ie the   HEBREWS   as a nation to    "israel/judea" ----began with
> ABRAHAM and his migration and renunciation of  the  creed of Babylon.
> He founded a nation-----in the land mass called  CANAAN which became
> the historic kingdoms of  JUDAH and ISRAEL  which had as its state
> religion ----the religion we call in english   JUDAISM     (judaism is not
> a hebrew word----for that matter---neither is "zionism")
> 
> In the course of the past two millenia----since the destruction of Jerusalem--
> there have been several  MASS MOVEMENTS with "return to zion"
> being the agenda------logically called  "ZIONIST MOVEMENTS"  (in english)
> The one elaborated in   the 1890s   included a notion that return to
> ZION   was not entirely a religious notion----but could be secular national---
> in summary-----one need not keep kosher to be a zionist-----any more.
> That's all.     Thus ----even Einstein could be a ZIONIST.
> 
> It is true---that  JESUS was not a secular zionist-----he had a beard and
> never tasted bacon.     It is possible and even likely that he would have
> rejected secular zonism as did many many many people-----but who were
> and remain   ARDENT ZIONISTS ----(sorry folks-----they do not kill each other--
> do not confuse it with     shiite/sunni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !
Click to expand...

Isn't she a barrel of laughs. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan is a fallen angel and Satan is real.
> 
> Jesus was tempted by Satan.
> 
> I posted two accounts of that temptation from The Bible, The Word of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who choose Satan are called Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri dear-----Satan is not a person ---It is not an entity with  free will and power.
> Nor is the tooth fairy      Satan is a concept -------in terms of theology actually
> a  DIVINE CONCEPT  which opposes man------ie is harmful to man.        It is something
> like a force that produces evil against man like your kith and kin who have ---in the
> of the past   1700 years  murdered     100s of millions in the name of    'isa/allaaaa"
> 
> In theological perspective------it is part of the creation----but seems a bit out of
> control             Zion is the place of the   "Shchinah"   or  "divine presence"---
> or-----sometimes called   "the holy ghost"   (a bit scary but that is one of the
> usual translations of   Shchinah )       your theology is more like dualism-----
> and includes a  "god of the underworld"
> 
> The very sublime story of  Cain and Abel is not one in which  Cain is asked to make
> a CHOICE  between     ----ths snake and   G-d   or  a choice betwen
> belief and disbelief           .     He is asked to make a choice
> between     DEATH AND LIFE---------conclusion is   "CHOOSE LIFE"
> 
> You should try reading that book sometime
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Satan committed five fouls and the refs kicked him out.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Political movements like ZIONISM Are Not Biblical  teachings.


Bowel movements like the Palestinian cause are frauds.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> James 4:7
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.
> 
> Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't she a barrel of laughs. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


She sure is entertaining !!


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> He was a also a member of MENSA, a Tea Party Patriot, and he works at the CERN super-collider.
> 
> None of this makes sense of course, as he died 2,000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be the slogan for an Arab country that won the '67 war.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. Now that was funny!


----------



## Bloodrock44

The imp of Satan is blaming Zionists for causing this car fire on Glenwood Avenue, Raleigh yesterday.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Looks like the imp of Satan caused this jam in Raleigh yesterday. or it could have been Jesus the Zionist.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Jesus the Zionist said he didn't do this to my car.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I just received the following telegram from Mr Jesus...


SHERRI INC IS WRONG

STOP

I AM A ZIONIST

STOP

I DO NOT AGREE WITH ANYTHING SHERRI INC SAYS

STOP

SHERRI INC ARE AGENTS OF SATAN

FULL STOP

SEND


----------



## toastman

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just received the following telegram from Mr Jesus...
> 
> 
> SHERRI INC IS WRONG
> 
> STOP
> 
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> STOP
> 
> I DO NOT AGREE WITH ANYTHING SHERRI INC SAYS
> 
> STOP
> 
> SHERRI INC ARE AGENTS OF SATAN
> 
> FULL STOP
> 
> SEND



I had a dream that I was on a boat with Jesus and we were fishing. He started telling me how Sherri is a liar and that someone needs to tell her to stop using his name to spread her lies. 
Then I asked him if he was a Zionist, and he answered : Do birds have feathers?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine is in The Bible, written of in four separate verses, that has been discussed in this thread already.

And, one more time, Zionism is addressed nowhere and Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.

Real Christians do not add to the teachings of Jesus, we accept Him for who He says He is. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> James 4:7
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.
> 
> Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Why do you keep repeating that   little smear of  islamo nazi propaganda?
> "ZIONISM"     as an aspect of jewish theology which attaches   "JEWS"---
> ----ie the   HEBREWS   as a nation to    "israel/judea" ----began with
> ABRAHAM and his migration and renunciation of  the  creed of Babylon.
> He founded a nation-----in the land mass called  CANAAN which became
> the historic kingdoms of  JUDAH and ISRAEL  which had as its state
> religion ----the religion we call in english   JUDAISM     (judaism is not
> a hebrew word----for that matter---neither is "zionism")
> 
> In the course of the past two millenia----since the destruction of Jerusalem--
> there have been several  MASS MOVEMENTS with "return to zion"
> being the agenda------logically called  "ZIONIST MOVEMENTS"  (in english)
> The one elaborated in   the 1890s   included a notion that return to
> ZION   was not entirely a religious notion----but could be secular national---
> in summary-----one need not keep kosher to be a zionist-----any more.
> That's all.     Thus ----even Einstein could be a ZIONIST.
> 
> It is true---that  JESUS was not a secular zionist-----he had a beard and
> never tasted bacon.     It is possible and even likely that he would have
> rejected secular zonism as did many many many people-----but who were
> and remain   ARDENT ZIONISTS ----(sorry folks-----they do not kill each other--
> do not confuse it with     shiite/sunni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine is in The Bible, written of in four separate verses, that has been discussed in this thread already.
> 
> And, one more time, Zionism is addressed nowhere and Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Real Christians do not add to the teachings of Jesus, we accept Him for who He says He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> James 4:7
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God.*Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> Zionism is nowhere in The Bible , nor are Zionists.
> 
> Satan is spoken of throughout The Bible, by Jesus, and others, like his brother James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Philistine is mentioned in the actual Bible, not Palestine you lying sack of trash !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 23

English Standard Version (ESV)

Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway



In Matthew, Jesus tells me about toastman, above is what He says about toastman. 





toastman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received the following telegram from Mr Jesus...
> 
> 
> SHERRI INC IS WRONG
> 
> STOP
> 
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> STOP
> 
> I DO NOT AGREE WITH ANYTHING SHERRI INC SAYS
> 
> STOP
> 
> SHERRI INC ARE AGENTS OF SATAN
> 
> FULL STOP
> 
> SEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream that I was on a boat with Jesus and we were fishing. He started telling me how Sherri is a liar and that someone needs to tell her to stop using his name to spread her lies.
> Then I asked him if he was a Zionist, and he answered : Do birds have feathers?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is in The Bible, written of in four separate verses, that has been discussed in this thread already.
> 
> And, one more time, Zionism is addressed nowhere and Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Real Christians do not add to the teachings of Jesus, we accept Him for who He says He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Philistine is mentioned in the actual Bible, not Palestine you lying sack of trash !
Click to expand...


Both words have "tine" in them, and that's close enough for the morons @ Sherri Incorporated.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine is written of in four separate verses in The Bible.





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is in The Bible, written of in four separate verses, that has been discussed in this thread already.
> 
> And, one more time, Zionism is addressed nowhere and Jesus is not and never was a Zionist.
> 
> Real Christians do not add to the teachings of Jesus, we accept Him for who He says He is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is also not in the Bible, yet you claim Jesus was a Palestinian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't type that without laughing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Philistine is mentioned in the actual Bible, not Palestine you lying sack of trash !
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Sherri, I'm certain you have the official copy of the bible with you, right ?

Take a look, and tell me where Palestine is mentioned?? What verses?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

King James Bible (1611)

What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)

The people shall hear, and be afraid;
sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)

Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)

Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionists cannot seem able to comprehend English.


----------



## Victory67

How could Jesus have been a Zionist if Zionism was invented 2,000 years after he died?

Was Jesus a time traveler?  Did he get his magic carpet up to 88 miles per hour?

Did Dock forget extra plutonium for the flux capacitor?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 23
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Lament over Jerusalem
> 
> O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.
> 
> Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> *In Matthew, Jesus tells me about toastman, above is what He says about toastman.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received the following telegram from Mr Jesus...
> 
> 
> SHERRI INC IS WRONG
> 
> STOP
> 
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> STOP
> 
> I DO NOT AGREE WITH ANYTHING SHERRI INC SAYS
> 
> STOP
> 
> SHERRI INC ARE AGENTS OF SATAN
> 
> FULL STOP
> 
> SEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream that I was on a boat with Jesus and we were fishing. He started telling me how Sherri is a liar and that someone needs to tell her to stop using his name to spread her lies.
> Then I asked him if he was a Zionist, and he answered : Do birds have feathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ho so ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> King James Bible (1611)
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)



From those quotes, it looks like God didn't want "Palestine" around.

Therefore, Jesus is a Zionist.

Thanks for proving the point.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> King James Bible (1611)
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)



Liar, it says Philistia, not Palestine

Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> From those quotes, it looks like God didn't want "Palestine" around.
> 
> Therefore, Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> Thanks for proving the point.



Hey idiot, how could Jesus have been a Zionist if Zionism was created 2,000 years after he was nailed to the wood?


----------



## Victory67

toastman said:


> Liar, it says Philistia, not Palestine
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.



You dumbass, "Palaestina" is the Latin word for "Philistia".


----------



## toastman

Oh wait, you are reading the King James Bible, which is a translation of the original Bible

In the Original Bible, there is NO MENTION OF PALESTINE


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> From those quotes, it looks like God didn't want "Palestine" around.
> 
> Therefore, Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> Thanks for proving the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey idiot, how could Jesus have been a Zionist if Zionism was created 2,000 years after he was nailed to the wood?
Click to expand...


Let's look at those quotes again, Corky.



> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina.





> Rejoice not thou





> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved.



That's exactly what anti-Semites like you and the group at Sherri Inc say the Zionists want to do to "Palestine". So, if God (and by extension Jesus) wanted to do the same thing, that makes them Zionists.


----------



## irosie91

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (1611)
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From those quotes, it looks like God didn't want "Palestine" around.
> 
> Therefore, Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> Thanks for proving the point.
Click to expand...




Good point-----and there is more.    Jesus was BORN in Bethlehem----because his 
parents traveled to  BETHLEHEM    because they were of the TRIBE OF JUDAH---
and Herod wanted to do a census.    David ---was KING OF ISRAEL---by 
virtue of being of the TRIBE OF JUDAH----and he was born in Bethlehem ---
(all important details of the story)     David  DEFEATED THE "palestine"  ARMY 
BY KILLING GOLIATH----and drove them ----far away.........he was a zionist too---
just like his distant descendant-----or at least cousin many times removed via ---
great great great....grandpa   JUDAH-------(also a zionist)

gee----- Jesus had ZONIST IN HIS GENES


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> King James Bible (1611)
> 
> What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
> and all the coasts of*Palestine? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)
> 
> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*Palestina. (Exod 15:14)
> 
> Rejoice not thou, whole*Palestina*... (Isa 14:29a)
> 
> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole*Palestina, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)



As the readers can easily see, the evil imp of Satan changed Phillistia to *Palestina to make us think Palestine is mentioned in the Bible. Phillistia was settled by sea people from the Aegean and were not Semites. How low will this hound of hell sink to spread her terrorist worshipping propaganda? So *Palestina is mentioned 4 times you imp of Satan? Tell us how many hundreds of times Israel is mentioned.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists cannot seem able to comprehend English.



Comprehend this you imp of Satan. Paul mentions several times where he turned people over to Satan so they would learn not to blaspheme. Consider yourself turned over to Satan until you learn not to blaspheme and understand that Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Liar!



bloodrock44 said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> king james bible (1611)
> 
> what have ye to do with me, o tyre, and sidon,
> and all the coasts of*palestine? (joel 3:4a = 4:4a heb)
> 
> the people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*palestina. (exod 15:14)
> 
> rejoice not thou, whole*palestina*... (isa 14:29a)
> 
> howl, o gate; cry, o city,
> thou whole*palestina, art dissolved. (isa 14:31a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the readers can easily see, the evil imp of satan changed phillistia to *palestina to make us think palestine is mentioned in the bible. Phillistia was settled by sea people from the aegean and were not semites. How low will this hound of hell sink to spread her terrorist worshipping propaganda? So *palestina is mentioned 4 times you imp of satan? Tell us how many hundreds of times israel is mentioned.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That is the text of The Bible, Zionists, deal with it!


----------



## Hossfly

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Can you please explain your username, Victory67
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the slogan for an Arab country that won the '67 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was only Tinmore who thought Arab countries won the 67 war!
Click to expand...

Every one of Tinmore's ilk are positive the Ayrabs won. They remember the victory parades.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is the text of The Bible, Zionists, deal with it!



IN THE ORIGINAL CHRISTIAN BIBLE, THE WORD PALESTINE IS NEVER MENTIONED

Learn to deal with it, Nazi woman.


Sherri is a Liar, she is giving us verses from the KING JAMES BIBLE, which is not the original Christian Bible !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You deny Jesus words in John 3, you show Satan is your master, you evil Satanic Zionist!

Salvation comes only from belief in Jesus, it does not come from belief in Israel or Zionism.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists cannot seem able to comprehend English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehend this you imp of Satan. Paul mentions several times where he turned people over to Satan so they would learn not to blaspheme. Consider yourself turned over to Satan until you learn not to blaspheme and understand that Jesus is a Zionist.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Liar!



toastman said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the text of the bible, zionists, deal with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the original christian bible, the word palestine is never mentioned
> 
> learn to deal with it, nazi woman.
> 
> 
> Sherri is a liar, she is giving us verses from the king james bible, which is not the original christian bible !
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the text of the bible, zionists, deal with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the original christian bible, the word palestine is never mentioned
> 
> learn to deal with it, nazi woman.
> 
> 
> Sherri is a liar, she is giving us verses from the king james bible, which is not the original christian bible !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What exactly did I lie about ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestine derived from the word Philistine, this seems a fact Zionists cannot understand.

And by the time of Herodotus; over 2460 years ago Palestine referred to land that included what is today Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Terrritories. 

While Philistines at one time occupied a narrow coastal region of land,  by the time of Herodotus, Palestine had come to describe a much larger mass of land that included what is today Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories.






Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, it says Philistia, not Palestine
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, "Palaestina" is the Latin word for "Philistia".
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Palestine Before Israel - Maps" on YouTube




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the original christian bible, the word palestine is never mentioned
> 
> learn to deal with it, nazi woman.
> 
> 
> Sherri is a liar, she is giving us verses from the king james bible, which is not the original christian bible !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly did I lie about ?
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, it says Philistia, not Palestine
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, "Palaestina" is the Latin word for "Philistia".
Click to expand...


Philistia was an area where people called the Philistine lived, you dumbass

Philistia (Hebrew: &#1508;&#1500;&#1513;&#1514;*, "Pleshet") was a Pentapolis in south-western Levant, established by migrant tribes (possibly the Sea Peoples), called the Philistines

PHILITINE IS NOT THE SAME THING AS PALESTINE

PHILISTIA IS NOT THE SAME THING AS PALESTINE

PHILISTINES WERE NOT ARABS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "History of Israel:Stolen Land of Palestine by Ilan Pappe" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "History of Israel:Stolen Land of Palestine by Ilan Pappe" on YouTube


----------



## toastman

This website exposes Sherri for the piece of trash liar that she is !

Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.

It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine

PHILISTIA IS NOT PALESTINE.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Herodotus writes of Palestine 2460 years ago.


Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube





toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, it says Philistia, not Palestine
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, "Palaestina" is the Latin wo
> 
> rd for "Philistia".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philistia was an area where people called the Philistine lived, you dumbass
> 
> Philistia (Hebrew: &#1508;&#1500;&#1513;&#1514;*, "Pleshet") was a Pentapolis in south-western Levant, established by migrant tribes (possibly the Sea Peoples), called the Philistines
> 
> PHILITINE IS NOT THE SAME THING AS PALESTINE
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT THE SAME THING AS PALESTINE
> 
> PHILISTINES WERE NOT ARABS
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "History of Israel:Stolen Land of Palestine by Ilan Pappe" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKGA48MptIY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Hahaha Sherri couldn't handle that I exposed her for the lying fraud that she is, so she completely changes the subject !! What a loser !!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!




toastman said:


> This website exposes Sherri for the piece of trash liar that she is !
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
> So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT PALESTINE.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Herodotus writes of Palestine 2460 years ago.
> 
> 
> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, "Palaestina" is the Latin wo
> 
> rd for "Philistia".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistia was an area where people called the Philistine lived, you dumbass
> 
> Philistia (Hebrew: &#1508;&#1500;&#1513;&#1514;*, "Pleshet") was a Pentapolis in south-western Levant, established by migrant tribes (possibly the Sea Peoples), called the Philistines
> 
> PHILITINE IS NOT THE SAME THING AS PALESTINE
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT THE SAME THING AS PALESTINE
> 
> PHILISTINES WERE NOT ARABS
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We're not talking about Herodotus. Stop changing the subject, Nazi Shill


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This website exposes Sherri for the piece of trash liar that she is !
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
> So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT PALESTINE.
Click to expand...


WHAT did I lie about ?? I just backed up my statement with a link.

I asked you before, and you didn't answer me what I specifically lied about ??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lies are lies, no matter how many times this Zionist filled with Satan repeats his  satanic lies. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "History of Israel:Stolen Land of Palestine by Ilan Pappe" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKGA48MptIY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Sherri couldn't handle that I exposed her for the lying fraud that she is, so she completely changes the subject !! What a loser !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lies are lies, no matter how many times this Zionist filled with Satan repeats his  satanic lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "History of Israel:Stolen Land of Palestine by Ilan Pappe" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKGA48MptIY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Sherri couldn't handle that I exposed her for the lying fraud that she is, so she completely changes the subject !! What a loser !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


WHAT did I lie about . Please tell me


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your link shows the King James Bible calling the land Palestine.





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This website exposes Sherri for the piece of trash liar that she is !
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
> So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT PALESTINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT did I lie about ?? I just backed up my statement with a link.
> 
> I asked you before, and you didn't answer me what I specifically lied about ??
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your link shows the King James Bible calling the land Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT did I lie about ?? I just backed up my statement with a link.
> 
> I asked you before, and you didn't answer me what I specifically lied about ??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know, I said that in my post:

*It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine*


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the text of the bible, zionists, deal with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the original christian bible, the word palestine is never mentioned
> 
> learn to deal with it, nazi woman.
> 
> 
> Sherri is a liar, she is giving us verses from the king james bible, which is not the original christian bible !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In BibleGateway.com there 46 English translations of the Bible. Some verses in one version doesn't jive with the same verse in other versions. I ain't too overly edumacated but I realize that a verse wtitten in ancient Greek, translated into Aramaic, then to Hebrew and further to English, will lose some meaning in the course of the translations. Add to that the 46 different English versions and I can see where a person can pick out the version that suits his/her evil nature.
To sum it all up I hereby claim with authority that Jesus was born, lived and died a Zionist.Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it. Love, Hossfly.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is not a list of every Bible and the fact remains the King James Bible, a very famous Christian Bible ,  clearly uses the word Palestine to refer to the land where Jesus lived .

We see from Herodotus writings the land was called Palestine for over 400 years before Jesus was even born.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is not a list of every Bible and the fact remains the King James Bible, a very famous Christian Bible ,  clearly uses the word Palestine to refer to the land where Jesus lived .
> 
> We see from Herodotus writings the land was called Palestine for over 400 years before Jesus was even born.



The King James version is the only one in that list that uses the word 'Palestine'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You can take your zionist jesus (who only exists in deluded minds of satan filled zionists) to hell with you, take that, fake Christian. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the original christian bible, the word palestine is never mentioned
> 
> learn to deal with it, nazi woman.
> 
> 
> Sherri is a liar, she is giving us verses from the king james bible, which is not the original christian bible !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In BibleGateway.com there 46 English translations of the Bible. Some verses in one version doesn't jive with the same verse in other versions. I ain't too overly edumacated but I realize that a verse wtitten in ancient Greek, translated into Aramaic, then to Hebrew and further to English, will lose some meaning in the course of the translations. Add to that the 46 different English versions and I can see where a person can pick out the version that suits his/her evil nature.
> To sum it all up I hereby claim with authority that Jesus was born, lived and died a Zionist.Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it. Love, Hossfly.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You can take your zionist jesus  to hell with you, take that, fake Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> In BibleGateway.com there 46 English translations of the Bible. Some verses in one version doesn't jive with the same verse in other versions. I ain't too overly edumacated but I realize that a verse wtitten in ancient Greek, translated into Aramaic, then to Hebrew and further to English, will lose some meaning in the course of the translations. Add to that the 46 different English versions and I can see where a person can pick out the version that suits his/her evil nature.
> To sum it all up I hereby claim with authority that Jesus was born, lived and died a Zionist.Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it. Love, Hossfly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why would you say that ? Zionist Jesus is the real Jesus .


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I asked Zionist Jesus to go to Hell with me. He said He would rather go to the gun range instead.

So we're off to Cast some Lead downrange for a while. 

See you later.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> king james bible (1611)
> 
> what have ye to do with me, o tyre, and sidon,
> and all the coasts of*palestine? (joel 3:4a = 4:4a heb)
> 
> the people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*palestina. (exod 15:14)
> 
> rejoice not thou, whole*palestina*... (isa 14:29a)
> 
> howl, o gate; cry, o city,
> thou whole*palestina, art dissolved. (isa 14:31a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the readers can easily see, the evil imp of satan changed phillistia to *palestina to make us think palestine is mentioned in the bible. Phillistia was settled by sea people from the aegean and were not semites. How low will this hound of hell sink to spread her terrorist worshipping propaganda? So *palestina is mentioned 4 times you imp of satan? Tell us how many hundreds of times israel is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The readers can easily see that just calling someone a liar does not prove a claim. You have failed to back it up multiple times and they can see you are distorting facts to back up your terrorist loving claims. BTW...home are you feeling now that you've been turned over to Satan? You aren't looking well. Is it sinking in that Jesus is a Zionist , you terrorist worshipper?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

John 3

English Standard Version (ESV)

You Must Be Born Again

Now there was a man of the Pharisees named*Nicodemus,*a ruler of the Jews.*This man came to Jesus[a]*by night and said to him,*Rabbi,we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do*unless God is with him.*Jesus answered him,Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is*born*again**he cannot*see the kingdom of God.*Nicodemus said to him, How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born?*Jesus answered,*Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born*of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.*That which is born of the flesh is*flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.[c]*Do not marvel that I said to you, You[d]*must be born*again.The wind[e]*blows*where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.

Nicodemus said to him,*How can these things be?*Jesus answered him,*Are you the teacher of Israel*and yet you do not understand these things?*Truly, truly, I say to you,*we speak of what we know, and bear witness to what we have seen, but*you[f]*do not receive our testimony.*If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how can you believe if I tell you heavenly things?*No one has*ascended into heaven except*he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.[g]And*as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man*be lifted up,*that whoever believes*in him*may have eternal life.[h]

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.*And this is the judgment:*the light has come into the world, and*people loved the darkness rather than the light because*their works were evil.For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light,*lest his works should be exposed.*But whoever*does what is true*comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.

John the Baptist Exalts Christ





There is one Jesus.

Do you accept Him as Messiah?

The big problem with Zionists is you see yourselves as God. 




toastman said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			You can take your zionist jesus  to hell with you, take that, fake Christian. 




Hossfly said:



			In BibleGateway.com there 46 English translations of the Bible. Some verses in one version doesn't jive with the same verse in other versions. I ain't too overly edumacated but I realize that a verse wtitten in ancient Greek, translated into Aramaic, then to Hebrew and further to English, will lose some meaning in the course of the translations. Add to that the 46 different English versions and I can see where a person can pick out the version that suits his/her evil nature.
To sum it all up I hereby claim with authority that Jesus was born, lived and died a Zionist.Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it. Love, Hossfly.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


Why would you say that ? Zionist Jesus is the real Jesus .
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is one Jesus.
> 
> Do you accept Him as Messiah?
> 
> The big problem with Zionists is you see yourselves as God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can take your zionist jesus  to hell with you, take that, fake Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that ? Zionist Jesus is the real Jesus .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That is a lie. Zionists don't see themselves as God. Stop lying

And weather I believe in Jesus as the Messiah or not is not your business. Everybody is entitled to his/her beliefs.


----------



## Victory67

toastman said:


> Why would you say that ? Zionist Jesus is the real Jesus .



Don't be a fool.  Jesus couldn't have been a Zionist.  Zionism wasn't created till 2,000 years after Jesus left a bad impression on some wood.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus Christ, when asked whether Jews should pay taxes to Caesar:

_"Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's"._

Some Zionist he was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It has been proven The King James Bible has 4 references to Palestine.

Why does the satan filled zionist poster keep posting lies here?

You certainly expose the fact Satan is your master and lord.






Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as the readers can easily see, the evil imp of satan changed phillistia to *palestina to make us think palestine is mentioned in the bible. Phillistia was settled by sea people from the aegean and were not semites. How low will this hound of hell sink to spread her terrorist worshipping propaganda? So *palestina is mentioned 4 times you imp of satan? Tell us how many hundreds of times israel is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The readers can easily see that just calling someone a liar does not prove a claim. You have failed to back it up multiple times and they can see you are distorting facts to back up your terrorist loving claims. BTW...home are you feeling now that you've been turned over to Satan? You aren't looking well. Is it sinking in that Jesus is a Zionist , you terrorist worshipper?
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> king james bible (1611)
> 
> what have ye to do with me, o tyre, and sidon,
> and all the coasts of*palestine? (joel 3:4a = 4:4a heb)
> 
> the people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of*palestina. (exod 15:14)
> 
> rejoice not thou, whole*palestina*... (isa 14:29a)
> 
> howl, o gate; cry, o city,
> thou whole*palestina, art dissolved. (isa 14:31a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the readers can easily see, the evil imp of satan changed phillistia to *palestina to make us think palestine is mentioned in the bible. Phillistia was settled by sea people from the aegean and were not semites. How low will this hound of hell sink to spread her terrorist worshipping propaganda? So *palestina is mentioned 4 times you imp of satan? Tell us how many hundreds of times israel is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


from egypt to jordan to syria, the agean sea people were the philistines that came as invaders.
They were pork eaters so the fire and garbage pits show the remains of bones.  Jews did not eat pork so their ancient gabage pit are totally pork free.  Pottery remains and loom weights have also been used for identification.  their art style is distinct.

Sherri, you really should get educated and stop calling people liars because you don't like the truth.  God knows what misinformation you were brought up on, but you need to get away and find new outlets of information to absorb and analyze.  The crud you have been swimming in will rod your brain.
Put the bible down, since we know there are many errors in it.  From the OT to Revelations it is not history or prophecy, it is expression of faith and their limited understanding of the time.  Fact!  Surprise, god did not crate the world in six of our days, and revelations speaks of times past, not in our future.
Pick up some real history and archeology books about the region.  The reality is far more interesting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As long as you deny Jesus as Messiah, your words about Jesus have no credibility.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one Jesus.
> 
> Do you accept Him as Messiah?
> 
> The big problem with Zionists is you see yourselves as God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that ? Zionist Jesus is the real Jesus .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie. Zionists don't see themselves as God. Stop lying
> 
> And weather I believe in Jesus as the Messiah or not is not your business. Everybody is entitled to his/her beliefs.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As long as you deny Jesus as Messiah, your words about Jesus have no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one Jesus.
> 
> Do you accept Him as Messiah?
> 
> The big problem with Zionists is you see yourselves as God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie. Zionists don't see themselves as God. Stop lying
> 
> And weather I believe in Jesus as the Messiah or not is not your business. Everybody is entitled to his/her beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The problem with your statement, is that you are not a prophet, and you do not decide who has credibility or doesn't have credibility when talking about Jesus.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It has been proven The King James Bible has 4 references to Palestine.
> 
> Why does the satan filled zionist poster keep posting lies here?
> 
> You certainly expose the fact Satan is your master and lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The readers can easily see that just calling someone a liar does not prove a claim. You have failed to back it up multiple times and they can see you are distorting facts to back up your terrorist loving claims. BTW...home are you feeling now that you've been turned over to Satan? You aren't looking well. Is it sinking in that Jesus is a Zionist , you terrorist worshipper?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It has not been proven you imp of Satan. 4 times? And you failed to answer the question how many hundreds of times Israel is mentioned. You've been turned over to Satan so you will learn not to blaspheme. How you feeling? I hear leprosy can get pretty nasty.


----------



## Victory67

If Jesus was a Zionist than Pontius Pilate was a Republican, Paul was a Libertarian, Moses was a member of MENSA and Solomon was a Supreme Court justice.

I can't believe such an idiotic thread has 330 pages.  Must be for comic relief for the Mods.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is one Jesus.
> 
> Do you accept Him as Messiah?
> 
> The big problem with Zionists is you see yourselves as God.






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You can take your zionist jesus  to hell with you, take that, fake Christian.



I think the language being chosen by the pious l'il pustule *demon*strates just 'who' the filthy sherriliar is emulating.

As for the bizarre idiocy of asserting that 'Zionists think they are God' - kindly note *which* poster presumes to pretend it has any power or authority over others here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So what is your point?

We have the writings of Herodotus showing 2460 years ago the land was called Palestine.

That was over 400 years before Jesus was even born. 

Herodotus was a historian.



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as the readers can easily see, the evil imp of satan changed phillistia to *palestina to make us think palestine is mentioned in the bible. Phillistia was settled by sea people from the aegean and were not semites. How low will this hound of hell sink to spread her terrorist worshipping propaganda? So *palestina is mentioned 4 times you imp of satan? Tell us how many hundreds of times israel is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from egypt to jordan to syria, the agean sea people were the philistines that came as invaders.
> They were pork eaters so the fire and garbage pits show the remains of bones.  Jews did not eat pork so their ancient gabage pit are totally pork free.  Pottery remains and loom weights have also been used for identification.  their art style is distinct.
> 
> Sherri, you really should get educated and stop calling people liars because you don't like the truth.  God knows what misinformation you were brought up on, but you need to get away and find new outlets of information to absorb and analyze.  The crud you have been swimming in will rod your brain.
> Put the bible down, since we know there are many errors in it.  From the OT to Revelations it is not history or prophecy, it is expression of faith and their limited understanding of the time.  Fact!  Surprise, god did not crate the world in six of our days, and revelations speaks of times past, not in our future.
> Pick up some real history and archeology books about the region.  The reality is far more interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So what is your point?
> 
> We have the writings of Herodotus showing 2460 years ago the land was called Palestine.
> 
> That was over 400 years before Jesus was even born.
> 
> Herodotus was a historian.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from egypt to jordan to syria, the agean sea people were the philistines that came as invaders.
> They were pork eaters so the fire and garbage pits show the remains of bones.  Jews did not eat pork so their ancient gabage pit are totally pork free.  Pottery remains and loom weights have also been used for identification.  their art style is distinct.
> 
> Sherri, you really should get educated and stop calling people liars because you don't like the truth.  God knows what misinformation you were brought up on, but you need to get away and find new outlets of information to absorb and analyze.  The crud you have been swimming in will rod your brain.
> Put the bible down, since we know there are many errors in it.  From the OT to Revelations it is not history or prophecy, it is expression of faith and their limited understanding of the time.  Fact!  Surprise, god did not crate the world in six of our days, and revelations speaks of times past, not in our future.
> Pick up some real history and archeology books about the region.  The reality is far more interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Herodotus was a homeless wino. He had a speech impediment when pronouncing the word "Philistia".


----------



## MJB12741

How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This website exposes Sherri for the piece of trash liar that she is !
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
> So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT PALESTINE.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Jesus would bitchslap anyone who called him a "Zionist".  Bitchslap you all the way to Galilee.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah. 





MJB12741 said:


> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This website exposes Sherri for the piece of trash liar that she is !
> 
> Joel 3:4 "Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.
> 
> It shows that every version of the bible says 'Philistia' in Joel 3:4, EXCEPT the King James Version.
> So of course, Sherri uses this version because of her obsession with PAlestine
> 
> PHILISTIA IS NOT PALESTINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be nice if Mrs. Sherri finally gets out of her home and takes her message on the road to the 850,000 Hindus in India and the over a billion people in China?  We know that she doesn't want to take her message to the Muslim world since the Iranian gang in her home wouldn't like that.  However, guess who is actually killing so many Christians in the world of today?


----------



## Victory67

Call Jesus a "Zionist" and he will drag you out of the Temple like a Pharisees and kick your ass down the stairs.


----------



## Sally

Actually I meant 850 million Hindus who are awaiting Mrs. Sherri's message.  It is evident that Victory doesn't read the sites of the Christians who are reporting on what the Muslims are doing to their fellow Christians in the Muslim world.  It's so nice how Muslims and their fellow travelers close their eyes to this.  Maybe they think, since Jesus is going to destroy the crosses and preach Islam, it is quite OK for Muslims to keep on murdering Christians.


----------



## Hossfly

*NOTICE TO VISITORS*

Hip boots or waders are required in order to read this thread.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jew haters are Jesus haters. Remember, Jesus was born and died a Jew you Jew hating imp of Satan.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus says:  "BANG!!!!  Call me a Zionist again, call me a Zionist again!  I dare you!"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> We have the writings of Herodotus showing 2460 years ago the land was called Palestine.
> 
> That was over 400 years before Jesus was even born.
> 
> Herodotus was a historian.
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> from egypt to jordan to syria, the agean sea people were the philistines that came as invaders.
> They were pork eaters so the fire and garbage pits show the remains of bones.  Jews did not eat pork so their ancient gabage pit are totally pork free.  Pottery remains and loom weights have also been used for identification.  their art style is distinct.
> 
> Sherri, you really should get educated and stop calling people liars because you don't like the truth.  God knows what misinformation you were brought up on, but you need to get away and find new outlets of information to absorb and analyze.  The crud you have been swimming in will rod your brain.
> Put the bible down, since we know there are many errors in it.  From the OT to Revelations it is not history or prophecy, it is expression of faith and their limited understanding of the time.  Fact!  Surprise, god did not crate the world in six of our days, and revelations speaks of times past, not in our future.
> Pick up some real history and archeology books about the region.  The reality is far more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Herodotus was a homeless wino. He had a speech impediment when pronouncing the word "Philistia".
Click to expand...


I thought Hero Dotus was what superheros get when they reach their golden years?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 23

English Standard Version (ESV)

Seven Woes to the Scribes and Pharisees

Then Jesus*said to the crowds and to his disciples,*The scribes and the Pharisees*sit on Moses' seat,*so do and observe whatever they tell you,*but not the works they do.*For they preach, but do not practice.They tie up heavy burdens, hard to bear,[a]*and lay them on people's shoulders, but they themselves are not willing to move them with their finger.*They do all their deeds*to be seen by others. For they maketheir phylacteries broad and*their fringes long,*and they*love the place of honor at feasts and*the best seats in the synagogues*and*greetings in*the marketplaces and being called*rabbi**by others.*But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are*all brothers.[c]And call no man your father on earth, for*you have one Father, who is in heaven.*Neither be called instructors, for you have one instructor,the Christ.*The greatest among you shall be your servant.*Whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.

But woe*to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you*shut the kingdom of heaven in people's faces. For you*neither enter yourselves nor allow those who would enter to go in.[d]*Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you travel across sea and land to make a single*proselyte, and when he becomes a proselyte, you make him twice as much a*child of*hell[e]*as yourselves.

Woe to*you,*blind guides, who say,*If anyone swears by the temple, it is nothing, but if anyone swears by the gold of the temple, he is bound by his oath.*You blind fools! For which is greater, the gold or*the temple that has made the gold sacred?*And you say, If anyone swears by the altar, it is nothing, but if anyone swears by*the gift that is on the altar, he is bound by his oath.*You blind men! For which is greater, the gift or*the altar that makes the gift sacred?*So whoever swears by the altar swears by it and by everything on it.*And whoever swears by the temple swears by it and by*him who dwells in it.*And whoever swears by*heaven swears by*the throne of God and by*him who sits upon it.

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For*you tithe mint and dill and*cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law:justice and mercy and faithfulness.*These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.*You blind guides, straining out a gnat and swallowing*a camel!

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For*you clean the outside of*the cup and the plate, but inside they are full of*greed and self-indulgence.*You blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of*the cup and the plate, that the outside also may be clean.

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are likewhitewashed tombs, which outwardly appear beautiful, but within are full of dead people's bones and*all uncleanness.*So you alsooutwardly appear righteous to others, but within you are full ofhypocrisy and lawlessness.

Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you build the tombs of the prophets and decorate the monuments of the righteous,saying, If we had lived in the days of our fathers, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets.*Thus you witness against yourselves that you are*sons of those who murdered the prophets.*Fill up, then, the measure of your fathers.*You serpents,you brood of vipers, how are you to escape being sentenced to*hell?Therefore*I send you*prophets and wise men and*scribes,*some of whom you will kill and crucify, and*some you will*flog in your synagogues and*persecute from town to town,*so that on you may come all*the righteous blood shed on earth, from the blood of righteous*Abel to the blood of*Zechariah the son of Barachiah,[f]*whom you murdered between*the sanctuary and*the altar.*Truly, I say to you,all these things will come upon this generation.

Lament over Jerusalem

O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that*kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have*gathered*your children together*as a hen gathers her brood*under her wings, and*you were not willing!*See,*your house is left to you desolate.*For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say,*Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

These are the words of  Jesus to all Zionists.

Zionists reject Jesus  for who He says He is and call Him something He is not.







Victory67 said:



			Call Jesus a "Zionist" and he will drag you out of the Temple like a Pharisees and kick your ass down the stairs.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These Zionists keep slandering Jesus, woe is them for what they do here, I say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mr Jesus and I had a great time at the gun range.

For about an hour, we Cast Lead at targets of Arafat and Hitler. We finally stopped because we got tired of hearing them whine about Mr Jesus repeatedly raising them from the dead.

Then we walked around with our SodaStream machines. The other shooters were amazed by our ability to turn water into Fresca.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What I remember, first and foremost, Satan filled Zionist, is that Jesus is Son Of God who saves me and all who believe in Him. 

And I praise God for Jesus.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew haters are Jesus haters. Remember, Jesus was born and died a Jew you Jew hating imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

I talked to Jesus last week.  We had a nice chat.  Drank some good Irish whiskey.

He told me that the next time someone calls him a "Zionist", he is going to grab the punk by his feet, swing the guy around, and slam his head against the Wailing Wall.

Jesus doesn't like being lied about and he don't take no shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I remember, first and foremost, Satan filled Zionist, is that Jesus is Son Of God who saves me and all who believe in Him.
> 
> And I praise God for Jesus.



Who saves your "Palestinian" Muslim friends who don't believe in Jesus??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62Qfbrc1jdo]Could it Be..... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As long as you deny Jesus as Messiah, your words about Jesus have no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one Jesus.
> 
> Do you accept Him as Messiah?
> 
> The big problem with Zionists is you see yourselves as God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie. Zionists don't see themselves as God. Stop lying
> 
> And weather I believe in Jesus as the Messiah or not is not your business. Everybody is entitled to his/her beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Try a new church.  Learn to live your faith rather than preach it.  Give your time and service to help others.  Tend the sick and elderly.  Volunteer with saving animals.  Feed the hungry.  Build new homes with habitat for humanity.  Help kids with their homework.  Get out and work in a community garden.  Take some classes and learn something new.  Make clothes for the disabled.  Raise money for some community cause.  Understand the mean of the archaic language instead of strict interpretation to the letter.  Jesus dislike the Pharisees, which is exactly what you have become.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Try a new church.  Learn to live your faith rather than preach it.  Give your time and service to help others.  Tend the sick and elderly.  Volunteer with saving animals.  Feed the hungry.  Build new homes with habitat for humanity.  Help kids with their homework.  Get out and work in a community garden.  Take some classes and learn something new.  Make clothes for the disabled.  Raise money for some community cause.  Understand the mean of the archaic language instead of strict interpretation to the letter.  Jesus dislike the Pharisees, which is exactly what you have become.



Now now, the Pharisees are well respected by modern day Jews.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> I talked to Jesus last week.  We had a nice chat.  Drank some good Irish whiskey.
> 
> He told me that the next time someone calls him a "Zionist", he is going to grab the punk by his feet, swing the guy around, and slam his head against the Wailing Wall.
> 
> Jesus doesn't like being lied about and he don't take no shit.



Well I also spoke to Jesus last week, and he told me he isn't too happy about Muslims murdering his followers and destroying his churches.  Hmm, wonder how many followers of Jesus were murdered in the Middle East, Southeast Asia and Africa this week so far by the followers of Mohammed.  Jesus said that he is very proud of Raymond Ibrahim, a good Christian with Egyptian roots, who gathers up the reports of just what is happening to his followers.

Furthermore, Jesus told me that he is very proud of the Assyrians in America who are learning Aramaic.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus emailed me yesterday and told me that the next time some fool calls him a "Zionist", he is gonna pop a cap in his ass.

Jesus is a man of peace but he hates liars.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Jesus emailed me yesterday and told me that the next time some fool calls him a "Zionist", he is gonna pop a cap in his ass.
> 
> Jesus is a man of peace but he hates liars.



And Mr Jesus is a Hell of a shot. He shot at Arafat today at the range, and I thought he missed. He told me to go take a closer look.

The bullet was lodged in Arafat's left nostril.


----------



## Victory67

I was walking down the street with Jesus a few weeks ago.

Some guy walked up to us and said "hey Jesus, you a Zionist right?".

Jesus than grabbed the punk by his throat and told him  "you call me that filthy name again and I cut you, man!!".

We then got ice coffee at Dunkin Donuts.  It was a good day.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Jesus emailed me yesterday and told me that the next time some fool calls him a "Zionist", he is gonna pop a cap in his ass.
> 
> Jesus is a man of peace but he hates liars.



Certainly he must hate those who have nothing to say about those who are busy murdering his followers in many parts of the world.  Maybe it is you who should bend over for Jesus so that he can pop a cap in your ass for overlooking what is happening to Christians.  Not even a word from you about the descendents of some of his original followers, the Coptic Christians, and what is happening to them.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus loves Mankind but he hates Zionists.

He told me so over sushi.


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> Jesus loves Mankind but he hates Zionists.
> 
> He told me so over sushi.




I am delighted that you invited Jesus for kosher sushi     Sushi has become 
very popular at kosher celebratons.      Jews are accustomed to something 
like raw fish.     Smoke salmon and pickled herring  are----actually also ---
not  "cooked" ------not exactly raw since they are either smoked of 
pickled-----but not cooked in the conventional way----so sushi is only 
a hop and a skip away for  Jesus-----the  zionist pharisee.    Jesus loved 
zionist pharisees      He disliked  the  SADDUCEES   and  the ROMANS which 
is why he attacked the  roman/sadducee cooperation as manifested by the 
"money changers"  in the temple court yard.    So the romans crucified him 
for sedition  against rome


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Jesus loves Mankind but he hates Zionists.
> 
> He told me so over sushi.




Did Jesus Martinez like his Sushi?  I don't think the original Jesus would find himself in a Sushi bar.  Plus the original Jesus would tell you that since he loves mankind, he would appreciate it if you tell your friends to stop murdering his followers.


----------



## MJB12741

Now now calm down Sherri.  I love Jesus with all my heart & soul.  A Jewish man of love & peace.  And without the Zionist Jesus there would be no Zionist Christians to worship him in their support of Israel.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, there is no truth in a Zionist, you are filled with Satan's lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus loves Mankind but he hates Zionists.
> 
> He told me so over sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus Martinez like his Sushi?  I don't think the original Jesus would find himself in a Sushi bar.  Plus the original Jesus would tell you that since he loves mankind, he would appreciate it if you tell your friends to stop murdering his followers.
Click to expand...



There is kosher sushi now-------obviously   victory entertained Jesus in a kosher  Eatery---
Jesus would eat in no other


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> Now now calm down Sherri.  I love Jesus with all my heart & soul.  A Jewish man of love & peace.  And without the Zionist Jesus there would be no Zionist Christians to worship him in their support of Israel.



Jesus loves Mankind but he hates Zionism.  Even more than he hates Pharisees.

Last I heard Jesus was in the klink for throwing a Zionist out a 5th story window.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus told his followers to expect persecution. 

Why does Sally deny and disbelieve Jesus very own words?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Matthew 5:10*&#9658;

English Standard Version
Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If a person is not persecuted for their faith, they are not a real Christian.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If a person is not persecuted for their faith, they are not a real Christian.



Then can you tell us why there are good Christians risking their lives living in countries where they can give a report on all the persecutions against the Christians living in each particular country?  Do you think they are putting their lives in danger just for the fun of it?


----------



## MHunterB

Awwww, the l'il sherrifilth is lying to itself again ...... of course it's incapable of speaking any truth about its nasty self!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If a person is not persecuted for their faith, they are not a real Christian.



Logical Fallacies No True Scotsman Fallacy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If you loved Jesus, you would call Him Messiah, you would know what real love is, and you would not be slandering His name here by falsely calling Him a Zionist. 




MJB12741 said:


> Now now calm down Sherri.  I love Jesus with all my heart & soul.  A Jewish man of love & peace.  And without the Zionist Jesus there would be no Zionist Christians to worship him in their support of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jess told his followers to expect persecution.
> 
> Why does Sally deny and disbelieve Jesus very own words?




Jesus and his followers were experiencing persecution-----in fact it was your kith and 
kin who persecuted them -----Most models of the developement of western civilization 
including the first  second and third reichs-----cite western civilization as developing 
from  Greece---on to  Rome and thence to Europe---especially via   the British Isles 
which were invaded by the  Rome---and then the  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE ---the first Reich.

Jews were persecuted in all of your REICHS      first, second and third.     In fact the 
laws mandating that persecution------from the first thru the third  (the nuremburg laws)  
were  all essentially the same code----(see the Justinian code)     Shariah law regarding 
dhimmis was LIFTED  from the Justinian code.     Thus it was your kith and kin who 
galvanized  the overwhelming majority of genocides in the history of mankind. 

an interesting factoid is-----that your PERSIAN kith and kin invented crucifixtion.    But 
it was the greek, roman progression that made it popular amongst your kith and kin. 
until about  300 AD       After 300  AD-----your kith and kin developed other more 
creative forms of death by torture ----notably the INSTURMENTS OF THE INQUISITION


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus told his followers to expect persecution.
> 
> Why does Sally deny and disbelieve Jesus very own words?




I think Jesus was more apt to raise his glass of wine and say "To Life," and not to tell people to expect persecution and be happy about it.  However, if you are into persecution, is anyone or anything stopping you from going into the countries which are persecuting Christians and telling the Christians there to be happy that they are being persecuted?


----------



## Victory67

Last I heard Jesus was doing 5 to 15 at San Quentin for shanking a Zionist who cut him in line at Best Buy.

Jesus ain't no Zionist, fool.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All Christians are called to take stands for Jesus and suffer persecution. They report on others, if they do it for Christ, that may be their calling and they suffer for Christ too.

Richard Wurmbrandt was imprisoned in Romania and then he was freed and founded Voice Of The Martyrs to speak out about and assist the persecuted Church. Their stories need sharing with other Christians.

Some are called to die as martyrs for Christ, just as they were from the beginning. 

Some report on these persecutions.

Some are called to embrace social justice issues like Apartheid.

Christ calls all who believe in Him to do His work and we all have different callings and tasks and gifts. 





Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person is not persecuted for their faith, they are not a real Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then can you tell us why there are good Christians risking their lives living in countries where they can give a report on all the persecutions against the Christians living in each particular country?  Do you think they are putting their lives in danger just for the fun of it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If you loved Jesus, you would call Him Messiah, you would know what real love is, and you would not be slandering His name here by falsely calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now calm down Sherri.  I love Jesus with all my heart & soul.  A Jewish man of love & peace.  And without the Zionist Jesus there would be no Zionist Christians to worship him in their support of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you loved Jesus like you say you do you would not spend 20 hours a day spewing Jew hate. You would be bringing those Palestinian terrorists you claim to love to Jesus. Your hatred for Jews outweighs your love for those heathens. BTW...how are your typing fingers feeling? They say they're the first to go when you get leprosy after being turned over to Satan for blasphemy.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All Christians are called to take stands for Jesus and suffer persecution. They report on others, if they do it for Christ, that may be their calling and they suffer for Christ too.
> 
> Richard Wurmbrandt was imprisoned in Romania and then he was freed and founded Voice Of The Martyrs to speak out about and assist the persecuted Church. Their stories need sharing with other Christians.
> 
> Some are called to die as martyrs for Christ, just as they were from the beginning.
> 
> Some report on these persecutions.
> 
> Some are called to embrace social justice issues like Apartheid.
> 
> Christ calls all who believe in Him to do His work and we all have different callings and tasks and gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person is not persecuted for their faith, they are not a real Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then can you tell us why there are good Christians risking their lives living in countries where they can give a report on all the persecutions against the Christians living in each particular country?  Do you think they are putting their lives in danger just for the fun of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How about those Palestinian Muslims you worship? They don't believe Jesus is the Messiah. Goes to show you could give a shit about them. You're too busy hating Jews.


----------



## Victory67

Bloodrock44 said:


> How about those Palestinian Muslims you worship? They don't believe Jesus is the Messiah. Goes to show you could give a shit about them. You're too busy hating Jews.



Muslims accept Jesus as the Messiah, you dumbass.


----------



## MHunterB

MJB12741 said:


> Now now calm down Sherri.  I love Jesus with all my heart & soul.  A Jewish man of love & peace.  And without the Zionist Jesus there would be no Zionist Christians to worship him in their support of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right, Christian haters are Christ haters,  the ones like you who reject Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say there is no truth in Jesus.  Shame on you, you Christian hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The only Christ-hater I see here is the filthy sherrithing, that presumes to speak for Jesus.......


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All Christians are called to take stands for Jesus and suffer persecution. They report on others, if they do it for Christ, that may be their calling and they suffer for Christ too.
> 
> Richard Wurmbrandt was imprisoned in Romania and then he was freed and founded Voice Of The Martyrs to speak out about and assist the persecuted Church. Their stories need sharing with other Christians.
> 
> Some are called to die as martyrs for Christ, just as they were from the beginning.
> 
> Some report on these persecutions.
> 
> Some are called to embrace social justice issues like Apartheid.
> 
> Christ calls all who believe in Him to do His work and we all have different callings and tasks and gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person is not persecuted for their faith, they are not a real Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then can you tell us why there are good Christians risking their lives living in countries where they can give a report on all the persecutions against the Christians living in each particular country?  Do you think they are putting their lives in danger just for the fun of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, Mrs. Sherri sits behind her computer night and day where she is safe while the good Christians put their lives in danger reporting on what is happening to other Christians.  Speaking of Voices of Martyrs, did you ever sign their petition regarding that Christian woman, Asia Bibi, who was thrown in a Pakistani jail to rot after being accused of allegedly committing blasphemy by her neighbor.  If you didn't, why is it taking you so long?  After all, being a mother, I would think that you would like to see her released from jail so that she can join her children.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Yeah, Mrs. Sherri sits behind her computer night and day where she is safe while the good Christians put their lives in danger reporting on what is happening to other Christians.  Speaking of Voices of Martyrs, did you ever sign their petition regarding that Christian woman, Asia Bibi, who was thrown in a Pakistani jail to rot after being accused of allegedly committing blasphemy by her neighbor.  If you didn't, why is it taking you so long?  After all, being a mother, I would think that you would like to see her released from jail so that she can join her children.



What do you think about the blackhat Jews who routinely spit on Christians in Jerusalem?


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just received the following telegram from Mr Jesus...
> 
> 
> SHERRI INC IS WRONG
> 
> STOP
> 
> I AM A ZIONIST
> 
> STOP
> 
> I DO NOT AGREE WITH ANYTHING SHERRI INC SAYS
> 
> STOP
> 
> SHERRI INC ARE AGENTS OF SATAN
> 
> FULL STOP
> 
> SEND


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mrs. Sherri sits behind her computer night and day where she is safe while the good Christians put their lives in danger reporting on what is happening to other Christians.  Speaking of Voices of Martyrs, did you ever sign their petition regarding that Christian woman, Asia Bibi, who was thrown in a Pakistani jail to rot after being accused of allegedly committing blasphemy by her neighbor.  If you didn't, why is it taking you so long?  After all, being a mother, I would think that you would like to see her released from jail so that she can join her children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the blackhat Jews who routinely spit on Christians in Jerusalem?
Click to expand...

Yes, every single blackhat Jew spits on any Christian they can find in Jerusalem.  I have a unicorn as a pet.


----------



## Hossfly

*Time out, boys and girls. It's Sherriah, INC. shift change time.*


----------



## Victory67

Jesus would rather be crucified than be a Zionist.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Yes, every single blackhat Jew spits on any Christian they can find in Jerusalem.  I have a unicorn as a pet.



Jesus is a Zionist and you have a pet unicorn.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Roudy

Sherri Inc. give it up.  We know you guys are Muslims writing from abroad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hossfly said:


> *Time out, boys and girls. It's Sherriah, INC. shift change time.*



Can we please get Potty Mouth Sherri???    


That's my favorite one.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every single blackhat Jew spits on any Christian they can find in Jerusalem.  I have a unicorn as a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist and you have a pet unicorn.
> 
> It all makes sense now.
Click to expand...

What's the big deal, Lucy? What about your pet gerbil? You know. the one you shaved, de-clawed and de-fanged.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every single blackhat Jew spits on any Christian they can find in Jerusalem.  I have a unicorn as a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist and you have a pet unicorn.
> 
> It all makes sense now.
Click to expand...

But according to Sherri Hamas is Jesus like.  Ho ho ho!  You guys seem to be from the same alien planet.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Jesus would rather be crucified than be a Zionist.


According to the New Testament he was indeed a Zionist who crucified, as king of the Jews.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every single blackhat Jew spits on any Christian they can find in Jerusalem.  I have a unicorn as a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist and you have a pet unicorn.
> 
> It all makes sense now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the big deal, Lucy? What about your pet gerbil? You know. the one you shaved, de-clawed and de-fanged.
Click to expand...

Did HumiliatingDefeat67 run out of batteries again?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> What's the big deal, Lucy? What about your pet gerbil? You know. the one you shaved, de-clawed and de-fanged.



Jesus is my homeboy and I don't like ***** like you lying about him.

Its for your own protection. Jesus ain't no Zionist.  Don't mess with the Jesus.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try a new church.  Learn to live your faith rather than preach it.  Give your time and service to help others.  Tend the sick and elderly.  Volunteer with saving animals.  Feed the hungry.  Build new homes with habitat for humanity.  Help kids with their homework.  Get out and work in a community garden.  Take some classes and learn something new.  Make clothes for the disabled.  Raise money for some community cause.  Understand the mean of the archaic language instead of strict interpretation to the letter.  Jesus dislike the Pharisees, which is exactly what you have become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, the Pharisees are well respected by modern day Jews.
Click to expand...


And I don't support the haridim either, or any orthodoxy in religion.
At best they are quaint, at worst bigoted and narrow minded.  They can't see beyond their books.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So many Muslims I have read about in Palestine who hold Jesus in reverence and awe, and it is amazing watching the popular resistance to Israeli Occupation, as Palestinians embrace Jesus way and Jesus teachings.

I stand in awe of how God shows Jesus to mankind!


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Time out, boys and girls. It's Sherriah, INC. shift change time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get Potty Mouth Sherri???
> 
> 
> That's my favorite one.
Click to expand...

She's at the mosque water cooler aka toilet, drinking water.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> According to the New Testament he was indeed a Zionist who crucified, as king of the Jews.



Mad Magazine has yet to publish a version of the New Testament.

Don't lie about Jesus again, he might just come back from the dead and kick your ass.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is a Zionist and you have a pet unicorn.
> 
> It all makes sense now.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the big deal, Lucy? What about your pet gerbil? You know. the one you shaved, de-clawed and de-fanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did HumiliatingDefeat67 run out of batteries again?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Used up those batteries when he got this month's Victoria's Secret catalogue.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So many Muslims I have read about in Palestine who hold Jesus in reverence and awe, and it is amazing watching the popular resistance to Israeli Occupation, as Palestinians embrace Jesus way and Jesus teachings.
> 
> I stand in awe of how God shows Jesus to mankind!


Muslims want to create an Islamic Khalifate of Palestine.  I don't see any Jesus in that one.  You'd think there are enough Islamic shithole terrorist cesspools in the world.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New Testament he was indeed a Zionist who crucified, as king of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Magazine has yet to publish a version of the New Testament.
> 
> Don't lie about Jesus again, he might just come back from the dead and kick your ass.
Click to expand...

That's something you should be worried about.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the big deal, Lucy? What about your pet gerbil? You know. the one you shaved, de-clawed and de-fanged.
> 
> 
> 
> Did HumiliatingDefeat67 run out of batteries again?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Used up those batteries when he got this month's Victoria's Secret catalogue.
Click to expand...

I think HumiliatingDefeat67 goes to FATIMA'S SECRET to get his special underwear with the hole on the backside.  LOL


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> That's something you should be worried about.



I know who Jesus was and who he wasn't.

And I know for damn sure he was no Zionist.

Call him a Zionist again and he might send a plague upon your house.


----------



## MJB12741

Seriously, how can anyone but a mental case say she worships Jesus while hating Jews, the people of his birth, & hating his Zionist Christian followers???  





Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you loved Jesus, you would call Him Messiah, you would know what real love is, and you would not be slandering His name here by falsely calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now calm down Sherri.  I love Jesus with all my heart & soul.  A Jewish man of love & peace.  And without the Zionist Jesus there would be no Zionist Christians to worship him in their support of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you loved Jesus like you say you do you would not spend 20 hours a day spewing Jew hate. You would be bringing those Palestinian terrorists you claim to love to Jesus. Your hatred for Jews outweighs your love for those heathens. BTW...how are your typing fingers feeling? They say they're the first to go when you get leprosy after being turned over to Satan for blasphemy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try a new church.  Learn to live your faith rather than preach it.  Give your time and service to help others.  Tend the sick and elderly.  Volunteer with saving animals.  Feed the hungry.  Build new homes with habitat for humanity.  Help kids with their homework.  Get out and work in a community garden.  Take some classes and learn something new.  Make clothes for the disabled.  Raise money for some community cause.  Understand the mean of the archaic language instead of strict interpretation to the letter.  Jesus dislike the Pharisees, which is exactly what you have become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, the Pharisees are well respected by modern day Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't support the haridim either, or any orthodoxy in religion.
> At best they are quaint, at worst bigoted and narrow minded.  They can't see beyond their books.
Click to expand...

Do you think Muslims can see beyond the 72 virgins?  When you mortgage 72 virgins over eternity, that ain't such a good deal.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's something you should be worried about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know who Jesus was and who he wasn't.
> 
> And I know for damn sure he was no Zionist.
> 
> Call him a Zionist again and he might send a plague upon your house.
Click to expand...

Those voices in your head aren't Jesus, Mahmoud.  Will the plaque be made of gold or silver?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So many Muslims I have read about in Palestine who hold Jesus in reverence and awe, and it is amazing watching the popular resistance to Israeli Occupation, as Palestinians embrace Jesus way and Jesus teachings.
> 
> I stand in awe of how God shows Jesus to mankind!


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Seriously, how can anyone but a mental case say she worships Jesus while hating Jews, the people of his birth, & hating his Zionist Christian followers???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you loved Jesus, you would call Him Messiah, you would know what real love is, and you would not be slandering His name here by falsely calling Him a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you loved Jesus like you say you do you would not spend 20 hours a day spewing Jew hate. You would be bringing those Palestinian terrorists you claim to love to Jesus. Your hatred for Jews outweighs your love for those heathens. BTW...how are your typing fingers feeling? They say they're the first to go when you get leprosy after being turned over to Satan for blasphemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I know, isn't that hilarious.  They worship a man who was born Jewish, yet they claim he hated Israel and the Jews!


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Those voices in your head aren't Jesus, Mahmoud.  Will the plaque be made of gold or silver?



Dumbass doesn't know the difference between a plague and a plaque.

Which shows why you think Jesus was a Zionist.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> I know, isn't that hilarious.  They worship a man who was born Jewish, yet they claim he hated Israel and the Jews!



Dumbass doesn't know the difference between plague and plaque and now thinks Zionism means love for ancient Israel.

Stop lying about Jesus before he beats you senseless.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many Muslims I have read about in Palestine who hold Jesus in reverence and awe, and it is amazing watching the popular resistance to Israeli Occupation, as Palestinians embrace Jesus way and Jesus teachings.
> 
> I stand in awe of how God shows Jesus to mankind!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those voices in your head aren't Jesus, Mahmoud.  Will the plaque be made of gold or silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass doesn't know the difference between a plague and a plaque.
> 
> Which shows why you think Jesus was a Zionist.
Click to expand...

Dumbass IslamoNazi moron has no sense of humor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those voices in your head aren't Jesus, Mahmoud.  Will the plaque be made of gold or silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass doesn't know the difference between a plague and a plaque.
> 
> Which shows why you think Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass IslamoNazi moron has no sense of humor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Dumbass IslamoNazi moron has no sense of humor.



Dumbass?

You're the fool who can't tell the difference between a plague and a plaque.

And you also think Jesus was a Zionist.  Do you also think he was a member of the Republican National Committee and the Salvation Army?

This thread is almost as dumb as you.  Maybe dumber.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass IslamoNazi moron has no sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass?
> 
> You're the fool who can't tell the difference between a plague and a plaque.
> 
> And you also think Jesus was a Zionist.  Do you also think he was a member of the Republican National Committee and the Salvation Army?
> 
> This thread is almost as dumb as you.  Maybe dumber.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Sorry Rat but I appear to have images turned off.

How about you describe the image in words?


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass IslamoNazi moron has no sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass?
> 
> You're the fool who can't tell the difference between a plague and a plaque.
> 
> And you also think Jesus was a Zionist.  Do you also think he was a member of the Republican National Committee and the Salvation Army?
> 
> This thread is almost as dumb as you.  Maybe dumber.
Click to expand...

No I made a joke, and you the imbecile didn't get it.  

In other news, Baghdad Bob reports that the Arabs were victorious in 1967.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rat but *I appear to have images turned off.*
> 
> How about you describe the image in words?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rat but I appear to have images turned off.
> 
> How about you describe the image in words?
Click to expand...

How do you appear to have something if it doesn't appear?  

Did you graduate from Nation of Islam School of Stupidity?


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New Testament he was indeed a Zionist who crucified, as king of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Magazine has yet to publish a version of the New Testament.
> 
> Don't lie about Jesus again, he might just come back from the dead and kick your ass.
Click to expand...


He died as a criminal against the roman state.  King of the Jews was his crime on the titulus.  Read the bible.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> He died as a criminal against the roman state.  King of the Jews was his crime on the titulus.  Read the bible.



His crime was pissing off the Jewish leadership and threatening Roman order.

But he was no Zionist.  It would be impossible unless he was a time traveler.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> How do you appear to have something if it doesn't appear?
> 
> Did you graduate from Nation of Islam School of Stupidity?



Dumbass can't tell the difference between plague and plaque.  And he thinks Jesus was a Zionist.

Damn are you dumb!


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New Testament he was indeed a Zionist who crucified, as king of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Magazine has yet to publish a version of the New Testament.
> 
> Don't lie about Jesus again, he might just come back from the dead and kick your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He died as a criminal against the roman state.  King of the Jews was his crime on the titulus.  Read the bible.
Click to expand...

You're assuming Defeat67 can read....


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you appear to have something if it doesn't appear?
> 
> Did you graduate from Nation of Islam School of Stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass can't tell the difference between plague and plaque.  And he thinks Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Damn are you dumb!
Click to expand...

Your village just called, they're missing an idiot.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New Testament he was indeed a Zionist who crucified, as king of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Magazine has yet to publish a version of the New Testament.
> 
> Don't lie about Jesus again, he might just come back from the dead and kick your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He died as a criminal against the roman state.  King of the Jews was his crime on the titulus.  Read the bible.
Click to expand...

Was titilus a relative of bigus dickus?  Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He died as a criminal against the roman state.  King of the Jews was his crime on the titulus.  Read the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His crime was pissing off the Jewish leadership and threatening Roman order.
> 
> But he was no Zionist.  It would be impossible unless he was a time traveler.
Click to expand...

If Jesus was alive he would have shat on Palestine.  

True story.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So many Muslims I have read about in Palestine who hold Jesus in reverence and awe, and it is amazing watching the popular resistance to Israeli Occupation, as Palestinians embrace Jesus way and Jesus teachings.
> 
> I stand in awe of how God shows Jesus to mankind!



You fucking heretic and imp of Satan. Holding Jesus in awe and claiming him as Messiah is two different things and you know it. According to your belief, they are not saved unless they profess that Jesus is the Messiah. You could give a shit about their souls. You only use them to espouse your Jew hate, you hound of Hell.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many Muslims I have read about in Palestine who hold Jesus in reverence and awe, and it is amazing watching the popular resistance to Israeli Occupation, as Palestinians embrace Jesus way and Jesus teachings.
> 
> I stand in awe of how God shows Jesus to mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking heretic and imp of Satan. Holding Jesus in awe and claiming him as Messiah is two different things and you know it. According to your belief, they are not saved unless they profess that Jesus is the Messiah. You could give a shit about their souls. You only use them to espouse your Jew hate, you hound of Hell.
Click to expand...

Why is it that everytime after Sherri posts, Satan appears and says "I'm Satan, and I approve of this message"?


----------



## Victory67

Bloodrock44 said:


> You fucking heretic and imp of Satan. Holding Jesus in awe and claiming him as Messiah is two different things and you know it. According to your belief, they are not saved unless they profess that Jesus is the Messiah. You could give a shit about their souls. You only use them to espouse your Jew hate, you hound of Hell.



Bait cast.

Bait taken.

"We're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> If Jesus was alive he would have shat on Palestine.
> 
> True story.



Jesus has a special stick just for beating the asses of folks who call him a "Zionist".

He's been itching to use it too.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus was alive he would have shat on Palestine.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus has a special stick just for beating the asses of folks who call him a "Zionist".
> 
> He's been itching to use it too.
Click to expand...

No actually Jesus was probably a radical Zionist who called a Philistine a dog, you kalb dog.  He said he came to save Zion from oppression.

True story.  

"A Canaanite woman from that vicinity came to him, crying out, 'Lord, Son of David, have mercy on me! My daughter is suffering terribly from demon-possession.  Jesus did not answer a word.  So his disciples came to him and urged him, 'Send her away, for she keeps crying out after us.'  He [Jesus] answered, 'I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel.'  The woman came and knelt before him.   'Lord, help me!' she said.  He [Jesus] replied 'It is not right to take the children's [Jews] bread [blessings and miracles reserved for them] and toss it to their dogs [the Canaanite, or the Philistines].'  'Yes, Lord' she said, 'but even the dogs eat the crumbs that fall from their masters' table.'   Then Jesus answered, 'Woman, you have great faith! Your request is granted.'   And her daughter was healed from that very hour.   (From the NIV Bible, Matthew 15:22-28)"


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> No actually Jesus was probably a radical Zionist called a Philistine a dog, you kalb dog.  He said he came to save Zion from oppression.
> 
> True story.



The Bible says that the only thing Jesus hated more than a Pharisee, was a Zionist.

Best you stay out of churches cause me might come down from the cross and beat you with his crown of thorns.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually Jesus was probably a radical Zionist called a Philistine a dog, you kalb dog.  He said he came to save Zion from oppression.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the only thing Jesus hated more than a Pharisee, was a Zionist.
> 
> Best you stay out of churches cause me might come down from the cross and beat you with his crown of thorns.
Click to expand...

Jesus: "I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel"

True story.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Jesus: "I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel"
> 
> True story.



Jesus told me that if he is called a "Zionist" one more time, he is giving up his throne and becoming a pediatrician.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you appear to have something if it doesn't appear?
> 
> Did you graduate from Nation of Islam School of Stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass can't tell the difference between plague and plaque.  And he thinks Jesus was a Zionist.
> 
> Damn are you dumb!
Click to expand...


spelling errors might have more to do with typing speed and auto spell check.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> spelling errors might have more to do with typing speed and auto spell check.



No, he either failed to put on his glasses or he missed the day at school where they learned the difference between a "g" and a "q".

Jesus hates Zionists but he hates idiots more.  Idiots like Roudy.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> spelling errors might have more to do with typing speed and auto spell check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he either failed to put on his glasses or he missed the day at school where they learned the difference between a "g" and a "q".
> 
> Jesus hates Zionists but he hates idiots more.  Idiots like Roudy.
Click to expand...

Poor Islamist douchebag can't recognize wordplay. Wow, exactly how educated are you?


----------



## Roudy

Here's to Jesus the Zionist calling Defeat67  and his ilk rabid dogs. 


"A Canaanite woman from that vicinity came to him, crying out, 'Lord, Son of David, have mercy on me! My daughter is suffering terribly from demon-possession. Jesus did not answer a word. So his disciples came to him and urged him, 'Send her away, for she keeps crying out after us.' He [Jesus] answered, 'I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel.' The woman came and knelt before him. 'Lord, help me!' she said. He [Jesus] replied 'It is not right to take the children's [Jews] bread [blessings and miracles reserved for them] and toss it to their dogs [the Canaanite, or the Philistines].' 'Yes, Lord' she said, 'but even the dogs eat the crumbs that fall from their masters' table.' Then Jesus answered, 'Woman, you have great faith! Your request is granted.' And her daughter was healed from that very hour. 
(From the NIV Bible, Matthew 15:22-28)"


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus: "I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel"
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus told me that if he is called a "Zionist" one more time, he is giving up his throne and becoming a pediatrician.
Click to expand...

What country, house, and kin do you think Jesus the Zionist Jew referring to in this verse?  Ooops!

 "And Jesus said to them, 'A prophet is not without honour, except in his own country, and among his own kin, and in his own house.'" (also in Matthew 13:57, Luke 4:24 and John 4:43).


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Poor Islamist douchebag can't recognize wordplay. Wow, exactly how educated are you?



Playing with words?  Is that your excuse?


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Islamist douchebag can't recognize wordplay. Wow, exactly how educated are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with words?  Is that your excuse?
Click to expand...

No I switched them to fuck with you, but it not only did it go over your head, you actually thought you "caught me" in some fatal mistake. Is that how desperate and uneducated you are?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Islamist douchebag can't recognize wordplay. Wow, exactly how educated are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with words?  Is that your excuse?
Click to expand...

Lets get back on topic. Why do you think Jesus the Zionist said this:

  "These twelve Jesus sent out with the following instructions: 'Do not go among the Gentiles or enter any town of the Samaritans. Go rather to the lost sheep of Israel.'  (From the NIV Bible, Matthew 10:5-6)"


----------



## MJB12741

Several times you have posted Biblical scripture confirming that Jesus is a Zionist along with the several links posted on this thread by Christian scholars, clergymen & historians.  But let us hope Sherri will continue on with her rants to the contrary to keep us laughing.




Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Islamist douchebag can't recognize wordplay. Wow, exactly how educated are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with words?  Is that your excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets get back on topic. Why do you think Jesus the Zionist said this:
> 
> "These twelve Jesus sent out with the following instructions: 'Do not go among the Gentiles or enter any town of the Samaritans. Go rather to the lost sheep of Israel.'  (From the NIV Bible, Matthew 10:5-6)"
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Lets get back on topic. Why do you think Jesus the Zionist said this:
> 
> "These twelve Jesus sent out with the following instructions: 'Do not go among the Gentiles or enter any town of the Samaritans. Go rather to the lost sheep of Israel.'  (From the NIV Bible, Matthew 10:5-6)"



Call Jesus a Zionist again and he will come down from the cross and kick your ass.

He likes kicking Pharisee ass.  Read the Bible and you'll see.


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> Several times you have posted Biblical scripture confirming that Jesus is a Zionist along with the several links posted on this thread by Christian scholars, clergymen & historians.  But let us hope Sherri will continue on with her rants to the contrary to keep us laughing.



Please don't take this the wrong way, but are you fucking retarded?

How the hell could Jesus believe in a political philosophy that came 2,000 years after his death?


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several times you have posted Biblical scripture confirming that Jesus is a Zionist along with the several links posted on this thread by Christian scholars, clergymen & historians.  But let us hope Sherri will continue on with her rants to the contrary to keep us laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but are you fucking retarded?
> 
> How the hell could Jesus believe in a political philosophy that came 2,000 years after his death?
Click to expand...

Back in New Testament time, things were written in Greek. Ism in Greek was 'ismos'. They used that suffix then, believe it or not.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Back in New Testament time, things were written in Greek. Ism in Greek was 'ismos'. They used that suffix then, believe it or not.



What is your point?


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in New Testament time, things were written in Greek. Ism in Greek was 'ismos'. They used that suffix then, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point?
Click to expand...

Go read the Bible in Greek, Mr. Scholar


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get back on topic. Why do you think Jesus the Zionist said this:
> 
> "These twelve Jesus sent out with the following instructions: 'Do not go among the Gentiles or enter any town of the Samaritans. Go rather to the lost sheep of Israel.'  (From the NIV Bible, Matthew 10:5-6)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Jesus a Zionist again and he will come down from the cross and kick your ass.
> 
> He likes kicking Pharisee ass.  Read the Bible and you'll see.
Click to expand...


Pharisee still exist in judaism,  Sadducee in christianity (I am in business with the lord). 
The temple practices no longer apply so not all 613 mizvot can be observed today.  Those who spend their whole lives studying and debating the tamlud attempt to be sticklers for the letter of the laws, while the tamlud is really just commentary and discussions on how to apply the law, not the laws themselves.
Mizvots are not commandments but guides to living so one can be closer to god.  Not being able to always follow them all is not a sin.  Not caring or trying to incorporate some of them into ones life would be distancing from god.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Go read the Bible in Greek, Mr. Scholar



How about you not be coy and just get to the point.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read the Bible in Greek, Mr. Scholar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you not be coy and just get to the point.
Click to expand...

The point is ism, jism.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> The point is ism, jism.



Zionism didn't exist 2,000 years ago, Hoss.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is ism, jism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism didn't exist 2,000 years ago, Hoss.
Click to expand...


Zionism then and now is about gathering around Jerusalem (zion) the temple, or the heart of their faith, religiously and as a people.  It is about overthrowing the injustice of rome, or oppressive abuse like rome.  It is about identity of past and present as jews.
Jews have always identified with returning to Jerusalem, it is part of their prayers.
Zionism as a modern term is though only of as a form of nationalism, but it is about a people and it's roots and about a place of protection for jews, Israel, their homeland.
Jesus wanted to bring his people back to the truth of their religion as a nation and spiritually.  Jerusalem and the temple was central to this, but Jesus also gave them a belief that they are a part of god, not apart or distant from god.  They were god's children.  
Zionism is about uniting the jews with where they came from.  Giving them back their identity that will strengthen them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He died as a criminal against the roman state.  King of the Jews was his crime on the titulus.  Read the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His crime was pissing off the Jewish leadership and threatening Roman order.
> 
> But he was no Zionist.  It would be impossible unless he was a time traveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jesus was alive he would have shat on Palestine.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


Like the profit Mohammed(PB&J) ?


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Zionism then and now is about gathering around Jerusalem (zion) the temple, or the heart of their faith, religiously and as a people.  It is about overthrowing the injustice of rome, or oppressive abuse like rome.  It is about identity of past and present as jews.
> Jews have always identified with returning to Jerusalem, it is part of their prayers.
> Zionism as a modern term is though only of as a form of nationalism, but it is about a people and it's roots and about a place of protection for jews, Israel, their homeland.
> Jesus wanted to bring his people back to the truth of their religion as a nation and spiritually.  Jerusalem and the temple was central to this, but Jesus also gave them a belief that they are a part of god, not apart or distant from god.  They were god's children.
> Zionism is about uniting the jews with where they came from.  Giving them back their identity that will strengthen them.



You are lying.

Zionism is a modern ideology that believes in mass migration of Jews from around the world to Palestine to recreate a Jewish state their.

It is a result of 2,000 years of anti-Semitism and the failure of Jews to fully assimilate intotheir host cultures for their host cultures to accept them.

If it wasn't for the anti-Semitic events of the 19th and 20th century, and the peoples of Europe gave the Jews full equality and respected them, Zionism would have never existed.

Calling Jesus, Moses, David, Solomon, Judas Maccabeaus a "Zionist" is historical revisionism and pure dishonesty.

Not unlike Holocaust denial.


----------



## MJB12741

The roots of Zionism are as old as the Hebrew exodus from Egypt.  And thanks to Jesus & his Zionist Christian followers, Zionism is stronger today than ever before.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism then and now is about gathering around Jerusalem (zion) the temple, or the heart of their faith, religiously and as a people.  It is about overthrowing the injustice of rome, or oppressive abuse like rome.  It is about identity of past and present as jews.
> Jews have always identified with returning to Jerusalem, it is part of their prayers.
> Zionism as a modern term is though only of as a form of nationalism, but it is about a people and it's roots and about a place of protection for jews, Israel, their homeland.
> Jesus wanted to bring his people back to the truth of their religion as a nation and spiritually.  Jerusalem and the temple was central to this, but Jesus also gave them a belief that they are a part of god, not apart or distant from god.  They were god's children.
> Zionism is about uniting the jews with where they came from.  Giving them back their identity that will strengthen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying.
> 
> Zionism is a modern ideology that believes in mass migration of Jews from around the world to Palestine to recreate a Jewish state their.
> 
> It is a result of 2,000 years of anti-Semitism and the failure of Jews to fully assimilate intotheir host cultures for their host cultures to accept them.
> 
> If it wasn't for the anti-Semitic events of the 19th and 20th century, and the peoples of Europe gave the Jews full equality and respected them, Zionism would have never existed.
> 
> Calling Jesus, Moses, David, Solomon, Judas Maccabeaus a "Zionist" is historical revisionism and pure dishonesty.
> 
> Not unlike Holocaust denial.
Click to expand...

I will try to remember and parahprase what I posted some days ago on this same subject (I don't feel like wading through earlier posts in search of the original, to copy-and-paste)...

--------------------

The idea behind the OP is that 'Even Jesus is a Zionist'...

Implicit in that challenge are the following two points...

1. the OP can be construed literally - meaning that Jesus was one, in fact

2. the OP can be construed metaphorically - meaning that Jesus would have supported Zionism, and eligible to receive that label, as a descriptor.

...and, further implicit in the OP, is the idea that Zionism can be divided into two (2) timeframes...

1. modern-day Zionism, as a formal movement, as originated in the late 1800s.

2. earlier Zionism-like (pro-Jewish homeland) movements, stretching back into Antiquity

...and, in light of the fact that Zionism itself may be defined in two different ways...

1. support for a homeland for the Jews, on their ancestral/spiritual home soil

2. support for the modern State of Israel - to varying degrees or extent

Now...

Given that Jesus limited his ministry largely to his own Jewish people...

Given that Jesus encouraged a respect and obedience to the old Jewish laws...

Given that Jesus stated that his philosophy trumped old Jewish law (but leaning upon it as a point of departure and legitimizing agent)...

Given that the Founding Church Fathers argued amongst themselves for years about the relationship between proto-Christianity and Jewish law and customs and ritual...

Given that the Capital of the Church remained in Jerusalem for many years in the earliest decades of the life of this new Church...

Given that the Christian Church relies heavily upon the Jewish Old Testament to supplement the New Testament, to provide guidance in matters on which the New Testament is silent, and as part of the heritage of Christianity...

Given that Jesus and his disciples and immediate precedessors (such as John the Baptist) spoke out against the Roman occupation of their homeland and the puppet-king installed by the Romans - in subtle terms, and sometimes not-so-subtle terms...

It may be logically inferred that Jesus was, indeed, on the side of his own people, insofar as that loyalty did not detract from nor impair his love and consideration for all peoples...

It may be logically inferred that Jesus was, indeed, in favor of his own people continuing to have a homeland of their own, insofar as this could be accomplished without bringing harm to others...

Consequently, it may be logically inferred that Jesus was apparently a Zionist, using Zionism merely as a label for an attitude or position, in the simpler sense of the word, meaning that he supported the idea of his own people continuing to have a homeland on the soil they had controlled for the past several centuries prior to his birth.

Perhaps it would help to label Jesus as a Zionist using a small "Z" - a zionist.

Moving forward in time, given what we can infer about his attitude towards such things, from fragments of related commentary coming down to us (imperfectly) through the ages...

It seems likely and credible to speculate that - could Jesus move forward in time to our own present age - say, up to the late 1800s... that Jesus would probably have been an early supporter of the early formal Zionism Movement, as we know it in modern times...

Supporting a return of his people (both genetic, to some extent, and spiritual and philosophical, to a large extent) to their ancestral and spiritual homeland, after an absence of the better part of two millenia...

Right up to the point where disputes began over land ownership and governance, and right up to the point where harm began to befall those who were involved in such things...

At that point, it seems likely to speculate that Jesus... transported into the modern age... would  have dropped his support for early Zionism and abandoned it as going against the Do-No-Harm grain of his teachings and philosophy.

In both a historical and in a modern-times speculative context, it seems appropriate to view Jesus of Nazareth as eligible to be labeled as a Zionist, as the 19th Century movement first unfolded, as a rather innocent concept and early-times plan...

It merely requires that one free one's mind of an over-reliance upon Literalism, and be able to take one's speculative nature out for a good, long metaphorical walk, to sense the likely accuracy or truth of such an observation...

All of this is entirely in keeping with the multi-facted speculative nature implicit in the OP...


----------



## Victory67

Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century.  

Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century. Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.


Thank you for sharing your personal opinion in the matter.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century. Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your personal opinion in the matter.
Click to expand...


Its not opinion you idiot, its facts.

Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.

Jesus was no more a Zionist than he was a Tea Party Patriot.


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century.
> 
> Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.



The term Zionism was DEFINED in the 19th century. 

Of course during Jesus time, the word Zionism and its definition didn't exist. But now that we know what it means, we can see how people from thousands of years ago may have conformed to it.

You don't have to believe it, no one here is forcing you too


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century.
> 
> Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term Zionism was DEFINED in the 19th century.
> 
> Of course during Jesus time, the word Zionism and its definition didn't exist. But now that we know what it means, we can see how people from thousands of years ago may have conformed to it.
> 
> You don't have to believe it, no one here is forcing you too
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century. Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your personal opinion in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not opinion you idiot, its facts.
> 
> Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.
> 
> Jesus was no more a Zionist than he was a Tea Party Patriot.
Click to expand...




Kondor3 said:


> ...The idea behind the OP is that 'Even Jesus is a Zionist'...
> 
> Implicit in that challenge are the following two points...
> 
> 1. *the OP can be construed literally* - meaning that Jesus was one, in fact
> 
> 2. *the OP can be construed metaphorically* - meaning that Jesus would have supported Zionism, and eligible to receive that label, as a descriptor.
> 
> ...and, further implicit in the OP, is the idea that *Zionism can be divided* into two (2) timeframes...
> 
> 1. *modern-day Zionism*, as a formal movement, as originated in the late 1800s.
> 
> 2. *earlier Zionism-like* (pro-Jewish homeland) *movements*, stretching back into Antiquity
> 
> ...and, in light of the fact that Zionism itself may be defined in two different ways...
> 
> 1. *support for a homeland for the Jews*, on their ancestral/spiritual home soil
> 
> 2. *support for the modern State of Israel* - to varying degrees or extent
> 
> ...
> 
> Consequently, it may be logically inferred that Jesus was apparently a Zionist, using Zionism merely as a label for an attitude or position, in the simpler sense of the word, meaning that he supported the idea of his own people continuing to have a homeland on the soil they had controlled for the past several centuries prior to his birth.
> 
> Perhaps it would help to label Jesus as a Zionist using a small "Z" - a zionist.
> 
> ...
> 
> It seems likely and credible to speculate that - could Jesus move forward in time to our own present age - say, up to the late 1800s... that Jesus would probably have been an early supporter of the early formal Zionism Movement, as we know it in modern times...
> 
> ...
> 
> Right up to the point where disputes began over land ownership and governance, and right up to the point where harm began to befall those who were involved in such things...
> 
> ...
> 
> In both a historical and in a modern-times speculative context, it seems appropriate to view Jesus of Nazareth as eligible to be labeled as a Zionist, as the 19th Century movement first unfolded, as a rather innocent concept and early-times plan...
> 
> It merely requires that one free one's mind of an over-reliance upon Literalism, and be able to take one's speculative nature out for a good, long metaphorical walk, to sense the likely accuracy or truth of such an observation...
> 
> All of this is entirely in keeping with the multi-facted speculative nature implicit in the OP...


No need to be rude, tough guy.

I suggest you work on your crippling over-reliance upon literalism, and deficiency-of-capacity to engage in metaphorical labeling and what-if speculation.

People who lack the imagination to think outside the box are boring.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> No need to be rude, tough guy.
> 
> I suggest you work on your crippling over-reliance upon literalism, and deficiency-of-capacity to engage in metaphorical labeling and what-if speculation.
> 
> People who lack the imagination to think outside the box are boring.



Im sorry dumbass, but Zionism is a modern day philosophy.  It developed due to modern day events.

Only a foolish moron thinks David, Isaac, Jacob, Jesus, Solomon, or Isaiah could have possibly been a Zionist.

I can't believe we are even having such an ignorant discussion.  The OP must be on the higher levels of the Autism Spectrum.


----------



## toastman

Read post #5077


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be rude, tough guy.
> 
> I suggest you work on your crippling over-reliance upon literalism, and deficiency-of-capacity to engage in metaphorical labeling and what-if speculation.
> 
> People who lack the imagination to think outside the box are boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry dumbass, but Zionism is a modern day philosophy.  It developed due to modern day events.
> 
> Only a foolish moron thinks David, Isaac, Jacob, Jesus, Solomon, or Isaiah could have possibly been a Zionist.
> 
> I can't believe we are even having such an ignorant discussion.  The OP must be on the higher levels of the Autism Spectrum.
Click to expand...

Your Honor, the Prosecution rests.


----------



## Victory67

Ok guys, all games and jokes aside.  Do you REALLY think Jesus was a Zionist?

I'd like some honest responses.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Ok guys, all games and jokes aside.  Do you REALLY think Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> I'd like some honest responses.


Modern Zionism is merely a continuation of the Exodus. Nothing else can be said about that fact. Jesus was part of it whether or not people agree or disagree.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not have been a Zionist since Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.  There is a good reason why Zionism didn't exist in the 18th century. Only a lying fool thinks Jesus was or could have been a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your personal opinion in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not opinion you idiot, its facts.
> 
> Zionism is a modern philosophy brought about by modern events.
> 
> Jesus was no more a Zionist than he was a Tea Party Patriot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Modern Zionism is merely a continuation of the Exodus. Nothing else can be said about that fact. Jesus was part of it whether or not people agree or disagree.



How do you come up with such dishonest garbage?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on.  How proud of you I am.  Finally even you see the light.  God Jesus was the first Zionist in support of his people in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christians response to: Even Jesus was a Zionist
> 
> NO, Jesus is God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are not God, but that certainly is a big part of the problem, they think they are .
Click to expand...



your big problem,  sherri----is that you have decided that  HERODOTUS  is 
your  "god"----the CREATOR OF YOUR UNIVERSE-----  to wit...."palestine"

In fact----the greeks were so ethnocentric that they considered any person 
who did not speak greek as-----not quite human. ------fit only for slavery ---slaves 
were defined as not human and had no rights whatsoever under greek law. ----
absolutely and completely --chattel.    An owner of a slave had the right to 
kill a slave at will.      It is clear why sherri so honors a decision by Herodotus---
that decision being naming   that which is ----in general ----the LEVANT----
  "PALESTINA"   based on the presence of greeks in the area.     Greeks did not 
invent the isa-respecting custom of crucifixtion---but they used it extensively. 
(no wonder sherri is so impressed)     Crucifixion was their method of killing defeated 
enemies and ----rebellious slaves.   (no wonder sherri likes them so much)

Based on the history of the word  "PALESTINE"    I wonder why anyone wants to use 
it.   ------I have to admit---the fact that jews used it  for some 1700 years kinda annoys
 me.    Based on the details of shariah-----I can understand why it is consistent with 
islamic ethos


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Ok guys, all games and jokes aside.  Do you REALLY think Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> I'd like some honest responses.



the historic Jesus was indeed zionist.


----------



## irosie91

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, all games and jokes aside.  Do you REALLY think Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> I'd like some honest responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the historic Jesus was indeed zionist.
Click to expand...



This historic Jesus is not the issue.     The present issue is  the establishment of a basis
for jihadist/nazi    brotherly love.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Zionism is merely a continuation of the Exodus. Nothing else can be said about that fact. Jesus was part of it whether or not people agree or disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come up with such dishonest garbage?
Click to expand...

Use that noggin of yours for something besides slamming it into prayer rugs, Weil Ich Weiss.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Zionism is merely a continuation of the Exodus. Nothing else can be said about that fact. Jesus was part of it whether or not people agree or disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come up with such dishonest garbage?
Click to expand...




Victory67 said:


> Ok guys, all games and jokes aside.  Do you REALLY think Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> I'd like some honest responses.


Yeah, what do you guys REALLY think?

I'd like your honest opinion, so that I can call you dishonest and accuse you of serving up garbage and to denigrate and make fun of you, afterwards.

Yeah, yeah... that's the ticket

========================================

Oh, and, Hoss...

Metaphorically and philosophically speaking, you're spot-on with that analysis.

It is not the way that I would have pitched it, but that's _another_ legitimate route to gauging a correct use of the label 'Zionist'.

Nicely done.


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, all games and jokes aside.  Do you REALLY think Jesus was a Zionist?
> 
> I'd like some honest responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Zionism is merely a continuation of the Exodus. Nothing else can be said about that fact. Jesus was part of it whether or not people agree or disagree.
Click to expand...


It was the focus of his presence in Jerusalem.  Passover was the last thing he did before his arrest and crucifixion.  He wanted people to remember.


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism begins in antiquity.  And thanks to Jesus & his followers Zionism has reached an all time high & still growing.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Zionism-Biblical-Origins-National/dp/0029023521[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Zionism begins in antiquity.  And thanks to Jesus & his followers Zionism has reached an all time high & still growing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Zionism-Biblical-Origins-National/dp/0029023521&tag=ff0d01-20


Great buy! Only 1 penny plus $3.99 shipping.


----------



## MJB12741

As we all can see from documented facts, Zionism, the return to the Jewish homeland began in antiquity.  



Wikipedia: The free encyclopedia

The desire of Jews to return to their ancestral homeland became a universal Jewish theme after the defeat of the Great Jewish Revolt and destruction of Jerusalem by the Roman Empire in the year 70, the defeat of Bar Kochba's revolt in 135, and the dispersal of the Jews to other parts of the Empire that followed. Due to the disasterous results of the revolt, what was once a human driven movement towards national sovereignty based on religious inspiratation, over centuries tradition and broken hopes of one "false messiah" after another took much of the human element out of messianic deliverance and put it all in the hands of God. Although Jewish nationalism in ancient times have always taken on religious connatations, from the Maccabean Revolt to the various Jewish revolts during Roman rule, and even Medieval Times when intermittently national hopes were incarnated in the "false messianism" of Shabbatai Zvi, among others less know messianists, it was not until the rise of ideological and political Zionism and its renewed belief in human based action toward Jewish national aspiration, did the notion of settling the homeland become widespread among the Jewish conscious.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> As we all can see from documented facts, Zionism, the return to the Jewish homeland began in antiquity.
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia: The free encyclopedia
> 
> The desire of Jews to return to their ancestral homeland became a universal Jewish theme after the defeat of the Great Jewish Revolt and destruction of Jerusalem by the Roman Empire in the year 70, the defeat of Bar Kochba's revolt in 135, and the dispersal of the Jews to other parts of the Empire that followed. Due to the disasterous results of the revolt, what was once a human driven movement towards national sovereignty based on religious inspiratation, over centuries tradition and broken hopes of one "false messiah" after another took much of the human element out of messianic deliverance and put it all in the hands of God. Although Jewish nationalism in ancient times have always taken on religious connatations, from the Maccabean Revolt to the various Jewish revolts during Roman rule, and even Medieval Times when intermittently national hopes were incarnated in the "false messianism" of Shabbatai Zvi, among others less know messianists, it was not until the rise of ideological and political Zionism and its renewed belief in human based action toward Jewish national aspiration, did the notion of settling the homeland become widespread among the Jewish conscious.


SLAP!  The sound of an anti semite being smacked in the face with the truth. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we all can see from documented facts, Zionism, the return to the Jewish homeland began in antiquity.
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia: The free encyclopedia
> 
> The desire of Jews to return to their ancestral homeland became a universal Jewish theme after the defeat of the Great Jewish Revolt and destruction of Jerusalem by the Roman Empire in the year 70, the defeat of Bar Kochba's revolt in 135, and the dispersal of the Jews to other parts of the Empire that followed. Due to the disasterous results of the revolt, what was once a human driven movement towards national sovereignty based on religious inspiratation, over centuries tradition and broken hopes of one "false messiah" after another took much of the human element out of messianic deliverance and put it all in the hands of God. Although Jewish nationalism in ancient times have always taken on religious connatations, from the Maccabean Revolt to the various Jewish revolts during Roman rule, and even Medieval Times when intermittently national hopes were incarnated in the "false messianism" of Shabbatai Zvi, among others less know messianists, it was not until the rise of ideological and political Zionism and its renewed belief in human based action toward Jewish national aspiration, did the notion of settling the homeland become widespread among the Jewish conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> SLAP!  The sound of an anti semite being smacked in the face with the truth. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Actually the sound made goes- blivet!


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> Zionism begins in antiquity.  And thanks to Jesus & his followers Zionism has reached an all time high & still growing.
> 
> Ancient Zionism: The Biblical Origins of the National Idea: Avi Erlich: 9780029023525: Amazon.com: Books



No disrespect intended, but anyone who believes this is a fucking moron.

Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by modern events.

If a couple events didn't take place during the 19th and 20th century, Zionism wouldn't have existed and there would have been no mass migration of Jews to Palestine.

You boys need to get an education.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism begins in antiquity.  And thanks to Jesus & his followers Zionism has reached an all time high & still growing.
> 
> Ancient Zionism: The Biblical Origins of the National Idea: Avi Erlich: 9780029023525: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disrespect intended, but anyone who believes this is a fucking moron.
> 
> Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by modern events.
> 
> If a couple events didn't take place during the 19th and 20th century, Zionism wouldn't have existed and there would have been no mass migration of Jews to Palestine.
> 
> You boys need to get an education.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism begins in antiquity.  And thanks to Jesus & his followers Zionism has reached an all time high & still growing.
> 
> Ancient Zionism: The Biblical Origins of the National Idea: Avi Erlich: 9780029023525: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disrespect intended, but anyone who believes this is a fucking moron.
> 
> Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by modern events.
> 
> If a couple events didn't take place during the 19th and 20th century, Zionism wouldn't have existed and there would have been no mass migration of Jews to Palestine.
> 
> You boys need to get an education.
Click to expand...

Not the brightest crayon in the box, is he?


----------



## Victory67

Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine, then an area controlled by the Ottoman Empire

Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Zionism as an organized movement is generally considered to have been fathered by Theodor Herzl in 1897

History of Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Victory67

Pre-Zionist Initiatives 1799&#8211;1897

History of Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine, then an area controlled by the Ottoman Empire
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Zionism as an organized movement is generally considered to have been fathered by Theodor Herzl in 1897
> 
> History of Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia??????


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> _Zionism emerged in the late 19th century_...



Yes, yes, yes...

We all understand the literal history of the modern movement and its immediate precursors...

Your failure lies in your inability to address the issue and the label metaphorically and philosophically...


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine, then an area controlled by the Ottoman Empire
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Zionism as an organized movement is generally considered to have been fathered by Theodor Herzl in 1897
> 
> History of Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia??????
Click to expand...

Wikipedia?

Shocking!

After all, Zionists control Wikipedia, according to our colleague Sherriah...

All part of that _Worldwide Joooo-ish Kornspiracy_, dont'cha know?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Wikipedia is to hard facts as coal fired turbines are to airplanes.

True story.


----------



## MJB12741

As posted so many times already, Zionism by definition refers to the Israelites or Hebrews desire to return to their ancestral homeland.  Have those who don't agree forgotten about the Babylonian captivity?  Or is it avtually possible they are not even aware of it?  You know, like Cyrus who?


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism begins in antiquity.  And thanks to Jesus & his followers Zionism has reached an all time high & still growing.
> 
> Ancient Zionism: The Biblical Origins of the National Idea: Avi Erlich: 9780029023525: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disrespect intended, but anyone who believes this is a fucking moron.
> 
> Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by modern events.
> 
> If a couple events didn't take place during the 19th and 20th century, Zionism wouldn't have existed and there would have been no mass migration of Jews to Palestine.
> 
> You boys need to get an education.
Click to expand...

Actually anybody who doesn't believe in Zionism's ancient roots is either a fucking Nazi moron, or an ignoramus. So which are you? You can also select "c" for BOTH.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wikipedia is to hard facts as coal fired turbines are to airplanes.
> 
> True story.


It's good for certain things and a major fail in others. Teachers allow or ban Wikipedia based on the type of paper, and it's purpose.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine, then an area controlled by the Ottoman Empire
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Zionism as an organized movement is generally considered to have been fathered by Theodor Herzl in 1897
> 
> History of Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Grow up!


----------



## Victory67

The term &#8220;Zionism&#8221; was coined in 1890 by Nathan Birnbaum. 

Its general definition means the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel.  

https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Zionism/zionism.html

One of the most important aspects of modern Jewish life in Europe since the mid-nineteenth century was the development of a variety of Jewish national movements such as Zionists, Bundists and Autonomists that offered competing ideologies and solutions to the issues of Jewish nationhood and individual nationality as well as to problems posed by modernity. Among these problems was the breakdown of the parochial molds of Jewish life and the fragmentation of the traditional Jewish community. This article focuses on Zionism, the most radical of all modern Jewish national movements. 

Zionism&#8217;s revolutionary character stemmed from its emphasis on the need to construct a Jewish national life in response to modernity and to do so only in Eretz Israel &#8212; the Land of Israel. Additionally, Zionists were the first to believe that policies on the major issues confronting Jewry should be subject to free and open debate. Furthermore, due to the catastrophic condition of East European Jewry, they were the first to assert that the solution to the &#8220;Jewish Problem&#8221; hinged on migration to a homeland (Vital, 1998, p. 208-9).

https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/isdf/text/maor.html

The Trigger and the Cause 

The most common explanation for the emergence of Zionism is the spread of anti-Semitism. Interestingly, no Zionist movement emerged as a result of anti-Semitic events during the eighteenth century or at any earlier period. The rise of the Zionist Movement following the escalation of anti-Semitism at the end of the nineteenth century implies, therefore, that anti-Semitic events could have been a trigger to the emergence of Zionism but not a cause. Any analysis that makes a cause and effect argument regarding Zionism should look for a factor that operates continually on a given effect for a considerable period of time. In the case of Zionism, this factor was the breakdown of traditional Jewish life and the attempts by Jews to reconstruct their life within European nation states (Eisenstadt, 1992). 

The Emergence of Zionist Ideology 

Rabbi Yehudah Shlomo Alkalay (1798-1878) and Rabbi Zevi Hirsch Kalischer (1795-1874) appeared in the mid-nineteenth century and were among the first proponents of Zionism to argue that Jewish settlement in Israel was a preparatory stage for the coming of the Messiah. A more modern utopian version of Zionism &#8212; based on a socialist perspective and framed in terms of moral necessity &#8212;was developed by Moses Hess (1812-1875). In his Rome and Jerusalem (1862), Hess argued that Jews were not a religious group but rather a separate nation characterized by a unique religion whose universal significance should be recognized. The attempts of religious reformers to mold Jewish ceremonies into a version of Christianity left only the skeleton of a once magnificent phenomenon in world history. The response, according to Hess, should be a political organization of Jews as well as the establishment of a Jewish state in Palestine that would act as a spiritual center and a base for political action, embodying socialist principles within its institutions.  

The Coalescence of the Jewish National Movement 

The Jewish national movement appeared on the stage of history in the 1870s with the emergence of associations for the promotion of immigration of Jews to Palestine &#8211;Hovevei Zion(Lovers of Zion) &#8211; in a number of Russian cities and later spreading to Poland. The movement adopted three central goals that it saw necessary for a healthy nation and society: Auto-emancipation (i.e., self-action by an organized national body); productivity (i.e., the restructuring of the historical professions of Jews and the utilization of new sources of livelihood such as agriculture) and some measure of home-rule (Ettinger and Bartal, 1996). 


Bibliography/Sources: 
Anderson, B. (1983). Imagined Communities: Reflections on the Origin and Spread of Nationalism. London: Verso. 
Avineri, S. (1981). The Making of Modern Zionism: The Intellectual Origins of the Jewish State. New York: Basic Books.
 Avineri, A. (2007). Herzl. Jerusalem: The Zalman Shazar Center (in Hebrew).
 Avishai, B. (2002). The Tragedy of Zionism: How Its Revolutionary Past Haunts Israeli Democracy. New York: Helios Press.
 Berlin, G. L. (1996). The Brandis-Weizmann Dispute. In J. Reinharz & A. Shapira (Eds.) Essential Paper on Zionism (pp. 337-370). New York: New York University Press.
 Eisenstadt, S.N. (1992). Jewish Civilization: The Jewish Historical Experience in a Comparative Perspective. New York: State University of New York Press.
 Ettinger, S. & I. Bartal. (1996). The First Aliya: Ideological Roots and Practical Accomplishment. In In J. Reinharz & A. Shapira (Eds.) Essential Paper on Zionism (pp. 63-93). New York: New York University Press.
 Friedman, I. (2004). Theodore Herzl: Political Activity and Achievements, Israel Studies, 9(3), 46-49.
 Halpern, B. & J. Reinharz. (1998). Zionism and the Creation of a New Society. Oxford: Oxford University Press.
 Hertzberg, A. (1997) The Zionist Idea: A Historical Analysis and Reader. Philadelphia: The Jewish Publication Society.
 Laqueur, W. (1972). A History of Zionism. New York: MJF Books.
 Ravitzky A. (1993). Messianism, Zionism, and Jewish Religious Radicalism, Chicago: The University of Chicago Press.
 Schwartz, D. (2003). Religious Zionism: History and Ideology. Jerusalem: Ministry of Defense. 
Shavit, Y. (1988). Jabotinsky and the Revisionist Movement 1925-1948. London: Frank Cass.  
Smith. A. (2004). The Antiquity of Nations. Cambridge: Polity Press.
 Vital, D. (1998). Zionism as Revolution? Zionism as Rebellion? Modern Judaism, 18(3), 205-215. 



Interesting how the folks at the Jewish Virtual Library agree with me that Zionism is a relatively modern movement.  But I guess they are just "Nazi Jew-haters".


----------



## Victory67

Jewish nationalism movement with the goal of establishing a Jewish state in Palestine. In the 16th&#8211;17th century, a number of &#8220;messiahs&#8221; tried to persuade the Jews to return to Palestine, but by the late 18th century interest had largely faded. Pogroms in Eastern Europe led to formation of the &#8220;Lovers of Zion,&#8221; which promoted the settlement of Jewish farmers and artisans in Palestine. In the face of persistent anti-Semitism, Theodor Herzl advocated a Jewish state in Palestine. He held the first Zionist Congress in Basel in 1897. After World War I the movement picked up momentum with the issuing of the Balfour Declaration. The Jewish population in Palestine increased from 90,000 in 1914 to 238,000 in 1933. The Arab population resisted Zionism, and the British tried unsuccessfully to reconcile Jewish and Arab demands. Zionism achieved its goal with the creation of Israel in 1948.

Zionism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary




Zionism 


International Encyclopedia of the Social Sciences | 1968 | Copyright 






Zionism

History

Anti-Zionism and non-Zionism

Achievements and prospects

BIBLIOGRAPHY

Zionism may be summarily defined as the Jewish nationalist movement whose endeavors to solve the &#8220;Jewish problem&#8221; led to the establishment of the &#8220;Jewish state&#8221; of Israel.

The aims of Zionism were those of many nationalist liberation movements: to revive a national language (Hebrew or Yiddish) and culture; to repossess and develop the resources of the national territory; and to achieve sovereignty for a national state. But the nation to be liberated lived in exile from its ancestral home, with its members scattered all over the globe. Accordingly, Zionist objectives also included removing Jews from the countries of their dispersion and colonizing them in Zion, the ancient homeland.

Upon the successful execution of its program, Zionism anticipated that anti-Semitism, rooted according to Zionist theory in Jewish homelessness, would disappear. The Jews remaining in the Diaspora would be reduced to a number susceptible of assimilation (Herzl [1894-1904] 1955, pp. 241-242). Another theory held that a free Jewish community in Zion, not dominated by the milieu of the Gentile majority, would unfold the full potentialities of the Jewish historic individuality. It would produce a national cultural revival and advanced social institutions of universal significance, whose influence would enable Diaspora Jewries to sustain their collective existence even under modern conditions of equal citizenship and acculturation tending to dissolve their identity.

Thus, like other national liberation movements, Zionism developed a rationale that was Utopian, or even messianic, in tone. But its strategic situation also dictated a tactical approach of pragmatic reasonableness.

Palestine in the nineteenth century was neither controlled nor in any large measure occupied by Jews. Zionism could not hope to negotiate its aims unless it defined them in a way compatible with the interests of the suzerain power, Turkey, and other powers concerned with the Eastern Question. Hence, at the first Zionist Congress in Basle, 1897, Theodor Herzl, 1860-1904, obtained a resolution demanding not a &#8220;Jewish state&#8221; but an &#8220;oeffentlich-rechtlich gesicherte Heimstaette&#8221; a term subsequently translated in the Balfour Declaration of November 2, 1917, by the vague expression &#8220;national home.&#8221;

The Zionist position in the Jewish community was equally weak. Unlike other nationalist liberation movements, which could appeal to massive and powerful popular resentments focused on a single, concrete foreign oppressor so that all ideological opposition was often swept out of the field, Zionism was only one of many rival Jewish ideologies (Halpern 1961, pp. 22-23). Moreover, it was divided by a wide diversity of internal factions. The objectives it could agree on had to be compromises, capable of uniting rival Zionist parties on a common denominator and attracting essential support from the non-Zionists in the Jewish community. Hence, the broad formulas of the 1897 program and of the statute of the Jewish Agency for Palestine, formed in 1929.

History

The idea that the Jewish position in the Gentile world presented a problem to be rationally solved, one of the basic Zionist principles, first became current in the eighteenth-century Enlightenment. A Jewish movement to achieve this solution, beginning in western Europe in the late eighteenth century, produced campaigns for enlightenment and general humane culture among Jews; for their civic emancipation; and eventually for religious reform, discarding many traditional practices and beliefs. In Russia, the pogroms and repressive laws of the 1880s thoroughly disillusioned some Jewish intellectuals who until then had favored reforms similar to those advocated by their western European counterparts. They turned in revulsion and humiliation against the Western principle of accommodating to a general humanism and insisted that the Jews themselves, and not benevolent Gentiles, must actively and militantly solve their own problem&#8212;and solve it by returning to their own sources. These new &#8220;Lovers of Zion&#8221; (Hovevei-Zion) dedicated themselves not to the aim of emancipation but to the counterposed aim of &#8220;auto-emancipation,&#8221; a slogan provided by the title of an 1882 brochure written by Leo Pinsker, 1821-1891, a physician who in 1884 became the chosen leader of the movement.

http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Zionism.aspx


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is to hard facts as coal fired turbines are to airplanes.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good for certain things and a major fail in others. Teachers allow or ban Wikipedia based on the type of paper, and it's purpose.
Click to expand...



It is an introduction, a starting point for research.
A lazy mans reference.  we all look for the quick sites first rather than waste time on a full research just to answer a stupid question on a message board.
If you absolutely positively have no clue, wiki can help with a short answer.  If you want a proper answer or explanation, keep researching elsewhere.  Not everything is a quick click on the computer.  Sometimes you need to hit the books.


----------



## Victory67

Sorry but Zionism is a modern philosophy.  The evidence says so.

Only a moron thinks Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Isaac, Joshua, Solomon were Zionists.

A moron who need an education.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Sorry but Zionism is a modern philosophy.  The evidence says so.
> 
> Only a moron thinks Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Isaac, Joshua, Solomon were Zionists.
> 
> A moron who need an education.



Is this what they teach you in school?  sheesh
pathetic


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but Zionism is a modern philosophy.  The evidence says so.
> 
> Only a moron thinks Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Isaac, Joshua, Solomon were Zionists.
> 
> A moron who need an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what they teach you in school?  sheesh
> pathetic
Click to expand...


Are you calling the Jewish Virtual Library, the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, and the International Encyclopedia of the Social Sciences, liars?????

Maybe its you who is the liar.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> _Sorry but Zionism is a modern philosophy. The evidence says so. Only a moron thinks Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Isaac, Joshua, Solomon were Zionists. A moron who need an education._


You remind me of an old girlfriend...

Never willing to admit she was wrong, even if it was painfully obvious that that was so...

Always having to get-in the last word...

Constant repetition of your position with no accommodation for the subtleties and variations on the theme carefully and cordially tendered by others, does not make your case any stronger for the repetition.

Your failure lies in your inability to deal with the subject matter in a metraphorical and philosophical sense, which is implicit in the challenge presented in the OP, rather than a grade-school -caliber over-reliance upon literalism.

But, given that you cannot see this in your own reactions, despite cordial explanations in that vein by several of your colleagues, it appears to be a waste of time, to attempt to bring you along down a path for which you are so obviously and entirely unsuited.

More's the pity.

Metaphorically speaking, there is much to commend the position that Jesus of Nazareth was an early-times Zionist, insofar as his own philosophy of do-no-harm could be accommodated.

Your childish insistence upon literalism is dismissed at this juncture for the dramatic shortcoming that it is.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I notice the imp of Satan has been missing in action today. Guess turning her over to Satan worked. Maybe she finally realized Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## Victory67

I have provided evidence from very reliable Jewish and other sources that Zionism is a modern and not ancient philosophy.

Only an idiot would ignore this evidence.  Are you, an idiot?


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> _I have provided evidence from very reliable Jewish and other sources that Zionism is a modern and not ancient philosophy. Only an idiot would ignore this evidence.  Are you, an idiot?_


Go look up the phrase 'In a metaphorical sense'...

Go look up the phrase 'In a philosophical sense'...

And come back and give the grownups a book report.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Go look up the phrase 'In a metaphorical sense'...
> 
> Go look up the phrase 'In a philosophical sense'...
> 
> And come back and give the grownups a book report.



Tell that to the Jewish Virtual Library and Merriam-Webster Dictionary.

I'm anxious to read their response.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but Zionism is a modern philosophy.  The evidence says so.
> 
> Only a moron thinks Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Isaac, Joshua, Solomon were Zionists.
> 
> A moron who need an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what they teach you in school?  sheesh
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you calling the Jewish Virtual Library, the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, and the International Encyclopedia of the Social Sciences, liars?????
> 
> Maybe its you who is the liar.
Click to expand...


You mean like this?

 "Underlying the Jewish value system and self-consciousness as a group throughout history was the bond between the Jewish people and the Land of Israel. This was manifested in the dream of the End of Days in which a Jewish leader will emerge to gather Jews from all over the world, bring them to Jerusalem and rebuild the Temple. Traditional Jews prayed three times a day for the deliverance that would transform the world and transport them to Jerusalem. "


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> "Underlying the Jewish value system and self-consciousness as a group throughout history was the bond between the Jewish people and the Land of Israel. This was manifested in the dream of the &#8220;End of Days&#8221; in which a Jewish leader will emerge to gather Jews from all over the world, bring them to Jerusalem and rebuild the Temple. Traditional Jews prayed three times a day for the deliverance that would transform the world and transport them to Jerusalem. "



No source means you pulled it out of your filthy hole.

Now go tell the Jewish Virtual Library that they are dead wrong about Zionism.

I look forward to seeing their response.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the phrase 'In a metaphorical sense'...
> 
> Go look up the phrase 'In a philosophical sense'...
> 
> And come back and give the grownups a book report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Jewish Virtual Library and Merriam-Webster Dictionary.
> 
> I'm anxious to read their response.
Click to expand...

Anybody else care to take Junior out for a spin, to see if they can do any better with the limited capacity connected to the case?


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> "Underlying the Jewish value system and self-consciousness as a group throughout history was the bond between the Jewish people and the Land of Israel. This was manifested in the dream of the End of Days in which a Jewish leader will emerge to gather Jews from all over the world, bring them to Jerusalem and rebuild the Temple. Traditional Jews prayed three times a day for the deliverance that would transform the world and transport them to Jerusalem. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No source means you pulled it out of your filthy hole.
> 
> Now go tell the Jewish Virtual Library that they are dead wrong about Zionism.
> 
> I look forward to seeing their response.
Click to expand...


https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/isdf/text/maor.html

LOL


----------



## Victory67

Go ahead, call the Jewish Virtual Library "liars".

I want to see this.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/isdf/text/maor.html
> 
> LOL



From your link, dumbass

One of the most important aspects of modern Jewish life in Europe since the mid-nineteenth century was the development of a variety of Jewish national movements such as Zionists, Bundists and Autonomists that offered competing ideologies and solutions to the issues of Jewish nationhood and individual nationality as well as to problems posed by modernity. Among these problems was the breakdown of the parochial molds of Jewish life and the fragmentation of the traditional Jewish community. This article focuses on Zionism, the most radical of all modern Jewish national movements.

The Trigger and the Cause 

The most common explanation for the emergence of Zionism is the spread of anti-Semitism. Interestingly, no Zionist movement emerged as a result of anti-Semitic events during the eighteenth century or at any earlier period. The rise of the Zionist Movement following the escalation of anti-Semitism at the end of the nineteenth century implies, therefore, that anti-Semitic events could have been a trigger to the emergence of Zionism but not a cause. Any analysis that makes a cause and effect argument regarding Zionism should look for a factor that operates continually on a given effect for a considerable period of time. In the case of Zionism, this factor was the breakdown of traditional Jewish life and the attempts by Jews to reconstruct their life within European nation states (Eisenstadt, 1992).


----------



## Kondor3

When I broke it off with that old girlfriend, a thousand years ago...

The one who always had to have the last word and who could never admit that she was wrong...

The last substantive thing that I said to her was somethin' along the lines of:

"_You know... your gums just keep flappin' and flappin' and flappin' - you never shut up long enough to hear what anybody else is saying or to take their thoughts into account. Yer gonna die alone, and mad at the world, and yer gums are still gonna be flappin' a million miles an hour even after your're dead... the docs are gonna have to staple your big mouth shut until it finally decides to go quiet on its own._"


----------



## Victory67

According to the Jewish Virtual Library, these are the triggers and the causes for Zionism

*The most common explanation for the emergence of Zionism *is the spread of anti-Semitism. Interestingly, no Zionist movement emerged as a result of anti-Semitic events during the eighteenth century or at any earlier period. *The rise of the Zionist Movement *following the escalation of anti-Semitism at the end of the nineteenth century implies, therefore, that anti-Semitic events could have been a trigger to the emergence of Zionism but not a cause. Any analysis that makes a cause and effect argument regarding Zionism should look for a factor that operates continually on a given effect for a considerable period of time. In the case of Zionism, this factor was the breakdown of traditional Jewish life and the attempts by Jews to reconstruct their life within European nation states (Eisenstadt, 1992).


----------



## Kondor3

Most posters who have been arguing that Jesus was a Zionist are dealing in the metaphorical and philosophical, not the literal.

Continuing to post Literal Definitions under such circumstances is the mark of a deficient intellect and a crippled imagination.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Victory67 said:


> According to the Jewish Virtual Library, these are the triggers and the causes for Zionism
> 
> *The most common explanation for the emergence of Zionism *is the spread of anti-Semitism. Interestingly, no Zionist movement emerged as a result of anti-Semitic events during the eighteenth century or at any earlier period. *The rise of the Zionist Movement *following the escalation of anti-Semitism at the end of the nineteenth century implies, therefore, that anti-Semitic events could have been a trigger to the emergence of Zionism but not a cause. Any analysis that makes a cause and effect argument regarding Zionism should look for a factor that operates continually on a given effect for a considerable period of time. In the case of Zionism, this factor was the breakdown of traditional Jewish life and the attempts by Jews to reconstruct their life within European nation states (Eisenstadt, 1992).



Zionism is whatever the Jews say it is. Flapping your gums and taking hissy fits is never going to gain your precious Pali's one inch of ground. Israel will just keep building settlements until all the Pali's are living in dumpsters.


----------



## Victory67

Bloodrock44 said:


> Zionism is whatever the Jews say it is. Flapping your gums and taking hissy fits is never going to gain your precious Pali's one inch of ground. Israel will just keep building settlements until all the Pali's are living in dumpsters.



Well, the Jewish Virtual Library says its a modern philosophy.

So eat shit.


----------



## aris2chat

Isaiah 2.2, 3b:
"And it shall come to pass in the last days, that the mountain of the LORD's house shall be established in the top of the mountains, and shall be exalted above the hills; and all nations shall flow unto it...For out of Zion shall go forth the law, and the word of the LORD from Jerusalem."

Isaiah 34.8:
"For it is the day of the LORD's vengeance, and the year of recompences for the controversy of Zion." 

For it is said in the Scripture, &#8220;Behold, in Tsiyon I lay a chosen and precious stone for the head of the corner; and whoever believes in him will not be ashamed.&#8221;  On you therefore who believe is this honor conferred: but to them who do not believe &#8220;he is a stone of stumbling and a rock of offense.&#8221; And they stumble at it because they believe not the Word from where they were appointed. But you are an elect race, officiating as priests of the Kingdom; a Set Apart people, a redeemed congregation; that you should proclaim the praises of him who called you out of darkness to his precious light: who formerly were not counted as a people but now are the people of Elohim; and also, there were (once) no mercies on you but now mercies are poured out upon you. My beloved, I entreat you as strangers and pilgrims, separate yourselves from all lusts of the body, for they war against the soul. And let your behavior be honorable before all men; so that they who utter evil speeches against you, may see your good actions and may praise Elohim in the day of trial. And be submissive to all the sons of men, for Elohim&#8217;s sake; to kings, on account of their authority; and to judges because they are sent by him for the punishment of offenders, and for the praise of them that do well. For so is the will of Elohim, that by your good deeds you may stop the mouth of the foolish who do not know Elohim: As free men, you are not like men who make their freedom a cloak for their wickedness, but as the servants of Elohim. 1 Peter 2:6-16

The Mandate for Palestine included the Balfour Declaration. It specifically referred to &#8220;the historical connections of the Jewish people with Palestine&#8221; and to the moral validity of &#8220;reconstituting their National Home in that country.&#8221; The term &#8220;reconstituting&#8221; shows recognition of the fact that Palestine had been the Jews&#8217; home. Furthermore, the British were instructed to &#8220;use their best endeavors to facilitate&#8221; Jewish immigration, to encourage settlement on the land and to &#8220;secure&#8221; the Jewish National Home. The word &#8220;Arab&#8221; does not appear in the Mandatory award.

The Mandate was formalized by the 52 governments at the League of Nations on July 24, 1922.
~ Howard Sachar, A History of Israel: From the Rise of Zionism to Our Time, (NY: Alfred A. Knopf, 1979), p. 129.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is whatever the Jews say it is. Flapping your gums and taking hissy fits is never going to gain your precious Pali's one inch of ground. Israel will just keep building settlements until all the Pali's are living in dumpsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Jewish Virtual Library says its a modern philosophy.
> 
> So eat shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Zionism and Judaism are inseparable. It's pretty pathetic how these assholes think they can separate Jews from a land they've loved for over 3000 years. Never gonna happen!  

Can you English, douchebag?! 

Background: The historic and religious origins of Zionism
*Background: The historic and religious origins of Zionism*

Main article: Jewish history
Biblical precedents
Main article: The Return to Zion

The precedence for Jews to return to their ancestral homeland, motivated by strong divine intervention, first appears in the Torah, and thus later adopted in the Christian Old Testament. After Jacob and his sons had gone down to Egypt to escape a drought, they were enslaved and became a nation. Later, as commanded by God, Moses went before Pharaoh, demanded, "Let my people go!" and foretold severe consequences, if this was not done. Torah describes the story of the plagues and the Exodus from Egypt, which is estimated at about 1400 BCE, and the beginning of the journey of the Jewish People toward the Land of Israel. These are celebrated annually during Passover, and the Passover meal traditionally ends with the words "Next Year in Jerusalem."
The theme of return to their traditional homeland came up again after the Babylonians conquered Judea in 641 BCE and the Judeans were exiled to Babylon. In the book of Psalms (Psalm 137), Jews lamented their exile while Prophets like Ezekiel foresaw their return. The Bible recounts how, in 538 BCE Cyrus the Great of Persia conquered Babylon and issued a proclamation granting the people of Judah their freedom. 50,000 Judeans, led by Zerubbabel returned. A second group of 5000, led by Ezra and Nehemiah, returned to Judea in 456 BCE.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is whatever the Jews say it is. Flapping your gums and taking hissy fits is never going to gain your precious Pali's one inch of ground. Israel will just keep building settlements until all the Pali's are living in dumpsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Jewish Virtual Library says its a modern philosophy.
> 
> So eat shit.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. Now the moron is quoting the Jewish virtual Library. 

Eat this:

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/myths3/MFroots.html
A common misperception is that all the Jews were forced into the Diaspora by the Romans after the destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem in the year 70 C.E. and then, 1,800 years later, the Jews suddenly returned to Palestine demanding their country back. In reality, the Jewish people have maintained ties to their historic homeland for more than 3,700 years.

The Jewish people base their claim to the Land of Israel on at least four premises: 1) the Jewish people settled and developed the land; 2) the international community granted political sovereignty in Palestine to the Jewish people; 3) the territory was captured in defensive wars and 4) God promised the land to the patriarch Abraham.

Even after the destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem, and the beginning of the exile, Jewish life in the Land of Israel continued and often flourished. Large communities were reestablished in Jerusalem and Tiberias by the ninth century. In the 11th century, Jewish communities grew in Rafah, Gaza, Ashkelon, Jaffa and Caesarea. The Crusaders massacred many Jews during the 12th century, but the community rebounded in the next two centuries as large numbers of rabbis and Jewish pilgrims immigrated to Jerusalem and the Galilee. Prominent rabbis established communities in Safed, Jerusalem and elsewhere during the next 300 years.

By the early 19th century&#8212;years before the birth of the modern Zionist movement&#8212;more than 10,000 Jews lived throughout what is today Israel.1 The 78 years of nation-building, beginning in 1870, culminated in the reestablishment of the Jewish State.

*Israel&#8217;s international &#8220;birth certificate&#8221; was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolution of 1947; Israel&#8217;s admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israel&#8217;s people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.*

So, lets take their word for it.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> *Israel&#8217;s international &#8220;birth certificate&#8221; was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolution of 1947; Israel&#8217;s admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israel&#8217;s people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.*
> 
> So, lets take their word for it.



First of all let me state that you are unequivically the biggest moron on the face of the Earth.  And I mean that with all my heart.

Second of all, acknowledging the neverending presence of people of the Jewish faith in Palestine & the neverending religious longing to return to Zion and pray at the Western Wall doesn't mean there was always a unified and large-scale political movement to repopulate the land with Jews from around the world and create a modern democratic state in the image of most 20th century western democracies.  That's what Zionism is.

And you are fucking retarded or a fucking liar for ignoring that.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israels international birth certificate was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolution of 1947; Israels admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israels people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.*
> 
> So, lets take their word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all let me state that you are unequivically the biggest moron on the face of the Earth. * And I mean that with all my heart.*
> Second of all, acknowledging the neverending presence of people of the Jewish faith in Palestine & the neverending religious longing to return to Zion and pray at the Western Wall doesn't mean there was always a unified and large-scale political movement to repopulate the land with Jews from around the world and create a modern democratic state in the image of most 20th century western democracies.  That's what Zionism is.
> 
> And you are fucking retarded or a fucking liar for ignoring that.
Click to expand...


What a fucking drama queen.


----------



## Victory67

Is appears that there are some folks here who honestly believe that Jesus, Moses, David, Solomon, and Abraham were all Zionists.

I thought these guys were just having a good laugh but it now appears they really are that stupid.

And I mean STUPID.  Only a moron could believe such a thing.  I feel sorry for them and their future endeavors as they surely will not go far in life, especially if they stay so ignorant.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> It's past your bedtime, Junior...



Jesus was not and could not have been a Zionist, and you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was not a Zionist.


----------



## MJB12741

The idiot is you.  Over & over again in both the old & new testaments of the Bible there are mentions of a return to Zion in Israel. Hence the beginning of Zionism as early as the Old testament book of Ezra & all throughout the new testament as well.


Return to Zion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




QuOTE=Victory67;8625525]I have provided evidence from very reliable Jewish and other sources that Zionism is a modern and not ancient philosophy.

Only an idiot would ignore this evidence.  Are you, an idiot?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> The idiot is you.  Over & over again in both the old & new testaments of the Bible there are mentions of a return to Zion in Israel. Hence the beginning of Zionism as early as the Old testament book of Ezra & all throughout the new testament as well.



Idiots like you don't get to redefine centuries-old terms just because it fits your daily political stance.

You're doing exactly what folks who say "Arabs can't be anti-Semitic since they are also Semites", do.  You're changing the meaning of a term to fit your political stance.

Shame on you for being like them.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel&#8217;s international &#8220;birth certificate&#8221; was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolution of 1947; Israel&#8217;s admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israel&#8217;s people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.*
> 
> So, lets take their word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all let me state that you are unequivically the biggest moron on the face of the Earth.  And I mean that with all my heart.
> 
> Second of all, acknowledging the neverending presence of people of the Jewish faith in Palestine & the neverending religious longing to return to Zion and pray at the Western Wall doesn't mean there was always a unified and large-scale political movement to repopulate the land with Jews from around the world and create a modern democratic state in the image of most 20th century western democracies.  That's what Zionism is.
> 
> And you are fucking retarded or a fucking liar for ignoring that.
Click to expand...

Did the donkey bray something again?  

Jewish faith in Palestine. Ha ha ha. There was no "Palestine" when the Jews brought their faith.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot is you.  Over & over again in both the old & new testaments of the Bible there are mentions of a return to Zion in Israel. Hence the beginning of Zionism as early as the Old testament book of Ezra & all throughout the new testament as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like you don't get to redefine centuries-old terms just because it fits your daily political stance.
> 
> You're doing exactly what folks who say "Arabs can't be anti-Semitic since they are also Semites", do.  You're changing the meaning of a term to fit your political stance.
> 
> Shame on you for being like them.
Click to expand...

So you think "Zionism" came outta nowhere, with no basis at all in the Bible and nothing to do with the love ALL Jews have had for the land of Israel for thousands of years?  Nothing to do with Jews facing Jerusalem for 3500 years during prayers, nothing to do with Jews being buried toward Jerusalem, nothing to do with swearing an "oath to never forget Jerusalem" during a Jewish marriage ceremony. Non of that.  

Ha ha ha ha ha. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> So you think "Zionism" came outta nowhere, with no basis at all in the Bible and nothing to do with the love ALL Jews have had for the land of Israel for thousands of years?  Nothing to do with Jews facing Jerusalem for 3500 years during prayers, nothing to do with Jews being buried toward Jerusalem, nothing to do with swearing an "oath to never forget Jerusalem" during a Jewish marriage ceremony. Non of that.
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha. Keep dreaming.



The most common explanation for the emergence of Zionism is the spread of anti-Semitism. Interestingly, no Zionist movement emerged as a result of anti-Semitic events during the eighteenth century or at any earlier period. The rise of the Zionist Movement following the escalation of anti-Semitism at the end of the nineteenth century implies, therefore, that anti-Semitic events could have been a trigger to the emergence of Zionism but not a cause. Any analysis that makes a cause and effect argument regarding Zionism should look for a factor that operates continually on a given effect for a considerable period of time. In the case of Zionism, this factor was the breakdown of traditional Jewish life and the attempts by Jews to reconstruct their life within European nation states (Eisenstadt, 1992).


----------



## Victory67

I hate liars and lies.

This thread is full of it.  Jesus wasn't a Zionist. 

I don't give two shits about Jesus but I won't lie about him.


----------



## Roudy

Lets keep in mind that this is an Arab who believes that Arabs actually won in 1967, telling Jews what Zionism is and isn't.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Lets keep in mind that this is an Arab who believes that Arabs actually won in 1967, telling Jews what Zionism is and isn't.



Says the juvenile delinquent who doesn't know the difference between a plague and a plaque.

You skipped all of the 3rd grade, didn't ya sugar tits?


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Is appears that there are some folks here who honestly believe that Jesus, Moses, David, Solomon, and Abraham were all Zionists.
> 
> I thought these guys were just having a good laugh but it now appears they really are that stupid.
> 
> And I mean STUPID.  Only a moron could believe such a thing.  I feel sorry for them and their future endeavors as they surely will not go far in life, especially if they stay so ignorant.



Jesus' life directly parallels Moses.  He is the descendant of David.  According to the bible, Jesus is the son of the god of Abraham.

They are the creator, deliverer and leader of Israel.


----------



## flacaltenn

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israels international birth certificate was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolution of 1947; Israels admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israels people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.*
> 
> So, lets take their word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all let me state that you are unequivically the biggest moron on the face of the Earth.  And I mean that with all my heart.
> 
> Second of all, acknowledging the neverending presence of people of the Jewish faith in Palestine & the neverending religious longing to return to Zion and pray at the Western Wall doesn't mean there was always a unified and large-scale political movement to repopulate the land with Jews from around the world and create a modern democratic state in the image of most 20th century western democracies.  That's what Zionism is.
> 
> And you are fucking retarded or a fucking liar for ignoring that.
Click to expand...


There are other parties interested in perpetuated a safe Western-friendly state of Israel. That would be various Christian denominations around the world. Although I doubt they have the commitment to populate it -- they certainly will support it and want it preserved and probably wouldn't trust an Islamic government to provide access and safe passage.

The last wave of Jewish immigrants came from persecution in Russia.. And I imagine similiar situations will continue to pop up.. What makes you think there WON'T be an oppressive state from which Jew want and need to escape?


----------



## Victory67

flacaltenn said:


> There are other parties interested in perpetuated a safe Western-friendly state of Israel. That would be various Christian denominations around the world. Although I doubt they have the commitment to populate it -- they certainly will support it and want it preserved and probably wouldn't trust an Islamic government to provide access and safe passage.
> 
> The last wave of Jewish immigrants came from persecution in Russia.. And I imagine similiar situations will continue to pop up.. What makes you think there WON'T be an oppressive state from which Jew want and need to escape?



You haven't been following my posts at all.

I support Israel's right to exist in the 1967 borders, and a bit more if Palestine agrees to a land swap.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other parties interested in perpetuated a safe Western-friendly state of Israel. That would be various Christian denominations around the world. Although I doubt they have the commitment to populate it -- they certainly will support it and want it preserved and probably wouldn't trust an Islamic government to provide access and safe passage.
> 
> The last wave of Jewish immigrants came from persecution in Russia.. And I imagine similiar situations will continue to pop up.. What makes you think there WON'T be an oppressive state from which Jew want and need to escape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been following my posts at all.
> 
> I support Israel's right to exist in the 1967 borders, and a bit more if Palestine agrees to a land swap.
Click to expand...

"67 borders are off the market.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> "67 borders are off the market.



I'm going to try this again and I will type slowly.

I support a democratic Jewish state within the 1967 borders and bigger if Palestine agrees to land swaps.


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other parties interested in perpetuated a safe Western-friendly state of Israel. That would be various Christian denominations around the world. Although I doubt they have the commitment to populate it -- they certainly will support it and want it preserved and probably wouldn't trust an Islamic government to provide access and safe passage.
> 
> The last wave of Jewish immigrants came from persecution in Russia.. And I imagine similiar situations will continue to pop up.. What makes you think there WON'T be an oppressive state from which Jew want and need to escape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been following my posts at all.
> 
> I support Israel's right to exist in the 1967 borders, and a bit more if Palestine agrees to a land swap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "67 borders are off the market.
Click to expand...

And have been since Israel took the rest of Jerusalem, and the Golan; neither of which is open to negotiation. Vae victus.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> And have been since Israel took the rest of Jerusalem, and the Golan; neither of which is open to negotiation.



"East Jerusalem", which is really just parts of the West Bank that includes areas that were never considered part of Jerusalem.

Yes this place is on the negotiating table.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "67 borders are off the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this again and I will type slowly.
> 
> I support a democratic Jewish state within the 1967 borders and bigger if Palestine agrees to land swaps.
Click to expand...


Abbas can't accept even that.  He has walked away from the table.
Palestinians want want want everything except peace.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have been since Israel took the rest of Jerusalem, and the Golan; neither of which is open to negotiation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "East Jerusalem", which is really just parts of the West Bank that includes areas that were never considered part of Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes this place is on the negotiating table.
Click to expand...

Suppose you travel to Israel and tell the Jews that Jerusalem is on the negotiating table.

When your ears stop ringing from the raucous laughter up and down the halls of their government offices...


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Abbas can't accept even that.  He has walked away from the table.
> Palestinians want want want everything except peace.



At least one of the Jews here says he doesn't want peace.

Others have said they want the Arabs to be forced out of Israel using violence.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Suppose you travel to Israel and tell the Jews that Jerusalem is on the negotiating table.
> 
> When your ears stop ringing from the raucous laughter up and down the halls of their government offices...



You speak as if the only people in Jerusalem are Jews.

Not surpised.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "67 borders are off the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this again and I will type slowly.
> 
> I support a democratic Jewish state within the 1967 borders and bigger if Palestine agrees to land swaps.
Click to expand...

You're typing way, way too fast.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "67 borders are off the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this again and I will type slowly.
> 
> I support a democratic Jewish state within the 1967 borders and bigger if Palestine agrees to land swaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're typing way, way too fast.
Click to expand...


LOL!  You're such a stupid dumbass.


----------



## Mr. H.

20 years go, I asked my wife (A Wiccan) "who was Jesus"?

Her reply: "Just a man".

I tend to agree.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas can't accept even that.  He has walked away from the table.
> Palestinians want want want everything except peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of the Jews here says he doesn't want peace.
> 
> Others have said they want the Arabs to be forced out of Israel using violence.
Click to expand...

It wasn't a Jew who said that. You don't seem to know whos who here, Lost Boy, er, I mean Weil Ich Weiss.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> It wasn't a Jew who said that. You don't seem to know whos who here, Lost Boy, er, I mean Weil Ich Weiss.



LOL!  You're such a dumbass.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas can't accept even that.  He has walked away from the table.
> Palestinians want want want everything except peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of the Jews here says he doesn't want peace.
> 
> Others have said they want the Arabs to be forced out of Israel using violence.
Click to expand...


I know the palestinians

I'm not a jew


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep in mind that this is an Arab who believes that Arabs actually won in 1967, telling Jews what Zionism is and isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the juvenile delinquent who doesn't know the difference between a plague and a plaque.
> 
> You skipped all of the 3rd grade, didn't ya sugar tits?
Click to expand...

Tell us all about the Arabs winning in 1967. I would really love to have a good laugh.


----------



## Roudy

Mr. H. said:


> 20 years go, I asked my wife (A Wiccan) "who was Jesus"?
> 
> Her reply: "Just a man".
> 
> I tend to agree.


Uh oh.  I'd put a hidden camera in my house if I were you.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "67 borders are off the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this again and I will type slowly.
> 
> I support a democratic Jewish state within the 1967 borders and bigger if Palestine agrees to land swaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're typing way, way too fast.
Click to expand...

Yeah a legend in his own mind. From the same Arab country that defeated the Israelis in 67.


----------



## flacaltenn

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other parties interested in perpetuated a safe Western-friendly state of Israel. That would be various Christian denominations around the world. Although I doubt they have the commitment to populate it -- they certainly will support it and want it preserved and probably wouldn't trust an Islamic government to provide access and safe passage.
> 
> The last wave of Jewish immigrants came from persecution in Russia.. And I imagine similiar situations will continue to pop up.. What makes you think there WON'T be an oppressive state from which Jew want and need to escape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been following my posts at all.
> 
> I support Israel's right to exist in the 1967 borders, and a bit more if Palestine agrees to a land swap.
Click to expand...


Actually I have been listening.  And youve got a particular solution that hasnt gotten much traction. But I dont have an issue with your solution.  Was more interested in how you can just declare that the need for a safe haven from persecution is old news.  Up until 20 years ago, Russian jews desparately NEEDED an option.


----------



## irosie91

The   67 borders  ------is nothing more than  a   "DO OVER"  demand by the aggressor 
jihadist pigs who lost THEIR war of  1967


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep in mind that this is an Arab who believes that Arabs actually won in 1967, telling Jews what Zionism is and isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the juvenile delinquent who doesn't know the difference between a plague and a plaque.
> 
> You skipped all of the 3rd grade, didn't ya sugar tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all about the Arabs winning in 1967. I would really love to have a good laugh.
Click to expand...


We could get a better laugh if he told us why he's calling another man "sugar tits".

Just sayin'


----------



## Victory67

flacaltenn said:


> Actually I have been listening.  And youve got a particular solution that hasnt gotten much traction. But I dont have an issue with your solution.  Was more interested in how you can just declare that the need for a safe haven from persecution is old news.  Up until 20 years ago, Russian jews desparately NEEDED an option.



Many of them came to the USA.


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have been listening.  And youve got a particular solution that hasnt gotten much traction. But I dont have an issue with your solution.  Was more interested in how you can just declare that the need for a safe haven from persecution is old news.  Up until 20 years ago, Russian jews desparately NEEDED an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of them came to the USA.
Click to expand...



Your point    mr victory?


----------



## Victory67

irosie91 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have been listening.  And youve got a particular solution that hasnt gotten much traction. But I dont have an issue with your solution.  Was more interested in how you can just declare that the need for a safe haven from persecution is old news.  Up until 20 years ago, Russian jews desparately NEEDED an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of them came to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point    mr victory?
Click to expand...


You know what my point is.  You aren't stupid.  Are you?


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of them came to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point    mr victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what my point is.  You aren't stupid.  Are you?
Click to expand...


I am very intelligent and have no idea why you consider the 
correct statement that many of the jews who escaped the 
soviet union came to the USA  somehow makes a  "POINT" 
in this ongoing discussion about Israel.     I can think of 
many tenuous connections to the topic----but still do not 
know what point you think you made.    So far all I know about 
you is that you like to promulgate the nonsensical notion that  
'zionism'  as a concept was invented in the  1890s.


----------



## Victory67

irosie91 said:


> I am very intelligent and have no idea why you consider the
> correct statement that many of the jews who escaped the
> soviet union came to the USA  somehow makes a  "POINT"
> in this ongoing discussion about Israel.     I can think of
> many tenuous connections to the topic----but still do not
> know what point you think you made.    So far all I know about
> you is that you like to promulgate the nonsensical notion that
> 'zionism'  as a concept was invented in the  1890s.



Zionism was coined in the late 1800s and the political philosophy was created then and during the early 1900s.  This is what the Jewish Virtual Library says.

Its very anti-Semitic for you to accuse them of lies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very intelligent and have no idea why you consider the
> correct statement that many of the jews who escaped the
> soviet union came to the USA  somehow makes a  "POINT"
> in this ongoing discussion about Israel.     I can think of
> many tenuous connections to the topic----but still do not
> know what point you think you made.    So far all I know about
> you is that you like to promulgate the nonsensical notion that
> 'zionism'  as a concept was invented in the  1890s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism was coined in the late 1800s and the political philosophy was created then and during the early 1900s.  This is what the Jewish Virtual Library says.
> 
> Its very anti-Semitic for you to accuse them of lies.
Click to expand...


The *WORD* was coined in the 1800's, not the philosophy.

Moron.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> The *WORD* was coined in the 1800's, not the philosophy.
> 
> Moron.



Listen you dumb fuck, according to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern political philosophy that was caused by anti-Semitic events in Europe during the late 19th and early 20th century.

Its very anti-Semitic to accuse the Jewish Virtual Library of lies, so stop it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

So in the "mind" of Victorylol67, in the 1800's a bunch of guys sat around a table and said...

"Let's invent an entirely new philosophy. One that nobody follows now or has in the past, but will in the future. We'll call it "Zionism"."


----------



## Victory67

Zionism was invented in the late 1800s as a reaction to European anti-Semitism that came out of the Enlightenment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Zionism was invented in the late 1800s as a reaction to European anti-Semitism that came out of the Enlightenment.


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *WORD* was coined in the 1800's, not the philosophy.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you dumb fuck, according to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern political philosophy that was caused by anti-Semitic events in Europe during the late 19th and early 20th century.
> 
> Its very anti-Semitic to accuse the Jewish Virtual Library of lies, so stop it.
Click to expand...


try to focus   IDIOT-----the statement in the "Jewish Virtual Library" depends on how 
DEFINES  the term  "ZIONISM"    which is an ENGLISH WORD---not a hebrew word.
There are some people ----including some jews----who define 'zionism'  ---the english 
word.  -----as referring ONLY to an OBLIGATORY SECULAR concept.    In the early 
20th century there were people who called themselves  ZIONISTS who worked 
hard to REMOVE THE CONCEPT FROM RELIGION ----however the fact is 
that for MOST JEWs the concept of  RETURN TO ZION  was never removed 
from religion.    To make a not so long story short-----such people were 
generally   communist atheists.     A few are still floating around.   Ha aretz 
poublishes their writings.      There are a few---very few----UBER RELIGIOUS 
jews who LIKE to oppose anything at all but a jewish state under THEIR OWN 
control who are delighted to make the claim that  "ZIONISM"  ----the english 
word associated with atheistic communism------ has nothing to do with Judaism ---
however they absolutely do see  ---"eretz yisrael"   as ENTIRELY THE POSSESSION 
OF JEWS LIKE THEMSEVLES  forever------them or no one.     To them jews who 
do not do judaism as THEY DO IT-----are "atheist zionists"----the kind of 
people thwy wish would drop dead

Today---"zionism"   refers to  ertz yisrael as a homeland for jews for the overwhelming 
majority of jews---------the other stuff---today---constitutes little side issues ------
something most people would terms the arguements  of dissent.

all of your arguements are based on manipulation of semantics ----goebellian 
"logic"-----the easy way out for mini-minds like yours


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *WORD* was coined in the 1800's, not the philosophy.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you dumb fuck, according to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern political philosophy that was caused by anti-Semitic events in Europe during the late 19th and early 20th century.
> 
> Its very anti-Semitic to accuse the Jewish Virtual Library of lies, so stop it.
Click to expand...

And I posted how the same source said Zionism has biblical roots. 

DUMBFUCK.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism was invented in the late 1800s as a reaction to European anti-Semitism that came out of the Enlightenment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".

You know why none of them have ever said this?  Cause its not true.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why none of them have ever said this?  Cause its not true.



So you have transcripts of every word spoken anytime, anywhere by every Israeli govt official to ever hold office??

You can't claim they never said it, Moron.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why none of them have ever said this?  Cause its not true.


You want a Jewish politician in a Jewish state to make an official comment on matters relating to Jesus and the Christian faith?  Dumbass.


----------



## Roudy

I'm still waiting to hear how the Arabs actually won in 1967?


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why none of them have ever said this?  Cause its not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have transcripts of every word spoken anytime, anywhere by every Israeli govt official to ever hold office??
> 
> You can't claim they never said it, Moron.
Click to expand...


Only a fucking idiot asks someone to prove a negative.

That makes you a fucking idiot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> I'm still waiting to hear how the Arabs actually won in 1967?



They "won" because a lot of their stupidest soldiers got killed off.

They went from a collective IQ of 12 to an IQ of 14.


----------



## Victory67

Jesus was not a Zionist.

He even told Jews to pay their taxes to Rome.  Some Zionist he was.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why none of them have ever said this?  Cause its not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have transcripts of every word spoken anytime, anywhere by every Israeli govt official to ever hold office??
> 
> You can't claim they never said it, Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a fucking idiot asks someone to prove a negative.
> 
> That makes you a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Nice try reversing the burden of proof.

Didn't work though.

Prove your claim that "none of them have ever said this".

Links to transcripts would be helpful.


----------



## Victory67

Zionism is about self-determination for the Jewish people in their own soverign state in Palestine.

Jesus however, told the Jews to pay their taxes to an brutal imperial pagan ruler in Rome.

Jesus was no Zionist,


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nice try reversing the burden of proof.
> 
> Didn't work though.
> 
> Prove your claim that "none of them have ever said this".
> 
> Links to transcripts would be helpful.



You dumbass, the burden of proof falls upon the person making the affirmative claim.

You never were on a debate team were you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Zionism is about self-determination for the Jewish people in their own soverign state in Palestine.
> 
> Jesus however, told the Jews to pay their taxes to an brutal imperial pagan ruler in Rome.
> 
> Jesus was no Zionist,


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is about self-determination for the Jewish people in their own soverign state in Palestine.
> 
> Jesus however, told the Jews to pay their taxes to an brutal imperial pagan ruler in Rome.
> 
> Jesus was no Zionist,
Click to expand...


Such is the response from a bumbling idiot.

Please keep it up.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Zionism is about self-determination for the Jewish people in their own soverign state in Palestine.
> 
> Jesus however, told the Jews to pay their taxes to an brutal imperial pagan ruler in Rome.
> 
> Jesus was no Zionist,


Since Isrsel was under occupation, that just means he was looking out for his people.  

Congratulations, you just proved the opposite of what you intended to. IDIOT!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try reversing the burden of proof.
> 
> Didn't work though.
> 
> Prove your claim that "none of them have ever said this".
> 
> Links to transcripts would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, the burden of proof falls upon the person making the affirmative claim.
> 
> You never were on a debate team were you?
Click to expand...


You're the one who made the affirmative claim, Chumlee.

Here, let me help you find it...



Victory67 said:


> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.



It's up to you to prove that claim, not for me to disprove it.

Hop to it, Chumlee.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try reversing the burden of proof.
> 
> Didn't work though.
> 
> Prove your claim that "none of them have ever said this".
> 
> Links to transcripts would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, the burden of proof falls upon the person making the affirmative claim.
> 
> You never were on a debate team were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the affirmative claim, Chumlee.
> 
> Here, let me help you find it...
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's up to you to prove that claim, not for me to disprove it.
> 
> Hop to it, Chumlee.
Click to expand...


That's not an affirmative claim, dumbass.

Go back to debate school cause this why YOU FAIL.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, the burden of proof falls upon the person making the affirmative claim.
> 
> You never were on a debate team were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the affirmative claim, Chumlee.
> 
> Here, let me help you find it...
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's up to you to prove that claim, not for me to disprove it.
> 
> Hop to it, Chumlee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not an affirmative claim, dumbass.
> 
> Go back to debate school cause this why YOU FAIL.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is.

Now prove it, Carbuncle.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Now prove it, Carbuncle.



"You are not the King of Jupiter".

do I have to prove that claim to?

you're an idiot.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Now prove it, Carbuncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You are not the King of Jupiter".
> 
> do I have to prove that claim to?
> 
> you're an idiot.
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Now prove it, Carbuncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You are not the King of Jupiter".
> 
> do I have to prove that claim to?
> 
> you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Actually, yes you do have to prove it.

How do you know I'm not the King of Jupiter?


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Actually, yes you do have to prove it.
> 
> How do you know I'm not the King of Jupiter?



LOL!!!!

You idiot.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Tissue?



You need it to wipe the sperm off your chin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes you do have to prove it.
> 
> How do you know I'm not the King of Jupiter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> You idiot.
Click to expand...


So you can't even prove an easy claim.

No wonder you're afraid to even try proving this whopper.



Victory67 said:


> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.



Chickenshit.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes you do have to prove it.
> 
> How do you know I'm not the King of Jupiter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't even prove an easy claim.
> 
> No wonder you're afraid to even try proving this whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chickenshit.
Click to expand...


I don't have to disprove a negative.  Go back to debate school.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> You idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't even prove an easy claim.
> 
> No wonder you're afraid to even try proving this whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chickenshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to disprove a negative.  Go back to debate school.
Click to expand...


You affirmed it as a positive claim that "none of them have ever said this". That means you are claiming that as a fact.

So the burden is on you to prove that fact.

I'm sorry this is so difficult for you. Would you like to say it is your opinion that none of them said it, and let this drop??


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't even prove an easy claim. No wonder you're afraid to even try proving this whopper. Chickenshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to disprove a negative.  Go back to debate school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You affirmed it as a positive claim that "none of them have ever said this". That means you are claiming that as a fact. So the burden is on you to prove that fact. I'm sorry this is so difficult for you. Would you like to say it is your opinion that none of them said it, and let this drop??
Click to expand...

Is _ViciousLittleWanker67_ still at it?

Came back for more, did he?

Gotta be a masochist.

As well as a vicious little git, prone to insult on a hair-trigger.

Bad case of _Premature Articulation_.

Wouldn't recognize a Metaphorical Usage if it came up and bit him on the ass.

The creature just doesn't have it in 'im.

Friggin' waste of time.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Came back for more, did he?
> 
> Gotta be a masochist.
> 
> *As well as a vicious little git, prone to insult on a hair-trigger.
> 
> Bad case of Premature Articulation.*
> 
> Wouldn't recognize a Metaphorical Usage if it came up and bit him on the ass.
> 
> The creature just doesn't have it in 'im.
> 
> Friggin' waste of time.[/SIZE]



LOL!!  You're such a dumbass.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came back for more, did he?
> 
> Gotta be a masochist.
> 
> *As well as a vicious little git, prone to insult on a hair-trigger.
> 
> Bad case of Premature Articulation.*
> 
> Wouldn't recognize a Metaphorical Usage if it came up and bit him on the ass.
> 
> The creature just doesn't have it in 'im.
> 
> Friggin' waste of time.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You're such a dumbass.
Click to expand...

Can you say it in Deutsch, Weil Ich Weiss?


----------



## MJB12741

Several links have already been posted on this thread by notable Christian theologists. clergymen & historians confirming that Jesus is a Zionist.





Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try reversing the burden of proof.
> 
> Didn't work though.
> 
> Prove your claim that "none of them have ever said this".
> 
> Links to transcripts would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, the burden of proof falls upon the person making the affirmative claim.
> 
> You never were on a debate team were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the affirmative claim, Chumlee.
> 
> Here, let me help you find it...
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's up to you to prove that claim, not for me to disprove it.
> 
> Hop to it, Chumlee.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Biblical roots exist only in the Satanic minds of Satan filled Zionists.

I certainly love that choice Jesus gives , between Himself and Satan.

I love seeing the choices played out in life too.

We see people choosing Jesus and rejecting violence and people choosing Satanic Zionism and supporting burning to death children with white phosphorous. 

There is not a thing of Jesus in Satanic Zionism with the land stealing and baby killing Zionism is.




Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *WORD* was coined in the 1800's, not the philosophy.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you dumb fuck, according to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern political philosophy that was caused by anti-Semitic events in Europe during the late 19th and early 20th century.
> 
> Its very anti-Semitic to accuse the Jewish Virtual Library of lies, so stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I posted how the same source said Zionism has biblical roots.
> 
> DUMBFUCK.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Gardeners and fat pig adulterers are not noted theologists.




MJB12741 said:


> Several links have already been posted on this thread by notable Christian theologists. clergymen & historians confirming that Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass, the burden of proof falls upon the person making the affirmative claim.
> 
> You never were on a debate team were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the affirmative claim, Chumlee.
> 
> Here, let me help you find it...
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an Israeli government official say "Jesus was a Zionist".
> 
> You know why *none of them have ever said this*?  Cause its not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's up to you to prove that claim, not for me to disprove it.
> 
> Hop to it, Chumlee.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Biblical roots exist only in the Satanic minds of Satan filled Zionists.
> 
> I certainly love that choice Jesus gives , between Himself and Satan.
> 
> I love seeing the choices played out in life too.
> 
> We see people choosing Jesus and rejecting violence and people choosing Satanic Zionism and supporting burning to death children with white phosphorous.
> 
> There is not a thing of Jesus in Satanic Zionism with the land stealing and baby killing Zionism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you dumb fuck, according to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern political philosophy that was caused by anti-Semitic events in Europe during the late 19th and early 20th century.
> 
> Its very anti-Semitic to accuse the Jewish Virtual Library of lies, so stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I posted how the same source said Zionism has biblical roots.
> 
> DUMBFUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Biblical roots exist only in the Satanic minds of Satan filled Zionists.
> 
> I certainly love that choice Jesus gives , between Himself and Satan.
> 
> I love seeing the choices played out in life too.
> 
> We see people choosing Jesus and rejecting violence and people choosing Satanic Zionism and supporting burning to death children with white phosphorous.
> 
> There is not a thing of Jesus in Satanic Zionism with the land stealing and baby killing Zionism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you dumb fuck, according to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern political philosophy that was caused by anti-Semitic events in Europe during the late 19th and early 20th century.
> 
> Its very anti-Semitic to accuse the Jewish Virtual Library of lies, so stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I posted how the same source said Zionism has biblical roots.
> 
> DUMBFUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I see you're back , Dumpling, after a 48 hour hiatus. We figured you had gone into the deep woods and a Razorback got hold of you. No such luck, huh?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "JOHN HAGEE SAX TAPE" on YouTube


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "JOHN HAGEE SAX TAPE" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiCtgTiadhA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That's a song Jesus the Zionist wrote called "I'll Fly Away". Used to sing it in Sunday School.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "JOHN HAGEE SAX TAPE" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiCtgTiadhA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> That's a song Jesus the Zionist wrote called "I'll Fly Away". Used to sing it in Sunday School.
Click to expand...



I do not even know who was who on that tape----but I do know that the musicians were 
excellent.       I wonder what sherri posted it for ???????          Jihadis  have an 
abhorrence of music.    -----it's like   "low class"          I have my information about 
jihadism from muslims-----very interesting stuff.      although jihadist throat slitters  do love music ----it is actually   "haram"        they love beer too---but that is  "haram"  too.  

Jews have been into music since  the beginning of zionism----MOSES   was a LEVITE---
-----the LEVITES   were the temple musicians   (they swept up too)     They were also 
the singers.      King David was not a levite-----but he was a poet and musician anyway. 

King David was of the tribe of JUDAH-----like  Jesus.   Neither was  a  "levite" 

There have been instances in the course of the past 1400 years that islamic "revivals" 
have included   MASS DESTRUCTIONS of musical instruments 


Long ago       a kosher butcher  who was quite an optimist -----said to me 
  "SOON YOU WILL HAVE YOUR JOB BACK"    (for the record----I neither sing, play 
or dance well-----I can sweep----but not well)

an interesting story from the bible-----anyone here remember edward g. robinson in 
the  TEN COMMANDMENTS????       he played a character named  "DATHAN"----
Dathan was brother to KORACH   ------both were actually of the same "tribe" as moses---
ie they were LEVITES       Korach and Dathan both REBELLED against  Moses---there 
was a big fight out there in the SINAI desert.       When things settled down-----
there was a very interesting developement.       a kind of guild of singers and musicians 
came into being who called themselves   THE SONS OF KORACH -----they are the 
LEVITE temple singers and musicians.       It is a story of REDEMPTION      
I find it very touching,       Of course sherri already knew this stuff------she is a scholar 
of the bible


----------



## MJB12741

Hallelujah!  Jesus is a Zionist.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY88tnXZWOQ]Southern Gospel Song - I'll Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Hallelujah!  Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> Southern Gospel Song - I'll Fly Away - YouTube


Also a Dallas Cowboy fan.


----------



## MJB12741

Dallas Who?  





Hossfly said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujah!  Jesus is a Zionist.
> 
> 
> Southern Gospel Song - I'll Fly Away - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Dallas Cowboy fan.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

"HALLELUJAH" ????      isn't that a hebrew word?       I am not what anyone 
would call a hebrew lingust-----or a person who knows much about jewish 
prayer and song--------but I hear that word lots-----when I am in synagogues---
and-----with hubby when they do  "holidays"         Interestingly----I ALSO heard 
that word LOTS     in BAPTIST CHURCHES .          Baptists use it as a kind of 
PUNCTUATION------to indicate approval of the comments of their religious leaders. 

I am not a hebrew linguist----but I know how to spell it in hebrew and have no 
doubt that   JESUS DID TOO.     I could teach sherri-----if she wanted to know 
anything about  -----Jesus


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.


John 8:43-47

English Standard Version (ESV)

Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.








irosie91 said:


> "HALLELUJAH" ????      isn't that a hebrew word?       I am not what anyone
> would call a hebrew lingust-----or a person who knows much about jewish
> prayer and song--------but I hear that word lots-----when I am in synagogues---
> and-----with hubby when they do  "holidays"         Interestingly----I ALSO heard
> that word LOTS     in BAPTIST CHURCHES .          Baptists use it as a kind of
> PUNCTUATION------to indicate approval of the comments of their religious leaders.
> 
> I am not a hebrew linguist----but I know how to spell it in hebrew and have no
> doubt that   JESUS DID TOO.     I could teach sherri-----if she wanted to know
> anything about  -----Jesus


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[Sherri Inc. Mode]

Jesus loves me, this I know,

He gave me the clap in Mexico.

[/Sherri Inc. Mode]


----------



## Roudy

Jihad Sherri, how's your bomb making class coming along?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri     to whom are you speaking?  ----you seem to be quoting something from
> the writings    which are in a book labeled  "JOHN"    which christian scholars agree
> are simply a collection of writings by unknown authorship------and certainly by no
> one whoever met Jesus.    The same unknown writers wrote the book of   REVULSIONS---
> in greek            who is "the devil" ???      There is no character who is a "devil"
> in the religion of Jesus and it certainly cannot  "father"  anyone.      You are OBIVOIUSLY
> very confused        What does  "the father of lies"   mean?          some chick you know
> got knocked up by some pimp and gave birth to "lies"???
> You need more instruction in bible class.     I do not know greek usages ----I have
> some acquaintance with    hebrew and  talmudic aramaic usages


----------



## MJB12741

The best part is we have Sherri here to keep us laughing while those she supports are killing the followers of her Jesus all over the world.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri     to whom are you speaking?  ----you seem to be quoting something from
> the writings    which are in a book labeled  "JOHN"    which christian scholars agree
> are simply a collection of writings by unknown authorship------and certainly by no
> one whoever met Jesus.    The same unknown writers wrote the book of   REVULSIONS---
> in greek            who is "the devil" ???      There is no character who is a "devil"
> in the religion of Jesus and it certainly cannot  "father"  anyone.      You are OBIVOIUSLY
> very confused        What does  "the father of lies"   mean?          some chick you know
> got knocked up by some pimp and gave birth to "lies"???
> You need more instruction in bible class.     I do not know greek usages ----I have
> some acquaintance with    hebrew and  talmudic aramaic usages
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> The best part is we have Sherri here to keep us laughing while those she supports are killing the followers of her Jesus all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri     to whom are you speaking?  ----you seem to be quoting something from
> the writings    which are in a book labeled  "JOHN"    which christian scholars agree
> are simply a collection of writings by unknown authorship------and certainly by no
> one whoever met Jesus.    The same unknown writers wrote the book of   REVULSIONS---
> in greek            who is "the devil" ???      There is no character who is a "devil"
> in the religion of Jesus and it certainly cannot  "father"  anyone.      You are OBIVOIUSLY
> very confused        What does  "the father of lies"   mean?          some chick you know
> got knocked up by some pimp and gave birth to "lies"???
> You need more instruction in bible class.     I do not know greek usages ----I have
> some acquaintance with    hebrew and  talmudic aramaic usages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!  NO!!!   NO!!        MJB----they are not killing the followers of
> sherri's  Jesus   aka   Isa/allaaaa          They are killing the followers
> of the real Jesus------the  Pharisee rabbi who lived   in Israel/Judea  ---
> before the sherri's kith and kin developed the FIRST REICH there----
> the pre-reich era --------the ROOTS OF THE   reichs  ----the age of
> crucifixtion in the name of the filth of   'isa-respect'
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Sherriah is no Christian.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "HALLELUJAH" ????      isn't that a hebrew word?       I am not what anyone
> would call a hebrew lingust-----or a person who knows much about jewish
> prayer and song--------but I hear that word lots-----when I am in synagogues---
> and-----with hubby when they do  "holidays"         Interestingly----I ALSO heard
> that word LOTS     in BAPTIST CHURCHES .          Baptists use it as a kind of
> PUNCTUATION------to indicate approval of the comments of their religious leaders.
> 
> I am not a hebrew linguist----but I know how to spell it in hebrew and have no
> doubt that   JESUS DID TOO.     I could teach sherri-----if she wanted to know
> anything about  -----Jesus
Click to expand...


Hallelujah, Moses walks among us again! (s)He hears the word of god.  Oh no, she only hears from the "son" Jesus.  
Never mind it's just tinnitus.


"...Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
and listen to others,
even to the dull and the ignorant;
they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons;
they are vexatious to the spirit.

...If you compare yourself with others,
you may become vain or bitter,
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. 

Therefore be at peace with God,
whatever you conceive Him to be.
And whatever your labors and aspirations,
in the noisy confusion of life,
keep peace in your soul. "


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Sherriah is no Christian.



That may be, but Jesus was no Zionist.

He told his fellow Jews to pay taxes to the imperial and tyrannical Roman Empire.

No Zionist would recommend such a thing.  Zionism is about Jewish independence and soverignty in the Land of Israel, not kissing foreign rulers' asses.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "HALLELUJAH" ????      isn't that a hebrew word?       I am not what anyone
> would call a hebrew lingust-----or a person who knows much about jewish
> prayer and song--------but I hear that word lots-----when I am in synagogues---
> and-----with hubby when they do  "holidays"         Interestingly----I ALSO heard
> that word LOTS     in BAPTIST CHURCHES .          Baptists use it as a kind of
> PUNCTUATION------to indicate approval of the comments of their religious leaders.
> 
> I am not a hebrew linguist----but I know how to spell it in hebrew and have no
> doubt that   JESUS DID TOO.     I could teach sherri-----if she wanted to know
> anything about  -----Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hallelujah, Moses walks among us again! (s)He hears the word of god.  Oh no, she only hears from the "son" Jesus.
> Never mind it's just tinnitus.
> 
> 
> "...Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
> and listen to others,
> even to the dull and the ignorant;
> they too have their story.
> Avoid loud and aggressive persons;
> they are vexatious to the spirit.
> 
> ...If you compare yourself with others,
> you may become vain or bitter,
> for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
> 
> Therefore be at peace with God,
> whatever you conceive Him to be.
> And whatever your labors and aspirations,
> in the noisy confusion of life,
> keep peace in your soul. "
Click to expand...

You forgot to add the link, Aris.


Favorite Quotes


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him. John 8:43-47 English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujah, Moses walks among us again! (s)He hears the word of god.  Oh no, she only hears from the "son" Jesus. Never mind it's just tinnitus.  "...Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story. Avoid loud and aggressive persons; they are vexatious to the spirit. ...If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be. And whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to add the link, Aris.
> 
> Favorite Quotes
Click to expand...

Ever notice how the nastiest Religious Fanatics are those most convinced that they've cornered the market on God, and how they dare to presume to know His mind and what He wants?

Some of the very worst and most destructive and murderous assholes on the face of the planet fall under that category.


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujah, Moses walks among us again! (s)He hears the word of god.  Oh no, she only hears from the "son" Jesus. Never mind it's just tinnitus.  "...Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story. Avoid loud and aggressive persons; they are vexatious to the spirit. ...If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be. And whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul. "
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the link, Aris.
> 
> Favorite Quotes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice how the nastiest Religious Fanatics are those most convinced that they've cornered the market on God, and how they dare to presume to know His mind and what He wants?
> 
> Some of the very worst and most destructive and murderous assholes on the face of the planet fall under that category.
Click to expand...

IMO some evangelists fit this category.


----------



## MJB12741

True.  Christians don't hate the followers of the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.





Kondor3 said:


> Sherriah is no Christian.


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> True.  Christians don't hate the followers of the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.



Jesus wasn't a Zionist, you idiot!


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Christians don't hate the followers of the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus wasn't a Zionist, you idiot!
Click to expand...

Aren't you the one who says you can't prove a negative? Changing your mind? So bring on some proof.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Christians don't hate the followers of the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus wasn't a Zionist, you idiot!
Click to expand...


Yes he was, Meshugganah.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Aren't you the one who says you can't prove a negative? Changing your mind? So bring on some proof.



Jesus told the Jews to pay taxes to the imperial, pagan tyrannical leaders in Rome.

Contrary to the Zionist ideals of independence and soverignty for the Jewish people in Israel.

He was no Zionist, you dumb shit.


----------



## GISMYS

The Destroyers of Jerusalem Destroyed
3Then the LORD will go forth and fight against those nations, as when He fights on a day of battle. 4In that day His feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, which is in front of Jerusalem on the east; and the Mount of Olives will be split in its middle from east to west by a very large valley, so that half of the mountain will move toward the north and the other half toward the south. 5You will flee by the valley of My mountains, for the valley of the mountains will reach to Azel; yes, you will flee just as you fled before the earthquake in the days of Uzziah king of Judah. Then the LORD, my God, will come, and all the holy ones with Him! ZECHARIAH 14:4


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one who says you can't prove a negative? Changing your mind? So bring on some proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus told the Jews to pay taxes to the imperial, pagan tyrannical leaders in Rome.
> 
> Contrary to the Zionist ideals of independence and soverignty for the Jewish people in Israel.
> 
> He was no Zionist, you dumb shit.
Click to expand...


The Jewish people in Israel pay dues to be in the United Nations, thus rendering unto Caesar that which is Caesar's .


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> The Jewish people in Israel pay dues to be in the United Nations, thus rendering unto Caesar that which is Caesar's .[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



You dumbass, the United Nations doesn't rule over Israel and Occupy Israel with a tyrannical iron fist and tens of thousands of foreign troops.

Your analogy is as stupid as the rest of your failed argument.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These are Jesus words to irosie, which I fully expect Satan filled irosie91 to keep rejecting.  




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri     to whom are you speaking?  ----you seem to be quoting something from
> the writings    which are in a book labeled  "JOHN"    which christian scholars agree
> are simply a collection of writings by unknown authorship------and certainly by no
> one whoever met Jesus.    The same unknown writers wrote the book of   REVULSIONS---
> in greek            who is "the devil" ???      There is no character who is a "devil"
> in the religion of Jesus and it certainly cannot  "father"  anyone.      You are OBIVOIUSLY
> very confused        What does  "the father of lies"   mean?          some chick you know
> got knocked up by some pimp and gave birth to "lies"???
> You need more instruction in bible class.     I do not know greek usages ----I have
> some acquaintance with    hebrew and  talmudic aramaic usages
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These are Jesus words to irosie, which I fully expect Satan filled irosie91 to keep rejecting.



Hello Mrs Sherri,

Mr Jesus stopped by, and gave me some words about you. He said He is very disappointed that you were not in church this morning.

He also wanted to thank you for mentioning the SodaStream machine. He enjoys His immensely.

And finally, He said to tell you if you don't stop touching yourself, you will go blind.


----------



## Victory67

The first Zionists in modern Israel were self-hating Jews.

So now Jesus was a self-hating Jew, too?


----------



## flacaltenn

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have been listening.  And youve got a particular solution that hasnt gotten much traction. But I dont have an issue with your solution.  Was more interested in how you can just declare that the need for a safe haven from persecution is old news.  Up until 20 years ago, Russian jews desparately NEEDED an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of them came to the USA.
Click to expand...


And I worked with MANY of them in Silicon Valley.. They were lucky and talented enough to come thru H1B visas.. Top grade immigrants. Others, not so lucky.. THAT'S the positive side of Zionism. Even elephants need a few elephant only sanctuaries..


----------



## flacaltenn

Victory67 said:


> The first Zionists in modern Israel were self-hating Jews.
> 
> So now Jesus was a self-hating Jew, too?



In context, a lot of Jews were transformed by what transpired in Europe just prior to the founding of Israel.. And YES -- many hated themselves for not resisting sooner and more violently. Don't think that clouded their judgement tho about re-establishing a homeland.

Becoming a pawn of local politics over the centuries takes a toll on your self-esteem.
Especially when your ancient heritage was as a self-reliant, self-governing people..


----------



## Victory67

flacaltenn said:


> In context, a lot of Jews were transformed by what transpired in Europe just prior to the founding of Israel.. And YES -- many hated themselves for not resisting sooner and more violently. Don't think that clouded their judgement tho about re-establishing a homeland.
> 
> Becoming a pawn of local politics over the centuries takes a toll on your self-esteem.
> Especially when your ancient heritage was as a self-reliant, self-governing people..



No sir, that's not why   [MENTION=46133]Indeependent[/MENTION] is calling the founding Zionists "self-hating Jews".

He thinks they were self-hating Jews because they didn't want Israel to be ruled by Jewish religious law, as opposed to be a secular state.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In context, a lot of Jews were transformed by what transpired in Europe just prior to the founding of Israel.. And YES -- many hated themselves for not resisting sooner and more violently. Don't think that clouded their judgement tho about re-establishing a homeland.
> 
> Becoming a pawn of local politics over the centuries takes a toll on your self-esteem.
> Especially when your ancient heritage was as a self-reliant, self-governing people..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, that's not why   [MENTION=46133]Indeependent[/MENTION] is calling the founding Zionists "self-hating Jews".
> 
> He thinks they were self-hating Jews because they didn't want Israel to be ruled by Jewish religious law, as opposed to be a secular state.
Click to expand...



What would Muslims be called in Muslim countries if they were tired of Sharia Law and just wanted secular laws?  Would they be called apostates and thrown into prison?


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> What would Muslims be called in Muslim countries if they were tired of Sharia Law and just wanted secular laws?  Would they be called apostates and thrown into prison?



So a Zionist who opposed Jewish religious law controlling Israel= self-hating Jew?

interesting.

 [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=39069]toastman[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=35705]Phoenall[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION]


----------



## MJB12741

OMG!  I didn't know that.  Amazing what we can learn here.  So when did Jesus say I ain't no Zionist & condemn all of his Zionist followers?  

Victory is not exactly the brightest bulb in the pack.  But he sure is fun to play with.





Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Christians don't hate the followers of the Zionist Jew Rabbi Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus wasn't a Zionist, you idiot!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would Muslims be called in Muslim countries if they were tired of Sharia Law and just wanted secular laws?  Would they be called apostates and thrown into prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a Zionist who opposed Jewish religious law controlling Israel= self-hating Jew?
> 
> interesting.
> 
> [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=39069]toastman[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=35705]Phoenall[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


The Leftist Jews certianly are.  The way you hear them carry on, you would think they just want Israel to roll over and play dead for the Arabs.  However, it would really be interesting to get your take on what would happen to Muslims who loudly claim that they are tired of Sharia Law (let's say in Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States).  What would happen to those who are fed up living under Sharia Law?  You seem obsessed with the  this particular thread.  Perhaps a thread should be started that Mohammed wasn't a prophet, and we could get some comments from you..

By the way, I am not an expert in Jewish Law the way you are in Sharia Law, but I doubt very much that Jewish Law is anywhere as strict as Sharia Law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, moron.

Muslims in Muslim countries  are called human beings.

And you and your bigoted comments come from the heart of a Zionist hater.



Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In context, a lot of Jews were transformed by what transpired in Europe just prior to the founding of Israel.. And YES -- many hated themselves for not resisting sooner and more violently. Don't think that clouded their judgement tho about re-establishing a homeland.
> 
> Becoming a pawn of local politics over the centuries takes a toll on your self-esteem.
> Especially when your ancient heritage was as a self-reliant, self-governing people..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, that's not why   [MENTION=46133]Indeependent[/MENTION] is calling the founding Zionists "self-hating Jews".
> 
> He thinks they were self-hating Jews because they didn't want Israel to be ruled by Jewish religious law, as opposed to be a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would Muslims be called in Muslim countries if they were tired of Sharia Law and just wanted secular laws?  Would they be called apostates and thrown into prison?
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> The Leftist Jews certianly are.  The way you hear them carry on, you would think they just want Israel to roll over and play dead for the Arabs.  However, it would really be interesting to get your take on what would happen to Muslims who loudly claim that they are tired of Sharia Law (let's say in Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States).  What would happen to those who are fed up living under Sharia Law?  You seem obsessed with the  this particular thread.  Perhaps a thread should be started that Mohammed wasn't a prophet, and we could get some comments from you..
> 
> By the way, I am not an expert in Jewish Law the way you are in Sharia Law, but I doubt very much that Jewish Law is anywhere as strict as Sharia Law.



So not only were the Founding Zionists self-hating Jews, but Leftist Jews are also self-hating Jews.

Wow, you really are an arrogant and judgemental son of a bitch aren't you?

As for Jewish law, its a lot more stringent and technical than Sharia.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftist Jews certianly are.  The way you hear them carry on, you would think they just want Israel to roll over and play dead for the Arabs.  However, it would really be interesting to get your take on what would happen to Muslims who loudly claim that they are tired of Sharia Law (let's say in Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States).  What would happen to those who are fed up living under Sharia Law?  You seem obsessed with the  this particular thread.  Perhaps a thread should be started that Mohammed wasn't a prophet, and we could get some comments from you..
> 
> By the way, I am not an expert in Jewish Law the way you are in Sharia Law, but I doubt very much that Jewish Law is anywhere as strict as Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only were the Founding Zionists self-hating Jews, but Leftist Jews are also self-hating Jews.
> 
> Wow, you really are an arrogant and judgemental son of a bitch aren't you?
> 
> As for Jewish law, its a lot more stringent and technical than Sharia.
Click to expand...



Different groups of people have various ideas on how a government should be run.  However, you are certainly a fool if you think that Jewish law is a lot stricter than Sharia Law.   Say, I have a great idea.  Why don't you tell the leaders in Saudi Arabia that they really should follow Jewish law instead of Sharia law because it is stricter.  See how big that goes over there.  I have to tell you, Herr Weil Ich Weiss, that now that you are out of high school, you have gotten more and more vulgar.  What a mouth you have on you.  Is this how young Muslim men going on 19 speak all the time?


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Different groups of people have various ideas on how a government should be run.  However, you are certainly a fool if you think that Jewish law is a lot stricter than Sharia Law.   Say, I have a great idea.  Why don't you tell the leaders in Saudi Arabia that they really should follow Jewish law instead of Sharia law because it is stricter.  See how big that goes over there.  I have to tell you, Herr Weil Ich Weiss, that now that you are out of high school, you have gotten more and more vulgar.  What a mouth you have on you.  Is this how young Muslim men going on 19 speak all the time?



Halachah has more rules than Sharia.

Have you heard of a "Sharia elevator"?

Compared to Halachah, Sharia is a loose system of recommendations.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different groups of people have various ideas on how a government should be run.  However, you are certainly a fool if you think that Jewish law is a lot stricter than Sharia Law.   Say, I have a great idea.  Why don't you tell the leaders in Saudi Arabia that they really should follow Jewish law instead of Sharia law because it is stricter.  See how big that goes over there.  I have to tell you, Herr Weil Ich Weiss, that now that you are out of high school, you have gotten more and more vulgar.  What a mouth you have on you.  Is this how young Muslim men going on 19 speak all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halachah has more rules than Sharia.
> 
> Have you heard of a "Sharia elevator"?
> 
> Compared to Halachah, Sharia is a loose system of recommendations.
Click to expand...


I doubt that you, a Muslim, can even go over the rules of Halachah.  In fact, I seriously doubt that there are many posters and readers of whatever religion can go over these different rules.  It would be interesting for a Rabbi and an Imam to get on this forum and discuss each set of religious rules for us.  Meanwhile, I don't think you will see Jews putting on a spectacle in a village square in Israel chopping off someone's hand, especially with children looking on.  I also don't think you will find Jews killing other Jews just because they happened to change their religion.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> I doubt that you, a Muslim, can even go over the rules of Halachah.  In fact, I seriously doubt that there are many posters and readers of whatever religion can go over these different rules.  It would be interesting for a Rabbi and an Imam to get on this forum and discuss each set of religious rules for us.  Meanwhile, I don't think you will see Jews putting on a spectacle in a village square in Israel chopping off someone's hand, especially with children looking on.  I also don't think you will find Jews killing other Jews just because they happened to change their religion.



I'm not a Muslim, you dumb shit.

But yes, Jewish law has more rules than Muslim law.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you, a Muslim, can even go over the rules of Halachah.  In fact, I seriously doubt that there are many posters and readers of whatever religion can go over these different rules.  It would be interesting for a Rabbi and an Imam to get on this forum and discuss each set of religious rules for us.  Meanwhile, I don't think you will see Jews putting on a spectacle in a village square in Israel chopping off someone's hand, especially with children looking on.  I also don't think you will find Jews killing other Jews just because they happened to change their religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Muslim, you dumb shit.
> 
> But yes, Jewish law has more rules than Muslim law.
Click to expand...

Your feeble protest has been noted and ignored, Achmed. Now if you said you and Jesus were Zionists, people would tend to believe you.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, moron.
> 
> Muslims in Muslim countries  are called human beings.
> 
> And you and your bigoted comments come from the heart of a Zionist hater.
> 
> 
> Take a break  sherri----today is sunday.      Who suggested that muslims
> in muslim countries are not called  "human beings"?????     It is true that non-
> muslims in muslim countries are called   --  "khalb  (dog)  kanzeer  (pig)---
> sharmootah   (whore) -----but as I have known muslims------muslims call
> each other and themselves  "muslims"     and often address each other
> as  "brother" ----or an equivalent word.        What does your HATRED  have
> to do with this conversation.       MORON????        Someone asked how a
> muslim person living in a  "MUSLIM COUNTRY"----ie a country which identifies
> itself as "MUSLIM"    would be viewed   (called)  if he rejected islamic law or
> religion.       It is a fair question for discussion.    We already know that doing
> so in many  "muslim"  countries is considered a   CRIME.      Open rejection
> of judaism is not a crime in Israel.      Open rejection of religion is not a crime
> in the USA either---now.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you, a Muslim, can even go over the rules of Halachah.  In fact, I seriously doubt that there are many posters and readers of whatever religion can go over these different rules.  It would be interesting for a Rabbi and an Imam to get on this forum and discuss each set of religious rules for us.  Meanwhile, I don't think you will see Jews putting on a spectacle in a village square in Israel chopping off someone's hand, especially with children looking on.  I also don't think you will find Jews killing other Jews just because they happened to change their religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Muslim, you dumb shit.
> 
> But yes, Jewish law has more rules than Muslim law.
Click to expand...


I'm sure your mother is a lovely person, but I doubt she would like to know just what a foul mouth you have -- much, much worse than you used when posting before, Herr Weil Ich Weiss.  You really should clean up your act.  Perhaps using vulgar language makes you feel more grown up than a teenager.   I guess teenage Muslim boys (born in Gaza) know more about Jewish law than any of the Orthodox Jews posting and reading this forum.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, moron.
> 
> Muslims in Muslim countries  are called human beings.
> 
> And you and your bigoted comments come from the heart of a Zionist hater.



Are you still bitter because Achmed al-Jody said he would never come to visit you???


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you, a Muslim, can even go over the rules of Halachah.  In fact, I seriously doubt that there are many posters and readers of whatever religion can go over these different rules.  It would be interesting for a Rabbi and an Imam to get on this forum and discuss each set of religious rules for us.  Meanwhile, I don't think you will see Jews putting on a spectacle in a village square in Israel chopping off someone's hand, especially with children looking on.  I also don't think you will find Jews killing other Jews just because they happened to change their religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Muslim, you dumb shit.
> 
> But yes, Jewish law has more rules than Muslim law.
Click to expand...



You got a count on jewish law  vs muslim law.??      in law it seems to 
me that  qaulity is more important that quantity.     Another very important 
issue in law is  ADJUDICATION    -----


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus speaks about you and how I should respond to your words about Him.
> 
> 
> John 8:43-47
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot*bear to hear my word.*You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires.*He was a murderer from the beginning, anddoes not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him.*When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.*But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me.*Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?*Whoever is of God hears the words of God.*The reason why you do not hear them is that*you are not of God.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujah, Moses walks among us again! (s)He hears the word of god.  Oh no, she only hears from the "son" Jesus.
> Never mind it's just tinnitus.
> 
> 
> "...Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
> and listen to others,
> even to the dull and the ignorant;
> they too have their story.
> Avoid loud and aggressive persons;
> they are vexatious to the spirit.
> 
> ...If you compare yourself with others,
> you may become vain or bitter,
> for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
> 
> Therefore be at peace with God,
> whatever you conceive Him to be.
> And whatever your labors and aspirations,
> in the noisy confusion of life,
> keep peace in your soul. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to add the link, Aris.
> 
> 
> Favorite Quotes
Click to expand...


Public domain

it's gone to the byrds


----------



## Bloodrock44

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are Jesus words to irosie, which I fully expect Satan filled irosie91 to keep rejecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mrs Sherri,
> 
> Mr Jesus stopped by, and gave me some words about you. He said He is very disappointed that you were not in church this morning.
> 
> He also wanted to thank you for mentioning the SodaStream machine. He enjoys His immensely.
> 
> And finally, He said to tell you if you don't stop touching yourself, you will go blind.
Click to expand...


Watch. She'll tell us she was in church for 8 hours today. And she's got the gall to accuse others of being filled with Satan. What a hypocrite.


----------



## MJB12741

Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.

About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com


----------



## Victory67

MJB12741 said:


> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com



According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot.


----------



## irosie91

MJB12741 said:


> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com




There is no record of  Jesus----saying in clear english---in the  "new"  testament---
"I AM A ZIONIST"          LEARN TO READ ENGLISH,   mjb!!!!!!!!           can you name 
the  "apostles"    ???        I am a bit confused.-------there are people who never met 
jesus------who seem to be called  "APOSTLES"  -------sorry for being so dim----but 
in that painting  "the last supper"       are they all   (all 12)   supposed to BE THERE????

Is mary magdalene there ??      and mary mother of jesus?        They were in town at the 
time-------they are at the crucifixtion --------I have seen the photographs many times.

If they were not there-----where did they do passover?       With the holiday coming up---
these questions DO PLAGUE ME    (pun----PLAGUE       am I not witty???)


----------



## MJB12741

Consider the fact that Christians believe Jesus lives & will return to his promised land in Zion to rule mankind as stated in the Bible in both Old & New Testament scripture.  Which of course was written in the "in the late 1800's & 1900's" according to your logic.  Heh Heh!

Articles - Prophecy - Second Coming - The Biblical Evidence that Jesus is Returning to Reign




Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot.
Click to expand...

Holy Moses!


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot._
Click to expand...

The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.

They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.

Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.


----------



## MJB12741

Is this not true?




MJB12741 said:


> Consider the fact that Christians believe Jesus lives & will return to his promised land in Zion to rule mankind as stated in the Bible in both Old & New Testament scripture.  Which of course was written "in the late 1800's & 1900's" according to your logic.  Heh Heh!
> 
> Articles - Prophecy - Second Coming - The Biblical Evidence that Jesus is Returning to Reign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as old as the biblical covenant with Abraham to which even Jesus & his Apostles were believers.
> 
> About Christian Zionism | Share the Truth | IsraelAnswers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.



You're a fucking troll.

Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas.

Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice.

Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll.
> 
> Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas.
> 
> Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice.
> 
> Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
Click to expand...




I am fascinated -------what is  the   "ZIONIST IDEOLOGY"   as you understand it???  
   Is  "JIHADISM"   an   "ideology"???          could you define  "ideology"?


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one who says you can't prove a negative? Changing your mind? So bring on some proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus told the Jews to pay taxes to the imperial, pagan tyrannical leaders in Rome.
> 
> Contrary to the Zionist ideals of independence and soverignty for the Jewish people in Israel.
> 
> He was no Zionist, you dumb shit.
Click to expand...

Yada yada yada. There are hundreds of verses in the Bible showing a Jesus' love for Zion. 

Shove it.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Yada yada yada. There are hundreds of verses in the Bible showing a Jesus' love for Zion.
> 
> Shove it.



Even the anti-Zionist Orthodox Jews love the land of Israel.

That doesn't make them Zionist, you ignorant you halfwit.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll.
> 
> Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas.
> 
> Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice.
> 
> Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
Click to expand...

How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST. 

Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck!


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left. They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours. Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll. Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas. Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice. Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your feedback.

I have served-up my rationale for taking the challenge of the OP either Literally or Metaphorically, at least twice on this thread, within the past several days, and have received positive feedback on that, on both occasions.

Your juvenile insistence that there is no place for metaphorical discussion in this context not only showcases your startling and child-like inability to move beyond the Literal but also serves to illustrate the errors and drudgery to which petulance and intransigence can lead in very rapid order, as may be seen in your own case.

Again... the clinic is right down the hall... you still may be save-able... freed from a life of leaning so hard upon the Literal... with some luck, and a little hard work on your part.

Conceding here and now that various posters have been addressing the Jesus-Zionism issue in this thread on both a Literal AND a Metaphorical level would be a good place to start.

Not that any of us think you have that sort of maturity at your command, but one never knows, and you might end-up surprising and delighting us after all.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. *The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist *in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck!



God, you're so fucking stupid. How did you graduate the 2nd grade with such ignorance?

Zionism is a modern political theory.  Deal with it and go play in the sandbox with the other toddlers.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yada yada yada. There are hundreds of verses in the Bible showing a Jesus' love for Zion.
> 
> Shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the anti-Zionist Orthodox Jews love the land of Israel.
> 
> That doesn't make them Zionist, you ignorant you halfwit.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as anti Zionist Orthodox Jews. There is ONE, I repeat ONE cult of about 50 to a 100 Orthodox Jews that are laughed at by about 16 million Jews worldwide.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. *The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist *in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, you're so fucking stupid. How did you graduate the 2nd grade with such ignorance?
> 
> Zionism is a modern political theory.  Deal with it and go play in the sandbox with the other toddlers.
Click to expand...

You don't have to tell me what Zionism is and isn't. Zionism's roots are based on the Story of Exodus and the land of Zion aka Israel aka Jerusalem. Period end of story.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> There is no such thing as anti Zionist Orthodox Jews. There is ONE, I repeat ONE cult of about 50 to a 100 Orthodox Jews that are laughed at by about 16 million Jews worldwide.



LOL!!!!!!  You're soo fucking stupid.

Haredim and Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Groups which do not recognise Israel[edit]

There are a number Haredi groups which not only oppose Zionism, but also do not recognise the State of Israel. Among them are the Hasidic sects of Shomer Emunim (and its offshoots, Toldos Aharon and Toldos Avrohom Yitzchok), Mishkenos HoRoim and Dushinsky. In July 1947, Rabbi Joseph Zvi Dushinsky, Chief Rabbi of the Jerusalem based Edah HaChareidis, declared to the United Nations his "definite opposition to a Jewish state in any part of Palestine." The largest anti-Zionist sect is Satmar which has around 130,000 adherents worldwide. The group&#8217;s position was crystallised by their charismatic leader, Rabbi Joel Teitelbaum who authored comprehensive and polemic tracts detailing his opposition to Zionism. He encouraged his followers who lived in the "Holy Land" to form self-sufficient communities, rejecting social state benefits and not to vote in general elections. Anxious not to be viewed as supportive of the actions of the secular Israeli government, which he viewed as an abomination, he instructed people not to visit the Western Wall and other holy sites which had been captured by Israel in the 1967 war. One of the most extreme sects is the Neturei Karta. Formed in 1938 as a breakaway from Agudath Israel, its 5,000 members are based mainly in Jerusalem and Beit Shemesh. A faction within the group openly supports the PLO and Hamas and calls for the "peaceful dismantling of the Zionist entity."

Anti-Zionism does not translate to personal antagonism, and Rabbi Chaim Shmuelevitz, the Mirrer rosh yeshiva, openly displayed thanks to soldiers of the Israeli army.[citation needed]

The Soloveitchik dynasty of Lithuanian Haredi Judaism is known as one of the most elite scholastic dynasties in all of Orthodox Judaism. The dynasty split into two groups in the 20th century, as parts of the Soloveitchik Rabbinical family veered away from their anti-Zionist tradition set by Rabbi Chaim Soloveitchik of Brisk, and adopted views aligned with Modern Orthodox Judaism and Religious Zionism. Ironically, the Zionist faction of the Brisker dynasty was centered in the United States, and the anti-Zionist faction was and continues to be centered in Israel. Rabbi Avraham Yehoshua Soloveitchik and Rabbi Dovid Soloveitchik, who lead two of the Brisker yeshivos in Jerusalem, continue to be outspoken opponents of Zionism.


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _According to the Jewish Virtual Library, Zionism is a modern philosophy caused by anti-Semitism in the late 1800s and early 1900s, you stupid idiot._
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It was an easy take-down...

Timely, context-sensitive, relevant, passive, and dead-on- target...

I got lucky with that one... thanks!


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left. They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours. Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll. Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas. Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice. Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> I have served-up my rationale for taking the challenge of the OP either Literally or Metaphorically, at least twice on this thread, within the past several days, and have received positive feedback on that, on both occasions.
> 
> Your juvenile insistence that there is no place for metaphorical discussion in this context not only showcases your startling and child-like inability to move beyond the Literal but also serves to illustrate the errors and drudgery to which petulance and intransigence can lead in very rapid order, as may be seen in your own case.
> 
> Again... the clinic is right down the hall... you still may be save-able... freed from a life of leaning so hard upon the Literal... with some luck, and a little hard work on your part.
> 
> Conceding here and now that various posters have been addressing the Jesus-Zionism issue in this thread on both a Literal AND a Metaphorical level would be a good place to start.
> 
> Not that any of us think you have that sort of maturity at your command, but one never knows, and you might end-up surprising and delighting us after all.
Click to expand...

Let's us again step back and realize we are dealing with a moron who believes that Arabs actually win in 1967.  Ha ha ha. 

And even though I have asked him to explain his member name many times, he is too much of a coward to do that. Cowardice, another common trait for anti Semites.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Let's us again step back and realize we are dealing with a moron who believes that Arabs actually win in 1967.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> And even though I have asked him to explain his member name many times, he is too much of a coward to do that. Cowardice, another common trait for anti Semites.



Hey dumbass, tell us again how there are no Orthodox Jews who are anti-Zionist.

Your idiocy is beyond comprehension.  They had to expand the Autism Spectrum when you were born huh?


----------



## MJB12741

This is so funny.  Has everyone noticed how when all that is left for one debator is to call his opposition idiots, he long lost the debate?  Heh Heh!



QUOTE=Roudy;8634206]





Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll.
> 
> Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas.
> 
> Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice.
> 
> Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
Click to expand...

How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST. 

Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck![/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as anti Zionist Orthodox Jews. There is ONE, I repeat ONE cult of about 50 to a 100 Orthodox Jews that are laughed at by about 16 million Jews worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!  You're soo fucking stupid.
> 
> Haredim and Zionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Groups which do not recognise Israel[edit]
> 
> There are a number Haredi groups which not only oppose Zionism, but also do not recognise the State of Israel. Among them are the Hasidic sects of Shomer Emunim (and its offshoots, Toldos Aharon and Toldos Avrohom Yitzchok), Mishkenos HoRoim and Dushinsky. In July 1947, Rabbi Joseph Zvi Dushinsky, Chief Rabbi of the Jerusalem based Edah HaChareidis, declared to the United Nations his "definite opposition to a Jewish state in any part of Palestine." The largest anti-Zionist sect is Satmar which has around 130,000 adherents worldwide. The group&#8217;s position was crystallised by their charismatic leader, Rabbi Joel Teitelbaum who authored comprehensive and polemic tracts detailing his opposition to Zionism. He encouraged his followers who lived in the "Holy Land" to form self-sufficient communities, rejecting social state benefits and not to vote in general elections. Anxious not to be viewed as supportive of the actions of the secular Israeli government, which he viewed as an abomination, he instructed people not to visit the Western Wall and other holy sites which had been captured by Israel in the 1967 war. One of the most extreme sects is the Neturei Karta. Formed in 1938 as a breakaway from Agudath Israel, its 5,000 members are based mainly in Jerusalem and Beit Shemesh. A faction within the group openly supports the PLO and Hamas and calls for the "peaceful dismantling of the Zionist entity."
> 
> Anti-Zionism does not translate to personal antagonism, and Rabbi Chaim Shmuelevitz, the Mirrer rosh yeshiva, openly displayed thanks to soldiers of the Israeli army.[citation needed]
> 
> The Soloveitchik dynasty of Lithuanian Haredi Judaism is known as one of the most elite scholastic dynasties in all of Orthodox Judaism. The dynasty split into two groups in the 20th century, as parts of the Soloveitchik Rabbinical family veered away from their anti-Zionist tradition set by Rabbi Chaim Soloveitchik of Brisk, and adopted views aligned with Modern Orthodox Judaism and Religious Zionism. Ironically, the Zionist faction of the Brisker dynasty was centered in the United States, and the anti-Zionist faction was and continues to be centered in Israel. Rabbi Avraham Yehoshua Soloveitchik and Rabbi Dovid Soloveitchik, who lead two of the Brisker yeshivos in Jerusalem, continue to be outspoken opponents of Zionism.
Click to expand...

Do you have reading comprehension problems? Read your your own link, moron.  Here are the "Orthodox Jews" that are paraded by IslamioNazis and Israel's enemies. They in no way shape or form represent the deep rooted Zionism that exists among 99.999% of Jews across the world and from all walks of life. 

Neturei Karta. Formed in 1938 as a breakaway from Agudath Israel, its 5,000 members are based mainly in Jerusalem and Beit Shemesh. A faction within the group openly supports the PLO and Hamas and calls for the "peaceful dismantling of the Zionist entity."


----------



## MJB12741

Here Victory.  I'll give you another chance to dispaly your wisdom for us.  What about this?


Consider the fact that Christians believe Jesus lives & will return to his promised land in Zion to rule mankind as stated in the Bible in both Old & New Testament scripture. Which of course was written in the "in the late 1800's & 1900's" according to your logic. Heh Heh!

Articles - Prophecy - Second Coming - The Biblical Evidence that Jesus is Returning to Reign




MJB12741 said:


> This is so funny.  Has everyone noticed how when all that is left for one debator is to call his opposition idiots, he long lost the debate?  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Roudy;8634206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll.
> 
> Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas.
> 
> Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice.
> 
> Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck!
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's us again step back and realize we are dealing with a moron who believes that Arabs actually win in 1967.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> And even though I have asked him to explain his member name many times, he is too much of a coward to do that. Cowardice, another common trait for anti Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, tell us again how there are no Orthodox Jews who are anti-Zionist.
> 
> Your idiocy is beyond comprehension.  They had to expand the Autism Spectrum when you were born huh?
Click to expand...

Like I said they are a cult.  We have cults here in the US as well, like David Koresh.  

Is David Koresh representative of 250 million American Christians?  

As a non Jew you'd better shut your filthy trap about what Jews believe or don't believe in, when it comes to Israel. In my entire life I have yet to come across ANY Jew who is "anti Zionist". LOL


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Do you have reading comprehension problems? Miss in your own link, moron.  Here are the "Orthodox Jews" that are paraded by IslamioNazis and Israel's enemies. They in no way shape or form represent the deep rooted Zionism that exists among 99.999% of Jews across the world and from all walks of life.
> 
> Neturei Karta. Formed in 1938 as a breakaway from Agudath Israel, its 5,000 members are based mainly in Jerusalem and Beit Shemesh. A faction within the group openly supports the PLO and Hamas and calls for the "peaceful dismantling of the Zionist entity."



There are more than 120,000 anti-Zionist Satmar Chassidim around the world.


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder why Victory keeps on hiding from me?  

Articles - Prophecy - Second Coming - The Biblical Evidence that Jesus is Returning to Reign


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's us again step back and realize we are dealing with a moron who believes that Arabs actually win in 1967.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> And even though I have asked him to explain his member name many times, he is too much of a coward to do that. Cowardice, another common trait for anti Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, tell us again how there are no Orthodox Jews who are anti-Zionist.
> 
> Your idiocy is beyond comprehension.  They had to expand the Autism Spectrum when you were born huh?
Click to expand...

Idiot you realize how stupid you sound?  There is a huge population of Orthodox Jews in Israel and they are among the most radical members of the Knesset and comprise of most of the "settler population"! REMOVE YOUR HEAD FRIM URANUS!  Ha ha ha

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Israel

As of 2009, 8% of Israeli Jews defined themselves as Haredim; an additional 12% as "religious"; 13% as "religious-traditionalists" ; 25% as "non-religious-traditionalists" (not strictly adhering to Jewish law or halakha); and 42% as "secular" (Hebrew: &#1495;&#1460;&#1500;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497;, Hiloni).[6] As of 1999, 65% of Israeli Jews believe in God, and 85% participate in a Passover seder.

The spectrum covered by "Orthodox" in the diaspora exists in Israel, again with some important variations. The Orthodox spectrum in Israel includes a far greater percentage of the Jewish population than in the diaspora, though how much greater is hotly debated. Various ways of measuring this percentage, each with its pros and cons, include the proportion of religiously observant Knesset members (about 25 out of 120), the proportion of Jewish children enrolled in religious schools, and statistical studies on "identity".
What would be called "Orthodox" in the diaspora includes what is commonly called dati ("religious") or haredi ("ultra-Orthodox") in Israel. The former term includes what is called Religious Zionism or the "National Religious" community (and also Modern Orthodox in US terms), as well as what has become known over the past decade or so as Hardal (haredi-leumi, i.e. "ultra-Orthodox nationalist"), which combines a largely haredi lifestyle with a nationalist (i.e. pro-Zionist) ideology.

Haredi Jews
Haredi applies to a populace that can be roughly divided into three separate groups along both ethnic and ideological lines: "Lithuanian" (i.e. non-hasidic) haredim of Ashkenazic (i.e. "Germanic" - European) origin; (2) Hasidic haredim of Ashkenazic (mostly of Eastern European) origin; and (3) Sephardic (including mizrahi) haredim. The third group has the largest political representation in Israel's parliament (the Knesset), and has been the most politically active since the early 1990s, represented by the Shas party.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Idiot you realize how stupid you sound?  There is a huge population of Orthodox Jews in Israel and they are among the most radical members of the Knesset and comprise of most of the "settler population"! REMOVE YOUR HEAD FRIM URANUS!  Ha ha ha
> 
> As of 2009, 8% of Israeli Jews defined themselves as Haredim; an additional 12% as "religious"; 13% as "religious-traditionalists" ; 25% as "non-religious-traditionalists" (not strictly adhering to Jewish law or halakha); and 42% as "secular" (Hebrew: &#1495;&#1460;&#1500;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497;, Hiloni).[6] As of 1999, 65% of Israeli Jews believe in God, and 85% participate in a Passover seder.



Go tell the 120,000 Satmar Chassidim that there is not one single anti-Zionist Orthodox Jew on Earth.

You're dumber than wood.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Like I said they are a cult.  We have cults here in the US as well, like David Koresh.
> 
> Is David Koresh representative of 250 million American Christians?
> 
> As a non Jew you'd better shut your filthy trap about what Jews believe or don't believe in, when it comes to Israel. In my entire life I have yet to come across ANY Jew who is "anti Zionist". LOL



Satmar Chassids are a cult?  That's a pretty anti-Semitic thing for you to say.

There are more than 120,000 of them and they are anti-Zionist.  Your idiocy is now proven.

As for me "shutting my trap", are you threatening me little girl?


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have reading comprehension problems? Miss in your own link, moron.  Here are the "Orthodox Jews" that are paraded by IslamioNazis and Israel's enemies. They in no way shape or form represent the deep rooted Zionism that exists among 99.999% of Jews across the world and from all walks of life.
> 
> Neturei Karta. Formed in 1938 as a breakaway from Agudath Israel, its 5,000 members are based mainly in Jerusalem and Beit Shemesh. A faction within the group openly supports the PLO and Hamas and calls for the "peaceful dismantling of the Zionist entity."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than 120,000 anti-Zionist Satmar Chassidim around the world.
Click to expand...

Greatly exaggerated numbers. But that aside you realize what the conflict that these conflicts have is they believe the messiah must come first and then Israel is to be established. Whereas the OT says no such thing. So they are ZIONIST as well, the only difference is they are disputing the TIMELINE. 

But at least they aren't going around blowing everybody up like your Arab Muslim brethren.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said they are a cult.  We have cults here in the US as well, like David Koresh.
> 
> Is David Koresh representative of 250 million American Christians?
> 
> As a non Jew you'd better shut your filthy trap about what Jews believe or don't believe in, when it comes to Israel. In my entire life I have yet to come across ANY Jew who is "anti Zionist". LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satmar Chassids are a cult?  That's a pretty anti-Semitic thing for you to say.
> 
> There are more than 120,000 of them and they are anti-Zionist.  Your idiocy is now proven.
> 
> As for me "shutting my trap", are you threatening me little girl?
Click to expand...


Isn't it strange that those Jews who don't believe that Israel should be a state until the Messiah comes have no problem in living in Israel themselves.  As for threatening someone, little boy, aren't  you the one always threatening what is going to happen to the jews?


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Greatly exaggerated numbers. But that aside you realize what the conflict that these conflicts have is they believe the messiah must come first and then Israel is to be established. Whereas the OT says no such thing. So they are ZIONIST as well, the only difference is they are disputing the TIMELINE.
> 
> But at least they aren't going around blowing everybody up like your Arab Muslim brethren.



Greatly exaggerated numbers?

You sound like a damn Holocaust denier.

Call these people "Zionist" and they will spit in your face.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot you realize how stupid you sound?  There is a huge population of Orthodox Jews in Israel and they are among the most radical members of the Knesset and comprise of most of the "settler population"! REMOVE YOUR HEAD FRIM URANUS!  Ha ha ha
> 
> As of 2009, 8% of Israeli Jews defined themselves as Haredim; an additional 12% as "religious"; 13% as "religious-traditionalists" ; 25% as "non-religious-traditionalists" (not strictly adhering to Jewish law or halakha); and 42% as "secular" (Hebrew: &#1495;&#1460;&#1500;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497;, Hiloni).[6] As of 1999, 65% of Israeli Jews believe in God, and 85% participate in a Passover seder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell the 120,000 Satmar Chassidim that there is not one single anti-Zionist Orthodox Jew on Earth.
> 
> You're dumber than wood.
Click to expand...

Orthodox Jews are very insular who don't even allow other Jews into their community, and now you claim to have a count on this isolated cult within this very insular group?  Ha ha ha ha. You are a fucking joke.


----------



## Kondor3

MJB12741 said:


> This is so funny.  Has everyone noticed how when all that is left for one debator is to call his opposition idiots, he long lost the debate?  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Community Free Clinic for the Cure of Hyper-Reliance Upon Literalism and the Enabling of an Ability to Deal in Metaphor_ is right down the hall, second door on the left.
> 
> They take walk-ins - even devastating advanced cases, such as yours.
> 
> Be sure to bring your Medicaid card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking troll.
> 
> Zionist is a real ideology with real ideas.
> 
> Next you'll tell us that one can be a "metaphorical" Libertarian and only be "metaphorically" Pro-Choice.
> 
> Go back to kindergarten cause you failed miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Frankly, he lacks the vision and filters to see it; consequently, he can't understand it. He really and truly just doesn't get it. I've never seen a case this far gone before... 





This thread-dialogue has taken two tacks...

1. the Literal

2. the Metaphorical

And it's rather difficult to participate, sitting at the _Big Kids Table_, if you can't grasp one of the two main pathways along which conversation can develop.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Orthodox Jews are very insular who don't even allow other Jews into their community, and now you claim to have a count on this isolated cult within this very insular group?  Ha ha ha ha. You are a fucking joke.



Shame on you for your anti-Semitism.

The Satmar are not a cult.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said they are a cult.  We have cults here in the US as well, like David Koresh.
> 
> Is David Koresh representative of 250 million American Christians?
> 
> As a non Jew you'd better shut your filthy trap about what Jews believe or don't believe in, when it comes to Israel. In my entire life I have yet to come across ANY Jew who is "anti Zionist". LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satmar Chassids are a cult?  That's a pretty anti-Semitic thing for you to say.
> 
> There are more than 120,000 of them and they are anti-Zionist.  Your idiocy is now proven.
> 
> As for me "shutting my trap", are you threatening me little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it strange that those Jews who don't believe that Israel should be a state until the Messiah comes have no problem in living in Israel themselves.  As for threatening someone, little boy, aren't  you the one always threatening what is going to happen to the jews?
Click to expand...

The orthodox living within Israel aren't the Jews that believe there shouldn't be an Israel.  They are actually more radical than the secular Jews and go out into West Bank to live with the Palestinian animals.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Isn't it strange that those Jews who don't believe that Israel should be a state until the Messiah comes have no problem in living in Israel themselves.  As for threatening someone, little boy, aren't you the one always threatening what is going to happen to the jews?



I've threatened no one, little girl.  Now go play with your Barbie.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orthodox Jews are very insular who don't even allow other Jews into their community, and now you claim to have a count on this isolated cult within this very insular group?  Ha ha ha ha. You are a fucking joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for your anti-Semitism.
> 
> The Satmar are not a cult.
Click to expand...

Of course they are. Someone who agrees with Hamas in their call for the destruction of the state of Israel?  They're just as crazy as the Hamas animals. 

Funny part is they actually think the Hamas animals would give them the time of day if it weren't for a strong Israel.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Of course they are. Someone who agrees with Hamas in their call for the destruction of the state of Israel?  They're just as crazy as the Hamas animals.
> 
> Funny part is they actually think the Hamas animals would give them the time of day if it weren't for a strong Israel.



You stupid little girl, you're confusing Naturei Karta with all Satmar Hasidim.

And you call yourself an "Israeli".  Some pathetic Israeli you are.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it strange that those Jews who don't believe that Israel should be a state until the Messiah comes have no problem in living in Israel themselves.  As for threatening someone, little boy, aren't you the one always threatening what is going to happen to the jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've threatened no one, little girl.  Now go play with your Barbie.
Click to expand...

You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha. 

Pig.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Someone who agrees with Hamas in their call for the destruction of the state of Israel?  They're just as crazy as the Hamas animals.
> 
> Funny part is they actually think the Hamas animals would give them the time of day if it weren't for a strong Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid little girl, you're confusing Naturei Karta with all Satmar Hasidim.
> 
> And you call yourself an "Israeli".  Some pathetic Israeli you are.
Click to expand...

I never said I was an Israeli you fucking idiot. When will you tell us how Arabs won in. 67?

I can't wait to hear this one.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.



You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.

I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so funny.  Has everyone noticed how when all that is left for one debator is to call his opposition idiots, he long lost the debate?  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you have to be told, Defeat67?  Zionism is based in the ancient story of exodus. The Old Testament is a Zionist book, God is a Zionist in both the Old and New Testaments, and Jesus as a practicing devout  Jew was also a ZIONIST.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Who give a fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, he lacks the vision and filters to see it; consequently, he can't understand it. He really and truly just doesn't get it. I've never seen a case this far gone before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread-dialogue has taken two tacks...
> 
> 1. the Literal
> 
> 2. the Metaphorical
> 
> And it's rather difficult to participate, sitting at the _Big Kids Table_, if you can't grasp one of the two main pathways along which conversation can develop.
Click to expand...

He lacks a lot of things. He parrots typical IslamoNazi propaganda.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.
> 
> I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha sure. You work in a gas station, Mahmoud?  Ha ha ha oh oh ho. Fill er up....


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> He lacks a lot of thinks. He parrots typical IslamoNazi propaganda.



You're the boy who cried wolf.  Better stop crying wolf before the real wolf comes around and eats you because the world is tired of your false cries.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lacks a lot of thinks. He parrots typical IslamoNazi propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the boy who cried wolf.  Better stop crying wolf before the real wolf comes around and eats you because the world is tired of your false cries.
Click to expand...

Nobody is crying wolf, Mahmoud.  Israel can take care of itself. You're seem to have a problem with that. Good.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lacks a lot of thinks. He parrots typical IslamoNazi propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the boy who cried wolf.  Better stop crying wolf before the real wolf comes around and eats you because the world is tired of your false cries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is crying wolf, Mahmoud.  Israel can take care of itself. You're seem to have a problem with that. Good.
Click to expand...


You think anyone who disagrees with you is a Nazi anti-Semite.

You think there are no anti-Zionist Orthodox Jews.

You're clearly a retarded idiot who was dropped as a baby by your wetnurse.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> This thread-dialogue has taken two tacks... 1. the Literal 2. the Metaphorical And it's rather difficult to participate, sitting at the _Big Kids Table_, if you can't grasp one of the two main pathways along which conversation can develop.
> 
> 
> 
> He lacks a lot of thinks. He parrots typical IslamoNazi propaganda.
Click to expand...

I think you're probably right; to a large extent. In his earliest time here he could be seen tossing an embarrassingly obvious bone to the pro-Israel crowd every so often but nothing very substantial. Probably figured he was setting the stage for a higher level of credibility or acceptance before he moved in for the kill with the anti-Israel propaganda. Didn't work. He's not fooling anybody. Never has.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> I think you're probably right; to a large extent. In his earliest time here he could be seen tossing an embarrassingly obvious bone to the pro-Israel crowd every so often but nothing very substantial. Probably figured he was setting the stage for a higher level of credibility or acceptance before he moved in for the kill with the anti-Israel propaganda. Didn't work. He's not fooling anybody. Never has.



Aren't you the prick who wants to commit ethnic cleansing against the non-Jews of the West Bank?

Yes, that would be you.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right; to a large extent. In his earliest time here he could be seen tossing an embarrassingly obvious bone to the pro-Israel crowd every so often but nothing very substantial. Probably figured he was setting the stage for a higher level of credibility or acceptance before he moved in for the kill with the anti-Israel propaganda. Didn't work. He's not fooling anybody. Never has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the prick who wants to commit ethnic cleansing against the non-Jews of the West Bank? Yes, that would be you.
Click to expand...

Non sequitur. Any other brilliant observations to share with the class? Oh, and, personally, I'd start with those Hamas animals in Gaza, rather than the West Bank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're not fooling anyone. You're not good enough.


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said they are a cult.  We have cults here in the US as well, like David Koresh.
> 
> Is David Koresh representative of 250 million American Christians?
> 
> As a non Jew you'd better shut your filthy trap about what Jews believe or don't believe in, when it comes to Israel. In my entire life I have yet to come across ANY Jew who is "anti Zionist". LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satmar Chassids are a cult?  That's a pretty anti-Semitic thing for you to say.
> 
> There are more than 120,000 of them and they are anti-Zionist.  Your idiocy is now proven.
> 
> As for me "shutting my trap", are you threatening me little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it strange that those Jews who don't believe that Israel should be a state until the Messiah comes have no problem in living in Israel themselves.  As for threatening someone, little boy, aren't  you the one always threatening what is going to happen to the jews?
Click to expand...


and if Kaduri was correct the Messiah will be coming (returning) soon.  Jews and christians want to be witness when if and when he does.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right; to a large extent. In his earliest time here he could be seen tossing an embarrassingly obvious bone to the pro-Israel crowd every so often but nothing very substantial. Probably figured he was setting the stage for a higher level of credibility or acceptance before he moved in for the kill with the anti-Israel propaganda. Didn't work. He's not fooling anybody. Never has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the prick who wants to commit ethnic cleansing against the non-Jews of the West Bank?
> 
> Yes, that would be you.
Click to expand...

Not like the Muslim animals haven't been trying to commit ethnic cleansing on the Jews. 

You must be upset that the Jews just won't let them, and in fact defend themselves brilliantly against these animals. 

Defeat67.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.
> 
> I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.
Click to expand...


From your juvenile attitude and name calling, one would think you were born in '97.


----------



## Lipush

Bloodrock44 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.
> 
> I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your juvenile attitude and name calling, one would think you were born in '97.
Click to expand...


Ha. Good one.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need it to wipe the sperm off your chin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work the cashier or the pump?  I'm going to complain to your manager.
> 
> Kharab deenek kalb.
> 
> Speaking of sperm of the mouth, have I told you how you were created?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You knew her too? Man, I hate sloppy three-hundred-and-twenty-seconds...
Click to expand...

Let's just say there is another reason for the number  "67".


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.
> 
> I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.
Click to expand...


"I was born in 1967"

And what a mistake that was....


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.
> 
> I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I was born in 1967"
> 
> And what a mistake that was....
Click to expand...

While some people were accidentally dropped on their heads during their childhood, it is abundantly clear that EpicFail67 was thrown at the wall more than a few times.


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a lunatic who thinks Arabs win in 67 claims to now know what the majority of areas think about Israel?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little girl.  And a fake Israeli.
> 
> I live on Victory Boulevard and I was born in 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I was born in 1967"
> 
> And what a mistake that was....
Click to expand...

Yeah, they didn't have Planned Parenthood in '67.


----------



## Connery

*Thread closed*


----------

